# BSL 2013 Challenge



## NikkiQ

Hey ladies!!!! 

As promised, here is the BSL 2013 challenge that most of my ladies from the APL 2012 challenge were excited to join and I couldn't be happier to host again! Same format as APL 2012. Hey if it ain't broke...don't fix it 

(copied from APL 2012 challenge)

*Okay ladies...let's do this! *

I wanted to create a thread for us ladies striving to make it to BSL/BSB next year and to have a great support group to help us reach this milestone.Enough with the chit chat. Let's get down to business.


*The Guidelines*


*Join the challenge by clicking "thanks" on this post and I'll add you to the list.*
*The challenge will officially begin on December 31, 2012 and run til December 31,2013. *
*The challenge is open to join at any time. No cut off date!*
*Post pictures with updates, PS ideas, and and anything else hair related that you'd like to share.*
*STAY POSITIVE!! We're all on a HHJ so let's lift each other up and help out whenever we can.*
*Update Dates*

March 31st
June 30th
September 30th
December 31st​ 
For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions

~Current hair length
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
~BSL goal month
~Current Reggie and styling choices
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
~Post a beginning picture

If I miss your name, mention me in a post on here calling me out on it or PM me!

Challengers
20perlz
3jsmom
4bslbound
910LC
ajacks
ajargon02 
alanaturelle
alenanicole 
Americka
Angel of the North
*Angelicus May* 
angieang0123
aprilj1
AriBee09
Ash25
Asha's-Hair 
Ashawn Arraine
babychocolate
baddison
bajandoc86
bellashair
BGT
bibs
Blairx0
blondemane
BraunSugar
buddhas_mom
Camille322
Carla From VA
Carmelella
Cattypus1
CharnellG
chassiecrane
chelseatiara
cherrynicole
ChevaliYAY
CoffeeBrown
coolsista-paris
Courtdb1
coyacoy
crlsweetie912
Curllover
Curlygirly9
Curlywurly10
CurlsBazillion 
DaiseeDay
DaLady82
Damaged but not out
DanceOnTheSkylines
Dee Raven
deedoswell
deltagyrl
DominicanBrazilian82 
dr.j
Duchesse
EasypeaZee
ecadnacmc
Eiano 
EnExitStageLeft
esi.adokowa 
fatimablush
FemmeFatale
*Fhrizzball March*  
fifigirl
Firstborn2
Foxglove
FroFab
futurelonglocks
g.lo
gabulldawg
garciagirl
gennatay
*GettingKinky June*  
gforceroy
GrowAHead
*growbaby March* :reddancer:
Growingmyhairlong
Guyaneek
gvin89
GWtheVoice
HeadofCurls
HoneyA
HoneyKitt
Honey Bee
IceQueen
Iluvsmuhgrass
*ImanAdero June* 
Incognitus
IndifinableJoli
isawstars
itsjusthair88
ItsSunniDee
jaded_faerie
jayjaycurlz
jazzygirl225
JC-Junkie
jcoenterprise 
JJamiah
JosieLynn
jprayze
JulietWhiskey
kandiekj100
keranikki
Kb3auty
Kerryann
Keyari06
Killahkurlz
Kimmy1978
KinkyKurlz
kismettt
Kiwi
KiWiStyle
koolkittychick
KPH
kristaa.10
KurlyNinja


----------



## NikkiQ

Holding this spot in case I need to extend the challengers list. I have a feeling it's gonna be a long one 

**Continued Challengers List**
lady_godiva
LadyRaider
lamaria211
lawyer2be371
laylaaa
lengthbeyondurthoughts
Leomanetresses727
lexxi
lindsaywhat
Lissa0821
livinthevida
longhair18
longhairdreaming
LoveArianna
Lovingmywaves12
LovLeeLaDee
Lucie
lucky8502 
LucSra
Madesa
mamaline
mami2010
MangaManiac
maninyee
ManiiSweetheart
Meritamen
MicheePrings
Miss AJ
Miss_C
miss stress
missbugg21
missliberia
Mjon912
MrsWatson
ms.mimi
mscece1
Ms_CoCo37
msjustrelax
MyAngelEyez~C~U
myhairgrowstoo
Mz.MoMo5235
Nat1984
naturalagain2
NaturallyMede
nazjha
Neala21
neenahbud
nemi95
nevaeh
newnyer
nishkiara
Nomadiclady
Nnelove
NonnieMarie
ojemba
okange76
Oneprettypa
*Onhergrind09 June* 
pearlific1
Pedrhina
pelohello
PerfectlyFlawed
Phaer
pink219
PinkPeony
polished07
pookaloo83
praisedancer
Pynkdiamonds
ramore07
RayRayFurious
RegaLady
RockCreak
ronie
SafieB
sandalex13
Seamonster
SelahOco 
sexcchef
sharifeh
Shelew
shesheshe22
Sholapie
shortdub78
s1b000
silentdove13
SimJam
simplyconfident
SincerelyBeautiful
smgreene67
sofash
soleyyoun
Songbirdb
*Starronda June *
Sugoi
SUNSHINE BABY
SunySydeofLyfe
susanzmorg
sydwrites
tashboog
*teysmith April* 
Thann
theNaturalWonders
tiffers
*tiffjust2002 April* 
TLC2010
Tonto
topnotch1010
tricemcc
trinity8mod8
Trixie58
tuffCOOKIE
tw3636
UGQueen
venusfly
wheezy807
yasunset 
yoli184
Your Cheeziness 
youwillrise
yuhlovevybz


----------



## bajandoc86

I'm IN!!!!! 


*Current hair length* - Grazing APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Natural

BSL goal month - September 2013 at the earliest - if not, Dec 2013 is fine.

Current Reggie and styling choices - Currently I shampoo/DC (under steamer) once a week and either do 2 strand twists, 2 strand flat twists, or updos incorporating the two. Regarding products I use mostly clays (bentonite/rhassoul), and ayurvedic powders (amla & brahmi etc) to condition my hair. But I also love a good handmade yummy smelling DC - so I have a hair stash cupboard  filled with DB, CJ, QB, Shescentit, Bear Fruit Hair etc. 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
Not changing anything....stick to my twists and updos, regular DCs, moisturising and sealing.

Post a beginning picture - using my Sept 2012 progress pic, since I'd really like to make BSL by Sept 2013 (for my bday )




*


----------



## Evolving78

i'm in!
Current hair length- APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Relaxed
~BSL goal month -Feb
~Current Reggie and styling choices - poo weekly, cowash weekly, dc 2x weekly, air dry and bun.  i M&S daily.  i do like to wear my hair down flat ironed, roller set, or hot rollers.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?  i plan on challenging myself to use heat once a month.  i plan on bunning my hair until i reach my goal.
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## Phaer

I am in!  I will post starting pics and info at the end of December.


----------



## gforceroy

Count me in!!

~Current hair length
APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural
~BSL goal month
December 2013
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Wash and DC once a week. PS 24/7 underneath a wig.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
Nothing.
 ~Post a beginning picture
I will in December.


----------



## Guinan

LET'S GROW GROW GROW!!! 

*Current hair length*
APL (I have officially claimed it)

*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
I am texlax

*BSL goal month*
I am hoping to make BSB by Jan 2013 and maybe BSL by March 2013.

*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
At this point, I am by any means necessary. So I plan on doing buns, braidouts, mini braids and wigs as my styles.

My Reggie:
*Co-Wash 2x a week when doing buns/braidouts
*DC 2X'S a week
*M&S every day
*Baggy when needed
*Take biotin and Silica
*MN daily on scalp

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL*
So far I have added Silica and MN to my reggie.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm in it to win it!!! Thanks for starting the new challenge NikkiQ!

*~Current hair length* -Full SL & Beyond

*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd* - Relaxed

*~BSL goal month *- December 2013

*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
- Pree-Poo with oil and/or oil and conditioners OR a special fridge mix. 
- Shampoo & steam DC once a week.
- CW- every other 2-3 days a week.
- Stretch Relaxers 12-16 weeks.
- Protein treatments as needed.
- Henna once a month but will start doing them bi-weekly soon. 
- Ayurveda Powders.
- I air dry 100% of the time, use direct heat 4-5 times a year.  I rotate my protective styles; buns, a single french braid or 2 flat twists.  

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?* I plan to start CW'ing more and wearing my plastic conditioner cap in the house in the dry winter months to prevent drying.  My overall Regimen will stay the same.  

*~Post a beginning picture*
View attachment 184915


----------



## Kerryann

~Current hair length
*APL*


~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*Natural*

~BSL goal month
*December*


~Current Reggie and styling choices
Braids for protective styling, oiling scalp, steaming etc

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
*Nothing*

~Post a beginning picture 
*Pic coming at the end of APL challenge*


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

NikkiQ I'm definitely in! BSL by 12/13 is definitely my goal . I am going to relax next Thursday after a 20 week stretch.  Will be back to post my pic and details at that time


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome ladies!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja

I'm in! I'm hoping to make BSB by december, but I know I won't make BSL.

*~Current hair length* APL
*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd* Natural!

*~BSL goal month* March 2013 - I'll be 3 year post relaxer then

*~Current Reggie and styling choices* Stretched styles, buns and up-dos. 
Low manipulation. Aloe vera rinses. Co-washes are to a minimum right now because of the cold weather, but as it warms up they'll become more frequent. 

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?* Not much, but we'll see how I'll progress
*
~Post a beginning picture*






Will also repost another one for December


----------



## Miss AJ

Current hair length: APL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
BSL goal month: August, December as a late default
Current Reggie and style choices:
Wash/deep condition/blow dry OR band to stretch once a week; bun; re-do bun every other day and oil scalp with sulfur oil
In order to get to BSL I will LIVE in my bun like I'm still in the Air Force, I get lazy and go back to out styles fairly easily and I need to go HAM cuz I WANT BSL lol.

Beginning pics: The first is from August 2012 after a flat iron and light trim, second is my blow out from this past Saturday (Oct 27, 2012).


----------



## jprayze

I cannot tell you all how happy I am that SO many of us are taking this journey together to BSL (and beyond).

Here's my answers:

~Current hair length:  APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:  Natural 3b/c
~BSL goal month:  March 2013 for BSB (hoping sooner), December 2013 for BSL (My strap is more like MBL!)
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Styles Alternate between curly and straight (2 weeks curly, 2 wks straight)
Buns about 5 days/wk
MN mix daily all over scalp
EO mix daily on thin areas
Started Vitamin Regimen Oct 2012 -- Multi, 1000 mcg biotin, Viviscal (Extra Strength) 2x/day, Calcium/Vit D (2x/day)

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?

*Manage my heat usage *(no more than 1x/month)
*Add sulfur to my regi *(will start using Liquid Gold in January)
*Dust once a month *(haven't been doing regularly) 
*Trim no more than quarterly*
*Perfect my roller sets *(lots of rollers and flexirods going to waste)
~Post a beginning picture  I want my final check in pic for APL 2012 to be my beginning for BSL 2013.  So I will be back in December with pics.


----------



## 3jsmom

Holding my place!!!! I WILL BE BSL BY DEC 2013!!!!


----------



## BGT

~Current hair length: APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Relaxed
~BSL goal month: I'm just a few inches away, so my goal month is March-April 2013
~Current Reggie and styling choices: I relax every 8-10 weeks (if I stretch longer, I start shedding); until the end of the year, I'll be co-washing every 2 days and bunning. I get a touch up December 29, and if there's noticeable retention, I will continue.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?: I am taking hair vitamins, upping my water intake and working out.
~Post a beginning picture

Where is BSL in my picture? The "and"?


----------



## NikkiQ

BGT it looks like the "and" on your shirt is BSL to me


----------



## BGT

NikkiQ said:


> BGT it looks like the "and" on your shirt is BSL to me



OK great, I should make that by March or April. I'm more concerned with my ends looking full, so I'm concentrating on thickness as well as length too.


----------



## pookaloo83

~Current hair length -Grazing APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd-Natural
~BSL goal month-September 2013
~Current Reggie and styling choices-I wash about every two weeks. I don't dc like I should, but I'm gonna change that.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? I plan to PS more. I've been wearing my hair in twists lately. And washing them in the twists and re twisting once it's dry.

~Post a beginning picture
From September 2012


----------



## lamaria211

In here!!!!!!!!!!!!
ok so i want bsl by dec. 31 so bad i cant taste it.
current regimen:
Sat- rinse out overnight prepoo, wash and DC for 2 hrs 1 hr using heat
Sun- moisturize and seal
Mon- Cowash
Tue- moisturize and seal
Wed- dry dc for 30 mins then cowash
Thur-moisturize and seal
Fri- morning M&S, night put on over night prepoo
Bunning 7 days a week, drinking plenty of water and using ceramide rich products
Protein x2 monthly ( aphogee 2 min or CJ repair me, Kerastase force reconstructors)
Clarify hair bimonthly
Texlax every 12+ weeks
STOP CUTTING


----------



## SimJam

~ *Current hair length* 
    a sneeze away from APL

~ Relaxed/*Natural/*Texlaxed/Loc'd

~ *BSL goal month*
    October 2013

~ *Current Reggie and styling choices*
    wash, DC (protein and moisture), twist weekly
styles: twists, twistouts, puffs. Will start bunning now that I can 

~ *What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
   Will not be changing anything, cept maybe for quarterly trimming if needed to keep SSKs and split ends at bay

~ *Post a beginning picture*

october 2012






I wasnt wearing the bra im measuring BSL from .... lol this bra wud make BSL too easy


----------



## JJamiah

Holding my spot. Will add my info later. Limited resources right now.


----------



## Meritamen

Sign me up! So excited to be in a BSL challenge.

~Current hair length: APL

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~BSL goal month: November

~Current Reggie and styling choices: wigs, braidouts, and twistouts. My regimen is simple...
Wash with sulfate-free shampoo and deep condition under a hooded dryer for 20 minutes.
Moisturize and seal when needed.
Cowash mid-week if needed.
Get a professional trim one to two times a year.
Dust in-between trims.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Going to be strict with my routine doesn't need to be tweaked.

~Post a beginning picture: will post soon.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I'm in. I need to take pics though. 

I'll add my info later on.


----------



## NikkiQ

:woohoo: Come on in ladies!


----------



## gvin89

Yall know I'm in too!  Thanks @NikkiQ!

~Current hair length: SL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
~BSL goal month: Dec '13 (Playing it safe)
~Current Reggie and styling choices: Wash and condition weekly...flat twists or 2 strand twists
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Hiding my ends and moisturizing more often.
~Post a beginning picture

Let's do this ladies!


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I wanna join but I'm gonna hold off until december because I am going to post an end of year pic in the apl challenge and I will use that pic for this challenge.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mamaline

I am so, so, so tempted to join this.


----------



## SimJam

mamaline said:


> I am so, so, so tempted to join this.



dooooo ittttttt


----------



## NikkiQ

mamaline said:


> I am so, so, so tempted to join this.


 
Don't fight it mamaline...join us :assimilat


*evil laughter* evil:


----------



## BraunSugar

I joined the MBL 2013 Challenge & I wondered where the BSL 2013 was 


> *~Current hair length*
> APL
> 
> *~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
> Natural
> 
> *~BSL goal month*
> End of April
> 
> *~Current Reggie and styling choices*
> Washing once a week with black soap or a cowash depending on what my hair needs. DCing once a week. PT once a week (unless in braids or twists).
> 
> Currently in the Twist, Bun, Braid for Growth Challenge. I'm doing buns, mini twists, and mini braids most of the time for styling.
> 
> *~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
> Just going to continue with the twists, buns, and braids.
> 
> *~Post a beginning picture*
> I'll post a starting pic at the end of December.


----------



## Curlywurly10

I'm in! This is my first challenge as I am new to LHCF today though I have been lurking for a few weeks 

*~Current hair length:* APL

*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Natural

*~BSL goal month:* September 2013

*~Current Reggie and styling choices: *
Pre-poo once a week
Shampoo once a week, co-wash when needed
Deep condition twice a week
Protein treatment once a month
M&S, wear in protective styles (mostly buns & also wigs)
Massage scalp regularly
Dust when needed
Taking vitamins daily
I will not be using any heat whatsoever!

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?* i'm going to stick to my routine and change things gradually if I don't feel it is working for me.

*~Post a beginning picture: *


----------



## NikkiQ

How come I always start these challenges and never answer my own questions?  I'm such a goober


----------



## mamaline

SimJam said:


> dooooo ittttttt


I already joined the MBL 2013 challenge, but I think I will do this one too. It's a more realistic goal for my hair 

*~Current hair length* - Grazing APL
*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd* - Relaxed 4B
*~BSL goal month -* August 2013, however I'll take it any month in 2013
*~Current Reggie and styling choices* - I'm a KISS kind of girl. I relax every 10-12 weeks. Wash and deep condition once a week. Clarify and protein treatment once a month. I bun at least 5 days put the week. I moisturize a seal every one to two days.
*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?* I've never been a heavy heat user, but I plan to put myself on a personal no heat challenge for 6 months (Dec 2012-Jun 2013). Working harder on keeping my hands out of my head. I also plan to try to incorporate a PS like braids or a sew-in weave.
*~Post a beginning picture
*Will post when I relax my hair next week.


----------



## Blairx0

~Current hair length: *APL*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd : *Natural *
~BSL goal month: *hhmm. April 2013*

~Current Reggie and styling choices:

*Deep Condition weekly *
*Mositure and seal 2x or as needed*
*Dust monthly*
*Strecth with rollerset/curlformers*
*Bun/Twist*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?:*Be more gentle when handling*

~Post a beginning picture
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=174935&stc=1&d=1351708080


My hair as of 10/14/2012


----------



## Firstborn2

Count me in!!!

~Current hair lengthInch above APL

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd Natural

~BSL goal month  Dec

~Current Reggie and styling choices wash once per week. moisturize daily with distilled water, seal with oil. PS with braids, dust every quarter.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? I think I'm going to alternate between weaves and bunning. Dh is tired of the braids, he wants me to switch it up. I'm going to add aloe vera juice to my moisturizer, regular tea rinses, trims 2x a year. take vitamins and be happy.

~Post a beginning picture I will add a pic at the end of dec when I do my update.


----------



## RegaLady

Im in! I have a couple inches to go.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Yay!!!! I'm running up in this piece lol.

Current Length: APL
Relaxed/texlaxed: Relaxed
Goal Month: December 2013
Reggie: Shampoo once weekly, co wash twice weekly, DC once or twice weekly, protein biweekly, M&S nightly, and protective style 99.9% 
Changes if any: I plan to learn the proper way to bun for my new PS. I also want to incorporate baggying to help retain moisture.
Beginning pic:




Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell

I'm in!!!!

~Current hair length: *APL*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural*
~BSL goal month: *April or May*
~Current Reggie and styling choices:*shampoo/condition/DC every two weeks; M&S and baggy nightly, protective style*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*when I make BSL I will just keep same reggie, if it's working for me!*
~Post a beginning picture
sorry pic is small - will post another one later.


----------



## NikkiQ

LoveArianna said:


> I wanna join but I'm gonna hold off until december because I am going to post an end of year pic in the apl challenge and I will use that pic for this challenge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Well I'm gonna add you to the list anyway LoveArianna just to hold your spot 




Curlywurly10 said:


> I'm in! This is my first challenge as I am new to LHCF today though I have been lurking for a few weeks


 

 Glad this could be your first challenge Curlywurly10! Your curls are gorgeous BTW.



RegaLady said:


> Im in! I have a couple inches to go.


 
Great! Don't forget to thank the OP RegaLady


----------



## Carmelella

What's BSB?  Below shoulder blades/ between shoulder blades?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Below Shoulder Blades


----------



## Realhairdontcare

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Well I'm gonna add you to the list anyway LoveArianna just to hold your spot



Aww thanks so much you're the best lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam NikkiQ ain't it nice to actually be able to make a BUN?! It's like YAAAASSSSSS!!


----------



## NikkiQ

I know!! I can't wait to do a decent one without a filler on shrunken hair. After seeing all of these recent threads about buns...I'm all about it. Especially since there is no winter weather down here I don't have to worry about my wet bunning being a problem.


----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 said:


> @SimJam @NikkiQ ain't it nice to actually be able to make a BUN?! It's like YAAAASSSSSS!!



it sure is!!! Only thing is I look so weird now without big hair 
Guess I just need to get used to not seeing my face framed with hair


----------



## Lucie

Allo. Bonjour. Hello. Hola. I AM IN!!!!

~Current hair length (I am APL+, LOL)
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd (Relaxed)
~BSL goal month (April 2013)
~Current Reggie and styling choices (None. I just rollerset once/twice a week. I DC prior to my rollerset. I apply argan oil before I wrap my rollerset. I do not apply anything to my hair again until the next wash day.)
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? (Nothing.)
~Post a beginning picture (My avatar pic)


----------



## JJamiah

This is the only length challenge I will be joining for 2013. Maybe 3-4 others but one length. I can't wait.


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome Lucie and JJamiah!


----------



## Curlywurly10

NikkiQ said:


> Glad this could be your first challenge Curlywurly10! Your curls are gorgeous BTW.



Aww thank you! I'm excited for this challenge!!


----------



## GrowAHead

I'm in!  I'll post details and a pic after my Dec touch up!  I'm grazing now but hope to be full APL by then (in the back, not the front).  Goal for 2013 is full healthy BSB!


----------



## NikkiQ

Well you're in the right place GrowAHead! Just a warning though...we can get a bit rowdy up in cheah!


----------



## Seamonster

I have been waiting for this challenge, and I am so excited to see all my old buddies are on board. It will be so nice to finally break through the hair growth wall and be BSL. This will be my first time ever having hair this long. 
~Current hair length I am Neck Length +
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd (Natural)
~BSL goal month (December 2013)
~Current Reggie and styling choices:
Onion Mask EOD
Baggy nightly
Fortifier DC weekly or bi weekly based upon my hair
No heat for the Year
Protective styles
Growth Aids and bandwagons
Monthly trims, may gradually remove a few layers
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? (Going to try to add search and destroy, and start making some of my own products after I get through a bit more of my stash. Always trying new products)
~Post a beginning picture (In December)


----------



## mami2010

I'm would like to join!


----------



## NikkiQ

mami2010 said:


> I'm would like to join!


 
Boom! Done! Post the answers to your questions and like the OP if you haven't already


----------



## NikkiQ

Gotta make sure that everyone can see this thread so they can join us


----------



## livinthevida

Ladies! SUPER excited to be here with all my fellow APL & BSL Ninjas! 
_
For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions:

*~Current hair length*_
OooOoh so very close! Grazing BSL now yet that's with a strand test. I must take new and _better _pictures to show my hair lengths both dry and wet!
_
*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*_ 
Nat-uraahl :wink2:
_
*~BSL Goal Month*_
Currently I am aiming for our first length check date of March 31, 2013! 
_ 
*~Current Reggie and styling choices*_ 
Ladies I last updated my hair regimen  August 2, 2012. Now that winter has arrived in the Northeast here is my updated hair regimen I began October 8, 2012:

*Daily (Monday - Thursday)* 
1. massage OCO onto scalp from ears to ends
2. wear Evolve Conditioning Cap as I workout in the AM 
3. warm rinse hair
4. gently squeeze excess water
5. roller set hair with Mesh Rollers
6. sit under Hair Dryer (my hair completely dries in 35 minutes!)
7. lose rollers and out the door I go!

*Daily (Friday - Saturday)* 
1. split hair into two halves
2. set hair in 8 two-strand twist (originally started with 2, then 6, now 8!)
3. let hair naturally air dry
4. undo twists
5. aok to shake hair like a rocker 

*Monthly (every other Sunday)* 
1. divide hair into 8 sections (started with 4, now 8!)
2. apply Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Mask to each section from crown to ends
3. wear Evolve Conditioning Cap and leave Mask in hair for at least 20 minutes (slather it on pretty good! )
4. warm rinse and let hair naturally air dry
5. set hair into 8 two-strand twist (started with 2, then 6, now 8!)
_
*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*_I am keeping with my reggie I am still considering a trim before 2012 ends. My last and very first trim that I did myself was this January 2012 
_ 
*~Post a beginning picture
*_Here's my October 8, 2012 picture of where I would like my hair to fall naturally after a rollerset at APL


----------



## polished07

Placeholder! BSL 2013 let's make it happen ladies! Ill post at the end of dec!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee

Hey ladies, I want in on this! I'm already in the APL 2013 challenge, but I'm hungry for length in 2013!

~Current hair length
SL

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural

~BSL goal month
December, if I make it I'm going to need all year

~Current Reggie and styling choices
I gotta k.i.s. bc too much manipulation causes breakage & ssk's
Wash and DC 1/wk -various products
M&S 3-4x/wk
Henna 1/month
GHE as a prepoo with Ayurvedic oils
I keep my hair in 25 lil braids underneath my halfwig
Daily multivitamins & hair, skin, nails vitamins

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
At this time I'm not changing anything. This is has helped me grow and maintain the most retention I've had since childhood, so I'm gonna keep it up.
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## SelahOco

I'm gonna flat iron for New Years, so I'll know exactly where I am.  I'll get a trim too.


----------



## ImanAdero

I don't think I'll make it this year. I've been an inch away from BSL for the past 6months I swear. 

I'll be there no later than March though! I am determined!

I will TRY to deep condition every other week, make sure I moisturize and seal all the time.


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ *YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY* LOL OK #LEGGO

-Current hair length:GRAZING (barely) APL
-Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural...for now -_-
-BSL goal month:I'm shooting for the June 30th reveal, I am also graduating from college around that time, soooo...it will be a win/win for me LOL
-Current Reggie and styling choices: I still don't really have one! I typically alternate between twists, twist/braid-outs and half-wigs. If I'm in twists/mini twists, then I usually leave them in 4-6 weeks and moisturize daily. In twist outs/half wigs, it's shampoo and DC once a week with protein thrown in every once in a while (protein-sensitive) and then daily moisture with water, aloe, EVCO...
-What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?: I *might* try bunning, but I have to figure out a bunning reggie, I will also finally try and get my protein/moisture balance in check and baby my nape and right above my nape, where my stylist had to trim due to breakage. Remember to keep my hair OFF of my shoulders is big. Lastly, I might start lightly blow drying to cut down SSK's and tangles and get smoother twist-outs. LASTLY, I might just texlax...who knows?
-Post a beginning picture: This is already posted in the APL thread, but here's my most recent straightening


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!!

I didnt dc/cowash yesterday I was just too tired. But I did M&S and applied my MN mix. I think Ima wait to DC/Cowash till Saturday. 

I need a new hairstyle. I wear my navy bun just about everyday which I dont mind but there's like 10 more people at work who happened to mimic the style So needless to say, it's time for a switch-a-roo

I want to try regular bunning but in order for me to bun I will need to prep my hair like a braid out. I tried to do a reg bun this morning and it looked horrible. Any naturals or texlax ladies bunning? If so how r yall doing it? I cannot figure it out. When I take my braids out my hair strinks to my chin. I was thinking about doing the braids, then taking them out the next day. Then lightly brush out the "braid-out" and then try to put my hair in a bun.


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero said:


> I don't think I'll make it this year. I've been an inch away from BSL for the past 6months I swear.
> 
> I'll be there no later than March though! I am determined!
> 
> I will TRY to deep condition every other week, make sure I moisturize and seal all the time.


 
I've stalked...I mean lurked in the BSL 2012 challenge and everytime I saw your hair ImanAdero I just loved it!  I think March is right on the money on when you'll hit and surpass BSL. 




itsjusthair88 said:


> @NikkiQ *YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY* LOL OK #LEGGO
> 
> -Current hair length:GRAZING (barely) APL
> *-Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural...for now -_-*
> -BSL goal month:I'm shooting for the June 30th reveal, I am also graduating from college around that time, soooo...it will be a win/win for me LOL


 
itsjusthair88 ummm...explain the bolded young lady! What are you thinking about- relaxing or texlaxing?




pelohello said:


> Morning Ladies!!!
> 
> I didnt dc/cowash yesterday I was just too tired. But I did M&S and applied my MN mix. I think Ima wait to DC/Cowash till Saturday.
> 
> I need a new hairstyle. I wear my navy bun just about everyday which I dont mind but *there's like 10 more people at work who happened to mimic the style* So needless to say, it's time for a switch-a-roo
> 
> I want to try regular bunning but in order for me to bun I will need to prep my hair like a braid out. I tried to do a reg bun this morning and it looked horrible. Any naturals or texlax ladies bunning? If so how r yall doing it? I cannot figure it out. When I take my braids out my hair strinks to my chin. I was thinking about doing the braids, then taking them out the next day. Then lightly brush out the "braid-out" and then try to put my hair in a bun.


 
Hey that just means you're doing something right if you have that many people copying your style pelohello


----------



## lamaria211

Doing a dry dc using evoco for 15 mins with heat not gonna rinse after just moisturize with something heavy


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 and livinthevida where do you guys get your coconut oil from??


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> lamaria211 and livinthevida where do you guys get your coconut oil from??



either the grocery store (publix) or the health food store they usually have more of a variety. but im going to start ordering my grape seed oil from nappy valley site


----------



## ProtectiveStyling

Hey ladies! I would like to join. I doubt if I make BSL this year, more than likely will be BSB.

*CURRENT LENGTH*

Between APL and BSB

_*NATURAL/TEXLAXED/ RELAXED*_

Natural

_*BSL GOAL MONTH*_

May 2013

*NO SPECIFIC REGGIE*

I have no specific reggie at the moment, however I do plan to keep my ends trimmed and my hair well conditioned and clean.


 I plan on making BSB by December of this year and bottom BSL by May 2013. I will post an official picture in December.

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome IndifinableJoli


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> either the grocery store (publix) or the health food store they usually have more of a variety. but im going to start ordering my grape seed oil from nappy valley site


 
I'd have to order mine online


----------



## baddison

I'm gladly joining this challenge. I am hoping that 2013 will be my year for BSL!! 



*~Current hair length*
APL


*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Relaxed


*~BSL goal month*
June 2013


*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
Not really looking to change the regimen too much.

Wash and DC Weekly (satudays)
Cowash weekly (wednesdays)
NUPUR Henna monthly
Moisturize and seal daily
Baggy 3 - 4 times per week
Protective style daily
HAIRFINITY daily
Mineral Rich daily



*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
Gonna STOP attacking my progress with the scissors!!, and leave my hair to grow however she wants to do it!!


*~Post a beginning picture*
See my signature. next relaxer is December 22nd. Will post a new pic at that time.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

I want to join! I am only 2 weeks shy of 18 months post relaxer, but hey who know what could happen over the next year?

~Current hair length:_Shoulder Length_
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: _Natural_
~BSL goal month:_I am hoping for December 2013_
~Current Reggie and styling choices: _Wash with As I Am Cleansing Pudding; Mid week Co- Wash with Tresseme Naturals. Moisturize with Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus curl enhancing smoothie and the conditioning curl milk. Seal with mixed Shea butter mix. Styler is Flax seed gel. (This may be changing. Trying to use all natural products.)_
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?_Would like to try to wear my hair in two strand twist without extensions, where more updo's, I would like to bun but I am scared it will make my ends too knotty. (Suggestions please)_
~Post a beginning picture: _Will come back with Starting Pic._


----------



## itsjusthair88

Morning! I am still wearing my hair straight, too lazy to wash and twist it and too busy during the week anyhow. Last night I had to put the flat iron to a tiny section because it had frizzed up, but I made sure to do it lightly and then moisturize and seal with a light oil. I am super worried I will have heat damage when I wash this weekend, so I am trying to just keep it cool. My hair is very cute today, I pincurled it and put 2 big rollers at the top and it turned out really nice! HHJ and have a good day ladies!

pelohelo I feel the SAME way about bunning on my loose natural hair; I can't do it, it looks awful on me! I would really like to learn some techniques or ideas on how to do this

NikkiQ I might texlax my hair when I reach BSL, because the density and texture of my hair combined WITH BSL? HA! I would die.


----------



## growbaby

Hello beauties,

Here is my place holder! I am about 87% sure I won't make BSL this year but I have not lost all hope yet. Therefore I will be back in Dec. to answer the questions and post a starting pic


----------



## teysmith

*Current hair length* - APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd* - RELAXED

*BSL goal month *- MAY 2013

*Current Reggie and styling choices* - No real set reggie.. co-wash on the regular, Deep condition as needed, trim as needed and just being extremely gentle with my hair.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?* would like to use castor oil on my scalp more regularly and stop going to bed without tying my hair up in a scarf.


----------



## BraunSugar

pelohello said:


> Morning Ladies!!!
> 
> I didnt dc/cowash yesterday I was just too tired. But I did M&S and applied my MN mix. I think Ima wait to DC/Cowash till Saturday.
> 
> I need a new hairstyle. I wear my navy bun just about everyday which I dont mind but there's like 10 more people at work who happened to mimic the style So needless to say, it's time for a switch-a-roo
> 
> I want to try regular bunning but in order for me to bun I will need to prep my hair like a braid out. I tried to do a reg bun this morning and it looked horrible. Any naturals or texlax ladies bunning? If so how r yall doing it? I cannot figure it out. When I take my braids out my hair strinks to my chin. I was thinking about doing the braids, then taking them out the next day. Then lightly brush out the "braid-out" and then try to put my hair in a bun.



pelohello I put my hair into a puff then donut bun the loose hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

Good idea BraunSugar


----------



## Fyne

I'm scurred LOL


----------



## Guinan

Thanks BraunSugar! I know this is a newbie question  but What is a donut bun?


----------



## BGT




----------



## Guinan

BGT, Thanks!! I actually have one of those things somewhere in my stash.


----------



## NikkiQ

Don't be scurred Fyne


----------



## AlwaysNatural

~Current hair length
APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural
~BSL goal month
October 2013 (I want to be full, thick from root to ends BSL so i'm alotting myself more time than I realistically think it will take).
~Current Reggie and styling choices

 Using Megatek/Ketaconazole/JBCO mix, and JBCO/MN/Garlic Oil/ Peppermint/Minced Garlic mix interchangeably. Wash & DC once a week.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?

 Laying off the heat, the front of my hair which is 16" has 5-6" of heat damage (so I will be trimming a lot during this challenge). Keeping a consistent regimen and using JBCO, MN & Megatek. I will also be keeping my hair wigged up.


~Post a beginning picture
(In the first photo the top big photo where I am wearing purple and the other is my current length that was taken in September 2012, the photos in my green shirt are all January 2012 photos).


----------



## Lurkee

AlwaysNatural said:
			
		

> ~Current hair length
> APL
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> Natural
> ~BSL goal month
> October 2013
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> 
> No set regimen yet, except that I intend to Wash & DC my hair every week and M&S Daily.
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
> 
> Laying off the heat, the front of my hair which is 16" has 5-6" of heat damage. Treating and slowly cutting 1" periodically off.
> 
> Taking MSM daily again 5000mcg.
> Using Megatek (when i figure out how I can incorporate it into my regimen).
> Applying JBCO/Garlic Oil/ MN mix every 2 days
> 
> And Wiggin it out.
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture



You look MBL to me.


----------



## AlwaysNatural

Lurkee said:


> You look MBL to me.



Nope my head is titled a little up in that picture I will upload 2 other photos that will give a more accurate account of my length.


----------



## Carmelella

Luv the start of challenges with all these pics of already beautiful hair


----------



## Lurkee

This feels like the big girls club. I think I am going to hang around the APL thread for 2013 because I am going to get a trim to even up my ends.


----------



## KPH

For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions

~Current hair length.          APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd.       RELAXED
~BSL goal month.        JULY
~Current Reggie and styling choices.   COWASH 3-4 times a week andbunnung
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?    Decorate my buns and move them around more


----------



## Carmelella

SelahOco said:
			
		

> I'm gonna flat iron for New Years, so I'll know exactly where I am.  I'll get a trim too.



Ugh!!  Can I please please have ur hair.  I should edit my last post.  The beginning of these challenges make me so jelly! Lol


----------



## NikkiQ

AlwaysNatural girl your head doesn't look tilted in the curly hair/blue shirt pictures. Your hair is lovely!


----------



## NikkiQ

Lurkee said:


> This feels like the big girls club. I think I am going to hang around the APL thread for 2013 because I am going to get a trim to even up my ends.


 
You sure Lurkee? You can always be in both challenges.


----------



## longhairdreaming

~Current hair length-APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd-Natural
~BSL goal month-August
~Current Reggie and styling choices- from Oct till the end of March I'll be wearing my hair straight for two weeks at a time while applying coconut oil, dc and wash every two weeks from April to September I'll wash and dc weekly, keep my hair on braids and covered to  protect it from the sun
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?-no changes to get to BSL but I'll be enjoying my hair this winter.
~Post a beginning picture-will post one later


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:


> You sure Lurkee? You can always be in both challenges.



Yeah, I have seen real APL hair and my hair is not there yet. It does not fall and stay in APL. I mean if Lucie is APL then


----------



## Lucie

Lurkee I am not too good at determining hair length. I am not on this side of town too often, LOL.


----------



## MrsWatson

For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions

~Current hair length- shoulder length
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd- relaxed
~BSL goal month- August 2013
~Current Reggie and styling choices- braids/sew ins
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Protective styling at all times. More moisture. Being more gentle with my hair than I have been in the past.
~Post a beginning picture- will post beginning pic later


----------



## Lurkee

Lucie said:
			
		

> Lurkee I am not too good at determining hair length. I am not on this side of town too often, LOL.



Lucie your hair is thick & beautiful and looks way past APL to me. But it is not that. My hair is not at APL for me. Sure I can pull some strands but it does not stay there, it is uneven and very v shaped. I am seriously considering a bob but I think I will regret it so I am going to just get a trim. 

Back to lurking.


----------



## newnyer

HOLE' LEM UP!! Here are my ninjas!!!! I missed you guys.  I'm in!  I had to trim my hair recently so I think I'm right at my APL line again.  I'll be back with my deets!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ninjas unite!!!


----------



## ImanAdero

Okay. Starting photo... 


Where my finger is (if you can see) is where my bra strap is. I'm definitely full APL, but yep,

MARCH is my deadline!


----------



## Guinan

Lurkee said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have seen real APL hair and my hair is not there yet. It does not fall and stay in APL. I mean if Lucie is APL then



Don't leave us APL falls differently on people.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## GrowAHead

Soooooo... Question. 

So many ladies talk about how their regimen changed to get to BSL compared to what got them to APL. Anyone have tips on key regimen changes? (like less moisture more protein or no combing..)


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero is that the bottom of your bra? That looks like MBL


----------



## lamaria211

ImanAdero said:


> Okay. Starting photo...
> 
> Where my finger is (if you can see) is where my bra strap is. I'm definitely full APL, but yep,
> 
> MARCH is my deadline!



Your a sneeze away from bsl


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ it's the top of my bra strap. It's probably just low, but that's the top of my bra strap. 

I have a long back :-( 

Lol


----------



## Evolving78

GrowAHead said:


> Soooooo... Question.
> 
> So many ladies talk about how their regimen changed to get to BSL compared to what got them to APL. Anyone have tips on key regimen changes? (like less moisture more protein or no combing..)



more protective styling, since we are getting into the cold weather, i need to keep my hair, especially my ends tucked away.  but nothing else is really changing.  i think you just have to be more careful with your ends and handling your hair.  it's going to grow regardless.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

I want to join. I am in the APL 2013 Challenge but I think I might make full APL by March 2013. I would like to shoot for BSL by Dec 2013. I will post the answers to your questions tomorrow. In the mean time here are current pics of my hair after a wash.


----------



## frobellete

booking my spot. im in. i will come back with more info later


----------



## CoiledByNature

Hello ladies I also want to join this challenge. I'm already in the APL challenge but BSL should definitely be achievable if I've done my research correctly.. I can't figure out how to thank from the app so I'll do it *** soon as I hop on a computer. 

~Current hair length
Shoulder
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural
~BSL goal month
Dec 2013
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Sew in
GHE daily with my sulfur oil mix
Hair vitamins

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
Never has a regimen so I'll be new to caring for my hair
~Post a beginning picture
Don't let this pic fool you it's just for length. My hair is very thin and definitely needs a lot of tlc


----------



## PinkPeony

Current length: apl
Natural
Reggie: kiss and lo-mani
Goal month: October


Hey I'm not a apl ninja like some of y'all, I'm on hair autopilot and rarely venture over here  anymore lol but I wish all of us a HHG and Bsl 2013 .


----------



## PinkPeony

GrowAHead said:


> Soooooo... Question.
> 
> So many ladies talk about how their regimen changed to get to BSL compared to what got them to APL. Anyone have tips on key regimen changes? (like less moisture more protein or no combing..)



I know I sound like a broken record but the longer it gets the more you'll believe in keeping it simple. Less experimenting and just sticking with what works.


----------



## NikkiQ

GrowAHead said:


> Soooooo... Question.
> 
> So many ladies talk about how their regimen changed to get to BSL compared to what got them to APL. Anyone have tips on key regimen changes? (like less moisture more protein or no combing..)


 
My reggie is already super simple so I think it's just a matter of change in PS options. I do Celies/braids all the time but my ends aren't really protected since they tend to fluff up on the ends so I think it's time to make bunning my best friend.


----------



## Miss AJ

Am I the only one getting a head start on this? My growth aid use and bunning resumed this past Tuesday.


----------



## NikkiQ

IDK Miss AJ. Some of these ladies go hard all year round so I'm sure you're in good company  I'll be starting on Monday. After a good 1-2" trim...I'm ready to grow.


----------



## SimJam

GrowAHead said:


> Soooooo... Question.
> 
> So many ladies talk about how their regimen changed to get to BSL compared to what got them to APL. Anyone have tips on key regimen changes? (like less moisture more protein or no combing..)




As several ladies have said KISS == keep it simple, low manipulation, get your reggie down solid and stick to it.

thats what broke me out of stagnation at SL for a whole year and getting me on the grow/retention again.

I plan to continue to KISS on to BSL


----------



## Firstborn2

Miss AJ said:


> Am I the only one getting a head start on this? My growth aid use and bunning resumed this past Tuesday.



I'm right behind you, I'm trying wet bunning now until the end of the yr and see if I can get an inch by then.


----------



## mami2010

~Current hair length

*Not sure what u call my length. below shoulder above apl*

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*Texlaxed*

~BSL goal month
*June 2013*

~Current Reggie and styling choices
*co wash once a week 
shampoo once a week followed by DC
Overnight DC every two weeks*
*Flat iron once a month
Pony most of the time *

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
*Co wash more often and less shampoo*

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## NikkiQ

mami2010 you look APL in the 2nd pic


----------



## Miss AJ

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> mami2010 you look APL in the 2nd pic



I agree, u are APL.


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> mami2010 you look APL in the 2nd pic



That's kind of exciting to here from you.  I will take some better pics next time I straighten.... I want to be sure. I have also been slacking off on my hair lately so, I didn't think I would be apl till next year.  But if I an apl by the end of this year I'm getting a trim. I want to start this new journey and new year with fresh ends.


----------



## JJamiah

GrowAHead said:
			
		

> Soooooo... Question.
> 
> So many ladies talk about how their regimen changed to get to BSL compared to what got them to APL. Anyone have tips on key regimen changes? (like less moisture more protein or no combing..)



Honestly the same regimen I do now. I did in December at hip/tail bone length. Nothing changed, you don' t have to if it's working.


----------



## Mjon912

NikkiQ your hair color looks soo pretty!!! LOVE IT


----------



## MicheePrings

Im jumping in with both feet ladies, sign me up, BSL here I come 

~Current hair length*Apl*

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*Natural*
~BSL goal month
*Full BSL by oct 2013 (which will be three years relaxer free), but should be grazing BSL by march 2013*
~Current Reggie and styling choices
*Co-wash every 3-4 days *
*Clarify with ACV-water mix every 2 weeks, shampoo when needed*
*DC once a week *
*Style choices: bun, braid out or flat twist out ( untill spring returns)*

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
*I want to consistently do the GHE method to see if there are any advantages for my hair with that method *
*Protective styling more often*
~Post a beginning picture
(*Nov 1, 2012 length check)*







*(Dec 29, 2012 flat ironed hair)*


----------



## growbaby

Soooooooooo changed my mind, I can't wait until December i want to join NOW!

Current hair length - Full APL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Relaxed

BSL goal month - I want to be BSL by our 1st check in so March 2013

Current Reggie and styling choices - I shampoo 2x a month, clarify with 1x a month, DC 1x a week, cowash 1x a week, M&S every day, Take my vitamins everyday, use heat every 1-3 months

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? - I've decided to join you ladies on this bunning thing. My personal challenge will consist of DC on dry hair followed by washing 1x a week, using conditioner to moisturize. Air dry in a pony and then bun it up. Will take down the bun every morning to M&S and apply sulphur oil. I will allow my self 3 heat passes from now until April. I plan to keep this Reggie until i reach BSL. 


Post a beginning picture - I know you all have probably already seen this pic but it is e most recent 1 I have lol (pic taken Oct.22nd)





And here is a pic of today's bun. My personal challenge started today.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yay!!! Welcome ladies!! And thanks Mjon912. I plan on sticking to red hair for a LONG time


----------



## Guinan

growbaby, ur hair is gorgeous! I luv those bun pics!. U r so close to bsl!!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Kb3auty

i second that, hold my place, i'm gonna be BSL by Dec. 2013!


----------



## NikkiQ

Woot woot:  The weekend is here! Gonna rock some big hair to the beach and then let the wet/damp/half a$$ bunning begin for the rest of the year


----------



## Darenia

Wow 127 post already!  Y'all mean business this coming year. 

Unfortunately,  I got frustrated with my ends shortly after making APL and cut back to SL. I think I'll be going into lurk mode and cheering you all on from the sidelines this round.

Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## lamaria211

All ninjas ARE making bsl this year!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> All ninjas ARE making bsl this year!!!!!



I can't WAIT to make BSL! I'm hoping I'm there by my big 3-0 in September.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Kerryann

Well I can't wait to be a Ninja


----------



## LovLeeLaDee

Wow! Ladies, you all have gorgeous hair! I am slightly intimidated...  But this will motivate me. growbaby I need that bun! Very lovely! I need to get into the bunning thing, but I need to find sum of those elastics that won't damage my ends.


----------



## Duchesse

Woohoo! I'm so excited that bsl is an attainable goal for me!
Currently: longest layers BSB, shortest SL
natural
Reggie wash And DC every 5-7 days, air dry, braids, buns, updos, wigs, same old ish...different days
I plan on trimming more frequently 



Pic on right taken last week


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Get it ready, get it ready, get it ready y'all!!! Come on, come on get it ready, get it ready, get it ready ready!!!  In my DJ Jubilee voice!!


For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions:

~Current hair length -- APL baby!!!
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd -- Relaxed
~BSL goal month -- after a trim, by July 2013
~Current Reggie and styling choices - co-wash on Wednesday and DC, shampoo and DC on Sunday, protective styling all the way!!!! Buns, French braids, and ponytail rollersets
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Nothing but retaining every inch!
~Post a beginning picture - I gotta post it from my phone, but ya girl in this thang, GROW HARD or GO HOME!!!

Oh, but I when I hit BSL tho, I'm partyin and dancing like fool!! Bounce it like a, serve it like a, walk it like a!! Reppin for the city @NikkiQ!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

My starting pics


----------



## NikkiQ

KaramelDiva1978 you can't be bustin the Jubilee after I've been drinkin! I'm about to go play "Walk It Like A Dog" now 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> @KaramelDiva1978 you can't be bustin the Jubilee after I've been drinkin! I'm about to go play "Walk It Like A Dog" now
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 
LMBO!!!  The sad part is I don't know what brought that on!!!


----------



## ronie

Yayyyyyy thanks for the tag. I finally got my power and internet back, and i just can't beleive we are on page 7 already. I won't post a starting picture until new year which is when i plan on straightening or relaxing my roots ( will be 10 months post then). Here are my info:
Current hair length: shoulder ( hoping to hit APL by my birthday in April)
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed : Relaxed, possibly transitioning
Current regimen: Twice a week prepoo with EVOO and EVCO, shampoo ( one with sulfate one with a sulfate free poo), Black tea rinse and Deep Condition for up to 1 hour. I stopped DC for hours since my hair is retaining moisture better. Air dry and protective styling 99% of the time: cornrows under wigs, accessorized single french braid with ends tucked under. Moisturize daily, no sealing. 
Goal: BSL by december 2013
What do you plan to change to make it to BSl: Stop buying new products.


----------



## CoiledByNature

HELP!!!!!! I'm FREAKING OUT!!!!! Is my hair thinning????? I've been applying shapleys MTG directly to my scalp at night daily, then applying JBCO, coconut, avocado, and grapeseed oil to my hair. Then i do the green house effect over night. Also taking hairfinity vits. Soo tonight as I'm doing it I notice I can see my scalp through my hair wtf!!!!! I'm extremely scared, I've never seen this before Tonight and I do pay close attention to my sides because I'm ALWAYS wearing my hair up in a bun... I've NEVER noticed this! Could it be that because of all those thick oils it's making my strands stick to each other??? I'm hoping because I'm about to cry. In the 3 weeks I've been doing this to my hair I'm already noticing new growth. Also when I comb or brush my hair there is never any hair in the teeth or bristles. So wtf is going on. I'm supposed to be getting my sew in tomorrow and I was going to treat my hair the same but I can't risk this not knowing if it's cause my hair to come out. I'll be a plucked duck when I take it out... Someone PLEASE tell me I'm over reacting****hearts racing, about to cry **** :'( I'm posting this all over the forum. I really need answers and I really want my sew in tomorrow!


----------



## Guinan

CharnellG said:
			
		

> HELP!!!!!! I'm FREAKING OUT!!!!! Is my hair thinning????? I've been applying shapleys MTG directly to my scalp at night daily, then applying JBCO, coconut, avocado, and grapeseed oil to my hair. Then i do the green house effect over night. Also taking hairfinity vits. Soo tonight as I'm doing it I notice I can see my scalp through my hair wtf!!!!! I'm extremely scared, I've never seen this before Tonight and I do pay close attention to my sides because I'm ALWAYS wearing my hair up in a bun... I've NEVER noticed this! Could it be that because of all those thick oils it's making my strands stick to each other??? I'm hoping because I'm about to cry. In the 3 weeks I've been doing this to my hair I'm already noticing new growth. Also when I comb or brush my hair there is never any hair in the teeth or bristles. So wtf is going on. I'm supposed to be getting my sew in tomorrow and I was going to treat my hair the same but I can't risk this not knowing if it's cause my hair to come out. I'll be a plucked duck when I take it out... Someone PLEASE tell me I'm over reacting****hearts racing, about to cry **** :'( I'm posting this all over the forum. I really need answers and I really want my sew in tomorrow!



It looks like there is too nuch gel or oils & your hair is stuck 2gether. However, when ur hair is freshly washed and u put it in a bun does it still look thin?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

CharnellG just sounds like WAY too much oil in your hair right now. Give yourself a good wash and your hair should be fine. My hair is super crazy thick and looks like that when I have too much of a wet product in it like oils and gels.


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> Yay!!! Welcome ladies!! And thanks Mjon912. I plan on sticking to red hair for a LONG time



NikkiQ what color red are you using? And I can't wait to see if I get any benefits from wet bunning these nxt two month. If I do then my whole reggie for 2013 will change, I'll have to invest in some gel to keep from looking HAM since I'm a kinky natural.


----------



## NikkiQ

Firstborn2 I'm using Garnier Nutrisse Light Intense Auburn


----------



## Fhrizzball

LovLeeLaDee said:


> Wow! Ladies, you all have gorgeous hair! I am slightly intimidated...  But this will motivate me. @growbaby I need that bun! Very lovely! I need to get into the bunning thing, but I need to find sum of those elastics that won't damage my ends.


LovLeeLaDee
Goody has ones that are made out or rubber which I tend to enjoy as they don't snag or suck up moisture that other ones do. You can always try hair forks or spin pins too.


----------



## Fhrizzball

I want in! I'm in the MBL 2013 challenge but that may be too lofty a goal so I'll join on this as well.

~Current hair length
*BSB or so about ~2inches from BSL*
~Relaxed/*Natural*/Texlaxed/Loc'd
~BSL goal month
*End of June? Just in time for my summer to officially start!*
~Current Reggie and styling choices
*For the winter it's buns and twist styles
JBCO my edges and I'm on a vitamin reggie as well*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
*Incorporate henna back into my life
Baby my ends more
Find a better detangling method
Do more curlformer sets
Learn how to do a quick weave so I can wig it up later
Trim more often and DC way more
Find a good reggie for warmer months*
~Post a beginning picture
*Will update with one at the end of the year. I'm not going to be straightening but that will still be my official length check.*


----------



## lamaria211

I had such a great hair day today
I did an overnight pre poo with Nubian Heritage Grow n Strengthen masque, washed with Aphogee poo for Damaged hair, did a protein treatment with Elasta QP Anti breakage serum then DC with One n Only Hydrating mask with a little of Redken Extreme condish, Wen 613 cleansing condish, and Grape seed oil
I used aphogee pro vitamin leave in then Aussie Split end protector leave in (which was awesome) and a little creme of Nature Argan oil, oil treatment!!!!! It was a sample pack that came with my DC and I really liked it now I'm air drying and babysitting my 4 months old niece


----------



## gvin89

Darenia said:
			
		

> Wow 127 post already!  Y'all mean business this coming year.
> 
> Unfortunately,  I got frustrated with my ends shortly after making APL and cut back to SL. I think I'll be going into lurk mode and cheering you all on from the sidelines this round.
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies!



Same happened to me, but I'm still up here in! Come on Darenia!


----------



## growbaby

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> Wow! Ladies, you all have gorgeous hair! I am slightly intimidated...  But this will motivate me. growbaby I need that bun! Very lovely! I need to get into the bunning thing, but I need to find sum of those elastics that won't damage my ends.



Thank u much woman, && I know what u mean about the elastics, I usually soak mine in a lil olive oil overnight


----------



## CoiledByNature

Ok so good news and possibly bad news. The good news is when I washed, conditioned Nd blow dried my hair my sides didn't look like they were thinning  I was super happy.....and the possible bad news....after blow drying my hair I combed it out and was very paranoid at what was coming out.... A lot of hair was falling in the sink and on the floor. I don't know if this is normal or not because I read your hair sheds 100 strands a day (seems like a lot) please look at these pics and assure me I'm over reacting AGAIN!! You ladies really gave me a sigh of relief last night!!!! Thank you so much!! If I could I would kiss each of you :-* being a newbie to hair Care sucks!!!***runs off to get sew in***


----------



## Evolving78

CharnellG said:


> Ok so good news and possibly bad news. The good news is when I washed, conditioned Nd blow dried my hair my sides didn't look like they were thinning  I was super happy.....and the possible bad news....after blow drying my hair I combed it out and was very paranoid at what was coming out.... A lot of hair was falling in the sink and on the floor. I don't know if this is normal or not because I read your hair sheds 100 strands a day (seems like a lot) please look at these pics and assure me I'm over reacting AGAIN!! You ladies really gave me a sigh of relief last night!!!! Thank you so much!! If I could I would kiss each of you :-* being a newbie to hair Care sucks!!!***runs off to get sew in***



did you use a comb attachment?  if so, it's from the blow dryer.  when i use a comb attachment, same thing happens to me.  i have stopping using it.  if i desperately need to use the blow dryer, i use my wide toothed comb and the tension method on cool setting.


----------



## CoiledByNature

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> did you use a comb attachment?  if so, it's from the blow dryer.  when i use a comb attachment, same thing happens to me.  i have stopping using it.  if i desperately need to use the blow dryer, i use my wide toothed comb and the tension method on cool setting.



Yes I used a comb attachment!! Yay so I'm ok ???


----------



## Evolving78

CharnellG said:


> Yes I used a comb attachment!! Yay so I'm ok ???



yep!  but if you still have those hairs hanging around, check to see if it is shedding or breakage.  i suffered some breakage from using that thing and it was pulling my hair out of my scalp as well.  i was really gentle and i used the biggest comb.  the thing is, the hair is being stretched while it's wet.  when it starts to dry, it shrinks, pulls the heat from the dryer is taking moisture away from the hair, causing it to be more fragile.


----------



## CoiledByNature

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> yep!  but if you still have those hairs hanging around, check to see if it is shedding or breakage.  i suffered some breakage from using that thing and it was pulling my hair out of my scalp as well.  i was really gentle and i used the biggest comb.  the thing is, the hair is being stretched while it's wet.  when it starts to dry, it shrinks, pulls the heat from the dryer is taking moisture away from the hair, causing it to be more fragile.



How would I know if it was shedding or breakage??


----------



## Evolving78

CharnellG said:


> How would I know if it was shedding or breakage??



if the hair and the end has a white bulb, it is a shed hair.  if it doesn't, it is breakage.


----------



## pookaloo83

CharnellG said:


> Ok so good news and possibly bad news. The good news is when I washed, conditioned Nd blow dried my hair my sides didn't look like they were thinning  I was super happy.....and the possible bad news....after blow drying my hair I combed it out and was very paranoid at what was coming out.... A lot of hair was falling in the sink and on the floor. I don't know if this is normal or not because I read your hair sheds 100 strands a day (seems like a lot) please look at these pics and assure me I'm over reacting AGAIN!! You ladies really gave me a sigh of relief last night!!!! Thank you so much!! If I could I would kiss each of you :-* being a newbie to hair Care sucks!!!***runs off to get sew in***




You have breakage. The short broken ones are breakage. I use the tension method and never (well rarely) use the comb attachment. The teeth are so small and I'm just asking for breakage.  Tension method for the win!  CharnellG


----------



## GrowAHead

I already joined - but now that I'm posting my info I'm officially Ret ta grow! 

Current hair length: scraggly *APL* (pic below) - note I did not get this approved by the 2012 APL Ninjas

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - *Relaxed*

BSL goal month - Optimistic goal: *June 2013*

*Current Reggie and styling choices* -Wash 1 time per week.  
Pre-poo (with or without heat);
wash 1-2 lathers
porosity step after wash 
Deep condition with heat
rollerset (with heat protectant)
leave ins: a moisturizing conditioner and a light protein mist 
M&S daily with extra focus on ends

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
I need to figure out alternatives to wrapping my hair - maybe cross wrap?
Increase protective styles; satin liner in my wool hats for winter, keep my hair off my shoulders all winter (wool coats kill my ends)
Also - I need to figure out how people go days without combing.. I think that would help me out a lot too

Post a beginning picture: (excuse the roller wrap - my hair doesn't grow sideways!)


----------



## Lurkee

Farewell ladies, I decided to join the APL thread for 2013. I cut some of my hair today.  This is what I cut and how my hair looks today.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Lurkee said:
			
		

> Farewell ladies, I decided to join the APL thread for 2013. I cut some of my hair today.  This is what I cut and how my hair looks today.



I'll see you over there .


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle and Lurkee don't be strangers now...we want yall in here!


----------



## Guinan

CharnellG said:
			
		

> Ok so good news and possibly bad news. The good news is when I washed, conditioned Nd blow dried my hair my sides didn't look like they were thinning  I was super happy.....and the possible bad news....after blow drying my hair I combed it out and was very paranoid at what was coming out.... A lot of hair was falling in the sink and on the floor. I don't know if this is normal or not because I read your hair sheds 100 strands a day (seems like a lot) please look at these pics and assure me I'm over reacting AGAIN!! You ladies really gave me a sigh of relief last night!!!! Thank you so much!! If I could I would kiss each of you :-* being a newbie to hair Care sucks!!!***runs off to get sew in***



The same thing happens 2 me when I use a blow dryer except I have more hair loss. that's the primary reason why I stop blow drying. I think you should be okay it may seem like a lot but I think its not too bad. I can't wait to see pics of your sew_in!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## CoiledByNature

pelohello said:
			
		

> The same thing happens 2 me when I use a blow dryer except I have more hair loss. that's the primary reason why I stop blow drying. I think you should be okay it may seem like a lot but I think its not too bad. I can't wait to see pics of your sew_in!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Almost finished. Pics coming soon


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle and Lurkee don't be strangers now...we want yall in here!



NikkiQ I'm not leaving this challenge.  I'll be straddling both sides of the fence.  I'll have two graduations in 2013!!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Ya damn right you will!


----------



## jprayze

Random thought:  When I go on vacay in September 2013, I want to swing my BSL hair!


----------



## Miss AJ

Just did my aphogee treatment, now I'm deep conditioning under the dryer with silk elements. Tension method blow dry, sulfur oil scalp oiling and moisturizing/braiding for the night soon to follow.


----------



## NikkiQ

Hair is in 4 big braids just chillin in a satin bonnet while I work on a few hair accessories to sell in my Etsy store. Will probably apply my MN mix and moisturize my hair with some random spray that I have around here.


----------



## mami2010

Plaited my hair today and back to my wigs till January...


----------



## Miss_C

Current hair length: APL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
BSL goal month: I want to have BSL hair no later than my birthday in September
Current Reggie and styling choices: I don't have a regimen per se, but I am stepping up my haircare skills. As in, learning to have any haircare skills at all. I am all thumbs when it comes to styling my own hair, but by golly I am learning to cornrow this year! My hair is getting too long and big to always be stuffing up under a wig or a weave.

With that being said, I'm basically going back to basics. I will be doing the following: 
Shampoo or Cowash 1x per week
Deep Condition/Baggy with every wash 
M&S and scalp massage every other day or so
Use my favorite oil mix (Castor/Olive/Jojoba) for massages and sealing
Use more ceramides (my hair looooves hempseed oil)
Upping my vitamin intake/more excercise/ more water/improving diet

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? I've got to find new options for protective styling. I will straighten my hair more often. I will also bun more. It will be easier for *me* to manage, because I'm lazy and when I get frustrated, I rush and break my hair. I also will be able to see my ends more. Splits hide from me when my ends are curly. Dah, who am I kidding. I just ignore them. 

I want long hair but I'm lazy lol. And even when it's under a wig and I can easily access it, I tend to ignore it. I have to stop ignoring my hair. 

Post a beginning picture: Will do this later, maybe around the first of the year.  I might need a trim and I want to be as accurate as possible.


----------



## lamaria211

Just sprayed my hair with WEN 613 mist and put a baggy on my ends


----------



## DaiseeDay

~Current hair length: APL

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~BSL goal month: Hopefully I'll be at BSL by May 5th, but definitely by September.

~Current Reggie and styling choices: Co-wash and go multiple times per week, low-poo and deep condition once a week 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Continue to take my vitamins, get my omega-3s, and drink tons of water. I might start dusting and protective styling. I do need a trim which will probably set me back to just at APL and I may wear my hair straight more often during the winter. 

~Post a beginning picture: I'll be back with that


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome Miss_C and DaiseeDay


----------



## GrowAHead

I used Paul Mitchell SSS before my rollerset and I'm not sure if I like how my hair feels....


----------



## GrowAHead

NikkiQ said:


> Well you're in the right place GrowAHead! Just a warning though...we can get a bit rowdy up in cheah!



Haha I see! Most of the time I just sit back with popcorn


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Rocked a high bun that I'm proud of at my girl's wedding tonight!! 











Think I'll play with this all week.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee

Thank you growbaby & Fhrizzball for the advice! I will try the olive oil soak before I go buy more accessories. I've never heard of spin pins or hair forks, haven't had enough hair to use em, so I've got some research to do.

CharnellG glad your hair crisis has been averted! Waitin to see your results... Hurr up wit dem pics lady!


----------



## CoiledByNature

CharnellG glad your hair crisis has been averted! Waitin to see your results... Hurr up wit dem pics lady![/QUOTE]

Deff will have pics tomorrow afternoon. Sorry!!! It's hectic around here.... Waited on line for 5 hours to get gas today!


----------



## Seamonster

KaramelDiva1978 How did you do that luscious bun?


----------



## LovLeeLaDee

CharnellG ok I can wait I guess

KaramelDiva1978 that bun is nice! Very pretty!


----------



## jprayze

[USER=31551]KaramelDiva1978[/USER] said:
			
		

> Rocked a high bun that I'm proud of at my girl's wedding tonight!!
> 
> Think I'll play with this all week.



That is such a pretty full bun!  How did you do it?


----------



## NikkiQ

KaramelDiva1978 you better get your butt in here when you wake up and tell us how you did that gorgeous bun woman!


----------



## KiWiStyle

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> Rocked a high bun that I'm proud of at my girl's wedding tonight!!
> 
> Think I'll play with this all week.



KaramelDiva1978 that is soo cute!!  What did you use to make it!?


----------



## Curlywurly10

Did a deep condition this morning and then popped to my bss. I could spend hours in that place! Got a new hair accessory and my very first half wig for a winter PS.


----------



## Guinan

Hi beauties!!
I'm sitting here DC while watching real housewives of atlanta. I can't wait for the season premiere 2nite!! I've always luved kenya moore hair so I'm really glad that they added her to the cast. I'm excited 2c her hair styles. "Gone with the wind, fabulous!"

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Should be going to the beach today so I'm gonna attempt to rock some sort of bun. IF it comes out cute, I'll post pics but I highly doubt it


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Good Morning ladies!!!!!!  Thank you for the compliments!!!  

Okay, so I used this Youtube video and INSTEAD of using the kanekalon hair, I used my trusty sock bun!  I always hate the sock bun look on me because it reminded me of being in high school, so I am SO happy to be able to use the same bun for a more adult look.  I got compliments on it at the wedding too.

Here goes!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SHggh7qLAw&feature=g-hist

The "trick" to it is all in the combing it around the bun and pinning it down loosely.  When I rock it today, I will add some hair sticks and see if it comes out nicely.

Have a great Sunday, I am feeding Bay Bay's (mine) kids right now.


----------



## Kerryann

^^^^^^im going to try this thanks


----------



## jprayze

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> Good Morning ladies!!!!!!  Thank you for the compliments!!!
> 
> Okay, so I used this Youtube video and INSTEAD of using the kanekalon hair, I used my trusty sock bun!  I always hate the sock bun look on me because it reminded me of being in high school, so I am SO happy to be able to use the same bun for a more adult look.  I got compliments on it at the wedding too.
> 
> Here goes!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SHggh7qLAw&feature=g-hist
> 
> The "trick" to it is all in the combing it around the bun and pinning it down loosely.  When I rock it today, I will add some hair sticks and see if it comes out nicely.
> 
> Have a great Sunday, I am feeding Bay Bay's (mine) kids right now.



Thanks for the info...it doesn't even look donut-ish


----------



## jprayze

Loving this look today


----------



## RegaLady

I was about an inch from BSL , but due to some trimming, I will probably reach full BSL(which is my limit) spring 2013. I have about 2 inches to go. 

I need to get to stop this heat fix I have been on lately


----------



## beautyintheyes

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Hair is in 4 big braids just chillin in a satin bonnet while I work on a few hair accessories to sell in my Etsy store. Will probably apply my MN mix and moisturize my hair with some random spray that I have around here.



You sell them?!?!? Do you have a link I'm looking for new looks


----------



## Foxglove

~Current hair length
Somewhere between apl and bsl

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural

~BSL goal month
Dec

~Current Reggie and styling choices
Alternate between low manipulation and keeping hair stretched

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
We'll see

~Post a beginning picture
Haven't taken a progress pic in a while and I'm in mini twists right now. I'll take an update pic when I take these out


----------



## RockCreak

I want in!!!  I just recently took out my loc's and is so happy that I retained alot of length... I'm not to far from BSL and this is just the type of motivation that I need to get my hair there.

~Current hair length- below APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd-Natural
~BSL goal month-April 2013
~Current Reggie and styling choices-cowash weekly, poo every other week, moisturize, seal, bun of some sort.  Finger combing and slicking with a silk scarf only... detangle only when poo'ing and dc
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?-nothing at this point
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## growbaby

Just DC for 12 hrs  now I'm going to rinse do a lil protein spritz add more conditioner then air dry in a pony & bun


----------



## Evolving78

^^^i'm doing a oil prepoo treatment right now.  i am going to cowash and use a protein spritz too.  i am going to air dry in a pony and bun later!


----------



## growbaby

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> ^^^i'm doing a oil prepoo treatment right now.  i am going to cowash and use a protein spritz too.  i am going to air dry in a pony and bun later!



If we stay consistent with this we should be BSL in no time!


----------



## ronie

Yesterday:
washed with joico chelating shampoo, 
dc with DRC 28
Black tea rinse
DC with joico moisture recovery balm
applied bee mine bee lovely mixed with wheat germ oil
Airdried in 4 braids

This morning moisturized with Qhemet burdock root moisturizer, then cornrowed in a ponytail. Will wig it tonight for work. I need to find a good sealant. I have tried many oils individually or mixed but they all make my hair hard. Daily moisturizing seem to work fine for now, but i am afraid i might need something for the winter. This is my first winter since i started this journey. Maybe i will look into some butters; my hair loves products with shea.


----------



## NikkiQ

RockCreak and Foxglove!


----------



## NikkiQ

beautyintheyes said:


> You sell them?!?!? Do you have a link I'm looking for new looks


 
beautyintheyes I'm still playing around with the pieces so I haven't put them up in my store yet. Here's what I've done so far


----------



## Firstborn2

RockCreak, where have you been girl, I haven't seen you post in a while. Glad to see you back around these parts. BTW you will be BSL in no time at all.

NikkiQ, when you open your store let me know.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^^Firstborn2 it's already open. It's just all my jewelry in there now. No hair stuff yet. 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/NikkiQCreations


----------



## yaya24

I need to be in a length challenge so that I am serious about growth.
Last year (2011) I ended the year at BSL, but then I had to cut my hair to even things out and get rid of awful ends.

2013 BSL would be divine. 

~Current hair length
*APL*


~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*Natural*

~BSL goal month
*December 2013*


~Current Reggie and styling choices
*buns, wigs, oiling scalp, steaming *

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
*Nothing*

~Post a beginning picture 
*I will post pics before the start of this challenge in December.*


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:
			
		

> Random thought:  When I go on vacay in September 2013, I want to swing my BSL hair!



The destination is Cabo San Lucas!  My friend plans these trips and makes payment plans, so I always know well in advance!  Already thinking I'm going to start with nice straight hair and end with buns after I go swimming


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I went to Cabo on my honeymoon and it was GORGEOUS!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome to the challenge yaya24! Glad that you chose this one as your length challenge to keep you motivated


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> ^^^I went to Cabo on my honeymoon and it was GORGEOUS!!



I can't wait!  Gotta get the coins saved and the hair growing!


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> I can't wait!  Gotta get the coins saved and the hair growing!



I think for my birthday,I wanna go all out. It'll be my 30th so I gotta do it up. Big BSL twist out. Super divafied! 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## CoiledByNature

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> Good Morning ladies!!!!!!  Thank you for the compliments!!!
> 
> Okay, so I used this Youtube video and INSTEAD of using the kanekalon hair, I used my trusty sock bun!  I always hate the sock bun look on me because it reminded me of being in high school, so I am SO happy to be able to use the same bun for a more adult look.  I got compliments on it at the wedding too.
> 
> Here goes!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SHggh7qLAw&feature=g-hist
> 
> The "trick" to it is all in the combing it around the bun and pinning it down loosely.  When I rock it today, I will add some hair sticks and see if it comes out nicely.
> 
> Have a great Sunday, I am feeding Bay Bay's (mine) kids right now.



I will definitely be trying this once my natural hair is long enough to be rapped around such a big bun


----------



## CoiledByNature

Hey ladies sorry about the delay... Here's how my invisible part sew in came out... I'm satisfied with the job but I won't ever get it again... No matter how good or bad of a job you get .. To me it just doesn't look like your hair is naturally parted :/
Ugh this just means I'm going to have to continue to do leave outs. But how the hell am I supposed to blend my kinky un relaxed natural hair without heat!!


----------



## CoiledByNature

Oops forgot to attach pics
Lol


----------



## CoiledByNature

I keep seeing this word stretch.. What exactly does it mean???


----------



## NikkiQ

CharnellG said:


> I keep seeing this word stretch.. What exactly does it mean???



Stretching is when you extend the time between usual hair practices. Like stretching relaxers from 8 weeks to 12 weeks. Stretching wash days from once a week to once every 2 weeks.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## BraunSugar

CharnellG said:


> Oops forgot to attach pics
> Lol



This is pretty! Have you considered more textured hair for your sew-ins or do you just prefer a sleek & straight look?


----------



## BraunSugar

I wash my mini twists today and they still look good! I'm hoping they hold up a few more weeks. When I take these out I'm going to dust my ends and probably put in a set of mini braids. I want them to be very small like my twists, but only if I can figure out a way for the take down not to be hell. I'm consistently taking my vitamins and supplements. 

I would truly love to be at BSL at the end of April. It would be a great Bday gift. If I am not quite there, that's okay too. As long as I have had progress then that is what really matters.

My hair is already the longest its ever been since I have taken care of it myself. My mother had it down my back with water, grease, and cornrows. At least I know protective styling works LOL


----------



## Miss_C

DC'ing overnight, my hair will be so soft in the am.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee

This thread moves fast! 

CurlyWurly what wig did you buy? Any pics?

CharnellG I like it! Is it harder to get to your hair with the invisible part? How long will you keep it in? Rollersets can give you straight, sleek hair, but your skills and technique have to be on point! I haven't perfected it, but lots of ladies insist on rollersets to avoid heat.

NikkiQ Lovin the jewelry and hair accessories! Is shipping crazy from PR? Also, did you hit the beach? Was your bun successful? Where dem pics???


----------



## CoiledByNature

BraunSugar said:
			
		

> This is pretty! Have you considered more textured hair for your sew-ins or do you just prefer a sleek & straight look?



I'd actually prefer it.. However the really cheap curly hair was synthetic and the expensive curl hair was remy... No in between


----------



## CoiledByNature

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> This thread moves fast!
> 
> CurlyWurly what wig did you buy? Any pics?
> 
> CharnellG I like it! Is it harder to get to your hair with the invisible part? How long will you keep it in? Rollersets can give you straight, sleek hair, but your skills and technique have to be on point! I haven't perfected it, but lots of ladies insist on rollersets to avoid heat.
> 
> Uhm yea it's a little crowded making it hard to treat the area with the part but it's very small of a section so I'll just deal. Im going to keep it in hopeful until December maybe til the middle of December.


----------



## Curlywurly10

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> This thread moves fast!
> 
> CurlyWurly what wig did you buy? Any pics?
> 
> CharnellG I like it! Is it harder to get to your hair with the invisible part? How long will you keep it in? Rollersets can give you straight, sleek hair, but your skills and technique have to be on point! I haven't perfected it, but lots of ladies insist on rollersets to avoid heat.
> 
> NikkiQ Lovin the jewelry and hair accessories! Is shipping crazy from PR? Also, did you hit the beach? Was your bun successful? Where dem pics???



It's a wig by Kali, tbh I've never heard of it but it was cheap! Perfect for when I feel like having some hair on my shoulders! Pics below


----------



## jprayze

GrowAHead said:
			
		

> I used Paul Mitchell SSS before my rollerset and I'm not sure if I like how my hair feels....



How did it turn out?


----------



## NikkiQ

LovLeeLaDee said:


> This thread moves fast!
> 
> @CurlyWurly what wig did you buy? Any pics?
> 
> @CharnellG I like it! Is it harder to get to your hair with the invisible part? How long will you keep it in? Rollersets can give you straight, sleek hair, but your skills and technique have to be on point! I haven't perfected it, but lots of ladies insist on rollersets to avoid heat.
> 
> @NikkiQ Lovin the jewelry and hair accessories! Is shipping crazy from PR? Also, did you hit the beach? Was your bun successful? Where dem pics???


 
No shipping isn't bad at all. It's just like shipping from another state and takes between 3-5 days to arrive. Even my mom was surprised that I got their care package on a Tuesday when they mailed it off that Saturday before lol. No beach this weekend. DH decided to do yard work and wash his truck Saturday with no shirt on and ended up sunburnt like a **** (DH is white so he looked like a lobster) so he didn't want to get anymore sun this weekend. Hair stayed in these braids the whole weekend . I did take them down last night, moisturize, applied MN on my scalp, and rebraided them.


----------



## beautyintheyes

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> beautyintheyes I'm still playing around with the pieces so I haven't put them up in my store yet. Here's what I've done so far



I love were your going with them I'm looking for a lot of headbands cause I'm getting bored with my hair so let me know when you put them up I rather buy from you ☺


----------



## mamaline

I think I might cut my hair (or get a really good trim) and make BSL my only goal length for 2013 instead of shooting for MBL.


----------



## CurlsBazillion

I didn't make it in the 2012 bsl challenge, I couldn't make it past APL but I know what I did wrong and this challenge I'm going to be very dedicated and consistent. 
~Current hair length - APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - NATURAL
~BSL goal month - FULL BSL IN DEC 
~Current Reggie and styling choices - shampoo bi weekly w/dr. bronners peppermint castile soap, cowash w/tresseme naturals and DC w/ AOGPB sealed with macadamia oil weekly, braid hair with AOHSR and coconut oil weekly, spray braids with mixture of jane carter revitalizing leave in, kinky curly spiral spritz, and rose water every day.  I use random oils nearly everyday. Styles are going to be mainly cornrows covered by lace wigs.  Buns and WnGs occasionally. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Being super gentle to my hair, not manipulating my hair more than once a week, no heat, trim my ends when needed instead of because its time (lesson learned), keep hair stretched as much as possible, stop scratching my scalp violently for no good reason other than it feels good, and eventually bring back tea rinses and flax seed gel to my regimen. ETA: I also need to start back using emu oil, I had excellent regrowth in my crown and need to make that my go to scalp oil again.  Not sure why I stopped 

ETA:


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome CurlsBazillion! Do you make your own flax seed gel? Never learned how to do that. Is it better than any other gel you've used before?


----------



## CurlsBazillion

NikkiQ said:


> Welcome @CurlsBazillion! Do you make your own flax seed gel? Never learned how to do that. Is it better than any other gel you've used before?


@NikkiQ I do just by boiling the seeds and straining it while hot.  It is waaaay better than any gel that I've used and in my opinion it should be recognized more for its moisturizing ability than defining ability.  I want to start adding this to my hair as I am braiding.  I love the stuff but don't like to reuse it after I make it but I need to learn how to make just enough for my daughter and I so I don't have to worry about its shelf life.


----------



## Evolving78

air dried and in a bun!  finger detangled only too.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

I would like to try to wear more buns, but I am afraid it will make my ends too knotty. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to prevent my ends from knotting. My hair is 4a/b.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ashawn Arraine said:


> I would like to try to wear more buns, but I am afraid it will make my ends too knotty. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to prevent my ends from knotting. My hair is 4a/b.



Do you bun on stretched hair or damn hair Ashawn Arraine?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

NikkiQ said:


> Do you bun on stretched hair or damn hair Ashawn Arraine?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I hope you meant damp... . I bun or damp or wet hair so I can tie down my edges and let them dry smooth.


----------



## tiffjust2002

yay! I am so excited  

*Current hair length: *APL

*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Natural

*~BSL goal month:* March 2013

*~Current Reggie and styling choices:* wash 1x a week, deep condition whenever I feel the need. co-wash 1x a week. I PS 90% of the time in a bun, sometimes I rock the occasional twist out, braid out, updo or wash n go ponytail.

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?* Nothing, I'll just keep doing what I've been doing 

*~Post a beginning picture*


I am about 2 inches away from BSL right now.


----------



## Tonto

*~Current hair length*
Between APL and BSB
*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Natural
*~BSL goal month*
December 
*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
Wash every 2 weeks, deep condition at the same time, moisturizing and heavy sealing (maybe with a silicone based product), bunning, oiling my hair every other day.
*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
I will definitely stay away from any heat tool and thread my hair instead, will keep on with my ceramides, drink loads of water, massage my scalp when possible, hide my ends and protect my hair at night, comb my hair once a month and finger comb the rest of the time. I will also try to eat right and exercise. 
*~Post a beginning picture*
I will post a beginning picture at the end of December so it's accurate


----------



## ChocolatePie777

Ashawn Arraine said:


> I would like to try to wear more buns, but I am afraid it will make my ends too knotty. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to prevent my ends from knotting. My hair is 4a/b.


you can twist just the ends of you hair ....either in one or how many sections you want....then bun


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Saturday I shampooed, did a protein treatment, then DCed. Followed that up with moisturizing and sealing then left them up in Bantu knots till this morning. Will co wash tonite or tomorrow nite.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Hey Ladies!!

I am trying a new PS. I'm still rocking the braid out but I french roll it in the back. I luv it b/c all I have to do is put my bonnet on and then the next day fluff the curls back in the front. I'm still trying to decide if it's better to M&S everyday, which means I will have to take down the french roll and "manipulate" my hair or is it better to DC 2x's a week, while only "manipulating" on wash days? Any thoughts? I have attached sum pics. I will try to post better pics throughout the week.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> I think for my birthday,I wanna go all out. It'll be my 30th so I gotta do it up. Big BSL twist out. Super divafied!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 
I will be turning 30 next yr too!! I want to go to Canada or maybe South Africa but everything is sooo expensive. I'm thinking about making payments to a travel agent or something but I don't know if my friends can afford it I would LOVE to have a huge braid-out fro while walking in the motherland


----------



## NikkiQ

Ashawn Arraine said:


> I hope you meant damp... . I bun or damp or wet hair so I can tie down my edges and let them dry smooth.


 
 My bad. I meant damp. Stupid phone. Anyway when you tie your edges down put your hair in 2 twists or braids. And then when you're ready to bun, you can just twist them into a bun and pin down. Should be able to keep your ends from getting knotted up.


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> The destination is Cabo San Lucas! My friend plans these trips and makes payment plans, so I always know well in advance! Already thinking I'm going to start with nice straight hair and end with buns after I go swimming


 


NikkiQ said:


> I think for my birthday,I wanna go all out. It'll be my 30th so I gotta do it up. Big BSL twist out. Super divafied!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 
*So what will YOU do when you hit BSL in 2013???*


----------



## lamaria211

Good afternoon ladies hope everyone is having a good day.
Today was a co wash day for me and I'm just air drying in a bun now.


----------



## itsjusthair88

So after a week of fighting to wear my hear straight, I finally decided yesterday to do a bantu-knot out (got the idea from Elle on YT, she used to be on here, but I haven't seen her in a while) and I used the coconut and hibiscus milk from Shea Moisture and my hair feels so moisturized and smooth.

I'm about 79% sure I will have some heat damage after this week, which pisses me off. I spend TWO years babying my hair and I throw it out the window in one week because I became OBSESSED with the straight look. Something that baffled me was the fact that the left side of my hair seemed damaged, like the ends were very rough and frizzed up within minutes of my going outside and I can't imagine why 

Anyways, if it is heat damage, I'll just baby it and trim slowly but surely over the next 6-9 months. I WILL make BSL in 2013, I want to make it for my June graduation, so I might revisit MN or sulphur, we'll see...


----------



## NikkiQ

Hey ladies!!

Question time (thanks to jprayze)

When we hit our goal of BSL in 2013, how will you celebrate?? Blow out? Bad a$$ twist/braid out? Dye job? Swing it til you hit someone in the face??

jprayze is going to look like a sexy mermaid with BSL hair in Cabo. pelohello and myself will be ringing in our 30th birthdays with big BSL diva hair. I'll have a fresh dye job as well (my treat for reaching another milestone). What say you ladies??


----------



## baddison

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Question time (thanks to @jprayze)
> 
> When we hit our goal of BSL in 2013, how will you celebrate?? Blow out? Bad a$$ twist/braid out? Dye job? Swing it til you hit someone in the face??
> 
> @jprayze is going to look like a sexy mermaid with BSL hair in Cabo. @pelohello and myself will be ringing in our 30th birthdays with big BSL diva hair. I'll have a fresh dye job as well (my treat for reaching another milestone). What say you ladies??


 
Hmmm...good question.  Been thinking about that one for a while now. I think when I hit BSL, I'm gonna wear my hair straight for a whole week!!  Thats big business for me - 'cause I haven't seen my hair in *YEARS*.


----------



## mamaline

Oohh I don't even know what I'm going to do with my BSL hair. I might get layers cut. I'll have to make sure I walk around the house swanging it so my SO can see.  He'll probably love it. Then of course it'll be back up in a bun lol.


----------



## mamaline

baddison said:


> Hmmm...good question. Been thinking about that one for a while now. I think when I hit BSL, I'm gonna wear my hair straight for a whole week!! Thats big business for me - 'cause I haven't seen my hair in *YEARS*.


 
Ooh that's a good idea. I might wear mine down for like a whole weekend since I have to bun for work.


----------



## RockCreak

Firstborn2 said:


> RockCreak, where have you been girl, I haven't seen you post in a while. Glad to see you back around these parts. BTW you will be BSL in no time at all.
> 
> NikkiQ, when you open your store let me know.




I've been around here and there!  It's good to be back.. I missed the encourage, advice and suggestions...been busy with life!


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Question time (thanks to jprayze)
> 
> When we hit our goal of BSL in 2013, how will you celebrate?? Blow out? Bad a$$ twist/braid out? Dye job? Swing it til you hit someone in the face??
> 
> jprayze is going to look like a sexy mermaid with BSL hair in Cabo. pelohello and myself will be ringing in our 30th birthdays with big BSL diva hair. I'll have a fresh dye job as well (my treat for reaching another milestone). What say you ladies??



Hmmm, if I reach BSL or BSB by my birthday day nxt June, I definitely plan to treat myself to a light trim and a flat iron. Wear it out for a week and back to grinding


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'll host the family Christmas Party and swang my BSL hair all in the faces of the haters that laughed and said I'll be bald for doing all these things to my hair, the naysayers that said it'll never happen and the ignorant ones that talked about my thick NG because I was stretching. I LOVE MY FAMILY...I REALLY DO! 

Then I'll put it back up in my protective style and strategize MBL.  This is when I am going to really clown and show my a$$.  Somebody get me a neck brace cuz I'm gone need one, LOL!


----------



## Firstborn2

KiWiStyle said:


> I'll host the family Christmas Party and swang my BSL hair all in the faces of the haters that laughed and said I'll be bald for doing all these things to my hair, the naysayers that said it'll never happen and the ignorant ones that talked about my thick NG because I was stretching. I LOVE MY FAMILY...I REALLY DO!
> 
> *Then I'll put it back up in my protective style and strategize MBL.  This is when I am going to really clown and show my a$$.*  Somebody get me a neck brace cuz I'm gone need one, LOL!



This made me laugh, bcuz these are my intentions as well, but that's another story


----------



## KiWiStyle

Firstborn2 said:
			
		

> This made me laugh, bcuz these are my intentions as well, but that's another story



Girl it's the truth, LOL.  No malice at all, just a quick, How ya like me now!


----------



## mamaline

KiWiStyle said:


> I'll host the family Christmas Party and swang my BSL hair all in the faces of the haters that laughed and said I'll be bald for doing all these things to my hair, the naysayers that said it'll never happen and the ignorant ones that talked about my thick NG because I was stretching. I LOVE MY FAMILY...I REALLY DO!
> 
> Then I'll put it back up in my protective style and strategize MBL.  This is when I am going to really clown and show my a$$.  Somebody get me a neck brace cuz I'm gone need one, LOL!



Girl I feel the same way with some of my friends. I can't wait for them to ask me what I did to grow my hair so I can tell them they same things they laughed at me for doing.


----------



## NikkiQ

Hair is feeling good right now. Cowashed and bunned with a headband to keep the hair down a bit.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Hey ladies! Its finally getting cool here.  I shampooed and deep conditioned and thought my hair would airdry overnight. Didn't happen so I French braided this morning and rolled out. 

So y'all talking about a BSL celebration what about an end of summer BSL meetup? Maybe Texas or Florida? That would be fun. We could all party together!

Anywho, I did weights tonight and now caught up on the Saints game supposed to be doing my hair and eyes closed! Let me know what you think about a meetup.


----------



## NikkiQ

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Hey ladies! Its finally getting cool here.  I shampooed and deep conditioned and thought my hair would airdry overnight. Didn't happen so I French braided this morning and rolled out.
> 
> So y'all talking about a BSL celebration what about an end of summer BSL meetup? Maybe Texas or Florida? That would be fun. We could all party together!
> 
> Anywho, I did weights tonight and now caught up on the Saints game supposed to be doing my hair and eyes closed! Let me know what you think about a meetup.



I'm down for a Florida meetup! Miami is only 2hrs from me.

KaramelDiva1978 WHO DAT!!!!! Lol

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I'm down for a Florida meetup! Miami is only 2hrs from me.
> 
> KaramelDiva1978 WHO DAT!!!!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Yay!  I'm in Miami!  I'm down


----------



## CoiledByNature

mamaline said:
			
		

> Girl I feel the same way with some of my friends. I can't wait for them to ask me what I did to grow my hair so I can tell them they same things they laughed at me for doing.



Lmao @ neck brace !!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

I'm in Florida. I'm down.

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## LovLeeLaDee

Curlywurly10 Oooh I like it! It looks so natural! Is it bad I only buy cheap ones?  lol my fave brand is Outre but I'll wear any I like, under $30. lol

NikkiQ thats good! I hope it's not much more expensive bc I'm going to need somethings from you. How soon will your hair accessories be ready? Lol your poor hubby! He's too sexy for his shirt and sunscreen huh? Is PR much different than the states? Not culture, but things to do. I sound like some caged-in, sheltered person, but I've never been and am curious what it's like out there.

CharnellG Is this your PS of choice? Or will you take a break and use another PS before getting another weave? I can't deal with braids for long bc I always end up with build-up and gunk in my hair.


----------



## Carmelella

When I reach BSL I'm finally gonna dye my hair or just a shock of color in the front.  I wanna wear it out in a bomb *** twist out or spiral set, then get a really good blow out by the Dominicans to have some swing !!  Then it's back to bunning till MBL. : look: after MBL I'll just be maintaining that length,.. Not going for any longer.


----------



## mamaline

I live in Florida too. Kind of far from Miami but a meet up would be cool.


----------



## lamaria211

I'm down for. Fl meet up let's do it!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

i really wanted to swing my hair this Christmas season,  but i know yet!  maybe when i have my Baby Sprinkle (instead of a shower) i will show it off then.  that will be in Late Feb, early March.


----------



## bajandoc86

Wait what?! What y'all saying bout a Fl meetup? End of summer next yr?! 

*I'm IN*! 

I'll plan some shopping for that time as well.


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 I HAVE to take a ride to the nearest H&M during our meetup. You better put that in your shopping plans 

LovLeeLaDee PR is in a world of it's own. San Juan is so Americanized that it feels like you're in Florida somewhere. All the usual restaurants, touristy, and big a$$ malls. My side of the island though...is not. Very quiet and laid back. Beach bum town. People ride horses down the street like it's nothing.


----------



## jprayze

[USER=2496 said:
			
		

> shortdub78[/USER];17207829]i really wanted to swing my hair this Christmas season, but i know yet! maybe when i have my Baby Sprinkle (instead of a shower) i will show it off then. that will be in Late Feb, early March.


 
What's a sprinkle?  A smaller gathering?


----------



## NikkiQ

My bun for the day. Took down this morning to remoisturize and put it right back up. Its so little! Lol



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ I think the only H&M close to Miami is in orlando ..... Aventura Mall needs on meng !!!!

Im down for a Florida meetup too. My sis is abt 1.5 hours North from Miami. I could take the Tri-Rail down there


----------



## NikkiQ

SimJam there's one in West Palm Beach


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze said:


> What's a sprinkle?  A smaller gathering?



jprayze

you just don't go all out with the gift giving.  some folks have a problem with giving gifts to a mother of multiple children.  it's more of just a celebration.  i will be asking for diapers though!


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

pelohello said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> I am trying a new PS. I'm still rocking the braid out but I french roll it in the back. I luv it b/c all I have to do is put my bonnet on and then the next day fluff the curls back in the front. I'm still trying to decide if it's better to M&S everyday, which means I will have to take down the french roll and "manipulate" my hair or is it better to DC 2x's a week, while only "manipulating" on wash days? Any thoughts? I have attached sum pics. I will try to post better pics throughout the week.




What tool are you using to hold your french roll? It's simple yet very cute!


----------



## BGT

Still co-washing, bunning and taking my vitamins. Hair is feeling healthy and full.


----------



## deedoswell

shortdub78 - Congrats!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

deedoswell said:


> shortdub78 - Congrats!!!!



deedoswell
thank you hunny bunny!
i am so big and i'm only on month 5!  this baby isn't giving me anything concerning my hair!  it still sheds, i don't have this so called thickness everyone talks about or length!


----------



## deedoswell

shortdub78 said:


> deedoswell
> thank you hunny bunny!
> i am so big and i'm only on month 5!  this baby isn't giving me anything concerning my hair!  it still sheds, i don't have this so called thickness everyone talks about or length!



It will come!!!  Probably right when you are getting ready to deliver you will notice it.  I haven't had a baby in a long while but I remember my thickness and length coming around my last two months!!


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> @SimJam there's one in West Palm Beach



WHAT !!!! that's close enough to my sister ... how did I not know this!!!!! 
hmm just checked google maps .... only an hour away


----------



## mamaline

shortdub78 said:


> @deedoswell
> thank you hunny bunny!
> i am so big and i'm only on month 5! this baby isn't giving me anything concerning my hair! it still sheds, i don't have this so called thickness everyone talks about or length!


 
My daughter didn't do anything for my hair until after she was born. I had like a crazy growth spurt the two months after she was born.


----------



## Evolving78

^^^ now i have something more to look forward too!  thanks for giving me hope ladies!


----------



## ronie

shortdub78 said:


> deedoswell
> thank you hunny bunny!
> i am so big and i'm only on month 5!  this baby isn't giving me anything concerning my hair!  it still sheds, i don't have this so called thickness everyone talks about or length!



shortdub78, i felt the same when i was pregnant until i gave birth. The 6 months after birth, my hair was just the thickest, and longest i have ever had it. And that was pre HHJ when  i was still relaxed and blow drying every week with no DC, or heat protectant. Didn't even know what a heat protectant waserplexed Then it was downhill after that, slowly but truly. Tangles, tangles, tangles each wash day, and shedding shedding shedding in between. That's when i started looking for help, and i found LHCF.
So give the hormones some time to work their magic, keep taking your vitamins, and watch out for that nasty post partum mess.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I was going to wait til next month to post my info but I changed my mind and decided to post my info now.

Current hair length: apl
Relaxed
Bsl goal month: may 2013 but may take longer
Current Reggie and styling choices: 12 weeks post and planning to relax on Thursday so been wearing my hair in ponytails or buns. I wash my hair every 2 weeks. Oil my scalp and moisturize daily. Scalp massages.
What do you plan on changing: more cowashing, wrapping my hair every night no exceptions, way more bunning.
Post a beginning picture
I have decided to use my pic from the last apl length challenge. Bsl for me would be line 6.


----------



## Curlywurly10

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> Curlywurly10 Oooh I like it! It looks so natural! Is it bad I only buy cheap ones?  lol my fave brand is Outre but I'll wear any I like, under $30. lol.



Lol no definitely not bad! Thank you!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Question time (thanks to jprayze)
> 
> When we hit our goal of BSL in 2013, how will you celebrate?? Blow out? Bad a$$ twist/braid out? Dye job? Swing it til you hit someone in the face??
> 
> jprayze is going to look like a sexy mermaid with BSL hair in Cabo. pelohello and myself will be ringing in our 30th birthdays with big BSL diva hair. I'll have a fresh dye job as well (my treat for reaching another milestone). What say you ladies??



I will be wearing my hair out and hope that it's full and bouncy so that when I walk my hair will blow in the wind lol 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

OT: Finally finished posting the new stuff in my store. Such a pain in the BUTT!!!

http://www.etsy.com/shop/NikkiQCreations


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

NikkiQ said:


> OT: Finally finished posting the new stuff in my store. Such a pain in the BUTT!!!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/NikkiQCreations




Those are BEE-YUU-TI-FUL! I noticed a gold, silver,teal, purple, and black theme going on there.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ashawn Arraine said:


> Those are BEE-YUU-TI-FUL! I noticed a gold, silver,teal, purple, and black theme going on there.


 
 Thanks! I need to get more colors in there, but I'm always drawn to those colors for some reason lol


----------



## BGT

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks! I need to get more colors in there, but I'm always drawn to those colors for some reason lol



Are you in LA? I love the Saints and LSU stuff. Who Dat and Geaux Tigers 

Do you take any custom orders?


----------



## NikkiQ

BGT said:


> Are you in LA? I love the Saints and LSU stuff. Who Dat and Geaux Tigers
> 
> Do you take any custom orders?


 
From New Orleans (WHO DAT!) 

Yeah I do take custom orders. Especially with Christmas around the corner.


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 said:


> @jprayze
> 
> you just don't go all out with the gift giving. some folks have a problem with giving gifts to a mother of multiple children. it's more of just a celebration. i will be asking for diapers though!


 
Awww that's a cute idea!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

SimJam said:
			
		

> NikkiQ I think the only H&M close to Miami is in orlando ..... Aventura Mall needs on meng !!!!
> 
> Im down for a Florida meetup too. My sis is abt 1.5 hours North from Miami. I could take the Tri-Rail down there



They have an H&M in Gardens Mall (Palm Beach)... Sorry saw that someone already posted.


----------



## NikkiQ

Time to get back on my vitamin kick again. Biotin and maybe GNC's hair,skin and nail vits. I don't wanna fool with the new Nioxin pills that are supposed to be coming out (and I sure as HELL ain't payin a lot of $$ for the old formula on Amazon). Not too sure about all the other vits everyone is taking.

*Question time ladies!!!

Are any of you ladies taking any vits to help with your HHJ? If so, which one(s)?*


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Time to get back on my vitamin kick again. Biotin and maybe GNC's hair,skin and nail vits. I don't wanna fool with the new Nioxin pills that are supposed to be coming out (and I sure as HELL ain't payin a lot of $$ for the old formula on Amazon). Not too sure about all the other vits everyone is taking.
> 
> Question time ladies!!!
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking any vits to help with your HHJ? If so, which one(s)?



I take a whole slew of things.

GNC Woman's Ultra-Hair
Biotin
MSM
IRON
RAW Code Multi-Vitamin

I have been taking these since the beginning of my HHJ but only recently started the GNC.  I was previously taking Nioxin which gave me awesome growth.  They are playing games over at Nioxin so I'm not sure if I'll go back once they get it together.  I've recently realized why the GNC vitamins were ok, it's because I've only been taking a half dose for the most part.


----------



## Miss_C

When we hit our goal of BSL in 2013, how will you celebrate?? Blow out? Bad a$$ twist/braid out? Dye job? Swing it til you hit someone in the face?

I am going to wear it down and swing it in anyone's face who gets close to me. Like *swing hair* oops! *swing hair* sorry! *swing hair* let me get out of your way! *swing* 
Then I will wear it out until I get tired of it and put it away.


----------



## lamaria211

DCing overnight on dry hair with Nubian Heritage masque + oils will CW in the morning!


----------



## Miss_C

NikkiQ said:


> Are any of you ladies taking any vits to help with your HHJ? If so, which one(s)?



I'm currently taking 
B-complex
Iron
Omega 3-6-9 Total EFA
Whole Foods Hair Skin and Nails


----------



## lamaria211

Im taking garlic and Flax seed oil. Will start a hair skin and nail vitamin when I stop nursing


----------



## polished07

Miss_C said:
			
		

> When we hit our goal of BSL in 2013, how will you celebrate?? Blow out? Bad a$$ twist/braid out? Dye job? Swing it til you hit someone in the face?
> 
> I am going to wear it down and swing it in anyone's face who gets close to me. Like *swing hair* oops! *swing hair* sorry! *swing hair* let me get out of your way! *swing*
> Then I will wear it out until I get tired of it and put it away.



I just got so weak! I hope I'm out and they playing Beyonce get me bodied so I can pat my real hair hahaha!!!! I'm getting a fresh blow out and swanging it like mug!


----------



## Evolving78

i moisturized and used some shea butter to seal with!  my hair is not dry!  but i won't go overboard with the shea.  it used to be the devil for me. it helped to soften my new growth.


----------



## polished07

KiWiStyle I have a whole bottle of GNC I need to take! Ugh I always forget bc my schedule is so crazy! I'm going to start packing them with my lunch since I'm back on my weightloss/health journey I gained 6 lbs this quarter I'm trying to lose that plus another 15-20 by graduation in May, I have a GNC multi, garlic, bcomplex, msm and chlorella


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

NikkiQ said:


> *Question time ladies!!!
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking any vits to help with your HHJ? If so, which one(s)?*



I am currently taking:

MSM
Silica
Garlic
HNS
Aloe Vera
Mineral Rich
Biotin

Quite a few... but I have been taking all except Silica since 6/1 religiously and I have seen some real results.


----------



## jprayze

I'm taking viviscal, 1000 mcg biotin, vitamin D/calcium, and a multi.  Started this combo for my end of the year boost!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> Time to get back on my vitamin kick again. Biotin and maybe GNC's hair,skin and nail vits. I don't wanna fool with the new Nioxin pills that are supposed to be coming out (and I sure as HELL ain't payin a lot of $$ for the old formula on Amazon). Not too sure about all the other vits everyone is taking.
> 
> Question time ladies!!!
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking any vits to help with your HHJ? If so, which one(s)?



I take:
Nzuri Liquid Hair Elixir
Hair Finity (just started)
fish oil
ALIVE Energy (not since I started Hair Finity)

Eat clean and workout like a beast! I need 2 inches by 12/31/12! Gimme dat LOL!!!


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> *Question time ladies!!!
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking any vits to help with your HHJ? If so, which one(s)?*



My vits regimen (when I remember to take them)

Country Life Maxihair, Omega 3, evening primrose
or
MSM, biotin, Omega 3, evening primrose

I order from vitacost

for now Im eating the equivalent of my weight in grams of protein (120 - 130g/day) doing a 12 week weight training programme ---- hoping this will also give me a hair growth boost .... along with the muskles Im building


----------



## SimJam

Miss_C said:


> When we hit our goal of BSL in 2013, how will you celebrate?? Blow out? Bad a$$ twist/braid out? Dye job? Swing it til you hit someone in the face?
> 
> I am going to wear it down and swing it in anyone's face who gets close to me. Like *swing hair* oops! *swing hair* sorry! *swing hair* let me get out of your way! *swing*
> Then I will wear it out until I get tired of it and put it away.



I want to flat iron  I dont get heat damage 
I think I will wear more stretched styles and hopefully I will have learned to at least flat twist my hair by then 

however knowing me .... I'll be bunning it like a mug


----------



## NikkiQ

SimJam said:


> I want to flat iron  I dont get heat damage
> I think I will wear more stretched styles and hopefully I will have learned to at least flat twist my hair by then
> 
> however knowing me .... I'll be bunning it like a mug



I know I'll be bunning like it's going out of style after I do my yearly flat iron  out here in PR,ain't no flat ironing with all the heat,humidity and no cold weather.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## CoiledByNature

What does everyone think of my invisible part braid out?


----------



## jprayze

For anyone who has trouble remembering to take their vits, take on a regular schedule (I take at least 1 vit each meal-- this also ensures that I'm eating at least 3 meals a day) and you can download a med app to remind you (I have Walgreens). It had helped a lot!  I still miss occasionally (when I get travel and my schedule gets thrown off, but it is much better!


----------



## Mjon912

Started a prepoo with oils and honey at about 4pm this afternoon, washed it out around 12am now I'm deep conditioning overnight and then roller setting in the am...12 weeks post 2 more to go!!!!!


----------



## Curlywurly10

Vitamins:

Multivitamin with iron
Cod liver oil
Hair skin & nails (containing biotin)
Hair skin and nails (containing horsetail)

I had been really good at remembering to take them but recently I've been slacking!! Got to get my act together!


----------



## JJamiah

I bought a beautiful hat from Etsy.com. Will post pics later.....wiggling and half wiggling until the spring kicks in. The hats add some pizazz along with the headbands.


----------



## lamaria211

I did an ACV rinse today for the first time in a long time and I loved it I'm going to start back doing these at least biweekly


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!

I have started to baggy my ends more since it's been soooo cold here in Philly. By the time I get home my hair is just so dry I decided to continue w/ M&S every day and applying my MN mix everyday too. I recently started back running and so far it been great. Im doing the couch to 5k program. I hoping to do the Broad Street Run next yr here in Philly. FYI: The Broad Street Run is similar to the NYC marathon. I think with me running it will help with the blood circulation in my scalp & to lose weight of course

For my vitamins I take: 1000mcg of Biotin and 10mg of Silica 3x a day. However, I think I am going to stop with the vitamins at the end of this month b/c the hair grows not just on your head but everywhere else at least for me.

@CharnellG, your hair looks good. I actually thought it was your real hair.

@Ashawn Arraine, I attached the hair clip I used for the french roll. I dont remember the name of it but I know I bought it at Sally's for less than 4 bucks. 

Oh, I'm def down for a Miami meet-up. Just let me know when and I'm there

Happy Growing Ladies!!


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:


> *Question time ladies!!!
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking any vits to help with your HHJ? If so, which one(s)?*


I take these but lately I have not been consistant.
GNC ultra mega women's multi
Biotin
MSM
Fish oil


----------



## NikkiQ

I wonder if Vitacost will ship here. Off to do my research!


----------



## jprayze

pelohello I always love your Protective Styles


----------



## Miss_C

Um...so I realized my hair isn't ready to play with the big boys, after wearing it out for like a day it got all frizzy and crazy. It looked great all day but as soon as that 2nd term for Pres. Obama was announced, I got a,little carried away. Sigh...so it's back to buns for the forseeable future till bsl!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^You got that Obama hair girl???


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

pelohello said:
			
		

> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> Oh, I'm def down for a Miami meet-up. Just let me know when and I'm there
> 
> Happy Growing Ladies!!



Who's gonna orchestrate?


----------



## baddison

NikkiQ said:


> Time to get back on my vitamin kick again. Biotin and maybe GNC's hair,skin and nail vits. I don't wanna fool with the new Nioxin pills that are supposed to be coming out (and I sure as HELL ain't payin a lot of $$ for the old formula on Amazon). Not too sure about all the other vits everyone is taking.
> 
> *Question time ladies!!!*
> 
> *Are any of you ladies taking any vits to help with your HHJ? If so, which one(s)?*


 
I take Hairfinity regularly.  Been on it since January 2012.  Seeing good results.


----------



## mamaline

I've just been moisturizing, sealing and bunning. Same 'ol, same 'ol. 

I do think I have breakage from bunning. I don't really know what to do about it. I don't bun very tight and I try to use different things to bun besides elastics. I have to bun 5 days a week, and there is only so much moving the bun around I can do because I have to be able to wear my patrol cap (I'm in the Air Force).


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to clarify my hair today instead of waiting until tomorrow.  it needs it.


----------



## SimJam

lamaria211 said:


> I did an ACV rinse today for the first time in a long time and I loved it I'm going to start back doing these at least biweekly



I dont do an ACV rinse but since I dont use sulphate poo I always "wash" with ACV before I use my cleansing products. Similar to what Naptural87 does before the terressentials wash. I concentrate on  my scalp. LOVE IT!!!



jprayze said:


> For anyone who has trouble remembering to take their vits, take on a regular schedule (I take at least 1 vit each meal-- this also ensures that I'm eating at least 3 meals a day) and you can download a med app to remind you (I have Walgreens). It had helped a lot!  I still miss occasionally (when I get travel and my schedule gets thrown off, but it is much better!



I have a pill organizer that I keep in my lunch bag ... so I normally remember to take during the week at breakfast or lunch ... on the weekend I usually dont remember


----------



## mami2010

I want to learn how to do a sew in.  Any suggestions any body?


----------



## SimJam

Ladies I just completed my BSL 2013 strategy !!!!
I actually did a hair SWOT was very informative (yes Im idle lol)

I got the idea to do this from NaturalJael blog http://www.naturalhaircommunity.com/natural-hair-challenge

here is my SWOT I've used this to develop my roadmap to BSL .... and beeeeyond :superman:

My SWOT

you all should try it ... its quite informative


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow! Great job SimJam. Very thorough and informative. Never heard of SWOT before, but it does seem like a great way to plan and focus on achieving your goal. Might have to look into doing my own SWOT one of these days  Very motivating. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KiWiStyle

SimJam said:
			
		

> Ladies I just completed my BSL 2013 strategy !!!!
> I actually did a hair SWOT was very informative (yes Im idle lol)
> 
> I got the idea to do this from NaturalJael blog http://www.naturalhaircommunity.com/natural-hair-challenge
> 
> here is my SWOT I've used this to develop my roadmap to BSL .... and beeeeyond :superman:
> 
> My SWOT
> 
> you all should try it ... its quite informative



This is awesome!!! You were very detailed and specific, I think you'll meet your goal next year because if you can dedicate the time to do this, you must mean business.  I might consider creating a SWOT myself


----------



## SimJam

Chile Im here at work and needed a break NikkiQ 

we use SWOTs as part of our planning strategy at work all the time ... its old school but effective.

you can apply it to anything ... saving towards something, personal improvement ... dont know why it took so long for me to apply to hair lol


----------



## growbaby

Day 5 of my bunning and sulphur end of yr challenge.. It's going well


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Time to get back on my vitamin kick again. Biotin and maybe GNC's hair,skin and nail vits. I don't wanna fool with the new Nioxin pills that are supposed to be coming out (and I sure as HELL ain't payin a lot of $$ for the old formula on Amazon). Not too sure about all the other vits everyone is taking.
> 
> Question time ladies!!!
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking any vits to help with your HHJ? If so, which one(s)?



Hairfinity  and I love them!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

So I'm seeing Hairfinity and Viviscal names popping up a lot. Have you ladies been seeing any results so far?


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> So I'm seeing Hairfinity and Viviscal names popping up a lot. Have you ladies been seeing any results so far?



I just started viviscal Oct. 19 so it's really too soon to tell anything yet.


----------



## jprayze

mami2010 said:
			
		

> I want to learn how to do a sew in.  Any suggestions any body?



YouTube! Plus there are a lot of weave threads.


----------



## pookaloo83

Deep conditioning. Blew the dust off my dryer.  haven't used it in a while. Wow! I had twists in my hair for a MONTH STRAIGHT. No twistouts or anything. (Until yesterday and half of today) I felt that my hair felt longer and bigger. Could be because I haven't seen her out in a while. Now I'm going to bun for a month. Starting tomorrow. Here's my hair from today. Excuse my ashy face. I had just washed it and my skin gets tight and dry after! :/

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## CoiledByNature

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I did an ACV rinse today for the first time in a long time and I loved it I'm going to start back doing these at least biweekly



I had no success when attempting this, I found myself just pouring acv in my hair and it would just fall right out, please share your 
Method


----------



## CoiledByNature

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> So I'm seeing Hairfinity and Viviscal names popping up a lot. Have you ladies been seeing any results so far?



I would also like to know because I've been using hairfinity since oct 15th but to soon to see any growth I guess


----------



## ronie

Used hairfinity for 7 months religiously, never missed a dose until I started slacking recently. It did nothing but give me mad acne. My last relaxer was in February, and my new growth stretched is about 4 inches. So I'm just slowly weaning off with this last bottle and will not be repurchasing. Will be experimenting with drinking tea ( bamboo, nettle, black) for the next 3 months. Hope it works better for you NikkiQ if you decide to go with that.


----------



## Carmelella

CharnellG said:
			
		

> I had no success when attempting this, I found myself just pouring acv in my hair and it would just fall right out, please share your
> Method



U can use a spray bottle , 99cent at Walgreens.


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:
			
		

> I just started viviscal Oct. 19 so it's really too soon to tell anything yet.



I only bought a 2 months supply, but 'they' say you should see results after 4 months.  

From the website:

Viviscal works in 4 stages over a 6 month period. Most users notice a difference after just 3 to 4 months.
Stage 1- Hair follicles are nourished through consistent intake of nutrients and marine complex in each tablet
Stage 2- Thin and whispy hair is strengthened through continued nourishment
Stage 3- Breakage and thinning continue to decline, encourage existing hair growth.
Stage 4- These hairs become stronger, healthier, and more vibrant.

They also have a 90 day guarantee...so I will give it 3 months and if its not working...I'm going to be requesting a refund!  If anything I purchase doesn't work, it's going back.  OT: just tried the Sally Hansen complete salon manicure and it chipped the next day. I sent them an email and they will be sending me a coupon for $11 worth of SH products.


----------



## jprayze

Carmelella said:
			
		

> U can use a spray bottle , 99cent at Walgreens.



Yes stock up on spray bottles!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Hairfinity was a waste of money for me. I used it without missing a day for three months and no change. I think the only growth aid I used that worked when I was natural three years ago was MegaTek. That stuff is no joke.


----------



## lamaria211

CharnellG said:


> I had no success when attempting this, I found myself just pouring acv in my hair and it would just fall right out, please share your
> Method



I mixed 2tbls acv with 10oz water. After I rinsed out my DC I blotted my hair with a towel for 1 min then poured the acv over my hair and didn't rinse it out


----------



## NaturalJael

SimJam said:


> Ladies I just completed my BSL 2013 strategy !!!!
> I actually did a hair SWOT was very informative (yes Im idle lol)
> 
> I got the idea to do this from NaturalJael blog http://www.naturalhaircommunity.com/natural-hair-challenge
> 
> here is my SWOT I've used this to develop my roadmap to BSL .... and beeeeyond :superman:
> 
> My SWOT
> 
> you all should try it ... its quite informative



SimJam - A hair SWOT- I love it! I am happy that you found the information helpful. It has definitely help me think through and better understand what are benefits and what are detriments to my hair. I love how you laid yours out as well. The good thing is that even if you don't meet your goal, you will be well on your way with healthier strands of hair. Here's to Hair SWOT!


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!!

pookaloo83, your hair looks so healthy and I'm loving the defintion of your hair

DominicanBrazilian82, I nominate anyone that's familiar with Miami.  I've been to Miami a couple of times. Surprisingly, I actually know where the Adventura Mall is, well I think. Is it near the Newport Beach Resort?

growbaby, that bun is BOSS!

SimJam, I am definitely gonna check out your hair swot and possibly do one of my own. Sometimes, I feel like I'm all over the place with this hair journey and I am easily influenced to jump on any bandwagon.

I didn't do much with my hair last night. I just M&S, rebraided the front of my hair only and left the french roll in the back of my hair. Because of that it was a very easy morning, cause the only thing I had to do was take out the braids in the front of my hair. 

Happy Growing Ladies!


----------



## Miss AJ

It's been a week and a couple days and so far im having no trouble staying consistent with my sulfur oil and sealing my ends. I actually look forward to it lol.


----------



## JJamiah

I bought this hat off etsy.com. I am digging it, plus it goes with my boots.


----------



## baddison

Still on track for a 2013 BSL reveal!!! Yeah. Proud of myself on how cosisntent I have been with my regimen and my ps'ing. Still applying NJOY's hair concontion 4x's per week, and daily taking my Hairfinity and Mineral Rich. Can't wait for my December relaxer!!


----------



## Guyaneek

I've been waiting for this!!!  

My current length is about an inch away from apl. I had reached that milestone and a much needed trim took me back a bit. It's all good, I plan to get there by year end!
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - I'm completely natural!  Yay!!
~BSL goal month - I plan to be bsl by June 2013
~Current Reggie and styling choices - I'm going to do some braids but mainly buns as my protective style. Daily vitamin routine with cowashing 2-3xs per week. Henna monthly. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? - I plan to incorporate bunning for the majority of the time and more consistency.


----------



## pookaloo83

The weather turned cool! It's so cold out. So I think I'm going to flat iron today and do a trim.  I will still be bunning though afterwards.


----------



## mamaline

I'm loving my hair today right now. Even though it's just in a messy bun. I'm still planning to trim about an inch off next week though.


----------



## NikkiQ

Woo! Power is finally back on after 14hrs. Random Puerto Rican power outages. Happens all the time. Hair stayed in a bun the entire time  About to take it down,moisturize and put it back up


----------



## pookaloo83

Ok. Straightened it. Well lightly straightened. If you see white specks in my hair it's Shea butter. I did some pull shots cause my hair wasn't really straight. I also did a dusting after these pics. I plaited each section afterwards and will be wearing a bun for a week or two. 

DD took them again for me since DH is at the gym. That's her finger in one of the shots lol.

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## growbaby

Miss AJ said:
			
		

> It's been a week and a couple days and so far im having no trouble staying consistent with my sulfur oil and sealing my ends. I actually look forward to it lol.



^^^ this is me! 

Bun is in full action today.. (I would post a pic but I will contain myself --pic posting-aholic-- ) today is the 1st day, many more to come, of rain in Cali for me. even more motivation to continuously bun and protect.


----------



## NikkiQ

That's a lot of hair pookaloo83. Looks good! You claiming APL yet woman?


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> That's a lot of hair pookaloo83. Looks good! You claiming APL yet woman?



I think I'll claim it. Even though it seems as if the front hasn't really reached it. But from the back it does a little. 

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## pookaloo83

Comparison from last year. ( I straightened in December last year) 
Not a fair comparison since last time I used crisco and it was bone straight. This time i didn't. 
But you get the idea. 

I notice my hair is thicker this time around than last time.

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Comparison from last year. ( I straightened in December last year)
> Not a fair comparison since last time I used crisco and it was bone straight. This time i didn't.
> But you get the idea.
> 
> I notice my hair is thicker this time around than last time.
> 
> Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese



Great progress!!! Keep it up!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Pook I can't wait to see your pic the next time you do a flat iron/blow out. Your hair seems to grow more and get thicker every time you do it!


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I was supposed to relax today and I'm 12 weeks post but I end up not going. I'm going to have to wait a few more weeks. So I will prolly be 15 or 16 weeks which will be different because I usually go at 12 weeks. Tonight I'm going to cowash my hair and air dry in a ponytail.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CurlsBazillion

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Question time (thanks to @jprayze) *
> 
> When we hit our goal of BSL in 2013, how will you celebrate??* Blow out? Bad a$$ twist/braid out? Dye job? Swing it til you hit someone in the face??
> 
> @jprayze is going to look like a sexy mermaid with BSL hair in Cabo. @pelohello and myself will be ringing in our 30th birthdays with big BSL diva hair. I'll have a fresh dye job as well (my treat for reaching another milestone). What say you ladies??



I'm celebrating by burning a synthetic wig while screaming freedom...I'm so tired of wigs, wig combs, and bobby pins. I'm wearing my hair out all the time, braid outs, twist outs, buns, wash n go, and whatever else I come up with.  Well at least for a few months, then its time to buckle down again and try for WL.


----------



## JJamiah

1.5 inches for APL
, and 5 for BSL......I can make it and still get my trim!!!


----------



## Carmelella

pookaloo83 said:


> Comparison from last year. ( I straightened in December last year)
> Not a fair comparison since last time I used crisco and it was bone straight. This time i didn't.
> But you get the idea.
> 
> I notice my hair is thicker this time around than last time.
> 
> Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese



thats definitely a 5-6 inch difference!  great job... your hair is thriving!


----------



## Carmelella

jprayze said:


> I only bought a 2 months supply, but 'they' say you should see results after 4 months.
> 
> From the website:
> 
> Viviscal works in 4 stages over a 6 month period. Most users notice a difference after just 3 to 4 months.
> Stage 1- Hair follicles are nourished through consistent intake of nutrients and marine complex in each tablet
> Stage 2- Thin and whispy hair is strengthened through continued nourishment
> Stage 3- Breakage and thinning continue to decline, encourage existing hair growth.
> Stage 4- These hairs become stronger, healthier, and more vibrant.
> 
> They also have a 90 day guarantee...so I will give it 3 months and if its not working...I'm going to be requesting a refund!  If anything I purchase doesn't work, it's going back.  OT: just tried the Sally Hansen complete salon manicure and it chipped the next day. I sent them an email and they will be sending me a coupon for $11 worth of SH products.



SAVE YOUR MONEY... PLEASE

so this just doesn't make any sense to me.  it just defies science.  If this is a pill how does it do anything for your ends (strengthening, preventing breakage, ect when there are no glands that extend past the scalp.  Perhaps it strengthens newly formed hair, but if the ends are already damaged or just regular I don't see its benefit.  If hair grows .5 inches a month, the person would have to have only 3 inches of hair to notice a decrease in breakage in 6 months attributed to this product alone.


Edited after i read their crockpot study!!  They should be ashamed!!  Their clinical study consisted of 16 women (WAY WAY TO LOW be accepted in the science community.. not one black woman mind you).  Secondly, the study was not targeted at an actual decline in hair loss or any actual physical changes in hair,.. the study question ... oh wait,.. there was no study question.  Their objective was to assess ' the acceptability of Viviscal in women with SELF-PERCEIVED hair loss' due to a number of SELF-diagnosed problems.  It gets better,.. shed hairs were not counted daily, it was only done on 4 occasions... so if the participant gave themselves a good brushing the day before they would have less shed hairs when the "researchers" shampooed their hair the next day.  No data on what happened on a day to day basis... and these ppl are making millions so they could afford that study or instructed the participants on how to properly count shed hairs.  And all other benefits are PERCEIVED benefits from only 16 women.  I look at more youtube vids before buying a product.

The perceived benefits survey was also a crock.  The girls were not given a "no change" option.  so if they thought volume/shine only slightly increased they had to give the product a favorable point ... their only other option was to say that there hair was now worse than before they started.   slight increases in favorable attribute were graded the same way as great increases.. so u never know what really happened.  That could all be placebo effect or them just taking better care of their hair,.. or actually, nothing could of changed at all.  

Summary: I never trust products that try to hoodwink people.  If their product is great but without scientific proof then just sell it and the proof will be in the pudding. Everything will not have data behind it.. who cares.  But If you need to scam prospective buyers then its safer to assume that the product is garbage .. won't hurt..hopefully,.. but wont help.

Advice from a non-expert can't swang anythang member: if this product is more pricey than regular vitamins,.. dump it.  if it is equal in price to regular vitamins.. than whatevs.. its ur new multiV


----------



## CoiledByNature

ronie said:
			
		

> Used hairfinity for 7 months religiously, never missed a dose until I started slacking recently. It did nothing but give me mad acne. My last relaxer was in February, and my new growth stretched is about 4 inches. So I'm just slowly weaning off with this last bottle and will not be repurchasing. Will be experimenting with drinking tea ( bamboo, nettle, black) for the next 3 months. Hope it works better for you NikkiQ if you decide to go with that.



Thank you... I'm using hairfinity and seeing NG but I'm also using MTG.. so I'm not sure what's doing what lol but I'm still loving this growth


----------



## CoiledByNature

Carmelella said:
			
		

> U can use a spray bottle , 99cent at Walgreens.



Just spray it on and rinse? Are u using any other products at this time???


----------



## Miss_C

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^You got that Obama hair girl???



Yes girl it turned to a puffbull in 2.5 seconds lol. Been in a bun ever since!


----------



## Mjon912

Checking in... I washed and flat ironed my roots relaxer straight the other day, I'm on week 12 of my 14 weeks stretch, I will not be going this long in between textlaxing again for a while, making sure I don't have breakage while still roller setting and wearing my hair straight up in a bun is to much work...I think I'll go back to my old every 8-10 week textlax touch up...I'm glad I did it tho because I was flirting with the idea of going natural but it's not for me...detangling alone takes way to much time that I don't have with a toddler running around.


----------



## jprayze

Carmelella said:
			
		

> SAVE YOUR MONEY... PLEASE
> 
> so this just doesn't make any sense to me.  it just defies science.  If this is a pill how does it do anything for your ends (strengthening, preventing breakage, ect when there are no glands that extend past the scalp.  Perhaps it strengthens newly formed hair, but if the ends are already damaged or just regular I don't see its benefit.  If hair grows .5 inches a month, the person would have to have only 3 inches of hair to notice a decrease in breakage in 6 months attributed to this product alone.
> 
> 
> Edited after i read their crockpot study!!  They should be ashamed!!  Their clinical study consisted of 16 women (WAY WAY TO LOW be accepted in the science community.. not one black woman mind you).  Secondly, the study was not targeted at an actual decline in hair loss or any actual physical changes in hair,.. the study question ... oh wait,.. there was no study question.  Their objective was to assess ' the acceptability of Viviscal in women with SELF-PERCEIVED hair loss' due to a number of SELF-diagnosed problems.  It gets better,.. shed hairs were not counted daily, it was only done on 4 occasions... so if the participant gave themselves a good brushing the day before they would have less shed hairs when the "researchers" shampooed their hair the next day.  No data on what happened on a day to day basis... and these ppl are making millions so they could afford that study or instructed the participants on how to properly count shed hairs.  And all other benefits are PERCEIVED benefits from only 16 women.  I look at more youtube vids before buying a product.
> 
> The perceived benefits survey was also a crock.  The girls were not given a "no change" option.  so if they thought volume/shine only slightly increased they had to give the product a favorable point ... their only other option was to say that there hair was now worse than before they started.   slight increases in favorable attribute were graded the same way as great increases.. so u never know what really happened.  That could all be placebo effect or them just taking better care of their hair,.. or actually, nothing could of changed at all.
> 
> Summary: I never trust products that try to hoodwink people.  If their product is great but without scientific proof then just sell it and the proof will be in the pudding. Everything will not have data behind it.. who cares.  But If you need to scam prospective buyers then its safer to assume that the product is garbage .. won't hurt..hopefully,.. but wont help.
> 
> Advice from a non-expert can't swang anythang member: if this product is more pricey than regular vitamins,.. dump it.  if it is equal in price to regular vitamins.. than whatevs.. its ur new multiV



Thanks for your concern!  

I'm not sure where this study you reference comes from, but there are 5 different studies on the viviscal website:  
http://www.viviscal.com/studies

Studies
Females with Thinning Hair
Viviscal & Alopecia Areata
Alopecia Variant Trials
Hereditary Androgenic Alopecia
Hair Loss Stabilization

There's lots of reviews for viviscal all over the Internet and LHCF...

The active ingredient is marine collagen with silica (horsetail extract) and vitamin C.

Similar products:

http://m.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12949403

This is what GNC says:  Collagen is our body’s key structural protein involved in creating strong and healthy nails, hair, tendons, bones, muscle, and keeping our skin smooth. During our youth collagen helps prevent wrinkles from forming, gives skin elasticity, helps create strong and thicker hair. In our early 20’s collagen diminishes by about 1% per year. By the age of 30, the signs of collagen reduction have started to become visible. The reduction in bones and joints began to be felt. Collagen 1 & 3 are the main collagen types in connective tissue. Studies have shown that the skin reacts particularly well to certain vitamins, minerals and antioxidants that nourish the skin, making it appear youthful and healthy. 

This is alternative that a lot of LHCFers use http://m.vitacost.com/natures-life-marine-collagen?/natures-life-marine-collagen

Taking marine collagen for healthy/beauty benefits is not something new or strange...people in Japan have been doing it for years http://www.oprah.com/style/Japanese-Beauty-Secrets-Video#axzz2BinrVExg

Viviscal is the brand of marine collagen that I choose to take right now.  I may change later, but right now I will continue and I will be back with results for BSL 2013.


----------



## NikkiQ

TGIF everyboday!!!! :woohoo:

I am very much so looking forward to this weekend. No big plans made, but I do want to baby my hair a bit. It has been loving the cowashing and bunning thing so I will of course keep that up, but I think for the weekend I may stretch my hair in a few braids and bun. 

Any hair plans ladies?


----------



## Guinan

Good Morning Ladies!!!

This weekend is buisness as usual. DC for a couple of hours, M&S, apply MN to my scalp and then braid my hair in 4's.


----------



## Evolving78

^^^ i hope that avocado helps soften my hair.  it was so dry!  i am going to cowash tomorrow and bun my hair right back up.


----------



## deedoswell

pelohello said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!!
> 
> This weekend is buisness as usual. DC for a couple of hours, M&S, apply MN to my scalp and then braid my hair in 4's.



business as usual for me too pelohello!!!  I do need to do a 2 minute protein treatment though - haven't done one in a long time.


----------



## jprayze

Trying to get these crochet braids, but my car is holding me up!  I want to go Monday, but I have an appt to get it 'looked at' at 8:00 a.m...seems it blew a fuse and some of my lights don't work anymore.  Can we say no driving after dark???

Then I have to go talk to a body shop (someone hit my car in a parking lot a few weeks ago, they were nice enough to give me their insurance info, but it just takes a long time to get all the business taken care of.)  I'm just thankful for  a vehicle to drive!  Because Lord knows I stay on the go!

Anyway, in the meantime, I think I'm going to get my hair flat ironed at a salon tomorrow.  I gotta take a length pic...I can't resist........Coming to a challenge near you


----------



## deedoswell

jprayze said:


> Trying to get these crochet braids, but my car is holding me up!  I want to go Monday, but I have an appt to get it 'looked at' at 8:00 a.m...seems it blew a fuse and some of my lights don't work anymore.  Can we say no driving after dark???
> 
> Then I have to go talk to a body shop (someone hit my car in a parking lot a few weeks ago, they were nice enough to give me their insurance info, but it just takes a long time to get all the business taken care of.)  I'm just thankful for  a vehicle to drive!  Because Lord knows I stay on the go!
> 
> Anyway, in the meantime, I think I'm going to get my hair flat ironed at a salon tomorrow.  I gotta take a length pic...I can't resist........Coming to a challenge near you



Funny, I've been having issues with my car too!  Can't wait to see your length pic!!!  Don't forget to share!!


----------



## DaiseeDay

I really need to get on taking pics.

Anyway, I'm currently doing a honey and olive oil treatment that hopefully my hair will like. I also found a cute protective style.


----------



## NikkiQ

Cleansed my hair again and put it in 4 big braids to air dry overnight. Hopefully this will stretch my hair a bit so bunning can be a little easier next week (even though wet bunning has been super easy so far).


----------



## gvin89

I'm getting braids! My hair is going through major changes and I can't cope. I'm gonna hide it for the rest of the year


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Hey guys I joined but I forgot to post this information and starting pic.

~Current hair length- Grazing APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd- Relaxed
~BSL goal month- Dec 2013
~Current Reggie and styling choices- I will be bunning and doing other updoes, cowashing weekly, deep conditioning weekly, I moisturize and seal daily. I don't use heat. I detangle once a week. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? I don't plan on changing anything but practicing on how to make cuter safer protective styles. I don't want to have damage because I am protecting styling incorrectly. 
~Post a beginning picture








So I added a picture of my current bun size so I can compar it at the end of the year


----------



## ronie

lamaria211 said:


> Im taking garlic and Flax seed oil. Will start a hair skin and nail vitamin when I stop nursing



Shouldn't you be taking your prenatal while nursing young lady?


----------



## Evolving78

the Long Term Relationship and avocado oil really did help and get my hair back under control from using that protein spray.  i think i will pick some more up today.  i am running low on a few hair items.  i need some more CON Argan leave-in, Suave Almond and Shea Conditioner too.  i think that LTR (they changed the product and packaging) will help me out with air drying for the winter.  it is still very light.  i will still spray my moisturizer on my new growth.  i was considering not waiting until Christmas to relax and just do it for Thanksgiving.  i just will break out the flat iron instead.


----------



## lamaria211

I just rinsed out the Aphogee 2 step treatment and my hair feels so good I don't even feel the need to DC right now but I will I'm going to use Aussie 3 minute and some coconut oil for about an hour


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

This is my second week not co-washing in Wednesday and doing my poo and DC on the weekend. Between my kids, working late, cooking dinner and working out I struggle for the "me time" to check in with you all. I take the time to moisture and seal twice a day and PS and tie my hair up and that's a wrap! This morning I will pre-poo and braid or bun then co-wash and DC. Want to do a rollersetting too, so I will treat myself. Have to do my dd's hair too so we'll be making it a nail polish session while we deep condition.

Bought more Keracare Hydrating Shampoo and Humecto last night. The only set that my and my daughter's hair both love. Thought about trying the Design Essential super moisturizing conditioner and shampoo. Any relaxed heads loving it?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Growingmyhairlong said:


> Hey guys I joined but I forgot to post this information and starting pic.
> 
> ~Current hair length- Grazing APL
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd- Relaxed
> ~BSL goal month- Dec 2013
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices- I will be bunning and doing other updoes, cowashing weekly, deep conditioning weekly, I moisturize and seal daily. I don't use heat. I detangle once a week.
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? I don't plan on changing anything but practicing on how to make cuter safer protective styles. I don't want to have damage because I am protecting styling incorrectly.
> ~Post a beginning picture
> 
> So I added a picture of my current bun size so I can compar it at the end of the year



Love your bun! Your jewelry really made it look dressy too!


----------



## lamaria211

ronie said:


> Shouldn't you be taking your prenatal while nursing young lady?



I ran out *bad mommy * will be repurchasing asap!


----------



## NikkiQ

*Question time!!!*

Do you guys find that your hair responds better to you keeping it super simple or doing something to it every day/every other day (cowashing multiple times a week,DCing frequently,etc.)?


----------



## mami2010

co washed today and then air dried


----------



## Carmelella

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Question time!!!
> 
> Do you guys find that your hair responds better to you keeping it super simple or doing something to it every day/every other day (cowashing multiple times a week,DCing frequently,etc.)?



I love your challenges!! You keep them so interesting!!   I haven't officially joined yet but I will in December, but I'm still answering, lol.

I think my hair responds better when I keep it super simple.  Hence why weaves were my go to style.  Because its always a battle of the texture for me when I do a lot with my hair. I tend to have to use more heat and do a lot more combing.  Mix that in with trying to workout and I feel like I probably get more breakage. 

Compared to weaving, my hair is ALOT more moisturized though, and my edges grow better without weaves. 

Just with real hair, the less the better.  Weekly washes, moisturizing and that's it.     This week I'm buying some bulk hair and using that to create some kind of French braid style that will last a week, hopefully  

And also maybe do a corrective on the back of my head. Ahhhh... U see what I'm talking about  

Pic of the last time I did a French braid style, not sure if I posted it... Stole the idea from a member on here:


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ my hair responds better when I do something to it every other day.  I go to the gym like everyday, so I have to co wash often now.  Even when I don't go to the gym often I have to do some kind of co wash or rinse to my hair every 2 days or I will just have too much dry hair and/or dandruff.


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> *Question time!!!*
> 
> Do you guys find that your hair responds better to you keeping it super simple or doing something to it every day/every other day (cowashing multiple times a week,DCing frequently,etc.)?



lol I imagine bells and whistles going off when i see your *"Question Time!!!!"*

anyhoo .... most definitely my hair responds when I leave it the heck alone.
this year I just settled down into my regimen, stuck to the products that worked for me and kept it simple.

actually twistouts/puffs seem to do my hair well, I will re twist every other day when I re moisturize. I used to wash every week, but now every 8 days to 2 weeks seems to be working for me (partially because my weekend schedule has got a bit more hectic) 

and thats my plan for 2013


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> Question time!!!
> 
> Do you guys find that your hair responds better to you keeping it super simple or doing something to it every day/every other day (cowashing multiple times a week,DCing frequently,etc.)?



I have to M&S daily but my hair doesn't like being combed everyday so I only comb on wash and CW days, and CW 3x times a week so far has made my hair seem healthier


----------



## Curlywurly10

My hair responds the best when I don't do too much to it! I cowash & DC once or twice a week at most and will only comb through it in the shower (shampoo when I need it). Otherwise it stays in a bun and I just take it down to M&S. I will be performing in a show over Christmas which is a great excuse to braid it up and leave it well alone as I will be wearing a wig on stage!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Question time!!!
> 
> Do you guys find that your hair responds better to you keeping it super simple or doing something to it every day/every other day (cowashing multiple times a week,DCing frequently,etc.)?



My hair responds well to both.  It's more of a mental thing for me because when I'm manipulating daily, this means I'm m&s daily which makes me want to clean my scalp and hair but not necessarily that I have to.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Question time!!!
> 
> Do you guys find that your hair responds better to you keeping it super simple or doing something to it every day/every other day (cowashing multiple times a week,DCing frequently,etc.)?



My hair definitely responds better when I keep it simple and do hardly nothing. My hair doesn't like too much manipulation and does better when left alone.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mamaline

NikkiQ said:


> Question time!!!
> 
> Do you guys find that your hair responds better to you keeping it super simple or doing something to it every day/every other day (cowashing multiple times a week,DCing frequently,etc.)?



My hair responds better to just keeping it super simple. Which works for me because I don't have time to do my hair everyday.


----------



## jprayze

Here's my starting pic...figured I would just do it now.  I may update in December.


----------



## ronie

Doing a corrective wash day. On Friday i washed, and DC with the carol's daughter monoi mask (second use; wasn't impressed with the first use). I have to say that i have a love/hate relationship with this conditioner. When applied it seems to just sit on my hair. I applied heat and let it penetrate for an hour or 2, but i could still see clumps of product in my hair . And after well rinsing, my scalp had this nasty creamy residue. I did use a sulfate shampoo, and i jut did a chelating poo last week so i shouldn't have that. The slip is meh, and although my hair looked nice, it did not feel soft until i put in my leave in. The love side of it is that my hair feels really strong, and my breakage is less than minimal. And it makes my ends look very healthy. 
So today i am washing again to get my scalp clean, but i will dc with my joico moisture recovery balm. I will not repurchase the monoi mask; and i will use the remaining mixed with my prepoo oil mix from now on. That way it can be well shampooed out, and i can use a moisturizing conditioner after it. Guess i gotta store it with my protein conditioners.


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Question time!!!
> 
> Do you guys find that your hair responds better to you keeping it super simple or doing something to it every day/every other day (cowashing multiple times a week,DCing frequently,etc.)?



Super simple! I can't co wash a few times a week, it's too cold here and I don't do wash n go's anymore (only when I REALLY need a wash and don't have time for anything else). For the most part I bun and try not to take it down or I twist and leave those one for a week or 2 or a braided style, which will stay in for weeks. 

I also like the surprise of realizing how much longer my hair is lol


----------



## TLC1020

Although I haven't graduated from the APL'12 challenge yet, I'm going to join this challenge anyway.. Maybe it will make me step up my game and stop being lazy. Welp, here we go!!


~Current hair length -- 2-3" to apl
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd -- Relaxed
~BSL goal month-- July'13
~Current Reggie and styling choices -- Protective still with buns
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? -- Protective style more, like 7 days a week.
~Post a beginning picture -- Will in December when apl'12 challenge comes to an ends.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Question time!!!
> 
> Do you guys find that your hair responds better to you keeping it super simple or doing something to it every day/every other day (cowashing multiple times a week,DCing frequently,etc.)?



Moderately simple.  I MN and apply oil to my problem areas every day, but my hair loves low manipulation and PSing.


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> *Question time!!!*
> 
> Do you guys find that your hair responds better to you keeping it super simple or doing something to it every day/every other day (cowashing multiple times a week,DCing frequently,etc.)?



My hair responds better by keeping it simple. Super simple. I wash scalp with shampoo twice a month. Flat iron, blow dry maybe twice a month. DC every week, M&S every night.  I don't comb my hair but once a week too.  I try to finger comb as much as I can.


----------



## GrowAHead

NikkiQ said:


> *Question time!!!*
> 
> Do you guys find that your hair responds better to you keeping it super simple or doing something to it every day/every other day (cowashing multiple times a week,DCing frequently,etc.)?



Super simple... All that extra washing/ cowashing/ braiding/ knotting everyday just equals shedding and breakage for me 

I'm trying to focus on being consistent and staying off bandwagons!


----------



## jprayze

A true LHCFer...this is a pic from last winter.  My hair is set on rollers under a half wig with a hat over top!!!  Hilarious but doing it all with style


----------



## gforceroy

NikkiQ said:


> Question time!!!
> 
> Do you guys find that your hair responds better to you keeping it super simple or doing something to it every day/every other day (cowashing multiple times a week,DCing frequently,etc.)?



I keep stuff simple. I wash and DC once a week then do my flat twists and slap my wig over it. Pretty boring stuff. If I could do buns or something on my natural hair I would try to switch it up sometimes.


----------



## NikkiQ

I love that so many people participate in my *Question Time!!!!* If anyone else has questions they'd like to ask, go for it!


----------



## gvin89

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Question time!!!
> 
> Do you guys find that your hair responds better to you keeping it super simple or doing something to it every day/every other day (cowashing multiple times a week,DCing frequently,etc.)?



KISS is definitely best for me. I tried cowashing and/or DCing multiple times a week. The only thing I do daily is moisturize.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

I vote KISS also works for my hair and my time lol. I bun daily moisturize and seal nightly. I cow ash and DC weekly. If I feel that my hair has build up I will shampoo instead of cowash. Oh I also prepoo with EVCO the night before. Simple enough for me. No heat touches my hair.


----------



## CoiledByNature

pelohello said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!!
> 
> This weekend is buisness as usual. DC for a couple of hours, M&S, apply MN to my scalp and then braid my hair in 4's.


 

I LOVE THE CURLS IN THE FRONT... HOW DO YOU GET THEM LIKE THAT? OR IS THAT YOUR NATURAL TEXTURE..


----------



## CoiledByNature

GOOD AFTERNOON LADIES!
SO YESTERDAY I WASHED AND CONDITIONED MY SCALP AND WEAVE (WHICH WAS A *****) BLOW DRIED THE WEAVE AND DID A BRAID OUT THIS MORNING...WHAT DO YOU LADIES THINK OF THE RESULTS? I REALLY LOVE THE WAVES..IM USING OUTRE RIGHT NOW SO IM TRYING TO TEST OUT ITS QUALITY. I MIGHT SWITCH TO A REMY IF I CAN KEEP THE MTG FROM CAUSING IT TO BE OILY AND SMELLY.. 
ALSO...MY INVISBLE PART UPDATE.....
NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER AGAIN!!!!! I COMPLETELY HATE HOW ARTIFICAL IT TOOKS... ITS NOT THAT BAD LOOKING STRAIGHT AT ME BUT PLEASE SEE THE ATTATCHED PICTURE AS HOW BAD IT REALLY LOOKS...
NOT THAT IM KNOCKING MY STYLER..SHES GREAT WITH SEW INS , BUT LIKE I SAID PREVIOUSLY..THIS STYLE, NO MATTER HOW GOOD OF JOB YPU GET..DOES NOT LOOK NATURAL!


----------



## NikkiQ

How do you normally have your closures done CoiledByNature?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Keep it simple for my hair too!  This is the second time that I have been APL as an adult and the first time, I was following moisture and sealing and using the CON poo and conditioner (red and green labels).  I only shampooed and deep conditioned once a week, my pony tail stayed baggied all day under a phony pony (I am going back to this because my colored ends are staying dry).  My hair thrived.  But then I got length obsessed and started to use heat more frequently.  

I know for a fact my hair does not need the frequent co-washing on a weekly basis to retain length, but I do it because I work out during the week and don't want the salt and perspiration to dry my hair further.

Oh btw, tell me what you think about the title for the Summer 2013 meet-up:

*HAIR SWANGIN' BEACH BANGIN' MIAMI 2013*

I think it should have its own thread for those interested in going and we should vote on a date and a tentative itinerary.  The title will encourage hair growth and retention and fitness goals to achieve that killer beach body to accent those BSL minimum tresses that will be blowin in the summer wind.  Trying to make it a NECK BREAKIN' view for the M-I-A!!   No but really, can you imagine a group a of FINE naturally long-haired women struttin' on the beach front down Collins......ooooohhhhh theme song, Fabolous "You be Killin Em"!!!!


Let's plan if you down, Welcome to Miami....Bienvenido A Miami!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

You are actin up KaramelDiva1978 but I LOVE the title!! We should start a group on here or on FB for it so we can start planning.


----------



## mami2010

Braided up my hair today so I can rock my wig this week.


----------



## NikkiQ

Almost DC'd my hair today while watching the game, but I'm too lazy lol


----------



## Kerryann

So i picked these up at the store today and yes im coloring this sucker i cant take this dull color anymore and yes im dcing and roller setting tonight


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Got three phony ponies and I loooovvvve them!!!!  I can't wait to cover up my ends and baggy all day long!! If I want MBL in my life I have to retain my ends and this color is making that more difficult.  So tucked away my ends go!!  Will get y'all a pic when I rinse my hair darker for optimal blending.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> You are actin up @KaramelDiva1978 but I LOVE the title!! We should start a group on here or on FB for it so we can start planning.


 

Let's do it!  I'm pretty creative, but poo on my follow through!!


----------



## mamaline

I'm going to the salon this week to get my hair flat ironed. I'm really excited. I havent flat ironed my hair in months. After this, no heat until next summer


----------



## AlwaysNatural

Bought a kinky straight lace wig waiting for it to arrive hopefully on Thursday and got my hair canerowed.


----------



## polished07

AlwaysNatural said:
			
		

> Bought a kinky straight lace wig waiting for it to arrive hopefully on Thursday and got my hair canerowed.



Lets get into this wig bc I've been looking at lace wigs here lately for next year my plan is to continue my sew ins for the rest of 2012 do a bob for NYE prob make it a upart with closure and then crochet braids from jan to feb ill straighten for the first time in a yr/trim pt style for a week then back to weaves but I want to get a full lace wig pref kinky straight with texture


----------



## CoiledByNature

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> How do you normally have your closures done CoiledByNature?



This Would be my first one ..


----------



## AlwaysNatural

polished07 said:


> Lets get into this wig bc I've been looking at lace wigs here lately for next year my plan is to continue my sew ins for the rest of 2012 do a bob for NYE prob make it a upart with closure and then crochet braids from jan to feb ill straighten for the first time in a yr/trim pt style for a week then back to weaves but I want to get a full lace wig pref kinky straight with texture



polished07 The one I ordered is from Mylacewigtrend youtube their "kinky straight full lace wig" on Youtube. I got the LF though.


----------



## BraunSugar

Keeping my regimen simple is best for my hair. I used to co-wash & wng daily. Now my WnGs have to stay for at least 4-5 days. Day 6 I will convert to a puff or a bun. Since I am in the twist, braid, bun for growth challenge, I've been wearing mostly mini twists or mini braids with the occasional bun. My hair products are also simple, mostly natural, and whipped up by me. My hair has been happy.


----------



## topnotch1010

NikkiQ add me to the list. 

I'm really bummed that in joining this challenge. I would've hoped that after all of these years, I would've been WLby now.


----------



## Blairx0

topnotch1010 said:


> NikkiQ add me to the list.
> 
> I'm really bummed that in joining this challenge. I would've hoped that after all of these years, I would've been WLby now.



I can see why you would be upset, but at least you are in good growing company


----------



## lamaria211

I relaxed this morning my hair came out a lot straighter than I wanted it to but I still like it. I'm DC right now


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

I am so excited I went on hatsome and ordered me a hooded scarf. It came fast although its not my style I can get away with it. The inside is lined with satin. I got complements on it so far. I now want to order their hats. I saw some super cute hats I wanted its a plus it lined with satin so I don't have to do it myself since I can't sew lol. Now I need someone to put satin on the donut buns so I can stop pricking my fingers lol lawd knows me and sewing don't go together lol


----------



## lexxi

Joining 

Current length : a few inches from apl (2in) 
Texture:natural 4 a
I plan to get the bsl by wearing wigs ,weaves and buns. 
Starting pic I will use for now is old until jan 1 because I have kinky twists in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome ladies 

I'm sorry that you haven't made your goal yet topnotch1010  But we're here to support you as you do make it to BSL and beyond...with a little craziness thrown in there from time to time


----------



## jprayze

Growingmyhairlong said:
			
		

> I am so excited I went on hatsome and ordered me a hooded scarf. It came fast although its not my style I can get away with it. The inside is lined with satin. I got complements on it so far. I now want to order their hats. I saw some super cute hats I wanted its a plus it lined with satin so I don't have to do it myself since I can't sew lol. Now I need someone to put satin on the donut buns so I can stop pricking my fingers lol lawd knows me and sewing don't go together lol



That looks perfect for the winter...staying warm and protecting your hair! .


----------



## ramore07

Hello Ladies!
This is my first challenge on the forum. So excited. Here's my info:

-Current length: APL
-Hair Type: 3C
-Daily Regime: wash 'n go using a moisturizer (HG from PixelsPotions.com) and Eco Styler gel to prevent frizz OR buns (low or pineapple) OR two-side twists into a low bun.
-Low manipulation
-Seal with oil (I use the oil from PixelsPotion.com or Vatika oil)

I've been natural since March 2009. I transitioned for less than a year and then chopped the relaxed parts off when I realized I loved my natural hair. During the first 2 years, I trimmed my hair way too much and now I only do it twice a year. 

I have lots of shrinkage, which I don't mind b/c I love my curls. Also my curls like to tangle if I put my hands in my hair (I'm really saying that I cause my hair to tangle by twisting and pulling, so I am committing to cease this). My stylist recommends that I use a very large comb every 3 days. When I don't comb, I finger comb and smooth.


----------



## topnotch1010

Blairx0 said:


> I can see why you would be upset, but at least you are in good growing company



Yeah… even though I trim once-twice a year, I've concluded that I don't quite get .5" a month. I can tell by my color and the roots.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

So I tried something different this weekend. I am trying to use more natural products so this how my wash day went...

- shampoo: Shea moisture black soap deep cleansing shampoo ( washed roots in twists when I rinsed I undid each twist so the suds could run down the length and remove any other dirt I may have missed. The. I retwisted as I went)
- deep conditioned with a mix of mayo, evoo, and evco. Sat under the dryer for ten minutes with a plastic cap. Did some other things around my house for an hour. Jumped back in the shower and rinsed. As I rinsed I undid each twits and finger combed all the mayo out.

- applied as I am leave in conditioner.

- moisturized with Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and curl and style conditioning milk. Sealed with my whipped shea butter mix.

- two strand flat twisted front half of hair with flax seed gel I made. 

- pulled other half of hair in to a ponytail and two strand twisted that. Covered resulting bun with plastic cap and the. Did faeux bun with marly braid hair. 

My hair today as a result...


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Deleted...


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Sorry originally got an error message with the first, more detailed post. Didn't realize it posted until just now.


----------



## NikkiQ

Looks great Ashawn Arraine! Your flat twists are so neat and the marley hair matches your texture perfectly. How long are you gonna leave it in for?

 to the challenge and to LHCF ramore07! Hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## ImanAdero

Ashawn Arraine


I need to look up bunning because I have extra marley hair and I would definitely make my bun even bigger. I fact, now that my hair is puffing up, I plan to braid my hair up into a bun... I think I need to YouTube how to make this bun match!

Very nice though!


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

NikkiQ said:


> Looks great Ashawn Arraine! Your flat twists are so neat and the marley hair matches your texture perfectly. How long are you gonna leave it in for?
> 
> to the challenge and to LHCF ramore07! Hope you enjoy your stay



Thank you! Probably going to leave it this week and start over and try something new i get bored easily.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

ImanAdero said:


> Ashawn Arraine
> 
> 
> I need to look up bunning because I have extra marley hair and I would definitely make my bun even bigger. I fact, now that my hair is puffing up, I plan to braid my hair up into a bun... I think I need to YouTube how to make this bun match!
> 
> Very nice though!



Thank you and that's where I originally got the idea from was you tube.


----------



## beautyintheyes

Growingmyhairlong said:


> I am so excited I went on hatsome and ordered me a hooded scarf. It came fast although its not my style I can get away with it. The inside is lined with satin. I got complements on it so far. I now want to order their hats. I saw some super cute hats I wanted its a plus it lined with satin so I don't have to do it myself since I can't sew lol. Now I need someone to put satin on the donut buns so I can stop pricking my fingers lol lawd knows me and sewing don't go together lol



do you have a picture of the one you purchased i was thinking of buying hates as well cause im lazy and i dont want to do my hair for a while and the satin inside is great!


----------



## lamaria211

protect my ends, protect my ends, protect my ends ..........


----------



## NikkiQ

Hair is feeling a tad bit dry today. Gonna do a DC on dry hair overnight after I shower and take this bun down. I've never DC'd without shampooing beforehand so this will be a first for me. Sad I know


----------



## CurlsBazillion

I missed wash day yesterday and thought about not washing and DCing till next sunday but today I got up off my lazy behind and shampooed my hair.  I wanted to try something different so after I cleansed my hair I put some Biolage Ultra Hydrating balm in and left it in while I showered then rinsed and put in some GPB which I'll probably leave in under a wig until I come back from school at 9pm or so.  Hoping for great results.


----------



## Firstborn2

I have started tea rinsing 2x a week for the life of me I don't know why I ever stopped. Shedded hair is down it looks like 50%. I will be keeping this in my 2013 reggie for sure.


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> Hair is feeling a tad bit dry today. Gonna do a DC on dry hair overnight after I shower and take this bun down. I've never DC'd without shampooing beforehand so this will be a first for me. Sad I know



I love to dc overnight its more convenient for me but dh hate to hear the bag squishing at night


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> Hair is feeling a tad bit dry today. Gonna do a DC on dry hair overnight after I shower and take this bun down. I've never DC'd without shampooing beforehand so this will be a first for me. Sad I know




your going to love it use some heat for the first 15mins


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> your going to love it use some heat for the first 15mins


 

IDK about that one. All I have is a blow dryer and I'm too lazy to stand there holding a blow dryer to my head. I'll stick with body heat as usual. Conditioning cap, satin bonnet, bandana, and usually a beanie of some sort until bed.


----------



## Damaged but not out

Current hair length
~Relaxed/*Natural*/Texlaxed/Loc'd
~BSL goal month* September*
~Current Reggie and styling choices *DC weekly,clay washes- buns,braids and twistd*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? *Nothing*
~Post a beginning picture
Picture to follow( I have none up to date)


----------



## Kerryann

Roller set fron yesterday lord knows the back is str8 frizz its so bad i refuse to take a pic


----------



## JJamiah

^^^^ I like it... so bouffant and sessy!


----------



## mami2010

Decided to take some texture shots the other day.  Never took any pics of my texture since I have been texlaxed.


----------



## pookaloo83

Kerryann said:
			
		

> Roller set fron yesterday lord knows the back is str8 frizz its so bad i refuse to take a pic



Look at all that hair ma'am!

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## lamaria211

Going to be trying something new next weekend its called P.C.O.M mask I saw it on YouTube . After washing hair you apply a protein condish, then a cholesterol, then oil, then a moisture condish by layers in that order. I'll let you ladies no how it goes


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Really aggravated. Every time my hair gets to armpit length after awhile one side looks longer than other. It usually evens out after awhile but sometimes I wonder if this is normal or breakage tho I have been through this multiple times.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Carmelella

Ashawn Arraine said:
			
		

> So I tried something different this weekend. I am trying to use more natural products so this how my wash day went...
> 
> - shampoo: Shea moisture black soap deep cleansing shampoo ( washed roots in twists when I rinsed I undid each twist so the suds could run down the length and remove any other dirt I may have missed. The. I retwisted as I went)
> - deep conditioned with a mix of mayo, evoo, and evco. Sat under the dryer for ten minutes with a plastic cap. Did some other things around my house for an hour. Jumped back in the shower and rinsed. As I rinsed I undid each twits and finger combed all the mayo out.
> 
> - applied as I am leave in conditioner.
> 
> - moisturized with Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and curl and style conditioning milk. Sealed with my whipped shea butter mix.
> 
> - two strand flat twisted front half of hair with flax seed gel I made.
> 
> - pulled other half of hair in to a ponytail and two strand twisted that. Covered resulting bun with plastic cap and the. Did faeux bun with marly braid hair.
> 
> My hair today as a result...



I love this!!


----------



## jprayze

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Going to be trying something new next weekend its called P.C.O.M mask I saw it on YouTube . After washing hair you apply a protein condish, then a cholesterol, then oil, then a moisture condish by layers in that order. I'll let you ladies no how it goes



That sounds interesting...


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Here is the hooded scarf I got from hatsome. Its warm with a silk lining. Sorry its so dark. I am going to get a hat next cause this scarf can't be rocked on weekends. When I get my satin lined hat I will post pics.


----------



## lamaria211

jprayze said:


> That sounds interesting...



I'll post the link to the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HHyCuDwtsk


----------



## Guinan

Good Morning Ladies!!

@Growingmyhairlong, I luv it. It's a great way to protect your hair from the crazy weather will still looking stylish.

@CoiledByNature, thanks! I did a 4 braid braid-out to achieve the curls. BTW, your weave looks great and I LUV the bedazzled head band.

@KaramelDiva1978, I LUV the title for the summer 2013 Miami meet-up. I think if this is really going to happen, we need to nominate a coordinator and a sub-coordinator for the Miami meet-up. 

@lexxi & ramore07, WELCOME!!

@Ashawn Arraine, ur hair looks great! I luv the front of your hair. I wish I had skills like that.

@Kerryann, I luv how full your hair looks. I had no idea that your hair was so thick and full.

I DC yesterday for 3.5 hrs and then shampooed with As I am sulfate free shampoo and used Suave as a cheapie conditioner. I then braided my hair for my braid out. Prior to braiding I M&S w/ Suave conditioner mixed with water and sealed with Avocado oil. I am really luving the Avocado oil. I was using WGHO but my hair was still dry. The Avocado oil keeps my ends very soft. I will switch back to WGHO once it gets warmer outside. I'm still applying my MN Mixture but plan on reducing the application to co-wash & DC days. 

I am trying something different this week. I plan on only manipulating the front of my hair since I wear that part out and not manipulating the back of my hair where the french roll is at. I am going to cowash on Wednesdays & Mondays and DC on Saturday. The reason for this is b/c my hair has been sooooo dry and breaking and b/c I am not manipulating the back of my hair I don't want it to be dry & matting; so I am hoping that by me cowashing more I can reduce breakage and matting. We'll see. I'll keep you posted. 

Happy Growing Ladies!!


----------



## NikkiQ

DC is still in from yesterday. Not sure when I'm going to wash it out though. Probably after I figure out what to do next. I still have NO clue!


----------



## Evolving78

cowashing today.  my hair needs some water love!  still trying to decide if i should relax next week or wait until Christmas.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

pelohello Thank you very much. I meant to do the back as well, but I got lazy and frustrated because I couldn't remember how to make my hands flat twist straight up.


----------



## Curlywurly10

Did a protein treatment last night and it's up in a messy bun today. I've done a protein treatment once a week for the last 3 weeks but my hair seems to like it. I'm still in the trial and error stage as I'm fairly new to my HHJ which scares me as I don't want it to go wrong!


----------



## Kerryann

Bunning right now


----------



## NikkiQ

Had to bring my pup to the vet. She's having an allergic reaction to something. Poor baby. Even her paws are swollen. Glad I didn't try to wash the DC out yet. I just threw on a beanie and ran out the door. Will wash out the DC,probably cowash,detangle and bun with a little leave in and EVOO.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## SimJam

lamaria211 said:


> Going to be trying something new next weekend its called P.C.O.M mask I saw it on YouTube . After washing hair you apply a protein condish, then a cholesterol, then oil, then a moisture condish by layers in that order. I'll let you ladies no how it goes



cant watch youtube at work ... whats this supposed to achieve? Sounds like a protein/moisture one pot meal lol

My hair doesnt respond to product stacks like that, wish it would though


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ
hope your fur baby gets well soon!  i hope the baby wasn't bitten by anything.


----------



## SimJam

@NikkiQ oh no, hope pupstar is ok


----------



## mamaline

I think I'm going to pre-poo overnight for the first time tonight. I always pre-poo, but usually for no more than an hour or so. I have to wash and DC my hair tomorrow morning before I go the salon to get it flat ironed and trimmed.


----------



## GWtheVoice

Current hair length - SL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Natural, 3 yrs post relaxer

Goal Month - December 31, 2013 

Current Reggie and styling choices:

Prepoo w/ mix of EVOO & conditioner before every cowash
Shampoo with sulfate free shampoo to rid of buildup when needed
Cowash weekly 
DC weekly
Protein treatments as needed
Moisturize & seal daily (L.O.C. method seal with Burnt Sugar Pomade by Oyin Handmade)
Twists or braids at night
Cover hair to sleep
Note: I always wash/style my hair in 4 sections to prevent tangling and ensure I distribute product evenly throughout. 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? 

Exercise consistently for the long term
Increase the amount of water I drink daily
Increase fresh fruits & veggies in my diet 
Wear more styles to protect my ends and keep them from rubbing on my clothing Protective style for at least 75% of the winter season 
Satin pillow case for my pillow (sometimes my head scarf comes off)

Beginning photos:
 Freshly washed hair (Nov 8th) and straightened hair after a wash (Nov 11th)


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks ladies! She's going to be okay.The vet said it was something in the yard that rubbed against her tummy (like a plant or something from the yard next door) that gave her the rash and swelling. She got a couple shots and has a few meds to take for the next few days. She's knocked out on the floor now snoring so I'm guessing the shots have kicked in 

Gonna wash the DC out soon after I do a few loads of laundry and get all of her medicine put away.


----------



## UGQueen

Ok ladies finally.. here i am.. 

This picture was taken Oct 31st, 2012 and my last relaxer was Nov 10th. 

~Current hair length
APL 

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Relaxed

~BSL goal month
June 2012 For my birthday 

~Current Reggie and styling choices
My reggie is kinda long..  however i hope to be in a net weave most of the time. 
First 6 Weeks Post Relaxer
Overnight prepoo with Homemade amla/brahmi infused coconut oil (if unable to prepoo overnight an 1+ will suffice).
To remove oil from hair cleanse with sulfate free shampoo.
Follow with DC 1x Week with AOHSR mixed with honey, aloe vera juice and almond/grapeseed oil. 
Rinse with ACV
Spray SE olive oil leave in heat protectant throughout hair
Apply Giovanni direct leave in. 
Air dry then Flat Iron on low heat 1xmonth
Flexi rod/Flat twist etc. 
After the use of heat seal with grapeseed oil (use more leave in prior to sealing if necessary). 

7+ weeks post relaxer
Overnight prepoo with Homemade amla/brahmi infused coconut oil (if unable to prepoo overnight an 1+ will suffice).
To remove oil from hair cleanse with sulfate free shampoo.
Follow with DC 1x Week with AOHSR mixed with honey, aloe vera juice and almond/grapeseed oil. 
Rinse with ACV
Spray SE olive oil leave in heat protectant throughout hair
Apply Giovanni direct leave in. 
Seal with grapeseed oil.
Wet Bun. with Aloe Vera gel. 

The above is relative only to when my hair is not in a weave during those time periods. Below is my weave regimen. 
When in weave
Prior to weave follow dc routine 7 weeks post relaxer, and air dry hair with the tied down scarf method. 
When dry apply GDLI and seal with grapeseed oil. 
Weave tracks on net only or use half with. No thread is allowed to touch my hair apart from my perimeter if i choose to sew the hair down. 
Go no longer than 4 weeks without weave removal and dc routine. 
Clarify with ACV during removal. 

When in weave oil scalp with MT and Castor oil mix daily 
Spray daily with Rosewater and Glycerin mix (may add aloe vera juice to this mix). 
Co wash hair every 14 days when in weave. 

Relaxer days, 
Prep virgin hair with castor oil and scalp. 
Let acv and neatutralizing shampoo sit for 5 min after 3rd wash and let cond sit for 10 min after rinse. 
Follow with neutralizer. 

Dust and trim ends, serious search and destroy. 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
well following the above mentioned regimen will be me changing a lot 

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow UGQueen look at that hair! You'll be BSL before your goal month if that pic was taken last month


----------



## UGQueen

NikkiQ said:


> Wow UGQueen look at that hair! You'll be BSL before your goal month if that pic was taken last month



thanks girl i really hope so ! i cant wait, i feel like im finally getting my hair. theres no better feeling.


----------



## Firstborn2

UGQueen, I was reading your weave routine. I have a question if you don't mind. I've never worn a weave before and I want to wear one a few times next yr anyway my question is. After you sew the weft into the net only, does the weight of the weave pull on the perimeter? I'm interested in your reggie because I would love to wear a weave that will not stress or cause damage to my hair. TIA


----------



## Evolving78

i cowashed and put my hair in a tired bun.  it will be like this until i feel like i need to shampoo or cowash again.  probably by Thursday and i will shampoo Sunday for my aunt's special day at church.  i will wear my hair down.  i might do a roller set and flat iron the roots.


----------



## NikkiQ

Bun time! Lol



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Bun time! Lol
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Cute bun NikkiQ!!


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> Cute bun NikkiQ!!



Thanks KiWiStyle!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> Bun time! Lol
> 
> View attachment 177177
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Nice thick bun NikkiQ!


----------



## ImanAdero

Braided the front of my hair, French braided the back and pinned the ends to my hair. I'm gonna look at how to do the bun now!

But here's the front


----------



## Curlywurly10

I've been thinking of trying out a tea or coffee rinse, I'm visiting my parents at the moment and my mum keeps moaning at me that it's the most ridiculous thing she's even heard!!! Grrr, I need to get her to join LHCF!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero how in the world did you braid down all that hair of yours??


----------



## UGQueen

Firstborn2 said:


> @UGQueen, I was reading your weave routine. I have a question if you don't mind. I've never worn a weave before and I want to wear one a few times next yr anyway my question is. After you sew the weft into the net only, does the weight of the weave pull on the perimeter? I'm interested in your reggie because I would love to wear a weave that will not stress or cause damage to my hair. TIA


 
Im glad you asked this. Firstly i would like to let you know that i sometimes will wear my net weave as a half wig/u part so i can take it on and off and then sometimes i will sew it down.. (plan on keeping it for about 6 months. )

Now tensions is not completely gone because your right i will be either sewing it or clipping it to my perimeter, to combat this i will have my stylist braid my perimeter with human hair extensions into the cornrow to reinforce it. therefore it will be stronger than my own hair. I usually always reinforce my perimeter cornrows but the sewing and cutting of thread (and sometimes hair) throughout the rest of my head caused some accidents to say the least. 

I will also have a leavout of about .5 inch from ear to ear with a u part. 
Also to make it better i will use silk thread that doesnt swell when wet and which is gentler on the hair. 

When ill be clipping the wig down ill be using wig combs instead of wig clips as i find my wig lays flatter this way and it does less damage.


----------



## buddhas_mom

I'm in! I finally have a chance this time!


Current hair length
APL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed
Natural

BSL goal month
I just hope I can make it by Dec 31 2013!

Current Reggie and styling choices
Shampoo and deep condition once a week. 
Cowash if my hair is feeling dry. 
I do mostly braid outs, twist outs, wngs, and the occasional bun. I straighten maybe once every few months when I want to see length. 

What do you plan on changing?
Nothing really. Things seem to be working pretty well. 

I will come back and post a pic in dec!


----------



## NikkiQ

buddhas_mom


----------



## mami2010

I took my braids down today that I put in to wear my wigs this week because its wash day.   When I took down my braids, my hair was looking nice and wavy from the braids, so I decided to play with it and ended up bunning it.  

What you think, can this be rocked out in public?


----------



## Evolving78

mami2010

your hair has grown so much!  i think your hair looks cute and neat!  yes, that hairstyle should be fine for today!


----------



## Evolving78

i just gave myself a nice trim!  i won't be trimming anything else, until next month when i get my relaxer, so i need to make sure my ends are being taken care of.


----------



## pearlific1

This is actually my post for the APL 2013 challenge so I just copied and pasted it here as well:

After a MAJOR detangling setback, I have been taken from BSL/MBL to barely grazing APL . My hair has also thinned out to the point that my ends are see through *sigh* Soooo, after being in comlpete denial anout my hair situation, I'm ready to get to growing again. With all of the trimming I plan to do, my goal is to only make it to APL next year (but I will say a BSL prayer). 


Current hair length - more/less 2" from APL, I think. I have a lot of new growth and haven't straightened my hair since I had some damaged ends cut off back in Aug. 
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning* - Relaxed although I haven't had a relaxer in a year.  I'll probably start texlaxing starting next month.
*Goal Month* - Dec 2013 
*Current Reggie and styling choices* - I don't have a reggie just yet. I will prob return to my previous one once I relax next month: alternate protein/moisturizing shampoo/conditioner weekly; DC after each wash; hard core protein treatment every 6 weeks; Air drying--No direct heat; PS daily (I'm currently wearing wigs and a phony pony); moisturize & seal daily; relax every 16-18 weeks. 
Wh*at do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?* - No more experimenting!!! This is the reason I have 2" of hair in some areas of my head. 
*Post a beginning picture*


----------



## NikkiQ

Sorry about your setback pearlific1  You'll get that +/- 2" back soon. We're here to support you along the way


----------



## pearlific1

Thanks NikkiQ! I really appreciate the encouragement. It was initially rough when I had to get my hair cut but I soon realized that it's only hair and will grow back eventually.

I need about 4"-5" to make it to BSL with trimming. I think I can do it but I really want to get my hair healthy again. I do miss wearing my hair in ponytails though


----------



## gabulldawg

I am officially joining this challenge! I had to accept the fact that I probably won't make BSL by the end of this year.   Anyway, my answers are listed below and I will use my siggy pic as my starting pic for now.  I plan on getting a touch up in December and I will plan to post a pic in here at that time.

~Current hair length: Between APL and BSL. Most of my hair appears to be a little below APL.
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: I'm currently relaxed
~BSL goal month: My goal for meeting BSL will be around July/August 2013
~Current Reggie and styling choices: I wash once a week, DC once a week, cowash 1-3x a week, moisturize and seal 1x daily, oil scalp every other day or so.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? I have already started limiting heat use to no more than 1x a month. I have also started bunning more. My plan will be to wear twist outs most of the time to give my hair a break and not have to do daily manipulation. I will alternate twist outs with air drying and bunning my hair.


----------



## mami2010

shortdub78 thanks, I finally have some length to play with and style.  I really like this style so I will rock it today then shampoo tomorrow instead.  I will braid it back up for my wig once I shampoo.


----------



## mami2010

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i just gave myself a nice trim!  i won't be trimming anything else, until next month when i get my relaxer, so i need to make sure my ends are being taken care of.



I am do for a trim, just scared to have someone here in South America touch my hair.  Waiting till I go back to the states.


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ it's still pretty straight lol. 


That's the ONLY way. It normally takes me a half hour JUST to do 2 French braids, let alone corn rowing the front. 

It has to e pretty straight for me to braid myself, otherwise my arms and hands start cramping LMAO


----------



## NikkiQ

Actually looking forward to getting my hair straightened next month. Hopefully it lasts longer than a day lol. From now til then,I'm babying my hair like a mad woman.


----------



## Honey Bee

I wanna join but I dont have pics. 

Current length: cbl, after a major trim, but, bright side, I'm finally getting rid of those 'natural layers'.

Texlaxed

Bsl goal month: I'll make it December. My hair always defies my goals, don't wanna tempt her. 

Current reggie: Since it's winter, I'm washing every 10 days, light protein, dc'ing, and straightening. I find its easier to moisturize, ends and NG, when its straight. M/s once a day. Dusting once a month (I have fine hair and will lose progress if I slack off). Oh, and all of my li's are the kind that work better with heat.

Reggie changes: none, except maybe roller setting more often. I never use my Caruso's, I wanna get good with them, and flexis were a nice ps (keeping it off my shoulders).


----------



## NikkiQ

That's okay Honey Bee! Challenge doesn't start until December 31st so you have plenty of time. Welcome to the challenge!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## CoffeeBrown

I'm in. I am getting some great growth right now so need to challenge myself to retain

Current hair length: *Almost APL in the back, just past collarbone on the sides*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Relaxed*
~BSL goal month: *September maybe? I need to retain 3-4 inches to get to BSL*
~Current Reggie and styling choices: *I don't have much of a set regimen. On average I  wash once a week and co-wash once or twice, depending on how often I exercise. Mainly  I air dry.  Relax every 6-10 weeks, moisturize with Rusk Smoother or Neutrogena  Leave-in daily, and seal with olive oil.*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? *Going to try to leave the heat alone!*


----------



## NikkiQ

Yay!  Another challenger! Welcome CoffeeBrown


----------



## JJamiah

~Current hair length - Shoulder Length

~BSL goal month - December 2013 -- I think I will need all the time I can get.
~Current Reggie and styling choices--Wash and goes, High Puffs, Wigging it fo-sho , I  wash with my Wen or 613 weekly min. I have been getting more washes in right now. Just basically keeping my hair heavily moisturized. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? I don't plan on changing anything, I learned to take it as it comes.


----------



## NikkiQ

And you know I'm gonna be on your butt about this challenge JJamiah


----------



## pearlific1

Hey ladies

I made a length check shirt to track my progress next year and labeled the milestone goals APL and BSL. Everything looked fine while I was creating the lines but once I put the shirt on, I noticed that BSL (line #9) looked kind of low and more like MBL. What do you think? Which line would you call BSL?


----------



## NikkiQ

Back at the vet again! I think she is having an allergic reaction to her medicine now. *sigh* can't win for losing. Will update the challengers list when I get home.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Blairx0

pearlific1 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I made a length check shirt to track my progress next year and labeled the milestone goals APL and BSL. Everything looked fine while I was creating the lines but once I put the shirt on, I noticed that BSL (line #9) looked kind of low and more like MBL. What do you think? Which line would you call BSL?



That looks really low. I would 7.5 or 8


----------



## gvin89

Yay! Shout out to all my fellow current SL heads! We can do this....coming for you BSL!


----------



## Carmelella

ImanAdero said:
			
		

> Braided the front of my hair, French braided the back and pinned the ends to my hair. I'm gonna look at how to do the bun now!
> 
> But here's the front



Verry pretty!  I'm trying to do something like that this week.


----------



## pearlific1

Blairx0 said:


> That looks really low. I would 7.5 or 8


 
Thanks Blairx0! I just realized that BSB is around line 7 so I think line 7.5 will be pretty accurate for BSL. That gives me a little more hope in reaching my goal by Dec 2013.


----------



## SimJam

Blairx0 said:


> That looks really low. I would 7.5 or 8



^^^THIS^^^


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> Back at the vet again! I think she is having an allergic reaction to her medicine now. *sigh* can't win for losing. Will update the challengers list when I get home.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Awww hope all goes well at the vet!


----------



## Carmelella

~Current hair length:  APL

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/: Relaxed

~BSL goal month: September 2013

~Current Reggie and styling choices
- nothing set in stone but I wash about once a week with CON AO sulfate free shampoo, condition w/ suave humectress and Aussie 3 minute miracle.  Every now and then I use aphogee 2 minute reconstructor.  Every 16 weeks I'll do aphogee hard protein. I use the keracare product line for butters, and moisturizers, coconut oil to seal.

Air dry 70%, blow dry on medium 30%, flat iron on medium settings about twice a month. 

Last relaxer was a 21 week stretch, have since done a corrective. Plan to relax every 16 -18 weeks ( Hair out 6 weeks, sew in 10-12 weeks) 

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?: take care of hair better while in sew in by moisturizing... change braid pattern of the front cuz it needs to play some serious catch up. 

And btw, the lines in the shirt are not evenly spaced ( I had no ruler) so they are for comparison purposes only.

















ETA: bra strap length is around number 5 or 6 on my shirt.. I think?  What do u think?


----------



## lamaria211

I've been baggying my ends nightly.
Does anyone else find it relaxing moisturizing and sealing I absolutely love it


----------



## lamaria211

Carmelella said:


> ~Current hair length:  APL
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/: Relaxed
> 
> ~BSL goal month: September 2013
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> - nothing set in stone but I wash about once a week with CON AO sulfate free shampoo, condition w/ suave humectress and Aussie 3 minute miracle.  Every now and then I use aphogee 2 minute reconstructor.  Every 16 weeks I'll do aphogee hard protein. I use the keracare product line for butters, and moisturizers, coconut oil to seal.
> 
> Air dry 70%, blow dry on medium 30%, flat iron on medium settings about twice a month.
> 
> Last relaxer was a 21 week stretch, have since done a corrective. Plan to relax every 16 -18 weeks ( Hair out 6 weeks, sew in 10-12 weeks)
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?: take care of hair better while in sew in by moisturizing... change braid pattern of the front cuz it needs to play some serious catch up.
> 
> And btw, the lines in the shirt are not evenly spaced ( I had no ruler) so they are for comparison purposes only.
> 
> ETA: bra strap length is around number 5 or 6 on my shirt.. I think?  What do u think?



Welcome your hair is lovely shiny and thick
I also just did a corrective!


----------



## CurlsBazillion

lamaria211 said:


> I've been baggying my ends nightly.
> Does anyone else find it relaxing moisturizing and sealing I absolutely love it



This is a coincidence lol, I've finally found the right combo so m&s has become relaxing for me as well, I'm starting to do it daily without fail.  Plus I baggy under my wig or hat nearly daily now.  My hair it's loving it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## KurlyNinja

Holy Crap! This thread is 26 pages already... This is going to be a hard one to try to keep with.

My hair has been on uber low maintenance mode. I can tell when my hair starts getting REALLY poofy. Which usually means I haven't detangled, so theres about a months worth of shed hair.  It always freaks me out too. Its like a hamster size hair ball.


----------



## Guinan

lamaria211, I def find it relaxing. I look forward to M&S; I feel like its my "me" time.

NikkiQ, I hope your fur baby is ok.

Good Morning Ladies!!

I have been having a really horrible time with my hair. Well, I luv trying different things so I decided to stop manipulating the back of my hair and just keeping it in the french roll w/o M&S and only manipulating it on wash days. Well HUGE mistake. Yesterday I cowash my hair and prior to cowashing I always finger detangle. My hair was extremely matted, to the point where I thought I was going to have to cut it out I am soooo upset right now. I feel like all my hard work has gone down the drain. After I cowashed my hair yesterday I did my usual braids and then the next day I took down the braids and two-straid twisted the back of my hair and flat twisted the front. (I'll try to take pics later). The back of my hair is where it matted. So for now on I am def M&S daily and then braiding it at night. I really hope that this helps with the matting. If not, I think I will either make smaller braids in the back of my hair or lightly blowdry it. 

Happy hair growing Ladies!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Here's my fur baby everyone. She still isn't feeling well so we're just keeping an eye on her and I'm praying all the time for her. I hope she's better by next week or so. She got her first round of new meds this morning with breakfast and then snuggled back in bed with me. 

I know this isn't hair related,but I just wanted to share with my LHCF family.



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Carmelella

NikkiQ. Aww, what a cutie.  What mix is she,.. Her profile looks very different from other dogs.  German Shepard and something?


----------



## NikkiQ

She's a Belgian Malinois. Same family as the German Shepherd. She just doesn't have her ears sticking up right now.


----------



## pearlific1

Carmelella said:


> ETA: bra strap length is around number 5 or 6 on my shirt.. I think? What do u think?


 
Carmelella I'd say line 5


----------



## NikkiQ

Finally took my bun down after 3 days (I know I know...terrible). Sprayed my hair with my random mix I made in my spray bottle and put it in a pony puff for the rest of the day. I may cowash later but IDK. I have absolutely no energy or drive to do anything hair related these days. SO stressed out!


----------



## Guinan

I plan on going to Sally's Beauty Supply Store today to purchase some Aphogee 2minute reconstructor. They are having a crazy sale on all Aphogee products.


----------



## Evolving78

QB heavy cream got my hair feelin right!  my hair and new growth feel soft.  i don't use a lot either.  this product is really thick and heavy.  normally, my hair can't take all of that.  but using those protein products, i needed something that was going to bring back the moisture and keep it there.  i still am using my Wave Nouveau mist.  i spray that on my new growth at night.  i am on day three of not using any oil.

if this continues to work, i might just be willing to hold off relaxing this month.


----------



## pearlific1

pelohello said:


> I plan on going to Sally's Beauty Supply Store today to purchase some Aphogee 2minute reconstructor. *They are having a crazy sale on all Aphogee products*.


 

Whaaaaaaaaat???? 

Thanks for that heads up!


----------



## lamaria211

i may stop by sallys to then my Green tea and Keratin Restructurizer is running low. and my mommy is moving back to fl this weekend i havent seen her in 2 years im so excited im going to buy her some Hair One a DC and a moisturizer she just BC again!


----------



## Carmelella

pelohello said:
			
		

> I plan on going to Sally's Beauty Supply Store today to purchase some Aphogee 2minute reconstructor. They are having a crazy sale on all Aphogee products.



Wah?? Really?  Meet yah there!!


----------



## deedoswell

lamaria211 said:


> I've been baggying my ends nightly.
> Does anyone else find it relaxing moisturizing and sealing I absolutely love it



I do!!!  I actually look forward to it!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

So in the mist of moisturizing and sealing last nite...I realized that my hair has some breakage. Really don't know if it's from too much protein or not enough moisture. I dc like I'm supposed to. I co wash sometimes and M&S daily. I also baggy sometimes so idk. I'm not frustrated though just wanna get thru this and keep a truckin.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jerseygurl

I thought I posted here already, I'm going to be joining you ladies. I'm in the BSL 2012 and made BSB but I trimmed off an inch to 2 inches so if y'all don't mind I ma hang out here.


----------



## NikkiQ

We don't mind at all jerseygurl  Come on in.


----------



## PinkPeony

What are you guys already doing in here it's not even december and I already can't keep up


----------



## Guinan

I just came back from Sallys and a sale is on Aphogee products that are 8 ounces. they are 2 for 10

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:
			
		

> I just came back from Sallys and a sale is on Aphogee products that are 8 ounces. they are 2 for 10
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Whoa!  I just deleted an email from Sally's, let me go dig in the trash to see what's being advertised.  Aphogee is a staple!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

much needed dc'ing going on right now.  when i am in the shower, my hair is at the baseline of BSB.  i wonder what it is going to be when i finally do give myself a touchup.  that's why i want to wait.  just to see if i make my year goal next month.  i am going to roller set my hair tonight.  i am dc'ing now and will be rinsing it out in about 30 mins. i think i will just airdry in the rollers and flat iron my roots in the morning. i guess i can try to look cute for my son's last basketball game tomorrow.

i know my next goal is to focus on my bangs.  they are chin length.  i trim/dust that area so much.


----------



## Blairx0

....oopps......


----------



## Blairx0

9/30




11/14




Slowly I grow


----------



## lamaria211

Overnight DCing on dry hair going to wash in the am


----------



## Firstborn2

UGQueen said:


> Im glad you asked this. Firstly i would like to let you know that i sometimes will wear my net weave as a half wig/u part so i can take it on and off and then sometimes i will sew it down.. (plan on keeping it for about 6 months. )
> 
> Now tensions is not completely gone because your right i will be either sewing it or clipping it to my perimeter, to combat this i will have my stylist braid my perimeter with human hair extensions into the cornrow to reinforce it. therefore it will be stronger than my own hair. I usually always reinforce my perimeter cornrows but the sewing and cutting of thread (and sometimes hair) throughout the rest of my head caused some accidents to say the least.
> 
> I will also have a leavout of about .5 inch from ear to ear with a u part.
> Also to make it better i will use silk thread that doesnt swell when wet and which is gentler on the hair.
> 
> When ill be clipping the wig down ill be using wig combs instead of wig clips as i find my wig lays flatter this way and it does less damage.



Thank you for your detailed explanation, it helped a lot.


----------



## lamaria211

Sitting under my heating cap with Giovanni's Nutrafix for 15 mins before I add Aussie 3 minute DC to the mix


----------



## NikkiQ

Fur baby is feeling a bit better today so maybe I can take some time out for myself today and MAYBE do something to my hair. I have no idea what though. Still in my pony puff from yesterday.


----------



## Kerryann

I'm under the dryer dcing right now. Last night I slapped a bunch of castor oil in my hair and ghe woke up wash and dc. I'm going to be doing this every week now my hair felt so soft while washing and the comb out was the easiest thing ever today


----------



## Evolving78

i tried to roller set my hair last night.  i had such a hard time getting the comb through my new growth. i will be relaxing next week.  i can even wear my hair down for tomorrow. i will be in a bun.  i may need to cowash today or tomorrow.  my hair is full of cones with the heat protectant i used.  i may just not cowash and relax in a day or two.  plus i don't know if i have new flyaways or old ones.  but i can't stretch this time around.


----------



## phyl73

Growingmyhairlong said:


> Here is the hooded scarf I got from hatsome. Its warm with a silk lining. Sorry its so dark. I am going to get a hat next cause this scarf can't be rocked on weekends. When I get my satin lined hat I will post pics.
> View attachment 177081


 
OMG!  Thank you so much for this post!  I have been wondering how I would sew or get someone to sew satin into my hats.  I ordered a scarf and a hat.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey ladies...I've only posted once  but I've gone back to my wig reggie. I was trying to do the flat iron thing every two weeks but yea  that didn't last but a month and some change. So I'm back to the cornrows, daily cowashing and wigging it out. I know my hair likes that reggie anyway...


----------



## jerseygurl

Put some Africas Best oil and covered my hair with shower cap, a turbie, scarf and night cap to see if I can force some moisture in this hair. Will wash out whenever


----------



## GrowAHead

M&s daily is too much for me -- I read so much about increasing moisture for winter I think I may have gone overboard! Now I'm back to letting my hair tell me when it's thirsty lol


----------



## ronie

prepoo for 2 hours with evco, evoo, and wgo
wash with alter ego garlic shampoo (found at my mother's house since i forgot to pack my own)
emergencee for 15 mns with heat
black tea rinse
joico moisture recovery balm on top of my tea rinse for 45 mns no heat
Hair came out perfectly strong and soft.
no need for a leave in, just seal with wheat germ oil.
Joico moisture treatment balm is THEE most moisturizing DC ever.


----------



## ronie

i also trim about an inch all over with y new fromm vantage shears. I had a feeling my last shears did more damage than good. I know my relaxed ends are damaged but the more i was trimming the more splits i would get, taking away all my progress. So hopefully i won't need another trim before the end of the year and i can get back my inch.


----------



## ronie

lamaria211 i do find m&s very relaxing. Now that i found qhemet brbc and bee mine bee lovely daily conditioner i don't get to do it daily. These 2 give me moisturized hair for about 3 days depending on how i wear my hair. I kinda miss playing in my hair daily sometimes twice a day. 
However, i am happy to finally know what my hair feels like when it is truly moisturized.


----------



## Kerryann

Washed and blow dried and now rod


----------



## sofash

i have been doing protective styles for a few months now and hopefully i will have reached bsl by the time im done with this six month challenge. i started in july  so i have december and january to go. 
be protective styling with braids and bun. ill be in braids for another month and then idk maybe just buns


----------



## growbaby

Just did my long awaited aphogee 2 step  .. Then I blow dried .. No idea what I'm gonna do to it next.


----------



## Evolving78

just relaxed and i will flat iron tomorrow.  i am at the BSB mark, but i will claim it at the end of the year.  i will change my siggy pic too once i reach my goal!


----------



## gforceroy

Question: Is BSB and BSL pretty much the same for anybody here? It seems like BSL is almost MBL for some people...but not for me...


----------



## Evolving78

gforceroy said:


> Question: Is BSB and BSL pretty much the same for anybody here? It seems like BSL is almost MBL for some people...but not for me...



gforceroy

it is to me!  BSL is like MBL for me.  i wear my bra very low.  i was just mentioning this in the BSL 2012 thread.

GrowAHead

m&s daily can be too much for me too.  i have to really be careful not to create buildup.  that's why i wash my hair twice a week.  i am using heavier cream this winter without using an oil.  it seems to be working.  i still use a moisturizing spray though.  my hair is starting to be more dry with this pregnancy.  so some products i ran away from, i am able to get away with using now.


----------



## NikkiQ

gforceroy said:


> Question: Is BSB and BSL pretty much the same for anybody here? It seems like BSL is almost MBL for some people...but not for me...


 
I wear my bra pretty low so BSL and MBL are about the same for me. I think there's maybe 2" difference for me.


----------



## polished07

Kerryann said:
			
		

> Washed and blow dried and now rod



LIFE giving girl! Yass! *swoons*


----------



## polished07

I have been uber lazy with this weave its been so easy to just unwrap and go! I'm now thinking of the next ps style I'm almost 4 weeks in but I want something super fly for NYE the FH will be in town and I want to get dressed up and rock a fierce dress with a fierce fire red bob cut, looking for lace wigs now since I don't want any hair out or want to cut up any of my stash


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

^^^i need to start planning my protective styles as well. I'm trying to go hardcore for 2013. I'm willing to just write everything I may want down in my hair journal and just start from there. Maybe change up my PS monthly. Buy some wigs and other items that may help with retaining length. I'm just ready to get growing!!!


----------



## growbaby

gforceroy said:
			
		

> Question: Is BSB and BSL pretty much the same for anybody here? It seems like BSL is almost MBL for some people...but not for me...



There is a 1in difference between  BSB & BSL for me


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Gonna go ahead and join this BSL challenge, since I don't think I'll make it by December.

~Current hair length: About 1"-2" from BSL

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

~BSL goal month: Hopefully around March-April 2013

~Current Reggie and styling choices: I wash once a week, DC once a week, cowash 1-3x a week, moisturize and seal 1x daily, bunning/ponytail banding

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Trying to a avoid wash n go's, trying to keep my hair stretched, keep my moisture/protein balance in check, deep conditioning, using my steamer.


----------



## NikkiQ

Heyyyyy MyAngelEyez~C~U!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Heyyyyy NikkiQ!!


----------



## Carmelella

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> 9/30
> 
> 11/14
> 
> Slowly I grow



Slowly?? That looks like two inches in less than 2 months.


----------



## Curlygirly9

*Current hair length*
APL
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Texturized
*BSL goal month*
May '13 (About 3 more inces to go!)
*Current Reggie and styling choices*
Every Wednesday
- Hot oil treatment with EVOO or I DC/Prepoo on dry hair with V05 Sun Kissed Raspberry Conditioner. 
- After that I cover my hair hair with a plastic bag for an hour. 
- I then shampoo my hair in four sections with Kiss My Face Whenever Shampoo. On occasion I use Mane 'n Tail Original Shampoo (I have a very oily scalp).
- Condition and finger detangle with Kiss My Face Whenever Conditioner.
- Remove excess water with microfiber towel and apply Paul Mitchell The Conditioner to the four sections.
- Braid hair with Kiss My Face Upper Management Styling gel. 
- I lightly blow dry because of the cold weather.
- The next morning i unbraid and pull into bun with a bun former. 

*I don't use combs or brushes... ever!

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
I like my reggie so far, but I will do more AVC rinses and continue to do the search and destroy method. I also plan to seal my ends this winter with jojoba oil or Belle butters Orange dream cream.

*Post a beginning picture*
ETA: Starting pic


----------



## Miss AJ

NikkiQ said:


> I know I'll be bunning like it's going out of style after I do my yearly flat iron  *out here in PR,ain't no flat ironing with all the heat,humidity and no cold weather.*
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 

PR?!?!  I'm jealous lol.  I miss humid climates.  My hair was THRIVING when I was in Biloxi, MS for tech school.  If i can scrape the money up, I'm investing in a steamer, that's the best I can do til I can afford to relocate lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

Miss AJ said:


> PR?!?!  I'm jealous lol.  I miss humid climates.  My hair was THRIVING when I was in Biloxi, MS for tech school.  If i can scrape the money up, I'm investing in a steamer, that's the best I can do til I can afford to relocate lol.



Lol I'm from New Orleans so I'm used to humidity

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Guinan

Kerryann, growbaby & MyAngelEyez~C~U - yall got some crazy thick hair I LUV it!

Good Morning Ladies!!

Me and my hair were at war this weekend. I had spent 2+ hrs installing two strand twist and once completed I hated it. I decided to undo the front and do a twist out only in the front and kept the back of my hair twisted and french rolled it. It will do till Wednesday. I am going to flat iron my hair this week and for the month of December. My NG is crazy thick and tight and I feel like I am causing more breakage. I dont think 6mth stretches are for me. I think I will retouch every 3mths. 

Happy Growing Ladies!!


----------



## lamaria211

Morning ladies..I was mean to my hair yesterday (hand in hair disease)  so last night I DC'd with EVOCO on my dry hair and now I'm sitting in some Wen 613


----------



## mami2010

Hey ladies I am on a mission for this next hair journey.  I am getting prepared for it.  I have finally made my first length check shirt (homemade).  Right now I have a roller set, I don't plan to straighten until the end of the year.  If I had to guess I will be at line 6 or 7 when straightened.


----------



## NikkiQ

I like that you marked your goal on the shirt mami2010. That's a good idea! I put each milestone on mine, but it looks really crazy


----------



## mami2010

@NikkiQ lol, I think my shirt is tacky but I would rather buy some hair products than to spend my money on buying a shirt, lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

mami2010 said:


> @NikkiQ lol, I think my shirt is tacky *but I would rather by some hair products than to spend my money on buying a shirt*, lol.


 
Absolutely!!! I'm too cheap to pay $13 for a shirt so when I saw a store had some really good quality t-shirts for 2/$5...I was all over it!


----------



## ImanAdero

Washed my hair yesterday!

Used my usual Elasta shampoo and really tried to scrub my scalp. I again used Redken's Extreme conditioner. While in the shower I put my hair in about 10 twists and I hope I got all the conditioner out lol. 

After that I used a new leave in and I think I really like it. My hair feels really moisturized! I then sealed my ends with coconut oil to finish. 

The leave in I used was from Shea Radiance and its called: nourishing hair repair cream for kinky and curly hair. Found it at Target for like 12 bucks and we'll see how my hair feels tomorrow!


----------



## deedoswell

ImanAdero said:


> Washed my hair yesterday!
> 
> Used my usual Elasta shampoo and really tried to scrub my scalp. I again used Redken's Extreme conditioner. While in the shower I put my hair in about 10 twists and I hope I got all the conditioner out lol.
> 
> After that I used a new leave in and I think I really like it. My hair feels really moisturized! I then sealed my ends with coconut oil to finish.
> 
> The leave in I used was from Shea Radiance and its called: nourishing hair repair cream for kinky and curly hair. Found it at Target for like 12 bucks and we'll see how my hair feels tomorrow!



I was thinking about buying Shea Radiance.  Let me know how you like it.


----------



## pearlific1

NikkiQ said:


> Absolutely!!! *I'm too cheap to pay $13 for a shirt so when I saw a store had some really good quality t-shirts for 2/$5*...I was all over it!


 
I was too cheap to even do that. I used one of my fitted tshirts that had been downgraded to only wearing around the house or to bed


----------



## growbaby

pearlific1 said:
			
		

> I was too cheap to even do that. I used one of my fitted tshirts that had been downgraded to only wearing around the house or to bed



Lol that's what I did!


----------



## NikkiQ

pearlific1 said:


> I was too cheap to even do that. I used one of my fitted tshirts that had been downgraded to only wearing around the house or to bed


 


growbaby said:


> Lol that's what I did!


 
All of my bummin shirts have designs and words on em so I needed some anyway. DH tends to wear his shirts til they fall apart so I wasn't about to use one of them things


----------



## Americka

~Current hair length - APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Relaxed
~BSL goal month - July
~Current Reggie and styling choices - Wash/DC weekly, air dry, bun
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Eating healthier, increasing water intake, adding a hardcore protein treatment
~Post a beginning picture - will post Thursday


----------



## NikkiQ

:Welcome: to the party Americka!


----------



## ImanAdero

DeeDosowell

Re: Shea Radiance

So I think I like it! My hair feels really soft and has a great sheen. It feels like I actually moisturized it!

Normally by the end of the day, even in twists, my hair feels dry, but not today. 

Disclaimer: my hair ha been pinned up in. Fat twists all day, so that also might be why it's maintained moisture so well. But I like it!


----------



## Carmelella

mami2010 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies I am on a mission for this next hair journey.  I am getting prepared for it.  I have finally made my first length check shirt (homemade).  Right now I have a roller set, I don't plan to straighten until the end of the year.  If I had to guess I will be at line 6 or 7 when straightened.



Nice house!  Is that a tv mounted from ur ceiling?? ;p


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Hey ladies! 
Just checking in over here. Already trying to see if I'm going to stretch this relaxer past 10 weeks.....I would like to get one lllllloooooonnnnggggg stretch in before summer hits. I know me when summer hits and I'm been protective styling over 8 months, you won't be able to tell me NOTHING in a toned body with "near BSL" hair. I just need to be near it and I'mma lose my mind!!  Let me stop, just lovin my tresses!!  

@Americka welcome, welcome! I plan to make BSL when you do, by July! Let's grow, we got this chick! Even though I am do for a trim this go around, shouldn't be more than 1/2 inch esp the way I've been covering my ends.

@mami2010, you have a serious even hand! I like your shirt and I like the shirt style! Good for you, I'm too lazy to draw anything half way straight to use in public.

P.A.--I cannot wait for my Wen Fall Ginger Pumpkin and 613 to come in!!! Best $29.95 I've spent in a long time. Whoop Whoop, come on Chaz deliver it already!!

See ya chicas!

P.S.--- @NikkiQ, so um you saw my Who Dats!!!! Yeaaaahhhhh baby!!

Still aint right without my Boo Thang tho!!!


----------



## mami2010

@Carmelella Thanks, it is mounted to the ceiling by some chains going up to the attic.  We actually have two TV's in our bed room one in the sitting area that's a floor TV, and the one you see hanging on the ceiling in the bed area.  Honestly though, I really don't get to enjoy it yet because of my 5 and 6 year old are invading my room still.


----------



## mami2010

KaramelDiva1978
 Thanks, I am not very artistic. I think my kids can draw better than me, lol. But lately they are learning to draw and practice their hands so I decided to practice too.


----------



## lamaria211

I woke up this morning and my satin scarf was at the foot of my bed WTF my hair is so dry right now, I'm going to have to baggy or something or maybe CW. Help!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Good Lord lamaria211 what kind of stuff was going on that had your scarf at the foot of the bed???


----------



## JJamiah

Hey ladies.. here are some flicks













View attachment 178241


----------



## Damaged but not out

Damn MahoganyCurls

Just spent $13 on "The Conditioner"


----------



## Damaged but not out

Anyone familiar with this line, I'm going to try the condish and lotion(not for hair)

Also want to try the dry shampoo but, I have no real need to purchase.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Thinking about installing the Marley Twists I keep seeing pop up! My will be slightly smaller and neater. (I'm just anal like that... Don't judge me! )


Yes I will provide pics once complete


----------



## NikkiQ

Ashawn Arraine said:


> Thinking about installing the Marley Twists I keep seeing pop up! My will be slightly smaller and neater. (I'm just anal like that... Don't judge me! )
> 
> 
> *Yes I will provide pics once complete*


 

Ashawn Arraine You know I was gonna say that right?


----------



## ronie

Unplanned thanksgiving at the in-laws. No time for a weave or some braids. What am i to do with this 9 month post-relaxer hair . I am just venting guys, don't waste time suggesting styles to me. I have tried almost all the stretch/transition friendly styles suggested by others. None of them came out right or better i wouldn't wear them out of my bathroom; i am the most style challenged person i know  Thank God for wigs. But a wig at my in-laws? i'll think about it.


----------



## NikkiQ

Any Thanksgiving hair plans ladies??


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

NikkiQ said:


> Ashawn Arraine You know I was gonna say that right?



I figured someone would.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Any Thanksgiving hair plans ladies??



i'm bunning and sticking a flower in.  i don't want to be bothered.


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> Any Thanksgiving hair plans ladies??



Nothing special.  Just my normal DC weekend and back in a bun.  Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Americka

NikkiQ said:


> Any Thanksgiving hair plans ladies??



Relaxing at 15 weeks tomorrow morning.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> Any Thanksgiving hair plans ladies??



Nothing but a bun for me I may try and fancy it up with a clip or something but it won't be much


----------



## bibs

I'm showing up to the party late, but I'm here and in!

Here are my starting pics:

October 29





November 07. Did a light dusting this day.





I'm so proud of my progress and ready to keep trekking! 

I wear my bra pretty low, and am tall (5'9"), so I've got another 4-5" to make BSL. I'm hoping to be there by *July 2013*. 

My current reggie is to co-wash 3-5x a week with HE LTR or Suave humectant (summer), add in Giovanni Direct, twist or braid up hair at night after adding coconut oil and elasta qp mango butter and otherwise leave it alone. I flat iron 1-2x a month.


----------



## Guinan

Damaged but not out, I havent tried it. Where did you purchased this from? Def give a product review

Morning Ladies!! NikkiQ

After work, I plan on DC for about an hr and then putting my hair into 4 braids. The next day I'll probably do a navy bun. 

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone


----------



## pearlific1

NikkiQ said:


> Any Thanksgiving hair plans ladies??


 
I'm CW & doing a nice high bun. I'm meeting my bf's family tomorrow and will be staying with them until Sun erplexed so I think a bun is all I will be able to manage until I get back into my element (my house) Sun night.


----------



## Damaged but not out

pelohello said:


> Damaged but not out, I havent tried it. Where did you purchased this from? Def give a product review
> 
> Morning Ladies!! NikkiQ
> 
> After work, I plan on DC for about an hr and then putting my hair into 4 braids. The next day I'll probably do a navy bun.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone




Only just ordered it from Vitacost.com


----------



## Evolving78

Americka said:


> Relaxing at 15 weeks tomorrow morning.



Americka
what relaxer are you going to use?  what is your method?


----------



## Americka

shortdub78 said:


> Americka
> what relaxer are you going to use?  what is your method?



I purchased the CON w/ argan oil. Thanks again for your review of it!  
Method - traditional way. I'm too goofy to do half and half. However, instead of dividing in 4 sections, I usually divide my hair into 6 to 8 sections. Crown is relaxed first and edges/nape are done in the last 3 minutes. My hair is mostly texlaxed.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Any Thanksgiving hair plans ladies??



I'm relaxing at the salon as I type this. I was 14 weeks post.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Today has been kind of a pamper me day since tomorrow is gonna be long and insane. Did my first attempt at Naptural85's best twist out ever. It's gonna be an epic failure/hot mess hybrid. I should've made the twists smaller since my hair isn't as stretched out as it should be. I have a feeling tomorrow will be a puff kind of day. After that, I went ahead and gave myself a lactic acid facial peel and a gradient mani using Thanksgiving/fall colors. Hair is under a satin wave cap and bandana. I'll be sure to take pics tomorrow to show you guys how it came out.


----------



## Songbirdb

~Current hair length
*Grazing APL*

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*Natural*

~BSL goal month
*August*

~Current Reggie and styling choices
*Wash, Condition, Straighten (no true reggie)*

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
*will be protective styling*

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## NikkiQ

:welcome3: Songbirdb


----------



## Songbirdb

Thanks! I'm excited! BSL is looooong overdue! I should have been BSL a year ago! I'm going to make it this time! lol


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:


> Any Thanksgiving hair plans ladies??



I blow dried my hair and managed to break the dryer comb in hair so had to buy a new one. lol Got a trim today and now have it braided up for a braid-out. After this week I will be rocking wigs.


----------



## curlyTisME

Thinking about braiding my hair up for a year! Dec 2012 to Dec 2013. Box braids! I think I'll leave them in for two months, take them down, then rebraid two weeks later. Trying to retain as much length as possible before my sister gets married next year! Any suggestions ladies? Anyone braided continuously for a long period of time?


----------



## CoiledByNature

Hey ladies, it's been a while since I've posted but here is my update/question ... Well I took out my invisible part yesterday, I was supposed to get a new weave this morning but both people bailed on me. Basically I had no other options seeing as how I threw my pony tail away and already purchased the weave.. So I ATTEMPTED to sew it in myself. So after 3 hours of frustration I managed to get it all sewn in. This was my first sew in on myself so the job underneath the weave isn't to shabby..but it looks pretty good on top.. Which I think had made me Want to learn how to do my own sew ins... Tired of paying people...
So on to my hair growth!!
Well I got my invisible part sew in on the 5th of November.. My hair was in the middle of my tattoo and look where it is now!! In just a little over 2 weeks!!! YAYYYYYY  
Unfortunately I won't be able to apply the MTG while I'm in my current sew in because curly weave will be impossible to manage but this is a 20$ pack so it's coming out in about a week or so (side note- the length check pick my hair looks uneven because I blow dried the left side way more than the right ) 
And my question::
These pics are from today, someone please give me some input on my ends.. Are they split!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

curlyTisME said:
			
		

> Thinking about braiding my hair up for a year! Dec 2012 to Dec 2013. Box braids! I think I'll leave them in for two months, take them down, then rebraid two weeks later. Trying to retain as much length as possible before my sister gets married next year! Any suggestions ladies? Anyone braided continuously for a long period of time?



I wouldn't mind trying to braid and stretch for a year...hmmm


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Looks like everyone is doing well.  You can tell we are a determined band of BSL'ers looks like even the holidays won't stop a protective style!!! LOL!  That's some serious focus.  I will be working for half a day from home tomorrow and finalizing my Black Friday trek partly sprinkled with some online shopping too.  Just Grow Already posted some Black Friday sales on hair goodies on her FB page.  But since I got a steal on my Wen intro kit, dang did I mention that thing again, I'm just too excited....I'm going to forego the Silk Dreams Vanilla conditioner and go ahead with my second bottle of Hairfinity vitamins instead.

If anything, I may deep condition tomorrow because for the most part I will be home.  Been working too much, so I need to chill before I put my energy into the BF Madness.


----------



## offthechainliz

i would love to be brastrap length by the end of 2013 but it may be a bit unrealistic for me as I'm just about neck length right now. Happy growing ladies. hopefully i catch up to you guys in 2014!


----------



## NikkiQ

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!!!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## mami2010

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!!! 

I've been to the gym and came home and took down my braids. I'm wearing a braid out today. Braid outs seem to be working for me since I go to the gym everyday.  And yes the gym here in Guyana is open today, lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

Very pretty mami2010


----------



## livinthevida

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!

I am grateful for all of the advice and support you all have given to this long hair newbie turned APL Ninja! 

NikkiQ thanks for being an excellent moderator too  

*posting via the LHCF app hope this works!*


----------



## lamaria211

Happy thanksgiving!!! Everyone be safe and enjoy


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Happy Thanksgiving ladies don't hurt yourselves too bad! Lol


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Been pre-pooing for over an hour with sulphur oil on my scalp, HH LTR and coconut oil.  Will be co-washing with my beloved Wen Fig  and got most of my Black Friday shopping done online.  Loving it!  Hope you ladies are all having a great day also!!


----------



## Evolving78

decided to cowash and air dry.  i just felt like running some water on my hair.  it's going back in a bun.  i will wash again Sunday.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Thanksgiving 2012...been feeling like my hair is out of wack. So I did this blowout. Grazing BSL stretched, but my ends look thin :-(. Trying to decide if I want to flatiron or not...or if I need to trim...


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:
			
		

> Thanksgiving 2012...been feeling like my hair is out of wack. So I did this blowout. Grazing BSL stretched, but my ends look thin :-(. Trying to decide if I want to flatiron or not...or if I need to trim...



I wouldn't say that the flatiron is necessary I would go for the trim now and not risk a major cut later.


----------



## pookaloo83

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:
			
		

> Thanksgiving 2012...been feeling like my hair is out of wack. So I did this blowout. Grazing BSL stretched, but my ends look thin :-(. Trying to decide if I want to flatiron or not...or if I need to trim...



I would flatiron before I trimmed. So it can be more accurate. Jmo.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## NikkiQ

How much do you think you need to trim off MyAngelEyez~C~U ?


----------



## Foxglove

I put some marley twists in. I'll be leaving them in at least until Jan


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Good Black Friday Morning Ladies!!!

I am enjoying that I have another day off today......its been a long time coming at my workplace.  My son and I are about to get our started with him at the barbershop and then I'm on the road to visit family before everyone leaves for N.O. for the Bayou Classic festivities.

NikkiQ--waiting for the twistout pics, don't leave us hanging!! 

CoiledByNature- I like the twistout and I think you have skillz just for attempting it and getting it done in 3 hours!!  Your growth after 2 weeks is amazing and I know when sew-ins are done well and your own is maintained you can get insane growth and retention!!  I may cover mine with a wig this fall as part of my protective stylings. Good work.  I can't tell if your ends are split, but mine are kind of thin on the end like that and I am getting them trimmed off today.  I have color on the ends and the dryness and thinning is a mess, so off they go!

MyAngelEyez~C~U-- First of all, your hair is growing so FAST!!  You will be a BSL Ninja by like March at that rate! I too would trim, just to prevent the thin ends from rising up any higher.  I'm not kidding it hurts my feelings to feel like I'm cutting off my progress, but I'm like okay, in the long run my progress is going to be SO much better in terms of health and length.  Right now, ends are on LOCK in protective mode like Fort Knox!!! 


Anyone doing the 6 month no heat, no trim challenge with Sistawithrealhair on Youtube? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMXxcc_j5Gs&list=UUp88cUzUT3tF5D4WTREfZQA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## NikkiQ

KaramelDiva1978 I posted the pic in the everyday hair thread last night but here ya go


----------



## jaded_faerie

~Current hair length: collar bone

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: relaxed

~BSL goal month: December 2013

~Current Reggie and styling choices: KISS. I have 3 u-shape wigs I've made. I poo/con weekly. Grease scalp w/sulfur product weekly. moisturize daily.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Maybe add a hair growth vitamin.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

NikkiQ I'm not sure, I think I should lightly flat iron to get a true view of my ends. I'm hoping once I do that I'll only need to take off .5"-1". 

KaramelDiva1978 I agree, I don't want to loose anymore progress, so I will trim.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Love it love love it!!!  It looks so soft too!!  For a hair of a second I was wishing I was natural again........okay moment passed! 



NikkiQ said:


> @KaramelDiva1978 I posted the pic in the everyday hair thread last night but here ya go


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^It's been in a bun since I got home yesterday so Lord knows what it looks like now


----------



## deltagyrl

~Current hair length *APL*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd *Natural*
~BSL goal month *June*
~Current Reggie and styling choices *Bunning it*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? *DC more*
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> KaramelDiva1978 I posted the pic in the everyday hair thread last night but here ya go



Oooh nice Nikkyq!


----------



## polished07

I'm doing the 6 month challenge on YT w SistaWrealhair too ;-) Idk how I'm gonna do that now that I think about it I'm supposed to be using heat to length check my 1 yr bc anniversary  

Idk why I bought hair products when I'm supposed to hiding my hair?! I kept telling myself it was for the kids lol got some AO for shampooing/condish/dc and DB for moisture twisting products and some vitamins ocean silica and biotin Before I run out even  though I have alot left of my GNC ones I'm hype! Trying to get to BSL baby!!! *fistpump*


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 said:


> I'm doing the 6 month challenge on YT w SistaWrealhair too ;-) Idk how I'm gonna do that now that I think about it I'm supposed to be using heat to length check my 1 yr bc anniversary
> 
> Idk why I bought hair products when I'm supposed to hiding my hair?! I kept telling myself it was for the kids lol got some AO for shampooing/condish/dc and DB for moisture twisting products and some vitamins ocean silica and biotin Before I run out even  though I have alot left of my GNC ones I'm hype! Trying to get to BSL baby!!! *fistpump*



What challenge is that? Haven't checked that one out before.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

polished07 said:


> I'm doing the 6 month challenge on YT w SistaWrealhair too ;-) Idk how I'm gonna do that now that I think about it I'm supposed to be using heat to length check my 1 yr bc anniversary
> 
> Idk why I bought hair products when I'm supposed to hiding my hair?! I kept telling myself it was for the kids lol got some AO for shampooing/condish/dc and DB for moisture twisting products and some vitamins ocean silica and biotin Before I run out even though I have alot left of my GNC ones I'm hype! Trying to get to BSL baby!!! *fistpump*


 
I got my 1/2 inch trim today so I'm ready to hold off on the scissors until June by stretching my relaxers and covering my ends.  Maybe she will give 1 heat pass?  When is your BC anniversary?  As for the product purchase from one to product junkie to the next, you can never have too much!! 




NikkiQ said:


> What challenge is that? Haven't checked that one out before.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMXxc...1&feature=plcp
> 
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Carmelella

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:
			
		

> Thanksgiving 2012...been feeling like my hair is out of wack. So I did this blowout. Grazing BSL stretched, but my ends look thin :-(. Trying to decide if I want to flatiron or not...or if I need to trim...



Ur ends don't look thin and I think it's impossible to tell on a blow out of natural hair.  Ur hair is probably just bunched up in most places and those "thin" looking areas are the strands that got straightened more.  I say leave it till u flat iron


----------



## Carmelella

Sooo after my corrective about two weeks ago my hair was feeling very hard , don't know if it was due to the hard protein treatment the next week but I've been trying to fix it since.  I DC'ed and ACV rinse the back last week ( was in a crazy rush and couldn't bare to dry the whole thing.  Protective styled ( pics below) where I slathered the front with moisturizers and oil b4 braiding.

Right now I'm dry DCing with suave humectress, neutrogena triple moisture and olive oil.  Hope this fixes everything. 

Thanksgiving hair:


----------



## cherrynicole

Im in!

~Current hair length- APL
~Relaxed
~BSL goal month-April 2013
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Still tweaking this. stretching relaxers, PSing with buns and weaves occasionally. decreasing heat and manipulation
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? I may decrease my stretching period so my ng isn't so miserable and increase my deep conditioning

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> What challenge is that? Haven't checked that one out before.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



It's just a 6 months no heat challenge Sistawithrealhair on YouTube is doing I think it starts dec 21 ends first day of spring


----------



## NikkiQ

6 months with no heat? That's pretty easy for me. I would join,but I'm flat ironing for Christmas lol

 cherrynicole


----------



## Carmelella

The dry DC and olive oil was a major success.  I left it in for 3 or so hours while cleaning and my hair feels 100% different.  I acv'ed again then did quick conditioner. Dried with my microfiber .. And. I'm telling yah that that cloth makes a HUGE difference in dry time.  I bought a pack of 10 for cheap at home depot ( $7).  Blow dried on medium heat for not even 5 min total. Did a quick braid pattern in front, twist out in back. 

Notes: I gotta stop putting conditioner in my relaxer cuz even after a corrective I'm underprocessed. Makes sense cuz I use to use super and now I'm using normal plus conditioner. 

- need to find cuter protective style for front.  Something neat but still grown up, lol. Wish i cud twist.  My front needs major TLC. Avoiding flat ironing. 

















Will wear back mostly pinned up.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I'm seriously thinking about getting an install of crochet braids. I have been watching a few YouTube tutorials and they turn out beautifully. This seems easy to do and easy to maintain as a protective style. I could switch up styles often and wear for 6 weeks an install. Plus I would be able to care for my hair underneath as well as my scalp. Hmmmmm just thinking aloud


----------



## pookaloo83

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I'm seriously thinking about getting an install of crochet braids. I have been watching a few YouTube tutorials and they turn out beautifully. This seems easy to do and easy to maintain as a protective style. I could switch up styles often and wear for 6 weeks an install. Plus I would be able to care for my hair underneath as well as my scalp. Hmmmmm just thinking aloud



It's really easy. I used to do them alot.  Very easy to get to your scalp to wash and all! And light weight!


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

My twist as promised (excuse my messy bathroom)


----------



## lamaria211

Moisturizing and sealing with the last of my Nubian Heritage Grow n Strengthen custard & EVOCO


----------



## NikkiQ

Ashawn Arraine said:


> My twist as promised (excuse my messy bathroom)


 
AHHHHhhhhhhh I love em Ashawn Arraine!! And I love the style you have them in. Those are gorgeous


----------



## KiWiStyle

Ashawn Arraine said:
			
		

> My twist as promised (excuse my messy bathroom)



Is this all your hair!?  This is gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> AHHHHhhhhhhh I love em Ashawn Arraine!! And I love the style you have them in. Those are gorgeous



Thank you so much NikkiQ!


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Is this all your hair!?  This is gorgeous!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you! No, I wish it was. I wouldn't be in this challenge if it were. My goal is to have twist this long down my back. My hair is a little past shoulder length in the back. Maybe this protective style will help me get there sooner than planned. I need to hurry up and get that starting pic in here. Can I just take one out and stretch the hair the put it back in will that count? Lol


----------



## KiWiStyle

Ashawn Arraine said:
			
		

> Thank you! No, I wish it was. I wouldn't be in this challenge if it were. My goal is to have twist this long down my back. My hair is a little past shoulder length in the back. Maybe this protective style will help me get there sooner than planned. I need to hurry up and get that starting pic in here. Can I just take one out and stretch the hair the put it back in will that count? Lol



You're right.  I wasn't even paying attention to the thread title, lol.  I love the style though.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

Oh hell last night I ghe'd with hair trigger growth elixir and castor oil uhm yeah I still have it in with my hat and shower cap on.
my S/O jumped out his sleep around 5 this morning woke me up and asked me if I smell pine sol lmao I said no but I know what it is he said what I told him come closer and I made him smell my hair he shook his head and went back to sleep


----------



## NGraceO

*Current hair length*
A little past apl, I think. My hair plays tricks on :-/ _You can tell me based on my pic[\i]

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*

 I am recently texlaxed....like, two days ago, recently

*BSL goal month*

ehhh, whenever it happens. I was hoping for the end of December, but it seems a little unlikely now, so whenever works for me!!

*Current Reggie and styling choices*

Since I'm a new texlaxer I have a whole new Reggie to plan and figure out. I guess I can attribute getting this far to long term protective styling (braid extensions and the like),  But  I'll update as I learn 

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*

Nothing yet. I guess I will see as I go.

*Post a beginning picture*_


----------



## Evolving78

going to try this ORS mayo today.  i haven't been experiencing much breakage this week, and want to keep it going.  i hate getting in the shower often to rinse my hair.  i may use the sprayer from the kitchen sink to rinse, and do my final rinse in the shower.


----------



## Angel of the North

Holding my spot, will post starting pic and info later


----------



## Carmelella

Nnelove said:


> *Current hair length*
> A little past apl, I think. My hair plays tricks on :-/ _You can tell me based on my pic[\i]
> 
> *Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
> 
> I am recently texlaxed....like, two days ago, recently
> 
> *BSL goal month*
> 
> ehhh, whenever it happens. I was hoping for the end of December, but it seems a little unlikely now, so whenever works for me!!
> 
> *Current Reggie and styling choices*
> 
> Since I'm a new texlaxer I have a whole new Reggie to plan and figure out. I guess I can attribute getting this far to long term protective styling (braid extensions and the like), But I'll update as I learn
> 
> *What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
> 
> Nothing yet. I guess I will see as I go.
> 
> *Post a beginning picture*_


_


unless you are a sllooowww grower or you have planned cuts i think you'll definitely make your goal by december if not sooner.  very nice hair both straight and curly!_


----------



## Curlywurly10

Nnelove said:
			
		

> Current hair length
> A little past apl, I think. My hair plays tricks on :-/ You can tell me based on my pic[\i]
> 
> Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> 
> I am recently texlaxed....like, two days ago, recently
> 
> BSL goal month
> 
> ehhh, whenever it happens. I was hoping for the end of December, but it seems a little unlikely now, so whenever works for me!!
> 
> Current Reggie and styling choices
> 
> Since I'm a new texlaxer I have a whole new Reggie to plan and figure out. I guess I can attribute getting this far to long term protective styling (braid extensions and the like),  But  I'll update as I learn
> 
> What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
> 
> Nothing yet. I guess I will see as I go.
> 
> Post a beginning picture



Gorgeous hair!


----------



## BraunSugar

I washed my mini braids today. I'm going to continue wearing my mini braids until the end of April and check to see if I've made it to BSL. If not, I'll continue wearing them until I make BSL. I'm not sure if I will wear them on my journey to MBL or not. It all depends on how much (or little) work they are as my hair grows out.

Still on my vitamin regimen. I'm also juicing and trying to increase my water intake.


----------



## Miss AJ

I washed, blow dried, and flat ironed my hair today. It's wrapped and tied with a silk scarf now but here are some pics:


----------



## felic1

They look nice!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Wow Miss AJ, you have made some great progress since starting your journey...


----------



## bajandoc86

Ashawn Arraine said:


> My twist as promised (excuse my messy bathroom)


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

>



Thank you!!! So much especially coming from you!


----------



## cottoncoily

Just got a trim that put me back at APL so I'm in. I'm natural 4a/3c. I've been neglecting my hair lately but I usually wash once a week a moisturize with anything I can find every other day. I think I need to start protective styling more (anything but two-strand twists). Every time I get close to BSL I always have to cut bc of my ends so I've been stagnant for the past two years....I'm looking to change that. Here are my pics:


----------



## NikkiQ

cottoncoily any idea what could be effecting your ends?


----------



## lamaria211

cottoncoily said:


> Just got a trim that put me back at APL so I'm in. I'm natural 4a/3c. I've been neglecting my hair lately but I usually wash once a week a moisturize with anything I can find every other day. I think I need to start protective styling more (anything but two-strand twists). Every time I get close to BSL I always have to cut bc of my ends so I've been stagnant for the past two years....I'm looking to change that. Here are my pics:



I had to cut almost 2" when I hit apl now I'm on a baby my ends mission!


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!

I hope yalls holiday was good. On Friday, I DC for about 5.5 hrs. I started to seal in my DC and OMG!! it really helped with my NG and ends. I sealed my DC with Walnut Oil. I am really loving that oil. Sealing my DC will def be something I do for now on. I flat ironed my hair and I plan on keeping it for 2wks. This will be my last week with the MN and I will resume with it in Feb.

Happy Growing Ladies!!


----------



## cottoncoily

NikkiQ said:


> cottoncoily any idea what could be effecting your ends?



Sometimes I go through lazy spells and don't moisturize & protect like I should. On top of that, I used to stay in twists all the time and I learned I can no longer do that style. I get terrible knots at my ends even if they're in for less than a week. I need to find a new style and be consistent.


----------



## ImanAdero

cottoncoily said:
			
		

> Sometimes I go through lazy spells and don't moisturize & protect like I should. On top of that, I used to stay in twists all the time and I learned I can no longer do that style. I get terrible knots at my ends even if they're in for less than a week. I need to find a new style and be consistent.



I've found for me (even though I still twist because it takes less time) that braids work better. My ends don't knot with them in like they do with twists. Perhaps box braids will be a better style?


----------



## Neala21

Hi Ladies 

I definitely want to join this challenge now that I'm finally at a point where BSL looks possible.

Current Length:  1" past APL
Texture: Natural
BSL Goal Month:  July 2013 

(BSL is only 2-3" away; MBL is a 1-2" diff from BSL which is my ultimate goal)

Current Reggie: weekly wash and deep condition, add protein light/medium deep condition 2x a month

Styling choices: Bantu knots, twists/twist outs, braid/braid its, twist-Bantu sets, curlformers

Planning on changing: I plan to add in a few things such as moisture/seal nightly using castor oil on my ends, hard core protein ev 2 months, reduce heat usuage and add in Bunning styles due to I recently bleached a section of my hair and applied a purple semi perm hair color.

Current Length after 1" trim


----------



## NikkiQ

:welcome3: Neala21. Your hair looks so healthy and shiny. Love it!


----------



## NGraceO

Carmelella said:


> unless you are a sllooowww grower or you have planned cuts i think you'll definitely make your goal by december if not sooner.  very nice hair both straight and curly!



U think? I wanna say i have like 2-3 inches til i hit the bra strap....unless my bra is just low...lol


----------



## Carmelella

pelohello said:
			
		

> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> I hope yalls holiday was good. On Friday, I DC for about 5.5 hrs. I started to seal in my DC and OMG!! it really helped with my NG and ends. I sealed my DC with Walnut Oil. I am really loving that oil. Sealing my DC will def be something I do for now on. I flat ironed my hair and I plan on keeping it for 2wks. This will be my last week with the MN and I will resume with it in Feb.
> 
> Happy Growing Ladies!!



I just did that with olive oil and I could not believe the difference!  Keeper for me too.


----------



## Carmelella

After I did an official measure I changed up my goal dates.  if I was the retention QUEEN, I could hit MBL by next December.

Current: APL

Needed a closer goal to keep me motivated: 

Full APL: ? ( Feb-March 2013)
Defined as all the back half of my hair , all of the V, hits or surpasses APL, all of hair noticeably full, hair naturally hangs at APL even when fluffy. 
( now my hair hangs clearly past CBL, but not at APL) 

Top BSL: 4 in ( July 2013)
Bottom BSL 5 in (sept 2013)
MBL 6 in ( dec 2013)
WL : 7.5 in ( 5/2014)


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to try to wash my hair tonight.  i really want to try this protein treatment, but i am too lazy for all of that in and out of the shower mess.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Bunning while in twist still keeps the hair moist. Winning!!! (In my Charlie Sheen voice)


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

Current hair length: Almost APL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Texlaxed, transitioning to relaxed
Goal Month: At least by Dec "13
Current Reggie and styling choices: 
Sew-in
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? 
Taking hairfinity vits and growth aids (red pimento oil and sulfur mix oil)  
setting a regime and sticking to it 
Post a beginning picture 
will post one after I take out my sew-in


----------



## lexxi

Almost apl about a in or two away
My hair texture is a 4a natural
My regimen I'm still working on I want get caster oil and mango butter but I am waiting to create one til I order supplies for right now I'm in kinkies. 

One thing I plan the do differently is wigging. I'm going to get a kinky curly wig and also start doing braids or more kinkies. I basically don't want to see my hair that's the goal. Now I do dye my hair but I'm changing the scheduled dye date to every nine months which will mean I will dye it in march 2013. 

I did include a photo but it's old as I stated I'm in kinky twists so I don't have a photo and wasnt taking one til 28/29 of December right in time for the reveal for apl .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## UGQueen

Just checking in. Currently in a u part wig. Will try and protective style all the way into June. Wish me luck.


----------



## Guinan

@cottoncoily, twists are too much manipulation for me too; especially if I do them too small. However, the bigger twist are alittle better.

Morning Ladies!!

M&S, last night with Elasta QP Mango butter and sealed with Avocado Oil. I then baggied my ends only while my hair was in pigtails. I then applied my MN on my scalp. I plan on dusting the right side of my hair on 12/10, b/c my ends feel weird (like straw). I'm trying that cutting by the moon thing (whatever works )

Oh, almost forgot, I have been viewing YT on how to install crochet braids. I am obsessed I feel like that's a style that I can actually do. I'm not a big fan of weaves/wigs when they look so un-natural but the ones that I viewed on YT look soo good. If I do it, I will do it sometime next year and it will be short (no longer than CBL).

Happy Growing Ladies!!


----------



## deedoswell

Hi just checking in.  Did a Aphogee 2 min this weekend followed by a DC, blow dry, one pass flat iron and then back in bun with M&S ends.  

lexxi - love your hair color and that Hello Kitty phone cover!


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

NikkiQ quick question I REALLY like my twist and kind want to keep them up for a while since they look so much like my actual hair, they are a protective style,and they are my dream goal length. I need to submit a starting length pic. Does it count if I just take one twist out in the back and stretch it and snap the pic? I also have pics of previous wash and go's but I don't think I have the back of my hair in those. Just let me know. Thanks


----------



## NikkiQ

Yeah that's perfectly fine Ashawn Arraine. As long as you're able to use your starting picture as a reference when doing your length checks to see how far you've come


----------



## ronie

Pre poo with evco and wgo, wash with kerastase oleo relax shampoo ( done with the samples and will not purchase the full size bottle as previously planned). Any suggestion for a moisturizing sulfate shampoo will be appreciated. 
Quick protein treatment with emergencee for 20mns no heat
Black tea rinse
DC with joico moisture recovery treatment balm (officially HG product). Consistent amazing results for 4 consecutive washes. 
Tried the loc method with wgo, bee mine bee lovely conditioner. When my hair was almost air dried I applied some Darcy's botanicals coconut and cupuacu butter to the ends. Put into 4 braids. Will cornrow later for wigging the rest of the week. 
Oh hair feels amazing by the way. Strong, moisturized, shiny and minimal shedding and breakage. Keeping my fingers crossed that this keeps working


----------



## NikkiQ

Paging lamaria211. Any moisturizing sulfate shampoo suggestions for ronie?


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> Paging lamaria211. Any moisturizing sulfate shampoo suggestions for ronie?



Sulfate moisture poo: I love Nexxus Therapie poo and Silk Elements moisturizing poo
Sulfate free: Creme of Nature Argan oil poo and Wen are my top picks
ronie


----------



## Evolving78

ronie
Mizani MoisturFusion Milk Bath
Suave Almond and Shea Butter

i use these and i lather and repeat.    i don't think the CON has sulfates in them.  it is a great shampoo, but will cause buildup over time.  it does leave somewhat of a coating.


----------



## youwillrise

so, i did decide to join this challenge...i might have to update some of my info on the questionnaire thingiemajigglehooper.

im adding this picture to just give you an idea of what im working with now...but i'll post another one later (but not too much later) that will show where i am in relation to bra better than this one can.

this picture was taken november 18, 2012.


----------



## Evolving78

ok i just shampooed with Suave Almond and Shea and now i am doing a protein treatment with ORS Mayo.  i will leave it in for 20-30mins since i am not getting under the dryer.  after that, i am going to dc with Suave Almond and Shea conditioner and some avocado oil for 30 mins under the dryer.

i plan on air drying and bunning.  i am really going to work on strengthening my hair without over doing it on the protein.  i will not ever be messing with Aphogee 2 step ever again.  that is just too hard core for my fine strands.

i want to see if this no breakage land really exist.  there are folks on YT and here (forum, not the thread) that claim they have no breakage, but next thing you know, they are doing crazy drastic trims and they don't admit to hidden damage.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Keep up posted shortdub78. I wanna know if this wonder land exists too


----------



## ronie

Thanks lamaria211 shortdub78 and NikkiQ. I will pick up the nexxus therapie on my next cvs run, and will add the mizani milk bath to my wish list. Will come back with feedback.


----------



## ImanAdero

So... I think this Shea Radiance leave in MIGHT become a staple/Holy Grail product for me. 

I have yet to remoisturize since putting in these small 2 strand twists... And my hair is still pretty soft! 

That was almost a week ago! 

Ahhhh so excited! Hopefully it lasts long though because I'm not forking over $16 every month for this...


----------



## KiWiStyle

I blow dried and flat ironed my hair on Friday and now I'm in repair mode.  I prepoo'd with an oil mix of some fantastic oils and then washed my hair.  I thought it may be a good idea to reconstruct my strands from all the heat so I did an Aphogee 2-minute. Now I'm DC with Joico MR Balm.  I have a feeling my hair wants to say THANK YOU!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

It's here it's here it's here!!!!!! I'm so in love with the scents!!! Having a hair EXPERIENCE on tomorrow evening .....can't wait. I may never shampoo again...


----------



## AlwaysNatural

If your ends are heat damaged (straight) but it's not really affecting your hair would you gradually cut them off till they vanish? Cut them off one time?Or wait till you go to get your hair evened out and layered at the end of the year and continue with your regular trimming schedule.

*Edited for grammatical clarity.


----------



## KiWiStyle

AlwaysNatural said:
			
		

> If your ends are heat damaged (straight) but it's not really affecting your hair would you just continue with your regular trim schedule till they vanish, cut them off or wait till you go to get your hair evened out and layered at the end of the year keeping the ends and trimming as usual so when you go to get it layer and evened out you don't really "lose" anything?



I don't have a lot of  advice but I was just thinking this ^^^ is one loooong sentence, lol!  I think I can try to give you my experience with my DD's natural hair.  When a stylist heat damaged her hair, I lightly trimmed and continued to dust her ends every month as to not lose a lot of length at one time.  I think it will also depend on how you style your hair too.  Skinny, straight ends aren't that cute with 2-strand twists, twist outs, or wash n go's.  some of her strands were damaged throughout the length so growing it out definitely takes patience.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AlwaysNatural

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I don't have a lot of  advice but I was just thinking this ^^^ is one loooong sentence, lol!  I think I can try to give you my experience with my DD's natural hair.  When a stylist heat damaged her hair, I lightly trimmed and continued to dust her ends every month as to not lose a lot of length at one time.  I think it will also depend on how you style your hair too.  Skinny, straight ends aren't that cute with 2-strand twists, twist outs, or wash n go's.  some of her strands were damaged throughout the length so growing it out definitely takes patience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Oh sorry, edited it. Yeah it looks ridiculous when in any natural style, but I feel like its such a waste to be APL and my ends in its natural state look straight and thin. It does look okay in flexi rod twist outs and sometimes in cornrows.


----------



## Guinan

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> It's here it's here it's here!!!!!! I'm so in love with the scents!!! Having a hair EXPERIENCE on tomorrow evening .....can't wait. I may never shampoo again...
> 
> View attachment 179415


 

Yeah!! I've always wanted to try WEN, after hearing so many great things about it. I think once I finish up the products that I already have, I might give it a go.


----------



## NikkiQ

AlwaysNatural said:


> If your ends are heat damaged (straight) but it's not really affecting your hair would you gradually cut them off till they vanish? Cut them off one time?Or wait till you go to get your hair evened out and layered at the end of the year and continue with your regular trimming schedule.
> 
> *Edited for grammatical clarity.


 
I would dust them every other month and then have the stylist cut off any damaged ends that may be left you go to see them at the end of the year.


----------



## KPH

I have been cowashing, air drying and wrapping nightly since joining this challenge since I sweat in my head.  During the day it's either in a bunn or some kind of clip but not tight.  I can't do styles where I feel my hair is pulled at all


----------



## pearlific1

AlwaysNatural said:


> If your ends are heat damaged (straight) but it's not really affecting your hair would you gradually cut them off till they vanish? Cut them off one time?Or wait till you go to get your hair evened out and layered at the end of the year and continue with your regular trimming schedule.
> 
> *Edited for grammatical clarity.


 
I would gradually trim off the damaged hair


----------



## NikkiQ

Moisturized my Celies this morning and applied my MN mix before spending the entire day on custom orders for customers' Christmas gifts. Thank the Lord no one saw me today b/c I looked like a super HAM!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

pelohello said:


> Yeah!! I've always wanted to try WEN, after hearing so many great things about it. I think once I finish up the products that I already have, I might give it a go.



Do it!!! This is my second order and I lllooovvveeeddd my Wen Fig. My rollersets were delicious.  The 613 scent is crazy yummy and with the reviews I can't wait to deep condition with it. I just want Ginger Pumpkin to be as moisturizing.


----------



## lamaria211

Gonna go pick up some staples this weekend no more new products for me for a while.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Still M&S nightly....ran out of my Cantu So I had to fall back on my HE touchably smooth as my moisturizer. I'm needing to hit up my BSS and go shopping as well. I need some more ORS creamy aloe shampoo as well because it's low and only has enough for me to clarify with once more....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Angelicus

Hi everyone!  I haven't been as active as I should on the hair board but for 2013, I really want to make a change. I have been wearing my hair APL (when curled) for 2 years but it is not the business! I need my long hair back to feel sessy! 

*Current hair length *- I am actually BSL when I pull my styled hair but I consider my hair APL because that is where my hair lands when styled. Four or 5 inches would get me there. It's complicated, lol.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd? *- Relaxed with Linage Shea Butter Relaxer (the best relaxer on the planet, people!). I am relaxed straight; I used to be "tex-laxed" but I prefer being straight now (not bone straight).

*Relaxing Schedule 2013*
April 2013
August 2013
December 2013

*~BSL goal month* - December 2013

*~Current Reggie and styling choices* - I have a simple regimen
*Relax every 4 months.
*Dye (henna, indigo) every 3-4 months.
*Trim occasionally.

Wash and set hair 1x-2x a week - always wash and condition in sections:
-Oil Massage pre-shampoo treatment
-Clarifying shampoo followed by moisturizing shampoo
-Steaming deep conditioner and/or moisturizing conditioner for at least 10 min
-Apply leave-in conditioner; roller set. Dry. Flat iron new growth.
-Moisturize daily. 

_*Products_
-Extra Virgin Olive Oil
-Suave Clarifying Shampoo
-Complete Silk Dreams Hair Care line (best line ever)
-Motions Foaming Wrap Lotion (sparingly)

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
I want to be consistent with protecting my hair at night to prevent split ends. I also want to moisturize more often. I may start taking growth pics in the future but not at this time. 

I am requesting not to post a photo starting length (I'm not good at picture-taking  ).


----------



## NikkiQ

Angelicus! Sounds like a good simple reggie and nice product choices  Adding you to the challengers list.


----------



## Fhrizzball

I celie braided my minitwistout and it looks busted...

I ended up flatwisting it along the sides and pinning it up. I should've kept them stretched.

How far is everyone from BSL? I'm .5 inches away but I don't think I will make it. Next year for sure though!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm about 3" or so away from BSL. I'll know for sure when I straighten next month. I gave myself a trim a month ago today so it may have changed.


----------



## Miss AJ

I'm not claiming full APL until the middle of December even though I think I'm already there lol but I'm not sure how many inches til BSL. Might have to recruit the bf to do some measuring lol.


----------



## growbaby

Hello ladies,


Been doin my usual Reggie. We have storm warnings here where I live so hair has been in 6 Bantu knots under my satin bonnet under a beanie since my DC on Monday (what is that 4 days?). Took the front 1 out this am n wearing my hair like this until the downpour stops.


----------



## CurlsBazillion

I used to dust monthly but scissors haven't touched my hair since September 18th (my bday ) and to my delight my ends aren't looking like crap at all.  This morning I was checking my calendar for assignments to get done and I started checking my ends at the front and sides of my head.  I stop and thought, wow my hair is retaining because I used to always need my magnified mirror to look at my ends.  Also my troubled crown is doing great.  It's filling in but I need to get back to being consistent with the use of emu oil in that area twice daily.  
I'm going to wait and flat iron in February for my son's birthday and see what my ends really look like.  I plan to purchase some Washi shears to ensure I'm not undoing my progress with scissors that aren't sharp enough.  Hopefully I can leave them in the box because my ends are so perfect lol.  I am determined to make BSL in 2013, I'm sticking with the plan no matter what.


----------



## baddison

*POSITIVE AFFIRMATION:*
This time next year (2013) I will be FULL-BSL.  Yaaayyyyy


----------



## KiWiStyle

baddison said:
			
		

> POSITIVE AFFIRMATION:
> This time next year (2013) I will be FULL-BSL.  Yaaayyyyy



^^^claim it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

i might be 2-3 inches away from BSL.  so maybe by March i will get there.  just did a light protein treatment today.  i didn't do a moisturizing dc afterwards.  didn't feel the need to.  my hair feels nice right now and it is in a bun.  i didn't use a comb at all today.


----------



## fatimablush

i'm in..

current length- back of neck

i am texlaxed

bsl by december 2013

*current reggie and styling choices--*

*styles*-braid outs, rollersets, flexi rods, curl formers, wiggin', pin curls,
buns or phony pony

*hair care-* steaming, oiling scalp with jbco and scalp massage

pre-poo with aloe vera castor oil and coconut oil mixture

spray with my mixture underneath wigs

green/black tea rinse or coffee rinse (why did i stop)

using satin moisturizer or another 

one of the moisturizer from Claudie or Lucretia Body oils whipped body butter seal with argan oil, coconut oil or jbco.

apply ALter Ego leave in conditioner my favorite

dust ends occasionally

*hair care*

keep up with protein treatments and moisture

concentrate on ends

texlax every 10-12 weeks may change 

*vitamins and supplements*

msm-source naturals, vitamin c
Mineral Rich
omega 369 or salmon oil
protein shakes (i drink after workout)
eating healthy
drinking more water
working out
drink bamboo tea


will post a pic when i wash hair when i wash again
my hair is in pin curls now.


----------



## ronie

Having a "less is more" moment. After reading the benefits of ceramides i started prepooing with a mixture of wgo, gso, evco, and some of the DC i am trying to use up. Although it didn't hurt my hair, it did not impress me either. Last week i decided to only keep the wgo and evco (dropping the conditioner and other oils), and i finally saw the difference. I didn't have a chance to cornrow my hair this week, so i have been combing my hair everyday. There's not as much snapping, and there's been a nice surprise in my comb: only a few strands. I am trying the combo again this weekend to confirm the results.


----------



## BraunSugar

I'm enjoying my mini braids. Keeping them bunned for the most part. Tonight I'm going to set the ends on perm rods for some variety. Still taking my vitamins regularly. Very optimistic about hitting BSL by the end of April. I'll post my starting pic after I remove these braids.


----------



## NikkiQ

to the challenge fatimablush!


----------



## Carmelella

Started off as dusting, then turned out into a full trim... .5 - 1.5 inches  in places.  I thought my ends were good but I think the effects of my wool peacoat this week as well as purposefully adding some relaxer to my tips the last time to lay it down has finally showed up.  . I had little tiny splits and my ends looked very golden.  

Now my hair in the back is more even and looks fuller at least.  Wearing my hair up for the rest of the month and then deep PS'ing weave:wig until BSL.  I'm staying away from the crack for a lil while too, lol





"ohmahgah!! APL is gone! "





" This hair game bidness is some bull$hi-et!"




" but what can you do... "




Pony is decent but hair will be duly hidden for quite some time.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I plan to flat iron my hair and take pics this weekend... Not sure. I want to access where I am with my journey. I picked up some Castor Oil and Shea Butter Hair Growth Treatment from Hairitage Hydration and I like it so far.  I've seen hair sprouting in thinner areas around my hairline. I love the fact that it doesn't take a lot of product and my scalp is happy. I really like her products.


----------



## lamaria211

I think if I could stick to One hair care line it would be Creme of Nature Argan oil line. All the products are still bogo at Walgreens and I plan on purchasing one of everything today! Except the oil moisturizer (it has mineral oil as the 2nd or 3rd ingredient. Ill stick to my staple leave ins (Silk elements and Aveeno Nourish) but I love the poo, oil treatment and DC


----------



## GrowAHead

Trying to get on this finger combing band wagon!  Here is a finger combed bun that I thought looked ok.  

I'm hoping this will help my retention because I think my ends are looking thin.. I don't know if it's all in my head or what. erplexed

Back View & Side View


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 I'm making my shopping list for when I go home again. It'll probably be a while before I go back home so I gotta make sure I stock up.


----------



## RayRayFurious

Hey ladies! Don't think I've posted in here yet, but I am in. Still hanging out in the APL 2012 post, but I'm close.

I have some pics there and in my album.


----------



## GrowAHead

So when we all reach BSL are we still ninjas or is that like graduating to samurai level?


----------



## NikkiQ

GrowAHead said:


> So when we all reach BSL are we still ninjas or is that like graduating to samurai level?



Oh that's a good question! Haven't thought about it. What do you think ladies? What will we call BSL graduates??

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Ash25

Is it too late to join???  Currently APL in the back & SL in the front.


----------



## dr.j

Current Length: APL
Natural
BSB by December 2013
Current reggie: Wash weekly, DC w/o heat, twists or braids to stretch hair, PS w/ buns, clarify once a month, heat every 4-6 months to trim
What I will change: DC w/ heat, still searching for a good moisturizer!  My hair is low porosity - it takes forever to dry but once dry, I can't keep it moisturized.  
Will come back and post picture.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ash25 said:


> Is it too late to join???  Currently APL in the back & SL in the front.



Not at all Ash25. Challenge is open to anyone at any time.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## youwillrise

~*Current hair length* - apl in back, about collarbone on sides, slightly past chin in front
~*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd* - loose natural
~*BSL goal month* - december 2013
~*Current Reggie and styling choices* - wear hair in mini twists, dc overnight & condition wash once a week, protein (hydrolyzed keratin) when i want/need to, moisturize/seal/baggy on wash days, dry hair 85% under hooded dryer, wrap twists to stretch on wash days, lubricate w/ oil/butter daily, wear twists w/ ends hidden, trim every few months or when needed. 
~*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?* - more consistency. getting back to serious protective styling.  less manipulation. 
~*Post a beginning picture* - posted one picture...will post another when i take these mini twists out.


----------



## ImanAdero

Sitting with coconut oil in my hair! I need to really get some goodness out of this pre-poo because I'm using up my stash and what I plan to shampoo with tomorrow doesn't do me well. So I'm hoping the oil makes it all better lol

Gonna wash tomorrow and do a big arse Marley bun! I just love how they look so I'm gonna try it. I dunno if I want to braid up the front and sides, but I'll probably just do the bun with a faux bang. 

I just love the way a big arse top knot looks and hopefully I'll be able to rock it for a week!


----------



## Carmelella

I like samurai! Lol.  What comes next... Master? 

And yes I'm at work right now , and yes I did just take 5 minutes googling " what's higher than a samurai?" :silly:


----------



## lamaria211

About to wash out this pre poo so I can DC all day long


----------



## Miss AJ

Just trimmed my ends 2 months late but they were hardly split, felt rough but they feel and look so much better!  Currently doing an aphogee treatment, then I'm gonna DC with silk elements mega cholesterol while I watch a movie.


----------



## HoneyA

I am so tempted to join this challenge. I just joined the APL 2013 one but I may be able to make BSL by the end December 2013. I remember going from  above SL to BSL quite quickly the first time because I kept my hair moisturised and bunned so I should be able to make it in 12 months if I do the same thing and retain all my growth. *still thinking* I'll come back and answer the questions before December 31, 2012 if I decide to join officially. Happy hair growing!


----------



## KiWiStyle

GrowAHead said:
			
		

> So when we all reach BSL are we still ninjas or is that like graduating to samurai level?



So wouldn't all this make NikkiQ "Sensei"??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

KiWiStyle said:


> So wouldn't all this make NikkiQ "Sensei"??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Love it....ITA


----------



## NikkiQ

But a Sensei would be your teacher. I'm learning with you guys. I don't wanna be above anyone. No way!


----------



## GrowAHead

Carmelella said:


> I like samurai! Lol.  What comes next... Master?
> 
> And yes I'm at work right now , and yes I did just take 5 minutes googling " what's higher than a samurai?" :silly:



Waist length 2014 = master level lol


----------



## Damaged but not out

Going to wash hair for blow dry and length check. yaayyyy for me


----------



## Ash25

NikkiQ said:


> Not at all Ash25. Challenge is open to anyone at any time.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Awesome!! 

Current reggie:

Wash with homemade shampoo: Black Soap, Rhassoul clay, and EOs

Deep condition with: QB anything lol, plus aloe and EOs

Rinse with: Coconut or ACV

Moisturize & Seal with: QB BRBC, Sapote, coconut, and olive oils and a lil heat

Protective style, Protective Style, Protective Style!!! all day errry day


----------



## mami2010

I am really thinking about going relaxer free in 2013.  I am going to give it a try at least, maybe, undecided. :/


----------



## NikkiQ

Like just stretching for the whole year mami2010 or transitioning?


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ transitioning


----------



## mami2010

I have about 3 inches of bone straight relaxed hair and the rest is texlaxed.  Now being mostly texlaxed I think I am ready to conquer going natural.

As you can see in the photo below my very thin bone straight relaxed hair...horrible, I am cutting them bone straight relaxed ends off come January.


----------



## NikkiQ

How long do you normally stretch your relaxers for? If you can go a long time without a problem, then trying to go relaxer free next year will likely be okay for you to do.


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:


> How long do you normally stretch your relaxers for? If you can go a long time without a problem, then trying to go relaxer free next year will likely be okay for you to do.



16 weeks is the longest I have ever gone without a relaxer.


----------



## Angelicus

mami2010 You can do it! I know you can. I usually go 12-16 weeks without one but I have had no issue combing through my new growth. I doubt that I am going to transition or go natural, but I am loving the fact that I don't "need" a relaxer. Rooting for you!


----------



## NikkiQ

Taking the Celies down today and rockin it in a bun. I've been doing braided buns for the past week and I want to give myself a good wash session after everyone leaves our house when the party is over. If they weren't so fuzzy looking, I'd just leave them in a bun and throw on a headband.


----------



## Blairx0

Inching closer


----------



## NikkiQ

Well goodness Blairx0 the challenge hasn't even started yet and we're gonna have to put you out already


----------



## Blairx0

NikkiQ said:


> Well goodness Blairx0 the challenge hasn't even started yet and we're gonna have to put you out already



You'll never get rid of me!


----------



## Sholapie

Hi all!  
Im new here and so excited to have joined. I've been a long time lurker, mostly just using the search function to answer every question about hair I've ever had lol
Anyway I would love to join this challenge.

Reggie:
Texlaxed apl 
Shampoo once a week
Chelate monthly
Dc weekly with any condish and added yoghurt
Im trying to learn how to rollerset because im cutting out hair straighteners 
Moisturise and seal in sections daily
Co wash once during week
Main styles are buns and bantu knot out/ braidouts

What i'll do to get to bsl?
Reduce heat use to every couple months
m&s everyday
Low manipulation styles 

start pic (please excuse my fluffy back i'm working on it)


----------



## Angel of the North

*~Current hair length*: 2 inches past APL 3-4 inches away from full BSL

*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd* Relaxed

*~BSL goal month*: August 1st

*~Current Reggie and styling choices*: Regimen (including what precise steps you are taking in order to get to MBL) Pre-poo weekly, co-wash bi-weekly, shampoo twice a month (one of these is a clarifying poo), DC weekly alternating with moisture and protein DC's sometimes both, Hard protein week before and week after relaxer, trim when I get relaxed.

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*: I will be wearing more PS, M & S every other day, baggying and babying my ends, going back to only relaxing 3 times a year again

*~Post a beginning picture* Attached


----------



## coyacoy

~Current hair length: just at, maybe a smidge above APL 

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd....natural

~BSL goal month: December

~Current Reggie and styling choices: Regimen 
Wash weekly and DC always with protein.....henna once a month....heavy protein once per month....stretch to dry using b/d on cool setting....moisture and seal daily.....updo/bun ps or twist out as go to styles....fav product lines include (in no particular order) Darcy Botanical, Qhemet, Claudie's Revitalizer, Komaza Care and Silk Dreams

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?: 
More regularly ps'ing.....monthly dusting....

~Post a beginning picture Attached


----------



## ImanAdero

Yep. If I didn't say it before, I'm saying it again. Shea Radiance Nourishing Hair Repair Cream is ALLADAT!!!!!

I was planning on doing the faux marley bun, but I love what happened when I too down the braids so much, I'll just wear the braid out!

Picture attached!


----------



## Sholapie

^ looks very defined and moisturised


----------



## yaya24

Im going to have to excuse myself from this challenge.  I did a huge blunt cut to sl today. Fingers crossed I will still get to BSL by 2013.. If I make it back to APL early then I'll be back to join you all.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome to all the newcomers! 

My guests didn't leave til about an hour ago (11pm PR time) so I didn't get to wash my hair today. Going to pre-poo my hair tomorrow during the day and start the wash process tomorrow night. I can't wait!!


----------



## lawyer2be371

~Current hair length* Some where between APL and BSL*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd *natural*
~BSL goal month *March 2013*
~Current Reggie and styling choices*protective styling with braids*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*nothing much protective styling sulfur, exercise eating clean and drinking lots of water*
~Post a beginning picture *check fotki currently still in braids did a length check for the front uploaded that today*


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!

My hair is still straight even with my workout yesterday. The edges are starting to curl but by me wearing a very thick headband no one can see it. I am hoping to get another two weeks in (total of 3) w/ my hair straight but my scalp is beggying to be washed. So I might buckle down and DC, protein (2min aphogee) & cowash this weekend. I am trying to prep my hair for its Jan relaxer. So I stopped with the MN (I will resume w/ the MN either 2wks after my relaxer or in Feb), been wearing my hair in a bun, dusting my ends & trying not to manipulate it too much. 

Do any of yall ladies have this problem: Whenever I straighten my hair my ends always feel dry. So I always baggying them. The left side is fine but the right side of my hair, the ends feel so dry and stringy. I carefully looked at the ends on the right side and I didn't see any split ends or knots and whenever I wear my hair down, it looks fine. But when I touch my hair on the right side it feels like hay, but only an inch of the ends feel that way, the rest of the strand feels soft. I think the next time I flat iron my hair I am going to switch my heat protectant to an alcohol free one. I currently use Matrix Sleek heat protectant and one of the 1st ingreditients is alcohol. I'm guessing the right side can't handle it I also dusted my ends last week. That seemed to help alittle.

Happy Growing Ladies!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Can any straighteners help pelohello?? I have no experience with straightening my hair so I have no advice. Sorry erplexed


----------



## Miss AJ

Yea definitely get that matrix sleek heat protectant OUTTA there. The watery looking ones do nothing for our hair especially with that denatured alcohol or sd alcohol in it.


----------



## NikkiQ

My mom is insisting on me getting a Dominican blow out for the holidays but idk. I'm terrified


----------



## Miss AJ

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> My mom is insisting on me getting a Dominican blow out for the holidays but idk. I'm terrified



I've gotten ONE Dominican blowout and it wasn't bad. How well does your hair normally tolerate heat?


----------



## NikkiQ

Miss AJ said:


> I've gotten ONE Dominican blowout and it wasn't bad. How well does your hair normally tolerate heat?


 
Honestly idk. I've had it fully flat ironed and blown out once since being natural and I washed it out 3 days later. It started to revert by the 2nd day. My best friend hot combed one piece back in September and it reverted back with no problem.


----------



## Miss AJ

Hmmm, if u decide to go through it, I would wait long enough so u can get a good protein DC in a couple times. My hair is fine so at least 85% of my products are pumped with some type of protein. I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## NikkiQ

I planned on doing a protein treatment right before I went home for the holidays so it'll be sorta fresh. I'm all about protein


----------



## Evolving78

i took my bun down this morning.  as i was gently finger detangling, i didn't have any breakage.  i do plan on washing today, so we will see how that goes later.  i do plan on giving myself another protein treatment today.  after that, instead of once a month, i will do it every other weekend.  i may get a flexi rod set for Christmas, but i want it to be really full.


----------



## Blairx0

pelohello said:


> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> My hair is still straight even with my workout yesterday. The edges are starting to curl but by me wearing a very thick headband no one can see it. I am hoping to get another two weeks in (total of 3) w/ my hair straight but my scalp is beggying to be washed. So I might buckle down and DC, protein (2min aphogee) & cowash this weekend. I am trying to prep my hair for its Jan relaxer. So I stopped with the MN (I will resume w/ the MN either 2wks after my relaxer or in Feb), been wearing my hair in a bun, dusting my ends & trying not to manipulate it too much.
> 
> Do any of yall ladies have this problem: Whenever I straighten my hair my ends always feel dry. So I always baggying them. The left side is fine but the right side of my hair, the ends feel so dry and stringy. I carefully looked at the ends on the right side and I didn't see any split ends or knots and whenever I wear my hair down, it looks fine. But when I touch my hair on the right side it feels like hay, but only an inch of the ends feel that way, the rest of the strand feels soft. I think the next time I flat iron my hair I am going to switch my heat protectant to an alcohol free one. I currently use Matrix Sleek heat protectant and one of the 1st ingreditients is alcohol. I'm guessing the right side can't handle it I also dusted my ends last week. That seemed to help alittle.
> 
> Happy Growing Ladies!!!



Had the same issue and crisco cured it


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> My mom is insisting on me getting a Dominican blow out for the holidays but idk. I'm terrified



i straightened my DD's hair last year for Christmas. my mom talked me into it.  i didn't know what the heck i was doing.  but i did give her a nice trim.  plus her hair is so delicate and fine.


----------



## NikkiQ

Just took my hair down out of my bun from yesterday and about to tackle this mess. I haven't washed it since before Thanksgiving. Lord have mercy! It's time.


----------



## gennatay

~Current hair length 
a little pass Shoulder Length
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd
 Natural
~APL goal month
 December  
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Buns and Wash and Go's
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
properly detangling before washing and pineapple hair at night
~Post a beginning picture
Ill post a better beginning picture later


----------



## PinkPeony

As always I'm wigging it, celie braids underneath.
Last wash I sealed with two types of grease, I keep forgetting how my hair loves grease.


----------



## Your Cheeziness

Current length: APL
Relaxed
Goal month should be around August because I'm including trims.
My Reggie will be protective styling via sew ins. I wash weekly and I wear then between 8-12 weeks.
I'll also be taking Hairfinity vitamins.
I'll post my start pic when I take it for the end of the APL challenge.


----------



## Sholapie

Just added a start pic to my post but I'll post it here too. Really hoping to work on thickness. I'm hoping my new running schedule will get some extra blood flow to my follicles lol


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Good afternoon ladies!!! Up in Bantu knot out right now only because I had family come over this weekend. I washed and DC Saturday morning and continued with my leave in followed by sealing with EVCO. I absolutely love my coconut oil. I think I would suffer tremendously without it lol. I'm ready to hit my BSS up to go product shopping. Really need to stock up on my staples 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell

I need to get to the BSS this week also.  I'm running low on everything!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

WAshed my hair yesterday morning put in my dc and still haven't taken it out yet smdh laziness because I washed and dc'd my dd and SO hair


----------



## coyacoy

Working from home today so hair is in 4 bandu knots till tonight when i will spritz with CR tea spritz then apply a little DB cocoa smoothing cream then seal with sumthin, not sure yet .....since my labor day and black friday product hauls the possibilities are endless!!


----------



## Carmelella

Washed and 100% air dried on Friday, I said good bye to the flat iron and blow dryer for now.  I actually loved the results.  My hair looks and feels about 3 times as thick.  To dry I scarfed the front and twisted the back.  It could of dried smoother if I didn't comb out so soon or curled the ends.

Pinned bun, no hair added.  Gotta work on making it even


----------



## lamaria211

M&S with E QP mango butter and EVOCO
I've been using my new Hollywood Beauty castor oil on my scalp every other day since I got it. There's so many great reviews for it on YouTube (mostly white girls)


----------



## youwillrise

i oiled/buttered my twists
put them up in a french braid (still learning)
then i decided that i wanted to spritz my hair with water...so i did that later. 

keeping those ends hidden.  
trying to keep manipulation low.  

week one of these mini twists...done
today is day 8, so just entering week 2.  
still looking good.


----------



## Angel of the North

lamaria211 said:


> M&S with E QP mango butter and EVOCO
> I've been using my new Hollywood Beauty castor oil on my scalp every other day since I got it. There's so many great reviews for it on YouTube (mostly white girls)



I love their carrot oil, that's the oil of choice for me this month I'll be using  it to seal, mixing in my prepoos and using for HOTs. I've never tried any of their other oils. I really like the ingredients of the carrot oil too.


----------



## Angel of the North

Got my touch up on Saturday so I'm just enjoying my hair for this week, I'm not fully PSing but I am wearing my hair in a ponytail. After wash day it will be back to bunning. I'm moisturising with ORS olive oil and sealing with Hollywood Beauty carrot oil, I've been using a silk headscarf every night too


----------



## NikkiQ

Is it me or did this year fly by?? Can't believe it's time to think about hitting BSL already.


----------



## Miss AJ

I'm surprised I kept APL long enough to even JOIN a BSL challenge. The last time I reached APL I was set back to SL after a "trim", then when it reached APL AGAIN, I ruined it by relaxing bone straight and coloring bright red (at the same dam time lol) so I ended up transitioning and big chopping. Now my best friend keeps trying to talk me into cutting my hair and I'm like LOOK HEIFER, let me get it long and enjoy it, THEN we can do all the crazy crap u want lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

You better tell your friend to back it down. You're not cutting!


----------



## Miss AJ

Lol!! She's done so much stuff to her hair and it still LOOKS ok, but I can tell its not healthy. She's bleached and done crazy colors, she flat irons a lot and I'm just not into that. Long hair means nothing to me if its damaged and unhealthy.


----------



## Sholapie

ugh dealing with some annoying breakage. wondering whether to do a hard protein or henna treatment soon..


----------



## NikkiQ

How often do you do a protein treatment or use henna Sholapie?


----------



## Sholapie

I used Henna years ago but very consistently and got good results. I've only used the aphogee 2 step once but got really good results in terms of instantly stopping breakage.
It isn't bad breakage but I want to nip it in the bud  Have you used either?


----------



## NikkiQ

Sholapie said:


> I used Henna years ago but very consistently and got good results. I've only used the aphogee 2 step once but got really good results in terms of instantly stopping breakage.
> It isn't bad breakage but I want to nip it in the bud  Have you used either?


 
Aphogee's 2min treatment is one of my staples. I use it every 4 to 6 weeks. Keeps breakage at bay for me


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Aphogee's 2min treatment is one of my staples. I use it every 4 to 6 weeks. Keeps breakage at bay for me



I couldn't have said it better lol


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Someone bumped up the henna thread last week and I read through about 10 pages before deciding I want that auburn /burgundy color. Natural color and stronger hair? Sounds good to me. I am so loving this Wen Ginger Pumpkin as a daily leave in. Smells good and feels good sealed in with coconut or olive oil. Think I'll be here for a while. #happyhairhappylife


----------



## ImanAdero

I had made it to 3 day hair... Then realized I wasn't gonna push it.   I've been wanting to try the marley bun, so here it is.   It's a completely different color than my natural hair haha, but oh well! I'm still gonna wear it for the rest of the week.


----------



## NikkiQ

Who cares if it's a different color??? That's cute ImanAdero!!!


----------



## lamaria211

Morning ladies! I'm about to CW with ion Hard Water condish then air dry in a bun for the rest of the day (nothing special) *


----------



## NikkiQ

Going to call the salon back home and try to make an appointment. Hopefully they're open right around Christmas. I don't wanna do like I did last year. Get it done on the 21st and it revert by Christmas Eve


----------



## Sholapie

Oooh how exciting nikkiQ! Hope we get to see


----------



## growbaby

Hey ladies,


They went && cancelled my subscription on me! Lol. But it's cool I gave them their monies. I'm still here doin the same ol, maybe a lil less cuz I'm in hell week (finals) at school right now. You will all see me back n action in about 10 days. Have a good week!


----------



## PinkPeony

I love my halfwig the older it gets the better it looks, there is NO reason to get a new one so why am i looking? Sigh...


----------



## pearlific1

PinkPeony said:


> I love my halfwig the older it gets the better it looks, there is NO reason to get a new one so why am i looking? Sigh...


 
My Tammy half wig looks AMAZING after it becomes worn. When I first take it out of the bag, I'm brushing and flipping and teasing the life out of it


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I got a few wigs that look AMAZING after a few wears and shakes, but straight stringy and ugh out the bag. My DH has seen me doing all kinds of stuff to my wigs when I first get them and just shakes his head at me


----------



## Realhairdontcare

After watching the commercial. I really want to try WEN!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Uh oh...we got another WEN head ladies!!


----------



## lamaria211

I love wen but after using CON Argan oil poo I don't really need it


----------



## SimJam

Ive decided Im only gonna do length checks 

December 31 2012, 
June 30 2013 
December 31 2013

I'm driving myself crazy


----------



## NikkiQ

Length check every 6 months SimJam? Ooooh IDK if I could do that  I'd be pulling every curl,braid and loose hair I find to length check.


----------



## pearlific1

SimJam said:


> Ive decided Im only gonna do length checks
> 
> December 31 2012,
> June 30 2013
> December 31 2013
> 
> *I'm driving myself crazy*


 
LOL....My length checks are every time I shampoo and DC . It drives me insane because I know for a fact that I will only get 4"/year  but I'm always checking to see if a miracle has happened



NikkiQ said:


> Length check every 6 months SimJam? Ooooh IDK if I could do that  *I'd be pulling every curl,braid and loose hair I find to length check*.


----------



## Sholapie

Im the same simjam lol 

Just did an aphogee 2 step protein treat (couldn't wait for the weekend) and my hair feels STRONG! I don't think it smells too bad either but im no longer worried lol im going to make sure i do it every 6 weeks. I do forget how much my hair loooves protein.


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> Length check every 6 months @SimJam? Ooooh IDK if I could do that  I*'d be pulling every curl,braid and loose hair I find to length check.*





pearlific1 said:


> LOL....My length checks are every time I shampoo and DC . *It drives me insane because I know for a fact that I will only get 4"/year * but I'm always checking to see if a miracle has happened



Thats exactly my point I check my hair  every day or at least it feels like i do and I know already that Im only gonna get 4 or so inches so there is no need to be causing no excitement every day 

its the same thing, I had to break myself out of weighing myself like 3 or 4 time FOR THE DAY. It worked while I was losing the 50lbs I lost but now that ive been maintaining for over 6 months I weigh myself only on the weekend. I can get obsessive like that and stress myself out so I need to nip that in the bud.


----------



## kandiekj100

I was in the BSL 2012 challenge, but I don't think that's going to happen. If I made BSB, I'd probably would even claim, but the most I can see is I am full APL. I'm about to put my hair away for the rest of 2012, putting my hair in senegalese twists. After I take them down, which I hope to get 6 weeks out of it, which would be good for me, then I'll take a starting pic.


----------



## Miss AJ

I saw this CAYUTE bun style when I was watching Tia and Tamera's reality show. Tamera was wearing a high bun with a flat twist across the front. I am so gonna try it after my wash session this weekend.


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay so 2 weeks from today I'll be heading back to the states for the holidays  and one of the main things on my agenda is to stock up on hair products to bring back with me. Any suggestions for things to try out that have given you guys great results? Anything fairly new that came out that you are obsessed with?


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> Okay so 2 weeks from today I'll be heading back to the states for the holidays  and one of the main things on my agenda is to stock up on hair products to bring back with me. Any suggestions for things to try out that have given you guys great results? Anything fairly new that came out that you are obsessed with?



Creme of Nature Argan oil products are my new favs.


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> Creme of Nature Argan oil products are my new favs.



Any product in particular I should try or are they all good?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Miss AJ

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Any product in particular I should try or are they all good?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Another inquiring mind checking in lol. DO TELL cuz I have been DYING to do a product haul from this line.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> Any product in particular I should try or are they all good?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I would give up my wen for the shampoo!!!!! (Don't tell nobody) the DC is also top notch and the oil treatment is heavenly down to the scent


----------



## deedoswell

lamaria211 said:


> Creme of Nature Argan oil products are my new favs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 180633



Hhhmm, I've been wondering how those are.  I may need to give them a try!!!  Thanks!


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> I would give up my wen for the shampoo!!!!! (Don't tell nobody) the DC is also top notch and the oil treatment is heavenly down to the scent



Whaaaa....????! Your beloved Wen?? Oh man this shampoo must be good.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

The only product Im not willing to even try is the oil moisturizer cause the 2nd ingredient is mineral oil. I don't mind mineral oil in my conditioners or any product as long as its way far down on the ingredients list but not 2nd.


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

growbaby said:
			
		

> Hey ladies,
> 
> They went && cancelled my subscription on me! Lol. But it's cool I gave them their monies. I'm still here doin the same ol, maybe a lil less cuz I'm in hell week (finals) at school right now. You will all see me back n action in about 10 days. Have a good week!



same situation !! I have 2 finals and a paper left. my hair has seriously been in need of some TLC. good luck on yours !!!!!


----------



## JJamiah

Two papers and two finals to study for.. huh. Granny braids and some cute unique hats.

Sent from my (SPH-L710) Galaxy III using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm probably the worst roller setter on earth :-(.  I don't know how you ladies do it; keeping the hair taunt, making small enough sections so hair stays on rollers, clipping the hair to the roller.  I almost lost my mind trying to rollerset and now that I'm done, I only have an hour to dry before I have to pick up DD from school. This is why it's been over a year since I last tried it, It's so discouraging. I feel like if I continue to practice, I'll end up losing my length due to breakage but I want to learn so I can be cute some of the [email protected] time

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 can you give KiWiStyle some roller setting pointers? I know you're pretty darn good at it.


----------



## Curlygirly9

Washed my hair today with V05 Champagne Kiss shampoo and conditioned with my beloved Kiss My Face Whenever Conditioner
I ordered Curls Cashmere Curl Jelly a few days ago and got a ton of samples so I decided to try them out for a wash n go. I applied the cashmere curl leave in first then raked in the curl jelly. My ends were a bit frizzy so I put some curl gel-les'c over it. 
I like the curl jelly. I did a braid out bun with it when I first got it (I have to remember to take a pic of the bun in the future) but I am in love with the curl gel-les'c. I will order the full size next time 

Here are the results:
90% dry





100% dry- had to blow dry the crown of my head it takes forever to air dry


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm probably the worst roller setter on earth :-(.  I don't know how you ladies do it; keeping the hair taunt, making small enough sections so hair stays on rollers, clipping the hair to the roller.  I almost lost my mind trying to rollerset and now that I'm done, I only have an hour to dry before I have to pick up DD from school. This is why it's been over a year since I last tried it, It's so discouraging. I feel like if I continue to practice, I'll end up losing my length due to breakage but I want to learn so I can be cute some of the [email protected] time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



what size rollers are you using? and the section should be the size (length) of the roller.  roller under instead of over may help you keep the rollers more taunt.  and using the clips that slide into the roller helps them to stay put as well.  and you clip the base of the roller (at the scalp)


----------



## Evolving78

lamaria211 said:


> The only product Im not willing to even try is the oil moisturizer cause the 2nd ingredient is mineral oil. I don't mind mineral oil in my conditioners or any product as long as its way far down on the ingredients list but not 2nd.



i really love the leave-in!  and the shampoo.  i also have the hair polish too.  i haven't tried the conditioner yet.


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay so you guys are saying the leave in and the shampoo are a must try? Hmmm...might have to look into it. Not sure about the shampoo though. I have enough shampoo as it is and I don't really need more.


----------



## ramore07

Thank you!


----------



## Sholapie

Im having a go at rollersetting this weekend as well. Really nervous though, im trying mesh rollers and pins. I bought vitale setting lotion as i read someone raving about it in another thread. Will post results anyhow


----------



## Firstborn2

Curlygirly9 said:


> Washed my hair today with V05 Champagne Kiss shampoo and conditioned with my beloved Kiss My Face Whenever Conditioner
> I ordered Curls Cashmere Curl Jelly a few days ago and got a ton of samples so I decided to try them out for a wash n go. I applied the cashmere curl leave in first then raked in the curl jelly. My ends were a bit frizzy so I put some curl gel-les'c over it.
> I like the curl jelly. I did a braid out bun with it when I first got it (I have to remember to take a pic of the bun in the future) but I am in love with the curl gel-les'c. I will order the full size next time
> 
> Here are the results:
> 90% dry
> View attachment 180677
> 
> View attachment 180679
> 
> 
> 100% dry- had to blow dry the crown of my head it takes forever to air dry
> View attachment 180681
> 
> View attachment 180683
> 
> View attachment 180685



Curlygirly9, I just want to squeeze your curls


----------



## naturalagain2

Hello ladies I would like to join this challenge.

~I'm currently APL
~Natural
~My goal month to be BSL is December
~My current Regi is: Shampoo 2x monthly (Bi weekly); Co Wash (alternate weeks I don't shampoo)
DC once a week (I moisturize biweekly and do some form of protein the alternate weeks.) Take my vitamins EVERY DAY and use mine or some form of growth oil 2 or 3x a week.
~My styles for 2013 I plan to be real simple.
I only plan to flat iron once every 3 months (when I do my dusting)
Do Braid outs or twist outs 1 week out of the month/ Bun the other 3 weeks. I may do roller sets but they will be few and far in between. 
Summertime I may get braids or a sew-in. Just for a break.
Unlike this year (I changed into so many styles and flat ironed frequently) I plan to limit the heat to only when I trim and do low manipulation styles in between to see if that will help.

I will post a starting pic toward the end of this month.


----------



## NikkiQ

naturalagain2


----------



## Curlygirly9

Firstborn2 thanks lol


----------



## youwillrise

mini twists are 12 days old now.  

i shampooed my scalp using an applicator bottle and one of those scalp massaging/shampoo/shower brushes....i was actual able to get my scalp without getting the shampoo all over my hair.  score!  now im dc'ing with shea moisture purification masque.  

cant believe im almost at the 2 week mark.  time is flying with these!  im hoping to have them in until the end of the month.


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!

Nothing really new to report. I finally finished my jar of Elasta QP mango butter. I plan on switching to Cantu Shea Butter. If I have time I will buy some today. I like to switch my products up so that my hair doesnt get used to them. I have been soooo lazy w/ my hair. I haven't M&S for several days but I am still wearing my protective styles.

Tonight I'm hoping to apply my DC and leave in overnight. The next day I am going to shampoo w/ As I am, then apply my Aphogee 2min protein cond and then co-rinse w/ Suave. Then I am going to do some 2strand twist in the back and a braid-out in the front. I am 23 wks post and plan on relaxing in about 2wks. I still have to order my sprush. I was going to apply my relaxer w/ just a brush from Sally's but when I was applying my color with the brush it was splashing everywhere

Happy Growing Ladies!!


----------



## lamaria211

pelohello said:


> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> Nothing really new to report. I finally finished my jar of Elasta QP mango butter. I plan on switching to Cantu Shea Butter. If I have time I will buy some today. I like to switch my products up so that my hair doesnt get used to them. I have been soooo lazy w/ my hair. I haven't M&S for several days but I am still wearing my protective styles.
> 
> Tonight I'm hoping to apply my DC and leave in overnight. The next day I am going to shampoo w/ As I am, then apply my Aphogee 2min protein cond and then co-rinse w/ Suave. Then I am going to do some 2strand twist in the back and a braid-out in the front. I am 23 wks post and plan on relaxing in about 2wks. I still have to order my sprush. I was going to apply my relaxer w/ just a brush from Sally's but when I was applying my color with the brush it was splashing everywhere
> 
> Happy Growing Ladies!!



I love Elasta QP mango butter I have 3 jars (its really hard to find here so I stock up when I can)


----------



## pookaloo83

Yeah I'm taking a break from qhemets. Gonna use up my mango butter I just bought then go back to qhemets. Like another poster said, don't want my hair to get too used. 

Man I've been bunning, but I want a new protective style. Everything seems to be twists, twists, twists,   I don't want twists. I think I may get some crochet braids done. I dont know. We'll see. Because my school said we can wear long hair around the shoulders. And you know you can't pull back crochet braids.  all types of your scalp will be showing. 

Then I was gonna do twist extensions, but i dont know. Yeah I guess I'll stick to bunning. Thing is, I catch myself taking my bun down at night. I need a style that I can keep in for about 5 days straight. Maybe if i gel my bun up real good? Anyway just rambling.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## NikkiQ

Over here having too much fun making stuff for this ugly Christmas sweater party I'm throwing tonight to even think of doing anything to my hair. Made a head band with ornaments on it so I may throw on a wig and rock the head band


----------



## JJamiah

lamaria211 said:


> I would give up my wen for the shampoo!!!!! (Don't tell nobody) the DC is also top notch and the oil treatment is heavenly down to the scent



Whatcu you talking about Willis? lamaria211

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Sholapie

So my rollerset was pretty successful! I used mesh rollers and several...hundreds of pins lol
I'm not very good at styling it though


----------



## NikkiQ

It came out great Sholapie! Super smooth and shiny. What products did you use?


----------



## Sholapie

Thank you Nikki! I used vitale setting lotion and water, a bit of elasta qp mango butter leave in and grapeseed oil on the ends


----------



## Miss AJ

Taking a break from the blow drying so I wet bunned today. Deep conditioned with the coconut version of Emergencia, then I washed and conditioned with Tresemme Split Remedy. Bunned with Tresemme Split Remedy leave-in spray, palmer's coconut oil hair lotion, and Argan oil Eco styler gel.


----------



## NikkiQ

Aw man the beach is calling my name today. Gonna rock these Celies in pigtails with a headband and totally not care


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

I am not doing anything special right now but bunning. Last night I did my first henna with Lush cosmetics. Love this stuff. I found a new staple. My hair already feels stronger


----------



## PureSilver

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies!!!!
> 
> **Update Dates**
> 
> March 31st
> June 30th
> September 30th
> December 31st​
> For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions
> 
> ~Current hair length- *3'' shy of BSL*
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd- *Natural*
> 
> ~BSL goal month- *June*
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices:-*Wash 1X/mth DC on wash day, air dry, cornrows and repeat every 4-5 weeks*
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? *Nothing
> *
> ~Post a beginning picture- *see pic below
> *


 
I was trying hard to resist another challenge but since i am determined to make BSL by June 2013 i guess i don't have a choice and i will need the extra support.


----------



## Sugadoll

I'm in the BSL challenge 2013.  I made my goal this past summer of shoulder lenght.  For the last 5 or 6 weeks i have had alot of breakage and sheading. My first setback in my two year HHJ.  I know what i gotta do.  Now i just gotta stick with it.  This is a part time job keeping my tex-laxed hair on my head.  I am going report to work three times a week with co washing, deep conditioning and PS  with 14 in 1 hawaiiain silky then my wig of choice.  That is the only way I will get my promotion ot BSL by Dec 2013


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> Aw man the beach is calling my name today. Gonna rock these Celies in pigtails with a headband and totally not care



I'm jealous! That sounds so good. Love love the beach!


----------



## NikkiQ

It was the perfect day out there too KaramelDiva1978. When winter rolls around, a lot of people stop going to the beach so it wasn't crowded at all. Wasn't hot. Water was cool, but not freezing cold.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Glad you enjoyed yourself NikkiQ

This weekend I added honey, EVCO, and some VO5 moisture milks in strawberries and cream to my deep conditioner. After rinsing and air drying, my hair felt like buttah  I'm super happy with my 8 weeks post hair. Now I just need some more protective style ideas....


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> It was the perfect day out there too KaramelDiva1978. When winter rolls around, a lot of people stop going to the beach so it wasn't crowded at all. Wasn't hot. Water was cool, but not freezing cold.



Oh man....I would write, read and reflect like no tomorrow! So peaceful. OK so that put me in mind of Miami 2013. Are we still meeting  up ladies?


----------



## NikkiQ

I officially had to take over the 2nd post since we have that many challengers. Woot woot!!


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> It was the perfect day out there too KaramelDiva1978. When winter rolls around, a lot of people stop going to the beach so it wasn't crowded at all. Wasn't hot. Water was cool, but not freezing cold.



*Sigh* wish that's where I was too!  Love the beach!  We are supposed to get snow tonight!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> It was the perfect day out there too KaramelDiva1978. When winter rolls around, a lot of people stop going to the beach so it wasn't crowded at all. Wasn't hot. Water was cool, but not freezing cold.


I'm so JEALOUS!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

That's only perk about living out here...the beaches and the scenery. Everything else about it sucks big time lol


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> Over here having too much fun making stuff for this *ugly Christmas sweater party* I'm throwing tonight to even think of doing anything to my hair. Made a head band with ornaments on it so I may throw on a wig and rock the head band



i have an aunt who could win that contest without altering one darn thing 

have fun and hope u win


----------



## Sholapie

The beach looks so relaxing nikki and you had it all to yourself too.

Im really on the lookout for a staple dc. One that makes your hair feel like it has had a proper treatment. Also while looking for staples what do you do with the products that did't make the cut?


----------



## Firstborn2

I've been wet bunning like crazy since I cut 2inches off over a month ago.


----------



## lamaria211

Ladies the PJ in me died not to long ago so for the past few weeks I've been going thru all my products and anything that I've never tried I take back to Sally's, Walgreens ect. And exchange it for a staple. Today I took back 3 things to sallys and got stuff I no and love.
All this happened cause I tried out some new stuff and almost had a set back because if it


----------



## KiWiStyle

SimJam said:


> i have an aunt who could win that contest without altering one darn thing
> 
> have fun and hope u win



LMBO!!  Too funny!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> Ladies the PJ in me died not to long ago so for the past few weeks I've been going thru all my products and anything that I've never tried I take back to Sally's, Walgreens ect. And exchange it for a staple. Today I took back 3 things to sallys and got stuff I no and love.
> All this happened cause I tried out some new stuff and *almost had a set back because if it*


 

Really?? what happened?? What did you use that almost caused a set back?


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> Really?? what happened?? What did you use that almost caused a set back?



I tried a new DC and slept in it, ended up with a protein overload: (


----------



## Evolving78

lamaria211 said:


> I tried a new DC and slept in it, ended up with a protein overload: (



i slept in Aphogee 2 Step!    never do a conditioning/treatment when you are tired and it's after 1am!   i have so learned my lesson.


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:


> i slept in Aphogee 2 Step!    never do a conditioning/treatment when you are tired and it's after 1am!   i have so learned my lesson.



My hair is breaking like crazy at least 6-7 hairs every time I comb it. And its shedding a lot. HELP ME!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> My hair is breaking like crazy at least 6-7 hairs every time I comb it. And its shedding a lot. HELP ME!!!



What have you done to your hair since then??

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Dove56

Have you applied a moisturizing conditioner?


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> What have you done to your hair since then??
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Dove56

I didn't no it was protein overload when I woke up this morning (it happened sat) so I got up this morning and tried to M&S my hair felt like metal straw so I did a wash with my Wen 613 that didn't help so I tried DCing with ORS Hair repair condish *big mistake* while rinsing it out I clearly recognized the problem so then I tried to CW with my Aussie Moist. That didn't help either, so I made a concoction using Olive oil, GSO, honey and some V05 I left it on for 2hrs. It helped a little (very little). So I added my leave ins Matrix Biolage fortotherapie and some V05, and sealed with GSO and Organix Macadamia hydrating oil. Tonight I applied some (a lot) scurl and sealed with olive oil. My hair does feel a lot softer now but its still breaking and shedding


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 what about the SE megasilk moisture DC? Mix that with EVOO and leave it on overnight.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> lamaria211 what about the SE megasilk moisture DC? Mix that with EVOO and leave it on overnight.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



It has silk protein I'm scared to death


----------



## yoli184

I'm so in !!! 

~Current hair length -* Cut back from BSL to Full SL/CBL* (suffered setbacks!)

~Relaxed 

~BSL goal month - August 2013 ( currently 4 inches away from BSL)
*
Current Reggie and styling choices*
- Prepoo with Hotoil Treatment (grape-seed oil)
- Shampoo once a week.
- Deep condition under hooded dryer or steamer 2 times per week
- CW- daily (except on shampoo day)
- Stretch Relaxers 10-12 weeks.
- Protein treatments every 6 weeks
- Henna/Indigo once every 2.5 months
- I air dry 100% of the time, or rollerset 
- Protective Styling : buns, braidouts

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? ABSOLUTELY NO TRIMMING THIS YEAR. I AM WAY TOO SCISSOR HAPPY!!
Post starting length:  My hair as of 11/27/12 ... line 1. 
I measured my hair tonight and its already on line 2,  BSL is line 6, and MBL is line 7. There is a chance of making it to MBL, but I will focus on BSL.
I'm aiming for 1 inch of growth per month and I'm doing well so far.
Will update with a more current pic on December 31


----------



## jazzygirl225

APL 
Relaxed
Aiming for BSL by December 2013
I am about 3 inches away from BSL. But I want to give a conservative estimate given that it took me over 5 years and 2 pregnancies to get from SL to APL without trying! However, this time I will really focus on good hair practices that will help me retain length.

* Current Reggie and styling choices:*
Prenatal Vitamin
Daily CO washes
1x/week Deep Condition
1x/6 weeks Protein Treatment
20 week relaxer stretches
Mizani Thermasmooth system to prolong relaxer stretch
Protective bunning
Growth aid on edges
*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
Continue 20-22 weeks relaxer stretches
Drink more water
Eat more fruits/veggies
Exercise more (once baby's here I will run again)
Use a topical growth aid (any suggestions?)
Scalp oil massages
Try baggy method, especially during maternity leave (Feb-June)

~Post a beginning picture
(will update with link to picture soon!)


----------



## Guinan

KaramelDiva1978, If yall plan it I will defintely come!! I need sum beaches and some R&R; especially after seeing NikkiQ, on that beautiful beach. I am sooo jealous. 

lamaria211, what DC did you use? I say M&S and baggying your hair or ends. Have you tried using vegetable glycerin? I remember when I had mositure overload and it was b/c of the glycerin. 

yoli184, ur hair looks so healthy, thick and even. 

Good Morning Ladies,

I finally purchased the Cantu Shea Butter, Leave-In conditioning Cream. I used it for the 1st time yesterday. It's ok. It def helped soften up my NG. I didnt know that the product was so watery. I was hoping to use it while my hair is straight. I plan on DC and co-washing on Wed. After that, I will try the Cantu Butter or freshly washed hair. How do you ladies use the Cantu Butter? Do yall use it everyday as a mositurizer or just as a leave-in?  I didn't realize that the product has protein in it too. 

I still haven't purchased the sprush yet to apply my relaxer w/ it. Amazon wants 6.47 for it then the S&H is like 4 or 5 bucks So I'm hoping that Ulta has it.

Are there any other ladies interested in meeting up in Miami 2013 or does it need to be somewhere on the East Coast?

Happy Growing Ladies!!! Less than 3wks for length checks!!! Grow Big or Go Home!!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm down for the meet in Miami! I can fly from here to there in no time


----------



## Dove56

lamaria211 said:


> Dove56
> 
> I didn't no it was protein overload when I woke up this morning (it happened sat) so I got up this morning and tried to M&S my hair felt like metal straw so I did a wash with my Wen 613 that didn't help so I tried DCing with ORS Hair repair condish *big mistake* while rinsing it out I clearly recognized the problem so then I tried to CW with my Aussie Moist. That didn't help either, so I made a concoction using Olive oil, GSO, honey and some V05 I left it on for 2hrs. It helped a little (very little). So I added my leave ins Matrix BiolagIe fortotherapie and some V05, and sealed with GSO and Organix Macadamia hydrating oil. Tonight I applied some (a lot) scurl and sealed with olive oil. My hair does feel a lot softer now but its still breaking and shedding



Oh, okay. I use ION Moisture Solutions Extreme Moisture Creme - Deep Nurturing and Hydrating conditioner for Extremely Dry Hair after I use extra strong proteins like Nexxus Emergencee and/or DRC28 and it instantly softens my hair. It's not very pricey and you can purchase at Sally's Beauty Supply. 

Breakage is no fun, I went through that this Summer after my hair was overbleached (I simply asked for highlights). I had to cut it from BSL to SL.  I'm sure your hair will stop breaking as long as you keep piling on the moisture.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ughhhh I wanna take these Celies out already! Barely a week old and already a hot mess 

How is everyone doing? Excited for the official beginning of the challenge?


----------



## youwillrise

okay, so i need new bras!  badly.  the ones i have are so ill fitting.  

i took some more pics, but i used one of those camisole type undershirt deals.  but now, i'm like...ehhhh...so i might just go buy some new bras and take better pics lol. 

i'll post em anyway.

if i were to judge by this shirt here, i'd say it was about 4 inches? but then again, im not even sure if it's accurate.


----------



## Dyaspora

I'm in! I was MIA in the APL 2012 thread, but I'm here now. 

*~Current hair length*
APL

*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Natural

*~BSL goal month*
No hurry. December 2013 is fine by me.

*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
I wear protective styles about 80-90% of the year, especially during the colder months.
Moisturize scalp with a mixture of aloe vera and JBCO and/or Grandma's Secret Recipe braid spray. 
Wash and condition every two weeks with JBCO Shampoo and Conditioner.


*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
Actually use all of the vitamins I've bought.
Moisturize scalp at least every other day.
Get at least two trims during the year. (SSKs are killing me.)
Do a better job of detangling. 

~Post a beginning picture
These (attached) are from the beginning of August. My hair is in some sort of twists right now.


----------



## RegaLady

Firstborn2 said:


> I've been wet bunning like crazy since I cut 2inches off over a month ago.


 
Firstborn2

Me too

Have you seen any progress?


----------



## Firstborn2

RegaLady said:


> Firstborn2
> 
> Me too
> 
> Have you seen any progress?



Actually I have, when I cut my hair I was right at APL. So I was not happy about cutting off 2inches. But a few nights ago I did a length check without heat and on the right side I'm 1/2 from APL and on the left I'm about 1inch so I'm happy, wet bunning has given me amazing retention. I will definitely be using wet buns as part of my 2013 PS.

How about you, have you seen any progress?


----------



## NikkiQ

Moisturized with my MN mix this morning. I really need to be more consistant with it, but I forget half the time that I have it. I know


----------



## Sholapie

Just bought a new condish which i hope will be my new staple dc lol im hoping to get lucky first time. Will report back after i used it


----------



## pookaloo83

Just put some loose twists in.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## NikkiQ

Twists are getting long Pook


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Hey ladies 

I almost had a lazy moment and skipped out on a M&S but I quickly recovered and now I'm back in a bun. I kinda wanna rush my stretch just to length check. I have 12 weeks left before my TU. hwell


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to give my scissors away for a couple of months.  i'm just too scissor happy for my own good.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 what did you do now???!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> shortdub78 what did you do now???!



i trimmed a little last week and i trimmed a little today.  when i air dry my hair, my ends are not as smooth as when i roller set. so i know i don't have splits, but i cut just for them to look more blunt.  i need to stop.  it is hindering my progress.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^You are gonna make me fly to wherever you are and just raid your house of all scissors huh???


----------



## Guinan

Pic & run I'm trying to figure out how 2 upload pics from my phone
Hopefully u guys can c this. If not i wont be able 2 upload pics untill i buy a computer cause my ipod is acting crazy

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Yeah!!!!!! I can c my pics!!! can yall see them? If so, they r pics of todays hair. I have lots of ng. Im bout 2 m&s.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Here's another pic. This is when i did 2strand twist in the back.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Sholapie

Looks nice pelohello!


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm all set for my new BSL 2013 Venture. All my staples are fully stocked, plenty of henna & indigo in the freezer, new shears for self-dusting, new boar bristle brush, plenty of conditioning caps, a box of latex gloves for henna applications, grey and purple magnetic rollers for roller setting, a Sedu Revolution flat iron AND my Pibbs 514 Kwik Dri is on its way!!  If I don't meet my goal it will be due to circumstances far beyond my control.  I'M READY Y'LL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar

I've gone back to oiling my scalp with my JBCO/cayenne pepper mix. I figure that it should give me some extra boost combined with my vitamin regimen.


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I'm all set for my new BSL 2013 Venture. All my staples are fully stocked, plenty of henna & indigo in the freezer, new shears for self-dusting, new boar bristle brush, plenty of conditioning caps, a box of latex gloves for henna applications, grey and purple magnetic rollers for roller setting, a Sedu Revolution flat iron AND my Pibbs 514 Kwik Dri is on its way!!  If I don't meet my goal it will be due to circumstances far beyond my control.  I'M READY Y'LL!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I need to make sure I'm ready too!


----------



## Sholapie

Braunsugar your siggy pic is adorable!! He is like "back up Santa" lol soo cute


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> I need to make sure I'm ready too!



Your hair is looking great girl and the growth & retention is something to be admired.  You're doing the MN, right!  I might just start applying again for a month to take me to full APL.  I was in the sulfur challenge but after a while, the smell is unbearable.  Good luck to you in 2013!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

I think for 2013 I'm going to step up my vitamin game again. I slacked off big time since I don't have the funds to buy any (damn unemployment) but the second I get some Christmas cash...it's going DOWN!


----------



## isawstars

*~Current hair length*

Just discovered I'm APL today... YAY!

*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd?*

Natural

*~BSL goal month*

No clue... I'm gonna give myself til December haha, no pressure.

*~Current Reggie and styling choices*

I've been doing twists strictly for half a year... I am gonna blow dry  twice a month for a few months then return back to twists.

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*

I'm going to start bunning and focusing on my ends.

*~Post a beginning picture*

These photos for taken today for my twists/braid/bun challenge reveal.


----------



## Sholapie

Gorgeous hair Isawstars! congrats on being apl


----------



## NikkiQ

and congrats on making making APL isawstars


----------



## Kerryann

Oh my look what I found im using it now and god only knows I love the smell and the fact that my hair felt soft is wonderful


----------



## lamaria211

Ladies I've been so stressed out about all this breaking and shedding but something great happened today!! I feel so stupid for not trying it sooner. So (long story) after I gave birth to my last son as soon as he turned 4 months my hair started falling out at an alarming rate, it was really bad. The first thing I did was I ran out and bought Queen Helene garlic poo, I tried it once and it made my hair feel really hard and stripped so I put it in my  "products I never use" stash. I started black tea rinses and it helped a lot. But for some reason my tea rinses haven't been working with this shedding. So today out of despair and frustration I picked up my QH garlic poo put it in an applicator bottle and applied it to my scalp (dry hair) I mixed it with some essential Rosemary n Peppermint oil. I left it on for about 5 mins, rinsed it out and proceeded to CW. I'm soooo happy I had like 2 shed hairs since, even when I M&S'd tonight the shedding and breaking is like almost GONE. I'm going to use this poo for another few washes before I put it back up but its great and really does what it claims. Sorry for the long post


----------



## KPH

Cowashed with my generic humectress and wrapped my hair.  My hair loves this stuff.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Hey Y'all! I see we're still getting along with our goals and ready to bring down the house for 2013.  I have been doing more rollersets and my hair is doing great!  I had been lazy and only doing them like every two weeks or so, but after my styles last weekend that I posted in the rollersetting challenge, I loved how smooth my hair felt and how my ends look.   My hair even holds up after a workout and I've been to the gym twice this week on weights!  

But I'm getting sad though now because I m & s w/Wen Ginger Pumpkin and Amla oil and my beloved Ginger Pumpkin is seasonal!!  Like I am so serious, I must stock up on bottles via Amazon, I can't go without, I'm going to have major withdrawal symptoms.  It gives me life!!

On a contemplated hair thought today, I want to make BSB by March.  Is that asking too much?  I just need like an 1 1/2 inch. I'm going in and I'mma go hard!!  On my second bottle of HairFinity and I will post my results pics at the end of January for my first 12 week relaxer stretch.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

lamaria211 said:


> Ladies I've been so stressed out about all this breaking and shedding but something great happened today!! I feel so stupid for not trying it sooner. So (long story) after I gave birth to my last son as soon as he turned 4 months my hair started falling out at an alarming rate, it was really bad. The first thing I did was I ran out and bought Queen Helene garlic poo, I tried it once and it made my hair feel really hard and stripped so I put it in my "products I never use" stash. I started black tea rinses and it helped a lot. But for some reason my tea rinses haven't been working with this shedding. So today out of despair and frustration I picked up my QH garlic poo put it in an applicator bottle and applied it to my scalp (dry hair) I mixed it with some essential Rosemary n Peppermint oil. I left it on for about 5 mins, rinsed it out and proceeded to CW. I'm soooo happy I had like 2 shed hairs since, even when I M&S'd tonight the shedding and breaking is like almost GONE. I'm going to use this poo for another few washes before I put it back up but its great and really does what it claims. Sorry for the long post


 
I am so glad that something worked for you!  I was getting scared after I read your first post, but I figured you had a remedy at the house in your stash.  You just had to figure out which one it was.  Hope it keeps improving!


----------



## NikkiQ

Had DH do a quick pull test last night (no pics) and asked him did it seem to have gotten any longer. With the quickness he said "nope"  Guess that means my hair is still APL and not closer to full APL like I hoped.


----------



## Miss AJ

NikkiQ said:


> Had DH do a quick pull test last night (no pics) and asked him did it seem to have gotten any longer. With the quickness he said "nope"  Guess that means my hair is still APL and not closer to full APL like I hoped.



This is why I'm reluctant about straightening my hair this weekend. Even though my bunning has been super consistent for just a couple short weeks, I KNOW I will be obsessing over the length and I'm not in the mood to drive myself crazy lol.  I'm gonna wait until my boyfriend's bday and Valentine's Day (they are only a few days apart) to straighten again. I'm just gonna braid at night, bun in the morning, and forget about it.


----------



## NikkiQ

Miss AJ once I flat iron in the next week and some change, I doubt I do it again for a LONG time. Sad that I have all these flat irons and I won't even bother flat ironing my own hair. It's a waste of time here with this humidity. Just makes that actual flat iron reveal that much better. I'll be bunning like a mad woman next year. Hopefully BSL by my birthday in September.


----------



## Sholapie

Miss AJ, I was also planning to wait for valentines/bf's b'day on the 17th for the exact same reason lol. After that won't be for a looong time too. I spend the first day after straightening feeling really good then the rest feeling bald


----------



## SimJam

next year Im gonna really try to learn how to style my hair (apart from twistouts and buns lol)

cant wait to get my hands on the curl formers I ordered so I can start trying some stretched styles


----------



## isawstars

SimJam said:


> next year Im gonna really try to learn how to style my hair (apart from twistouts and buns lol)
> 
> cant wait to get my hands on the curl formers I ordered so I can start trying some stretched styles



SimJam

I want to try curl formers but the process intimidates me... I'm looking forward to your future curl formers photos  I wanna know how it goes.


----------



## gvin89

SimJam said:


> next year Im gonna really try to learn how to style my hair (apart from twistouts and buns lol)
> 
> cant wait to get my hands on the curl formers I ordered so I can start trying some stretched styles



I'm resolving to the same thing! I need to learn to braid and flat twist my hair and I want to learn how to roller set (perm rods, flexi rods, straws, magnetic, etc.)


----------



## youwillrise

i might bust out my sulfur mix stuff during the christmas break.  only during the break...i dont like using it when im working because it's too strong haha...i dont know if it'll do anything to help, but what the hayle? im trying to remember what the heck is even in the mix...olive oil, coconut oil, tea tree & sulfur...i think that's all. dont ask for measurments...i just dumped it all in there.  i never measure anything...ooops?


----------



## HoneyA

*Current hair length * Between SL and APL stretched

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd* Natural

*BSL goal month* December 2013

*Current Reggie and styling choices* Wash and DC weekly. Keep hair fully moisturised and in an updo or bun. Protein treat once a month.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
Same as above. Fully moisturised and no heat.

*Post a beginning picture* Will flat iron hair at the end of the month to get a starting pic


----------



## coolsista-paris

Hey @NikkiQ : Im in , here we go again. 
Hi to all of you ladies!!!! lets do this !

ok time for presentations.

~Current hair length : BSB (not too far from BSL)
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd : natural mostly 4b -( fine hair  )
~BSL goal month : lets say June 2013 (if this retention thing works)
~Current Reggie and styling choices:

I wash every 10- 15 days depending on how hair feels
First I dc overnight in 8 or 10 braids w/ Apoghee 2 min (do it on damp hair) + detangle
Rinse and wash in braids (with condit or shampoo- garnier shine or Elasta Qp )
Undo each braid + add Ic fantatia heat serum + blow dry tension method, add a tiny of s curl spray, seal and retwist that section.
Undo section either 2 hours after or next day: great 
Never use comb throughout the week, maybe just once but prefer styling with fingers.
Sleep w/ 4 twists ,moisturize with s crul spray every 3-4 days.
Dust when i feel i need it.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Ive just bought some keracare oil moisturizer (gonna check it out soon) ill be adding it on my hair before the heat serum. Its also good for heat styling + moisturizing every other day.
-Ill get back to henna (mixed with an egg and lots of olive oil)= great great great strong and soft hair. Feels thicker too.
-Im gonna watch on my dusting a bit more. Try getting back to my daily scalp massages without oil. My edges came back well doing that.
- Taking the maxi hair tabs all year with maybe a pause of 1 month every now and then..
~Post a beginning picture (this is in august 2012)















and last one (hair puffing back)





*And Im going to flat ironning my hair next week for christmas ! .Cant wait to try and do it better....Im still searching on techniques. Ill post pics then ;-) *


----------



## NikkiQ

coolsista-paris you'll be BSL before the end of January


----------



## pookaloo83

My loose twists in a donut bun. Will wear for a week. But may take down to wrap the donut in a satin sock because its that wire mesh material like a plastic Brillo pad.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Fhrizzball

So I pulled a loc of loose hair down and it touched my bra strap. I guess I tried so hard to get to BSL that it doesn't feel like I'm there even though I can see it clearly in the mirror. Anyways I guess I won't feel like I'm at this milestone until it's midway down my bra strap band. Once I'm able to locate my old length check shirt I'll take pictures so I know this isn't a widely elaborate hair dream. I'm at least out of BSB purgatory though, I think.


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:


> coolsista-paris you'll be BSL before the end of January



I wish. Lol but i know that retaining lenth on this fine hair is something....difficult fustrating and annoying. 

  so i said...ill join . I might dust next week too.


----------



## lamaria211

I went thru a bottle of scurl in a week! Loving the juice


----------



## jprayze

Im using these last few days of 2013 to get my regimen right for the new year and trying to figure out how to incorporate a few changes without making things too complicated.

Trying shescentit products this weekend.  Will be back with my thoughts.  Currently prepooing with OrsR and avocado oil.  I used to use honey in my prepoo, but I got tired of the extra step and I don't notice a big difference when using it.  The lightening effects were so subtle that it wasn't worth it.


----------



## jprayze

Shescentit Thoughts

The jojoba hemp shampoo was really nice.  It's sulfate free but there were some suds and my hair and scalp felt clean.  This may be my regular shampoo I was looking for.  I will always keep a sulfate around for occasional use.

I then used the Riche moisture masque.  I kept it on a little over an hour under a plastic cap.  It was a creamy consistency.  I like heavy thick conditioners, so initially I didn't think it was thick enough.  After rinsing out, my hair felt soft and moist but not over conditioned.  After that I used the Tahitian vanilla and coconut leave which wasn't a hit for detangling my 3b/c hair.  I air dried a bit for a few hours in 4 braids.  I just twisted with the papaya curly soufflé.  Trying to keep these twists in until tomorrow am and hoping for a great twist out!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Losing my mind at my local Indian store! Been meaning to put henna back into my regimen and I'm seeing every powder and oil I can dream of!! Can't wait to use it tomorrow!!


----------



## Angelicus

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Losing my mind at my local Indian store! Been meaning to put henna back into my regimen and I'm seeing every powder and oil I can dream of!! Can't wait to use it tomorrow!!



I'm using it today, followed by indigo. I love this stuff.


----------



## Miss AJ

Confession: I haven't used my sulfur oil in months. My night routine is detangle, moisturize, seal ends, braid. Adding the step of 'oil scalp' every other night and sticking with it is difficult and I've no idea why lol. I will stay lazy until the official start date of the challenge lol.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Angelicus said:


> I'm using it today, followed by indigo. I love this stuff.



I want to try that on my mom so that here only chemical will be her relaxer. Does it really give you a true black? Also, do you henna first then Indigo?


----------



## ImanAdero

Trying to figure out what to do with my hair. Maybe I will go to The BSS and get some hair to do another bun. This time the hair will be the right color lol


----------



## Curlygirly9

Finally tried out As I Am coconut cowash yesterday. It's amazing! I will give it a few more tries before I determine whether or not it's worthy of being in my regimen lol. Oh and my avatar and profile pics are from a flat twist out i did today with Paul Mitchell the conditioner and pink eco styler gel.


----------



## coolsista-paris

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Losing my mind at my local Indian store! Been meaning to put henna back into my regimen and I'm seeing every powder and oil I can dream of!! Can't wait to use it tomorrow!!



I did henna tonight. Hair felt so soft,strong and stretched. I mixed it with eggs,amla oil,olive oil. (i usually mix it with amla powder ,eggs and olive oil).

My henna mix is always thé bomb for me. As long as i add oil. Its like à henna+oil rinse treatment at thé same time. Love it!! But hate thé rinsing out part


----------



## isawstars

My my split ender came in the mail yesterday!  I'm super excited... I am in desperate need of a trim and I am terrified to put my hair in the hands of a stylist again.  When I reach BSL or BSB I want to get the crea clip.

So in a couple weeks I guess I'll be flat ironing my hair so I can trim these ends.


----------



## lamaria211

Going to sleep in some CJ curl Rehab


----------



## NikkiQ

Debating on when to conduct wash day. Leaving Friday to go back to the states for a week and...my Dominican blow out *dun dun DUN* so I wanna pamper my hair and protein treat it before we leave.


----------



## Angelicus

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I want to try that on my mom so that here only chemical will be her relaxer. Does it really give you a true black? Also, do you henna first then Indigo?


Yes, it does give a true black. I always apply henna (which I have on right now,  leave it on for a few hours. Rinse, then apply indigo.

Which reminds me, I totally forgot to purchase a cheapie conditioner to help me rinse out this stuff 

My hair was relaxed yesterday. Hopefully I can take a length shot soon.


----------



## Sholapie

Wash day today. I wore a wash and go but felt like i missed out in the styling stakes. I've been feeling too lazy to rollerset or anything else complicated then i stumbled upon a YouTube video about sock curls so i rewet my hair added some setting lotion and I've got a couple of socks(clean of course lol) in right now. If i like the results i will invest in satin socks if such a thing exists


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I washed and did an Aphogee 2 min treatment today. Just air dried and now about to follow up with moisturizing and sealing and maybe some Bantu knots for a knot out for next week. I also purchased some Biotin and a multi vitamin to keep up with health overall. So lets keep our fingers crossed for BSL in 2013.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

My henna is sitting up overnight for tomorrow's application! Will pamper my tresses on tomorrow. Going ice skating right now and rocking a braidout.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> My henna is sitting up overnight for tomorrow's application! Will pamper my tresses on tomorrow. Going ice skating right now and rocking a braidout.



I was just talking about goin ice skating lol hope you have enough fun for me!!!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I think I'm suffering from hair anorexia. It feels like my hair is just short.... I'm forever protective styling. I think I'm going to flat iron my hair for New Year's Eve just to get a clear picture how close I truly am.

On the positive side, I've had very little breakage and shedding.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I was just talking about goin ice skating lol hope you have enough fun for me!!!



Had a blast and my braidout turned into a ponytail! Besides my blisters on my ankles it was great!


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> Shescentit Thoughts
> 
> The jojoba hemp shampoo was really nice.  It's sulfate free but there were some suds and my hair and scalp felt clean.  This may be my regular shampoo I was looking for.  I will always keep a sulfate around for occasional use.
> 
> I then used the Riche moisture masque.  I kept it on a little over an hour under a plastic cap.  It was a creamy consistency.  I like heavy thick conditioners, so initially I didn't think it was thick enough.  After rinsing out, my hair felt soft and moist but not over conditioned.  After that I used the Tahitian vanilla and coconut leave which wasn't a hit for detangling my 3b/c hair.  I air dried a bit for a few hours in 4 braids.  I just twisted with the papaya curly soufflé.  Trying to keep these twists in until tomorrow am and hoping for a great twist out!



Ok it's almost time to take the twists out!


----------



## Curlywurly10

Did an aphogee two step protein treatment the other day. It was my first time and I'm not sure my hair liked it! I thought my hair liked protein but though my hair still felt soft (I deep conditioned after the treatment), I did notice more breakage. I think I will stick to light protein treatments from now on.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Curlywurly10 said:


> Did an aphogee two step protein treatment the other day. It was my first time and I'm not sure my hair liked it! I thought my hair liked protein but though my hair still felt soft (I deep conditioned after the treatment), I did notice more breakage. I think I will stick to light protein treatments from now on.



My very first apoghee 2 step was perfect!!! (maybe cause it was thé first réal protein treatment)...every time i retried fail ! 2 weeks ago last try and ...fail. Breakage more than usually. What is better for me and thé best so far is on damp hair applying  aphogee 2 min  overnight + detangle with it. Great résults. Ill now only stick to that. It works great.


----------



## NikkiQ

Aphogee 2min on overnight? That doesn't leave your hair too hard coolsista-paris?


----------



## pookaloo83

Loose twists already looking like ****. May take them out or may redo them. They are strict about how we wear our hair in school. No braidouts for me, because hair can't touch the collar. So it will be buns and twists up In A pony for a year. 

I wore my hair down in Friday and the instructor didn't say anything but she got on the white girls who's ponys were touching their collars. And my twists were touching mine but i dont know. I may not be so lucky on Monday.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## GrowAHead

Hey ladies,

I went to Sally's a couple days ago and bought some Kerapro deep conditioner ( not the exact name) because it was on sale for $5. Now it may be a little late to ask since it's in my hair now but any experiences with it good or bad?


----------



## KiWiStyle

GrowAHead said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I went to Sally's a couple days ago and bought some Kerapro deep conditioner ( not the exact name) because it was on sale for $5. Now it may be a little late to ask since it's in my hair now but any experiences with it good or bad?



I just used my sample Pak of KeraPro Restorative treatment just now and my hair was ok.  Maybe because it followed my Sukesh Ayurveda Treatment which made my hair strong but a little stiff. I'm going to buy another sample and try it on a non-Ayurveda day.  Let us know how you like it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

GrowAHead said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I went to Sally's a couple days ago and bought some Kerapro deep conditioner ( not the exact name) because it was on sale for $5. Now it may be a little late to ask since it's in my hair now but any experiences with it good or bad?



I love Kerapro. Nadege from relaxed hair health has a very great review of it on her blog. So does "just grow already" and ebony c princess has made a video about how much she loves it!


----------



## KiWiStyle

lamaria211 said:


> I love Kerapro. Nadege from relaxed hair health has a very great review of it on her blog. So does "just grow already" and ebony c princess has made a video about how much she loves it!



Yes they do, I love all three of these blogs!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Finally did my henna today and will leave this in for about two hours. Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:


> Aphogee 2min on overnight? That doesn't leave your hair too hard coolsista-paris?



Never hard ! I took à risk thinking hair might all fall out...but no. Its as if its à gentle protein treatment . I sometimes leave it in for only 3 hours when i have no time. 
I do this every 10-15 days
My fine hair likes protein.. 
This apoghee 2 min overnight is thé right dose for me. No dry hair,no hard hair. I then co wash. 
Next week im gonna do the same but adding coconut oil too. I need hair super moosturized as im gonna flat iron.


----------



## tashboog

I know I'm late but I would like to join this challenge since I failed BSL this year .
*~Current hair length: APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
~BSL goal month: June
~Current Reggie and styling choices: Prepoo, wash, dc, & m & s. I protective style 5 days a week, and I stretch with curlformers weekly.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Protective styling every chance I get & I'm using a couple of growth aides.
~Post a beginning picture*: *Will post before this month is over with.*


----------



## GrowAHead

KiWiStyle said:


> I just used my sample Pak of KeraPro Restorative treatment just now and my hair was ok.  Maybe because it followed my Sukesh Ayurveda Treatment which made my hair strong but a little stiff. I'm going to buy another sample and try it on a non-Ayurveda day.  Let us know how you like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



lamaria211 

 It was good... pretty soft hair.  I don't know if that's because of the overnight pre-poo I did or the Kerapro DC though. I'll have to try this one a couple times and see.


----------



## newnyer

Hey ladies! It's been months since I've traveled in the hair section & I KNOW I ain't right!  My hair is doing...okay...knew back in Aug I wasn't going to hit BSL as originally planned for this year but it's okay...2013 here I come.  With my last trim & relaxer I'm a little past APL. My ends look so much healthier but I can tell my hair growth has slowed down since I started my HHJ...& I can only blame myself because I fell off my water & vitamin intake. So I'm making a vow to myself to get back on it starting tomorrow morning. Oh, & if I have the patience I plan to henna sometime this week.  I think I'm about 3 inches away from full BSL so I'm realistically giving myself until July now.  Washed tonight & currently DC'ing w/ Alter Ego...will try & take pics after I rinse to show where I'm at.  Good to be back in the game!


----------



## mscece1

I'm in

My current Length is APL
I'm Natural 
I hope to make BSL by July 2013
My current reggie is to shampoo and DC 2x weekly and wet bun is my ps of choice. I allow myself one heat pass per month.


----------



## lamaria211

Welcome mscece1! 
My hair is finally back to normal, just moisturized and sealed using Elasta QP mango butter and EVOO


----------



## growbaby

Finals are over! I'm free at last! Did a hot oil treatment with a mix of my last bits of hot 6 oil evoo ovco & grape seed oil. Followed it with a clarifying poo, then a DC  my hair is in 4 flat twists set on flexirods for a twist out tomorrow.


----------



## Curlywurly10

coolsista-paris said:
			
		

> My very first apoghee 2 step was perfect!!! (maybe cause it was thé first réal protein treatment)...every time i retried fail ! 2 weeks ago last try and ...fail. Breakage more than usually. What is better for me and thé best so far is on damp hair applying  aphogee 2 min  overnight + detangle with it. Great résults. Ill now only stick to that. It works great.



Really?! Hmm, maybe I'll give the 2 min a try but I'll start off slowly, not sure I could jump to having it on overnight. It's great that you took a risk and it paid off though!  I had been using Nexxus intensive reconstructor and then ORS replenishing conditioner as very light protein. I'm just trying to experiment so that I can get to that magical land of no breakage...


----------



## coolsista-paris

Curlywurly10 said:


> Really?! Hmm, maybe I'll give the 2 min a try but I'll start off slowly, not sure I could jump to having it on overnight. It's great that you took a risk and it paid off though!  I had been using Nexxus intensive reconstructor and then ORS replenishing conditioner as very light protein. I'm just trying to experiment so that I can get to that magical land of no breakage...



Yeah start slowly. I do it on damp hair per section.
Detangle the section,braid it then leave in the time needed.   when i did this the past 2 months my hair was thriving...until i got lazy and jumped doing it,misordered my whole reggie . let me get back to.doing things Well.

Waiting now for my maxi hair tabs ;-)


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Karishma Henna ladies 











Love the highlights on the ends where a light bronze permanent color is growing out. Will do it again in about two weeks for the deepened red effect.


----------



## NikkiQ

Still haven't been able to make my appointment for my Dominican blow out so I've talked to one of my girls from back home that is a hair stylist. She'll do it for me. I'll probably prep it myself and just have her blow dry and flat iron it.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Guinan

KaramelDiva1978, you did a fantastic job! Your hair looks sooo soft & healthy.

Morning Ladies,

Well I didnt get a chance to straighten my hair. Hopefully I can straighten it next weekend, right before the holidays. I'm still going back & forth on what relaxer/texturizer I should use. I have narrowed down to two(2). Just for me or Lineage. I have been reading up on the threads about both relaxers. I thought I would be able to relax this weekend but b/c of the holiday, my money is funny. 

I tried the Cantu Shea Butter again, and I am really starting to love this moisturizer. When I 1st tried it it was on "dirty" hair. But this weekend, after I DC, shampooed and co-rinse, I applied the Shea Butter and sealed it w/ avocado oil and my braidout was sooo soft & mositurized. I also found out where my breakage was coming from. I usually use a leave-in, like S-Curl, but I decided to try something new. I started mixing water with Suave Coconut Conditioner, Aphogee leave-in & neutrogena triple moisture. My hair always felt alittle dry and kinda of waxy but I liked the curls b/c they were defined & hard. I started noticing breakage, but I thought it was coming from a lack of protein, so I started doing the aphogee 2min. It helped but after a couple of days, the breakage was back. I think by me using my leave-in mixture everyday & with the Suave conditioner in the mixture it was making it hard and drying out my hair. I used my mixture as a leave-in and to M&S with. I hoping I caught this in time. 

Sorry so long Happy Growing Ladies!!


----------



## deedoswell

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Karishma Henna ladies
> 
> View attachment 182451
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182453
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182455
> 
> Love the highlights on the ends where a light bronze permanent color is growing out. Will do it again in about two weeks for the deepened red effect.



Nice!!!  I'm doing my first henna this weekend!  Can't wait!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Thank you @pellohello I wasn't sure how my hair would come out because it felt hard! I m&s with Ginger Pumpkin Wen and amla oil . All of henna still isn't out but my hair feels much better.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

deedoswell said:


> Nice!!!  I'm doing my first henna this weekend!  Can't wait!



What kind of henna are you using?


----------



## NikkiQ

Holy crap! Just for giggles I decided to see if I could FINALLY do a pull test from the back without help from DH and I could grab the hair!!! Granted it's not the biggest chunk of hair and I have to SLOWLY lift my head up so it all doesn't come slipping out, but the fact that I can even grab it to begin with is just bananas to me! 

It's the little things, right?


----------



## glamazon386

I'm in. I trimmed my hair the other day so I'm not going to make it by the end of 2012. Shooting for March.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Holy crap! Just for giggles I decided to see if I could FINALLY do a pull test from the back without help from DH and I could grab the hair!!! Granted it's not the biggest chunk of hair and I have to SLOWLY lift my head up so it all doesn't come slipping out, but the fact that I can even grab it to begin with is just bananas to me!
> 
> It's the little things, right?



I'm looking forward to that day .  That's quite an accomplishment, congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> Holy crap! Just for giggles I decided to see if I could FINALLY do a pull test from the back without help from DH and I could grab the hair!!! Granted it's not the biggest chunk of hair and I have to SLOWLY lift my head up so it all doesn't come slipping out, but the fact that I can even grab it to begin with is just bananas to me!
> 
> It's the little things, right?



it sure is the little things


----------



## naturalagain2

I've been wearing a bun for the past week and a half. I will be straightening either tomorrow or Friday and doing a official length check for the end of the year.


----------



## mamaline

Whew... I've been gone for a minute now I'm back at the jump off! 

Just being silly. Anyway I've been away from here for like a month now, and totally slacking on my haircare, but here I'm checking in. I've just been extremely busy. I'm never been a big heat user, but I've flat ironed probably 5 or 6 times in the past month.  My hair could obviously handle it though, because I haven't noticed any breakage. I don't plan to flat iron any more (except maybe for the 31 Dec length check). Right now I'm dealing with 6 weeks worth of new growth and 10 weeks worth of underprocessed hair from my last relaxer which is super tough. I've just been bunning at least 5 days a week. I still plan to stretch my relaxer until March so I made an appointment to get sengalease twists installed the first week of January.

I missed this place.


----------



## growbaby

Here is how my twistout turned out!


----------



## NikkiQ

Super cute growbaby


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I love your twist out growbaby 

Ladies I'm really have been thinking of trying several growth aids but not all are good for you. I have been intrigued by the GHE and MN but which one should I try. I like GHE and I have done it a few times but not for a long period of time to see results. I have also tried MN for about two weeks but I experienced a lot of shedding with it. I may just try GHE for the rest of my stretch just to try to maintain moisture and retention and see what results I get.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Help please: im new here and I need help on my journey to healthy hair. My hair is always breaking. I got a perm last week and havent wash my hair. Someone please tell me what I should do? Currently taking prenatal pills. Using mane n tail shampoo and conditioner.  Also using the mane n tale leave in conditioner.  I dont know where to start. Please someone give me an idea where I should start


----------



## coolsista-paris

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Help please: im new here and I need help on my journey to healthy hair. My hair is always breaking. I got a perm last week and havent wash my hair. Someone please tell me what I should do? Currently taking prenatal pills. Using mane n tail shampoo and conditioner.  Also using the mane n tale leave in conditioner.  I dont know where to start. Please someone give me an idea where I should start



Maybe you should try à hard protein treatment followed by à very moisturizing deep conditionner. 
 then keep deep conditionning for some time and try to get thé good moisture protein balance.

Low manipulation for some time


----------



## coolsista-paris

Thé past weekend i did.à henna mix (2egg yolk,lots of.olive oil...usually amla powder but i had no more so i added amla oil) great . Hair was strong and soft.



View attachment 182725



View attachment 182727



View attachment 182731

Im.soooo sorry if they come out thé wrong side. Im trying this with my cell phone.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Im about to do a deep conditioner with mayo and eggs then follow with the mane n tail shampoo and conditioner.  Is that good?


----------



## coolsista-paris

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Im about to do a deep conditioner with mayo and eggs then follow with the mane n tail shampoo and conditioner.  Is that good?



That could be good. Thérè is some protein in there . Be careful to not overdue thé protein. i dont know if your hair usually likes it. If yes you go on. I think main n.tail has protein in shampoo and conditionner.  
When yoi finish seal thé moisture in Well. Keep your hair moosturized.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Is this the step I should follow

Clarify with kenra clarifying shampoo
Moisturizing shampoo with keracare hydrating
Protein conditioner with ultra sheen duo tex
Then what?
I trying to have a routine but dont know what to do


----------



## Evolving78

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Help please: im new here and I need help on my journey to healthy hair. My hair is always breaking. I got a perm last week and havent wash my hair. Someone please tell me what I should do? Currently taking prenatal pills. Using mane n tail shampoo and conditioner.  Also using the mane n tale leave in conditioner.  I dont know where to start. Please someone give me an idea where I should start



BeautifullyExotic

welcome! you are using too much protein.  you need a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner in the mix. what are you using for a daily moisturizer?  was your hair breaking before you got a touch up?  i think you need to wash your hair with a neutralizing shampoo twice and deep condition with a moisturizing conditioner. (protein should not be in the first 5-6 listed in the ingredient list)  what is your reason for taking prenatals?

shampoo your hair today Asap!


----------



## Guinan

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Is this the step I should follow
> 
> Clarify with kenra clarifying shampoo
> Moisturizing shampoo with keracare hydrating
> Protein conditioner with ultra sheen duo tex
> Then what?
> I trying to have a routine but dont know what to do



It looks good, however u might not need to use the clarifying shampoo and the protein conditioner too often. I would alternate between a protein & a moisturizing conditioner. After that you should m&s and then whatever style u choose. Do u plan on deep conditioning? Do u use oils?

Also, there r stickes on this board that can help u build a reggie. When I was trying to build a reggie I watch a lot of yt. My fav ytuber is shorty2sweet59. She has a video on how to build a reggie. Btw, r u relaxed or natural?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Is this the step I should follow
> 
> Clarify with kenra clarifying shampoo
> Moisturizing shampoo with keracare hydrating
> Protein conditioner with ultra sheen duo tex
> Then what?
> I trying to have a routine but dont know what to do



BeautifullyExotic

you don't need to use a protein conditioner every time you wash your hair.  only as needed.  Duo Tex should only be used 4-6 weeks i believe.

you need a moisturizing conditioner.  you also don't need to clarify your hair weekly


once a month should be fine as well.

shampoo with Keracare Hydrating and deep conditioner with Keracare Humecto for 15-30 mins under the dryer.  if you don't have a dryer use a plastic cap and let the conditioner sit for 45 mins -hour.

what are you moisturizing your hair with daily?

this thread should be very helpful to you
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=570837


----------



## Guinan

pelohello said:


> It looks good, however u might not need to use the clarifying shampoo and the protein conditioner too often. I would alternate between a protein & a moisturizing conditioner. After that you should m&s and then whatever style u choose. Do u plan on deep conditioning? Do u use oils?
> 
> Also, there r stickes on this board that can help u build a reggie. When I was trying to build a reggie I watch a lot of yt. My fav ytuber is shorty2sweet59. She has a video on how to build a reggie. Btw, r u relaxed or natural?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Oh i just saw that ur relaxed. Can u provide pics? Did u self relax? If so can you provide us the steps u took.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

BeautifullyExotic

make sure you check out the link i provided to you in my post above.  you should check out the Relaxed Hair Thread too.  this is the BSL 2013 challenge.  it is very diverse in here and we are focused more on obtaining a certain length.  the Relaxed Hair Thread and the sticky thread can really get you the answers you are looking for.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Someone give me a good example of a balanced regimen please. My hait have always shed due to not caring. I been taking prenatal for sometimes. Always start but never finish it. photo of my hair


----------



## Evolving78

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Someone give me a good example of a balanced regimen please. My hait have always shed due to not caring. I been taking prenatal for sometimes. Always start but never finish it. photo of my hair



BeautifullyExotic
you gotta give us more details.  like it has been stated, you are using more than enough protein.  you need more moisture. are you able to see or get mentions?  they are at the top right of your screen that says "Your Notifications)  click on where you see mentions.

once a week
1. shampoo your hair with a hydrating/moisturizing shampoo/cleansing cream
2. deep condition your hair with a hydrating/moisturizing conditioner
3. use a moisturizing leave-in
4.you can dry your hair by air drying.  use a leave-in and a serum like chi silk infusion or  One and Only Argan oil to help seal in them moisture and to reduce frizzy hair.
(b) detangle your hair with a wide toothed comb and tie your hair with down with a silk/satin scarf until it is dry.  or you can get some wrap/neck strips from the beauty supply store, tie your hair down and sit under the dryer until it is dry.  
(c) once dry you can wrap it and just give it a bump with the flat iron, or you can always wet set your hair with a roller set.

daily
moisturize and seal your hair once a day and tie your hair up with a silk/satin scarf.

relax every 8-10 weeks depending on the growth of your tapered nape, you can relax that every 6-8 weeks

once you get the hang of stretching out the timing of your touchups, you can stretch the weeks out more if you desire.


Monthly
clarify your hair with a clarifying shampoo
wash again with hydrating/moisturizing shampoo
protein treatment
deep condition with hydrating/moisturizing conditioner

follow weekly steps

for shedding- you can use a black tea rinse to stop or minimize shedding.  boil some tea, put it in a spray bottle, spray it all over your hair, massage your scalp, let it sit for a min or two, then rinse.  follow with you moisturizing deep conditioner.

i hope this is what you are looking for.


----------



## lamaria211

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Help please: im new here and I need help on my journey to healthy hair. My hair is always breaking. I got a perm last week and havent wash my hair. Someone please tell me what I should do? Currently taking prenatal pills. Using mane n tail shampoo and conditioner.  Also using the mane n tale leave in conditioner.  I dont know where to start. Please someone give me an idea where I should start



I will say that YouTube helped me out a lot when I first started my hhj especially when it came to my regimen. Also hair blogs are great. They give you a good idea of what ladies are doing and you get the visual. My advice is to start by keeping things simple and if it works stick to it! If not move on. Don't become a product junkie, I'll say it again don't become a product junkie. It doesn't take 46776532 products to have healthy hair. And lastly good luck


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

how you guys figure out what works for your hair and what doesnt? thats my biggest problem. i think im already a product junkie


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

for example tell me if thats too much of something and what am i missing? sorry for all these questions.


once a week
1. shampoo your hair with a hydrating/moisturizing shampoo/cleansing cream
          **kenra moisturizing shampoo
2. deep condition your hair with a hydrating/moisturizing conditioner           
             **kenra moisturizing conditioner
3. use a moisturizing leave-in
       ** mane n tale leave in 
4.you can dry your hair by air drying. use a leave-in and a serum like chi silk infusion or One and Only Argan oil to help seal in them moisture and to reduce frizzy hair.
(b) detangle your hair with a wide toothed comb and tie your hair with down with a silk/satin scarf until it is dry. or you can get some wrap/neck strips from the beauty supply store, tie your hair down and sit under the dryer until it is dry. 
(c) once dry you can wrap it and just give it a bump with the flat iron, or you can always wet set your hair with a roller set.

daily
moisturize and seal your hair once a day and tie your hair up with a silk/satin scarf.
   ***mane n tale leave in moisturize and seal starting from the end to the root w/ coconut oil

relax every 8-10 weeks depending on the growth of your tapered nape, you can relax that every 6-8 weeks

once you get the hang of stretching out the timing of your touchups, you can stretch the weeks out more if you desire.


Monthly
clarify your hair with a clarifying shampoo
    **kenra clarifying shampoo

wash again with hydrating/moisturizing shampoo
   **kenra moisturizing
protein treatment
   ** ORS mayo
deep condition with hydrating/moisturizing conditioner

** how should i deep condition my hair?
if i mix mayo, egg, coconut oil, and a bit of honey. is that too much


----------



## youwillrise

BeautifullyExotic said:


> how you guys figure out what works for your hair and what doesnt? thats my biggest problem. i think im already a product junkie





give yourself time with the products...get to know them and how your hair feels & looks when you use them.  im not much of a product junky anymore, but i used to be.  now, i mainly buy things that are tried and true...with a few new products thrown in every once in a while just to try

the problem with super product junkyism is you dont give yourself a chance to really recognize what is working and what isnt because every product you use just kind of melds together....and it just gets crazy and confusing. 

also get to know the properties of your own hair...it really helps.


----------



## polished07

Tried a bun for the first time well a semi cute one with a tiny bit if effort lol! Tom I have an interview for a seasonal gig since I'm on school break (blah!) I'm gonna wear it like this since I don't feel like roll tuck and pinning or being creative with an updo! I was just thinking I'm about 3.5 inches away from BSL I wonder how close I can get by my graduation in May that 5 months Id be happy with 2 inches actually by then


----------



## KiWiStyle

Something that made me grin ear to ear today:
I went to the BSS to pick up some Nairobi Setting foam when I noticed a rack of Sprushes (relaxer/color applicator) as I talked to the lady helping me, she said, "why are you relaxing again"?  "How long has it been, since the Summer?"  I was like, girl no! I'm only 7 weeks post. She looked at my head again and said, Whaaat, that's good!  I was like girl, it's all those vitamins, lol!  Apparently she thought i was transitioning, lol!  I hope all this translates into APL hair when I have my NG flat ironed on the 27th 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Slowly getting things together for our trip this weekend. Even made my list of hair products to pick up while I'm there to ship back. Lots of DCs that's for sure. 

Also...I'll have straight hair after 3pm on Saturday. I'm sure it'll revert before Christmas, but I'm bringing my Sedu with me just in case. If it reverts too much, I shall be slicking it back into a high donut bun and calling it a day.


----------



## Honey Bee

shortdub78 said:


> i trimmed a little last week and i trimmed a little today.  when i air dry my hair, my ends are not as smooth as when i roller set. so i know i don't have splits, but i cut just for them to look more blunt.  i need to stop.  it is hindering my progress.


shortdub78, do you do all your own trims? Or do you go to a salon for a seasonal cut/trim and just upkeep it yourself?


----------



## Evolving78

Honey Bee said:


> shortdub78, do you do all your own trims? Or do you go to a salon for a seasonal cut/trim and just upkeep it yourself?



Honey Bee

i trim my own ends. i don't really trust anybody anymore. plus i am a duster.  i don't wait to do big trims.  i find that to be counterproductive.  it bothers me when i see someone having to cut off 1-3 inches just to hold on to length.  if they would just dust regularly, they wouldn't need to take that much off.

i only trim/dust 1/8-1/4 inch.  i can be scissor happy though.  my hair grows in layers, so i kinda like blunt ends.  normally, i would do that every 4-6 weeks, but i do it whenever i feel like it.  that could mean every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:


> Slowly getting things together for our trip this weekend. Even made my list of hair products to pick up while I'm there to ship back. Lots of DCs that's for sure.
> 
> Also...I'll have straight hair after 3pm on Saturday. I'm sure it'll revert before Christmas, but I'm bringing my Sedu with me just in case. If it reverts too much, I shall be slicking it back into a high donut bun and calling it a day.


 
Im planning on flat ironning saturday too. Ill do my best for it not to revert before christmas !!! Its raining everyday here in Paris 
Im gonna take the car everywhere to avoid stepping outside.lol Commercial centers are indoors so ill park the car in covered places. Hoping this will all work


----------



## Honey Bee

@shortdub78, Your ends are lovely.  How do you trim? I'm asking because the best tuts are on ladies with much longer hair. I started dusting every 4 weeks at the end of the summer and my hair is thanking me, but I don't think I'm getting it in the right shape, kwim? I'm actually a week overdue cuz I'm nervous about messing it up. Any guidance would be helpful.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

How long should I tried a product before I change to another


----------



## Evolving78

Honey Bee said:


> @shortdub78, Your ends are lovely.  How do you trim? I'm asking because the best tuts are on ladies with much longer hair. I started dusting every 4 weeks at the end of the summer and my hair is thanking me, but I don't think I'm getting it in the right shape, kwim? I'm actually a week overdue cuz I'm nervous about messing it up. Any guidance would be helpful.



thank you! i kind of just do what they do.  since i have layers i part my hair down the middle, in four sections, or i'll just grab and cut.  if i see that some strands are a lot longer than the rest, i move them out of the way.

i think when you trim for shape, that is more like cutting to maintain a certain hair cut or shape.

like some folks like their hair to be blunt, straight across, V shaped, or U shaped.  my hair grows naturally into a V.  i just keep it as is. i would lose a lot of hair trying to have it straight across.  there are some YT videos that show how to do it.  i'll see if i can find some for you.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Hey Ladies Im back for conquer Full BSL !

~Current hair length - *Grazing BSL*

~Relaxed/*Natural*/Texlaxed/Loc'd

~BSL goal month
*April 2013*

~Current Reggie and styling choices
*1. Weekly Wash with Totally Twisted Shampoo Herbal Essences 
2. In Shower steam condition with Totally Twisted conditioner
3. DC with a mixture on conditioners that i dump in an empty evoo bottle with 
added honey and evoo
4. Cool rinse and dry with cotton shirt
5. Massage scalp with MN/Cayenne oil/MTG mix for 5 minutes
6. Add Creme of Nature Lemongrass & Rosemary Leave in
7. Add a layer of Elasta QP Olive oil & Mango butter moisturizer 
8. Seal with Whipped Shea butter 
9. Braid into 5 sections and Air dry
10. Un-braid the next day and throw into a high ponytail. 
11. undo ponytail every 2-3. Spray with warm water, MN scalp massage, add Olive oil & Mango butter moisturizer and Shea with Shea Butter.*

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
*More Protective Styling - Bunning is preferred *





~Post a beginning picture


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> Slowly getting things together for our trip this weekend. Even made my list of hair products to pick up while I'm there to ship back. Lots of DCs that's for sure.
> 
> Also...I'll have straight hair after 3pm on Saturday. I'm sure it'll revert before Christmas, but I'm bringing my Sedu with me just in case. If it reverts too much, I shall be slicking it back into a high donut bun and calling it a day.



I can't wait to see your straight reveal!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

KiWiStyle said:


> Something that made me grin ear to ear today:
> I went to the BSS to pick up some Nairobi Setting foam when I noticed a rack of Sprushes (relaxer/color applicator) as I talked to the lady helping me, she said, "why are you relaxing again"?  "How long has it been, since the Summer?"  I was like, girl no! I'm only 7 weeks post. She looked at my head again and said, Whaaat, that's good!  I was like girl, it's all those vitamins, lol!  Apparently she thought i was transitioning, lol!  I hope all this translates into APL hair when I have my NG flat ironed on the 27th
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



LOL! Spread some of the love! I'm trying to wait until1/19/13 which is 12 weeks, but 1/5 is calling my name AND its my birthday! How many weeks are you going to stretch this time? After all who doesn't want to start the year with laying, swaying hurr! Lol


----------



## Miss AJ

BeautifullyExotic said:


> How long should I tried a product before I change to another



That depends on you and if the product is doing what you want it to do. If it's a product you use every day, give it about a month and see how your hair feels.


----------



## KiWiStyle

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> LOL! Spread some of the love! I'm trying to wait until1/19/13 which is 12 weeks, but 1/5 is calling my name AND its my birthday! How many weeks are you going to stretch this time? After all who doesn't want to start the year with laying, swaying hurr! Lol



I'll be 12 weeks post on 1/18/13.  I was initially going for 14 weeks but there really isn't any point in waiting so I'm relaxing at 12 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

How do you guys take care of your hair daily?


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Just did a dc with mane n tail conditioner with honey, n herbal oil. Co washing with mane n tail shampoo and 2 minutes conditioner with mane n tail


----------



## Evolving78

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Just did a dc with mane n tail conditioner with honey, n herbal oil. Co washing with mane n tail shampoo and 2 minutes conditioner with mane n tail



you should check out the SL Challenge 2013 and the Relaxed Thread.  you can get more help there.  this thread is for people trying to achieve Bra Stap Length this coming year.  i gave you a link a page or two ago that can help you as well.  it is has a ton of info on relaxed hair.   it's right in front on the first page of the hair board.  and i told you earlier that unless your hair likes all of that protein, you are doing more harm than good.  

listen to what your hair needs and the rest will follow.  we aren't there with you daily to walk you through and what is best for your hair.  from your pics, it seems like it is in good condition, but you are doing too much.  refer to a good stylist in your area that can help you create a good home care regimen.  this person could get a better feel of what your hair needs.

best of luck and go to the Relaxed Hair Thread.


----------



## polished07

BeautifullyExotic said:
			
		

> How do you guys take care of your hair daily?



I agree with shortdub you it seems as if your running and leaping into a regimen you don't know the purpose for, you need to read and inform yourself on why your using the products what are the expected results and place a hair goal in mind, its been stated many times that this is a growth challenge for women who are prob close to Armpit length hair and moving on to BSL. Asking a million questions back to back to get a quick answer is not gonna help you, learn about your hair there's more than enough info to read and start off at, happy hair journey!


----------



## polished07

Now I'm about to ask some question's lol j/k I'm thinking about getting that book the science of black hair it seems like it has alot of background info I really don't understand about my natural hair, I've been reading about porosity and I've tested my hair its weird bc some of my hair sunk to the bottom kinda fast and some of the strand lingered at the middle/top half of the glass. I always figured I just need lots of moisture for my 4B strands and this was apart of the territory but I'm learning a bit more from reading threads and scienceofblackhair website, gonna look at treatments for my hair and go from there. Any naturals dealing with porous hair or did deal with it in the past?


----------



## NikkiQ

Hi BeautifullyExotic 

I've been reading your posts and it seems like you have a lot of questions that can be answered for you in a few other challenges and there are a couple other challenges that may be easier for you to relate to. Here are the links for a few threads you should definitely check out:

SL 2013
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=654895

APL 2013 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=648449&page=29

The LHCF Guide to Healthy Relaxed Hair
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=570837&page=10

Relaxed Hair Thread
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=524429&page=157

Can I Ask A Dumb Question (the thread isn't really dumb questions,but if you have anything that you need help with...ask in there and someone will help)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=247447&highlight=dumb+question

I hope those help you out b/c it seems like you have a lot of questions and my ladies are doing their best to help you out, but you need to venture outside this challenge to find the answers you need.


----------



## Miss AJ

I've got good and not so good news. Good news is I've started my sulfur oil a little early so I'll already be used to it when the challenge officially starts. Not so good news is my bf wants me to straighten and wear my down more often. I think I could alternate every week to please us both. I'm going through my products now so I know which ones will provide the best heat/damage protection. This weeks product test will be silicon mix Proteina de perla DC and shampoo, Tresemme smooth and silky quick conditioner for washing, silk elements color care leave-in and fantasia ic olive oil serum for heat protection during blow drying, Shea butter mix for flat ironing.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I noticed a few pieces of small broken hairs this morning so I will be doing a protein treatment this weekend, it's been over 8 weeks so I'm long overdue.  My protein treatment of choice when my NG is thick is Joico Deep Penetrating Reconstructor, I only use Aphogee 2 step when I don't have much NG.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GrowAHead

polished07 said:


> Now I'm about to ask some question's lol j/k I'm thinking about getting that book the science of black hair it seems like it has alot of background info I really don't understand about my natural hair, I've been reading about porosity and I've tested my hair its weird bc some of my hair sunk to the bottom kinda fast and some of the strand lingered at the middle/top half of the glass. I always figured I just need lots of moisture for my 4B strands and this was apart of the territory but I'm learning a bit more from reading threads and scienceofblackhair website, gonna look at treatments for my hair and go from there. Any naturals dealing with porous hair or did deal with it in the past?



I bought that book - I'm not natural, but I can say it has a lot of great info explaining the difference in hair porosity for naturals, relaxed, color treated, etc.  It really goes into the science of what happens to the bonds in each strand and what helps porosity.  It's truly a science book.  I didn't buy the actual book - I got the kindle version it was a LOT less expensive.


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 said:


> Now I'm about to ask some question's lol j/k I'm thinking about getting that book the science of black hair it seems like it has alot of background info I really don't understand about my natural hair, I've been reading about porosity and I've tested my hair its weird bc some of my hair sunk to the bottom kinda fast and some of the strand lingered at the middle/top half of the glass. I always figured I just need lots of moisture for my 4B strands and this was apart of the territory but I'm learning a bit more from reading threads and scienceofblackhair website, gonna look at treatments for my hair and go from there. Any naturals dealing with porous hair or did deal with it in the past?


 
The porosity of my hair is so confusing to me. It takes a good while for it to really get wet when I wash it, but sucks up products with the quickness. I'm gonna have to look more into it and figure out how to solve my problem. Balance is key.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

I know and im sorry about that. I been doing a lot of research and im just trying to see how everyone nanage their hair. Each person have their own regimes.  YouTube been my friend


----------



## Evolving78

polished07 said:


> Now I'm about to ask some question's lol j/k I'm thinking about getting that book the science of black hair it seems like it has alot of background info I really don't understand about my natural hair, I've been reading about porosity and I've tested my hair its weird bc some of my hair sunk to the bottom kinda fast and some of the strand lingered at the middle/top half of the glass. I always figured I just need lots of moisture for my 4B strands and this was apart of the territory but I'm learning a bit more from reading threads and scienceofblackhair website, gonna look at treatments for my hair and go from there. Any naturals dealing with porous hair or did deal with it in the past?



polished07
i have non porous hair, but my ends are porous.  it still sounds like you have high porosity.  my hair doesn't sink to the bottom at all.  it stays floating at the very top.  even as a natural and relaxed.  i didn't really need any type of protein until now, and that is due to coloring.

how does your hair feel about protein?  does it dry quickly after you wet it?


----------



## polished07

Thanks ladies for your input! I'm gonna get it on Kindle then for sure! It's weird I'm gonna be honest my hair takes medium time to dry, it soaks up water is ok with light protein as long as I moisturize shortly after but it doesn't stay moist throughout the day well with this DB sweet cocoa Creme and doing the LOC method it has been but I need to do more research I'm starting to think finding out the key to this may help me with what I feel about my texture (4B/C hair will be coarse and dry) it shouldn't matter


----------



## Sholapie

Im sooo excited, just bought travel sizes of joico k Pak (my hair loves protein) and joico moisture. They both come with shampoo conditioner and somekind of treatment or masque. I already know i like joico somewhat. Can't wait to try them out and see if any will become staples. I also bought cantu shea butter leave in to switch it up as my moisturiser if i like it


----------



## miss stress

Just got all of my supplies to make my own dc. when I finally whip it up and if it works like it does in my head, I'll come back and share the results and the recipe


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Here's my partial flat iron pic. I did this today to get an idea of where I was. My hair is in good condition. I'm going to post more pics in the album as soon as I can get my camera connected.


----------



## Evolving78

ok i just got christmas money.  i think i am going to pull the trigger on this WEN 613.  should i do it?


----------



## Sholapie

Great length Iluvsmuhgrass


----------



## Seamonster

shortdub78  you deserve that wen 613, you have been using the products that you have and not buying every little band wagon, but I think that 613 sounds like a winner for your hair. Waiting for your review.


----------



## Seamonster

Iluvsmuhgrass You know I am a hair stalker:skitzo:. I am going to be visiting your album until I see those pictures


----------



## Guinan

So mad right now. That Cantu shea butter left white residue and flakes in my hair. I also have alittle matting in the back. I'm dc now.

I have know ideal why this product is doing this to my hair.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78 said:


> ok i just got christmas money.  i think i am going to pull the trigger on this WEN 613.  should i do it?



I say do it. I've always wanted to try wen. I can't wait to read ur take on it.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> I say do it. I've always wanted to try wen. I can't wait to read ur take on it.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF







Seamonster said:


> shortdub78  you deserve that wen 613, you have been using the products that you have and not buying every little band wagon, but I think that 613 sounds like a winner for your hair. Waiting for your review.




i have been holding out on buying this for two years!  so i hope the heavens open up, angels singing appear, and doves fly around in the bathroom when i try this out!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

shortdub78 said:


> ok i just got christmas money.  i think i am going to pull the trigger on this WEN 613.  should i do it?



Absolutely!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Seamonster, getting ready to put in a few more now. I really need to get someone to take them for me. I have to reflect in the mirror.


----------



## buddhas_mom

Finally posting my start pic. I used the instyler for the first time. I like the results but its a little too straight for me. I will be sleeping either in pin curls or satin rollers. 





I can't predict when I'll make it to BSL. I don't really care what month as long as it happens sometime in 2013. It'll be the longest my hair has ever been so ill be grateful if it happens at all.

Does anyone else have hair anorexia? My hair looks so short to me!


----------



## BraunSugar

pelohello said:


> So mad right now. That Cantu shea butter left white residue and flakes in my hair. I also have alittle matting in the back. I'm dc now.
> 
> I have know ideal why this product is doing this to my hair.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I absolutely HATE that stuff!!! It coated my hair and dried it out something terrible. Never again.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

BraunSugar said:


> I absolutely HATE that stuff!!! It coated my hair and dried it out something terrible. Never again.



OMG You and me both! Not only that, it made my scalp hurt and gave me a migraine. Ain't no way.


----------



## Guinan

BraunSugar said:


> I absolutely HATE that stuff!!! It coated my hair and dried it out something terrible. Never again.



That's exactly what it did to my hair. The 1st time I used it on clean hair it was great. But when I went to use it the next day my hair felt alittle hard.

I was embarrassed about the white residue and flakes cause my coworkers were the ones that noticed it and w/ office gossip, I know they thinking I don't wash my hair. Oh well:\

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> That's exactly what it did to my hair. The 1st time I used it on clean hair it was great. But when I went to use it the next day my hair felt alittle hard.
> 
> I was embarrassed about the white residue and flakes cause my coworkers were the ones that noticed it and w/ office gossip, I know they thinking I don't wash my hair. Oh well:\
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



are you talking about the leave-in conditioning repair cream? i like that stuff.  i haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

shortdub78, I'm right here with you on the WEN!  I was excited to get home and see that there was a WEN attempted delivery and a notice to pick up from the post office.  It's a 3 month supply of the Winter Vanilla Mint, I've been hearing rave reviews about!  I can't wait to go get it tomorrow.  I'm looking forward to another great co-washing!  This is my fourth WEN flavor and no disappointments yet!   Oh yeah, WEN 613 will be your new "baby daddy". 

BTW, my Public Service Announcement: I will NOT be trying to stretch my relaxers to 12 weeks!  I am not risking knots and breakage, I'm on a length retention mission and "Ain't nobody got time for that!!!"


----------



## Evolving78

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> shortdub78, I'm right here with you on the WEN!  I was excited to get home and see that there was a WEN attempted delivery and a notice to pick up from the post office.  It's a 3 month supply of the Winter Vanilla Mint, I've been hearing rave reviews about!  I can't wait to go get it tomorrow.  I'm looking forward to another great co-washing!  This is my fourth WEN flavor and no disappointments yet!   Oh yeah, WEN 613 will be your new "baby daddy".
> 
> BTW, my Public Service Announcement: I will NOT be trying to stretch my relaxers to 12 weeks!  I am not risking knots and breakage, I'm on a length retention mission and "Ain't nobody got time for that!!!"



oh i can't wait!  it is suppose to be delivered Jan 2nd.  i ordered if from QVC.  they were offering for people to pay $12 extra for it to be here by Christmas.  i thought that wasn't a good deal.

i really want to try it to see if it will help minimize tangling.  and yeah, i wouldn't risk stretching either for that.


----------



## coolsista-paris

buddhas_mom said:


> Finally posting my start pic. I used the instyler for the first time. I like the results but its a little too straight for me. I will be sleeping either in pin curls or satin rollers.
> 
> I can't predict when I'll make it to BSL. I don't really care what month as long as it happens sometime in 2013. It'll be the longest my hair has ever been so ill be grateful if it happens at all.
> 
> Does anyone else have hair anorexia? My hair looks so short to me!



Ive got thé same problem . Hair anorexia lol. Im.bsb and...feels like its not long. I remember at the beginning of my journey i was dreaming for apl!!! When i hit it i was sooo happy then à few months after :uhh this isnt that long. People say i have long hair (people out of internet ).... In.my mind Im like " this aint that long".

I think Im.gonna dust more as i have fine hair. Maybe thats whats making me stuck.


----------



## Evolving78

coolsista-paris said:


> Ive got thé same problem . Hair anorexia lol. Im.bsb and...feels like its not long. I remember at the beginning of my journey i was dreaming for apl!!! When i hit it i was sooo happy then à few months after :uhh this isnt that long. People say i have long hair (people out of internet ).... In.my mind Im like " this aint that long".
> 
> I think Im.gonna dust more as i have fine hair. Maybe thats whats making me stuck.



i always feel like a bald headed chicken.  i think i will feel better once i get to MBL.


----------



## NikkiQ

Up early for travel day! Can't wait to go back home, but this is gonna be the longest flying day ever! I put the hair up in a bun so that I can have it up and out of the way. I know it probably looks a hot mess, but who the hell cares. Ain't nobody checkin for me or my hair in the airport


----------



## Sholapie

Have a smooth flight NikkiQ are you taking an empty suitcase for products? Lol


----------



## NikkiQ

Sholapie said:


> Have a smooth flight @NikkiQ are you taking an empty suitcase for products? Lol


 

 no empty suitcase but my mom already know the routine- I buy it, she ships it lol. I already have 2 of the large "if it fits, it ships" boxes at her house addressed and ready to go. One is gonna be hair products and the other food products that I love from there that we can't get here on the island.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Up early for travel day! Can't wait to go back home, but this is gonna be the longest flying day ever! I put the hair up in a bun so that I can have it up and out of the way. I know it probably looks a hot mess, but who the hell cares. Ain't nobody checkin for me or my hair in the airport



Have a safe flight!!!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Here's my travel day bun ladies! 



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Guinan

@shortdub78, yes the cantu shea butter leave-in. This might sound like a dumb question, but how do you apply yours?

@Iluvsmuhgrass, wow, your hair looks pass APL. Are you planning on flat ironing the rest of your hair?

@buddhas mom, your hair looks great. I've always wanted to try the instyler but I didnt think it would get my hair straight enough. But now I know it can after seeing your hair. I ALWAYS feel like my hair is super short. I really hope by the time I reach BSL or MBL I will get over it. Everytime I feel like my hair is super short, I just want to throw in the towel and not care anymore.

@NikkiQ, I LUV that bun! 

Morning Ladies!!!

I tried to flat iron my hair this morning and my flat iron broke So I have two rows of straight hair and the rest is curly. I decided to wear my silk bonnet under a wool cap. I am just having the worst luck with my hair this week Yesterday, after I DC (sealed it w/ walnut oil) for an hour, I clarified w/ J-Koico reconstructer shampoo and then co-rinse w/ Suave. I M&S w/ Neutrogena Triple Moisture Leave-in and sealed with Avocado Oil. I really LOVE the Neutrogena leave-in and the Avocado & Walnut Oils. I think they were by far the best purchases I bought this year.

I plan on borrowing my sister's CHI flat iron to straighten my hair w/ it this weekend. 

Happy Growing Ladies!!!


----------



## Sholapie

How frustrating pelohello!

I did a Henna treatment overnight and I had really good colour pay-off, I just mixed it with water and left it to sit for about an hour applied it onto clean damp hair and slept. Another point to add is I tried the Joico moisture recovery shampoo and conditioner and while I loved the shampoo I thought the conditioner was meh but lo and behold I didn't have the time to DC right away (after using henna!) and I left my hair to air dry with no product so I could DC later. It is now fully dry and the SOFTEST i have ever felt my dry hair feel. I think its the Conditioner


----------



## naturalagain2

Okay here's my starting pic. My BSL is actually MBL for me because my bra sits so low.....











[


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello

i use my moisturizing spray and then i apply the cantu.  on wash day, i apply my leave-in spray, apply cantu, then my serum.  also i use Qhemet Biologics heavy cream to seal in the moisture during the week.


i don't use any other gels with it.  i have read and seen videos that says it doesn't mix well with gels.

most cream products don't do well with gels.  like i can't use certain products with Fantasia IC Gel or Ecostyler gel.  it causes white flakes and little white balls.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Here's my travel day bun ladies!
> 
> View attachment 183189
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



it's so thick and pretty!  happy, safe travels!


----------



## RZILYNT

Current hair length - APL
~Natural
~BSL goal month Dec 2013
~Current Reggie and styling choices. Rocking the puff, cowash 3 x a week
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Twists/ wigs
~Post a beginning picture- picture in my signature.

RZ~


----------



## isawstars

NikkiQ

Have a safe trip!  I flew home yesterday.  7 freakin hours.  I hope it's not as long or longer for you. I put my hair in a big puff at the top of my head.  

I remember falling asleep (in an aisle seat) and people walking by kept hitting my puff because I was leaned over!  I was getting really irritated.  I didn't wanna lean on a stranger to get sleep but I didn't want people messing up my ends!


----------



## ImanAdero

I'm definitely bored with my hair and need to do something before I get the urge to chop it all off.  I kind of want to dye it, but me and color just aren't really Friends. I might do a red-ish rinse though (or maybe I'll finally try henna) so I can give my hair a warmer color.   

But, Man I miss being blonde! I'm just as because it just wreaked havoc on my ends eventually :-(  

Alright, let me figure out how I'm going to put my hair away soon so I don't do anything drastic lol

And I think I'm going to perm rod on dry hair for this weekend... We'll see how it comes out!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

shortdub78 said:


> are you talking about the leave-in conditioning repair cream? i like that stuff.  i haven't had any problems with it.



Me either


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

shortdub78 said:


> i always feel like a bald headed chicken.  i think i will feel better once i get to MBL.



Hahahahaha @ bald headed chicken. I feel the same though and other people notice that its gotten thicker and longer all the while I'm in denial lol


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> i always feel like a bald headed chicken.  i think i will feel better once i get to MBL.



Bald headed chicken over here too, lol!  Over Thanksgiving my family talked about how long my hair is now and I was like yeah whateva...  These gorgeous heads around here has me hair greedy, BSL will be my affirmation.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Nikkyq hope you landed safely!
I decided to put my pre poo in tonight instead of waiting til tomorrow, to kind of speed my wash day along. So tomorrow at 4am while I'm taking my big Sis and niece to the airport I'll be wiggin it.


----------



## mamaline

I washed and deep conditioned tonight. Then I attempted to do a ponytail rollerset which I am going to let airdry. This is my first time attempting any kind of rollerset so I have no clue how it is going to turn out. I think I was a little heavy handed with my leave in conditioner so it's probably going to take forever to dry. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## isawstars

Ladies, please, I need your help.   

I go to school in California and yesterday I flew home to North Carolina for Christmas break.  I've noticed breakage ever since I've been here!

It's not that much colder than NorCal... maybe 5 degrees colder but windy.  The past two days I've seen short hairs in the sink, my hair is a lot frizzier and doesn't feel as soft as it did in California.

I intend to trim my hair soon (because it's been several months), so I definitely need to fix this before flat ironing.  Right now my routine is the LOC method at night... I do this to 6 braids and put a perm rod on each of the ends, then tie my hair up with a silk scarf.  In the morning, I unbraid, fluff and put it in a bun with good hair day clips or a curly puff.  It was very windy today so I had it in a bun.  

Tonight, I was heavy handed with my moisturizing products.  What I use is a moisturizing braid spray, seal with castor oil, then Wen Pomegranate.  I don't know if using extra product is the best solution but I freaked out.  My first reaction was to do a moisturizing DC (Silk Elements) over night on dry hair but I am hanging out with my mom in the morning and don't have time to wash my hair til tomorrow night. 

Any advice on how to handle this colder and dryer weather?  I suppose the heat inside could be the culprit too.  I don't remember what I used to do when I lived here.


----------



## SimJam

hmmm interestingly, im in Fl for the Christmas and they're having a cold front now so its a good 5 - 10 degs colder than when I left jamaica. Ive been using extra moisture on my ends just as a precaution and it seems to be working.

also Ive been wearing beanies with my hair covered with a satin scarf most of the time,

have you washed ur hair since u went back home,could the water be a culprit?


----------



## Sholapie

mamaline i did the exact same thing (ponytail rollerset) i didn't use enough bands and also used too much leave in
 i sat under the dryer for 30mins and airdried overnight. My hair was still damp around the band so I've wrapped it and hopes it dries straightish


----------



## RegaLady

isawstars, 

I am in the cold Midwest, but spray moisturizers are not the only thing to use here(works best in summer). I layer my hair with water, or a liquid moisturizer, QB Amla and Olive thick creamy moisturizer and seal with castor oil. My hair stays moist for days! I changed from coconut oil to castor oil and the moisture stays longer.


----------



## buddhas_mom

coolsista-paris said:


> Ive got thé same problem . Hair anorexia lol. Im.bsb and...feels like its not long. I remember at the beginning of my journey i was dreaming for apl!!! When i hit it i was sooo happy then à few months after :uhh this isnt that long. People say i have long hair (people out of internet ).... In.my mind Im like " this aint that long".
> 
> I think Im.gonna dust more as i have fine hair. Maybe thats whats making me stuck.



That is exactly how I feel! I was so excited when I first hit APL. Now the excitement is gone because it feels like my hair shrunk 3 inches. I have fine hair also. I would like to dust frequently to allow the front and top layers to grow out. Maybe thicker ends would make me feel better.


----------



## buddhas_mom

pelohello said:


> @buddhas mom, your hair looks great. I've always wanted to try the instyler but I didnt think it would get my hair straight enough. But now I know it can after seeing your hair. I ALWAYS feel like my hair is super short. I really hope by the time I reach BSL or MBL I will get over it. Everytime I feel like my hair is super short, I just want to throw in the towel and not care anymore.




Thank you! I was hesitant about using the instyler because I didn't think it would work but to me it works better than a flat iron. What I didn't like is you can't get to your roots. I used a flat iron on my roots then used the instyler on the rest of my hair. It made it silky and shiny. Best part is it hasn't reverted like it usually does by now. 

I hope I get over it by then also. Otherwise I'll never be satisfied. I do appreciate the length of my hair I just wish it would feel longer.


----------



## Guinan

My hair feels uber soft & boucey, thanks to neutrogena leave in & avocado oil. I will be m&s today & rebraiding my hair & wearing a cap. It is really windy here in philly.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

just finger detangled my hair and dd's hair.  i will be just cowashing my hair today and i will be giving her the works today.  i don't feel good at all, but it's got to be done.


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78 said:


> just finger detangled my hair and dd's hair.  i will be just cowashing my hair today and i will be giving her the works today.  i don't feel good at all, but it's got to be done.



Awww, feel better.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

*copied from BSL 2012* 
 Today is wash day! Also a trim day for me. Trimming so close to a length check doesn't bother me much since what I cut now will be back later lol.

Today I shampooed, in shower steamed with HE totally twisted conditioner. Let that sit for 5 minutes. Detangled (hair felt like Butter!) Warm water rinsed and now I'm under a heat cap DCing. 

My scalp is giving me kisses since I used too much product last week and was too lazy to cowash.  

I'm not length checking until the 31st ..hoping for a couple millimeters of growth by then lol Have a great day ladies!


----------



## coolsista-paris

buddhas_mom said:


> That is exactly how I feel! I was so excited when I first hit APL. Now the excitement is gone because it feels like my hair shrunk 3 inches. I have fine hair also. I would like to dust frequently to allow the front and top layers to grow out. Maybe thicker ends would make me feel better.



I dusted and maybe call it à mini trim. Hope it will help it to grow Well as ive been stuck at bsb for some time.
I guess that after this cut im back to bsb for some time. Im gonna flat iron later. Will be back with pics .


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

My length check


----------



## coolsista-paris

Hi ladies!!! I cut my hair in braids today while dc it. 

@ nikkiQ you were right i guess. What shoud i say? I hit it? (its thé same bra used as the last bsb pic in august ) natural hair..  shrinkage even with flat ironned hair.. 

Can i be happy and celebrate here on my own? Lol 
I dont mind not being full bsl cause i grow in layers and Will keep my layers as à style. 
This is exciting i thought ill never touch that bra,especially after cutting today. 



Ill post the results of flat iron tomorrow from my computer


----------



## coolsista-paris

buddhas_mom said:


> Thank you! I was hesitant about using the instyler because I didn't think it would work but to me it works better than a flat iron. What I didn't like is you can't get to your roots. I used a flat iron on my roots then used the instyler on the rest of my hair. It made it silky and shiny. Best part is it hasn't reverted like it usually does by now.
> 
> I hope I get over it by then also. Otherwise I'll never be satisfied. I do appreciate the length of my hair I just wish it would feel longer.



We have fine hair. Maybe it feels lighter than someone with thick hair. I guess so.


----------



## polished07

I posted my Lengthcheck in APL thread so I'm just putting my photo for 2012 BSL here I come  



There's 2 line the one beneath my length point is a mistake my teen was a little ambitious there's a line where I'm at


----------



## newnyer

Here's my hair after my last wash...


----------



## youwillrise

these mini twists are coming down next weekend.  will start the process on friday...and by sunday or monday i'll have new mini twists in.  

i did my wash/dc for this week.  now im almost at the end of the entire hair day process...about to sit under the dryer now to dry my twists some.


----------



## keranikki

I'm happy to find a challenge that I can join! Thank you.

My current hair length is almost SL (when flat ironed), but it's layered.
I'm 100% natural
My goal month is OCT 2013 for my longest layer to reach BSL. My shortest layer will not make the challenge. 
I currently co-wash every 3-4 days w/ Root Stimulator Hair Mayonnaise and follow up w/ Kinky Curly leave-in and coconut oil. I usually let my hair air dry and tie up the front of my hair and leave the back out or put in a ponypuff. I do a complete wash every two weeks w/ CD Lisa's Hair Elixer as a pre-poo, As I Am cleansing pudding as my poo, DC w/ RS Hair Mayo, KC leave-in, and coconut oil. 
I need to stop pulling my hair back into a ponypuff, PERIOD. I have experienced breakage just below my crown, because of it. I will do more protective styles (two-strand twist is my favorite) and find anything else that I can do to style my hair within reason. I'm in the military, so I'm limited to what I can do style wise. 

If anyone has any ideas or regimens that I should try, I will definitely take the advice.


----------



## isawstars

SimJam said:


> hmmm interestingly, im in Fl for the Christmas and they're having a cold front now so its a good 5 - 10 degs colder than when I left jamaica. Ive been using extra moisture on my ends just as a precaution and it seems to be working.
> 
> also Ive been wearing beanies with my hair covered with a satin scarf most of the time,
> 
> have you washed ur hair since u went back home,could the water be a culprit?



SimJam 

No, I haven't washed my hair yet.  But I will definitely use your suggestion of wearing beanies to hide my hair from the cold windy weather.  Thanks!



RegaLady said:


> isawstars,
> 
> I am in the cold Midwest, but spray moisturizers are not the only thing to use here(works best in summer). I layer my hair with water, or a liquid moisturizer, QB Amla and Olive thick creamy moisturizer and seal with castor oil. My hair stays moist for days! I changed from coconut oil to castor oil and the moisture stays longer.



RegaLady

You must be right!  After applying extra product to my hair last night, I saw less broken hairs in the sink this morning.  I will try to find a heavier moisturizer.  Thanks.


----------



## Eiano

Current hair length

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd

BSL goal month

Current Reggie and styling choices

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?

Post a beginning picture

*saving my spot*


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

keranikki said:


> I'm happy to find a challenge that I can join! Thank you.
> 
> My current hair length is almost SL (when flat ironed), but it's layered.
> I'm 100% natural
> My goal month is OCT 2013 for my longest layer to reach BSL. My shortest layer will not make the challenge.
> I currently co-wash every 3-4 days w/ Root Stimulator Hair Mayonnaise and follow up w/ Kinky Curly leave-in and coconut oil. I usually let my hair air dry and tie up the front of my hair and leave the back out or put in a ponypuff. I do a complete wash every two weeks w/ CD Lisa's Hair Elixer as a pre-poo, As I Am cleansing pudding as my poo, DC w/ RS Hair Mayo, KC leave-in, and coconut oil.
> I need to stop pulling my hair back into a ponypuff, PERIOD. I have experienced breakage just below my crown, because of it. I will do more protective styles (two-strand twist is my favorite) and find anything else that I can do to style my hair within reason. I'm in the military, so I'm limited to what I can do style wise.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas or regimens that I should try, I will definitely take the advice.



Welcome to the forum and LHCF!!! I'd like to offer you some suggestions on your regimen and then I'll come back with links for great reading material. I just recently relaxed after 25 months of being natural, just my personal preference. But let me tell you, you want a moisture/protein balance. The ORS Hair Mayo is a heavy protein based conditioner for co-washing. If you don't know your hair needs heavy protein can lead to breakage. You can try a moisture rich conditioner like Tresemme Naturals, Herbal Essence Hello Hydration or Long Term Relationship or Suave Almond & Shea Butter for example. I too deep condition weekly, once again unless you like how your hair responding I would seek a moisture rich deep conditioner add an oil to it (optional) and sit for at least 45 minutes.

I didn't see any daily moisturizer in your regimen. Do you use a moisturizer and oil daily? The KCKT and coconut oil is a good combination. I used S-curl a lot as a natural, but lots of ladies can suggest simple moisturizers to you.

Lastly I think twists are a great protective style that can hold moisture and keep your ends from being snagged and damaged. After all you're here for longer hair and retention is KEY to longer hair. 

Ask away if you have more questions and use the search engine for natural hair regimens. You will find lots of ladies willing to help you.

Hope that helps you out! Welcome again!


----------



## Damaged but not out

Started the beemine serum today.

Started back my vitamins this week( had surgery so was off for about 8 weeks)

Im going to start the new year with a trim

Tried that Acure condish(heaven)

Tried Curlformers easy and they work.

Ready for 2013!


----------



## keranikki

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Welcome to the forum and LHCF!!! I'd like to offer you some suggestions on your regimen and then I'll come back with links for great reading material. I just recently relaxed after 25 months of being natural, just my personal preference. But let me tell you, you want a moisture/protein balance. The ORS Hair Mayo is a heavy protein based conditioner for co-washing. If you don't know your hair needs heavy protein can lead to breakage. You can try a moisture rich conditioner like Tresemme Naturals, Herbal Essence Hello Hydration or Long Term Relationship or Suave Almond & Shea Butter for example. I too deep condition weekly, once again unless you like how your hair responding I would seek a moisture rich deep conditioner add an oil to it (optional) and sit for at least 45 minutes.
> 
> I didn't see any daily moisturizer in your regimen. Do you use a moisturizer and oil daily? The KCKT and coconut oil is a good combination. I used S-curl a lot as a natural, but lots of ladies can suggest simple moisturizers to you.
> 
> Lastly I think twists are a great protective style that can hold moisture and keep your ends from being snagged and damaged. After all you're here for longer hair and retention is KEY to longer hair.
> 
> Ask away if you have more questions and use the search engine for natural hair regimens. You will find lots of ladies willing to help you.
> 
> Hope that helps you out! Welcome again!


KaramelDiva1978

Thank you for the suggestions.  I didn't know ORS Mayo had such a heavy protein base.  Should I just use ORS as a monthly protein treatment instead?  Also, can I use any DC as a co-wash or should I get a separate co-wash and moisturizing deep conditioner?


----------



## Honey Bee

I straightened and dusted my hair yesterday and I think it's skimming APL!! I'm excited bc 2012 was about the health of my hair. I've been hacking, trimming, dusting, all that in an effort to get my ends right. I've cut back to SL at least 3 times since spring. Tbh, I was getting discouraged, thinking I'd never have nice ends.   But I think I finally got it right! I'll have SO take pics later when I comb down my wrap.

Onward to BSL!


----------



## isawstars

I did an overnight DC and washed with Wen and castor oil.  My hair is currently in braids with perm rods on the ends.  Tomorrow I will blow dry (tension method).  If my hair feels up to it, I will flat iron and finally use my split ender.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

Here's an update on me. I'm copying and pasting it from my blog http://myhairgrowstoo.blogspot.com/

Yesterday I washed my hair again.
First I put it in many plaits and applied Aloe Shampoo.
Second after many minutes (did not check) I washed it out in the shower. Then I applied a palm size of Mega Tek, kept it on, and washed it out. I applied Roux Moisturizing Conditioner and washed it out while talking out the plaits. I hopped out the shower, finished taking out the plaits and applied Roux Porosity Control. Then I divided my hair in two sections and gave myself two french braids. I took one side out after a while. Then after a while more I applied CHI safe guard to the side that was out and began flat ironing with Sedu flat iron. I took out the braids of the other side and flat ironed that as well. I used the CHI safe guard spray all over. I noticed that the side that was out was drier and straighter than the side I kept in a braid *Good to remember to undo the braids and wait a few minutes before beginning to flat iron*


----------



## Gryphyn

OK I'm in this! I'm staying positive about how much length I'll retain next year 

My hair is texturized.

Current length: a few inches from APL
BSL goal month: Dec 2013
Current Reggie and styling choices: Coles Notes version - I rinse or co-wash daily, apply gel, air dry, then wear my hair down or pulled back in loose puff
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?: Sticking with my current reggie
Post a beginning picture: Pics in profile album


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

pelohello  I'm suffering from hairnorexia (lol) it feels like nomatter how much growth I get or how big it gets, I still feel as if I'm at a short length. 

I was going to flatiron the rest at first but I'm going to hold off. This time of year my hair is really temperamental (and PCOS doesn't help at all...) so I figure that I'll do 2-4 fully/partially straightened length checks next year.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey ladies, just checking in. Still have my kinky twists in and will have them in for another 2-3 weeks, just enough time for me to get home and get my shipment of hair supplies from my sister  yay!

Those who have gone from natural to relaxed...did you use a protein treatment before you first relaxer? I'm planning for my end of January relaxer.


----------



## Firstborn2

I haven't been wet bunning lately since it's been raining a lot, but I am still bunning and at night doing the GHE.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

keranikki said:


> KaramelDiva1978
> 
> Thank you for the suggestions.  I didn't know ORS Mayo had such a heavy protein base.  Should I just use ORS as a monthly protein treatment instead?  Also, can I use any DC as a co-wash or should I get a separate co-wash and moisturizing deep conditioner?



I'm so sorry I'm just getting back to you. If your hair doesn't need a lot of protein once a month is fine. That's the challenging part, finding out your hair needs. As for the conditioner for co-washing you will find most ladies have different preferences, but most of them use different conditioners for their deep conditioning and co-wash needs. I also do. My co-wash condish is an over the counter cheapie. My deep conditioner is a better quality that I add an oil to and sit under the dryer. Like I may use a HE Long Term Relationship for co-wash and a Cream of Nature Moisturizing conditioner.

As a natural I used Giovanni shampoo and conditioner and then moisturizes with Giovanni Direct leave in and castor oil. Daily I would spritz with water, oil, and a little conditioner in a spray bottle. Look through the naturals forum too for lots of great ideas.


----------



## LadyRaider

I am an APL 2012 failure, but I'm moving on with my class anyway!

~Current hair length - *Almost APL (sigh)*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - *Natural*
~BSL goal month - *December*
~Current Reggie and styling choices - *mostly braidouts*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? - *Frequent co-washing*
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## lamaria211

LadyRaider said:


> I am an APL 2012 failure, but I'm moving on with my class anyway!
> 
> ~Current hair length - Almost APL (sigh)
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Natural
> ~BSL goal month - December
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices - mostly braidouts
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? - Frequent co-washing
> ~Post a beginning picture



You're not a failure! Slow n steady wins the race


----------



## ImanAdero

Need a little bit of help:

I'm having a hard time keeping my hotline moisturized! Oddly enough, my ends feel GREAT! But my hairline feels like straw!

Any tips to keep hairline moisturized? This usually isn't a problem except for the last week or so. 

As for me: been wearing a twist out these last few days. I think I'll no braid for NYE and Pon them up into a style. 

I think I might add henna to my regimen in the new year, if only for the slight color it'll give me. I'm also looking to seriously protective style and not just lazily doing buns. I need to get my braid/flat twist game right! (Or get a side hustle so I can afford someone else doing it lol). 

I WILL get to some hair goals this year!


----------



## Miss AJ

^^ImanAdero Do you seal after you moisturize? What moisturizer do u currently use?


----------



## Miss AJ

This has nothing to do with anything but I've been tempted to go lighter with my hair color...then I saw LeobodyC5's YT channel and her looking like an Egyptian Queen with that long, black, beautiful hair...and I have begun to have second thoughts lol.


----------



## Evolving78

i guess i will wash my hair again, since i treated it like crap for the past day or so.  i don't wanna look like i'm on my death bed tomorrow.


----------



## isawstars

shortdub78 said:


> i guess i will wash my hair again, since i treated it like crap for the past day or so.  i don't wanna look like i'm on my death bed tomorrow.



haha.  I know the feeling!

Ugh I had the WORST blow dry results today.  I used the tension method but my hair was still curly.  I think I air dried in too many braids and I didn't do small enough sections.  I guess I will bun tomorrow for Christmas and rewash my hair next week instead of my usual 2.  

I'm starting to regret procrastinating trimming.  It's gotten to where I am terrified I will have a set back because of it.


----------



## ImanAdero

Miss AJ said:


> ImanAdero[/USER]"]^^ImanAdero Do you seal after you moisturize? What moisturizer do u currently use?



I use what I can. Usually I use Shea Radiance, but I'm away so I'm using mixed chicks kids (a sample). But yeah, I didn't seal like I normally do didn't even think of that. . 

I just took some olive oil from my grandma's kitchen lol. So I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Miss AJ

ImanAdero said:


> I use what I can. Usually I use Shea Radiance, but I'm away so I'm using mixed chicks kids (a sample). But yeah, I didn't seal like I normally do didn't even think of that. .
> 
> I just took some olive oil from my grandma's kitchen lol. So I'll keep you updated!


 
lol ok, love your hair by the way


----------



## daae

~Current hair length
*Between SL and APL*

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*Natural*

~BSL goal month
*December 2013*

~Current Reggie and styling choices
*Wash every 2 weeks.
Condition twice a week
moisturise with triple silk moisturiser  or water
seal with jojoba oil and soon to be hemp oil
dust every 8 weeks
PS will be cornrows or braids*

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
*Will review reggie every 2 months*

~Post a beginning picture


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

Im in!!!

*~Current hair length* APL???
*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd* Natural
*~BSL goal month* April
*~Current Reggie and styling choices* Washing & DC'ing once a week. Then I moisturize and put it in a bun.
*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?* I need to become consistent with taking my vitamins.
*~Post a beginning picture*


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

I am so so so in love with what WEN Vanilla Mint has done for my hair in today's co-wash.  Idk if its because I use Vanilla Mint and grapeseed oil as a daily moisturizer, but my hair is so smooth, soft, moisturized and yummier than I remember in a while.  I'm sorry I've been skipping out on the co-washes lately.  About to wash out my deep conditioner for the last two to three hours.

NikkiQ--- I'm so loving the bun!!  Hope you made it back in the city safely!!


----------



## bosswitch

Could be BSL already. pretty sure but not certain since im too lazy to straighten my hair


----------



## Evolving78

isawstars said:


> haha.  I know the feeling!
> 
> Ugh I had the WORST blow dry results today.  I used the tension method but my hair was still curly.  I think I air dried in too many braids and I didn't do small enough sections.  I guess I will bun tomorrow for Christmas and rewash my hair next week instead of my usual 2.
> 
> I'm starting to regret procrastinating trimming.  It's gotten to where I am terrified I will have a set back because of it.



isawstars
it might not be that bad.  when was the last time your had a trim?


----------



## lamaria211

So I think I may be in need of some Roux PC. I've DC'd x3 this week and my hair still feels crispy n dry. Hopefully I can keep my hair under control till Saturdays wash day. Cause I'm actually tired of DCing


----------



## Phaer

Here are my starting pics for this challenge.  I am giving myself all of 2013 to reach bsl because I still need to resolve my shedding/breakage issues. 

My current length- maybe an inch from full apl?
I believe I will be full apl in about two months. 

I just have to figure out how to keep the hair I grow on my head. So I will be doing more protein treatments, finger detangling, tea rinsing ect.  I've been slacking on working out since Thanksgiving, so I got to get back on it next week.


----------



## alanaturelle

Hello, I straightened my hair yesterday for Christmas and was very surprised to see the length of it and it made me think whether I should join BSL 2013. I signed up for APL 2013 which I'm hoping to be by July 2013. I believe that I can make BSL by December. Here is the picture:



So do you think, I could realistically make BSL by December 2013, ? For reference, BSL is a the mark #6 on the t-shirt and is 3" from APL.

Thank you,


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Flatironed and got 3/4" cut to even things up (had some breakage in November). So here is my starter pics for this 2013 BSL challenge.



 







~Current hair length: APL/near BSB layered 
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed: Natural
~BSL goal month April-June 2013
~Current Reggie and styling choices Washing & DC'ing once a week. Keeping hair stretched.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Get my body healthy, I think my hair will follow...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

alanaturelle said:


> Hello, I straightened my hair yesterday for Christmas and was very surprised to see the length of it and it made me think whether I should join BSL 2013. I signed up for APL 2013 which I'm hoping to be by July 2013. I believe that I can make BSL by December. Here is the picture:
> 
> So do you think, I could realistically make BSL by December 2013, ? For reference, BSL is a the mark #6 on the t-shirt and is 3" from APL.
> 
> Thank you,



Yes alanaturelle, you can make it in 2013


----------



## mamaline

The rollerset I did Friday was a total fail so I cowashed Sunday and did a braid-out. Today I'm rocking my braid-out in a banana clip bun. It was something I just threw together, but everyone at my job is saying how much they love it so I may have to wear my hair like this more often. It's effortless and it looks good.


----------



## SimJam

SimJam said:


> ~ *Current hair length*
> a sneeze away from APL
> 
> ~ Relaxed/*Natural/*Texlaxed/Loc'd
> 
> ~ *BSL goal month*
> October 2013
> 
> ~ *Current Reggie and styling choices*
> wash, DC (protein and moisture), twist weekly
> styles: twists, twistouts, puffs. Will start bunning now that I can
> 
> ~ *What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
> Will not be changing anything, cept maybe for quarterly trimming if needed to keep SSKs and split ends at bay



Im re assessing my BSL ETA. *Will be Dec 2013.* 
Ive proven that I grow about 0.75 to 1inch every 2 months, I just reached APL this month and I need 4.5 inches to BSL, thats 8 - 9 months. If I include 2-4 small trims within the year I should be at BSL by December 

new starting pic December 23 2012


----------



## SavannahNatural

bosswitch said:


> Could be BSL already. pretty sure but not certain since im too lazy to straighten my hair



This is me, all the way.  The only difference is I don't feel like snapping a pic.  Lazybones!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mamaline

@[email protected] said:


> This is me, all the way. The only difference is I don't feel like snapping a pic. Lazybones!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
That is so me, and then later on I'm mad I don't have a picture for length checks and stuff.


----------



## Kerryann

Holiday hair and starting length pic


----------



## SavannahNatural

Kerryann VA VA Voom

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## miss stress

kerryann, pretty christmas style


----------



## TLC1020

Hey ladies,

I'll be posting a starting picture in a few days when I do my relaxer.. Currently I am 4 mths post relaxer.. Hopefully I will be apl which will get me that much closer to bsl.. We shall see


----------



## pookaloo83

From December to today. 

And I gave myself a good trim. So now I'm like above APL. Aiming for BSL by December of 2013. Going to wear mostly twists and buns for the year. May get braided up to.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## pookaloo83

Kerryann said:


> Holiday hair and starting length pic



Sexayyy! 

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Damaged but not out

everyone is way ahead of me in the growth dept. I need to post starting pics.


----------



## isawstars

shortdub78 said:


> isawstars
> it might not be that bad.  when was the last time your had a trim?



shortdub78

My last trim was in September 2012.  I've been trimming my own hair since November 2011.  My ends are frizzy and feel really rough... plus, I see a few broken hairs every night when I moisturize and braid my hair which has never happened to me before.    

I think this weekend will be the day I bite the bullet and flat iron.  I've been sealing my hair crisco since I need something heavier... I don't want to invest in a jar of hair butter since I will only be on the east coast for a few weeks. My hair seems to like crisco... I might revisit that flat ironing with crisco thread... I've never had the guts to do it though.


----------



## Evolving78

isawstars said:


> shortdub78
> 
> My last trim was in September 2012.  I've been trimming my own hair since November 2011.  My ends are frizzy and feel really rough... plus, I see a few broken hairs every night when I moisturize and braid my hair which has never happened to me before.
> 
> I think this weekend will be the day I bite the bullet and flat iron.  I've been sealing my hair crisco since I need something heavier... I don't want to invest in a jar of hair butter since I will only be on the east coast for a few weeks. My hair seems to like crisco... I might revisit that flat ironing with crisco thread... I've never had the guts to do it though.



Qhemet Biologics Alma and Olive Oil Heavy Cream will be perfect.  i can only use very little, and i mean little.  it is very heavy and will help a lot.  it has castor oil in it and a bunch of other goodies.  check out the vendor thread on it.  and you sound like you need another trim.  you are due for one.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hey ladies, it's been a month since I've been in this thread, but I have been wearing fat celie twists under a curly wig, so nothing much to report. But I do have some feelings I know you guys can understand: 

SO, I'm with family and a really good friend of mine has a CHI flatiron and I decided to do a flat iron and length check and I did it and it was longer (Thank God) but I still feel bald, like no matter what people tell me, I feel like I'm freakin' ear length still. I also NEVER feel like my hair is "good enough" you know? Like now, the ends aren't split, but they are scraggly and in fact, I was so frustrated, I didn't even finish the flat iron. I am frustrated, because I am low-maintenance and KISS and it used to work, but not anymore.

AND, after two years, I still haven't found my staple products that really work for me; I really need to get on it and figure them out, but I really don't have the money to try every darn thing out there...just frustrated, I guess. Anyways, I posted this pic in APL 2012 but seems my whole class is here, so here it is again. Ciao!


----------



## Evolving78

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hey ladies, it's been a month since I've been in this thread, but I have been wearing fat celie twists under a curly wig, so nothing much to report. But I do have some feelings I know you guys can understand:
> 
> SO, I'm with family and a really good friend of mine has a CHI flatiron and I decided to do a flat iron and length check and I did it and it was longer (Thank God) but I still feel bald, like no matter what people tell me, I feel like I'm freakin' ear length still. I also NEVER feel like my hair is "good enough" you know? Like now, the ends aren't split, but they are scraggly and in fact, I was so frustrated, I didn't even finish the flat iron. I am frustrated, because I am low-maintenance and KISS and it used to work, but not anymore.
> 
> AND, after two years, I still haven't found my staple products that really work for me; I really need to get on it and figure them out, but I really don't have the money to try every darn thing out there...just frustrated, I guess. Anyways, I posted this pic in APL 2012 but seems my whole class is here, so here it is again. Ciao!




how i found out what works for my hair was based off of my hair's porosity and really paying attention to how my hair reacts and ingredients.

i spent a lot of money on expensive products and they really didn't help.  not because they weren't quality products, but they were just wrong for what my hair needed.  like when i had my protein overload, i spent a ton of money on the Joico Moisture Recovery line.  it still had a lot of protein in it and was causing my hair major problems.  anything out of the Aphogee line is not my friend, except for the 2 min reconstructor.  i found out that my hair loves thin, liquidity creams and moisturizers that don't have a ton of glycerin in them.  i learned i can't use heavy products and that products build up on my hair quickly.  now i don't have to break the bank with spending money on products and i do have staples.

so after all of that rambling i just typed, find out your porosity, density, and what ingredients react well to your hair.  oh and i still feel bald too!  i am still trying to reach the magical land of no breakage.  i see people just combing away and i know i can't do that type of thing to my hair.  i trim my hair like crazy, and i keep it in a bun most of the time.
i learned my lesson about sleeping in protein treatments and using blow dryers with comb attachments! (just was pulling my hair right out like nobody's business)


----------



## lamaria211

So I've been suffering with an extreme case of dry hair i thought (still could be ) it was due to a porosity issue but now I'm thinking it could be my HARD Water. So I'm buying a shower filter this weekend! And I'm going to CW with my ion Hard Water condish. We'll see


----------



## Onhergrind09

Saving my place to update at the end of the year.  The attached pics are how I've been wearing my hair and of my new growth.


----------



## Guinan

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hey ladies, it's been a month since I've been in this thread, but I have been wearing fat celie twists under a curly wig, so nothing much to report. But I do have some feelings I know you guys can understand:
> 
> SO, I'm with family and a really good friend of mine has a CHI flatiron and I decided to do a flat iron and length check and I did it and it was longer (Thank God) but I still feel bald, like no matter what people tell me, I feel like I'm freakin' ear length still. I also NEVER feel like my hair is "good enough" you know? Like now, the ends aren't split, but they are scraggly and in fact, I was so frustrated, I didn't even finish the flat iron. I am frustrated, because I am low-maintenance and KISS and it used to work, but not anymore.
> 
> AND, after two years, I still haven't found my staple products that really work for me; I really need to get on it and figure them out, but I really don't have the money to try every darn thing out there...just frustrated, I guess. Anyways, I posted this pic in APL 2012 but seems my whole class is here, so here it is again. Ciao!


 

 Gurl your hair is Gorg!!! You look BSL to me already! Whatever your doing, it looks like its working. What do you currently use? What do you think you need to incorporate into your reggie?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

*Add me, please*

Current hair length *BSB with a thin hair touching BSL*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd *Texlaxed*

BSL goal month *May 2013*

Current Reggie and styling choices *Buns and more buns.  Tweaking my reggie because I discovered my hair loves AVJ , so I am planning on using Chicros prepoo and KT leave in and want to find other ways to incorporate AVJ*

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*I plan to bun and not use heat, I plan to steam and DC for an hour on Sunday and Wednesdays*

Post a beginning picture

[IMG]http://i46.tinypic.com/2hp1ywx.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## JJamiah

I am going to go real simple with styling right now. I am thinking to twist my hair, and just put a hat on for the rest of the season..... no need to wear it out or color until the weather breaks. I am taking 6 classes this semester adn I don't need to worry or stress over this hair.


----------



## itsjusthair88

shortdub78 said:


> how i found out what works for my hair was based off of my hair's porosity and really paying attention to how my hair reacts and ingredients.
> 
> i spent a lot of money on expensive products and they really didn't help.  not because they weren't quality products, but they were just wrong for what my hair needed.  like when i had my protein overload, i spent a ton of money on the Joico Moisture Recovery line.  it still had a lot of protein in it and was causing my hair major problems.  anything out of the Aphogee line is not my friend, except for the 2 min reconstructor.  i found out that my hair loves thin, liquidity creams and moisturizers that don't have a ton of glycerin in them.  i learned i can't use heavy products and that products build up on my hair quickly.  now i don't have to break the bank with spending money on products and i do have staples.
> 
> so after all of that rambling i just typed, find out your porosity, density, and what ingredients react well to your hair.  oh and i still feel bald too!  i am still trying to reach the magical land of no breakage.  i see people just combing away and i know i can't do that type of thing to my hair.  i trim my hair like crazy, and i keep it in a bun most of the time.
> i learned my lesson about sleeping in protein treatments and using blow dryers with comb attachments! (just was pulling my hair right out like nobody's business)



Thanks for the advice @shortdub78 porosity is a big issue for me, I can't seem to gauge it. I tried to do the strand in water test, but my hair partially sinks *and* floats, so it's confusing. I am trying to find what ingredients react to my hair but at the moment I am VERY low-key: a few products from the shea moisture line and the Taaliah Waajid line and they both seem to work. I also use oils (coconut and olive especially) and Aloe Vera and Suave conditioners work to keep my hair moisturized. 

Yea...I feel bald...like, bald LOL  I'm glad I'm not the only one! Thanks. 



pelohello said:


> Gurl your hair is Gorg!!! You look BSL to me already! Whatever your doing, it looks like its working. What do you currently use? What do you think you need to incorporate into your reggie?



pelohello Thanks, but I'm NOOOOOOT LOL I currently use some Taaliah Waajid's shampoo and the mist bodifyer and I use some of the Shea Moisture products that have been working for me. I still don't have a reggie set after over *two* years on my HHJ. I'm really going to work on that these first few months.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee

I feel really out of place in this thread but i'm using it to motivate me to try to grow/retain more this year my hair is just getting to a full healthy cbl so ive got a lot of ground to cover.

Watching all this beautiful hair grow will push me to be the best with my hair!


----------



## pearlific1

I posted this in the APL 2013 challenge as well:

I've had my hair in a PS updo since Christmas Eve. I really like it and have gotten a ton of compliments on it from family, friends and strangers. The style took all of 15 mins to create.

I just took twisted synthetic braiding hair and wrapped it around my moisturized and sealed bun. I pinned the twists where I wanted them and that was it. I got the style from a natural and wondered what it would look like on semi relaxed hair. I like it a lot


----------



## ImanAdero

pearlific1 said:


> I posted this in the APL 2013 challenge as well:
> 
> I've had my hair in a PS updo since Christmas Eve. I really like it and have gotten a ton of compliments on it from family, friends and strangers. The style took all of 15 mins to create.
> 
> I just took twisted synthetic braiding hair and wrapped it around my moisturized and sealed bun. I pinned the twists where I wanted them and that was it. I got the style from a natural and wondered what it would look like on semi relaxed hair. I like it a lot



This is gorgeous! Love the style.


----------



## Jobwright

I am going to really, really try this one!  

I am currently NL
ALOT of breakage from micro braids earlier this year
I had been using the advice of the ladies here, cowashing with Wen and Tresemme Naturals, stretching (sometimes), moisturizing with Giovanni, scurl, infusium and sealing with coconut oil, evoo, caster oil, chi silk infusion, deep conditioning with silk elements and ORS, heat once per week, aphogee 2 step every 6 weeks, etc. Taking msm, biotin and garlic pills. 
I will TRY to stretch until March this time. I am currently 6 weeks post...
Will send a pic as soon as my DD comes downstairs. 
I need help ladies, your help!  New growth irritates me. I cannot grasp the concept of air drying and getting my thin hair to look like anything positive. I really want BSL but I just don't know how to not cut and not relax.


----------



## SimJam

@jobwrigt Im sure you can get to BSL being relaxed, there are lots of ladies here with long healthy relaxed hair 

Im trying to remember what worked for me when air drying relaxed. If your hair likes glycerine, I used to use this product by hawiian silky called 14in1 to air dry. I used this under herbal essence hello hydration. I usually air dried in 1 or 2 pigtails that I twisted up then wrapped up like a bantu knot.

what is it about you new growth that irritates you?


----------



## gabulldawg

I have a small section of hair that is about an inch from my bra!  I just need the rest of my hair to catch up now.


----------



## Jobwright

SimJam said:


> @jobwrigt Im sure you can get to BSL being relaxed, there are lots of ladies here with long healthy relaxed hair
> 
> Im trying to remember what worked for me when air drying relaxed. If your hair likes glycerine, I used to use this product by hawiian silky called 14in1 to air dry. I used this under herbal essence hello hydration. I usually air dried in 1 or 2 pigtails that I twisted up then wrapped up like a bantu knot.
> 
> what is it about you new growth that irritates you?



I think more than anything, the new growth just isn't smooth and its thicker than the straight ends. So I feel like my hair is just not well kept. I am a perfectionist by nature and when my hair is not "together" I feel like I am going to wash the car, not conquer the world...  I know it's a mind thing and I am working on it. The "bushy" edges around my hairline and the thin ends just don't match. My hairdresser said I have the perfect hair to be natural but I have to believe it myself as I am the one dealing with it daily. My hair is really soft but the difference in texture is the worst and it just doesn't look "neat" without a relaxer. I am gonna give it a real try though. Change my look a little and try the things you are suggesting. I wish I had someone close to me to SHOW ME in real life how to get the Bantu, bun, protective style to look GOOD on me!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Damaged but not out

I remember when I first relaxed,my hair was just past Sl, close to APL. I made my mother take pics then I pointed out my bra strap band and said "I'm going to grow my hair to here"

Less than a year later it was at that length. 

I did nothing to help with growth. I bleached my hair( lucky i didn't burn out my eyes that night), relaxed every 2 months with trims, flat ironed almost every week with repeated passes,  sometimes would iron over every day. Nothing too drastic just general ignorant hair care. But in 8 months I went from SL to BSL.

...just a random post


----------



## Jobwright

8 inches from BSL. LETS GO!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

I'm going to do more hair hiding in 2013...just scheduled an appt for Senagalese twists on Jan. 5. I'm excited...this will be my first time having them.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

*~Current hair length*
my hair is only 8.5". That's 22 months worth of growth(12 of which I was transitioning) and two trims during that time. when I BC'd I had 4" sooooo i am consistently @ .5" per month without doing anything extra.  This will be a challenge for sure.
*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Natural
*~BSL goal month*
I am at about 3 inches from BSL in the back so I guess that if I can grow and retain the max, I will reach it by June/July
*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
Wash and go mostly using cowashing and only using poo when my hair _needs_ it.  I wear my hair in a puff pretty much daily.  Since I have a ton of shrinkage(probably 75%,  I don't really need to hide my hair anywhere, it doesn't brush my clothes unless I force it to.
*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
I need to pay attention to my ends and massage my scalp,  I need more satin pillowcases and to protect my hair with a bonnet(I've outgrown mine and I need a new one
*~Post a beginning picture*
I will this weekend, I am planning on flat ironing to bring in the new year.


----------



## mamaline

jprayze said:


> I'm going to do more hair hiding in 2013...just scheduled an appt for Senagalese twists on Jan. 5. I'm excited...this will be my first time having them.


 
I have an appointment to get senegalease twists on Jan 1. This my first time, too. I plan to leave them in until the first week of March. Great minds think alike.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

mamaline said:


> I have an appointment to get senegalease twists on Jan 1. This my first time, too. I plan to leave them in until the first week of March. Great minds think alike.




This is a good idea, maybe it can be a tax time treat for me.


----------



## Inspiired

Good luck everyone, you can do it! 

----  Because You're Worth It 






  Pretty please vote for me for BGLH Icon of the Year  http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/12/vote-for-the-2012-bglh-style-icon-of-the-year/

  Also please read some more previous posts: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591027 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=622227 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656937 Length at October:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jennifer  www.bootyfurl.co.uk  ♥


----------



## missbugg21

I'm in! 

*Current hair length
*APL

* Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Transitioning from relaxed to natural

*BSL goal month*
This one is tricky because I'm transitioning and plan to do a few good trims throughout the year.  I'll go ahead and say December 2013.

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
*Styling:
*
Since I'm transitioning, I have to implement low-manipulation styles.  I'm not interested in doing the BC, but I find it nearly impossible to manage my two textures.  I plan to wear braids to help during my transition.

*Reggie:*
While in braids - cleanse and condition scalp and hair every 10-14 days.  Add braid spray and oil to the hair for moisture daily.

While not in braids - shampoo/clarify once a month, then co-wash weekly.  Alternate DC with protein/moisture/garlic conditioner weekly.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
Keep my hair in more PS.  I've been watching YouTube videos on how to keep my hair hidden to maximize retention.  Although I am transitioning, I still want to retain my length until I'm ready to fully chop.

I also plan to simplify my reggie a little bit and just use the same products for an extended period of time instead of jumping from one thing to the next.

* Post a beginning picture*
I just braided my hair yesterday, so the pic in my siggy shows my current length.  It's from 12/27.  I'll post an update in March. 

Happy healthy hair growing!!


----------



## Sholapie

1st ever successful braidout today!


----------



## jprayze

mamaline said:


> I have an appointment to get senegalease twists on Jan 1. This my first time, too. I plan to leave them in until the first week of March. Great minds think alike.


 
Right now, I'm trying to figure out what my regimen will be while I have them in.  Do you have yours figured out yet?


----------



## GrowAHead

Hey Ladies!  Well I was supposed to do a touch up at the end of December to do a BSL challenge start pic.. however my new growth has some "act right" this time around so I'm stretching a little longer.  So I'ma try to wash, set, & flat iron today and I am not blessed in the skill of flat ironing... pray for me ninjas... pray!


----------



## Sholapie

GrowAHead if its anything like the pic in your Sig it'll look great!


----------



## Guinan

Sholapie said:


> 1st ever successful braidout



Very nice! Did u use any products before braiding it?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## 4bslbound

@ jprayze When I had senegalese twists, it was very easy to M &S every day! And also   co wash without ruining a style. I'm not in the challenge, but plan on getting these very soon; had them once before.


----------



## jprayze

4bslbound said:


> @ jprayze When I had senegalese twists, it was very easy to M &S every day! And also co wash without ruining a style. I'm not in the challenge, but plan on getting these very soon; had them once before.


 
Thanks!  Ok so I just need to know what I am going to moisturize with.


----------



## Froreal3

I'mma be lurking up in this piece. I hope to reach BSL by Dec. 2013. I won't join until I reach APL...hopefully sometime in the Spring.  Good luck ladies!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

jprayze said:


> Thanks!  Ok so I just need to know what I am going to moisturize with.



When I had my Senegalese twists I just sprayed my twists with 1 part Cantu oil moisturizer and 3 parts water. And sealed with coconut oil so it wouldn't be so heavy on my roots


----------



## mamaline

jprayze said:


> Right now, I'm trying to figure out what my regimen will be while I have them in.  Do you have yours figured out yet?



My plan is to still apply Hair Trigger to my scalp daily, moisturize with a braid spray and seal with coconut oil or Organix Moroccan Argan Oil. I plan to wash and condition every 1-2 using the Crown and Glory method. I'm not sure how or if I'm going to DC.


----------



## Sholapie

pelohello thank you!  i used cantu leave in and grapeseed oil


----------



## lovebug10

~*Current hair length* = SL... shoulda stayed in the APL challenge but I'm feeling ambitious and plus NikkiQ is a great challenge host so of course I had to follow her here

~*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd* = relaxeed

~*BSL goal month* = December the latest. But with this challenge and the LHCF bootcamp I'm praying for October or November *wishful thinking*

~*Current Reggie and styling choices*
- WASH DAY 1X PER WEEK = HOT, wash, DC, rollerset
- moisturize and seal every night = LOCO method!
- Bun! Bun! Bun! = protecting my ends as much as I can

~*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
- be consistent
- use what i know works
- no trims (only light dustings if needed)
- no days off
- go back to taking fish oil, biotin and a hair skin nails vitamin

~Picture coming after next wash


----------



## GrowAHead

My end of year/ start of 2013 pic!  So I washed, set, and flat ironed my hair today (once again - I'm not a great flat ironer).  I'm about 11 weeks post relaxer.  

DH measured for me and I'm about 4 1/2 inches away from the top of my bra strap - so if I maintain my standard growth of a little over 1/2 inch per month, I should be at bra strap by Thanksgiving 2013.  I'll stick with my end of 2013 goal just in case though!

Good luck to all my fellow ladies working toward BSL - I'm sure 2013 will be our year!  Happy Hair Growth!


_Sidenote: I will be working out regularly in 2013 because clearly I had to crop some back fat out of these pics... SMH_


----------



## Dyaspora

I've been lurking for days because my subscription to LHCF was on hold. I made sure to sign up for two years this time. 

Anyway, I still have my hair in spring/kinky twists so not much to update on. I'm uber proud of myself though because so far I've managed to stick to my vitamin and moisturizing goals. Hopefully, I can carry the habit into the new year. I think once I reach BSL I'll probably stop protective styling with extensions.  I'd like to try bunning and twisting/braiding my stretched hair. I should be taking my twists down in late January/early February so we'll see how it goes from there. 

On another note, I bought Suave Humectant Conditioner and I've been using it to wash my twists every other week. I really only use organic/natural products, but I bought it based on a recommendation from a hairdresser and for $2.99 I couldn't resist. So far so good and if all continues to go well I'll be using it mostly for detangling. 





Dyaspora said:


> I'm in! I was MIA in the APL 2012 thread, but I'm here now.
> 
> *~Current hair length*
> APL
> 
> *~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
> Natural
> 
> *~BSL goal month*
> No hurry. December 2013 is fine by me.
> 
> *~Current Reggie and styling choices*
> I wear protective styles about 80-90% of the year, especially during the colder months.
> Moisturize scalp with a mixture of aloe vera and JBCO and/or Grandma's Secret Recipe braid spray.
> Wash and condition every two weeks with JBCO Shampoo and Conditioner.
> 
> 
> *~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
> Actually use all of the vitamins I've bought.
> Moisturize scalp at least every other day.
> Get at least two trims during the year. (SSKs are killing me.)
> Do a better job of detangling.
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture
> These (attached) are from the beginning of August. My hair is in some sort of twists right now.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

My fro yaaay it grew


----------



## BGT

I'm getting a touch up tomorrow after 10 weeks. I'll post update pics.


----------



## Sholapie

Ashawn Arraine beautiful 
BGT looking forward to it!


----------



## yoli184

Thank you so much. I'm a bit disappointed because I was 1 inch away from BSL. That sew-in ruined my hair this summer....
But I will make it this year...HHG


----------



## alanaturelle

I'm going this challenge a try although I'm sure that I might not make it, lol.

~Current hair length: SL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Naturals
~BSL goal month: December 2013
~Current Reggie and styling choices: Weekly wash, DC, condish; next year I'll include a mid-week deep condish and cowash
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Try to stop my PJism
~Post a beginning picture: On this pic, my hair is my at #2. BSL puts me at #6


HHJ!!!!


----------



## alanaturelle

lovebug10 said:


> ~*Current hair length* = SL... shoulda stayed in the APL challenge but I'm feeling ambitious and plus NikkiQ is a great challenge host so of course I had to follow her here
> 
> ~*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd* = relaxeed
> 
> ~*BSL goal month* = December the latest. But with this challenge and the LHCF bootcamp I'm praying for October or November *wishful thinking*
> 
> ~*Current Reggie and styling choices*
> - WASH DAY 1X PER WEEK = HOT, wash, DC, rollerset
> - moisturize and seal every night = LOCO method!
> - Bun! Bun! Bun! = protecting my ends as much as I can
> 
> ~*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
> - be consistent
> - use what i know works
> - no trims (only light dustings if needed)
> - no days off
> - go back to taking fish oil, biotin and a hair skin nails vitamin
> 
> ~Picture coming after next wash



I'm feeling optimistic as well, . I signed up for APL and hoping to reach it by July and praying for BSL in December, lol.


----------



## kismettt

*~Current hair length: *CBL
*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Relaxed

*~BSL goal month:* December 2013

*~Current Reggie and styling choices: *Wash 1-2x/week, add products, put up. Relax every 3-4 months. 

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?:* Trim every 6-8 weeks. Relax every 3 months. More protein & deep conditioning treatments (every 4-6 weeks).  Gentle detangling and air drying in sections.  Protective styling (buns, etc). Babying my ends & wearing a scarf to bed always.  KISS is best for my hair, but I fell off my routine due to laziness/prioritizing other things.  I ran out of my staples earlier this year and never replaced them.  

*~Post a beginning picture*


----------



## lamaria211

Pre pooing with EVOCO and V05 strawberries n cream


----------



## mamaline

I just had the longest wash day ever, but I'm finally done. I did take a lot of breaks though so that could be why. I pre-poo'd with Hair Trigger for a little over an hour. Shampoo'd and conditioned with the old CON products that I love. Then I towel dried my hair and applied my DC. First I applied the wrong one so I had to hop back in the shower to rinse it out and then get out and apply the DC I wanted to use. I DC'd for 3 hours. I normally don't DC that long, but I had to wait until I put my daughter to bed before I could rinse out the DC. Then I air dried which took like 2 hours and I still had to blow dry some spots on cool. Then I flat ironed my hair. I wanted to flat iron to take a length check pic and because starting Jan 1st I'm putting myself on a personal no heat challenge for 6 months. It was a long day, but my hair feels soft and looks good so I'm happy.


----------



## Seamonster

I must say I am enjoying looking at everyones starting picture. If I had known BSL challenge started like this, I would have joined at the beginning of every year. Whew, ya'll got some pretty hair!

And for my Ninja's from the APL challenge, ya'll's hair is getting better and better.


----------



## Foxglove

I've been protective styling almost straight through the last  year and haven't seen enough retention. I got a steamer and started taking biotin a couple of months ago. I'm going to add msm, silica, and marine collagen. Hopefully between the vitamins and the moisture from the steamer I'll make it to bsl this year


----------



## Guinan

It took me 2hrs to straighten my hair cause of the ng! And I still didn't get the front as straight as I wanted it. I straightened it for the APL length check & for my relaxer next week. I won't be straightening for a VERY long time. I wish I could find a good hair dresser to straighten my hair. My hands, arms & back hurt sorry yalls I'm venting. Oh & the kicker is its now frinking snowing.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:


> It took me 2hrs to straighten my hair cause of the ng! And I still didn't get the front as straight as I wanted it. I straightened it for the APL length check & for my relaxer next week. I won't be straightening for a VERY long time. I wish I could find a good hair dresser to straighten my hair. My hands, arms & back hurt sorry yalls I'm venting. Oh & the kicker is its now frinking snowing.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



pelohello
Your hair is so lush and beautiful!  In fact, you are  gorgeous too! I had my NG blown out and flat ironed by my stylist because I can never get it straight.  Your hair is very dense so I know your body aches. I hope you find a good stylist before your hair gets too long.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Sholapie

pelohello co signing with kiwistyle you and your hair are gorgeous. What products did you use?  great results


----------



## Jobwright

Cosigning or maybe triple signing now...you and your hair are gorgeous!!!!  Congrats!  Now rest that back and enjoy the snow from the comfort of your home!  Happy New Year!

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I pulled the steamer out of the garage last night, I so want to get under it but this couch is holding me hostage.... I gots to do better....


----------



## KiWiStyle

It's time again for my henndigo treatment.  I might do it on Monday seeing there is no school for DD.  I love my henna color.  It's so rich looking.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## auparavant

OK....so I had to get rid of some very lovely locs...  Finding out after the fact that our family can't hold hair dye just makes me angry.  I wanted these nice rich red tones.  Alas....fried!  

Challenge 2013?

No hair dye....henna only! I knew this in the beginning...but I was stupid.  I shall not convince myself that it's every going to be ok, esp. not paired with a relaxer, even weeks afterwards, which I was careful to do.


Texturizers....throwing those out.  Oh, the occasional Brazilian, I might keep...but I'm side-eying them as well.  Sodium hydroxide only and intense conditioning weekly is the order of this new year.  I've slacked...paid the price.

Maybe Dominican conditioning?  I'm not finding good alternatives other than Fructis Triple creme or whatever it's called.  Sigh.....



BAQ Henna + sodium hydroxide + deep conditioning


No uckery this year!


----------



## Guinan

Thanks ladies!! Sholapie, I M&S w/ neutrogena triple moistue & sealed w/ avocado oil. I then let my hair air dry in 4s

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

pelohello You are very pretty.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Prepooing with coconut oil so that I may henna tonight.  Want a deeper richer auburn color. Round 2 in 2 weeks


----------



## ImanAdero

I need to stop being lazy and do my hair...


I just don't feel like it, but I have to do something. 

In the new year, I'm really trying to work on my blog, so I need some inspiration to actually DO my hair.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

so yesterday I bought some wildgrowthoil and some jbco, a satin pillowcase and a new bonnet.  I flat ironed.  see my original post for pic update.


----------



## kismettt

stocked up on new items:
- Moni Repairing Mask (my hair loves this)
- Sauve humectant conditioner (fav cheapie conditioner)
- Hair Clips
- Bobbypins
- Ponytail holders
- Satin scarf
- Brush for wrapping
- Thick headbands

$$$ but i'm so ready to start my healthy hair care journey & really retain length! i'm going to have to restock my shampoo & moisturizer in a couple of months.


----------



## mami2010

My starting pics


----------



## Miss AJ

I guess I'll go ahead and post my starting pics too.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Ok so here is my official start picture. I am so excited about this challenge. I hope to make BSL by Dec but if sooner I will be just as happy!!! I got a steamer for Christmas and I so can't wait to use it. I think it's going to do wonders for my hair especially during stretches. Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## daae

M&S with Triple silk and jojoba oil + Organix argan oil


----------



## BraunSugar

Tonight I'm going to wash & blow dry. Tomorrow I will flat iron then I'll post some starting pics!


----------



## alanaturelle

I'm currently deep conditioning. I'll wash it off tomorrow and go back to wigging to begin the new year, .


----------



## lovebug10

I'm washing my hair tomorrow!!!! FINALLLLYYYY! My mom offered to pay for the dominican salon to do it near my house. Honestly, I think its because she knows I'm 4 months post and wants nothing to do with my new growth. She did promise she would bring our wide tooth comb and supervise the rollerset/ wash process to make sure they don't knot my hair up. I'm also bringing some super skinny serum to give my hair extra slip for when they rollerset. After they wash I'm going to pull out my comb, detangle myself & use my serum. Then allow them to put the rollers. I don't think I'll allow them to blow dry it... not even the roots but we wil see.


----------



## Firstborn2

I bought Creme or Nature w/ Argan oil leave-in and intensive conditioning treatment. Can't wait to use them tomorrow. Also I will post my starting pic sometime tomorrow.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

So excited about this challenge. I've been wigging it all of 2012 and this is the result. Here are my starting pics, the first one is my blow dried hair and the second one is my hair flat ironed.

Current Length: APL
Hair Status: 80% Natural (Transitioning w/o BC)
BSL Goal Month: August 2013 (slow grower)
Current Reggie: Wigs, moisturize 2x daily LOC, wash + DC every 2 weeks
Reggie Changes: I'm going to do a weave for the first time in January as my PS. I hope to keep this install in for at least 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Firstborn2

Looking good jayjaycurlz, you may be  wl by the time this challenge ends.


----------



## hnntrr

I am joining! Figure ill get my short term, mid term AND long term goals set. 


~Current hair length: bottom of neck/ possibly dusting shoulder line. 
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: texlaxed
~BSL goal month: August / Sep
~Current Reggie and styling choices
  In the process of changing my reggie for winter. Co-Wash 2 times a week DP once a week. Bun/flexi rods/ bantu knots. Minimal - no heat (I am anticipating possibly using a flat iron once a week when I get more new growth in but not sure yet). Experimenting with tea rinses to help with shedding, every 1 or 2 weeks. Doing a 8-10 week stretch.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? 
     More protective hairstyles/less heat esp over winter (I notice thats when it breaks off/I shed the most). More washing to retain moisture. My hair doesnt do well in the cold. 


_Updates the photo to one i took just now. My phone camera sucks but I just took it down from having it in a bun so it not bone straight and my ends are stoll a little frizzy. Pretty close to what its at now gove or take a 1/4-1/2 inch. _

~Post a beginning picture:


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Firstborn2 said:


> Looking good jayjaycurlz, you may be  wl by the time this challenge ends.



Okay, I have serious hair anorexia. I thought I was a slow grower and now you think that I could actually make WL this year when I'd be satisfied with making BSL - hmmmm, WL in 2013 would be wicked sick. 

Hoping for BSL in 2013 but I won't be mad if I get to WL!


----------



## youwillrise

finished taking my 4.5 week old twists out.  washed, dc'ed, moisturized. will baggy overnight and tomorrow, i will band my hair and let it dry most of the way and then i will tension blowdry quickly and start putting new mini twists in.


----------



## MangaManiac

This challenge is perfect! I'll have to post pictures when I get ready to take down my braids, however!

Current Length: APL

Goal Month: December (giving myself all the time I can get!)

Regimen: Braids, Wash/DC as  needed, spray daily, Sulfur/AVG application, Vitamins: Multi, Iron, Vitamin C, Fish Oil, MSM, Biotin, B-Complex, Kelp, HSN

Shampoo/ConditionER - HEHH & Aubrey Organics Biotin line
DC - Mix of Aussie 3-minute DEEEP & Moroccan Argan Oil

I've also started drinking lemon/cucumber water (2-liters per day) and will be taking Bikram yoga (steam AND increased blood flow) in the new year!


----------



## Foxglove

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I pulled the steamer out of the garage last night, I so want to get under it but this couch is holding me hostage.... I gots to do better....



I pull mine over by the couch


----------



## Jobwright

MangaManiac I tried that Bikram Yogo from a living Social deal. I made it all of 3 days.  That stuff is the trufffffffe but I wasn't ready. Let me know how it goes for you!  Good luck!

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## Curlygirly9

Washed hair yesterday with As I Am cleansing pudding and conditioned with V05 champagne kiss.


----------



## ImanAdero

End of year/official starting point for 2013. 


Please don't mind how absolutely crazy I look lol. 

My bra IS low, so my bra for me is MBL/BSL. I plan to be both by no later than August haha.


----------



## Americka

I did a corrective yesterday and it came out well. So I took end of the year pics to compare w/ my July 2013 BSL goal. Trying to finish off this 33 oz bottle of water. Increasing my water intake made my newgrowth more manageable.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

~Current hair length: Between APL and BSB

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Texlaxed

~BSL goal month: April 2013

~Current Reggie and styling choices: Prepoo, Shampoo, *Insert Reconstructive Treatment here if needed*, Tea Rinse, DC w/ Steam and Style

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Taking vitamins consistently, M&S'ing regularly, and doing tea rinses

~Post a beginning picture:

Backstory: My goal for 2012 was to make BSL and I did. BUT my ends were not in good shape so I did a minor trim ( a inch). However, I wanted blunt ends so bad I couldn't see straight so I took off about another inch maybe inch and a half. So in total I took off about 2 to almost 2 1/2 inches . The first pic is of my hair at BSL w/ raggedy ends . The other is of my freshly trimmed blunt ends! .


----------



## BraunSugar

Alrighty, this is my starting pic. I did my best.


----------



## Guinan

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ~Current hair length: Between APL and BSB
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Texlaxed
> 
> ~BSL goal month: April 2013
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices: Prepoo, Shampoo, *Insert Reconstructive Treatment here if needed*, Tea Rinse, DC w/ Steam and Style
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Taking vitamins consistently, M&S'ing regularly, and doing tea rinses
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture:
> 
> Backstory: My goal for 2012 was to make BSL and I did. BUT my ends were not in good shape so I did a minor trim ( a inch). However, I wanted blunt ends so bad I couldn't see straight so I took off about another inch maybe inch and a half. So in total I took off about 2 to almost 2 1/2 inches . The first pic is of my hair at BSL w/ raggedy ends . The other is of my freshly trimmed blunt ends! .



How did u keep ur ends from puffying up after flat ironing it straight? Whenever I try to flat iron it straight for length checks, my ends start to fluff up. Did u take this pic after a fresh relaxer?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell

Here is my starting pic.  I did a henna and indigo before Christmas - my first time - loved it and plan on doing again!  I think I need at least two more inches for BSL - so maybe by May I will be there!  I'm a slow grower!  Happy Hair Growing Ladies and Happy New Year!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I am sitting under the dryer with emergencia dc on, relaxing!!! Found a few more hidden gems in my stash, once I make a list I am going to be set on using them and discovering what my hair loves. I am getting my six inches in 2013!!!  Yep!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Oh gosh. There's so many pages and I don't know if I posted a starting pic yet. Here's mine.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

pelohello said:


> How did u keep ur ends from puffying up after flat ironing it straight? Whenever I try to flat iron it straight for length checks, my ends start to fluff up. Did u take this pic after a fresh relaxer?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



pelohello

Yes, the pic of my BSL hair was taken after a fresh texlax; the pic of my fresh cut was on week old airdried hair that I lightly pressed on 300 in big sections so that I could trim. 

What I do is use the comb chase method when straightening, air dry using the banding method and I blow dry using the tension method. I find that when I apply light tension to my ends during each process my ends get straighter and stays that way until my next wash.

Also, the moisturizer I use acts as a anti-humectant and helps the hair not to revert...Its the Blended Beauty Straight Pearl, I got it from Curlmart and I LOVE IT! I only use it when I've straighten my hair and it never frizzes or reverts. I think its on sale right now, if your interested. 

HTH's


----------



## NikkiQ

Looks like I have a lot to catch up on! Back in PR now and I can't wait til I get a chance to sit at my comp and read through ALL the new posts 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jessicarabbit

I'm in! 

~Current hair length 

I'm not sure of my length but I know I'm number 5 on the length check shirt! Lol. BSL for my is number 6. 

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd 

Relaxed 

~BSL goal month


March (first check in date 


 ~Current Reggie and styling choices 

I obsessively PS 100% of the time with wigs, buns, head wraps.  I shampoo or cleanse 1 a week. Cowash and dc 3-4 times a week. Ghe/baggy on days i dont cowash. No heat   most of the time. (Unless I'm wearing a wig or half wig that requires blending with isn't often)
I take vitamins (chlorella and HSN) whenever. 
My hair grew the fastest when I used sulfur, mn and jbco on my scalp daily   


~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? 

I plan on starting back on the growth aids and I may start daily cowashing. 

Starting pic!


----------



## gvin89

You ladies have been on it!!!!!!!!!  I'm currently taking down my braids and trying to get things together to stick to my reggie and make this length goal next year.


----------



## lamaria211

lindsaywhat said:


> I'm in!
> 
> ~Current hair length
> 
> I'm not sure of my length but I know I'm number 5 on the length check shirt! Lol. BSL for my is number 6.
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> 
> Relaxed
> 
> ~BSL goal month
> 
> March (first check in date
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> 
> I obsessively PS 100% of the time with wigs, buns, head wraps.  I shampoo or cleanse 1 a week. Cowash and dc 3-4 times a week. Ghe/baggy on days i dont cowash. No heat   most of the time. (Unless I'm wearing a wig or half wig that requires blending with isn't often)
> I take vitamins (chlorella and HSN) whenever.
> My hair grew the fastest when I used sulfur, mn and jbco on my scalp daily
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
> 
> I plan on starting back on the growth aids and I may start daily cowashing.
> 
> Starting pic!



You need to be in the mbl 2013 challenge!


----------



## jessicarabbit

lamaria211 said:


> You need to be in the mbl 2013 challenge!


You think so? Lol I guess I'll take my behind over there also


----------



## NikkiQ

My Lord! Pretty hair overload!!! Everyone is starting off in such great shape already. I see lots of future BSL Samurai/s(sp?) already.

Do yall like that? Since we had the APL Ninjas


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> My Lord! Pretty hair overload!!! Everyone is starting off in such great shape already. I see lots of future BSL Samurai/s(sp?) already.
> 
> Do yall like that? Since we had the APL Ninjas



I like BSL Samurai but only if I do get to BSL


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Looks like I have a lot to catch up on! Back in PR now and I can't wait til I get a chance to sit at my comp and read through ALL the new posts
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Welcome back


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> My Lord! Pretty hair overload!!! Everyone is starting off in such great shape already. I see lots of future BSL Samurai/s(sp?) already.
> 
> Do yall like that? Since we had the APL Ninjas



BSL Samurai I love it!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Gonna re-flat iron a piece of hair in the back and use that as my starting pic. I plan on chopping off another 1.5" since my stylist told me I needed a trim. She didn't want to do it then. She wanted to wait until I came back (maybe Feb) but I wanna start out the new year with fresh ends.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> My Lord! Pretty hair overload!!! Everyone is starting off in such great shape already. I see lots of future BSL Samurai/s(sp?) already.
> 
> Do yall like that? Since we had the APL Ninjas


 
WELCOME BACK!!

I LUV it. BSL Samurai


----------



## SimJam

Welcome back NikkiQ
Love the new grad name bsl samaurais 

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## yasunset

Yayy - I'm in for this challenge! I don't think I've actually done a challenge before but I want to really see improvements in my hair (health/length) in 2013!

*Current Hair Length:* Grazing APL. 
*Status:* Natural 
*Goal Month:* I'd like to reach the blue line (with healthy ends) by December 2013. But be somewhere in the strap region by July?
*Regimen and Styling: *
-- Wash weekly with Bentonite Clay 
-- DC w/ heat after each wash probably with a Honey/Olive Oil mix or Aubrey Organics HSR... or both
-- Moisturize with Kimmaytube's leave-in recipe. Seal with some type of light oil/butter. 
-- Set hair each week with Curlformers 
-- Mostly buns buns buns and protective styles. 
-- I also henna to cover my grays... so I guess I'll henna now and then after check-ins so I can compare the growth at the root to my length retention. 

*What I'm changing to reach BSL: *I've discovered my hair is low-porosity, so I'm changing to the above regimen to encourage cuticle opening and moisture retention.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Welcome back Lady NikkiQ.  The new 2013 graduating class name is perfect!!  I look forward to another year long journey with all you ladies .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DaLady82

Current length: almost APL
Currently Relaxed
Hope to be BSL by Dec 2013
Current Reggie: wash and cond. weekly, dc weekly, protein as needed, m&s every other day
What I plan on changing: I always wanted to try castor oil so will be doing that. 


This is my first time posting so forgive if I jack it up. 
I am attempting to post a pic of my hair from last night. 
Took down only 2 braids. Will post another pic when I decide to take these down.


----------



## Lurkee

I will be following this thread in 2013. I hope to touch the top of my bra in December or grazing BSB. My siggy pic is my starting pic. 

I had joined APL 13 but never posted there.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Hey ladies .  Is BSL at the top or bottom of your bra??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## texasqt

I'm here!
Nothing new if you just read this in the APL challenge. 

~Current hair length = APL   ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd = Natural who straightens 95% of the time.  
~BSL goal month = August 2013 (possibly sooner)
~Current Reggie and styling choices = Shampoo once a month; Weekly overnight DC, blow-dry with comb attachment, flat iron
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? = Using only one heat appliance - blow dry or flat iron but not both

~Beginning picture - December 30th  

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Lurkee

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey ladies .  Is BSL at the top or bottom of your bra??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Hey KiWiStyle I think it's the top. The bottom seems like MBL to me.


----------



## Guinan

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey ladies . Is BSL at the top or bottom of your bra??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Good question. I think for me it will be at the bottom of my bra since I wear my bra high. But I think if you wear your bra in a normal way, I think its at the top and when you start passing the bra is MBL? I think


----------



## SimJam

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey ladies .  Is BSL at the top or bottom of your bra??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm not sure, but I'm claiming once  I reach the top of my bra. 

And I'm using a bra with a regular sized back. I have some bras with a very thick strap that wud  cut a good 1.5  inches off what i need to get to bsl


----------



## 3jsmom

Hey Ladies

Here is my information, I am closing in to APL hope to be there by Summer, Relaxed, I stretch my relaxers to at least 14 weeks, I plan on adding vitamins to my reggie for next year and maybe tea rinses. I am a very slow grower but I am pretty happy with my current reggie. I co-wash 80% of the time and wash once a week and dc. I have added oils to my daily refreshing of my hair.

I will add pic later today


----------



## Guinan

DaLady82 said:


> Current length: almost APL
> Currently Relaxed
> Hope to be BSL by Dec 2013
> Current Reggie: wash and cond. weekly, dc weekly, protein as needed, m&s every other day
> What I plan on changing: I always wanted to try castor oil so will be doing that.
> 
> 
> This is my first time posting so forgive if I jack it up.
> I am attempting to post a pic of my hair from last night.
> Took down only 2 braids. Will post another pic when I decide to take these down.
> 
> 
> View attachment 185811


 
YAY your 1st post! Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Kimmy1978

~Current hair length - about an inch from touching BSL (longest length, hair is uneven)
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Relaxed
~BSL goal month - not sure. Want full, even, blunt cut, below BSL by December
~Current Reggie and styling choices - Relaxer stretching, rollersetting, M & S 3-4 nights/week
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?  Joined rollerset challenge (refrain from blowdry/flat iron)
~Post a beginning picture - pic below taken 12/25


----------



## BGT

Here's my updated progress pic. I was able to retain all my progress from my last touch up due to bunning and keeping my ends moisturized.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Thanks.  So it pretty much is an individual thing and is based on rather you wear your bra high, normal or low.  I think my bra sits normal because I'm a member of the Itty Bitty Titty Committee but I'm not flat chested either, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KurlyNinja

Posting starting pic! Lets get to BSL ladies!!


----------



## PureSilver

Lets get growing ladies. I trimmed my hair (1/4'') to get some relief from the SSK i've been battling with all year after straightening 3X and i'm just ready to grow to BSL because this lady is bringing it for 2013.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm sitting here on my phone going through the threads...I can't believe I'm currently APL and in the BSL challenge!!!  I knew I would be here someday but it still feels unbelievable.  The next two years my hair will reach lengths I never imagined possible!!  This has been an AMAZING journey and I'm proud to be in the company of some of the most AMAZING, TALENTED and MOTIVATING women I know,  YAY!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

KiWiStyle I also feel excited for the new year  too. Reaching bsl would see my hair being the longest I've had it in my adult life


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Edit: nvm! Starting with apl challenge


----------



## koolkittychick

Okay, here's my official start:

*Current hair length* - APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd* - Relaxed

*BSL goal month* - December 2013 

*Current Reggie and styling choices* - Shampoo and DC under dryer once a week, relax every 12-14 weeks, no heat, moisturize and seal 3xs a week, PS using buns at least 80% of the time, multivitamin/biotin supplements trim only if necessary

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
Will be diligent about DCing after every shampoo, and moisturizing and sealing at least every other day.

*Post a beginning picture* - using my final pic from the APL 2012 challenge. Woot!


----------



## futurelonglocks

~Current hair length: APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
~BSL goal month: June 
~Current Reggie and styling choices:
Pre-poo with olive oil and AO GPB once a wk
Wash w/my bentonite clay mixture once a wk
DC once a wk
Wear protective styles (wig/mini twists for 2 wks per month- use MTG while in protective style

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Nothing
~Post a beginning picture




Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mami2010

Happy New Year ladies!!! I am glad to really get this challenge going now.  I will start protective styling more often from this day forward, until I reach BSL.  :excited:


----------



## longhairdreaming

Happy New Year! I entered 2013 with my kinky twists still in decent form but I'm super excited for them to come out in the next two weeks and I start my relaxed journey at the end of this month!!


----------



## Curlywurly10

Happy New Year! I'm starting this year and challenge off with a nice long DC session. Just treated myself to a steamer as well so that should come in the next few days!!


----------



## Angel of the North

KiWiStyle for me BSL would be at the top of my bra strap as my bra would appear to sit low, it actually sits in the right position for me but it's more a case of my having a shorter body/back and longer legs, I'm 5'7". I think BSL will vary for each person based on their height, body length and where their bra sits on their backs.


----------



## RockCreak

Happy New Year's Everyone!!!!

Just a quick update....what I have discovered for my hair is that less is more. So I am making a few changes to my regimen.

Poo hair once every two weeks... I may stretch it longer.

I made a mixture of evoo, jbco and peppermint oil in which I use very lightly, mainly focusing around my edges.

Spritz hair with water every so often and that's it.

With that being said, this past Sunday I poo'd, dc, and blow dried my hair on  the cool setting.  Straight enough as to where I can trim up the ends a bit... so I took off about a half inch.  Applied my oil mixture and braided/twisted my hair in four.  That's it and that's how I'm rocking my hair for the next few days.

TBH - I've really been thinking to hard about cutting and relaxing my hair.. I know the complete opposite of this challenge ~ don't lash me!   It's just that I've been wanting a new look with my hair but know that I'll regret it if I chop it off!  Sooooo, I've decided that I may try to attempt the 27 piece weave or just may purchase my first wig this weekend.. just to give myself this new look (and give my hair a break).

I'll keep you all posted.

Happy hair growing!


----------



## NikkiQ

Happy New Year everybody!! I hope 2013 is more prosperous for you all than last.

Now...let's get this year started right!

**Question of the day**

Are there any hair practices that you discovered in 2012 that you plan to carry over into 2013? Are there any that you wish you could just forget all about?


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Happy New Year everybody!! I hope 2013 is more prosperous for you all than last.
> 
> Now...let's get this year started right!
> 
> *Question of the day*
> 
> Are there any hair practices that you discovered in 2012 that you plan to carry over into 2013? Are there any that you wish you could just forget all about?



I plan on leaving behind 6 mth relaxer stretches, just for 2013. Will see if my hair does better w/ 3mth stretches this year. I plan to continue w/ mn & using cermides to seal in my conditioner.

Happy new year everyone!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## kismettt

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the day**
> 
> Are there any hair practices that you discovered in 2012 that you plan to carry over into 2013? Are there any that you wish you could just forget all about?



I really did not do much of anything to my hair towards the end of 2013, especially since i was working out so often.  I ran out of my staples in the later half of the year & never replaced them.  I definitely need to have a plan/regiman in place since I do get busy/caught up with the other parts of my life.  I also think I should relax more often, long stretches were the default because I was so active/busy.  I used to go closer to 4 months between touch ups.

I just ordered Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Collection 3-Piece Starter Kit (shampoo, conditioner, mask), Monoi Hair Mask, Macadamia Heat Protection Serum, & Macadamia Finishing Shine Mist.  My hair LOVES the hair mask, so hopefully it feels the same way about the shampoo/conditioner & other products.

_My plan will be:
_1x/week:
Pre-poo: Sauve Humectant Conditioner w/ EVOO
Shampoo: Carol's Daughter Monoi Shampoo or L'Oreal Sulfate Free Shampoo (Ever Strong or Everpure Moisture)
Condition - Carol's Daughter Monoi Conditioner or Monoi Hair Mask (every other week)
Moisturizer - Mizani Butterrich Hairdress & One 'n only Argan Oil


Trim every 6 weeks
Relax every 12 weeks
Scarf & bonnet every night
Section & air dry most of the way, blow dry on cool.
Only use heat when I go to to the salon
May co-wash 1x/week, if needed
Protein/deep condition treatment every 4 weeks


----------



## NikkiQ

That's a REALLY good reggie you have planned out there kismettt. We'll be sure to  help make sure you stay on it. We're kinda like that nosey cousin that be all in ya business around here


----------



## kismettt

I used a date calculator to create my relax/trim schedule:
Last Trim: 12/28/12
Relaxer 1: Week of 2/10/13
Trim 1: Week of 3/24/13
Relaxer 2: Week of 5/5/13
Trim 2: Week of 6/16/13
Relaxer 3: Week of 7/28/13
Trim 3: Week of 8/11/13
Relaxer 4: Week of 9/22/13
Trim 4: Week of 11/3/13
Relaxer 5: Week of 12/15/13

i'm trying to plan out everything so it's as easy as possible for me.  rather than my old plan of, "hmm, i haven't had a relaxer in a while. maybe i should get one"   plus helps with budgeting purposes.


----------



## lamaria211

lamaria211 said:


> In here!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ok so i want bsl by dec. 31 so bad i cant taste it.
> current regimen:
> Sat- rinse out overnight prepoo, wash and DC for 2 hrs 1 hr using heat
> Sun- moisturize and seal
> Mon- Cowash
> Tue- moisturize and seal
> Wed- dry dc for 30 mins then cowash
> Thur-moisturize and seal
> Fri- morning M&S, night put on over night prepoo
> Bunning 7 days a week, drinking plenty of water and using ceramide rich products
> Protein x2 monthly ( aphogee 2 min or CJ repair me, Kerastase force reconstructors)
> Clarify hair bimonthly
> Texlax every 12+ weeks
> STOP CUTTING



My starting pic


----------



## Guinan

kismettt said:


> I used a date calculator to create my relax/trim schedule:
> Last Trim: 12/28/12
> Relaxer 1: Week of 2/10/13
> Trim 1: Week of 3/24/13
> Relaxer 2: Week of 5/5/13
> Trim 2: Week of 6/16/13
> Relaxer 3: Week of 7/28/13
> Trim 3: Week of 8/11/13
> Relaxer 4: Week of 9/22/13
> Trim 4: Week of 11/3/13
> Relaxer 5: Week of 12/15/13
> 
> i'm trying to plan out everything so it's as easy as possible for me.  rather than my old plan of, "hmm, i haven't had a relaxer in a while. maybe i should get one"   plus helps with budgeting purposes.



This is a great ideal! Im def gonna copy I so all over the place with my trims.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

Happy new year ladies!

The things I learned last year were that:
1. A simple base regimen is essential, add special treatments as necessary
2. My hair needs light protein on a regular basis
3. I can wash my hair every 2 weeks and the world won't stop
4. Twistouts and puffs do my hair better than twists
5. Trim when needed!
6. My hair loves avj and teas

These things  were almost " ahaa"  moments, and are what turned my hair around last year.

 That's why I'm so excited for this year, I really only got everything down pat and running smoothly around midyear 2012, so the prospect of the results from a full year of a solid regimen makes me giddy with excitement!

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:


> Happy New Year everybody!! I hope 2013 is more prosperous for you all than last.
> 
> Now...let's get this year started right!
> 
> *Question of the day*
> 
> Are there any hair practices that you discovered in 2012 that you plan to carry over into 2013? Are there any that you wish you could just forget all about?



I have discovered that a blow dry at wash day saves me from tangles and shedding during the week. 

My regimen will continue as a weekly wash and blow dry without straighteners. 

I will also reduce ny relaxers from every 4 months to every 3.


----------



## Guinan

I'm starting off on the good foot. I just trimmed an inch off and took my silica vitamins. Yeah me

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr

Added tea rinse and a new moisturizing leave in, into my regimen. Hair loves it, it looks shiny and healthy.....and not just cause I was putting hair silk on it! haha. 

My hair seems to be enjoying the bunning I've been doing for the past week....my head on the other hand....gives me headaches if I wear it too long (Might cut the pony down to a more manageable length). It's doing we'll though. Not sure I will make it but here it so setting goals!


----------



## NikkiQ

Decided to finally go through with starting a beauty journal to keep track of hair practices,eating habits and skin regimen. First entry was my trim and protein treatment yesterday 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:


> Decided to finally go through with starting a beauty journal to keep track of hair practices,eating habits and skin regimen. First entry was my trim and protein treatment yesterday
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Good idea.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Guinan

hnntrr said:


> Added tea rinse and a new moisturizing leave in, into my regimen. Hair loves it, it looks shiny and healthy.....and not just cause I was putting hair silk on it! haha.
> 
> My hair seems to be enjoying the burning I've been doing for the past week....my head on the other hand....gives me headaches if I wear it too long (Might cut the pony down to a more manageable length). It's doing we'll though. Not sure I will make it but here it so setting goals!



What leave in did u use?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm bringing in the New Year with a Henndigo Treatment. I just applied it and will let it sit for 5-6 hours.  I'm going to use WEN 613 to rinse it out for the first time and then Steam DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm and do a rollerset. It's going to be a loooong day.  

What are you ladies doing to kick the new year off right, HAIR EDITION?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ItsSunniDee

~Current hair length - Collar Bone Length (BSL in a year, I know, I'm reaching)
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Natural, Recovering from Alopecia
~BSL goal month - December, fingers crossed
~Current Reggie and styling choices -
Wash twice a week w/ Jason Natural Biotin Shampoo / Conditioner , Sealed w/ JBCO  Low manipulation, Air dry, worn pinned up or in a loose pony tail.
Styled with L'Oreal EverCreme Conditioner and/or Organics Hair Mayonaise, Wild Growth Hair Oil for shine.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Sticking to a night regimen, anything else I'm not sure of yet.. Was taking Biotin, but I physically feel better now that i've stopped.
~Post a beginning picture
Pardon My Quick Bathroom Snap..


----------



## Guinan

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm bringing in the New Year with a Henndigo Treatment. I just applied it and will let it sit for 5-6 hours.  I'm going to use WEN 613 to rinse it out for the first time and then Steam DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm and do a rollerset. It's going to be a loooong day.
> 
> What are you ladies doing to kick the new year off right, HAIR EDITION?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Currently baggying my ends.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome ItsSunniDee


----------



## simplyconfident

After viewing all the 2012 hair progress pictures I'm realizing I need to get my butt back on these hair boards. I've been a member here since 2008 and I'm yet to reach BSL. This is because I've cut my hair many times in hopes of slowly transitioning and/or just because I wanted change. Well I'm done with all that lol. I was able to achieve APL in 2012 and I know with hard work 2013 will bring BSL. I'll be back to add pictures.


~current length
APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Relaxes
~BSL goal month
December 2013
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Wash once a week
DC once a week
Cowash weekly
M&S at least every other day
Trim three times per year
Flat iron only once a month
PS as much as possible 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
Take my vitamins daily and stick to NO hair cuts only light trims.


----------



## deedoswell

pelohello said:


> Currently baggying my ends.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



that would be me too!


----------



## Miss AJ

There wasnt enough alcohol in the WORLD to make me come home and forget to oil my scalp and braid my hair up for the night LOL.  After seeing Marta9227's post about her results with her sulfur oil I am DETERMINED to use mine every night, no excuses.


----------



## FroFab

~Current hair length
*shoulder length*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*natural*
~BSL goal month
*August*
~Current Reggie and styling choices
*I wash and cowash with Trader Joes NS, moisturize with NTM, and seal with castor oil.  I don't really have a schedule for when I'm doing these things which is why I'm hoping this challenge will keep me accountable.*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
*stepping up my internal health and I want to dabble in the "wigosphere" as a protective styling method.  Currently I wear twisted styles mostly or loose updo natural styles*

I'll be back with starting length pics once I take this twist set out.

Editk I decided to take down a twist to show my start point.  I couldn't get a good stretched back length shot without dropping my tablet but I'm about so-almost apl in the back.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Miss AJ said:


> There wasnt enough alcohol in the WORLD to make me come home and forget to oil my scalp and braid my hair up for the night LOL.  After seeing Marta9227's post about her results with her sulfur oil I am DETERMINED to use mine every night, no excuses.



Where was her post? I haven't seen a huge difference in using sulphur oil. I could be doing something wrong. Would love to see what she did. TIA


----------



## Miss AJ

KaramelDiva1978 it was in the thread titled "how much do you retain?".  She used her mix twice a day and went from SL to MBL in one year.


----------



## JJamiah

I am having a Hair SPa today today. Coloring my hair, Hennaing my hair, going to put a moisturizing DC on leave it for about a few hours and then set with rods  that will be my style for the week


----------



## TLC1020

Happy New Year Ladies 

Here is my starting picture, just shy of apl but I hope to make bsl in 2013...

Cheers to 2013


----------



## Angelicus

Hi. I am not good at taking pictures but here is a starting picture. I need a good 5 inches to reach my goal.

I will try to update every four months with progress.



Sent from my LHCF App.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Miss AJ said:


> @KaramelDiva1978 it was in the thread titled "how much do you retain?". She used her mix twice a day and went from SL to MBL in one year.


 
Thanks lady!  I need to find that post!


----------



## Miss AJ

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Thanks lady! I need to find that post!


 

KaramelDiva1978 No you dont, I got you 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=665405&highlight=how+much+do+u+retain


----------



## Evolving78

i might be lazy today.  i have not sealed my hair in 4 days.  i sprayed my moisturizer on and kept my hair tied up.  may use my wen tonight, air dry and bun.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 you're getting close to baby time!!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> shortdub78 you're getting close to baby time!!



it seems so far away! people keep telling me i might not make it.


----------



## hnntrr

pelohello said:


> What leave in did u use?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I used baby butter creme. I know it's more for natural curly hair....but I used it to set my Flexi rods since my hair is prone to dryness more when it's curly...., and so when those didn't work out I just left it in and brushed the curls down and waited for it to completely dry before flat ironing it.

planning on using it again when I do my curl formers.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I applied more Wild Growth Oil and JBCO today.  Since I am going to be working out, now that the Christmas stuff is cleared out of my livingroom,  I'll be back to curly curls this week.  I had also forgotten that I plan to add back in my MSM(im gonna need it for these knees once i start working out hard) and maybe my Biotin.  I never really took the Biotin regularly soooo.


----------



## lovebug10

sitting under the dryer with an ORS replenishing pack in my hair... did a prepoo with heat & coconut oil for 20 min, washed and now this as a DC

I'll be rollersetting later.... this is gonna be a long night =(


----------



## s1b000

Happy new year, I'm happy to be part of this challenge.  I will attach an updated photo as I just washed, dc'd and blow dried my hair, but will need to do that later due to a server error.  For 2013 I am continuing a new regi with Kerastase that I began about 2 months ago, and I will restart my vitamins (Phytospecific) and other supplements that i have been inconsistent with in order to accelerate new growth.  I will also explore new protective styles to overcome my current boredom in order to reach BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## ImanAdero

NYE my hair was like Janelle Monae's not Jan 2nd I'm protective styling it up! Put in some twists with extensions and I'm really proud of myself. I think I did a good job/good first effort of doing twist extensions. 

I'm also realizing JUST how long Waise Length hair really is. That is DEFINITELY how long my hair would get and NO longer! This is a lot of hair on my head!


----------



## Phaer

ImanAdero said:


> NYE my hair was like Janelle Monae's not Jan 2nd I'm protective styling it up! Put in some twists with extensions and I'm really proud of myself. I think I did a good job/good first effort of doing twist extensions.
> 
> I'm also realizing JUST how long Waise Length hair really is. That is DEFINITELY how long my hair would get and NO longer! This is a lot of hair on my head!



Cute style.


----------



## coolsista-paris

ImanAdero said:


> NYE my hair was like Janelle Monae's not Jan 2nd I'm protective styling it up! Put in some twists with extensions and I'm really proud of myself. I think I did a good job/good first effort of doing twist extensions.
> 
> I'm also realizing JUST how long Waise Length hair really is. That is DEFINITELY how long my hair would get and NO longer! This is a lot of hair on my head!



i really wish i could do what i want with my hair at work....but no! just à.bun allowed. flat hair with à bun. 

i love your hair style. you did à goid job. i miss changing styles .im so bored of thé same thing


----------



## jprayze

ImanAdero said:


> NYE my hair was like Janelle Monae's not Jan 2nd I'm protective styling it up! Put in some twists with extensions and I'm really proud of myself. I think I did a good job/good first effort of doing twist extensions.
> 
> I'm also realizing JUST how long Waise Length hair really is. That is DEFINITELY how long my hair would get and NO longer! This is a lot of hair on my head!



Very nice!


----------



## Guinan

ImanAdero said:


> NYE my hair was like Janelle Monae's not Jan 2nd I'm protective styling it up! Put in some twists with extensions and I'm really proud of myself. I think I did a good job/good first effort of doing twist extensions.
> 
> I'm also realizing JUST how long Waise Length hair really is. That is DEFINITELY how long my hair would get and NO longer! This is a lot of hair on my head!


 
You did a fierce job!!


----------



## jprayze

I love repurposing products...the shescentit tahitian vanilla & coconut leave in did not help with detangling my hair at all but it's going to be a yummy braid spray/moisturizer, not too heavy and full of great ingredients like chamomile, water infused with aloe, nettle extract, honey, horsetail, silk amino acids, coconut oil and coconut milk.  A spray of this everyday and I'm going to alternate my oils, either my MN mix or the liquid gold sulfur mix.  I will wash with my shescentit jojoba hemp shampoo diluted every 2 weeks and cowashes in between with one of my V05 conditioners.  The only thing is I am going to miss my hair :-( hopefully I will be consumed with styling up my twists!


----------



## NikkiQ

Love waking up with fresh Celies in. So easy to deal with and throw into pigtails. Gonna keep these in until the weekend and then bun it until my next wash day.


----------



## GrowAHead

NikkiQ said:


> Happy New Year everybody!! I hope 2013 is more prosperous for you all than last.
> 
> Now...let's get this year started right!
> 
> **Question of the day**
> 
> Are there any hair practices that you discovered in 2012 that you plan to carry over into 2013? Are there any that you wish you could just forget all about?



Products that I'm carrying into 2013
I discovered Bee Mine moisturizer... and my hair loves that stuff!  Now - I can't stay that I'll transition to using 100% natural products because my Mizani Botanifying shampoo & Moisturfuse conditioner still does me right, but hands down Bee Mine is the 1st natural/small business product I've purchased that really made a difference.

Practices that I'm carrying 2013
Rollersetting then drying under my LCL -- its at the point where time under the dryer is my "special time" LOL
Rollersetting as my main method to dry - even if I plan to flat iron.  Blow drying is a no go for me.
Trying to stop being afraid of air drying -  I need to see if it works!
Deep conditioning every time my hair is wet and being more consistent with my porosity control steps.
Trying to increase water intake, and become a healthier person overall

Leaving in 2012
I'm forgetting all about braidouts -- my hair HATES them.. i just end of with limp greasy hair and broken strands everywhere!
Blow Dryers

I think that's it!  
( NikkiQ  I'm hoping that question of the day was good for 2 days  )


----------



## Damaged but not out

Pics from my first try with curlformers. I can testify that sleeping in these is a terrible idea.


----------



## SimJam

Damaged but not out

Deets plz. Are u natural?
That came out great


----------



## Damaged but not out

yup natural, curlformers turned out pretty easy

I washed then applied leave-in and castor oil, air dried.
The next day when I used  the curlformers,  I re-wet my hair with a water & saa spray solution and Giovanni "Straight Fast Gel". 
Used all 40 curlformers. Took almost 2 hours, since my 3 yr old nephew was helping.

Second set I tried this weekend took an hour. Used 39 curlformers


----------



## Damaged but not out

SimJam said:


> Damaged but not out
> 
> Deets plz. Are u natural?
> That came out great



I should mention I was in the US and my hair is a different beast in winter.

 I think I would get the same results in Barbados but it def would not last as long without using some type of extra-strength holding product and heat.


----------



## tashboog

Damaged but not out said:


> Pics from my first try with curlformers. I can testify that sleeping in these is a terrible idea.


Your hair came out really pretty! I've been using curlformers for months now and I do agree that curlformers are hard to sleep in. I'd found a video on youtube where she put all of the curlformers on top of her head using hair ties then she wrapped her hair in a large scarf. I've been using this method and it does help to sleep in the curlformers. Its basically pineappling the curlformers to help you sleep in them.


----------



## simplyconfident

Here is my braidout bun I attempted this morning. I couldn't get it pinned just right and hair would keep falling out of clip. Any suggestions? I'm going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## RockCreak

Ok!  So I couldn't wait until the weekend.  I went out yesterday and tried on wigs.  I was so overwhelmed because the b.s. store that I went to is the size of an average grocery store!  The selection was crazy! 

Anyway.. I walked out with this:



I'm loving it!


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm in the 2013 Rollersetting Challenge and I'm determined to master this style.  I rinsed out my henndigo treatment last night and applied my DC and let it sit overnight.  This morning my hair was so very soft and manageable!!  

This is my 5th set since joining the challenge and it was a huge success.  Last week it was an epic fail, to the point I almost came to tears.  

View attachment 186561
View attachment 186563
View attachment 186565
View attachment 186567

The right size rollers made a world of difference.  Hopefully I can continue to set like this.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## polished07

Happy New Year Ladies!!! I'm almost about to hit my 2 yr post relaxer and 1yr bc anniversary and I'm dying to get my hair professionally straightened but after realizing I retained 3.5-4 inches in some areas and I want to hit BSL more than swang my hair at this length Im gonna put some Havana twists in before school starts back up for me and rock those for the rest of the winter maybe even till April or my grad in May doing 3 sets Im gonna order the hair Tom hopefully I do a good job


----------



## Angel of the North

I just bought some hot rods from Sally's in the sale, I'm looking forward to trying them out


----------



## gvin89

Angel of the North said:


> I just bought some hot rods from Sally's in the sale, I'm looking forward to trying them out



I plan to purchase flexi rods or curl formers. What are you all using for doobies/regular roller sets? Can that be done on between shoulder-arm pit length? My goal is variety this year...I'm usually a twist, twistout, flat twist updo girl...need a lil more pizazz


----------



## nemi95

I haven't formally joined this challenge. I am currently barely APL and have been transitioning for 1 yr. I hate the 2 textures and I don't wanna BC. I don't know what to do. I was BSL about 2 yrs ago but had to get it cut off to CL due to such bad condition, I don't want me hair that short again. I've had several setbacks and have learned my lesson. I'm thinking about relaxing again....


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

The original cream of nature shampoo is what dreams are made of. My hair felt so good afterwards under the dryer dc'ing for a hour. I want to rollerset hubby's birthday is this week and i want a hairstyle for pictures. Maybe I'll bun and catch it next year.


----------



## Angel of the North

gvin89 said:


> I plan to purchase flexi rods or curl formers. What are you all using for doobies/regular roller sets? Can that be done on between shoulder-arm pit length? My goal is variety this year...I'm usually a twist, twistout, flat twist updo girl...need a lil more pizazz



I got the hot rods in the sale, they were a bargain, I saved £53 they also had a set of curl formers in the sale too, I plan on picking them up tomorrow


----------



## Guinan

nemi95 said:


> I haven't formally joined this challenge. I am currently barely APL and have been transitioning for 1 yr. I hate the 2 textures and I don't wanna BC. I don't know what to do. I was BSL about 2 yrs ago but had to get it cut off to CL due to such bad condition, I don't want me hair that short again. I've had several setbacks and have learned my lesson. I'm thinking about relaxing again....



Have u tried getting some braids or maybe kinky twist? Sounds like you need a mini vacay from the 2 textures. Have u experimented w/ weaves or wigs? I know when I was transitioning I used wigs.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

used my wen again.  i am dc'ing with mizani and added a little wen to the mix.  i followed the instructions, so hopefully it works out better than last week.  once i rinse this stuff out, i am going to air dry and bun.  like i stated before, the WEN feels good on, but doesn't feel like much after you rinse it out.  my Mizani Milk Bath feels better.


----------



## trinity8mod8

Im in...
This is my first post here and I'm happy to be a part of the community and this challenge! I hope I can grow my hair longer than it's ever been this year.

~Current hair length
*-Almost APL*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
*-Natural*
~BSL goal month
*-December 2013*
~Current Reggie and styling choices
*-I wash with Suave Naturals shampoo. Co-wash with Suave Naturals coconut conditioner. Detangle hair with warm water. Rinse with vinegar solution. Distribute aloe vera gel with tightly curly method. Then air dry or bun.*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
*-Definitely bunning more often instead of doing wash-n-gos.*
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> used my wen again.  i am dc'ing with mizani and added a little wen to the mix.  i followed the instructions, so hopefully it works out better than last week.  once i rinse this stuff out, i am going to air dry and bun.  like i stated before, the WEN feels good on, but doesn't feel like much after you rinse it out.  my Mizani Milk Bath feels better.



Which Wen do you have shortdub78?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Which Wen do you have shortdub78?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



NikkiQ

WEN 613.  it really feels lovely in the shower.


----------



## SimJam

Welcome trinity8mod8  and  nemi95

polished07  I also had wanted to straighten my hair this Christmas but decided against it for the same reason. I  may not even straighten until I reach goal.


----------



## pookaloo83

Hair is still straightened bad it in natural knots fir 2 days and took the knots down today. 

Kinda miss my curls, so will probably wash Friday because school starts back on Monday. Won't have much time then. 

So I'm thinking of using my curl formers on Friday, and I'm thinking this year, to wash my hair every 2 weeks instead if one week. I'm also gonna keep my hair stretched by using curl formers or blow dry at every wash to keep ssk's at bay and to avoid tangles.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## jayjaycurlz

polished07 - what are Havana twists?


----------



## HeChangedMyName

trinity8mod8 said:


> Im in...
> This is my first post here and I'm happy to be a part of the community and this challenge! I hope I can grow my hair longer than it's ever been this year.
> 
> ~Current hair length
> *-Almost APL*
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> *-Natural*
> ~BSL goal month
> *-December 2013*
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> *-I wash with Suave Naturals shampoo. Co-wash with Suave Naturals coconut conditioner. Detangle hair with warm water. Rinse with vinegar solution. Distribute aloe vera gel with tightly curly method. Then air dry or bun.*
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
> *-Definitely bunning more often instead of doing wash-n-gos.*
> ~Post a beginning picture



trinity8mod8  Your hair is so. . .so.. . . OMG  what was I saying?

It is gorgeous!  I'm not into typing anymore but that is some lovely texture, and its so dense and lucious.  hope you don't mind but you are officially my hair crush of the day.  lol


----------



## HeChangedMyName

polished07 said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!!! I'm almost about to hit my 2 yr post relaxer and 1yr bc anniversary and I'm dying to get my hair professionally straightened but after realizing I retained 3.5-4 inches in some areas and I want to hit BSL more than swang my hair at this length Im gonna put some Havana twists in before school starts back up for me and rock those for the rest of the winter maybe even till April or my grad in May doing 3 sets Im gonna order the hair Tom hopefully I do a good job



me too on the anniversary/post relaxers.  When is yours?  My last relaxer was March 2011, I BC'd March 2012.  What is your length like now?  How has it been?  do you want to be my hair buddy?  lol    I'm learning so much.




Does anyone suffer from ssk(single strand knots)?  i am terribly.   Is there anyway to prevent them?


----------



## polished07

HeChangedMyName sure we can definitely be hair buddies ;-) my last relaxer was jan 17, 2011 and I BC'd mid feb 2012! I protective style 90% of the time with wigs,weaves, braids twists puffs etc so I still am challenged with learning my hair we can hit BSL together! I made APL in December I truly am giving myself 8 months to be BSL or grazing MBL I'm going to twist up for the next 5 months religiously!


----------



## polished07

jayjaycurlz said:
			
		

> polished07 - what are Havana twists?



Here are a few pics I think they are called puffy twists too


----------



## HeChangedMyName

polished07 said:


> @HeChangedMyName sure we can definitely be hair buddies ;-) my last relaxer was jan 17, 2011 and I BC'd mid feb 2012! I protective style 90% of the time with wigs,weaves, braids twists puffs etc so I still am challenged with learning my hair we can hit BSL together! I made APL in December I truly am giving myself 8 months to be BSL or grazing MBL I'm going to twist up for the next 5 months religiously!




cool beans.  congrats on reaching APL.  Whats your shrinkage like?  I never protective style because my shrinkage keeps my hair off my shoulders,  i just wear it in a puff, BUT I know I need to protect my hair from the elements too.  I'll do better.  I've gotten a new bonnet and satin pillowcase.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Does/Has anyone used Ayurvedic Hair growth oil/powders with success?


I didn't realize it was one, but I've already got some gotu kola.  I'm thinking of purchasing some Bhringraj oil too. . .thinking.

I have a little hair growth mix brewing in my head.  I wonder if indian herbs are a part of the "secret" ingredients in WHGO?


----------



## jessicarabbit

Checking in....

Cowashed this morning , did the LOC method, then bunned. Tonight, oiled my scalp with castor/rosemary, and now I'm scarfed down pineapple style. I'm gonna do this daily for a month or 2 and see how it works for me
G'night ladies!


----------



## Evolving78

there is nothing magical about WEN.....  i will still use it, but more so on my DD's hair.  her hair will probably like it.  i am air dried and i am back in my bun as usual.  nothing too special to report.


----------



## jessicarabbit

HeChangedMyName said:


> Does/Has anyone used Ayurvedic Hair growth oil/powders with success?
> 
> I didn't realize it was one, but I've already got some gotu kola.  I'm thinking of purchasing some Bhringraj oil too. . .thinking.
> 
> I have a little hair growth mix brewing in my head.  I wonder if indian herbs are a part of the "secret" ingredients in WHGO?




I got some good results from it but I stopped b/c it really didn't get my scalp clean. So after a few weeks, I just happened to scratch my scalp and ugh there was so much buildup (yuck)


----------



## isawstars

I guess it's been a week since my last check in... I keep procrastinating flat ironing and trimming my hair.  I've been bunning but my hair needs a good wash... I guess I will cave super soon... I feel like the holidays have left me feeling lazy.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

so, i'm researching this hair growth maximization stuff.  It seems that there are some constants that are necessary. Aside from our friends moisture and protein you need:


lots of blood circulation of the scalp
something to extend the time frame of the anagen phase of hair growth
something to block DHT(what makes men go bald)
anti fungal
anti bacterial
anti inflammatory
so, aside from myself, do we have any mixologist who dare to sprinkle some potential ingredients on for this?

I have found that gotu kola can be the last three, grapefruit seed extract is also a good anti fungal and antibacterial
Vitamin E, surprisingly is a natural blood thinner which would increase blood circulation, especially by the act of massaging it in
MSM is said to increase the anagen phase of hair growth and is also a natural anti inflammatory


What Say You? 
Zinc is a natural DHT blocker, as is emu oil and saw palmetto


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I think I will build a scalp treatment.  One that you apply to the scalp, along with your DC


I'm a tad on the procrastination side, so i'll tell you all. . .maybe someone else will try it first lol

coconut oil and sesame oil base
Vitamin E
Emu Oil
wheat germ oil
aloe vera
cocoa powder(the real stuff, not nestle lol)
MSM powder
crushed vitamin C pills
grapefruit seed extract
gotu kola
green tea

if it were me, doing it, right now. . .I'd crush the herbs up powder fine in my mortise and pestle along with the vitamin C

FYI, I chose these ingredients simply because I happen to have them all on hand.


----------



## Phaer

I am making a scalp treatment also, mine will have sublime sulfur in a base of jojoba, rosemary, basil, peppermint and nettle oil, and jbco because I love jbco.  I am also going to make a conditioning Shea mix for my hair strands, I will list the ingredients later.


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm in the 2013 Rollersetting Challenge and I'm determined to master this style.  I rinsed out my henndigo treatment last night and applied my DC and let it sit overnight.  This morning my hair was so very soft and manageable!!
> 
> This is my 5th set since joining the challenge and it was a huge success.  Last week it was an epic fail, to the point I almost came to tears.
> 
> The right size rollers made a world of difference.  Hopefully I can continue to set like this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Just beautiful!


----------



## KiWiStyle

simplyconfident said:


> Here is my braidout bun I attempted this morning. I couldn't get it pinned just right and hair would keep falling out of clip. Any suggestions? I'm going to try again tomorrow.



I think it's beautiful! With all that dense hair, you probably need a larger clip to hold all the hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

RockCreak said:


> Ok!  So I couldn't wait until the weekend.  I went out yesterday and tried on wigs.  I was so overwhelmed because the b.s. store that I went to is the size of an average grocery store!  The selection was crazy!
> 
> Anyway.. I walked out with this:
> 
> I'm loving it!



It's very pretty!  I like short wigs too but I'm scared my beady beads will show on my neck, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mami2010

I am sitting with my argan oil hydrating mask dc will rollerset when I'm rinse out.


----------



## SimJam

Massaged in green magic last night and put in some twists.
May keep them in until the weekend.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Roller setting forces me to wear my hair out but I know I should be hiding my hair for retention, especially during these cold winter months.  

Does any ladies who rollerset weekly put your hair up afterwards?  I'm feeling myself with my nice bouncy curls and don't want to hide them.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> Roller setting forces me to wear my hair out but I know I should be hiding my hair for retention, especially during these cold winter months.
> 
> Does any ladies who rollerset weekly put your hair up afterwards?  I'm feeling myself with my nice bouncy curls and don't want to hide them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i would wear it down for a day, or would just wear a cute pin up style.  i did that for the majority of last year.  i didn't start being lazy with rollersets until the summer.


----------



## Miss AJ

I'm getting bored with my sock bun. I change where I place it, change up the parts, but now I need more. Anyone know some cute buns that can be done on APL hair??


----------



## Guinan

trinity8mod8 said:


> Im in...
> This is my first post here and I'm happy to be a part of the community and this challenge! I hope I can grow my hair longer than it's ever been this year.
> 
> ~Current hair length
> *-Almost APL*
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> *-Natural*
> ~BSL goal month
> *-December 2013*
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> *-I wash with Suave Naturals shampoo. Co-wash with Suave Naturals coconut conditioner. Detangle hair with warm water. Rinse with vinegar solution. Distribute aloe vera gel with tightly curly method. Then air dry or bun.*
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
> *-Definitely bunning more often instead of doing wash-n-gos.*
> ~Post a beginning picture


 
Ok ur hair is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ever tried banana clip buns Miss AJ?


----------



## Evolving78

Miss AJ said:


> I'm getting bored with my sock bun. I change where I place it, change up the parts, but now I need more. Anyone know some cute buns that can be done on APL hair??



Miss AJ

check out divachyk's blog.  she has a lot of different bun styles.  oh you should try the southern tease bun.  and try some cute flowers and bun accessories to jazz things up.

i have a boring bun, but i make it a little more fun buy using accessories.  i don't think i will be able to do anything different until i reach MBL.  i want more thickness to my buns without adding anything.  so when i am able to get more juicy buns, i will do more.


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78 said:


> used my wen again. i am dc'ing with mizani and added a little wen to the mix. i followed the instructions, so hopefully it works out better than last week. once i rinse this stuff out, i am going to air dry and bun. like i stated before, the WEN feels good on, but doesn't feel like much after you rinse it out. my Mizani Milk Bath feels better.


 
Are all WEN products the same but just different sense? Maybe you can try a different WEN product I was so hoping you would like WEN. I've never used it before & been going back and forth or whether or not to purchase it.


----------



## mami2010

I just love this South American weather.  It is so relaxing sitting under the dryer outside on the balcony looking at the Atlantic ocean... Feel like heaven!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

polished07 said:


> Here are a few pics I think they are called puffy twists too



Was supposed to do these on myself during winter break. And I kinda forgot. Maybe I'll do it over spring break in march. Olive the look if these so much.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Miss AJ

NikkiQ said:


> Ever tried banana clip buns Miss AJ?



No, I haven't seen a banana clip since I was a kid and my Grani used them for her French rolls lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Girrrrrrl me and pookaloo83 were just using some recently. I can only use them on blown out/straight hair though b/c my curly hair will break one in a heartbeat.


----------



## GrowAHead

KiWiStyle said:


> Roller setting forces me to wear my hair out but I know I should be hiding my hair for retention, especially during these cold winter months.
> 
> Does any ladies who rollerset weekly put your hair up afterwards?  I'm feeling myself with my nice bouncy curls and don't want to hide them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I rollerset weekly - I either pin it up after a day, or set on big rollers so it's mostly straight, then I'm good for a bun!


----------



## nemi95

pelohello said:


> Have u tried getting some braids or maybe kinky twist? Sounds like you need a mini vacay from the 2 textures. Have u experimented w/ weaves or wigs? I know when I was transitioning I used wigs.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I'm pretty simple. I have not had braids in years, and I don't know what kinky twists are. I have never worn a weave or a wig. I wouldn't even know where to get one or how much it costs. I'm in Los Angeles, the bad weave/wig capital!


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Girrrrrrl me and @pookaloo83 were just using some recently. I can only use them on blown out/straight hair though b/c my curly hair will break one in a heartbeat.




Yes NikkiQ ! For me it snags when I use the banana clip on my natural hair. I can only use it when I have my hair in twists.


----------



## LadyRaider

Wow. I haven't washed my hair in almost 2 weeks. that's what blow drying/flat ironing will do to you! I'm generally a 2-3 days kinda girl. 

I discovered ORS edge taming and it works really well. 

My ends get so dry... Any suggestions?


----------



## hnntrr

LadyRaider said:


> Wow. I haven't washed my hair in almost 2 weeks. that's what blow drying/flat ironing will do to you! I'm generally a 2-3 days kinda girl.
> 
> I discovered ORS edge taming and it works really well.
> 
> My ends get so dry... Any suggestions?



I always moisturize before wrapping my flat ironed hair at night, so I just take a little Cantu Shea butter (or another moisturizer) put a little all over my ends/edges especially and then wrap it up and sleep on it. My ends feel way healthier and I have more of a bounce now since I have been moisturizing before bed.


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> Are all WEN products the same but just different sense? Maybe you can try a different WEN product I was so hoping you would like WEN. I've never used it before & been going back and forth or whether or not to purchase it.



pelohello
i can't find WEN fig.  i wanted to try that from the jump.  i tried the 613 because it was suppose to be the Cadillac of WEN.  i would do better with HairOne or Mizani Milk Bath.  it has sulfates in it, but it is creamy and doesn't strip my hair.

i will try the fig if i can get a hold of it.  the 613 is thick and when you mix it with water, it feels so good, soft, and moisturizing.  but when i get out of the shower, that feeling was gone and it felt like i used a clarifying shampoo.  i can have better results with using a regular detangling conditioner to cowash with.

but i would give it a try because it seems to work for a lot of people.  a lot of folks don't like the Cantu leave-in, but i do. but i said before i don't use gels or products that would cause white residue.

that is the last bandwagon i will ever jump on.


----------



## NikkiQ

LadyRaider said:


> Wow. I haven't washed my hair in almost 2 weeks. that's what blow drying/flat ironing will do to you! I'm generally a 2-3 days kinda girl.
> 
> I discovered ORS edge taming and it works really well.
> 
> My ends get so dry... Any suggestions?



Are you using any moisturizers LadyRaider?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## LadyRaider

NikkiQ said:


> Are you using any moisturizers LadyRaider?


NikkiQ
I am using shescentit lush butter and coco cream leave in.


----------



## Ash25

I oiled my scalp about a week ago and it got super itchy. I washed it about 5 days before I oiled it. Im thinking the oil was rancid or somethin, cause i now see a red film in the bottle :/ idk. I got some Vit E oil and will be adding it to my scalp oils from now on! Tossing the old one.

I thought I was going to have to wash my hair AGAIN, but Ive recently started taking Ionic Silver and within a day and a half my scalp felt back to normal...yes! That was a close one. The last thing I need when going for BSL are scalp problems.

Rockin a twist out for 2 more days, then protective styling for 3 wks. Wash and DC after that. Using QB AOHC, and MT Conditioner. 

_Think Ill add a protein treatment..... Does anyone know a good naturalish brand?_


----------



## Miss AJ

LadyRaider said:


> Wow. I haven't washed my hair in almost 2 weeks. that's what blow drying/flat ironing will do to you! I'm generally a 2-3 days kinda girl.
> 
> I discovered ORS edge taming and it works really well.
> 
> My ends get so dry... Any suggestions?



Shea butter


----------



## trinity8mod8

HeChangedMyName and pelohello thank you ladies for the compliments 

It's still wet in the photo, once it dries it shrinks more and gets puffy lol


----------



## ecadnacmc

Hi all!
just remembered i joined this challenge but didn't put in starting info. 
Current hair length: somewhere between APL and BSL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: natural
BSL goal month: March
Current Reggie and styling choices: CW 2-3's/ week, protective styling
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL: hiding hair in crochet braids, increased work outs, consistent vitamin intake, added viviscal and Njoys hair concoction
 Starting pic is poor quality but my hair is hidden in crochet braids. 







Protective style I'm rocking until the end of the month:


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Tried to kill 2 birds with one stone fail. I mixed a clear rinse with my bigen...jumped in the shower to rinse my Dc got out and that mess was like jello. Must have been the hair fairys saving me from a big mistake. Lol. Back to plan A. Sitting under the dryer with just the clear rinse hoping for some hair bling.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

simplyconfident said:
			
		

> Here is my braidout bun I attempted this morning. I couldn't get it pinned just right and hair would keep falling out of clip. Any suggestions? I'm going to try again tomorrow.



Very pretty bun!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

RockCreak said:
			
		

> Ok!  So I couldn't wait until the weekend.  I went out yesterday and tried on wigs.  I was so overwhelmed because the b.s. store that I went to is the size of an average grocery store!  The selection was crazy!
> 
> Anyway.. I walked out with this:
> 
> I'm loving it!



I really like that wig on you. It makes me wanna go short!! I'm afraid my head is too big lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Sholapie

GrowAHead said:


> I rollerset weekly - I either pin it up after a day, or set on big rollers so it's mostly straight, then I'm good for a bun!



This is what i plan on throwing into the mix.

I've recently thrown a hair strop  due to impatience and hand in hair syndrome I have decided to bun 6 days of the week for the foreseeable future. If i start feeling drab im just going to throw on some cute earrings or wear make up because i need to just leave my hair alone! I still m&s every day and loosen my bun while at home so hopefully no adverse reactions.


----------



## Thann

Current hair length - *Grazing APL*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - *Straight Natural*

BSL goal month - *Dec 2013*

Current Reggie and styling choices - *This year I will rotate between sewins and bunning. I wear sewing for 6-8 weeks, then bun for 1-4 weeks. 
*
*When bunning I do tea rinse in place of shampoo and condition with Joico Kpak conditioner. I then blowdry using the stretching method and flat iron my edges. I wash every 10-14 days and deep condition once a month using Joico Reconstructor*. 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL-
*I have stopped flat ironing the length of my hair in hopes of maintaing thickness as well as length.  I have also stopped using a comb attachment when blowdrying and doing the stretch method. I do tea rinses instead of shampoo. I will be using chelating shampoo ever two months.*

Post a beginning picture - *Photo is from today after I braided my blowdried hair. I don't plan to flat iron my hair again until June/July, so I will be using my blowdried and braided hair to track progress.*


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Checking in... bunning all week and steaming this weekend.


----------



## Carmelella

My end of year/ start of year pull length check.  I had trimmed last month or maybe November and it looks like it already grew back. 













Deep conditioning and air drying today.  Really considering buying that Mariam something wig.


----------



## lamaria211

Over here fighting my new growth trying to oil my scalp. I sure hope I can make it another month


----------



## lexxi

So I don't know if I added my start pic but I think i did anyways I wore a u part turned v part for less leave out for a week and some change and than now I'm in la jay. I love this wig usually ill just moisturize twice a day and throw it on in the morning. I haven't washed my hair since I blew it out hopefully ill be doing that tonight if not it will be Sunday cause I need to deep condition and shampoo I'm sure I have build up I normally wash every week. 

Btw ignore my face on some of these it was taken before work which is not exactly my favorite place to be.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Firstborn2

My starting pic


----------



## deedoswell

Just checking in.  DCing this weekend, then right back to bun!


----------



## polished07

HeChangedMyName said:
			
		

> cool beans.  congrats on reaching APL.  Whats your shrinkage like?  I never protective style because my shrinkage keeps my hair off my shoulders,  i just wear it in a puff, BUT I know I need to protect my hair from the elements too.  I'll do better.  I've gotten a new bonnet and satin pillowcase.



It's weird in the back and sides my curls are loose so they kinda hang in the top and middle that's where my hair shrivels up! The satin bonnet and pillowcase are my hair saviors lol


----------



## NikkiQ

Just got done applying a makeshift MN/sulfur mix and spraying my hair with a light leave in. Got lots of time on my hands these days so I've just been trying to figure out other ways to use products.


----------



## Evolving78

doing a protein treatment tomorrow with ORS Mayo.


----------



## GrowAHead

Last night I put bee mine growth serum with sulfur on my edges and nape. It's my first sulfur mix - I was NOT prepared for the smell... chile it kept waking me up!  Iono if I can do that again... I'm definitely washing & DC'ing today.


----------



## polished07

I have some beemine left that I purchased early last year y'all think its still good? I could totally use it up with my Havana twists


----------



## RZILYNT

My official Starting picture is in my LHCF Album.Hair is in plaits all week under a hat or wig.


RZ~


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 said:


> I have some beemine left that I purchased early last year y'all think its still good? I could totally use it up with my Havana twists


 
It should still be okay to use polished07


----------



## KiWiStyle

GrowAHead said:


> Last night I put bee mine growth serum with sulfur on my edges and nape. It's my first sulfur mix - I was NOT prepared for the smell... chile it kept waking me up!  Iono if I can do that again... I'm definitely washing & DC'ing today.



I know what you mean.  In my best intentions, I would use a sulfur mix and I usually start a sulfur regimen but I can't last more than a few weeks.  The smell soaks into everything and then I start to feel self-conscious around my husband.  Not to mention stinky bed pillowcases.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

GrowAHead said:


> Last night I put bee mine growth serum with sulfur on my edges and nape. It's my first sulfur mix - I was NOT prepared for the smell... chile it kept waking me up!  Iono if I can do that again... I'm definitely washing & DC'ing today.



LMBO @ chile it kept waking me up!! LOL. That sulphur is potent. I've been using that sulphur oil for a few months and it takes some getting used to.

So I'm pampering me and baby girl's hair with a deep condition and a protein treatment this weekend.  Going two more weeks. That will put me at 12 weeks post and DD at 8 weeks. This my longest stretch EVER! I'm nervous but excited because my hair feels great. I just don't want any setbacks. French braided up and in a wig. If I stretch successfully then 12 weeks will be my new relax time.


----------



## Firstborn2

KiWiStyle said:


> I know what you mean.  In my best intentions, I would use a sulfur mix and I usually start a sulfur regimen but I can't last more than a few weeks.  The smell soaks into everything and then I start to feel self-conscious around my husband.  Not to mention stinky bed pillowcases.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



This is the reason I stopped using a sulphur mix but I want to start using it again for my edges only.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Checking in:

 I was on holiday the past almost 2 weeks and I was NOT nice to my hair; I was going to wear it under a wig the whole time but then I got HIH syndrome and the next few days were WnG's and I over-shampooed and was combing it all rough out of frustration, so I am just letting my hair recuperate. 

I was going to do hair therapy this weekend, BUT I have 2 friend's birthdays and a friend's going away so I don't have time to do much. I am going to moisturize and seal with SM & coconut oil and then throw the wig back on until next weekend. 

Side Note: My hair looks a mess today, it's in a twist out topknot & at the post office a young lady with a short natural tapped me on the shoulder to tell me it looked healthy and I was cheezin' lol


----------



## JJamiah

I need a serious Hair SPa day this coming week (my bday weekend next week )


----------



## pookaloo83

Deep conditioning as we speak! About to wash and throw into a PS. Maybe 2 flat twists. And keep it in for a week.


----------



## SimJam

DCing with SD vanilla silk while watching tv. Will probably end up sleeping in this. Feeling so lazy, I'm surprised I even started washing my hair.


----------



## youwillrise

day 4 in my twists. trying to keep it very simple while still being mindful of and caring for my hair.  keeping any manipulation to every other day.  i just got done moisturizing/sealing/wrapping my twists, so the next moisturizing session will be on sunday.  i will wear my twists in the same hair style for 2 days before changing it.  

tonight, i used:

water, kinky curly perfectly polished oil & shea moisture baby ointment & tresemme vibrantly smooth conditioner to moisturize/seal using the LOC method.  

i bought some suave professionals waterless foam shampoo to try inbetween washes...since ive decided to extend my washes to 2 weeks...i still want some kind of way to get rid of excess oil and such...i just dont want to douse my head in water....so we'll see how (or IF) it works out.  the ingredients for this one seem pretty cool.  i looked at some other brands of waterless foams and also dry shampoos and i just wasnt feeling the ingredients at all.  i'll probably try the foam in the middle of next week for a refresher.


----------



## BraunSugar

Tonight I'm going to wash & dc. I may put some twists in tomorrow. If not, then I will put my hair in a bun again. I am not motivated to even think about styling my hair LoL.


----------



## pookaloo83

Air drying my hair in 4 buns. Will take down and maybe lightly blow dry. Not sure yet.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## jprayze

Hey everyone!

Wanted to share my wash no go from yesterday. I used MJs pillow soft curls end it's now my favorite product that they offer.  I loved how my curls turned out and it looked good all day.  I would have probably had 2nd day hair but I'm getting my Senegalese twists today!  Yay!

Morning










Night


----------



## jprayze

This am I prepped for the braiding (twists).

Protein tx, shampoo, moisture conditioner and blew my hair out with blow dryer (low/med heat) with comb attachments.  Will post twists tonight or tomorrow.


Have a great weekend


----------



## Evolving78

i really just felt like a bun this weekend, but my SO wants to take pictures.  now i gotta do something to my hair!  i wish we would have done this a few months ago.  my hair isn't were i want to be anyway and everything on my face has spread out.  i would have liked to get my hair professionally done as well as my makeup.  i can do all of that myself, but i would really like to go all out.

i guess i can try to do a roller set and flat iron the roots, but i don't feel like dealing with my new growth.  i need a new curling iron.


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 said:


> i really just felt like a bun this weekend, but my SO wants to take pictures.  now i gotta do something to my hair!  i wish we would have done this a few months ago.  my hair isn't were i want to be anyway and everything on my face has spread out.  i would have liked to get my hair professionally done as well as my makeup.  i can do all of that myself, but i would really like to go all out.
> 
> i guess i can try to do a roller set and flat iron the roots, but i don't feel like dealing with my new growth.  i need a new curling iron.



When are your pictures? Today?


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze said:


> When are your pictures? Today?




jprayze

yeah!  he decided it would be a fun idea. erplexed  i don't feel picture worthy at the moment.  i don't have anything cute to wear, so now i gotta go shopping, do something to my hair, etc... i am vain as the day is long.   i gotta be picture perfect ready!

please let me know how your twists came out!  i am considering getting my hair done like this.  i would like to know do they feel light/heavy, are they super long, how long did the process take, were they gentle on your edges, etc....


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 said:


> jprayze
> 
> yeah!  he decided it would be a fun idea. erplexed  i don't feel picture worthy at the moment.  i don't have anything cute to wear, so now i gotta go shopping, do something to my hair, etc... i am vain as the day is long.   i gotta be picture perfect ready!
> 
> please let me know how your twists came out!  i am considering getting my hair done like this.  i would like to know do they feel light/heavy, are they super long, how long did the process take, were they gentle on your edges, etc....



I'm sure your pics will be fab!  What a great way to capture the expectation of the new little one!

So far so good. The ladies are really nice and working fast already.  They said my twists will be long anyway because my hair is long!


----------



## NikkiQ

Just took my braids down and had DH take a pic for me (of course he didn't do a very good job) and measure how far I had til BSL. He says 4" but idk. His measuring skills are rather questionable.


----------



## SimJam

I just measured, actually remeasured, and BSL is definitely 4 inches away for me. 13 inches


----------



## lamaria211

Clarifying today using ORS creamy aloe poo and queen Helene garlic poo on my scalp. Then I'm DCing for hours with crece Pelo DC mixed with oils and glycerine


----------



## jprayze

SimJam said:


> I just measured, actually remeasured, and BSL is definitely 4 inches away for me. 13 inches



I think I have about 4 inches too.  I hope to keep my twists at least 2 months and probably get the edges redone half through depending on how fast my hair goes.  When I finally takes my twists out, I will remeasure.


----------



## Sholapie

Henna'd today. Then dc'd. Currently rollersetting. im taking 1 day off of bunning to enjoy the rollerset then back to bunning for me


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> This am I prepped for the braiding (twists).
> 
> Protein tx, shampoo, moisture conditioner and blew my hair out with blow dryer (low/med heat) with comb attachments.  Will post twists tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great weekend



jprayze your hair has gotten so thick!  Do you contribute that to the MN?  Are you natural, transitioning??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kristaa.10

Hey lovely ladies!
I'm ashamed that I'm just now getting around to joining this challenge lol.
Current hair length: grazing APL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: natural
BSL goal month: December 31,  2013

Current Reggie and styling choices
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? 
I'm going so low- key with my hair this year. I had kinky twists for six weeks in Nov/Dec and they were so easy and brought me right to grazing APL, so I'm putting them back in today and plan to continue getting them with two week breaks in between this year. I still wash and regularly moisturize in them.

My starting pic is attached. I have about four inches to go, too.

HHG ladies!


----------



## mami2010

kristaa.10 welcome aboard!


----------



## Cattypus1

~Current hair length 
      APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd 
      RELAXED/TEXLAXED
~BSL goal month 
      AUGUST
~Current Reggie and styling choices 
     12 week stretches-Mizani System Texlax/relax
     Wen Cleanse and DC 1-2 times per week, Nexxus Headdress Leave-in
     Twist outs air dry-dried styling with Wen styling cream with 1heat pass per relaxer cycle John Freida Heat Serum
     HENDIGO every 4-6 weeks as needed
     Daily scalp massage with Baby Bee Baby Oil (ceramides challenge)
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? 
     Nothing, sticking with what works
~Post a beginning picture 
     Will post a starting photo after touch-up 1/20/2013


----------



## Sholapie

Today's rollerset. The roots aren't stretched at all, there's about an inch and a half of springy roots lol I still really liked the results (I silk wrapped it)


----------



## simplyconfident

Cowshed today and about to DC w/o heat for a few hours. Then back in a bun. I have taken my vitamins every day this week which is rare lol. I tried the LOC method last wash day and loved the results.


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> jprayze your hair has gotten so thick!  Do you contribute that to the MN?  Are you natural, transitioning??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes definitely the MN has helped and at least I think combining with wild growth oil is a good mix.  I'm natural but transitioned for 2.5 years.


----------



## Lurkee

Today was wash day. It was very short. I washed with Aphogee, conditioned with 2 min reconstructor, I used its leave-in and blow-dried. My hair feel kind of hard and also my scalp is still tender from my touch-up last week. Next week, I will clarify and do a proper DC.


----------



## Angel of the North

I currently have about 2.5" to get to BSL. Today I pre-pooed with bodyshop moisture butter mixed with avocado oil, co-washed with vo5 strawberries and cream and DC'd with nexxus humectress (old formula). I m & s with ORS olive oil and avocado oil and air dried.

I'm sitting here contemplating tweaking my regi to add a mid-week co-wash, I'm also currently re-evaluating my product stash and goals.

Lurkee Aphogee products are packed with proteins and that maybe why your hair was feeling hard.


----------



## jprayze

These twists are taking too long!  For that reason alone, I won't get them again.  Almost 8 hrs and not done yet.


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> These twists are taking too long!  For that reason alone, I won't get them again.  Almost 8 hrs and not done yet.



8hrs?? What kind of twists are you getting??

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> 8hrs?? What kind of twists are you getting??
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Senegalese :-/


----------



## growbaby

Checking in.. 

Nothing new, bunning as usual


----------



## jprayze

We are at 9 hours now and I am beyond tired.  Please note my angry face.  She is finishing up now.

The quality is very good but it should be for the time it took!  Only one person worked on my hair.  I don't think it's too tight; that's very important but I'm just impatient.

I didn't have a referral or anything, so I was definitely taking a chance.


----------



## Cattypus1

jprayze said:


> We are at 9 hours now and I am beyond tired.  Please note my angry face.  She is finishing up now.
> 
> The quality is very good but it should be for the time it took!  Only one person worked on my hair.  I don't think it's too tight; that's very important but I'm just impatient.
> 
> I didn't have a referral or anything, so I was definitely taking a chance.



You've got the patience of Job, girl!  The time thing is what made me a self-stylist. I don't mind it taking all day to get my hair done as long as I can do laundry, clean the cat box, wash the dishes and do some homework while it happens. That sitting in a shop forever would cause me to lose my cool!  Glad you're happy with the quality.


----------



## jprayze

Cattypus1 said:


> You've got the patience of Job, girl!  The time thing is what made me a self-stylist. I don't mind it taking all day to get my hair done as long as I can do laundry, clean the cat box, wash the dishes and do some homework while it happens. That sitting in a shop forever would cause me to lose my cool!  Glad you're happy with the quality.



Times like this make me what to do more self styling.  I'm going to have to get on YT.


----------



## strawbewie

jprayze said:


> We are at 9 hours now and I am beyond tired.  Please note my angry face.  She is finishing up now.
> 
> The quality is very good but it should be for the time it took!  Only one person worked on my hair.  I don't think it's too tight; that's very important but I'm just impatient.
> 
> I didn't have a referral or anything, so I was definitely taking a chance.



I feel your pain!! I'm not sure where u r located but African braiders (my experience ) are done twisting and/or braiding in 4 hours... All others braiders 8-10 hrs or two days !! 

I hope they last awhile, it's been worth it for me.


----------



## jprayze

strawbewie said:


> I feel your pain!! I'm not sure where u r located but African braiders (my experience ) are done twisting and/or braiding in 4 hours... All others braiders 8-10 hrs or two days !!
> 
> I hope they last awhile, it's been worth it for me.



 I'm in the Baltimore area.  The sad part was they were African.  Smh lol but they were in one of those salon suites, so I should have known they don't have room for multiple braiders! Lol

I can laugh now because I'm home and in bed!!!  There goes my Saturday!


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> We are at 9 hours now and I am beyond tired.  Please note my angry face.  She is finishing up now.
> 
> The quality is very good but it should be for the time it took!  Only one person worked on my hair.  I don't think it's too tight; that's very important but I'm just impatient.
> 
> I didn't have a referral or anything, so I was definitely taking a chance.



They look really nice but 9 hrs, , I think I would have gone insane; especially now that I am older. When I was younger I had lots of patience. They really did a great job, because when I used to get micros, I always had hairs sticking up.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

jprayze said:


> Senegalese :-/



Oooh nice I've always wanted Senegalese twist but it hard finding someone who knows how to do them. Pics are lovely


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> We are at 9 hours now and I am beyond tired.  Please note my angry face.  She is finishing up now.
> 
> The quality is very good but it should be for the time it took!  Only one person worked on my hair.  I don't think it's too tight; that's very important but I'm just impatient.
> 
> I didn't have a referral or anything, so I was definitely taking a chance.



Ooh girl, that's a looong time!  I see why the mad face. They're beautiful and I know you will be glad you had them done...tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Today's updo.  I'm going to wash, DC and rollerset tomorrow.  

View attachment 187337
View attachment 187339
View attachment 187341

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itsjusthair88

Nothing new to report, next weekend I am going to do a proper wash, protein treatment and DC. But this weekend I had several birthday parties to go to, so I tried to re-twist this dirty and dry hair; I used SM curl smoothie and coconut oil to seal and they twists looked nice, but when i took them out? They sucked! I decided to do a high bun using Fusionofculture's method (I LOVE her hair and tuts) and then I put Marley hair on top. Pics below.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

jprayze said:


> We are at 9 hours now and I am beyond tired. Please note my angry face. She is finishing up now.
> 
> The quality is very good but it should be for the time it took! Only one person worked on my hair. I don't think it's too tight; that's very important but I'm just impatient.
> 
> I didn't have a referral or anything, so I was definitely taking a chance.
> 
> 
> View attachment 187245
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 187247
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 187249


 

I feel your pain!!  I went to a braiding here in 2010 shortly after my big chop and figured I could be braided and done in 4-5 hours if two people worked on my head.  My hair being thick, natural, and short posed a big problem and after 6 hours someone else decided the braider might need some help....3 hours later I was finished and that was LAST microbraiding experience.  My scalp was sore and I had a headache outta this world!!  Three weeks later when a braid came out because they had put such small sections in the braid, I swore off braiding FOREVER.  If its not a cornrow or French braid?? Don't even ask!!


----------



## polished07

SimJam said:
			
		

> I just measured, actually remeasured, and BSL is definitely 4 inches away for me. 13 inches



How tall are you that's exactly where it is for me too, I'm 5'5 well get those inches I'm ready!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Checking in....

Wore a braid out today on my flat ironed 'christmas' hair that turned into a mess. I didn't use any gel, just a butter and oil. I'll try adding eco styler olive next time. 

I'd like to go at least 1 1/2 more weeks before washing this flat iron out but my dc's are calling me....


----------



## Kerryann

Same old slept with castor oil and aloe in my hair..now today I cowashed and dcing right now


----------



## jessicarabbit

Just finished self relaxing. Also did a much needed trim from:




To this:






So now that I have a fresh start its bout to be a world of daily cowashing, mn, castor oil, supplements and green smoothies


----------



## HeChangedMyName

so, I couldn't wait to go to the professionals,  I ended up doing a MAJOR trim.  I washed and flat irond my hair again, and those ends were staring at me again.  

With that being said, I think that splits and dry ends have been the cause for my hair not getting past a certain length.  This was a problem when I was relaxed and apparently is a current problem as a natural.

What can I do, to protect my ends, even though they do not touch my clothing, they are obviously not strong enough to stand on their own two feet and stay healthy and strong.


----------



## jprayze

HeChangedMyName said:


> so, I couldn't wait to go to the professionals,  I ended up doing a MAJOR trim.  I washed and flat irond my hair again, and those ends were staring at me again.
> 
> With that being said, I think that splits and dry ends have been the cause for my hair not getting past a certain length.  This was a problem when I was relaxed and apparently is a current problem as a natural.
> 
> What can I do, to protect my ends, even though they do not touch my clothing, they are obviously not strong enough to stand on their own two feet and stay healthy and strong.



How do you normally wear your hair?  Do you dust?


----------



## jprayze

2013 protective style #1 





@shortdub78 it took 9 hours. They are about MBL length. It does feel heavy; I think because it has been so long since I've had any type of braid. Hoping I will get used to it.


----------



## BraunSugar

My medium sized twists are mini twists. Completely unintentional. The good news: My edges are long enough to twists & braid! Anyway, I'll post pics later today.


----------



## Firstborn2

jprayze I know you were frustrated with the amount of time it took to install your twist but they look fantastic, I love the size of them.


----------



## jprayze

Firstborn2 said:


> jprayze I know you were frustrated with the amount of time it took to install your twist but they look fantastic, I love the size of them.



Thank you.  I love the size too.  My fair is fine so I don't I could wear something like Havana twists.

I'm going to have fun styling these.


----------



## FroFab

Finally took out those twists.  Well kind of.  I washed with them in, then let them air dry.  Then the next day I took out pairs of twists, removed shed hair with just my fingers, sprayed with Infusium leave-in and sealed with castor oil, then combined the two twists into one big twist.  I have also been wigging it for the last two days.  I'm hoping to stay ps up through the winter.


----------



## NikkiQ

They came out gorgeous jprayze! How long you plan on keeping them in?


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> They came out gorgeous jprayze! How long you plan on keeping them in?



Thanks!!  I'm shooting for 2 months.  Beginning of March.  Hopefully I dont get bored.  If they grow out (like hanging off my edges, I will get the front redone).  I'm thinking around Valentines so that it looks good when I see my honey.  Lol. OT:  We are long distance and on an once a month schedule. :-(


----------



## lamaria211

My new growth must be a black belt cause she's straight up kicking my a**!


----------



## coyacoy

I really need to get one of those shirts with the lines and numbers for my length checks....for those of you with one....did you make or purchase it? Tia


----------



## jprayze

coyacoy said:


> I really need to get one of those shirts with the lines and numbers for my length checks....for those of you with one....did you make or purchase it? Tia



Purchased from spreadshirt.com, search for length check.  Warning don't get pink, it has pink writing and it is hard to see in pictures.


----------



## KiWiStyle

coyacoy said:


> I really need to get one of those shirts with the lines and numbers for my length checks....for those of you with one....did you make or purchase it? Tia



I purchased from just grow already blog spot.  She's a member here. Hairlista.com sells them as well.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Firstborn2

Up early deep conditioning then a tea rinse.


----------



## NikkiQ

coyacoy said:


> I really need to get one of those shirts with the lines and numbers for my length checks....for those of you with one....did you make or purchase it? Tia


 
Made mine. All you need is a t-shirt or tank top, ruler and permanent marker. Might not be the prettiest but it'll get the work done.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Firstborn2 said:


> Up early deep conditioning then a tea rinse.




What are you deep conditioner with? Which tea rinse you doing?


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I need to wash my hair and maybe even clarify but I'm either busy doing something else or just too lazy but I'm going to have to do something since I have an interview on Tuesday. I'm 7 weeks post, going to touch up at 12 and it doesn't seem like I have as much new growth as I did last time before I touched up but I'm still keeping it moisterized and detangling. Still not too confident about reaching bsl or longer this year since my hair is only an inch past apl but just going to give things time and be patient.


----------



## lamaria211

I used V05 yesterday to CW and it was horrible, when detangling my hair there were white flakes in my comb and I had just clarified x2! I threw that mess in the trash asap. And took the unopened one back to the store, I got HE hello hydration instead (hope it works better). So now I can't get my hair moisturized to save my life. Tomorrow I'm going to try washing with my Wen 613 and hope that helps.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm prepooing with AE Garlic Mask and added garlic extract in an effort to combat my excessive shedding.  I'm going to clarify DC with AO GPB to get a handle on some breakage (small pieces and line of demarcation).  I might do another rollerset after my DC or air dry.  We shall see.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North

lamaria211 said:


> I used V05 yesterday to CW and it was horrible, when detangling my hair there were white flakes in my comb and I had just clarified x2! I threw that mess in the trash asap. And took the unopened one back to the store, I got HE hello hydration instead (hope it works better). So now I can't get my hair moisturized to save my life. Tomorrow I'm going to try washing with my Wen 613 and hope that helps.



lamaria which V05 con did you use?



jprayze said:


> Thanks!!  I'm shooting for 2 months.  Beginning of March.  Hopefully I dont get bored.  If they grow out (like hanging off my edges, I will get the front redone).  I'm thinking around Valentines so that it looks good when I see my honey.  Lol. OT:  We are long distance and on an once a month schedule. :-(



jprayze I hope it lasts for you 



LoveArianna said:


> I need to wash my hair and maybe even clarify but I'm either busy doing something else or just too lazy but I'm going to have to do something since I have an interview on Tuesday. I'm 7 weeks post, going to touch up at 12 and it doesn't seem like I have as much new growth as I did last time before I touched up but I'm still keeping it moisterized and detangling. Still not too confident about reaching bsl or longer this year since my hair is only an inch past apl but just going to give things time and be patient.



LoveArianna How many inches are you from BSL? It sounds like you're well on your way already at an inch past APL


----------



## pearlific1

LoveArianna said:


> I need to wash my hair and maybe even clarify but I'm either busy doing something else or just too lazy but I'm going to have to do something since I have an interview on Tuesday. I'm 7 weeks post, going to touch up at 12 and it doesn't seem like I have as much new growth as I did last time before I touched up but I'm still keeping it moisterized and detangling. Still not too confident about reaching bsl or longer this year since my hair is only an inch past apl but just going to give things time and be patient.



Be positive! The last time I grew to BSL, I was also about an inch past APL and made it within 6-8 months. I'm not even APL now but I'm trying to graze BSL by Dec. 31. It's doable and I know you will get there!!


----------



## Firstborn2

BeautifullyExotic said:


> What are you deep conditioner with? Which tea rinse you doing?



I used Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque. Target had a sale yesterday buy one get one half off. This is my first time using it, so far so good but I'm sure I will need to use it a few more times before I truly know how I feel about it and I just did a basic black tea rinse since I had some left over from the other day.


----------



## Evolving78

ok i gave WEN 613 a third try....yeah it sucks!  my hair felt more softer and hydrated after rinsing out my protein treatment!  when i rinsed out WEN, my hair felt stripped and matted.  it gave me no slip.  i did try it on my DD's hair yesterday and i really like it for her.  so it's a keep for her, not me.

my hair came out really pretty last night.  i washed, treatment, dc'ed, and i used the blow dryer on cool and low to dry my hair.  i only applied CON argan oil leave-in, my heat protectant, and my serum.  i did use a little bit of hair spray to hold my curls.  now it's back in my bun.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

LoveArianna How many inches are you from BSL? It sounds like you're well on your way already at an inch past APL [/QUOTE]

I believe 2 or 3 inches.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

pearlific1 said:


> Be positive! The last time I grew to BSL, I was also about an inch past APL and made it within 6-8 months. I'm not even APL now but I'm trying to graze BSL by Dec. 31. It's doable and I know you will get there!!



 Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Angel of the North said:


> lamaria which V05 con did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> jprayze I hope it lasts for you
> 
> 
> 
> LoveArianna How many inches are you from BSL? It sounds like you're well on your way already at an inch past APL



I believe 2 or 3 inches.


----------



## itsjusthair88

So, I was going to wash next weekend, but man my scalp was itching me so bad last night, I ripped that bun out and slept with my hair out, shrunken and crazy (side eye at myself). Soooo, today I am in wash mode. Here are my steps and products to use:

1. Pre-pooing with a hot oil treatment from Profective (? I think) it's an Argan Oil treatment that I got on sale at Sally's
2. Detangle with Suave's hydration conditioner
3. Shampoo with Taaliah Waajid's Curl shampoo (forgot the name)
4. DC under my heat cap for at least 2 hours (too lazy to drag out the hooded dryer) with SM masque with some extra's mixed in
5. Leave the DC in, add in aloe vera gel and coconut oil, twist in about 12-15 larger twists and get ready to wig it for the week

How does that sound? I am really trying to up my moisture and I plan to do a trim while in these twists as well.

And thanks KiWiStyle I like her t-shirts (just grow already) and I ordered one, got to support our black female-owned businesses!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Sounds like a good wash day reggie itsjusthair88


----------



## itsjusthair88

Thanks NikkiQ how is PR? I'll be there in a few months myself, maybe I'll see you around!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

itsjusthair88 said:


> Thanks NikkiQ how is PR? I'll be there in a few months myself, maybe I'll see you around!!!



Warm and breezy. What part are you going to?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Damaged but not out

trim/cut finally done. One inch gone. Farewell.


----------



## Dee Raven

I want/need to join. I just did a second BC yesterday. I'm feeling like this: :/. But hair grows so I'll just have to grow it out again.

Current hair length: I'm not sure. I think I'm between APL and BSL and hip (I know so ridiculous). I would like to be all BSL and I think I might be able to do it by July or August.

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

BSL goal month: July/August

Current Reggie and styling choices: WnGs, Twists, twist outs, braid outs, buns.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Nothing, just be patient.

Post a beginning picture: Coming soon.


----------



## growbaby

Hello lovelies,

Gave myself a preventative trim, noticed some thinning ends on the right side so I just cut 1/2in all around to keep myself from any form of setback  .. The trim takes me back to about 2in away from BSL which is fine with me. I still have a chance to reach it by my goal of our first update. 

In other news I'm 13 weeks post and measured my new growth while detangling today 1.5-2in  ...vitamins must be working. I'm trying to hold off on my relaxer until my birthday next month (ahhh I'm getting old lol), wish me luck on a 20week stretch!


----------



## maninyee

Finally made an account! I'll be joinining. Will post information tomorrow after my relaxer.


----------



## NikkiQ

Dee Raven and maninyee


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm prepooing with AE Garlic Mask and added garlic extract in an effort to combat my excessive shedding.  I'm going to clarify DC with AO GPB to get a handle on some breakage (small pieces and line of demarcation).  I might do another rollerset after my DC or air dry.  We shall see.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Do you know what might be causing the shedding?


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Do you know what might be causing the shedding?



Cattypus1 I think it's the MN.  I started it a few weeks ago, when I started MN before I got shedding then to and stopped.  I then thought it could be that I was going thru biotin withdrawal, I'm not so sure now.  I'm monitoring for the next week, I hope it's not MN because I really want it to work.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 I think it's the MN.  I started it a few weeks ago, when I started MN before I got shedding then to and stopped.  I then thought it could be that I was going thru biotin withdrawal, I'm not so sure now.  I'm monitoring for the next week, I hope it's not MN because I really want it to work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



MN made me shed something terrible!!! I had to stop. I may try it again though.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Sitting here watching tv while deep conditioning. I used ORS replenishing conditioner with EVCO and CO added to it. After rinsing I plan on adding my Cantu leave in and seal with EVCO. Don't quite know which PS I'm about to do though lol


----------



## maninyee

Just based my scalp with lots of Jojoba Oil for tomorrow's relaxer. I feel like I have an inch or so of new growth! Hopefully I can retain this lenght & don't need a major trim


----------



## Guinan

maninyee said:


> Just based my scalp with lots of Jojoba Oil for tomorrow's relaxer. I feel like I have an inch or so of new growth! Hopefully I can retain this lenght & don't need a major trim



I never thought to use jbco as a baser. I will def try for my next relaxer. I usually use Vaseline. Even though i like the vaseline it was alittle thick

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Angel of the North said:


> lamaria which V05 con did you use?
> 
> jprayze I hope it lasts for you
> 
> LoveArianna How many inches are you from BSL? It sounds like you're well on your way already at an inch past APL



I used V05 strawberries n crap! I used the raspberries balancing one before with good results and I been reading all the hype about the strawberries version so I bought it, tried it x3 and hated it.


----------



## lamaria211

lamaria211 said:


> I used V05 yesterday to CW and it was horrible, when detangling my hair there were white flakes in my comb and I had just clarified x2! I threw that mess in the trash asap. And took the unopened one back to the store, I got HE hello hydration instead (hope it works better). So now I can't get my hair moisturized to save my life. Tomorrow I'm going to try washing with my Wen 613 and hope that helps.



I couldn't wait so I washed today with my baby's daddy CON Argan oil poo and DC'd with the CON DC. My hair is much better now


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 I think it's the MN.  I started it a few weeks ago, when I started MN before I got shedding then to and stopped.  I then thought it could be that I was going thru biotin withdrawal, I'm not so sure now.  I'm monitoring for the next week, I hope it's not MN because I really want it to work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I've seen posts about MN. I've never used it, what is the benefit?


----------



## GrowAHead

washed and dc'ed this weekend... week 13 of this supposed 20 week stretch :-/  Hope to make it with no breakage!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> I've seen posts about MN. I've never used it, what is the benefit?



It's another growth aid.  Ladies are experiencing rapid growth while taking it.  I'm thinking that it forces the hair out of the resting phase (thus the shedding) and accelerate the growth phase...IDK,   trying to make sense of it.  

I did a garlic scalp treatment, I'll know tomorrow if it did any good.  I'm going to add the garlic extract to my MN mix.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

lamaria211 said:


> I used V05 strawberries n crap! I used the raspberries balancing one before with good results and I been reading all the hype about the strawberries version so I bought it, tried it x3 and hated it.



I hate it too!


----------



## felic1

Ok, this week's wash day is done. Trigga to scalp and length, then GPB and Aphogee 2 minute on top. 1/2 hour under preheated heat cap.Rinse, co wash with HQS peppermint, oil rinse. Rinse. Tea Rinse with Lipton Black and oolong under MD seaweed and rice-irish moss flavor with SD vanilla silk to ends, GSO on top. 1/2 hour under heat cap. cool,Conditioner rinse with SD wheat germ cond, and DC peach daily with warm water to top of 8 oz. flip nozzle bottle. Rinse. Hairveda ACV.Rinse. 

JBCO and MN mix to scalp with massage, DB peppermint oil to scalp and length. felt great! MD mango cupuacu butter, cornrowed. Under plastic bag and loc sock.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

GrowAHead said:


> washed and dc'ed this weekend... week 13 of this supposed 20 week stretch :-/  Hope to make it with no breakage!



We are the same on weeks post as well as stretching for 20 weeks. How are you maintaining GrowAHead


----------



## growbaby

GrowAHead said:
			
		

> washed and dc'ed this weekend... week 13 of this supposed 20 week stretch :-/  Hope to make it with no breakage!



Hey I'm on week 13 of a 20 week stretch too !! Good luck


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

lamaria211 said:


> I used V05 strawberries n crap! I used the raspberries balancing one before with good results and I been reading all the hype about the strawberries version so I bought it, tried it x3 and hated it.



I have heard some ladies rave about As I Am Coconut Cowash. Also the last time I went to Sally's the sales girl said that's a best seller. I'm thinking about trying it.


----------



## growbaby

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> We are the same on weeks post as well as stretching for 20 weeks. How are you maintaining GrowAHead



Haha I just said the same thing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

growbaby said:


> Hey I'm on week 13 of a 20 week stretch too !! Good luck



growbaby how are you maintaining your NG during your stretch??


----------



## growbaby

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> growbaby how are you maintaining your NG during your stretch??



Weekly dc, wen, and weekly detangling (aka no manipulation... It's been working pretty well, It doesn't feel like the unruly 13 weeks I remember.

What about u?


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Braiding my hair with AV Cocolatte for a braid-out tomorrow.


----------



## UGQueen

Just checking in. Still in corn rows under my wig. 

Dc'd overnight last night with aohsr/se conditioner mix. 

Might relax this weekend if I find the time. 
Ill post a comparison pic if I can. 

Happy growing ladies!


----------



## Evolving78

just cowashed, had to shampoo, cowash again.  now i am air drying and will be bunning.  my new growth isn't tripping too hard.  i am 7 weeks post right now.  i am going for 12 weeks, so 5 more weeks to go!


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies

I finanlly put in my relaxer on Friday. Not much difference in length from my length check last week. I have attached pics of my official starting length. I am very pleased with the progress I'm making. I plan on wearing my hair down 2day but 2morrow I will be bunning. Also, I believe where the 2nd pink line is would be BSL. What yall think? The 1st line is APL.

Happy Growing!!


----------



## Guinan

These are pics from my 6mth stre.


----------



## naturalagain2

Last night I cowashed my hair after having my hair straight for 2 wks. I co washed with WEN Tea Tree then DC'd with MD Peach Honey Syrup. I put my moisturizers (Sta so soft spray and DB Peach Kernel Hydrating Milk) in, twisted my hair and air dried overnight. This morning I took out the twist and put my hair in a twisted bun to further stretch my hair. Tonight I'm going to put in some braids for a braid out tomorrow.


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> I finanlly put in my relaxer on Friday. Not much difference in length from my length check last week. I have attached pics of my official starting length. I am very pleased with the progress I'm making. I plan on wearing my hair down 2day but 2morrow I will be bunning. Also, I believe where the 2nd pink line is would be BSL. What yall think? The 1st line is APL.
> 
> Happy Growing!!


 
pelohello The 2nd pink line totally looks BSL to me. Not too much further for you to go before you hit it


----------



## NikkiQ

Washed,DC'd,detangled, and applied a styler to my hair before putting it in 4 twists to air dry yesterday so I can bun today. Well here it is the next day...and it's still wet and still puffy. I don't think bunning on shrunken hair is gonna work for me.


----------



## Curlywurly10

I am DC'ing with my brand new steamer for the first time as I type! I'm a little excited!! Using ORS replenishing con as my DC. I will then rinse, moisturise and seal and air dry in twists.


----------



## SimJam

Back at work today ..... ugggg all I want to do is sleep lol.

Anyoo  wearing a fluffy twistout today, applied liquid gold green magic  to my scalp last night trying to boost growth however I can lol.


----------



## Sholapie

pelohello great progress!


----------



## mami2010

pelohello great retention, so much growth in 2012!!! Whatever your regi is, it sure is working.


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> I finanlly put in my relaxer on Friday. Not much difference in length from my length check last week. I have attached pics of my official starting length. I am very pleased with the progress I'm making. I plan on wearing my hair down 2day but 2morrow I will be bunning. Also, I believe where the 2nd pink line is would be BSL. What yall think? The 1st line is APL.
> 
> Happy Growing!!



WOW, great growth and retention.  Your hair is thick and beautiful too!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Firstborn2

pelohello, you had some really go growth in 2012 congratz. I'm excited to see what 2013 brings for me as far as growth. I can't wait to get to BSL.


----------



## Guinan

Thanks ladies!! Even though stretching my relaxer helped with growth, I don't think I'm going to do that again. It was torture. I plan on relaxing every 3mths.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## lawyer2be371

~Current hair length -*around APL*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd- *Natural*
~BSL goal month *April 2013*
~Current Reggie and styling choices- *Braids, moisturizing, protective styling*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
~Post a beginning picture- *will upload to fotki, in a few days
*


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:


> Thanks ladies!! Even though stretching my relaxer helped with growth, I don't think I'm going to do that again. It was torture. I plan on relaxing every 3mths.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



3mths seems to be the consensus.  I decided after my first and last 16 weeks stretch that 12 weeks will be my max.  Caring for that line of demarcation, gently parting thru all the NG as not to cause damage is no fun.  I think I can maintain my healthy hair with the shorter stretches.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newnyer

My hair steamer has been collecting dust for over 6 months now.  I ma planning to carve out some time this week to henna & DC after with AE garlic conditioner.  I'll use it then...


----------



## GrowAHead

growbaby & SincerelyBeautiful

I'm DC-ing, moisturizing, and PRAYING lol  

So far my NG is behaving, it seems a little softer than normal, probably because I'm watching it like a hawk!  I do like the way my NG feels though... sometimes I catch myself just rubbing it 

But I tried to airdry a couple weeks ago and my hair wasn't having it! AT ALL.  So I mainly DC then set on 5-7 big grey rollers to stretch out the NG and that works pretty well.


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> Washed,DC'd,detangled, and applied a styler to my hair before putting it in 4 twists to air dry yesterday so I can bun today. Well here it is the next day...and it's still wet and still puffy. I don't think bunning on shrunken hair is gonna work for me.



NikkiQ I can't bun on shrunken hair either...it's a no-go for me, sadly  When I see SL and other APL girls rocking their buns me and my hair get sad and mad at each other...

Anyways, I am under this wig and I hate it already...I think I'm just ready for a new look. So I think I am going to make an appointment for twists for this Friday or something. I really wanted to by a bun girl, because I heart the top knot look _soooooo_ much, but my hair be actin' crazy (I know how colloquial that sounds, but it's true!) and I know it's long enough for a bun, in the back I am less than 2 inches from BSL!!! So, twists or braids it is this weekend, because ain't nobody got time for that!!!

BTW, the Argan hot oil treatment sucked BIG TIME, but I did use a new shampoo method and it worked like a charm, barely any breakage or shedding...HHG ladies!!!


----------



## JJamiah

I will wait to bun, on partially shrunken hair. Lightly stretched. Maybe at the end of the year.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## maninyee

Current hair: Relaxed & nearly APL
BSL goal month: Mid August/Late September
Current Reggie and styling choices: 
Wash, condition, DC once a week, cowash as necessary. 
Moisturize ends daily and scalp as needed. 
Protein treatments every other week.
Take vitamins and lots of water.
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
I’m gonna try to wear more protective styles & be healthier overall

I relaxed after a long stretch today and was surprised at the extra length. My hair also feels pretty thick


----------



## jessicarabbit

Started back on mn tonight. Got great results from it last year. (Along with jbco and sulfur)


----------



## Lurkee

pelohello said:


> These are pics from my 6mth stre.



Your hair has really gotten thicker and longer. Way to go!


----------



## BraunSugar

I'll be wearing these twists for about 2.5-3 weeks:







After that, I'm not sure. I planned to put in some mini braids. That may still happen.


----------



## Sholapie

BraunSugar they are gorgeous! love the colour


----------



## Honey Bee

Touching up tonight, so I'll finally take my starting pic. It's been ages since I posted a hair pic, I'm nervous, lol. Hopefully, I'll be APL.

Also, I finally re-upped on my Wen and got the auto-shipment. I'm going back to my old reggie of Aphogee 2 min, Wen, and whatever DC. My hair thrived with that, don't know why I stopped.


----------



## Firstborn2

BraunSugar, I love your twist. I wish I could wear twist that small. The few times I've tried my ends knotted when taken them down. My question is do you have that issue?


----------



## NikkiQ

Put the hair in 6 braids yesterday so it can finish drying and stretch out a bit more. Gonna take each braid down and split into smaller braids. They won't be BraunSugar small,but they'll be smaller than they are


----------



## Guinan

Honey Bee said:


> Touching up tonight, so I'll finally take my starting pic. It's been ages since I posted a hair pic, I'm nervous, lol. Hopefully, I'll be APL.
> 
> Also, I finally re-upped on my Wen and got the auto-shipment. I'm going back to my old reggie of Aphogee 2 min, Wen, and whatever DC. My hair thrived with that, don't know why I stopped.


 
How often do you use the Aphogee 2min? I just T/U & I was trying to figure out if I should do the 2step or the 2min protein after relaxing. I used Lye btw.


----------



## Guinan

BraunSugar said:


> I'll be wearing these twists for about 2.5-3 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that, I'm not sure. I planned to put in some mini braids. That may still happen.


 
I luv it! I really like the color and how small they are. Is that w/o added hair?


----------



## Honey Bee

pelohello said:


> How often do you use the Aphogee 2min? I just T/U & I was trying to figure out if I should do the 2step or the 2min protein after relaxing. I used Lye btw.


pelohello, I used to use it whenever I wet my hair, so that's twice a week in the summer and about once a week in the winter. Wen is super-moisturizing though, so I called myself trynna counteract that. I have fine hair, though, so my hair loves protein. 

Re TU: I actually put the aphogee 2 min in the relaxer (instead of evoo), so I don't fell the need to use it as a midstep. I use duotex for the low ph.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Checking in: Still have my kinky twists in and redid the front last night after a wash  with my shampoo, ppo and rosemary mix and dc with AO HSR. I'm giving MN a go mixed in with my sulfur mix. Still waiting for my product...looks like I won't be relaxing till the first week of Feb.


----------



## lamaria211

pelohello said:


> These are pics from my 6mth stre.



Niiiiicccceeee!


----------



## Evolving78

i know it's early, but i am considering yarn braids in March.  does anyone know if they are good on your strands?  do they dry your hair out, or cause split ends/breakage?


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

I been bunning for the past week. Ill continue to do so until I have major new growth. Got a perm last month and my hair is still soft. I m/s because my hair get really dry fast. I have coarse hair. I try not too protein that much. Going to d/c when I get home and do a bun when its done drying.


----------



## BraunSugar

Sholapie said:


> @BraunSugar they are gorgeous! love the colour



Thank you!



Firstborn2 said:


> BraunSugar, I love your twist. I wish I could wear twist that small. The few times I've tried my ends knotted when taken them down. My question is do you have that issue?



No I don't. I seal my ends heavy with either castor oil or crisco. That seems to keep the moisture sealed in well and prevents knotting.



pelohello said:


> I luv it! I really like the color and how small they are. Is that w/o added hair?



Yes this is just my hair. I have no idea how to add in extra hair to twist LOL


----------



## Sholapie

I'm considering buying a couple phony ponies to make bunning more interesting. I won't bother buying any straight ones. I might get a short kinky one and a longer tightly curled one. Im just afraid of them being too shiney


----------



## NikkiQ

I should've started braiding or twisting my hair today,but I got caught up making new bracelets for my store. Tomorrow will be the day. I'm determined!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## growbaby

Picked up my bottle of MTG for the 1st time in 5 months, smh. I stopped using it cuz the bf hates the smell (as do I) but were just gonna have to deal! Lol. Goin back to applications at least 3x a week.


----------



## itsjusthair88

I still have this conditioner mix in my hair and it feels AWESOME...I'm still under the wig and I'm going to keep it that way until I twist. I'm on the fence about paying someone $100+ to do it when at this point in my HHJ, if I stretch my hair properly, my own twists will hang pretty cool and I get so many compliments when I wear my mini twists that I think this upcoming Saturday or Sunday, I am just going to twist it up myself and keep those in for around 4-6 weeks.

BraunSugar you make me miss my mini twists, yours are gorgeous and I love that color

peloHelo I meant to comment earlier on that great progress! I think our APL's and BSL's are at the same place, how tall are you? (I'm 5'7"ish)

NikkiQ I will be in San Juan, very touristy trip with 2 mates who have never been before!

I am also itching to straighten and length check, even though I already know how long my hair is...SMH at myself!


----------



## lamaria211

DCing tomorrow on dry hair, not sure what I'm using yet. Its out of: Darcy's Pumpkin condish, CON Argan oil DC, or KeraCare humecto.


----------



## LadyRaider

I FINALLY washed my hair! Geesh!
Blowdried and braided it up for the night. 
I need to look at more up braided styles. I want to wear my hair up for a while. I keep having the need to "show my length" even though my length is NOT very impressive. 

A friend at the gym offered me her gallon of Wen Pomegranate. She paid 175 for it and says she barely used it. Dang... I don't know how much I'm willing to pay her for it though.


----------



## isawstars

Forcing myself to wash my hair tomorrow... I've been procrastinating only because I don't want to flat iron my hair but I have no choice... I need a trim.  Ugh... here it goes.  If it turns out decent I will post photos over the weekend.


----------



## jessicarabbit

growbaby said:


> Picked up my bottle of MTG for the 1st time in 5 months, smh. I stopped using it cuz the bf hates the smell (as do I) but were just gonna have to deal! Lol. Goin back to applications at least 3x a week.



What kinda results did you get from using it?


----------



## jessicarabbit

Out of boredom from being home all day tomorrow I'll probably do a dc. I picked up a little sample size of nexxus humectress conditioner and Im gonna try that out 

Check in: wore my hair in a claw clip today  (I guess that's what it's called lol). Oiled scalp with castor/mn/rosemary mix and pineappled under a scarf for the night. Still daily cowashing.


----------



## growbaby

lindsaywhat said:


> What kinda results did you get from using it?



When I was CONSISTSNTLY using it every other night I had great results. I was unable to stretch pass 11 weeks due to 2in of thick unruly new growth.


----------



## NikkiQ

Operation Medium Braids starts today...after my coffee of course


----------



## Damaged but not out

Flat iron for bday... decisions decisions


----------



## jprayze

Damaged but not out said:


> Flat iron for bday... decisions decisions



When is your birthday?


----------



## Damaged but not out

the 13th

limit


----------



## Guinan

itsjusthair88, thanks! I'm barely 5'2, but I'm more back then legs (if that makes sense).

growbaby, is your youtube page up yet? 

Morning ladies!!

I'm still wearing my hair straight. I've been only moisturizing when needed, so that I don't weigh down my hair down. However, I do apply chi silk fusion oil everyday. I need to buy a new moisturizer. I'm currently using mizani h20 hairdressing creme but its alittle too heavy. If I have the time & money, I plan on restocking my staples: WGHO, elasta mango butter & scurl.

Happy growing ladies! 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Lurkee

growbaby said:


> When I was CONSISTSNTLY using it every other night I had great results. I was unable to stretch pass 11 weeks due to 2in of thick unruly new growth.



growbaby  Your hair has grown in leaps and bounds. You look like you are heading to MBL not BSL. Congrats lady.


----------



## FroFab

Co-washed with Nourish Spa, applied a little Aussie Moist as a leave-in, sealed with castor oil and put my single braid of twists right back in last night so I could wear my wig today.  I need to invest in more wigs cause this a pretty good ps.


----------



## deedoswell

Just checking in.  Haven't done anything special to my hair - got sick AGAIN!!  Can't shake this cold virus!    It even knocked me off my vitamin routine!


----------



## lamaria211

Just finished DCing with La BOMBA deep treatment and I really liked it. I followed it up with a CW using Aussie Moist and crece Pelo leave in, sealed with EVOCO and Organix macadamia oil!


----------



## Sholapie

Plan to try silicon mix dc. Have been wanting to for the longest time so im ordering it online.

I bought a drawstring pony today. Although I had to debulk and shorten it I really like it now, the texture is kinky straight, like blow dried hair. I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## NikkiQ

I've started my braids and I'm noticing exactly how much I'm shedding and I don't like it one bit. Its worrying me. Not sure what's causing it. Might be stress. 

How are you ladies dealing with shedding??

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

Lurkee said:


> growbaby  Your hair has grown in leaps and bounds. You look like you are heading to MBL not BSL. Congrats lady.



she is chasing MBL!  we just let her stick around, so we can see pictures of her hair!


----------



## Phaer

NikkiQ said:


> I've started my braids and I'm noticing exactly how much I'm shedding and I don't like it one bit. Its worrying me. Not sure what's causing it. Might be stress.
> 
> How are you ladies dealing with shedding??
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I have been doing green and oolong tea rinses and finger detangling to deal with the shedding and I think it is helping.  I would get scared at how much hair I was losing, I think I posted a couple of times about it.  Now I get less than half of what I use to get.  I hope it helps me retain length in the long term.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> I've started my braids and I'm noticing exactly how much I'm shedding and I don't like it one bit. Its worrying me. Not sure what's causing it. Might be stress.
> 
> How are you ladies dealing with shedding??
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



now you know all of sudden my shedding is decreasing. (like almost a week or so).  but it could be stress, or just going through a growth cycle.  are you still in the MN challenge?  that could be it? maybe TOM?  as long as it's not coming out in clumps or or you start seeing small patches, i wouldn't worry about it.  try doing a black tea rinse after you finish your braids.  

i did a big no-no today.  i applied some ORS Mayo to dry hair, added a little water and allowed it to sit in my hair for almost 4 hours.  i was scared to what was going to happen when i rinsed it out.  well, it turns out that it really moisturized my hair!  my hair and new growth felt really good!  i shampooed with CON argan oil shampoo.  my hair still felt nice.  now i am dc'ing for 10-15 mins.

i really like ORS mayo.  it seems to really work for me, even though it's a protein conditioner.  i will go back to using it once a week, until something changes.


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> Operation Medium Braids starts today...after my coffee of course



This is the size braids I do, to keep my hair from knotting up when I take them down and my hair style looks more natural when I place my Marley bun on top.



NikkiQ said:


> I've started my braids and I'm noticing exactly how much I'm shedding and I don't like it one bit. Its worrying me. Not sure what's causing it. Might be stress.
> 
> How are you ladies dealing with shedding??
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



When I started shedding excessively and I couldn't figure out the reason. I started doing black tea rinses it is a miracle worker.


----------



## naturalagain2

I did a braid out Monday night and wore it out yesterday. I put it in an updo today. I guess I will do a full protective style tomorrow....My hair feels kind of dry. I think I'm going to cowash on Friday.


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> I've started my braids and I'm noticing exactly how much I'm shedding and I don't like it one bit. Its worrying me. Not sure what's causing it. Might be stress.
> 
> *How are you ladies dealing with shedding??
> *
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I just always take garlic supplements


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> now you know all of sudden my shedding is decreasing. (like almost a week or so). but it could be stress, or just going through a growth cycle. *are you still in the MN challenge? that could be it? maybe TOM?* as long as it's not coming out in clumps or or you start seeing small patches, i wouldn't worry about it. try doing a black tea rinse after you finish your braids.


 
shortdub78 I haven't been consistent with MN since last June and lately it's been every blue moon so I don't think that could be the problem. What is TOM? Not entirely sure where I would be able to get black tea from out here. Seriously lacking in things on this damn island.



SimJam said:


> I just always take garlic supplements


 
Where do you get your supplements from SimJam? Online?


----------



## NikkiQ

I did 2 sections so far. 4 more left,but I'm spacing it out. 



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> shortdub78 I haven't been consistent with MN since last June and lately it's been every blue moon so I don't think that could be the problem. What is TOM? Not entirely sure where I would be able to get black tea from out here. Seriously lacking in things on this damn island.
> 
> Where do you get your supplements from SimJam? Online?



No regular Lipton black tea?  That's all you need.


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ I get  my garlic supplements from my local pharmacy.
Edit: currently I'm taking sundown naturals 3mg garlic oil softgells.

The directions say to take 1 softgell 3 times daily, but I take 2 once daily.


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> No regular Lipton black tea?  That's all you need.



I haven't seen Lipton anything out here girl

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Blairx0

I put garlic powder in my pre poo and it stop instantly


----------



## growbaby

pelohello said:


> growbaby, is your youtube page up yet?



Yes I made my 1st vid 2 weeks ago. I've just been having a hard time figuring out how to share the link lol. Tell me if that worked.

http://youtu.be/BNuG3JhjP3s


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> I've started my braids and I'm noticing exactly how much I'm shedding and I don't like it one bit. Its worrying me. Not sure what's causing it. Might be stress.
> 
> How are you ladies dealing with shedding??
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I just experienced unusual shedding and put pure garlic extract in my AE garlic mask and did a scalp treatment with heat.  It decreased it considerably.  The next day I added it to my MN Mix and now it's normal again.  I get my garlic Extract from either Whole Foods or The Vitamin Shoppe.  The brand is Kyolic.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

shortdub78 said:


> she is chasing MBL!  we just let her stick around, so we can see pictures of her hair!



Lmao u girls are hilarious.. I promise I won't be claiming BSL until its undeniable, till BSL do we part! Im singing 'Me and you must never part makidada'


----------



## Guinan

growbaby said:


> Yes I made my 1st vid 2 weeks ago. I've just been having a hard time figuring out how to share the link lol. Tell me if that worked.
> 
> http://youtu.be/BNuG3JhjP3s



I just watched ur video, wow u have made some awesome progress! I liked the song in the video, whose the artist?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

pelohello said:
			
		

> I just watched ur video, wow u have made some awesome progress! I liked the song in the video, whose the artist?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Thanx girl.. Yea it's my favorite song, it's by jay-z and Kanye ft beyonce. But I like beyonce's part the most so it's a instrumental mix I found on YouTube that includes just her part. It's called lift off.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Took my hair down from my twists and it was a big mistake, I couldn't re-twist in time this morning and so I bunned it, doesn't look too bad, but still, it stinks lol. Gonna chill and do my minitwists this weekend.

EDIT: So around 9:05PM I decided to twist it up and I did these medium/fattie twists, I wager there are about 30-35 twists in all and it only took me about an hour. I think I'll try and wear them 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ

there has got to be some tea around?  you could use some garlic, but i don't know about the smell....  go to a restaurant and take some tea bags! 

TOM is your time of the month.


----------



## Saga

*~Current hair length*
APL (9-11 inch in various places)

*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Natural

*~BSL goal month*
June 2013

*~Current Reggie and styling choices*
I'm experimenting with a new reggie, but my consistent regimen is wahs 1x, DC every week and switch between moisture and protein every other week. Moisturize and Seal as needed with a Liquid Leave in and Grease

*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
Not touching my hair and leaving PSes in long enough for them to actual do their job xD

*~Post a beginning picture*
Coming Soon (Currently at work and can't upload anything )


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> @NikkiQ
> 
> there has got to be some tea around? you could use some garlic, but i don't know about the smell.... go to a restaurant and take some tea bags!
> 
> TOM is your time of the month.


 
There's Puerto Rican tea but no black tea  and yup...TOM started yesterday. Bleh!!! Didn't know that contributed to excessive shedding.


----------



## Angel of the North

Lurkee said:


> growbaby  Your hair has grown in leaps and bounds. You look like you are heading to MBL not BSL. Congrats lady.



growbaby Looking good 



deedoswell said:


> Just checking in.  Haven't done anything special to my hair - got sick AGAIN!!  Can't shake this cold virus!    It even knocked me off my vitamin routine!



deedoswell hope you get well soon!



Sholapie said:


> Plan to try silicon mix dc. Have been wanting to for the longest time so im ordering it online.



Sholapie I'm very curious about this and the Alta Ego garlic DCs, please let us know what you think of it



NikkiQ said:


> I've started my braids and I'm noticing exactly how much I'm shedding and I don't like it one bit. Its worrying me. Not sure what's causing it. Might be stress.
> 
> How are you ladies dealing with shedding??
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



NikkiQ I find that my shedding period is September to December, I did an aphogee 2 step the wk before my last touch up (last week of November) and 2 wks after I definitely think it has helped. I hope you get it under control real soon.



shortdub78 said:


> *now you know all of sudden my shedding is decreasing. (like almost a week or so).*  but it could be stress, or just going through a growth cycle.
> 
> *i did a big no-no today.  i applied some ORS Mayo to dry hair, added a little water and allowed it to sit in my hair for almost 4 hours.  i was scared to what was going to happen when i rinsed it out.  well, it turns out that it really moisturized my hair! my hair and new growth felt really good!* i shampooed with CON argan oil shampoo.  my hair still felt nice.  now i am dc'ing for 10-15 mins.



shortdub78 At the bolded: The same thing has happened with me, when I look back at my journals, the shedding has always happened at the same time of year which is why I think that is just my shedding period. Other than a setback I had with protein overload when I thought it would be a good idea to use Phyto suupplements, I only really shed between September and December.

I'm glad the long DC with ORS mayo worked out good for you, I'm sure the last thing you need right now is a setback


----------



## Phaer

NikkiQ said:


> There's Puerto Rican tea but no black tea  and yup...TOM started yesterday. Bleh!!! Didn't know that contributed to excessive shedding.



I think we need to send you a care package.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ
that tea will do.  as long as it isn't clear.


----------



## NikkiQ

Phaer said:


> I think we need to send you a care package.



 I'll have to put it on my list of things I need from back home and give it to my mom.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## gvin89

Late to the party but here's my starting pic (last one)....

Jan 12



Aug 12



Jan 13


I am thinking that my BSL goal isn't too far stretched - Dec '13!!!!


----------



## isawstars

washed my hair!  Air drying in braids over night then blow drying and flat ironing in the morning.  I am not sure what I'm going to do with my straight hair when I sleep tomorrow night. Normally I put my hair in braids with perm rods on the ends.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

growbaby said:
			
		

> Weekly dc, wen, and weekly detangling (aka no manipulation... It's been working pretty well, It doesn't feel like the unruly 13 weeks I remember.
> 
> What about u?



I have been cowashing twice a week, DC once a week,  and baggying on lazy days lol.  Making sure not to manipulate the NG at all. So far so good.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

isawstars said:


> washed my hair!  Air drying in braids over night then blow drying and flat ironing in the morning.  I am not sure what I'm going to do with my straight hair when I sleep tomorrow night. Normally I put my hair in braids with perm rods on the ends.
> 
> Any suggestions?



When my hair is straight, I either wrap it, pin curl it or just put it up in a high bun at night.


----------



## NikkiQ

Guess I'll try to do 2 more sections today. Maybe if I can find a good movie to watch I can finish them all.


----------



## Guinan

isawstars said:


> washed my hair! Air drying in braids over night then blow drying and flat ironing in the morning. I am not sure what I'm going to do with my straight hair when I sleep tomorrow night. Normally I put my hair in braids with perm rods on the ends.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
I 2nd wrapping your hair. I have been cross wrapping my hair. I find that to be easier to wrap my hair than the "regular" wrapping.


----------



## crlsweetie912

NikkiQ said:


> I can't WAIT to make BSL! I'm hoping I'm there by my big 3-0 in September.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



NikkiQ
I hit my big 40 in September....
I want in!!!
~Current hair length *apl*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd *relaxed*
~BSL goal month *July*
~Current Reggie and styling choices Bunning, aidry, no direct heat and rollersets
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? not sure yet
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## NikkiQ

Come on in crlsweetie912!!!!


----------



## newnyer

Yeeeeaahhh, so note to self: only henna your hair on the weekends newnyer.  LOL. So last night around 6pm I felt inspired to henna & sat down on the couch to watch TV during my 4 hour wait.  I'm usually a late nighter so I figured as long as I can rinse & put my DC in by midnight I was cool. WHY did I fall asleep??! I woke up to my alarm clock for work, with henna & saran wrap still on my head. LOL  Needless to say I was scrambling to at least get the majority out of my head (it ALWAYS takes FOREVER for me)-didn't even look down the drain to see how much I had left in my hair.  Slapped my hair in a bun & vowed to do the rest tonight.  Let's hope my hair doesn't fall out in the mean time. LOL


----------



## jprayze

Sooo almost a week in my twists...loving them and its making my hair routine so simple.  I'm going to wash for the first time next weekend - with some diluted CON (old formula) and DC with SSI avocado conditioner. Yes, I'm planning ahead...I'm used to having to do more with my hair.  Every night, I'm moisturizing with SSI tahitian vanilla and coconut and massaging my scalp with liquid gold sulfur or my MN oil mix.  Styling my twists at night (if I want to change the style), wrapping it up and then when I wake up, I just go!!!


----------



## Honey Bee

My tu did not go well. How do I have so much newgrowth in only 8 weeks!? It was like a forest up in there. But, tbh, I don't mind too much. My goal is to texlax less and less so I guess this is just another step. I have to flat iron my roots before I have any kinda idea how long it is. The ends look good though. And my Wen came, so yay. I have something to look forward to next washday.


----------



## SimJam

DanceOnTheSkylines dunno why but I thought you were loced 



growbaby said:


> Thanx girl.. Yea it's my favorite song, it's by jay-z and Kanye ft beyonce. But I like beyonce's part the most so it's a instrumental mix I found on YouTube that includes just her part. It's called lift off.



great video, your hair really improved drastically in health and length


----------



## NikkiQ

Not going for form. Just function lol. Gonna keep these in fo 2-3 weeks hopefully. 



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## SimJam

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I like those plaits, I think they are a great PS. I tried to get my stylists to put some in for me but she refused  I dont even remember now why she refused, I think she said they wouldn't look good or something like that. 

anhyhoo maybe I could get them done smaller and be able to style them in updos and such ... hmmmmmm


----------



## gabulldawg

I think I'm going to rock a twist out for a few days. I've been doing roller sets for the past two weeks. My roots are getting a little thick, but I really want to try to stretch for three months this round. We will see if I can! These roots are no joke.


----------



## NikkiQ

SimJam said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I like those plaits, I think they are a great PS. I tried to get my stylists to put some in for me but she refused  I dont even remember now why she refused, I think she said they wouldn't look good or something like that.
> 
> anhyhoo maybe I could get them done smaller and be able to style them in updos and such ... hmmmmmm



This is as small as I'm comfortable with doing. I did a set smaller than this before and hated them! Kept them in for about a week and a half. Fuzzy wuzzy mess 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## baddison

NikkiQ said:


> Not going for form. Just function lol. Gonna keep these in fo 2-3 weeks hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 188341
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 
NikkiQ....those are cute!!


----------



## NikkiQ

baddison said:


> NikkiQ....those are cute!!



Wow really?? Thanks! 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## itsjusthair88

I trimmed this morning, a little...cut some of the scraggly and heat damaged ends from around my head. I want to trim more, but I'm really not good at self-trimming (a 2013 goal) but when I go and get my flat iron and trim in March, I don't want her to have to take a chunk off, so I need to work on that.

In my medium twists, and they look pretty cool, planning on moisturizing with Taaliah Waajid Mist and tying them up when I get home. That's it for me

growbaby I watched your video, very beautiful hair, do you keep it straight most of the time?

NikkiQ I think those are a great size, small enough to still move them and style, but not so small that it took you hours and hours to put in or take out.


----------



## KiWiStyle

My shedding has stopped!  I have much less breakage!!  I'm a happy camper!!  The garlic extract, the Roux Porosity Control Shampoo & Conditioner and overnight DC worked wonders and my hair feels magnificent!!  No more rollersets until after I relax in two weeks, I need to CW mid-week and keep my hair in a bun for easy access to my scalp and NG.  Back to putting QB AOHC directly on my new growth and sealing my ends with JBCO.  I see I can't be hair lazy with my fine strands, NO WAY, NO HOW.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison

KiWiStyle said:


> *....I see I can't be hair lazy with my fine strands, NO WAY, NO HOW...*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

KiWiStyle - a lesson I learned the hard way too....*sigh*


----------



## Kimmy1978

I didn't have time to rollerset and dry last night, but thanks to this challenge (and rollerset challenge), I also did NOT use the blowdryer! I wanted to airdry, but it was too cool and would have taken too long, so I just sat under the hood dryer with my hair down. I also didn't flat iron. I slept in a bonnet. My hair is straight today and I'll roll or wrap it tonight. Yay me for no (direct) heat! I know my hair could be much longer and healthier if I hadn't use the blowdryer and flat iron so much.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Had to retwist my kinky twists and check on my hair...kept having thoughts that my hair was broken and thinning. I have no idea why I had these thoughts erplexed but after checking I saw that my hair is still going strong .


----------



## Angel of the North

Just finished co-washing, gonna moisturise and seal now, my hair is loving the mid-week co-wash, so far so good.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I've still been using my WGO and JBCO every other night.  I trimmed that inch off and I don't feel like I miss it, knowing that my hair is growing faster than normal .  NO, I can't see any growth yet, I just feel it though.


----------



## Curlywurly10

Went to the bss today and bought cantu shea butter grow strong strengthening treatment and wheatgerm oil. Got home, co-washed and then used the cantu as a leave in and sealed with wheat germ and EVCO. My hair feels amazing! Usually I use mixed chicks leave in but I have been fully converted!! My hair feels soft and moisturised, my curls are really defined and I haven't had as much shrinkage as usual so it is the first time I have felt comfortable wearing a wash n go out the house. And the best thing is its a third of the price! Very happy


----------



## NikkiQ

**Question of the Day!!!!**

Okay ladies. I'm curious. What is everyone's go to moisturizer? Do you prefer creams, oil, butters, or a combo??


----------



## Sholapie

Elasta qp olive and mango butter
Very recently Hawaiian silky 14 in 1


----------



## pearlific1

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!!**
> 
> Okay ladies. I'm curious. What is everyone's go to moisturizer? Do you prefer creams, oil, butters, or a combo??


 
S curl. I have yet to find anything better for my hair. I also use it in the winter with no problems.


----------



## Firstborn2

I use spring water to moisturize my hair daily. Sealed with a mixture of different oils.


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!!**
> 
> Okay ladies. I'm curious. What is everyone's go to moisturizer? Do you prefer creams, oil, butters, or a combo??



*Hair Veda Moist24/7 under SM curl enhancing smoothie..*.. moisture for days. 

I can easily get a 3 days of serious from this combo when wearing a twistout. if Im in twists it can last a week (only re moisturizing my ends)

I prefer a nice medium thickness cream that's primarily waterbased, but has a touch of oil/butter also


----------



## SimJam

Sholapie said:


> Elasta qp olive and mango butter
> Very recently *Hawaiian silky 14 in 1*



that was my joint when I was relaxed


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!!**
> 
> Okay ladies. I'm curious. What is everyone's go to moisturizer? Do you prefer creams, oil, butters, or a combo??



I prefer a combo....QB's CTDG and seal that in with WGO/JBCO on my ends and my pumpkin seed/jojoba/argan oil mix on the length. 

Since I've gotten QB's CTDG my beloved AOHC has been forgotten.  CTDG is just


----------



## longhairdreaming

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!!**
> 
> Okay ladies. I'm curious. What is everyone's go to moisturizer? Do you prefer creams, oil, butters, or a combo??


 
Aloe vera juice sealed with coconut oil or castor oil mixed with rosemary, peppermint and tea tree oils.


----------



## BraunSugar

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!!**
> 
> Okay ladies. I'm curious. What is everyone's go to moisturizer? Do you prefer creams, oil, butters, or a combo??



I use aloe vera juice and seal with my crisco/avg mix. I used to use Carefree Curl Curl Activator but the last bottle I had made my hair feel sticky and dirty for some reason.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!!*
> 
> Okay ladies. I'm curious. What is everyone's go to moisturizer? Do you prefer creams, oil, butters, or a combo??



Just about anything from QB but CTDG, AOHC and BRBC.  When I stray and need to pull the big dogs out, AOHC with JBCO on my ends works without fail.  AOHC is a must during my stretch if I want to keep my stands in tact. I'm relaxed but these dry mid-western winters are could be hair killers.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver

i just feel like my hair is not growing. I have sever hair anorexia. Calling all hair shrinks cuz i needs help. i've been in cornrows for a while now and i redo the end ones when my hairline gets fuzzy as i'm trying to keep these edges in tact. 

i really need a good moisturizer for my ends most times i apply my diluted CON Argan oil conditioner and seal with vaseline but i'm not happy with that.


----------



## growbaby

itsjusthair88 said:


> growbaby I watched your video, very beautiful hair, do you keep it straight most of the time?


 Thank u so much girl. I straightened every 1-2 months last yr. which is a huge improvement for me. When I do straightened I keep it straight for 1-2 weeks. Idk if u count that as most of the time, I feel like my hair is bunned ALL the time lol.


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!!*
> 
> Okay ladies. I'm curious. What is everyone's go to moisturizer? Do you prefer creams, oil, butters, or a combo??



My fave is African Pride olive miracle moisturizer lotion. It just works amazingly on my hair and has good ingredients. Lately I've been mixing that, water, grape seed oil, OCO, and a tiny bit of V05 moisture milks into a spray bottle and applying every morning and night. Hair has Ben feeling very moisturized


----------



## Angel of the North

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!!**
> 
> Okay ladies. I'm curious. What is everyone's go to moisturizer? Do you prefer creams, oil, butters, or a combo??



I'm still trying to find my staple moisturizer, at the moment I'm using ORS olive oil moisturizer, it does the job alright but I find it quite thick and I feel like it leaves my hair greasy. I've got 5 more to try and then I will know which one will be HG or staples. I prefer creams and like oils to seal


----------



## jessicarabbit

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!!*
> 
> Okay ladies. I'm curious. What is everyone's go to moisturizer? Do you prefer creams, oil, butters, or a combo??



I prefer creams. I do the LOC method 

L-water
O- whichever I'm feeling that day
C- usually Shea moisture restorative conditioner. I'm starting to hate the smell of this though lol


----------



## jessicarabbit

Y'all I gotta new wig for my protective style for this stretch. Do y'all think this color looks ghetto on me? Lol









ETA: sorry it's sideways. Idk how to fix it


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!!**
> 
> Okay ladies. I'm curious. What is everyone's go to moisturizer? Do you prefer creams, oil, butters, or a combo??



Hmm...I don't have a "go-to" but I'm partial to Aloe Vera Juice and gel, SM curl enhancing smoothie and oils like coconut, JBCO and EVOO



longhairdreaming said:


> Aloe vera juice sealed with coconut oil or castor oil mixed with rosemary, peppermint and tea tree oils.



THIS...Aloe vera has been *the* best for me!



Angel of the North said:


> I'm still trying to find my staple moisturizer, at the moment I'm using ORS olive oil moisturizer, it does the job alright but I find it quite thick and I feel like it leaves my hair greasy. I've got 5 more to try and then I will know which one will be HG or staples. I prefer creams and like oils to seal



I'm kind of here too, I would like to find a moisturizer and sealing duo that I can can use daily that doesn't take forever and doesn't require too much manipulation.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Sholapie said:


> Elasta qp olive and mango butter
> Very recently Hawaiian silky 14 in 1


these are two of my staples.  I've been flat ironed for the past couple of weeks, but my hair got wet so its back to curls for the moment.  I think I might baggy tonight with these both after a quick cowash. . . .


----------



## JulietWhiskey

~Current hair length:* APL*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natchal*~BSL goal month: *December, 2013*
~Current Reggie and styling choices:* Cowash weekly with Trader Joe's Tingle Treat Conditioner; DC weekly on dry hair with heat for at least 30 minutes with Giovanni Nutrafix Conditioner, Doo Groo Deep Penetrating Conditioner, glycerin, EVCO, EVOO, castor oil, wheat germ oil, vitamin e oil, and jojoba oil.  Detangle, rinse and after hair has air dried for a bit, spray with Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin Restructizer, style hair with KCC with added glycerin and seal with grease.  Moisturize with KCC and seal with grease daily.  Wear hair in twists and twist-outs.*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?: *I might purchase some more honequat and SAA to add to my DCs and KCC.*
~Post a beginning picture: *Not gonna happen.  I know for a fact that one of the women I work with lurk on this board!  But I ain't got to lie to kick it!*


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome to the party JulietWhiskey


----------



## Guinan

lindsaywhat said:


> Y'all I gotta new wig for my protective style for this stretch. Do y'all think this color looks ghetto on me? Lol
> 
> ETA: sorry it's sideways. Idk how to fix it



Me likie The color compliments ur completion.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

My fav moisturizers are elasta qp when my hair is straight & scurl when I'm wearing a braidout.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## mami2010

Here is my starting length ponytail January 2013


----------



## pearlific1

lindsaywhat said:


> Y'all I gotta new wig for my protective style for this stretch. Do y'all think this color looks ghetto on me? Lol
> 
> ETA: sorry it's sideways. Idk how to fix it



No, it doesn't look ghetto. It looks really good!


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> *Question of the Day!!!!*
> 
> Okay ladies. I'm curious. What is everyone's go to moisturizer? Do you prefer creams, oil, butters, or a combo??



I love silk elements leave in moisturizer sealed with one and only argan oil... Got to use both together to make me really love it.


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> I 2nd wrapping your hair. I have been cross wrapping my hair. I find that to be easier to wrap my hair than the "regular" wrapping.



What's cross wrapping?


----------



## Tonto

Here is my starting length. I will post a clearer picture later


----------



## jessicarabbit

pelohello said:


> Me likie The color compliments ur completion.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Thank you!


----------



## keranikki

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!!*
> 
> Okay ladies. I'm curious. What is everyone's go to moisturizer? Do you prefer creams, oil, butters, or a combo??



I use a combo. I spray my hair with water/conditioner concoction (more water than conditioner), moisturize with Parnevu leave-in, then seal with either an oil mix of jojoba, avocado, and tea tree; or butter mix of shea, coconut, avocado, and jojoba.


----------



## maninyee

I'm having issues wrapping my hair at night. How do you guys do it so that you don't have to straighten out kinks everyday?


----------



## Sholapie

Here's the drawstring pony i bought yesterday. I want a bit more length off but im happy with it overall, i just moisturise, bun and go


----------



## jessicarabbit

Sholapie said:


> Here's the drawstring pony i bought yesterday. I want a bit more length off but im happy with it overall, i just moisturise, bun and go



It matches nicely!


----------



## Sholapie

lindsaywhat thank you!


----------



## Saga

SimJam said:


> @DanceOnTheSkylinesdunno why but I thought you were loced
> 
> 
> 
> great video, your hair really improved drastically in health and length


 I was loced, for about 6 months between 2011 and 2012. I took them down cause they constantly matted at the roots due to how fine my hair strands are


----------



## Angel of the North

...........................


----------



## Angel of the North

lindsaywhat said:


> Y'all I gotta new wig for my protective style for this stretch. Do y'all think this color looks ghetto on me? Lol



lindsaywhat  love the colour



Tonto said:


> View attachment 188409
> 
> Here is my starting length. I will post a clearer picture later



Tonto You look like you're almost there girl 



Sholapie said:


> Here's the drawstring pony i bought yesterday. I want a bit more length off but im happy with it overall, i just moisturise, bun and go



Sholapie I love it!!! It looks great. Where did you get it from? What make is it? Sorry for all the questions but I want one


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> What's cross wrapping?



It's when u cross one side across the other, kinda like criss crossing pigtails but w/o the elastic holder. There's a good yt video on it, jenchris23 is the ytuber.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## isawstars

Half way done with my hair.  Ugh.  It's taking forever. No wonder I rarely flat iron my hair.  It's looking great though!  And the splitender was definitely worth the money.  I'll post photos when I finish


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!!*
> 
> Okay ladies. I'm curious. What is everyone's go to moisturizer? Do you prefer creams, oil, butters, or a combo??



I'm all late to the QOTD party 

But I LOVE Shea radiance. I'm so glad my PJism went into effect that fateful day in Target, but yes! Use that then coconut oil on top and my hair is GOOD TO GO!

It's a shame, but I'm already contemplating my next style lol. I think I've had these in for maybe a week now... I just need to stop thinking about what's next. 

Maybe I'll try this again buy won't make them so long, or I'll just do braids the whole way.


----------



## isawstars

too sleepy to post photos.  will do tomorrow/later today


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> It's when u cross one side across the other, kinda like criss crossing pigtails but w/o the elastic holder. There's a good yt video on it, jenchris23 is the ytuber.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Thanks I will check it out.  I always heard about it but never understood what it was!


----------



## Sholapie

Angel of the North Thank you! its by Aftress and the style is togo girl in 1b. Its really big and bushy and very long, I had to do some work on it but I just loved the texture


----------



## NikkiQ

Day 2 in a braided half-*** bun. Easy and out the way. I can dig this mucho.

I need to stay up on my QOTD. I love seeing so many of you guys answer. All those yummy products yall named yesterday had me like "hmm...I should try that"


----------



## SimJam

Yes we love the questions


----------



## NikkiQ

**Question of the Day!!!**

What is your ultimate goal length??

Mine is WL stretched


----------



## Asha's-Hair

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What is your ultimate goal length??
> 
> Mine is WL stretched



Cover-boobs-with-braidout length


----------



## NikkiQ

Asha's-Hair said:


> Cover-boobs-with-braidout length



 that's a new length!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What is your ultimate goal length??
> 
> Mine is WL stretched



I want TBL stretched & MBL/WL curly

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What is your ultimate goal length??
> 
> Mine is WL stretched


 
I just want measly MBL hair . 7" to go


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What is your ultimate goal length??
> 
> Mine is WL stretched



Natural curls at WL


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What is your ultimate goal length??
> 
> Mine is WL stretched



Woohoo!  Team WL!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> Woohoo!  Team WL!!!



jprayze at the rate you're going,you'll be WL by next year

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> jprayze at the rate you're going,you'll be WL by next year
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



That would be awesome!  Now planning next PS! 

Btw I mentioned to my coworkers that I was keeping my hair braided for a while and protected so it can continue to grow.  They acted as if I was speaking a foreign language!  Grow?  Your hair can't grow any longer than it already is?  Why would that help?  I sigh, walk away and log on to LHCF!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What is your ultimate goal length??
> 
> Mine is WL stretched



A healthy, full MBL.  Dreaming of it!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Sholapie

My ultimate goal is hip length stretched which I hope will give me a nice bsl braidout. Hip length is 22 inches from nape to hip on me. So I've got 12 inches to grow hopefully 2.5 years if I can keep up this bunning haha.

I just gave myself an impromptu trim and measured my hair. My nape is 10 inches and my longer lengths are 12. From bottom of hairline (nape) to Bsl is 12 inches so hopefully I can reach there by May when I next touch up.  I'm sure i'll be happy wherever I am (yeah right BSL here I come! lol)


----------



## alanaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What is your ultimate goal length??
> 
> My ultimate goal length will be between waist and hip length.


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What is your ultimate goal length??
> 
> Mine is WL stretched



Hip length


----------



## alanaturelle

Double post


----------



## crlsweetie912

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What is your ultimate goal length??
> 
> Mine is WL stretched



I would be happy with an even MBL.....I would be in hog heaven!!!!:reddancer:


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What is your ultimate goal length??
> 
> Mine is WL stretched



Good question NikkiQ I love the QOTD's



Sholapie said:


> My ultimate goal is hip length stretched which I hope will give me a nice bsl braidout. Hip length is 22 inches from nape to hip on me. So I've got 12 inches to grow hopefully 2.5 years if I can keep up this bunning haha.



*THIS . *with my shrinkage (which is 40%-50%) I think HL stretched will give me BSL Braidouts and Twistouts. Conversely, I would also be happy with an APL twist/braidout, which would be WSL on me (hopefully).

Soooo, I am still in my fat twists and today I had a pleasant surprise, I was able to put (most of) them back into a low bun with no problem! My hair didn't stretch very well with these, so I didn't think they would, but I'm digging it! Pic below...please excuse my face LOL:


----------



## isawstars

isawstars said:


> Half way done with my hair.  Ugh.  It's taking forever. No wonder I rarely flat iron my hair.  It's looking great though!  And the splitender was definitely worth the money.  I'll post photos when I finish



I flat ironing between 320-355F, depending on the area I was straightening.  Some areas my hair his finer than others so I changed it accordingly.  Then I used the split ender 1-3 times on a small section at a time.  I really like the split ender!  I just hate flat ironing, there were many times I was fighting with my hair to detangle it really well.  ...I'm used to finger combing.

Anyways, here's how it turned out.  Today, I'm wearing it up in a high pony tail using a clip (i don't know what it's called).  That's the last photo.

ETA:  Sorry, for the photos being sideways!  It looks normal on my computer, I don't know why it did that!!


----------



## Evolving78

i am going to cowash today and dc.  that WEN replenishing mist got me messed up.  it make my hair so dry and crunchy.  i am going to have to dust a little too.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> i am going to cowash today and dc.  that WEN replenishing mist got me messed up.  it make my hair so dry and crunchy.  i am going to have to dust a little too.



Dang, you have to dust now because if the WEN?  Yeah, you need to get rid of it.  I'm sorry it didn't work for you.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What is your ultimate goal length??
> 
> Mine is WL stretched



I want tailbone length.


----------



## coolsista-paris

jprayze said:


> That would be awesome!  Now planning next PS!
> 
> Btw I mentioned to my coworkers that I was keeping my hair braided for a while and protected so it can continue to grow.  They acted as if I was speaking a foreign language!  Grow?  Your hair can't grow any longer than it already is?  Why would that help?  I sigh, walk away and log on to LHCF!!!



aw..people are so negatif .
we can make it for sure


----------



## coolsista-paris

by the way my final goal is wl straightened or hl to give me braidout at bsl


----------



## Curlywurly10

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What is your ultimate goal length??
> 
> Mine is WL stretched



My ultimate goal length is full MBL stretched... unless my hair still looks SL when curly, then I may have to have a rethink


----------



## NikkiQ

itsjusthair88 said:


> Good question @NikkiQ I love the QOTD's
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS . *with my shrinkage (which is 40%-50%) I think HL stretched will give me BSL Braidouts and Twistouts. Conversely, I would also be happy with an APL twist/braidout, which would be WSL on me (hopefully).
> 
> Soooo, I am still in my fat twists and today I had a pleasant surprise,* I was able to put (most of) them back into a low bun with no problem!* My hair didn't stretch very well with these, so I didn't think they would, but I'm digging it! Pic below...please excuse my face LOL:


 
itsjusthair88 isn't that the best feeling?? When I was first able to put my braids in a bun, I was shouting it from the moutain tops


----------



## JJamiah

I honestly don't want To long again. Whip Length is my goal. I think it is LonG enough to be long and manageable as well. I expect to see that within the next three years.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Damaged but not out

Ultimate length full BSL.

I know I can't handle more.


----------



## Evolving78

my ultimate goal is Full WL.


----------



## SimJam

ultimate goal is Hip Length stretched.

though I take Damaged but not outs point about maybe not being able to manage more than maybe MBL to WL, which is why I'll settle for WL as I have in my siggy...... But I'll see when I reach there


----------



## Firstborn2

I've always wanted full TBL but I've been really considering making Full WL my final goal. I'm ready to start enjoying the fruits of my labor.


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What is your ultimate goal length??



Waist length stretched....hopefully that equates to APL twistouts. Hopefully. If not maybe I'll need to go a bit longer.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What is your ultimate goal length??
> 
> Mine is WL stretched



WL and maybe HL.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Hey ladies!  I've missed you all! I'm still wigging, bunning, rollersetting and all that jazz, but been crazy at work.  On tomorrow I will officially be 11 weeks post and I'm so excited. My hair still feels great, no breakage issues or major shedding.  Tonight I'll get in my protein and an extra good deep conditioning in preparation for next week's relaxer on Friday.  I can wait to my length check!!  I hope its all good.

I've been spraying my newgrowth with S-curl every other night just to keep things moist at that demarcation line.  Anywho, I need to get on to the QOD, I want healthy waist length, will be happy with "whip" if I can make by December 2014.  I hope to make waist length by my 4 year healthy hair journey which is May 2014.  I think I'll make it, but only time and patience will tell!


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ Yep, it is, I've been able to put my twists and braids up for a while, but that was after I stretched and banded and dried and all that jazz, but these little shrunken thangs(LOL)? Yea, I'm really happy!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!!**
> 
> Okay ladies. I'm curious. What is everyone's go to moisturizer? Do you prefer creams, oil, butters, or a combo??



Mine is Wen WVM  all day and grape seed oil!  I know shortdub78 had some issues with WEN and I hate that you had that experience, but its been the business for me and my daughter.  We even do better when we add a bit of S-curl in the mix.  

Now I am thinking about trying Elasta QP Mango moisturizer that everyone is giving rave reviews, but I havent yet.


----------



## BraunSugar

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What is your ultimate goal length??



WHip length!!!


----------



## jessicarabbit

my ultimate goal is full blunt WL, which i believe i can achieve by dec 2014


----------



## jessicarabbit

checking in
still taking vitamins daily
still ps'ing daily
*yawn*
today i shampoo'd with ors creamy aloe, did aphogee 2 min, dc'd with silk elements mega cholesterol, m&s with shea moisture restorative and grapeseed oil. airdried
i loooovveddd the way my hair came out, so soft and strong. however i put it in a baggy bun and am wigging.


----------



## Evolving78

lindsaywhat said:


> checking in
> still taking vitamins daily
> still ps'ing daily
> *yawn*
> today i shampoo'd with ors creamy aloe, did aphogee 2 min, dc'd with silk elements mega cholesterol, m&s with shea moisture restorative and grapeseed oil. airdried
> i loooovveddd the way my hair came out, so soft and strong. however i put it in a baggy bun and am wigging.



your hair can take a lot of protein!  glad you got good results!


----------



## jessicarabbit

shortdub78 yeah my hair loves protein for some reason. its gets easily over moisturized


----------



## Evolving78

just cowashed with Tresemme Naturals.  now i am dc'ing with Aussie 3 min.  i like the consistency of the conditioner.  after i dc, i am going to apply my leave-ins, air dry, then dust.

i think i am going to blow dry on cool for the most part.


----------



## NikkiQ

My head has been itching already. What gives???


----------



## GrowAHead

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What is your ultimate goal length??
> 
> Mine is WL stretched



A thick MBL..


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Just clarified my almost two weeks dirty hair with ORS Aloe and then one wash with CON Argan oil poo, now doing a protein treatment with AO GPB and then deep condition with CON Argan conditioner and an oil of choice. Here goes my night.


----------



## jprayze

I am loving these twists too much lol,  I'm so glad we didn't try to braid my baby hair!  Have a good weekend ladies!

Next weekend, I may try to experiment with some styles.


----------



## Angel of the North

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What is your ultimate goal length??
> 
> Mine is WL stretched



NikkiQ my ultimate goal length used to be waist length but I keep moving the goal post (all that hair porn got me wanting unicorn hair ), now I'm looking at somewhere between WL and TBL 



JJamiah said:


> I honestly don't want To long again. Whip Length is my goal. I think it is LonG enough to be long and manageable as well. I expect to see that within the next three years.



JJamiah Was there a really big difference between the maintenance of your hair at beyond WL to when you were WL? 



lindsaywhat said:


> i loooovveddd the way my hair came out, so soft and strong. however i put it in a baggy bun and am wigging.



lindsaywhat Glad your hair came out  lovely . How are you able to keep your hair in a bun while wigging? If I tried that I would have a nice hump coming through my wig


----------



## JJamiah

Angel of the North said:


> NikkiQ my ultimate goal length used to be waist length but I keep moving the goal post (all that hair porn got me wanting unicorn hair ), now I'm looking at somewhere between WL and TBL
> 
> JJamiah Was there a really big difference between the maintenance of your hair at beyond WL to when you were WL?
> 
> lindsaywhat Glad your hair came out  lovely . How are you able to keep your hair in a bun while wigging? If I tried that I would have a nice hump coming through my wig



Angel of the North , I always compare it to thread that is longer than arms length.  I feel whip or waist is more manageable.  I found my patience thinned at my longest.

Sent from my (SPH-L710) Galaxy III using LHCF


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Ok guys checking in....steaming and maybe prepooing my hair tomorrow. I have been thinking about dusting my hair um the next two weeks.


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze said:


> I am loving these twists too much lol,  I'm so glad we didn't try to braid my baby hair!  Have a good weekend ladies!
> 
> Next weekend, I may try to experiment with some styles.
> 
> View attachment 188639



So pretty!  such a pretty smile!

i like Aussie 3 min miracle!  but i need to get a new detangling spray and i need to alternate what dc i use.  i will use the ORS mayo on wash day 1 and on wash day 2, i'll use the aussie.  i am really trying to hang in there as far as stretching. i had a few broken hairs detangling. (i used my fingers and was not very patient)  but i know i could use some more strength to my hair.

i believe this was my first time using Doo Grow hair oil.  i like it as well.  after i moisturized my new growth and hair, i use some on my scalp and my hair to seal.  i applied to my scalp is certain sections, so i could concentrate on my new growth. my hair feels pretty soft.  i tried to dust my ends, but i need to do it on straighter hair. so i will wait and just try to keep my ends in check until relaxer time.


----------



## jessicarabbit

Angel of the North said:


> NikkiQ my ultimate goal length used to be waist length but I keep moving the goal post (all that hair porn got me wanting unicorn hair ), now I'm looking at somewhere between WL and TBL
> 
> JJamiah Was there a really big difference between the maintenance of your hair at beyond WL to when you were WL?
> 
> lindsaywhat Glad your hair came out  lovely . How are you able to keep your hair in a bun while wigging? If I tried that I would have a nice hump coming through my wig



I put the bun really really low and I try and make it as small as possible wrapped in the Baggie.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I'm thinking about doing some henna this weekend.  I've only done it once since being natural and the henna didn't color as much, and my hair seemed hard.  Do you all have any suggestions on how to make the henna work better?


----------



## PureSilver

My hair has been in corn rows for the last couple of weeks. My hair hates manipulation but i try to redo the end ones especially when they become frazzled so my edges keep in tact. I think i'll be keeping them in for another 2 weeks.

Side note: i hate washing my hair. I have to prepare my body soul and mind


----------



## SimJam

HeChangedMyName said:


> I'm thinking about doing some henna this weekend.  I've only done it once since being natural and the henna didn't color as much, and my hair seemed hard.  Do you all have any suggestions on how to make the henna work better?



For me I mix my henna the night before and make sure the dye releases. You can test it with a bit of tissue paper, just dip it in the henna and it should get stained.

In terms of getting the dye to release, there are different ways, I usually mix with apple cider vinegar and warm water. And after the dye releases I add in oil and conditioner j6st before I use it.

I use the henna on dry hair and leave on for at least 2 hours, but I've left on overnight before with no issues.

After washing out I make sure to DC with a very moisturizing conditioner.

Hope this helps.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> My head has been itching already. What gives???



Do u oil your scalp? Do you think its dryness?


----------



## NikkiQ

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Do u oil your scalp? Do you think its dryness?


 
No I don't oil my scalp. It's not dry though. It may be product build up which is weird since I washed my hair on Sunday and I haven't used much product since then.


----------



## Evolving78

i am having to use too much product to keep my hair together.  i wish i could have a hair mentor that has my hair type, my density, and my porosity.  i don't like having to use three products to moisturize and seal.  but i see that is the norm.


----------



## PureSilver

After a few days of being too lazy today to oil my scalp, i warmed my concoction a few minutes ago in some hot water and oiled away, my scalp thanked me for it cuz she sure was thirsty.


----------



## Sholapie

I didn't plan to do anything to my hair this wash day but i ended up doing a pony tail rollerset and am under the dryer now. I hope it comes out good because it was sooo quick to put in.
Also I've noticed that i had no breakage and could count the hairs i lost to styling. I have gotten so used to seeing some degree of breakage when i manipulate my hair especially rolletsets. I wasn't being crazy gentle either  my hair is finally getting healthy!


----------



## jessicarabbit

lazy day. idk why im so tired. m&s'd, baggy bun, and im now wearing a head wrap/scarf


----------



## NikkiQ

**Question of the Day!!!**

Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?

Natural ladies-  how many months/years post relaxer are you?

Yall let me know when these questions start to get annoying please lol


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?
> 
> Natural ladies-  how many months/years post relaxer are you?
> 
> Yall let me know when these questions start to get annoying please lol



7-8 weeks.  i am trying for 12 weeks, but it's not looking good.  i am not in a hurry to relax either, but i don't want to cause breakage trying to stretch when it isn't necessary for me.  i am on week 8 now.  if i can get a hold on my new growth, then i will continue on to week 12.


----------



## coyacoy

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?
> 
> Natural ladies-  how many months/years post relaxer are you?
> 
> Yall let me know when these questions start to get annoying please lol



I like the QOD!  I will be 4 years relaxer free in august of this year!


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?
> 
> Natural ladies-  how many months/years post relaxer are you?
> 
> Yall let me know when these questions start to get annoying please lol



I like it!  Pre-LHCF my normal stretch was 7-8 weeks. Last year I began two long stretches. The first one ended in July just short of 16 weeks and the second one ends next week at 6 months.  Suffice it to say that my normal stretch will be somewhere in-between, like 8-12 weeks.


----------



## Danewshe

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?
> 
> *Natural ladies-  how many months/years post relaxer are you?*
> 
> Yall let me know when these questions start to get annoying please lol



I'm 28 months post.


----------



## Curlywurly10

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?
> 
> Natural ladies-  how many months/years post relaxer are you?
> 
> Yall let me know when these questions start to get annoying please lol



Love QOD!

I'm not even sure how long it's been since my last relaxer, I transitioned without knowing that's what I was doing, it's around 2 and a half years I think.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?
> 
> Natural ladies- how many months/years post relaxer are you?
> 
> Yall let me know when these questions start to get annoying please lol


 
I like the QOTD, It keeps me interested in this challenge

I used to stretch my relaxers to every 6mths to 1x's a yr & could never figure out why my hair would never grow past BSB. It would get to BSL & then start breaking off. Now I'm stretching to every 3mths. I think by me stretching too long, it cause me to have excessive shedding & lots of breakage.


----------



## NikkiQ

Guess I should answer my own question huh?  I'll be 3 years post relaxer on April 23rd and 2 years natural on Feb. 25th


----------



## BraunSugar

QOD answer:

I'll be 3 yrs post BC at the end of May. I think I stopped relaxing in November of 2009. Funny thing is, I went 7 months without a relaxer before then. I kinda kick myself wondering how much longer my hair would be if I had stuck it out during that stretch. Oh well.


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?
> 
> Natural ladies-  how many months/years post relaxer are you?
> 
> Yall let me know when these questions start to get annoying please lol



I like the QOTD's makes the whole thread seem more interactive; my  answer: I am natural and my last relaxer was 2 years, 5 months and 24  days ago (July 20, 2010).

So, I learned something new about my hair (that isn't really new at all, I guess I just had to re-learn it the hard way )  my hair does NOT like a lot of manipulation and baby, I have been  manipulating the past few weeks. I put in those fat twists and last  night I was messing around and took a few out and started to teach  myself how to cornrow and flat twist, on just one small section. Well, I  have them both down (YAY) I just need more practice, BUT that one  section of hair I was messing with? It looks like garbage, the ends got  really thin and gross, and I just went ahead and cut them off 

Fast  forward to today and I decide I need a protein treatment and I have  been watching "FusionofCultures" on YT (does anybody else watch her? One  of my faves!) and she had this "banana,egg,coconut milk,honey &  avocado" light/medium protein treatment and I tried it! It felt amazing  going on, but we'll see how it looks in an hour or so! I put my  Instagram pic below, Have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## PureSilver

BraunSugar said:


> QOD answer:
> 
> I'll be 3 yrs post BC at the end of May. I think I stopped relaxing in November of 2009. Funny thing is, I went 7 months without a relaxer before then. I kinda kick myself wondering how much longer my hair would be if I had stuck it out during that stretch. Oh well.



@BraunSugar We have a lot of similarities sugar, my last relaxer was on Oct 2009, i was 6 months post when i BC April 13 (that's my b/day too) this year i will be 3 years fully natural. 
I don't think my hair would be longer but who knows i do know that had i released my fears and BC when i had the urges in late 2007-2008 i prob would be MBL by now but all i gotta do now is have lots of patience, maintain low manipulation and give my hair TLC.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?
> 
> Natural ladies-  how many months/years post relaxer are you?
> 
> Yall let me know when these questions start to get annoying please lol



I'm a relaxed head and usually stretch up-to 12 weeks, 14 max.  I thought I would eventually stretch for six months but quickly learned that's a death sentence for my fine hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?
> 
> Natural ladies-  how many months/years post relaxer are you?
> 
> Yall let me know when these questions start to get annoying please lol



My last relaxer was September 2009, so 3 years and 4 months!  But I transitioned until July 2012!  Longest transition ever lol


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?
> 
> Natural ladies-  how many months/years post relaxer are you?
> 
> Yall let me know when these questions start to get annoying please lol



I'm relaxed and This is my second big stretch. I'm going for 20 weeks again. I'm currently 14 weeks post. And I love your idea of question of the day!! Keep them coming!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Realhairdontcare

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?
> 
> Natural ladies-  how many months/years post relaxer are you?
> 
> Yall let me know when these questions start to get annoying please lol



I relax my hair every 12 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?
> 
> Natural ladies-  how many months/years post relaxer are you?
> 
> Yall let me know when these questions start to get annoying please lol



I relax as needed. I try to do it every 16 weeks but it goes anywhere between 12-20. I am on week 14 currently.


----------



## Angel of the North

shortdub78 said:


> i am having to use too much product to keep my hair together.  i wish i could have a hair mentor that has my hair type, my density, and my porosity.  i don't like having to use three products to moisturize and seal.  but i see that is the norm.



shortdub78 have you checked out the relaxed buddy thread? Maybe you can find a mentor through that thread.



NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers



I do 3 stretches a year, 14 wks, 20wks and 18 wks. I love the QOTD


----------



## Kerryann

Got my hair braided on Thursday will be braiding until summer


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I already have tomorrow's QOTD in mind


----------



## BraunSugar

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> @BraunSugar We have a lot of similarities sugar, i BC on Oct 2009, i was 6 months post when i BC April 13 (that's my b/day too) this year i will be 3 years fully natural.
> *I don't think my hair would be longer but who knows* i do know that had i released my fears and BC when i had the urges in late 2007-2008 i prob would be MBL by now but all i gotta do now is have lots of patience, maintain low manipulation and give my hair TLC.



SUNSHINE BABY Tbh, my hair would probably only be a couple inches longer. That would be about BSL but I guess it's not so much of a difference that I should cry over it.

I won't lie though, I'd be happy if I woke up tomorrow with 2 more inches of hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

BraunSugar said:


> SUNSHINE BABY Tbh, my hair would probably only be a couple inches longer. That would be about BSL but I guess it's not so much of a difference that I should cry over it.
> 
> I won't lie though, I'd be happy if I woke up tomorrow with 2 more inches of hair.



Girrrrrl I'd be doing cartwheels around here if I woke up with 2 more inches 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## MicheePrings

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?
> 
> *Natural ladies-  how many months/years post relaxer are you?*
> 
> Yall let me know when these questions start to get annoying please lol



Two years and three months post relaxer

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?
> 
> Natural ladies-  how many months/years post relaxer are you?
> 
> Yall let me know when these questions start to get annoying please lol



This is my very first stretch so far its been 9 weeks but I'm not texlaxing til I'm 12 weeks post.
I like the "question of the day" it keeps the thread active and entertaining


----------



## PureSilver

NikkiQ said:


> Girrrrrl I'd be doing cartwheels around here if I woke up with 2 more inches
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



You're too funny



BraunSugar said:


> @SUNSHINE BABY Tbh, my hair would probably only be a couple inches longer. That would be about BSL but I guess it's not so much of a difference that I should cry over it.
> 
> I won't lie though, I'd be happy if I woke up tomorrow with 2 more inches of hair.



Heaves YES i know then MBL  would come early for me this year if that ever happen. 2 more inches woot woot


----------



## GrowAHead

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?
> 
> Natural ladies-  how many months/years post relaxer are you?
> 
> Yall let me know when these questions start to get annoying please lol



Normal is 12-13 weeks.  This time I'm going for 20 weeks tops but will be happy if I make 16!


----------



## dr.j

Aww man, been mising all the QOTDs! I need to stay on the thread 
I'm 3.5 years post relaxer


----------



## Evolving78

Angel of the North said:


> shortdub78 have you checked out the relaxed buddy thread? Maybe you can find a mentor through that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I do 3 stretches a year, 14 wks, 20wks and 18 wks. I love the QOTD



Angel of the North


nobody wants me!  but it's cool.  i will be a maverick!  i will be relaxing this coming weekend.  my new growth is very thick  everywhere but the front part of my crown.  i wonder if that has to do with my scarf flattening my new growth?  i have about an inch of new growth in the back.  i have been using a liquid moisturizer for my new growth and i have been oiling my new growth as well.  it's not working...erplexed  it is still tangling and matting.  i will be washing again by Tues.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

I have been MIA (hangs head) sowwy. I'd like to answer the past two days QOD's if it's not too late. My goal length is us MBL and I am 20 months post relaxer. I have a surprise for you ladies....

I straightened my hair and I love the look. My husband is happy as well but it was mostly for a trim. I was glad I only had to trim a half to a quarter inch.


----------



## PureSilver

ashawn, your pic looks great


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Thank you SUNSHINE BABY.


----------



## SimJam

I'm 3 years natural. 
I've had one  major setback and that was  from colouring, between the breakage and my cutting off all the coloured ends, I lost about 6 inches of hair. 

 As a relaxed head colour was a nono (where u bleach hair first), but assumed that since my hair was natural, it was superhuman lol. 
Even so, I still want to colour again, this time just a few streaks in the front though


----------



## Guinan

Ashawn Arraine said:


> I have been MIA (hangs head) sowwy. I'd like to answer the past two days QOD's if it's not too late. My goal length is us MBL and I am 20 months post relaxer. I have a surprise for you ladies....
> 
> I straightened my hair and I love the look. My husband is happy as well but it was mostly for a trim. I was glad I only had to trim a half to a quarter inch.



U look fab! I luv the side swoop bang.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Hey ladies!

I just bought sum rose petals, so that I can make rose water (I think that's what its called). Do any of y'all know the exact "recipe"? I know I boil hot water & then pour the water over the roses. Let it steap & then remove the roses from the water.But is there anything else I'm suppose 2 mix it with besides water? I thinking of added sum shea butter.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## longhairdreaming

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?
> 
> Natural ladies- how many months/years post relaxer are you?
> 
> Yall let me know when these questions start to get annoying please lol


 
I'm 10-11 years post relaxer...start of sophomore year of college.
I like these questions


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I just bought sum rose petals, so that I can make rose water (I think that's what its called). Do any of y'all know the exact "recipe"? I know I boil hot water & then pour the water over the roses. Let it steap & then remove the roses from the water.But is there anything else I'm suppose 2 mix it with besides water? I thinking of added sum shea butter.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


 
Maybe some essential oils pelohello? I'm not sure. Can anyone chime in with some help?


----------



## NikkiQ

Ashawn Arraine said:


> I have been MIA (hangs head) sowwy. I'd like to answer the past two days QOD's if it's not too late. My goal length is us MBL and I am 20 months post relaxer. I have a surprise for you ladies....
> 
> I straightened my hair and I love the look. My husband is happy as well but it was mostly for a trim. I was glad I only had to trim a half to a quarter inch.


 
Looks great Ashawn Arraine! Nice and thick!




SimJam said:


> I'm 3 years natural.
> I've had one major setback and that was from colouring, between the breakage and my cutting off all the coloured ends, I lost about 6 inches of hair.
> 
> As a relaxed head colour was a nono (where u bleach hair first), but assumed that since my hair was natural, it was superhuman lol.
> Even so, I still want to colour again, this time just a few streaks in the front though


 
Oh boy. Bleach is a killer! What color streaks were you thinking about getting?


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Relaxed/Texlaxed ladies- how long do you normally stretch your relaxers?
> 
> Natural ladies-  how many months/years post relaxer are you?
> 
> Yall let me know when these questions start to get annoying please lol



On average 10 weeks.... Sometimes 14 weeks.  This year I am really trying to take it to the next level hopefully 20 weeks.


By the way keep the questions coming!  
Your an awesome host!!!


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Thank you all pelo hello and Nikki q


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Double post....


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ Im hoping to get a very subdued purple (like a deep plum) and then also hoping that HR wont send me home when I turn up a work


----------



## NikkiQ

SimJam said:


> @NikkiQ Im hoping to get a very subdued purple (like a deep plum) and then also hoping that HR wont send me home when I turn up a work


 
I was nervous what my bosses would say when I turned up with bright red hair at my old job. I worked for the government and had no idea what they would say, but they were surprisingly okay with it. I REALLY tested it when I got a big tattoo on my arm too


----------



## 3jsmom

I am about 10 weeks post going for about 6 more weeks


----------



## lamaria211

Just finished washing with CON Argan oil poo, now DCing with La BOMBA DC mixed with oils  for about an hr 30 min using heat


----------



## Damaged but not out

Flat ironed hair last night, took about an hour. One pass fairly straight. Will add pics when the room stops spinning.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Just applied my nightly aloe vera juice mix and castor oil, sulfur and mn mix to my scalp...feels great.


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> Just finished washing with CON Argan oil poo, now DCing with La BOMBA DC mixed with oils for about an hr 30 min using heat


 
lamaria211 you're gonna make me grab a bottle of that darn CON shampoo


----------



## crlsweetie912

I'm about six weeks post....try for ten to twelve weeks


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> I was nervous what my bosses would say when I turned up with bright red hair at my old job. I worked for the government and had no idea what they would say, but they were surprisingly okay with it. I REALLY tested it when I got a big tattoo on my arm too



I also work for the Government, the Office is pretty relaxed (compared to corporate offices) but Ive seen them send ppl home for what they consider to be "outrageous" hair colour - only one I know of was a summer worker who had about 10 red highlight braids in her hair, I didnt think it was unprofessional, but Im not HR lol

From what Ive observed anything in the blond, auburn, burgundy colour range is OK, but anything approaching bright red is seriously toeing the line and any other colour is unacceptable (I assume since no one has ever come to work with any colour other than the girl with the red braids)


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

pelohello said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I just bought sum rose petals, so that I can make rose water (I think that's what its called). Do any of y'all know the exact "recipe"? I know I boil hot water & then pour the water over the roses. Let it steap & then remove the roses from the water.But is there anything else I'm suppose 2 mix it with besides water? I thinking of added sum shea butter.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Heres the yt video you asked for. I got the idea from farahdhukai. Its pretty easy to make


----------



## NikkiQ

Before I head to the beach for a few hours, I think it's time for....


**Question of the Day!!!**

What influenced you to start on your HHJ? What was the turning point? A bad hair cut? SHS? Uncontrollable breakage? Just ready for a healthy and fresh start?


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> Before I head to the beach for a few hours, I think it's time for....
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What influenced you to start on your HHJ? What was the turning point? A bad hair cut? SHS? Uncontrollable breakage? Just ready for a healthy and fresh start?



Nice...headed to the beach(so jealous!). 

Sally's discontinuing the only relaxer I had ever used inadvertently started my HHJ.  I went in search of a new relaxer and ended us with the wrong product and caused a setback before I even knew what one was.  I found a book, The Science of Black Hair Care which lead me to the LHCF and the journey was on.


----------



## Guinan

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Heres the yt video you asked for. I got the idea from farahdhukai. Its pretty easy to make



Thank you soo much!! She's awesome, I just subbed her channel. I don't have almond oil so I'm gonna use JBCO.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Curlywurly10

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Before I head to the beach for a few hours, I think it's time for....
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What influenced you to start on your HHJ? What was the turning point? A bad hair cut? SHS? Uncontrollable breakage? Just ready for a healthy and fresh start?



I went on holiday with my SO, I'd installed a curly weave to match my natural hair but after two days into the holiday I stayed up all night taking it off cos it was already matted. I'd had enough, so I decided to start looking after my hair so that I can rock my own curly hair! Also, I used to flatiron my hair waaaay too much so I wanted to challenge myself to give it up for a year, that led me to LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Greetings from the beach ladies! 



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Before I head to the beach for a few hours, I think it's time for....
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What influenced you to start on your HHJ? What was the turning point? A bad hair cut? SHS? Uncontrollable breakage? Just ready for a healthy and fresh start?



Steaming my rose petals now. They smell soooo good. I forgot that I had sum pure argon oil so I added that to the water.

I decided to start my hair journey after watching ytuber shorty2sweet & hairlicious. I honestly did not think that black women could grow their hair to WL; let alone be relaxed & WL. After stalking other long haired relaxed ladies on ytube, I was convinced that I can do it too. It just sucks that I had cut my hair to my ears & semi shaved the back a month prior to discovering these relaxed long haired ladies. I had cut my hair due to I wanted a change & b/c of extreme shedding.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Greetings from the beach ladies!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I hate u lol. I am sooo jealous right now!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

NikkiQ said:


> Before I head to the beach for a few hours, I think it's time for....
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What influenced you to start on your HHJ? What was the turning point? A bad hair cut? SHS? Uncontrollable breakage? Just ready for a healthy and fresh start?



My mother first went natural and I thought her hair was beautiful. I also saw beautiful pictures of long natural hair on here as well. It seemed like with a relaxer I could not grow my hair beyond APL the longest it ever was was BSL after having my first daughter. I wanted my hair to grow to new lengths and I was tired of the torment from relaxers.(It always seemed like your hair itched the worst right before a relaxer. Trying to set you up for failure and end up with a chemical burn.) I no longer wanted to deal with that so I just stopped relaxing and started research ways to make the transition as smooth as possible. I am 20 months post relaxer and 5 months post big chop. I love my natural hair and I am NEVER turning back to a relaxer again.


----------



## Evolving78

this time around, i just wanted extremely long hair.  that's it.  i cut all of my hair off in 2010 for a change.  now i am trying to get it to my waist.  i have went through many phases and this hhj has really being a challenge for me.

i really wanna prove some things to certain people.  i can't wait to reach my ultimate goal and swing it in their faces!


----------



## Cattypus1

pelohello said:


> I hate u lol. I am sooo jealous right now!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I second that!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Before I head to the beach for a few hours, I think it's time for....
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What influenced you to start on your HHJ? What was the turning point? A bad hair cut? SHS? Uncontrollable breakage? Just ready for a healthy and fresh start?



I was admiring a family member's long relaxed hair. It was really thick and healthy looking. So I was like ok enough of looking and wishing, I know there is something I can do to get that same looking healthy hair. That began my research and from there I found LHCF and here I am today  Now I have people admiring my hair and asking what do I do to my hair or asking can I do theirs lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## 3jsmom

NikkiQ said:


> Before I head to the beach for a few hours, I think it's time for....
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What influenced you to start on your HHJ? What was the turning point? A bad hair cut? SHS? Uncontrollable breakage? Just ready for a healthy and fresh start?



Just seeing other women with thick pretty hair. I just wanted mines to be like it.


----------



## jessicarabbit

pelohello said:


> Steaming my rose petals now. They smell soooo good. I forgot that I had sum pure argon oil so I added that to the water.
> 
> I decided to start my hair journey after watching ytuber shorty2sweet & hairlicious. I honestly did not think that black women could grow their hair to WL; let alone be relaxed & WL. After stalking other long haired relaxed ladies on ytube, I was convinced that I can do it too. It just sucks that I had cut my hair to my ears & semi shaved the back a month prior to discovering these relaxed long haired ladies. I had cut my hair due to I wanted a change & b/c of extreme shedding.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Steaming rose petals? Can you describe this to me? It sounds realllllly interesting!


----------



## Guinan

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Heres the yt video you asked for. I got the idea from farahdhukai. Its pretty easy to make



lindsaywhat, I watch ytuber listed above. She used almond oil. I used pure argon oil & JBCO.

I bought a bag of mixed rose petals for a dollar from produce junction. I can't wait till the summer. I plan on adding lavender oil to the rose water. I think that will smell nice.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I just bought sum rose petals, so that I can make rose water (I think that's what its called). Do any of y'all know the exact "recipe"? I know I boil hot water & then pour the water over the roses. Let it steap & then remove the roses from the water.But is there anything else I'm suppose 2 mix it with besides water? I thinking of added sum shea butter.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I've been meaning to make rosewater in the spring and summer.  I always have so many roses in my front yard.  I wonder where I can purchase rose petals locally?


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Before I head to the beach for a few hours, I think it's time for....
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What influenced you to start on your HHJ? What was the turning point? A bad hair cut? SHS? Uncontrollable breakage? Just ready for a healthy and fresh start?



My HHJ started when I got tired of seeing my hair and the others around me at the same length all the time.  For me it was shoulder length and everyone thought it was long.  One of my good friends had APL hair, but it just stayed at APL.  Then I started thinking our hair IS growing, but where is it going?  Lol.  I landed on LHCF and made the plunge into healthy hair!  The great thing is the HHJ makes you look at everything differently.  I feel more conscious about what goes in my body and on my hair.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Greetings from the beach ladies!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Jealous.com.  I'm up to Connecticut visiting my SO and I haven't seen the sun since Friday lol


----------



## Angel of the North

shortdub78 said:


> Angel of the North
> 
> nobody wants me!



shortdub78 What???  I can't believe that!!! Hopefully there's someone in this challenge that may be able to help you 



Ashawn Arraine said:


> I have a surprise for you ladies....I straightened my hair and I love the look. My husband is happy as well but it was mostly for a trim. I was glad I only had to trim a half to a quarter inch.



Ashawn Arraine Your hair looks great, really healthy and thick...Gorgeous



Ashawn Arraine said:


> (It always seemed like your hair itched the worst right before a relaxer..



That's exactly what happens to me too erplexed



NikkiQ said:


> Before I head to the beach for a few hours, I think it's time for.... **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What influenced you to start on your HHJ? What was the turning point? A bad hair cut? SHS? Uncontrollable breakage? Just ready for a healthy and fresh start?



My initial HHJ came about when an older (male) cousin was staying with us for a while. After I finished washing my hair, he asked me if I was going to DC it, I told him that it was not something I did and I didn't have anything to DC with. He gave me his tub of Le Klair cholesterol, explained some basic haircare principles and gave me some money to go to the hair shop and stock up on some products. I was 12 years old at the time and his hair couldn't have been more than 3 mm long 

I've been on many HHJ over the years for various reasons, this current HHJ is all about health and length


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> I've been meaning to make rosewater in the spring and summer.  I always have so many roses in my front yard.  I wonder where I can purchase rose petals locally?



Some mexican & indian stores sell them. But probably not as cheap.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Before I head to the beach for a few hours, I think it's time for....
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What influenced you to start on your HHJ? What was the turning point? A bad hair cut? SHS? Uncontrollable breakage? Just ready for a healthy and fresh start?



I started my HHJ after years if having a short, 1" nape, thinning receding hairline and super fine strands.  My then stylist never had a solution for it, she just said some people have bad nerve spots.  My hair stayed neck length and I never considered it short, i thought that was my terminal length.  I started googling ways to grow my nape and thicken my hair and the google results would almost, always result in LHCF.  I started to read the forum daily and implementing some the suggestions, I realized everything I was doing to my hair was counterproductive if I wanted long, full and healthy relaxed hair.  

I cannot believe I used regular relaxers, didn't do protein treatments, didn't do DC, didn't properly moisture and definitely didn't seal it.  I would wrap in the same direction, every night for YEARS.  I didn't know that was why my hairline was tender. I didn't know that trimming with every relaxer every 5-6 weeks was the reason that my hair never seemed to grow.  What if I had stayed ignorant? What state would my hair be in?  What state would DD's natural hair be in if I had continued to put her hair in the hands of those so called professionals??  Thank goodness for the Internet/google.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fhrizzball

So I'm still grazing (albeit barely) BSL even with today's trim so I'm happy about that. My thumb is covering up a a few micro cm's but i still don't feel like I’m anywhere in the ballpark for BSL. Hopefully by March I'll have more to show as I feel like I've been chasing after BSL forever.


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What influenced you to start on your HHJ? What was the turning point? A bad hair cut? SHS? Uncontrollable breakage? Just ready for a healthy and fresh start?



Hmm...I really cannot tell you; I initially discovered LHCF a few years ago (maybe 2008) after I bleached my hair blonde and it stayed the same length (SL) for about a year. Prior to that, I had APL-BSB hair for years...when I got to college, I went hair crazy and started cutting it and dying it and getting weekly Dominican blow outs (I moved from England to DC, I was in overload) with NO conditioner or any protein or nothing! Then, with LHCF the first time, I grew out the relaxer and the dye, got it back to SL/almost APL and then I decided I wanted a "fierce" cut and did a mohawk and wore it like that for a year and in September 2010, I decided to just BC the hair I had left (not very much) and grow my natural hair out. This was for 2 reasons: weekly salon appointments were too much for a working student struggling through school and because I just wanted to see how long it could get.

Fastforward 2 years and I am about 3 inches from BSL in the back and happy  (secretly, I am hoping I'm at BSL when I do my March check-up because I am _soooooo_ close, but that ain't happenin' cap'n! LOL)

*Ladies, my hair has been feeling really dry lately, can anybody recommend some affordable moisturizing options? I think I need a heavy butter/cream. Thanks in advance!*


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> Before I head to the beach for a few hours, I think it's time for....
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What influenced you to start on your HHJ? What was the turning point? A bad hair cut? SHS? Uncontrollable breakage? Just ready for a healthy and fresh start?



I'm 99.9% sure I suffer from a nervous disorder called Trichtotillimania its a hair pulling thing. But any way back in 2009 I had pulled a bald spot about the size of a 1/2 dollar piece. I cried for a while then I started doing research on trich which lead me to someone's  Fotki that Fotki member lead me here and I'm so thankful. (Thank you Pokahontas)


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> Before I head to the beach for a few hours, I think it's time for....
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What influenced you to start on your HHJ? What was the turning point? A bad hair cut? SHS? Uncontrollable breakage? Just ready for a healthy and fresh start?



I actually found lhcf while on a weightloss site.  There was a group there called ladies of lhcf or something like that, with a link to the site. I followed the link and started reading,  lurked for a year or so,  really improved the health of my  hair from just reading and adopting new and foreign practices, cowashing, stretching relaxers, texlaxing, megatek, ayurveda, self relaxing etc, then decided to go natural.

When i went natural I came out of lurkdom and joined so i cud ask questions and such.
  I decided to go natural because I had a nirvana one day when I was on a training course, I met a lady from  Senegal who had just recently gone natural. She had her hair in what im now realizing was african threading. I asked her what it was and we got talking. She pointed out that it was only the ladies who didnt have their hair in its natural state that were having hair issues (it was really cold and all of us were clueless as to how to care for our hair in that weather). I made up my mind there and then that i was going to transition.... which lasted 1 month lol.

And the rest is history.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

Fhrizzball said:


> So I'm still grazing (albeit barely) BSL even with today's trim so I'm happy about that. My thumb is covering up a a few micro cm's but i still don't feel like I’m anywhere in the ballpark for BSL. Hopefully by March I'll have more to show as I feel like I've been chasing after BSL forever.



You are soooo close!


----------



## SimJam

Angel of the North said:


> My initial HHJ came about when an older (male) cousin was staying with us for a while. After I finished washing my hair, he asked me if I was going to DC it, I told him that it was not something I did and I didn't have anything to DC with. He gave me his tub of Le Klair cholesterol, explained some basic haircare principles and gave me some money to go to the hair shop and stock up on some products. I was 12 years old at the time and his hair couldn't have been more than 3 mm long
> 
> I've been on many HHJ over the years for various reasons, this current HHJ is all about health and length



Girl you cousin set you in the right direction . Im sure his 3mm of hair was well looked after



itsjusthair88 said:


> *Ladies, my hair has been feeling really dry lately, can anybody recommend some affordable moisturizing options? I think I need a heavy butter/cream. Thanks in advance!*



you may have to take a step back and think about what thing or things may be the culprit. Its better to find out the reason why your hair is dry rather than just slapping moisturizer on it.

that being said, what helped my dry hair was adding aloe vera juice to my regimen. I know its good for something like getting the hair back to its normal pH or something like that ... but its like fairy and unicorn tears for my hair all my products work so much better now that AVJ is in my life.



lamaria211 said:


> I'm 99.9% sure I suffer from a nervous disorder called Trichtotillimania its a hair pulling thing.



yes I think I suffer from, this from childhood. I remember I picked a bald spot right in the front of my head, then I moved to the middle (so no one could see) Last year I was in a really stressful job and I almost picked all my edges and nape clean. I actually requested a transfer so save my hair, and sanity 

cant say Im over it, Ive just re-trained myself to mess with something else other than my hair. I actually gave my coworkers permission to slap me if they saw me with my hand in my hair ... they enjoyed that part lol


----------



## Realhairdontcare

NikkiQ said:


> Before I head to the beach for a few hours, I think it's time for....
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What influenced you to start on your HHJ? What was the turning point? A bad hair cut? SHS? Uncontrollable breakage? Just ready for a healthy and fresh start?



In 2011, my hair broke off real bad in the middle back area. Around that time I had lurked on a few hair boards but had no accounts. I had been trying to grow my hair for years and that was the breaking point for me since my hair does not break off at all and my hair had actually grew pretty long up until that year like to almost  past apl. So in January 2012 I took a pic, switched hair stylists a month later who was more into healthy hair care and started my journey.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ojemba

This would be a leap for me but If I get 6 inches this year I should be very close to BSL again but now natural .
I am currently shoulder length
Natural
I plan to wear ps for the most part of the year with maybe 1-2 week breaks 
I will co-wash every weeks or 2 max
Moisturize every other day with spritz 
I will dust ends as needed. 
I will do a deep protein and moisture treatment before each PS
PS of choice are full head weaves and braids. 

2013 Starting length 


Current PS until March


----------



## Phaer

I wanted to say that I really love CourtneyNaturalHair of YouTube's conditioning mix.  I use it for mines and my sister's hair, and detangling is a breeze.

I started my hair journey when I lost my job and couldn't afford to keep going to the salon. I was afraid to self relax, and since I wasn't getting UC I really couldn't afford to go get it done professionally, I was also tired of my hair looking flat and  lifeless.  I went about two months without a relaxer got frustrated with the tangles and the two different texture and took a scissor and started cutting.  After I cut it off I started looking at videos and doing research on how to care for natural hair.


----------



## Angel of the North

SimJam He sure did!  I still smh and laugh about the fact a man with no hair was the one to show me how to take care of my hair which was APL at the time, although there's an 15yr age gap between us he was always my favourite cousin.


----------



## Angel of the North

..........double post sorry ..............


----------



## growbaby

My answer to the QOTD:

I stumbled upon ulovemegz on YouTube and from there, the rest was history lol.

So in other news, I detangled my hair last night and put it in 2 French braids for a braidout bun today and my braids hang down to APL  

Here's how my braid out bun turned out today.


----------



## Evolving78

SETBACK ALERT!

i had my mom to apply my relaxer touchup and she applied it root to tip!  my hair is breaking like crazy!  it is so rough looking!  i am doing a protein treatment now.  i don't have anymore Aphogee, but i am doing an egg/mayo treatment.  i really hope it stops the breakage.  i am so upset!  what the heck was she thinking?  who does that?  

please pray for my hair!  ya'll know i have been through enough with getting my hair back in order.  something told me to just do it myself, since she was acting so tired to do it.

plus she tried to comb my hair with a rattail comb!  i was like use that to just part, not to comb.  then she was so rough with my hair.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

growbaby said:


> My answer to the QOTD:
> 
> I stumbled upon ulovemegz on YouTube and from there, the rest was history lol.
> 
> So in other news, I detangled my hair last night and put it in 2 French braids for a braidout bun today and my braids hang down to APL
> 
> Here's how my braid out bun turned out today.



I watch her video too. Shes awesome. Learned a lot from her


----------



## longhairdreaming

NikkiQ said:


> Before I head to the beach for a few hours, I think it's time for....
> 
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What influenced you to start on your HHJ? What was the turning point? A bad hair cut? SHS? Uncontrollable breakage? Just ready for a healthy and fresh start?


 
My HHJ started when my favorite hairdresser dropped off the face of the earth. At that point I'd only ever had three people in my hair so I wasn't keen on breaking in a new person. I decided I would try to do my hair alone. I did some searching and found tons of info, Hairlista, KISS and youtube. After seeing so many hair journies I decided I would grow my hair myself. Now after years of progress and a few setbacks, my hair is the longest it's ever been! I also learned along the way that my hair isn't supposed to smell so bad when being flat ironed that it turns my stomach and forces me to put my window down when I'm in my car (no heat protectant & a marcel iron)...no wonder my hair stayed the same length and I was always needing trims. So much for my favorite hairdresser . I think back and wonder how did I ever think she was a good hairdresser?!?!?


----------



## longhairdreaming

shortdub78 sorry to hear this! I hope the protein treatment helps!


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> SETBACK ALERT!
> 
> i had my mom to apply my relaxer touchup and she applied it root to tip!  my hair is breaking like crazy!  it is so rough looking!  i am doing a protein treatment now.  i don't have anymore Aphogee, but i am doing an egg/mayo treatment.  i really hope it stops the breakage.  i am so upset!  what the heck was she thinking?  who does that?
> 
> please pray for my hair!  ya'll know i have been through enough with getting my hair back in order.  something told me to just do it myself, since she was acting so tired to do it.
> 
> plus she tried to comb my hair with a rattail comb!  i was like use that to just part, not to comb.  then she was so rough with my hair.



Oh my!  Has she ever relaxed your hair before?  I thought you were trying to stretch a little longer...ok, that's neither here nor there.  So you did a protein treatment, I'm sure you know to pull out your best DC in your stash and impart heavy moisture back into your strands.  Roux Porosity Control Conditioner is great for damaged chemically processed hair, you can add it to your DC, maybe DC overnight.  I've never had this happen so I can't offer much help. I'm so sorry this happened to you, I feel your pain :-(.  Please try to stay calm, stress will only make matters worse.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

^^^i just rinsed out the mayo treatment.  now i am dc'ing with a combo of Ors replenishing and tresemme.  i am going to get the Roux because my hair feels like it needed my cuticles closed.  

my mom did my relaxer over a year ago and it was a virgin, so the overlapping/root to tip thing didn't matter.  but she should know better.  i had plenty of new growth.  i decided not to wait because i hair wasn't having it.  my new growth was starting to dred up on me.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> ^^^i just rinsed out the mayo treatment.  now i am dc'ing with a combo of Ors replenishing and tresemme.  i am going to get the Roux because my hair feels like it needed my cuticles closed.
> 
> my mom did my relaxer over a year ago and it was a virgin, so the overlapping/root to tip thing didn't matter.  but she should know better.  i had plenty of new growth.  i decided not to wait because i hair wasn't having it.  my new growth was starting to dred up on me.



Doesn't ORS replenishing has protein in it??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## dr.j

HHJ started when I realized my hair was staying the same length -APL relaxed. One of my girlfriends raved about LHCF and I finally joined in 2008. I'm natural now but still have issues with retention which is why I'm here in this challenge.


----------



## Angel of the North

shortdub78 Sorry to hear about your setback, I hope you get the breakage under control


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> Doesn't ORS replenishing has protein in it??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



it's a light protein.  way lighter than aphogee.  i'm about to rinse again.  

i just rinsed and no signs of breakage anymore.  i am going to do another treatment later this week.  hopefully i can give myself a good trim tomorrow.  

thanks for being there for me.  i hope my hair gets back on track.  i gained some length and i would hate to have to cut it all off!


----------



## GettingKinky

Hi Ladies!!

This is my first post on LHCF. I lurked all last year and started my HHJ last January, I've learned so much and my hair is much healthier. I spent a lot of time in the APL challenge, I really loved the vibe in that thread. You all are so warm and helpful and encouraging and FUNNY.  I didn't think I would make it to APL so I stayed on the sidelines.  I  had my hair flat ironed for the first time in over a year on Thursday and I am APL! So I'm coming out of lurkdom to join you all here. 

Here's my starting stats:

*Current hair length:* APL - less than an inch to top of BSL. 4 inches to bottom of BSL. 

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/Loc'd:*  56 weeks into transition to texlax

*BSL goal month:* Dec 2013

*Current Reggie: *
Once a week DC on dry hair with AOHSR (I don't use heat) then poo with Kenra platinum care (sulfate free)
Condition with either Kenra Moisturizing conditioner or Aphogee 2 minute. 

Air dry in ponytails or a bun

I get a colored cellophane treatment every 6-8 weeks to color my grays and they make my hair very shiny!

Dust every 8 weeks

Touch-ups every 12-16 weeks

I wear my hair in either buns, braidouts or ponytails. I only use direct heat at the salon so 4 to 6 times a year 


*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL:*
I may look for a different DC as my texlaxed hair gets longer. I may add heat to my DC but I'm lazy so it probably won't happen. 

*Starting picture:*
I can't figure out how to get a picture from my iPhone to post


----------



## Evolving78

now i got some damn egg in my hair!  i don't care about getting it out tonight.  i am just glad my hair isn't breaking like crazy right now.

i will be cowashing and deep conditioning again tues or wed.  i hope that will help get it out.


----------



## crlsweetie912

NikkiQ said:


> Greetings from the beach ladies!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



A picture I took of my hair....I was shocked at how thin and broken off it was....it took me a minute but I found LHCF...the rest is history.


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78 said:


> now i got some damn egg in my hair!  i don't care about getting it out tonight. i am just glad my hair isn't breaking like crazy right now.
> 
> i will be cowashing and deep conditioning again tues or wed. i hope that will help get it out.


 
I cant believe that happened to you!! I'm glad that you were able to get the breakage under control. You handled it VERY well. I think I would've cried my eyes out and just shaved my head & possible slapped my mom & then attempted to shave her head Do you know how much you will have to trim?


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> now i got some damn egg in my hair!  i don't care about getting it out tonight.  i am just glad my hair isn't breaking like crazy right now.
> 
> i will be cowashing and deep conditioning again tues or wed.  i hope that will help get it out.



Thank goodness!!!  How does your hair feel?  You should still get the Roux PC, it worked wonders for my hair and its a staple in my regimen.  You did great!  I want to see all that new length when you finally normalize things.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

to LHCF and the challenge GettingKinky! Glad that you picked our crazy challenge to put your very first post!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ladies can you do me a favor? Check out the challengers list and see if your name is on there. If not, please let me know so I can add you. Don't wanna leave anyone out.

Thinking about today's QOTD...


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

Okay so I been bunning my hair all weekend. I steamed with a mixuture of motions and ORS. My hair feels amazing. I hardly see any breakage. I am not sure what normal breakage is. I only see maybe four or six small pieces of hair a week. Nothing more than that. Is this normal? My hair feels strong and healthy and oh so smooth.


----------



## Guinan

Growingmyhairlong said:


> Okay so I been bunning my hair all weekend. I steamed with a mixuture of motions and ORS. My hair feels amazing. I hardly see any breakage. I am not sure what normal breakage is. I only see maybe four or six small pieces of hair a week. Nothing more than that. Is this normal? My hair feels strong and healthy and oh so smooth.



I normally see 4-6 pieces of breakage a day, so I think that's great that u have that once a week.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> Thank goodness!!!  How does your hair feel?  You should still get the Roux PC, it worked wonders for my hair and its a staple in my regimen.  You did great!  I want to see all that new length when you finally normalize things.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i'm going to have SO pick some up today! it feels a lot better, like nothing ever happened. that treatment really did help and i was able to dust too.  thank you and the rest of the ladies again!


----------



## NikkiQ

**Question of the Day!!!**

What does a typical wash day look like for you? Pre-poo? Shampoo? Condition cleanse? DC? Protein treat? Air dry? Blow dry?


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What does a typical wash day look like for you? Pre-poo? Shampoo? Condition cleanse? DC? Protein treat? Air dry? Blow dry?



A typical wash day for me is to detangle with water and oil and my fingers. Put my hair in twists. If I am using shampoo (shea moisture black soap) I put it in a dye applicator bottle and apply it at the roots only and scrub my scalp really well. If I am using Terressentials mud wash and aztec healing bentonite clay mixed I undo one twist at a time and apply to hair dampened with water from my spray bottle. Let it sit under plastic cap for 15-30 min. and rinse it out. Then I apply my deep conditioner mix of mayo (yes the kind you put on sandwiches and in potato salad... lol) EVCO and AOGPB. Apply new plastic cap and sit under dryer for 15-30 min. Rinse and Style.


----------



## SimJam

Growingmyhairlong said:


> Okay so I been bunning my hair all weekend. I steamed with a mixuture of motions and ORS. My hair feels amazing. I hardly see any breakage. I am not sure what normal breakage is. *I only see maybe four or six small pieces of hair a week. Nothing more than that. Is this normal*? My hair feels strong and healthy and oh so smooth.



thats awesome !!!!

I may see about that amount each time I redo my twist out, 2 - 3 times a week.


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What does a typical wash day look like for you? Pre-poo? Shampoo? Condition cleanse? DC? Protein treat? Air dry? Blow dry?



*Cleanse:* shampoo bar or creme cleanser
*light Protein DC: *heat therapy wrap 30 mins
*Moisture DC:* heat therapy wrap 30 mins/ steam 15-29mins or overnight
*Spritz:* plain AVJ or tea (made with herbs and AVJ)
*Style*

Ive also started to do a pre wash with ACV, I focus on my scalp (only if Ive used a lot of products between wash days, and definitely if Ive used Oyins Pomades or have been applying any growth aids to my scalp)

I saw this in a video from Naptural85 and HV also suggests doing this periodically in conjunction with using their shampoo bar. I think it really helps to cleanse the scalp. especially if you primarily use creme cleansers as I do.

edit: I didnt add detangling, because, my typical wash day does not include detangling before washing. I keep my hair stretched and untangled. I may just do a quick removal of shed hair before I start washing. Also when I use a cleansing creme, I basically detangle while washing


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What does a typical wash day look like for you? Pre-poo? Shampoo? Condition cleanse? DC? Protein treat? Air dry? Blow dry?



A typical wash day for me starts with a pre poo of EVOCO for at least an hour. A wash using sulfate free poo (CON argan oil poo is my new baby's daddy). A DC using heat for at least 45 mins. Then a CW, my main conditioners are Aussie Moist and now one of my Loreal Advanced hair care conditioner's. Usually 2 leave ins, a spray liquid and a creamy one. Then I air dry 100% of the time. Bun n done!


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What does a typical wash day look like for you? Pre-poo? Shampoo? Condition cleanse? DC? Protein treat? Air dry? Blow dry?



I normally saturate my hair with coconut oil a day or two before I wash it. So when it's FINALLY time to wash, I take my trusty Elasta Creme Conditioning Shampoo, then follow up with a conditioner. Recently I've been using Redken's Extreme, which I use somewhat as a deep conditioner because I take HOT showers, so it's not like being under a dryer, but kinda is. 

I normally air dry in twists.


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What does a typical wash day look like for you? Pre-poo? Shampoo? Condition cleanse? DC? Protein treat? Air dry? Blow dry?



Typical wash day: shampoo hair only every other month; but biweekly I use roux porosity control, then I deep condition with ORS Olive Oil; place shower cap on and leave conditioner in my hair for at least 2 to 3 hours. Rinse out; apply leave-in conditioner; then Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor; heat protectant, blow dry low heat and then flat iron.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What does a typical wash day look like for you? Pre-poo? Shampoo? Condition cleanse? DC? Protein treat? Air dry? Blow dry?



My typical wash day follows with a different source of my own dc, leave it overnight then shampoo with mane n tail shampoo,  then leave the mane n tail conditioner for five minutes then rinse. Apply rose water and s curl activator then seal with coconut oil. I want to try a protein treatment but im scared.


----------



## GrowAHead

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What does a typical wash day look like for you? Pre-poo? Shampoo? Condition cleanse? DC? Protein treat? Air dry? Blow dry?



Typical wash day: 

Prepoo with a conditioner coated in an oil blend
Shampoo - with a moisturizing shampoo  (chelate once a month if needed)
Condition - Deep condition for 30 min to an hour depending on what distracts me lol
Treatment - Do a quick Roux treatment to close my porous hair after the condition
Apply leave-ins - usually one conditioner and one protein based (keratin mist or green tea & keratin mist)
Rollerset (sometimes with setting foam - Nairobi, sometimes with a serum - Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Relaxing Balm) - I watch a Netflix episode of Family Guy - my goal is to finish my set before the episode goes off

Turn on the dvd player and sit under my LCL to watch some sappy movie - takes about 40-45 min for my hair to dry but I'm usually under there for about an hour (that's my me time lol)

Last Step - take down rollers, either leave it curly, bun it, or do an updo.  Very very rarely I'll flat iron it - but since I suck so much at flat ironing I don't try often.  

If I'm rushing I can do all that in about 2 hours... but most of the time wash day is kind of lazy...


----------



## Dee Raven

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What does a typical wash day look like for you? Pre-poo? Shampoo? Condition cleanse? DC? Protein treat? Air dry? Blow dry?



My typical wash day up until I cut my hair this year consisted of prepooing, conditioning and detangling in the shower, style and air dry.

But now that I'm back to wash n go's, I'm trying out new routines. Today's routine was DC overnight, rinse, apply conditioner, detangle, add styling product, air dry. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## GettingKinky

I figured out how to add a picture! This is my after my stylist flat ironed it after my cellophane treatment. In her words she got it "relaxer straight" and she did. I actually think it is too flat. I can't wait to wash and get some volume back.


----------



## GrowAHead

Does NikkiQ answer NikkiQ 's questions?


----------



## Damaged but not out

Let me first excuse these pics, this is the first time I have had to rely on me,myself and I to do this. Turns out I suck at this.
length check braided January 3rd.


----------



## longhairdreaming

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What does a typical wash day look like for you? Pre-poo? Shampoo? Condition cleanse? DC? Protein treat? Air dry? Blow dry?


 
Yay QOTD! My typical wash day lately(in kinky twists) consists of diluted Kinky Curly Come Clean in an applicator bottle with peppermint oil and tea tree oil put directly onto my dry scalp. I massage it in and let sit for a few minutes(I love, love, love the tingle) then rinse and repeat if needed. DC with AO HSR for 30-40min. Aloe vera juice sealed with coconut oil mixed with peppermint and tea tree oils and air dry. I always air dry unless I'm going to straighten. Interestingly enough I'm finding my hair does well without prepooing but maybe I add so much oil during the week that I don't need a prepoo


----------



## Damaged but not out

Flat Iron Bday was iffy in the beginning but it all worked out in the end. Used too many products hair was a little too oily but not terrible. Really pleased.
The blow dry, tension method, med-heat on air dried, but still damp hair.









The flat iron, comb chase one pass. 350 degrees









Put a bunch of bantu knots in, then pulled them apart. Did a pin under fake angled bob looking thing. But at the point was too rushed and couldn't take pics. Below is a pic of bantu knots undone, before I had the idea to pin and tuck. Also the hair lasted for 4 hours, until I hit the crowded dance floor. It's still straight kinda. But poofy at the roots.




In conclusion my ends are sh!t but, I cut an inch off on the 6th. So i'm not trimming again till my BC anniversary in March.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What does a typical wash day look like for you? Pre-poo? Shampoo? Condition cleanse? DC? Protein treat? Air dry? Blow dry?


 
*Prepoo* with ORS Replenishing and Avocado Oil, sometimes with honey.
*Shampoo* with sulfate free like SSI Jojoba Hemp - usually 1x per wk (sulfate shampoo as needed-- product buildup, etc.)
Ocassional cowash/cleanse with VO5 especially when wet bunning
Every other wash day, ORS Mayo or a Moisture DC.  Sometimes I follow ORS Mayo with SSI Avocado DC.
*Tea Rinse - *black, green or chamomile with herbs if I have them (90% of them time unless I'm lazy) usually under DC  and then a spray with final rinse
*Air dry* if wearing curly, buns or twistouts, *Blow dry* if wearing straight


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm officially slowly sinking into a state of depression.  I just washed my hair which by the way, it feels great.  My problem is I still have lots of shedding and breakage; long, medium and short pieces.  If this breakage doesn't stop, I'm going to have to trim all my progress off next week.  

This is a combo of shed and broken hairs:  
View attachment 189167

I see breakage and shed hairs even on non-wash days, not a lot because I don't comb thru my hair on these days. Should I be worried??  Any advise??  I've tried garlic extract and it worked for a few days and my ends feel fine, just a little jagged but no obvious splits.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

GrowAHead said:


> Does @NikkiQ answer @NikkiQ 's questions?


 
Not all the time  I don't like to focus on me. I want to encourage everyone else and bring everyone together.


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> I figured out how to add a picture! This is my after my stylist flat ironed it after my cellophane treatment. In her words she got it "relaxer straight" and she did. I actually think it is too flat. I can't wait to wash and get some volume back.


 
You look mightly close to BSL GettingKinky. How much further do you have before you can claim it? I'm guessing about 1.5-2".




Damaged but not out said:


> Flat Iron Bday was iffy in the beginning but it all worked out in the end. Used too many products hair was a little too oily but not terrible. Really pleased.
> The blow dry, tension method, med-heat on air dried, but still damp hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flat iron, comb chase one pass. 350 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a bunch of bantu knots in, then pulled them apart. Did a pin under fake angled bob looking thing. But at the point was too rushed and couldn't take pics. Below is a pic of bantu knots undone, before I had the idea to pin and tuck. Also the hair lasted for 4 hours, until I hit the crowded dance floor. It's still straight kinda. But poofy at the roots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In conclusion my ends are sh!t but, I cut an inch off on the 6th. So i'm not trimming again till my BC anniversary in March.


 
Looks like you did a good job. A WHOLE lot better than I would ever do that's for damn sure 




KiWiStyle said:


> I'm officially slowly sinking into a state of depression. I just washed my hair which by the way, it feels great. My problem is I still have lots of shedding and breakage; long, medium and short pieces. If this breakage doesn't stop, I'm going to have to trim all my progress off next week.
> 
> This is a combo of shed and broken hairs:
> View attachment 189167
> 
> I see breakage and shed hairs even on non-wash days, not a lot because I don't comb thru my hair on these days. Should I be worried?? Any advise?? I've tried garlic extract and it worked for a few days and my ends feel fine, just a little jagged but no obvious splits.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
When's the last time you had your ends trimmed? WHat about protein treatments? The ladies suggested tea rinses to me when I was freaking out about shedding.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> When's the last time you had your ends trimmed? WHat about protein treatments? The ladies suggested tea rinses to me when I was freaking out about shedding.




I had a really good trim back at the end of October 2012 during my last relaxer.  I henna and do protein treatments, I used AO GPB because I had recently did a henndigo and didn't want to dry my hair too much. I'm going to try the tea rinse when I wash again on the weekend.  I stopped taking MN in Saturday in preparation for my relaxer next week, I'll see if stopping the MN helps any.  My hair has been doing so well, I don't think I've experienced excessive breakage during my HHJ before.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

deedoswell said:


> Typical wash day: shampoo hair only every other month; *but biweekly I use roux porosity control,* then I deep condition with ORS Olive Oil; place shower cap on and leave conditioner in my hair for at least 2 to 3 hours. Rinse out; apply leave-in conditioner; then Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor; heat protectant, blow dry low heat and then flat iron.



how do you use it? do you like "wash" your hair with it.
interesting... do you every get buildup?



GettingKinky said:


> I figured out how to add a picture! This is my after my stylist flat ironed it after my cellophane treatment. In her words she got it "relaxer straight" and she did. I actually think it is too flat. I can't wait to wash and get some volume back.



chile are u natural? Thats a ridiculous flat iron !!!!


----------



## Sholapie

Qotd: I shampoo/clarify thoroughly as i only do so once a week. Most weeks I'll shampoo on a Friday then bun with no product so i can dc the next day on clean hair. Plus i hate jumping in and out the shower.
Every other week I'll use henna 
Dc with under dryer for about 15mins let cool down for 10
Rinse and detangle in shower
I've started doing an acidic last rinse
M&S with Hawaiian silky and grapeseed oil
Style


----------



## Jobwright

KiWiStyle  I don't think that was alot of hair that shed.  I was a little worried myself last week but I just sucked it up that it was not more than 50-100 strands which is normal shedding.  I too am using MN...hoping that will not be a problem but a HELP in growing!  Try the tea rinse though.  I am anxious to hear that things are getting better for you!


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> You look mightly close to BSL @GettingKinky. How much further do you have before you can claim it? I'm guessing about 1.5-2".
> 
> 
> NikkiQI have a wide bra strap. I'm about an inch to the top but 4 inches to the bottom. Do we claim at the top, bottom or middle?


----------



## GettingKinky

SimJam said:


> chile are u natural? Thats a ridiculous flat iron !!!!


 

SimJam I am transistioning to texlax (it barely straightens my hair). Right now I've been transisitioning for 56 weeks so I have 5-6 inches of texlaxed hair and I'm 9 weeks post.

I think she used the smooth part of a hot comb to get roots all the way to my scalp. I could feel the heat. But it's already startin to revert at the roots so I don't think I have heat damage.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Jobwright said:


> KiWiStyle  I don't think that was alot of hair that shed.  I was a little worried myself last week but I just sucked it up that it was not more than 50-100 strands which is normal shedding.  I too am using MN...hoping that will not be a problem but a HELP in growing!  Try the tea rinse though.  I am anxious to hear that things are getting better for you!



Thank you, I'll know on Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2

My hand is in my hair too much! I set up an appt for Friday afternoon to get a flat twist updo. Hopefully it will last for 3 or 4 wks. I'm determine to get to BSL!!


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> @NikkiQI have a wide bra strap. I'm about an inch to the top but 4 inches to the bottom. Do we claim at the top, bottom or middle?


 

A lot of ladies claim it when their hair hits the top of their bra strap.


----------



## Evolving78

my right side is still rough, tangled and breaking.  i am going to give the Roux a shot and not wait until tomorrow.  my SO got me the shampoo, conditioner, and some type of leave-in treatment.   i don't know if i will use the leave-in treatment.  it's not for relaxed, but for permanent wave.  but it's for color treated hair as well.  i still have some color left.


----------



## NikkiQ

Keep us posted shortdub78


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> my right side is still rough, tangled and breaking.  i am going to give the Roux a shot and not wait until tomorrow.  my SO got me the shampoo, conditioner, and some type of leave-in treatment.   i don't know if i will use the leave-in treatment.  it's not for relaxed, but for permanent wave.  but it's for color treated hair as well.  i still have some color left.



I hope the Roux Shampoo and Conditioner Combo works.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

just shampooed, roux, and now i am dc'ing.  i hope my hair acts right.  i thought i was out of the woods last night.  but it was some serious damage done, so i need to be patient.


----------



## itsjusthair88

SimJam said:


> you may have to take a step back and think about what thing or things may be the culprit. Its better to find out the reason why your hair is dry rather than just slapping moisturizer on it.
> 
> that being said, what helped my dry hair was adding aloe vera juice to my regimen. I know its good for something like getting the hair back to its normal pH or something like that ... but its like fairy and unicorn tears for my hair all my products work so much better now that AVJ is in my life.



Thanks SimJam, I have Aloe in my regimen already and the dryness is pretty new; I think I did a little too much protein this last wash and that might be it. 



shortdub78 said:


> SETBACK ALERT!



I'm sorry that happened to you Shortdub78, but it sounds like you have it under control already 



NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What does a typical wash day look like for you? Pre-poo? Shampoo? Condition cleanse? DC? Protein treat? Air dry? Blow dry?



I don't have a typical wash day, but I tried a new method that seemed to work really well and I am going to give it another go next weekend:


Protein treatment every 3-6 weeks (maybe) with heat cap and let it sit for an hour to 1.5 hours
Pre-condition with a cheapie condish with nice slip and detangle ahead of time and put hair in 4-6 loose twists
Shampoo is diluted and put in an application bottle, so it can be applied directly to my scalp and not dry out my hair too much
Apply DC in sections on the twists and put on heat cap, sit with it for 2-3 hours, rinse in shower and use condish/oil/AVJ leave-in
Do whatever styling with whatever moisturizer.
Today, I have my wig on...that is all.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yall's wash day routines make mine sound so blah and boring! All I do is shampoo, DC, detangle and braid. That's it. Which is why I didn't answer my own question. It's nothing special so I just kept it to myself.


----------



## Angel of the North

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What does a typical wash day look like for you? Pre-poo? Shampoo? Condition cleanse? DC? Protein treat? Air dry? Blow dry?



*Pre-poo:* with moisture or protein conditioner alone/mixed with oil/sealed with oil or a HOT
*Shampoo:* 2 times a month (one is clarifying)
*Co-wash:* once on wash day (between shampoos) and once midweek
*DC:* weekly with moisture/protein/moisture & protein DC
*Protein treatment:* before and after a relaxer and when needed in between
*Air dry:* weekly
*Blow dry:* on relaxer day or if I'm strightening
*Rollerset:* when I can be bothered

I m & s  and usually air dry in a plaited bun


----------



## KiWiStyle

My wash day: 

Prepoo - Rarely but when I do I use my Ceramide mix or EVCO and sit under a dryer for 20 minutes or overnight.  

Shampoo - Weekly with (NEW) WEN 613, rinse, apply roux PC for 1 minute, rinse.  I clarify every 4-6 weeks with Kenra Clarfying/Chelatng Shampoo.

Protein: With dry heat as needed. I'm no longer on a schedule with this.

Steam DC - JOICO Moisture Recovery Balm.  Overnight if my hair has been extremely dry.  
Rinse. 

Detangle.

Leave-In - Darcy's Botanicals Daily, apply Henna Sooq Cocoveda, air dry in scarf method.

Moisturize & Seal - later the same day or the next with a Qhemet Biologics product and seal with the oil of the month, I rotate them every month. Then bun.

Style - Rollerset.  I use my my leave-in, Paul Mitchell SSS and Nairobi Setting Foam and roll on Teal or Gray rollers.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster

shortdub78 said:


> SETBACK ALERT!
> 
> i had my mom to apply my relaxer touchup and she applied it root to tip!  my hair is breaking like crazy!  it is so rough looking!  i am doing a protein treatment now.  i don't have anymore Aphogee, but i am doing an egg/mayo treatment.  i really hope it stops the breakage.  i am so upset!  what the heck was she thinking?  who does that?
> 
> please pray for my hair!  ya'll know i have been through enough with getting my hair back in order.  something told me to just do it myself, since she was acting so tired to do it.
> 
> plus she tried to comb my hair with a rattail comb!  i was like use that to just part, not to comb.  then she was so rough with my hair.



Oh Lord, well let's look on the good side, pregnant people have really strong hair that grows fast. Did you douse your hair with coconut oil yet? There is a mizani mask for emergencies like this brb with the link to Supergirl post about that mizani mask

Eta: I used to use one of supergirls old post to take care of my hair. I can't find it. She recommended mizani but I can't remember the name. It might have been H2O. Maybe someone else remembers the one.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

This is my wash day:

I cowash with VO5 moisture milks, followed by either a protein dc or moisturizing dc, then after rinsing I let air dry apply my leave in, then seal, and apply Bantu knots. Pretty simple I think 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

shortdub78 Im really sorry about your setback. I hope you get everything under control. 

OAN: I have been sick with the flu. After my cowash and dc Sunday I applied my leave in and sealed then I put in my knots for which I haven't taken them down yet. I have been just too lazy  and sore. Hopefully this won't cause a setback.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm officially slowly sinking into a state of depression.  I just washed my hair which by the way, it feels great.  My problem is I still have lots of shedding and breakage; long, medium and short pieces.  If this breakage doesn't stop, I'm going to have to trim all my progress off next week.
> 
> This is a combo of shed and broken hairs:
> 
> I see breakage and shed hairs even on non-wash days, not a lot because I don't comb thru my hair on these days. Should I be worried??  Any advise??  I've tried garlic extract and it worked for a few days and my ends feel fine, just a little jagged but no obvious splits.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



How does the hair on your head feel and look?  I really wish I could help but I don't see a lot of hair anywhere except on wash day because I'm in a Twistout 100% of the time and I "pineapple" at night.  I refuse to worry about at hair on washday no matter how big that hair all is.  I added ceramides a couple of weeks ago with twice a day scalp massages with the baby bee baby oil and Nexxus headdress leave-in on washday.  You might be worried needlessly.


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> just shampooed, roux, and now i am dc'ing.  i hope my hair acts right.  i thought i was out of the woods last night.  but it was some serious damage done, so i need to be patient.



I started using Nexxus Headdress leave-in because it has ceramides but it has wonderful slip too.  You said that you didn't like the Wen 613 (I haven't tried that one) but I have the Wen Sweet Almond Mint and that's what I use.  I love the Remoist for DC-ing-this is what has gotten me through this stretch.  Have you tried any of the other Wen formulas?


----------



## CurlsBazillion

Update.  I have stayed true to my regimen and I while my hair isn't much longer since my last post in Nov its thicker.  I've gotten into a comfortable place with my hair and I don't have to try to figure out what it needs.  The last thing I need to do to be where I want to be is to be more gentle when detangling.  I plan to do a length check on straight hair in Feb and put my hair in braids under wigs for until the summer after that.  Until then I'm wearing buns and the style in the Jan picture.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I cowashed this evening with aussie moist and let it air dry to 90%

Then I applied jbco and wgho to my scalp
Then I applied jbco and wgho and moroccan oil to all of my hair
Then I applied Shea Moisture thickening milk all over(it sort of rewet my hair because i used a bunch
Then I applied some Cownboy Magic to help with detangling(success)
then I sectioned it and applied qp elasta mango/olive oil to each section and two strand twisted it, I've probably got 15-20 twists
after I twisted it all i applied regular castor oil to each strand.  
I think my hair was on the brink of death.  lol

I knew it was dry and it was really struggling with abnormal shrinkage
my hair wouldn't hold any definition once it was dry
my ends bushed up really bad
and today was my breaking point.  I've decided to just keep my hair uber moisturized and hidden for a while.  
I know that sounds like a lot of products, and it is, but if yall had seen the condition of my hair you would not be surprised because each of those products lend something to my hair.  

My twists are hanging and not dry and shriveled up, my hair feels so soft and I may take the twists out this weekend and wear a twist out just for a few hours.  then twist it right back up using this same process if it turns out to give me good results after the week.


----------



## Seamonster

I have been hair lazy for a long time. I didn't even do my curformers or flat iron. My flat iron is still new in the box. Maybe next year. 

Wash day 
1. Pre poo Overnight: Some kind of onion mask as usual 
2. Shampoo
3. Oil scalp 
4. massage
5. Scratch
6. cowash

My leave in routine
oil scalp 
pour tea/ACV/AV on hair
oil hair
dc or leave in
grease/butter/styler
One cornrow
baggy

HeChangedMyName looks like we are using the same winter routine


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Seamonster it does look that way.  you've reminded me that I need to do ACV.  I also plan to incorporate aloe vera juice.  it is awesome at sealing my cuticle.


----------



## NikkiQ

Up early with the pups. Gonna moisturize the braids a bit later. I wonder how long they can hang in there. My little rubber bands are popping off every chance they get lol


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Yall's wash day routines make mine sound so blah and boring! All I do is shampoo, DC, detangle and braid. That's it. Which is why I didn't answer my own question. It's nothing special so I just kept it to myself.


 
What kind of poo's do you typically use?  What do you DC with?


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> What kind of poo's do you typically use? What do you DC with?


 
I use whatever shampoo I have around. I don't have a staple shampoo. I mix my DCs though. Usually a Lustrasilk cholesterol, SE megasilk moisture treatment, and a Curl Junkie DC. Leave it on for a couple hours or overnight. Told you my reggie was boring


----------



## KiWiStyle

I wonder what my stylist will say about my ends next week, I want to pull out the scissors so bad.  I got a trim this past October but my ends look frayed, all I do is air dry and bun so what gives.  This past month I've been rollersetting on magnetic rollers, isn't this style suppose to help your hair grow.  If she agrees and says my ends look a bit rough, I'm getting a 1/4" trim and not waiting until the end of the year again to trim.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

I'm using a method I learned off sistawithrealhair YouTube channel. She heavily oils her hair focusing on her ends then wraps her hair in Saran wrap and doesn't touch it for 30 day's! I'm only doing it 3 days at a time. I do it from one wash day to the next. I have to say I like it so far. I've got my ends wrapped in plastic in a braided bun with GSO. I checked on my ends last night and they feel so good so soft and moisturized. I think I'll continue this method till I'm bsl


----------



## HeChangedMyName

KiWiStyle said:


> I wonder what my stylist will say about my ends next week, I want to pull out the scissors so bad.  I got a trim this past October but my ends look frayed, all I do is air dry and bun so what gives.  This past month I've been rollersetting on magnetic rollers, isn't this style suppose to help your hair grow.  If she agrees and says my ends look a bit rough, I'm getting a 1/4" trim and not waiting until the end of the year again to trim.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I don't know if it is the same for you, but my hair doesn't like air drying anymore.  I have to slather on product and then braid or tie it down some way, otherwise, my ends look like they been ate by the lawn mower.  I'm still learning.  I just trimmed nearly an inch and now I'm in two strand twists.



lamaria211 said:


> I'm using a method I learned off sistawithrealhair YouTube channel. She heavily oils her hair focusing on her ends then wraps her hair in Saran wrap and doesn't touch it for 30 day's! I'm only doing it 3 days at a time. I do it from one wash day to the next. I have to say I like it so far. I've got my ends wrapped in plastic in a braided bun with GSO. I checked on my ends last night and they feel so good so soft and moisturized. I think I'll continue this method till I'm bsl



I like this.  I found out last night that my hair needed more oily juices. It hasn't been very cold yet, but I'm guessing there is still something different about winter air and summer air because my hair was crying out thirsty.  I may try this for the rest of the week. . .need to buy some jerricurl bags.  lol


----------



## KiWiStyle

Last night I moisturized & sealed my length and NG in sections, bunned and put a plastic cap on over my bun.  I just removed it and my ends do look a little better.  I decided to protective style in my tried and true single bread and leave my hair alone until my next wash day this weekend.  

View attachment 189363

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

lamaria211 said:


> I'm using a method I learned off sistawithrealhair YouTube channel. She heavily oils her hair focusing on her ends then wraps her hair in Saran wrap and doesn't touch it for 30 day's! I'm only doing it 3 days at a time. I do it from one wash day to the next. I have to say I like it so far. I've got my ends wrapped in plastic in a braided bun with GSO. I checked on my ends last night and they feel so good so soft and moisturized. I think I'll continue this method till I'm bsl



I like this idea.  My ends feel better now since I did a bun baggy overnight.  Maybe I can just cover my ends with a small piece of plastic wrap and tuck in to conceal it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

HeChangedMyName said:


> I don't know if it is the same for you, but my hair doesn't like air drying anymore.  I have to slather on product and then braid or tie it down some way, otherwise, my ends look like they been ate by the lawn mower.  I'm still learning.  I just trimmed nearly an inch and now I'm in two strand twist



Thanks.  I now put leave-in and an oil on my hair before I allow it to dry.  My hair and ends usually look and feel nice just afterwards but soon after, my ends look dry and frayed.  I'm wondering if I need to wet bun...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Hmmm wrapping your ends in saran wrap huh? Interesting.


----------



## NikkiQ

**Question of the Day!!!**

What are some bandwagons you jumped on that you regret? Are there any that you stuck with to this day that continues to work for you?


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What are some bandwagons you jumped on that you regret? Are there any that you stuck with to this day that continues to work for you?



The only bandwagons I've jumped on were MN , sulfur powder and Henna. I don't regret either but I do know the sulfur isn't for me because I can't stand the lingering smell and I'm still assessing the MN in my regimen, I can't see long term use of it.  I love henna and will most likely be a henna head for life!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

Random realization. My texlaxed hair doesn't seem to revert. Thursday was the first time I had my hair flat ironed without a touch up. I have 9 weeks of new growth and that part is reverting.  The texlaxed parts (5-6 inches) are still bone straight. I'm not sure if this is because texlaxed hair stays straight better or if the roots just get wetter from sweat. I'll have to mist the texlaxed part and see.


----------



## kandiekj100

Didn't stick with
Heavily sealing w/ vaseline. It was not bad, I just haven't done it since I relaxed again. I might try it to see how my relaxed hair likes it.

Sticking with it
crisco - I've been using this to seal, usually on wash day when braiding up my hair prepping for a braidout (I guess the crisco replaced the vasline). I also use it when flat-ironing (which I rarely do)
henna - I love the shine on flat-ironed hair and ease of detangling after doing henna. I would love to do it more often if it wasn't so time-consuming (esp b/c I started doing Indigo as well) and messy. I henna about once every 4 months or so.

I don't think there is anything else.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Last night I moisturized & sealed my length and NG in sections, bunned and put a plastic cap on over my bun.  I just removed it and my ends do look a little better.  I decided to protective style in my tried and true single bread and leave my hair alone until my next wash day this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I love that braid!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> I love that braid!



Thanks buddy .  I probably should have never stopped wearing it, I remembered my retention was amazing when I wore it daily.  I started getting fancy when I started getting some length, for now on I'll only be fancy some of the time, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gvin89

So I've just finished celebrating my sorority's Centennial Founders' Day and received so many compliments on my hair.  I hit folks with a double whammy...flat iron and baby bump - reactions were hilarious!  At any rate, what protective style can I do with my straight hair until I get it done next week?


----------



## NikkiQ

gvin89 said:


> So I've just finished celebrating my sorority's Centennial Founders' Day and received so many compliments on my hair. I hit folks with a double whammy...flat iron and baby bump - reactions were hilarious! At any rate, what protective style can I do with my straight hair until I get it done next week?


 
Banana clips and buns are always cute. Especially when paired with a baby bump!


----------



## Mjon912

Hi ladies, I thought I joined this challenge but I looks like I didn't so let me introduce myself 

I'm MJ...
-im grazing apl right now, ive been doing 1inch+trims to get rid of some thin ends hopefully I'll be BSL by Oct, that gives me 10 months to get there which I think is doable as long as I don't get the itch to do any major cuts or have a setback
-Im texlaxed but transitioning to natural! My last relaxer was in the beginning of August 2012 so I'm about 5momths post now, my goal is thick healthy hair but I'm not brave enough for the BC so I plan on just keeping my ends cut, and letting my relaxer grow out
-so far I haven't had any problems, I wash every 10-14 days, prepoo with oils, honey and some kind of hair mask, wash with either a sulfate free shampoo or regular shampoo, deep condition with a light protein and add a clear rinse to my hair while I deep condition (I do a hard protein treatment every month and a half), apply my leave ins and oils, roller set and sit under the dryer, then flat iron my roots and wrap at night. 
-other then that I use hair trigger growth elixir every few nights on my scalp and since I'm prego  I take a prenatal vitamin everyday, I don't plan on stopping after I deliver and will probably add a few more vits and supplements as well as starting back up with MN...I'll post a pic when I'm don't washing my hair...HAPPY HAIR GROWING LADIES


----------



## NikkiQ

to the challenge Mjon912


----------



## Mjon912

KiWiStyle your bun in your siggy looks amazing, the shine is beautiful!!!

NikkiQ I forgot his name in your siggy, but I love him, I almost died when Found out he was Bane in Batman: the dark knight rises...he got HUGE


----------



## Kerryann

Ok I have a question 

Since everyone says APL is the hardest length to reach. Whats the chance that most of us breeze past BSL by the end of summer


----------



## NikkiQ

Mjon912 said:


> @KiWiStyle your bun in your siggy looks amazing, the shine is beautiful!!!
> 
> @NikkiQ I forgot his name in your siggy, but I love him, I almost died when Found out he was Bane in Batman: the dark knight rises...he got HUGE


 
Tom Hardy. Mmm I love that man 



Kerryann said:


> Ok I have a question
> 
> Since everyone says APL is the hardest length to reach. Whats the chance that most of us breeze past BSL by the end of summer


 
I think a good bit of the ladies in here will be BSL by the end of July. There's so many lovely heads of hair that are already just a few inches from BSL that they'll be there in no time


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What are some bandwagons you jumped on that you regret? Are there any that you stuck with to this day that continues to work for you?



I regret jumping on the MN bandwagon due to massive shedding. I was scared I was gonna go bald lol. The one that I stuck with though, was the GHE method or baggy method depending on my hairs need. I also have stuck with cowashing. I love cowashing 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I'm using a method I learned off sistawithrealhair YouTube channel. She heavily oils her hair focusing on her ends then wraps her hair in Saran wrap and doesn't touch it for 30 day's! I'm only doing it 3 days at a time. I do it from one wash day to the next. I have to say I like it so far. I've got my ends wrapped in plastic in a braided bun with GSO. I checked on my ends last night and they feel so good so soft and moisturized. I think I'll continue this method till I'm bsl



I just went to sistawithrealhair's YouTube channel and I have a question...Why does she only wash her hair once a month?  Really, why!?!?!?  Her hair is gorgeous but why wait so long? And in Philly...with all that heat and environmental stuff...seems like a long time to me.  The bagging, I love and the oils, love it, but why no water, no moisture at all, only dc once a month.  Help me lamaria211


----------



## hnntrr

Set back. Woohoo..


----------



## SimJam

hnntrr said:


> Set back. Woohoo..



What happened?

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What are some bandwagons you jumped on that you regret? Are there any that you stuck with to this day that continues to work for you?



Wasn't even a bandwagon from lhcf even though ladies here were doing it.
A coworker mentioned that she used a tea blend in her hair, I brewed up my tea and merrily doused my hair in it
I had the worst breakage ever!

Funily my hair loves my tea blend now. I may have made it too strong that time.  I also make it with avj now and its a staple.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

lamaria211 said:


> I'm using a method I learned off sistawithrealhair YouTube channel. She heavily oils her hair focusing on her ends then wraps her hair in Saran wrap and doesn't touch it for 30 day's! I'm only doing it 3 days at a time. I do it from one wash day to the next. I have to say I like it so far. I've got my ends wrapped in plastic in a braided bun with GSO. I checked on my ends last night and they feel so good so soft and moisturized. I think I'll continue this method till I'm bsl



I wanted to try that. Will texlax hair work? R u texlax?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

The worst or @ least not my fav bandwagon was oil rinses @ 26wks post. It made my hair an oily mess

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What are some bandwagons you jumped on that you regret? Are there any that you stuck with to this day that continues to work for you?


 
*HE LTR* was the worst thing ever for my hair!  I bought 1 full bottle and an almost full bottle from the product exchange and threw away both after 2 uses.  It made my hair feel dry and terrible.  I could not believe I heard so many good things about it.

Using *MN* has become a way of life for me.  Just part of my regimen, no matter how I wear my hair.  My scalp loves it for some reason. 

*Tea rinses* are the business...sometimes I don't have time to brew, but I will always keep them as part of my regimen too.  I like them as preventative measure, even if I'm not shedding.  The Caffeine in tea decreases shedding by blocking DHT, promotes hair growth, promotes shine, darkens hair (black), and enhances natural highlights (chamomile).  I haven't even experimented with any 'fancy' teas yet.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

*Add me please*

~Current hair length *BSB*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd *Texlax*
~BSL goal month *August *
~Current Reggie and styling choices 
*Sun - poo/DC/air dry/bun
Wed - prepoo w/oil/DC/cowash/air dry/bun 
Texlax at 12 weeks*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? *Be consistent*
~Post a beginning 
(*starting picture in signature Dec 2012*)


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

jprayze tell me more about this tea and shedding....I have posted and read and ask but the more information the better.  If you dont mind, what tea? how much water/tea bags? how do you apply spray bottle/pour? Do you rinse and DC? or apply the DC over the tea? Do you DC or cowash?  Sorry for all the questions, I am shedding like a pup and I want an end!!!  TIA!!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

jprayze tell me more about this tea and shedding....I have posted and read and ask but the more information the better.  If you dont mind, what tea? how much water/tea bags? how do you apply spray bottle/pour? Do you rinse and DC? or apply the DC over the tea? Do you DC or cowash?  Sorry for all the questions, I am shedding like a pup and I want an end!!!  TIA!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> HE LTR was the worst thing ever for my hair!  I bought 1 full bottle and an almost full bottle from the product exchange and threw away both after 2 uses.  It made my hair feel dry and terrible.  I could not believe I heard so many good things about it.
> 
> Using MN has become a way of life for me.  Just part of my regimen, no matter how I wear my hair.  My scalp loves it for some reason.
> 
> Tea rinses are the business...sometimes I don't have time to brew, but I will always keep them as part of my regimen too.  I like them as preventative measure, even if I'm not shedding.  The Caffeine in tea decreases shedding by blocking DHT, promotes hair growth, promotes shine, darkens hair (black), and enhances natural highlights (chamomile).  I haven't even experimented with any 'fancy' teas yet.



Off to get some Chamomile Tea!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North

KiWiStyle said:


> Last night I moisturized & sealed my length and NG in sections, bunned and put a plastic cap on over my bun.  I just removed it and my ends do look a little better.  I decided to protective style in my tried and true single bread and leave my hair alone until my next wash day this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 189363
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle I love your French braid, I can see highlights of colour, absolutely lovely and so neat 



KiWiStyle said:


> I like this idea.  My ends feel better now since I did a bun baggy overnight.  Maybe I can just cover my ends with a small piece of plastic wrap and tuck in to conceal it.Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



This is what I do when I bun.



KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks.  I now put leave-in and an oil on my hair before I allow it to dry.  My hair and ends usually look and feel nice just afterwards but soon after, my ends look dry and frayed.  I'm wondering if I need to wet bun...Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I always apply lots of moisturiser to wet hair and then seal with oil, I'm also using a butter blended with oils as a last step during winter, my ends are doing great.




NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> What are some bandwagons you jumped on that you regret? Are there any that you stuck with to this day that continues to work for you?



Regrets
*Phytospecific supplement caps:* caused some serious shedding

Stuck to
*Pre-poos:* I only used to do HOTs, I never used conditioners as a pre-poo
*Dusting my ends:* I would not have dreamed of trimming my own hair but it's working for now, I'm wondering what my hairdresser's gonna say at the end of March (I promised to keep my ends in check)

Jury's still out
*Priteva:* I've just started taking these so I'll have to wait and see how it goes


----------



## KiWiStyle

Mjon912 said:


> KiWiStyle your bun in your siggy looks amazing, the shine Amazing!



Thank you but I can't take ALL the credit.  The flash gave my hair a flashtastic shine, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Angel of the North said:


> KiWiStyle I love your French braid, I can see highlights of colour, absolutely lovely and so neat



Thank you!! The highlights you see is the henna covering my grays, yep ;-)!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> HE LTR was the worst thing ever for my hair!  I bought 1 full bottle and an almost full bottle from the product exchange and threw away both after 2 uses.  It made my hair feel dry and terrible.  I could not believe I heard so many good things about it.
> 
> Using MN has become a way of life for me.  Just part of my regimen, no matter how I wear my hair.  My scalp loves it for some reason.
> 
> Tea rinses are the business...sometimes I don't have time to brew, but I will always keep them as part of my regimen too.  I like them as preventative measure, even if I'm not shedding.  The Caffeine in tea decreases shedding by blocking DHT, promotes hair growth, promotes shine, darkens hair (black), and enhances natural highlights (chamomile).  I haven't even experimented with any 'fancy' teas yet.



Did you ever get excessive shedding when you first started MN??  I am so mad, it's becoming more apparent that I can't do MN and I want to so badly.  There has to be a way to counteract the shedding effect, I'm brain storming over here.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster

^ Everybody is shedding right now. Most of us have a pretty large shed as autumn goes into winter. Take a look at how many people are complaining about shedding it is the season not the products.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Seamonster said:


> ^ Everybody is shedding right now. Most of us have a pretty large shed as autumn goes into winter. Take a look at how many people are complaining about shedding it is the season not the products.



GET OUT!  I never observed enough to consider it, hmmm...interesting.  What do the rest of y'll think about this shedding?  Did Seamonster shed (no pun intended) some light on the topic for you?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster

Bandwagons

Hated:
1. Hello Hydration
2. Daily Co washing Only
3. All cheap conditioner like suave/V05

Holy Grail bandwagons
1. Cerimides
2. Oil pulling
3. Charcoal tooth powder
4. Vitamins
5. Homemade hairdrenaline
6. Shima products
7. Oil rinsing
8. Use my Deep treatments as a leave in
9. Natural Products
10. Heavy sealing
11. Home made hair care
12. Glover's mange (most of ya'll weren't born when this was a bandwagon)
13. Pine tar 
14. frequent shampoo
15. Bunning
16. Chlorella
17. Detoxes
18. Tea/ACV/Ayuveda
19. Water

Bandwagons I like but don't make time for
1. Twist
2. Box Braids
3. Curlformers

Newest Bandwagon, I just got some henna and a vitamix


----------



## KiWiStyle

Seamonster said:


> Bandwagons
> 
> Hated:
> 1. Hello Hydration
> 2. Daily Co washing Only
> 3. All cheap conditioner like suave/V05
> 
> Holy Grail bandwagons
> 1. Cerimides
> 2. Oil pulling
> 3. Charcoal tooth powder
> 4. Vitamins
> 5. Homemade hairdrenaline
> 6. Shima products
> 7. Oil rinsing
> 8. Use my Deep treatments as a leave in
> 9. Natural Products
> 10. Heavy sealing
> 11. Home made hair care
> 12. Glover's mange (most of ya'll weren't born when this was a bandwagon)
> 13. Pine tar
> 14. frequent shampoo
> 15. Bunning
> 16. Chlorella
> 17. Detoxes
> 18. Tea/ACV/Ayuveda
> 19. Water
> 
> Bandwagons I like but don't make time for
> 1. Twist
> 2. Box Braids
> 3. Curlformers
> 
> Newest Bandwagon, I just got some henna and a vitamix



The Vitamix is the BUSINESS, isn't it?  Which series do you have?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jessicarabbit

checking in
wayyy too cold in houston to be cowashing in the morning or even at night for that matter. ughhh i HATE the cold weather!


----------



## Seamonster

KiWiStyle I got an old 3600 model off ebay. I haven't received it yet.


----------



## growbaby

Omg ladies I'm out gettin some buffalo wing fries and this lady at the counter has this beautiful TBL braid !!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Seamonster said:


> KiWiStyle I got an old 3600 model off ebay. I haven't received it yet.



You will love it!  DH got me the 7500 for Christmas!! The first green smoothie I made blew me away!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itsjusthair88

KiWiStyle said:


> I wonder what my stylist will say about my ends next week, I want to pull out the scissors so bad.  I got a trim this past October but my ends look frayed, all I do is air dry and bun so what gives.  This past month I've been rollersetting on magnetic rollers, isn't this style suppose to help your hair grow.  If she agrees and says my ends look a bit rough, I'm getting a 1/4" trim and not waiting until the end of the year again to trim.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I feel the same way! I barely do anything and I still feel like my ends are _Bleh_ lol. I am constantly looking for splits and breakage, like all the time. I have to hide my hair from myself 



lamaria211 said:


> I'm using a method I learned off sistawithrealhair YouTube channel. She heavily oils her hair focusing on her ends then wraps her hair in Saran wrap and doesn't touch it for 30 day's! I'm only doing it 3 days at a time. I do it from one wash day to the next. I have to say I like it so far. I've got my ends wrapped in plastic in a braided bun with GSO. I checked on my ends last night and they feel so good so soft and moisturized. I think I'll continue this method till I'm bsl



THIS sounds bomb! I'm wearing a wig anyway and I have baggies for days, I am trying this method as soon as I get my new wig in a few days, thanks for the tip lamaria211



NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What are some bandwagons you jumped on that you regret? Are there any that you stuck with to this day that continues to work for you?



None... LOL, I usually can't afford to try a bunch of stuff...Oh, I use sulphur, but my great aunt told me about that for my face and my scalp. It has helped my acne tremendously 



gvin89 said:


> So I've just finished celebrating my sorority's Centennial Founders' Day and received so many compliments on my hair.  I hit folks with a double whammy...flat iron and baby bump - reactions were hilarious!  At any rate, what protective style can I do with my straight hair until I get it done next week?



Bantu knots, a high bun or pony, a loose french roll, maybe?



Mjon912 said:


> Hi ladies, I thought I joined this challenge but I looks like I didn't so let me introduce myself



Welcome Mjon912



Kerryann said:


> Ok I have a question
> 
> Since everyone says APL is the hardest length to reach. Whats the chance that most of us breeze past BSL by the end of summer



I feel like we should because APL is the hardest, right? But I just have this feeling that it's going to take me _all_ year, ya know? I need to get these bad thoughts out of my head!



hnntrr said:


> Set back. Woohoo..



Oh no, what happened?!?!?! 



SunySydeofLyfe said:


> *Add me please*


Welcome SunySydeofLyfe



growbaby said:


> Omg ladies I'm out gettin some buffalo wing fries and this lady at the counter has this beautiful TBL braid !!!



Her braid was gorgeous 

Update: My ends were feeling a little dry, so I added some SM Moisture Milk this morning, but I didn't get a chance to seal because I was running late. I think I am going to M&S and baggy tonight for a moisture infusion. We'll see how my ends feel tomorrow.


----------



## NikkiQ

SunySydeofLyfe 

What's going on hnntrr??? Keep us posted :-(

Seamonster that does make a LOT of sense. Tis the season for shedding I guess b/c I sure know I'm shedding my winter hair.

lamaria211 you really got me intrigued by this saran wrap stuff. Wonder if it could work with EVOO. I see she likes grapeseed oil.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling

Hey ladies, I'm on my phone. Sorry if pic is too small, big, or sideways.

I just took out a sew in and is very pleased with my results. I'm not claiming bsl yet because my ends are horrible. Im getting another sew in tonight. I'm getting my ends clipped when I take this new one out, hopefully two months from now, and hopefully I won't lose much length when getting trimmed.


----------



## hnntrr

Major set back so I am kinda bummed. Went swimming last Monday -1 point, didn't clarify till the following Thursday, hair was kinda okay but didn't have time for a much needed DP. -3 points

Got sick with the flu and missed a cowash day and a major wash day so now my hair looks and feels horrrrrible. -5 points.

Dry, straight strawy looking. It's holding on to the little bit of softness it has left. Plus w hen I clarified my hair ( I did prepoo) I had a ton of shedding/breakage/dandruff all the sudden and that scared me. 

But I am going a mini wash day tonight and DP with tea rinse and then putting some heavy moisturizers in and wet wrapping it tonight. I'll just bunn it the rest of the weekend. Everything is to risky at the moment to try any curly styles when I haven't got a handle on my moisturizers for when my hair is out so. Hopefully tonight will help. Def doing a full wash round on Sunday. Might even add some heat to get the moisture back in my hair. Hope this doesn't make my growth stunt or I loose what I have retained. eek.


----------



## NikkiQ

IndifinableJoli said:


> Hey ladies, I'm on my phone. Sorry if pic is too small, big, or sideways.
> 
> I just took out a sew in and is very pleased with my results. I'm not claiming bsl yet because my ends are horrible. Im getting another sew in tonight. I'm getting my ends clipped when I take this new one out, hopefully two months from now, and hopefully I won't lose much length when getting trimmed.



Looks great IndifinableJoli! Your ends don't look bad to me. I'm more than sure you'll be able to claim BSL after you take down this next sew in.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Angel of the North

KiWiStyle said:


> GET OUT!  I never observed enough to consider it, hmmm...interesting.  What do the rest of y'll think about this shedding?  Did Seamonster shed (no pun intended) some light on the topic for you?Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle Just over 3 years ago was the first time I noticed that I had a lot of shedding around the Sept-Dec period. Now I just accept that this is the time my hair likes to shed, I up the protein and try to get the moisture protein balance down. I was really worried the first time I noticed it, I can't remember any obvious shedding before then.


----------



## alanaturelle

jprayze said:


> HE LTR was the worst thing ever for my hair!  I bought 1 full bottle and an almost full bottle from the product exchange and threw away both after 2 uses.  It made my hair feel dry and terrible.  I could not believe I heard so many good things about it.
> 
> Using MN has become a way of life for me.  Just part of my regimen, no matter how I wear my hair.  My scalp loves it for some reason.
> 
> Tea rinses are the business...sometimes I don't have time to brew, but I will always keep them as part of my regimen too.  I like them as preventative measure, even if I'm not shedding.  The Caffeine in tea decreases shedding by blocking DHT, promotes hair growth, promotes shine, darkens hair (black), and enhances natural highlights (chamomile).  I haven't even experimented with any 'fancy' teas yet.



I love black tea rinse. It stops shedding like nothing else. I don't consistently do it only when I notice increased shedding.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Angel of the North said:


> KiWiStyle Just over 3 years ago was the first time I noticed that I had a lot of shedding around the Sept-Dec period. Now I just accept that this is the time my hair likes to shed, I up the protein and try to get the moisture protein balance down. I was really worried the first time I noticed it, I can't remember any obvious shedding before then.



See, for this reason alone I have got to start my HHJ diary.  I have no point of references so I don't know if this is my shedding season.  This idea resonated with me on so many levels.  My hair really took off during the Spring and Summer so it makes sense that fall/winter I will shed.  This has sparked my interest so much that I'm going to research this theory more.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0

Trying baggying for the first time in a long time. I will post how my hair response tomorrow


----------



## Carmelella

Self relaxing today.  Let's pray that it goes well this time and actually takes!!  Doing the half and half method so that I can really take my time smoothing.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

It just got real. Spray my hair with nu grow, sealed my ends with hairveda cocasta oil and added a touch of keracare grease...**used wgo on my scalp....time for bed. This is going to be my nighttime reggie. Lets get it!!!


----------



## BraunSugar

Sooooooo...

I have hair reaching BSB at my nape!!! 

In another month or so, I should be sitting there nicely! Just another step closer to BSL!!!


----------



## jprayze

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> jprayze tell me more about this tea and shedding....I have posted and read and ask but the more information the better.  If you dont mind, what tea? how much water/tea bags? how do you apply spray bottle/pour? Do you rinse and DC? or apply the DC over the tea? Do you DC or cowash?  Sorry for all the questions, I am shedding like a pup and I want an end!!!  TIA!!!



For shedding you can just use regular black tea.  I like to use 2-3 tea bags for 2 cups of water.  Ideally I do tea on Sunday while Im cooking other stuff.  I boil the water, put the tea bags in and let it steep for a while (longer than if I was drinking it, up to an hour).  Then I put it in a spray bottle and put in the fridge for the upcoming wash day.  If you are using it they day, of course let it cool completely.  Also when you take it out of the fridge, let the tea get back to room temp or it will be cold on your head!  

Ok, after wash or cowash, I spray the tea all over my hair in the shower and then Apply whatever DC I'm using.  Keep the DC on as long as I want.  Rinse it all out.  Then I give my hair a final rinse (spray) of tea and proceed from there with leave ins and styling, etc.  I put the spray bottle back in the fridge for any more washes or cowashes for that week.  Tea should last about a week in the fridge.


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> Off to get some Chamomile Tea!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Let us know how it goes.  I was reading some more about chamomile and it said-- A chamomile tea rinse at the end of each shower (leave in hair!) will produce smooth, silky hair and naturally lighter hair over time.

Win, win!!!


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> Did you ever get excessive shedding when you first started MN??  I am so mad, it's becoming more apparent that I can't do MN and I want to so badly.  There has to be a way to counteract the shedding effect, I'm brain storming over here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I got terrible shedding when I stopped MN!  I took a month break back in August and I was like what is going on?  This caused me to start tea rinses, but I never had shedding while using MN.

SN:  you can't abruptly stop MN, has to be very gradual or puts your scalp in shock but idk why you are shedding when using it.  

Sometimes with growth aids there can be some initial shedding but it shouldn't be continual.  Did you mix garlic in your mix?  That's the only other thing I would suggest.


----------



## jprayze

[USER=306027]IndifinableJoli[/USER];17715839 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, I'm on my phone. Sorry if pic is too small, big, or sideways.
> 
> I just took out a sew in and is very pleased with my results. I'm not claiming bsl yet because my ends are horrible. Im getting another sew in tonight. I'm getting my ends clipped when I take this new one out, hopefully two months from now, and hopefully I won't lose much length when getting trimmed.



Ok so you make me what to get a sew in next!!!!


----------



## UGQueen

Here is a progress pic. First Oct 31st and second is from January 11th. 
My ends need some taking care of. So I'm focusing on that for 2-4 weeks before I do any long term protective styles (such as cornrows)


----------



## jprayze

UGQueen said:


> Here is a progress pic. First Oct 31st and second is from January 11th.
> My ends need some taking care of. So I'm focusing on that for 2-4 weeks before I do any long term protective styles (such as cornrows)



Good progress toward BSL.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> I got terrible shedding when I stopped MN!  I took a month break back in August and I was like what is going on?  This caused me to start tea rinses, but I never had shedding while using MN.
> 
> SN:  you can't abruptly stop MN, has to be very gradual or puts your scalp in shock but idk why you are shedding when using it.
> 
> Sometimes with growth aids there can be some initial shedding but it shouldn't be continual.  Did you mix garlic in your mix?  That's the only other thing I would suggest.



I am very curious as to why some shed with MN and not others.  I did put pure garlic extract in my mix, at first it worked but then the shedding started again even with the mix on my scalp.  I've stopped applying because I'm relaxing next week, I'll take an additional week off after that.  If I stop shedding during this time off and then it starts again, I'll know for sure it's MN and not seasonal shedding.  I do plan to exercise all my options before giving up on it though.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Look at you guys already super close to BSL! I knew we would have some early BSL Samurais up in here!


**Question of the Day!!!** (inspired by Seamonster and KiWiStyle)

Do you experience seasonal shedding?? Do you have a summer growth spurt then shed in the winter? Shed in the spring or summer? What do you do to combat the excessive shedding??


----------



## crlsweetie912

NikkiQ said:


> Look at you guys already super close to BSL! I knew we would have some early BSL Samurais up in here!
> 
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!** (inspired by Seamonster and KiWiStyle)
> 
> Do you experience seasonal shedding?? Do you have a summer growth spurt then shed in the winter? Shed in the spring or summer? What do you do to combat the excessive shedding??




DEFINITELY!
I notice it when the weather changes.....fall/winter  and spring/summer.
Gets pretty bad.  This year I'm noticing thinning.  Bout to up my protein and start back on vitamins.  And ordered the Alter Ego Garlic treatment.


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> Look at you guys already super close to BSL! I knew we would have some early BSL Samurais up in here!
> 
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!** (inspired by Seamonster and KiWiStyle)
> 
> Do you experience seasonal shedding?? Do you have a summer growth spurt then shed in the winter? Shed in the spring or summer? What do you do to combat the excessive shedding??



I do have seasonal shedding.  I usually will have a summer growth spurt and then shed early winter.  There is nothing that really ever worked for me to combat it - just try to not manipulate my hair as much during that time.


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> Look at you guys already super close to BSL! I knew we would have some early BSL Samurais up in here!
> 
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!** (inspired by Seamonster and KiWiStyle)
> 
> Do you experience seasonal shedding?? Do you have a summer growth spurt then shed in the winter? Shed in the spring or summer? What do you do to combat the excessive shedding??



Seriously though I think I've shed once and that was after the yarn braids take down but besides that I don't shed


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I'm still in two strand twists.  I think this hair hiding is going to become addictive.  I'm already planning to hit the BSS and grab some cheap tam/hats to rock for a while.  I may follow it up by doing a twist out once a week and perhaps parlay over into flexirod sets.
Tonight will apply my jbco and wgho.  I will probably add more mango/olive butter and reseal with plain castor oil too.


----------



## lamaria211

Jobwright said:


> I just went to sistawithrealhair's YouTube channel and I have a question...Why does she only wash her hair once a month?  Really, why!?!?!?  Her hair is gorgeous but why wait so long? And in Philly...with all that heat and environmental stuff...seems like a long time to me.  The bagging, I love and the oils, love it, but why no water, no moisture at all, only dc once a month.  Help me lamaria211



I don't no why she washes once a month but its working for her. The whole water moisture thing is an issue with me because I can use oils only to moisturize my hair without any problems but I can't use water only. I don't use water only to moisturize my knees, elbows, or any other part of my body so it makes sense to me.


----------



## lamaria211

KiWiStyle said:


> I like this idea.  My ends feel better now since I did a bun baggy overnight.  Maybe I can just cover my ends with a small piece of plastic wrap and tuck in to conceal it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I had my baggy on for 2 days and it worked great, I'm definitely going to use this method routinely!


----------



## lamaria211

pelohello said:


> I wanted to try that. Will texlax hair work? R u texlax?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Yes I'm texlaxed and it worked great for me


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> What's going on hnntrr??? Keep us posted :-(
> 
> Seamonster that does make a LOT of sense. Tis the season for shedding I guess b/c I sure know I'm shedding my winter hair.
> 
> lamaria211 you really got me intrigued by this saran wrap stuff. Wonder if it could work with EVOO. I see she likes grapeseed oil.



If you go to her channel she has a video where she test several different oils including olive, sunflower, coconut, grape seed and I think walnut. Some oils caused over moisture some weren't moisturizing enough and so on. So it depends on which oils you like for your hair


----------



## pearlific1

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> Do you experience seasonal shedding?? Do you have a summer growth spurt then shed in the winter? Shed in the spring or summer? What do you do to combat the excessive shedding??


 
I shed like crazy in the winter and my hair thins out considerably. I haven't found anything (topical) that works for me to combat the shedding. I may try garlic supps next. I get the majority of my growth when spring rolls around. My hair grows like a weed in the warmer months


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> If you go to her channel she has a video where she test several different oils including olive, sunflower, coconut, grape seed and I think walnut. Some oils caused over moisture some weren't moisturizing enough and so on. So it depends on which oils you like for your hair


 
Yeah I watched it yesterday. I wouldn't leave mine in for 30 days that's for sure . I would just french braid my hair, apply a cream based mix with EVOO in it, saran wrap and let it be for a week or 2.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

NikkiQ said:


> Look at you guys already super close to BSL! I knew we would have some early BSL Samurais up in here!
> 
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!** (inspired by Seamonster and KiWiStyle)
> 
> Do you experience seasonal shedding?? Do you have a summer growth spurt then shed in the winter? Shed in the spring or summer? What do you do to combat the excessive shedding??




I think I have experienced seasonal shedding.  It has increased, and the only thing that has changed is the weather.  Being that this is my first winter as a natural, I'm learning how to keep my hair properly moisturized during this time.  I think the shedding may be a direct correlation to the fact that the air, our hair, scalp, skin is more dry.  Dry hair  sheds.

I did have a summer growth spurt, I always have.  I think its the good moisturizing sweat   that combined with this north carolina humidity.

Moisture moisture moisture and oils is what I'm doing now.  I also try to stay out of my hair .  During the summer I could WnG nearly everyday and my hair rarely shed.  Now I try not to wash more than once a week and I'm transitioning myself over to complete cowashing.  I'm still learning what products will and wont come out with cowashing so I do have to shampoo when my hair wont get clean.(but I use organix macadamia oil shampoo which is sulfate free and very moisturizing.  Thru health hair habits, I've also realized that I no longer need a palm full of shampoo to get the job done.  a quarter size amount provides sufficient lather and I only have to do it once. . .not three and four times like in my unhealthy hair habit days)


----------



## Evolving78

hair still not 100%, but i am going to cowash and dc.


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> *I am very curious as to why some shed with MN and not others.* I did put pure garlic extract in my mix, at first it worked but then the shedding started again even with the mix on my scalp. I've stopped applying because I'm relaxing next week, I'll take an additional week off after that. If I stop shedding during this time off and then it starts again, I'll know for sure it's MN and not seasonal shedding. I do plan to exercise all my options before giving up on it though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
That's a very good question.  Anyone have any idea?


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah I watched it yesterday. I wouldn't leave mine in for 30 days that's for sure . I would just french braid my hair, apply a cream based mix with EVOO in it, saran wrap and let it be for a week or 2.



My thoughts exactly a month is just to long for me. The longest I'll go for now is a week.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Look at you guys already super close to BSL! I knew we would have some early BSL Samurais up in here!
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!* (inspired by Seamonster and KiWiStyle)
> 
> Do you experience seasonal shedding?? Do you have a summer growth spurt then shed in the winter? Shed in the spring or summer? What do you do to combat the excessive shedding??



It's no secret that I've bee shedding like a cat but I'm not sure if its seasonal or not so I'm being watchful. I can say that I did notice my hair had great growth and retention in the spring/summer months and my hair is relaxed.  If I am shedding a bit in preparation for my summer growth then I guess I won't worry as much because worrying causes more shedding.  I can't wait to see all the responses today!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gvin89

NikkiQ said:


> Banana clips and buns are always cute. Especially when paired with a baby bump!



NikkiQ, thank you mam! Didnt think about banana clips. I need to learn how to bun.


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> Do you experience seasonal shedding?? Do you have a summer growth spurt then shed in the winter? Shed in the spring or summer? What do you do to combat the excessive shedding??



I havnt noticed seasonal shedding, but I know I have a growth period from about april to september  outside of those months, its a struggle and I cherish every millimeter I grow


----------



## jprayze

SimJam said:


> I havnt noticed seasonal shedding, but I know I have a growth period from about april to september  outside of those months, its a struggle and I cherish every millimeter I grow


 
Same here.  NO seasonal shedding, but I do have a summer growth spurt!


----------



## Evolving78

she is out to get me!  i let her borrow my bonnet dryer and it's broken.  first the hate on my hair methods, the relaxer horror, and now my dryer!  she is out to get me!


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> she is out to get me!  i let her borrow my bonnet dryer and it's broken.  first the hate on my hair methods, the relaxer horror, and now my dryer!  she is out to get me!



OH NO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seamonster

shortdub78 said:


> she is out to get me!  i let her borrow my bonnet dryer and it's broken.  first the hate on my hair methods, the relaxer horror, and now my dryer!  she is out to get me!



This had me laughing. Imaging momma secretly plotting. Foil the plan shortdub78 quick go purchase another one. I think you deserve that pipps I have been dreaming of for all you are going thru.


----------



## Evolving78

crlsweetie912 said:


> OH NO!!!!!!!!!!



off topic, she called herself being nice and bought me some ugly old lady shirts from walmart and got me some stirrup pants from the thrift store!  i don't know this lady anymore!


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> off topic, she called herself being nice and bought me some ugly old lady shirts from walmart and got me some stirrup pants from the thrift store!  i don't know this lady anymore!









OMG!  Poor Momma!!!!  LOL!!!


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> Look at you guys already super close to BSL! I knew we would have some early BSL Samurais up in here!
> 
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!** (inspired by Seamonster and KiWiStyle)
> 
> Do you experience seasonal shedding?? Do you have a summer growth spurt then shed in the winter? Shed in the spring or summer? What do you do to combat the excessive shedding??



I usually have one or two wash days in the fall with additional shedding. My hair then proceeds to get thicker in the winter. In the Spring I have to try and keep the winter thickness. My hair seems to get a summer growth spurt too. I big chopped in June, my bangs were eyeball length, six months later with a few hair cuts, they are chin length. 

Now that it is winter, I am doing everything I can to stimulate some growth.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> off topic, she called herself being nice and bought me some ugly old lady shirts from walmart and got me some stirrup pants from the thrift store! i don't know this lady anymore!


 
 your mom is something else!!!


----------



## BraunSugar

shortdub78 said:


> off topic, she called herself being nice and bought me some ugly old lady shirts from walmart and got me some stirrup pants from the thrift store!  i don't know this lady anymore!



Girl, you better wear those stirrup pants and old lady shirts. They are probably a decent fit too.


----------



## SimJam

shortdub78 said:


> she is out to get me!  i let her borrow my bonnet dryer and it's broken.  first the hate on my hair methods, the relaxer horror, and now my dryer!  she is out to get me!



Oh no, Im sure shes not intentionally out to get you 
edit: lawks them stirrup pants though  Momma prolly thought they were stylish and trendy jeggings


----------



## SimJam

Im resisting doing a length check............ Im resisting doing a length check .............. im resisting doing a length check 

whoooosaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... only 10 weeks until my next length check


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> she is out to get me!  i let her borrow my bonnet dryer and it's broken.  first the hate on my hair methods, the relaxer horror, and now my dryer!  she is out to get me!



SABOTAGE :-O!  Mama is getting down real wrong...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

For me it seems that when fall starts that's when the excessive shedding begins. I also notice that whenever I am too far in a relaxer stretch I start to shed like crazy. 

As far as growth spurs, I think I get the most growth definitely in the summer. But I think I retain more in the winter time (if that makes sense), cause for the most part I keep my hair hidden, but in the summer I like to wear braidouts.


----------



## NikkiQ

SimJam said:


> Im resisting doing a length check............ Im resisting doing a length check .............. im resisting doing a length check
> 
> whoooosaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... only 10 weeks until my next length check


 
Be strong SimJam!!! Be strong!!!


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78 said:


> she is out to get me! i let her borrow my bonnet dryer and it's broken. first the hate on my hair methods, the relaxer horror, and now my dryer! she is out to get me!


 
So sorry to laughIt's like when people know that your trying to lose weight but they keep bringing you in donuts for breakfast.


----------



## Guinan

Carmelella said:


> Self relaxing today. Let's pray that it goes well this time and actually takes!! Doing the half and half method so that I can really take my time smoothing.


 
Good Luck!!!:bouncegre:bouncegre You can do it!!!

I am soooooo glad that I did the half & half method. I didnt feel pressure to finish the whole head and I was able to take my time with the smoothing process. Is this your 1st time self-relaxer? This was my 1st self-relaxing. It was so liberating b/c I now dont have to depend on a hair dresser. I kinda felt like a hair dresser when I was relaxing. I had my smock, gloves, sprush and relaxer dish.


----------



## Guinan

KiWiStyle said:


> I am very curious as to why some shed with MN and not others. I did put pure garlic extract in my mix, at first it worked but then the shedding started again even with the mix on my scalp. I've stopped applying because I'm relaxing next week, I'll take an additional week off after that. If I stop shedding during this time off and then it starts again, I'll know for sure it's MN and not seasonal shedding. I do plan to exercise all my options before giving up on it though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
It's weird b/c prior to using MN, I was experiencing excessive shedding. Then when I started to use the MN it helped slow it down. When I stopped using the MN I didn't experience any shedding. I hoping when I start my MN this weekend I wont have any problems when I stop. I am using a new mixture this time. Hopefully it's not the MN, cause that stuff has really helped thickening my hair


----------



## itsjusthair88

IndifinableJoli said:


> Hey ladies, I'm on my phone. Sorry if pic is too small, big, or sideways.
> 
> I just took out a sew in and is very pleased with my results. I'm not claiming bsl yet because my ends are horrible. Im getting another sew in tonight. I'm getting my ends clipped when I take this new one out, hopefully two months from now, and hopefully I won't lose much length when getting trimmed.



You are sooooo close, you'll be able to claim BSL in no time! 



hnntrr said:


> Major set back so I am kinda bummed. Went swimming last Monday -1 point, didn't clarify till the following Thursday, hair was kinda okay but didn't have time for a much needed DP. -3 points
> 
> Got sick with the flu and missed a cowash day and a major wash day so now my hair looks and feels horrrrrible. -5 points.
> 
> Dry, straight strawy looking. It's holding on to the little bit of softness it has left. Plus w hen I clarified my hair ( I did prepoo) I had a ton of shedding/breakage/dandruff all the sudden and that scared me.
> 
> But I am going a mini wash day tonight and DP with tea rinse and then putting some heavy moisturizers in and wet wrapping it tonight. I'll just bunn it the rest of the weekend. Everything is to risky at the moment to try any curly styles when I haven't got a handle on my moisturizers for when my hair is out so. Hopefully tonight will help. Def doing a full wash round on Sunday. Might even add some heat to get the moisture back in my hair. Hope this doesn't make my growth stunt or I loose what I have retained. eek.



hnntrr I'm sorry that happened  I am so weary of swimming because of this. I'm sure you'll get it back in good condition in no time.



Carmelella said:


> Self relaxing today.  Let's pray that it goes well this time and actually takes!!  Doing the half and half method so that I can really take my time smoothing.



 Triple pray for you!



SunySydeofLyfe said:


> It just got real. Spray my hair with nu grow, sealed my ends with hairveda cocasta oil and added a touch of keracare grease...**used wgo on my scalp....time for bed. This is going to be my nighttime reggie. Lets get it!!!



Okay girl, you make me feel like a hair slacker! LOL. you'll be retaining like no other this year!



BraunSugar said:


> Sooooooo...
> 
> I have hair reaching BSB at my nape!!!
> 
> In another month or so, I should be sitting there nicely! Just another step closer to BSL!!!


:reddancer::waytogo::woohoo:



UGQueen said:


> Here is a progress pic. First Oct 31st and second is from January 11th.
> My ends need some taking care of. So I'm focusing on that for 2-4 weeks before I do any long term protective styles (such as cornrows)



Great progress! 



NikkiQ said:


> Look at you guys already super close to BSL! I knew we would have some early BSL Samurais up in here!
> 
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!** (inspired by @Seamonster and @KiWiStyle)
> 
> Do you experience seasonal shedding?? Do you have a summer growth spurt then shed in the winter? Shed in the spring or summer? What do you do to combat the excessive shedding??



IDK about seasonal shedding, I feel like my hair has more breakage perplexed) during the winter because it's colder and harder to keep moisture in. BUT I do think I have spring/summer growth spurts.



HeChangedMyName said:


> I'm still in two strand twists.  I think this hair hiding is going to become addictive.  I'm already planning to hit the BSS and grab some cheap tam/hats to rock for a while.  I may follow it up by doing a twist out once a week and perhaps parlay over into flexirod sets.
> Tonight will apply my jbco and wgho.  I will probably add more mango/olive butter and reseal with plain castor oil too.



Oh yes...hair hiding becomes...addictive 




shortdub78 said:


> she is out to get me!  i let her borrow my bonnet dryer and it's broken.  first the hate on my hair methods, the relaxer horror, and now my dryer!  she is out to get me!





shortdub78 said:


> off topic, she called herself being nice and bought me some ugly old lady shirts from walmart and got me some stirrup pants from the thrift store!  i don't know this lady anymore!



*WOW LOLOLOLOL* shortdub78 not "ugly old lady shirts" and some "stirrup pants"! 

SO, I baggied last night using a mix of AV gel, SM moisture milk and coconut oil and...I didn't feel that big of a difference . So today I decided to baggy under my wig w/ SM curl enhancing smoothie, because it's heavier and I figure heavier means more moistureizing, right? I am keeping these flat twists in another week, just going to cowash and M&S. Happy HumpDay!


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ when I get home Im gonna download a countdown app/widget so at least I have something to look forward to. My hair has been akkin right and im in cruise control with my reggie so I shouldnt be too disappointed considering Im in my snail pace growth phase lol

pelohello them diet sabotagers are ruthless !!


----------



## Mjon912

My starting Pics (5 months post)


This is from yesterday 1/15 after my wash and roller set 




This is from today 1/16 after I flat ironed it, wrapped and went to bed last night 

BSL by Oct/Nov 2013

Is anyone else transitioning in here???


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Steaming with QH cholesterol mixed with proclaim oil. I am just going to rinse, co wash with As I am coconut cowash (I like this stuff) add my leave ins, seal and call today complete.  I used up one jar up and see that I have another one....PJism please release me....


----------



## DaLady82

Just wanted to comment on the shedding. I did MN back in sept. and every since then my hair will not stop with the shedding. A few more months of this and I will be bald. I did stop taking hair vitamins back in sept as well so maybe that has something to do with it. Really hate I did the MN. Me and this hair of mine have come too far. 
I just relaxed after 15 wks 3 days and it was pure hell. I don't see how u ladies do it. I was so sure that I was ready to make 16 wk stretch a part of my regime. Maybe not.


----------



## Angel of the North

UGQueen said:


> Here is a progress pic. First Oct 31st and second is from January 11th.
> My ends need some taking care of. So I'm focusing on that for 2-4 weeks before I do any long term protective styles (such as cornrows)



UGQueen Looking good 



NikkiQ said:


> Look at you guys already super close to BSL! I knew we would have some early BSL Samurais up in here!**Question of the Day!!!** (inspired by Seamonster and KiWiStyle)
> 
> Do you experience seasonal shedding?? Do you have a summer growth spurt then shed in the winter? Shed in the spring or summer? What do you do to combat the excessive shedding??



I get seasonal shedding in the between September and January, I try to up my protein a little and maintain a good balance of moisture and protein.



shortdub78 said:


> she is out to get me!  i let her borrow my bonnet dryer and it's broken.  first the hate on my hair methods, the relaxer horror, and now my dryer!  she is out to get me!





shortdub78 said:


> off topic, she called herself being nice and bought me some ugly old lady shirts from walmart and got me some stirrup pants from the thrift store!  i don't know this lady anymore!



shortdub78 Re the former: Take a deep breath and try not to kill anybody  Re the latter:  That's just made me howl with laughter, makes it hard to stay mad.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Steaming with QH cholesterol mixed with proclaim oil. I am just going to rinse, co wash with As I am coconut cowash (I like this stuff) add my leave ins, seal and call today complete. I used up one jar up and see that I have another one....PJism please release me....


 
Just had a hair revelation.....I love my steamer!!!  Whoooohooooo!!!!  Its been over a year since I have used it and that makes me sad considering how buttery soft my hair is right now!!!  I also realize that QH and oils feel great with steam, I cannot detangle on soaking wet hair and my leave in seems to work better on slightly air dried hair!!! 

Happy!!!


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> she is out to get me!  i let her borrow my bonnet dryer and it's broken.  first the hate on my hair methods, the relaxer horror, and now my dryer!  she is out to get me!



Girl, you are cracking me up!  Who is out to get you?


----------



## growbaby

Hey ladies

I thought I'd ask you all since I didn't get any response in the relaxed hair thread.

Question, do any of you ladies feel like your "kitchen" area has gone unchanged since ur hhj despite the fact that the rest of ur hair is healthy growing? Idk what to do or if its just normal. That area HAS grown to about the bottom of neck length but that's not sayin much since the rest if my hair is APL/BSB. I'm thinkin since it is so short it's probably just over processed? It is dry feeling 75% of the time.


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I thought I'd ask you all since I didn't get any response in the relaxed hair thread.
> 
> Question, do any of you ladies feel like your "kitchen" area has gone unchanged since ur hhj despite the fact that the rest of ur hair is healthy growing? Idk what to do or if its just normal. That area HAS grown to about the bottom of neck length but that's not sayin much since the rest if my hair is APL/BSB. I'm thinkin since it is so short it's probably just over processed? It is dry feeling 75% of the time.



When I was relaxed and now as a natural,my nape has always been lacking in the growth department. Only time it was ever past NL was when I was WL as a child. Since then,it has been a lost cause. No matter what I do,it just doesn't change growbaby

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Guinan

growbaby said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I thought I'd ask you all since I didn't get any response in the relaxed hair thread.
> 
> Question, do any of you ladies feel like your "kitchen" area has gone unchanged since ur hhj despite the fact that the rest of ur hair is healthy growing? Idk what to do or if its just normal. That area HAS grown to about the bottom of neck length but that's not sayin much since the rest if my hair is APL/BSB. I'm thinkin since it is so short it's probably just over processed? It is dry feeling 75% of the time.



The funny thing a/b my kitchen is that I usually cut the hair. I've since stopped since I started my journey. My kitchen area is about neck length now. Hopefully it will catch up w/ the other parts of my hair. Maybe u can section ur kitchen like when u do ur hair line. I relax the kitchen & my edges last.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Earlier today I DC'd on dry hair, CW'd, added my leave in sealed and bunned. Just now (my hair is 90% dry) I generously M&S'd with Elasta QP mango butter mixed with EVOCO. Then applied a good amount of GSO to my ends. Lightly oiled my scalp using a eucalyptus oil mix. And finally did a braided bun that I wrapped in plastic and won't touch till Sunday!


----------



## Angel of the North

Random hair thoughts: 

# 1. I can't wait to get to BSL to try out some new and different hairstyles 

# 2. I'm thinking of the shock/awe/expressions of peoples faces when they see my WL hair 

#3. I wish it would hurry up and grow already!


----------



## Carmelella

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> she is out to get me!  i let her borrow my bonnet dryer and it's broken.  first the hate on my hair methods, the relaxer horror, and now my dryer!  she is out to get me!



Well now ur about to ..... SHE'S about to get you a brand new dryer!!

Who is this she?  If its ur mother u may be fresh outta luck , lol


----------



## GettingKinky

Mjon912 said:


> Is anyone else transitioning in here???



Mjon912 I'm transitioning to a very light texlax. It's been 57 weeks since my last bone straight relaxer. Braid outs and buns are my best friends!


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I know this off topic

but, I'm natural and I would like to wear my hair straight, but I'm married and my husband likes to get it often, as in every night sometimes twice.

we all know natural hair, no matter how tied down, can't stay straight with that type of activity.  lol
soooooooo I JUST had an epiphany! I can wear my hair straight during TOM when DH just simply can't get any.  I'm brilliant.  lol


----------



## Firstborn2

growbaby said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I thought I'd ask you all since I didn't get any response in the relaxed hair thread.
> 
> Question, do any of you ladies feel like your "kitchen" area has gone unchanged since ur hhj despite the fact that the rest of ur hair is healthy growing? Idk what to do or if its just normal. That area HAS grown to about the bottom of neck length but that's not sayin much since the rest if my hair is APL/BSB. I'm thinkin since it is so short it's probably just over processed? It is dry feeling 75% of the time.



Before my journey, mine would never get past the top of my shoulder, now it's about 1inch from APL. When I first started my hair journey I belonged to another  board that is now in cyber heaven. Anyway, a member there told me that she kept her nape area in a cornrow. She wore  low buns, extensions,weaves as her PS but her nape was always in a cornrow, with no stress on it. She would redo the cornrow every 4wks and kept it moisturized 24/7. Once it got to APL she kept it off her shoulder until she reach her goals.

I followed her method and it worked I would cover my cornrow with extensions, I would redo it every 3wks, I kept it moisturized and it grew. When I had a major set back last year that took me back to SL I used that method and once again it got my nape past SL.  Now I do braided buns but what ever I do, I make sure to keep my nape off my shoulders and keep it well moisturize.


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> Look at you guys already super close to BSL! I knew we would have some early BSL Samurais up in here!
> 
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!** (inspired by Seamonster and KiWiStyle)
> 
> Do you experience seasonal shedding?? Do you have a summer growth spurt then shed in the winter? Shed in the spring or summer? What do you do to combat the excessive shedding??



I do experience seasonal shedding it always happen around oct/nov. I however have never ever experienced a summer grow spurt I've prayed for one, begged for one, dreamt of one but never got one


----------



## Seamonster

HeChangedMyName said:


> I know this off topic
> 
> soooooooo* I JUST had an epiphany! I can wear my hair straight during TOM when DH just simply can't get any.  I'm brilliant. * lol


----------



## growbaby

Firstborn2 said:


> Before my journey, mine would never get past the top of my shoulder, now it's about 1inch from APL. When I first started my hair journey I belonged to another  board that is now in cyber heaven. Anyway, a member there told me that she kept her nape area in a cornrow. She wore  low buns, extensions,weaves as her PS but her nape was always in a cornrow, with no stress on it. She would redo the cornrow every 4wks and kept it moisturized 24/7. Once it got to APL she kept it off her shoulder until she reach her goals.
> 
> I followed her method and it worked I would cover my cornrow with extensions, I would redo it every 3wks, I kept it moisturized and it grew. When I had a major set back last year that took me back to SL I used that method and once again it got my nape past SL.  Now I do braided buns but what ever I do, I make sure to keep my nape off my shoulders and keep it well moisturize.



Wow! That's awesome, and a great idea. Thanks so much


----------



## Sholapie

growbaby said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I thought I'd ask you all since I didn't get any response in the relaxed hair thread.
> 
> Question, do any of you ladies feel like your "kitchen" area has gone unchanged since ur hhj despite the fact that the rest of ur hair is healthy growing? Idk what to do or if its just normal. That area HAS grown to about the bottom of neck length but that's not sayin much since the rest if my hair is APL/BSB. I'm thinkin since it is so short it's probably just over processed? It is dry feeling 75% of the time.



Is the kitchen area just the nape? My nape hair is pretty resilient its roughly the same length, my problem growing area is my front. It just breaks off. I may try firstborn2's suggestion of braiding it. It was like that through many years of being natural too.


----------



## FroFab

QOTD response:  I do think I shed more during the winter but it might be related to post partem as my baby was in the 4-6 month range last winter.  This winter I've noticed less shedding but I've been taking great care to properly detangle and keep my hair stretched so that my shed hair don't wrap themselves around other hair and cause knots.  I'm not sure about a summer growth spurt as I tend to get lazy so I just might be experiencing set backs when I should be seeing them.


----------



## FroFab

Just bought a few more wigs so I can keep my hair hidden and get of this "maybe I should get a relaxer" hump.  I hope the hair is nice, as I ordered online.


----------



## Phaer

FroFab said:


> Just bought a few more wigs so I can keep my hair hidden and get of this "maybe I should get a relaxer" hump.  I hope the hair is nice, as I ordered online.



Good luck.  I sometimes eye the relaxer kit when I am out shopping, they look so pretty. Usually, when I get frustrated with the long wash process, but the thing is, I don't like straight hair! I straightened my hair for Christmas and I couldn't wait to wash it out, I missed the feel of my kinks.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> When I was relaxed and now as a natural,my nape has always been lacking in the growth department. Only time it was ever past NL was when I was WL as a child. Since then,it has been a lost cause. No matter what I do,it just doesn't change growbaby
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Sistawithrealhair has a video on this exact problem and what worked for her it may help you as well. Good luck hath


----------



## NikkiQ

HeChangedMyName said:


> I know this off topic
> 
> but, I'm natural and I would like to wear my hair straight, but I'm married and my husband likes to get it often, as in every night sometimes twice.
> 
> we all know natural hair, no matter how tied down, can't stay straight with that type of activity. lol
> soooooooo I JUST had an epiphany! I can wear my hair straight during TOM when DH just simply can't get any. I'm brilliant. lol


 
GENIUS!!!!!!!!! Lord why hadn't I thought of that before??? 



lamaria211 said:


> Sistawithrealhair has a video on this exact problem and what worked for her it may help you as well. Good luck hath


 
Oh I'm not too concerned about it . I'll check out her video anyway. I saw something about her chopping it off and starting over.


----------



## KiWiStyle

lamaria211 said:


> I had my baggy on for 2 days and it worked great, I'm definitely going to use this method routinely!



I'm glad it's working for you!  I did my usual single French braid and wrapped a small piece on the very ends of my hair. I M&S as usual but but I put some Qhemet Biologics Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm on the end before smothering it with plastic.  I don't plan to take it down until Saturday, so I'll know then how well it worked.  I think I'm going to be pleasantly surprised.  Thanks for the suggestion!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

My braids are still in braided pigtails from my cowash session yesterday. I've been so hair lazy lately and just completely out of it (mentally) that I don't even feel like doing anything to it. Thank the Lord I don't work b/c I would hate having to do something with my hair every day again.


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:


> It's weird b/c prior to using MN, I was experiencing excessive shedding. Then when I started to use the MN it helped slow it down. When I stopped using the MN I didn't experience any shedding. I hoping when I start my MN this weekend I wont have any problems when I stop. I am using a new mixture this time. Hopefully it's not the MN, cause that stuff has really helped thickening my hair



This is do interesting to me.  What brand MN do you use??  What do you mix with.  I've been using Ministat 7 from Family Dollar and I mix mine with a moisturizer and add JBCO.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

DaLady82 said:


> Just wanted to comment on the shedding. I did MN back in sept. and every since then my hair will not stop with the shedding. A few more months of this and I will be bald. I did stop taking hair vitamins back in sept as well so maybe that has something to do with it. Really hate I did the MN. Me and this hair of mine have come too far.
> I just relaxed after 15 wks 3 days and it was pure hell. I don't see how u ladies do it. I was so sure that I was ready to make 16 wk stretch a part of my regime. Maybe not.



I took MN before and started to shed then to but then I also stopped the Biotin at that time.  I figured maybe my hair was experiencing the biotin withdrawals and it was possible it wasn't the MN after all. I'm doing elimination process with the MN now before I consider it a fail for me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

HeChangedMyName said:


> soooooooo I JUST had an epiphany! I can wear my hair straight during TOM when DH just simply can't get any.  I'm brilliant.  lol



  



NikkiQ said:


> My braids are still in braided pigtails from my cowash session yesterday. I've been so hair lazy lately and just completely out of it (mentally) that I don't even feel like doing anything to it. *Thank the Lord I don't work b/c I would hate having to do something with my hair every day again*.



sippin on hertade right here. Seriously wish I didnt have to work for this very same reason. When Im on vacation i just slap in some twists and sometimes stay with a satin bonnet under different scarves for days on ends. I just take off the bonnet to M&S when needed.

not to mention going to the supermkt at 11:00am on a weekday when no ones there .... ahhhhh heaven


----------



## KurlyNinja

Just wanted to post to update my reggie because I'm SO sick of SSKs. SO I will be trying something a bit new this year. So far I like it.

I'm cutting my wash days down to every two weeks. Will be washing my hair in 8 braids. Then moisturize with Giovonni Deep Moisture. Stretch my hair with the pull method of blow drying on low heat. Then after my hair is stretched. Use a bit of flaxseed gel and twist my hair into 8 twists. Twist outs in the morning. Back in 8 twists at night. Or if I want just pin the 8 twists into an updo. The twists dont really look that bad. But this is what I'm doing. I can already tell a difference in SSKs and the tangling. Hopefully by March I will be at BSL.


----------



## NikkiQ

SimJam said:


> sippin on hertade right here. Seriously wish I didnt have to work for this very same reason. When Im on vacation i just slap in some twists and sometimes stay with a satin bonnet under different scarves for days on ends. I just take off the bonnet to M&S when needed.
> 
> not to mention going to the supermkt at 11:00am on a weekday when no ones there .... ahhhhh heaven


 
That's basically my routine. Whenever I do leave the house, I put the braids in a ponytail or bun and slap on a headband to go to the store. PR folks don't know a thing about braids so they always look at me crazy, but ain't nobody got time for dat! I'm here to pick up some juice, veggies and keep it movin.


----------



## KiWiStyle

growbaby said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I thought I'd ask you all since I didn't get any response in the relaxed hair thread.
> 
> Question, do any of you ladies feel like your "kitchen" area has gone unchanged since ur hhj despite the fact that the rest of ur hair is healthy growing? Idk what to do or if its just normal. That area HAS grown to about the bottom of neck length but that's not sayin much since the rest if my hair is APL/BSB. I'm thinkin since it is so short it's probably just over processed? It is dry feeling 75% of the time.



I had the same exact problem but luckily for me I repaired my problem while at SL still. My nape area always stayed 1-2 inches long and I would keep my hair at neck length because if it.  My stylist at the time said it was just a weak/bad nerve area.  It didn't make since to me so I started researching the problem and then my HHJ began.  It turned out it was  dry, rough and breaking way faster than it grew because it was over-processed.  I started to keep that area trimmed to grow out the OP Hair, I kept it moisturized and sealed heavily with JBCO. I would then do a single braid across my nape and spray a water based leave-in on it daily.  I covered the area with a a satin/silk headband and bunned the rest of my hair.  It wasn't the best look but neither was thin ends due to a short nape.  My new stylist started to apply relaxer to that area last for over a year and now my hair is now APL and my nape is just below CBL, it's growing and retaining very nicely.  I had over an inch cut from my hair back in October to counter the thin end effect but I still have about an inch before my back hemline is even. When my hair is down, it now looks so much healthier and fuller.  It will take patience and consistency but it can be done.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

the only time my nape grew when my hair was relaxed was when I started doing my own hair and texlaxing. In fact I started out with texlaxing my nape area, then progressed to the rest of my head after I saw how much the hair there benefited form it.

now as a natural I have nape issues (for different reasons) but I also employed the method of braiding my nape (I saw someone post a picture here on LHCF abt it) and it has really helped. I also always moisturize my nape like 2 - 3 times a day. I keep a travel size bottle of LI moisturizer with castor oil in my bag.

hair trigger and liquid gold oil and green magic butter have been awesome for overall scalp health and growth


----------



## Evolving78

i don't have nape issues, my problem area is the hair right in front of my ears.  it has always been the same length.  even when i was natural.

maybe it is not suppose to grow past my chin?  maybe it is sideburn hair?


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Sorry to ask but what does mn stand for


----------



## NikkiQ

BeautifullyExotic MN means miconazole nitrate aka Monistat


----------



## NikkiQ

After the discussions going on this past 24hrs...

**Question of the Day!!!**

Do you have a "trouble spot"? A spot that doesn't retain as much length as other areas of hair? Doesn't hold moisture well? Prone to breaking and splitting? Do you treat this area different than others? How so?


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> After the discussions going on this past 24hrs...
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Do you have a "trouble spot"? A spot that doesn't retain as much length as other areas of hair? Doesn't hold moisture well? Prone to breaking and splitting? Do you treat this area different than others? How so?



Yep!!!  Exactly what we have just been discussing - the NAPE area for me.
I'm getting some good ideas though from this discussion on how to resolve!!  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> i don't have nape issues, my problem area is the hair right in front of my ears.  it has always been the same length.  even when i was natural.
> 
> maybe it is not suppose to grow past my chin?  maybe it is sideburn hair?



shortdub78
we really ARE hair twins!  



			
				NikkiQ said:
			
		

> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Do you have a "trouble spot"? A spot that doesn't retain as much length as other areas of hair? Doesn't hold moisture well? Prone to breaking and splitting? Do you treat this area different than others? How so?



Definitely my nape...
I'm on a concerted effort to do better with it this year, babying it, applying growth aids. etc....
And my sides/temple areas as well....


----------



## Evolving78

crlsweetie912 said:


> shortdub78
> we really ARE hair twins!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely my nape...
> I'm on a concerted effort to do better with it this year, babying it, applying growth aids. etc....
> And my sides/temple areas as well....




yes we are! 

i don't know how to go about treating this area. when i wear my hair in a bun, i stopped pulling it back.  meaning, i wear a part down the middle and swoop the sides behind my ears. so i thought that would help.  think i won't relax that part as often as the other areas?


----------



## longhairdreaming

NikkiQ said:


> After the discussions going on this past 24hrs...
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Do you have a "trouble spot"? A spot that doesn't retain as much length as other areas of hair? Doesn't hold moisture well? Prone to breaking and splitting? Do you treat this area different than others? How so?


 
My crown gives me troubles. It's shorter than the rest of my hair 'cause it tends to break more. I've been giving it more tlc and baggying at night. So far that seems to be helping along with using castor oil to seal.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> After the discussions going on this past 24hrs...
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Do you have a "trouble spot"? A spot that doesn't retain as much length as other areas of hair? Doesn't hold moisture well? Prone to breaking and splitting? Do you treat this area different than others? How so?



Now that I have my nape growing nicely, my 2013 goal is to fix my hairline.  It's the area just above both eyes; you know the two hairline areas where men hair begin to recede.  I've tried employing the same technique as the nape area but it just isn't working.  It's so short, you can't help but get relaxer on the length of it.  At my relaxer appointment next week, I'm going to tell her to apply it to those two spots last and rinse immediately.  If This doesn't work I'll be forced to not relax it at all for about 6 months to 1 year.  My silk and satin headbands will become my best friend. I can't wait to see how others resolved this problem.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Sholapie

NikkiQ said:


> After the discussions going on this past 24hrs...
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Do you have a "trouble spot"? A spot that doesn't retain as much length as other areas of hair? Doesn't hold moisture well? Prone to breaking and splitting? Do you treat this area different than others? How so?



Urgh yes my front. It hasn't ever grown past my chin it just thins and breaks off. I am going to give it a deep trim today then really baby that area. Im also going to stop pulling it back when i style it and see how it goes.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

NikkiQ said:


> After the discussions going on this past 24hrs...
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Do you have a "trouble spot"? A spot that doesn't retain as much length as other areas of hair? Doesn't hold moisture well? Prone to breaking and splitting? Do you treat this area different than others? How so?



My trouble spot is the back of my hair. It never seems to want to grow and im always stuck with a bob. The middle of my head tend to get more dry. Those two areas. I put more product to it and pay more close attention


----------



## Ash25

On the road to success!!! Ive notice some growth...mmm about 1/2inch....since ive been giving my hair extra doses of TLC

_Keeping it moist has made a TREMENDOUS difference!!!_ Plus my healthy diet and exercise help the process 

Wash and Protein treatment this weekend. Ima give the Cherry Lola treatment a try using coconut milk/cream instead of yogurt. Then follow up with a ACV rinse and of course moisturize and seal using QB AOHC or Burdock Root (trying to resist the urge to buy more porducts!!) the and my own house blend of oils: jojoba, olive, coconut, sapote and tea tree EO.

4 day weekend!!!! Cause in im DC, YES! 

Hope everyone is having success as well on their way to BSL


----------



## growbaby

Thank you all so much for the advice, my nape is currently in a braid & moisturized  I'm glad to learn that this is not normal and that I'm not the only 1 with this issue.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

NikkiQ said:


> After the discussions going on this past 24hrs...
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Do you have a "trouble spot"? A spot that doesn't retain as much length as other areas of hair? Doesn't hold moisture well? Prone to breaking and splitting? Do you treat this area different than others? How so?



yep!  the very tippy top of my crown.     it breaks soooo easily.  it is however, the longest its ever been, since going natural.    i love it.

But is is dry, lacks good curl definition,  and is generally ratty unless i go the extra mile.  i started combing my crown in an upward direction years ago and that seemed to help.  now i moisturize it extra.


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> After the discussions going on this past 24hrs...
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Do you have a "trouble spot"? A spot that doesn't retain as much length as other areas of hair? Doesn't hold moisture well? Prone to breaking and splitting? Do you treat this area different than others? How so?



*nape* as ive mentioned up thread,  keeping this area moisturized and in a protective style (a single cornrow) has helped tremendously.

*crown* can happily say this was a trouble spot. We have a great relationship now, so even though it's a "special care needed" area,  I wouldnt say its a trouble spot.  I make sure to concentrate on his area when washing and conditioning.
Its definately my whack patch.  It has no curl pattern and has a mind o its own.
When I was relaxed it would always break off down to my new growth, only when I went natural I realized that the hair there is a totally different texture and so needed special care.

*edges* another success story for me. I have a nervous habit of pulling my hair, sometimes from the root and unil my scalp is sore (getting over it) I was in a very stressful job which really made me do a number on my edges. I working on not pulling my hair and my edges have come in nicely over a period of about 6 months.

What helped? My vanity, I took a picture of my hair to post on lhcf and saw how chewed up my edges looked and made the decision to stop. I wore mainly cornrowed styles for the better part of 2012 because I knew that I wasnt gonna pull my hair in that style because it would look a hot , mess and id have to pull out my pretty style lol

In terms of products any growth aid with sulphur helps to keep my scalp healthy and promote growth. And as I said before, frequent moisturizing to prevent dryness and breakage.
Also bought satin pillowcases and always either use them or a bonnet.

Phew that was a mouthfull.


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> After the discussions going on this past 24hrs...
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Do you have a "trouble spot"? A spot that doesn't retain as much length as other areas of hair? Doesn't hold moisture well? Prone to breaking and splitting? Do you treat this area different than others? How so?



My trouble area is my hair line right about my eyes, I can't get it past chin. I keep it moisturized, I spray Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer every 2days, I apply JBCO every night and yet this is the area that sheds like crazy no matter how much attention I give it. My goal is to retain 3inches in this area by the end of the year. If anyone have any suggestions I would appreciate them


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> After the discussions going on this past 24hrs...
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Do you have a "trouble spot"? A spot that doesn't retain as much length as other areas of hair? Doesn't hold moisture well? Prone to breaking and splitting? Do you treat this area different than others? How so?



My crown is my trouble spot. Its much thicker, coarser and its a little shorter than the rest of hair. I treat it mostly the same but I try and take more time M&Sing that area and I'm extremely gentle with detangling


----------



## growbaby

Ok so after all the advice I took the plunge and did something about my nape. My hair is about 12-13in long and my nape is only 5in soooo.. I just cut off 2 inches of the dry gross nape leaving it to be about 3in long with only 1 inch of it being relaxed hair (I am 15 weeks post w/ 2in of NG). I'm currently dc that section via sistawithrealhair's method of wrapping it in plastic wrap.


----------



## ImanAdero

Re QOTD: 

The middle of my head. 

Without fail it is harder to setangle, drier and MUCH coarser than my nape, hairline anywhere not smack Dan in the center of my head. 

I try to oil my hair there and I try to be much more patient when detangling that section of my hair.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Angel of the North said:


> Random hair thoughts:
> 
> # 1. I can't wait to get to BSL to try out some new and different hairstyles
> 
> # 2. I'm thinking of the shock/awe/expressions of peoples faces when they see my WL hair
> 
> #3. I wish it would hurry up and grow already!



Random hair thoughts? These are my *daily* hair thoughts...lol. I can't WAIT to get this [email protected] hair to BSL. Lawdy, ya'll have no idea where I am in my life!



NikkiQ said:


> My braids are still in braided pigtails from my cowash session yesterday. I've been so hair lazy lately and just completely out of it (mentally) that I don't even feel like doing anything to it. Thank the Lord I don't work b/c I would hate having to do something with my hair every day again.



Yea...I'm hating so hard over here  I have work and school and I am up out of the bed at 6AM and sometimes I don't make it BACK in the bed until 10 or 10:30PM...this largely dictates my hair styles, I have taken to just wearing wigs or twists because I can't fool with twist-outs and braid-outs and whatnot.



NikkiQ said:


> After the discussions going on this past 24hrs...
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Do you have a "trouble spot"? A spot that doesn't retain as much length as other areas of hair? Doesn't hold moisture well? Prone to breaking and splitting? Do you treat this area different than others? How so?



My nape...only because when I had a few inches of hair, I texlaxed (shame on me, I know erplexed) and while the rest of my hair was fine, the nape? No no no honey, that thang was over-processed and underappreciated. I have cut away the rest of the hair and it just dawned on me that I need to just go ahead and get rid of this last inch or 2 and be done with it. My nape seems coarser and more tangled as well, and it's harder to get moisture in there. Actually, the entire bottom quadrant of the back of my hair is much dryer than the rest of my hair. Very frustrating. I am being much more gentle with those sections and really generous with the DC and moisturizer as well. We gon' be alright 



Ash25 said:


> On the road to success!!! Ive notice some growth...mmm about 1/2inch....since ive been giving my hair extra doses of TLC
> 
> _Keeping it moist has made a TREMENDOUS difference!!!_ Plus my healthy diet and exercise help the process
> 
> Wash and Protein treatment this weekend. Ima give the Cherry Lola treatment a try using coconut milk/cream instead of yogurt. Then follow up with a ACV rinse and of course moisturize and seal using QB AOHC or Burdock Root (trying to resist the urge to buy more porducts!!) the and my own house blend of oils: jojoba, olive, coconut, sapote and tea tree EO.
> 
> 4 day weekend!!!! Cause in im DC, YES!
> 
> Hope everyone is having success as well on their way to BSL



Sounds like you are getting some excellent growth AND some excellent retention, you'll be at BSL in NO time!



growbaby said:


> Ok so after all the advice I took the plunge and did something about my nape. My hair is about 12-13in long and my nape is only 5in soooo.. I just cut off 2 inches of the dry gross nape leaving it to be about 3in long with only 1 inch of it being relaxed hair (I am 15 weeks post w/ 2in of NG). I'm currently dc that section via sistawithrealhair's method of wrapping it in plastic wrap.



Yep, I'm doing this when I wash next (in 2 weeks). I have some damage back there that just needs to go! You won't even miss that hair in a month or 2 


So, I have been complaining about my hair the past week or so and I think I figured out the problem: too much protein. Last week, I did a protein treatment w/ coconut milk/Coconut oil/egg/banana/honey and it felt great, it even felt great while I was washing it out. But then, I had some of the mix left, so I went ahead and added it to my moisture DC (big nono) and THEN I made a whipped shea mix with half a darn can of coconut milk. I used all of that in one day and it was just too much protein for me. My hair has never been partial to protein, so I need to keep it light and very seldom. I was heavy on the moisture today and it feels better. I am going to keep baggying under my wigs and check on it again in 2 weeks.

HHG!


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Firstborn2 said:


> My trouble area is my hair line right about my eyes, I can't get it past chin. I keep it moisturized, I spray Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer every 2days, I apply JBCO every night and yet this is the area that sheds like crazy no matter how much attention I give it. My goal is to retain 3inches in this area by the end of the year. If anyone have any suggestions I would appreciate them



Do you keep your scarf or bonnet pulled tight there?  I remember when i was relaxed, I had that problem on one side because  I wrapped my hair and the knot on my scarf sat in one spot.


----------



## Phaer

The front of my head is a bit choppy.  I think this is because in the beginning of my hair journey, I would get impatient when removing braids and would just cut it.  There is a noticeable difference in one specific area. I think I just have to let it grow.


----------



## Firstborn2

HeChangedMyName said:


> Do you keep your scarf or bonnet pulled tight there?  I remember when i was relaxed, I had that problem on one side because  I wrapped my hair and the knot on my scarf sat in one spot.



I do wrap my scarf super tight because I don't want it to fall off but the knot is tied in the back, however, that could very well be my problem. I will try using a bonnet for the next 4mos and see if I see any improvements.


----------



## NikkiQ

Got some left over avocado from dinner. Thinking about making me a nice mask for my hair. Has anyone ever done an avocado mask?


----------



## Guinan

Fyi... Im @ target & they have herbal essence hydralicious on clearance for 1.48

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello buy them all!!!!!!!


----------



## Sholapie

So I took the plunge and cut my hair (just the front) I just couldn't stand how thin it was. It reached my chin and I cut it back to just below my eyebrow. I am in love with the bluntness and thickness of it, i can see why people get scissor happy  like I said I'm just gonna baby the heck of it and hope it grows out nicely.


----------



## Evolving78

lamaria211 said:


> My crown is my trouble spot. Its much thicker, coarser and its a little shorter than the rest of hair. I treat it mostly the same but I try and take more time M&Sing that area and I'm extremely gentle with detangling



my crown is like this too.  i have to be gentle with it.  it is more coarse and drier than the rest of my hair.


----------



## Sholapie

NikkiQ said:


> Got some left over avocado from dinner. Thinking about making me a nice mask for my hair. Has anyone ever done an avocado mask?



I did a long time ago, i really liked it. It gave me Softness and strength. Make sure you blend it enough though i had chunks for days


----------



## Blairx0

NikkiQ said:


> Got some left over avocado from dinner. Thinking about making me a nice mask for my hair. Has anyone ever done an avocado mask?



I have and loved it until it was so hard to rinse out


----------



## NikkiQ

Sholapie said:


> I did a long time ago, i really liked it. It gave me Softness and strength. Make sure you blend it enough though i had chunks for days


 


Blairx0 said:


> I have and loved it until it was so hard to rinse out


 
Oh boy  Guess I'll have to make sure that it's mashed properly. Since I have the braids in, the last thing I want is to have chunks of avocado stuck in them erplexed. Glad we have a tree in the backyard so I can hunt for some to fall around the time I take these bad boys out.


----------



## Sholapie

NikkiQ said:


> Oh boy  Guess I'll have to make sure that it's mashed properly. Since I have the braids in, the last thing I want is to have chunks of avocado stuck in them erplexed. Glad we have a tree in the backyard so I can hunt for some to fall around the time I take these bad boys out.



Avacado tree, that's so cool! I'd be hair masks and guacamole every day


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

NikkiQ said:


> Got some left over avocado from dinner. Thinking about making me a nice mask for my hair. Has anyone ever done an avocado mask?



I have. I used avocado and coconut oil. It was good for my hair


----------



## lamaria211

pelohello said:


> Fyi... Im @ target & they have herbal essence hydralicious on clearance for 1.48
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I found HE Tousle Mr Softly @publix for the same price!!! My dh was with me so I only got one


----------



## KiWiStyle

Sholapie said:


> So I took the plunge and cut my hair (just the front) I just couldn't stand how thin it was. It reached my chin and I cut it back to just below my eyebrow. I am in love with the bluntness and thickness of it, i can see why people get scissor happy  like I said I'm just gonna baby the heck of it and hope it grows out nicely.



I need to have mine cut too...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

I have no desire to length check....I wonder how long this will last. hmm.


----------



## Guinan

lamaria211 said:


> I found HE Tousle Mr Softly @publix for the same price!!! My dh was with me so I only got one



Omg!! My BF said the same thing.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster

I think I have 1/2 an avocado left, I am going to make me an avocado and cheese sandwich. My hair will have to get it from the inside. Wish one of my neighbors had an avocado tree in their front yard


----------



## Cattypus1

GettingKinky said:


> Mjon912 I'm transitioning to a very light texlax. It's been 57 weeks since my last bone straight relaxer. Braid outs and buns are my best friends!



I too am transitioning to texlaxed...42 weeks since last bone-straight relaxer. Not really into buns, wish I was but I love me a twist-out!


----------



## Angel of the North

Thursday I took down my single braided bun (from Sunday) for my mid-week co-wash, I didn't detangle before the co-wash as I would normally do (I was too busy with HIH syndrome), but I was so surprised at how little an amount of hair I lost when I detangled my hair considering I hadn't combed since Sunday, it was like 4 strands  I didn't have the coated greasy feeling on my hair that the ORS olive oil left this time, the Keracare naturals hair milk is working well for me, my hair felt great.

(also posted in HL & MBL challenges)

I thought I'd take a pic of what the braid out looked like,  don't know why it's rotated to the side, it was taken from the same phone that took my siggy pic erplexed


----------



## dr.j

NikkiQ said:


> After the discussions going on this past 24hrs...
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Do you have a "trouble spot"? A spot that doesn't retain as much length as other areas of hair? Doesn't hold moisture well? Prone to breaking and splitting? Do you treat this area different than others? How so?



Nape area. I'm keeping it braided to see how that works.


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> my crown is like this too.  i have to be gentle with it.  it is more coarse and drier than the rest of my hair.



My crown is much thicker and courser than the rest and since it has always been the first area relaxed it really suffered during last year's setback. I'm still suffering through it too because the see-through end gods are determined to make me cut it but I'm resisting as hard as I can. As long as I can hide my jacked-up crown with twist-outs...no big chop...yet!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ladies IDK what to do about this itch. I've condition cleansed, cowashed, moisturized and oiled but nothing is working. It's mainly this one spot above my ear that is giving me the blues. I'm tempted to take these braids out and do a full blown wash session this weekend. I can't take this much longer!


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> Ladies IDK what to do about this itch. I've condition cleansed, cowashed, moisturized and oiled but nothing is working. It's mainly this one spot above my ear that is giving me the blues. I'm tempted to take these braids out and do a full blown wash session this weekend. I can't take this much longer!



Please don't cry...I think I read somewhere that tea rinses help with itching.  Since you're in braids it might be worth a try.


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> Got some left over avocado from dinner. Thinking about making me a nice mask for my hair. Has anyone ever done an avocado mask?



I use to do an avocado, coconut milk and honey mask all the time, I honestly don't know why I stopped. I would do it once a week and honestly my hair never looked better. So not to waste the coconut milk I would make a big batch, separate into 4 freezer bags and freeze, when wash day come unthaw. I really need to revisit this...


----------



## Blairx0

NikkiQ said:


> Ladies IDK what to do about this itch. I've condition cleansed, cowashed, moisturized and oiled but nothing is working. It's mainly this one spot above my ear that is giving me the blues. I'm tempted to take these braids out and do a full blown wash session this weekend. I can't take this much longer!



You could use witch hazel for the itch. That would prevent the itch and avoid a full wash. Otherwise clarity


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Checking in!  Hair feels great and moisturized and I get to relax tomorrow, 1 day shy of 12 weeks on the nose because I work on Saturday.  That's okay, I'll call this a 12 week stretch anyway.  My S-curl on the newgrowth and great deep conditioning made it easier than I thought.  I can't wait to see my hair and my progress.  Here's to a great 1st quarter ladies!!


----------



## jprayze

I'm washing my twists for the first time this weekend...yay!!!  And I'm supposed to be trying a style from YT...we will see!

Been alternating liquid gold sulfur oil with my MN oil mix since the beginning of the month,  trying to see if sulfur enhances my growth rate any more.  If it doesn't I won't repurchase the liquid gold and I will stay with MN.

Also i have to talk to my braider about redoing the front of my hair.  It still looks great, only been 2 weeks.  I'm not really seeing new growth yet, hopefully that will pick up soon.  I plan to get the front redone the first week in Feb so I'm fresh for valentines day!

Speaking of valentines day, I met SOs family for the first time last week.  They live out of state.  I will see them again on valentines weekend and still have the Senegalese twists.  I thought it would be really fun for the first time they see my real hair that it will be BSL because right now, they really have no idea how long it is!  Hmmmm wonder how long it will be before my next visit and how long will my hair be in March when I take these down!

My early morning ramblings!!!


----------



## Carmelella

Sometimes i come across a comment on here and all i can think of is... WTH?  What really inspired you to write that. : shrugs:


----------



## Carmelella

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> Now that I have my nape growing nicely, my 2013 goal is to fix my hairline.  It's the area just above both eyes; you know the two hairline areas where men hair begin to recede.  I've tried employing the same technique as the nape area but it just isn't working.  It's so short, you can't help but get relaxer on the length of it.  At my relaxer appointment next week, I'm going to tell her to apply it to those two spots last and rinse immediately.  If This doesn't work I'll be forced to not relax it at all for about 6 months to 1 year.  My silk and satin headbands will become my best friend. I can't wait to see how others resolved this problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Same problem!! And if I wanna look right I always have to manipulate that area.  When I went natural it did catch up/ retain more,.. But it was still behind the rest of my hair.  Maybe hide my hair with a good braid pattern for a couple months would do it well.  Then relaxing without overlapping will be easier?


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze said:


> I'm washing my twists for the first time this weekend...yay!!!  And I'm supposed to be trying a style from YT...we will see!
> 
> Been alternating liquid gold sulfur oil with my MN oil mix since the beginning of the month,  trying to see if sulfur enhances my growth rate any more.  If it doesn't I won't repurchase the liquid gold and I will stay with MN.
> 
> Also i have to talk to my braider about redoing the front of my hair.  It still looks great, only been 2 weeks.  I'm not really seeing new growth yet, hopefully that will pick up soon.  I plan to get the front redone the first week in Feb so I'm fresh for valentines day!
> 
> Speaking of valentines day, I met SOs family for the first time last week.  They live out of state.  I will see them again on valentines weekend and still have the Senegalese twists.  I thought it would be really fun for the first time they see my real hair that it will be BSL because right now, they really have no idea how long it is!  Hmmmm wonder how long it will be before my next visit and how long will my hair be in March when I take these down!
> 
> My early morning ramblings!!!



i wanted my hair to be a certain length by my baby shower, but that's not going to happen.  i dare anyone to say the pregnancy helped with my hair growth.  this kid didn't help me out with nothing!  but please share your story when you see them again.  i love hearing the comments!



NikkiQ said:


> Ladies IDK what to do about this itch. I've condition cleansed, cowashed, moisturized and oiled but nothing is working. It's mainly this one spot above my ear that is giving me the blues. I'm tempted to take these braids out and do a full blown wash session this weekend. I can't take this much longer!



i would try some witch hazel too.  maybe it is something your are using that is irritating that area?  is it red?



bajandoc86 said:


> I have no desire to length check....I wonder how long this will last. hmm.



i saw your hair on QB facebook page (on my news feed)  as soon as i saw your hair, i knew it was you!  your hair looks so juicy and pretty!


----------



## NikkiQ

Not red at all. That's the weird thing. Just very itchy. No stress bumps from my braids either. Very weird shortdub78


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!!

This weekend I plan on washing my hair for the 1st time since relaxing 2wks ago. I'm really excited cause I'm trying something new, with this rose water & a new mixture of MN. Hopefully it will help me get some length & thickness. 

jprayze, that would be awesome if the SO parents can see your hair for the 1st time at BSL Please post pics of your new style w/ the sengelese

NikkiQ, I know I'm late w/ answering the QOTD My trouble area are my edges, particularly(sp) my bald spot on my front edge. It has grown in sum thanks to the MN & JBCO but I know that's my touble spot since it's sooo sensitive.

Happy Growing Ladies!!


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 When is the shower?  It's gotta be soon!  Any shower style ideas?


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze said:


> shortdub78 When is the shower?  It's gotta be soon!  Any shower style ideas?



i had plenty of ideas and my cheap, no style, having friend isn't really down with it.  i am not feeling her menu choice at all.  it's the same thing at everybody's party.  fried chicken, mostaccioli, salad, and rolls.  i want the colors to be blue, brown, and orange.  it is going to be co-ed, i want cupcakes instead of a cake, i'm not really into games. she shot down my cupcakes, said it was over the top.

my theme is a jungle.  with lots of giraffes.  i want a desert/sweets table. and a nice centerpiece.

i want to do karaoke instead of playing games.  pick songs with having a baby or something?  i know it might sound corny, but it's different.

so, it seems like i will be planning my own shower!  but i need to get started!  i am going to start on the invites this weekend.  my other friend told me to just send e-invites, and text messages.  i 'm not sure about that.  i know that would be the cheaper route, but i know some folks don't like that or check their emails often.

i agreed to get the cupcakes, decorations, and secure the venue on my own.  but i guess i will be getting the invitations on my own too.  i want my friend to do the food, just something i would like to eat and something different.

i didn't plan my last two.  i just want it more personal.  something that goes with my personality.  i'm not doing it for gifts, i want a nice get together!  this is my last child.

ok, i know i have said a lot!  oh i am having it the 3rd week of Feb.  my due date is March 22nd, but i know i will be going in early if possible, due to scheduling my c-section.


----------



## NikkiQ

Like this shortdub78?


----------



## crlsweetie912

NikkiQ said:


> Like this shortdub78?



That's so pretty!!!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ
Yes! that is what i want!


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> @NikkiQ
> Yes! that is what i want!


 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/1112307...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=ZZ&ga_search_type=all


----------



## NikkiQ

Completely OT: I love party planning


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Completely OT: I love party planning



you just set yourself up with me!


----------



## NikkiQ

I already know shortdub78  I've planned so many baby showers, kids parties and weddings in the past 2 years it's ridiculous. But I enjoy it.


----------



## SimJam

I love the vibe in this thread !!!!
ladies are so helpful in all areas !


----------



## NikkiQ

**Question of the Day!!!**

What is one technique or style that you have down pat that you are the proudest of? Rollerset? Donut bun? Flat iron job? Wash n go? Mixing your own DCs and serums?


----------



## crlsweetie912

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What is one technique or style that you have down pat that you are the proudest of? Rollerset? Donut bun? Flat iron job? Wash n go? Mixing your own DCs and serums?



hmm, this is a hard one.....
I would say all types of rollersets...I have so many rollers, all kinds....People say How did you get your curls?  Aww that ain't nothing but a rollerset!  
And my buns....I love bunning, but I get so mad when people infer that your hair isn't "done" if you have it in a bun.  That burns me up!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Carmelella said:


> Same problem!! And if I wanna look right I always have to manipulate that area.  When I went natural it did catch up/ retain more,.. But it was still behind the rest of my hair.  Maybe hide my hair with a good braid pattern for a couple months would do it well.  Then relaxing without overlapping will be easier?



Yes Carmelella, that area has to be whipped into shape when I style my hair.  I'm not going to lie, I hate that it won't grow or thicken, I've seen progress everywhere but there.  Admittedly, it's not as rough and dry (over processed) as before so continued patience is going to be key.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What is one technique or style that you have down pat that you are the proudest of? Rollerset? Donut bun? Flat iron job? Wash n go? Mixing your own DCs and serums?



I think I've mastered air drying, henna mixing  and application and up-do's.  My inverted single braid is my most mastered style, in the following two pictures my 12 week hair is air dried and you can see my henna color too:
View attachment 189863
View attachment 189865

Here is a pick of an up-do, they usually just happen:
View attachment 189867
View attachment 189869

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle your hair....  That braid is amazing! SOOOoooo sippin on some haterade right now!


----------



## Evolving78

i got nothing!  i'm not totally style challenged, but i am still a work in progress.  i need more hair!


----------



## Honey Bee

Update

1. I read through this thread all the time, 'thank' all over the place, but don't comment. I'll work on that, cuz it seems like y'all are having fun! 

2. I've been feeling bad about my hair, like I've been here three, almost four, years and my hair's still the same length.  But now I'll just remind myself that I'm 'transitioning to texlaxed'.  That sounds ways better in my head and it's true, I have a whole new head of hair. Thank you ladies for the proper language.

3. I don't feel like doing a length check either. I keep meaning to, but I just got my Wen and I'm in a 'co-wash every few days' rut. It's going well and I have no desire to straighten. I'm doing twistouts. :shrug: Just spritz with TW Bodifying Mist, let it dry, twist into Celie's. I'm not getting any breakage and there are way less shed hairs than usual. I ain't messing this up. 

4. ...however, despite my lack of length check, I do believe I'm skimming APL after cutting back to SL this spring/summer. I'm feeling good about my progress.

5. My trouble area is/was the whole crown to nape. The sides were approaching APL, but I couldn't take it anymore (which is why I cut back to SL). My plan was to trim/dust every month until it evened out, or at least wasn't so clearly a 'W'. I was successful and the whole area is much better. The only noticeably shorter area is the crown, the rest of it filled in. <--- the only reason I joined the challenge. I'm finally feeling confident about my retention.


sorry it was so long, but I'm catching up on, like, 50 pages!


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What is one technique or style that you have down pat that you are the proudest of? Rollerset? Donut bun? Flat iron job? Wash n go? Mixing your own DCs and serums?



*my wash day* - its like second nature. I always wash my hair while watching TV. Ive mastered the "rinse out during commercial time slots" technique 

and I like using cleansing cremes because technically I could sit in the sofa and wash my hair. Ive only done that once though

*my twistouts *- Ive mastered:


placement and number of twists needed for desired look
weekly twistout maintenance
products needed for twistout maintenance (if my hair feels a bit dry I can correct it, got wet during the day?.... no prob,  losing definition ? ... bam Ive got it covered)


----------



## Sholapie

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What is one technique or style that you have down pat that you are the proudest of? Rollerset? Donut bun? Flat iron job? Wash n go? Mixing your own DCs and serums?



I wish my answer was rollersets so bad lol. I just bought some smaller ones in a hope to get a tighter smoother set.
I am pretty good at flat twists so i want to build on that.


----------



## NikkiQ

Like shortdub78, I too am style challenged. I need to make that a late new year's resolution.


----------



## Honey Bee

Oh, I didn't see this new qotd. I think the flexi set in my avvy. It was a great protective style when I started my transition, but as my hair got longer I couldn't use the purple rollers anymore. I thought the curl came out too 'Shirley Temple'- ish. So I bought the next largest size roller and they were too heavy for my weakened ("transitioning" ) hair. They slipped right out. It was a sad day in the bathroom.  I might try again now that my hair's stronger.


----------



## NikkiQ

Honey Bee I have like every color flexi rod known to man and guess what? Never even used them or attempted to  Still fresh in the packs.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> KiWiStyle your hair....  That braid is amazing! SOOOoooo sippin on some haterade right now!



LOL, thanks!!!  I can rock an updo but I suck at flat ironing and curling and I doubt if I get better any time soon because I don't use direct heat more than 6 times a year.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Honey Bee I have like every color flexi rod known to man and guess what? Never even used them or attempted to  Still fresh in the packs.



i gave my smaller ones away.  i had a huge bag full of them!  i have the medium to jumbo ones now.  i don't think i will ever do a wet set with them, but i have used them to style on dry hair.  

KiWiStyle

i love those styles!  i just feel i don't have enough hair to pull it off. my hair is in layers.  plus, i get scared when i have to manipulate my hair.  that's why i backed off of roller sets.  i can do those good, but i would like to make them better.  like salon quality!


----------



## gvin89

shortdub78 said:


> i got nothing!  i'm not totally style challenged, but i am still a work in progress.  i need more hair!



Me too shortdub78


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

NikkiQ said:


> Honey Bee I have like every color flexi rod known to man and guess what? Never even used them or attempted to  Still fresh in the packs.



Me too..lol...i keep saying one day....


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> i gave my smaller ones away.  i had a huge bag full of them!  i have the medium to jumbo ones now.  i don't think i will ever do a wet set with them, but i have used them to style on dry hair.
> 
> KiWiStyle
> 
> i love those styles!  i just feel i don't have enough hair to pull it off. my hair is in layers.  plus, i get scared when i have to manipulate my hair.  that's why i backed off of roller sets.  i can do those good, but i would like to make them better.  like salon quality!



Thank! Are you growing your layers out? Layers are for ladies who wear their hair down a lot and want it to fall into place easily and look fuller.  My sister says I should do layers...um, no thank you. Anyway, I can't wait to see your post relaxer hair, how are you wearing it??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> Thank! Are you growing your layers out? Layers are for ladies who wear their hair down a lot and want it to fall into place easily and look fuller.  My sister says I should do layers...um, no thank you. Anyway, I can't wait to see your post relaxer hair, how are you wearing it??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i have natural layers and i think when i was natural, trimming my hair in twists added to that.  i will never get away from layers!

right now, my hair is in a stanky bun.  nothing great.  i may curl my hair Sunday or some time next week just for the heck of it.


----------



## Kerryann

Made 1 week week these braids so far and I surely oiled everyday


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What is one technique or style that you have down pat that you are the proudest of? Rollerset? Donut bun? Flat iron job? Wash n go? Mixing your own DCs and serums?



For me it would be my French Twist and bun.  Can do those in my sleep!  Very boring though - need to start adding hair candy to it!  I never wear my hair "out" or in curls - would like to one day


----------



## deedoswell

KiWiStyle - love your styles - especially that braid!!!


----------



## Sholapie

Flexing rod sets always look so gorgeous to me! Wish i could do them.

Just purchased a babyliss nano titanium hair straighter and I plan on buying the corioliss mini one for my roots. .....Yes im still in the no heat challenge   im just preparing myself for the next time i do straighten lol


----------



## NikkiQ

deedoswell and KiWiStyle for those that want to try out a version of the french braids you ladies are rocking, do you have any pointers on how to do it? What products to use? Etc. I want to do it and Lord knows I need as much help as I can get.

BTW- the braids are coming down today. I need to clarify my hair and start from scratch with this scalp of mine.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> i have natural layers and i think when i was natural, trimming my hair in twists added to that.  i will never get away from layers!
> 
> right now, my hair is in a stanky bun.  nothing great.  i may curl my hair Sunday or some time next week just for the heck of it.



Uh-oh :-o.  I trim DD's hair in twists so I should expect chaos when I straighten it for her birthday in may? Like I said, I can't flat iron or curl for nothing.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What is one technique or style that you have down pat that you are the proudest of? Rollerset? Donut bun? Flat iron job? Wash n go? Mixing your own DCs and serums?



I have curly my hair without heat down pat. Im also good at doing buns thanks to yt. Flat Iron I suck at that bad. Never did wash n go. Braiding is also not my technique at all.


----------



## SimJam

*I should point out that Ive mastered twistouts because they are the only thing I CAN do lol*

braidouts suck, tried one last weekend and ended up with really nicely stretched hair - not a drop of definition anywhere to be seen. used the same products I wud have for twists .... meh

flexi rods suck .... that came out like a big fro

actually my avatar is a bantu knot out, which wasnt too bad. Only did it once though

curl formers .... were OK I need to work on installation and product combinations for smooth set that lasts longer than 30 minutes


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What is one technique or style that you have down pat that you are the proudest of? Rollerset? Donut bun? Flat iron job? Wash n go? Mixing your own DCs and serums?



Definitely mixing my moisturizer to find out what PERFECTLY keeps my hair moist. And my buns! Love them.
I use everything in the pic below + water.














Eta: 1st 2 buns are homemade donut buns and the last 1 is a bun with only my hair pinned in some madeup fashion lol. I love it tho.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What is one technique or style that you have down pat that you are the proudest of? Rollerset? Donut bun? Flat iron job? Wash n go? Mixing your own DCs and serums?



The one technique that I love and have down pat is my Bantu knot out  This is my go to style and it works for me. I have people at my job asking for me to do theirs. I change up the way I wear my knot out and I Keep it simple. I also mix up my own DC and it works for me as well.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> The one technique that I love and have down pat is my Bantu knot out  This is my go to style and it works for me. I have people at my job asking for me to do theirs. I change up the way I wear my knot out and I Keep it simple. I also mix up my own DC and it works for me as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



SincerelyBeautiful I would be so happy if I could get this down!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> deedoswell and KiWiStyle for those that want to try out a version of the french braids you ladies are rocking, do you have any pointers on how to do it? What products to use? Etc. I want to do it and Lord knows I need as much help as I can get.
> 
> BTW- the braids are coming down today. I need to clarify my hair and start from scratch with this scalp of mine.



I'm going to explain this the best I can. 

Keep in mind I'm relaxed so it may be easier for me because my hair stays stretched.  I m&s as usual after a wash and air dry using the scarf method to flatten my NG.  If on a non-wash day, I finger detangle first.  I use a comb (rattail) and Jibere Baby brush to smooth my hair (top layer only); front towards the back and sides combed towards the middle.  
View attachment 189905
Grab three pieces of hair, you can start anywhere you like, I start at my crown.  Instead of braiding under, you braid over by grabbing the right piece, cross over the middle piece and then grab the left piece.  Once you grab that left piece, it will now take the place of the middle piece and the middle piece is now the left piece.  I'M CERTAIN I HAVE LOST YOU BY NOW, LOL!  

Now reverse that and start from left to right being sure to grab more hair as you go.  I sometimes have to stop and rake the hair into place to maintain a neat braid all the way down.  I do this all the way to the tip and then tuck and pin it.  I sat for an hour or two watching YouTube videos and got it the first try though not nearly as neat. I love doing it on freshly flat ironed hair because the braid kind of hangs but it doesn't stay put.  I get a nice tight braid when I'm air dried and deep in my stretch.  

Ok, I can put my DD's American Girl Doll back because without it I couldn't explain how I braid it.  It's first nature now and takes no thought process.  What also helps me get it so neat is I have a mirror on my master bathroom door and a huge mirror over the vanity.  I face the door mirror and can see the back of my head in clear view because my back is to the vanity mirror.  Like when you take a small hand mirror to see the back of your head thru a larger mirror behind you. 

As for doing it on natural hair, I don't have a clue.  If I were to attempt this in natural 4 type hair, I would stretch it as much as possible first, M&S and once braided, I would spritzer with water then scarf method dry immediately...HIDK.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What is one technique or style that you have down pat that you are the proudest of? Rollerset? Donut bun? Flat iron job? Wash n go? Mixing your own DCs and serums?



The only thing I have down is blow drying and using my flexi rods after
Oh let's not forget I'm good on getting some braids lol

It's crazy but I've lost my umph for hair right now maybe it's because I'm preggo erplexed I will oil only if braids are in 

Oh yes my per pooing with castor oil and aloe Vera plant or the juice


----------



## NikkiQ

Whoa!!! Back the bus up here. Kerryann you're preggers too??? How did I not know that?? So we have shortdub78, gvin89 and Kerryann preggers up in here?? Congrats ladies!!


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> Whoa!!! Back the bus up here. Kerryann you're preggers too??? How did I not know that?? So we have shortdub78, gvin89 and Kerryann preggers up in here?? Congrats ladies!!



Yes mam I am due in July...thank you


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm going to explain this the best I can.
> 
> Keep in mind I'm relaxed so it may be easier for me because my hair stays stretched. I m&s as usual after a wash and air dry using the scarf method to flatten my NG. If on a non-wash day, I finger detangle first. I use a comb (rattail) and Jibere Baby brush to smooth my hair (top layer only); front towards the back and sides combed towards the middle.
> View attachment 189905
> Grab three pieces of hair, you can start anywhere you like, I start at my crown. Instead of braiding under, you braid over by grabbing the right piece, cross over the middle piece and then grab the left piece. Once you grab that left piece, it will now take the place of the middle piece and the middle piece is now the left piece. I'M CERTAIN I HAVE LOST YOU BY NOW, LOL!
> 
> Now reverse that and start from left to right being sure to grab more hair as you go. I sometimes have to stop and rake the hair into place to maintain a neat braid all the way down. I do this all the way to the tip and then tuck and pin it. I sat for an hour or two watching YouTube videos and got it the first try though not nearly as neat. I love doing it on freshly flat ironed hair because the braid kind of hangs but it doesn't stay put. I get a nice tight braid when I'm air dried and deep in my stretch.
> 
> Ok, I can put my DD's American Girl Doll back because without it I couldn't explain how I braid it. It's first nature now and takes no thought process. What also helps me get it so neat is I have a mirror on my master bathroom door and a huge mirror over the vanity. I face the door mirror and can see the back of my head in clear view because my back is to the vanity mirror. Like when you take a small hand mirror to see the back of your head thru a larger mirror behind you.
> 
> As for doing it on natural hair, I don't have a clue. If I were to attempt this in natural 4 type hair, I would stretch it as much as possible first, M&S and once braided, I would spritzer with water then scarf method dry immediately...HIDK.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
That was incredibly thorough KiWiStyle! I really appreciate it. I'm gonna have to band my hair while it air dries to stretch it out some so I can attempt to braid it sometime this weekend.


----------



## deedoswell

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm going to explain this the best I can.
> 
> Keep in mind I'm relaxed so it may be easier for me because my hair stays stretched.  I m&s as usual after a wash and air dry using the scarf method to flatten my NG.  If on a non-wash day, I finger detangle first.  I use a comb (rattail) and Jibere Baby brush to smooth my hair (top layer only); front towards the back and sides combed towards the middle.
> View attachment 189905
> Grab three pieces of hair, you can start anywhere you like, I start at my crown.  Instead of braiding under, you braid over by grabbing the right piece, cross over the middle piece and then grab the left piece.  Once you grab that left piece, it will now take the place of the middle piece and the middle piece is now the left piece.  I'M CERTAIN I HAVE LOST YOU BY NOW, LOL!
> 
> Now reverse that and start from left to right being sure to grab more hair as you go.  I sometimes have to stop and rake the hair into place to maintain a neat braid all the way down.  I do this all the way to the tip and then tuck and pin it.  I sat for an hour or two watching YouTube videos and got it the first try though not nearly as neat. I love doing it on freshly flat ironed hair because the braid kind of hangs but it doesn't stay put.  I get a nice tight braid when I'm air dried and deep in my stretch.
> 
> Ok, I can put my DD's American Girl Doll back because without it I couldn't explain how I braid it.  It's first nature now and takes no thought process.  What also helps me get it so neat is I have a mirror on my master bathroom door and a huge mirror over the vanity.  I face the door mirror and can see the back of my head in clear view because my back is to the vanity mirror.  Like when you take a small hand mirror to see the back of your head thru a larger mirror behind you.
> 
> As for doing it on natural hair, I don't have a clue.  If I were to attempt this in natural 4 type hair, I would stretch it as much as possible first, M&S and once braided, I would spritzer with water then scarf method dry immediately...HIDK.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Perfect explanation!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Braids are out and hot damn! It hangs a little past my shoulders 



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## naturalagain2

Prepoo'd my hair last night and shampoo'd this morning. I followed up with Aphogee 2 Min lord that turned my ends around! When I rinsed it out and followed up with Tresemme natural condish I didn't have any broken hairs in my hand at all.

I revisited the Denman brush after detangling with my Magic Rake, then my HS 1975 comb. My hair had been tangling so bad the combs weren't enough as of late. Well the denman took care of it. I didn't have hardly any tangles after using it. I think I just needed something to get those shed hairs out good every once and a while. I think finger detangling, then the combs, then the brush, works. My hair is so fine I can't really tell if I'm thoroughly detangling every fine piece of hair with the comb. So after washing I find parts that don't seem like I detangled and shed hair is all wrapped around my hair, I'm frustrated, and then I end up getting the scissors and cutting the tangle out. This method I used this morning really prevented that.

I blow dried my hair after washing. I'm getting some kind of updo this afternoon. I need to do a protective style so I can have a break for a few weeks.


----------



## NikkiQ

Just got done applying some EVOO, Tresemme Naturals condish and SSI Tahitian Vanilla & Coconut leave in. Double bagged it, bandana and boom. Leaving it in until tomorrow.


----------



## kandiekj100

The style that I believe I have down is my braidout (see signature). Whether natural or relaxed, my braidouts come out pretty decent most of the time. 

Depending on how many weeks post or whether I've straightened my hair affects how I achieve my braidouts. If I'm freshly relaxed, I tend to do cornrows. If my hair isn't really straight and after a few weeks post, I start doing individuals braids. I put rollers on the ends to have ends curl up. I mostly do them on damp/wet hair the night before to make sure they set. And as for product, lately i've been sealing in crisco.


----------



## Phaer

Do you guys have any refreshing tricks you use when you know your hair is dirty, but its not wash day? I've felt that my hair was super dirty all week, I kept trying to make it to Saturday, because washing is such a long process and I dont usually get home until after 9pm.


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> I'm washing my twists for the first time this weekend...yay!!! And I'm supposed to be trying a style from YT...we will see!
> 
> Been alternating liquid gold sulfur oil with my MN oil mix since the beginning of the month, trying to see if sulfur enhances my growth rate any more. If it doesn't I won't repurchase the liquid gold and I will stay with MN.
> 
> *Also i have to talk to my braider about redoing the front of my hair. It still looks great, only been 2 weeks. I'm not really seeing new growth yet, hopefully that will pick up soon. I plan to get the front redone the first week in Feb so I'm fresh for valentines day!*
> 
> Speaking of valentines day, I met SOs family for the first time last week. They live out of state. I will see them again on valentines weekend and still have the Senegalese twists. I thought it would be really fun for the first time they see my real hair that it will be BSL because right now, they really have no idea how long it is! Hmmmm wonder how long it will be before my next visit and how long will my hair be in March when I take these down!
> 
> My early morning ramblings!!!


 
Well I paid $170 for my twists two weeks.  I called her up and asked how much for a 'touch up' of my twists-- She said $80.  Um never mind...Hiding my hair is expensive!erplexed  I'm just going to wash and co-wash and when it's time just take them out and move on...


----------



## NikkiQ

@jprayze you're only leaving them in for 2 weeks after sitting there for 9 hours woman?????


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> @jprayze you're only leaving them in for 2 weeks after sitting there for 9 hours woman?????


 
No!!!!!   I'm going to (try) keep them in for 6 to 8 weeks, but I thought I could get a touch up in between and keep them fresher.  Since that's not going to happen now, I just have to do my best to maintain them.  I just don't want fuzzy twists for Valentines Day  If they look really bad that week, I may take them out then but that will make 6 weeks anyway.


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78  All your ideas sound great!  I'm sure your shower is going to be a wonderful event.  I'm going to a baby shower that same weekend as well.


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze said:


> Well I paid $170 for my twists two weeks.  I called her up and asked how much for a 'touch up' of my twists-- She said $80.  Um never mind...Hiding my hair is expensive!erplexed  I'm just going to wash and co-wash and when it's time just take them out and move on...



wow $80 for the front?  i guess...


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 said:


> wow $80 for the front?  i guess...



I was like never mind!


----------



## NikkiQ

Sliced open another avocado today for dinner so now I have LOTS left over to make my mask. What all should I put in it? Off to research!


----------



## crlsweetie912

I need to wash so I can get this treatment into my hair but I'm too busy playing in my curls.....lol


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Turn my curls into a Mohawk.  Looks bad but its whatever.  Had to do something with it. Tonight doing a bun


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What is one technique or style that you have down pat that you are the proudest of? Rollerset? Donut bun? Flat iron job? Wash n go? Mixing your own DCs and serums?



My no heat styles get a lot of compliments, buns, the single inverted braid, and my wash n go's. But I think I am most proud of my haircuts.



shortdub78 said:


> i got nothing!  i'm not totally style challenged, but i am still a work in progress.  i need more hair!



Lol, all that pretty hair on your head.



NikkiQ said:


> Whoa!!! Back the bus up here. Kerryann you're preggers too??? How did I not know that?? So we have shortdub78, gvin89 and Kerryann preggers up in here?? Congrats ladies!!



So, that's how all of you fertile Myrtle Rapunzel's are doing it.


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> Completely OT: I love party planning



Me too...it's my favourite part of my job, well, second favourite 



NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What is one technique or style that you have down pat that you are the proudest of? Rollerset? Donut bun? Flat iron job? Wash n go? Mixing your own DCs and serums?



My mini-twists are pretty freakin' awesome, if I do say so myself. They last 6-8 weeks without looking too bad, they only take me 4-6 hours and a fair amount of women have asked me to do theirs (like, for money, I was like, "nah, I might suck!" LOL)



Honey Bee said:


> Update
> 
> 1. I read through this thread all the time, 'thank' all over the place, but don't comment. I'll work on that, cuz it seems like y'all are having fun!
> 
> 2. I've been feeling bad about my hair, like I've been here three, almost four, years and my hair's still the same length.  But now I'll just remind myself that I'm 'transitioning to texlaxed'.  That sounds ways better in my head and it's true, I have a whole new head of hair. Thank you ladies for the proper language.
> 
> 3. I don't feel like doing a length check either. I keep meaning to, but I just got my Wen and I'm in a 'co-wash every few days' rut. It's going well and I have no desire to straighten. I'm doing twistouts. :shrug: Just spritz with TW Bodifying Mist, let it dry, twist into Celie's. I'm not getting any breakage and there are way less shed hairs than usual. I ain't messing this up.
> 
> 4. ...however, despite my lack of length check, I do believe I'm skimming APL after cutting back to SL this spring/summer. I'm feeling good about my progress.
> 
> 5. My trouble area is/was the whole crown to nape. The sides were approaching APL, but I couldn't take it anymore (which is why I cut back to SL). My plan was to trim/dust every month until it evened out, or at least wasn't so clearly a 'W'. I was successful and the whole area is much better. The only noticeably shorter area is the crown, the rest of it filled in. <--- the only reason I joined the challenge. I'm finally feeling confident about my retention.
> 
> 
> sorry it was so long, but I'm catching up on, like, 50 pages!



Hey there! I just wanted to 2nd what you said, sometimes I feel like my hair has been the same length for like, a year...then I just have to decide to get over it and know that it is indeed growing. You'll be full APL in no time.



growbaby said:


> Definitely mixing my moisturizer to find out what PERFECTLY keeps my hair moist. And my buns! Love them.
> I use everything in the pic below + water.
> 
> Eta: 1st 2 buns are homemade donut buns and the last 1 is a bun with only my hair pinned in some madeup fashion lol. I love it tho.



Those buns are fantastic!!! I LOOOOOOOOVE them.



NikkiQ said:


> Sliced open another avocado today for dinner so now I have LOTS left over to make my mask. What all should I put in it? Off to research!



I love honey and coconut oil/milk and EVOO. 



BeautifullyExotic said:


> Turn my curls into a Mohawk.  Looks bad but its whatever.  Had to do something with it. Tonight doing a bun



I think it looks great 


I washed my hair the other day? And for the first time in a looooong time, I really liked the way my natural hair looked, there's some heat damage kind of sprinkled throughout, but I did a little side-by-side comparison, from my little fro in September 2011 to today (16 months) and I was super happy! Sometimes I really feel like my hair isn't growing because  can't see it, ya know? But this felt really good. I also bought a new wig, it's short with a china bang; I washed it and cut it and I love it, gonna debut it next week! Have a good weekend ladies!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow itsjusthair88!!! That is a big difference! Talk about some serious growth. Looks great


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

itsjusthair88 Gorgeous, its growing!  Can't wait to see the new wig!


----------



## NikkiQ

I may be crazy,but I really want to try this and the fact that it looks like 2 french braids is even better! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3WvYqdCRgs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> i had plenty of ideas and my cheap, no style, having friend isn't really down with it.  i am not feeling her menu choice at all.  it's the same thing at everybody's party.  fried chicken, mostaccioli, salad, and rolls.  i want the colors to be blue, brown, and orange.  it is going to be co-ed, i want cupcakes instead of a cake, i'm not really into games. she shot down my cupcakes, said it was over the top.
> 
> my theme is a jungle.  with lots of giraffes.  i want a desert/sweets table. and a nice centerpiece.
> 
> i want to do karaoke instead of playing games.  pick songs with having a baby or something?  i know it might sound corny, but it's different.
> 
> so, it seems like i will be planning my own shower!  but i need to get started!  i am going to start on the invites this weekend.  my other friend told me to just send e-invites, and text messages.  i 'm not sure about that.  i know that would be the cheaper route, but i know some folks don't like that or check their emails often.
> 
> i agreed to get the cupcakes, decorations, and secure the venue on my own.  but i guess i will be getting the invitations on my own too.  i want my friend to do the food, just something i would like to eat and something different.
> 
> i didn't plan my last two.  i just want it more personal.  something that goes with my personality.  i'm not doing it for gifts, i want a nice get together!  this is my last child.
> 
> ok, i know i have said a lot!  oh i am having it the 3rd week of Feb.  my due date is March 22nd, but i know i will be going in early if possible, due to scheduling my c-section.



Good luck with the new one and the baby shower. 3rd week of Feb...you'd better get crack in'!  My niece had a co-Ed shower and it was really nice.


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78, ur baby shower sounds like fun! I'm a huge fan of karaoke & I've neva seen it done @ a baby shower before. I hope u have a safe, healthy & speedy delivery & recovery

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

NikkiQ said:


> I may be crazy,but I really want to try this and the fact that it looks like 2 french braids is even better!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3WvYqdCRgs&feature=youtu.be



Thats cute. Nice n easy


----------



## Guinan

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Turn my curls into a Mohawk.  Looks bad but its whatever.  Had to do something with it. Tonight doing a bun



I think it looks cute.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

itsjusthair88, well gosh darn that's a lot of hair. Ur retention is crayzie. Ur curls look sooo moisturized & soft.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Kerryann said:


> The only thing I have down is blow drying and using my flexi rods after
> Oh let's not forget I'm good on getting some braids lol
> 
> It's crazy but I've lost my umph for hair right now maybe it's because I'm preggo erplexed I will oil only if braids are in
> 
> Oh yes my per pooing with castor oil and aloe Vera plant or the juice



Congrats!! That's my birth month

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg

I straightened my hair today and added some curls, so this is an updated length check for me. Looks like i'm about 2-3 inches from bsl!!


----------



## Kerryann

Seamonster said:


> My no heat styles get a lot of compliments, buns, the single inverted braid, and my wash n go's. But I think I am most proud of my haircuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, all that pretty hair on your head.
> 
> 
> 
> So, that's how all of you fertile Myrtle Rapunzel's are doing it.


----------



## Angel of the North

shortdub78 said:


> i had plenty of ideas and my cheap, no style, having friend isn't really down with it.  i am not feeling her menu choice at all.  it's the same thing at everybody's party.  fried chicken, mostaccioli, salad, and rolls.  i want the colors to be blue, brown, and orange.  it is going to be co-ed, i want cupcakes instead of a cake, i'm not really into games. she shot down my cupcakes, said it was over the top...........i didn't plan my last two.  i just want it more personal.  something that goes with my personality.  i'm not doing it for gifts, i want a nice get together!  this is my last child.



shortdub78 That sounds like a plan! You'll do an amazing job and it will be the best baby shower your cheap friend would have ever been to. You know what they say, if you want a job done properly.....



NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> What is one technique or style that you have down pat that you are the proudest of? Rollerset? Donut bun? Flat iron job? Wash n go? Mixing your own DCs and serums?



I haven't been really into styling my hair for years so I need to get reacquainted with it and to get a little patience alongside it. I have mastered: Blow drying (which I now avoid in order to keep as much hair on my head as poss), flat ironing  on both my natural and relaxed (I only really do this on relaxer day or special occasions), wash day routine and results.

I can twist and cornrow my own hair, but never wear my hair in braid/twist outs and I'm pretty handy with a curling iron (or at least I used to be) . I've been severely lazy when it comes to styling my hair but, I want to make 2013 the year where all that changes. I've bought some great accessories, flexirods and may even invest in a set of curlformers, I'm pretty much good to go, especially with all the inspiration I get from all the ladies here 

KiWiStyle those styles are great, you really got them locked 



itsjusthair88 said:


> *I washed my hair the other day? And for the first time in a looooong time, I really liked the way my natural hair looked,* there's some heat damage kind of sprinkled throughout, but I did a little side-by-side comparison, from my little fro in September 2011 to today (16 months) and I was super happy! Sometimes I really feel like my hair isn't growing because  can't see it, ya know? But this felt really good. I also bought a new wig, it's short with a china bang; I washed it and cut it and I love it, gonna debut it next week! Have a good weekend ladies!!!



Amazing progress itsjusthair88, gorgeous hair


----------



## Evolving78

thanks ladies for the party encouragement and the kind words!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> That was incredibly thorough KiWiStyle! I really appreciate it. I'm gonna have to band my hair while it air dries to stretch it out some so I can attempt to braid it sometime this weekend.



No problem at all, I'm always happy to help! Be sure to post pics when you do it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> I may be crazy,but I really want to try this and the fact that it looks like 2 french braids is even better!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3WvYqdCRgs&feature=youtu.be



I love her channel, I subscribed last year!  Have you seen her skits?? I wanted to try that on DD but its way to tedious for me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Just got done applying some EVOO, Tresemme Naturals condish and SSI Tahitian Vanilla & Coconut leave in. Double bagged it, bandana and boom. Leaving it in until tomorrow.



How do you like the leave in?


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> How do you like the leave in?



Nothing to write home about. More like a light moisturizing mist to me.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> I love her channel, I subscribed last year!  Have you seen her skits?? I wanted to try that on DD but its way to tedious for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I think I would only do 3 on each side and attach them together.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> Wow @itsjusthair88!!! That is a big difference! Talk about some serious growth. Looks great



Thanks NikkiQ  I think we're around the same length the texture, I'm always checking on your progress!



KaramelDiva1978 said:


> @itsjusthair88 Gorgeous, its growing!  Can't wait to see the new wig!



Thank you KaramelDiva1978 I can't wait to wear it, I haven't rocked a straight wig in a while, so we'll see...



pelohello said:


> @itsjusthair88, well gosh darn that's a lot of hair. Ur retention is crayzie. Ur curls look sooo moisturized & soft.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Ha, it feels like it sometimes. Thanks, I am fighting with moisture retention at the moment



gabulldawg said:


> I straightened my hair today and added some curls, so this is an updated length check for me. Looks like i'm about 2-3 inches from bsl!!



Looks great, WTG!



Angel of the North said:


> Amazing progress @itsjusthair88, gorgeous hair



Thank ya, thank ya!

I had to show that picture to my mom you guys, she is always throwin' shade b/c she is a life-long relaxed girl and used to hate combing my hair as a child. I sent her a pic text saying "look at me now " HAHAHAHA


----------



## summerof1990

Once u hit apl bsl is a breeze 
Getting it off your shoulder is hardest


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> I think I would only do 3 on each side and attach them together.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I think it'll be spaced too far apart to have the same effect as in the video.  Then again, it just might be perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Nothing to write home about. More like a light moisturizing mist to me.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



That's exactly how I felt.  I wanted to get someone else's opinion,  it's working well as a braid spray because its light, but it's not a repurchase for me.


----------



## jprayze

summerof1990 said:


> Once u hit apl bsl is a breeze
> Getting it off your shoulder is hardest



I sure hope so!


----------



## dr.j

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> What is one technique or style that you have down pat that you are the proudest of? Rollerset? Donut bun? Flat iron job? Wash n go? Mixing your own DCs and serums?



Definitely bunning. I pretty much wear buns every day to work, usually donut bun. Sometimes I change it up with my bun placement but definitely my coworkers would mention my bun if they were asked to describe me. If i could figure out the best way to keep my hair moisturized i'd probably wear my hair out more. Have my hair in curl formers right now so we'll see how that works.


----------



## Kerryann

pelohello said:


> Congrats!! That's my birth month
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Thank you my dear


----------



## jprayze

Hey ladies I was gifted some new products...check em out at www.divabycindy.com



I haven't used them yet.  I would like to try the wrapping lotion for a roller set.


----------



## NikkiQ

itsjusthair88 said:


> Thanks @NikkiQ  I think we're around the same length the texture, I'm always checking on your progress!


 
You know what itsjusthair88? I think we may be hair twins now that I'm comparing our pics. Wow! I'll have to take a pic of mine wet today and post it to see how it compares to the one you just posted.




KiWiStyle said:


> I think it'll be spaced too far apart to have the same effect as in the video. Then again, it just might be perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

I'll try 3 and if it looks a hot mess, I'll try 6 next time 




jprayze said:


> That's exactly how I felt. I wanted to get someone else's opinion, it's working well as a braid spray because its light, but it's not a repurchase for me.


 
I got it with a stash I bought from someone on here a while back and I definitely won't be repurchasing it either.



jprayze said:


> Hey ladies I was gifted some new products...check em out at www.divabycindy.com
> 
> View attachment 190023
> 
> I haven't used them yet. I would like to try the wrapping lotion for a roller set.


 
Oooh keep up posted on how you like them jprayze


----------



## mami2010

Just co washed and dc. Sitting under dryer with rollerset.


----------



## Blairx0

mami2010 said:


> Just co washed and dc. Sitting under dryer with rollerset.



I want to see pictures. I plan on doing the same this evening and will be posting while I'm under the dryer!


----------



## NikkiQ

Time to wash out my pre-poo, shampoo and DC with avocados and a few other goodies. May be going to the beach today and tomorrow so I need to make sure this hair is up and away from the salt water.


----------



## Sholapie

I hated the results of the flat twist out. I think i rolled the ends too much so I washed it out today and am doing a rollerset with small rollers. As soon ad I get a style down I will only style once a week. Im all about the low manipulation


----------



## NikkiQ

This is gonna be interesting lol







Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## SimJam

summerof1990 said:


> Once u hit apl bsl is a breeze
> Getting it off your shoulder is hardest



i shole hope so


----------



## Sholapie

Ok I've been thinking of the qotd about styling and im really excited my answer may well be rollersetting! I used very small ones which only took an hour and 10 to dry.

Brushing out curls to wrap


----------



## itsjusthair88

@NikkiQ I kind of always suspected we were hair twins. Except for the color, and I'm about to dye my hair next week anyway.

I'm also contemplating using that threading method to stretch my hair for my mini-twists in either February or March. Just bought this new wig and I want to wear it for a month or so.


----------



## NikkiQ

*Question of the Day!!!* (sorry its not in bold.posting from my phone)

Do you have your staple products yet? If so,what are they? Are you still searching for that holy grail list of products?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!* (sorry its not in bold.posting from my phone)
> 
> Do you have your staple products yet? If so,what are they? Are you still searching for that holy grail list of products?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



hair looks thick and juicy!

back on topic, i got my staples, but i still like trying out new things.  i just recently started trying out Aussie Moist 3 min miracle.  i like it so far.  i also switched to ORS Mayo last month and that will be a staple too as well as the Replenishing.  i am always looking for a good leave-in and moisturizing spray that won't wet my hair up.  

i recently tried Roux PC conditioner and it has helped with smooth my hair back out, so i will keep it for awhile.  

but it took me awhile to get to this place on my own.  when i was going to stylists, i would use the product line they used on me that worked well for my hair.

it seems like what worked for me 8-9 years ago, doesn't do it so well for me now....


----------



## Carmelella

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> i had plenty of ideas and my cheap, no style, having friend isn't really down with it.  i am not feeling her menu choice at all.  it's the same thing at everybody's party.  fried chicken, mostaccioli, salad, and rolls.  i want the colors to be blue, brown, and orange.  it is going to be co-ed, i want cupcakes instead of a cake, i'm not really into games. she shot down my cupcakes, said it was over the top.
> 
> my theme is a jungle.  with lots of giraffes.  i want a desert/sweets table. and a nice centerpiece.
> 
> i want to do karaoke instead of playing games.  pick songs with having a baby or something?  i know it might sound corny, but it's different.
> 
> so, it seems like i will be planning my own shower!  but i need to get started!  i am going to start on the invites this weekend.  my other friend told me to just send e-invites, and text messages.  i 'm not sure about that.  i know that would be the cheaper route, but i know some folks don't like that or check their emails often.
> 
> i agreed to get the cupcakes, decorations, and secure the venue on my own.  but i guess i will be getting the invitations on my own too.  i want my friend to do the food, just something i would like to eat and something different.
> 
> i didn't plan my last two.  i just want it more personal.  something that goes with my personality.  i'm not doing it for gifts, i want a nice get together!  this is my last child.
> 
> ok, i know i have said a lot!  oh i am having it the 3rd week of Feb.  my due date is March 22nd, but i know i will be going in early if possible, due to scheduling my c-section.



Dang!  Cheapo boring friends.  How is she telling you that your idea for your baby shower is over the top?  When did cupcakes become over the top? I like planning parties ,.. Wish we were friends, lol


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> hair looks thick and juicy!
> 
> back on topic, i got my staples, but i still like trying out new things.  i just recently started trying out Aussie Moist 3 min miracle.  i like it so far.  i also switched to ORS Mayo last month and that will be a staple too as well as the Replenishing.  i am always looking for a good leave-in and moisturizing spray that won't wet my hair up.
> 
> i recently tried Roux PC conditioner and it has helped with smooth my hair back out, so i will keep it for awhile.
> 
> but it took me awhile to get to this place on my own.  when i was going to stylists, i would use the product line they used on me that worked well for my hair.
> 
> it seems like what worked for me 8-9 years ago, doesn't do it so well for me now....



Roux is the TRUTH!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Sholapie

KiWiStyle said:


> Roux is the TRUTH!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Oooh is that so? I actually forgot to pick some up today. Looks like I need to go back


----------



## Carmelella

Pictures from my last self relaxer 2 days ago.  I got lazy and did it all at once instead of half and half.  Surprisingly I got it pretty straight,.. The back straighter than the front.  This time I added less conditioner and olive oil to my mix.  Did suffer a lil burn or two  but nothing crazy! I then dc'ed for hours and did a wet wrap.  I really loved the results of the wet wrap.  It was sooo easy instead of trying to rollerset. I didn't use mousse either.  After, just to tame some fly always and smooth the roots in the front I flat ironed in huge sections at 230 degrees.  

Eta: btw the unevenness isn't breakage.  I do half hazard trims,.. I keep what's good and not afraid of going in with the scissors where I need to.  When I get to swang length I'll make it even.


----------



## Carmelella

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Honey Bee I have like every color flexi rod known to man and guess what? Never even used them or attempted to  Still fresh in the packs.



Sell em !! Lol : will be lurking the hair product exchange board: lol


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

I'm close Im close I'm close to BSL!!! I know you need pics but I'm at work!!! LOL. Just feeling my hair on my back while I'm at work and did a quick pull check. Oh its on Nah!!! MBL I'm coming for u! Pictures when I get home!!! LOL. Good day ladies!


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!* (sorry its not in bold.posting from my phone)
> 
> Do you have your staple products yet? If so,what are they? Are you still searching for that holy grail list of products?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I have my staples but I'm torn. On the one hand if it ain't broke... But I never went through a PJ stage so what if there is something better out there?  Something that will keep my wack patch on my hairline from looking so dry?

Anyway right now I use:

AOHSR to DC
Kenra platinum color care for poo
Kenra moisturizing or Aphogee 2 minute for conditioner
DB daily leave in or DB lemongrass transitioning cream as a leave in


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!* (sorry its not in bold.posting from my phone)
> 
> Do you have your staple products yet? If so,what are they? Are you still searching for that holy grail list of products?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Mizani BB Sensitive Scalp Rhelaxer system
Wen Sweet Almond Mint Cleanser, Re-moist conditioner, styling gel***
Roux Porosity Control Conditioner
Burt's Bees Baby Bee Baby Oil
Nexxus Headdress Leave-in
Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Shampoo
Henna & Indigo
My heat cap


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!* (sorry its not in bold.posting from my phone)
> 
> Do you have your staple products yet? If so,what are they? Are you still searching for that holy grail list of products?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Aloe Vera juice

Black castor oil

Dabur vatika naturals hot oil treatment for breakage proof hair...I love this stuff best investment for hair ever

Pantene relaxed and natural- shampoo and con dish love this stuff this is the only shampoo that makes my hair feel good

VO5- any of the tea therapy line condish


----------



## coyacoy

Just popping in to finally post my starting pic for 2013! Hoping for full BSL by 12/2013


----------



## Angelicus

I am a little frustrated right now. Right now I feel like my hair is really short. So sad because my hair is currently uneven. I hate uneven hair. Right now, the left side is much shorter than the right side. I cut it two months ago to get it partially even but even now one side is longer than the other. I feel like I can't win.


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> Roux is the TRUTH!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i had a rough patch.  i used a little on dry hair, it smoothed it right out.  i am going to add it to my conditioner today to see if it will help more!  thanks for putting me on to that!


----------



## Evolving78

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I'm close Im close I'm close to BSL!!! I know you need pics but I'm at work!!! LOL. Just feeling my hair on my back while I'm at work and did a quick pull check. Oh its on Nah!!! MBL I'm coming for u! Pictures when I get home!!! LOL. Good day ladies!



you make me want to put a bra on and do a length check! 

can't wait for you to get home to see the pics!


----------



## Evolving78

Carmelella said:


> Pictures from my last self relaxer 2 days ago.  I got lazy and did it all at once instead of half and half.  Surprisingly I got it pretty straight,.. The back straighter than the front.  This time I added less conditioner and olive oil to my mix.  Did suffer a lil burn or two  but nothing crazy! I then dc'ed for hours and did a wet wrap.  I really loved the results of the wet wrap.  It was sooo easy instead of trying to rollerset. I didn't use mousse either.  After, just to tame some fly always and smooth the roots in the front I flat ironed in huge sections at 230 degrees.
> 
> Eta: btw the unevenness isn't breakage.  I do half hazard trims,.. I keep what's good and not afraid of going in with the scissors where I need to.  When I get to swang length I'll make it even.
> 
> View attachment 190069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 190063
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 190067



your ends look really good!  i wish i could do a wet wrap!


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> What is one technique or style that you have down pat that you are the proudest of? Rollerset? Donut bun? Flat iron job? Wash n go? Mixing your own DCs and serums?



I'm late!  But I'm gonna answer anyway...the donut bun!




December 2012 donuts (all the same day)


----------



## jprayze

Twists all washed, conditioned and bunned.  So this is my new style, a high bun.  A protective style for my protective style.  This is heavy on my head though so we will see how long it lasts.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!* (sorry its not in bold.posting from my phone)
> 
> Do you have your staple products yet? If so,what are they? Are you still searching for that holy grail list of products?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



ORS replenishing and hair mayo
SSI jojoba hemp shampoo 
SSI avocado conditioner
MJs curly meringue for wash n gos (may be replaced with pillow soft curls)
MJs curly pudding for twistouts 
I really like to combine MN with wild growth oil for growth aid (even though not currently using)
Paul Mitchell super skinny products for straightening

I need too many products because I flip from curly and straight too much.

Still looking for a good detangling leave in!


----------



## Seamonster

Angelicus said:


> I am a little frustrated right now. Right now I feel like my hair is really short. So sad because my hair is currently uneven. I hate uneven hair. Right now, the left side is much shorter than the right side. I cut it two months ago to get it partially even but even now one side is longer than the other. I feel like I can't win.



Angelicus hang in there, it sounds like you have a side that grows longer. In that case the only way to have even hair is to grow as long as your hair can grow, then enjoy. Maybe put a few curls in to disguise the length differences?


----------



## Evolving78

i washed and deep conditioned my hair.  no breakage.  then my DD wants to stick something in my hair, and it snaps a strand off!  i can't win!


----------



## Angelicus

Seamonster said:


> Angelicus hang in there, it sounds like you have a side that grows longer. In that case the only way to have even hair is to grow as long as your hair can grow, then enjoy. Maybe put a few curls in to disguise the length differences?


Thank you so much. I am going to wear it curly more often... I just hate that dreaded bun!


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!* (sorry its not in bold.posting from my phone)
> 
> Do you have your staple products yet? If so,what are they? Are you still searching for that holy grail list of products?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



:fistpump: YEA

Holy Grail
Onion Mask
Sunflower oil
Hemp oil
emu oil mix
Tea rinses
Claudies mango rinse
MT mix
shea butter
ghe

DC's
kbb luscious locks
mozeke carrot
komaza olive
home made stuff

I still like other stuff


----------



## Evolving78

i'm trying to get that silky flat iron look today.  all i did was put a little CHI in my hair before i air dried.  i will be starting shortly.


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> i'm trying to get that silky flat iron look today.  all i did was put a little CHI in my hair before i air dried.  i will be starting shortly.



Me too!  I use the John Freida Frizz-Ease serum. I'm just waiting for my hair to dry. I resisting the urge to rush it with the blowdryer since I'm going to flat iron.


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!* (sorry its not in bold.posting from my phone)
> 
> Do you have your staple products yet? If so,what are they? Are you still searching for that holy grail list of products?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Everything hairveda, I can easily use that line exclusively.

Cleansers: 
amala creme rinse.... holy grail
Cocasta shampoo bar

Deep conditioners:
Sitrinilla ... holy grail

Rinse out conditioners:
Moist 24/7 .... also a great leave in  .... holy grail
MoistPRO  nice very light protein

Leave ins:
Whipped end hydration .... holy grail
Whipped clouds
Red tea ... holy grail

Stylers:
Red tea strong gel
Whipped gelly
Almond glaze ... very nice soft pomade

For protein deep conditioners my staples are:
she scents it okra reconstructor 
Curl junkie repair me

I dont love protein conditioners, they are in my regimen solely for their utility .

Tea/coffee and aloevera juice have also become staples

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!* (sorry its not in bold.posting from my phone)
> 
> Do you have your staple products yet? If so,what are they? Are you still searching for that holy grail list of products?



I'm still looking for my holy grails and staples, there are products that I really like, but I also have a list of products that I would like to try before I make my choices of the best ones.

I think another reason that I've found it difficult is because products work differently in my relaxed hair to what they did when I was natural. Ideally I'm trying to identify products that work for both my relaxed and natural hair.


----------



## kismettt

i bought Cream of Nature moisturizing shampoo, 3 packs of 12 perm rods (orange), metal prong clips, & plastic butterfly clamps. 

going to try do a rod set on my hair since i def want to style more often but am a lazy bum


----------



## Honey Bee

Staples:

Wen, that's my boo
Aussie 3 min
Aphogee 2 min
(starting to see a pattern? )
French Perm Stabilizer
TW Bodifying Mist

Honorable mentions:
Kerastase Ciment Thermique and It's a 10 LI got me through a very rough patch. Oh and Surya henna creme. I fell off, but I'ma get back on it. Hope it still works for me.


----------



## Honey Bee

FYI: When I do my flexi sets, I do them on dry hair. Meaning, after a normal washday, I put on my li's and let it dry. Then, I put three things into a spray bottle: a liquid-y protein, a moisturizing cream, fill the bottle with water. The protein can be Aphogee green tea and keratin, chi keratin mist, neutral protein filler (a god-send for fine haired ladies, you can get it at Sally's), anything like that. The moisturizing cream is usually either Lacio Lacio or a little bit of Wen. Spritz and set. 

I'm not good at wet sets and this way, I can do the scarf method on my edges, let it dry, and just re-wet the length.  My hair holds a curl well, but if yours doesn't, you can add a little Lottabody or some other liquidy setting stuff. I pineapple the curls to sleep. I just pin them into place with the long hair pins. Hth! And please post pics- I wanna see!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Me too!  I use the John Freida Frizz-Ease serum. I'm just waiting for my hair to dry. I resisting the urge to rush it with the blowdryer since I'm going to flat iron.



Waiting...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg

My only holy grail items at the moment are Cantu Shea butter leave in and coconut oil. I'm still on the hunt for a holy grail shampoo and conditioner, as well as moisturizer. I do have a protein/strengthening DC that I love, but don't know the name of it right now.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Waiting...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Here goes nuthin'

Bush woman extraordinaire...



I couldn't wait for it to dry on its own...helped it along with the low, cool setting on my blow dryer.  Flat-ironed on 300 degrees with my Babyliss Pro. Done...




Please ignore the fatback. I was holding my breath so the rolls were not as visible.  Anyway, totally happy with the outcome!  I'm going to be PS-ing until my next touch-up.  Resetting my counter now!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

cattypus1 beautiful results you are closing in on BSL!! Yeah you!!!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

I'm home and here's what I got about 2 inches to go give or take. 











My ends are all flipped up because of my wrap.  Oh well, it's growing I'm retaining so I'm happy. So I've missed a lot....lemme start replying!


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!* (sorry its not in bold.posting from my phone)
> 
> Do you have your staple products yet? If so,what are they? Are you still searching for that holy grail list of products?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I have some staples like my CON Argan oil  poo, SE leave in cream , Aveeno Nourishing  leave in, EVOCO, GSO, Walnut oil, Macadamia natural healing oil,  Aussie Moist and those new and oh so lovely Loreal Advanced hair care products  but I still love trying things. Im looking for 3 staple DC's I think one could be Kera Minerals DC I also love Queen Helene Cholesterol but I have way to many to try before I make a final decision


----------



## Sholapie

Staples: ors creamy aloe (great cleansing power, not stripping)
I need a staple dc and leave in and serum.
Hawaiin silky14 in 1. Im still working out the kinks but I love this stuff on my ends.
Grapeseed oil (light, gives great shine. It meets all my oil needs)
Aphogee 2 step protein treatment


----------



## NikkiQ

Whoo! So happy to see you guys answering the QOTD. Now off to browse yall's lists b/c I only have my staple DCs and need help on everything else 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!* (sorry its not in bold.posting from my phone)
> 
> Do you have your staple products yet? If so,what are they? Are you still searching for that holy grail list of products?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Yes ma'am!

QB CTDG
QB AOHC
Rhassoul Clay
Marshmallow Root/Burdock root/Yucca root/slippery elm/irish moss tea
Castor oil
Wheat germ oil
Coconut oil
Hempseed oil
Argan oil


----------



## polished07

I only have staple dc's too I'm looking for a

 Leave in and moisturizer! I'm trying to research while my hair is in these Havana twists I love the braid spray I'm using by Talijag Waajid so far. On another note anybody who is a ps pro start out having issues staying "protected" initially? I'm fighting the urge to wait until my graduation/bday in may to straighten I know it would just be better to wait and leave my hair alone but I want to check my 2 yr post relaxer progress length pic check lol


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1

wow you wasn't playing with the new growth!  love that flat iron pics!  you are closing in on BSL.  i guess i will go play photoshoot as well.  i just finished my hair and needed to get off of my feet for a spell.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Here goes nuthin'
> 
> Bush woman extraordinaire...
> 
> I couldn't wait for it to dry on its own...helped it along with the low, cool setting on my blow dryer.  Flat-ironed on 300 degrees with my Babyliss Pro. Done...
> 
> Please ignore the fatback. I was holding my breath so the rolls were not as visible.  Anyway, totally happy with the outcome!  I'm going to be PS-ing until my next touch-up.  Resetting my counter now!



BAM!!  You go girl with all that hair!!  You'll be grazing BSL on our next relaxer in April...but knowing you, you'll stretch longer ;-).  Did you have to trim?

I bet no body would even notice "fat" if we didn't bring attention to it.  I'm never showing mine, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!* (sorry its not in bold.posting from my phone)
> 
> Do you have your staple products yet? If so,what are they? Are you still searching for that holy grail list of products?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 
It's so funny that you asked because I was JUST talking about this with a co-worker the other day and realized the only thing I'm lacking is a GOOD daily moisturizer.  I like the HaiRepair by ORS and my Wen, they are good, but I'm looking a for a bit more so that my hair feels good from day to day.  A moisturizer that I only have to use every other day maybe.

Hey my fellow relaxed/texlaxed ladies, please recommend a good daily moisturizer.  I prefer one that I can find in Target, BSS or Walmart, don't want to have to order.

Deep Conditioners: Queen Helene Cholesterol with oils, KC Humecto, Wen 613, CON Argan Oil and Kenra.

Shampoos: CON Argan oil, KC Hydrating poo, ORS Creamy Aloe, 

Co-wash conditioners: Tresemme Naturals, WEN (my baby daddy ), Aussie Moist and HE LTR (love, love, love this)

Oils: Grapeseed, Coconut, Vatika

Moisturizers: Wen for now, but still on the hunt for one

Protein: Found my AO GPB under the kitchen counter and I could have kicked myself for forgetting about it!!  Oh its back in the rotation!  My Aphogee 2 min is #2 for my protein needs.

shortdub78-- I think your baby shower ideas are awesome and unique and that's what a baby shower should be about---fun for you with family and friends.  Don't stress out--delegate, delegate, delegate and be sure your wishes are carried out. Baby #3 will be here before you know it, so enjoy!  Oh and I can't wait to see your length check photos.

Cattypus1-- you are WELL on your way to BSL sista!  Your progress looks great.  When are you relaxing or did you decide to transition?  Great growth and health either way.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> BAM!!  You go girl with all that hair!!  You'll be grazing BSL on our next relaxer in April...but knowing you, you'll stretch longer ;-).  Did you have to trim?
> 
> I bet no body would even notice "fat" if we didn't bring attention to it.  I'm never showing mine, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I didn't trim at all. I don't think I want to try another 6-month stretch though.  It did my hair a world of good and helped quite a bit with recovering from my setback but the trade-off was bush-woman...she was not cute either!  LOL

You should see me trying to pose myself in thin positions-LOL!  I need to get my hands on one of those length-check tees.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!* (sorry its not in bold.posting from my phone)
> 
> Do you have your staple products yet? If so,what are they? Are you still searching for that holy grail list of products?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I have finally found all my staple products, except shampoo.  So far I'm loving WEN 613 cleansing conditioner. All shampoos are pretty much whatever.   The categories that have more than one staple, I put them in rotation.

Relaxer: 
Nairobi Pamper

Clarifying Shampoo:
Kenra 

Leave-In:
Darcy's Botanicals Daily 

DC Conditioner: 
JOICO Moisture Recovery Balm

Co-Wash Conditioner:
Trader Joe's Nourish Spa

Moisturizers:
Qhemet Biologics  AOHC, CTDG, BRBC

Oils:
EVOO
EVCO
Vatika Oil
Grapeseed 
Safflower

Protein Treatments:
Heavy - Joico Deep Penetrating Reconstructor
Mild - Aphogee 2-Minute Reconstructor 
Light - AO GPB, Aphogee Keratin &  Green Tea Restructurizer

Serums:
Paul Mitchell SSS - smoothing 
Redkin Smooth Lock Heat Glide - Heat Protector

Kerastase Thermique Ciment Thermique

Treatments:
Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Daily Treatment
Roux Porosity Control Conditioner
Jamila Henna / Indigo

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yoli184

Updating on my length. Had a relaxer touch up and 1 inch trim


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!* (sorry its not in bold.posting from my phone)
> 
> Do you have your staple products yet? If so,what are they? Are you still searching for that holy grail list of products?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I'm still searching for the HG shampoo and deep conditioner. Once upon a time I had a HG but then the ingredients change and I haven't found anything that my hair absolutely love since then.


----------



## BraunSugar

I have officially retired mini twists. My hair was so tangled when I took it down.  I washed and DC'd my hair. I'm going to wear a wash & go for a few days then it's back to bunning.


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 ,KiWiStyle

ok everybody, here is my flat iron pic for the beginning of the year.  i had a hard time downloading this to my computer.  was having network issues with my phone.

anyway, it took me awhile to flat iron my hair. it took over an hour.  i decided not to use use my leave-in spray or my cream.  i wanted my hair to be more flowy, and not be weighted down.  so after i dc'd i applied CHI silk infusion, air dried, then flat ironed.  i crossed wrapped my hair last night.  i am still trying to perfect that, so i can have next day hair.

i wished i could have combed it better before i took the shot.


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1 ,KiWiStyle
> 
> ok everybody, here is my flat iron pic for the beginning of the year.  i had a hard time downloading this to my computer.  was having network issues with my phone.
> 
> anyway, it took me awhile to flat iron my hair. it took over an hour.  i decided not to use use my leave-in spray or my cream.  i wanted my hair to be more flowy, and not be weighted down.  so after i dc'd i applied CHI silk infusion, air dried, then flat ironed.  i crossed wrapped my hair last night.  i am still trying to perfect that, so i can have next day hair.
> 
> i wished i could have combed it better before i took the shot.



Your hair is growing nicely, even with your frequent trims!!!  Good job lady!


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze said:


> Your hair is growing nicely, even with your frequent trims!!!  Good job lady!



thank you!  i cut, i mean dusted again last night!  i got it bad with the scissors...


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 said:


> thank you!  i cut, i mean dusted again last night!  i got it bad with the scissors...



Gurl!!!  I'm going to need you to hide them from yourself.  Your ends are already perfect.  Maybe you will be so busy with the shower planning/new baby you will forget to dust for a while.  Lol


----------



## jprayze

What do you ladies think about this protective style?  Yea or Nay???


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze said:


> What do you ladies think about this protective style?  Yea or Nay???
> 
> View attachment 190273



very pretty! i would like to try that one day.  are you going to try this with your twists? how are they holding up?


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 said:


> very pretty! i would like to try that one day.  are you going to try this with your twists? how are they holding up?



I was thinking about getting this style after the twists.  The salon was advertising it for $30.  The twists are holding up well.  I just washed and DC'd for the first time yesterday.  I miss MY hair.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

*holding my spot*


----------



## Sholapie

​shortdub78 great job! Your hair look so silky and you have really nice ends
KiWiStyle I like your holy grails. I liked the joico dc, for some  reason i felt like i needed to keep looking but I'm gonna stick with what's good. Im also going to try some serums you listed


----------



## SimJam

polished07 said:


> I only have staple dc's too I'm looking for a
> 
> Leave in and moisturizer! I'm trying to research while my hair is in these Havana twists I love the braid spray I'm using by Talijag Waajid so far. On another note anybody who is a ps pro start out having issues staying "protected" initially? I'm fighting the urge to wait until my graduation/bday in may to straighten I know it would just be better to wait and leave my hair alone but I want to check my 2 yr post relaxer progress length pic check lol



What kind of hair did u use to do the havana twists. Cud u post a pic of your hair please.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Very nice shortdub78!! And jprayze I'm diggin that PS big time


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1 ,KiWiStyle
> 
> ok everybody, here is my flat iron pic for the beginning of the year.  i had a hard time downloading this to my computer.  was having network issues with my phone.
> 
> anyway, it took me awhile to flat iron my hair. it took over an hour.  i decided not to use use my leave-in spray or my cream.  i wanted my hair to be more flowy, and not be weighted down.  so after i dc'd i applied CHI silk infusion, air dried, then flat ironed.  i crossed wrapped my hair last night.  i am still trying to perfect that, so i can have next day hair.
> 
> i wished i could have combed it better before i took the shot.



Pretty. Nice work.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1 ,KiWiStyle
> 
> ok everybody, here is my flat iron pic for the beginning of the year.  i had a hard time downloading this to my computer.  was having network issues with my phone.
> 
> anyway, it took me awhile to flat iron my hair. it took over an hour.  i decided not to use use my leave-in spray or my cream.  i wanted my hair to be more flowy, and not be weighted down.  so after i dc'd i applied CHI silk infusion, air dried, then flat ironed.  i crossed wrapped my hair last night.  i am still trying to perfect that, so i can have next day hair.
> 
> i wished i could have combed it better before i took the shot.



shortdub78 your results are great!  You didn't suffer a setback at all.  Both you and Cattypus1 are leaving me in the dust, I'm bald compare to you guys.  I gotta get growing!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Should we do a QOTD today or let it be a free day without me asking y'all questions?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> Should we do a QOTD today or let it be a free day without me asking y'all questions?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



we can take a break.
I was thinking that even though I/we are enjoying the QODs it may get a bit taxing to come up with a new QOD for the rest of the year!!!!

maybe at least once or twice a week, or as many times as you can manage. Dont want our fearless leader to get burned out


----------



## longhairdreaming

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!* (sorry its not in bold.posting from my phone)
> 
> Do you have your staple products yet? If so,what are they? Are you still searching for that holy grail list of products?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 
Yes I've found mine. It happened without me even noticing

*Shampoo-*Kinky Curly Come Clean; PM Shampoo Three(clarify)
*Moisturizing Conditioner-*AO HSR; Moroccan Oil Intense Moisture Mask
*Protein Conditioner-*AO GBP; ApHogee 2min
*Moisturizer-*Aloe Vera Juice
*Oil-*Coconut, Castor, Rosemary, Tea Tree, Peppermint


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Should we do a QOTD today or let it be a free day without me asking y'all questions?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I think you can ask the QOTD when you damn well please, it's your thread.  When a good question comes to mind, put it out there if you have nothing, that's fine too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

KiWiStyle said:


> I think you can ask the QOTD when you damn well please, it's your thread.  When a good question comes to mind, put it out there if you have nothing, that's fine too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I totally agree
.....there I was trying to be all fancy with my response


----------



## Angel of the North

KiWiStyle said:


> BAM!!  You go girl with all that hair!!  You'll be grazing BSL on our next relaxer in April...but knowing you, you'll stretch longer ;-).  Did you have to trim?
> *I bet no body would even notice "fat" if we didn't bring attention to it.*  I'm never showing mine, lol!



At bolded - Exactly! I was focused on that gorgeous hair Cattypus1 you did a great job and that 6 month stretch really paid off.



shortdub78 said:


> ok everybody, here is my flat iron pic for the beginning of the year.....anyway, it took me awhile to flat iron my hair. it took over an hour.  i decided not to use use my leave-in spray or my cream.  i wanted my hair to be more flowy, and not be weighted down.  so after i dc'd i applied CHI silk infusion, air dried, then flat ironed.  i crossed wrapped my hair last night.  i am still trying to perfect that, so i can have next day hair.
> i wished i could have combed it better before i took the shot.



shortdub78 You did an amazing job! Your hair is looking great, the work you've been putting in after your setback has definitely paid off. Does your hair feel like it's back to normal yet, or do you still have a little way to go with that?


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Should we do a QOTD today or let it be a free day without me asking y'all questions?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Today can be a catch up day!  For any questions that anyone wants to go back and answer.


----------



## freckledface

I LOVE this thread *runs behind a corner stalk some more*


----------



## Evolving78

Angel of the North said:


> You did an amazing job! Your hair is looking great, the work you've been putting in after your setback has definitely paid off. Does your hair feel like it's back to normal yet, or do you still have a little way to go with that?



my hair does feel a lot better.  that Roux PC conditioner is really helping as well with the couple of protein treatment i have done this past week.  but i will continue on.  i don't think i will use the Roux PC weekly.  i may use it one more time, and leave it alone until my next relaxer.  

i washed and cowashed my hair like every two days this past week.  one because i had bits of egg in my hair, and two, i felt my hair really needed it to get the cuticle smooth again.

i won't let Mommy Dearest near my hair again!


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> my hair does feel a lot better.  that Roux PC conditioner is really helping as well with the couple of protein treatment i have done this past week.  but i will continue on.  i don't think i will use the Roux PC weekly.  i may use it one more time, and leave it alone until my next relaxer.
> 
> i washed and cowashed my hair like every two days this past week.  one because i had bits of egg in my hair, and two, i felt my hair really needed it to get the cuticle smooth again.
> 
> i won't let Mommy Dearest near my hair again!



Mommy Dearest!  Glad your hair is doing better. It looks great!


----------



## Angel of the North

shortdub78 said:


> my hair does feel a lot better.  that Roux PC conditioner is really helping as well with the couple of protein treatment i have done this past week.  but i will continue on.  i don't think i will use the Roux PC weekly.  i may use it one more time, and leave it alone until my next relaxer.
> 
> i washed and cowashed my hair like every two days this past week.  *one because i had bits of egg in my hair,* and two, i felt my hair really needed it to get the cuticle smooth again.
> 
> i won't let Mommy Dearest near my hair again!



This is the reason I do not use egg for protein in my hair, I tried it once never again! That egg just cooked itself right up in my hair, it took forever to get all the little pieces out.  I do wonder what the results would have been like if the water I used to rinse it were cooler but I'm not curious enough to go back there


----------



## glamazon386

Wearing braids for a while. Will length check when I take them down.


----------



## lamaria211

Today's wash day I used my CON Argan oil poo x2 and now I'm DCing under my heating cap for 30mins.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I haven't had a chance to wash my hair yet, maybe I'll prepoo with my Ceramide oil mix overnight and wash tomorrow morning.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

Angel of the North said:


> This is the reason I do not use egg for protein in my hair, I tried it once never again! That egg just cooked itself right up in my hair, it took forever to get all the little pieces out.  I do wonder what the results would have been like if the water I used to rinse it were cooler but I'm not curious enough to go back there



i thought lukewarm water would be ok, but that water has to be cold!  it's a good treatment, but i wish i could rinse in the sink.  i'm afraid if i did it that way, my hair would tangle.


----------



## Sholapie

I'm loving my current rollerset! Feels so smooth, small rollers for the win  may wear the curls for a day next time.


----------



## Kerryann

Nothing to update same old oiling scalp


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Just cowash my hair with a mix of mane n tail conditioner and queen of helen. Airdrying then applying my leave ins and throw it in a cute bun until sunday. I seen a lot of hair came out when I rinse and I wasnt toi happy but I gotta lose for me to gain.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Just cowash my hair with a mix of mane n tail conditioner and queen of helen. Airdrying then applying my leave ins and throw it in a cute bun until sunday. I seen a lot of hair came out when I rinse and I wasnt toi happy but I gotta lose for me to gain.



I know that feeling, shedding is a hard pill but its natures way of letting us know out with the old in with the new!!!!

I pulled my mane and tail out today too! I used the Cathy Howse recipe. Sitting under the dryer dc'ing with some aphogee balancing con, castor and coconut oil.


----------



## itsjusthair88

My hair felt dry, so I took my flat twists out and I am going to do a co-wash and moisturize and bun...? Maybe...? Me and buns, we never really see eye-to-eye, but I really like my hair back and off my face (purely for selfish reasons, I have a huge collection of earrings and I want to wear them! LOL). I'll break out the new wig at another time, I want to cut it shorter anyway! Hope you ladies are having a happy Sunday!


----------



## Firstborn2

shortdub78 I like your flat iron results I wish my hair would turn out like that, by the time I finish my hair, I have frizz all of the place.


----------



## Evolving78

Firstborn2 said:


> shortdub78 I like your flat iron results I wish my hair would turn out like that, by the time I finish my hair, I have frizz all of the place.



thank you! i have learned from several naturals around here that less is more.  for instance, your deep conditioning session should give you the moisture that you need.  after that, all you need to apply is your heat protectant.  and don't go heavy on it either.  and someone hip me to a heat protectant that has a certain ingredient that won't cause dryness and frizz.  i gotta look at the bottle, but the ingredient starts with a G.

when i use my leave-ins they tend to weight my hair down and i end up using a hair polish after my flat iron to smooth out hair and remove frizz and flyaways.

all i did this go around was use my CHI silk infusion after i rinsed out my dc.  i only used one pass with the flat iron (330 degrees)

if you blow dry your hair, start with the ends in a downward motion, using tension from your hands or whatever tool you use to help straighten.  work your way up to your roots.


----------



## bajandoc86

I will be trimming again tomorrow. My ends are no bueno. I have accepted that my coarse uber kinky hair at the crown and front of my head just loves to knot and tangle. It's just a fact of life. But i lurve fresh ends.


----------



## Firstborn2

shortdub78 said:


> thank you! i have learned from several naturals around here that less is more.  for instance, your deep conditioning session should give you the moisture that you need.  after that, all you need to apply is your heat protectant.  and don't go heavy on it either.  and someone hip me to a heat protectant that has a certain ingredient that won't cause dryness and frizz.  i gotta look at the bottle, but the ingredient starts with a G.
> 
> when i use my leave-ins they tend to weight my hair down and i end up using a hair polish after my flat iron to smooth out hair and remove frizz and flyaways.
> 
> all i did this go around was use my CHI silk infusion after i rinsed out my dc.  i only used one pass with the flat iron (330 degrees)
> 
> if you blow dry your hair, start with the ends in a downward motion, using tension from your hands or whatever tool you use to help straighten.  work your way up to your roots.



Thank you for this information, I see some errors in my prep. My next flat iron is in late March and hopefully I will get better results with the tips you've given me.


----------



## Evolving78

Firstborn2 said:


> Thank you for this information, I see some errors in my prep. My next flat iron is in late March and hopefully I will get better results with the tips you've given me.



Firstborn2

i still haven't taken my lazy to find out the name of the ingredient, but the heat protectant i switched to is Silk Elements in the green bottle.  a little goes a long way.

remember how you go to the salon and the stylist doesn't use a ton of product .  also remember that the stylist has a really good blow dryer, blows dries with in a downward motion in small sections, starting from the back, and has a concentrated nozzle.  they start at the ends and work their way up. 

i used to assist my cousin who is a stylist and she taught me how to blow dry this way. her dryer was 1800 watts, but i don't remember the brand.


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay I'm caught up on the posts I missed yesterday while I was out. Before heading to the beach, I attempted to do 2 french braids for the first time EVER on shrunken hair. I'm pretty proud of myself for being able to do it. Granted they are SO ugly and won't see the light of day, but I did it and they didn't come loose even after being in the water for a long time.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Okay I'm caught up on the posts I missed yesterday while I was out. Before heading to the beach, I attempted to do 2 french braids for the first time EVER on shrunken hair. I'm pretty proud of myself for being able to do it. Granted they are SO ugly and won't see the light of day, but I did it and they didn't come loose even after being in the water for a long time.



Chicago is being hit with below zero temps and you're going to the beach...this is so unfair! Congrats on the French braids, practice makes perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

I will definitely keep practicing KiWiStyle. I'm trying to get on your level with the braiding  and you know what's sad? I'm trying to get people to come and visit and no one will! My MIL is up in Oregon right now and won't even come.


----------



## Lurkee

shortdub78 Your hair has really blossomed. Looks thick and lovely. I really like the blunt ends.

I so cannot keep us with this thread. You guys move too fast.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> I will definitely keep practicing KiWiStyle. I'm trying to get on your level with the braiding  and you know what's sad? I'm trying to get people to come and visit and no one will! My MIL is up in Oregon right now and won't even come.



Yeah that's sad, let me know someone in PR!  It's on like Donky Kong!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

I don't think I told you guys I won a copy of "the science of Black Hair"... AUTOGRAPHED COPY. I received it last month.  I already had a copy but I gifted that one to a family member.  

Yep, I'm bragging, lol.  I needed to research something and it just dawned on me that I never shared my good news.
View attachment 190469
View attachment 190471

My Relaxer Buddies:
shortdub78
Cattypus1

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

Lurkee thank you love!
KiWiStyle
i keep wanting to order that book and never do.  congrats on winning!  what type of contest was it?


----------



## naturalagain2

I went to this new salon my co worker suggested to get a flat two strand twist updo w/ no hair added. I love it and the price was very reasonable. Hopefully it will last 3-4 wks. I think I may get her to do protective styles for me a lot this year. So far I've been "juicing" 2x a day with Sta so soft spray or African Pride Braiding Spray. I oil my scalp (with my growth oil mix) for the first time yesterday 'cause my scalp was getting itchy. It feels so much better now.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> Lurkee thank you love!
> KiWiStyle
> i keep wanting to order that book and never do.  congrats on winning!  what type of contest was it?



She had a contest on her FB page.  Contestants had to describe why the science of black hair is important, or something like that?  The first 10,15 OR 20 comments  that had the most likes wins a free autographed copy. I never win anything so imagine how thrilled I was.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Carmelella

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> Cattypus1 ,KiWiStyle
> 
> ok everybody, here is my flat iron pic for the beginning of the year.  i had a hard time downloading this to my computer.  was having network issues with my phone.
> 
> anyway, it took me awhile to flat iron my hair. it took over an hour.  i decided not to use use my leave-in spray or my cream.  i wanted my hair to be more flowy, and not be weighted down.  so after i dc'd i applied CHI silk infusion, air dried, then flat ironed.  i crossed wrapped my hair last night.  i am still trying to perfect that, so i can have next day hair.
> 
> i wished i could have combed it better before i took the shot.



Cross wrapped?  Do tell!  Does this make both sides come out bouncy?


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> Chicago is being hit with below zero temps and you're going to the beach...this is so unfair! Congrats on the French braids, practice makes perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



and it's snowing too!


----------



## Evolving78

Carmelella said:


> Cross wrapped?  Do tell!  Does this make both sides come out bouncy?



i have only gotten it to work for me once.  other than that, i can't get it together.  my hair always come out flat with no bounce.  i know i am not doing it correctly.

here is a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNVOI32miOI


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> I don't think I told you guys I won a copy of "the science of Black Hair"... AUTOGRAPHED COPY. I received it last month.  I already had a copy but I gifted that one to a family member.
> 
> Yep, I'm bragging, lol.  I needed to research something and it just dawned on me that I never shared my good news.
> 
> My Relaxer Buddies:
> shortdub78
> Cattypus1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Congratulations!  I love that book!


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> and it's snowing too!



YOU'RE IN CHICAGO!!??  Um, um...I mean, you're in Chicago?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

Carmelella said:


> Cross wrapped?  Do tell!  Does this make both sides come out bouncy?



How do you cross wrap?


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> YOU'RE IN CHICAGO!!??  Um, um...I mean, you're in Chicago?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i live around the area.  i thought you knew that?


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> i live around the area.  i thought you knew that?



I vaguely remember now.  COOL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

So I have 2 packs of blue flexi rods, 1 pack of red and one pack of yellow. Should I keep em or sell em?


----------



## polished07

Been rocking my hair in Havana twists for going on 3 wks and I'm so freaking bored! I've bunned side bunned, side pony, pinned up, pinned back, pinned back updo lol all of that next time I will def not buy that fingercomber hair I could have Used marley hair or a puffy twist hair if you try def save money and forego the hair from fingercomber. I'm fighting myself to keep these in until the end of the month ill go back to my shorty do wig and order new hair for my fiancé's bday next month and to rock this spring and summer


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> So I have 2 packs of blue flexi rods, 1 pack of red and one pack of yellow. Should I keep em or sell em?



U dont think you'll ever use em?


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 said:


> U dont think you'll ever use em?


 
Not really. I don't have the patience or the skill to do any type of styles involving rollers.


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Not really. I don't have the patience or the skill to do any type of styles involving rollers.



Sell them lol!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> So I have 2 packs of blue flexi rods, 1 pack of red and one pack of yellow. Should I keep em or sell em?



keep them!  you never know!


----------



## NikkiQ

Spraid the braids down a minute ago. About to get ready to go check out this new dance cardio class on base. Glad I got these braids in. Will make working out easier.


----------



## Seamonster

I got some Dominican hair growth shampoo, alter ego coconut, and lacio lacio off the exchange. I really want to try it. 

My hair could do with a shampoo, and a moisturizing conditioner. Is alter ego coconut a moisturizer or reconstructor? I can't understand my bottle.


----------



## UGQueen

Hey ladies jus checking in. 

I conditioned with apogee 2 min today in the shower and let my hair air dry with GDLI. 
I'm planning on doing a corrective either tomorrow evening or on Wednesday. 

Ill be parting my hair into 4 and relaxing a quarter at a time to ensure perfect processing because I'm really not trying to deal with different textures any more. And I wanna start a roller setting regimen as well so the crinkles gotta go! 

Here's some pics of my hair airdried with GDLI and I oiled my scalp with castor oil as well.


----------



## bajandoc86

So my hair is trimmed....my ends feel SO much better. I think I will do another trim like this in 6-8 weeks, then go back to dusting every 8 weeks. I am more concerned at this point about having healthy hair, than BSL hair with jacked up ends. But since I'm doing the trimming so early in the year - it would be nice if it doesn't derail my BSL plans.


----------



## deedoswell

just checking in.  trying to catch up on what I missed!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ohhh my legs are on FIRE right now! Stupid dance cardio!!! Came home and cowashed after being tortured for an hour.


----------



## Seamonster

I scored some vintage perfume in the old crystal bottles! Moment supreme by jean patou, spellbound by estee lauder, chaz, indiscret pure perfume, chanel no 5, and egoiste, all for free. The male store owner broke one of the old fashion crystal tops and threw them out. Oh and he threw in an old bone comb with a silver handle and matching baby brush, cause they are engraved. I didn't know bone combs were antiques  God is good. 

I feel like this is a present from the Lord. Merry Christmas and happy new year to me,


----------



## Blairx0

So it was 9 degrees in Chicgao and my hair was not feeling it. I am in baggy mood until we crack 30 degrees


----------



## itsjusthair88

shortdub78 said:


> thank you! i have learned from several naturals around here that less is more.  for instance, your deep conditioning session should give you the moisture that you need.  after that, all you need to apply is your heat protectant.  and don't go heavy on it either.  and someone hip me to a heat protectant that has a certain ingredient that won't cause dryness and frizz.  i gotta look at the bottle, but the ingredient starts with a G.
> 
> when i use my leave-ins they tend to weight my hair down and i end up using a hair polish after my flat iron to smooth out hair and remove frizz and flyaways.
> 
> all i did this go around was use my CHI silk infusion after i rinsed out my dc.  i only used one pass with the flat iron (330 degrees)
> 
> if you blow dry your hair, start with the ends in a downward motion, using tension from your hands or whatever tool you use to help straighten.  work your way up to your roots.



shortdub78 these are *GREAT* tips! I am afraid to flat iron, it looks so bad that I end up cutting my hair because I'm just convinced that the hair needs to go...so yea. But I might give it a try.



NikkiQ said:


> Okay I'm caught up on the posts I missed yesterday while I was out. Before heading to the beach, I attempted to do 2 french braids for the first time EVER on shrunken hair. I'm pretty proud of myself for being able to do it. Granted they are SO ugly and won't see the light of day, but I did it and they didn't come loose even after being in the water for a long time.



I love little hair milestones NikkiQ 



KiWiStyle said:


> I don't think I told you guys I won a copy of "the science of Black Hair"... AUTOGRAPHED COPY. I received it last month.  I already had a copy but I gifted that one to a family member.
> 
> Yep, I'm bragging, lol.  I needed to research something and it just dawned on me that I never shared my good news.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Awesome, I always wanted to read that whole thing, but I haven't  I can probably solve SOOOO many of my problems if I just read the book.



naturalagain2 said:


> I went to this new salon my co worker suggested to get a flat two strand twist updo w/ no hair added. I love it and the price was very reasonable. Hopefully it will last 3-4 wks. I think I may get her to do protective styles for me a lot this year. So far I've been "juicing" 2x a day with Sta so soft spray or African Pride Braiding Spray. I oil my scalp (with my growth oil mix) for the first time yesterday 'cause my scalp was getting itchy. It feels so much better now.



Looks great! 



polished07 said:


> Been rocking my hair in Havana twists for going on 3 wks and I'm so freaking bored! I've bunned side bunned, side pony, pinned up, pinned back, pinned back updo lol all of that next time I will def not buy that fingercomber hair I could have Used marley hair or a puffy twist hair if you try def save money and forego the hair from fingercomber. I'm fighting myself to keep these in until the end of the month ill go back to my shorty do wig and order new hair for my fiancé's bday next month and to rock this spring and summer



Did you do those yourself polished07 ??? I really want some, but I'm torn b/c I want to do them myself but I'm not sure what kind of hair to buy or how many packs or anything...can you help a sister out!?!?!


Nothing new to report here ladies, I wore that bun for 3.32266 seconds and I just _hated_ it. I mean, I just really hate the way my hair looks bunned, and I most definitely have enough hair for a top knot and I follow all of the steps of other ladies, but it just ends up looking a plum mess . I re-moisturized with the Elasta QP Mango and Shea stuff and my hair feels a LOT better. It's thicker and heavier and more moisturizing, I guess my hair just needs more moisture than my good 'ol Shea Moisture can pudding can give  Oh man, I love that stuff. Anyway, the wigs are back on and the hair is hidden away for another day. Have a good week ladies!!!


----------



## Lurkee

KiWiStyle said:


> I don't think I told you guys I won a copy of "the science of Black Hair"... AUTOGRAPHED COPY. I received it last month.  I already had a copy but I gifted that one to a family member.
> 
> Yep, I'm bragging, lol.  I needed to research something and it just dawned on me that I never shared my good news.
> View attachment 190469
> View attachment 190471
> 
> My Relaxer Buddies:
> shortdub78
> Cattypus1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle, Have you had the chance to read? Please post a review when you are done. I plan to read and share with my mom who needs help taking care of her hair.


----------



## Evolving78

Lurkee
how are you coming along?


----------



## Lurkee

shortdub78 said:


> Lurkee
> how are you coming along?



shortdub78, I seem to still in limbo with my hair. I cannot decide on how I feel about it.  I do all the right things and yes it is growing but even though I am gaining length, I have thin hair and a weak hairline and that is making me feel less than happy with my hair. I have thinking of just leaving it in a PS but braids might cause more hair loss, weaves will not allow me access to my hair for a while and wigs seem very OTT or fake. So now my hair is in a bun. Even though I am wearing makeup and my face looks alright, my hair is making me feel like a plain jane. 

I know you might have not been expecting this rant  but it is how I have been feeling about my hair. No wonder I am not able to participate more in this thread.


----------



## Evolving78

Lurkee said:


> , I seem to still in limbo with my hair. I cannot decide on how I feel about it.  I do all the right things and yes it is growing but even though I am gaining length, I have thin hair and a weak hairline and that is making me feel less than happy with my hair. I have thinking of just leaving it in a PS but braids might cause more hair loss, weaves will not allow me access to my hair for a while and wigs seem very OTT or fake. So now my hair is in a bun. Even though I am wearing makeup and my face looks alright, my hair is making me feel like a plain jane.
> 
> I know you might have not been expecting this rant  but it is how I have been feeling about my hair. No wonder I am not able to participate more in this thread.



how do you wear your hair in the front?  i wear a part down the middle.  my hairline is very fine, so i don't put any tension on that area.  when i started relaxing again, because my hair is fine and layered, i didn't wear my hair straight.  i wore it curly.  curly made it full and made my layers look better.

i say, you gotta do what makes you happy.  have you considered getting your hair shaped/cut into a style?  do you like bangs? 

my buns are the greatest, but i use a lot of hair candy to jazz it up.  flowers, pretty clips, hair sticks, etc.... i wear it on the side, back, etc... i tried a high bun one time, but i don't think i my hair is ready for that.  i need to get to MBL for that.


----------



## Lurkee

shortdub78 said:


> how do you wear your hair in the front?  i wear a part down the middle.  my hairline is very fine, so i don't put any tension on that area.  when i started relaxing again, because my hair is fine and layered, i didn't wear my hair straight.  i wore it curly.  curly made it full and made my layers look better.
> 
> i say, you gotta do what makes you happy.  have you considered getting your hair shaped/cut into a style?  do you like bangs?
> 
> my buns are the greatest, but i use a lot of hair candy to jazz it up.  flowers, pretty clips, hair sticks, etc.... i wear it on the side, back, etc... i tried a high bun one time, but i don't think i my hair is ready for that.  i need to get to MBL for that.



I do not put any tension in front also. I do not care for a slicked hairline. Speaking of center parting, I am trying to now avoid it, I can feel thin hair all along the my head like + and it is because I relax my hair in that style. I know curly hair looks better but it is high maintenance for during the week. My hair loses curls in a day. I refuse to sleep all week in rollers as they are not comfortable. 

Not sure what will make me happy but yeah thanks.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Just checking in...still in my kinky twists but getting the itch to straighten my hair. I'm holding out till the first weekend in Feb which will make 2 full months!


----------



## NikkiQ

Totally not hair related, but yall my thighs hurt like a BEYOTCH right now!!! I don't even care that I have hair on my head at the moment my legs hurt that much. Good googa mooga!


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:


> Totally not hair related, but yall my thighs hurt like a BEYOTCH right now!!! I don't even care that I have hair on my head at the moment my legs hurt that much. Good googa mooga!



NikkiQ what have you been doing?


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Totally not hair related, but yall my thighs hurt like a BEYOTCH right now!!! I don't even care that I have hair on my head at the moment my legs hurt that much. Good googa mooga!



NikkiQ

you had a good work out i see! do you have some ICY HOT or BIO Freeze?  Aloe Vera Gel?


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Was doing Zumba for a while, but then the teacher decided to turn Mondays into a more "hip hop" version of Zumba since some of the ladies were complaining about the Spanish songs and moves. Lots of burpees, planks, fast feet, squats,etc.


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1 ,KiWiStyle
> 
> ok everybody, here is my flat iron pic for the beginning of the year.  i had a hard time downloading this to my computer.  was having network issues with my phone.
> 
> anyway, it took me awhile to flat iron my hair. it took over an hour.  i decided not to use use my leave-in spray or my cream.  i wanted my hair to be more flowy, and not be weighted down.  so after i dc'd i applied CHI silk infusion, air dried, then flat ironed.  i crossed wrapped my hair last night.  i am still trying to perfect that, so i can have next day hair.
> 
> i wished i could have combed it better before i took the shot.



Beautiful hair twin!  shortdub78


----------



## Evolving78

crlsweetie912 said:


> Beautiful hair twin!



thank you hair twin!
 every time i see your siggy, you make me want to roller set my hair.  i am just too lazy.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> @NikkiQ
> 
> you had a good work out i see! do you have some ICY HOT or BIO Freeze? Aloe Vera Gel?


 
I have AVG,but haven't tried it yet. Just been trying to walk around and let it work itself out


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> thank you hair twin!
> every time i see your siggy, you make me want to roller set my hair.  i am just too lazy.



Let me tell you, rollersetting my hair is a breeze to me.  I wanted to do it yesterday, but I think my hair still needed a rest so bunning it is.  Plus it's a high of 25 degrees today so it would be better just to keep it up.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm loving the discovery of hair twins! I finally have mine (shoutout to itsjusthair88  ) and now crlsweetie912 and shortdub78


----------



## crlsweetie912

NikkiQ said:


> I'm loving the discovery of hair twins! I finally have mine (shoutout to itsjusthair88  ) and now crlsweetie912 and shortdub78



NikkiQ I always felt salty that I didn't have a hair twin!  
But now I'm not alone!  :reddancer:


----------



## NikkiQ

Me too crlsweetie912!  And when I tell you I stalk siggies all the time to see if they look the same as mine. Thank goodness itsjusthair88 said something b/c I had stalked her pics for a while now


----------



## NikkiQ

Oh boy. 4 avocados fell off the tree this morning. Gonna have to slice em up, mash them into a paste with EVOO, and stick them in the freezer for DCs later on


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Was doing Zumba for a while, but then the teacher decided to turn Mondays into a more "hip hop" version of Zumba since some of the ladies were complaining about the Spanish songs and moves. Lots of burpees, planks, fast feet, squats,etc.




Wow!  that'll do it!


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm not doing so well at my New Year's resolution to stop using rubber bands (the goody ouchless kind). No matter how careful I am I always break a hair or 2 when I take it out. But when I try to bun without making a ponytail first the top and sides are too poufy. How do you ladies do it?

I love my spin pins, but nothing beats a ponytail based bun for me.


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> I'm not doing so well at my New Year's resolution to stop using rubber bands (the goody ouchless kind). No matter how careful I am I always break a hair or 2 when I take it out. But when I try to bun without making a ponytail first the top and sides are too poufy. How do you ladies do it?
> 
> I love my spin pins, but nothing beats a ponytail based bun for me.



What about using a stretched out headband made of material or use a knee high to make your ponytail?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> What about using a stretched out headband made of material or use a knee high to make your ponytail?
> 
> .



That's a good idea. I have to go out and look for a headband. Are they nicer to your hair?


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> That's a good idea. I have to go out and look for a headband. Are they nicer to your hair?



They've worked very well on my hair and my curls tend to get caught on any and everything. Soft material won't snag and you can make it as tight as you want or as loose.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> They've worked very well on my hair and my curls tend to get caught on any and everything. Soft material won't snag and you can make it as tight as you want or as loose.
> 
> .



Do you make it into a loop first so that it works just like a rubber band?  Where do you get yours?


----------



## HeChangedMyName

my hair is flat ironed and I love it. . .but I know the dangers of heat.  I want to wear my hair in two strand twists, but when i twist it on the ends, about 2" if my hair ends up coiling up and it looks like that 90's hair style with the coils at the every ends of the hair. . . I don't like it.  Is there anyway to combat the coils from doing what they do?  

sidenote:  it seems to me that hair typing(which I'm not a fan of) is useless unless the hair is properly moisturized.  I've seen my hair texture(naked hair) do a 360 since I now know how to keep it properly moisturized.  Its like my hair said WHOA! Has anyone experienced what seems like a hair change due to proper care?  My daughter's hair use to be 3Cish and when she got older and I stopped washing her hair as often, it changed. . .I'm wondering now about doing some ultra moisture bootcamp on her hair to see just how it could benefit her hair.

In other news, the WGHO is working.  I'm pretty sure the inch that I trimmed is back.  I know because of where my hair lands.  When I trimmed it, my hair landed at the top of my lip when I pulled the bang,  Now it is back down to the crease in my chin.


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> Do you make it into a loop first so that it works just like a rubber band? Where do you get yours?


 
I hold my hair in a pony with one hand, slide the headband over where my hand is, pull it tight and then start looping it like a rubber band. I've gotten my headbands from pretty much everywhere. BSS, Forever21, dollar stores, Walgreens. Anywhere that has cute cloth headbands. I ain't picky


----------



## KiWiStyle

Lurkee said:


> KiWiStyle, Have you had the chance to read? Please post a review when you are done. I plan to read and share with my mom who needs help taking care of her hair.



I highly recommend it.  I read it from cover to cover, went product shopping with it, referenced it until I got the hang of my HHJ.  I still reference it, just yesterday I read the chapter on relaxing and protein mid-relaxer step.  It's a wealth of information and I find it invaluable in my journey as is LHCF.  GET IT!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Phaer

Sometimes there is nothing worse than satisfaction. I an satisfied with the length and condition of my hair, because of that I have fallen off my regimen.  I still wash and treat the same, but I have stopped taking my vitamins and applying my topical mix. Smh. I have to find the will to care about length again.


----------



## Sholapie

My silicon mix arrived today! Its kind of bitter sweet though as unless i LOVE it I won't be making it a regular product as I have to buy it online. Still I hope to enjoy the heck out of this big tub


----------



## NikkiQ

Where'd you order it from Sholapie?


----------



## Sholapie

NikkiQ ebay  they were advertising it as a great conditioner for wigs! Lol


----------



## FroFab

Washed and conditioned my hair with TJNS last night, then detangle, moisturizer, sealed with Neutrogena and castor oil.  I slept in 8 eight braids.  My hair is shiny and moisturizer feeling but I hate dealing with night time routines for loose hair.  I can't wait until my wigs come in so I can braid it up for a couple of weeks.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Lurkee said:


> @shortdub78, I seem to still in limbo with my hair. I cannot decide on how I feel about it.  I do all the right things and yes it is growing but even though I am gaining length, I have thin hair and a weak hairline and that is making me feel less than happy with my hair. I have thinking of just leaving it in a PS but braids might cause more hair loss, weaves will not allow me access to my hair for a while and wigs seem very OTT or fake. So now my hair is in a bun. Even though I am wearing makeup and my face looks alright, my hair is making me feel like a plain jane.
> 
> I know you might have not been expecting this rant  but it is how I have been feeling about my hair. No wonder I am not able to participate more in this thread.



I feel you Lurkee in theory, there is nothing wrong with my hair: it's growing, I take care of it and the ends are good, but in reality? I hate even seeing it, I'm just disappointed in my little strands 



longhairdreaming said:


> Just checking in...still in my kinky twists but getting the itch to straighten my hair. I'm holding out till the first weekend in Feb which will make 2 full months!



You can do it!!!



NikkiQ said:


> I'm loving the discovery of hair twins! I finally have mine (shoutout to @itsjusthair88  ) and now @crlsweetie912 and @shortdub78



NikkiQ WHOOT WHOOT...I, too, have NEVER had a hair twin.



crlsweetie912 said:


> @NikkiQ I always felt salty that I didn't have a hair twin!
> But now I'm not alone!  :reddancer:


crlsweetie912 Me too!!! 



NikkiQ said:


> Me too @crlsweetie912!  And when I tell you I stalk siggies all the time to see if they look the same as mine. Thank goodness @itsjusthair88 said something b/c I had stalked her pics for a while now



 I stalk your pics NikkiQ and I really always felt, that we were hair twinsies...



HeChangedMyName said:


> my hair is flat ironed and I love it. . .but I know the dangers of heat.  I want to wear my hair in two strand twists, but when i twist it on the ends, about 2" if my hair ends up coiling up and it looks like that 90's hair style with the coils at the every ends of the hair. . . I don't like it.  Is there anyway to combat the coils from doing what they do?
> 
> sidenote:  it seems to me that hair typing(which I'm not a fan of) is useless unless the hair is properly moisturized.  I've seen my hair texture(naked hair) do a 360 since I now know how to keep it properly moisturized.  Its like my hair said WHOA! Has anyone experienced what seems like a hair change due to proper care?  My daughter's hair use to be 3Cish and when she got older and I stopped washing her hair as often, it changed. . .I'm wondering now about doing some ultra moisture bootcamp on her hair to see just how it could benefit her hair.
> 
> In other news, the WGHO is working.  I'm pretty sure the inch that I trimmed is back.  I know because of where my hair lands.  When I trimmed it, my hair landed at the top of my lip when I pulled the bang,  Now it is back down to the crease in my chin.



I feel the same HeChangedMyName when my hair is moisturized and well-tended to, it can WnG like no other, the curls are popping and it's like 3c kind of. But when it's dry and mad at me?!  Honey, it's like 4BDZJK and it eats combs and spits them out!



Phaer said:


> Sometimes there is nothing worse than satisfaction. I an satisfied with the length and condition of my hair, because of that I have fallen off my regimen.  I still wash and treat the same, but I have stopped taking my vitamins and applying my topical mix. Smh. I have to find the will to care about length again.



Man oh man, I wish I knew this feeling.

Hey guys (or ladies, excuse me), I have been staying moisturized and I'm already thinking about my March straightening and trim (only because I am unsatisfied with my hair, ATM). I self-trimmed yesterday with fresh, new scissors and honestly, I can't understand how it can become addictive . I used Naptural85's trimming method and it took forever and I was so sad to see that little bit of hair fall in the sink. But I think my ends are much better now, so I'm sucking it up.


----------



## ronie

Alright ladies, sorry for the MIA status. I will start by wishing you all a happy new year and a happy, setback-free journey to bsl and beyond. 
To make a long story short I BC in early January. So I will only be on the sideline cheering you up, and of course drooling over the pictures, lol. My relaxed ends were just not worth holding on to. See the attached pictures. I am now all natural, but will attempt to relax again once I reach APL. I am going to join the TWA support thread, and the healthy ends thread. No length challenge for me this year. I am taking the time to care for my coils. I am very style challenged so my pictures are nothing exciting. But I know my girls love all pictures so there they are. 
First pic is before the BC, the picture of the fro is a busted twist out that I just picked out. My best work so far is the braid out. It's my most decent style so far. Next week I m gonna put in some kinky twist cause I can't style for nothing. But I would say that health wise I am happy with my hair, my products, and my regimen. 
Thank you for being my first LHCF family. 



That was meant to be my BSL starting pic



Still had some relaxed ends in. So I cut some more. 






Failed twist out turned Afro 



First decent braid out. 



Excuse the parting. I did go ahead and fluff some more to fix it


----------



## ronie

The mentions under the pictures are totally out of order. Sorry I am on my phone. I will try to fix it on the computer.
 Ok Done. It makes more sense now.


----------



## NikkiQ

Congrats on your BC ronie!! It looks so thick and healthy! We still want you to check in with us so we can be there while you discover the wonders of your newly natural hair.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Seamonster

ronie It is so pretty. My favorite is the afro twist out, adorable!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Congrats ronie on your BC!  You styles are soo cute and good luck on your natural journey .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Just took down my horrible excuse of 2 french braids and put them into 8 individual braids. Not used to having them this fat though. I'm used to having lots of smaller ones lol.


----------



## ronie

NikkiQ thanks, and of course i will be happy to hang out with you all sometimes. And i have to thank the ladies over the tea rinse thread for the thickness. I started tea rinsing last summer, and my shedding has been reduced to normal.
Seamonster KiWiStyle thank you thank you.


----------



## itsjusthair88

I took the plunge and paid somebody $35 perplexed) to cornrow my hair back for a few reasons:

I'm wearing a straight wig and I needed the braids to be as flat as possible
My flat twists and cornrows would come loose (I need more practice)
I want to really leave my hair alone for the next 2-4 weeks

Anyway, it's tight and I know that makes it last longer, but damn, it is tight  My head is spinning. LOL. I don't think it's so tight that I will see breakage, I just haven't had my hair professionally braided in FOREVER 

So tonight I used my sulphur mix and baggied the ends w/ a moisturizing mix spritz and Elasta QP Mango and Olive Oil (My new love!). Sidenote: i feel like my hair has been breaking off or whatever, because the cornrows are super short, like only to my shoulders...but the braider and my sister and my mom all said that cornrows *don't* elongate hair, so I shouldn't be worried, but I still am? What say you? Do your cornrows appear shorter than your actual length?


----------



## Lurkee

itsjusthair88 said:


> I feel you Lurkee in theory, there is nothing wrong with my hair: it's growing, I take care of it and the ends are good, but in reality? I hate even seeing it, I'm just disappointed in my little strands
> 
> itsjusthair88, don't feel like that. You have really nice and thick hair.


----------



## Lurkee

itsjusthair88 said:


> I took the plunge and paid somebody $35 perplexed) to cornrow my hair back for a few reasons:
> 
> I'm wearing a straight wig and I needed the braids to be as flat as possible
> My flat twists and cornrows would come loose (I need more practice)
> I want to really leave my hair alone for the next 2-4 weeks
> 
> Anyway, it's tight and I know that makes it last longer, but damn, it is tight  My head is spinning. LOL. I don't think it's so tight that I will see breakage, I just haven't had my hair professionally braided in FOREVER
> 
> So tonight I used my sulphur mix and baggied the ends w/ a moisturizing mix spritz and Elasta QP Mango and Olive Oil (My new love!). Sidenote: i feel like my hair has been breaking off or whatever, because the cornrows are super short, like only to my shoulders...but the braider and my sister and my mom all said that cornrows *don't* elongate hair, so I shouldn't be worried, but I still am? What say you? Do your cornrows appear shorter than your actual length?



Cornrows are shorter because your hair is wound and wound to make the plaits. I wouldn't worry about the length in the cornrow . On the other hand, you need to practice DIY, you paid about $4 per cornrow.


----------



## Evolving78

itsjusthair88

your cornrows are so thick and juicy!  if you are worried about the back, pin them up.  so you don't have to worry about them touching your shoulders.

ronie

congrats on your BC!


----------



## crlsweetie912

That alter ego conditioner I ordered is the BOMB!
I am definitely noticing less shedding this week.  I think I will have to do my hair tomorrow or Friday because I am co-hosting a baby shower for a co-worker on Saturday and I know I will be POOPED!
I'm just rocking my bun this week with assorted flowers and pins...


----------



## NikkiQ

crlsweetie912 your bun is so cute that I would wear that for the baby shower!


----------



## crlsweetie912

NikkiQ said:


> crlsweetie912 your bun is so cute that I would wear that for the baby shower!



lol, I would but I have to wash at least once a week...and I know if I keep it in I will be too tired to wash Saturday night....


----------



## Evolving78

crlsweetie912 said:


> lol, I would but I have to wash at least once a week...and I know if I keep it in I will be too tired to wash Saturday night....



how does the Alter Ego conditioner feel?  is it a treatment, or a moisturizing conditioner?


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> how does the Alter Ego conditioner feel?  is it a treatment, or a moisturizing conditioner?



it is very slippery I was surprised...and moisturizing...at least to me.  But my hair felt strong afterwards.  It has garlic in it.  I need to get the ingredients BRB.
Overall I am in LOVE with it.  I will use it as my weekly dc while I'm trying to combat this shedding!

ETA:
Here are the ingredients:
I'm not good at deciphering.  But I really did love it on my hair.  My hair was smooth and super easy to detangle and I noticed less hairs lost.  We shall see in the long run.
Aqua(Water), Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, Dipalmytoylethyl Hydroxyethylmonium Methosulfate, Parfum (Fragrance), Cyclomethicone(Cyclopentasiloxane), Limonene, Dimethicone, Phenoxyethanol, Propylene Glycol, Linalool, Hexyl Cinnamal, Methyldibromo Glutaronitrile, Benzyl Salicylate, Citric Acid, C.I. 11680 (Pigment Yellow), C.I. 74160 (Pigment Blue 15:1), Triticum Vulgare (Wheat Extract), C.I. 12085 (Pigment Red 4), Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Allium Sativum (Garlic Extract), Cochlearia Armoracia (Horse-radish Extract), Ferula Assa Foetida (Asafoetida Extract), Methylisothiazolinone


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I need some of that in my life for real!!


----------



## Evolving78

crlsweetie912 said:


> it is very slippery I was surprised...and moisturizing...at least to me.  But my hair felt strong afterwards.  It has garlic in it.  I need to get the ingredients BRB.
> Overall I am in LOVE with it.  I will use it as my weekly dc while I'm trying to combat this shedding!
> 
> ETA:
> Here are the ingredients:
> I'm not good at deciphering.  But I really did love it on my hair.  My hair was smooth and super easy to detangle and I noticed less hairs lost.  We shall see in the long run.
> Aqua(Water), Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, Dipalmytoylethyl Hydroxyethylmonium Methosulfate, Parfum (Fragrance), Cyclomethicone(Cyclopentasiloxane), Limonene, Dimethicone, Phenoxyethanol, Propylene Glycol, Linalool, Hexyl Cinnamal, Methyldibromo Glutaronitrile, Benzyl Salicylate, Citric Acid, C.I. 11680 (Pigment Yellow), C.I. 74160 (Pigment Blue 15:1), Triticum Vulgare (Wheat Extract), C.I. 12085 (Pigment Red 4), Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Allium Sativum (Garlic Extract), Cochlearia Armoracia (Horse-radish Extract), Ferula Assa Foetida (Asafoetida Extract), Methylisothiazolinone



i see why it offers a lot of slip.  it has a lot of the same ingredients as a serum of some sort.  is it creamy?  it sounds good though.  thanks for posting the ingredients!


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> i see why it offers a lot of slip.  it has a lot of the same ingredients as a serum of some sort.  is it creamy?  it sounds good though.  thanks for posting the ingredients!



Yes, very creamy, but kind of loose...if you turned the jar upside down it would fall out...and it almost kind of melted into my hair...I massaged it in and it felt so lovely in my hair I was excited....  And the tub I got is HUGE so I will be using it faithfully.


----------



## NikkiQ

I wonder how much they would charge me for shipping if I ordered a tub. Probably an arm and a leg


----------



## KiWiStyle

crlsweetie912 said:


> That alter ego conditioner I ordered is the BOMB!
> I am definitely noticing less shedding this week.  I think I will have to do my hair tomorrow or Friday because I am co-hosting a baby shower for a co-worker on Saturday and I know I will be POOPED!
> I'm just rocking my bun this week with assorted flowers and pins...



crlsweetie912 do you apply it to your scalp only per the instructions or your length?  I've had mine and I'm almost finished with it but I only do a scalp treatment and use my staple DC on my length.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> crlsweetie912 do you apply it to your scalp only per the instructions or your length?  I've had mine and I'm almost finished with it but I only do a scalp treatment and use my staple DC on my length.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I also apply it to my scalp only.


----------



## crlsweetie912

KiWiStyle said:


> crlsweetie912 do you apply it to your scalp only per the instructions or your length?  I've had mine and I'm almost finished with it but I only do a scalp treatment and use my staple DC on my length.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Show how much I read....I did apply it all over and massage it into my scalp...I was so excited...
I did it wrong.


----------



## Blairx0

NikkiQ said:


> I wonder how much they would charge me for shipping if I ordered a tub. Probably an arm and a leg



Maybe they do shipping to base ( APO) for local rates!


----------



## NikkiQ

**Question of the Day!!!**

Are any of you ladies taking vitamins or supplements to help you on your HHJ? If so, which ones??


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking vitamins or supplements to help you on your HHJ? If so, which ones??



Been taking prenatal for 3 months and I just started taking msm for joint and read that it helps your hair so I said why not. I bought a bottle of the mineral rich but didnt start it again. I take my vitamins either before I eat or after so I dont forget to take them so I been doing good.


----------



## crlsweetie912

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking vitamins or supplements to help you on your HHJ? If so, which ones??



I used to take Nioxin back in the day and got good results but they are kind of expensive.  I can't take biotin because it breaks me out really badly.  Investigating new vitamins....any suggestions?


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking vitamins or supplements to help you on your HHJ? If so, which ones??



Do I?  I take vitamin supplements like I eat food.  I'm currently taking:

1. Viviscal (New Formula)
2. MSM
3. GNC Women's HS&N
4. Mineral Rich

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

crlsweetie912 said:


> I used to take Nioxin back in the day and got good results but they are kind of expensive. I can't take biotin because it breaks me out really badly. Investigating new vitamins....any suggestions?


 
I used to take them too and loved them,but stopped taking them once they jacked the prices up. I know ladies are taking Viviscal and Hairfinity,but they seem pretty pricey too.


----------



## Mjon912

crlsweetie912 where did you order it


----------



## crlsweetie912

Mjon912 said:


> crlsweetie912 where did you order it



off of amazon.


----------



## crlsweetie912

KiWiStyle said:


> Do I?  I take vitamin supplements like I eat food.  I'm currently taking:
> 
> 1. Viviscal (New Formula)
> 2. MSM
> 3. GNC Women's HS&N
> 4. Mineral Rich
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle 
Mineral rich was one I was looking at.  I was reading the thread the other day.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> I used to take them too and loved them,but stopped taking them once they jacked the prices up. I know ladies are taking Viviscal and Hairfinity,but they seem pretty pricey too.



Viviscal is pricey but if it works, it'll be worth it.  I'm coming up on my 3rd month of use, Viviscal says to give it at least four months of continued use. I was taking Nioxin and they gave me great results but then they got stupid and discontinued and then lied about returning them to the shelves.  I wouldn't buy from those disloyal liars again if they were $5


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking vitamins or supplements to help you on your HHJ? If so, which ones??



Natures plus source of life prenatal
Carlson very finest fish oil
Mineral rich 
Maximum living vita-sprout
Flax oil
Blue bonnet calcium citrate, magnesium, vitamin d3
Solaray bamboo extract 
Future biotics hair skin and nails 
S.s.s tonic iron supplement


----------



## Sholapie

Qotd: no supplements but I used to take and love chlorella. I will be taking that again soon.


----------



## kandiekj100

no vitamins for me.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking vitamins or supplements to help you on your HHJ? If so, which ones??



I've continued on my prenatal and iron. I'm 3 months pp.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Lurkee said:


> itsjusthair88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you @Lurkee in theory, there is nothing wrong with my hair: it's growing, I take care of it and the ends are good, but in reality? I hate even seeing it, I'm just disappointed in my little strands
> 
> don't feel like that. You have really nice and thick hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I know I shouldn't but...I do. I have hair dysmorphia, no lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurkee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cornrows are shorter because your hair is wound and wound to make the plaits. I wouldn't worry about the length in the cornrow . On the other hand, you need to practice DIY, you paid about $4 per cornrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Lurkee and I know, it was A LOT. I had no idea it was going to be that much, but believe it or not, that was on the _lower_ end. People wanted $40-$60 once they realized I actually had hair (and lots of it ) I really want to learn to do it myself, but practicing is A LOT of manipulation and it causes breakage.
Click to expand...


----------



## Evolving78

i was taking One A Day until i had to start taking prenatals.  other than that, i don't taking any for hair growth.  didn't believe if they really worked and i am so not good with taking pills.


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking vitamins or supplements to help you on your HHJ? If so, which ones??



Sure do!

I take: EFAs, biotin, bamboo silica, B-12, and a regular multi-vitamin.  Used to take MSM but it bothered my stomach


----------



## Lurkee

Thanks and I know, it was A LOT. I had no idea it was going to be that much, but believe it or not, that was on the _lower_ end. People wanted $40-$60 once they realized I actually had hair (and lots of it ) I really want to learn to do it myself, but practicing is A LOT of manipulation and it causes breakage.[/QUOTE]

Wow. maybe practice on a toy or something. DIY really saves a lot of money. It costs £50 for braids with extensions and that is something I do not want to do myself. The person did a good job though and your hair is lush.

KiWiStyle, your siggy is very nice. You guys all have lush hair. May I have some?


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking vitamins or supplements to help you on your HHJ? If so, which ones??



right now Im taking Country life maxi hair and garlic. I took it most of last year. I like it.

however when this last bottle is finished Im just gonna do

biotin
MSM
Omega 3
evening primrose oil

I have a granny pill organizer that I take around with me


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking vitamins or supplements to help you on your HHJ? If so, which ones??



I am in the vitamin challenge
I take alive raw vitamin for women, msm, biotin, folic acid, kelp, and fish oil. Going to switch back to seaweed as soon as I run out of alive raw. It is taking forever to get thru these vitamins

eta: forgot to mention diatomaceous earth


----------



## NikkiQ

Seamonster what is the benefit of the seaweed vits?


----------



## Evolving78

i would like to start back taking fish oil supplements.

i will be cowashing and deep conditioning today.  air dry and bun.  nothing special going on. i might do a protein treatment if i feel like getting in and out of the shower.

i'm sorry, but getting in and out of the shower sucks big time.  it's just not fun anymore.  

anybody still able to wash their hair in the sink and don't get tangles?


----------



## daae

DC'ing with AO HSR!


----------



## NikkiQ

Hell I wish my hair didn't tangle like crazy in the sink shortdub78! I haven't had to worry about sink tangles since I was NL and relaxed


----------



## SimJam

shortdub78 said:


> *anybody still able to wash their hair in the sink and don't get tangles?*



my APL hair shrinks down to about 2 inches so umm yep ... in fact when Im BSL/MBL my hair should be shrinking down to 4 inches so my sink aint seeing the last of me for now nono:  <---------- because thats how I feel about this here situation


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm sitting here with my braids in 2 pigtails looking like the biggest goober around town, but I don't care. The pigtails keep my ends from touching my shirt.


----------



## itsjusthair88

shortdub78 said:


> your cornrows are so thick and juicy!  if you are worried about the back, pin them up.  so you don't have to worry about them touching your shoulders.



Thanks @shortdub78  I'm actually baggying under the wig and at night, I am not playing about this moisture!!! LOL And about the hair on the sink: no ma'am...no ma'am. It's like the darn hair just jump into each others "arms" it loves itself, I guess 



NikkiQ said:


> I wonder how much they would charge me for shipping if I ordered a tub. Probably an arm and a leg



@NikkiQ Did they give you all an APO shipping box? Whenever we PCS'd anywhere outside of the contiguous USA, they gave us an APO, I think i was routed through New York or something. Made shipping stuff a lot easier and cheaper.



NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking vitamins or supplements to help you on your HHJ? If so, which ones??



I am currently taking vits, but not for hair, just because I made a promise to myself to be healthier, I take: multivitamin, prenatal, B12 & Green tea
(tryna get a little weight off LOL)



Lurkee said:


> Thanks and I know, it was A LOT. I had no idea it was going to be that much, but believe it or not, that was on the _lower_ end. People wanted $40-$60 once they realized I actually had hair (and lots of it ) I really want to learn to do it myself, but practicing is A LOT of manipulation and it causes breakage.



Wow. maybe practice on a toy or something. DIY really saves a lot of money. It costs £50 for braids with extensions and that is something I do not want to do myself. The person did a good job though and your hair is lush.
[/QUOTE]

I think I'm going to invest in a mannequin or something. I just know the longer my hair gets, the more and more I just want to keep it up in long-term protective styles. B/C styling it on a regular basis?  No ma'am...no ma'am

I have my new wig on and because my hair is super flat to my skull (LOL) it is laying very nicely! I really like it! I'll have to take a photo of it later.


----------



## Angel of the North

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking vitamins or supplements to help you on your HHJ? If so, which ones??



Just started taking Priteva at the beginning of last week, although it's supposed to help with hair growth and strength, there's nothing in it I can see that specially promotes growth/strength. I think that's why I decided to go with Priteva, it looks like a multi-vitamin more than anything.


----------



## kismettt

i did a rod set on my hair sunday night.  made it last 2 days.  not bad/consider it worth the effort since i just had to sit under the dryer & took like an hour to set.  maybe i'll revist roller sets.  they just seem like so much more effort.

i co-washed & blow dried my hair on cool last night.  my hair felt really good after.  i've been flat ironing my bangs just so they won't stick up/out, but other than that, no direct heat.


----------



## NikkiQ

itsjusthair88 no they didn't give us one. I think since Puerto Rico is still considered part of the US, they didn't even bother. Plus some companies consider it as the US,but of course not all.


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ That's too bad, b/c PR is def NOT part of the US, do you guys have a post office on base? I would check into it, because you don't automatically get it, it's one of those things we always had to go and get ourselves. I promise it's worth your effort, it will make your life so much easier. I miss base life...being a civilian sucks


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> Seamonster what is the benefit of the seaweed vits?



Sometimes taking large doses of vitamins tax the liver. With whole foods like seaweed, it is easier for the body to digest what it needs so I don't have to take mega doses. Whole foods are balanced so I get most of the vitamins and minerals I need from a food source.  I can hide it in my cooked greens or make a miso soup, so I don't feel like I am popping a bunch of pills. There is a thread on chlorella, lastly, it only cost me $20 bucks a pound.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking vitamins or supplements to help you on your HHJ? If so, which ones??



I tried I just could never remember to take them so I stopped wasting my $$$


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

crlsweetie912 said:


> it is very slippery I was surprised...and moisturizing...at least to me.  But my hair felt strong afterwards.  It has garlic in it.  I need to get the ingredients BRB.
> Overall I am in LOVE with it.  I will use it as my weekly dc while I'm trying to combat this shedding!
> 
> ETA:
> Here are the ingredients:
> I'm not good at deciphering.  But I really did love it on my hair.  My hair was smooth and super easy to detangle and I noticed less hairs lost.  We shall see in the long run.
> Aqua(Water), Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, Dipalmytoylethyl Hydroxyethylmonium Methosulfate, Parfum (Fragrance), Cyclomethicone(Cyclopentasiloxane), Limonene, Dimethicone, Phenoxyethanol, Propylene Glycol, Linalool, Hexyl Cinnamal, Methyldibromo Glutaronitrile, Benzyl Salicylate, Citric Acid, C.I. 11680 (Pigment Yellow), C.I. 74160 (Pigment Blue 15:1), Triticum Vulgare (Wheat Extract), C.I. 12085 (Pigment Red 4), Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Allium Sativum (Garlic Extract), Cochlearia Armoracia (Horse-radish Extract), Ferula Assa Foetida (Asafoetida Extract), Methylisothiazolinone



I dug around in my stash and applied what was left in the jar... wanted to steam but the kid hasnt allowed me a moment. So over night dc it is. I hope to steam a few minutes in the am. I'm hoping to feel like you do about it... cause it wasn't rememberable...


----------



## BraunSugar

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking vitamins or supplements to help you on your HHJ? If so, which ones??



Generic One A Day multivitamins
MSM 1000 mg
Biotin 10,000 mg (I ran out. Gotta get some more)
Iron (325 mg Ferrous Sulfate)


----------



## Evolving78

cowashed and now i am dc'ing with ORS Replenishing.  it's after 12am.  i couldn't sleep, so decided to wash my hair.  my mom and my friend told me my hair looks good and healthy.  my mom asked what did i do to mend it.  she apologized again.  that made me feel good.

i have been under this dryer enough.  it's been 15 mins.  i am not trying to over condition my hair. 15 mins under the dryer and that's it.


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking vitamins or supplements to help you on your HHJ? If so, which ones??



I'm taking GNC Ultra nourish


----------



## Evolving78

finished dc'ing.  i tried the LOC method after i dried my hair with a tee-shirt.  i didn't use a liquid though. just my argan oil and cantu leave-in.  no breakage!  but i am not going to do the happy dance just yet!  i am finger detangling right now.  trying to decide if i should finish drying with the blow dryer on cool.

hair feels good tonight.


----------



## NikkiQ

itsjusthair88 said:


> NikkiQ That's too bad, b/c PR is def NOT part of the US, do you guys have a post office on base? I would check into it, because you don't automatically get it, it's one of those things we always had to go and get ourselves. I promise it's worth your effort, it will make your life so much easier. I miss base life...being a civilian sucks



PR is a US territory so yeah it is part of the US lol. They just voted on becoming a state during their election in November. No there's no PO on base,but I don't live on base. We live on the economy which is SO much better than living in base housing here. They suck big time! Everything goes through the USPS post office whenever we ship anything out unless we use UPS or FedEx.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

Braids are sprayed and back in pig tails under my bonnet. Might wear a braid out this weekend if we go anywhere.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Damaged but not out

QOD

I takene
Fish oil
one a day
calcium
silica
msm(more for joints though)
B complex( started back, my doc says it helps balance hormonal issues while taking BC)


----------



## NikkiQ

**Question of the Day!!!**

This one just popped in my head while looking at these goofy pigtails.

What do you do with your hair at night for bed or around the house when you're off?


----------



## SimJam

retwisted my hair last night.
re moisturized with HV moist 24/7 then added HV whipped gelly and purabody cupuacu butter to each section as I twisted .... wearing a fluffy twistout now


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> This one just popped in my head while looking at these goofy pigtails.
> 
> What do you do with your hair at night for bed or around the house when you're off?



i wear a scarf or a bun.  right now i decided to make my hair look more presentable.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> This one just popped in my head while looking at these goofy pigtails.
> 
> What do you do with your hair at night for bed or around the house when you're off?



I wear my silk scarf EVERY night without fail, my hair is usually just pinned back or a loosely bunned.  Same thing when I'm just hanging around the house, sometimes I baggy my ends during the winter months to keep my ends moist.  My hair is rarely in a style because loose hair usually equals dry, broken strands.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HeChangedMyName

my hair has been flat ironed for the week and I see just how much my hair still breaks off, even as a natural.  What am I doing wroing?  I have all these pieces around my edges and in my crown that are just random short hairs, and I noticed that many of them are extremely thin toward the end, even though I have just recently flat ironed, so I know its not long term head damage or anything.


----------



## crlsweetie912

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> This one just popped in my head while looking at these goofy pigtails.
> 
> What do you do with your hair at night for bed or around the house when you're off?



As soon as I get home if I know I'm in the house for good, I tie up my hair.  If it's out, that usually means rolling it back up, wrapping or pincurling it.  If I'm in a bun, I will moisturize and seal, bun it back up and tie with my satin scarf!


----------



## Lurkee

I have a hair update. Definitely past APL now (atleast one layer has).  I can't wait to see what my hair looks like come December. 

You can tell I am a centre part addict. I even straighten my hair in two sections down the middle. Oh well.


----------



## Lurkee

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> This one just popped in my head while looking at these goofy pigtails.
> 
> What do you do with your hair at night for bed or around the house when you're off?



My hair is in a bun pretty much throughout out the weekdays, even at night. I twist my hair around itself to make a bun and then I secure with a ponytail holder. Best thing ever. No breakage during take down. Hope it gives me much needed length this year.


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> PR is a US territory so yeah it is part of the US lol. They just voted on becoming a state during their election in November. No there's no PO on base,but I don't live on base. We live on the economy which is SO much better than living in base housing here. They suck big time! Everything goes through the USPS post office whenever we ship anything out unless we use UPS or FedEx.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Oh wow...good for them and yea, the base housing in Germany was like living in the projects, we lived OB, it's a toss up depending on how long it's been since they updated the housing. 



NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> This one just popped in my head while looking at these goofy pigtails.
> 
> What do you do with your hair at night for bed or around the house when you're off?



Depends on what my hair is like at the moment: if I'm in any style that has my hair hanging w/ the potential to brush against my shoulders, it's in a high bun with a few bobby pins. Anything else, I put my silk scarf on until it's time to go out again.



HeChangedMyName said:


> my hair has been flat ironed for the week and I see just how much my hair still breaks off, even as a natural.  What am I doing wrong?  I have all these pieces around my edges and in my crown that are just random short hairs, and I noticed that many of them are extremely thin toward the end, even though I have just recently flat ironed, so I know its not long term head damage or anything.



I'm sorry this is happening to you, I have dealt with some breakage at my nape and what I've learned is that I need to use more protein on that area and up the moisture like crazy; I also section that area off when I do anything. I wash it last, I only finger detangle and I use extra moisture back there. HTH.



Lurkee said:


> I have a hair update. Definitely past APL now (atleast one layer has).  I can't wait to see what my hair looks like come December.
> 
> You can tell I am a centre part addict. I even straighten my hair in two sections down the middle. Oh well.



Beautiful hair Lurkee you are giving me the itch to flat iron!!! You'll be at BSL in a few months for sure 

I have nothing to report LOL. Since I've been on my little cornrows, I've been using a sulphur mix every night, that has lots of yummy oils (EVOO, coconut, vitamin E) in it for my perpetually dry scalp. Gonna wash these next weekend with diluted shampoo in an applicator bottle and condish the same. I'm really hoping these hold up through the 2nd week of February or even the third week. HHJ ladies!


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> This one just popped in my head while looking at these goofy pigtails.
> 
> What do you do with your hair at night for bed or around the house when you're off?



I have a bonnet and satin pillow cases so depending on the style and how tired I am at bedtime, I do one or both.

when Im off, my hair stays in twists under a bonnet so i can do a twistout if Im gonna be going out. I may do over the front if Im gonna wear a beenie and leave out a bang.

if I do take them down for a twitout I'll wear that until its dead, then pin it up and wear a scarf.


----------



## Angel of the North

My hair is usually always bunned at home, sometimes I just wear it in a ponytail. When I go to sleep if I'm not sleeping on a satin pillowcase, I tie it up with a silk scarf, admittedly the silk scarf works better than the satin pillowcase.


----------



## BraunSugar

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> This one just popped in my head while looking at these goofy pigtails.
> 
> What do you do with your hair at night for bed or around the house when you're off?



If it's in a wash & go I pineapple it. If it is in a protective style, I wear my pocket bonnet. Luckily I have an understanding DH who wants me to continue growing my hair out so he doesn't care.


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> This one just popped in my head while looking at these goofy pigtails.
> 
> What do you do with your hair at night for bed or around the house when you're off?



At night I usually M&S my ends and put on silk scarf.  Around the house I usually wear a ponytail or loose bun.


----------



## Angel of the North

Lurkee said:


> My hair is in a bun pretty much throughout out the weekdays, even at night. I twist my hair around itself to make a bun and then *I secure with a ponytail holder. Best thing ever. No breakage during take down.* Hope it gives me much needed length this year.



Lurkee Congratulations on your progress, what do you use use to hold your hair in a pontail?


----------



## Lurkee

Angel of the North said:


> Lurkee Congratulations on your progress, what do you use use to hold your hair in a pontail?



I use a metal free band. I just don't make ponytails. My hair doesn't go through it, its there to hold my twist bun in place.


----------



## Sholapie

Qotd: which i love btw NikkiQ lol I usually clip it up, looks semi fancy and keeps hair off shoulders. If im bunning i take it down and redo it much looser.

Moving house on Saturday away from a very good bss so im stocking up big time on staples  tomo to save travel money...and because shopping is fun


----------



## Seamonster

HeChangedMyName I went through that big time. Keep at it as you refine your regime and really listen to your hair you can be in a better hair place.  I remember, I couldn't believe anyone had days without breakage, now I do too.


----------



## Seamonster

It is winter, and my hair is officially in hibernation. I wear the same single french braid for weeks on end. I was thinking of adding a bang, but I already changed my mind. I think I will add a hat or beenie for the winter


----------



## kandiekj100

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> This one just popped in my head while looking at these goofy pigtails.
> 
> What do you do with your hair at night for bed or around the house when you're off?


 
Most nights I put my scarf on, even if it looks a hot mess underneath. There are nights here and there were I won't put it up. I probably should try to mosturize every night, but I'm not good about doing that.

My hair varies when I'm just around the house. If I was wearing a wig, then my hair will just look like whatever I happen to have been hiding on the wig, which usually is  single braided bun, or several braids if I know I'm going to sport a braidout in soon.  More often then not, it probably is in several braids prepping for the braidout, and there may or may not be rollers on the ends.


----------



## gabulldawg

I wear a silk bonnet to bed. When I'm off or at home I usually keep my hair up unless I've flat ironed it. then I like it to swang.


----------



## NikkiQ

Lurkee up in here showing out with that pretty hair of hers! Making me wanna do a length check up in here even though I know I'm not almost BSL like she is


----------



## Kerryann

so i just made one of the best purchases ever. i bought 91 ounces of black castor oil for $60


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> This one just popped in my head while looking at these goofy pigtails.
> 
> What do you do with your hair at night for bed or around the house when you're off?



Got a satin bonnet that I wear at night...I also found a satin "doo- rag"  that has no elastic but has an elongated bonnet area and ties like a scarf, its kind of like scarf with a seam up the middle so my hair is completely covered. I like it because my hair doesn't get scrunched like it does with my regular bonnet.


----------



## SimJam

Kerryann said:


> so i just made one of the best purchases ever. i bought 91 ounces of black castor oil for $60



Wow thats like 3 litres that's a buttload of jbco lol
Where fid you find this deal?

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Got a satin bonnet that I wear at night...I also found a satin "doo- rag"  that has no elastic but has an elongated bonnet area and ties like a scarf, its kind of like scarf with a seam up the middle so my hair is completely covered. I like it because my hair doesn't get scrunched like it does with my regular bonnet.



I have that same "doo-rag" .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## polished07

I wear a satin bonnet and have a "silky pillow" that's what my baby calls it that I rep on I ps alot though so I really only put my bonnet on if I'm in for the day


----------



## UGQueen

Relaxed my hair today and tried to do a corrective but no luck. 
Had to wash the front half out a little early cause it started to burn. Major fail hopefully not a set back tho. 
Here is a length check (this is not how I wear my usual bra btw). so I'm about the same it feels. 
Idk oh wells 

And my left side is wayy shorter than my right :$

ETA: I air dried until 50% dry and then blow dried. And quickly flat ironed some poofy parts.


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> This one just popped in my head while looking at these goofy pigtails.
> 
> What do you do with your hair at night for bed or around the house when you're off?



I keep a satin scarf on while I'm in the house except for when we have company.


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**
> 
> Are any of you ladies taking vitamins or supplements to help you on your HHJ? If so, which ones??



I finally ordered all of my vitamins but I haven't started taking them yet
Liquid Multi
Fish oil
biotin
Kelp
B50

BTW I dc with the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque again today. I've seen some not so favorable reviews but my hair is loving it so far. The first time I tried it I liked it, I wasn't wow'd by it but I liked it. Today I added a tsp of olive oil and dc for 45mins. I loved the results. My hair was soft but strong, also when I comb through my hair I didn't have a single strand of hair in my shower comb, which I always do. Now I need to keep my fingers out of my hair.


----------



## Mjon912

Quote:
Originally Posted by NikkiQ  
*Question of the Day!!!*

This one just popped in my head while looking at these goofy pigtails.

What do you do with your hair at night for bed or around the house when you're off?
*at night I wrap and put on my scarf, sexy right... Around the house it's in a loose messy pony or bun*

Lurkee I love your curls!!! I never get my hair to curl like that, just the ends, I'm kind of jealous right now

UGQueen you hair is looking good, your longest sections will be BSL soon!!!


----------



## UGQueen

Mjon912 thanks girl i hope so !


----------



## Evolving78

Mjon912
congrats on your pregnancy!  how is it going and how is pregnancy treating your hair?  what are you having?


----------



## Lurkee

Mjon912 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by NikkiQ
> *Question of the Day!!!*
> 
> This one just popped in my head while looking at these goofy pigtails.
> 
> What do you do with your hair at night for bed or around the house when you're off?
> *at night I wrap and put on my scarf, sexy right... Around the house it's in a loose messy pony or bun*
> 
> Lurkee I love your curls!!! I never get my hair to curl like that, just the ends, I'm kind of jealous right now
> 
> UGQueen you hair is looking good, your longest sections will be BSL soon!!!



Thank you Mjon912, I think the way you twist the flatiron makes all the difference. My hair never used to curl well but now that it is healthy and I have more length, I have more "ends" to curl. 

Good luck on your pregnancy, hope you enjoy the extra boost to your hair from all that nourishment.


----------



## NikkiQ

We got another preggers lady in here???? Congrats Mjon912!! Now all yall know we wanna see pics of these precious littles ones when they arrive


----------



## naturalagain2

I'm 1 wk in my protective style. It still looks good. I've been 'juicing' 2x daily. I used my growth oil 2x this week. It really soothes my scalp.


----------



## NikkiQ

Looking at old pics now since my 2 year nappiversary is slowly creeping up. Can't believe how long it has been already!


----------



## bajandoc86

Just got home from work after 24 plus hours with ZERO sleep. I'm about to tie my head up and crash.

Will be wearing my hair out this weekend for Jamaica Jazz festival.

*YAWN* bye ladies. sleep time.


----------



## SimJam

Wow .... Congrats to all our Mommies to be !!!!!!
I need to stay away from alla your water or hair products


----------



## KiWiStyle

SimJam said:


> Wow .... Congrats to all our Mommies to be !!!!!!
> I need to stay away from alla your water or hair products



I was thinking there has to be some viral pregnancies going on around here. If my tubes weren't tied, burnt and cut off, I would be tempted to stay far away from here.  

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE MOMMIES TO BE!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Oooh KiWiStyle you were making sure you didn't have anymore babies huh??


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Oooh KiWiStyle you were making sure you didn't have anymore babies huh??



As they say...Baaaby BYE!! I have three kids ages 22, 20 and 9, yeah I started ALL the way over.  By the time my youngest goes off to college, I will have put in 30 years of parenting.  I'z tired as hell, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

have fun at Jazz bajandoc86
Im not going this year ... was a brave girl and went to see Celene last year (i cant do large crowds) but theres no one this year who can make me brave the crowds this time around


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> As they say...Baaaby BYE!! I have three kids ages* 22, 20 and 9*, yeah I started ALL the way over. By the time my youngest goes off to college, I will have put in 30 years of parenting. I'z tired as hell, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

Whoa whoa whoa....how in the world do you have kids that age???? You're too young for kids that age!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Whoa whoa whoa....how in the world do you have kids that age???? You're too young for kids that age!



I'm not as young as you think, LOL.  I had my 1st born at age 18, my son came two years later.  I married the love of my life and we had our last child together.  They're be 23, 21 and 10 this year, "THEY" are getting old :-o!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

I still don't believe it KiWiStyle


----------



## crlsweetie912

LOL!  NikkiQ
I have a soon to be 19 year old!


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay is this blow NikkiQ's mind day or something??? You too crlsweetie912???


----------



## crlsweetie912

NikkiQ said:


> Okay is this blow NikkiQ's mind day or something??? You too crlsweetie912???




19, 15 and 10......lol
I'll be 40 this year!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> I still don't believe it KiWiStyle



Me either some times...let's top my last shocker...I'm a Nanna to a beautiful 2 year old boy, yep!
View attachment 191207

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912

KiWiStyle said:


> Me either some times...let's top my last shocker...I'm a Nanna to a beautiful 2 year old boy, yep!
> View attachment 191207
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Look at that Handsome young man!!!!!


----------



## deedoswell

KiWiStyle said:


> Me either some times...let's top my last shocker...I'm a Nanna to a beautiful 2 year old boy, yep!
> View attachment 191207
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Awwww he is a cutie!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

I think I have a sickness.  I just got my relaxer yesterday, paid $80, put in a bun when I got home, hot oil treatment and shampoo/DC today. I don't like my hair down much and my hair don't feel very moisturized leaving the shop even after m&s twice.  I need to put my own goodness back in my hair because it doesn't have that "cool" feeling to let you know it's really moisturized.  I do this after every relaxer but I think this is a record for me.  Do you'll do this? Or is it just me?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> I think I have a sickness.  I just got my relaxer yesterday, paid $80, put in a bun when I got home, hot oil treatment and shampoo/DC today. I don't like my hair down much and my hair don't feel very moisturized leaving the shop even after m&s twice.  I need to put my own goodness back in my hair because it doesn't have that "cool" feeling to let you know it's really moisturized.  I do this after every relaxer but I think this is a record for me.  Do you'll do this? Or is it just me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I used to do the same thing when I was relaxed! I would wash it the next day everytime. I hated that super slick,dry feeling that it had.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

KiWiStyle said:


> As they say...Baaaby BYE!! I have three kids ages 22, 20 and 9, yeah I started ALL the way over.  By the time my youngest goes off to  college, I will have put in 30 years of parenting.  I'z tired as hell, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl i started all the way over...22,20,11 and 3 months....

You talk about tired. All i can say is love can make you foolish!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> I used to do the same thing when I was relaxed! I would wash it the next day everytime. I hated that super slick,dry feeling that it had.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



So it's not just me.  This man is going to come home and say, "I thought you got your hair done yesterday" looking at me all crazy...dude mind ya biz ness!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Girl i started all the way over...22,20,11 and 3 months....
> 
> You talk about tired. All i can say is love can make you foolish!!!



Ooh, yeah you did, lol!  3 months, just shoot me. It's good for the new mommies just starting to raise a family but US vets, wheew.  Have fun girlfriend, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> I think I have a sickness.  I just got my relaxer yesterday, paid $80, put in a bun when I got home, hot oil treatment and shampoo/DC today. I don't like my hair down much and my hair don't feel very moisturized leaving the shop even after m&s twice.  I need to put my own goodness back in my hair because it doesn't have that "cool" feeling to let you know it's really moisturized.  I do this after every relaxer but I think this is a record for me.  Do you'll do this? Or is it just me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i think you are doing the right thing.  you know what you hair needs.  i wash my hair every couple of days anyway.  since i have been on this relaxed HHJ, i don't second day hair anyway, unless i sleep pretty.  if i wrap my hair, it gets super flat. plus, my hair will get weighed down quickly if i try to put a bunch of product in it to keep it moisturized. i wear my hair straight or curled for a day, and it's back to my bun the next day.


----------



## Evolving78

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Girl i started all the way over...22,20,11 and 3 months....
> 
> You talk about tired. All i can say is love can make you foolish!!!



tell me about it.... i really set myself up this time!  i cant wait to tie my tubes!  i am going to have a tube tie party!


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> i think you are doing the right thing.  you know what you hair needs.  i wash my hair every couple of days anyway.  since i have been on this relaxed HHJ, i don't second day hair anyway, unless i sleep pretty.  if i wrap my hair, it gets super flat. plus, my hair will get weighed down quickly if i try to put a bunch of product in it to keep it moisturized. i wear my hair straight or curled for a day, and it's back to my bun the next day.



My hair is exactly the same.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

KiWiStyle said:


> I think I have a sickness.  I just got my relaxer yesterday, paid $80, put in a bun when I got home, hot oil treatment and shampoo/DC today. I don't like my hair down much and my hair don't feel very moisturized leaving the shop even after m&s twice.  I need to put my own goodness back in my hair because it doesn't have that "cool" feeling to let you know it's really moisturized.  I do this after every relaxer but I think this is a record for me.  Do you'll do this? Or is it just me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I used to do the same thing when i was relaxed.... hated that relaxer smell and pin straight look.... maybe not the same day, but definitely by the 3rd day I would wash my hair.

Once I found LHCF and started texlaxing and doing my own hair I didnt have that issue.


----------



## SimJam

Ok since everyones bragging about their kids

I have a 9 year old and twin 9 month olds


----------



## Evolving78

SimJam said:


> Ok since everyones bragging about their kids
> 
> I have a 9 year old and twin 9 month olds



your fur baby looks like a handful!


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I finally got my henna in,  I'm expecting less gray hair in a couple of hours.


----------



## SimJam

shortdub78 said:


> your fur baby looks like a handful!



LOL he rules my life ...  and he knows it


----------



## jprayze

Ok here's my fur baby...Macy Lavender (yes she has a middle name)

Close up:



In action:



Don't know how she will act when I have kids!


----------



## NikkiQ

My fur babies and DH 



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Angel of the North

UGQueen said:


> Relaxed my hair today and tried to do a corrective but no luck.
> Had to wash the front half out a little early cause it started to burn. Major fail hopefully not a set back tho.
> Here is a length check (this is not how I wear my usual bra btw). so I'm about the same it feels.
> Idk oh wells And my left side is wayy shorter than my right :$



UGQueen you definitely look like you're almost there 



KiWiStyle said:


> I'm not as young as you think, LOL.  I had my 1st born at age 18, my son came two years later.  I married the love of my life and we had our last child together.  They're be 23, 21 and 10 this year, "THEY" are getting old :-o!



KiWiStyle Nobody can say you haven't done your bit for the population , your grandson is too cute, you must be so proud


----------



## KiWiStyle

SimJam said:


> I used to do the same thing when i was relaxed.... hated that relaxer smell and pin straight look.... maybe not the same day, but definitely by the 3rd day I would wash my hair.
> 
> Once I found LHCF and started texlaxing and doing my own hair I didnt have that issue.



Thankfully I don't get the relaxer smell.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> My fur babies and DH
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



People who only have fur babies look so darn happy.  I wonder why, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> Ok here's my fur baby...Macy Lavender (yes she has a middle name)
> 
> Close up:
> 
> In action:
> 
> Don't know how she will act when I have kids!



I love the middle name! My fur baby's name is Rilee Martin  (my oldest kids last name), lol. He has my last name. I'll introduce him later.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

Awwww!!!! I wana add!

These are my babies.

Spencer is 5





And Theodore (aka teddy) is 1.5yrs


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> I think I have a sickness.  I just got my relaxer yesterday, paid $80, put in a bun when I got home, hot oil treatment and shampoo/DC today. I don't like my hair down much and my hair don't feel very moisturized leaving the shop even after m&s twice.  I need to put my own goodness back in my hair because it doesn't have that "cool" feeling to let you know it's really moisturized.  I do this after every relaxer but I think this is a record for me.  Do you'll do this? Or is it just me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I never really cared for the way my hair felt when I was going to the shop. I always felt like I just needed to let them do what I couldn't do and I could straighten it out later.  Once I made the leap for relaxing the only thing left was cutting.  That, I do not do but that is the only thing.


----------



## Cattypus1

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Girl i started all the way over...22,20,11 and 3 months....
> 
> You talk about tired. All i can say is love can make you foolish!!!



Uh uh!  My kids were 5 and 8 when I met the love of my life. By then I had been down the same road as KIWI ( burnt, tied, chopped, etc.).  Thank the Lawd!  I would have lost my mind and had more  . Aren't grands the best...I can always tell them "go witcha Mama" LOL!

That said...my fur baby, Snowshoe is spoiled rotten!


----------



## NikkiQ

All these cute fur (and scale and shell) babies! Anybody lurking in this challenge today is gonna be like "what in the world is going on with all this kid and fur baby talk??"


----------



## Angel of the North

Cattypus1 said:


> Uh uh!  My kids were 5 and 8 when I met the love of my life. By then I had been down the same road as KIWI ( burnt, tied, chopped, etc.).  Thank the Lawd!  I would have lost my mind and had more  . *Aren't grands the best...I can always tell them "go witcha Mama" LOL!*
> 
> That said...my fur baby, Snowshoe is spoiled rotten!



At bolded


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Uh uh!  My kids were 5 and 8 when I met the love of my life. By then I had been down the same road as KIWI ( burnt, tied, chopped, etc.).  Thank the Lawd!  I would have lost my mind and had more  . Aren't grands the best...I can always tell them "go witcha Mama" LOL!
> 
> That said...my fur baby, Snowshoe is spoiled rotten!



It's a beautiful thing to send him home to his mother, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Here is my 4yr. old Maltese, Rilee. 
View attachment 191281

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Uh uh!  My kids were 5 and 8 when I met the love of my life. By then I had been down the same road as KIWI ( burnt, tied, chopped, etc.).  Thank the Lawd!  I would have lost my mind and had more  . Aren't grands the best...I can always tell them "go witcha Mama" LOL!
> 
> That said...my fur baby, Snowshoe is spoiled rotten!



Love the picture!!  The fur babies are such wonderful companions.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

growbaby Spencer has me speechless!!!

It's a cold and snowy weekend, so I guess it's time to cowash these twists and restyle.  Sorry ladies, it's probably going to be a boring style.  I'm 3 weeks in; I think I can make it until Valetine's day as long as I come up with a cute style.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> All these cute fur (and scale and shell) babies! Anybody lurking in this challenge today is gonna be like "what in the world is going on with all this kid and fur baby talk??"



I know right!  We are a live and versatile group, lol...we definitely went OT!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> I know right!  We are a live and versatile group, lol...we definitely went OT!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lol sometimes it's good to talk about something else for a day. Helps take our mind off of hair for a bit.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Lol sometimes it's good to talk about something else for a day. Helps take our mind off of hair for a bit.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I agree and I like going OT, keep things interesting like the QOTD.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> I agree and I like going OT, keep things interesting like the QOTD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yeah OT keeps us from ODing!


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> Yeah OT keeps us from ODing!



OD'ing...LOL, ain't that the truth!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mjon912

shortdub78 thanks! It's going well so far! I can say that I've really noticeed a change in my hair, how about you...I'm having a boy!!! What are you having

Lurkee welcome, when ever I curl my hair it drops before I get to my car, never fails, idk what's up with my hair =\ it's always been like this, my hair was the healthiest and longest back in HS since I went to the Dominicans every week and still never held a curl without a spray or something and I was BSL back then...thanks tho, I keep waiting for a major growth spurt, I haven't seen one yet =\

NikkiQ thanks and congrats on almost hitting 2years, I can't imagine, I bet it probably feels like 'dang did I really make it'...I can't wait to have that feeling!!!


----------



## Mjon912

Double Post


----------



## Kerryann

Kerryann said:


> so i just made one of the best purchases ever. i bought 91 ounces of black castor oil for $60



I bought it from a lady that sells peanuts and other things lol. She is from Haiti she gets castor oil from there all the time


----------



## mami2010

Hey ladies, all is well.  I been working on a new regimen that I will be sticking to until at least June.  I am shampooing once a week and then DC once I airdry I will put my hair into braids and wear my wig throughout the week. After 3 or 4 days with the braids still in I will co wash and airdry the braids.  I will continue to wear my wig then do it all over again starting with a shampoo and DC on the 6th or 7th day.  While my hair is in braids I will use a spray moisturizer  and then seal with an oil 2x per day.  Pretty simple and I starting to love it.  Just cant wait to see if I get any better results doing this.  Its also great for protecting my hair and low manipulation.


----------



## Evolving78

Mjon912 said:


> Double Post



i am not having any good growth or thickness.  my hair is pretty much the same.  

and i am having a boy too!  that's good pregnancy is being kind to you!


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam....awww that's unfortunate. John Legend was NOT gonna miss me. No ma'am! 

Me and a close gf of mine are hitting up the Frenchmen VIP lounge. Can't wait!


----------



## ImanAdero

Currently baggying my whole head in preparation for wash day. 

Using almond oil (from the drug store, but it's supposed to be pure). Never used almond oil, but I suspect since I'm washing it tomorrow my hair will be fine. 

Now I just need to figure out how I want to style my hair next.


----------



## itsjusthair88

UGQueen said:


> Relaxed my hair today and tried to do a corrective but no luck.
> Had to wash the front half out a little early cause it started to burn. Major fail hopefully not a set back tho.
> Here is a length check (this is not how I wear my usual bra btw). so I'm about the same it feels.
> Idk oh wells
> 
> And my left side is wayy shorter than my right :$
> 
> ETA: I air dried until 50% dry and then blow dried. And quickly flat ironed some poofy parts.



Your hair looks very nice UGQueen even IF you are wearing your bra a little higher, you are definitely almost there!



NikkiQ said:


> Looking at old pics now since my 2 year nappiversary is slowly creeping up. Can't believe how long it has been already!



Heeeeeeeey, I remember my 2-year nappiversary, I made APL, it was the best. Hope you've got a good style planned for that day 



NikkiQ said:


> I still don't believe it @KiWiStyle





crlsweetie912 said:


> 19, 15 and 10......lol
> I'll be 40 this year!





SimJam said:


> Ok since everyones bragging about their kids
> 
> I have a 9 year old and twin 9 month olds



OMG SimJam that cat? He looks like a handful and the cutest thing EVER



mami2010 said:


> Hey ladies, all is well.  I been working on a new regimen that I will be sticking to until at least June.  I am shampooing once a week and then DC once I airdry I will put my hair into braids and wear my wig throughout the week. After 3 or 4 days with the braids still in I will co wash and airdry the braids.  I will continue to wear my wig then do it all over again starting with a shampoo and DC on the 6th or 7th day.  While my hair is in braids I will use a spray moisturizer  and then seal with an oil 2x per day.  Pretty simple and I starting to love it.  Just cant wait to see if I get any better results doing this.  Its also great for protecting my hair and low manipulation.



Sounds like a good plan mami2010

Hey ladies, I have a few pics to add today, so the first one is the wig I bought recently, it is Outre Quick Weave "Brie" in 1B. I cut it and styled it an I like it, but it is *definitely* a short-term wig: the bottom is tangling something crazy and the shedding? It's enough to make me holler!







And my fur baby, Harley, he's a 3-year old Maltese and he's super crazy and I love him 





I'm still going strong with the cornrows (For $35, what choice do I have? LOL) and using my sulphur. Lately, I've been getting the itch to wear my hair straight, or just anyway to show that I have length now, you know? I feel like I am doing all of this for NOTHING b/c nobody (not even me) ever gets to see my hair. Oh well, I'm really going to have to re-evaluate my plans when I make it to BSL


----------



## BraunSugar

All this baby talk just reminded me that I have to pick up my BC from the pharmacy this afternoon. 

I'm deep conditioning on unwashed hair right now. Some of you say it works well, so we shall see.


----------



## Damaged but not out

Paris water is not my friend.


----------



## gabulldawg

I self relaxed yesterday, but I didn't straighten since I just used heat last week. This is a first for me. I figure I have a good idea of the progress that I made this time. I air dried and plan to bun this week. I've missed bunning!


----------



## Lurkee

Love all the happiness in this thread. You guys are making me want a dog. growbaby, wow you have a snake pet! How do you play with/pet it?


----------



## glamazon386

Firstborn2 said:


> I finally ordered all of my vitamins but I haven't started taking them yet
> Liquid Multi
> Fish oil
> biotin
> Kelp
> B50
> 
> BTW I dc with the *Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque* again today. I've seen some not so favorable reviews but my hair is loving it so far. The first time I tried it I liked it, I wasn't wow'd by it but I liked it. Today I added a tsp of olive oil and dc for 45mins. I loved the results. My hair was soft but strong, also when I comb through my hair I didn't have a single strand of hair in my shower comb, which I always do. Now I need to keep my fingers out of my hair.



I bought this on a whim and I really liked it. And it makes your hair smell good afterward.


----------



## glamazon386

HeChangedMyName said:


> my hair has been flat ironed for the week and I see just how much my hair still breaks off, even as a natural.  What am I doing wroing?  I have all these pieces around my edges and in my crown that are just random short hairs, and I noticed that many of them are extremely thin toward the end, even though I have just recently flat ironed, so I know its not long term head damage or anything.



I have pieces like this all over my head. I just chalk it up to being a fine haired natural.


----------



## NikkiQ

Happy Saturday ladies!! Anyone doing their wash days today?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Blairx0

Did my wash day yesterday! But I am anxious to DC again


----------



## jprayze

I cowashed yesterday and did a quick DC.


----------



## NikkiQ

Another totally OT moment lol

This is what I'm jamming too right now ladies. Straight up PR music. Oldie but goodie.

http://youtu.be/WPiEbYSF9kE


----------



## missliberia

my wash day is today.  doing my pre-poo now with cheapie conditioner and coconut oil.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Happy Saturday ladies!! Anyone doing their wash days today?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



My wash day was yesterday, yep. I did a steam DC and it was wonderful!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Another totally OT moment lol
> 
> This is what I'm jamming too right now ladies. Straight up PR music. Oldie but goodie.
> 
> http://youtu.be/WPiEbYSF9kE



It sounds like they're jamming.  NikkiQ do you speak fluent Spanish?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Not at all KiWiStyle  I can pick up a few things here and there and understand what people are trying to say,but can't hold a full convo yet. And it sucks b/c everyone around here thinks I'm Spanish (mostly think I'm Dominican) so they all speak to me in Spanish and don't bother trying to talk to DH since he's a "gringo".


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Not at all KiWiStyle  I can pick up a few things here and there and understand what people are trying to say,but can't hold a full convo yet. And it sucks b/c everyone around here thinks I'm Spanish (mostly think I'm Dominican) so they all speak to me in Spanish and don't bother trying to talk to DH since he's a "gringo".



I'm sure you'll be in the full swing of things by the end of this year.  What's a "gringo"??!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Gringo=white boy


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Gringo=white boy



Oh, ok...never heard that term before, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> Happy Saturday ladies!! Anyone doing their wash days today?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Wash day for me...first one after touch up!  Ready to get my DC on!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Wash day for me...first one after touch up!  Ready to get my DC on!



I can't believe you waited this long!  I just washed and DC yesterday and I'm already dying to get water on my scalp again...it's nice not having to struggle with being super careful and dealing with all the tangles.  I'll be CW every other day and bunning in February.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Debating on taking down the braids today or not.


----------



## gvin89

Installing mini twists


----------



## SimJam

Kerryann said:


> I bought it from a lady that sells peanuts and other things lol. She is from Haiti she gets castor oil from there all the time



niiice !!! I hear that hatian black castor of is nicer than the Jamaican one.



Damaged but not out said:


> Paris water is not my friend.



Oh no, what happened. It is affecting your hair or body or both?


----------



## SimJam

Im supposed to wash today but I have so much housework (which I hate doing) and keep putting off


----------



## BraunSugar

NikkiQ said:


> Happy Saturday ladies!! Anyone doing their wash days today?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



My wash day is today! I have an Upzing so I'm gonna try to come up with a style using it.


----------



## jprayze

Ok here's my new style.  I don't really like it.  I guess it's my tribute to janelle monae!


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> I can't believe you waited this long!  I just washed and DC yesterday and I'm already dying to get water on my scalp again...it's nice not having to struggle with being super careful and dealing with all the tangles.  I'll be CW every other day and bunning in February.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



My relaxer went really good last Sat. My hair has behaved like a dream all week and I finished my first official week of protective styling, up-dos all week. I massaged every day, twice a day with my Baby Bee oil. I'm under a heat cap right now...haven't decided whether I'm twisting out or what.  I haven't experienced the tangles...what gives?


----------



## NikkiQ

It's cute jprayze!!! How does the back look??

Just got back from Wal-Mart and decided to treat myself to a jar of Silicone Mix. Amazing how many Dominican products they had in there. Even saw something with Chinese writting on it. I ain't brave enough to try that out.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

hmph, I slept in my deep conditioner and it is still on.  I get so lazy on the weekends.


----------



## SimJam

still havnt started any housework


----------



## NikkiQ

SimJam said:


> still havnt started any housework


 
Slacker!!!!


----------



## Cattypus1

SimJam said:


> still havnt started any housework



Right there with ya!  :giggle, giggle


----------



## ImanAdero

Still have this oil in my hair. I think I'm going to box braid today. That way I can wear my hair for a while. 

But for some reason, unless I get my hair professionally done, it never stays neat enough for me to keep it in long. Shame!


----------



## Angel of the North

double post


----------



## Angel of the North

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hey ladies, I have a few pics to add today, so *the first one is the wig I bought recently, it is Outre Quick Weave "Brie" in 1B.* I cut it and styled it an I like it, but it is *definitely* a short-term wig: the bottom is tangling something crazy and the shedding? It's enough to make me holler
> 
> And *my fur baby, Harley, he's a 3-year old Maltese and he's super crazy and I love him* :grin



itsjusthair88 You look so cute in your wig  and I'm sorry to have to tell you this but Harley looks even cuter, he has that mischievous look in his eyes  



NikkiQ said:


> Happy Saturday ladies!! Anyone doing their wash days today?



I'm doing wash day tomorrow, gonna DC while I'm doing the housework and then add a little steam/heat for the last 15 minutes.


----------



## Kerryann

SimJam said:


> niiice !!! I hear that hatian black castor of is nicer than the Jamaican one.
> 
> Girl it's the same thing lol I don't see what the difference


----------



## baddison

Finally got some progress pics.  I am hoping to be FULL BSL by the end of this year!!!  I'm gonna claim it now!!  LOL!


----------



## deedoswell

Great progress!!!


----------



## deedoswell

SimJam said:


> Im supposed to wash today but I have so much housework (which I hate doing) and keep putting off



I know the feeling!!! But I just went ahead and washed my hair and now have conditioner on it while I do my housework (taking a small break from it right now - I'm hungry!)


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> It's cute jprayze!!! How does the back look??
> 
> Just got back from Wal-Mart and decided to treat myself to a jar of Silicone Mix. Amazing how many Dominican products they had in there. Even saw something with Chinese writting on it. I ain't brave enough to try that out.



I love that you can get Dominican products from Walmart.  Here's the back


----------



## ImanAdero

Sooo...


Does one's curl pattern change? My hair used to be one way a lot tighter curls. Now it's looser curls and tight waves... Still cottony and very prone to frizz. 

My hair used to just be tight curls. The reason why I ask  is because I've colored my hair in the past (can change texture) but my color is basically out in the back and maybe an inch or two in the front. 

I've also straightene my hair. I KNOW what heat damage looks like, and this ain't it... But maybe when I get my hair professionally straightened its sort of heat training?

Anyone who DOES  NOT straighten their hair who's texture changed?

Texture shots on freshly washed hair just for fun lol


----------



## SimJam

So I broke my laptop and my huge bottle of omega 3 capsules. I KNEW I shouldn't have started doing any hohousework 

I'll have to buy a new power cord, ah boy. Atleast I have my tablet.

About 3/4 way through packing away laundry and also colour coded my closet.

On the hair front,  I remoisturized and put in some chunky twists because I think we may be going out tonight.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## mami2010

I took down my braids and just applied my Hot six oil on my scalp and hair as a pre poo for my shampoo and DC tomorrow.


----------



## NikkiQ

Has anyone tried this Silicone Mix before? If so, did you like it?


----------



## Foxglove

NikkiQ said:


> Has anyone tried this Silicone Mix before? If so, did you like it?



The Dominican one? It was ok, didn't hate it


----------



## NikkiQ

Foxglove said:


> The Dominican one? It was ok, didn't hate it


 
Yeah. I'm gonna give it a try tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## Angel of the North

ImanAdero said:


> Sooo...Does one's curl pattern change? My hair used to be one way a lot tighter curls. Now it's looser curls and tight waves... Still cottony and very prone to frizz.
> 
> My hair used to just be tight curls. The reason why I ask  is because I've colored my hair in the past (can change texture) but my color is basically out in the back and maybe an inch or two in the front.
> 
> I've also straightene my hair. I KNOW what heat damage looks like, and this ain't it... But maybe when I get my hair professionally straightened its sort of heat training?
> 
> Anyone who DOES  NOT straighten their hair who's texture changed?
> 
> Texture shots on freshly washed hair just for fun lol



When I was natural, the longer my hair got, the looser my curl pattern became, for 5.5 of the 7 years I was natural the only heat I used was a blow dryer once every 4-6 wks, so I know it wasn't heat damage (my hair was very healthy) and I never dyed my natural hair. ImanAdero you sound like my hair twin, only I'm relaxed now


----------



## growbaby

Lurkee said:


> Love all the happiness in this thread. You guys are making me want a dog. growbaby, wow you have a snake pet! How do you play with/pet it?



Lol he's surprisingly social. He likes to be let out and roam and find new adventures in my closet lol


----------



## growbaby

Half way done installing Senegalese twists all by myself ...


----------



## Sholapie

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah. I'm gonna give it a try tomorrow and see how it goes.



Very excited to know how it goes. I have an unopened jar I Got recently!


----------



## Evolving78

still trying to figure out what to do with my hair in march.  i am so afraid of sew-ins and extension hair.


----------



## jprayze

growbaby said:


> Half way done installing Senegalese twists all by myself ...



I wish I had the patience to do it myself!


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 said:


> still trying to figure out what to do with my hair in march.  i am so afraid of sew-ins and extension hair.



I was actually thinking of a sew-in after these twists are out.  The main thing is making sure that your hair is prepared for the install and just take care of it (as much as possible) the same way you always do.


----------



## NikkiQ

Time to get started with wash day!! No beach for me today. I'm burnt out from the past 2 weekends baking in the sun so it's hair pampering day. Contemplating installing some medium sized twists for the week or whenever. Just worried about them not staying put once I'm done.


----------



## mami2010

Good morning, just got done shampooing and DC.  Now im sitting under dryer with rollers in my head.  When I take down the rollers I will wear the set for today and braid up my hair tonight for my wig this week.


----------



## NikkiQ

mami2010 ummm....can I have your kitchen???


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ you can borrow it or share it....I cant give it up that is where I dwell most of the day for relaxation. Come on over for a tea party...lol


----------



## gvin89

shortdub78 said:


> still trying to figure out what to do with my hair in march.  i am so afraid of sew-ins and extension hair.



Girl! I was considering a sew-in and saw a chic document her pregnancy with them...she now has 3 bald patches...no no no. I can't even imagine. Braid extensions work well for me so I hope to get my hair braided again in March.


----------



## NikkiQ

Hair has been shampooed and Silicone Mix has been applied. Gonna leave it on for an hour, detangle while it's still on, rinse out and wing it from there.


----------



## Evolving78

finger detangling and smoothing my hair while it air dries.  i am experiencing now breakage at the moment.  using the oil first then a cream is really making my hair soft.  i didn't use my liquid leave-in either.

just bunned and put my scarf on. my hair feels good and no breakage.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

NikkiQ lucky to have the option of the beach in January!!!!  and to be able to buy Dominican products in Walmart!!! You bout that life!!! lol. I cant wait to hear how you feel about SM, I wasnt impressed but it seems my hair hates most things that other people love...

I dont want to do anything to my hair, but on this journey I must do what it takes to get there!!! I am so ready to texlax but after the alter ego my new growth is soft, even so I am not spending 30 dollars on it anymore.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> still trying to figure out what to do with my hair in march.  i am so afraid of sew-ins and extension hair.



Same here. The last time I had a sew-in I itched like crazy and my edges thinned some but I'm sure it was the installation. I want to hide my hair during the final weeks of my stretches but I'm just to scared.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm planning to CW with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa and of course, air dry.  I love not having breakage and shedding.  The mid-relaxer protein step worked!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 4bslbound

Lurker with a Q!! What's silicone mix? NikkiQ


----------



## NikkiQ

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> @NikkiQ lucky to have the option of the beach in January!!!! and to be able to buy Dominican products in Walmart!!! You bout that life!!! lol. I cant wait to hear how you feel about SM, I wasnt impressed but it seems my hair hates most things that other people love...
> 
> I dont want to do anything to my hair, but on this journey I must do what it takes to get there!!! I am so ready to texlax but after the alter ego my new growth is soft, even so I am not spending 30 dollars on it anymore.


 
Yeah Puerto Rico has it's pros and cons. I'm sure I'll be incorporating more Dominican products in my reggie since they're easier to get than products I can get back in the states. The SM felt nice going on and I could see how my hair seemed to be more tamed when I put it on versus other DCs. But Lord the smell!! Smells like my grandma's house after she spilled a bottle of White Diamonds or Red Door or something.


----------



## NikkiQ

4bslbound said:


> Lurker with a Q!! What's silicone mix? @NikkiQ


 
4bslbound it's a Dominican deep conditioner


----------



## longhairdreaming

Checking in...it seems I'm not the only one who's tired of my kinky twists. My SO has commented what feels like a million times that I've had the same style for sooooo long and when am I going to change it smh.


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> Same here. The last time I had a sew-in I itched like crazy and my edges thinned some but I'm sure it was the installation. I want to hide my hair during the final weeks of my stretches but I'm just to scared.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





gvin89 said:


> Girl! I was considering a sew-in and saw a chic document her pregnancy with them...she now has 3 bald patches...no no no. I can't even imagine. Braid extensions work well for me so I hope to get my hair braided again in March.



i'm glad i am not alone.  i haven't had a lot of good experience with those things.  my hair responded better when it was just my hair i had to deal with.  my hair is very fine, my hairline is super fine.  i can't take the chance on weave or thread cutting into my hair causing breakage and split ends,  and i can't take the risk of my hairline being damaged.


----------



## FemmeFatale

I'm in! I'm currently at APL, thick with blunt even ends (fresh trim) and I'm 3.75" away from BSL. What I have been doing is hiding my hair with weaves and it's been working.
The last install I had, I kept it in for 14 weeks and I has TONS of NG.  I want to make it to BSL but what I think I may do is shoot for 2 month install/2" of NG which isn't hard for me to do, especially if I take my vitamins. 3 months, 3 in" just seems too risky if I want to make sure I retain every cm, lol.

My only issue is that I like to relax every 3 months..


----------



## kismettt

my hair loves cowashing. i had no idea.  i cowashed Tuesday night after wearing a rod set from Sunday night. my hair feels so moisturized & soft. _omg_. 

i plan to do a protein treatment tonight & then try my hand at rollersetting  ahhhh


----------



## FemmeFatale

kismettt I'm looking at Kerry's hair in your siggy, do you think she BSL?


----------



## kismettt

FemmeFatale said:


> kismettt I'm looking at Kerry's hair in your siggy, do you think she BSL?



 she has what i'd like my hair to look like (is it real? )


----------



## FemmeFatale

kismettt said:


> she has what i'd like my hair to look like (is it real? )



That's an even better question, lol

I just took out my weave from October and have been obsessing about hair length for the past week now .


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay so wash day is complete and the verdict on the Silicon Mix is....I LOVE IT!!!

I have never been able to detangle my hair so easily before with any product I've used. I left it on for about an hour,detangled in 4 sections (and split each section in 2-3 pieces) and twisted before rinsing out in the shower. Good Lord the slip is amazing!!! 

Only downside...that damn smell!!!


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Okay so wash day is complete and the verdict on the Silicon Mix is....I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> I have never been able to detangle my hair so easily before with any product I've used. I left it on for about an hour,detangled in 4 sections (and split each section in 2-3 pieces) and twisted before rinsing out in the shower. Good Lord the slip is amazing!!!
> 
> Only downside...that damn smell!!!



What does it smell like?


----------



## jprayze

gvin89 said:


> Girl! I was considering a sew-in and saw a chic document her pregnancy with them...she now has 3 bald patches...no no no. I can't even imagine. Braid extensions work well for me so I hope to get my hair braided again in March.



Uh oh!!!  Never mind!!!  I can't risk a bald patch!  No sew in for me.  I will just get a wig.


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> What does it smell like?


 
Like the White Diamonds and Red Door counters at Macy's blew up. It's like old lady in a bottle


----------



## JJamiah

I got my hair braided up for wigging. Will not see the 
Light for the next 3-4 weeks. Then back up again. I am going to wig it until March, then again until May. Will make other choices further down the road. 

I have a few events to make pretty for:

Banquet- February
Hair Show - May
Retirement party - July

So I need to think outside the box!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

JJamiah said:


> I got my hair braided up for wigging. Will not see the
> Light for the next 3-4 weeks. Then back up again. I am going to wig it until March, then again until May. Will make other choices further down the road.
> 
> I have a few events to make pretty for:
> 
> Banquet- February
> Hair Show - May
> Retirement party - July
> 
> So I need to think outside the box!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



So do you not want to wear wigs to these events???


----------



## JJamiah

jprayze I don't mind for the banquet, because that is in two weeks. For the others definitely want to style my own hair. I am thinking for the retirement party curlformers and an up do.


----------



## itsjusthair88

These cornrows are making me really lazy, I think I need to cowash after I hit the gym and moisturize and baggy. That is all.

Oh, I am fighting the urge every other day to just take these down and relax/texlax...it's just a phase, I know, but man when does the hair hiding end?!?!?!?! OK, I'm done with that, time to go to the gym and take my hair frustrations out on my fat LOL

Have a Happy Sunday!


----------



## Mjon912

shortdub78 are you talking about for your delivery... I'm still trying to figure that out as since I don't do braids or weaves/wigs... My daughter came early so my hair was out, no scarf or anything and it was fine but now I'm transitioning =\

baddison, I love the color! I can't wait until my color grows out so I can dye my hair jet black


----------



## Angel of the North

FemmeFatale said:


> My only issue is that I like to relax every 3 months..



FemmeFatale How about bun/twist or whatever for the first month post  
relaxer and then installing a weave for the two months before you relax again?



itsjusthair88 said:


> These cornrows are making me really lazy, I think I need to cowash after I hit the gym and moisturize and baggy. That is all.
> 
> Oh, I am fighting the urge every other day to just take these down and relax/texlax...it's just a phase, I know, but man when does the hair hiding end?!?!?!?! OK, I'm done with that, time to go to the gym and take my hair frustrations out on my fat LOL



itsjusthair88 Girl, you need to get your money's worth out of those rows! Be strong and hang on in there, like you said it's just a phase


----------



## Angel of the North

Wash day today, currently air-drying in a braided bun, will soon be tying it up with my silk scarf. 

I'm currently 8 weeks post, I'm supposed to be getting my next relaxer on the 30th March at 17 weeks post. My trip to Africa at the beginning of February has been postponed to either the beginning of March or the 3rd week in March, it looks like like I'm going to have to cut my stretch short unless I'm gonna rock up there looking like I've been dragged through a duck's a$$!


----------



## GettingKinky

I've got a question for you ladies. Am I missing out by not doing " true DCs"?  I use AOHSR on dry hair before I wash and then use my rinse out conditioner. I love doing it this way because I only have to get in the shower once, and I am laaazy, but I wonder if I'm missing out because I don't use heat and I do it on dry, dirty hair. Am I even really DCing?  Why do y'all think?


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> I've got a question for you ladies. Am I missing out by not doing " true DCs"?  I use AOHSR on dry hair before I wash and then use my rinse out conditioner. I love doing it this way because I only have to get in the shower once, and I am laaazy, but I wonder if I'm missing out because I don't use heat and I do it on dry, dirty hair. Am I even really DCing?  Why do y'all think?



A lot of ladies DC on dry hair prior to shampooing. How long are you leaving it on for?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## polished07

Im trying to play catch up someone asked where I got the hair to do my havana twists from, Im on my laptop and Im being lazy to look back at who sowry  , I used hair from fingercomber.com but Ive seen alot of ladies on Instagram use Marly braid hair, or puffy afro bulk hair to get this same type of look, I think spending money on the fingercomber hair was a waste it was just as rough as marley braid but you would prob have to use more Marly hair to get this look I used 3.5 packs of the fingercomber hair it was 12.99


----------



## Sholapie

GettingKinky said:


> I've got a question for you ladies. Am I missing out by not doing " true DCs"?  I use AOHSR on dry hair before I wash and then use my rinse out conditioner. I love doing it this way because I only have to get in the shower once, and I am laaazy, but I wonder if I'm missing out because I don't use heat and I do it on dry, dirty hair. Am I even really DCing?  Why do y'all think?


Your hair looks gorgeous, you must be doing lots right!
I too hate jumping in/out of the shower but I just feel like the dc may penetrate better on clean hair (it doesn't help that i'mheavy handed with products)


----------



## Evolving78

Mjon912 said:


> shortdub78 are you talking about for your delivery... I'm still trying to figure that out as since I don't do braids or weaves/wigs... My daughter came early so my hair was out, no scarf or anything and it was fine but now I'm transitioning =\



yes i am.  i will be in the hospital for 4 days.  then i will be recovering.  i won't phyiscally be able to get in and out of the shower, washing, cowashing, deep conditioning, sitting under a dryer, finger detangling etc, with stitches, a newborn and two rugrats.  when i had my son, i kept a scarf on my head for  a month.  when i had my daughter, i got my hair cornrowed and didn't have to worry about my hair. plus, my hair was much shorter with both.  i'm not having a natural delivery.  i am not trying to look busted this time around.  i'm vain as hell, this is my last child and i want some pictures that i won't be ashamed of!


----------



## Evolving78

GettingKinky said:


> I've got a question for you ladies. Am I missing out by not doing " true DCs"?  I use AOHSR on dry hair before I wash and then use my rinse out conditioner. I love doing it this way because I only have to get in the shower once, and I am laaazy, but I wonder if I'm missing out because I don't use heat and I do it on dry, dirty hair. Am I even really DCing?  Why do y'all think?



it didn't work for me.  my hair needed to be cleansed beforehand, and my hair didn't feel very hydrated and soft afterward.  it's like i deep conditioned just to wash it out again.  i shampooed away my deep conditioning session.  i tried to do that so i wouldn't have to keep getting in and out of the shower. my hair tangles when i wash it in the sink.


----------



## Angel of the North

GettingKinky said:


> I've got a question for you ladies. Am I missing out by not doing " true DCs"?  I use AOHSR on dry hair before I wash and then use my rinse out conditioner. I love doing it this way because I only have to get in the shower once, and I am laaazy, but I wonder if I'm missing out because I don't use heat and I do it on dry, dirty hair. Am I even really DCing?  Why do y'all think?



GettingKinky could you not use heat on your hair before you get into the shower? i.e. Apply DC to dry hair, put on a plastic shower cap, get under a steamer/hood dryer/use a blow dryer and then go and rinse/wash


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> A lot of ladies DC on dry hair prior to shampooing. How long are you leaving it on for?
> .



I leave it on from 15 minutes to many hours depending on what I'm doing.



Sholapie said:


> Your hair looks gorgeous, you must be doing lots right!
> I too hate jumping in/out of the shower but I just feel like the dc may penetrate better on clean hair (it doesn't help that i'mheavy handed with products)



Thanks Sholapie that's so sweet. 



shortdub78 said:


> it didn't work for me.  my hair needed to be cleansed beforehand, and my hair didn't feel very hydrated and soft afterward.  it's like i deep conditioned just to wash it out again.  i shampooed away my deep conditioning session.  i tried to do that so i wouldn't have to keep getting in and out of the shower. my hair tangles when i wash it in the sink.



I know what you mean about washing out the DC. I'm just so lazy. 



Angel of the North said:


> GettingKinky could you not use heat on your hair before you get into the shower? i.e. Apply DC to dry hair, put on a plastic shower cap, get under a steamer/hood dryer/use a blow dryer and then go and rinse/wash



I suppose I could use a blow dryer that's a lot easier than lugging out my hood dryer. I think I'll try this next week when I DC.

You guys are awesome! I love this challenge.


----------



## kismettt

so rollersetting isn't a thing for me. i'll try again in a few weeks 

i did a protein treatment w/ 1 egg, EVOO, suave humectant conditioner & argan oil.  washed w/ moisturizing shampoo & conditioner. tried to set for like 45 minutes  & am currently airdrying in sections.  my hair feels good though


----------



## mami2010

enjoyed my roller set today but braiding back up my hair for my wig.


----------



## ImanAdero

I think I'm going o give my hair a break in Feb and buy the Tammy half wig I've seen people talk about on here. 

Currently looking at YouTube tutorials and I really like it. 

I just hope I can blend my hair with it. (My hair= cottony and frizzy lol)


----------



## NikkiQ

I think your hair would blend perfectly with Tammy ImanAdero! Especially how it is in your avi


----------



## lamaria211

Going to try and get my mommy to braid my hair tomorrow. Nothing special just 2 big corn braids going back. Either that or I'm buying a wig to help me out with this last few weeks of my stretch.


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ yeah I know I've seen others on the board with it, so I'm definitely gonna go for it!

Thanks!


----------



## kandiekj100

I wanted to post my official starting pic. I had been super lazy regarding my hair and last night was the first time I flat-ironed my hair since October. I also have a pic from October for comparison. I think I might be BSB y'all! I wish there was more length in the amount of time that has passed, but I'm still happy. Maybe, maybe I can be full BSL by the summer.

1/27/2013


10/2/2012


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I think you might be BSB too kandiekj100!!!


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I think you might be BSB too kandiekj100!!!



Definitely bsb !!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

kandiekj100 said:


> I wanted to post my official starting pic. I had been super lazy regarding my hair and last night was the first time I flat-ironed my hair since October. I also have a pic from October for comparison. I think I might be BSB y'all! I wish there was more length in the amount of time that has passed, but I'm still happy. Maybe, maybe I can be full BSL by the summer.
> 
> 1/27/2013
> 
> 10/2/2012



I love your hair!!  I'm thinking this is how my hair will be when it grows up .  I agree, you are BSB and should be full BSL in a few months.  Are you relaxed?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MicheePrings

I put my hair in mini twists between last tuesday night and wednesday morning. These were done on blow dried hair, and are my first set of mini twists. I'm really enjoying these almost one week in. Hoping to keep them for 3-4 weeks


----------



## NikkiQ

Oooh they look so neat and shiny MicheePrings! Looks like you had them professionaly done. Great job!


----------



## kandiekj100

KiWiStyle said:


> I love your hair!! I'm thinking *this is how my hair will be when it grows up* . I agree, you are BSB and should be full BSL in a few months. Are you relaxed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
wow, thanks. I'm usually drooling over others' hair! In fact, I was drooling over your french braid just the other day, lol.

I am relaxed. I'm 4 months post. Won't be relaxing until 6 months post at end of March. I'm really surprised at how straight and light and airy I got it. It's usually weighed down and I'm never ever to get that salon feel. This time I did minimal product just a bit (nickel-size) of heat protectant in each of 4 quadrants of hair).


----------



## HeChangedMyName

So I did a WnG on saturday and wore it Sunday, today I'm rocking it again under my tam with a little cute business in the front poking out.


----------



## NikkiQ

I want to take my twists out,but for what? I'm not going anywhere. Not trying to be cute for the dogs.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> I want to take my twists out,but for what? I'm not going anywhere. Not trying to be cute for the dogs.



Maybe you can be cute for the Gringo, lol!  Girl that is my new word, i'm not going to get hurt for using it, am I?  Mess around and get stabbed trying to use that term in Chicago, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Curlygirly9

Deep conditioning with Cantu deep treatment masque for half an hour. I love this stuff!


----------



## ImanAdero

I bought Tammy!


I'm so exciting to try it on! I think the hair might be too straight, but oh we'll! I'm about to be a whole new woman!


----------



## Lurkee

MicheePrings your twists are lovely, so healthy and shiny. They look amazing.

kandiekj100 your hair is so fab. I love the length and thickness.


----------



## kandiekj100

ImanAdero said:


> I bought Tammy!
> 
> 
> I'm so exciting to try it on! I think the hair might be too straight, but oh we'll! I'm about to be a whole new woman!


 
Can't wait to see it!!! **sits and waits (im)patiently**


----------



## MicheePrings

NikkiQ said:


> Oooh they look so neat and shiny @MicheePrings! Looks like you had them professionaly done. Great job!


 
 Thank you NikkiQ. It took me just about 8 or so hours split up over two day. God knows how much someone would charge for these. I'm glad I could get these results myself.


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> Maybe you can be cute for the Gringo, lol! Girl that is my new word, i'm not going to get hurt for using it, am I? Mess around and get stabbed trying to use that term in Chicago, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

nah you should be fine using it. Just don't be screaming it at people now.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> nah you should be fine using it. Just don't be screaming it at people now.



LOL, no screaming.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saga

I can't wait till I can get a new wig and cornrow this hair up! Can't be doing braid-outs everyday  

Been taking my MSM regularly until I can buy another bottle of hair finity. The front of my hair is making so much progress.


----------



## deedoswell

MicheePrings said:


> I put my hair in mini twists between last tuesday night and wednesday morning. These were done on blow dried hair, and are my first set of mini twists. I'm really enjoying these almost one week in. Hoping to keep them for 3-4 weeks



Mini twists looks so nice!!!!  Beautiful!  Great job!!!


----------



## Mjon912

Today's My Wash Day 

I'm currently prepooing under the dryer with some oils, honey and other goodies from my stash =) I'll stay under here for about an hour, then wash, mix some roux porosity control with my conditioner and leave on for a min or 2, then deep condition for an hour+ with LeKair cholesterol plus and rinse out in the shower.
I was playing around with my curl formers last night and I couldn't get the hang of them, hopefully I'll figure it out today or I won't be using them again...anyway, I'm bored, wash days suck

MicheePrings your twists look so beautiful! How do you wash your hair and keep them from unraveling

kandiekj100 9:heart2: your hair...your definitely a hop, skip and jump away from BSL... you'll be there very soon! I love the fullness!!!

lamaria211 your baby has gotten so big and looks like an angel in your pic... So cute!!!

GettingKinky if what your doing is working for you then I think your fine...I might try to dc a different way but I wouldn't be to pressed to do it...I know prepooing with heat or overnight makes my new growth baby hair soft and relaxer straight so it's much easier to comb through and ive always deep conditioned either with heat or in the shower because I feel like the heat helps the dc to really penetrate my strands

shortdub78 oOo I understand... Maybe you can try some mini twists like MicheePrings...after seeing hers I'm really considering them for myself


----------



## NikkiQ

Thinking about going home again for Mardi Gras and I'm actually not tempted to flat iron or buy products. Something must be wrong with me


----------



## Evolving78

Mjon912

like do some mini twists and rod the ends?  that might just work!  i am going to see if i can find some youtube videos.

i may get some cornrows  or flat twists in the front and do the mini twists, and rod/curl the ends.  that should last for 2 weeks.

i found this video and it looks interesting!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdtxQfEQQcE


----------



## Evolving78

this looks nice too.  you have to fast forward to the mini twists/bantu knots
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W22ldoU7cvA


----------



## Cattypus1

MicheePrings said:


> I put my hair in mini twists between last tuesday night and wednesday morning. These were done on blow dried hair, and are my first set of mini twists. I'm really enjoying these almost one week in. Hoping to keep them for 3-4 weeks



So pretty...are you relaxed?  If so, how do you get them to stay?


----------



## Angel of the North

kandiekj100 said:


> I wanted to post my official starting pic. I had been super lazy regarding my hair and last night was the first time I flat-ironed my hair since October. I also have a pic from October for comparison. I think I might be BSB y'all! I wish there was more length in the amount of time that has passed, but I'm still happy. Maybe, maybe I can be full BSL by the summer.



kandiekj100 Your hair is gorgeous! I think you look like you're BSB, good job.



MicheePrings said:


> I put my hair in mini twists between last tuesday night and wednesday morning. These were done on blow dried hair, and are my first set of mini twists. I'm really enjoying these almost one week in. Hoping to keep them for 3-4 weeks



MicheePrings Your twists are looking hot, you did a really good job, I love them.



KiWiStyle said:


> Maybe you can be cute for the Gringo, lol!  Girl that is my new word, i'm not going to get hurt for using it, am I?  Mess around and get stabbed trying to use that term in Chicago, lol!



KiWiStyle 



ImanAdero said:


> I bought Tammy!I'm so exciting to try it on! I think the hair might be too straight, but oh we'll! I'm about to be a whole new woman!



ImanAdero Please post pics


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> So pretty...are you relaxed?  If so, how do you get them to stay?



i went back to her post and it states in her siggy she is natura,l or 2 years and some change post relaxer.


----------



## jessicarabbit

checking in! 
becoming overly paranoid about my ends 0_o


----------



## deedoswell

lindsaywhat said:


> checking in!
> becoming overly paranoid about my ends 0_o



I get like that too sometimes.  I just washed/DC flat ironed my hair over the weekend and I have NOT M&S and baggied my ends in two nights!!!! I keep thinking at any minute my hair is going to just start breaking off my head!!


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> i went back to her post and it states in her siggy she is natura,l or 2 years and some change post relaxer.



Aww...I was hoping I was going to learn something.  Thanks for the assist.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

OMG, I absolutely miss this thread!!!!! NikkiQ you keep things jumping in here and keep it interesting. I haven't been in in a while due to moving plus I did a big NoNo and decided to get a quick weave. Talk about total disaster. I let her apply a stocking cap thinking this was a better option....humph...well let me tell ya, that's not the case. I had so much trouble getting that cap off that I dang near snapped my neck back lol...no but seriously it hurt and there was still glue in my hair which was very hard to get out. Not to mention that I'm 16 weeks post relaxer. No Beuno!!!  My next move is to clarify, then aphogee 2 min, then moisturizing DC with added honey and oils (usually Extra virgin coconut oil or Castor oil), I always air dry and when my hair is about 70% dry I apply my leave in and seal with my coconut oil. I'm really hoping this will at least help with my hair getting back on track if this one mistake has caused a setback.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero

Yayyyyy!!!! I like it! I like it a lot!!!


And NikkiQ you're right, it does blend. I'm surprised. Even my mom likes it and she HATES fake hair lol. This half wig has her questioning all the people she know's hair hahaha

But for real... Why haven't I been using half wigs? I needed this in my life.

ETA: I WILL learn how to get my pictures turned the right way :-(


----------



## FemmeFatale

Just washed and conditioned my hair, used my joico k pak and the ORS moistiruzing conditioner and I'm currently letting it air dry.

So in about two weeks I'm going to get my install done and I want to take extra care of my strands before that time comes..my hair is currently the longest it's ever been in my life and I'm a bit nervous as to how I should handle it before install time


----------



## jprayze

Wellll Saturday makes four weeks for my twists and of course I'm tired of them!  Even though I have washed and cowashed, my scalp is still getting flaky and I feel like it needs a good wash. One thing I've learned is never take out one style until you know what you are doing next.  The twists have been good bc it keeps my hands out of my hair, keeps me from using heat, and trying to length check!    Im trying to take longer stretches between length checks, but I do miss my hair and the freedom of having it out.

 So for now, they stay in as I plan my next style move.  I will take my time washing them this weekend and maybe dust the ends of the twists a bit.  I'm thinking of alternating twistouts and roller sets to BSL.  Twistouts were good to me last summer...


----------



## jprayze

ImanAdero I love it!!!


----------



## itsjusthair88

Angel of the North said:


> Girl, you need to get your money's worth out of those rows! Be strong and hang on in there, like you said it's just a phase



I know, right? I am keeping these darn twists in for at least 3 more weeks! It is just a phase, but I keep going through the same phase like every other freakin' month! I think I'm just tired of my hair, real talk 



polished07 said:


> Im trying to play catch up someone asked where I got the hair to do my havana twists from, Im on my laptop and Im being lazy to look back at who sowry  , I used hair from fingercomber.com but Ive seen alot of ladies on Instagram use Marly braid hair, or puffy afro bulk hair to get this same type of look, I think spending money on the fingercomber hair was a waste it was just as rough as marley braid but you would prob have to use more Marly hair to get this look I used 3.5 packs of the fingercomber hair it was 12.99



Thanks polished07 that was me and I looked around and got the answer, although I think you're right, Marley hair prob works too. 



kandiekj100 said:


> I wanted to post my official starting pic. I had been super lazy regarding my hair and last night was the first time I flat-ironed my hair since October. I also have a pic from October for comparison. I think I might be BSB y'all! I wish there was more length in the amount of time that has passed, but I'm still happy. Maybe, maybe I can be full BSL by the summer.



kandiekj100 I think that's BSB (although to tell you the truth, I'm not really sure what BSB really is) you are definitely close to BSL, awesome hair!



MicheePrings said:


> I put my hair in mini twists between last tuesday night and wednesday morning. These were done on blow dried hair, and are my first set of mini twists. I'm really enjoying these almost one week in. Hoping to keep them for 3-4 weeks



MicheePrings I LOVE YOUR HAIR  I forget how mush I love mini-twists, they are def in my future!



lindsaywhat said:


> checking in!
> becoming overly paranoid about my ends 0_o



Me too, lindsaywhat me too...



ImanAdero said:


> Yayyyyy!!!! I like it! I like it a lot!!!
> 
> 
> And NikkiQ you're right, it does blend. I'm surprised. Even my mom likes it and she HATES fake hair lol. This half wig has her questioning all the people she know's hair hahaha
> 
> But for real... Why haven't I been using half wigs? I needed this in my life.
> 
> ETA: I WILL learn how to get my pictures turned the right way :-(



ImanAdero it looks so natural, very nice.

Nothing to report here peeps. My hair is the last thing on my mind b/c it still pisses me off (sorry for the language) and it's boring. Sorry to be Debbie Downer you guys, but I just don't know when I'm going to start liking my hair again, I know it's just a phase, but I'm ready to be over it .


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> Aww...I was hoping I was going to learn something.  Thanks for the assist.



girl! you know i was on it too!


----------



## Evolving78

itsjusthair88 said:


> I know, right? I am keeping these darn twists in for at least 3 more weeks! It is just a phase, but I keep going through the same phase like every other freakin' month! I think I'm just tired of my hair, real talk
> 
> Nothing to report here peeps. My hair is the last thing on my mind b/c it still pisses me off (sorry for the language) and it's boring. Sorry to be Debbie Downer you guys, but I just don't know when I'm going to start liking my hair again, I know it's just a phase, but I'm ready to be over it .



itsjusthair88

what's wrong?


----------



## NikkiQ

She's getting the relaxer itch shortdub78


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> She's getting the relaxer itch shortdub78



oh... well this last time that i decided to go back to relaxing, wasn't an itch.  i just woke up, unraveled my locs for several days, and just went for it.  but when i was questioning myself, asking for opinions, etc... my heart wasn't in it and i regretted doing it.  i felt pressured into doing it.  so i would just cut all of my hair off and start over.

i am enjoying my relaxed HJ this time around.  i am learning a lot about my hair.
the point is, i didn't relax out of frustration.  i did because i just felt like doing it.

she needs to hide her hair for awhile or go to a salon and try a new style.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I haven't had any desire to relax yet,but I'm sure that little voice in my head will kick in later on. That voice used to be my mom everytime I wore it out lol. But not anymore.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Sholapie

ImanAdero Looks great! very natural


----------



## Lurkee

ImanAdero, aww you're so pretty. The hair looks flawless. 



itsjusthair88 said:


> I know, right? I am keeping these darn twists in for at least 3 more weeks! It is just a phase, but I keep going through the same phase like every other freakin' month! I think I'm just tired of my hair, real talk
> 
> Nothing to report here peeps. My hair is the last thing on my mind b/c it still pisses me off (sorry for the language) and it's boring. Sorry to be Debbie Downer you guys, but I just don't know when I'm going to start liking my hair again, I know it's just a phase, but I'm ready to be over it .



itsjusthair88;, 

I think we all feel blah about our hair once in a while. Anytime I feel like this, I just go through the motions of washing and dc and don't style. I find that when I style my hair and it turns our right, I start to like it again. Hopefully, you pass through the phase soon.


----------



## kandiekj100

ImanAdero said:


> Yayyyyy!!!! I like it! I like it a lot!!!
> 
> 
> And @NikkiQ you're right, it does blend. I'm surprised. Even my mom likes it and she HATES fake hair lol. This half wig has her questioning all the people she know's hair hahaha
> 
> But for real... Why haven't I been using half wigs? I needed this in my life.
> 
> ETA: I WILL learn how to get my pictures turned the right way :-(


 
so, so gorgeous on you and it is seamless. I really cannot tell where your hair stops and the wig begins.


----------



## KiWiStyle

ImanAdero said:


> Yayyyyy!!!! I like it! I like it a lot!!!
> 
> And NikkiQ you're right, it does blend. I'm surprised. Even my mom likes it and she HATES fake hair lol. This half wig has her questioning all the people she know's hair hahaha
> 
> But for real... Why haven't I been using half wigs? I needed this in my life.
> 
> ETA: I WILL learn how to get my pictures turned the right way :-(



WOW, that looks great!! You're so darn pretty too  .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

MicheePrings love the hair .... also ummmm whats the colour on your wall? do you by chance know the name? [/QUOTE]

I did a cute hairstyle this morning .... trying to get a good picture but the light in my office sucks, well they're just in an odd location (for  taking hair pics) ......... I guess its fine for doing work and such things lol


----------



## Evolving78

hair is still doing alright.  no real breakage going on. i will probably wash thursday or friday.  i am going to cowash and dc with ORS replenishing conditioner.  do my usual airdrying and bunning.

off topic, i am so excited to buy a dress for my DD's father/daughter dance coming up!  my stepfather and brother are going. we were looking together online at dresses.  it was so cute how she was telling me what she liked and didn't like.  i wish i could do something more creative with her hair, but we are coming back from the hair cutting disaster, so i am still somewhat limited.  she loves getting dolled up.  i may get her some flowers too. i want it to be really special for her.  i am glad i got one girl to share all of my girly stuff with!


----------



## KurlyNinja

Getting Closer....


----------



## KiWiStyle

I've been on this board for over 2 years and today I decided I wanted to finally know what a sock bun is.  So I took my inquiry to YouTube to see what is the hype.  Low and behold, I finally see how some ladies are able to get such full and beautiful buns!  Oh, it is on like Donky Kong Now, lol!  I immediately jumped up, went to DH sock drawer (shhh, not a peep) cut and rolled a perfect bun.  Since I already declared February as Bun month, I can now have a really awesome bun and be cute too.  

Here it is:
View attachment 192037
View attachment 192039
View attachment 192041



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mjon912

Washed, roller set, flat ironed and wrapped last night, took down this morning, BSL I'm coming for you =)


----------



## NikkiQ

lookin good ladies!!!

KurlyNinja and Mjon912 you guys are really close. I'm predicting before the summer you'll be claiming BSL

KiWiStyle I won't tell DH what you did to his sock  But that bun is perfect!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> lookin good ladies!!!
> 
> KurlyNinja and Mjon912 you guys are really close. I'm predicting before the summer you'll be claiming BSL
> 
> KiWiStyle I won't tell DH what you did to his sock  But that bun is perfect!



NikkiQ I'm glad my secret is safe with you ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lurkee

KiWiStyle said:


> I've been on this board for over 2 years and today I decided I wanted to finally know what a sock bun is.  So I took my inquiry to YouTube to see what is the hype.  Low and behold, I finally see how some ladies are able to get such full and beautiful buns!  Oh, it is on like Donky Kong Now, lol!  I immediately jumped up, went to DH sock drawer (shhh, not a peep) cut and rolled a perfect bun.  Since I already declared February as Bun month, I can now have a really awesome bun and be cute too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



The sock bun looks great. Although, I must add that I have seen your buns and you do not need the sock.  

Also, you need to be careful with the sock bun, they can cause dry ends (at least in my case they did). Some people combat this by putting fake hair around the sock so that your hair is not rubbing against the sock. I think moisturising the ends before putting it on should help. Love the idea of bun month.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Lurkee said:


> The sock bun looks great. Although, I must add that I have seen your buns and you do not need the sock.
> 
> Also, you need to be careful with the sock bun, they can cause dry ends (at least in my case they did). Some people combat this by putting fake hair around the sock so that your hair is not rubbing against the sock. I think moisturising the ends before putting it on should help. Love the idea of bun month.



I just did a google search to see if the sock buns cause damage/dryness so thanks for that tip!!  I'm thinking I should wrap a satin fabric around the bun  and crazy glue it in place.  I'll need black  or dark brown ribbon.  Off the google some more.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newnyer

REEAALLY considering getting some Sengalese braids/twists soon. Started my workout regimen again (yo-insanity is bananas-why didn't ya'll tell me!? LOL) & I need this hair to be worry free.  But I want them to be about BSL length & I'm worried about bunning or pinning my braids down adequately for work.  Protocol is that if my hair is below shoulder length it has to be neatly pinned or bunned and not supposed to be over 2 inches from my scalp. Yea, I could get away w/ something somewhat bigger if it's neat, but can't be walking around w/ a Solange-type big 'ol bun on my head.   Hmmmmm......


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle you can take an old satin bonnet or scarf that you have, cut it and put it on the sock too.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> KiWiStyle you can take an old satin bonnet or scarf that you have, cut it and put it on the sock too.



Yes NikkiQ!!!  Now that you mention it, I do have an old un-used satin bonnet!!  I was sitting here thinking about what I could have already to cover it.  Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Ooh, what about wrapping it with plastic Saran Wrap!?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

I can't believe it's time for my monthly henna henna treatment already.  Dang, time is moving fast.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912

Hey yall....I'm getting a bit tired of bunning, so I may set my hair free this weekend.  I'll have the time to baby it and do it right....Prepoo, DC and flatiron maybe....


----------



## JJamiah

By years end I should be back to bunning....


----------



## GettingKinky

Random hair thoughts...

I love the thickness of my texlaxed hair, but I also love the smooth silkiness of my bonelaxed hair. Right now I have the perfect mix; 5 inches of texlaxed and the rest straight.  I'm afraid that when it's all texlaxed I will miss the smootheness.  This will lead me back to my curling iron (I used to use it every day  erplexed).   I'm pretty sure all of my hair success in the past year has come from giving up my curling iron.  I know I am too lazy to roller set once a week, and I workout too often for it to last anyway.  I see bonelaxing again in my future.  Maybe next year....


----------



## SimJam

KiWiStyle lol hope u didnt take DHs favourite socks lol

that bun looks on point though


----------



## NikkiQ

Super Bowl party this weekend so I'm gonna take these twists down tomorrow and start to stretch them so I have a little bit of hang time.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> I've been on this board for over 2 years and today I decided I wanted to finally know what a sock bun is.  So I took my inquiry to YouTube to see what is the hype.  Low and behold, I finally see how some ladies are able to get such full and beautiful buns!  Oh, it is on like Donky Kong Now, lol!  I immediately jumped up, went to DH sock drawer (shhh, not a peep) cut and rolled a perfect bun.  Since I already declared February as Bun month, I can now have a really awesome bun and be cute too.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I swear you are my hair twin!  I finished watching the no sock sock bun and have been bunning with a cloth scrunchie...couldn't find any socks I was willing to part with. I also baggied my ends for the first time last night. Can't really tell any difference yet.  I'm going to join you for February bun month...here's my messy bun today.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> I just did a google search to see if the sock buns cause damage/dryness so thanks for that tip!!  I'm thinking I should wrap a satin fabric around the bun  and crazy glue it in place.  I'll need black  or dark brown ribbon.  Off the google some more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I have a cloth scrunchie which is made of a satiny fabric, it was my sock replacement.


----------



## KiWiStyle

SimJam said:


> KiWiStyle lol hope u didnt take DHs favourite socks lol
> 
> that bun looks on point though



Girl I am not worried about him...rolling eyes!  He had the nerve to come tell me the other day, " oh WE need to get more of that heavy cream, WE'RE almost out".  DUDE ALMOST GOT DROP KICKED, lol.  He uses my Qhemet Biologics AOHC on his bald head...AFTER I gave him a whole jar of Mizani H2O because I don't use it anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> I swear you are my hair twin!  I finished watching the no sock sock bun and have been bunning with a cloth scrunchie...couldn't find any socks I was willing to part with. I also baggied my ends for the first time last night. Can't really tell any difference yet.  I'm going to join you for February bun month...here's my messy bun today.



Hey twin, lol!  Your bun is too cute.  I like that we're both doing buns for the month of February .  I also baggied m&s then baggied my ends prior to sock bunning.  The sock bun was an impromptu idea but I'm glad my ends were well prepared for the cotton sock.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> I have a cloth scrunchie which is made of a satiny fabric, it was my sock replacement.



That is a good idea to.  I tell you we're a bunch of resourceful ladies around here.  I love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

So I wrapped my bun in Saran Wrap to cover the cotton sock and to keep my ends moist while bunning for a month.  So, what do you guys think?
View attachment 192131
ETA: I ran to Sally's to get these hair pins because my good day hair pins were to bulky and I'm afraid the regular bobby pins will snag my hair.
View attachment 192133

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North

ImanAdero said:


> Yayyyyy!!!! I like it! I like it a lot!!!
> 
> 
> And NikkiQ you're right, it does blend. I'm surprised. Even my mom likes it and she HATES fake hair lol. This half wig has her questioning all the people she know's hair hahaha
> 
> But for real... Why haven't I been using half wigs? I needed this in my life.
> 
> ETA: I WILL learn how to get my pictures turned the right way :-(



ImanAdero That half wig looks fantastic on you, it blends in so well, I think I need some of that in my life too.



KiWiStyle said:


> I've been on this board for over 2 years and today I decided I wanted to finally know what a sock bun is.  So I took my inquiry to YouTube to see what is the hype.  Low and behold, I finally see how some ladies are able to get such full and beautiful buns!  Oh, it is on like Donky Kong Now, lol!  I immediately jumped up, went to DH sock drawer (shhh, not a peep) cut and rolled a perfect bun.  Since I already declared February as Bun month, I can now have a really awesome bun and be cute too.



KiWiStyle Your bun looks perfect! You are really inspiring me to stop procrastinating and get with the styling, I need to practice my French braid, I haven't done it in years and I know I'm not as patient as I used to be whan it comes to doing hair. I'm gonna join you in bun month February, I have a cool bun tool that is already covered with satin, I'll post a pic of it by the weekend along with my bun



KiWiStyle said:


> ETA: I ran to Sally's to get these hair pins because my good day hair pins were to bulky and I'm afraid the regular bobby pins will snag my hair



These are the hair pins I use, I've never liked bobby pins/kirby grips/crocodile slides, they always rip out my hair


----------



## KiWiStyle

Angel of the North said:


> ImanAdero That half wig looks fantastic on you, it blends in so well, I think I need some of that in my life too.
> 
> KiWiStyle Your bun looks perfect! You are really inspiring me to stop procrastinating and get with the styling, I need to practice my French braid, I haven't done it in years and I know I'm not as patient as I used to be whan it comes to doing hair. I'm gonna join you in bun month February, I have a cool bun tool that is already covered with satin, I'll post a pic of it by the weekend along with my bun
> 
> These are the hair pins I use, I've never liked bobby pins/kirby grips/crocodile slides, they always rip out my hair



THANK YOU Angel of the North!!  You have to share where you got your donut pre wrapped in satin...I need to get my hands in that.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle got me over here plottin to steal one of DH's black socks to make a new donut


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> KiWiStyle got me over here plottin to steal one of DH's black socks to make a new donut



Too funny!!  Be sure to take a pair...don't just leave an unpaired sock, lol!  My husband is a socks and t-shirt hoarder so he most likely won't miss it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> So I wrapped my bun in Saran Wrap to cover the cotton sock and to keep my ends moist while bunning for a month.  So, what do you guys think?
> 
> ETA: I ran to Sally's to get these hair pins because my good day hair pins were to bulky and I'm afraid the regular bobby pins will snag my hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Let us know how the Saran Wrap works. It looks like it would be too slick to stay on my hair.  My rough bun using the scrunchie didn't require any pins.


----------



## Angel of the North

KiWiStyle 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BULK-ORDE...ir_Accessories&var&hash=item3ccbc411cb&_uhb=1

I couldn't leave you hanging, I attached some pics for you to see,  you pull your hair through the middle and wrap your hair around it, push the ends together into a circle and pin. I haven't tried it yet but the concept is good.

ETA: I figured out how to get my pics the right way round


----------



## Angel of the North

I've decided to get my touch up middle of March the day I fly out to Africa, I will be 14 and a half weeks post, not the 17 weeks I was aiming for but better than 12 weeks it almost became. I hope my hair behaves itself in the heat, I also hope I can make it to BSL, I'll just have to wait and see how it goes.


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> Too funny!!  Be sure to take a pair...don't just leave an unpaired sock, lol!  My husband is a socks and t-shirt hoarder so he most likely won't miss it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'd just tell him the dryer ate the sock 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## deedoswell

Come onnnnnnnnn!!!!  You guys are making me want to start wearing a bun again!!! 

KiWiStyle and Cattypus1 your buns look so nice!


----------



## Angel of the North

NikkiQ said:


> I'd just tell him the dryer ate the sock
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Random thought: Why do I have about 15 odd socks? I can't find the other halves of the pairs, I refuse to throw them away cos I knows, they've got to be in this house somewhere!  It's like having a sock thief that only takes one sock  I am not short of socks I could use for sock buns


----------



## NikkiQ

Angel of the North said:


> Random thought: Why do I have about 15 odd socks? I can't find the other halves of the pairs, I refuse to throw them away cos I knows, they've got to be in this house somewhere!  It's like having a sock thief that only takes one sock  I am not short of socks I could use for sock buns



Maybe its a sock bun bandit stealing them!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

deedoswell said:


> Come onnnnnnnnn!!!!  You guys are making me want to start wearing a bun again!!!
> 
> KiWiStyle and Cattypus1 your buns look so nice!



Come on join us, a little sock ain't never hurt nobody.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> Maybe its a sock bun bandit stealing them!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



That would be the sock monster...he lives in your laundry room.


----------



## Cattypus1

deedoswell said:


> Come onnnnnnnnn!!!!  You guys are making me want to start wearing a bun again!!!
> 
> KiWiStyle and Cattypus1 your buns look so nice!



I smell a sock bun challenge...y'all washin dem socks fo y'all rollin up yo hur in dem, right..LOL


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I just thought I'd update this is my hair this evening no product, naked freshly cowashed hair.


So since I've been bored with my hair yet I don't want to put the time into keeping it flat ironed, nor do I want to subject my hair to heat damage from frequent heat styling. . . .I bought a wig today.  I've named her Demi.  She is my new favorite friend.  

I chose a length and style that is not terribly far from my own length and style that I wear my hair.  Do you ladies like?


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> I smell a sock bun challenge...y'all washin dem socks fo y'all rollin up yo hur in dem, right..LOL



LOL!  Lawd I hope so!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> I smell a sock bun challenge...y'all washin dem socks fo y'all rollin up yo hur in dem, right..LOL



ooh, a sock bun challenge!!  Are you asking or telling us??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

HeChangedMyName said:


> I just thought I'd update this is my hair this evening no product, naked freshly cowashed hair.
> 
> So since I've been bored with my hair yet I don't want to put the time into keeping it flat ironed, nor do I want to subject my hair to heat damage from frequent heat styling. . . .I bought a wig today.  I've named her Demi.  She is my new favorite friend.
> 
> I chose a length and style that is not terribly far from my own length and style that I wear my hair.  Do you ladies like?



HeChangedMyName Ilove your coils and Demi frames your face very nicely!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> ooh, a sock bun challenge!!  Are you asking or telling us??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



A month of bunning on a fresh touchup, I'm so in!  I gotta do it now before those crazy-a$$ed not-brown hurs at my temples start feeling themselves...then I'll be lookin like a hag with a bun!  Lol.


----------



## itsjusthair88

shortdub78 said:


> @itsjusthair88
> 
> what's wrong?



shortdub78 I'm just not feeling my hair ATM; I really feel like it's affecting how I feel about myself physically (kind of heavy). Back when my hair was short and relaxed, it was always done and I dressed up more and I went out more. Now? I feel blah, with my blah hair and my blah protective styles...and TBH, I hate wigs, there, I said it 



NikkiQ said:


> She's getting the relaxer itch @shortdub78



It's more than that NikkiQ I wish it was just the relaxer itch...



shortdub78 said:


> oh... well this last time that i decided to go back to relaxing, wasn't an itch.  i just woke up, unraveled my locs for several days, and just went for it.  but when i was questioning myself, asking for opinions, etc... my heart wasn't in it and i regretted doing it.  i felt pressured into doing it.  so i would just cut all of my hair off and start over.
> 
> i am enjoying my relaxed HJ this time around.  i am learning a lot about my hair.
> the point is, i didn't relax out of frustration.  i did because i just felt like doing it.
> 
> she needs to hide her hair for awhile or go to a salon and try a new style.



I've been hiding my hair for the past year, it's not helping. I don't feel pressured into doing it, and I'm not going to actually relax my hair, I am just sick and tired of my hair. That's all.



Lurkee said:


> @itsjusthair88;,
> 
> I think we all feel blah about our hair once in a while. Anytime I feel like this, I just go through the motions of washing and dc and don't style. I find that when I style my hair and it turns our right, I start to like it again. Hopefully, you pass through the phase soon.



Thanks Lurkee I needed to hear that; I have been in this "phase" since 6 months ago! When is it going to end??? I thought when I made it to APL, I would be happy, but I'm not and it's just bleh and I just feel bleh. I feel like I have freakin' hair depression or something.



KiWiStyle said:


> I've been on this board for over 2 years and today I decided I wanted to finally know what a sock bun is.  So I took my inquiry to YouTube to see what is the hype.  Low and behold, I finally see how some ladies are able to get such full and beautiful buns!  Oh, it is on like Donky Kong Now, lol!  I immediately jumped up, went to DH sock drawer (shhh, not a peep) cut and rolled a perfect bun.  Since I already declared February as Bun month, I can now have a really awesome bun and be cute too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It looks very nice!


Okay, I am going to stop complaining about my hair on here and I think I'm going to drop out of the challenge and off LHCF for awhile, I just can't think about hair anymore. I honestly don't care about hair at the moment, I'm just tired of even talking about it. Good luck on the rest of the challenge guys, I'm signing out.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Can't wait to wash and dc my hair. It's really time for some TLC. I'm also ready to start on my GHE personal challenge. I think I may start that in February just to keep track better. Other than that I have been working on upping my water intake and the next goal will be gym time or I may finally get the courage to actually start and finish Insanity. But one thing at a time though lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> A month of bunning on a fresh touchup, I'm so in!  I gotta do it now before those crazy-a$$ed not-brown hurs at my temples start feeling themselves...then I'll be lookin like a hag with a bun!  Lol.



Girl it can't be that bad, lol.  I don't usually see my "not so brown" ;-) hairs  peeking through in a Month's time.  I don't know if I should be happy or sad; happy that MAYBE those hairs are growing in brown now OR sad that my hair isn't growing as fast.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

itsjusthair88 said:


> shortdub78 I'm just not feeling my hair ATM; I really feel like it's affecting how I feel about myself physically (kind of heavy). Back when my hair was short and relaxed, it was always done and I dressed up more and I went out more. Now? I feel blah, with my blah hair and my blah protective styles...and TBH, I hate wigs, there, I said it
> 
> It's more than that NikkiQ I wish it was just the relaxer itch...
> 
> I've been hiding my hair for the past year, it's not helping. I don't feel pressured into doing it, and I'm not going to actually relax my hair, I am just sick and tired of my hair. That's all.
> 
> Thanks Lurkee I needed to hear that; I have been in this "phase" since 6 months ago! When is it going to end??? I thought when I made it to APL, I would be happy, but I'm not and it's just bleh and I just feel bleh. I feel like I have freakin' hair depression or something.
> 
> It looks very nice!
> 
> Okay, I am going to stop complaining about my hair on here and I think I'm going to drop out of the challenge and off LHCF for awhile, I just can't think about hair anymore. I honestly don't care about hair at the moment, I'm just tired of even talking about it. Good luck on the rest of the challenge guys, I'm signing out.



This sounds serious, are you sure it's just hair related?  If it is then you are probably doing the right thing and taking a step back to regroup.  I can honestly see how one can OD along the HHJ.  We become so fixated on hair, length, protective styling, moisture, protein...blah, blah blah.  Most of us eat, sleep and Sh!t this hair stuff and forget that it really is just hair and too much of anything cannot be healthy.  @itsjusthaur88 I really do appreciate you coming here and sharing your thoughts and feelings, that can't be good seeing how everyone is on a hair high.  TBH, I'm glad you felt compelled to express how you're feeling because somebody else here may have experienced the same feelings you are having and can bring some perspective or share what helped them thru it or just bring a smile to your face.  See, I almost started this post off with "hole, hollup, you don't sign off until we sign you off", but then I thought, this might be way bigger than what a joke can fix.  

You do you and I hope you feel better and start liking hair again soon.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mjon912

Thanks NikkiQ...newnyer insanity is crazy! My bf is pretty in shape and threw up the first time we did it! I threw up the second or third day, we would sweat like crazy to, not really sexy but it was fun doing it with him...everyone that he's passed the DVDs to to copy for themselves comes back over and is like'yall are crazy,I can't believe you did this' lol

HeChangedMyName I like your wig


----------



## Evolving78

itsjusthair88

it's time for a change!  i went through a phase like that several times.  but i don't think you want to cut your hair or color it.  but i remember i was feeling like crap and hair was the last thing on my mind.  my hair was becoming too much, plus a lot of other personal stuff i had going on.  well, i decided one day that i was going to cut my hair.  i got off of work, went to my brother's barber, and told him to cut it all off.  when i got out of his chair, i felt so free!  i went home, showered, put some makeup on, and felt like my old self again.  i bought some new clothes too and did a lot of personal/mental house cleaning.

you gotta feel good about what you are doing, growing hair shouldn't be a punishment.  when i was natural i felt sort of limited when it came to trying to grow my hair out, once it past the TWA phase.  when i had locs, i felt more free and didn't have to hide and protective style my hair.  my locs were my protective style, but i didn't feel limited.

you just need to get your groove back!  right now, i feel and look a hot mess.  i need a mani and pedi so bad.  i can't fit anything anymore.   i wear my hair in a bun, because i can't be bothered right now. once i drop this baby, hopefully i can pull it back together again.


----------



## Lurkee

itsjusthair88, I co-sign the other ladies in taking a break off thinking of hair. When I stopped feeling my hair, I stopped posting in the hair forum and focused on my finances in the Career & Finances forum. Now I am back into actively posting here too. 

My point is, it is ok to stop thinking of your hair 24/7 as long as it is not neglected. You know what to do, so keep doing it. As for leaving LHCF, that's up to you but there are lots of areas you can choose to focus on in the meantime: makeup, finance, relationship, nails, fashion and even gossip  Having an online support group can be motivating. 

*This only applies if it is just you not liking your hair and not other personal issues. It will be ok. Nothing lasts forever, you might just need a little change that's all.


----------



## jprayze

Hey y'all!!!  Just got a nice assortment of samples and a couple coupons from ORS and I didn't even remember requesting them!  Yay!!!


----------



## lamaria211

Did someone say sock bun challenge?? I'm in I bun everyday anyways, now I just need a sock.... dh draws open!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ladies do you guys want to designate a month in this challenge for a mini sock bun challenge??


----------



## crlsweetie912

KiWiStyle said:


> Do I?  I take vitamin supplements like I eat food.  I'm currently taking:
> 
> 1. Viviscal (New Formula)
> 2. MSM
> 3. GNC Women's HS&N
> 4. Mineral Rich
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle
where do you get your mineral rich?


----------



## Evolving78

i will cheer from the sideline ladies!


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> Ladies do you guys want to designate a month in this challenge for a mini sock bun challenge??



hhhhmmmm.  That's something to think about.  Now I said I used to wear buns but I never said mine looked that good!


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> i will cheer from the sideline ladies!


 
Cheer from the sidelines nothin woman. You better still participate in this challenge. The mini bun challenge would just consist of participants posting their bun pics, updates, techniques, etc. Everyone else just post as usual.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> Ladies do you guys want to designate a month in this challenge for a mini sock bun challenge??



Feb works good for me


----------



## KiWiStyle

crlsweetie912 said:


> KiWiStyle
> where do you get your mineral rich?



crlsweetie912 I purchased from Amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

deedoswell said:


> hhhhmmmm.  That's something to think about.  Now I said I used to wear buns but I never said mine looked that good!



Come on join us deedoswell, I would and I'm sure others are more than willing to share techniques.  It'll be fun!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Cheer from the sidelines nothin woman. You better still participate in this challenge. The mini bun challenge would just consist of participants posting their bun pics, updates, techniques, etc. Everyone else just post as usual.



Yep, what boss lady said.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ

okay, okay!   i will do the bun challenge, but not with donut/sock thing.  i have never taken pictures of my bun.  it's not the greatest.  i just do it for survival!   but i will for you ladies.


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> NikkiQ
> 
> okay, okay!   i will do the bun challenge, but not with donut/sock thing.  i have never taken pictures of my bun.  it's not the greatest.  i just do it for survival!   but i will for you ladies.



Hairtwin it's easy....u can do it.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Let us know how the Saran Wrap works. It looks like it would be too slick to stay on my hair.  My rough bun using the scrunchie didn't require any pins.



So I put on my Saran wrapped sock bun and all I can say is...it's not for my hair (presently) but I will definitely revisit the idea when my hair is fuller.  If you have thick and/or high density hair, wrapping the bun in Saran Wrap will be great.  Unfortunately for me, I can see the plastic peek through in some areas because I have fine low density hair.  I think I can do it after a fresh wash but not after my strands are coated with product. 
Cattypus1

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Angel of the North said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BULK-ORDER-HAIR-SPONGE-CLIP-FOAM-TOOL-BUN-MAKER-TWIST-Styling-Twist-Curler-7208-/261116662219?pt=UK_Hair_Accessories&var&hash=item3ccbc411cb&_uhb=1
> 
> I couldn't leave you hanging, I attached some pics for you to see,  you pull your hair through the middle and wrap your hair around it, push the ends together into a circle and pin. I haven't tried it yet but the concept is good.
> 
> ETA: I figured out how to get my pics the right way round



Please let me know how you like this.  Looking at it, I can't figure out how to use it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

crlsweetie912 said:


> Hairtwin it's easy....u can do it.



i will try today, since i am deep conditioning my hair at the moment.


----------



## deedoswell

OK, I'm in!!!  But I'm like shortdub78  I used to bun just for survival!!!


----------



## growbaby

Uuuugh.. I have the superflu.. Haven't done anything to my hair in 3 days


----------



## deedoswell

growbaby said:


> Uuuugh.. I have the superflu.. Haven't done anything to my hair in 3 days



Hope you feel better soon.  Get your rest!!!


----------



## SimJam

growbaby said:


> Uuuugh.. I have the superflu.. Haven't done anything to my hair in 3 days



feel better


----------



## newnyer

Mjon912 said:


> Thanks NikkiQ...newnyer insanity is crazy! My bf is pretty in shape and threw up the first time we did it! I threw up the second or third day, we would sweat like crazy to, not really sexy but it was fun doing it with him...everyone that he's passed the DVDs to to copy for themselves comes back over and is like'yall are crazy,I can't believe you did this' lol
> 
> HeChangedMyName I like your wig



See, nuh-uh I ain't trying to lose my lunch around here! LOL. I thought I was getting dizzy around minute 25 so I backed away & sat my butt down for a few minutes. LOL. I woke up this morning feeling like someone had been laying next to me punching my calf muscles all night. Anyway, the hair was atrocious afterwards  because I'm around week 8 post relaxer & the NG is starting to show out a little-& I have about a month or two to go for a touch up so ummmmm, yea. I need to do something with this head (hence the braids convo) so I won't look a hot mess everyday.


----------



## Evolving78

growbaby said:


> Uuuugh.. I have the superflu.. Haven't done anything to my hair in 3 days



take care of yourself!


----------



## Kerryann

same old oiled my scalp thats it


----------



## Angel of the North

KiWiStyle said:


> ooh, a sock bun challenge!!  Are you asking or telling us??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





NikkiQ said:


> Ladies do you guys want to designate a month in this challenge for a mini sock bun challenge??



A challenge within a challenge, I like it! 



growbaby said:


> Uuuugh.. I have the superflu.. Haven't done anything to my hair in 3 days



growbaby get well soon


----------



## NikkiQ

Took the twists down, separated them and put them in 6 braids. These will be hidden under my bonnet for the rest of the week.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

growbaby said:
			
		

> Uuuugh.. I have the superflu.. Haven't done anything to my hair in 3 days



growbaby I hope you feel better soon!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Carmelella

I wanna learn how to make a u part wig this weekend. hopefully I'll be back with something good to show you guys lol


----------



## lamaria211

growbaby said:


> Uuuugh.. I have the superflu.. Haven't done anything to my hair in 3 days



Feel better


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

OMG I have missed so much!! How are you soon to be BSL'ers??!!!! Man, I've been lurking and not posting because this new thing called "love" aka "all night cakin'" because he lives out of state is time consuming!!  Anywho, moving on to more important things like hair--y'all are on the grind for BSL, I don't see any of us having ONE problem making it. Yeah, this group right here goes hard. 

So I'm still BSL "grazing" going to need at least 2 inches and want to make it by May. It would be great to make it by my 3 year healthy hair journey, but as long as I can claim it and possibly MBL by year end, I'm good.

I am loving the sock buns! I have been doing mine periodically throughout the month and I covered it with a trouser sock because it was softer than cotton. Either way I haven't had any problems with my ends or any breakage. The boyfriend loved it this weekend! So I took the bun down and let the ponytail hang the next day and he said, "I am so glad that's your ponytail." I'm like huh, what do you mean? He said I can truly appreciate a woman with her own long hair. So you know I'm pumped right??!!!! Like you know I'm thinking, "BSL ain't got NUTHIN on ME!!" in my Denzel voice. 

You know I got this journey with y'alls help, waist length 2014 or bust!!

Love y'all!


----------



## NikkiQ

KaramelDiva1978 you are something else  Don't be gone for that long no more,ya hear??


----------



## Danewshe

Here's my starting pic. I need a good 5 inches of growth, but I'm determined to do it!


----------



## Firstborn2

I've been walking around in Celie braids for the past week, finally did something to my hair because I'm going on a 4 day wkend tomorrow. I think I'm going to get extension when I get back home, I don't feel like dealing with my hair. Don't know why I'm feel so Blah...


----------



## Lurkee

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> OMG I have missed so much!! How are you soon to be BSL'ers??!!!! Man, I've been lurking and not posting because this new thing called "love" aka "all night cakin'" because he lives out of state is time consuming!!  Anywho, moving on to more important things like hair--y'all are on the grind for BSL, I don't see any of us having ONE problem making it. Yeah, this group right here goes hard.
> 
> So I'm still BSL "grazing" going to need at least 2 inches and want to make it by May. It would be great to make it by my 3 year healthy hair journey, but as long as I can claim it and possibly MBL by year end, I'm good.
> 
> I am loving the sock buns! I have been doing mine periodically throughout the month and I covered it with a trouser sock because it was softer than cotton. Either way I haven't had any problems with my ends or any breakage. The boyfriend loved it this weekend! So I took the bun down and let the ponytail hang the next day and he said, *"I am so glad that's your ponytail."* I'm like huh, what do you mean? He said I can truly appreciate a woman with her own long hair. So you know I'm pumped right??!!!! Like you know I'm thinking, "BSL ain't got NUTHIN on ME!!" in my Denzel voice.
> 
> You know I got this journey with y'alls help, waist length 2014 or bust!!
> 
> Love y'all!



That's so sweet. My boyfriend makes remarks like that too. You would think men don't care for stuff like that but they do. Mine tells me he likes my lion mane (after a blow out) or how long and full my hair is. It's really sweet.


----------



## Evolving78

hair feels nice and well conditioned.  i had a couple of broken hairs during the detangling. i use a comb more so than my fingers.  that's why i use my fingers to avoid breakage.  but it wasn't bad and nothing a normal person wouldn't experience.  i haven't been to magical breakage no land yet, but i haven't been experiencing much of any breakage between washings.

as far as this bun challenge, are we wearing nothing but buns? because i will need a couple of passes this coming month.


----------



## NikkiQ

shesheshe22 said:


> Here's my starting pic. I need a good 5 inches of growth, but I'm determined to do it!


 
Your pic isn't showing shesheshe22




shortdub78 said:


> hair feels nice and well conditioned. i had a couple of broken hairs during the detangling. i use a comb more so than my fingers. that's why i use my fingers to avoid breakage. but it wasn't bad and nothing a normal person wouldn't experience. i haven't been to magical breakage no land yet, but i haven't been experiencing much of any breakage between washings.
> 
> as far as this bun challenge, are we wearing nothing but buns? because i will need a couple of passes this coming month.


 
shortdub78 I was thinking that anyone that wants to participate has to wear buns at least 3 times a week. I know a lot of ladies wearing their hair out and such. Wouldn't want to hinder their hair fun with a mini challenge.


----------



## Danewshe

^
Hopefully it is showing now. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Angela4769

itsjusthair88; 
Okay said:
			
		

> This makes me a little sad. I remember a period when I didn't feel "fly". I felt like all my hairstyles looked homemade and I felt some kind of way when my friends came from the salon "fried, dyed, and laid to the side". It lasted for months, and I quit coming to LHCF as much too. BUT I think that it's good that you shared your feelings. It makes people that are going through it with you know that they aren't alone. We are here for you now, and will be when you get back


----------



## buddhas_mom

I decided to try a perm rod set for the week. I like the results but the process took way too long to repeat.


----------



## NikkiQ

buddhas_mom said:


> I decided to try a perm rod set for the week. I like the results but the process took way too long to repeat.



Sooooo cute!!!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## buddhas_mom

NikkiQ said:


> Sooooo cute!!!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Thank you Nikki!!


----------



## Evolving78

itsjusthair88
how are you going to quit on us!  i understand if you need a break and don't want to focus too much on hair, but you are not quitting!  this is a year long challenge, and it's only the beginning!  so take a break, but you are not quitting!  and you can complain all you want!  this is a challenge and we are all going through it in some way shape or form!  we are here for you!  you have been here for other people, so allow us to give back some hair love to you!

come back to us when you are ready! HUGS!


----------



## Evolving78

buddhas_mom said:


> I decided to try a perm rod set for the week. I like the results but the process took way too long to repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192409



aww!  so pretty!  i want some rods now!  but i don't want to do them myself and i am scared of anyone combing my hair at this point.


----------



## gvin89

Put my mini twists in!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mjon912

NikkiQ and bun challengers, does it have to be a sock bun...I'm down if it just has to be some kind of bun, and can we get a pass for like a day, Feb is the month of love...and it's my anniversary month (they are the same day) I want to wear a cute curly style

newnyer we were on it to, followed the guidelines to a T... Small meal an hour before, modified our diets, and remember to drink your shakes after your done... Truth my bf HULKED up lol, to the point his arms weren't fitting into his work shirts anymore and people nicknamed him superman at his job lol..I took a lot more breaks doing it but i was consistent for about a month and a half, then I got a touch up and said to h.ell with it lol

growbaby aww feel better

shesheshe22 keep up your hard work, I can see you making it before the years end 

buddhas_mom omg that looks beautiful...how long did it take!

itsjusthair88 I think we all feel like that sometimes, but the year has just begun, I almost always drop in and out of challenges, just take a break from us, we still love you  if spring time comes and you still feel the same way then drop us, but with the warmer weather and longer days you might want to get back into the swing of things with your hair care...either way do what makes you happy and I hope you reach your goals


----------



## longhairdreaming

Ladies I have had a great tragedy  I took my braids out and in the process of attempting to get out a knot with scissors I cut off a chunk of hair


----------



## Lurkee

buddhas_mom said:


> I decided to try a perm rod set for the week. I like the results but the process took way too long to repeat.




Gorgeous hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

Mjon912 said:


> @NikkiQ and bun challengers, does it have to be a sock bun...I'm down if it just has to be some kind of bun, and can we get a pass for like a day, Feb is the month of love...and it's my anniversary month (they are the same day) I want to wear a cute curly style


 
Well it originally started out as a sock bun challenge, but I think any bun would be fine. What do you ladies think?? 

And you don't need a pass. I suggested that we only have to wear the bun at least 3 times a week. Leaves you 4 days to wear your hair however you want 




longhairdreaming said:


> Ladies I have had a great tragedy  I took my braids out and in the process of attempting to get out a knot with scissors I cut off a chunk of hair


 
Oh noooooooo!!!!! Where did you cut this piece from??


----------



## longhairdreaming

NikkiQ thanks. It come from the back towards the middle so I can cover it till it grows back.


----------



## buddhas_mom

shortdub78 said:


> aww!  so pretty!  i want some rods now!  but i don't want to do them myself and i am scared of anyone combing my hair at this point.


Thank you! You should try it. Its totally worth it!



Lurkee said:


> Gorgeous hair.


Thank you!


----------



## buddhas_mom

NikkiQ How long will the challenge last?


----------



## Mjon912

longhairdreaming =\ oh no, I'm glad it's in a spot that can be covered but that sucks

NikkiQ ok I'm down, just let us know when it starts

Off topic but does anyone have twitter? I just got it and I can't figure it out  I've been on since sun and have 1 follower, I had 2 but I got un followed, I guess I'm boring, Facebook and Instagram were simple, twitter I'm like having a mental block with...how do I find friends/followers


----------



## NikkiQ

Mini challenge will run for the month of February


----------



## NikkiQ

Just made my satin covered sock bun. Looks horrible,but it'll work lol

View attachment 2013-01-31 14.19.07.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Lurkee

I am down for the challenge. I wear a bun to work anyway. I have finally come to love the way I look in it. I wear my hair down on the weekend when I go out. Works for me.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Just made my satin covered sock bun. Looks horrible,but it'll work lol
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Ooh, what satin fabric did you use?  It actually looks really good, like store bought good!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle I used an old satin bonnet, cut it into a continuous long strip, secured it on with a bit of crafter's glue (holds MUCH better than hot glue),and wrapped it.


----------



## Evolving78

ok ya'll!  this is my survival bun, or my house bun! 

i know my nape could use some brushing, but like i said, house bun!   i can't wait to grow some more hair, so it can look fuller.  but this is what i am working with now with nothing added. 

sorry if the pic is too big.


----------



## LucSra

*Current hair length*
APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Relaxed

*BSL goal month*
April 2013

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
Shampoo once a week, cowash once a week, DC twice a week, air drying all the time (a heat pass maybe every 2-3 months) and I moisturize and seal every night. My hair is up in a bun 98% of the time.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
Hoping I won't have to change anything

*Post a beginning picture*


----------



## NikkiQ

Welcome LucSra  April is gonna be here in no time. You're already practically grazing BSL now


----------



## LucSra

NikkiQ said:


> Welcome @LucSra  April is gonna be here in no time. You're already practically grazing BSL now



Thanks for the welcome.  
I would be the happiest girl in the world if I could actually reach my goal by April. Crossing my fingers that I don't have any setbacks.


----------



## deedoswell

shortdub78 said:


> ok ya'll!  this is my survival bun, or my house bun!
> 
> i know my nape could use some brushing, but like i said, house bun!   i can't wait to grow some more hair, so it can look fuller.  but this is what i am working with now with nothing added.
> 
> sorry if the pic is too big.



Beautiful "house bun"!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

buddhas_mom said:


> I decided to try a perm rod set for the week. I like the results but the process took way too long to repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192409


 
You are beautiful and this hairstyle suits you, now tell me how you did it so I can be like you!!! .  I need all the steps, products and all.  Thank you!!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

shortdub78 said:


> ok ya'll! this is my survival bun, or my house bun!
> 
> i know my nape could use some brushing, but like i said, house bun!  i can't wait to grow some more hair, so it can look fuller. but this is what i am working with now with nothing added.
> 
> sorry if the pic is too big.


 
I wish my bun looked that thick, my looks anorexic!!! Beautiful and congrats on the bun..in the oven and on the back of your head!!! lol


----------



## Evolving78

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I wish my bun looked that thick, my looks anorexic!!! Beautiful and congrats on the bun..in the oven and on the back of your head!!! lol



oh thank you Ms. Lady!  i am trying to get like Sunnieb and Divachyk!  i know i got some ways to go to get in a league with them!


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> ok ya'll!  this is my survival bun, or my house bun!
> 
> i know my nape could use some brushing, but like i said, house bun!   i can't wait to grow some more hair, so it can look fuller.  but this is what i am working with now with nothing added.
> 
> sorry if the pic is too big.



What are you talking about lady!?  This bun is full and gorgeous, definitely worthy of being seen outside the house.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> What are you talking about lady!?  This bun is full and gorgeous, definitely worthy of being seen outside the house.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



thanks Surga!  i do wear it outside, but i try to make it more neater, and i use a bun net thing over it.  i use flowers and hair clips to make it look better.  i think i will be more confident at the end of the year.  that relaxed bun thread makes my bun look busted! 

your protective styles are always so neat.  i need to be more like you!


----------



## HeChangedMyName

so ladies,  I want to start trying some nice braided styles, but for the life of me, my braids on my own hair look a hot mess.

Do you have any suggestions on getting the braids neat and uniform?  Any awesome youtube suggestions?

I love my wig, she is the bombdotcom, but i want to do more with my own tresses.


----------



## growbaby

Hey ladies,

Feeling a little better today. Thanx for all the get well wishes. Decided to muster up some energy and finish my LAST 4 twists in the middle of my head that have been neglected for the last 4 days of my sickness  For my first time installing any form of extensions in my hair I think I did a presentable job  2 ppl asked me how much I charge to do others hair LOL. Anywho here's a pic, please excuse the obvious state of illness in my face.


----------



## Evolving78

growbaby said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Feeling a little better today. Thanx for all the get well wishes. Decided to muster up some energy and finish my LAST 4 twists in the middle of my head that have been neglected for the last 4 days of my sickness  For my first time installing any form of extensions in my hair I think I did a presentable job  2 ppl asked me how much I charge to do others hair LOL. Anywho here's a pic, please excuse the obvious state of illness in my face.
> 
> View attachment 192459



i like them a lot!


----------



## SimJam

Just came back from my division  retreat and social was the best one yet! 

We were just clowning around in the bootay shot pic


Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> hair feels nice and well conditioned.  i had a couple of broken hairs during the detangling. i use a comb more so than my fingers.  that's why i use my fingers to avoid breakage.  but it wasn't bad and nothing a normal person wouldn't experience.  i haven't been to magical breakage no land yet, but i haven't been experiencing much of any breakage between washings.
> 
> as far as this bun challenge, are we wearing nothing but buns? because i will need a couple of passes this coming month.



I was thinking more like one no bun day per week...


----------



## Angel of the North

buddhas_mom said:


> I decided to try a perm rod set for the week. I like the results but the process took way too long to repeat.



buddhas_mom I've got some serious hair envy going on right now , that set is lovely, it really suits you and you did a great job. 



longhairdreaming said:


> Ladies I have had a great tragedy  I took my braids out and in the process of attempting to get out a knot with scissors I cut off a chunk of hair



longhairdreaming I'm so sorry this happened, I'm glad it isn't too noticeable a.nd I hope it grows back real quick



NikkiQ said:


> Just made my satin covered sock bun. Looks horrible,but it'll work lol.



NikkiQ You did a great job, it looks professional 



LucSra said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> I would be the happiest girl in the world if I could actually reach my goal by April. Crossing my fingers that I don't have any setbacks.



LucSra  you look like you're almost there 



growbaby said:


> Hey ladies, Feeling a little better today. Thanx for all the get well wishes. Decided to muster up some energy and finish my LAST 4 twists in the middle of my head that have been neglected for the last 4 days of my sickness  For my first time installing any form of extensions in my hair I think I did a presentable job  2 ppl asked me how much I charge to do others hair LOL. Anywho here's a pic, please excuse the obvious state of illness in my face.



growbaby Glad you're feeling better, you did a a great job especially being sick and all.


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> ok ya'll!  this is my survival bun, or my house bun!
> 
> i know my nape could use some brushing, but like i said, house bun!   i can't wait to grow some more hair, so it can look fuller.  but this is what i am working with now with nothing added.
> 
> sorry if the pic is too big.



Pretty, pretty, pretty.


----------



## Angel of the North

Random thought: I think this hair anorexia is contagious 

I tried the bun tool out, the long and short of it is that I need more hair, I didn't have enough to cover the bottom of the bun  I'll try it again when I get my touch-up, right now the regrowth is crazy.....


----------



## Cattypus1

Angel of the North said:


> Random thought: I think this hair anorexia is contagious
> 
> I tried the bun tool out, the long and short of it is that I need more hair, I didn't have enough to cover the bottom of the bun  I'll try it again when I get my touch-up, right now the regrowth is crazy.....



I have a doughnut but I recently learned to do the sock bun but I use a satiny cloth scrunchie and it makes the bun have more texture and I don't need as much length.


----------



## Angel of the North

I've been searching for silk socks on ebay a 100% silk starts at £22 and 80% silk, 20% spandex £5.99 I won't lie, I'm tempted to try the latter.

I also want to dig out my doughnut sponge and cover it with some silk material, NikkiQ has got me wanting to customise 

Random thought: I love this thread


----------



## Angel of the North

Cattypus1 said:


> I have a doughnut but I recently learned to do the sock bun but I use a satiny cloth scrunchie and it makes the bun have more texture and I don't need as much length.



The satin scrunchies are not that easy to get hold of over here in the UK, they used to be everywhere, especially in the 90's, now I can hardly find them and when I do, they're asking for £5 for something that used to sell 2-5 for £1 erplexed


----------



## KiWiStyle

Angel of the North said:


> I've been searching for silk socks on ebay a 100% silk starts at £22 and 80% silk, 20% spandex £5.99 I won't lie, I'm tempted to try the latter.
> 
> I also want to dig out my doughnut sponge and cover it with some silk material, NikkiQ has got me wanting to customise
> 
> Random thought: I love this thread



Because if Nikki, I went to Sally's and bought a $3 black satin wrap scarf.  It's the long, narrow one and when DH gets home I'm going to ask for his gorilla glue to glue the last piece in place.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

Well wash day had come early because my SO is coming in town for the weekend!!!  I will not be on LHCF until Monday!  Lol I'm soooo excited.  Now how shall I style these twists???

growbaby I would get you to do mine!!!


----------



## growbaby

jprayze said:


> Well wash day had come early because my SO is coming in town for the weekend!!!  I will not be on LHCF until Monday!  Lol I'm soooo excited.  Now how shall I style these twists???
> 
> growbaby I would get you to do mine!!!



Lol noway! Your twists are lovely, u made me take the plunge to go ahead and try


----------



## PULLitBabyItsReal

shortdub78 said:


> itsjusthair88
> 
> it's time for a change!  i went through a phase like that several times.  but i don't think you want to cut your hair or color it.  but i remember i was feeling like crap and hair was the last thing on my mind.  my hair was becoming too much, plus a lot of other personal stuff i had going on.  well, i decided one day that i was going to cut my hair.  i got off of work, went to my brother's barber, and told him to cut it all off.  when i got out of his chair, i felt so free!  i went home, showered, put some makeup on, and felt like my old self again.  i bought some new clothes too and did a lot of personal/mental house cleaning.
> 
> you gotta feel good about what you are doing, growing hair shouldn't be a punishment.  when i was natural i felt sort of limited when it came to trying to grow my hair out, once it past the TWA phase.  when i had locs, i felt more free and didn't have to hide and protective style my hair.  my locs were my protective style, but i didn't feel limited.
> 
> you just need to get your groove back!  right now, i feel and look a hot mess.  i need a mani and pedi so bad.  i can't fit anything anymore.   i wear my hair in a bun, because i can't be bothered right now. once i drop this baby, hopefully i can pull it back together again.



Giiiiiiirl. This last paragraph u wrote is me all day. Two months to drop & I'm praying to the Gods that I will become myself again!


----------



## BraunSugar

*What is this I'm hearing about a bun challenge????*

I am mildly offended. Y'all know I am hosting the Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth challenge for the first quarter of the year. Why don't you guys join us? 



I'm not offended for real.  You guys are more than welcome to lurk if you don't join. If you do start a bun challenge, let me know plz.

*As for my hair:* I'm cowashing more frequently because I've started jogging again. I'm using VO5 moisture milks currently. I'm wondering if there is a better option that I can find on the ground. Not looking for anything expensive because I still use black soap to do an actual wash. The condish is more of a refresher than anything.


----------



## Angelicus

Ain't no bun going on right here. I did follow the advice of wearing my hair curly though. It's helping me get over the fact that my hair does not grow the same on both sides. Thank you.


----------



## NikkiQ

BraunSugar said:


> *What is this I'm hearing about a bun challenge????*
> 
> I am mildly offended. Y'all know I am hosting the Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth challenge for the first quarter of the year. Why don't you guys join us?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not offended for real.  You guys are more than welcome to lurk if you don't join. If you do start a bun challenge, let me know plz.
> 
> *As for my hair:* I'm cowashing more frequently because I've started jogging again. I'm using VO5 moisture milks currently. I'm wondering if there is a better option that I can find on the ground. Not looking for anything expensive because I still use black soap to do an actual wash. The condish is more of a refresher than anything.


 
Now BraunSugar you already know I'm up in your challenge already . This is just for fun in here for the ladies that's been stealing their DH's socks and making sock buns *Looks at KiWiStyle* No harm done. Just for a month.


----------



## Evolving78

Angelicus said:


> Ain't no bun going on right here. I did follow the advice of wearing my hair curly though. It's helping me get over the fact that my hair does not grow the same on both sides. Thank you.



you can use hair clips on the sides to keep your hair in place. that's what i have been doing when i want it to look more neater.


----------



## Evolving78

BraunSugar said:


> *What is this I'm hearing about a bun challenge????*
> 
> I am mildly offended. Y'all know I am hosting the Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth challenge for the first quarter of the year. Why don't you guys join us?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not offended for real.  You guys are more than welcome to lurk if you don't join. If you do start a bun challenge, let me know plz.
> 
> *As for my hair:* I'm cowashing more frequently because I've started jogging again. I'm using VO5 moisture milks currently. I'm wondering if there is a better option that I can find on the ground. Not looking for anything expensive because I still use black soap to do an actual wash. The condish is more of a refresher than anything.



hey lady!  i am in that challenge too!


----------



## NikkiQ

Went to the store on base yesterday and lucked up and found some Scunci no slip grip sets with 1 thick headband, 2 thin ones and 2 ponytail holders for freakin 69 cents!!! DH had to stop me from buying them all. Perfect for making buns.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Now BraunSugar you already know I'm up in your challenge already . This is just for fun in here for the ladies that's been stealing their DH's socks and making sock buns *Looks at KiWiStyle* No harm done. Just for a month.



Yeah, "WE" stole our DH's socks and if I go down we're all going down....I'm jotting down names and taking notes, yep.  Seriously though, I just declared February sock bun month and some ladies thought it was a good idea and then it just rolled into a mini sock bun challenge.  I decided to do themed months just like I do a sealing oil of the month, it helps with consistency and allows me to use all my different oils too.  I'll have to lurk over there for some pointers.


----------



## GettingKinky

How many of you all regularly wash your hair with baking soda and wate?. I did it yesterday and my hair feels great. I think I am slightly low porosity so the baking soda may have opened my cuticles and helped the conditioner absorb better. I finished off with an ACV rinse and I just love the results, but I don't know if baking soda is too harsh to use on a weekly basis. Do any of you have experience with this?


----------



## hairqueen7

buddhas_mom said:


> I decided to try a perm rod set for the week. I like the results but the process took way too long to repeat.



I'm not in this challenge but I so love ur hair r u natural? N please tell me wat size r these so I can try this style so beautiful omg


----------



## naturalagain2

Week 2 in protective style mode. 2 more weeks to go. I'm juicing 2x a day. I oil my scalp when my scalp gets itchy (so far only twice this week).

I found a local indian store. They had a few powders I was looking for and I bought Amla Plus Hair oil. I can't wait to try them. I ask the lady about the rest of the powders on my list and she said she would order the powders I had listed that wasn't in the store. I can't wait to take my hair out and play. 2.more.weeks!


----------



## longhairdreaming

Washed and Dc'd with Aphogee 2min and AO HSR, and did 8 plaits. It's back to my wigs since I'm trying to avoid heat till my hair package gets here plus I'm not trusting my hair in my hands(or anyone elses) for a couple weeks.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

My husband comes home last night and gets all excited when he sees the mixer on the counter...Hey Babe you making a cake....Man nawl, get away from that bowl that is for my hair....His facial expression was priceless....lol....

Bored.com...made this yummy (well so far) hair sealer from some shea butter that I couldnt be bothered with cause its so hard to get it out of the container. So the creamy wonderfulness is shea butter, coconut oil, JBCO and wheat germ oil. Melted the shea butter (double broiler) added the other oils and let it set on the counter til almost firm them whipped. I used it last night, cant see it being anything but good for my hair because of the ingredients.

Now I am working on this sulfur mix to apply to my scalp. Put the sulfur and a little olive oil in the microwave for 45 seconds, the sulfur seemed to be less gritty after it was heated, will see once it sets and I can whip it. Added some other misc added oils and such (MN mix and MT mix).  Hoping this will eliminate some of the drips and the grit of making it with liquid oils. 

Trying to get my 6 inches this year!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

I just had a small breakfast, my vitamins, Mineral Rich and my fruit/veggie smoothie.  Today marks the first day of my exercise regimen!  I'm starting slow and will just walk a few miles on my treadmill. Once I build my cardio up, I plan to do Zumba on Wii and at a fitness program.  After that I may even do a bootcamp :-O!  I should be ready to roll on Chicago's beautiful lake front again by the time the warm weather hits.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam

hair complements make my day, especially when they're unexpected.

so Im speaking to our operations manager about our inhouse recycling programme and at the end of the convo he says, well at least you sound in a better mood than last week when we spoke, to which I responded, well a dont remember that, maybe i was just having a bad day.

he says ... well I know it wasnt because of a bad hair day, because your hair always looks good !
me: CHEEEEEZING 

and the other instance this week was when my Bfs friend saw me in the supermarket and remarked how nice my hair looked (he always complements me on my hair)

when I told my BF (because he didnt like the style I had my hair in) he says ... Brian (thats his friend) has some sort of freaky fascination with your hair, hes always talking about it. i was like 

Brians wife has beautiful thick relaxed hair BTW, maybe he *does* have a thing for hair hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kerryann

KiWiStyle said:


> I just had a small breakfast, my vitamins, Mineral Rich and my fruit/veggie smoothie.  Today marks the first day of my exercise regimen!  I'm starting slow and will just walk a few miles on my treadmill. Once I build my cardio up, I plan to do Zumba on Wii and at a fitness program.  After that I may even do a bootcamp :-O!  I should be ready to roll on Chicago's beautiful lake front again by the time the warm weather hits.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle we are on the same thing..my vitamins, mineral rich and my fruit and veggie smoothie. I did my kettle bell baby workout and the went to the gym and rode that bike for an hour. drank over a 100 oz of water already.. sweaty hair but lord knows thats the reason why braids are fantastic.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Kerryann said:


> KiWiStyle we are on the same thing..my vitamins, mineral rich and my fruit and veggie smoothie. I did my kettle bell baby workout and the went to the gym and rode that bike for an hour. drank over a 100 oz of water already.. sweaty hair but lord knows thats the reason why braids are fantastic.



Kerryann, cool a fitness buddy, lol!  I just finished my brisk walk on the TM, I walked 1 mile and burned 100 calories, I forgot my carb numbers because I accidentally pulled the cord out before I saw it.  I drank only 32 oz of water so far, I need to more than double that before the day ends.  I bought a sweat band from Sally's yesterday and its so much better than grabbing for the towel.  

My goal is to lose about 10 lbs, tone my body  and stimulate hair growth.  I like taking my vitamins and smoothies just before my workout to get all those nutrients pumping thru my body.  

This time next year I'm going to have a banging body and beautiful long hair!!  40/+ and Fabulous!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

I will try to bun this month with my twists!!!  Key word is try...off to YT


----------



## Kerryann

KiWiStyle said:


> Kerryann, cool a fitness buddy, lol!  I just finished my brisk walk on the TM, I walked 1 mile and burned 100 calories, I forgot my carb numbers because I accidentally pulled the cord out before I saw it.  I drank only 32 oz of water so far, I need to more than double that before the day ends.  I bought a sweat band from Sally's yesterday and its so much better than grabbing for the towel.
> 
> My goal is to lose about 10 lbs, tone my body  and stimulate hair growth.  I like taking my vitamins and smoothies just before my workout to get all those nutrients pumping thru my body.
> 
> This time next year I'm going to have a banging body and beautiful long hair!!  40/+ and Fabulous!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




KiWiStyle yes mam well im just trying to keep my weight down with this pregnancy. Im going for the pass bsl strands even if its just one by the end of this year. With my other children i was not working out so i want to make this a different experience.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Kerryann said:


> KiWiStyle yes mam well im just trying to keep my weight down with this pregnancy. Im going for the pass bsl strands even if its just one by the end of this year. With my other children i was not working out so i want to make this a different experience.




I remember reading that you are expecting, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## BraunSugar

Kerryann You are pregnant too??? Congrats!!! So many 2013 babies on the way! None from me though. LOL. That's so sweet!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Hi ladies.  If you're doing the mini sock bun/bun challenge for the month of February, *will* *you please thank this post*.  I just want to see who's all in for accountability purposes because I'm already needing a push, a roller set on freshly relaxed hair is calling my name...bows head in shame. I'm strong and thankfully this is a short month.


----------



## NikkiQ

Back away from those rollers KiWiStyle...at least for a little while. If you do cave, wear your roller set fresh for a few days then bun that hair right up.


----------



## Kerryann

Thank you ladies once again


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Back away from those rollers KiWiStyle...at least for a little while. If you do cave, wear your roller set fresh for a few days then bun that hair right up.



I'm not going to set...yet.  I don't care much about styling my hair or curls, I just want to practice RS on relaxed hair, I stopped last month because my roots were too nappy and causing breakage.  March = Rollersetting month!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm not going to set...yet. I don't care much about styling my hair or curls, I just want to practice RS on relaxed hair, I stopped last month because my roots were too nappy and causing breakage. March = Rollersetting month!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Now I KNOW shortdub78 and crlsweetie912 would love to hear about a rollersetting month


----------



## DaLady82

This is my official starting pic for this challenge. The other one was not a great pic. This pic was taken a few days after my first relaxer of the year which was Jan 15th. Now please forgive my back fat. I am working on that this year too. And is it just me, my bra strap looks so freakin far away.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think it looks far b/c of the angle you took the pic DaLady82


----------



## Angela4769

NikkiQ said:


> Now I KNOW @shortdub78 and @crlsweetie912 would love to hear about a rollersetting month


 
Did I hear somebody say rollersetting month?? Count me in. My head is too big to be walking around with a bun all month. Everybody calls me Gina (you know...from Martin?). Rollersets are my friends. The fresh shiny curls take the attention off my head!


----------



## HeChangedMyName

dang,  i missed it,  i heard about a bun challenge, now a rollersetting month. . .

what gives?  I've been in this straight wig for three days and I am in full appreciation for my coils.  This straight stuff is NOT the bidness on these windy days.  lol  I don't know how I did it for so many years


----------



## tiffjust2002

~Current hair length

In between APL and BSL

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural

~BSL goal month
April/May 2013

~Current Reggie and styling choices
Wash once a week or once every 2 weeks, co-wash once a week, PS 90% of the time in a bun. DC every other wash.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
Nothing, just keep on keepin' on.

~Post a beginning picture


Left side pic is Jan 2013 on stretched hair. Right side pic is flat ironed in Nov 2012.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yay!!!! tiffjust2002 is here!  lady. Now I get to see all your cute styles in here too so I can steal them!


----------



## Angel of the North

KiWiStyle said:


> Yeah, "WE" stole our DH's socks and if I go down we're all going down....I'm jotting down names and taking notes, yep.  Seriously though, I just declared February sock bun month and some ladies thought it was a good idea and then it just rolled into a mini sock bun challenge.  I decided to do themed months just like* I do a sealing oil of the month, it helps with consistency and allows me to use all my different oils too.*  I'll have to lurk over there for some pointers.



At bolded: I do this too. I use an oil for a month, that oil is used for pre-poos, HOTs and sealing, this way I can see exactly how the oil works for my hair, I also get to use up my oils quicker.



hairqueen7 said:


> I'm not in this challenge but I so love ur hair r u natural? N please tell me wat size r these so I can try this style so beautiful omg



I smell a tutorial on the horizon buddhas_mom


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Bunning it bunning it bunning it wild #llcoolj!!


----------



## MicheePrings

Mjon912 said:


> @MicheePrings your twists look so beautiful! How do you wash your hair and keep them from unraveling


 

Mjon912
Thank you. I haven't washed them yet, not sure I will. Tuesday (Feb 5) will be two weeks and my scalp is already acting up so I might use some diluted apple cider vinegar and a cotton swab to deal with my scalp, and retwist the ones on the perimeter. I continue to moisturize and seal my ends every couple days.


----------



## KiWiStyle

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Bunning it bunning it bunning it wild #llcoolj!!



So pretty!!  I love sock buns!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Carmelella

In the process of making my wig!! So excited!  Hope it comes out right!  If this works out I'm doing a 6 month stretch and will relax this summer and be at BSL!!!!  It's on!


----------



## Mjon912

This is why I fail at 'hide your hair' and 'ps' challenges, I haven't worn my hair down in weeks, months maybe but as soon as I said I'm down for our mini bun challenge what do I do?!? Wear my hair down smh...

On another note, has anyone used or still use hair trigger growth elixir? I am still using mine, although not everyday but I was wondering if anyone saw a major surge in growth while using it...I'm going to continue since I love the smell (vanilla pound cake)

Carmelella how do you make a wig???

KaramelDiva1978 that's a huge bun...it pretty tho and the shine love it!!!

tiffjust2002 your hair is gorgeous!!! I a soo jealous of the thickness!!! It looks great...I want my hair to look like yours when it grows up

Angela4769 a bun challenge I'd fail at but rollersetting I can do, I only rollerset now but I set to wrap and wear my hair straight, I'd love to try curly styes and get some tips


----------



## Sholapie

Hi al  I've been feeling in a funk lately with my hair so I decided to straighten (im in a no heat challenge so only plan to do so once or twice more this year) Well i'm really happy with the progress and I think it's getting thicker slowly lol

Last time I straightened 24th Nov 2012


Today


----------



## Danewshe

Sholapie said:


> Hi al  I've been feeling in a funk lately with my hair so I decided to straighten (im in a no heat challenge so only plan to do so once or twice more this year) Well i'm really happy with the progress and I think it's getting thicker
> 
> Looks like it's thickened up a lot. Great job! You'll be bsl in no time!


----------



## Sholapie

shesheshe22 thank you!! I hope so


----------



## NikkiQ

So close Sholapie!!!! You're gonna be one of our first graduates already and it's just February!!


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

I havent been here for awhile because I been feeling overwhelmed with everything. My hair is feeling more soft and not tangle. Last thing I did a protein treatment my hair was a hot mess but now its good. I had did a cowash with he essences with a tea rinse


----------



## Sholapie

:trampolin aww thanks!! NikkiQ I wont be straightening again until at least May which is great because I love this challenge


----------



## Sholapie

BeautifullyExotic Sorry to hear about your bad protein experience. Which one did you use?


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

Sholapie said:


> BeautifullyExotic Sorry to hear about your bad protein experience. Which one did you use?



I had made my own. Use mane n tail, queen helen super cholesterol, egg,honey evco, and olive oil. I think thats a whole lot of protein


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Ohhh yeah. That's a lot of protein in that mixture BeautifullyExotic


----------



## NikkiQ

Heading to the beach to collect some sea glass. Might create a few new hair pieces for my store. Time to bun this hair up! Ain't trying to get any salt in it while snorkeling.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

NikkiQ said:


> Heading to the beach to collect some sea glass. Might create a few new hair pieces for my store. Time to bun this hair up! Ain't trying to get any salt in it while snorkeling.



Have fun n b careful


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

What should I eliminate next for a protein teatment? I do my protein treatment.once a month


----------



## KiWiStyle

Sholapie said:


> Hi al  I've been feeling in a funk lately with my hair so I decided to straighten (im in a no heat challenge so only plan to do so once or twice more this year) Well i'm really happy with the progress and I think it's getting thicker slowly lol
> 
> Last time I straightened 24th Nov 2012
> 
> Today



Sometimes we have to do a necessary evil...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

BeautifullyExotic said:


> I had made my own. Use mane n tail, queen helen super cholesterol, egg,honey evco, and olive oil. I think thats a whole lot of protein



Were you experiencing moisture overload?  I agree, that is a lot of protein at once :-O.  How do you plan to reverse this??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Sholapie

NikkiQ said:


> Heading to the beach to collect some sea glass. Might create a few new hair pieces for my store. Time to bun this hair up! Ain't trying to get any salt in it while snorkeling.



I happen to love sea glass lol so smooth and beautiful. I would love to see what you make nikki


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Heading to the beach to collect some sea glass. Might create a few new hair pieces for my store. Time to bun this hair up! Ain't trying to get any salt in it while snorkeling.



Good luck!  I have to check out your store...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

KiWiStyle said:


> Were you experiencing moisture overload?  I agree, that is a lot of protein at once :-O.  How do you plan to reverse this??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Idk. I was hoping you guys can give me some pointers


----------



## GettingKinky

Sholapie said:


> Hi al  I've been feeling in a funk lately with my hair so I decided to straighten (im in a no heat challenge so only plan to do so once or twice more this year) Well i'm really happy with the progress and I think it's getting thicker slowly lol



Sholapie wow your hair has gotten much thicker. Nice work!


----------



## buddhas_mom

Mjon912 said:


> buddhas_mom omg that looks beautiful...how long did it take!



Mjon912 It took almost 2 hours to put in. Only because I was messing around and stopped to do other things a couple times. I kept them in over night then had to sit under the dryer for 2 hours the next day. 



SunySydeofLyfe said:


> You are beautiful and this hairstyle suits you, now tell me how you did it so I can be like you!!! .  I need all the steps, products and all.  Thank you!!!



SunySydeofLyfe Thanks so much! I used clear eco styler gel, evoo, motions heat protector, a rat tail comb and 5 packs of the pinkish purplish perm rods. I think the size is 9/16 with 12 in a pack. I started in the front rolling small sections toward my face. Then rolled the back. I believe my order was heat protectant, oil, comb, gel, roller. It worked best when I saturated each section with a lot of gel first. I air-dried over night then sat under the dryer for 2 hours. It took a while to dry. Took the rollers out, separated the curls a lot then lifted the roots with a pick. The pick helped to make it look fuller. It looked better each but I had to separate the curls again each morning. Thats about it!



Angel of the North said:


> buddhas_mom I've got some serious hair envy going on right now , that set is lovely, it really suits you and you did a great job.



Thanks so much! 



hairqueen7 said:


> I'm not in this challenge but I so love ur hair r u natural? N please tell me wat size r these so I can try this style so beautiful omg


hairqueen7 Thank you! I am natural. I used the pinkish-purple 9/16 size perm rods. 5 packs


----------



## NikkiQ

Sea glass collection was a success! Got some pretty greens and blues for some hair combs. Should work on them soon and show you guys. 

SN-the link to my store is in my siggy


----------



## lamaria211

Yesterday I made a HOT mix using EVOCO, EVOO, Walnut oil, and GSO.
Today I put some of my HOT on my dry hair and put my Wen 613 over it I left it on for about 10mins while I showered then rinsed


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Sea glass collection was a success! Got some pretty greens and blues for some hair combs. Should work on them soon and show you guys.
> 
> SN-the link to my store is in my siggy



i was so sleep on that!  beautiful things you have!  i really like the earrings.  after this baby, i will be shopping!


----------



## Evolving78

i guess i will be cowashing and dc'ing my hair today.  i feel buildup and my ends will start tripping soon if i don't remove it.  i just did a light dusting.  wish i had the energy to do something cute.  but it will be in my usual bun.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm sitting with my henndigo on, I have about 5 more hours before I rinse it out.  I added a tad but more indigo than usual because the red is getting deeper.  I hope it's not to dark...we shall see. I plan to steam DC  and then leave it in until just before bed time.  I'm not risking any dryness this time.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm sitting with my henndigo on, I have about 5 more hours before I rinse it out.  I added a tad but more indigo than usual because the red is getting deeper.  I hope it's not to dark...we shall see. I plan to steam DC  and then leave it in until just before bed time.  I'm not risking any dryness this time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I need to do the same thing today. I am out of henna though so looks like it'll be Monday but Ill mix it up tonight.  Think I may avoid the conditioner this time around for a deeper Auburn color. Pre-pooed with Sulphur oil on the scalp and grapeseed oil on the hair strands. Got a good deep condition coming my way.


----------



## isawstars

My Wen finally arrived!  I'm gonna put my hair in twists tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Just shampooed with my sulfate free poo, I DC, then let air dry. I did have a few tangles but got them under control. I applied my Leave in and sealed with my coconut oil and put into my Bantu knots now I'm under the dryer for about ten min to help set my hair for a knot out. This is only due to the superbowl party I'm going to tomorrow or else I would bun and throw on my satin bonnet.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster

I am doing my first henna, hoping for the best


----------



## NikkiQ

Yall making me want to shampoo and DC my hair tonight,but we're going back to Jobos tomorrow so it would defeat the purpose. Another bun in my future.


----------



## Cattypus1

No henndigo this weekend for me. Just a Wen cleanse and a DC using L'Oreal Damage Erasing Balm. I'm steam-cleaning my bathroom floor while I DC.  New product for me but I'm trying it because it contains ceramide.


----------



## KiWiStyle

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I need to do the same thing today. I am out of henna though so looks like it'll be Monday but Ill mix it up tonight.  Think I may avoid the conditioner this time around for a deeper Auburn color. Pre-pooed with Sulphur oil on the scalp and grapeseed oil on the hair strands. Got a good deep condition coming my way.



I bought a whole year's supply during Henna Sooq's Black Friday sale, I'm not running out no time soon!  The boxes are stored in my freezer ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

Soooo SO and I were going to get pics together tomorrow, but he made a subtle comment that he would like some pics with just my hair and nothing else.  Now this was unusual bc he never usually has a preference,  He said he liked the twists, but wanted the pics to reflect what I look like normally which most of time is a straight style, created by flat ironing my natural hair.  I blame it on the 2012 APL challenge which got my hair growing strong and healthy lol...i guess the man loves MY hair


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> Soooo SO and I were going to get pics together tomorrow, but he made a subtle comment that he would like some pics with just my hair and nothing else.  Now this was unusual bc he never usually has a preference,  He said he liked the twists, but wanted the pics to reflect what I look like normally which most of time is a straight style, created by flat ironing my natural hair.  I blame it on the 2012 APL challenge which got my hair growing strong and healthy lol...i guess the man loves MY hair



Hey don't be blaming my challenge lady!  The man loves you and your hair.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I think our DH's and SO's are closet hair lovers.  They don't say a word while we're EL & NL , but as soon as we start getting length, APL and beyond they start drooling all over themselves.  My DH is going to lose his mind when I meet my next goal!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Why is this comb so dang on AWESOME!!!
View attachment 192857

I'm guessing its the Jibere knock-off but I think it must be discontinued because the comb shown in the picture is all Sally's sells now.  Anyway, I have bone combs of every size and when I tried the bone Detangling comb in the shower, I was like oh, he!! No!  I bought this comb about a month ago and it detangled my hair like its no tomorrow, newly relaxed and deep in my stretch.  I read somewhere that the Jibere works even better...I cannot imagine that but I'm willing to give it a shot.  Does anyone know where I can buy one?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North

BraunSugar said:


> *What is this I'm hearing about a bun challenge????*
> 
> I am mildly offended. Y'all know I am hosting the Twist/Braid/Bun for Growth challenge for the first quarter of the year. Why don't you guys join us?
> I'm not offended for real.  You guys are more than welcome to lurk if you don't join. If you do start a bun challenge, let me know plz.



BraunSugar I'm not gonna lie, I was eye balling this challenge, especially as I only intend to bun, wear braids under wigs and twists (after some of the twists I've been seeing in this thread) for this year. I'll be over there in a heartbeat if you'll have me. 



Angela4769 said:


> Did I hear somebody say rollersetting month?? Count me in. My head is too big to be walking around with a bun all month. Everybody calls me Gina (you know...from Martin?). Rollersets are my friends. The fresh shiny curls take the attention off my head!



Buns for Feb, rollers in March.... this is getting juicy  Maybe we can add some wigs for April, braids another month and twists? 



Carmelella said:


> In the process of making my wig!! So excited!  Hope it comes out right!  If this works out I'm doing a 6 month stretch and will relax this summer and be at BSL!!!!  It's on!



Carmelella I want to know all the details , if you used any YT tutorials, could you share the links please?



Sholapie said:


> Hi al  I've been feeling in a funk lately with my hair so I decided to straighten (im in a no heat challenge so only plan to do so once or twice more this year) Well i'm really happy with the progress and I think it's getting thicker slowly lol



Sholapie Your hair is gorgeous, you've mad some great progress and are so close to BSL 



NikkiQ said:


> Sea glass collection was a success! Got some pretty greens and blues for some hair combs. Should work on them soon and show you guys. SN-the link to my store is in my siggy



NikkiQ You've got some great things on there, you're very talented, love your items.



shortdub78 said:


> i guess i will be cowashing and dc'ing my hair today.  i feel buildup and my ends will start tripping soon if i don't remove it.  i just did a light dusting.  wish i had the energy to do something cute.  but it will be in my usual bun.



shortdub78 Girl, you got it bad! Someone confiscate her scissors quick!


----------



## Angel of the North

Thought I'd post a couple of my messy braid out buns 

The first two are from Saturday the others are from December, takes about 2-5 minutes to do. I comb out the braid out leaving the ponytail holder in, I role strands from the ponytail backwards and pin them into place to form a bun, no socks no bun tools, just a few hairpins and a hair band.

Random thought # 1: This thread moves so fast, I try to go back and read all the posts but I can't believe how many I still miss


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> Why is this comb so dang on AWESOME!!!
> View attachment 192857
> 
> I'm guessing its the Jibere knock-off but I think it must be discontinued because the comb shown in the picture is all Sally's sells now. Anyway, I have bone combs of every size and when I tried the bone Detangling comb in the shower, I was like oh, he!! No! I bought this comb about a month ago and it detangled my hair like its no tomorrow, newly relaxed and deep in my stretch. I read somewhere that the Jibere works even better...I cannot imagine that but I'm willing to give it a shot. Does anyone know where I can buy one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I've looked around online for a bit and can't find one anywhere. Just the Sally's version of it.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> I've looked around online for a bit and can't find one anywhere. Just the Sally's version of it.



I wonder why it was discontinued.  Oh well, I love this one and I can't miss what I never had...

Thank for check searching for me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

My nape is always curly and I end up playing with it (HIH disease at its finest). Tonight I decided to actually pull it straight and was rather surprised. The curls normally sit flush to my neck. 

View attachment 2013-02-02 23.32.08.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Hair day is officially over!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar

Angel of the North Yes, we will gladly have you! PSing isn't second nature to me, so the more people I can do it with, the better I am at sticking to it.


----------



## jprayze

Angel of the North said:


> Thought I'd post a couple of my messy braid out buns
> 
> The first two are from Saturday the others are from December, takes about 2-5 minutes to do. I comb out the braid out leaving the ponytail holder in, I role strands from the ponytail backwards and pin them into place to form a bun, no socks no bun tools, just a few hairpins and a hair band.
> 
> Random thought # 1: This thread moves so fast, I try to go back and read all the posts but I can't believe how many I still miss



Love these buns!   I miss a lot of posts too.


----------



## Evolving78

Angel of the North

  i tried! i got nervous when i couldn't find them at first! 

your hair looks pretty!

NikkiQ

your hair is growing!


----------



## Evolving78

i just put on my length check shirt (that thing is tight as hell right now )  and i am at the 5 mark.  my goal by the summer is to be at the 7 mark .  i am going to start taking pictures in it when i reach the 7 mark.  i am air drying my hair now (scarf method)  no breakage during washing/detangling process.  i guess i am now in the phase of my pregnancy where i am not experiencing much shedding.  before i was shedding like a dog when i wasn't.   i hope post partum doesn't get the best of me.  i had two bald patches in the front after i had my daughter.


----------



## NikkiQ

Now shortdub78 you know that shirt was gonna fit snug on the mama pregnant belly woman


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Now shortdub78 you know that shirt was gonna fit snug on the mama pregnant belly woman



i got that shirt in a small back in 2011!  i don't know what i was thinking putting it on!  i almost hurt myself trying to get it off!


----------



## NikkiQ

Picked up some saran wrap so I can attempt to moisturize my ends a bit when I'm not bunning. Almost picked up some coconut milk so I could throw together a DC for tomorrow,but I'll use what I have already.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Angel of the North

Giving my hair some TLC for today's wash day (this has been going on for hours and still isn't over) . I mixed up a pre-poo with half a bottle of DR Organics manuka honey protein conditioner, Roux PC, carrot oil, avocado oil and HOT 6 oil I'm in love, my hair was so soft it felt like butter, detangled with such ease and hardly any hair loss, I loved it so much I mixed up the other half, I like this mix enough to co-wash with too .

I thought I was DCing with protein conditioner which I intended to follow up with a moisture DC for an hour and then cover with oil to seal for another hour, I think it was actually a moisture or a balanced DC (Matrix Biolage Fortetherapie) it's supposed to be a conditioner that strengthens and repairs damaged hair, but I can't see any protein on the ingredients list. This is the first time I have used it and I actually prefer it to the hydratherapie which I don't think much of, the fortetherape  seems much more moisturising. I've added the oil onto the hydratherapie instead and I'll be air drying in my signature braided bun.


----------



## KiWiStyle

On my way to brunch with DH & DD.  Next time I'll place my bun higher.
View attachment 192933
View attachment 192935
View attachment 192937

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Picked up some saran wrap so I can attempt to moisturize my ends a bit when I'm not bunning. Almost picked up some coconut milk so I could throw together a DC for tomorrow,but I'll use what I have already.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



How do u apply ur coconut milk? I have some but never got around to using it.   Do u put oils or anything to mix it?


Most of the time my coconut milk ends up in a pot with some rice for my Caribbean DH.  But I  put one aside for my hair like a year ago... I need to use it out on my hair.


----------



## deedoswell

Lovvvveee this thread!  Can't miss a day or you've missed a lot!!  Here is a pic - sorry so small, of my "messy at home or going to grocery store bun".  I can't do neat ones, my daughter has to do them for me.


----------



## missliberia

Your bun is beautiful.


----------



## missliberia

Straightened my hair yesterday.  This is a pic before my trim:






Front pic after trim:





Back pic after trim:





I am just glad I am still APL.  Those ends were horrendous.  Just thought I would update you ladies.


----------



## deedoswell

missliberia said:


> Your bun is beautiful.



Thanks!!!


----------



## deedoswell

missliberia - trim looks good. your hair is so thick!


----------



## NikkiQ

mami2010 said:


> How do u apply ur coconut milk? I have some but never got around to using it. Do u put oils or anything to mix it?
> 
> 
> Most of the time my coconut milk ends up in a pot with some rice for my Caribbean DH. But I put one aside for my hair like a year ago... I need to use it out on my hair.


 

I've never used it before, but would probably mix it with some DC,oils and MAYBE some avocado


----------



## Damaged but not out

Today I saw the most beautiful man. Did a double take( a subtle one) got caught staring then received the sexiest smirk ever. I had to share.


Also I have my hair in braids. Let the PSing begin!


----------



## JJamiah

I have made up my mind that once I break down these braids for the semester, I will be going to the salon with curlformers in tote (yes I am one of those ladies who brings my clips and doobie rollers to the salon) so I can save my arms the trouble and still get my desired style while being pampered. 

I just don't want to be bothered right now.


----------



## BraunSugar

For those wondering how to use coconut milk in a DC:

*Coconut Banana Deep Conditioner*

1/4 cup coconut milk
2 Bananas
2 tbsps coconut oil
1 tsp honey

Use a blender or a food processor to mix up ingredients VERY well. I made a instructional graphic for it if you want to save it. www.braunsugar.com/braunsugar/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/dc-instructions.jpg I didn't post it here because it is large.


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> Soooo SO and I were going to get pics together tomorrow, but he made a subtle comment that he would like some pics with just my hair and nothing else.  Now this was unusual bc he never usually has a preference,  He said he liked the twists, but wanted the pics to reflect what I look like normally which most of time is a straight style, created by flat ironing my natural hair.  I blame it on the 2012 APL challenge which got my hair growing strong and healthy lol...i guess the man loves MY hair



So we cancelled the professional pics but he did manage to take a few pics with me!


----------



## Cattypus1

jprayze said:


> So we cancelled the professional pics but he did manage to take a few pics with me!



Very nice.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> So we cancelled the professional pics but he did manage to take a few pics with me!



Cute couple and you look so very happy!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Hiya ladies!

Still dc, cowashing, braidouts etc... I've been trying new products. I am in luv with HE hydrolicious. I am also luving HE, honey I'm strong. It has great slip. Another thing I've been trying & luving is the LOC method. I use my rose water, walnut oil & then HE. I bought sum new styling tools. I bought the spin pins. I really like them & a sturdier hair clip. I've been trying to bun my hair but I think its not working for me. Here's a pic w/ my new tools!

Happy growing ladies!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Sorry I hit send before adding the pics!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> So we cancelled the professional pics but he did manage to take a few pics with me!



Y'all look sooo cute & happy! I'm trying not to be envious. Long hair & a man. Folks be hating

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North

jprayze the pictures came out lovely, you look so happy, imagine what the professional pics will look like when you eventually get them done.


----------



## deedoswell

pelohello nice bun!!  jprayze cute pics!!! who needs a professional!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Ok, I'm about to dance....found my hg moisturizer......elasta qp mango butter


----------



## jprayze

Awww thanks for all the love ladies!!!  He really is a blessing to me.  Came into my life unexpectedly and now it's like he's always been here.  I drafted one of my buddies to take these after church 

I think I will take the twists out this upcoming weekend...maybe.  I took a few out and did have quite a bit of product buildup...I'm gonna need a lot of patience.  Now he got me hyped up to see my hair again!


----------



## ilong

buddhas_mom said:


> I decided to try a perm rod set for the week. I like the results but the process took way too long to repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192409


 
Beautiful lady, beautiful hair, beautiful style!


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze

love the pics of you and your hunny bunny!


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze you and your honey are so cute!! I love the pics 

Very much so looking forward to wash day today. Might get started early so I can do it all in one day instead of stretching it over 2 days.


----------



## crlsweetie912

So yall bunning?

This Mango Butter really is like magic to me!  I washed my hair Saturday, and Sunday I had to kinda rearrange my pony, when I took my hair down I was like WHAT!  My hair was like BUTTAH!  I kept running my hands through it!  I was almost late for church!!!!!  And I took my bun down last night to moisturize and seal and I really didn't need to.  :reddancer:
I gotta get more!!!!


----------



## Phaer

I think one of the reasons I haven't done anything with my hair in the new year is because I got heat damage from straightening my hair for new year. I miss my kinks. My hair just lays there now somewhat straight. It's easier to detangle, but I want my coils back.  I am afraid I will have to cut and start over.


----------



## NikkiQ

Phaer what have you done since your straightening? Any hard core protein treatments?


----------



## crlsweetie912

oh and when I washed my hair this weekend I was airdrying and noticed how horrible my edges are.....OMG 
I was going to curl it/flat iron it but naw....I can't be bald.  I have goals to reach.  So glad we are bunning this month and I DARE somebody to say something about my hair not being "done"


----------



## Phaer

NikkiQ said:


> Phaer what have you done since your straightening? Any hard core protein treatments?



I do a hair treatment (lovenatural something from yt.  It uses AOGBP) every time I wash. Should I add eggs to it, use a different treatment? I've just kinda given up.


----------



## NikkiQ

Phaer said:


> I do a hair treatment (lovenatural something from yt. It uses AOGBP) every time I wash. Should I add eggs to it, use a different treatment? I've just kinda given up.


 
The GPB doesn't seem like a very strong treatment or at least it wasn't to my hair. I would use an Aphogee treatment after using any kind of heat on my hair and it would help it our tremendously.


----------



## Phaer

NikkiQ said:


> The GPB doesn't seem like a very strong treatment or at least it wasn't to my hair. I would use an Aphogee treatment after using any kind of heat on my hair and it would help it our tremendously.



I will try their 2 step protein treatment this week and let you know. Thank you.


----------



## NikkiQ

Hair has been shampooed and DC is on. Gonna leave it only for about 3hrs then detangle,rinse and braid to stretch it out for buns.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## SimJam

Are you natural ladies getting buns on un-stretched hair? I tried over the weekend and my hair was not having it.

I would need to get a pretty hard blow out for my hair to get into a bun


----------



## NikkiQ

SimJam said:


> Are you natural ladies getting buns on un-stretched hair? I tried over the weekend and my hair was not having it.
> 
> I would need to get a pretty hard blow out for my hair to get into a bun



I've done my sock buns on braid outs or twist outs. Sockless buns are done on unstretched hair by splitting my pony in half,twistin each session,and pinning them down in a bun.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## ImanAdero

Still working with Tammy!


I'm realizing how much hair MBL will be though... Sheesh! The Tammy half is at MBL an I just know my own hair will be insane to work with at that length. 

I am trying to be about this LHCF WL hair life... I dunno though, MBLjyst might have to be it (although I want to reach WL so I can cut and donate it).

My... That's a LOT of hair though.


----------



## Phaer

ImanAdero said:


> Still working with Tammy!
> 
> I'm realizing how much hair MBL will be though... Sheesh! The Tammy half is at MBL an I just know my own hair will be insane to work with at that length.
> 
> I am trying to be about this LHCF WL hair life... I dunno though, MBLjyst might have to be it (although I want to reach WL so I can cut and donate it).
> 
> My... That's a LOT of hair though.



I think BSL may be it for me.


----------



## Kimmy1978

I'm loving Sunnieb's airdrying technique. Still working towards rollersets.  I haven't used direct heat in over a month (yes, this is a great feat for me!).  I also love flexirods on dry hair (I'll put in 4 or 5 at bedtime).


----------



## GrowAHead

Our first group length check is in April right NikkiQ ?  Does anyone have tips on how to get your hair straight for a length check without flat ironing?  My roller sets always leave a little curl


----------



## NikkiQ

First length check is at the end of March GrowAHead. I don't usually flat iron for length checks. I do pull checks for the most part to spare my hair the heat


----------



## crlsweetie912

oh lawd....end of March Imma look like poop warmed over....ugh....stress is wreaking havoc on my hair...but I started that Mineral rich so....(crossing fingers)


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

crlsweetie912 said:


> oh lawd....end of March Imma look like poop warmed over....ugh....stress is wreaking havoc on my hair...but I started that Mineral rich so....(crossing fingers)



How does it taste? Bought it a month ago and haven't tried it


----------



## crlsweetie912

BeautifullyExotic said:


> How does it taste? Bought it a month ago and haven't tried it


BeautifullyExotic
not bad at all...a tiny bit of sweet.  maybe like really weak cough syrup.  But I didn't mind it at all


----------



## KiWiStyle

BeautifullyExotic said:


> How does it taste? Bought it a month ago and haven't tried it



I take mineral rich daily and it's pretty good.  My dd who hates taking anything like this orally loves it.  The first time I gave it to her, she had a juice ready to chase it with but she realized she didn't need it, in fact she asked for more!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912

KiWiStyle said:


> I take mineral rich daily and it's pretty good.  My dd who hates taking anything like this orally loves it.  The first time I gave it to her, she had a juice ready to chase it with but she realized she didn't need it, in fact she asked for more!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you for the recommendation!  I'm about to get my grow on!  And it shipped super fast from Amazon!


----------



## NikkiQ

Trying to stretch my hair  epic failure so far

View attachment 2013-02-04 15.49.13.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Trying to stretch my hair  epic failure so far
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



It doesn't look like a fail, it looks pretty stretched to me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ I agree with KiWiStyle - it looks pretty stretched to me too.  And I love your hair - I envy thick hair!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Only did 4. Finished pretty quickly. About to tie it down and leave it for a few days.

View attachment 2013-02-04 16.28.20.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Is it odd that I want to CW every night??  If i thought my fine relaxed strands could handle the daily manipulation, I swear I would CW every day the first 6-8 weeks post relaxer.  I love the water on my scalp and I love how soft and moisturized my hair is.  

Hi, my name is KiWiStyle and I'm addicted to cowashing.  What's your  guilty hair pleasure???

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

I don't really have a guilty hair pleasure. I'm super lazy with my hair. I am super cheap with my products. DH fusses at me when I think $10 is too much to spend on something.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> I don't really have a guilty hair pleasure. I'm super lazy with my hair. I am super cheap with my products. DH fusses at me when I think $10 is too much to spend on something.



LOL, my DH would looove you!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912

KiWiStyle said:


> Is it odd that I want to CW every night??  If i thought my fine relaxed strands could handle the daily manipulation, I swear I would CW every day the first 6-8 weeks post relaxer.  I love the water on my scalp and I love how soft and moisturized my hair is.
> 
> Hi, my name is KiWiStyle and I'm addicted to cowashing.  What's your  guilty hair pleasure???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Conditioners.....I have so many.  But you need different ones for different things!!!  Lol
Oh and flowers....I have about 30......I have made them for my neice to go with her special occasion dresses and when I'm bunning I almost always have a flower in my hair.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Stupid LHCF app making my pics go sideways......


----------



## Seamonster

I wore a beanie to the superbowl party, tried to take a picture but the lighting was bad. I am determined to protect my hair this winter.


----------



## KiWiStyle

crlsweetie912 said:


> Stupid LHCF app making my pics go sideways......



See, now this is a craft I need to get into.  Love it, especially the Multi-color one!!  Please tell, what supplies do you use to make these??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North

Kimmy1978 said:


> I'm loving Sunnieb's airdrying technique. Still working towards rollersets.  I haven't used direct heat in over a month (yes, this is a great feat for me!).  I also love flexirods on dry hair (I'll put in 4 or 5 at bedtime).



Kimmy1978 What is sunnieb air drying technique?



crlsweetie912 said:


> oh lawd....end of March Imma look like poop warmed over....ugh....stress is wreaking havoc on my hair...but I started that Mineral rich so....(crossing fingers)



crlsweetie912 Let us know how you get on with that.

I decided to take a couple of photos of that signature bun I seem to live in  I put my hair in a ponytail, make it into a single plait and then I roll it and secure it with two hair pins. I did this on Sunday so this is second day hair, I did not brush or comb as I didn't feel it was necessary. I like this bun because it's functional and serves the purpose perfectly, I don't use a band on the ends, my ends are protected, with no manipulation once it's done. I unpin it a couple of days after I put it up to m & s the ends and I redo it on my mid-week co-wash day My hair stays well moisturised. The day before wash day I can take it down and do my messy braid out bun.

I'm laughing at my nape, it looks as if I'm bald but it's just the way the hair dried, I did this on wet hair and I'm just over 9 weeks post.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I'm checking in. Still going strong... twists and wigging it mostly. I soooo need to re-up on conditioners. *sigh*


----------



## lamaria211

Hey ladies, I've been taking it real easy with my hair the past weeks. My mom corn braided my hair for me so I been rocking wigs during the day and M&S at night. I'm about 11 weeks into my 13 week stretch and the way it's going I'd like to continue this another month at least. I made a scalp oil using EVOCO, EVOO, GSO, Walnut, peppermint and eucalyptus oil. Going to use it x3 a week


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> Hey ladies, I've been taking it real easy with my hair the past weeks. My mom corn braided my hair for me so I been rocking wigs during the day and M&S at night. I'm about 11 weeks into my 13 week stretch and the way it's going I'd like to continue this another month at least. I made a scalp oil using EVOCO, EVOO, GSO, Walnut, peppermint and eucalyptus oil. Going to use it x3 a week



Sounds like a REALLY good oil mix!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Guinan

crlsweetie912 said:


> Stupid LHCF app making my pics go sideways......



Very pretty. Luv the flowers

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

I wish I knew how to bun. My hair just looks soo frizzy when I do it. Angel of the North ur bun looks nice. How do u get it so smooth. I always have lines in mine.

Just finished dc & co rinsing. I was spazzing alittle & almost in tears cause I thought I was going bald on my right side. Thank goodness for pics cause I forgot about my last salon visit where the hairdresser snatched away my edges & left me with 2 bald spots. I do notice that my right side is not as thick as my left side. I have no idea why & I've never notice it before. I applied sum jbco & 2morrow I will apply my mn mix. Idk I'm feeling alittle blue bout my hair. I hope I snap out of it the thinning on my right side really has me worried

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North

pelohello said:


> I wish I knew how to bun. My hair just looks soo frizzy when I do it. Angel of the North ur bun looks nice. How do u get it so smooth. I always have lines in mine.



pelohello I air dried under a silk scarf HTH


----------



## FemmeFatale

Just washed and deep conditioned my hair using Joico K Pak and ORS moisturizing conditioner. Currently airdrying.


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello do you favor the right side of your head more? Like wrap starting from that side,sleep on that side,tie your scarf on that side? That may explain it.


----------



## Kimmy1978

Angel of the North - Sorry, just seeing your mention.

Check out sunnieb fotki for her airdry tips


----------



## Mjon912

Angel of the North...you bun looks nice...the shine 

crlsweetie912 your Hair looks so pretty, love the hair candy as well 

pelohelo your bun is super cute...is that a hair zing? I think that's what they are called, do you have trouble getting it out of your hair?

Checking in...wore my hair down for the last few days, glad I got that out of my system...back to my ponys and buns...just massaged some hair trigger growth elixir on my scalp and put on my scarf...I've got another 6-7 days before I wash, just in time for valentines day/my 7year anniversary =) I can't wait

I was trying to rock the bun but we had people over from OT and I couldn't help myself, I had to wear it down...


----------



## Seamonster

Mjon912 you look pretty, I like the bang


----------



## Mjon912

^^^ thanks, I had a clip in it around the house lol...I loved bangs as a relaxed head but my natural hair is going to be way to thick for them it seems =\


----------



## Evolving78

looking good ladies!  all of these pretty buns and thick stretched hair!

i love flowers too! i don't have many though.  i have a few basic colors.  but i would like to buy more.  

i would love to cowash/wash my hair daily as well, but that would be too much for me too.  i love how the water feels on my scalp.  my scalp likes it too!  i used to do it daily when i had a twa.


crlsweetie912  hey hair twin!  i hope you are able to manage that stress. your hair has been doing so well!
Angel of the North
your bun looks very moisturized.


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> looking good ladies!  all of these pretty buns and thick stretched hair!
> 
> i love flowers too! i don't have many though.  i have a few basic colors.  but i would like to buy more.
> 
> i would love to cowash/wash my hair daily as well, but that would be too much for me too.  i love how the water feels on my scalp.  my scalp likes it too!  i used to do it daily when i had a twa.
> 
> 
> crlsweetie912  hey hair twin!  i hope you are able to manage that stress. your hair has been doing so well!
> Angel of the North
> your bun looks very moisturized.


I'm on a mission.  Last year was hell for me and this year didn't start out any better...but I'm trying to be positive and I WILL reach my goals!  LET'S GET IT YALL!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Hair is still being stretched. So far, so good. Might tie them together with more string to stretch them more,but idk. We'll see how this goes first and then I'll modify it for next time.


----------



## Evolving78

crlsweetie912 said:


> I'm on a mission.  Last year was hell for me and this year didn't start out any better...but I'm trying to be positive and I WILL reach my goals!  LET'S GET IT YALL!!!!



you and me both! i feel like i am going to go into labor once a week.  this year is a big eye opener for me!  but my hair is gonna look good regardless!


----------



## Mjon912

NikkiQ what does your hair look like when you take the string out and what is the actual point of stretching? Does it make your hair easier to style?


----------



## NikkiQ

Mjon912 said:


> @NikkiQ what does your hair look like when you take the string out and what is the actual point of stretching? Does it make your hair easier to style?


 
This is my first time trying it out so I'm not entirely sure what my hair will look like  But I've seen the results on YT videos where it looks like blown out natural hair. It'll make my hair a whole lot easier to bun since it'll be stretched quite a bit more than it is when I usually bun.


----------



## kandiekj100

Wigging it this week. I rocking individual smallish plaits underneath. I'm moisturizing and sealing before putting the wig on and also at night when I take it off. I hope I can make it the whole week. I start to get antsy and want to see my hair again around the 4th day of it being hidden.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> @pelohello do you favor the right side of your head more? Like wrap starting from that side,sleep on that side,tie your scarf on that side? That may explain it.


 

I favor my left side but always sleep on my right side. I will def switch my sleeping habits.


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!

I feeling abit better about my hair blues today I went to the gym this morning and got some much needed endorphines(sp) Even though I only did 30 min, I feel my confidence increasing I wore my hair in 4braids and pinned it into two braided pigtails. I then put a sweat headband over it. Once I finished my mini workout, I took the braids out for a "braidout" that I had planned on pinning up.I wish it was warmer out and I didnt have to wear a coat, cause I would of def wore the braidout out. My hair looks like ish pinned up though. It looks frizzy in the back and flat in the front. But I don't care; I worked out and my hair is protected!

I think my hair blues is from self sabotage. You know when you are finally on the right track: DC, trims, PS etc... that little voice in your head says "You will never reach BSL and don't even think a/b WL". I gonna muzzle that voice and keep on trucking. Also, sometimes when I PS too long I get anxious that my hair isnt really growing and that I need to straighten it in order to see the proof. But I am gonna hold off until our length check.

Happy Growing Ladies & sorry for the long post


----------



## NikkiQ

kandiekj100 said:


> Wigging it this week. I rocking individual smallish plaits underneath. I'm moisturizing and sealing before putting the wig on and also at night when I take it off. I hope I can make it the whole week. I start to get antsy and want to see my hair again around the 4th day of it being hidden.
> 
> View attachment 193375


 
That wig looks so cute on you! It really plays up the features in your face well and looks really natural kandiekj100


----------



## kandiekj100

Thanks NikkiQ. If this wasn't such a high maintenance hairstyle, I promise I'd do it in real life. But to quote Ms. Sweet Brown, "Ain't nobody got time for that", lol.


----------



## deedoswell

kandiekj100 said:


> Wigging it this week. I rocking individual smallish plaits underneath. I'm moisturizing and sealing before putting the wig on and also at night when I take it off. I hope I can make it the whole week. I start to get antsy and want to see my hair again around the 4th day of it being hidden.
> 
> View attachment 193375



That looks so nice on you!!!  Fits your face perfectly!  Love it.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> That wig looks so cute on you! It really plays up the features in your face well and looks really natural @kandiekj100


 
I agree!!!  Very pretty.  What kinda comments do you get from going from the short wig to wearing your natural hair and back again?


----------



## Kerryann

i cant take this ish im taking my braids out thursday will make a month and ive just about had enough i rather wear a wig and call it a day


----------



## NikkiQ

What's wrong Kerryann??


----------



## Kerryann

girl i rather have my hair out to wash and dc anytime these braids make it hard for me to really clean my hair properly and im over it


----------



## kandiekj100

jprayze said:


> I agree!!! Very pretty. What kinda comments do you get from going from the short wig to wearing your natural hair and back again?


 
Thank you. When you say natural I don't know if you mean not-relaxed or real  hair. I was natural and am now now relaxed. 

I've been at my job for 3 going on 4 years now, so most know what the deal is by now. Every now and again I'll get folks who will really think I've cut my hair. People seem to really like it. I even got one of my White coworkers to purchase a wig. She didn't end up wearing it because it didn't frame her face right. But she says she will try again. 

But yeah, they see me go from flat relaxed, to braidout to curly wig, to curly fro wig to wig with colors. I don't wear the wigs too often but I do think I still confuse them sometimes. I have one who'll just give me the look and go "Is it.." and I go yep and she'll call me a brat. It's said in love, I promise. This is the same one who bought the wig. She likes variety too and with her you never know what color her hair will be, lol.


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> I feeling abit better about my hair blues today I went to the gym this morning and got some much needed endorphines(sp) Even though I only did 30 min, I feel my confidence increasing I wore my hair in 4braids and pinned it into two braided pigtails. I then put a sweat headband over it. Once I finished my mini workout, I took the braids out for a "braidout" that I had planned on pinning up.I wish it was warmer out and I didnt have to wear a coat, cause I would of def wore the braidout out. My hair looks like ish pinned up though. It looks frizzy in the back and flat in the front. But I don't care; I worked out and my hair is protected!
> 
> I think my hair blues is from self sabotage. You know when you are finally on the right track: DC, trims, PS etc... that little voice in your head says "You will never reach BSL and don't even think a/b WL". I gonna muzzle that voice and keep on trucking. Also, sometimes when I PS too long I get anxious that my hair isnt really growing and that I need to straighten it in order to see the proof. But I am gonna hold off until our length check.
> 
> Happy Growing Ladies & sorry for the long post




i know that voice!  i start doing stupid stuff when i listen to it.  but not this year! i won't be trying anything drastic right now or going off of my reggie.  the last stupid thing i did was believe i could use that comb attachment blow dryer thingy.  it was just ripping my hair out.  i threw that thing in the garbage.  i won't fall asleep with conditioner in my hair or leave it on too long.  i won't try a hair coloring product i am not familiar with just because it is on sale.


----------



## Evolving78

kandiekj100 said:


> Wigging it this week. I rocking individual smallish plaits underneath. I'm moisturizing and sealing before putting the wig on and also at night when I take it off. I hope I can make it the whole week. I start to get antsy and want to see my hair again around the 4th day of it being hidden.
> 
> View attachment 193375



kandiekj100
i had to look for this post to see what everyone was talking about!  what wig is that? it looks good on you!  i am a sucka for short hair! i have one called It's A Wig style Molly!  i love her!  it's the best wig for my peanut head!  i was thinking about washing her and wearing her in the hospital!  i would just get some cornrows and just rock her for a week.  i don't wear mine straight though.  i put some flips and spikes in it.  i need to order another one.  there is a wig store about 15 mins from my house that carries her.  i would like another mommy wig too, but i don't think they make her anymore more?  i got Marilyn, but i had to have someone cut the lace for me.


----------



## kandiekj100

shortdub78

It is the Sensationnel HZ A015. I first saw it on Glamazini about a year and half ago (see link) and fell in love with it instantly, although I didn't purchase until many months later. I was so scared I couldn't pull it off. Finally I mentioned and showed to the coworker I mentioned above and she told me I was crazy if I didn't buy it. Now if i can find a longer wig, or a bob that does the same thing for me. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G903xmDxWhs&list=PLC3B9AD0202009F3B&index=45


----------



## NikkiQ

Yup...I look crazy 

View attachment 2013-02-05 09.49.05.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

kandiekj100 said:


> Thank you. When you say natural I don't know if you mean not-relaxed or real  hair. I was natural and am now now relaxed.
> 
> I've been at my job for 3 going on 4 years now, so most know what the deal is by now. Every now and again I'll get folks who will really think I've cut my hair. People seem to really like it. I even got one of my White coworkers to purchase a wig. She didn't end up wearing it because it didn't frame her face right. But she says she will try again.
> 
> But yeah, they see me go from flat relaxed, to braidout to curly wig, to curly fro wig to wig with colors. I don't wear the wigs too often but I do think I still confuse them sometimes. I have one who'll just give me the look and go "Is it.." and I go yep and she'll call me a brat. It's said in love, I promise. This is the same one who bought the wig. She likes variety too and with her you never know what color her hair will be, lol.



I meant natural as in real...

But that's good they already know what to expect.


----------



## SimJam

just came out of a meeting from hell. One of our board members went in on us big time accusing us of corruption and shoddy work, and when myself and another co-worker responded saying that we were offended bu his accusations he says we young people take everything personal.

and Im sure hes senile because I explained the concept and rationale behind the presentation (which they, the board members approved and which my Director approved) then he comes asking questions about why it was done this way and not another way.

sheesh we both were literally on the verge of tears (mainly because of anger because we couldnt tell him 'bout him bumbo)

funnily though he calmed down after lunch was served so maybe the poor bastard was just hungry or drunk !!!!


----------



## Mjon912

Bun for the day =)


----------



## deedoswell

SimJam said:


> just came out of a meeting from hell. One of our board members went in on us big time accusing us of corruption and shoddy work, and when myself and another co-worker responded saying that we were offended bu his accusations he says we young people take everything personal.
> 
> and Im sure hes senile because I explained the concept and rationale behind the presentation (which they, the board members approved and which my Director approved) then he comes asking questions about why it was done this way and not another way.
> 
> sheesh we both were literally on the verge of tears (mainly because of anger because we couldnt tell him 'bout him bumbo)
> 
> funnily though he calmed down after lunch was served so maybe the poor bastard was just hungry or drunk !!!!



Don't worry about it!  He probably was hungry!!!  And likes to hear himself talk.  I've been in meetings where people will say anything just to have something to say!  Makes no sense at all!


----------



## FroFab

Washed and dc'd with ORS packs over the weekend.  I let air dry and put in some cornrows which I moisturizer with NTM and castor oil for my wig PS.  I'll be back with picks tomorrow as I have already snatched said wig off for the day


----------



## kandiekj100

^^ please do. I'm always looking for wig ideas.


----------



## tiffjust2002

NikkiQ said:


> Yay!!!! @tiffjust2002 is here!  lady. Now I get to see all your cute styles in here too so I can steal them!


 

Hey girlie  Thanks for the welcome, I'll be sure to post my styles just for you


----------



## sunnieb

Kimmy1978 said:


> I'm loving Sunnieb's airdrying technique. Still working towards rollersets.  I haven't used direct heat in over a month (yes, this is a great feat for me!).  I also love flexirods on dry hair (I'll put in 4 or 5 at bedtime).





Kimmy1978 said:


> Sorry, just seeing your mention.
> 
> Check out @ sunnieb fotki for her airdry tips





Angel of the North said:


> What is @ sunnieb air drying technique?



Glad ya'll are still airdrying!  I haven't used direct heat in years.  

Here's the link to how I airdry:

Sunnieb's Airdrying Method


----------



## Angel of the North

Mjon912 said:


> Angel of the North...you bun looks nice...the shine
> 
> I was trying to rock the bun but we had people over from OT and I couldn't help myself, I had to wear it down...



Mjon912 Thank you, that shine must be from the Hot 6 oil I used to seal with. Your bun looks super cute 




pelohello said:


> I favor my left side but always sleep on my right side. I will def switch my sleeping habits.



pelohello It wasn't until last when I tied my scarf that I realised I could have elaborated a little more on the answer I gave you. When I tie my headscarf, I cover my ears and tie it just below my hair line, either to the left, right, middle of the front or the middle of the back. I don't tie my scarf on my hair, it's more the top of my forehead if that makes sense.



sunnieb said:


> Glad ya'll are still airdrying!  I haven't used direct heat in years.  Here's the link to how I airdry:
> 
> Sunnieb's Airdrying Method



sunnieb Thank you for sharing


----------



## Mjon912

NikkiQ what does your DH say about your hair when it's like that

Angel of the North...hot oil 6, I see that all of the time in the stores and look past it... Is it good? And thanks


----------



## NikkiQ

Mjon912 said:


> NikkiQ what does your DH say about your hair when it's like that



He doesn't see it all the time. I keep my hair hidden most of the time,but when he does see my hair he just says "look at all that hair baby!" 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

DCing tomorrow on dry hair


----------



## Guinan

I really want to air dry & bun but idk why I'm having problems with doing it. I'm gonna try it again this weekend. Thanks Angel of the North, I will try that, that way I won't be applying any tension to my edges.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Thinking about taking these twists/braids/banded things down tomorrow and bun for the rest of the week. I think my hair may be stretched enough by now.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Thinking about taking these twists/braids/banded things down tomorrow and bun for the rest of the week. I think my hair may be stretched enough by now.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



^^^ I think it is too, LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> ^^^ I think it is too, LOL!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm guessing you wanna see what it looks like too 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

@NikkiQ-- You have got to show us that hair once you've stretched it! It looks something serious! But on the flip side you'll have it for a week so and can experiment with the easier styling.

@shortdub78-- I have the Molly and the Mommy and I LOVE them both!! Yes ma'am they still make the Mommy wig with human hair and the price is still reasonable. I got it off Amazon for like $22. It sounds like you have your determination on lock this year, I'm with you chick!!

pelohello-- I made it to the gym today after two weeks and I never need to wait that long again!! I had to decrease my weight on squats and I couldn't go as hard as I wanted to, but there is some cardio with my name on it for tomorrow. Yes shout out the mini voice and go with the loud, proud one that says, "We got this so just grow girl!!"

@KiWiStyle--My guilty hair pleasure is buns, buns and more buns. I'm deep in the groove of hair laziness and buns of all sorts that I can do in 5 minutes or less are my guilty pleasure. Now on tomorrow I'll have to change that so that I can rollerset for the weekend. We'll see my success rate.


So y'all I went to my fave Indian store this weekend for my henna and couldn't pass up the coconut milk staring at me when I walked in the door. I bought it and decided to mix it with my henna and I couldn't help noticing the thickness of the milk when I opened the container. There it was, creamy coconut goodness sitting in the can. I did what any kid would do and stuck my finger in it. Its smooth and rich with a faint sweetness. So now I have to FIND RECIPES for coconut milk!!! I can't wait to henna tomorrow, but for now my new addiction may very well be coconut milk in my mouth!!

P.S.-- For inquiring minds, I'm going to see my baby in Memphis this weekend (cabbage patch, yes I am)! Hair will be flowing and blowing in the wind. Just thought I'd tell ya'll. Good night!


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> Thinking about taking these twists/braids/banded things down tomorrow and bun for the rest of the week. I think my hair may be stretched enough by now.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Pics when you take it out!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> I'm guessing you wanna see what it looks like too
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



But of course I do ;-)!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Duplicate Post.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

KaramelDiva1978 girl you betta WORK IT!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North

Mjon912 said:


> Angel of the North...hot oil 6, I see that all of the time in the stores and look past it... Is it good? And thanks



Mjon912 This oil is fantastic, I love it!!! It's not heavy but it really gets the job done, it's packed with loads of great ingredients bar the cyclomethicone which could have been a lot be worse and the fragrance) , it's packed with various oils and ceramides. I have fine strands, it doesn't weigh my hair down.

Ingredients: Olive oil, canola oil, wheat germ oil, sweet almond oil, safflower oil, castor oil, sesame oil, vitamins E, A & D, cyclomethicone, sheep sorrel, elm bark, sage, henna, comfrey, burdock root, ginseng, golden seal, cherry bark, black walnut, chamomile, alfalfa, hyssop, wheat germ, and fragrance. 



pelohello said:


> I really want to air dry & bun but idk why I'm having problems with doing it. I'm gonna try it again this weekend. Thanks Angel of the North, I will try that, *that way I won't be applying any tension to my edges*.



pelohello Exactly. I apply my moisturisers, oils and butters to wet hair, I find it dries smoother opposed to frizzy, if my bun is unbraided, if I brush it out I get pretty much the same results as blow dried hair bar the kink from a hair band. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I also have the Hot Six Oil and find that it has really nice ingredients and smells divine!!! It's nice to use as a finishing oil to add shine to your to hour hairstyle because it really doesn't weigh the hair down.  It's so cheap, you almost have to buy it, I've found it for under $4 at times.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

I think I will take my twists out this weekend.  It's been 5 weeks and I really do miss my hair.  They still look good though and i honestly could get a few more weeks of wear.  But this is my first time hiding my hair in my HHJ and Im overly concerned about how my real hair is doing inside.  I was thinking what did the twists accomplish for me:

**I haven't used any heat this year. (Huge for me ). Except a light blow dry before the twists.
**No trims or dustings yet.
**keeping me from doing length checks too soon!
**keeping my hands out of my hair!

Of course operation takedown will be extensive!  I'm going to cowash one more time to get rid of an excess buildup around my roots.  I'm going to patiently unbraid each twist, removing the shed hair and detangling as I go along and spraying with some diluted V05 con.  That's all I have so far...but the whole upcoming weekend will be devoted to my hair.


----------



## Kerryann

Im about to pee my pants but after taking out my braids yesterday i realized a few strands hit bsl smh its a wrap this year is my year now i cant wait until the end of this year


----------



## SimJam

got my hair into a sorry looking bun today, and wore it to work, will try to get a pic.


----------



## lamaria211

Had to share this. Dh tried to braid our sons hair yesterday lol


----------



## NikkiQ

OMG how cute lamaria211


----------



## deedoswell

lamaria211 - adorable!


----------



## NikkiQ

Took them out. Eh it's okay. I think it would've been better if I did smaller sections. I'll do smaller ones next tme.

View attachment 2013-02-06 10.25.58.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> P.S.-- For inquiring minds, I'm going to see my baby in Memphis this weekend (cabbage patch, yes I am)! Hair will be flowing and blowing in the wind. Just thought I'd tell ya'll. Good night!



i hope you have a good time and he will be all in your hair!


----------



## Mjon912

Angel of the North and KiWiStyle thanks! I looked at it like cheap products, cheap ingredients...I feel dumb, I'm going to try and grab some today! The Product Junkie in me is doing a Happy Dance  

NikkiQ thanks for posting a pic... It looks like a blow out, or at least what my blow outs look like... That's a good idea for a heatless way to stretch

lamaria211 aww...so cute! I can't wait to have my son!!! How old is he


----------



## NikkiQ

I'll probably do 8 of them next time instead of 4 to see how it goes. It's pretty cool to think you could do this with just string after wash day. My blow outs are usually bigger than this,but this is a bit easier to wrangle into a ponytail even though it's still a bit shrunken.


----------



## SimJam

SimJam said:


> got my hair into a sorry looking bun today, and wore it to work, will try to get a pic.



Everyone says I look elegant.  Lol I really think this bun is too sorry for words, but hay.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I saw a lady Sunday with a beautiful braidout.  She looked to have maybe 4b-c type hair.  I asked her what she used and she used Aunt Jackie's products.  Has anyone in here used them?


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hi guys, thanks for all of the support and warm wishes, I feel better, but still giving my hair a break; I took my braids down b/c I was really tired of wearing a wig and I swear I am suffering from some mystery mass breakage; so I just put it up in this huge bun-thingy. I put a pic below, have a good Tuesday guys!


----------



## Kerryann

just bought myself 2 wigs. im going to treat this sucker later on today and go to the Africans tomorrow to make them braid my hair small for my wig


----------



## gvin89

NikkiQ said:


> Trying to stretch my hair  epic failure so far
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Oh you're trying banding NikkiQ! You may have to do it twice....try slightly smaller sections.


----------



## NikkiQ

gvin89 said:


> Oh you're trying banding @NikkiQ! You may have to do it twice....try slightly smaller sections.


 
Yeah I'm gonna do them smaller and then band them together for 2 days. Idk about doing it twice though. I'm too lazy for all of that


----------



## Angel of the North

jprayze said:


> I think I will take my twists out this weekend.  It's been 5 weeks and I really do miss my hair.



jprayze I don't envy you having to take out all those twists, I know I haven't got the patience for it, I'd probably have to pay to get them taken out. I hope the twists don't take the same amount of time to take out as they did to put in. 



Kerryann said:


> Im about to pee my pants but after taking out my braids yesterday i realized a few strands hit bsl smh its a wrap this year is my year now i cant wait until the end of this year



Kerryann Congratulations



lamaria211 said:


> Had to share this. Dh tried to braid our sons hair yesterday lol



lamaria211 Your son is so cute, I really miss that age. You got DH well trained on the hair game 



NikkiQ said:


> Took them out. Eh it's okay. I think it would've been better if I did smaller sections. I'll do smaller ones next tme..



NikkiQ The smaller you do them, the better your hair will stretch, I recommend 12-16 of them to get a really good stretch. I used to get my hair done like this all the time when I was a little girl


----------



## SimJam

ok finally some decent pics of my lil bunny bun bun.

So the verdict at work is 
older ppl LOVED IT
younger ppl HATED IT

I mean I was getting bbs telling me never to wear my hair like that again, like ppl be angry that I put up my hair lol, saying I look old and such and what happen to my big hair (these are my close work colleagues, and not said in a shady way at all)

One older man said, "oh, you combed your hair today" 
my BF does not like it at all, didnt like it last night when I was playing around with it either 

But its nice to know that Ive converted a whole office to like big natural hair 













not sure why that pic came out sideways, its fine in photobucket


----------



## SimJam

itsjusthair88 that bun is lovely !!!!!


----------



## Seamonster

LAMARia so cute, hehehe


----------



## lamaria211

Mjon912 said:


> Angel of the North and KiWiStyle thanks! I looked at it like cheap products, cheap ingredients...I feel dumb, I'm going to try and grab some today! The Product Junkie in me is doing a Happy Dance
> 
> NikkiQ thanks for posting a pic... It looks like a blow out, or at least what my blow outs look like... That's a good idea for a heatless way to stretch
> 
> lamaria211 aww...so cute! I can't wait to have my son!!! How old is he



Almost 11 months, he just started walking


----------



## Angel of the North

SimJam said:


> One older man said, "oh, you combed your hair today" :blush



Seriously??? I'd love to know what your response to that comment was


----------



## KiWiStyle

lamaria211 said:


> Had to share this. Dh tried to braid our sons hair yesterday lol



Your baby is so darn cute and your DH trying to braid his hair is priceless!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I love this thread.


----------



## GettingKinky

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hi guys, thanks for all of the support and warm wishes, I feel better, but still giving my hair a break; I took my braids down b/c I was really tired of wearing a wig and I swear I am suffering from some mystery mass breakage; so I just put it up in this huge bun-thingy. I put a pic below, have a good Tuesday guys!



I love your bun!!! It's so big and beautiful.


----------



## Phaer

NikkiQ said:


> Took them out. Eh it's okay. I think it would've been better if I did smaller sections. I'll do smaller ones next tme.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I love the thickness and color of your hair.


----------



## SimJam

Angel of the North said:


> Seriously??? I'd love to know what your response to that comment was



I punched him in the shoulder and said "har har har"
As I said these are ppl ive known for all my working years . Ive known him, for almost 20 years.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

Angel of the North said:


> jprayze I don't envy you having to take out all those twists, I know I haven't got the patience for it, I'd probably have to pay to get them taken out. I hope the twists don't take the same amount of time to take out as they did to put in.



Ikr!!!  Not looking forward to it at all!!!  I dont have the patience I used to have for this type of thing.  This may be my last time for something like this.  My sister wears micros all the time and she pays them 60 to take them out and put in a new set.


----------



## jprayze

Ladies, is February our Bunning month?  Wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out.  Since I'm taking my twists out this weekend, I will likely be wet Bunning for a few days to give my hair a rest before my first flat iron of 2013!  Anxious to see if alternating liquid gold and my MN mix boosted my growth.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> Ladies, is February our Bunning month?  Wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out.  Since I'm taking my twists out this weekend, I will likely be wet Bunning for a few days to give my hair a rest before my first flat iron of 2013!  Anxious to see if alternating liquid gold and my MN mix boosted my growth.



jprayze yes we're sock bunning this month.  Some will bun without the sock.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Time to M&S and back into my big lopsided bun for the day


----------



## NikkiQ

Big and lopsided

View attachment 2013-02-07 10.18.48.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## felic1

NikkiQ Big and good looking thank you!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Big and lopsided
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



You're talking about the shape of your sock, LOL?!  It's big but who doesn't absolutely love a big, juicy bun?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> You're talking about the shape of your sock, LOL?!  It's big but who doesn't absolutely love a big, juicy bun?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



The sock is so big that when I put a ponytail tie around my hair to secure it,it shapes it all weird lol

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> @jprayze yes we're sock bunning this month. Some will bun without the sock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I will be joining in soon using my hair covered donut.  This is the one I use http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brown-Hairdressing-Hair-Donut-Ring-Bun-Shaper-Styler-/350598260243

but I didn't pay that much at my local BSS.  The only thing is my hair is getting too long for it (I have to tuck it all types of ways...but I don't think I will have a good shape or fullness without it.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Stepping out to run errands so I decided to accessorize my bun today.  You can see my sock peeking thru in the first picture but I don't care, you shouldn't be that damn close to me anyway to notice. 
View attachment 193747
View attachment 193749
View attachment 193751

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> The sock is so big that when I put a ponytail tie around my hair to secure it,it shapes it all weird lol
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I can see how that can happen, lol!  Do you remove your bun daily??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> I will be joining in soon using my hair covered donut.  This is the one I use http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brown-Hairdressing-Hair-Donut-Ring-Bun-Shaper-Styler-/350598260243
> 
> but I didn't pay that much at my local BSS.  The only thing is my hair is getting too long for it (I have to tuck it all types of ways...but I don't think I will have a good shape or fullness without it.



I can't wait to see your bun!!  I have to tuck mine to but I kind of wrap around the bun while gently tucking the hair in a continuous circular motion.  I just learned I have to bin with curly ends to completely cover the sock.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912

Yall while moisturizing last night, omg, my poor hair.......I'm VIGILANT about these vitamins.....thankful that I saw this before you could look at my hair and be like WTF!!!!  I think I am going to get it braided or twisted so that I can just leave it alone and protect it.

I'm not giving up though!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

^^^ What did you see??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912

KiWiStyle said:


> ^^^ What did you see??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Breakage/loss in the crown area as well as what I saw on my hairline previously........
It's funny because my hair is so thick, that unless I go through it very carefully it can be easy to miss......Plus I have been bunning (I switch spots regularly so that's not it)  But I know that I'm severely anemic too....so I'm about my business now!


----------



## KiWiStyle

crlsweetie912 said:


> Breakage/loss in the crown area as well as what I saw on my hairline previously........
> It's funny because my hair is so thick, that unless I go through it very carefully it can be easy to miss......Plus I have been bunning (I switch spots regularly so that's not it)  But I know that I'm severely anemic too....so I'm about my business now!



I think you shouldn't leave it alone.  You should wear it so you can have access to your hair (maybe buns) to moisturize and seal properly at least once a day.  You need to baby that area; make it a habit to m&s in small sections, this way you'll get all your strands and you'll notice breakage earlier.  Concentrate on those ends!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912

KiWiStyle said:


> I think you shouldn't leave it alone.  You should wear it so you can have access to your hair (maybe buns) to moisturize and seal properly at least once a day.  You need to baby that area; make it a habit to m&s in small sections, this way you'll get all your strands and you'll notice breakage earlier.  Concentrate on those ends!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You think so....thinking.....*sigh*


----------



## KiWiStyle

crlsweetie912 said:


> You think so....thinking.....*sigh*



LOL!  I just think if there is a problem, it should be addressed as oppose to leaving it alone in hopes it'll fix itself.  On the other hand, once you figure out what is causing the breakage and you fix it, then it's cool to leave it alone to recover.  This is just my logic, I could be wrong (shrugs shoulders).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912

KiWiStyle said:


> LOL!  I just think if there is a problem, it should be addressed as oppose to leaving it alone in hopes it'll fix itself.  On the other hand, once you figure out what is causing the breakage and you fix it, then it's cool to leave it alone to recover.  This is just my logic, I could be wrong (shrugs shoulders).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Well when I say "leave it alone" I mean so that my manipulation/exposure will be limited.  I can still moisturize and treat the scalp area......but I'm not gonna just ignore it.....But I know what you meant.


----------



## KiWiStyle

crlsweetie912 said:


> Well when I say "leave it alone" I mean so that my manipulation/exposure will be limited.  I can still moisturize and treat the scalp area......but I'm not gonna just ignore it.....But I know what you meant.



Oh, ok.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> I can see how that can happen, lol! Do you remove your bun daily??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Yeah I take it out at the end of the day,spray it with a moisturizer and put a satin bonnet on. I leave the ponytail in though. Just let my ends breathe for a bit.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I want some small(not quite mini) two strand twists, but my tips always coil up and it looks like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Is there any way to avoid this happening?  Mine doesn't stop at the tip.  it coils up like 2".


----------



## NikkiQ

HeChangedMyName said:


> I want some small(not quite mini) two strand twists, but my tips always coil up and it looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to avoid this happening? Mine doesn't stop at the tip. it coils up like 2".


 
You don't want curled ends?? I would LOVE to have coiled ends. Maybe if you braid further down and use a heavier product on the ends? Idk. I'm at a lost. Can anyone suggest anything??


----------



## SimJam

HeChangedMyName I have no suggestion other than using maybe a styling product with some hold or using the little black rubber bands at the end (which I dont like and may cause problems when you're taking out your twists)


----------



## SimJam

bunny bun bun for today.
I made it by putting my hair up as if I was going to make a high puff, then rolled and pinned my hair under.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

NikkiQ said:


> You don't want curled ends?? I would LOVE to have coiled ends. Maybe if you braid further down and use a heavier product on the ends? Idk. I'm at a lost. Can anyone suggest anything??



I don't dislike the coils, but they cause the twists to unravel and that's the part I don't like.  I hate the thought of spending hours twisting my hair up only for it to unravel in one day.


----------



## deedoswell

Hi ladies!  Just checking in!


----------



## JosieLynn

So I know this thread has been going on for awhile but since I'm new I'm looking to enter a challenge!!!! Since I recently reached SL and had to cut back and regrow to SL I think it's time I set my goals for BSL. Hopefully I can complete this part of my journey without any setbacks. My hair is already longer than it's ever been so i'm excited to keep going!


~Current hair length: *SL*

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural*

~BSL goal month: I'm giving myself until the end of the year, if I can do it sooner awesome but this is the first time I've tried to track my growth so I'm not sure how long it will take.

~Current Reggie and styling choices: Currently on a personal PS challenge as well, so I wear a style like braids, or twists for about 1 1/2 - 2 months and wash my hair every 2 weeks using Kimmaytube's Hair care line. Pre-poo/hot oil treatment with either olive, avocado or jojoba oil, shampoo, DC and apply leave in then either reinstall twists or whatever other PS I find I like. I'm hoping my hair will be long enough to bun soon so I can also start bunning as an easy PS

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? I've never committed to PS'ing for a whole year and I'm not too good on patience so this should be interesting  I am also going to introduce protein sessions into my washes every 2 weeks.

~My initial pic is pretty crappy since I'm starting this challenge already in havana twists, so I had to take one down and have my baby sis hold it and take the pic, but I plan to take my hair down this wkend to wash and do a protein treatment with Aphogee 2 min reconstructor so I'll update with a better photo then 



So I also had a question for the ladies, do you count your hair at a certain length when ALL your hair has reached that point or just the back?? My front is CL but that's because I had a lot more color to cut out of it in December but in general the rest of my hair is SL. I guess I always wondered how people classified their hair's length.

**Oh and I apologize for A) this super long post and B) for the sideways photo, I have no clue how to change that


----------



## Kerryann

SO RIGHT now I have in the onion and garlic juice with castor oil....smdh I stink


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

JosieLynn said:


> So I know this thread has been going on for awhile but since I'm new I'm looking to enter a challenge!!!! Since I recently reached SL and had to cut back and regrow to SL I think it's time I set my goals for BSL. Hopefully I can complete this part of my journey without any setbacks. My hair is already longer than it's ever been so i'm excited to keep going!
> 
> ~Current hair length: SL
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
> 
> ~BSL goal month: I'm giving myself until the end of the year, if I can do it sooner awesome but this is the first time I've tried to track my growth so I'm not sure how long it will take.
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices: Currently on a personal PS challenge as well, so I wear a style like braids, or twists for about 1 1/2 - 2 months and wash my hair every 2 weeks using Kimmaytube's Hair care line. Pre-poo/hot oil treatment with either olive, avocado or jojoba oil, shampoo, DC and apply leave in then either reinstall twists or whatever other PS I find I like. I'm hoping my hair will be long enough to bun soon so I can also start bunning as an easy PS
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? I've never committed to PS'ing for a whole year and I'm not too good on patience so this should be interesting  I am also going to introduce protein sessions into my washes every 2 weeks.
> 
> ~My initial pic is pretty crappy since I'm starting this challenge already in havana twists, so I had to take one down and have my baby sis hold it and take the pic, but I plan to take my hair down this wkend to wash and do a protein treatment with Aphogee 2 min reconstructor so I'll update with a better photo then
> 
> So I also had a question for the ladies, do you count your hair at a certain length when ALL your hair has reached that point or just the back?? My front is CL but that's because I had a lot more color to cut out of it in December but in general the rest of my hair is SL. I guess I always wondered how people classified their hair's length.
> 
> **Oh and I apologize for A) this super long post and B) for the sideways photo, I have no clue how to change that



Welcomeee


----------



## Seamonster

Kerryann said:


> SO RIGHT now I have in the onion and garlic juice with castor oil....smdh I stink



You go girl, you are going to love the results. Onions rock!


----------



## jprayze

JosieLynn said:


> So I know this thread has been going on for awhile but since I'm new I'm looking to enter a challenge!!!! Since I recently reached SL and had to cut back and regrow to SL I think it's time I set my goals for BSL. Hopefully I can complete this part of my journey without any setbacks. My hair is already longer than it's ever been so i'm excited to keep going!
> 
> 
> ~Current hair length: *SL*
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural*
> 
> ~BSL goal month: I'm giving myself until the end of the year, if I can do it sooner awesome but this is the first time I've tried to track my growth so I'm not sure how long it will take.
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices: Currently on a personal PS challenge as well, so I wear a style like braids, or twists for about 1 1/2 - 2 months and wash my hair every 2 weeks using Kimmaytube's Hair care line. Pre-poo/hot oil treatment with either olive, avocado or jojoba oil, shampoo, DC and apply leave in then either reinstall twists or whatever other PS I find I like. I'm hoping my hair will be long enough to bun soon so I can also start bunning as an easy PS
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? I've never committed to PS'ing for a whole year and I'm not too good on patience so this should be interesting  I am also going to introduce protein sessions into my washes every 2 weeks.
> 
> ~My initial pic is pretty crappy since I'm starting this challenge already in havana twists, so I had to take one down and have my baby sis hold it and take the pic, but I plan to take my hair down this wkend to wash and do a protein treatment with Aphogee 2 min reconstructor so I'll update with a better photo then
> 
> 
> 
> So I also had a question for the ladies, do you count your hair at a certain length when ALL your hair has reached that point or just the back?? My front is CL but that's because I had a lot more color to cut out of it in December but in general the rest of my hair is SL. I guess I always wondered how people classified their hair's length.
> 
> **Oh and I apologize for A) this super long post and B) for the sideways photo, I have no clue how to change that


 
Welcome, join in the fun!  You may also want to join the APL 2013 challenge as well.  Shorter term goals can help you to stay encouraged.  You could be at APL by this summer.  I was in the APL and BSL Challenges last year.  I didn't quite make it to BSL last year, but I did conquer APL.  This year it's BSL and MBL for me!  

Typically we measure from the back.  Some people wait until all their hair is the same length.  I happen to like face framing bangs.  However, my bangs are getting longgggggggggggg now and Im not cutting them anymore.  Now it's like what bangs?

Anyway, welcome and enjoy the fun in our wonderful challenge.


----------



## JosieLynn

jprayze yea I def joined the APL challenge as well, I'm pretty short (5'4") and I'm hoping all this no-manipulation will push me through APL and onto BSL by the end of the year. And thanks for answering my question!


----------



## jprayze

I started untwisting tonight, just a little because I have to work tomorrow.  I was still able to gather my hair so no one can see the missing pieces.  As soon as I get off, the rest of the night will be dedicated to removing the rest!  I'm glad that I did get a start!  For anyone who has braids/twists with synthetic hair in right now, please don't forget to moisturize often!  I forgot how drying synthetic hair can be to real hair.  I moisturized everyday, but still my hair seems very thirsty!  I may grab a new DC for this weekend...any really moisturizing recommendations that I can get easily (like Sally's, Walmart or BSS)?


----------



## alanaturelle

jprayze said:


> I started untwisting tonight, just a little because I have to work tomorrow.  I was still able to gather my hair so no one can see the missing pieces.  As soon as I get off, the rest of the night will be dedicated to removing the rest!  I'm glad that I did get a start!  For anyone who has braids/twists with synthetic hair in right now, please don't forget to moisturize often!  I forgot how drying synthetic hair can be to real hair.  I moisturized everyday, but still my hair seems very thirsty!  I may grab a new DC for this weekend...any really moisturizing recommendations that I can get easily (like Sally's, Walmart or BSS)?



Nubian Heritage has been a staple for me for a while now. It's really creamy and very moisturizing. I'd say give it a try if you've never used it. I usually mix it with coconut oil, honey and a few drops of tea tree oil and peppermint oil.


----------



## alanaturelle

JosieLynn said:


> jprayze yea I def joined the APL challenge as well, I'm pretty short (5'4") and I'm hoping all this no-manipulation will push me through APL and onto BSL by the end of the year. And thanks for answering my question!



Welcome to the challenge . I'm 5'4" as well and SL in the back. I'm hoping to get to APL by June and BSL by year end. Oh I'm in both challenges so I'll see you in APL, .


----------



## BraunSugar

My new set of twists:






They are a little bigger than the last set. I've been working out a lot and tired of dealing with my hair. I have to wash it a few times a week, and I don't feel like detangling and doing the extra stuff, so I put these twists in. I'm just over my hair right now. **sigh**


----------



## longhairdreaming

@BruanSugar those twists are so pretty!
Checking in-DCing under the dryer(haven't done this is a while) while catching up on Scandal. I'm going to attempt crochet braids yet again. So determined to conquer this style


----------



## carnivalapple

Good luck in here! Should've been here too but this is what I get for craving color more than length. T_T


----------



## Kerryann

Seamonster said:


> You go girl, you are going to love the results. Onions rock!



Seamonster this better give me sone super boost for this year omg.. I have some extract of both so I will add them to my oils and ghe...hopefully a sister can have some super duper growth


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies in the path of the snow storm. Keep safe and warm!

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

BraunSugar can I just pay you to twist my hair for me?? Yours always come out looking so great! There's no way on God's green Earth that mine would ever come out like that 

Right now I have the biggest,craziest poofy ponytail going on right now lol. I'll be bunning in a hot minute.


----------



## NikkiQ

Any hair plans this weekend ladies??


----------



## Kerryann

I dont usually have problems with shedding and what not but after the onion garlic juice overnight last night...wash and detangling this morning this is all that came out....yes shocked and surprised because I usually have more than this after detangling


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Any hair plans this weekend ladies??



No hair plans for me this week other than my usual weekly prepoo, shampoo and DC.  
This weekend is dedicated to DD.  
This is her week for shampoo, DC and re-twist. 

I'm also helping her practice for her audition next week; she's auditioning for her school's jr. rock band's lead singer.  It was short notice, just got the memo on Tuesday and auditions are Wednesday coming up.  I've hired two trained vocalist, one for hire and the other is a friend.  I'm pissed because she has had to devote her entire  evenings to ISAT prep; the math teacher has introduced new material everyday this week, UGH!  To top that, she slipped and fell on her face yesterday morning while playing with our dog.  She  literally fell on her mouth...two of the braces brackets got stuck to the skin inside her mouth and she has a fat lip.  Talk about bad timing.  I've been trying natural remedies to take the swelling down so she can sing properly but I've had no luck.  Hopefully it'll go down by tomorrow when the vocalist comes by.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Kerryann said:


> I dont usually have problems with shedding and what not but after the onion garlic juice overnight last night...wash and detangling this morning this is all that came out....yes shocked and surprised because I usually have more than this after detangling



That's awesome! I'll have to try this on my dd.  was it a prepoo?  How exactly do you mix it?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

KiWiStyle said:


> No hair plans for me this week other than my usual weekly prepoo, shampoo and DC.
> This weekend is dedicated to DD.
> This is her week for shampoo, DC and re-twist.
> 
> I'm also helping her practice for her audition next week; she's auditioning for her school's jr. rock band's lead singer.  It was short notice, just got the memo on Tuesday and auditions are Wednesday coming up.  I've hired two trained vocalist, one for hire and the other is a friend.  I'm pissed because she has had to devote her entire  evenings to ISAT prep; the math teacher has introduced new material everyday this week, UGH!  To top that, she slipped and fell on her face yesterday morning while playing with our dog.  She  literally fell on her mouth...two of the braces brackets got stuck to the skin inside her mouth and she has a fat lip.  Talk about bad timing.  I've been trying natural remedies to take the swelling down so she can sing properly but I've had no luck.  Hopefully it'll go down by tomorrow when the vocalist comes by.
> 
> ETA:  to top all that off, I missed Scandal because I had to help DD prepare for a science quiz today.  TGIF!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

KiWiStyle said:


> That's awesome! I'll have to try this on my dd.  was it a prepoo?  How exactly do you mix it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I juiced both the onion and garlic put it in a spray bottle..sprayed my roots then the length and I also used castor oil on the length.. It stinks to high heavens I swear but I made it through the night...I will repeat every 2 weeks


----------



## kandiekj100

I still have the individual braids in from wigging it this week. Not sure If I want to just keep them in and keep wigging it next week too. I'm feeling tired of the week, but also feeling too lazy to really do anything else with it. With being 4 months post, it may be best to just continue to give my hair a break a not manipulate it too much. We'll see, b/c I'm very prone to changing my mind.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Kerryann said:


> I juiced both the onion and garlic put it in a spray bottle..sprayed my roots then the length and I also used castor oil on the length.. It stinks to high heavens I swear but I made it through the night...I will repeat every 2 weeks



That stinky stuff overnight :-O??!!  If its that bad, I don't think my dd can handle it, lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Songbirdb

I decided to finally add some pics. Here is my protective style to help me reach BSL. I made a half wig and a Upart wig. I will be wiggin it. I learned from you tube. I'm proud of my first attempts lol


----------



## naturalagain2

Week 3 in protective style mode....one week to go (Thursday). I've still been juicing everyday. Instead of twice a day I slowed down to once a day. Too much build up. I oiled my scalp for the first time this week yesterday. 

Next week I need to order some henna so I can do a paste on my hair. I think I will order some already made tea mixes too for my tea rinses. I'm determine to get to BSL by the end of the year!


----------



## kandiekj100

Songbirdb said:


> I decided to finally add some pics. Here is my protective style to help me reach BSL. I made a half wig and a Upart wig. I will be wiggin it. I learned from you tube. I'm proud of my first attempts lol
> 
> View attachment 193867


 
very nice! Looks really natural.


----------



## DWow69

Beautiful!


----------



## jprayze

Songbirdb said:


> I decided to finally add some pics. Here is my protective style to help me reach BSL. I made a half wig and a Upart wig. I will be wiggin it. I learned from you tube. I'm proud of my first attempts lol



Love it!!!  What kind of hair did you use?


----------



## Songbirdb

kandiekj100 said:


> very nice! Looks really natural.





jprayze said:


> Love it!!!  What kind of hair did you use?





DWow69 said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks ladies! I actually used Batik synthetic hair. I didn't want to use the expensive hair until I knew I would do a good job.


----------



## jprayze

I left work early today because my back was hurting and I had this persistent cough.  The dr said its bronchitis.  So I'm going to rest this weekend and hopefully get some relief.  I'm continuing the twist removal process, but now it's even slower because I don't feel that well.  Eventually I will get them out, prepoo, shampoo, DC and I guess I will do some twists for a twistout if I feel like it.


----------



## NikkiQ

Awwww I hope you feel better soon jprayze


----------



## Guinan

This weekend I plan on dc, shampoo, protein & corinse. 

I did a different ps 2day, after watching it on ytube. I might do this for next week too! Its a 2strand twist all the way around the head, almost like the hedi braid. I applied some gel to this edges. I did this style on a 2day old braidout.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Yeahhhhhhh pelohello


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> I left work early today because my back was hurting and I had this persistent cough. The dr said its bronchitis. So I'm going to rest this weekend and hopefully get some relief. I'm continuing the twist removal process, but now it's even slower because I don't feel that well. Eventually I will get them out, prepoo, shampoo, DC and I guess I will do some twists for a twistout if I feel like it.


 

I hope you feel better. I hate when I make all these hair plans and then I get sick. Hopefully you will have enough energy to finish up with your hair.


----------



## Guinan

@NikkiQ, Que' Bonita!!! I still have to finish my sleeve. I plan on getting it completed in April (hopefully). I getting the rest of the arm in the cherry blossms but instead of the shading being gray its going to be in blue (my fav color).

Did you get that done in PR? Tats are soooooo expensive. But LUV them!


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> @NikkiQ, Que' Bonita!!! I still have to finish my sleeve. I plan on getting it completed in April (hopefully). I getting the rest of the arm in the cherry blossms but instead of the shading being gray its going to be in blue (my fav color).
> 
> Did you get that done in PR? Tats are soooooo expensive. But LUV them!


 
I got all of mine done back in New Orleans before we move. My side,back and arm are all of hibiscus blooms. I want to add in some magnolias all over too and finish off this arm to maybe a 3/4 sleeve. DH doesn't like the idea too much, but I don't care. These things are addicting!


----------



## BraunSugar

NikkiQ said:


> @BraunSugar can I just pay you to twist my hair for me?? Yours always come out looking so great! There's no way on God's green Earth that mine would ever come out like that
> 
> Right now I have the biggest,craziest poofy ponytail going on right now lol. I'll be bunning in a hot minute.



NikkiQ I'd do them for free if I could somehow get to Puerto Rico!


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> I got all of mine done back in New Orleans before we move. My side,back and arm are all of hibiscus blooms. I want to add in some magnolias all over too and finish off this arm to maybe a 3/4 sleeve. DH doesn't like the idea too much, but I don't care. These things are addicting!


 
Yes they are very addicting! Are you planning on getting a sleeve on the other arm? I plan on getting only a partial on the other arm of 2 horses but tattooed like it's henna. So it will be 2 horses but in African henna design (I'm obsessed with horses).


----------



## growbaby

pelohello said:


> Yes they are very addicting! Are you planning on getting a sleeve on the other arm? I plan on getting only a partial on the other arm of 2 horses but tattooed like it's henna. So it will be 2 horses but in African henna design (I'm obsessed with horses).



Sounds like tattoo pic posting time!


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> Yes they are very addicting! Are you planning on getting a sleeve on the other arm? I plan on getting only a partial on the other arm of 2 horses but tattooed like it's henna. So it will be 2 horses but in African henna design (I'm obsessed with horses).


 
No just one side of my body is tattooed. I like it when people see the left side of me and think nothing, but then I turn and they see my whole left side is tattooed.


----------



## sherrimberri

pelohello said:


> This weekend I plan on dc, shampoo, protein & corinse.
> 
> I did a different ps 2day, after watching it on ytube. I might do this for next week too! Its a 2strand twist all the way around the head, almost like the hedi braid. I applied some gel to this edges. I did this style on a 2day old braidout.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



This is a really cute style. Do you mind mentioning the youtube  name? Thanks


----------



## SimJam

I've always wanted a tattoo but i'm scared of the pain. Nothing huge just one of a kitty on my inner wrist.

NikkiQ your tattoo is beautiful,  the colour ie so vivid.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell

jprayze said:


> I left work early today because my back was hurting and I had this persistent cough.  The dr said its bronchitis.  So I'm going to rest this weekend and hopefully get some relief.  I'm continuing the twist removal process, but now it's even slower because I don't feel that well.  Eventually I will get them out, prepoo, shampoo, DC and I guess I will do some twists for a twistout if I feel like it.



Feel better!!!  Get some rest!


----------



## deedoswell

Beautiful tattoos!!!  So much color.  I won't be showing my two done 9,000000 years ago!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

You better show that tattoo deedoswell!!!


----------



## lamaria211

Songbirdb said:


> I decided to finally add some pics. Here is my protective style to help me reach BSL. I made a half wig and a Upart wig. I will be wiggin it. I learned from you tube. I'm proud of my first attempts lol



That's HOT!


----------



## Guinan

sherrimberri said:


> This is a really cute style. Do you mind mentioning the youtube  name? Thanks



Thanks! The utuber is ebonycprincess

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze said:


> I left work early today because my back was hurting and I had this persistent cough.  The dr said its bronchitis.  So I'm going to rest this weekend and hopefully get some relief.  I'm continuing the twist removal process, but now it's even slower because I don't feel that well.  Eventually I will get them out, prepoo, shampoo, DC and I guess I will do some twists for a twistout if I feel like it.



feel better and take it easy.  i had to go to the ER because i had a high fever and couldn't breathe.  so you make sure you get plenty of rest and take your meds.


----------



## tiffjust2002

Hey ladies,

Here is how I am wearing my hair today:

a banana clip, and then I took sections and rolled and tucked and bobby pinned the hair down over the clip.

The front is two flat twists I did last night and took out this morning and pinned to the side

This is an old twist out I did this style on and I just used water and my shea butter mix I made for stylings


----------



## NikkiQ

Yup...another style for me to try and steal tiffjust2002


----------



## ilong

pelohello said:


> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> I feeling abit better about my hair blues today I went to the gym this morning and got some much needed endorphines(sp) Even though I only did 30 min, I feel my confidence increasing I wore my hair in 4braids and pinned it into two braided pigtails. I then put a sweat headband over it. Once I finished my mini workout, I took the braids out for a "braidout" that I had planned on pinning up.I wish it was warmer out and I didnt have to wear a coat, cause I would of def wore the braidout out. My hair looks like ish pinned up though. It looks frizzy in the back and flat in the front. But I don't care; I worked out and my hair is protected!
> 
> I think my hair blues is from self sabotage. You know when you are finally on the right track: DC, trims, PS etc... that little voice in your head says "You will never reach BSL and don't even think a/b WL". I gonna muzzle that voice and keep on trucking. Also, sometimes when I PS too long I get anxious that my hair isnt really growing and that I need to straighten it in order to see the proof. But I am gonna hold off until our length check.
> 
> Happy Growing Ladies & sorry for the long post


 

^^^ so this
pelohello - I feel like this so many days,  My hair is not even as long as yours and sometimes I think it is just not possible.  I love seeing all the growth updates but at the same time I look at some of the durations it took ladies to go from one length to another and I think something is wrong with my head.  I'm not giving up - as I have a target goal - but... lilke you, every know and then getting a confidence boost is needed.


----------



## tiffjust2002

question how do you tag someone here?


----------



## NikkiQ

tiffjust2002 said:


> question how do you tag someone here?


 
put the @ sign and then type their username right after it. Just like @ and your name= tiffjust2002


----------



## tiffjust2002

NikkiQ said:


> put the @ sign and then type their username right after it. Just like @ and your name= @tiffjust2002


 
Oh okay, let me test it
NikkiQ 

yep it worked Thanks!


----------



## ilong

Kerryann said:


> Im about to pee my pants but after taking out my braids yesterday i realized a few strands hit bsl smh its a wrap this year is my year now i cant wait until the end of this year


 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I wanna pee too


----------



## Sholapie

Happy Friday everyone! Is the bun challenge still going? This is my attempt at a high bun


Im going to wear it to a wedding im attending tomorrow, where have high buns been all my life


----------



## daae

NikkiQ

Your tat is so cool!


----------



## ImanAdero

SOoo...


I am definitively BSB, and almost BSL... Depending on which bra I'm in. 

In the Victoria's Secret bra, I have about a quarter inch to go. 

In the bra I initially measured, I'm getting closer (in a month woo hoo) but still 3 inches away. 

So yep, I'd still say August until I'm MBL/BSL. But it's good to see progress nonetheless


----------



## deedoswell

ImanAdero said:


> SOoo...
> 
> 
> I am definitively BSB, and almost BSL... Depending on which bra I'm in.
> 
> In the Victoria's Secret bra, I have about a quarter inch to go.
> 
> In the bra I initially measured, I'm getting closer (in a month woo hoo) but still 3 inches away.
> 
> So yep, I'd still say August until I'm MBL/BSL. But it's good to see progress nonetheless



 Congrats!!!


----------



## deedoswell

KiWiStyle said:


> No hair plans for me this week other than my usual weekly prepoo, shampoo and DC.
> This weekend is dedicated to DD.
> This is her week for shampoo, DC and re-twist.
> 
> I'm also helping her practice for her audition next week; she's auditioning for her school's jr. rock band's lead singer.  It was short notice, just got the memo on Tuesday and auditions are Wednesday coming up.  I've hired two trained vocalist, one for hire and the other is a friend.  I'm pissed because she has had to devote her entire  evenings to ISAT prep; the math teacher has introduced new material everyday this week, UGH!  To top that, she slipped and fell on her face yesterday morning while playing with our dog.  She  literally fell on her mouth...two of the braces brackets got stuck to the skin inside her mouth and she has a fat lip.  Talk about bad timing.  I've been trying natural remedies to take the swelling down so she can sing properly but I've had no luck.  Hopefully it'll go down by tomorrow when the vocalist comes by.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




OUCH!!!  I'm sure she will be fine by tomorrow for the vocalist.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## JosieLynn

NikkiQ said:


> Any hair plans this weekend ladies??


plan on taking my havana twists out to wash my scalp and do a quick length check, should have photos of that tomorrow


----------



## NikkiQ

Congrats ImanAdero!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

According to my hair journal (don't laugh.I have to keep track of what I do with my hair lol) it has been almost 7 weeks since my last protein treatment. Well today is the day!! I think I'm gonna bang out wash day today since there's a surf competition going on at the beach and the crew wants to go out tomorrow to watch it. At least this way I can wash it and thread it again and have it ready to go. Might try to make them cuter this time around....MIGHT!


----------



## KiWiStyle

ilong said:


> ^^^ so this
> pelohello - I feel like this so many days,  My hair is not even as long as yours and sometimes I think it is just not possible.  I love seeing all the growth updates but at the same time I look at some of the durations it took ladies to go from one length to another and I think something is wrong with my head.  I'm not giving up - as I have a target goal - but... lilke you, every know and then getting a confidence boost is needed.



^^^ This is how I feel most of the time.  Sometimes I'm a little down about it but then I quickly get over it and accept things as they are and work with what I have been given.  It sucks to have fine, low density hair that grows slow but there isn't a dang on thing I can do about it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

ImanAdero said:


> SOoo...
> 
> I am definitively BSB, and almost BSL... Depending on which bra I'm in.
> 
> In the Victoria's Secret bra, I have about a quarter inch to go.
> 
> In the bra I initially measured, I'm getting closer (in a month woo hoo) but still 3 inches away.
> 
> So yep, I'd still say August until I'm MBL/BSL. But it's good to see progress nonetheless



I love your thick lush hair all the way to the ends!!  Congratulations on reaching another milestone...and your bra sits really low.  I bet you're BSL already.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

deedoswell said:


> OUCH!!!  I'm sure she will be fine by tomorrow for the vocalist.  Fingers crossed!



She's getting there!  She's asleep now, I took a peek to see what has happened with the overnight treatment of JBCO and peppermint oil and it looks really good...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## glamazon386

Still wearing these braids. Tomorrow makes a month. Trying to decide if I'm going to take them down in 3 weeks and get my hair done for my birthday. :scratchch


----------



## jprayze

glamazon386 said:


> Still wearing these braids. Tomorrow makes a month. Trying to decide if I'm going to take them down in 3 weeks and get my hair done for my birthday. :scratchch


 
Im taking mine out as I type...today makes 5 weeks for me.  I'm getting my hair done for Valentines day...excited!!!


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> According to my hair journal (don't laugh.I have to keep track of what I do with my hair lol) it has been almost 7 weeks since my last protein treatment. Well today is the day!! I think I'm gonna bang out wash day today since there's a surf competition going on at the beach and the crew wants to go out tomorrow to watch it. At least this way I can wash it and thread it again and have it ready to go. Might try to make them cuter this time around....MIGHT!



I have been keeping a hair journal too so I know what works and, more importantly, what doesn't. This has been really helpful with my henna treatments. My first attempt ended in a red-orange halo which made me take the day off from work...not going there again!


----------



## Evolving78

wow i need to catch up on some reading in here!


----------



## lamaria211

I can't find Shea Moisture moisture retention poo anywhere! And I've been to 4 Walgreens and target


----------



## FemmeFatale

OK so today I'm getting my install done, I had a 3 week break and I made sure to nurture my hair within that time period.


----------



## jprayze

Not done taking my twists out yet but I put a hat on and went out anyway!  I needed a break!


----------



## kismettt

touch up. def not going back to this stylist  my hair will def need some TLC  come wash day.







i'm claiming full APL though _officially_


----------



## kismettt

kismettt said:


> I used a date calculator to create my relax/trim schedule:


Last Trim: 12/28/12
Relaxer 1: Week of 2/10/13 *DONE, 2/9*
Trim 1: Week of 3/24/13
Relaxer 2: Week of 5/5/13
Trim 2: Week of 6/16/13
Relaxer 3: Week of 7/28/13
Trim 3: Week of 8/11/13
Relaxer 4: Week of 9/22/13
Trim 4: Week of 11/3/13
Relaxer 5: Week of 12/15/13


----------



## daae

DC'ing + wash day
washed with CON argan oil shampoo

Wish i had a shower machine!!!!!
Wouldn't be so hard on the knees!!


----------



## daae

pretty hair!! kismettt


----------



## daae

When the hell is darcys botanicals sweet cocoa bean whip coming back in stock!!
my hair needs it!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Did a set of 8 instead of 4 this time. Gonna leave it like this a few days then take it down. Tried to thread them all together,but it wasn't happening 



View attachment 2013-02-09 19.24.55.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

i guess i will cowash and moisture dc today. but i gotta wash my scarf first.


----------



## jprayze

Time for another break!  Will this ever end?  Smh lol I think this is my last time...I don't have the patience!


----------



## coyacoy

Hey there fellow BSL challengers !  Sounds like things are going well for everyone - congratulations and keep up the good work !!!!  I've been bunning since feb 1 consistently....I mean like everyday - even on the weekends!!.....normally when I bun it's just m-f (if that) and twist out on the weekend but nope, not this month.....this month I'm bunning erry.single.day

rooting for us all on our way to BSL and hopefully having fun along the way!!!   ;-)


----------



## FemmeFatale

Just got my install done, these were my braids:


----------



## NikkiQ

They look great FemmeFatale  How long are you gonna keep them in for?


----------



## NikkiQ

everyone is so quiet this weekend 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## FemmeFatale

NikkiQ said:


> They look great FemmeFatale  How long are you gonna keep them in for?



Thanks!!

Well I'm getting a weave and I'm going to keep it in for 2 months. Hopefully with all the vitamins, juicing and protein I'll have another 2" of new growth.


----------



## DaLady82

Thinking about getting some Senegalese twists. Never had em before but always wanted to try em. I really need a protective style but wanna try something new for me. If they don't cost an arm and a leg, thinking I will definitely try em out.


----------



## Sholapie

Hi all  I attending a Nigerian wedding yesterday and got a tonne of compliments on my high bun. Im slowly getting through all the products I've  bought while finding my staples. I hate clutter so i love finishing and throwing away things I wont repurchase. Had to shampoo my hair again today because of all the gel I used lol


----------



## ImanAdero

Cowshed yesterday with the As I Am Coconut CoWash... I think I like it. 

I had planned on wearing a wash n go... But soon got over that. My hair is too dang thick for that. Just entirely too thick for WnGs. 

But I do like this thickness (even though I feel like I lose soooo much hair on wash day... I guess I have a lot of strands to spare lol

But NOW what to do? I think I'll go back to Tammy this week.


----------



## NikkiQ

You don't do any outs ImanAdero? Thick hair looks so lush in a good braid/twist/bantu know out


----------



## theNaturalWonders

I am in!!

~Current hair length
APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd-Natural
~BSL goal month 
August
~Current Reggie and styling choices I am currently PS with a upart wig. It is a relaxed texture that in order to blend I have to blow dry and flat iron my leave out. I use the tension method and pass flat iron 1x at 400 degrees. I do this after wash and DC 2x a month. I am getting another upart wig that will be a kinky curly texture so I dont have to use any heat to blend. However, doing the tension method (Pinkskates) for the last month on my hair has reduced SSKs tremendously. I always feared heat but realize cool-medium heat using tension method really works for me. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? 
Will use tension method 2x a month after shampoo but no flat ironing. Tea rinse weekly and DC weekly
Massage scalp nightly with Ayurvedic oils
Moisturize hair daily and seal 
Use Alma twice a month to cleanse scalp
Trim hair every 3 months
Pre-poo with oils and/or conditioners
Protein treatment every 6-8 weeks
Use Dominican products
~Post a beginning picture
This picture is a few months old. I am a little bit past this length now. It seems I am stuck at this length. Hopefully changing my regimen will get me over this hump. Next check in I will have more pics.


----------



## jprayze

DaLady82 said:


> Thinking about getting some Senegalese twists. Never had em before but always wanted to try em. I really need a protective style but wanna try something new for me. If they don't cost an arm and a leg, thinking I will definitely try em out.



Try them.  I had them for 5 weeks.  I had no issues with them...only they take forever to take out.


----------



## Mjon912

Washing my hair today since I'm stuck in the house because my daughter has the Flu  currently I'm prepooing with some ors hair mayonnaise, honey and oils... Fun times ... On another note Tuesday I will be 6months into my transition! Only 18-24 months left


----------



## itsjusthair88

So, this weekend I was supposed to go to NYFW for work, but my boss got cheap and crazy (as usual, another story for another time) and then this NEMO junk and now I'm sick as heck and whatever...

Anyway, so I decided to wash this weekend, I haven't washed in about 3 weeks. I prepoo'd with some protein mix and AO GPB. I shampooed using Reniece's method (saw her video on YT) in sections and then I DC'd with SM and some oils and honey mixed in. And then (takes a deep breath) I moisturized with Elasta Mango, EVOO and AV gel mix and air-dried in twists. Gonna bun tomorrow.

My hair feels cool, but I went ahead and measured my hair and my nape is only 10" (I figured, my nape sucks) and to get to BSL I need 14" (WHOMP) but on the other hand, my BSL and MBL seem to be the same thing, is that possible? Is that the case for anyone else?

Having said that, I am moving my goal date to December 2013, if it wasn't there already. I need 4" of hair in 8 months JUST to graze, so you know....bleh.


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ said:


> You don't do any outs ImanAdero? Thick hair looks so lush in a good braid/twist/bantu know out



I barely do. My ends tangle and knot up and them I just get frustrated with them lol. 

I do twist outs SOMETIMES, but by the end of the day it normally ends up in a bun lol

So that's what it's in now haha


----------



## Mjon912

itsjusthair88 aww I'm sorry your not feeling well...hope you get better soon, whenever I'm sick I wash y air, it instantly makes me feel better lol...your bra must sit crazy low...I know I have only a few inches between BSL and MBL and between MBL and WL...post a pic 

NikkiQ how often are you going to thread/band your hair...I'm asking because I like the idea of it but I'd be worried that the thread would cause breakage...have you noticed any?

Sholapie high buns/ponys are sexy...I've always though this...yours looks good!

Imadero go girl! I think you'll be BSL in a few months!


----------



## Kerryann

Ugh bombs on the left side of my hair smdh this b!tch acting up and refuse to grow to catch up to the right side pissed.com now it's hard work time


----------



## growbaby

2 weeks in my twists.. I took the perimeter out and redid them.. My hair was really soft ad moisturized to my surprise.. I'll be taking these out In 1-2 weeks tho.. I would keep them longer but I kinda want to wear my real hair for my bday in 2 weeks. ....I'm gettin old! Lol


----------



## Seamonster

Kerryann said:


> Ugh bombs on the left side of my hair smdh this b!tch acting up and refuse to grow to catch up to the right side pissed.com now it's hard work time



I don't know why this made me laugh. 

My bang just made full chin length, next month I will be neck length for sure.
This week end started the Los Angeles mardi gras season. We call it hurricane drink season. We rename places as swamps and bayous and throw some beads around. Wish I I was in New Orleans for Mardi Gras.

Boy I am missing Cafe Dumont's coffee and beignet breakfast. Dining on barbecue shrimp and red beans and rice.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Mjon912 and show off my back fat?! NO way! LOL

j/k I will do it when I have a second, and a bra and some guts, about to go get a burrito (hence, the back fat LOL)

Sorry your daughter has the flu, I've been sick on and off almost this entire year. It sucks!

Prepped my hair for bunning, I figured out a cool way to bun with some old leggings (cut a thin strip and soaked in an oil mix) and putting my hair in 6 huge twists once it's up in the thingy. Then, i am taking two little sections of Marley hair and wrapping it around and Voila! a high bun that looks elegant and pulled-together. I'll post pics soon.

The best part is, I can take the black thingy down and give my hair a break and moisturize, and the chunky twists will help retain the "form" for when I put it back in. Less manipulation


----------



## Angel of the North

NikkiQ said:


> Any hair plans this weekend ladies??



I had the flu this last week so I wasn't able to do my mid-week co-wash, I went away for the weekend so I also missed my wash day . On a positive note, I attempted my first sock bun yesterday, it came out well considering how frizzy my hair was. I used the leg of a pair of 30 denier opaque tights. I didn't get a picture of it but tonight I'm going to damp my hair with water, moisturise and seal and redo the bun for tomorrow, I'm also going to soak the tights in my pre-poo mix I will try and take a pic and post tomorrow.



KiWiStyle said:


> To top that, she slipped and fell on her face yesterday morning while playing with our dog.  She  literally fell on her mouth...two of the braces brackets got stuck to the skin inside her mouth and she has a fat lip.  Talk about bad timing.  I've been trying natural remedies to take the swelling down so she can sing properly but I've had no luck.  Hopefully it'll go down by tomorrow when the vocalist comes by



KiWiStyle I'm sorry to hear about your DD's accident, I wish her better and hope everything goes well with her audition.



Songbirdb said:


> I decided to finally add some pics. Here is my protective style to help me reach BSL. I made a half wig and a Upart wig. I will be wiggin it. I learned from you tube. I'm proud of my first attempts lol



Songbirdb You did a really good job, the wig looks great 



pelohello said:


> I did a different ps 2day, after watching it on ytube. I might do this for next week too! Its a 2strand twist all the way around the head, almost like the hedi braid. I applied some gel to this edges. I did this style on a 2day old braidout.



pelohello The style looks great,, you did a really good job of re-creating it 



tiffjust2002 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Here is how I am wearing my hair today: a banana clip, and then I took sections and rolled and tucked and bobby pinned the hair down over the clip. The front is two flat twists I did last night and took out this morning and pinned to the side This is an old twist out I did this style on and I just used water and my shea butter mix I made for stylings



tiffjust2002 I'm liking this style, it looks great on you 



kismettt said:


> i'm claiming full APL though _officially_



kismettt Congratulations on getting to full APL


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle...how is your pumpkin?  I just saw the post.  How did her audition go? And the test?  Wow, you've got a lot going on, girl!


----------



## lamaria211

I tried a braid out. I'm still not sure if I like it yet


----------



## jessicarabbit

FemmeFatale said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Well I'm getting a weave and I'm going to keep it in for 2 months. Hopefully with all the vitamins, juicing and protein I'll have another 2" of new growth.



Which vitamins were u taking and what was your diet for an inch per month?


----------



## jessicarabbit

Checking in. Been wet bunning everyday. This week I'm switching it up to plaits under wigs. 
Tried mane and tail  for the first time yesterday and my hair is soooo soft. I'm adding that to my staple list now since my hair loves protein.


----------



## jprayze

Just wanted to check in and say I finished taking the twists out tonight so it literally took me all weekend.  Thankfully I was able to do my normal weekend routine and get some rest too.  It felt so good to have my real hair out again.  I gave it a good wash and an DC overnight with ORS Replenishing and avocado oil.  I'm just about out of the ORS so I have to get some more before they replace the bottles with the new formula.


----------



## jprayze

lamaria211 I like it!

theNaturalWonders Welcome!!!


----------



## Seamonster

lamaria211 you look pretty


----------



## BraunSugar

I picked up some gelatin caps from Walmart. Never taken them before, so I'll see if they are doing anything in a few months.


----------



## Miss AJ

Haven't checked in for a while, been buy with school. I took a break from heat all last month and I slacked a little on my routine but I'm back in action! I tweaked my flat iron regimen a little when I straightened my hair yesterday and I LOVE the end result. My hair is moisturized and relaxer straight WITH movement. My plan is to make it last for 2 weeks, wash and repeat.  I'm going to experiment with this regimen for a few months and see how well my hair does. My boyfriend likes my hair straight and the maintenance is easy peasy so it's win-win.


----------



## crlsweetie912

got my hair braided in an updo.....whew....can't wait till they loosen up.  It's tight but not crazy can't breath tight....been moisturizing and sealing all weekend....taking care of my hair underneath.


----------



## jprayze

I'm in my sock (donut) bun!  I will be bunning until Thursday when I will get my fresh flat iron.  Post-sengalease twist hair was strong and I didn't get any more shed hair than I thought was normal for 5 weeks.  I will do a protein treatment before my flat iron.  I really love the combo of ORS hair mayo, an egg, and honey; I did that before my twists.


----------



## gabulldawg

I feel like I am so close and yet so far from BSL....


----------



## SimJam

gabulldawg said:


> I feel like I am so close and yet so far from BSL....



that's how I felt when approaching APL, like hair just grow already !!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ugghhhhh I feel like death right now (way too much fun at the beach yesterday) and my hair is still in the pigtails from yesterday. I was actually brave enough to wear my hair out while it is still wrapped in the thread. My friends actually liked it. Go figure 

Mjon912 I'm probably going to keep threading it weekly or every 2 weeks for now. I haven't experienced any breakage while doing this *knock on wood*


----------



## KiWiStyle

Angel of the North said:


> I had the flu this last week so I wasn't able to do my mid-week co-wash, I went away for the weekend so I also missed my wash day . On a positive note, I attempted my first sock bun yesterday, it came out well considering how frizzy my hair was. I used the leg of a pair of 30 denier opaque tights. I didn't get a picture of it but tonight I'm going to damp my hair with water, moisturise and seal and redo the bun for tomorrow, I'm also going to soak the tights in my pre-poo mix I will try and take a pic and post tomorrow.
> 
> KiWiStyle I'm sorry to hear about your DD's accident, I wish her better and hope everything goes well with her audition.
> 
> Songbirdb You did a really good job, the wig looks great
> 
> pelohello The style looks great,, you did a really good job of re-creating it
> 
> tiffjust2002 I'm liking this style, it looks great on you
> 
> kismettt Congratulations on getting to full APL



Angel of the North, thanks for your well wishes. She's 100% again!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> KiWiStyle...how is your pumpkin?  I just saw the post.  How did her audition go? And the test?  Wow, you've got a lot going on, girl!



Thanks Cattypus1.  Miss dang is doing great!  Her lip is normal now...i told her to tell the devil to back off, i'm fulfilling my destiny, lol!  Her audition is on Wednesday and I'm more nervous and eager than she is, lol. My friend vocalist/performer stopped by on Saturday and coached her for a few hours; she was a tremendous help!  Her piano teacher who is also a vocalist will help in Tuesday as well.  She haven't received her quiz grade yet but she believes she did ok.  She received all A's this past quarter so she/we are working hard to maintain that.  This will be a much calmer week, thank goodness.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kandiekj100

Laziness got the best of me and I am still in my individuals plaits, hidden underneath my short wig. All this laziness better be for the best and result in achieving and sustaining length. BSL here I come, hopefully by the summer.


----------



## deedoswell

Just checking in.  Feel like I missed so much in just two days! I have to catch up. KiWiStyle glad your baby girl is doing better.  I'm looking forward to this coming weekend (I know it's only Monday!) I'm going to henna this weekend. I love Henna day!!!


----------



## itsjusthair88

gabulldawg said:


> I feel like I am so close and yet so far from BSL....



PREACH gabulldawg anyways, I'm sick (and have been for almost 2 months) and therefore my hair is in a half-assed bun that makes no sense. I'm going to M&S tonight and keep it moving. I want to try and bun the rest of this month b/c besides this being a great protective style (I think, we shall see) I really just like the way I look in a high bun: I wear my earrings and my makeup and I feel good.

Anyways, I'm at work and it's NYFW so that means lots of rushing and going. Have a good one ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ladies using different oils and taking vitamins

where are you purchasing your products from? At a store locally or online? Trying to find a good place online to order a few things from since it can't be found on the ground here.


----------



## alanaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> Ladies using different oils and taking vitamins
> 
> where are you purchasing your products from? At a store locally or online? Trying to find a good place online to order a few things from since it can't be found on the ground here.



I buy my oils on Amazon. Shipping is pretty fast. I usually get my order within a week. What are you looking to buy?


----------



## 3jsmom

NikkiQ said:


> Ladies using different oils and taking vitamins
> 
> where are you purchasing your products from? At a store locally or online? Trying to find a good place online to order a few things from since it can't be found on the ground here.


 
I have a church member that I have started getting my oils from. I also get it from local health food store.


Just an update, I have been shedding like crazy. I have been uping my moisturizing to twice a day and keeping my new growth moisturized. I am almost 15 weeks post, this is one of the longest stretches I have done. I am going to hold out until maybe next week and then perm. We shall see


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

3jsmom said:


> I have a church member that I have started getting my oils from. I also get it from local health food store.
> 
> 
> Just an update, I have been shedding like crazy. I have been uping my moisturizing to twice a day and keeping my new growth moisturized. I am almost 15 weeks post, this is one of the longest stretches I have done. I am going to hold out until maybe next week and then perm. We shall see


 
What helped my shedding was a hard protein, I would suggest one if your hair can tolerate it.  Now is a good time since you plan on TU next week.


----------



## NikkiQ

alanaturelle said:


> I buy my oils on Amazon. Shipping is pretty fast. I usually get my order within a week. What are you looking to buy?


 
I want to get some small bottles of different oils to try out and some hair,skin & nail vits.


----------



## Miss AJ

Did a length check and I'm satisfied with my progress so far. February 15th makes my 3 and a half year growth mark and I've come a long way from my cocoa puff lol.


















ETA: I hope the picture view is ok, it looks funky on my phone :-/ And sorry I didn't close my laundry door lol.


----------



## Onhergrind09

I'm officially joining this challege .  I  got to APL about 5 times before I officially claimed it as a result of ragged edges and I don't want to repeat the same cycle with my future goal lengths.  As of today I'm somewhere between BSB and BSL.  I'm pretty consistant with my regimen, but my downfall is that I"m constantly on the prowl for an all star moisturizer which can lead me to trouble.  I hope to make it to a healthy BSL by my birthday in April and grazing WL by the end of the year.

*Current hair length*: No mans land between Full APL & BSL
*Hair State*: Relaxed
*BSL goal month*: April 2013
*Current Reggie and styling choices*: M&S Daily, Shampoo & DC 1x/wk, Co-wash 1x/wk, growth serum on scalp nightly, protective styling 90% of the time in buns, relax every 10-12 weeks, low manipulation 
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?* Nothing


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I love flexirods. I am mad it took me so long to discover these gems. My hair is so cute...despite the fact my daughter has taken darn near all of them. I'm going to check the BSS and get me some more. Pics later...I've been rained on and the curls are falling.


----------



## jprayze

alanaturelle said:


> I buy my oils on Amazon. Shipping is pretty fast. I usually get my order within a week. What are you looking to buy?


 
I 2nd amazon!  You can get everything there.


----------



## alanaturelle

NikkiQ said:


> I want to get some small bottles of different oils to try out and some hair,skin & nail vits.



I think you could order samples from the company called From Nature With Love. Their website is fnwl.com I believe.


----------



## Onhergrind09

NikkiQ, I get my oils from vitacost.com, fast shipping , great prices and they carry pretty much everything under the sun .


----------



## gabulldawg

Onhergrind09  Are you sure you aren't already BSL?


----------



## Miss AJ

gabulldawg said:


> @Onhergrind09 Are you sure you aren't already BSL?


 

I thought so too lol, ur already there girl.


----------



## alanaturelle

alanaturelle said:


> I think you could order samples from the company called From Nature With Love. Their website is fnwl.com I believe.



It's actually: http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/


----------



## Onhergrind09

gabulldawg Miss AJ, I wear my bra pretty low (about 2 inches above my natural waist) and currently I'm  1-2 inches above my bra strap.  That should change with my next relaxer, but that's where I'm at right now .  On my next DC day, I'll take an updated pic.


----------



## FemmeFatale

lindsaywhat said:


> Which vitamins were u taking and what was your diet for an inch per month?



I am taking 5000 mcg of biotin, a reg multivitamin and 300 mg of ALA. I just started them and I'm hoping it can take me to the next level.


----------



## SimJam

I order vitamins from vitacost mainly because it is cheaper most everything is priced higher in Jamaica even for the same product.

I tend to buy my oils locally, they somehow don't jack up the prices too much for oils here. 

vitacost has oils too, but Ive never bought from them


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks for the suggestions ladies!


----------



## nazjha

I'm in!!!
I been lurking in this thread since Jan buuuuut due to my hair was in protective style I could not post a start picture. So with that being said...
Current hair length: center of v bsb
~Complicated Texlaxed
~BSL goal month: center of my v june 2013 full bsl...oct 2013
~Current Reggie and styling choices: I am a supreme advocate for protective styling. I liveeeee for sew ins, in my case u part wigs. i clarify/wash/deep condition once every 1-1 1/2 month. Allow my hair to breathe for about a week then right under the wig I go.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?: I have this problem with thin hair. I have always had a full head of hair for a relaxed head and now since I been on my hhj I believe my hair has gotten thinner so I am going to start using castor oil in my regime to try to thicken this head up!!!
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I'm in love!!


----------



## NikkiQ

nazjha


----------



## 3jsmom

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> What helped my shedding was a hard protein, I would suggest one if your hair can tolerate it.  Now is a good time since you plan on TU next week.



Thanks, I will do one this week


----------



## Angel of the North

jprayze said:


> Just wanted to check in and say I finished taking the twists out tonight so it literally took me all weekend.



jprayze I take my hat off to you, I'm so glad you didn't run up in here with any "I ripped out my hair" story (that would definitely have been me). I can't wait to see pics of your V day hair 



gabulldawg said:


> I feel like I am so close and yet so far from BSL....



gabulldawg This is exactly how I feel, especially with the NG shrinkage, I'm trying to keep the faith.



KiWiStyle said:


> Angel of the North, thanks for your well wishes. She's 100% again!



KiWiStyle I'm so glad to hear that, all the best for Wednesday.



deedoswell said:


> I'm looking forward to this coming weekend (I know it's only Monday!) I'm going to henna this weekend. I love Henna day!!!



deedoswell now that's what I call enthusiasm  



NikkiQ said:


> Ladies using different oils and taking vitamins where are you purchasing your products from? At a store locally or online? Trying to find a good place online to order a few things from since it can't be found on the ground here.



NikkiQ I buy most of my oils from BSS or off of ebay, I try to buy organic where possible.  If I wanted vitamins, I would buy from Holland & Barrett's, but I don't really take them, just buy them  (I threw out a bag full two weeks ago, mostly out of date). The only hair vitamin I have bought is Priteva and I ordered direct, I've been taking antibiotics so I haven't been taking the Priteva for a few weeks, I intend to start again when I get back from Africa.



Miss AJ said:


> Did a length check and I'm satisfied with my progress so far. February 15th makes my 3 and a half year growth mark and I've come a long way from my cocoa puff lol.



Miss AJ Great progress, your hair looks lovely and thick but more importantly healthy 



Onhergrind09 said:


> I'm officially joining this challege .



Onhergrind09 , theNaturalWonders and nazjha :welcome3:



SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I'm in love!!



SunySydeofLyfe Me too, your hair looks great, you did a really good job. I've got some hot rods, I want to try them, but only if they're gonna come out like yours, I may try them out around summer time .


----------



## Angel of the North

I for got to post my sock bun pics 

The bun was done Sunday night so this is second day hair that hasn't had a wash in over a week  

I am going to spray it tonight with my Nexxus Humectress, water and avocado oil mix and baggy under my headscarf.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

3jsmom said:


> Thanks, I will do one this week



I know you know but use your moisturizing con after....


----------



## jprayze

Angel of the North said:


> I for got to post my sock bun pics
> 
> The bun was done Sunday night so this is second day hair that hasn't had a wash in over a week
> 
> I am going to spray it tonight with my Nexxus Humectress, water and avocado oil mix and baggy under my headscarf.



Pretty bun!


----------



## Mjon912

No bun today but I still had a ps, wore my hair up and under a beanie since It was a bad hair day...

Last night I washed, roller set and wrapped, this morning I did a bs flat iron so I redid it this evening and dusted my ends. Tomorrow we be exactly 6months since my last relaxer! I'm so proud of myself, I've still got a long way to go tho





After I took my rollers out




After my final flat ironing session for this wash smh... I've got a long way to go until BSL, I'm thinking I might be there by oct


----------



## PureSilver

Praying daily for BSL by mid June....going hard or give up......i choose going hard!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Angel of the North said:


> I for got to post my sock bun pics
> 
> The bun was done Sunday night so this is second day hair that hasn't had a wash in over a week
> 
> I am going to spray it tonight with my Nexxus Humectress, water and avocado oil mix and baggy under my headscarf.



Angel of the North you have one of those adorably round heads that I always wished I had. I love your bun!!  My head is so long, my high bun just looks bad on me.  I know my long head and long neck are the reasons it took me so long to get to APL, smh.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Today's my birthday!!! Excuse any typos im a lil tipsy lol. But I finally found the Shea Moisture Moisture retention shampoo and I'm super excited to try it next week. I took my corn braids out yesterday to do a good wash and DC. Now I'm trying to get my mom to redo them tomorrow so I can rock them for another 2 weeks. I'm a little over 3 months post trying to make it to 6 months!!!! Pray for me


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> Today's my birthday!!! Excuse any typos im a lil tipsy lol. But I finally found the Shea Moisture Moisture retention shampoo and I'm super excited to try it next week. I took my corn braids out yesterday to do a good wash and DC. Now I'm trying to get my mom to redo them tomorrow so I can rock them for another 2 weeks. I'm a little over 3 months post trying to make it to 6 months!!!! Pray for me



Happy Birthday lamaria211!!!!! 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Angel of the North

KiWiStyle said:


> Angel of the North you have one of those adorably round heads that I always wished I had. I love your bun!!  My head is so long, my high bun just looks bad on me.  I know my long head and long neck are the reasons it took me so long to get to APL, smh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle Thank you. You are the 2nd person to comment on that in the last 18 hrs (the other person was IRL)  I love your buns and all your other styles, you have been a real inspiration to me this year 



lamaria211 said:


> Today's my birthday!!! Excuse any typos im a lil tipsy lol. But I finally found the Shea Moisture Moisture retention shampoo and I'm super excited to try it next week. I took my corn braids out yesterday to do a good wash and DC. Now I'm trying to get my mom to redo them tomorrow so I can rock them for another 2 weeks. I'm a little over 3 months post trying to make it to 6 months!!!! Pray for me



lamaria211 :birthday2


----------



## alanaturelle

lamaria211 said:


> Today's my birthday!!! Excuse any typos im a lil tipsy lol. But I finally found the Shea Moisture Moisture retention shampoo and I'm super excited to try it next week. I took my corn braids out yesterday to do a good wash and DC. Now I'm trying to get my mom to redo them tomorrow so I can rock them for another 2 weeks. I'm a little over 3 months post trying to make it to 6 months!!!! Pray for me



Happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## BraunSugar

I may not be at BSL by my BC anniversary at the end of May. I say that because I'm going to do a nice trim after I remove my twists. I'll probably take off 0.5"-1". As long as I have reached full BSL by the end of the year, I'm good.


----------



## Mjon912

lamaria211  Happy Birthday Doll

nazjha...good luck on your journey to BSL...do you think the weaves are thinning your hair or is it something else


----------



## jprayze

I'm planning to start trimming by the morrocco method. I don't plan to trim more than quarterly but plan to dust very minimally every month and I will use this calendar (unless I'm in a PS that won't allow for trims like the Senegalese twists).  I will focus in the thickening dates because I think that's what my hair needs the most.  It's growing well in length but some areas are thinner than others. I think this is something where you see the effects over time so I will be observing for the rest of the year. (SN:  I'm going to posting to my LHCF blog to keep track of my heat usage, trims, and products.)

February 11th and 12th are the days to cut for length for this month, according to Morrocco Method lunar chart. 

https://www.morroccomethod.com/lunar-hair-chart


----------



## Guinan

lamaria211 said:


> Today's my birthday!!! Excuse any typos im a lil tipsy lol. But I finally found the Shea Moisture Moisture retention shampoo and I'm super excited to try it next week. I took my corn braids out yesterday to do a good wash and DC. Now I'm trying to get my mom to redo them tomorrow so I can rock them for another 2 weeks. I'm a little over 3 months post trying to make it to 6 months!!!! Pray for me


 
HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> I'm planning to start trimming by the morrocco method. I don't plan to trim more than quarterly but plan to dust very minimally every month and I will use this calendar (unless I'm in a PS that won't allow for trims like the Senegalese twists). I will focus in the thickening dates because I think that's what my hair needs the most. It's growing well in length but some areas are thinner than others. I think this is something where you see the effects over time so I will be observing for the rest of the year. (SN: I'm going to posting to my LHCF blog to keep track of my heat usage, trims, and products.)
> 
> February 11th and 12th are the days to cut for length for this month, according to Morrocco Method lunar chart.
> 
> https://www.morroccomethod.com/lunar-hair-chart


 
I use this method too for my dusting and trimming.


----------



## lamaria211

jprayze said:


> I'm planning to start trimming by the morrocco method. I don't plan to trim more than quarterly but plan to dust very minimally every month and I will use this calendar (unless I'm in a PS that won't allow for trims like the Senegalese twists).  I will focus in the thickening dates because I think that's what my hair needs the most.  It's growing well in length but some areas are thinner than others. I think this is something where you see the effects over time so I will be observing for the rest of the year. (SN:  I'm going to posting to my LHCF blog to keep track of my heat usage, trims, and products.)
> 
> February 11th and 12th are the days to cut for length for this month, according to Morrocco Method lunar chart.
> 
> https://www.morroccomethod.com/lunar-hair-chart



Thanks ladies!!! OK great I'm dusting today for sure! I have a job interview today. I decided to go back to work since my littlest man will be 1 next month  Wish me luck


----------



## NikkiQ

BraunSugar said:


> I may not be at BSL by my BC anniversary at the end of May. I say that because I'm going to do a nice trim after I remove my twists. I'll probably take off 0.5"-1". As long as I have reached full BSL by the end of the year, I'm good.


 
IDK BraunSugar you were pretty damn close to BSL last time I saw a pic of your hair. You may be able to hit BSL by May even with a little trimming.




lamaria211 said:


> Thanks ladies!!! OK great I'm dusting today for sure! I have a job interview today. I decided to go back to work since my littlest man will be 1 next month Wish me luck


 
Good luck lamaria211! Fingers crossed for you :crossfingers:


----------



## Evolving78

hey ya'll.  sick and hair is in a bun.  that is all.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> hey ya'll.  sick and hair is in a bun.  that is all.



shortdub78 I hope you and baby dub get well soon.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## deedoswell

Happy Belated Birthday lamaria211 and good luck on the interview!!!
shortdub - feel better!!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

lamaria211 said:


> Today's my birthday!!! Excuse any typos im a lil tipsy lol. But I finally found the Shea Moisture Moisture retention shampoo and I'm super excited to try it next week. I took my corn braids out yesterday to do a good wash and DC. Now I'm trying to get my mom to redo them tomorrow so I can rock them for another 2 weeks. I'm a little over 3 months post trying to make it to 6 months!!!! Pray for me



lamaria211 HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Angel of the North said:


> KiWiStyle Thank you. You are the 2nd person to comment on that in the last 18 hrs (the other person was IRL)  I love your buns and all your other styles, you have been a real inspiration to me this year
> 
> lamaria211 :birthday2



I can't imagine my hair being an inspiration to anyone but thanks so much for saying that.  You're so sweet )!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:


> I use this method too for my dusting and trimming.



So this works?!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> I'm planning to start trimming by the morrocco method. I don't plan to trim more than quarterly but plan to dust very minimally every month and I will use this calendar (unless I'm in a PS that won't allow for trims like the Senegalese twists).  I will focus in the thickening dates because I think that's what my hair needs the most.  It's growing well in length but some areas are thinner than others. I think this is something where you see the effects over time so I will be observing for the rest of the year. (SN:  I'm going to posting to my LHCF blog to keep track of my heat usage, trims, and products.)
> 
> February 11th and 12th are the days to cut for length for this month, according to Morrocco Method lunar chart.
> 
> https://www.morroccomethod.com/lunar-hair-chart



I woke up this morning and out of the blue decided to dust my nape.  Go figure..

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Miss AJ

I'm due for a trim this month anyway so I'm gonna trim by this moroccan method for length and see how it goes. Judging by my progress so far, I don't see why I can't make BSL on my 4 year hair growth anniversary (August 15). 

Gonna spend my lunch break hair product shopping lol don't judge me. Nothing big though, I think I want a container of cantu Shea butter leave in since consistent use of it is doing WONDERS for one of my BFFs.


----------



## coolsista-paris

lamaria211 said:


> Thanks ladies!!! OK great I'm dusting today for sure! I have a job interview today. I decided to go back to work since my littlest man will be 1 next month Wish me luck


 
thinking of you. ive got a job interview too tommorow. I passed the first one (means i am part of the 4 selected people left) they called me back for another interview tommorow with the director of the department + human ressources. heeeeeelp im crossing fingers . wish me luck too.

i already have a job but im going really crazy there. I really need to change for my good.

good luck to you ;-)


----------



## Mjon912

jprayze and alanaturelle i buy everything off amazon... But be careful, price check you items with your bss/Walmart/target/etc... I was going to buy some Lekair Cholesterol Plus until I saw the price was $20... Used to buy it at Sally's for $1.70 but they stopped selling it, went to Walmart and it was only $2


----------



## jprayze

Mjon912 said:


> @jprayze and @alanaturelle i buy everything off amazon... But be careful, price check you items with your bss/Walmart/target/etc... I was going to buy some Lekair Cholesterol Plus until I saw the price was $20... Used to buy it at Sally's for $1.70 but they stopped selling it, went to Walmart and it was only $2


 
Wow!!!  Talk about a price hike!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Mjon912 said:


> jprayze and alanaturelle i buy everything off amazon... But be careful, price check you items with your bss/Walmart/target/etc... I was going to buy some Lekair Cholesterol Plus until I saw the price was $20... Used to buy it at Sally's for $1.70 but they stopped selling it, went to Walmart and it was only $2



Now that's price gouging to the max!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

For the ladies who are bunning this month. Are you doing anything special for V-Day??  I might do a rollerset, it's a prime opportunity to scratch this itch to wear my hair curly for a day.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Miss AJ

Y'all... It was a STRUGGLE for me to go into the hair care aisle at Walmart. I only had $11 but swear I wanted to drop BANDS when I saw all this new stuff lol. Pics aren't wanting to upload now but I will be back later to post them. I DID purchase what I NEEDED though. Garnier Nutrisse color foam in blue black(currently just testing this brand out) and the last pack of banana clips.


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> For the ladies who are bunning this month. Are you doing anything special for V-Day?? I might do a rollerset, it's a prime opportunity to scratch this itch to wear my hair curly for a day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
We never do anything for V-Day (I hate the holiday TBH) so I'll be in my regular old sock bun.


----------



## lamaria211

Going to be rocking a wig for Vday since I'm stretching and I don't use heat.


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> We never do anything for V-Day (I hate the holiday TBH) so I'll be in my regular old sock bun.



my BF doesnt do VDay either ... Im all into it though


----------



## NikkiQ

About to take the twists down. We'll see how this goes. Hoping it is a bit more stretched than last time.


----------



## Kerryann

I dont do Vday but im considering going to the africans in a few to get my hair braided neatly for my wig hoping it will last for a month


----------



## NikkiQ

Bit more stretched and a little hang time. Operation 8 Sections was a semi success 

View attachment 2013-02-12 15.47.01.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Mjon912

lamaria211 good luck in your interview! I said I'd go back when my daughter turned 6months, she's now 2 and I'm having baby #2 and still havnt gone back SMH... It's hard to leave little ones =\

coolsista-paris good luck to you too!!!

KiWiStyle and jprayze yes... Now I put stuff in my cart on amazon and screen shot it so when I go to the store I can find if its cheaper

KiWiStyle it depends on the weather, if its rainy, which the forecast says it might be, I'll be in my bun, otherwise I might wear it down, but since I'm not really doing anything special since we're going OT and will have the mini I'm not really pressed

NikkiQ it looks like you got crimps!!! What do you do with your hair after you stretch it like that


----------



## alanaturelle

Mjon912 said:


> jprayze and alanaturelle i buy everything off amazon... But be careful, price check you items with your bss/Walmart/target/etc... I was going to buy some Lekair Cholesterol Plus until I saw the price was $20... Used to buy it at Sally's for $1.70 but they stopped selling it, went to Walmart and it was only $2



Yeah, I noticed that with Shea Moisture. It costs $9.99 at Target while on Amazon, it's in the $20s. WTF?!?


----------



## Blairx0

I plan to rollerset for valentine's day.


----------



## NikkiQ

Mjon912 well I normally bun it after stretching,but b/c I used a little gel on my hair on top of my leave in my hair is SUPER crunchy right now erplexed . So I will be conditioner cleansing it tomorrow. I don't even want to try to bun it while it's so stiff.


----------



## Curlygirly9

Planning to rollerset and bun tomorrow. I'll post pics.


----------



## Onhergrind09

In my eternal search for the perfect moisturizers, that went horribly wrong, I ended up DCing last night since I had to shampoo that mess out of my hair anyways, smh.


----------



## newnyer

Whew lawd my NG is killing me this round.  I may need to go back to my V05 cowashes because for some reason this Wen ain't doing the job in this weather.  Hair feels like hay all the time.   Also need to jump on this Hairveda sale- that Whipped Ends was a good moisturizer...


----------



## Onhergrind09

newnyer, which Wen are you using?


----------



## newnyer

Onhergrind09 I have the Sweet Almond Mint.  My cousin used to work for the telemarketing company that sold it so I got it free.  Seemed to work just fine when I started using it 6 months ago...but now? Not so much.


----------



## Onhergrind09

newnyer, I've used the 613 which I think of as God's special gift to me, but b/c of the price I decided to try Wen Fig, so I'm glad that's not the one that let you down.


----------



## growbaby

Soooooo I was looking at my calendar counting the weeks to see how long since my last relaxer... Ill be 19 weeks post on v-day. What?! I counted twice like that can't be right. This stretch came and went so fast and so easy compared to last time. I was ready chop everything off at 19weeks this past October haha. Im thankful for these twists and how effortless they've made the last leg of this stretch. I think I'm gonna take the twists out this weekend so I can have a long enough rest for my tresses to get a TU next weekend.


----------



## newnyer

Onhergrind09 yes I've heard good things about 613 but I'm too cheap to give it a try.  Guess I'll just finish this bottle of Sweet Almond Mint & end my term as a Wen girl for now(unless my cuz goes back to that job in which I will use/sell any product she gives me for free!) LOL


----------



## newnyer

growbaby said:


> Soooooo I was looking at my calendar counting the weeks to see how long since my last relaxer... Ill be 19 weeks post on v-day. What?! I counted twice like that can't be right. This stretch came and went so fast and so easy compared to last time. I was ready chop everything off at 19weeks this past October haha. Im thankful for these twists and how effortless they've made the last leg of this stretch. I think I'm gonna take the twists out this weekend so I can have a long enough rest for my tresses to get a TU next weekend.


 

What kind of twists do you have, hon? Are they extensions or with your own hair? I'm thinking of doing the same thing to extend my time for next touch up. I'm just at 8 wks post and I'm already struggling. I can usually get to 12 w/ no issues...

ETA: Nevermind- I peeped your lovely twists!  I've been stalling for the last month on getting the same thing done to my head....okay, maybe I need to go ahead & pay somebody to handle this. ANYTHING to make this stretch easier!


----------



## Angel of the North

lamaria211 and coolsista-paris Good luck with your job interviews 


shortdub78 I hope you feel better soon




KiWiStyle said:


> I can't imagine my hair being an inspiration to anyone but thanks so much for saying that.  You're so sweet )!!



KiWiStyle Every time you post pics of your hair styles especially your buns and that gorgeous French braid, it inspires me to want to make a little effort with my hair styling, I'm sure there are other ladies who feel the same 



NikkiQ said:


> Bit more stretched and a little hang time. Operation 8 Sections was a semi success



NikkiQ Trust me when I tell you, if you do 16 you will get great stretch, for me it would be all about having the patience to sit there for the time it takes to do 16 of them 

Well in other news, I baggied last night as planned, I ended up having to take off the shower cap and the headscarf half way through the night. My head was itching so bad, it felt like I had fleas! I scratched my head so much I've left my scalp really saw, I had to take a couple of anti-histamine. I ended up taking the sock bun down, I couldn't be bothered to redo it in the morning, I ended up doing a ponytail bun which came out looking like a HAM , I'm just waiting for Thursday to wash. I'm guessing my scalp did not take too kindly to being baggied while dirty


----------



## Angel of the North

growbaby said:


> Soooooo I was looking at my calendar counting the weeks to see how long since my last relaxer... Ill be 19 weeks post on v-day. What?! I counted twice like that can't be right. This stretch came and went so fast and so easy compared to last time. I was ready chop everything off at 19weeks this past October haha. Im thankful for these twists and how effortless they've made the last leg of this stretch. I think I'm gonna take the twists out this weekend so I can have a long enough rest for my tresses to get a TU next weekend.



growbaby Are you in the Up your Water Intake challenge? A few of the ladies over there have mentioned that increasing their water intake has really helped to manage NG and stretching, I was just wondering if you were another testimony to drinking more water?


----------



## Miss AJ

Ends are trimmed and sealed with fantasia olive oil serum and they feel so much better. Pin curled it instead of Bantu knots but I am NOT gonna wear it down. Looking for banana clip styles as I type...


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm gonna LOC method my crunchy a$$ hair,wrap the braids in saran wrap and call it a night. I don't wanna leave it in the state that it's in overnight. That has disaster written all over it.


----------



## growbaby

Angel of the North said:


> growbaby Are you in the Up your Water Intake challenge? A few of the ladies over there have mentioned that increasing their water intake has really helped to manage NG and stretching, I was just wondering if you were another testimony to drinking more water?



That's so funny you said that.. I was too timid to join the challenge in fear of failure so I secretly did it on my own  ... I don't hit my mark of 66oz every day but I do hit it about 5/7 days a week  .. On my off days (weekends) I only get about 40oz .. Overall it's ALOT more water than my usual amount and I do indeed think its helping.


----------



## NikkiQ

Hair is nicely moisturized,braided and under a conditioning cap (too lazy for saran wrap). Not looking forward to listening to crunching all night,but you do what you gotta do.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## PureSilver

I don't know if my eyes are deceiving me but my hair feels and looks like it hasn't moved for the past 3 months. erplexed

Now it seems like BSL for june mth end wont happy after all. I need some magic over here....depressed


----------



## jprayze

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> I don't know if my eyes are deceiving me but my hair feels and looks like it hasn't moved for the past 3 months. erplexed
> 
> Now it seems like BSL for june mth end wont happy after all. I need some magic over here....depressed



Are you using any growth aids or vitamins?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Sitting under the dryer enjoying the heat...lol...in an effort to use up some stuff i pulled out some mizani (not a true fan) but I'm hoping tonight's dc turns out ok. I lasted all of one week in the poo/dc on Sunday. I love that its my prerogative to change my mind!!! 

Hope all you ladies are doing amazing!!!

Suny


----------



## Tonto

Update: almost a month with my second set of braids - a month the 17th- and I plan on keeping them for a whole another month. Never tried to go two months with the same do but since I was able to retain a lot of length with my first set, I will give it a try.
BSL December 2013, hopefully this time it will happen.


----------



## jprayze

Since I double posted, I will use this spot to say I oiled my scalp with liquid gold and put a baggy on it and went to rest.  Still think I'm a little sick from this weekend, but I'm back at work and there's no rest for weary.  Gonna take a quick nap and cowash and DC later.  Also have to pack for the weekend to see SO.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> I'm planning to start trimming by the morrocco method. I don't plan to trim more than quarterly but plan to dust very minimally every month and I will use this calendar (unless I'm in a PS that won't allow for trims like the Senegalese twists).  I will focus in the thickening dates because I think that's what my hair needs the most.  It's growing well in length but some areas are thinner than others. I think this is something where you see the effects over time so I will be observing for the rest of the year. (SN:  I'm going to posting to my LHCF blog to keep track of my heat usage, trims, and products.)
> 
> February 11th and 12th are the days to cut for length for this month, according to Morrocco Method lunar chart.
> 
> https://www.morroccomethod.com/lunar-hair-chart



jprayze I dusted my ends today!  Did you!?  I hope this method works...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Hey Y'all!!
Just checking in from an awesome weekend with my hunny!!  Weather was freezing and nasty ole rain so I rock my rollerset from Thursday night in a low ponytail for Beale Street, a high bun for bible study and banana clip for the zoo.  Great looks all 3 days if I must say so myself!! 

Anywho, I just finished relaxing my homegirl's hair and I'm not gonna lie I got mad skillz yo!  Worked it with an ORS relaxer and a great deep conditioning treament. Hhhhmmmm shoot, I might start relaxing my own head......SIKE!!  I love my lye Design Essentials relaxer!!  That's my pampering "me" time and I ain't giving it up!!




NikkiQ said:


> Ladies using different oils and taking vitamins
> 
> where are you purchasing your products from? At a store locally or online? Trying to find a good place online to order a few things from since it can't be found on the ground here.


 
Ok NikkiQ, try Vitacost.com for your oils or even GNC.com.  I love vitacost prices and their variety of product availability.  I have found my latest oils at the local GNC store, but I do not know if they're also sold online.  I also say GNC because their hair, skin and nails vitamins come highly recommended.  Check 'em out!!


----------



## Seamonster

It is official, I have no desire to do my hair. K I S S until bsl.


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> jprayze I dusted my ends today!  Did you!?  I hope this method works...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I didn't...I have to wait until March.  I want to do a length check when I flat iron on Thursday so I don't want to dust yet.  I want to see how much  growth I had with using MN and liquid gold sulfur.

I hope it works too.  At least it provides some structure as to when to trim and dust.  I'm will probably be trimming for thickness mostly.


----------



## Seamonster

Finally found a length check t-shirt that is within the range I am willing to pay, but I don't want to pay shipping. Alas they had a free shipping special the week before I found them Hope they toss me a bone in the name of love.


----------



## jprayze

Cowashed, DC with ORS hair mayo, followed with the new ORS Repl pack. The old is better. :-/. Will be stocking up on the bottles. Anyway, I really wanted to bun today but I didn't want to put my curls away. I forgot what a good styling product JBCO is for me. It slicks my hair down and makes my curls pop. I just use a good amount on freshly conditioned hair, nothing else. So here's a pic of my ponytail and then I put some pins in it so it wouldn't rub against my shirt.


----------



## Miss AJ

I put a lil baby pompadour in the front of my hair and put the rest in a banana clip ponytail. I don't see how females wear their hair down EVERY DAY. That crap was annoying for just ONE day lol. Probably gonna do the hair bow bun tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78

i decided to do a oil treatment.  i got a baggy on now.  don't want my hair to dry out.  i am going to cowash and dc again today. 

i broke a hair strand. i guess....

i'm still not feeling well and got a lot of stuff to do around here.  i have been folding clothes and rearranging drawers for days now.  i did not need to get sick.  pray for me ya'll.  i'm tired and have so little time left.


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 said:


> i decided to do a oil treatment. i got a baggy on now. don't want my hair to dry out. i am going to cowash and dc again today.
> 
> i broke a hair strand. i guess....
> 
> i'm still not feeling well and got a lot of stuff to do around here. i have been folding clothes and rearranging drawers for days now. i did not need to get sick. pray for me ya'll. i'm tired and have so little time left.


 
Praying for your health and strength.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> I didn't...I have to wait until March.  I want to do a length check when I flat iron on Thursday so I don't want to dust yet.  I want to see how much  growth I had with using MN and liquid gold sulfur.
> 
> I hope it works too.  At least it provides some structure as to when to trim and dust.  I'm will probably be trimming for thickness mostly.



Good luck with your LC on Thursday!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

My first official self length check! New milestone for me  but I still got a LONG way to go before I hit BSL 

View attachment 2013-02-13 09.50.46.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## deedoswell

shortdub78 said:


> i decided to do a oil treatment.  i got a baggy on now.  don't want my hair to dry out.  i am going to cowash and dc again today.
> 
> i broke a hair strand. i guess....
> 
> i'm still not feeling well and got a lot of stuff to do around here.  i have been folding clothes and rearranging drawers for days now.  i did not need to get sick.  pray for me ya'll.  i'm tired and have so little time left.



You are definitely in my prayers!  Forget those clothes and get some rest you are going to need all your strength soon!!


----------



## kandiekj100

NikkiQ said:


> My first official self length check! New milestone for me  but I still got a LONG way to go before I hit BSL
> 
> View attachment 194693
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 

I see you over there growing.  You'll get to BSL.


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> Good luck with your LC on Thursday!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Ahhh the anticipation... but I know I'm still a long way from BSL too.  It will probably be more like Friday. I think I'm going to get the salon to wrap my hair when I get out on Thursday and not unwrap until Friday.  I'm flying to see SO late Thursday night.  The only thing is airport security does not like hair pins.  I always get an extra look.


----------



## NikkiQ

kandiekj100 said:


> I see you over there growing.  You'll get to BSL.



I'm glad you see it b/c I sure don't  I'll flat iron a piece for our length check in March...maybe lol

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> i decided to do a oil treatment.  i got a baggy on now.  don't want my hair to dry out.  i am going to cowash and dc again today.
> 
> i broke a hair strand. i guess....
> 
> i'm still not feeling well and got a lot of stuff to do around here.  i have been folding clothes and rearranging drawers for days now.  i did not need to get sick.  pray for me ya'll.  i'm tired and have so little time left.



shortdub78 you're nesting?!! Get well soon...sit down somewhere, get some rest so you can get well and build your strength up.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Onhergrind09

I love how this thread is on and popping with the pics!!! Keep em coming  Here is an updated length pic I took yesterday.

shortdub78 I'm sending prayers of strength and health your way!


----------



## lamaria211

Doing a DC on dry hair with AO HSR


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ you are wearing your bra a little low tho. Love your tattoos!


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks bajandoc86! I'm gonna keep adding onto it more and more. I think for my birthday this year I'm gonna treat myself to another large addition.


----------



## Mjon912

shortdub78  it sucks being prego and sick 

jprayze your hair is looking good! Are you still using MN? 

NikkiQ your color  I think I'll have to copy you when Im finally all natural....in 50/11 years =\..and it looks like we're at the same length!!! When do you think you'll hit BSL...I'm thinking oct/nov for myself, because of dusting/trims/cuts 

Onhergrind09 I love your goal pic!!! Your hair looks good! The hardest parts for me is hopping over the APL line, your where I want to be in a few months


----------



## NikkiQ

Mjon912 I never thought about when I'd hit BSB to be honest. Maybe by September? I have no idea lol. I don't plan on trimming very much between now and then.


----------



## bajandoc86

I been triming like nobody's business. Once you start it's hard to stop. LOL. But my ends looking  So maybe BSL in Dec and not Sept.


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> My first official self length check! New milestone for me  but I still got a LONG way to go before I hit BSL
> 
> View attachment 194693
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Girl I just finished doing the same thing


----------



## jprayze

Mjon912 said:


> @shortdub78  it sucks being prego and sick
> 
> @jprayze your hair is looking good! Are you still using MN?
> 
> @NikkiQ your color  I think I'll have to copy you when Im finally all natural....in 50/11 years =\..and it looks like we're at the same length!!! When do you think you'll hit BSL...I'm thinking oct/nov for myself, because of dusting/trims/cuts
> 
> @Onhergrind09 I love your goal pic!!! Your hair looks good! The hardest parts for me is hopping over the APL line, your where I want to be in a few months


 
Thanks!  Yes, I'm still using MN...using it in an oil mix every other day.


----------



## jessicarabbit

I'm getting tempted to bc (to a fade) and just be natural. When I relaxed my hair I thought It would be soooo much easier than natural hair but it's actually even more difficult for me. Moisture/protein balance is the biggie for me and also split ends.  I miss wearing twist, I miss not have split ends or tangly hair. The only thing I didn't like about being natural was wearing an Afro, so maybe this time around I'll just wear twist and wigs? I wanna give it to at least November (that's when my senior recital is)  to see where my length is. But I'm really tempted now. I'm currently almost bsl, like grazing it. I hope to be grazing mbl or full bsl by November.


----------



## Evolving78

thanks ladies for the prayers and well wishes.  everybody's hair is growing so nicely!


----------



## jprayze

lindsaywhat said:


> I'm getting tempted to bc (to a fade) and just be natural. When I relaxed my hair I thought It would be soooo much easier than natural hair but it's actually even more difficult for me. Moisture/protein balance is the biggie for me and also split ends. I miss wearing twist, I miss not have split ends or tangly hair. The only thing I didn't like about being natural was wearing an Afro, so maybe this time around I'll just wear twist and wigs? I wanna give it to at least November (that's when my senior recital is) to see where my length is. But I'm really tempted now. I'm currently almost bsl, like grazing it. I hope to be grazing mbl or full bsl by November.


 
Your senior recital?  Do you sing or play an instrument?  

What about transitioning?


----------



## jessicarabbit

jprayze said:


> Your senior recital?  Do you sing or play an instrument?
> 
> What about transitioning?



I play piano. 
And yes I thought about it after I posted that, lol I could transtition 6 months with twist and solange braids


----------



## GrowAHead

Hey ladies!   Just wanted to check in and tell everyone to hang in there and stick to your regimens! HHG!


----------



## jprayze

lindsaywhat said:


> I play piano.
> And yes I thought about it after I posted that, lol I could transtition 6 months with twist and solange braids


 
I play piano too..I took lessons for about 11 yrs.  Just getting back into it; mostly playing for my dog as an audience (it calms her down) but I do have a few piano students (side hustle!). 

I transitioned for over 2 years!  You can do it!!!


----------



## deedoswell

bajandoc86 said:


> NikkiQ you are wearing your bra a little low tho. Love your tattoos!



^^IA on both!


----------



## jessicarabbit

jprayze said:


> I play piano too..I took lessons for about 11 yrs.  Just getting back into it; mostly playing for my dog as an audience (it calms her down) but I do have a few piano students (side hustle!).
> 
> I transitioned for over 2 years!  You can do it!!!



Oh wow that's cool! I teach piano part time, I love it. 
I'm probably gonna transition starting in November maybe.


----------



## jprayze

Got a groupon to one of the two Dominican salons I go to... $19 for blowdry, cut, and style.  So I called to make an appt for tomorrow.  Of course, I said No haircut.  They said would give me a DC instead.  I said ok, still a good deal.  But then they asked me if I was relaxed or natural.  Natural I said.  How long is your hair?  Um, a _little_ past my shoulders.  She said you will have to pay extra.  This deal is for short relaxed hair.  Really...OMG...so I'm just going to pay regular price?  *Um, we'll talk tomorrow mami...Stay tuned!*


----------



## daae

DC'ing with ORS replenishing pak.

In need to get a new butter as Darcy's seem not to want to restock their moisturising butter.


----------



## daae

Afroveda stuff is so expensive...


----------



## HoneyA

NikkiQ I'm just round about where you are in length. Just moisturising and PSing until year end. I'm off heat so I wear my hair curly all the time.


----------



## itsjusthair88

My hair is holding up in this faux bun "mold" pretty well. Best part? I don't feel so "Annie Ho Hum" with my hair like this. I plop my big earrings on, my makeup and I feel pretty fierce.

NikkiQ We really are hair twins: my hair looks just like that in it's semi-dried state _and_ we're at the same length...I just need that color 

So, I have the hookup on some cheap, Brazilian Virgin hair, I want a longer bob and the hair comes in these little bundles, how many of the bundles should I get? It's 2 bundles a lot, one is 12 inches and one is 14 inches, is 2 enough? Or should I get more HELP ME PLEASE!!!! TIA ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ

itsjusthair88 I think 2 bundles will be more than enough unless you want it super thick.

Do I really wear my bra that low?? I have big boobs and a short torso so I'm all kinds of confused as to where it should be


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> @itsjusthair88 I think 2 bundles will be more than enough unless you want it super thick.
> 
> Do I really wear my bra that low?? I have big boobs and a short torso so I'm all kinds of confused as to where it should be


 
Mine is low too...I have the same issues!


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> My first official self length check! New milestone for me  but I still got a LONG way to go before I hit BSL
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



It's almost MBL...


----------



## growbaby

jprayze said:


> Mine is low too...I have the same issues!



Lol well for someone not as blessed as you and Nikki..... Lol, my bra strap sits directly below my shoulder blades. So the top of my bra strap is full BSB and the bottom of my bra strap is full BSL.


----------



## nazjha

Anyone know of any tricks to thicken up hair or which jbco would be best??
i already texlax and only 2 relaxers per year. my hair is protected from heat 80% of the time.


----------



## NikkiQ

Time to remove the trusty bun and into 2 fat braids while still in the ponytail  I'm that lazy


----------



## Angel of the North

Seamonster said:


> It is official, I have no desire to do my hair. K I S S until bsl.





Seamonster said:


> Finally found a length check t-shirt that is within the range I am willing to pay, but I don't want to pay shipping. Alas they had a free shipping special the week before I found them Hope they toss me a bone in the name of love.



Seamonster I bet you're one of the first grads of BSL 2013, I often forget how KISS can do wonders. Once I've used up a significant amount of my stash, I'm looking to KISS till HL. Re: the length check shirt, you're not posting that link? 



jprayze said:


> I forgot what a good styling product JBCO is for me. It slicks my hair down and makes my curls pop. I just use a good amount on freshly conditioned hair, nothing else. So here's a pic of my ponytail and then I put some pins in it so it wouldn't rub against my shirt.





jprayze said:


> The only thing is airport security does not like hair pins.  I always get an extra look.



jprayze Love your curls, gorgeous hair  What about the plastic good hair days pins?



KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78 you're nesting?!! Get well soon...sit down somewhere, get some rest so you can get well and build your strength up.



KiWiStyle Exactly what I was thinking sending a big  to shortdub78



NikkiQ said:


> itsjusthair88Do I really wear my bra that low?? I have big boobs and a short torso so I'm all kinds of confused as to where it should be



NikkiQ IMO your bra is sitting perfectly for your body, it sits straight all the way around without riding up your back. If I were fitting you for a bra (did this for 3 years back in the day), this is what I would expect the back to look like, it's because of your shorter torso that makes your bra appear to be low


----------



## jprayze

Angel of the North said:


> @Seamonster I bet you're one of the first grads of BSL 2013, I often forget how KISS can do wonders. Once I've used up a significant amount of my stash, I'm looking to KISS till HL. Re: the length check shirt, you're not posting that link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jprayze Love your curls, gorgeous hair  What about the plastic good hair days pins?


 
Thanks!  Good idea...I'm going to check out good hair day pins...


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> I think 2 bundles will be more than enough unless you want it super thick.
> 
> Do I really wear my bra that low?? I have big boobs and a short torso so I'm all kinds of confused as to where it should be





jprayze said:


> Mine is low too...I have the same issues!





jprayze said:


> It's almost MBL...



I wear my bra very low as [email protected]NikkiQ and @jprayze my BSL and  MBL are like the same basically...and yea, I keep hearing that 2 bundles are enough, I will get that. 




Angel of the North said:


> NikkiQ IMO your bra is sitting perfectly for your body, it sits straight all the way around without riding up your back. If I were fitting you for a bra (did this for 3 years back in the day), this is what I would expect the back to look like, it's because of your shorter torso that makes your bra appear to be low



If her bra is sitting at the right place Angel of the North can her BSL and MBL still be in the same place? My bra also sits pretty low, but it's comfortable for me b/c I have the shortest torso ever (but not big boobs, I wish ), so my BSL and MBL are both at around 14"-15" long. Just wondering.


----------



## jprayze

nazjha said:


> Anyone know of any tricks to thicken up hair or which jbco would be best??
> i already texlax and only 2 relaxers per year. my hair is protected from heat 80% of the time.


 
I heard about Jamician Black is the best, but I would love to hear others opinions.


----------



## jprayze

itsjusthair88 said:


> I wear my bra very low as [email protected]NikkiQ and @jprayze my BSL and MBL are like the same basically...and yea, I keep hearing that 2 bundles are enough, I will get that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If her bra is sitting at the right place @angeloftheNorth can her BSL and MBL still be in the same place? My bra also sits pretty low, but it's comfortable for me b/c I have the shortest torso ever (but not big boobs, I wish ), so my BSL and MBL are both at around 14"-15" long. Just wondering.


 
Yeah I think we will just knock out 2 goals at once!!!but it's gonna be a long time coming...


----------



## Kerryann

yes good god my hair is braided for my wig and my scalp does not feel like its on fire...i would say that was $25 well spent


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> itsjusthair88 I think 2 bundles will be more than enough unless you want it super thick.
> 
> Do I really wear my bra that low?? I have big boobs and a short torso so I'm all kinds of confused as to where it should be



Seriously though on your bra issue....it's not an issue.  When I first saw you LC picture, I thought her bra sits perfectly!  REALLY, it's the right size and everthing....even the adjustment thingy is perfectly aligned.  I notice things most people don't so sue me, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North

itsjusthair88 said:


> If her bra is sitting at the right place Angel of the North can her BSL and MBL still be in the same place? My bra also sits pretty low, but it's comfortable for me b/c I have the shortest torso ever (but not big boobs, I wish ), so my BSL and MBL are both at around 14"-15" long. Just wondering.



itsjusthair88 Yes BSL and MBL can be in the same place (I think this is why so many people are against using BSL to measure hair length), this is the case for me too, I have a big cup, small back and short torso, my bra sits low, not too far above my waist in fact , I intend to claim BSL when I hit the top of my strap and MBL when I hit the bottom of my bra strap.


----------



## Angel of the North

jprayze said:


> Yeah I think we will just knock out 2 goals at once!!!but it's gonna be a long time coming...



That's definitely one of the perks


----------



## Angel of the North

KiWiStyle said:


> Seriously though on your bra issue....it's not an issue.  When I first saw you LC picture, I thought her bra sits perfectly!  REALLY, it's the right size and everthing....even the adjustment thingy is perfectly aligned.  I notice things most people don't so sue me, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



^^^ Just because I was a bra fitter I always notice peoples bras and how they fit, even through their clothes, I know it sounds weird but I can't help it, I just think how much I wish I could give some of them a bra fit


----------



## Evolving78

yes ladies, i am in nesting mode! ya'll don't even know the half of what has to be done.  plus, i'm still planning this baby shower.


----------



## NikkiQ

Angel of the North said:


> @itsjusthair88 Yes BSL and MBL can be in the same place (I think this is why so many people are against using BSL to measure hair length), this is the case for me too, I have a big cup, small back and short torso, my bra sits low, not too far above my waist in fact , *I intend to claim BSL when I hit the top of my strap and MBL when I hit the bottom of my bra strap*.


 

That sounds perfect Angel of the North!! I think I'll do that too. What say you itsjusthair88 and jprayze???


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> That sounds perfect @Angel of the North!! I think I'll do that too. What say you @itsjusthair88 and @jprayze???


 
Sounds like a plan!  Now let's grow!


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> That sounds perfect @Angel of the North!! I think I'll do that too. What say you @itsjusthair88 and @jprayze???





jprayze said:


> Sounds like a plan!  Now let's grow!



I say yay...except my bra strap is kind of short, there really is no difference between the top of it and the bottom of it...oh well, I'll just pretend.

OK, so, I've just deduced that sometime between the end of December and now, I have suffered some massive breakage. Because, at the end of December (my avatar pic), that little straightened piece? I was able to pretty easily grab it with my hand. Now? I can't. I didn't straighten it again, but my hair is pretty stretched from bunning and I *cannot* grab that piece of hair anymore 

I think I already know the culprit: rough detangling. I only detangle my hair once a week, when it's wet and conditioned, BUT I can be rough b/c I get frustrated and frankly, I'm impatient. So I vow to give _slow_ finger detangling a try for at least the next 4 washes. I really need to start using a growth aide in my nape area, b/c it sucks...it just plain sucks. LOL. I have some sulphur and I will start using that. That is all. Good night ladies.


----------



## BraunSugar

I'm leaving my twists in for another week, then I'm putting in some mini braids. If I don't, I just may grab some clippers and be bald. I am just tired of my hair.


----------



## Seamonster

Angel of the North 
This is the shirt I want, trying to make bsl by 12.31.l3
http://justgrowalready.spreadshirt....h-check-t-shirt-A10527348/customize/color/164


----------



## Firstborn2

Hi Ladies, I haven't posted in here in a minute because I haven't done anything new to my hair. I wanted to get extension when I got back from Frisco but I'm worried about my edges. I've been trying to thicken them back up since last yr. I'm going to have my hair lightly straighten to surprise DH today. I know he is tired of seeing me in Celie braids


----------



## jprayze

Firstborn2 said:


> Hi Ladies, I haven't posted in here in a minute because I haven't done anything new to my hair. I wanted to get extension when I got back from Frisco but I'm worried about my edges. I've been trying to thicken them back up since last yr. I'm going to have my hair lightly straighten to surprise DH today. I know he is tired of seeing me in Celie braids



Post pics please


----------



## Saga

Currently wigging to bsl 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=MXg9h0JWW_w


----------



## NikkiQ

BraunSugar said:


> I'm leaving my twists in for another week, then I'm putting in some mini braids. If I don't, *I just may grab some clippers and be bald*. I am just tired of my hair.


 

Whoa whoa whoa...simmer down now!!! You better not do such a thing BraunSugar! What in the world is going on?? Do we need to stage an intervention or something???


----------



## KiWiStyle

VENT...well kinda.  Guys I'm so tired of popping these pills twice a day, everyday!  The cost is killing me because I only want to buy vitamins that are proven to work significantly.  I use to take 5 or 6 different vits but have decreased that to 3 now.  I take GNC HS&N, GNC collagen (for skin)  and Viviscal.  I want to take a break but I'm afraid my hairs' health will deteriorate.  I've been taking growth aid vits everyday with few fails for almost two years now, I'm tired of taking them and buying them.  TBH, because I've been taking them since the beginning of my HHJ, I don't really know my growth rate without them, I remember it being slow in the past but I've changed a lot of bad habits since then.  I don't even know if they are working anymore but I do know that my hair would be much, much longer than what it is now if I had not been slowly cutting away my hair over the past 2 years.  I practically have a whole new head of hair but 2013 and beyond I will only do light dusting, no more cutting (fingers crossed).  Maybe I'm just in a PMS funk, ugh :-(.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle why not just cut it back to once a day instead? That should help them last longer so you don't have to buy them as often and your hair won't be affected as much as stopping cold turkey.


----------



## lamaria211

Happy VDay ladies!!
Its raining here so I'll be wiggin it to my training class (for this job that I don't even no I have yet)


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> KiWiStyle why not just cut it back to once a day instead? That should help them last longer so you don't have to buy them as often and your hair won't be affected as much as stopping cold turkey.



Thanks NikkiQ, I thought about that but then I wondered if taking half dose will be as ineffective as taking none.  I would stop the Viviscal but the manufacturer says to take them for at least 4 months to see results...I'm in month 3.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Took my 2 fat braids down and went straight into a bun. Loving the ease of this


----------



## deedoswell

growbaby said:


> Lol well for someone not as blessed as you and Nikki..... Lol, my bra strap sits directly below my shoulder blades. So the top of my bra strap is full BSB and the bottom of my bra strap is full BSL.



Same here!!!


----------



## nazjha

deedoswell said:


> Same here!!!



LOL You can add me to the high bra group too!!!


----------



## newnyer

deedoswell said:


> Same here!!!



Me too!  I thought I was working w/ a lil something over here but ya'll got me side eyein' my future "BSL" status.....Making me feel like I'll be over here claiming BSL all early & shiznit.  LMAO!


----------



## newnyer

On a reflective note I'm looking at my driver's license & I'm chuckling to myself. I have not renewed my pic since '03 & in it my hair was down.  At that point in my life it was at its longest it had ever been, & I remember being so proud & getting compliments from my friends.  I started thinking I was really swanging some hair. Hot curling it everyday to look good--girrrlll u couldn't tell me NOTHIN! How long was my hair, u ask? A couple of inches ABOVE CBL. LOL! My, how my perspective has changed about what long & healthy hair really looks like.  So when I start to get frustrated & ungrateful about this slow growing head of mine...maybe I should remember where I've come from.


----------



## BraunSugar

NikkiQ said:


> Whoa whoa whoa...simmer down now!!! You better not do such a thing BraunSugar! What in the world is going on?? Do we need to stage an intervention or something???



Girl... sometimes I just get so tired...  I think DH would tackle me before I could plug the clippers up. I think I need a wig.


----------



## Carmelella

jprayze said:
			
		

> Got a groupon to one of the two Dominican salons I go to... $19 for blowdry, cut, and style.  So I called to make an appt for tomorrow.  Of course, I said No haircut.  They said would give me a DC instead.  I said ok, still a good deal.  But then they asked me if I was relaxed or natural.  Natural I said.  How long is your hair?  Um, a little past my shoulders.  She said you will have to pay extra.  This deal is for short relaxed hair.  Really...OMG...so I'm just going to pay regular price?  Um, we'll talk tomorrow mami...Stay tuned!



They are trippin!! B/c I know long thick Dominican hair is helluva lot harder than your hair to do.  And they probably assumed you were 4b. An injustice either way smh


----------



## jprayze

Carmelella said:


> They are trippin!! B/c I know long thick Dominican hair is helluva lot harder than your hair to do.  And they probably assumed you were 4b. An injustice either way smh



Yeah you know they did.  Now that I'm here they are singing a different song.  And I'm the only customer here so they are thankful lol


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> VENT...well kinda.  Guys I'm so tired of popping these pills twice a day, everyday!  The cost is killing me because I only want to buy vitamins that are proven to work significantly.  I use to take 5 or 6 different vits but have decreased that to 3 now.  I take GNC HS&N, GNC collagen (for skin)  and Viviscal.  I want to take a break but I'm afraid my hairs' health will deteriorate.  I've been taking growth aid vits everyday with few fails for almost two years now, I'm tired of taking them and buying them.  TBH, because I've been taking them since the beginning of my HHJ, I don't really know my growth rate without them, I remember it being slow in the past but I've changed a lot of bad habits since then.  I don't even know if they are working anymore but I do know that my hair would be much, much longer than what it is now if I had not been slowly cutting away my hair over the past 2 years.  I practically have a whole new head of hair but 2013 and beyond I will only do light dusting, no more cutting (fingers crossed).  Maybe I'm just in a PMS funk, ugh :-(.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm in that mood too...tired of popping pills and my budget.  Tbh I haven't been taking my viviscal faithfully...I usually take 1 a day


----------



## jprayze

Question ladies, what's your hair guilty pleasure?  Something you know you shouldn't be doing but you can't resist.  Mine is the sun-in.  It's my favorite thing to color my hair.  It's fast, cheap and I always like the results.  But I know it's not the healthiest thing to do.


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> Question ladies, what's your hair guilty pleasure? Something you know you shouldn't be doing but you can't resist. Mine is the sun-in. It's my favorite thing to color my hair. It's fast, cheap and I always like the results. But I know it's not the healthiest thing to do.


 

Now you know I'm addicted to dying my hair jprayze. I mean...have you seen this head??


----------



## jprayze

In the salon, they just said I need to get my ends trimmed.  Not bad it's been 3 months since any type of trim or dusting but still guess what she said after that, it's the color...hmmm

But I'm waiting until after this bc I want to get a full look at whether adding liquid gold to my regi helped.

Preview ;-)


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Now you know I'm addicted to dying my hair jprayze. I mean...have you seen this head??



Maybe I need to bite the bullet and dye my hair versus the fake stuff...at least it's more controlled

Or no color until BSL???


----------



## BraunSugar

jprayze said:


> Question ladies, what's your hair guilty pleasure?  Something you know you shouldn't be doing but you can't resist.  Mine is the sun-in.  It's my favorite thing to color my hair.  It's fast, cheap and I always like the results.  But I know it's not the healthiest thing to do.



Color. I said I wasn't coloring again until I reached BSL. I have about 3 inches of uncolored roots bugging the crap out of me. I was considering doing some Manic Panic. It won't do much for my roots, but my previously colored hair will be a nice red. The only thing I don't like about it is pink shower & bathtub after a wash.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm the same BraunSugar. Roots galore but not dying it again until I hit BSL.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> I'm the same BraunSugar. Roots galore but not dying it again until I hit BSL.



Ok I'm going to join the club but if it grows out too much I'm going to get a dark brown rinse to match the root.  In the meantime I'm going to use chamomile tea to try to lighten/brighten.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I did an impromptu length check and in three months it doesn't appear I've gained any length. I'm sad. Off to dc....

Suny


----------



## jprayze

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I did an impromptu length check and in three months it doesn't appear I've gained any length. I'm sad. Off to dc....
> 
> Suny



Did you do any trimming?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

jprayze said:


> Did you do any trimming?



None and i would except my hair in places grows faster and I'm not looking to have blunt ends. Then again  I think i may trim because I'm relaxed and my hair may be breaking....

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle

Hey guys. I just wanted to post that my DD made the Jr Rock Band!!  She didn't get lead singer like she wanted but she is one of the backup singers so she's still very happy!  Most of the girls sang the same songs by Taylor Swift and Adele...i knew that would happen.  So my kid chose to sing Miley Cyrus "7 Things" from a few years back.  I wanted her to stand out from the masses.  Thank God she didn't inherit my voice, LOL!  Thanks for all the good lucks!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

jprayze said:


> Question ladies, what's your hair guilty pleasure?  Something you know you shouldn't be doing but you can't resist.  Mine is the sun-in.  It's my favorite thing to color my hair.  It's fast, cheap and I always like the results.  But I know it's not the healthiest thing to do.



Brushing my edges.. I CANNOT have an unslicked pony/bun, I just can't! Lol


----------



## jprayze

growbaby said:


> Brushing my edges.. I CANNOT have an unslicked pony/bun, I just can't! Lol



Um I have been guilty of that too!  I've been doing better with smoothing with my hands but I don't like it.


----------



## Sholapie

KiWiStyle That's so cute! Well done to her, she must be so excited!


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Hey guys. I just wanted to post that my DD made the Jr Rock Band!!  She didn't get lead singer like she wanted but she is one of the backup singers so she's still very happy!  Most of the girls sang the same songs by Taylor Swift and Adele...i knew that would happen.  So my kid chose to sing Miley Cyrus "7 Things" from a few years back.  I wanted her to stand out from the masses.  Thank God she didn't inherit my voice, LOL!  Thanks for all the good lucks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That is so AWESOME for her...maybe we have the next AI in our midst...kind of.  Good luck to her.


----------



## Guinan

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> None and i would except my hair in places grows faster and I'm not looking to have blunt ends. Then again  I think i may trim because I'm relaxed and my hair may be breaking....
> 
> Suny



I haven't noticed any growth either since my last length check. I've only been doing pull test. I'm still hoping there will be a difference in out march length check.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> That is so AWESOME for her...maybe we have the next AI in our midst...kind of.  Good luck to her.



Thanks Cattypus1!  We're working on making her the next somebody or the first her ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

i did something bad today.  i just rinsed my hair in the sink.  i just couldn't drag myself to get back in that dang shower.  took a little more time to detangle, but it worked out fine.  will i do this again, Heck No, but i just couldn't deal with getting in the shower again.

i do plan on doing something nice to my hair Saturday for SO's birthday.


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 said:


> i did something bad today.  i just rinsed my hair in the sink.  i just couldn't drag myself to get back in that dang shower.  took a little more time to detangle, but it worked out fine.  will i do this again, Heck No, but i just couldn't deal with getting in the shower again.
> 
> i do plan on doing something nice to my hair Saturday for SO's birthday.



I use the sink some time if I'm doing too many things to my hair...like protein DC followed by moisture DC.  Enough of the Shower!  Lol. What hair plans do you have for Saturday?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

pelohello said:


> I haven't noticed any growth either since my last length check. I've only been doing pull test. I'm still hoping there will be a difference in out march length check.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Wishing us all great growth!!!

Suny


----------



## jprayze

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Wishing us all great growth!!!
> 
> Suny



SunySydeofLyfe are you taking any vitamins?


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze where is our final pic from your salon visit???!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

Ladies I've been posting away because I'm at the airport...waiting for my flight to see SO!  I picked the last flight of the day because 1) I didn't have to take the whole day off of work 2) it was the cheapest!  Lol. We are going out to dinner tomorrow night.  For now hair is wrapped, bonnet on and knit hat over top it all...I will unwrap for dinner tomorrow.  He's in Connecticut brrrr


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Hey ladies! I have been KISS lately. Im 18 weeks post and eager to relax buf i have 2 more weeks to go before my stretch ends. So i have been co washing, deep conditioning, moisturizing and sealing, and rocking bantu knot outs like crazy.


----------



## glamazon386

Still in these braids...


----------



## praisedancer

I secretly joined on the 15th of Jan, but now I'm making it known.

~Current hair length: Past SL, I'm not APL just yet. I don't straighten my hair often.

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: 100% natural

~BSL goal month: Not really sure, but I'll give myself until the end of the year.

~Current Reggie and styling choices: I co-wash every week (except with a Flexirod set), DC every other week, shampoo wash every 4-6 weeks. Nightly moisturize alternating between JBCO and an MN mixture and do the GHE nightly (except with a Flexirod set). Flexirod set every two weeks, or I alternate between a braidout and bun throughout the month, but I'm in love with my Flexirod sets.

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?: I don't plan on changing anything, I'm going to keep it the same.

~Post a beginning picture: I'll be sure to post a pic ASAP


----------



## praisedancer

Here's my starting pic. It's a lil old, that was my last trim from Dec. 2012


----------



## itsjusthair88

jprayze said:


> Question ladies, what's your hair guilty pleasure?  Something you know you shouldn't be doing but you can't resist.  Mine is the sun-in.  It's my favorite thing to color my hair.  It's fast, cheap and I always like the results.  But I know it's not the healthiest thing to do.



Mine is comb detangling  I just can't freakin' take the time to finger detangle. But that has to change 



SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I did an impromptu length check and in three months it doesn't appear I've gained any length. I'm sad. Off to dc....
> 
> Suny





pelohello said:


> I haven't noticed any growth either since my last length check. I've only been doing pull test. I'm still hoping there will be a difference in out march length check.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



SunySydeofLyfe and pelohello OMG join the team! What is going on right now? It must be the winter or something b/c we have all made it to APL, so BSL should be breezy, right? I guess WRONG lol. I'm sure the March length check will show results 



KiWiStyle said:


> Hey guys. I just wanted to post that my DD made the Jr Rock Band!!  She didn't get lead singer like she wanted but she is one of the backup singers so she's still very happy!  Most of the girls sang the same songs by Taylor Swift and Adele...i knew that would happen.  So my kid chose to sing Miley Cyrus "7 Things" from a few years back.  I wanted her to stand out from the masses.  Thank God she didn't inherit my voice, LOL!  Thanks for all the good lucks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Tell her I said WTG KiWiStyle and when she starts selling tickets at King Bey's level, don't ya'll forget your LHCF crew 



praisedancer said:


> I secretly joined on the 15th of Jan, but now I'm making it known.
> 
> ~Current hair length: Past SL, I'm not APL just yet. I don't straighten my hair often.
> 
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: 100% natural
> 
> ~BSL goal month: Not really sure, but I'll give myself until the end of the year.
> 
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices: I co-wash, every week (except with a Flexirod set), shampoo wash every 4-6 weeks. Nightly moisturize alternating between JBCO and an MN mixture and do the GHE nightly (except with a Flexirod set). Flexirod set every two weeks, or I alternate between a braidout and bun throughout the month, but I'm in love with my Flexirod sets.
> 
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?: I don't plan on changing anything, I'm going to keep it the same.
> 
> ~Post a beginning picture: I'll be sure to post a pic ASAP



Welcome praisedancer 

Well, nothing to report, except I cowashed today, why? IDK, because I'm a glutton for punisment, sick or not, I am mini-twisting this weekend, the less I deal with my _loose_ hair, the better. Still sick


----------



## Onhergrind09

praisedancer, no worries I secretly joined months before I actually joined as well. Welcome, we're glad to have you .


----------



## ImanAdero

I do washed with the As I Am Coconut Cowash and them used VO5 moisture Milk after... My hair feels surprisingly great. If I took it out of these braids it would tangle... But still feels good at the roots. I like it!  I think I might use the As I Am more often!

Currently have two French braids in the front and some Miss Celie braids in the back. Going to wear my hair out on Sunday.


----------



## lamaria211

I got the job ladies! Thanks for all your prayers. I start tomorrow. I'm scared I won't have time for my hair, na I'm joking my hurr come 1st!


----------



## praisedancer

Thanks for the welcome Onhergrind09 & itsjusthair88


----------



## Kerryann

lamaria211 said:


> I got the job ladies! Thanks for all your prayers. I start tomorrow. I'm scared I won't have time for my hair, na I'm joking my hurr come 1st!



Congrats....

Just oiled my left side aka the slow side and now gheing


----------



## Seamonster

lamaria211, they couldn't resist you


----------



## NikkiQ

TGIF Ladies!!! 


IDK about yall, but I'm looking forward to wash day. My scalp is itchin like it's nobody's business right now!


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!

I have had my hair in the Dutch twist (That's what I call it) all week. I think this will be my PS until length check. This weekend I plan on shampooing, DC & protein. I think since I plan on wearing this Dutch twist all week w/o M&S throughout the week, I am going to heavily M&S on wash days. I was trying to cowash every other day but it's too much manipulation for me. So I'm going back to cowashing once a week and washing my hair (this includes mild protein) once a week. 

Hopefully this low-manipulation will help with retention. The only problem is that I haven't mastered the Dutch twist so it takes me a couple of trys. But I figure since I'm not touching my hair untill wash day I should be ok.

Happy Growing Ladies!!


----------



## Guinan

lamaria211 said:


> I got the job ladies! Thanks for all your prayers. I start tomorrow. I'm scared I won't have time for my hair, na I'm joking my hurr come 1st!


 
CONGRATULATIONS!! With this economy, I am always excited to hear when someone becomes gainfully employed.


----------



## Guinan

Question for those that use hair gel to lay down their edges or just use hair gel in general. 

When it's wash day to you apply your prepoo/DC to your hair with the gel on or do you wash the gel out then start your prepoo/DC?

Thanks


----------



## praisedancer

So, here's a better pic of what my length looks like. I guess I'm APL, I thought I was SL for some reason.


----------



## alanaturelle

lamaria211 said:


> I got the job ladies! Thanks for all your prayers. I start tomorrow. I'm scared I won't have time for my hair, na I'm joking my hurr come 1st!



Congratulations!!!!! Don't worry, you will definitely find time for your hair, even if it means stay up till the wee hours of the night, ;-).


----------



## Sholapie

lamaria211 Congrats!!  there's *always* time for hair lol jk

I'm on a personal mission not to length check until my next touch up in May, the only person I'd be fooling is myself so I really want to do it.
Oh yeah I touched up yesterday at about 12 weeks post then blow dried my hair


----------



## missliberia

I believe I am back at shoulder length after a much needed 3 inch trim  I uploaded a picture last week and on this thread. A bit sad but whatever. Bon chance, ladies!


----------



## Kerryann

No more length checks for me until say June i want to be pleasantly surprised so let me wig on


----------



## Sholapie

Kerryann Great minds lol patience always pays off, we can do it!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

jprayze said:


> SunySydeofLyfe are you taking any vitamins?



Yep. Still taking my prenatals and iron. Hoping the shedding monster has passed or won't come 4 months pp

Suny


----------



## SimJam

Im also only checking quarterly ..... hopefully Im not disappointed. I know Im in my slow growth period now so Im not expecting much.


----------



## deedoswell

:





lamaria211 said:


> I got the job ladies! Thanks for all your prayers. I start tomorrow. I'm scared I won't have time for my hair, na I'm joking my hurr come 1st!




  congrats!


----------



## Phaer

NikkiQ  thank you for your recommendation of aphogee two step treatment.  My hair is not back to pre  damaged curls but at least I have waves now.  I will keep doing the treatment, not sure how often.


----------



## NikkiQ

That's great to hear Phaer!!! I do them every 4-6 weeks myself since I don't really use a mild protein treatment in between.


----------



## KiWiStyle

itsjusthair88 said:


> Tell her I said WTG KiWiStyle and when she starts selling tickets at King Bey's level, don't ya'll forget your LHCF crew
> 
> Welcome praisedancer




Thanks itsjusthair88!  I will be sure to show this to her, LOL!  She loves these types of comments.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

lamaria211 said:


> I got the job ladies! Thanks for all your prayers. I start tomorrow. I'm scared I won't have time for my hair, na I'm joking my hurr come 1st!



CONGRATULATIONS ON THE NEW JOB!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Kerryann said:


> No more length checks for me until say June i want to be pleasantly surprised so let me wig on



Same here.  I'm only doing LC on relaxer day from now on.  I did the year end LC in December and relaxed several weeks later but I was mad that I didn't get that "surprise" element.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

praisedancer said:


> Here's my starting pic. It's a lil old, that was my last trim from Dec. 2012



Love your thick, full hair!


----------



## jprayze

Ok here's a pic with my length check shirt.  My layers are growing out.  I think that BSL (top of bra strap) is 6.5 and MBL is 8.5.


----------



## deedoswell

jprayze said:


> Ok here's a pic with my length check shirt.  My layers are growing out.  I think that BSL (top of bra strap) is 6.5 and MBL is 8.5.
> 
> View attachment 195151



Great growth!!!


----------



## naturalagain2

It's been 4 wks and it's time to take these flat twist out!!! They still look good if I say so myself.  I plan to let my hair out for a month before I go into another protective style. 

Tonight I plan to prepoo with Amla oil (my first time using it). I want to do a henna treatment this weekend. I need to go to the health food store so I can buy some fresh herbs and tea bags for my final tea rinse. Gotta go to the Indian store to buy my henna, vitamin shoppe for aloe vera juice too lol. I got a lot to do this afternoon lol.


----------



## praisedancer

jprayze said:


> Love your thick, full hair!



Thanks, and thick it definitely is!!! I get a little discouraged sometimes because it can become unmanageable.


----------



## keranikki

Just checking in.  I'm trying so hard to keep my braid extensions in.  I've been wearing them for three weeks now and I'm so ready to comb my hair, especially when perusing other people's pics.  My goal is to make it to March 1st.  So far, I have a good bit of new growth in the back and a little in the front.  Wish me luck!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Im super excited that my Hairfinity order is on its way  BSL you can run but you cant hide!!!!


----------



## Kimmy1978

I love airdrying and I love Sally's version of Paul Mitchell The Detangler.  I have to slowly clip these scraggly, uneven ends to reach my goal by December (bottom of bra strap, blunt, healthy ends).  I haven't used any heat since New Year's Day    I'm 8 weeks post, and usually stretch to 12.  So far, so good.


----------



## NikkiQ

Looking good jprayze! Almost there 

Now go enjoy your weekend with your honey


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Looking good jprayze! Almost there
> 
> Now go enjoy your weekend with your honey



Thanks!  Gosh I thought I had a longer way to go!  He did such a good job taking my pic


----------



## FroFab

Hey ladies, I'm still hanging in with moisturizing and sealing daily.  I know I promised to come back with pics of my wig but after that "Miguel" thread pic debacle I decided against putting my face out there.  

Anyway, here is he wig I'm currently rocking with some corn rows underneath.  I've gotten lots of compliments and the color I got is closer to my natural color than a previous unit I had.  This one is a little thin so I'm careful with it and haven't gotten too much shedding.


----------



## growbaby

Ill be taking my twists out tonight. I can't wait to DC!


----------



## BraunSugar

I don't know how you guys aren't length checking. I can't resist the urge to pull a strand in the back every week.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> Ok here's a pic with my length check shirt.  My layers are growing out.  I think that BSL (top of bra strap) is 6.5 and MBL is 8.5.



You're getting there jprayze and your hair looks great!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> You're getting there jprayze and your hair looks great!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks hon!  Right now I'm just gonna keep doing what I'm doing...and be patient.


----------



## Firstborn2

jprayze said:


> Post pics please



I'm sorry...I didn't get a chance to take a pic. I was running late, of course she over booked(my petpeeve). Anyway, that hair style is no more. DH was sooo excited to see my hair done  We never made it to dinner last night, there was a lot of this going on:sandm: and I woke up looking like this  So I sat in a salon for 6hrs just to have a style last 2hrs but I guess it was worth it just to see the expression on his face


----------



## Firstborn2

BraunSugar said:


> I don't know how you guys aren't length checking. I can't resist the urge to pull a strand in the back every week.



I refuse to length check until June.


----------



## Kerryann

BraunSugar said:


> I don't know how you guys aren't length checking. I can't resist the urge to pull a strand in the back every week.



I realize I keep doing this and it's making me look every 2.2 seconds making me feel its not growing at all so I need to give it up. No more heat except for deep conditioning also until after this bambino is born....so far due date is July 1st dam yes I know it will be a while


----------



## hnntrr

Still a longgg way away. Found out I wear my bra's really low so it might be longer than I anticipated. I feel like I am going to get to MBL before I get to BSL.


----------



## alanaturelle

BraunSugar said:


> I don't know how you guys aren't length checking. I can't resist the urge to pull a strand in the back every week.



And that's why I put my hair right back into cornrows, . But I totally understand that it's super hard not to length check.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Oh man, I can't wait to start rollersetting again next month...less than two weeks to go!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North

jprayze said:


> Question ladies, what's your hair guilty pleasure?  Something you know you shouldn't be doing but you can't resist.  Mine is the sun-in.  It's my favorite thing to color my hair.  It's fast, cheap and I always like the results.  But I know it's not the healthiest thing to do.



jprayze My guilty pleasure is the way I detangle my hair, I start at the bottom till I get to the middle, then I stop and start again from the roots , back to the ends at which point all my tangles are out, takes me 5 mins or less and I don't lose much hair. If I start from the bottom working all the way up, I'd probably still be there the same time the next day and lose my patience en route.

Your hair is looking great, you are so nearly there 



SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I did an impromptu length check and in three months it doesn't appear I've gained any length. I'm sad. Off to dc...



SunySydeofLyfe How long post relaxer are you and do you have any NG? If you have some NG then that will show you how much you've grown since your last TU.



praisedancer said:


> *I secretly joined on the 15th of Jan,* but now I'm making it known.



praisedancer I'm  at the bolded Welcome



lamaria211 said:


> I got the job ladies! Thanks for all your prayers. I start tomorrow. I'm scared I won't have time for my hair, na I'm joking my hurr come 1st!



lamaria211 Congratulations, I hope you enjoy your new job, think about all that extra cash for those products you love so much 



Sholapie said:


> Oh yeah I touched up yesterday at about 12 weeks post then blow dried my hair



Sholapie your hair is looking great, you'll soon be graduating from BSL 



FroFab said:


> Anyway, here is he wig I'm currently rocking with some corn rows underneath.  I've gotten lots of compliments and the color I got is closer to my natural color than a previous unit I had.  This one is a little thin so I'm careful with it and haven't gotten too much shedding.



FroFab I love your wig, she really suits you! What's her name, where is she from, come on spill the beans


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Angel of the North I'm 3 months post. This last week my new growth has been so tame i can hardly tell it from my texlaxed hair. Its growing just not fast enough for me.

Suny


----------



## Angel of the North

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Angel of the North I'm 3 months post. This last week my new growth has been so tame i can hardly tell it from my texlaxed hair. Its growing just not fast enough for me.
> 
> Suny



SunySydeofLyfe I hope you will see progress when you have your next touch up


----------



## jprayze

Thanks Angel of the North!


----------



## itsjusthair88

jprayze said:


> Ok here's a pic with my length check shirt.  My layers are growing out.  I think that BSL (top of bra strap) is 6.5 and MBL is 8.5.



jprayze you are super close!!! A few more months and you'll be swangin' at BSL. Where did you get your length-check shirt? It's cute.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair survived a week of benign neglect in the frigid cold of Alaska. I kept it in a bun or ponytail the whole time, but it was way too cold to wet my edges to slick them down.  I forgot my scarf so I slept on a cotton pillowcase, but I don't think I damaged my edges. Even if I did the views of the aurora were worth it!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

GettingKinky said:


> My hair survived a week of benign neglect in the frigid cold of Alaska. I kept it in a bun or ponytail the whole time, but it was way too cold to wet my edges to slick them down.  I forgot my scarf so I slept on a cotton pillowcase, but I don't think I damaged my edges. Even if I did the views of the aurora were worth it!!!



Im so jealous, this is on my bucketlist to see the Northern Lights.


----------



## alanaturelle

jprayze said:


> Ok here's a pic with my length check shirt.  My layers are growing out.  I think that BSL (top of bra strap) is 6.5 and MBL is 8.5.



You will reach BSL pretty soon and most likely MBL before year end, yep!!!!!!


----------



## FroFab

Angel of the North that's not me in the pic but the wig does fit my face nicely.  It's HB Spring by Motown Tress.  I ordered it from Hair Stop and Shop.


----------



## jprayze

itsjusthair88 said:


> jprayze you are super close!!! A few more months and you'll be swangin' at BSL. Where did you get your length-check shirt? It's cute.



Maybe I can get there by summer.  I won't check again until April.

My length check shirt is from spreadshirt.com.  I just searched from for length check.


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh man, I can't wait to start rollersetting again next month...less than two weeks to go!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I love roller sets, but they take me forever and a day to do.  I really need to practice.  As a backup, when I don't feel like it, I can go to the hair school and get one for $12.


----------



## NikkiQ

Wish I could wash my hair today,but the trusty bun is gonna have to hold it down for a few more days. DH has all kinds of plans and errands we need to run this weekend (no fun) in order to get ready for this big BBQ he wants to throw this coming week for all his coworkers from base. Ugh my house is gonna be a disaster after a bunch of full and drunk military guys get done with it! He's gonna pay for this one...with new hair products.


----------



## Angel of the North

My boys have gone out for the day, I have the house to myself so, I'm washing my hair a day early, it has tried but enough is enough, I'm gonna give her the full works, I may even pull out the steamer . When I woke up this morning my scalp spoke to me, literally screamed out "If you don't clean me TODAY, I'm gonna make you pay! " so I'm taking heed. I don't want another scratch fest and I certainly don't need no scabs when I next touch up.

NikkiQ I hate when my hair plans get interrupted, especially when I'm in need of a good DC, you have fun when the BBQ comes round and then get your compensation


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Oh I'm gonna get compensated alright. I see many new Dominican products in my future


----------



## Guinan

I'm tired of spending money on leave ins & they only lasting for 2wks. I normally used scurl. Do y'all think I could use water & alittle grapeseed oil as a leave in? I need to buy sum more rose petals so I can make my rosewater.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> I love roller sets, but they take me forever and a day to do.  I really need to practice.  As a backup, when I don't feel like it, I can go to the hair school and get one for $12.



It takes me an hour to set :-O.  I stopped practicing just before my relaxer then I started my sock bun challenge for February.  I'm looking forward to more practice and getting my set time down to at least 30 minutes and 20-30 dry time, totaling 1 hr.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> It takes me an hour to set :-O.  I stopped practicing just before my relaxer then I started my sock bun challenge for February.  I'm looking forward to more practice and getting my set time down to at least 30 minutes and 20-30 dry time, totaling 1 hr.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



What type of rollers do you use?  I have flexirods and magnetic rollers.  I liked the look of the flexirods but it took over a hour.  I haven't used them in almost 2 years.  I was transitioning then.  Will probably take longer now.  One way or another, I'm roller setting in March.  It will get me thru until I can use direct heat again (April).

Here's my last flexirod set


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> I'm tired of spending money on leave ins & they only lasting for 2wks. I normally used scurl. Do y'all think I could use water & alittle grapeseed oil as a leave in? I need to buy sum more rose petals so I can make my rosewater.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Do you use your leave in for detangling? After I wash or cowash, I use the leave in to detangle.  I don't think that would be enough to detangle my hair but then again I haven't found a favorite leave in yet.  I didn't like scurl or Jane carter.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Hheeyyy ladies I'll be back to post more later but I wanted to tell those of you on the vitamin kick that GNC has their hair, skin, and nails buy one get one 50% off. The one for $19.99 and $11.99. I got two small bottles and a bottle of Now Grapeseed oil for $27 before tax. My total equaled one bottle of Hairfinity. Yes I am well pleased for now. Eager to see results!


----------



## Angelicus

Update: still won't wear my hair stick straight because I have hair anorexia. I have been wearing a lot of braidouts, wigs, buns,  and curls to hide the length.


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> Do you use your leave in for detangling? After I wash or cowash, I use the leave in to detangle.  I don't think that would be enough to detangle my hair but then again I haven't found a favorite leave in yet.  I didn't like scurl or Jane carter.



I think I am going to aggressively start looking for a leave in. I want a leave in to help detangle & keep my hair moisturize, & it has to be cheap. I buckled down & bought the scurl. Even though I like scurl, I know there's sumthing better out there.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> What type of rollers do you use?  I have flexirods and magnetic rollers.  I liked the look of the flexirods but it took over a hour.  I haven't used them in almost 2 years.  I was transitioning then.  Will probably take longer now.  One way or another, I'm roller setting in March.  It will get me thru until I can use direct heat again (April).
> 
> Here's my last flexirod set



I remember that set, it came out really nice!  I use the aqua\teal magnetic rollers, any bigger and my hair will be straight.  I like curls!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Hheeyyy ladies I'll be back to post more later but I wanted to tell those of you on the vitamin kick that GNC has their hair, skin, and nails buy one get one 50% off. The one for $19.99 and $11.99. I got two small bottles and a bottle of Now Grapeseed oil for $27 before tax. My total equaled one bottle of Hairfinity. Yes I am well pleased for now. Eager to see results!



hell i have 2 bottles not being used im going to give those vitamins away


----------



## TamaraShaniece

My first BSL challenge since my Dec '06 hair journey. 

Regimen: heat free protective styling, silicone paraben sls free products, baggy method. 

Goal: BSL by Dec 2013 or sooner.


----------



## Guinan

Beauty day in full effect! I got my eyebrows done & my dog's hair cut this morning. I am now DC with HE hydrolicious & walnut oil. Ill leave this in for 2hrs.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

pelohello said:


> Beauty day in full effect! I got my eyebrows done & my dog's hair cut this morning. I am now DC with HE hydrolicious & walnut oil. Ill lesaave this in for 2hrs.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Same here!! Finally, finally got this henna in my head and the easiest application ever this time. Must be the coconut milk? Its been frozen for over a week and I took it out the freezer on yesterday.  Barely any grit and very smooth. Not gonna wash out until about 7 or 8 this evening. DD and I are now doing our nails for this week. Neverending I tell ya!!


----------



## GettingKinky

I was planning a hair day today after neglecting it for the past week but I think I just came down with the flu. I guess my hair will just have to wait.


----------



## growbaby

Twists are out! I finished taking them out around 9 last night.. Took 3 hrs... I pre-poo'd for 2 hrs then washed and clarified. I put in a leave in and ddnt DC bc I'm gonna do a protein treatment when I get home from work at 5 and the DC


----------



## Onhergrind09

pelohello, I've recently been trying to find an all-star leave-in that is a good price, moisturizes with a hint of protein, that works on my hair when its wet or dry and that I can put in spritz form since that how I like to apply my moisturizer.  Oh yea, and that has glycerin no sooner that the 4th ingredient, since my hair is not a fan.  I've tried s-curl and I hate it.


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> I was planning a hair day today after neglecting it for the past week but I think I just came down with the flu. I guess my hair will just have to wait.



Aww I hope u feel better

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## glamazon386

Itching to take these braids down. I was going to wait until next weekend but I might do it tonight. :scratchch


----------



## AlwaysNatural

Yeah, so i did a major cut. Took 4" off the back and 4 and 6" in some other areas in the front. I don't know how I feel, it's prob going to kick in in a few days. I'm going to keep my hair tied up in head scarfs and do chic styles. Until march when I'll install some single braids. I still have a little more I need to take off. But I think it would be just too traumatizing for me to go from my hair which I grew about 1" away from BSL to SL so ill set up a gradual plan to remove the rest of my heat damage. I'm like between CBL and APL right now, or atleast it sort of looks that way. I'm staying on my plan of no heat. And if I ever feel it necessary to use "heat",  I will be making sure it is my blow dryer on warm if I need a blow out for single braids. My hair definetly looks healthier. I want my ends to be thick and full on my journey to MBL. No one will be seeing my hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah

I have my hair in twist. Truly thinking wigging it will wait until after this semester. ...and so will playing in my hair

Sent from my (SPH-L710) Galaxy III using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

This mommy wig have all sorts of men complimenting my hair lol


----------



## Saga

I've been attempting to learn how to cornrow so I can have my hair lay flat and stay protected beneath my wigs but I'm still not improving much. I think I'll just bite the bullet and have someone do it for me, but its killing me cause ladies out here charge 60 for some plain-jane cornrows!!


----------



## growbaby

Done with my protein treatment, I mixed evoo, cholesterol and an egg. Now sitting with ors replenishing conditioner in my hair.. Gonna leave it in for at least 2 hrs. I'm so hype to relax next weekend. Ill be 20 weeks post!  here's a shot of my NG.



It's gonna be a battle lol


----------



## Angel of the North

GettingKinky said:


> I was planning a hair day today after neglecting it for the past week but I think I just came down with the flu. I guess my hair will just have to wait.



GettingKinky I feel your pain, I just washed today after a week out of my game with flu Get better soon.



DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I've been attempting to learn how to cornrow so I can have my hair lay flat and stay protected beneath my wigs but I'm still not improving much. I think I'll just bite the bullet and have someone do it for me, but its killing me cause ladies out here charge 60 for some plain-jane cornrows!!



DanceOnTheSkylines Have you not got a friend or relative who could do it for you? Even if you still had to pay them it would surely be a lot cheaper than $60. When I was learning to cornrow, I used a dolls head to practice, i then moved on to friends and family before I started on myself.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

growbaby said:


> Done with my protein treatment, I mixed evoo, cholesterol and an egg. Now sitting with ors replenishing conditioner in my hair.. Gonna leave it in for at least 2 hrs. I'm so hype to relax next weekend. Ill be 20 weeks post!  here's a shot of my NG.
> 
> View attachment 195433
> 
> It's gonna be a battle lol


 
Looking good lady!!! I think its safe to say you may be full BSL after next week's relaxer.  Our first BSL graduate, dare I say?


----------



## Saga

Angel of the North said:


> DanceOnTheSkylines Have you not got a friend or relative who could do it for you? Even if you still had to pay them it would surely be a lot cheaper than $60. When I was learning to cornrow, I used a dolls head to practice, i then moved on to friends and family before I started on myself.



As of right now the only person Ik who could maybe do my hair lives in Staten island while I live in brooklyn. And she's just a relative of a friend of mine, so Idk what he schedule is like. I can cornrow other people's heads just not my own. My mom suggested going to a barber shop where they probably wont charge as much.


----------



## lamaria211

My new growth is so thick and coarse it's starting to matt up. I'm going to do a HOT and DC all day tomorrow


----------



## itsjusthair88

I've been sick the last few...weeks -_- and I finally did something nice to my hair today: I used a yogurt, olive oil, honey and mayo treatment (Naptural85) and then I cowashed with my WEN knock-off (aptly titled "REN" lol) and I used a moisturizing butter with aloe and coconut oil mixed in. My hair feels pretty good, got it air drying in flat twists. Not sure what to do after that. I want to continue bunning, but we shall see.

I'm still not 100% but I feel a lot better and my hair does too! Have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## growbaby

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Looking good lady!!! I think its safe to say you may be full BSL after next week's relaxer.  Our first BSL graduate, dare I say?



Lol thanx! But idk about aaaalladat haha.. I hope to be scraping it tho


----------



## jprayze

Kerryann said:


> This mommy wig have all sorts of men complimenting my hair lol



I have been thinking about getting that wig for the longest!


----------



## Onhergrind09

I flew home for the weekend, and b/c of the bottle size and quantity regulations I had to leave most of my stash behind.  I fly back to school tomorrow and I have a 32ox of 613 and a 32oz of Wen Fig waiting for me to crack them open.  I used an entire smaller bottle of the 613 and I LOVED, it but I'm trying the Wen Fig for the first time b/c it's a bit more economical than the 613, hopefully it performs.


----------



## jprayze

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I've been attempting to learn how to cornrow so I can have my hair lay flat and stay protected beneath my wigs but I'm still not improving much. I think I'll just bite the bullet and have someone do it for me, but its killing me cause ladies out here charge 60 for some plain-jane cornrows!!



$60...oh no!  I can't cornrow either.  Most of the time I just do celie braids under my wigs.  My mom will cornrow for me, but I live 1.5 hrs from her so I have to time it right.


----------



## NikkiQ

Frick this! Errands or not, I'm washing my hair today dammit. DH can do yard work on his own. My hair is more important anyway


----------



## glamazon386

Taking these braids down. I'll do a length check after I'm done.


----------



## Evolving78

dc'ing my hair now.  i will not be rinsing anything in the sink!  the kids are gone for today, so i am going to try my hardest to get some things done and rest.  hopefully the come home in the afternoon.


----------



## jprayze

Still wearing my hair out since Friday.  Almost time to bun again.

This is the only product I use on my hair when it's  straight and I don't want to weigh it down.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002BPW71W


----------



## NikkiQ

Used up 2 of my favorite DCs in the past 3 weeks. First my SE MegaSilk and now my CJ Curl Rehab


----------



## naturalagain2

I did a henna treatment yesterday, DC'd overnight and did a tea rinse after rinsing out the dc. I put my hair in a wet bun. I tried a different method to wet bun hopefully I won't have lots of tangles when I take it down to cowash tomorrow. I swear wet buns don't like me but I think it's my method. Hopefully this method I tried this morning will work. I'm determine to properly learn how to wet bun without have crazy tangles.


----------



## Guinan

Since I'm on a mission for a cheap but good quality & quantity leave in, I went to Sallys. I purchased the hawaiian silky 14 in 1. I've heard good things from this board about this leave in. Since I renewed my membership on time, I was able to get sumthing for free from either silk elements or ion. Since I've never used ion, I decided 2 go w/ this brand. I bought an intense moisture conditioner. It also has silk proteins in it. They also have lots of leave ins that I want to try.

Has anyone used ion before? Do u like there products? What have y'all used?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0

Haven't been posting but sticking to the plan.

Weekly deep condition
Rollerset
And bun once the set isn't set


----------



## NikkiQ

Blairx0 said:


> Haven't been posting but sticking to the plan.
> 
> Weekly deep condition
> Rollerset
> And bun once the set isn't set
> 
> View attachment 195507


 
Whoooooo Blairx0 girl....you're like RIGHT THERE already!


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> Since I'm on a mission for a cheap but good quality & quantity leave in, I went to Sallys. I purchased the hawaiian silky 14 in 1. I've heard good things from this board about this leave in. Since I renewed my membership on time, I was able to get sumthing for free from either silk elements or ion. Since I've never used ion, I decided 2 go w/ this brand. I bought an intense moisture conditioner. It also has silk proteins in it. They also have lots of leave ins that I want to try.
> 
> Has anyone used ion before? Do u like there products? What have y'all used?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


 
pelohello I've used an Ion shampoo before for color treated hair. While it was very moisturizing, it stripped some of the color out of my hair. Ironic huh?


----------



## Angela4769

NikkiQ said:


> Used up 2 of my favorite DCs in the past 3 weeks. First my SE MegaSilk and now my CJ Curl Rehab



I know you didn't really use ALL of your Megasilk up...not when it was just $6 a few weeks ago. PLEASE tell me you stocked up!

On another note...I used WAY too much serum in my spray bottle while doing my roller set, so not only is it taking FOREVER to dry, my hair is going to be a greasy mess.


----------



## NikkiQ

Angela4769 said:


> I know you didn't really use ALL of your Megasilk up...not when it was just $6 a few weeks ago. PLEASE tell me you stocked up!
> 
> On another note...I used WAY too much serum in my spray bottle while doing my roller set, so not only is it taking FOREVER to dry, my hair is going to be a greasy mess.


 
I only had one jar of it. I'm in Puerto Rico so there is no stocking up on hair supplies here lol. I have to wait until I go back to the states and ship it back.


----------



## Angel of the North

Blairx0 said:


> Haven't been posting but sticking to the plan.
> 
> Weekly deep condition
> Rollerset
> And bun once the set isn't set]



Blairx0 You like like you're about to graduate real soon, keep up the good work


----------



## KiWiStyle

Today while surfing the web, I learned a few facts about my hair styles of choice and the shape of my head.  It's no secret that I have a long a$$ head, LOL!  The problem is that my ultimate hair goal is MBL but with my head shape/length, I should wear my hair short and no longer than SL :-O!!  

How I "should" wear my hair:
- NL-SL
- long layers
- chin length bobs
- sweeping bangs
- curls
- no volume on crown 
- low buns ONLY 

I already knew I didn't look very flattering with volume at my crown and high buns BUT short hair only?  I DON'T THINK SO.  Apparently my fine, low density hair is also a problem for my head shape and I should never wear my hair straight, WTW :-O!!!  Why would the Good Lord give me a long head, fine hair with low density and it not be flattering.  I'm having difficulty growing a decent looking bang but thank goodness research specifies I should have a side swooping bang anyway. 

Well, I've decided to say to h&ll!! with all that and grow my hair as long as it will grow!  Curly rollersets will offset all that so I can have my cake and it it too and let the truth be told, I recall getting tons of compliments when I wore rod sets on my NL-SL hair. 

 I'm going to rock my APL, BSL, MBL hair straight when I feel like it and be proud and show every square inch of my long head... Dang, I want an oval head...TEAR, TEAR :-(.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nazjha

Just got my jamaican coconut black castor oil and I'm excited to use!!! 
Problem I'm going to be going back under my 3/4ths wig so it wont be a daily use most likely...once a month...:/


----------



## polished07

Remember when SURGE used to be a go to growth aid? I loved that ish I used to stock up I with from ate up EL hair to healthy thick APL hair in no time when I was relaxed, I found one of their products called wojee moisturizing cream, it was the last one left so I took a leap and decided to get it, I havent used it yet but Im hoping it works like the revitalizer spray. Im currently sitting with a puff in my hair, I will be washing,dcing today/tonite and braiding back up tomorrow and slapping my wig I made (laceclosure and tracks) My new regimen is wigging it, braiding up every 2 wks moisturizing daily with braid spray and oiling with du grow growth oil and cowashing one time a week. Ive been doing this since I took my Havana twists out and so far so good. Im ordering a lace wig kinky straight to match my hair texture and wear for the next 6 months or so. IDK what Im going to do doing the summer months though prob be #TEAMBUNLIFE so I can stay in a protective style Im all about making it to BSL by fall and reaching MBL by my wedding in next June! HHG ladies!


----------



## Angel of the North

KiWiStyle said:


> Today while surfing the web, I learned a few facts about my hair styles of choice and the shape of my head.  It's no secret that I have a long a$$ head, LOL!  The problem is that my ultimate hair goal is MBL but with my head shape/length, *I should wear my hair short and no longer than SL :-O!!
> *
> How I "should" wear my hair:
> - NL-SL
> - long layers
> - chin length bobs
> - sweeping bangs
> - curls
> - no volume on crown
> - low buns ONLY
> 
> I already knew I didn't look very flattering with volume at my crown and high buns BUT short hair only?  I DON'T THINK SO.  Apparently my fine, low density hair is also a problem for my head shape and I should never wear my hair straight, WTW :-O!!!  Why would the Good Lord give me a long head, fine hair with low density and it not be flattering.  I'm having difficulty growing a decent looking bang but thank goodness research specifies I should have a side swooping bang anyway.
> 
> Well, I've decided to say to h&ll!! with all that and grow my hair as long as it will grow!  Curly rollersets will offset all that so I can have my cake and it it too and let the truth be told, I recall getting tons of compliments when I wore rod sets on my NL-SL hair.
> 
> I'm going to rock my APL, BSL, MBL hair straight when I feel like it and be proud and show every square inch of my long head... Dang, I want an oval head...TEAR, TEAR :-(.



KiWiStyle I got to the bolded and was getting ready to tell you to grow your hair as long as you want and wear it how you want, when you want! I'm glad you've chosen not to listen to that so called advice. Plenty of women have long heads, under all that hair we don't even notice. I also want to tell you that I think the length of head is one of the reasons that your French braid looks so beautiful so it definitely has its perks, don't be upset, your hair is gorgeous


----------



## Americka

Haven't posted in some time, but I am still on my regimen. I relaxed today and will compare pics with my last relaxer.


----------



## SimJam

ran a 5k today, i didnt train for it AT ALL (i go to the gym, but have been focussing on weight training) but I didnt do badly 42.27

my hair really needs to be washed but Im too tired to do anything, may just rinse my hair and call it a day.


----------



## GettingKinky

KiWiStyle said:


> Today while surfing the web, I learned a few facts about my hair styles of choice and the shape of my head.  It's no secret that I have a long a$$ head, LOL!  The problem is that my ultimate hair goal is MBL but with my head shape/length, I should wear my hair short and no longer than SL :-O!!
> 
> How I "should" wear my hair:
> - NL-SL
> - long layers
> - chin length bobs
> - sweeping bangs
> - curls
> - no volume on crown
> - low buns ONLY



KiWiStyle what website was this?  I have a longish head too and I want to see what they say. I try to make my hair full so that my face looks wider, but maybe that's the wrong thing.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Today while surfing the web, I learned a few facts about my hair styles of choice and the shape of my head.  It's no secret that I have a long a$$ head, LOL!  The problem is that my ultimate hair goal is MBL but with my head shape/length, I should wear my hair short and no longer than SL :-O!!
> 
> How I "should" wear my hair:
> - NL-SL
> - long layers
> - chin length bobs
> - sweeping bangs
> - curls
> - no volume on crown
> - low buns ONLY
> 
> I already knew I didn't look very flattering with volume at my crown and high buns BUT short hair only?  I DON'T THINK SO.  Apparently my fine, low density hair is also a problem for my head shape and I should never wear my hair straight, WTW :-O!!!  Why would the Good Lord give me a long head, fine hair with low density and it not be flattering.  I'm having difficulty growing a decent looking bang but thank goodness research specifies I should have a side swooping bang anyway.
> 
> Well, I've decided to say to h&ll!! with all that and grow my hair as long as it will grow!  Curly rollersets will offset all that so I can have my cake and it it too and let the truth be told, I recall getting tons of compliments when I wore rod sets on my NL-SL hair.
> 
> I'm going to rock my APL, BSL, MBL hair straight when I feel like it and be proud and show every square inch of my long head... Dang, I want an oval head...TEAR, TEAR :-(.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I, too, have a long head. The most flattering styles on me are all big, not long.  I've got to have volume, straight doesn't really work for me but I'll do it because I was one of those little nappy-headed girls who dreamed of long, straight hair.  Seriously, I had dreams of long hair.  Nobody in my house had long hair (thankfully so) and nobody in my house knew how to take care of hair that wasn't straight-all brothers!  I say all that to say that you are beautiful!  You wear that beautiful head of hair any dang way you please, girl!  Don't let anyone tell you that you shouldn't. Work dat thang!!!


----------



## glamazon386

My hair was still pretty soft after take down. I didn't feel like washing it today so I pinned it up. I'll take it down in a few days.


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> Since I'm on a mission for a cheap but good quality & quantity leave in, I went to Sallys. I purchased the hawaiian silky 14 in 1. I've heard good things from this board about this leave in. Since I renewed my membership on time, I was able to get sumthing for free from either silk elements or ion. Since I've never used ion, I decided 2 go w/ this brand. I bought an intense moisture conditioner. It also has silk proteins in it. They also have lots of leave ins that I want to try.
> 
> Has anyone used ion before? Do u like there products? What have y'all used?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



In going to try that Hawaiian silly one too.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Angel of the North said:


> KiWiStyle I got to the bolded and was getting ready to tell you to grow your hair as long as you want and wear it how you want, when you want! I'm glad you've chosen not to listen to that so called advice. Plenty of women have long heads, under all that hair we don't even notice. I also want to tell you that I think the length of head is one of the reasons that your French braid looks so beautiful so it definitely has its perks, don't be upset, your hair is gorgeous



I'm ok, I was just making fun, lol!  I think it's interesting how our head shapes should matter when we style our hair.  Thanks for the hugs and compliment...you're alright with me ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> KiWiStyle what website was this?  I have a longish head too and I want to see what they say. I try to make my hair full so that my face looks wider, but maybe that's the wrong thing.



GettingKinky I was really paying attention to the sites I read but all I did was google "hairstyles for long heads" and read the results.  Actually my head is considered "oblong", lol!

ETA: I love your name, it's very creative!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> I, too, have a long head. The most flattering styles on me are all big, not long.  I've got to have volume, straight doesn't really work for me but I'll do it because I was one of those little nappy-headed girls who dreamed of long, straight hair.  Seriously, I had dreams of long hair.  Nobody in my house had long hair (thankfully so) and nobody in my house knew how to take care of hair that wasn't straight-all brothers!  I say all that to say that you are beautiful!  You wear that beautiful head of hair any dang way you please, girl!  Don't let anyone tell you that you shouldn't. Work dat thang!!!



Girl I'm working it over here, lol! My hair is always pulled back...seeing my long head in all it's glory.  I didn't realize you're oblong too, I guess all that big hair his it.  At least you have a full head of hair and hopefully before its all said and done, I'll have a lush full head to.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itsjusthair88

KiWiStyle said:


> Today while surfing the web, I learned a few facts about my hair styles of choice and the shape of my head.  It's no secret that I have a long a$$ head, LOL!  The problem is that my ultimate hair goal is MBL but with my head shape/length, I should wear my hair short and no longer than SL :-O!!
> 
> How I "should" wear my hair:
> - NL-SL
> - long layers
> - chin length bobs
> - sweeping bangs
> - curls
> - no volume on crown
> - low buns ONLY
> 
> I already knew I didn't look very flattering with volume at my crown and high buns BUT short hair only?  I DON'T THINK SO.  Apparently my fine, low density hair is also a problem for my head shape and I should never wear my hair straight, WTW :-O!!!  Why would the Good Lord give me a long head, fine hair with low density and it not be flattering.  I'm having difficulty growing a decent looking bang but thank goodness research specifies I should have a side swooping bang anyway.
> 
> Well, I've decided to say to h&ll!! with all that and grow my hair as long as it will grow!  Curly rollersets will offset all that so I can have my cake and it it too and let the truth be told, I recall getting tons of compliments when I wore rod sets on my NL-SL hair.
> 
> I'm going to rock my APL, BSL, MBL hair straight when I feel like it and be proud and show every square inch of my long head... Dang, I want an oval head...TEAR, TEAR :-(.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle Better than have a fat head lol...I have a huge, round head with a weird, little forehead and a lot of "cheek" area, meaning my cheeks take up a lot of space, and my facial features? Not so much. That's also the reason I _appear_ to have a lot of hair: because my head is so big, I need double the strands just to cover my scalp! LOL


----------



## NikkiQ

Oh Celies how I've missed you. Was too rushed and too lazy yesterday to do my threading so I'll skip it for the week and do them again when I have more time.


----------



## kandiekj100

KiWiStyle said:


> Today while surfing the web, I learned a few facts about my hair styles of choice and the shape of my head. It's no secret that I have a long a$$ head, LOL! The problem is that my ultimate hair goal is MBL but with my head shape/length, I should wear my hair short and no longer than SL :-O!!
> 
> How I "should" wear my hair:
> *- NL-SL*
> *- long layers*
> *- chin length bobs*
> *- sweeping bangs*
> *- curls*
> *- no volume on crown *
> *- low buns ONLY *
> 
> I already knew I didn't look very flattering with volume at my crown and high buns BUT short hair only? I DON'T THINK SO. Apparently my fine, low density hair is also a problem for my head shape and I should never wear my hair straight, WTW :-O!!! Why would the Good Lord give me a long head, fine hair with low density and it not be flattering. I'm having difficulty growing a decent looking bang but thank goodness research specifies I should have a side swooping bang anyway.
> 
> Well, I've decided to say to h&ll!! with all that and grow my hair as long as it will grow! Curly rollersets will offset all that so I can have my cake and it it too and let the truth be told, I recall getting tons of compliments when I wore rod sets on my NL-SL hair.
> 
> I'm going to rock my APL, BSL, MBL hair straight when I feel like it and be proud and show every square inch of my long head... Dang, I want an oval head...TEAR, TEAR :-(.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Long/oblong head checking in. That makes sense to me. I noticed that when I rock that short wig I showed a couple weeks ago, I get the most compliments. And in general, I feel like those styles listed above are the most flattering for my face. I rarely wear my hair straight b/c it doesn't feel right, which is why i've been toying with the idea of doing bangs are at least layers around the front, so that I can wear it long and straight but get the complimentary look that comes with shorter hair.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Nothing new to really report. I have been keeping my hair up. However it is time for me to wash and dc but i been debating on whether to relax a week early or what. My new growth is outta control lol


----------



## deedoswell

pelohello said:


> Since I'm on a mission for a cheap but good quality & quantity leave in, I went to Sallys. I purchased the hawaiian silky 14 in 1. I've heard good things from this board about this leave in. Since I renewed my membership on time, I was able to get sumthing for free from either silk elements or ion. Since I've never used ion, I decided 2 go w/ this brand. I bought an intense moisture conditioner. It also has silk proteins in it. They also have lots of leave ins that I want to try.
> 
> Has anyone used ion before? Do u like there products? What have y'all used?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I have used the ion conditioner.  Once. I wasn't too impressed with it.  I usually like to give things a try twice but with this one I didn't.  Maybe I should??  

KiWiStyle another long/oblong checking in here too!    I have often considered cutting my bangs and wearing them again just to add some layer, or appearance of shorter head ?


----------



## KiWiStyle

kandiekj100 said:


> Long/oblong head checking in. That makes sense to me. I noticed that when I rock that short wig I showed a couple weeks ago, I get the most compliments. And in general, I feel like those styles listed above are the most flattering for my face. I rarely wear my hair straight b/c it doesn't feel right, which is why i've been toying with the idea of doing bangs are at least layers around the front, so that I can wear it long and straight but get the complimentary look that comes with shorter hair.



See what I'm saying?  Out of curiosity, I'm going to rock my hair in curly rollersets and a swooping bang for a whole two weeks when the summer hits.  just to see how people react to me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

deedoswell said:


> I have used the ion conditioner.  Once. I wasn't too impressed with it.  I usually like to give things a try twice but with this one I didn't.  Maybe I should??
> 
> KiWiStyle another long/oblong checking in here too!    I have often considered cutting my bangs and wearing them again just to add some layer, or appearance of shorter head ?



Make sure you're sure before you cut those bangs girl .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kandiekj100

KiWiStyle said:


> See what I'm saying? Out of curiosity, I'm going to rock my hair in curly rollersets and a swooping bang for a whole two weeks when the summer hits. just to see how people react to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Absolutely. Like, another style I would love to rock is the high bun. I can do the bun at crown, but the super high bun just doesn't work on me. Defininately jealous of those who can rock it b/c it just looks so modelesque.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Kiwi I have a five head and its long and I rock my buns too!!!!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

kandiekj100 said:


> Absolutely. Like, another style I would love to rock is the high bun. I can do the bun at crown, but the super high bun just doesn't work on me. Defininately jealous of those who can rock it b/c it just looks so modelesque.



Modelesque..love it!!  I was just taking to my DD last week about not being able to rock a high bun.  There is just to much space between my neck and the top of my head.  I look like those hood girls who put the ponytail on top of the head but its sticks straight up about an inch or two long, lol!  I am wrong for that, LOL!!  Besides I think maybe I'm too old for high buns anyway, 40  :-O!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

crlsweetie912 said:


> Kiwi I have a five head and its long and I rock my buns too!!!!!!



Long head ladies unite!!!  Rock it girl!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero

My hair was all Corinne Bailey Rar yesterday! I liked it!


----------



## NikkiQ

And you're telling us this with no picture ImanAdero??


----------



## LovelyBwonderful

did a dry rollerset using AVG and EVCO to m&s

probably bun/ponytail for the rest of the week and re-do for a big party Sat
I can't wait til my hair gets longer !! keeping my eyes on the prize


----------



## Cattypus1

Y'all long, round and all other shaped heads are cracking me up!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

^^^^me too lol


----------



## jessicarabbit

checking in. i have my hair in celies, braided together and pinned down, under an invisible part wig. Im gonna tryyyy to rock this for 2 weeks, with one wash per week.i have a serious wig addiction i need to overcome. i get a high from buying a new wig, i cant explain it.


----------



## jessicarabbit

oh yeah, i forgot to say:
I have soooo much new growth, more than an inch in some places like the crown and nape area.  my last relaxer was  at the beginning of january. so i guess im like 7-8 weeks post. hopefully this means by my relaxer on march 31 i'll be BSL. i cointribute this growth to taking biotin 10,000 mcg or mg (not sure), 1-2X a day and fish oil 1200 mg 1-3X a day.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Y'all long, round and all other shaped heads are cracking me up!



That's the point.  Sometimes we get so caught up in having healthy and long hair we forget to have fun with it.  I'm enjoying my HHJ ;-)!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

lindsaywhat said:


> oh yeah, i forgot to say:
> I have soooo much new growth, more than an inch in some places like the crown and nape area.  my last relaxer was  at the beginning of january. so i guess im like 7-8 weeks post. hopefully this means by my relaxer on march 31 i'll be BSL. i cointribute this growth to taking biotin 10,000 mcg or mg (not sure), 1-2X a day and fish oil 1200 mg 1-3X a day.



Wow that's a lot of growth. I also relaxed in jan & I don't even think that I have an half a inch in NG. I def need to up my vitamins.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I've been attempting to learn how to cornrow so I can have my hair lay flat and stay protected beneath my wigs but I'm still not improving much. I think I'll just bite the bullet and have someone do it for me, but its killing me cause ladies out here charge 60 for some plain-jane cornrows!!



DanceOnTheSkylines girl go to the Africans that's what I did last week and I only paid $25 in Brooklyn. It was the best investment I ever made trust me. I've had friends braid my hair for my wig before and my scalp felt like it was on fire so never again. This works best for me I've been gheing since I got the cornrows in.  I will continue going to them until I get tired of the wigs which I pretty much doubt.


----------



## Kerryann

jprayze said:


> I have been thinking about getting that wig for the longest!



Girl get the wig I love it and will purchase another one this one I'm wearing I revived from the summer


----------



## Miss AJ

I survived week one of flat ironed hair with only TWO additional short heat sessions (I wore it down a few days and had to bump my ends Monday night and this past Saturday). This week it will not be worn down at all cuz I hate having to use the extra heat to style and I hate having to braid/twist every night for the wavy look. Today I put it in a high ponytail and pinned the ends under and I really liked the look so I'm gonna wear it like that for work tomorrow and experiment with other pinned styles for the rest of the week. Maintenance products have been ORS olive oil hair lotion and a swap between fantasia ic hair serum and creme of nature Argan oil gloss and shine mist, mostly on the ends and sparingly throughout my hair.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> That's the point.  Sometimes we get so caught up in having healthy and long hair we forget to have fun with it.  I'm enjoying my HHJ ;-)!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Me too!  Thank you and all the other ladies for making this journey informative and the most fun I've had with hair ever!


----------



## Angel of the North

kandiekj100 said:


> Long/oblong head checking in. That makes sense to me. I noticed that when I rock that short wig I showed a couple weeks ago, I get the most compliments. And in general, I feel like those styles listed above are the most flattering for my face. I rarely wear my hair straight b/c it doesn't feel right, which is why i*'ve been toying with the idea of doing bangs are at least layers around the front, so that I can wear it long and straight but get the complimentary look that comes with shorter hair.*



kandiekj100 I have a friend who is a hairdresser, she cuts her own hair similar to this, from the front it looks like a long SL bob, from the back it's MBL, I love it. She says this is the only way her hair suits her and she has the best of both worlds, I don't know that I'm that brave to try it myself although I have toyed with the idea a couple of times.



Miss AJ said:


> I survived week one of flat ironed hair with only TWO additional short heat sessions (I wore it down a few days and had to bump my ends Monday night and this past Saturday). This week it will not be worn down at all cuz I hate having to use the extra heat to style and I hate having to braid/twist every night for the wavy look. *Today I put it in a high ponytail and pinned the ends* under and I really liked the look so I'm gonna wear it like that for work tomorrow and experiment with other pinned styles for the rest of the week. Maintenance products have been ORS olive oil hair lotion and a swap between fantasia ic hair serum and creme of nature Argan oil gloss and shine mist, mostly on the ends and sparingly throughout my hair.



Miss AJ I love this up do, it's very quick and looks so elegant.


----------



## Miss AJ

It does look very nice, I won't be opposed to wearing it all week. I'm gonna see how I feel about an off centre part tomorrow.


----------



## naturalagain2

My method worked! I took my bun down tonight to cowash and their were NO Tangles!! I cowashed tonight and was able to finger detangle my hair. I think I did a good job (first time being able to do it and not follow up with a comb). My fingers were able to glide right through my hair when I finished cowashing. I will be able to tell if I did a good job when take down my bun to cowash again in Wed. I put my hair back into a wet bun using my hands mostly. I used a brush just a bit to lay down any stray hairs. I think the henna and the tea rinse has helped with my hair and its just been two/three days.


----------



## NikkiQ

Sorry I haven't been my usual chatty self lately ladies. Got a lot on my mind these days that I really need to figure out. I promise to be back to my regular old goofy self soon.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:


> Sorry I haven't been my usual chatty self lately ladies. Got a lot on my mind these days that I really need to figure out. I promise to be back to my regular old goofy self soon.



I hope everything gets better NikkiQ


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

NikkiQ Since you told me that I BETTA post.   haha

I'm hoping I'll make it this year.  Excuse my rolls and my mirror.


----------



## GettingKinky

I hope everything is cleared up soon NikkiQ


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Sorry I haven't been my usual chatty self lately ladies. Got a lot on my mind these days that I really need to figure out. I promise to be back to my regular old goofy self soon.



Take as much time as you need to NikkiQ, we'll hold it down for you .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Sorry I haven't been my usual chatty self lately ladies. Got a lot on my mind these days that I really need to figure out. I promise to be back to my regular old goofy self soon.



((((HUGS)))) Feel better. & take as much time as u need.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> NikkiQ Since you told me that I BETTA post.   haha
> 
> I'm hoping I'll make it this year.  Excuse my rolls and my mirror.



Ur very close. You'll probably be there by summer

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## kandiekj100

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> @NikkiQ Since you told me that I BETTA post.   haha
> 
> I'm hoping I'll make it this year.  Excuse my rolls and my mirror.
> 
> 
> ​


 
Chile, all I was looking at was hurr. Baby those ends and i think you definitely make it. Feels like your so close, but so far away, don't it? I know the feeling, lol.


----------



## Saga

Kerryann said:


> DanceOnTheSkylines girl go to the Africans that's what I did last week and I only paid $25 in Brooklyn. It was the best investment I ever made trust me. I've had friends braid my hair for my wig before and my scalp felt like it was on fire so never again. This works best for me I've been gheing since I got the cornrows in.  I will continue going to them until I get tired of the wigs which I pretty much doubt.



What's the name of the place u go to? I just had another LHCFer tell me about a place in brooklyn I could go.


----------



## jprayze

Hi ladies.  I just wearing a low bun on my still straight hair.  Trying to keep it straight for a full 2 weeks and then no more direct heat until April.


----------



## newnyer

So excited about my touch up this week!!!   Wooo-hooooo!  Okay,  if my money isn't actin' funny I think I'm getting this head weaved up next week.  I've been on a tight budget lately- darn that Dave Ramsey.


----------



## Evolving78

i'm cowashing today.  that's all i got!  take the time you need Nikki!


----------



## newnyer

To my relaxed ladies...do you think it's too late to squeeze in a protein treatment and DC tonight of I plan to relax Thursday or Friday?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Thanks y'all. I really hope so. 



kandiekj100 said:


> Chile, all I was looking at was hurr. Baby those ends and i think you definitely make it. Feels like your so close, but so far away, don't it? I know the feeling, lol.



Girl yes.... and it seems that my grass is creeping along. *sigh* I just gave up the ghost and bought a gallon of Giovanni 50/50. I really want to pick up some more QB CTDG soon. My scalp is so much happier now that I'm using natural products.


----------



## KiWiStyle

newnyer said:


> To my relaxed ladies...do you think it's too late to squeeze in a protein treatment and DC tonight of I plan to relax Thursday or Friday?



I think you'll be fine.  Be sure not to be to harsh on your scalp and try to relax on Friday oppose to Thursday.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North

newnyer said:


> To my relaxed ladies...do you think it's too late to squeeze in a protein treatment and DC tonight of I plan to relax Thursday or Friday?



newnyer I would wash my hair anything up to 3 days before I relax although it's usually about a week before, the protein will help strengthen and prepare your hair for the relaxer process.


----------



## newnyer

Thanks ladies! Setting my appointment for Friday!  I just put Vatika frosting on my hair as a pre wash treatment, then I'm going to wash, do a protein treatment and then DC under a steamer tonight. My hair is overdo a little TLC


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ, I know the feeling baby girl!  I think a lot of us have a lot going on these days.  Do what you need to do and know that your girls are holding it down here for you.


----------



## Onhergrind09

I tried Wen Fig for the first time yesterday, hoping to save a few coins so that I wouldn't buy Wen 613, but it's just not the same.  Wen Fig feels no different from other cheapie conditioner and it smells way too mediciny for my taste.  Had I tried Wen Fig first things might've been different, but 613 is officially it for me.


----------



## jprayze

Just checked the Moroccan method.  I will be trimming march 2nd for length.  One weekend to go...


----------



## isawstars

Onhergrind09 said:


> I tried Wen Fig for the first time yesterday, hoping to save a few coins so that I wouldn't buy Wen 613, but it's just not the same.  Wen Fig feels no different from other cheapie conditioner and it smells way too mediciny for my taste.  Had I tried Wen Fig first things might've been different, but 613 is officially it for me.



Onhergrind09

I agree.  613 is fantastic.  Sometimes I mix it with my Pomegranate Wen so the bottle lasts longer.  Have you tried that?  I just put them both in my hands and apply it to my hair.  I think 613 is a good supplement for so-so conditioner.


----------



## Onhergrind09

isawstars, thank for the advice.  Does the Pomegranate smell better than the Fig? Cause I was not feeling that smell at all whereas with 613, I can't get enough.  Since at most I co-wash 1x/wk the 32 oz of 613 I got will last me a while, so I'm prob just going to have to suck it up.  In comparing 613 to Wen I have to use wayyyyy less 613 to get my hair clean then Fig.  SO I guess in the end it evens out.  My only gripe is that the Fig comes in a gallon size whereas the 613 doesn't.


----------



## isawstars

Onhergrind09 said:


> isawstars, thank for the advice.  Does the Pomegranate smell better than the Fig? Cause I was not feeling that smell at all whereas with 613, I can't get enough.  Since at most I co-wash 1x/wk the 32 oz of 613 I got will last me a while, so I'm prob just going to have to suck it up.  In comparing 613 to Wen I have to use wayyyyy less 613 to get my hair clean then Fig.  SO I guess in the end it evens out.  My only gripe is that the Fig comes in a gallon size whereas the 613 doesn't.



Onhergrind09

I've never smelled the fig in person, I just hear how people describe it and I think Pomegranate is different.  Of course, it doesn't smell better than 613 lol.  But I don't think it smells like medicine.  it smells like a sweet fruit with an "after scent" of peppermint essential oil.  I don't mind it at all.  I leave it in my hair when I do mini twists.


----------



## lamaria211

Working has made me MIA I've still been M&S nightly, but I'm supposed to DC today and I'm not sure that's going to happen. I may have to tweak my regimen a little bit and just CW midweek instead of DCing. I received most of my natural handmades that I ordered last week Respect for all the working mommy's


----------



## Evolving78

i didn't cowash yesterday. i was tired and having contractions.  but i am going to cowash today because i am going to flat iron my hair this weekend.  new growth is doing alright so far.  i am going to start hair blogging again after i have the baby.


----------



## JJamiah

@onhergrind, 
the smell of fig, smells like fig to me. Pomegrante was a refreshing smell after only smelling fig for a gallon of WEN, 

I <3 <3 613... my ride or die!
I have all flavors 

when the new scents come out, I will be getting those too.

My hair definitely knows cheapie conditioners from Wen, and it says hey you  

WEN GIRL FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## JJamiah

I have decided to use twist as my style of choice until my semester is over. I like it better like this because I can wash it easy before going to swim class and toss my cap on over it while leaving my DC on. 

trying to come out of here with minimal damage.

My hair seems short as $#!+ ..... oh well!
I have 10 months to struggle to get there


----------



## Angela4769

Page 2....really?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

So my hairfinity came yesterday which im excited about. Im probably gonna relax today which makes me a week early but this NG is way too much to handle at this time. I will also start the vitamins tonite an up my water intake. Oh and being that i have a trip coming up i will be working out more. Zumba and insanity here i come!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

I have about 4 inches until I reach BSL (top of bra).  I most likely will have gained a minimum of 5 inches by the end of this challenge.  COME ON SUMMER GROWTH SPURT!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Cowashing my hair tonite and I can't wait! I will be doing the LOC method and DC for about an hour. For the liquid part of the LOC method, I will be trying out my new leave-in, Hawaain(sp) silky. Sealing with grapeseed oil and then for the C, I will be using One and Only argon oil conditioner. 

As for styling, I think I am going to do a braid-out.


----------



## Kerryann

still gheing and wigging...bought a new mommy wig today because the old one i have on is a wrap thank god for hats


----------



## Angel of the North

lamaria211 said:


> Working has made me MIA I've still been M&S nightly, but I'm supposed to DC today and I'm not sure that's going to happen. I may have to tweak my regimen a little bit and just CW midweek instead of DCing. I received most of my natural handmades that I ordered last week Respect for all the working mommy's



lamaria211 I hope you've settled in well and are enjoying your new job. It does take a little time to get the work life balance locked down, hopefully you won't have to tweak your regimen too much.



shortdub78 said:


> i didn't cowash yesterday. i was tired and having contractions.  but i am going to cowash today because i am going to flat iron my hair this weekend.  new growth is doing alright so far.  i am going to start hair blogging again after i have the baby.



shortdub78 You're getting close, only a few weeks to go


----------



## Evolving78

Angel of the North said:


> shortdub78 You're getting close, only a few weeks to go



i'm not ready yet!


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> i didn't cowash yesterday. i was tired and having contractions.  but i am going to cowash today because i am going to flat iron my hair this weekend.  new growth is doing alright so far.  i am going to start hair blogging again after i have the baby.



When does that baby get here?  Are you ready now?


----------



## newnyer

Oh beejesus my hair feels so good today! Didn't steam as planned, but still did a protein treatment w/ Nexxus Emergency & DC'd for an hour with Alter Ego/Silk Element/honeyquat mixture last night. Finally took out my bun tonight & this is the best my hair has felt in awhile.  I think it was the protein-hadn't done that in awhile.


----------



## itsjusthair88

jprayze said:


> Just checked the Moroccan method.  I will be trimming march 2nd for length.  One weekend to go...



jprayze what is the Moroccan method? I've been looking at different methods to do self-trimming



newnyer said:


> Oh beejesus my hair feels so good today! Didn't steam as planned, but still did a protein treatment w/ Nexxus Emergency & DC'd for an hour with Alter Ego/Silk Element/honeyquat mixture last night. Finally took out my bun tonight & this is the best my hair has felt in awhile.  I think it was the protein-hadn't done that in awhile.



Sounds like a great combination! I always forget a little protein every now and again is good for the hair 

Nothing to report, at all. LOL. I have my "light tension, ultra protective bun" method DOWN. So I do that everyday and I will cowash and maybe do an ACV rinse this weekend, won't shampoo until the end of the month. I want to trim a little, so I am looking into methods to do that. HHJ ladies!


----------



## jprayze

itsjusthair88 said:


> jprayze what is the Moroccan method? I've been looking at different methods to do self-trimming
> 
> Sounds like a great combination! I always forget a little protein every now and again is good for the hair
> 
> Nothing to report, at all. LOL. I have my "light tension, ultra protective bun" method DOWN. So I do that everyday and I will cowash and maybe do an ACV rinse this weekend, won't shampoo until the end of the month. I want to trim a little, so I am looking into methods to do that. HHJ ladies!



The Moroccan method is the timing of when you trim, basically saying the certain days produce different results-- length, thickness etc.

Check it out-- https://www.morroccomethod.com/lunar-hair-chart


----------



## lamaria211

Didn't get to DC today or CW. But I M&S'd tonight and ill pamper her (my hurr) this weekend


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> Sorry I haven't been my usual chatty self lately ladies. Got a lot on my mind these days that I really need to figure out. I promise to be back to my regular old goofy self soon.



Feel better


----------



## Kerryann

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> What's the name of the place u go to? I just had another LHCFer tell me about a place in brooklyn I could go.



The place is on Utica ave and tge name is Rashida...I think u should just stop by a braid salon and ask how much it is for them to braid ur hair for a wig
..it should all be tge same price


----------



## Guinan

So I DC & co-rinsed last night. I co-rinsed with a new conditioner. I used the ION Moisture Repair conditioner. I really like it. It left my hair strong (due to the silk proteins) and soft. I think this is a good conditioner if your not sure if you need more protein or moisture. I think this will be one of my staples. Especially when I am unsure what my hair needs.

I also tried out the Haiwaiin(sp) Silky 14-1 leave-in for the "L" part of the LOC method. I don't think I'll use it again to wet my hair with when doing the LOC method, b/c it was way too thick. To me it felt more like a cream. I'm on the fence with this one. I'll try it again this weekend for my braidout. 

Happy Growing Ladies!


----------



## jprayze

Today's bun...3rd day in a row of Bunning


----------



## LucSra

So I got a touch-up today. I was trying to hold out until the first Update Date (March 31st) but my new growth was not having it. And it seems that every salon I've been to, the stylist does not know how to handle hair. I so so miss my old stylist back home, he was an absolute dream to work with, especially since he was my stylist since I was a kid so I have never had a setback with him. 

And since moving to Sheffield, my mother had handled all of my touch-ups but now I'm in university and mum's not here anymore so I've been looking around for a regular salon to go to. It has been difficult. The first salon I went to, the stylist was alright but her prices were ridiculous and being a poor uni student, my pockets couldn't handle that. The second stylist was. She didn't base my scalp (which resulted in some burns, luckily they were very minor and healed quickly), she was kind of rough with my hair and the worst part is, she tried to spread the relaxer over the length of my hair. I'm a very, very quiet person but I just had to speak up and stop her. I found it weird that she even tried that because the lady she was working on right before me only had the relaxer put on her new growth.

And then there's today.... Once again I searched for another salon and I was hoping this stylist would be better because the salon itself looked very "high-class" so to speak (very clean, nicely decorated, etc) but I had the worst experience with her. She detangled from root to tip (which almost gave me a heart attack but for some reason I kept quiet) and was OMG SO ROUGH. It was as if she was trying to pull all of my hair right out of my scalp. It was the same rough treatment while she was putting the relaxer on (positive side, she actually based my scalp) and she tangled my hair something fierce while washing it and tried to detangle my very wet hair with a small, rat-tailed comb, once again from root to tip. But I couldn't take it anymore and had to start speaking up. So I had to ask her if she could please use a bigger toothed comb, then I had to ask her if she could stop being so rough, if she could try detangling from the bottom up, if she could turn down the heat on the blow dryer etc. I didn't want to sound bossy (I'm sure I did) but if I had let her continue doing what she was doing I don't know what could have happened to my hair. 

I'm surprised I still have hair on my head. Lesson learned, speak up as soon as I don't like what's being done to my hair, don't wait.


----------



## Guinan

LucSra said:


> So I got a touch-up today. I was trying to hold out until the first Update Date (March 31st) but my new growth was not having it. And it seems that every salon I've been to, the stylist does not know how to handle hair. I so so miss my old stylist back home, he was an absolute dream to work with, especially since he was my stylist since I was a kid so I have never had a setback with him.
> 
> And since moving to Sheffield, my mother had handled all of my touch-ups but now I'm in university and mum's not here anymore so I've been looking around for a regular salon to go to. It has been difficult. The first salon I went to, the stylist was alright but her prices were ridiculous and being a poor uni student, my pockets couldn't handle that. The second stylist was. She didn't base my scalp (which resulted in some burns, luckily they were very minor and healed quickly), she was kind of rough with my hair and the worst part is, she tried to spread the relaxer over the length of my hair. I'm a very, very quiet person but I just had to speak up and stop her. I found it weird that she even tried that because the lady she was working on right before me only had the relaxer put on her new growth.
> 
> And then there's today.... Once again I searched for another salon and I was hoping this stylist would be better because the salon itself looked very "high-class" so to speak (very clean, nicely decorated, etc) but I had the worst experience with her. She detangled from root to tip (which almost gave me a heart attack but for some reason I kept quiet) and was OMG SO ROUGH. It was as if she was trying to pull all of my hair right out of my scalp. It was the same rough treatment while she was putting the relaxer on (positive side, she actually based my scalp) and she tangled my hair something fierce while washing it and tried to detangle my very wet hair with a small, rat-tailed comb, once again from root to tip. But I couldn't take it anymore and had to start speaking up. So I had to ask her if she could please use a bigger toothed comb, then I had to ask her if she could stop being so rough, if she could try detangling from the bottom up, if she could turn down the heat on the blow dryer etc. I didn't want to sound bossy (I'm sure I did) but if I had let her continue doing what she was doing I don't know what could have happened to my hair.
> 
> I'm surprised I still have hair on my head. Lesson learned, speak up as soon as I don't like what's being done to my hair, don't wait.



Good for u! I'm glad u spoke up. Did ur hair turn out nice anyways? Did she cause a set back?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## LucSra

pelohello said:


> Good for u! I'm glad u spoke up. Did ur hair turn out nice anyways? Did she cause a set back?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Yeah, it did turn out better than expected and there are no (known) setbacks. I will give her credit though, she did neutralize my hair very well. Something the second stylist didn't do so I had to neutralize as soon as I got home.

But I had a headache by the time she was done "detangling".


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

So I finally relaxed my 19 weeks post hair. This time I used the lye version of my staple relaxer. I love it!!! My hair is super thick and longer than its ever been. I try to KISS and not think too much about it plus i try really hard to not do length checks and i must say it works for me. My hair is doing lovely and i will definitely make BSL by years end!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. Still hanging in there, but laying low


----------



## Seamonster

ics:LucSra SincerelyBeautiful Where are the pictures?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

My Giovanni 50/50 finally arrived  BUT it's cold so I'm not trying to sleep in it overnight and wake up with pneumonia.


----------



## LucSra

Seamonster said:


> icsLucSra @SincerelyBeautiful Where are the pictures?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Seamonster said:


> ics:LucSra SincerelyBeautiful Where are the pictures?



I have my hair wrapped and tied for tonite. When i unwrap in the morning i will definitely take pics for ya :-D


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey ladies, just checking in...came to the realization after two years on this hhj that I have low, low, low porosity hair . It always annoyed me how my hair would take FOREVER to dry but for some reason I never put 2 and 2 together. I never blow dry unless I'm straightening so I my hair will stay damp for up to 14-18 hours after washing. Now that I know I've started researching on what to do about this one thing I started this week is DCing with heat. There was a noticeable difference in my hair when I rinsed it .


----------



## longhairdreaming

LucSra your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Seamonster

LucSra It did turn out nice. I love the color, and you have a few hairs at bsb. I bet you will make it by our april check in. How exciting!


----------



## ImanAdero

Hair is in fat twists and in a bun... I'll take it out this weekend. 

Even though I'm half marathon training, I think I'm going to attempt to straighten my hair and trim it myself next week. I've been wanting to try the tension method just to see how well it can work on my hair. 

Lastly... I'm getting so BORED with my hair! Thinking about color. Like a reddish color. I want to research this new Olia color by Garnier to see of there's any tutorials or reviews of it. 

But yeahs... Kinda bored. I'll have I putvtammy back on or something.


----------



## growbaby

Wow so many relaxer touch ups today. Including mine!  .. I JUST finished the process and letting my hair airdry while I do hw.. (And catch up on lhcf  lol)


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero said:


> Hair is in fat twists and in a bun... I'll take it out this weekend.
> 
> Even though I'm half marathon training, I think I'm going to attempt to straighten my hair and trim it myself next week. I've been wanting to try the tension method just to see how well it can work on my hair.
> 
> Lastly... I'm getting so BORED with my hair! Thinking about color. Like a reddish color. I want to research this new Olia color by Garnier to see of there's any tutorials or reviews of it.
> 
> But yeahs... Kinda bored. I'll have I putvtammy back on or something.


 
ImanAdero if you have any dye questions, let me know. As you can see from my avi, I've never met a box dye I didn't like before. Plus I used Garnier too.


----------



## ImanAdero

Thanks NikkiQ! I'll be swooping into your PMs soon lol. 

Now question: 

What are some of the weirdest things you've read or seen people do to increase hair growth?

I'm writing a blog post on weird Ish Natruals do lol. 

On the list so far is MN cream (sorry y'all, I know some of us do it, but just think about how weird it is putting yeast infection cream on your head... Just think about it lol)

So what are some odd things you've either done or read on this here board? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lamaria211

I'm gonna do a long DC tomorrow on dry hair to make up for missing my Wed DC and CW session. Then Sunday I'll try and get my mom to corn braid it for me


----------



## KiWiStyle

Hi guys, I have a quick question. Are there any adverse effects of doing a heavy protein treatment and tea rinse in the same day?  I bought this tea that is so freakin' awesome that I have to try it in my hair.  Any advice???

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mjon912

Washing my hair today... My scalp has been itchy these past few days so I greased my scalp with some sulfur 8 grease and dr. Miracles Gro oil, then added my usual prepoo mix of honey and oils and have my plastic cap, scarf and hood on while I do some house work...hope that helps my dry scalp...I'm also doing a Aphogee treatment today so I'll literally be doing my hair ALL day...at least it's a rainy day so I don't feel so bad about being I the house


----------



## Guinan

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi guys, I have a quick question. Are there any adverse effects of doing a heavy protein treatment and tea rinse in the same day?  I bought this tea that is so freakin' awesome that I have to try it in my hair.  Any advice???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Idk. But if u do decide to do it, make sure u up ur moisture. which one would u do 1st?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:


> Idk. But if u do decide to do it, make sure u up ur moisture. which one would u do 1st?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Thanks pelohello. I'm thinking of doing the protein treatment first, apply a cheapie conditioner for a 1-2 minutes, then do my tea rinse and finally a steam DC.  Do I have to let the tea sit??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks @pelohello. I'm thinking of doing the protein treatment first, apply a cheapie conditioner for a 1-2 minutes, then do my tea rinse and finally a steam DC. Do I have to let the tea sit??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Yes. When I use to do tea rinses, I would apply the tea to my hair and then apply the DC and let that sit for a couple of hours. Some people do it differently. I think some apply the tea, let it set for abit, rinse the tea out then applied the DC.


----------



## Guinan

Hi Ladies,

This weekend I plan on doing a WnG. I havent done a WnG since I've discovered braidouts. I will def post pics if it comes out nice. I have been watching mahogony curls utube channel. I think I'm gonna try her way. Before I would apply tons of gel and scrutch w/ my hands and towel. But now that I know better I will scrutch & smooth only with my hands. I am also going to apply a light reg conditioner (not a leave-in) and then the gel.  

I'm still luving the dutch twist. I have the front in a dutch twist and the back in a french roll. But because I'm starting to miss my hair and I'm REALLY trying hard not to flat iron until out check-in, I'm hoping that this WnG curbs the itch

I'm starting to see more of my NG but my length (when I do a pull test) doesnt show that my hair is growing. Does that happen to yall? Maybe once I straighten it it will show, cause I know when I 1st started using MN, I didnt think it was working, but when I straightened my hair, I was happily mistaken. For yall texlax ladies, is it hard to tell which is your NG and which is the texlax hair? It's hard for me too tell unless I'm like 5mths post. 

Happy Growing Ladies!


----------



## Firstborn2

I was looking at the 2 in 4 challenge. I'm not interested in joining anymore challenges right now but I would love to grow and retain 2inches in 4mos. My biggest issue is retention so I've decided to changes a few things in my reggie like finger combing and detangling, vitamins, bagging over night and get back on tea rinsing.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hey guys, still bunning and junk. I have decided to texlax in March before our check-in, so I've been doing a lot of research on that. I've put a pic below of the type of buns I've been wearing with Marley hair. The one problem is, I am still feeling some tension on my edges with my buns, I don't want breakage, so I want to figure out how to lessen the tension even more. I'll shampoo and DC next weekend and maybe wear a twist-out or braid-out; I want to trim as well.


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:


> Yes. When I use to do tea rinses, I would apply the tea to my hair and then apply the DC and let that sit for a couple of hours. Some people do it differently. I think some apply the tea, let it set for abit, rinse the tea out then applied the DC.



I never thought if letting the tea sit in my hair while DC....that's a very good idea!  Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hey guys, still bunning and junk. I have decided to texlax in March before our check-in, so I've been doing a lot of research on that. I've put a pic below of the type of buns I've been wearing with Marley hair. The one problem is, I am still feeling some tension on my edges with my buns, I don't want breakage, so I want to figure out how to lessen the tension even more. I'll shampoo and DC next weekend and maybe wear a twist-out or braid-out; I want to trim as well.



I'm curious about tension and bunning as well, at least with the sock bun.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi guys, I have a quick question. Are there any adverse effects of doing a heavy protein treatment and tea rinse in the same day?  I bought this tea that is so freakin' awesome that I have to try it in my hair.  Any advice???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



What kind of tea did you buy?


----------



## Angel of the North

LucSra Great progress, you're almost there 




pelohello said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm starting to see more of my NG but my length (when I do a pull test) doesnt show that my hair is growing. Does that happen to yall?:



pelohello Yes this happens to me, I have some crazy shrinkage that makes my hair appear shorter than it really is once my NG gets to a certain length 



Firstborn2 said:


> I was looking at the 2 in 4 challenge. I'm not interested in joining anymore challenges right now but I would love to grow and retain 2inches in 4mos. My biggest issue is retention so I've decided to changes a few things in my reggie like finger combing and detangling, vitamins, bagging over night and get back on tea rinsing.



Firstborn2 Same here, I was looking at it too but I'm doing enough challenges already , I would however love to get that growth. I'll be doing it as a personal challenge and just be stalking the thread  Good luck, I hope you get the 2" in 4 months


----------



## itsjusthair88

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm curious about tension and bunning as well, at least with the sock bun.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



My hair is in 6 braids and then the Marley hair is "roped" around it, I use a black thingy I made that I tie around the braids and smooth with a brush and Eco Styler (does that make any sense? Hope so) and I do it this way to try and lessen tension, but I still feel tension in a few areas in the front and a bit at the back. I'm wondering how I can fix it without looking super sloppy, ya know?


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> What kind of tea did you buy?



Cattypus1 this is the tea I bought.  I first tried it at Shaws Crab House Brunch, the waiter brought me the Camomile Citrus flavor and I had to have more of it.  I love how all the dried ingredients expands and fill the silk satchel and the aroma alone will have you hooked.  

View attachment 196219
View attachment 196217
View attachment 196221

I caught it on sale at Whole Foods earlier this week, they were all out of the camomile so I have to go back.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Cattypus1 this is the tea I bought.  I first tried it at Shaws Crab House Brunch, the waiter brought me the Camomile Citrus flavor and I had to have more of it.  I love how all the dried ingredients expands and fill the silk satchel and the aroma alone will have you hooked.
> 
> I caught it on sale at Whole Foods earlier this week, they were all out of the camomile so I have to go back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Crab House...I am green with envy, I love seafood and we are seafood-lite here in the Ville. That tea looks luscious. I bought some Lipton Mango Peach to drink and it smells so good that I'm going to do a rinse with it.  I'm going to try the tea rinse DC method you and one of the other ladies were discussing.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Crab House...I am green with envy, I love seafood and we are seafood-lite here in the Ville. That tea looks luscious. I bought some Lipton Mango Peach to drink and it smells so good that I'm going to do a rinse with it.  I'm going to try the tea rinse DC method you and one of the other ladies were discussing.



I love teas!  You're talking about allowing the tea rinse to sit in the hair while DC'ing??  Yeah I can't wait to try this tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newnyer

Ok, first let me start of by saying that I am happy that my hair is still on my head and appears to be healthy. But geeeeeez when am I gonna make BSL?!? I was hoping I'd be a lot closer than this after my touch up today...seems like my hair was the same dang length last touch up!  I'm getting frustrated...I know I'm watching my hair too hard now.  Ok....vent over. :-(


----------



## Seamonster

newnyer  my hair hybernates in the winter, so I try to avoid winter length checks they are so frustrating. Bet your spring growth will be amazing. 

This year I amped the growth aids and am praying for growth. Prayer without works is dead. Hoping for an April surprise.


----------



## jprayze

I'm going to touch up my flat iron from last week this weekend.  I haven't worn my hair down since Monday, but I'm gonna go ahead and let it swang this weekend.  Really can't wait to wash, DC, trim and do a twist out next weekend.

Also I have some hair that I purchased for crochet braids months ago, but I'm trying to save money right now so I'm going to wait for the install.  Plus I better wait until SO and I take our pics together since he insists on my real hair in the pics lol...he doesn't care how I wear it as long as its real, washngo, twist out, straight just real 

Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## Guinan

Its 430am & I'm dc. I couldn't go back to sleep so I decided to get a jump on my hair. I have a hectic day 2day so I'm glad I'm getting the jump start.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> It 430am & I'm dc. I couldn't go back to sleep so I decided to get a jump on my hair. I have a hectic day 2day so I'm glad I'm getting the jump start.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



That's smart!  I'm up too, so I got up and put my MN oil on my scalp.


----------



## Evolving78

i'm up too, so i am going to wash my hair too.


----------



## Seamonster

^I just got up too


----------



## PureSilver

shortdub78 it's a pity i'm just getting over a cold and as much as i would love to wash my hair and try my knock off curl former i just . I'll wait until next week when i'm a little better.

I finally feel confident that i will hit BSL in June and i am thrilled that my hair is making a turn around after eliminating heat tho i've never used it much in the past. Moisturizing and sealing more often has helped a lot too and also using Ayurveda powders to wash my hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle

newnyer said:


> Ok, first let me start of by saying that I am happy that my hair is still on my head and appears to be healthy. But geeeeeez when am I gonna make BSL?!? I was hoping I'd be a lot closer than this after my touch up today...seems like my hair was the same dang length last touch up!  I'm getting frustrated...I know I'm watching my hair too hard now.  Ok....vent over. :-(



I feel the same way.  I'm thinking my hair is now getting thicker as oppose to longer, I'll know for sure in 8 more weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Seamonster said:


> newnyer  my hair hybernates in the winter, so I try to avoid winter length checks they are so frustrating. Bet your spring growth will be amazing.
> 
> This year I amped the growth aids and am praying for growth. Prayer without works is dead. Hoping for an April surprise.



Amen at Seamonster!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mami2010

Hello Ladies, I have not been on this forum for sometime.  I missed this thread.  My hair has been mostly in braids under my wig or a bun.  I texlaxed yesterday and I am loving my results.  My hair feel so soft and is still maintaining length.


----------



## KiWiStyle

mami2010 said:


> Hello Ladies, I have not been on this forum for sometime.  I missed this thread.  My hair has been mostly in braids under my wig or a bun.  I texlaxed yesterday and I am loving my results.  My hair feel so soft and is still maintaining length.



You're almost there!!  Keep up the good work lady!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mjon912

So yesterday's wash was a nightmare... I started prepooing around 1pm and didn't finish my hair until 2am =\... I did an Aphogee treatment and turned into a sticky mess then after I finished rolling my wet hair I broke my dryer, luckily my hubby was able to fix it so I could use it but it added an extra hour and a half at least to the whole process... I was so tired by the time I got into bed
One positive was I always add honey to my prepoo but I added some to my deep condition and omg my new growth/natural hair is sooo soft and easy to work with, I'll def do that from now on... Oh and I'm 27 weeks post =)



After my setting and sitting under the dryer, my roots even look softer then normal





After I flat ironed




After I unwrapped this morning 





My poor poor dryer


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Mjon912 said:


> So yesterday's wash was a nightmare... I started prepooing around 1pm and didn't finish my hair until 2am =\... I did an Aphogee treatment and turned into a sticky mess then after I finished rolling my wet hair I broke my dryer, luckily my hubby was able to fix it so I could use it but it added an extra hour and a half at least to the whole process... I was so tired by the time I got into bed
> One positive was I always add honey to my prepoo but I added some to my deep condition and omg my new growth/natural hair is sooo soft and easy to work with, I'll def do that from now on... Oh and I'm 27 weeks post =)
> 
> After my setting and sitting under the dryer, my roots even look softer then normal
> 
> After I flat ironed
> 
> After I unwrapped this morning
> 
> My poor poor dryer



 I add honey to my deep condition as well and it works for me. It definitely helps the new growth that much I will say. Hope this new method works for you!!!


----------



## jprayze

Mjon912 said:


> So yesterday's wash was a nightmare... I started prepooing around 1pm and didn't finish my hair until 2am =\... I did an Aphogee treatment and turned into a sticky mess then after I finished rolling my wet hair I broke my dryer, luckily my hubby was able to fix it so I could use it but it added an extra hour and a half at least to the whole process... I was so tired by the time I got into bed
> One positive was I always add honey to my prepoo but I added some to my deep condition and omg my new growth/natural hair is sooo soft and easy to work with, I'll def do that from now on... Oh and I'm 27 weeks post =)
> 
> After my setting and sitting under the dryer, my roots even look softer then normal
> 
> After I flat ironed
> 
> After I unwrapped this morning
> 
> My poor poor dryer



Your hair is looking good!


----------



## glamazon386

Did a length check today and I'm still not there.  Maybe another inch to go. My sides are full APL now. The front still has another inch or so to catch up.

I thought I would be there by now but I guess not. I did trim some hair when I straightened first of the year so that could have set me back. I should be there by summer though. 

I'm sitting under the dryer now waiting for my twist out to dry. I'm thinking about getting it braided again in maybe 2 weeks or so.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Mjon912 said:


> So yesterday's wash was a nightmare... I started prepooing around 1pm and didn't finish my hair until 2am =\... I did an Aphogee treatment and turned into a sticky mess then after I finished rolling my wet hair I broke my dryer, luckily my hubby was able to fix it so I could use it but it added an extra hour and a half at least to the whole process... I was so tired by the time I got into bed
> One positive was I always add honey to my prepoo but I added some to my deep condition and omg my new growth/natural hair is sooo soft and easy to work with, I'll def do that from now on... Oh and I'm 27 weeks post =)
> 
> After my setting and sitting under the dryer, my roots even look softer then normal
> 
> After I flat ironed
> 
> After I unwrapped this morning
> 
> My poor poor dryer



Your hair is gorgeous and your NG looks a lot like my relaxed hair, lol.  LUCKY!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This weekend I plan on doing a WnG. I havent done a WnG since I've discovered braidouts. I will def post pics if it comes out nice. I have been watching mahogony curls utube channel. I think I'm gonna try her way. Before I would apply tons of gel and scrutch w/ my hands and towel. But now that I know better I will scrutch & smooth only with my hands. I am also going to apply a light reg conditioner (not a leave-in) and then the gel.
> 
> I'm still luving the dutch twist. I have the front in a dutch twist and the back in a french roll. But because I'm starting to miss my hair and I'm REALLY trying hard not to flat iron until out check-in, I'm hoping that this WnG curbs the itch
> 
> I'm starting to see more of my NG but my length (when I do a pull test) doesnt show that my hair is growing. Does that happen to yall? Maybe once I straighten it it will show, cause I know when I 1st started using MN, I didnt think it was working, but when I straightened my hair, I was happily mistaken. For yall texlax ladies, is it hard to tell which is your NG and which is the texlax hair? It's hard for me too tell unless I'm like 5mths post.
> 
> Happy Growing Ladies!



I have a hard time telling my texlaxed hair from my natural hair too. I'm 15 weeks into a 16 week stretch and it all looks the same.  Sonce i cant tell the difference sometimes I think I should stop texlaxing and go natural. Other times I hate the shrinkage and think I should bonelax. So for now I'm just continuing my transition to texlax.


----------



## GettingKinky

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hey guys, still bunning and junk. I have decided to texlax in March before our check-in, so I've been doing a lot of research on that. I've put a pic below of the type of buns I've been wearing with Marley hair. The one problem is, I am still feeling some tension on my edges with my buns, I don't want breakage, so I want to figure out how to lessen the tension even more. I'll shampoo and DC next weekend and maybe wear a twist-out or braid-out; I want to trim as well.



I love your bun!!! It's so full, I want my bun to look like that when it grows up!


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm sitting at the car wash waiting for them to finish my car and this young girl came in with her mom with the thickest most delicious MBL braids. I'm so jealous!!  In sure if her hair were down it would be at least WL.


----------



## GettingKinky

Oops. Double post.


----------



## ronie

off topic: With your body mami2010 i wouldn't care if i didn't have hair on my head.


----------



## Froreal3

*peeks in* I've been lurking yall. I just made APL in the back and am hoping to get to BSL by end of summer (maybe August). I have three inches to get there. Is it too late to join?


----------



## KiWiStyle

ronie said:


> off topic: With your body mami2010 i wouldn't care if i didn't have hair on my head.



I was thing along the same lines, her upper body tone is incredible!! I want to look like that!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Firstborn2

I can't keep up with this thread, BSL2013 ain't no joke. Today is a lazy weekend, I'm doing a protein treatment than a deep moisturizer and back into braids I go for the nxt 4wks.


----------



## praisedancer

Froreal3 said:


> *peeks in* I've been lurking yall. I just made APL in the back and am hoping to get to BSL by end of summer (maybe August). I have three inches to get there. Is it too late to join?



I've been lurking before I officially joined. I don't think it's too late to join.


----------



## jprayze

When did dollar tree start selling spin pins?  I don't use the ones I have lol


----------



## KiWiStyle

Wash day has finally come to an end!
I clarified with Kenra, heavy protein treatment with Aphogee 2-step, tea rinse, steam DC with a mix of Joico MRB, Roux PC, cocoveda oil, and creamide oil mix.  I applied Darcy's botanicals daily leave-in and now I'm air drying using the scarf method.  My hair is happy !

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar

I'm about 1.5 inches away from the top of my bra. I could be at or below it by my BC anniversary! (May 29)


----------



## BraunSugar

mami2010 Ma'am, what is your fitness regimen?????


----------



## growbaby

Relaxer TU and straightening results! Its not my bra i use to measure growth. its just a lil cheap half cami top, but it's ok I didn't really wana do a real length check until our march update anyway


----------



## NikkiQ

Your hair looks amazing growbaby!!! 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Wash day has finally come to an end!
> I clarified with Kenra, heavy protein treatment with Aphogee 2-step, tea rinse, steam DC with a mix of Joico MRB, Roux PC, cocoveda oil, and creamide oil mix.  I applied Darcy's botanicals daily leave-in and now I'm air drying using the scarf method.  My hair is happy !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Wash day for me too. I tried the tea rinse using my mango and peach tea and did my dc with L'Oreal Repair Mask with ceramides. Leave-ins NEXXUS Headdress and Humectress Luxe. Wen styling gel--twist out. Just waiting for my twists to dry. I don't know if the tea had anything to do with it but I combed out a lot less hair. My hair feels wonderful!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Okay.........here goes trying to post take 2!  My stuff disappeared.   Anyway, so I did a sulphur oil scalp massage last night and a trusty moisturize and sealing and then this morning I got in a much needed, overdue workout at the gym.  I feel SO GOOD, I can't believe I've been depriving my body like that. 

Tonight I'm going to do a co-wash and get the intended experience from my beloved WEN WVM.  I've been m & s everyday with that stuff and now that my stash is running low, I need to slow my roll and look for a cheaper moisturizing alternative.  I am SCARED, but I want to preserve my "good good" a bit longer. Y'all know w/Chaz being my "baby daddy" and all WEN gives me life!! Out of Darcy's Botanicals leave in and Elasta QP Mango Butter, which one is better choice??

And ur um, I know this isn't the relationship forum, but y'all are my girls and a sista is in love.  Just wanted y'all to be the first to know.

  Yeah and all that other lovey dovey gushy stuff!  LOL


----------



## itsjusthair88

I mean to cowash today, but it didn't happen, it's only 7, I can still do it, but I won't (too [email protected] lazy) on another note, I took my topknot down and did a little pull test and at least the front is growing, so that means the back is too, right? LOL. Hope you ladies are having a good weekend!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Wash day for me too. I tried the tea rinse using my mango and peach tea and did my dc with L'Oreal Repair Mask with ceramides. Leave-ins NEXXUS Headdress and Humectress Luxe. Wen styling gel--twist out. Just waiting for my twists to dry. I don't know if the tea had anything to do with it but I combed out a lot less hair. My hair feels wonderful!



It has to be the tea because I had a lot less shed hair after my tea rinse as well.  I plan to do the same next weekend minus the protein.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> It has to be the tea because I had a lot less shed hair after my tea rinse as well.  I plan to do the same next weekend minus the protein.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Did you use the new tea you bought?  I plan to use tea again next week, too. Did you leave the tea in with your DC or rinse out?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

growbaby
 Your hair is absolutely beautiful!!! Whatever you're doing keep it up!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Did you use the new tea you bought?  I plan to use tea again next week, too. Did you leave the tea in with your DC or rinse out?



I did use my new tea and I left it in while I DC.  Which did you do??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Onhergrind09

I went to Sally's and I went a little crazy with the 30% off, don't judge me .  I'm in a perpetual search for the perfect moisturizer and possibly finding a co-wash 613 alternative, we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Seamonster

jprayze said:


> When did dollar tree start selling spin pins?  I don't use the ones I have lol



Ooow, I have been wanting to try those spin pins.  Are they a dollar? Do you think the 99 cent store has them too? What didn't you like about them?


----------



## Seamonster

itsjusthair88 lovely heathy hair
growbaby pretty hair, you are almost there


----------



## polished07

I'm motivated! I'm Trying my best to stay on my regimen y'all ladies are going hard in the paint and I love it!


----------



## NikkiQ

I've been a complete hair bum the past week. That needs to change. Tomorrow is my 2 year nappiversary and I can't celebrate with wack hair. Plus clean hair will put me in a better mood


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I tried a new moisturizer last nite for my M&S session last nite. I used Elasta QP mango butter with olive oil and sealed with extra virgin coconut oil. Is not bad at all it's a little thick but it's manageable. And it smells really good too so that doesn't hurt!!! I'm a try it again just to see if I actually like it to include it in my stash or not.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> I did use my new tea and I left it in while I DC.  Which did you do??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I did exactly that!  I will definitely be adding that to my regi!


----------



## Cattypus1

Onhergrind09 said:


> I went to Sally's and I went a little crazy with the 30% off, don't judge me .  I'm in a perpetual search for the perfect moisturizer and possibly finding a co-wash 613 alternative, we'll see how this goes.



I've been reading good things about the L'Oreal line of products. I've been using their ceramide condish and love it. They have some association with Mizani which makes me feel a lot better about their products. I read that they have a cleansing condish that I intend to try. I also read about the AsIAm products. Let us know how you like them.


----------



## lamaria211

Cattypus1 said:


> I've been reading good things about the L'Oreal line of products. I've been using their ceramide condish and love it. They have some association with Mizani which makes me feel a lot better about their products. I read that they have a cleansing condish that I intend to try. I also read about the AsIAm products. Let us know how you like them.



I used the LA triple Resist conditioner yesterday as a CW and I liked it. My hair felt very smooth but slightly coated.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Cattypus1 said:


> I've been reading good things about the L'Oreal line of products. I've been using their ceramide condish and love it. They have some association with Mizani which makes me feel a lot better about their products. I read that they have a cleansing condish that I intend to try. I also read about the AsIAm products. Let us know how you like them.



I think i heard about L'Oreal being affliated with Mizani. I was tempted to try the products out. Thanks for the review  And the last time i went to Sallys, the sales rep was telling me how the AsIAm Coconut Cowash was their biggest seller and one of the most raved about product.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> I've been reading good things about the L'Oreal line of products. I've been using their ceramide condish and love it. They have some association with Mizani which makes me feel a lot better about their products. I read that they have a cleansing condish that I intend to try. I also read about the AsIAm products. Let us know how you like them.



Yes, I'm interested in knowing your thoughts on the AsIAm products too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Onhergrind09

Cattypus1 & KiWiStyle, will do!  I've really wanted to try As I Am products and I figured this was my chance to try them.


----------



## Sholapie

Hopefully I can still reach BSL this year but I just trimmed another 3 inches or thereabouts. I feel a bit silly for joining a length challenge and cutting and trimming but I am trying really hard to gain thickness and am really happy with my decision to cut. It doesn't feel like i've lost a lot of length but it does feel like i've gained thickness


----------



## mami2010

Dusted my ends today!


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Ok so it seems like my hair growth had slowed feeling mehhh about it all


----------



## GettingKinky

I love my KISS wash day routine. The whole thing takes less than 90 minutes. 

Dry DC with AOHSR
Poo with baking soda
Condition with either kenra or aphogee 
Rinse with ACV
Put in my DB leave in
Air dry in a bun or pony tails 

All done.


----------



## NikkiQ

Just removed shed hair before shampooing and applying DC. Gonna leave it on overnight and detangle & rinse tomorrow. Itchy scalp no more.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Guinan

Ok, I think I just over spent @ sallys. I need sum advice. I paid 94 bucks for a standing dryer. Is that a good price? It was originally 140. In total I spent 150. I'm having buyers remorse. I couldn't help it. I also bought a much needed flat iron & products I always wanted to try like ecostyler & as I am cowash cleanse. I am going to goggle the dryer & if its cheaper online, ill take this back.

On another note, my wng was a semi success. Initially it looked great, but b/c of the humidity & rain yesterday it started to become a wavy afro. So I braided for a braidout the next day. I think this is my best braidout. I will post pics on Monday.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> I love my KISS wash day routine. The whole thing takes less than 90 minutes.
> 
> Dry DC with AOHSR
> Poo with baking soda
> Condition with either kenra or aphogee
> Rinse with ACV
> Put in my DB leave in
> Air dry in a bun or pony tails
> 
> All done.



Baking soda? Do u add anything to it? Im intrigued, can u tell me how u use it?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

I just checked amazon & apparently these standing dryers are expensive. The minimum is like 100 bucks. I saw the one i bought on amazon for the same price i paid. so im feeling alil better bout spending that much for a dryer

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

Pin curled last nite and had a great hair today!


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> Baking soda? Do u add anything to it? Im intrigued, can u tell me how u use it?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



@pellohello I mix 1 tablespoon baking soda with two cups warm water until it's dissolved. I keep it in a squeeze bottle in the shower and it lasts for 2-3 washes. Then I pour it over my head and rub it into my scalp.  My hair always comes out so soft afterwards. I just started doing this about a month ago and I think this is going to be the only poo I use going forward.  I always finish with an ACV rinse to balance the pH.


----------



## Guinan

I just realized I took my hair pics on my phone & not my ipod. So I can share my fabu braidout/wng with yall.

My wng/braidout was achieved by using Hawaiian silky moisturizer and proclaim aloe vera gel. when my hair became a afro I rewetted my hair using Hawaiian silky and then braided it

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> Pin curled last nite and had a great hair today!



Looks cute, was that done on straight hair?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> @pellohello I mix 1 tablespoon baking soda with two cups warm water until it's dissolved. I keep it in a squeeze bottle in the shower and it lasts for 2-3 washes. Then I pour it over my head and rub it into my scalp.  My hair always comes out so soft afterwards. I just started doing this about a month ago and I think this is going to be the only poo I use going forward.  I always finish with an ACV rinse to balance the pH.



That sounds interesting. is it more like a clarifying poo or is it moisturizing? Sorry for all the questions

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

^^^

When I first read about it, it was for a clarifying poo. I think it does clarify, but it also makes my hair feel so soft. I think the low pH may open my cuticle and let the conditioner work better.


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> Looks cute, was that done on straight hair?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Thanks.  Yes, I've been straight since last Friday, trying to hold on until this weekend for a wash.


----------



## BraunSugar

After my workout last night I washed my hair and DC'd overnight with my Lustrasilk Placenta & Jojoba Cholesterol. I'm trying to use that stuff up because it pales in comparison to the Mango & Shea Butter cholesterol that they foolishly discontinued. 

Still on the hunt for a decent DC that I can find on the ground.


----------



## Firstborn2

GettingKinky said:


> I love my KISS wash day routine. The whole thing takes less than 90 minutes.
> 
> Dry DC with AOHSR
> Poo with baking soda
> Condition with either kenra or aphogee
> Rinse with ACV
> Put in my DB leave in
> Air dry in a bun or pony tails
> 
> All done.



I love your reggie, now that's keepin it simple


----------



## Firstborn2

pelohello said:


> Ok, I think I just over spent @ sallys. I need sum advice. I paid 94 bucks for a standing dryer. Is that a good price? It was originally 140. In total I spent 150. I'm having buyers remorse. I couldn't help it. I also bought a much needed flat iron & products I always wanted to try like ecostyler & as I am cowash cleanse. I am going to goggle the dryer & if its cheaper online, ill take this back.
> 
> On another note, my wng was a semi success. Initially it looked great, but b/c of the humidity & rain yesterday it started to become a wavy afro. So I braided for a braidout the next day. I think this is my best braidout. I will post pics on Monday.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I think you did good, I spent $100 on mine... Enjoy your new dryer


----------



## NikkiQ

BraunSugar said:


> After my workout last night I washed my hair and DC'd overnight with my Lustrasilk Placenta & Jojoba Cholesterol. I'm trying to use that stuff up because it pales in comparison to the Mango & Shea Butter cholesterol that they foolishly discontinued.
> 
> Still on the hunt for a decent DC that I can find on the ground.



BraunSugar have you tried the tea tree version? It's pretty good.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Somebody please make me cowash and moisturize my hair, it's starting to get ridiculous...I'm coming up with every lazy excuse NOT to do anything to my hair...SMH at myself.


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:


> Ok, I think I just over spent @ sallys. I need sum advice. I paid 94 bucks for a standing dryer. Is that a good price? It was originally 140. In total I spent 150. I'm having buyers remorse. I couldn't help it. I also bought a much needed flat iron & products I always wanted to try like ecostyler & as I am cowash cleanse. I am going to goggle the dryer & if its cheaper online, ill take this back.
> 
> On another note, my wng was a semi success. Initially it looked great, but b/c of the humidity & rain yesterday it started to become a wavy afro. So I braided for a braidout the next day. I think this is my best braidout. I will post pics on Monday.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I had that dryer for about 1.5 years before I upgraded.  It's good for DC, getting your hair partially dry prior to blow dying and for those with short hair.  If your hair is long and/or thick/dense, forget about using it for roller sets.  It dries just fine but you will be under the dryer for over 2 hours.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Onhergrind09

I just shampooed and Dc'd.  Then I used the As I Am leave-in conditioner for the first time, for the price, I'm not impressed, I've used much cheaper products that have felt the way that this feels.  Hopefully I have better luck with the other products in this line.


----------



## GettingKinky

itsjusthair88 said:


> Somebody please make me cowash and moisturize my hair, it's starting to get ridiculous...I'm coming up with every lazy excuse NOT to do anything to my hair...SMH at myself.



Get in the shower and wash your hair woman!!  You'll feel so much better once it's done.


----------



## gvin89

I'm such a bum...pregnancy got me lazy. Haven't done much with my hair. I got it styled in a nice flat twist updo on the 14th, just moisturizing. I'm sure I'll go back into braids at some point next month until May/June so that I won't look crazy during delivery and first few weeks at home with my baby. Last thing I want is to have a setback, but know I won't have time to do my hair and keep my DD up. If y'all have any other suggestions for a long lasting protective style let me know!


----------



## longhairdreaming

I'm upping my number of DCs a week to two and doing no less than 40min each time. I'm sitting under the dryer now. So determined to hit BSL this year!


----------



## Guinan

Onhergrind09 said:


> I just shampooed and Dc'd. Then I used the As I Am leave-in conditioner for the first time, for the price, I'm not impressed, I've used much cheaper products that have felt the way that this feels. Hopefully I have better luck with the other products in this line.


 
I was going to buy "as i am" leave-in but that price was crayzie for the amount that you got. Unless its the best leave-in in the world I'm glad I didnt purchase it. Have you tried there cowash product?


----------



## Guinan

Question Ladies, When I was in Sally's yesterday, I noticed that Silk Elements has a new product line. I donot recall the name but its suppose to be all natural. No cones, parabens etc... I was thinking of trying the shampoo. I have never seen shampoo like this, it looked like oatmeal and the consistency was like a very heavy conditioner. Has anyone tried Silk Elements new product line yet? Any reviews?


----------



## Evolving78

hanging in there.  still need to figure out something to do to my hair!  i got only a couple of weeks left, if that!


----------



## crlsweetie912

Still in my braids.....they are itching like crazy...gotta make them last till the weekend...then I MUST relax, color and check out my problem spots......
I know I have pretty good growth because these greyish roots are all over the place...lol


----------



## NikkiQ

Happy 2 year nappiversary to me!!!! And how am I gonna celebrate? By putting my hair in Celies and doing laundry of course.


----------



## Onhergrind09

pelohello, I've only used the Leave-In and the Moisture Milk.  The leave-in I've already commented on, the Moisture Milk performed well, but was very similar to Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk, so for the price I will definitely not be repurchasing.  I did purchase the co-wash but I've yet to use it, I'll post my thoughts once I do.  I too saw the Naturals Silk Element line, I picked up the leave-in, after I use it, I'll let you know how it preformed for me.

NikkiQ Happy 2 year Nappiversery!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Happy 2 year nappiversary to me!!!! And how am I gonna celebrate? By putting my hair in Celies and doing laundry of course.



Happy Nappiversary NikkiQ!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 3jsmom

NikkiQ said:


> Happy 2 year nappiversary to me!!!! And how am I gonna celebrate? By putting my hair in Celies and doing laundry of course.



Happy Nappiversary

I permed my hair yesterday, it feels good to be able to feel my scalp.


----------



## longhairdreaming

NikkiQ said:


> Happy 2 year nappiversary to me!!!! And how am I gonna celebrate? By putting my hair in Celies and doing laundry of course.


NikkiQ Happy Nappiversary!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> I did exactly that!  I will definitely be adding that to my regi!



DUDE Cattypus1!! Is it just me or are you noticing less shedding and breakage too!! The lack of breakage is most likely due to the heavy protein treatment.   I'm going to do my regular mid-week CW and do another tea rinse, I can't wait for the weekend, it's too far away.  I can imagine it'll get better with continued use and if this keeps up, it's going to be a beautiful thing!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kandiekj100

Wig of the week. I can see how people get addicted to these things. Have my hair in about six plaits underneath. This low manipulation is great for my hair. Retention, retention, retention is the name of the game, lol.


----------



## JosieLynn

kandiekj100 said:


> Wig of the week. I can see how people get addicted to these things. Have my hair in about six plaits underneath. This low manipulation is great for my hair. Retention, retention, retention is the name of the game, lol.



That is super cute!!! One day I'll be comfortable enough to wear a wig. I bought one but it's still sitting on the wig head because I can't figure out how I would want to wear it. I'm a newbie to wigs and I just don't want it to look weird


----------



## KiWiStyle

kandiekj100 said:


> Wig of the week. I can see how people get addicted to these things. Have my hair in about six plaits underneath. This low manipulation is great for my hair. Retention, retention, retention is the name of the game, lol.



kandiekj100 that cannot be a wig!!!  Is that a half wig?  It's gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Onhergrind09

Twenty four hours later, the moisture milk is really holding up.  Next wash/DC day, I'm going to have to use Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk in order to accurately compare the 2.  Cause the price difference is no joke.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

NikkiQ Happy Nappiversary!! How are you doing over there?!


----------



## kandiekj100

KiWiStyle said:


> @kandiekj100 that cannot be a wig!!! Is that a half wig? It's gorgeous!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

Thanks! It's a lacefront. You don't know how much it means to me to see your comment, b/c I am feeling slightly self-conscious in it. I also have another one which I believe is the same style, only longer (like full BSL/MBL). I have sitting behind my hairline  with my baby hair and any as much shorter pieces as I can and put a light cap on and a bit of concealer for scalp blending. 

I think I want to try a u-part next as I think it will alleviate the self-conscious scalp thing.


----------



## newnyer

NikkiQ said:


> Happy 2 year nappiversary to me!!!! And how am I gonna celebrate? By putting my hair in Celies and doing laundry of course.



Happy Nappiversary NikkiQ!!!!!! Rock those celies gurl! LOL


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> DUDE Cattypus1!! Is it just me or are you noticing less shedding and breakage too!! The lack of breakage is most likely due to the heavy protein treatment.   I'm going to do my regular mid-week CW and do another tea rinse, I can't wait for the weekend, it's too far away.  I can imagine it'll get better with continued use and if this keeps up, it's going to be a beautiful thing!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Gurlllllllll!  I was telling my DH that my bathroom floor is remarkably hair free--long ones and short ones!  My only change from this wash and the last is the tea!  I'm rocking my twist out from Saturday...we'll see.  I'm too excited to think that I might have found a breakage stopper!  I may CW on Wed just to see.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Gurlllllllll!  I was telling my DH that my bathroom floor is remarkably hair free--long ones and short ones!  My only change from this wash and the last is the tea!  I'm rocking my twist out from Saturday...we'll see.  I'm too excited to think that I might have found a breakage stopper!  I may CW on Wed just to see.



WOO HOO!!  We'll meet back here on Wednesday after our CW to report the results,  cool?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

Happy Nappyversary NikkiQ!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> @NikkiQ Happy Nappiversary!! How are you doing over there?!


 
Same as before,but just trying to stay positive and stay focused on things I can do to make it better for me.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Same as before,but just trying to stay positive and stay focused on things I can do to make it better for me.



Happy anniversary!!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## kristaa.10

I didn't forget about y'all, life has been super hectic for me!
I had kinky twists in for almost six weeks and took them about two Fridays ago. Since then, I've been bunning it, but I got a substantial trim yesterday. I'm not too worried about length right now though. Hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## Froreal3

I put some small braids in. I want to keep them in for 6-8 weeks. I hate how low density my hair is.  I hope to see hopefully an inch of growth during this time.











Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

Still here. Just focused on enjoying this whole hair journey. Still ain't length checking. May skip the official one end of March. *shrug* I have noticed a big difference in the condition of my ends since I started using curlformers to stretch my hair. Love them.

Have found my groove re: my best dc, moisturiser etc. 

BSL 2013!


----------



## Angel of the North

Happy NappiversaryNikkiQ

I've started using the Goody spin pins, I love them, didn't need to use a hair band for my bun. I wish I had found out about them sooner.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> WOO HOO!!  We'll meet back here on Wednesday after our CW to report the results,  cool?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You got it, girl!


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> Happy 2 year nappiversary to me!!!! And how am I gonna celebrate? By putting my hair in Celies and doing laundry of course.



Happeeee Nappeeeeversary!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

Stupid iPhone screwed up my post. I'll fix it later.


----------



## GettingKinky

Angel of the North said:


> I've started using the Goody spin pins, I love them, didn't need to use a hair band for my bun. I wish I had found out about them sooner.



How do you get a nice looking bun with just spin pins?  If I don't put my hair in a pony tail first my hair looks so poufy and I can't get it to look smooth.


----------



## ImanAdero

I m adding biotin to my regimen. I'm going to measure my hair tonight to see of it actually does anything. 

I'm kind of nervous my hair will grow all over my body 0_0

But here's to trying to speed up this growth! Lol


----------



## jprayze

My hair officially needs to be washed!  It's been 12 days...trying to hold out until the weekend.  I'm going to see my sister, she broke her ankle but she can still roller set my hair.  Let me pack my rollers ;-)


----------



## Guinan

kandiekj100 said:


> Wig of the week. I can see how people get addicted to these things. Have my hair in about six plaits underneath. This low manipulation is great for my hair. Retention, retention, retention is the name of the game, lol.



Wow that wig looks so natural. It looks like ur real hair.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## glamazon386

Flexi rodded my hair Sunday night Hoping it'll last until the weekend


----------



## polished07

kandiekj100 said:


> Wig of the week. I can see how people get addicted to these things. Have my hair in about six plaits underneath. This low manipulation is great for my hair. Retention, retention, retention is the name of the game, lol.



Yassss I'm all about that Wigging it life! I love this LF you mind giving the specs ?


----------



## praisedancer

Today is my wash day  it's about that time. I did my overnight pre-poo, I'll DC today also. Now it's off to the wash I go... I'm just going to put about 16 braids in my hair and call it a day. It'll stay like that until Sunday morning, that's when I'll wear my braid out.


----------



## kandiekj100

polished07 said:


> Yassss I'm all about that Wigging it life! I love this LF you mind giving the specs ?


 
polished07

This is from the R&B collection and the style is Ring.

I also have this in a longer version (at least the box had the same name on it). I brushed the front out a bit more, trying to get that flip action, lol. I've never really been much for long wigs but I like this one too.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

glamazon386 Lovely!!!  i did a set this weekend but my curls didn't last. I really like this style i want to get it to last and what size/color rollers did you use. 



Suny


----------



## kandiekj100

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> @glamazon386 Lovely!!! i did a set this weekend but my curls didn't last. I really like this style i want to get it to last and what size/color rollers did you use.
> 
> View attachment 196877
> 
> Suny


 
ooh that's nice. I've done the spiral rollersets but like you I have not figured out to make them last. I'm talking no 2nd day hair except maybe in a banana clip or updo. With the amount of time it takes to put them in and then let them dry, I don't even do them anymore. 

Anyone got any pointers?


----------



## praisedancer

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> glamazon386 Lovely!!!  i did a set this weekend but my curls didn't last. I really like this style i want to get it to last and what size/color rollers did you use.
> 
> View attachment 196877
> 
> Suny






kandiekj100 said:


> ooh that's nice. I've done the spiral rollersets but like you I have not figured out to make them last. I'm talking no 2nd day hair except maybe in a banana clip or updo. With the amount of time it takes to put them in and then let them dry, I don't even do them anymore.
> 
> Anyone got any pointers?



When I do a flexirod set it usually lasts for almost 2 weeks. After washing & DC I use a leave in conditioner, aloe vera gel (only on the ends to keep it wrapped around the rod, styling foam, and CHI Silk Infusion or Suave Keratin Infusion Smooth & Shine Serum (this helps to combat the frizzies. And it leaves me with a beautiful set. I also use a bonnet every night and daily I use a lil EVOO or a shine serum and kinda plump my curls back up. After about a week, I'll use a headband or I'll get some scrap fabric and sew a hair bow.


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow! All these gorgeous rod/roller/flexi sets up in here!!!


----------



## Blairx0

Schedule for a trim at the salon in two weeks. I am nervous but excited. When is our next length check? I want to use my salon pic, but only if it is the correct time.


----------



## NikkiQ

Blairx0 said:


> Schedule for a trim at the salon in two weeks. I am nervous but excited. When is our next length check? I want to use my salon pic, but only if it is the correct time.



End of March Blairx0

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Angel of the North

GettingKinky said:


> How do you get a nice looking bun with just spin pins?  If I don't put my hair in a pony tail first my hair looks so poufy and I can't get it to look smooth.



GettingKinky That is exactly how I felt before I started using them. On Saturday I will be 13 weeks post, so I'm not entirely sure I have a nice looking bun , it looks okay from the front and the bun itself feels nice, so I'm assuming it looks okay. I will take a pic and post when I get the time, this week is a busy one. I would like to add I have not lost a single strand of hair to the spin pins, I was always losing hair with the bands, even though they didn't have metal, this is retention heaven for me


----------



## glamazon386

SunySydeofLyfe said:
			
		

> glamazon386 Lovely!!!  i did a set this weekend but my curls didn't last. I really like this style i want to get it to last and what size/color rollers did you use.
> 
> Suny



I used the blue flexi rods. Thanks. 

praisedancer are you natural or relaxed?


----------



## mami2010

I'm late but Happy Nappiversary!!!!!


----------



## praisedancer

glamazon386, I'm natural


----------



## Froreal3

praisedancer your hair in those pics is 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## glamazon386

praisedancer said:


> When I do a flexirod set it usually lasts for almost 2 weeks. After washing & DC I use a leave in conditioner, aloe vera gel (only on the ends to keep it wrapped around the rod, styling foam, and CHI Silk Infusion or Suave Keratin Infusion Smooth & Shine Serum (this helps to combat the frizzies. And it leaves me with a beautiful set. I also use a bonnet every night and daily I use a lil EVOO or a shine serum and kinda plump my curls back up. After about a week, I'll use a headband or I'll get some scrap fabric and sew a hair bow.



This is pretty!! Do you sit under the dryer or air dry? I air dried overnight. I'm wondering if that makes a difference in how long the set will last.

Almost 2 weeks??!?! My hair won't hold a style for more than a few days. Doesn't matter what I do.  I'm sure I'll have a puff by Friday. I was surprised I still had curls when I woke up this morning.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

glamazon386 said:


> This is pretty!! Do you sit under the dryer or air dry? I air dried overnight. I'm wondering if that makes a difference in how long the set will last.
> 
> Almost 2 weeks??!?! My hair won't hold a style for more than a few days. Doesn't matter what I do.  I'm sure I'll have a puff by Friday. I was surprised I still had curls when I woke up this morning.


 

That is me, I pineappled (sp) the hair and all the curls arent flat...but two weeks....I cant even see it.....I pushed it to the side and put a few rollers in to get the curls back....I dont see me wearing this tomorrow...


----------



## PureSilver

kandiekj100 said:


> @polished07
> 
> This is from the R&B collection and the style is Ring.
> 
> I also have this in a longer version (at least the box had the same name on it). I brushed the front out a bit more, trying to get that flip action, lol. I've never really been much for long wigs but I like this one too.



You rock that wig so well. I loveeeeee curly wigs and i really can't find any in the BSS in my area. Di u make your purchase of that one online


----------



## praisedancer

Froreal3, awww, thanks!!!

glamazon386, I let it air dry overnight (boy, do those things hurt), but if it's not dry in the morning, I'll get under the dryer for about an hour.


----------



## itsjusthair88

GettingKinky said:


> Get in the shower and wash your hair woman!!  You'll feel so much better once it's done.



Thanks GettingKinky I did  It felt better...I guess lol



NikkiQ said:


> Happy 2 year nappiversary to me!!!! And how am I gonna celebrate? By putting my hair in Celies and doing laundry of course.



NikkiQ Happy Nappiversary hair twin!!! I can't wait to see your update!!!

I am twisting my hair in kind of medium-sized twists. I am giving bunning a rest, I'm just not sure if there is tension or if I'm causing more damage. My hair feels very moisturized and nice. I am doing my darndest to hold off on straightening until the official length check; I have my college graduation coming up and my mom wants me to take the pictures a little sooner b/c I have to send the invites pretty far away. I'll post a pic of the finished twists, HHJ ladies!


----------



## KiWiStyle

praisedancer said:


> glamazon386, I'm natural



That's natural hair :-O!!??  That just floored me!  Your set is absolutely gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## praisedancer

KiWiStyle, yes ma'am, it's natural, your hair is lovely!!!


----------



## ImanAdero

Again... I'm so BORED! 


I need to put my hair away before I do something ridiculous to it.


----------



## Mjon912

glamazon386 and praisedancer your flexi rod set both look beautiful!


----------



## Guinan

glamazon386, praisedancer, SunySydeofLyfe - yalls curls look sooo beautiful! Yall making me want to try it out. I was thinking about curl formers but may switch to trying the flexi rods. How many flexi rods do yall use? 

Morning Ladies!!
Nothing new to report. Last night I pineappled my hair, and my hair turned out great today. I am still wearing my wng/braidout. If I have the time today, I will dc and try out the "As I Am" coconut cowash. My scalp is starting to itch b/c of all the product I have in my hair. 

Happy Growing Ladies


----------



## Guinan

praisedancer said:


> When I do a flexirod set it usually lasts for almost 2 weeks. After washing & DC I use a leave in conditioner, aloe vera gel (only on the ends to keep it wrapped around the rod, styling foam, and CHI Silk Infusion or Suave Keratin Infusion Smooth & Shine Serum (this helps to combat the frizzies. And it leaves me with a beautiful set. I also use a bonnet every night and daily I use a lil EVOO or a shine serum and kinda plump my curls back up. After about a week, I'll use a headband or I'll get some scrap fabric and sew a hair bow.


 
What kind of styling foam do you use? Do you apply the Chi Silk Infusion when the hair is dry or while your setting it? What size flexi rods do you use?

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## praisedancer

pelohello said:


> glamazon386, praisedancer, SunySydeofLyfe - yalls curls look sooo beautiful! Yall making me want to try it out. I was thinking about curl formers but may switch to trying the flexi rods. How many flexi rods do yall use?
> 
> Morning Ladies!!
> Nothing new to report. Last night I pineappled my hair, and my hair turned out great today. I am still wearing my wng/braidout. If I have the time today, I will dc and try out the "As I Am" coconut cowash. My scalp is starting to itch b/c of all the product I have in my hair.
> 
> Happy Growing Ladies





pelohello said:


> What kind of styling foam do you use? Do you apply the Chi Silk Infusion when the hair is dry or while your setting it? What size flexi rods do you use?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions



Good morning pelohello, the questions are cool. I use almost 60 rods, my hair is thick and more defined curls. Right now I use Fantasia IC Hair Polisher Styling Foam, but I think I'll use Jane Carter Solution (I've heard so many things about it). I use the CHI while I'm setting. I use gray and orange rods, I only use orange around my hair line and at my nape.


----------



## JosieLynn

So I know I entered this challenge a little prematurely since I started at SL this past december in hopes that sometime this year I could also be closer to BSL. Well yesterday gave me hope that I will be joining you guys officially sooner than I thought! So I noticed at work that some of my havana twists were getting loose in the back so I figured I would take them out and redo them when I got home.....well since I had my hair out I figured I might do a baby length check.....soooo I don't want to get too excited but it's looking close if not there to APL?!?!? 

I'll have to wait until my official length check at the end of March but this just made me super excited and I needed to share!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Not straightening my hair again until May or June, so here's my length check, taken mid February.







Sorry for lighting, my bathroom sucks.


----------



## praisedancer

MyAngelEyez~C~U, your hair looks good, I can't wait to see your next length check.


----------



## kandiekj100

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> You rock that wig so well. I loveeeeee curly wigs and i really can't find any in the BSS in my area. Di u make your purchase of that one online


 
SUNSHINE BABY

No, I got it a local bss. But if you plug into a google search, there may be some places that carry it and can ship it. Sucks that your local bss doesn't carry it. But I guess the big thing now is the Kim Kardashian look. I'm in Tampa and have tons of stores so if they want to be competitive, they have to have variety I guess.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

praisedancer, I hope to be BSL by then. Crossing fingers. Seems like I've been stuck at APL forever...


----------



## NikkiQ

Debating on dying my hair again when I make BSB or BSL. My milestone gift to myself. I'm liking this tradition so far even though these roots are OUT OF CONTROL!!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Prepooing now planning on another flexirod set they are addicting...pics later

Suny


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm ending my longest stretch ever, 16 weeks, tomorrow. I may go 20 weeks next time. I'm thinking of coating my hair with neutralizer shampoo before I go to the salon. Can I get that at Sally's?


----------



## GettingKinky

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Not straightening my hair again until May or June, so here's my length check, taken mid February.
> 
> Sorry for lighting, my bathroom sucks.



Your hair looks so nice and thick!!


----------



## Kerryann

just washed my cornrows that was under my wig now dcing... pats self on back i didnt think i would last 2 weeks with constant gheing now 2 more weeks to go before taking this hair down and rebraiding...keeping fingers crossed praying top reach bsl after summer


----------



## NikkiQ

It's really sad that when I went outside to get a package from the mailman with my Celie pigtails, he didn't even bat an eye. He's so used to seeing my head all jacked up that he would pass out if I actually did something to it.


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> I'm ending my longest stretch ever, 16 weeks, tomorrow. I may go 20 weeks next time. I'm thinking of coating my hair with neutralizer shampoo before I go to the salon. Can I get that at Sally's?



Yes. I heard that ORS & cream of nature have good neutralizers.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell

Whewwwwww!!!  Was on vacation for week.  Just got caught up with what I missed.  Ladies you've been very busy!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> Yes. I heard that ORS & cream of nature have good neutralizers.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



pelohello
What do you think is better for protecting my already processed hair, conditioner, neutralizing shampoo or EVOO?  I've been using EVOO but my stylist says that makes my hair hair hard to rinse and the relaxer "sticks" to it. I really want to protect my ends as much as possible.


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> pelohello
> What do you think is better for protecting my already processed hair, conditioner, neutralizing shampoo or EVOO?  I've been using EVOO but my stylist says that makes my hair hair hard to rinse and the relaxer "sticks" to it. I really want to protect my ends as much as possible.



I think a conditioner & a sealant should do the trick. I used suave tropical coconut conditioner & then sealed it with chi silk fusion. I also read on here that sum ladies like to use a protein based conditioner. But I figured the chi has silk proteins in it so that should be good enough.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

GettingKinky said:


> pelohello
> What do you think is better for protecting my already processed hair, conditioner, neutralizing shampoo or EVOO?  I've been using EVOO but my stylist says that makes my hair hair hard to rinse and the relaxer "sticks" to it. I really want to protect my ends as much as possible.



Maybe something like chi silk infusion since its not sticky. I use EVOCO.

I'm about 15 weeks post and very happy with the amount of new growth I have. I'm excited to TU in may!


----------



## Mjon912

NikkiQ...what color do you want to dye it? And happy hair anniversary


----------



## NikkiQ

Mjon912 said:


> NikkiQ...what color do you want to dye it? And happy hair anniversary



Just want to refresh the red. It's more burgundy than red now with a couple inches of dark brown roots.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

here is a pic of me from my baby shower.  sorry it's kinda big.


----------



## MSLONG

GettingKinky said:


> pelohello
> What do you think is better for protecting my already processed hair, conditioner, neutralizing shampoo or EVOO?  I've been using EVOO but my stylist says that makes my hair hair hard to rinse and the relaxer "sticks" to it. I really want to protect my ends as much as possible.




I use Chi Silk Infusion serum.  It works wonders for me.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> here is a pic of me from my baby shower.  sorry it's kinda big.



You look so beautiful shortdub78! You ain't nothin but a whole bunch of baby belly.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 said:


> here is a pic of me from my baby shower.  sorry it's kinda big.



Awww you look gorgeous!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> You look so beautiful shortdub78! You ain't nothin but a whole bunch of baby belly.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



aww thank you love!

NikkiQ
here is a pic of my cake. i got more pics of the decor, but i gotta resize them.


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> here is a pic of me from my baby shower.  sorry it's kinda big.



Simply beautiful.


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:


> here is a pic of me from my baby shower.  sorry it's kinda big.



Congratulations you look beautiful


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> here is a pic of me from my baby shower.  sorry it's kinda big.



Such a beautiful mommy!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

shortdub78 said:


> here is a pic of me from my baby shower.  sorry it's kinda big.



Sssooooo pretty! Baby will be here soon!!


----------



## itsjusthair88

shortdub78 Such a beautiful picture!!! You (and your hair) are radiant!

I put some pretty chunky twists in yesterday, I thought I would hate them, but I actually like them and will keep them in for about 2 weeks, just to give my hair a break from styling and manipulation. 

I am not excited about March's length check, because I'm pretty sure I am going to be disappointed and I will need to trim. I might wig it up the month of March, cornrow it up and use my sulphur mix to get a _little_ help LOL


----------



## Froreal3

shortdub78 said:


> here is a pic of me from my baby shower.  sorry it's kinda big.



You're lovely!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster

shortdub78 said:


> here is a pic of me from my baby shower.  sorry it's kinda big.



Girl you got your sexy on at the shower, I love that look, and the cake is adorable, can't wait to see the rest of the pictures.


----------



## Evolving78

thanks again ladies! i had a really nice time and everything turned out nice for what little i could do.

i tried scurl just on my new growth only. it seemed to do the trick, but i want to try that new formula.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

GettingKinky said:


> pelohello
> What do you think is better for protecting my already processed hair, conditioner, neutralizing shampoo or EVOO?  I've been using EVOO but my stylist says that makes my hair hair hard to rinse and the relaxer "sticks" to it. I really want to protect my ends as much as possible.



I think an oil will do like olive or grapeseed. I base in vaseline and coat the rest in grapeseed oil. againstallodds protects her hair in vaseline to prevent damage from overlapping.


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78 said:


> thanks again ladies! i had a really nice time and everything turned out nice for what little i could do.
> 
> i tried scurl just on my new growth only. it seemed to do the trick, but i want to try that new formula.


 
You look sooooo pretty for your baby showing. You were glowing! 

I tried the new scurl formula. I like it better than the old one. It has a better smell and I like the oil mixture consistency. However, if you have fine hair it might be a problem.


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!

So I decided that I am going to purchase the curl formers. I think I'll either buy them today or this weekend. I have a 15% off coupon at Sally's so that will help alittle with the price. I'm going to get the extra long/wide curl formers for the back of my hair and the long/narrow ones for the front of my hair. I have been watching soooo many utube videos on how to use the formers. I like the results of naptural & maghoganey(sp). I think I'll use between 40-60 formers. I'm hoping to try it out this weekend. Any of you ladies tried the curl formers? 

Happy Growing!


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello that's bajandoc86 go to stretching method right there. Maybe she can come in and give you some curlformer tips


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm getting started on my hair early this morning (7:30a) because my mommy duties today are on steroids.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## praisedancer

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Prepooing now planning on another flexirod set they are addicting...pics later
> 
> Suny



I can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## NikkiQ

A little bored this morning so as I was taking my Celie pigtails down,I grabbed the Sedu and flat ironed a piece. I'm starting to like this flat iron everytime I experiment with it 



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> A little bored this morning so as I was taking my Celie pigtails down,I grabbed the Sedu and flat ironed a piece. I'm starting to like this flat iron everytime I experiment with it
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



NikkiQ it looks like your hair has visibly grown since your last length check!  BTW, I LOVE MY SEDU REVOLUTION IRON, it's the best iron I've ever used!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> @NikkiQ it looks like your hair has visibly grown since your last length check! BTW, I LOVE MY SEDU REVOLUTION IRON, it's the best iron I've ever used!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Does it really??? I can't tell for crap if it has grown or not


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Does it really??? I can't tell for crap if it has grown or not



I know, I feel the same way about my hair.  I feel like its going no where fast but I know it's all in my head.  Trust me, it looks longer + you have permanent markers on your back, LOL!  Where on your back tattoo did your hair stop?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> I know, I feel the same way about my hair. I feel like its going no where fast but I know it's all in my head. Trust me, it looks longer *+ you have permanent markers on your back, LOL! Where on your back tattoo did your hair stop?*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
 this is true. I have my own length check design permanently on my back. When I did my length check in December, it was at one of the bottom petals of the flower. I cut about an inch or so off on NYE. Now it's to the middle/stamen so it hasn't grown very much since the cut.


----------



## deedoswell

shortdub78 said:


> aww thank you love!
> 
> NikkiQ
> here is a pic of my cake. i got more pics of the decor, but i gotta resize them.



You look beautiful (all baby!!!)  and I love the cake!!!  So cute!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> this is true. I have my own length check design permanently on my back. When I did my length check in December, it was at one of the bottom petals of the flower. I cut about an inch or so off on NYE. Now it's to the middle/stamen so it hasn't grown very much since the cut.



Well you would know if its grown some or not. HOWEVER, It's been 2 months since your trim and unless you've noticed some breakage I'm sure there is growth.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

praisedancer said:


> I can't wait to see how it turns out!



I'm planning on using the purple ones a size bigger...the couch had a bear hug on me last night so maybe tomorrow. 

Happily my hair  is still damp in my bun from yesterdays poo...I'm excited cause it held on to the moisture....noting the steps...

Suny


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

shortdub78 said:


> thanks again ladies! i had a really nice time and everything turned out nice for what little i could do.
> 
> i tried scurl just on my new growth only. it seemed to do the trick, but i want to try that new formula.



When are you due? Your tummy is so low....what you having a girl? Lol i always forget what the old wives say! Congratulations!!!

Suny


----------



## kandiekj100

Thinking of doing a henna and indigo treatment this weekend. It's been a while. I have to remember to take the henna out the freezer tonight if I am going to do it. Because of how long it takes, I want to try to get it done tomorrow after work so that my Saturday is completely taken up by it.


----------



## BGT

NikkiQ I LOVE your hair color. I want to dye my hair when I hit MBL. How did you get it and what's the maintenance like? I was thinking of using henna.


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks MSLONG pelohello lamaria211!


My hair is protected with AOHSR and frizz serum I think I'm ready for my touch up tonight. 

Since I started my HHJ I've pretty much given up cones. I'd forgotten how nice and smooth they make my hair feel, and how shiny they make it look. I tried the cone free l'oreal serum, but it's not as good. 

Does anyone here still use cones regularly?  I think my hair looks so much better when I use them, but I don't want to jeopardize my hair health.


----------



## NikkiQ

BGT said:


> @NikkiQ I LOVE your hair color. I want to dye my hair when I hit MBL. How did you get it and what's the maintenance like? I was thinking of using henna.


 

 Thanks so much BGT! My current color is a result of a permanent color by Silk Elements fading to a caramel color and putting red box dyes on top. In my avi, that color is from using Garnier's Light Intense Auburn. It's designed for dark hair so it works wonders. The upkeep isn't too bad. My hair tends to hold onto color pretty well, but it does lose it's vibrancy after a few weeks. HTH


----------



## naturalagain2

I got my hair trimmed and flat ironed today. My hair has grown! Last night I prepoo'd with Amla and Brahmi oil with AOHSR on top overnight. If I keep protective styling and continue doing my ayurvedic regimen I should be BSL by the end of the year. Matter of fact I will be MBL too because my torso is so long. I will do a pic later this week when I get some time...


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hello all! I'm just checking in, I'm working over time with school, work and opening my online boutique, so hair is literally the last thing on my mind. I got a pretty good pic of my hair in these crazy twists, so I attached it.

Have a good weekend ladies!

PS: Never mind the sour face...I'm just exhausted.

Sent from my Apple tracking device...I mean "iPhone"


----------



## NikkiQ

Online boutique @itjusthair88??? Way to go hair twin! Gimme deets.


----------



## lamaria211

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks MSLONG pelohello lamaria211!
> 
> My hair is protected with AOHSR and frizz serum I think I'm ready for my touch up tonight.
> 
> Since I started my HHJ I've pretty much given up cones. I'd forgotten how nice and smooth they make my hair feel, and how shiny they make it look. I tried the cone free l'oreal serum, but it's not as good.
> 
> Does anyone here still use cones regularly?  I think my hair looks so much better when I use them, but I don't want to jeopardize my hair health.



I personally don't use cones or any non all natural product anymore. I'm going to finish up the few items I kept from my original stash but I now only purchase products that are all natural and cone free. I feel that this approach fits my lifestyle and hair much better than synthetic products.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

My lovelies are here. Can we say stanning for Nairobi....adding this to what i already have and i should be set for the year...that's 4 lbs of humecta-sil...yum yum



Suny


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I haven't updated in awhile. Been busy with school and other things but I lurk alot. I'm 3 months post relaxer. Gotta relax soon and I also need to dc but I'm sick right now so I don't wanna make myself feel worse by washing my hair yet. Last time i washed my hair which was a couple weeks ago, I airdryed in braids and I like the results. So I'm done with blow drying and flat ironing for awhile and taking heat out of my regimen unless I'm getting a touch up. My new growth is coming in really thick and there's alot of it. I plan on buying a detangler soon. I don't know when I'm going to relax but it will most likely be sometime in march.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> Online boutique @itjusthair88??? Way to go hair twin! Gimme deets.



Well NikkiQ it's just an online jewelry and hair accessory store I opened because I was tired of these little online stores charging an arm and a leg for cute jewelry and I wanted chic jewelry I could wear to work. This store's name is Big Heart Couture and I officially open tomorrow. 10% (or more) of our net profits go to a different charity every month, something I am very passionate about!

Check it out hair twin...great flat iron, BTW, I swear we are right at the same please length-wise as well...it's like the freakin' twilight zone


----------



## KiWiStyle

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> My lovelies are here. Can we say stanning for Nairobi....adding this to what i already have and i should be set for the year...that's 4 lbs of humecta-sil...yum yum
> 
> Suny



The Nairobi & Nairobi Pamper line are my favorite.  Where did you order from??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

I am currently dc under my new standing dryer! I luv it!!! Iam soooo glad I decided to keep it. I feel like I'm @ a salon. I was able to make it to sallys & I purchased the curl formers. Hopefully they come out nice. I will def post pics 2morrow.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks so much BGT! My current color is a result of a permanent color by Silk Elements fading to a caramel color and putting red box dyes on top. In my avi, that color is from using Garnier's Light Intense Auburn. It's designed for dark hair so it works wonders. The upkeep isn't too bad. My hair tends to hold onto color pretty well, but it does lose it's vibrancy after a few weeks. HTH



Ur hair color is sooo pretty. I think if I am able to holdout on relaxing till july, I'm going to do sum red/blonde highlights. I've done it before but with a stylist. 

Ur hair grew too! When the heck u start being able to length check w/o hubby?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hello all! I'm just checking in, I'm working over time with school, work and opening my online boutique, so hair is literally the last thing on my mind. I got a pretty good pic of my hair in these crazy twists, so I attached it.
> 
> Have a good weekend ladies!
> 
> PS: Never mind the sour face...I'm just exhausted.
> 
> Sent from my Apple tracking device...I mean "iPhone"



Those twists r cute. I especially like how the ends r curled.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks MSLONG pelohello lamaria211!
> 
> My hair is protected with AOHSR and frizz serum I think I'm ready for my touch up tonight.
> 
> Since I started my HHJ I've pretty much given up cones. I'd forgotten how nice and smooth they make my hair feel, and how shiny they make it look. I tried the cone free l'oreal serum, but it's not as good.
> 
> Does anyone here still use cones regularly?  I think my hair looks so much better when I use them, but I don't want to jeopardize my hair health.



Honestly I really don't know what cones are. Are cones not natural? If so yes, almost all my products have cones, I think. Except for my shampoo, I think. I'm really not sure. I go by how my hair feels & responds to the products; regardless if its natural or not. If its natural & my hair likes it then that's an added bonus.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

KiWiStyle said:


> The Nairobi & Nairobi Pamper line are my favorite.  Where did you order from??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I keep eyeing that pamper line.....tell me more. Ensleybeautysupply.com.

Suny


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> Ur hair color is sooo pretty. I think if I am able to holdout on relaxing till july, I'm going to do sum red/blonde highlights. I've done it before but with a stylist.
> 
> Ur hair grew too! When the heck u start being able to length check w/o hubby?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


 
You think so too??? Lawd yall seeing stuff that I can't see . I did my first self length check earlier this month and was super tickled about it.


----------



## bajandoc86

pelohello I love curlformers. I had to buy a second styling kit (40 curlformers) a few days ago because I dont think 40 was enough to set my hair in smaller sections as I would like.

My main tip would be to install on soaking wet hair and allow it to dry fully. That way i get very smooth fluffy curls. HTH!


----------



## Guinan

I just finished installing the curl formers & excuse the language but OMFG there is a learning curve to this. I broke several hairs but was determined to put these suckers in. I sure hope its worth it. I wanted to do the back 1st but didn't want to risk losing hair from back since its my longest. Once I got the hang of it, I started to have fun. If they come out nicely & hopefully w/o split ends, I might do this on a weekly basis.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

bajandoc86 said:


> pelohello I love curlformers. I had to buy a second styling kit (40 curlformers) a few days ago because I dont think 40 was enough to set my hair in smaller sections as I would like.
> 
> My main tip would be to install on soaking wet hair and allow it to dry fully. That way i get very smooth fluffy curls. HTH!



Thanks! I will def do it on soaking wet hair. I did mine on damp hair. Do u use gel?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Loving bee Mine cream moisturizer and moisturizing spritz. I just ordered 2 more of each. Definitely staples!!


----------



## lamaria211

Duplicate post!


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> I just finished installing the curl formers & excuse the language but OMFG there is a learning curve to this. I broke several hairs but was determined to put these suckers in. I sure hope its worth it. I wanted to do the back 1st but didn't want to risk losing hair from back since its my longest. Once I got the hang of it, I started to have fun. If they come out nicely & hopefully w/o split ends, I might do this on a weekly basis.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



How long did it take you to put them all in?


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> How long did it take you to put them all in?



Cause I'm a slow learner it took me alil over 2hrs. But once I got the hang of things the other side only took me 3omin. So I'm guessing as I get better, it should only take me 30/40min to install.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

I forgot that it's a bad idea to workout on relaxer day. I did my normal Insanity workout this morning at 6am and my appointment was for 7pm. My scalp was on fire almost immediately.  I'm so glad I only do 10 minute touch ups. I was able to bear it, but it was bad. Never again!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

I had my stylist curl my hair instead of flat iron it, but I'm pretty sure it's longer. Even curly I'm less than an inch from BSL.

I guess this means all this PSing is working, but sometime soon I want to start enjoying my hair. I don't think I look all that good in buns.


----------



## jprayze

GettingKinky said:


> I had my stylist curl my hair instead of flat iron it, but I'm pretty sure it's longer. Even curly I'm less than an inch from BSL.
> 
> I guess this means all this PSing is working, but sometime soon I want to start enjoying my hair. I don't think I look all that good in buns.



Wow, your hair looks great!


----------



## jprayze

After 2 weeks, my hair was due for a good wash.  I was trying to keep my hair straight as long as possible.  I kinda mad that I can't trim my hair to length until tomorrow (Sat.). I wanted to do it right after the wash.  I used fekkai glossing shampoo just because I had a sample.  I liked the consistency and it wasn't stripping, but I'm not changing my staples.   I conditioned with Hollywood beauty cholesterol with a bit of apricot oil esp on the ends.  Let me say I am so happy miss Jessie's now has unscented curly pudding! I  used some and made some rugged flat twists that I tucked into a bun.  Seriously it took me less than 10 mins.  I will keep them in all day and hopefully have a decent twist out this afternoon.  If so, I will post pics.  If not, wet buns until further notice lol


----------



## Guinan

Pics pics & more pics of my 1st time using curl formers & eco gel. I pinned the back using spin pins since I have a job interview & a concert 2morrow, I want the curls to last.

So far I am impress with the results. I plan on keeping this in until next Thursday and I will do the process again but in the morning. I def cannot sleep in those things again. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

More pics

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> I had my stylist curl my hair instead of flat iron it, but I'm pretty sure it's longer. Even curly I'm less than an inch from BSL.
> 
> I guess this means all this PSing is working, but sometime soon I want to start enjoying my hair. I don't think I look all that good in buns.


 
Your hair came out great! I feel the same sentiment. I am going to do my best to PS but eventually I want to enjoy my hard earned hair


----------



## Guinan

bajandoc86 said:


> @pelohello I love curlformers. I had to buy a second styling kit (40 curlformers) a few days ago because I dont think 40 was enough to set my hair in smaller sections as I would like.
> 
> My main tip would be to install on soaking wet hair and allow it to dry fully. That way i get very smooth fluffy curls. HTH!


 
Quick question. Do you apply the curl former close to the root? Mine felt like it was tugging and too tight. I'm thinking the next time I install them I will leave about an inch from my roots. How do you protect/sustain the hair at night? I was going to either pineapple or pin the up and put a bonnet over them.

Thanks in advance & sorry for all the questions


----------



## NikkiQ

Lovely hair ladies!!!


Any hair plans this weekend??


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Lovely hair ladies!!!
> 
> Any hair plans this weekend??



I was planning to trim but Idk If I packed my shears, so I may have to wait.


----------



## PureSilver

pelohello said:


> Pics pics & more pics of my 1st time using curl formers & eco gel. I pinned the back using spin pins since I have a job interview & a concert 2morrow, I want the curls to last.
> 
> So far I am impress with the results. I plan on keeping this in until next Thursday and I will do the process again but in the morning. I def cannot sleep in those things again.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



pelohello Just  in case i forget to post as i have to rush out.....I am so inlove with your 3RD pictures of the two sets you posted. Amazing results. I'm so happy for you. I can't wait to try mine on the weekend. Its shiny pretty and fluffy. Yay you!

bajandoc86 & pelohello Thanks to you i'm more than sold.


----------



## Kerryann

oiled my scalp just now and back to gheing


----------



## deedoswell

GettingKinky and pelohello your hair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> Lovely hair ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Any hair plans this weekend??



None for me.  I was out of town for 6 days so my hair will be bunned and I will be cleaning my house!


----------



## naturalagain2

I got my hair trimmed and flat ironed yesterday. The pics aren't that clear but here goes... don't know how to make them bigger.


----------



## deedoswell

naturalagain2 my pics are always small too.  I don't know how to get them any bigger.  But, your hair looks great - love the curls!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

pelohello said:


> Quick question. Do you apply the curl former close to the root? Mine felt like it was tugging and too tight. I'm thinking the next time I install them I will leave about an inch from my roots. How do you protect/sustain the hair at night? I was going to either pineapple or pin the up and put a bonnet over them.
> 
> Thanks in advance & sorry for all the questions



I usually twist my hair around at the root, and then place the curl former right beneath that twisted section. Once the curlformer is on the hair, I untwist the root. So I avoid it feeling too tight/tugging at the root. At night I would use a bonnet. But most times I two strand twist my hair once the curls are fully dry, as my curlformers are mainly a stretching tool.

I defintiely don't mind the questions. Your hair is so


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:


> Pics pics & more pics of my 1st time using curl formers & eco gel. I pinned the back using spin pins since I have a job interview & a concert 2morrow, I want the curls to last.
> 
> So far I am impress with the results. I plan on keeping this in until next Thursday and I will do the process again but in the morning. I def cannot sleep in those things again.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



pelohello your hair came out G-O-R-G-O-U-S!!!!  I forget, are you natural???

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## soonergirl

pelohello love your hair!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Man it doesn't take long to get behind in this thread!  Looking great ladies!!  

I finally get to do my roller sets after about two months, it came out really nice.  I always wanted to have the curly look and quickly learned that my rollers were to large.  I bought the 1 1/8" magnetic rollers from Sally's last week.  

My curls came our exactly how I wanted them, tight, soft and bouncy...of course now I want them like pelohello's hair, LOL!  

View attachment 197491
View attachment 197493
View attachment 197495
View attachment 197497

For the first time I have 2nd day hair because I did the pineapple and covered with a satin bonnet.  

My hair is truly thickening!!  My roots are soo full and thick compared to my ends now and because I had my stylist texlax the thin hair in the front, it's now growing and looks much more healthy.  Eventually, I'll texlax my entire head.

Cattypus1 I did the tea rinse, I'm definitely noticing less shed hair during shampoo and setting.  

BTW, the Tequila event DH attended last night was incredible.  My client invited us to this intimate and private event for 25 people (strangers) sitting very close together but somehow everyone laughed and talked all night.  Girl, I felt like I was on Chopped as a judge.  It was a four course meal and with each dish, the chef would come out to present his dish, "what you have in front of you...".  It was incredible and the best part was they served three different mixed drinks with each dish in addition to the three shots of their top shelf Tequila!  We made new friends who now wants to invite us to dinner parties, lol!  




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newnyer

Woohoo! Y'all and these pitchas! Loving it! Can I just say that yes, I'm extremely biased, but why do I feel like we have the best length challenge group?! Ya'll are so great! Can't wait until we start becoming BSL ninjas (APL 2012 ninjas you know who you are)...that was when it got real entertaining.  

Anyway, I was tired of talking about it so I finally booked my sew-in appt for the 13th. This hair is finally going into hiding for a couple of months! After that I'm hoping to give it a lil TLC for a week or so, then go straight into sengalese twists for 2 more months.  That'll bring me to sometime in July, where hopefully (*crosses fingers!!*)  I'll be sitting @ BSL.  Let's pray on it ya'll!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> Pics pics & more pics of my 1st time using curl formers & eco gel. I pinned the back using spin pins since I have a job interview & a concert 2morrow, I want the curls to last.
> 
> So far I am impress with the results. I plan on keeping this in until next Thursday and I will do the process again but in the morning. I def cannot sleep in those things again.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Looking good pelohello!


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> Your hair came out great! I feel the same sentiment. I am going to do my best to PS but eventually I want to enjoy my hard earned hair



Thanks!!  I think I may start doing ponytail roller sets. They aren't too time consuming and I get smooth, bouncy, shiny hair. I'm just not sure how it will stand up to an Insanity workout. I'm lazy and if it only lasts a day or two I know I won't keep doing it.


----------



## GettingKinky

Double post.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yall up in here showing out with all of this gorgeous hair!


----------



## jprayze

Ok yeah I'm getting a roller set next Friday...everyone's curls are so pretty!


----------



## Guinan

KiWiStyle said:


> @pelohello your hair came out G-O-R-G-O-U-S!!!! I forget, are you natural???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Thanks! No I'm texlax


----------



## Guinan

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> @pelohello Just in case i forget to post as i have to rush out.....I am so inlove with your 3RD pictures of the two sets you posted. Amazing results. I'm so happy for you. I can't wait to try mine on the weekend. Its shiny pretty and fluffy. Yay you!
> 
> @bajandoc86 & @pelohello Thanks to you i'm more than sold.


 

Thanks!! What size did you get? I got the extra long & wide ones for the back and middle sections and then used the long/wide ones for the front. I want to buy more of the long/wide. They were easier to install. Do you plan on using any products?

Good Luck this weekend!!!


----------



## Guinan

KiWiStyle said:


> Man it doesn't take long to get behind in this thread! Looking great ladies!!
> 
> I finally get to do my roller sets after about two months, it came out really nice. I always wanted to have the curly look and quickly learned that my rollers were to large. I bought the 1 1/8" magnetic rollers from Sally's last week.
> 
> My curls came our exactly how I wanted them, tight, soft and bouncy...of course now I want them like pelohello's hair, LOL!
> 
> View attachment 197491
> View attachment 197493
> View attachment 197495
> View attachment 197497
> 
> For the first time I have 2nd day hair because I did the pineapple and covered with a satin bonnet.
> 
> My hair is truly thickening!! My roots are soo full and thick compared to my ends now and because I had my stylist texlax the thin hair in the front, it's now growing and looks much more healthy. Eventually, I'll texlax my entire head.
> 
> @Cattypus1 I did the tea rinse, I'm definitely noticing less shed hair during shampoo and setting.
> 
> BTW, the Tequila event DH attended last night was incredible. My client invited us to this intimate and private event for 25 people (strangers) sitting very close together but somehow everyone laughed and talked all night. Girl, I felt like I was on Chopped as a judge. It was a four course meal and with each dish, the chef would come out to present his dish, "what you have in front of you...". It was incredible and the best part was they served three different mixed drinks with each dish in addition to the three shots of their top shelf Tequila! We made new friends who now wants to invite us to dinner parties, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Ur hair came out Great! That event sounds like fun & Top Shelf Tequila man oh man


----------



## Guinan

Thanks Ladies for all yall kind words. I've always been alittle style challenged before and relied(sp) heavily on a stylist prior to starting my hair journey. I happy that I'm experimenting and learn different techniques on how to style, care and maintain my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

KiWiStyle I love your curls!! How long does it take your hair to dry?


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello You make me wanna try those curlformers. Yours came out beautiful!

KiWiStyle yours came out great too!


----------



## ImanAdero

I'm the worst with this biotin. I forgot yesterday and I'm big home forthe weekend and I forgot them. 

I did wash and deep condition my hair though. Currently drying in fat twists bi used Giovanni direct leave in this time.


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> KiWiStyle I love your curls!! How long does it take your hair to dry?



Thank you GettingKinky!  It took about 35 minutes to dry, 5-10 of those were cool air drying .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:


> Ur hair came out Great! That event sounds like fun & Top Shelf Tequila man oh man



Thanks pelohello but I want my hair like yours when it grows up, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Man it doesn't take long to get behind in this thread!  Looking great ladies!!
> 
> I finally get to do my roller sets after about two months, it came out really nice.  I always wanted to have the curly look and quickly learned that my rollers were to large.  I bought the 1 1/8" magnetic rollers from Sally's last week.
> 
> My curls came our exactly how I wanted them, tight, soft and bouncy...of course now I want them like pelohello's hair, LOL!
> 
> For the first time I have 2nd day hair because I did the pineapple and covered with a satin bonnet.
> 
> My hair is truly thickening!!  My roots are soo full and thick compared to my ends now and because I had my stylist texlax the thin hair in the front, it's now growing and looks much more healthy.  Eventually, I'll texlax my entire head.
> 
> Cattypus1 I did the tea rinse, I'm definitely noticing less shed hair during shampoo and setting.
> 
> BTW, the Tequila event DH attended last night was incredible.  My client invited us to this intimate and private event for 25 people (strangers) sitting very close together but somehow everyone laughed and talked all night.  Girl, I felt like I was on Chopped as a judge.  It was a four course meal and with each dish, the chef would come out to present his dish, "what you have in front of you...".  It was incredible and the best part was they served three different mixed drinks with each dish in addition to the three shots of their top shelf Tequila!  We made new friends who now wants to invite us to dinner parties, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



How could a tequila event not be AWESOME?!!  Your hair looks beautiful. Go Kiwi, do the pineapple!  . I'm sold on the tea rinses...I'll not do a DC without it from now on. Did you chop anyone?


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> How could a tequila event not be AWESOME?!!  Your hair looks beautiful. Go Kiwi, do the pineapple!  . I'm sold on the tea rinses...I'll not do a DC without it from now on. Did you chop anyone?



Absolutely!!  Do the pineapple, LMBO!!!  

I've also decided to tea rinse with every DC, it's a staple now.  Did I chop anyone? No, the chef was off the chain!  This man made a Braised Beef Tenderloin over grits with some AMAZING sauce!!  Yes, GRITS, that were smooth & creamy like polenta.  We left so full because the servings were very large and there was no way I could drink all the alcohol served.  My hat is off to dude, for real!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itsjusthair88

pelohello said:


> Pics pics & more pics of my 1st time using curl formers & eco gel. I pinned the back using spin pins since I have a job interview & a concert 2morrow, I want the curls to last.
> 
> So far I am impress with the results. I plan on keeping this in until next Thursday and I will do the process again but in the morning. I def cannot sleep in those things again.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Those look AMAZING pelohello so lush and shiny, can't wait to see the style as it progresses through the next few days!



NikkiQ said:


> Lovely hair ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Any hair plans this weekend??



Yes, I dyed my hair, but it's dark auburn so you really can't see it. I might do a red henna treatment over the top (I've had this Henna for about a billion years, just haven't used it!), I'm DC'ing with heat and I am going to twist n' curl and sit under the dryer because I have somewhere to go and I can't do over-night drying. That's it!



naturalagain2 said:


> I got my hair trimmed and flat ironed yesterday. The pics aren't that clear but here goes... don't know how to make them bigger.



@naturalagain2 Your hair has grown and it looks sooooo healthy!!!



KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks pelohello but I want my hair like yours when it grows up, lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl, +1

I am sitting under this dryer and now I remember why I stopped DC'ing with heat: I have this old, rusty dryer (but it works good though) and I can't only sit it so many places because I live in an old house and plugs are not aplenty. I am about to rinse and shower and detanlge, moisturize and trim (in twists) and put a roller on and sit back UNDER the dryer so it will dry. Beautiful curls ladies!!! Have a good weekend!


----------



## Carmelella

All these hair pics!! Very pretty ladies!!


----------



## GettingKinky

KiWiStyle said:


> Thank you GettingKinky!  It took about 35 minutes to dry, 5-10 of those were cool air drying .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That's so fast. You must have a good dryer. I want to buy one but I'm not sure I will roller set often enough to make it worthwhile. But now I don't roller set very often because it takes at least an hour for my hair to dry. Catch-22.


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> That's so fast. You must have a good dryer. I want to buy one but I'm not sure I will roller set often enough to make it worthwhile. But now I don't roller set very often because it takes at least an hour for my hair to dry. Catch-22.



Yes ma'am!  I bought my Pibbs Kwik Dri 514 back in December and it is one of my top hair care investments.  Before I had it, learning to set was extremely challenging and then add the drying time which made it impossible.  It will pay for itself by June if not already.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## glamazon386

pelohello said:


> I just finished installing the curl formers & excuse the language but OMFG there is a learning curve to this. I broke several hairs but was determined to put these suckers in. I sure hope its worth it. I wanted to do the back 1st but didn't want to risk losing hair from back since its my longest. Once I got the hang of it, I started to have fun. If they come out nicely & hopefully w/o split ends, I might do this on a weekly basis.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I had a hard time with mine too. I think I used them like twice. They've been thrown in my storage bin for a few years. I felt like I was pulling my hair out with that hook thing.


----------



## Angel of the North

JosieLynn said:


> So I know I entered this challenge a little prematurely since I started at SL this past december in hopes that sometime this year I could also be closer to BSL. Well yesterday gave me hope that I will be joining you guys officially sooner than I thought! So I noticed at work that some of my havana twists were getting loose in the back so I figured I would take them out and redo them when I got home.....well since I had my hair out I figured I might do a baby length check.....soooo *I don't want to get too excited but it's looking close if not there to APL?!?!?* :



JosieLynn Congratulations on getting to APL



shortdub78 said:


> here is a pic of me from my baby shower.  sorry it's kinda big.



shortdub78 You look gorgeous, absolutely beautiful. I'm glad the baby shower turned out how you wanted, the cake was perfect for your theme, I don't know how you cut it, I would have been like, "you can look but don't touch " 



SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I keep eyeing that pamper line.....tell me more. Ensleybeautysupply.com.



SunySydeofLyfe I imported a Mizani Supreme Oil set from them, The customer service and communication was excellent. 



pelohello said:


> Pics pics & more pics of my 1st time using curl formers & eco gel. I pinned the back using spin pins since I have a job interview & a concert 2morrow, I want the curls to last.
> 
> So far I am impress with the results. I plan on keeping this in until next Thursday and I will do the process again but in the morning. I def cannot sleep in those things again.



pelohello You did a fantastic job, especially for your first attempt, your hair looks gorgeous, You'll be a pro at the curlformers in no time.



KiWiStyle said:


> *Man it doesn't take long to get behind in this thread!  Looking great ladies!!  *
> 
> I finally get to do my roller sets after about two months, it came out really nice.  I always wanted to have the curly look and quickly learned that my rollers were to large.  I bought the 1 1/8" magnetic rollers from Sally's last week.
> 
> My curls came our exactly how I wanted them, tight, soft and bouncy...of course now I want them like pelohello's hair, LOL!
> 
> For the first time I have 2nd day hair because I did the pineapple and covered with a satin bonnet.
> 
> My hair is truly thickening!!  My roots are soo full and thick compared to my ends now and because I had my stylist texlax the thin hair in the front, it's now growing and looks much more healthy.  Eventually, I'll texlax my entire head.
> 
> Cattypus1 I did the tea rinse, I'm definitely noticing less shed hair during shampoo and setting.
> 
> BTW, the Tequila event DH attended last night was incredible.  My client invited us to this intimate and private event for 25 people (strangers) sitting very close together but somehow everyone laughed and talked all night.  Girl, I felt like I was on Chopped as a judge.  It was a four course meal and with each dish, the chef would come out to present his dish, "what you have in front of you...".  It was incredible and the best part was they served three different mixed drinks with each dish in addition to the three shots of their top shelf Tequila!  We made new friends who now wants to invite us to dinner parties, lol!



KiWiStyle I totally agree with the bolded, I was only gone for a couple of days   Your hair looks so pretty, you did a great job on the rollerset, it looks so professional. I need to start upping my game  I'm glad you had a great evening and met some nice people, it definitely makes the experience.


----------



## bajandoc86

pelohello....oh forgot to state that I don't use gel. 

I use a LI spritz (Shescentit Tahitian Vanilla), a little bit of QB CTDG on each section, and a dab of oil on my ends. My spray mix to rewet my hair is my moisturising tea/water/few drop of argan oil. I dont use any holding products like lottabody etc.


----------



## Angel of the North

I am feeling so exhausted this weekend, it's making me hair lazy so I think I'm going to wash my hair tomorrow. I want to start using my Bee Mine De'ja's milk, so I need to clarify and get all the crap out of my hair first. The good news is I fixed my steamer back up last week so I'll be using that for all my DC and HOT's from now on.

Is this month the roller setting mini challenge? I would be happy to do roller sets but I know I will still end up bunning when they dry. I've got my TU in two weeks and I can't wait to see the progress, I'm just hoping I've done enough to not need to get too much cut off when it's trimmed.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Hi Ladies,
I'm just checking in with you all.  I'll be shampooing and deep conditioning me and baby girl's hair and I want to roller set for next week.  On my grind with my protective styling and really doing well so far.  I want to make BSL by June, so here's the halfway mark!!  Grow baby grow!  Eating habits have been better and so have workouts, here we grow ladies.


----------



## Foxglove

I've been wigged up and taking biotin, msm, marine collagen, and alta silica for the last month and a half. I have been taking my own hair out of the celie braids to wash and moisturize but after that reneice video I'll be cornrowing and leaving them in for 4-6 weeks, cowashing the cornrows weekly, and spritzing every couple of days


----------



## Hair Iam

I like the pic you have of "aurora borealis" it is on my bucket list to visit


----------



## jprayze

Angel of the North said:


> I am feeling so exhausted this weekend, it's making me hair lazy so I think I'm going to wash my hair tomorrow. I want to start using my Bee Mine De'ja's milk, so I need to clarify and get all the crap out of my hair first. The good news is I fixed my steamer back up last week so I'll be using that for all my DC and HOT's from now on.
> 
> Is this month the roller setting mini challenge? I would be happy to do roller sets but I know I will still end up bunning when they dry. I've got my TU in two weeks and I can't wait to see the progress, I'm just hoping I've done enough to not need to get too much cut off when it's trimmed.



Yep I think we said March was roller setting month ...right NikkiQ?


----------



## KiWiStyle

Angel of the North said:


> I am feeling so exhausted this weekend, it's making me hair lazy so I think I'm going to wash my hair tomorrow. I want to start using my Bee Mine De'ja's milk, so I need to clarify and get all the crap out of my hair first. The good news is I fixed my steamer back up last week so I'll be using that for all my DC and HOT's from now on.
> 
> Is this month the roller setting mini challenge? I would be happy to do roller sets but I know I will still end up bunning when they dry. I've got my TU in two weeks and I can't wait to see the progress, I'm just hoping I've done enough to not need to get too much cut off when it's trimmed.



I don't think it was official.  I mentioned I would be roller setting for March and a few ladies thought it would be a good idea to do the same.  You can establish your own mini challenges like I but I know it's much more fun doing it as a group!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm just checking in with you all.  I'll be shampooing and deep conditioning me and baby girl's hair and I want to roller set for next week.  On my grind with my protective styling and really doing well so far.  I want to make BSL by June, so here's the halfway mark!!  Grow baby grow!  Eating habits have been better and so have workouts, here we grow ladies.



This is my DD's hair weekend too.  I CW and retwist every other weekend but because she was so busy last weekend, this is week three :-O!  

Keep up the good work, it'll all payoff for all of us!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

KiWiStyle said:


> I don't think it was official.  I mentioned I would be roller setting for March and a few ladies thought it would be a good idea to do the same.  You can establish your own mini challenges like I but I know it's much more fun doing it as a group!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I just a quick set with the purple flexirods....running late for a bday party. Uggghhh so i hope it turns out ok. I'm all for a March setting challenge. I've gotten faster with the rolling...o yeah!!!!

Suny


----------



## Blairx0

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I just a quick set with the purple flexirods....running late for a bday party. Uggghhh so i hope it turns out ok. I'm all for a March setting challenge. I've gotten faster with the rolling...o yeah!!!!
> 
> Suny



I set weekly and am leading the setting to success challenge, so I would of course be down for a setting challenege


----------



## NikkiQ

Spent most of the day prepping food for a friend's beer brewing party so no wash day for me. Not doing much tomorrow so I may get it done then.


----------



## Onhergrind09

Gorgeous hair ladies!

So I finally have to admit something to myself that I haven't wanted to face......I can no longer go to sleep with wet hair.  Therefore, if I don't have time to air dry before bed, I either have to stop cowashing (which I'm really not about) or diffuse my hair with a blow dryer or sit under the hair dryer to at least get my hair to the point where it's mostly dry.  I think I'll put on heat protectant and then go under the dryer.  We'll see how this goes.


----------



## Blairx0

Here is an example of today's set


----------



## GettingKinky

Hair Iam said:


> I like the pic you have of "aurora borealis" it is on my bucket list to visit



The aurora was awesome. I already want to go back and see it again.


----------



## Angelicus

Finally going to wear my hair down tomorrow after doing that ugly bun and twistouts for a month. I can't wait! I am going to play in it ALLLLL day.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Angelicus said:


> Finally going to wear my hair down tomorrow after doing that ugly bun and twistouts for a month. I can't wait! I am going to play in it ALLLLL day.



I know what you mean!  I wore my hair down for the first time Thursday and it felt soo GOOD!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Just got home and the baby gave hubby the business so no photographer for me. 



Suny


----------



## mami2010

Good Morning ladies!  I was up bright and early and decided to take a pic of the pin curls I did last night.  I will take them down later hopefully it comes out cute!!!


----------



## Evolving78

Foxglove

your siggy is killing me!


----------



## mami2010

My DD got her hair straighten for the first time today.  It was tough to get her hair straight and its still not fully straight.  I thought I'd share this with you ladies even though this is BSL Challenge.


----------



## Foxglove

shortdub78 said:


> @Foxglove
> 
> your siggy is killing me!


 
It's so true though! She needs to leave Fitz alone and get a life


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

mami2010 said:


> My DD got her hair straighten for the first time today.  It was tough to get her hair straight and its still not fully straight.  I thought I'd share this with you ladies even though this is BSL Challenge.



Beautiful!!! Love it curly too!


----------



## glamazon386

Got my hair done for my birthday. I just let her to do whatever she wanted. Some of my curls in the front got smushed from me sleeping on it last night. Overall I like it. 

And you can't even tell I had that bald spot behind my ear. So glad that hair is growing back in and I can wear my hair up again. It was a big round spot.


----------



## Angel of the North

Onhergrind09 said:


> Gorgeous hair ladies!
> 
> So I finally have to admit something to myself that I haven't wanted to face......I can no longer go to sleep with wet hair.  Therefore, if I don't have time to air dry before bed, I either have to stop cowashing (which I'm really not about) or diffuse my hair with a blow dryer or sit under the hair dryer to at least get my hair to the point where it's mostly dry.  I think I'll put on heat protectant and then go under the dryer.  We'll see how this goes.


 
Onhergrind09 How come you can't sleep with your hair wet any more? Is it causing you breakage?



mami2010 said:


> My DD got her hair straighten for the first time today.  It was tough to get her hair straight and its still not fully straight.  I thought I'd share this with you ladies even though this is BSL Challenge.



mami2010 Your DD's Hair is gorgeous, so pretty I love it


----------



## NikkiQ

Picked up some Bioinfusion hydrating conditioning balm at Walgreens today while I was on a mission to find notebooks before my classes tomorrow (3 stores and no one had them). It was marked down to $2.50 so I thought what the heck. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Onhergrind09

Angel of the North, as a result of going to bed with a wet head, usually with a t-shirt or a microfiber cloth wrapped around my head, I've noticed breakage around my crown.  Essentially, it boils down to the fact that I'm a wild sleeper, and my wet strands can't take that type of abuse.  Since cowashing earlier in the day is not doable, the only solution I've come up with is to use some sort of heat.


----------



## GettingKinky

Every time I catch a glimpse of my hair in the mirror my first thought is "I can't believe my hair is this long" followed quickly by "I want it even longer"  when I started my HHJ all I wanted was APL hair, but this hair anorexia is no joke. Now I want an APL ponytail. 

I'm also thinking that if I keep wearing my hair out, I need face framing layers. My face is too long to have long hair next to it. But I'm afraid to have it cut. And I'm definitely afraid to do it myself.


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> Every time I catch a glimpse of my hair in the mirror my first thought is "I can't believe my hair is this long" followed quickly by "I want it even longer"  when I started my HHJ all I wanted was APL hair, but this hair anorexia is no joke. Now I want an APL ponytail.
> 
> I'm also thinking that if I keep wearing my hair out, I need face framing layers. My face is too long to have long hair next to it. But I'm afraid to have it cut. And I'm definitely afraid to do it myself.



If I didn't know any better I would think I typed this myself!  These are my thoughts EXACTLY!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

KiWiStyle I'm glad I have someone to commiserate with. I remember you posting awhile back about having a long face. Are you going to get layers?  My other concern about layers is I need to be able to put my hair in a pony tail or bun when I'm feeling lazy (which is 99% of the time). I'm not sure what would happen if I get face framing layers. And I'm sure layers will look good on straight and mostly straight hair, but I'm not sure how they will look on poufy braid outs.


----------



## Froreal3

GettingKinky I love layers too, but in order to do my lazy styles like a puff or bun properly, I figure I'd need my front to be at collarbone. It's below chin now and those few little pieces that stick up a surely annoying. For now I bobby pin them or tuck.


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> KiWiStyle I'm glad I have someone to commiserate with. I remember you posting awhile back about having a long face. Are you going to get layers?  My other concern about layers is I need to be able to put my hair in a pony tail or bun when I'm feeling lazy (which is 99% of the time). I'm not sure what would happen if I get face framing layers. And I'm sure layers will look good on straight and mostly straight hair, but I'm not sure how they will look on poufy braid outs.



I'm definitely not getting layers and like you said, because I do have a long head, layers and a fuller look would look best on me.  However, again like you said, will it work looking at the bigger picture?  The answer is, NO.  I think cutting layers to frame my face better or cutting bangs are not ideal for protective styling although I'm sure it works for some ladies.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North

I managed to get my hair washed today, I have some crazy NG that is acting up, shrinkage is making my hair look like it's between SL and APL  the hair anorexia is kicking in big time erplexed. I'm 13 weeks post and my TU is booked for 2 weeks time and I can't wait. I do intend to enjoy my hair for my 2 week holiday and I will be wearing it down, I have been bunning since the day after my last TU, I think I've earnt it  After that I will be going back to my buns 

On a positive note, I think I've found my HG moisturiser  Today I tried the Bee Mine Deja's milk for the first time, it is everything I've been looking for in a moisturiser. Protein free, non greasy/oily, very moisturising, it's the perfect consistency for my hair, not too thick/heavy/watery and smells delicious  

I'm looking for 3 moisturisers one without any protein, one with only silk protein ( my hair loves silk protein) and one with protein to address my different hair needs. Although there are a few more I would like to try, I really think this one will definitely be a keeper.


----------



## NikkiQ

Soooo....didn't even attempt to wash my hair today. I'll go ahead and  myself for that. Too busy helping DH study for a midterm tomorrow and get everything together for my first day back to school tomorrow. Completely nervous, but at least I can be nervous at home in front the comp instead of an actual class


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> Soooo....didn't even attempt to wash my hair today. I'll go ahead and  myself for that. Too busy helping DH study for a midterm tomorrow and get everything together for my first day back to school tomorrow. Completely nervous, but at least I can be nervous at home in front the comp instead of an actual class



That comp won't even know or care that you didn't wash yo head, girl!  Just don't be video-conferencing or your secret will be out...LOL


----------



## lamaria211

My hair loves AO HSR, I did an overnight DC last night and when I rinsed today I was in hair heaven.
I was wearing my hair in a damp bun today and my son said. "Mommy I don't like that wig" lol I'm like 4 months post so it really wasn't pretty


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Soooo....didn't even attempt to wash my hair today. I'll go ahead and  myself for that. Too busy helping DH study for a midterm tomorrow and get everything together for my first day back to school tomorrow. Completely nervous, but at least I can be nervous at home in front the comp instead of an actual class



Good luck on your first day back!


----------



## NikkiQ

Cattypus1 said:


> That comp won't even know or care that you didn't wash yo head, girl!  Just don't be video-conferencing or your secret will be out...LOL



Girl I would throw on some makeup and a wig so quick 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> Soooo....didn't even attempt to wash my hair today. I'll go ahead and  myself for that. Too busy helping DH study for a midterm tomorrow and get everything together for my first day back to school tomorrow. Completely nervous, but at least I can be nervous at home in front the comp instead of an actual class



WTG @NikkiQ keep us updated on your school progress!!!

My hair is in a braid-out and will be the next few days, then I'll bun it, or something. Who knows? I am about to take the plunge and do the Komaza Hair Care Analysis, I know there are some problems and that I need help figuring out what my hair needs, rather than trying a million different products (that I don't have money for anyway) so I can make it my final goal of hip length. Wish me luck!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Soooo....didn't even attempt to wash my hair today. I'll go ahead and  myself for that. Too busy helping DH study for a midterm tomorrow and get everything together for my first day back to school tomorrow. Completely nervous, but at least I can be nervous at home in front the comp instead of an actual class



Good luck with going back to school, you'll do great!!!  I plan to go back this year, not sure if it'll be Summer or Fall semester.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> Good luck with going back to school, you'll do great!!!  I plan to go back this year, not sure if it'll be Summer or Fall semester.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



All you need is the motivation to get it done. I figure since I'm out here in PR for 2 more years,why not do it? Dual degree program 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Froreal3

NikkiQ wow good luck with your program.  A dual degree is impressive. I went to school online and even that kicked my a.ss.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> All you need is the motivation to get it done. I figure since I'm out here in PR for 2 more years,why not do it? Dual degree program
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



What's the majors?


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> What's the majors?



BS in Health Care Management and an MBA with a concentration in Health Care Management

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## polished07

lamaria211 said:


> My hair loves AO HSR, I did an overnight DC last night and when I rinsed today I was in hair heaven.
> I was wearing my hair in a damp bun today and my son said. "Mommy I don't like that wig" lol I'm like 4 months post so it really wasn't pretty



My hair loves that stuff!!!! It's my fave to dc with that and baking soda and I'm in hair heaven


----------



## polished07

itsjusthair88 is the hair analysis expensive would love to know your thoughts on it


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ your so right the time will pass anyway! Good luck with school I know it's exciting to start something new!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Just finished cowashing. Did a protein treatment with Aphogee 2min and now im sitting around deep conditioning. After i rinse this out im gonna apply my leave in and seal with coconut oil then bun perhaps. Was gonna post some progress pics but decided to wait until the march check in instead.


----------



## Onhergrind09

I just finished doing a protein DC and I'm currently air drying.  I tried Curl Creme Brule for the first time, I'm not liking it as a moisturizer, I think it would be more useful as a styling product b/c of how it makes my hair feel. Oh well, the search for the perfect moisturizer continues.


----------



## itsjusthair88

polished07 It's like $65 and no I don't think that is a lot, I think about it like this: we spend so much on products that ultimately don't work and if we can just cut through clutter and get what we need without having to try a million things, in the end, we save money. 

I will definitely keep the thread updated I am excited and nervous...but I know it needs to be done.


----------



## trinity8mod8

My first (nice) bun! I did a braid out, oiled my hair and used 2 scrunchies and 2 spin pins. It is not as neat as I would have liked so I will just call it a messy bun lol


----------



## Angel of the North

trinity8mod8 said:


> My first bun! I did a braid out, oiled my hair and used 2 scrunchies and 2 spin pins. It is not as neat as I would have liked so I will just call it a messy bun lol




That's a big juicy bun trinity8mod8 I love it


----------



## isawstars

after having an awful experience post my usual set of twists, I'm thinking about becoming a straight haired natural.  

I made the mistake of wearing my twists for 2 weeks, then sporting a twist out for 1 week... Ugh, what was I thinking?  I just kept putting off my wash day... till I was forced to wash it...

Ya wanna know the only reason I broke down and washed my hair:







The color run (it's a 5k done in dye).  It's just powdered dye.  So I just stood outside shaking and patting my hair to get the color out... but my hair still looked grayish, so I sectioned it and washed...

I had the most knots I've see before.   I need to become more active on here to help me meet my goal.

Yall will be seeing more of me now.


----------



## GettingKinky

polished07 said:


> My hair loves that stuff!!!! It's my fave to dc with that and baking soda and I'm in hair heaven



You add baking soda to the AOHSR? How much?  Do you mix it and then put it on?  I love baking soda for shampoo, but I never thought to put it in my DC.


----------



## Guinan

@glamazon386, :birthday2!! I luv that hair style. You could even wear the curly part straight too. 

@mami2010, I can't wait to see how your curls came out! Your daughter's hair is beautiful!

@blairxo, your hair looks so nice and full!

@SunySydeofLyfe, your curls look so soft & boucey, what products did you use?

@NikkiQ, that's awesome that you decided to further your education! Good Luck!

Morning Ladies!!!!

My hair is still holding up. However, I did redo part of the front of my hair to get more practice and b/c I made the mistake of putting in the curlformers before my concert on Sat and they didnt have enough time to form on dry hair, so they looked alittle flat. But today they are perfect! 

OT, the concert was AWESOME!! I went to see Erika(sp) Badu. She performed all her songs on her 1st album and some from "Mama's Gun". The venue was packed and I was in hair heaven. There were soooo many nautrals. I saw fros, dreads, curls etc...

Happy Growing Ladies!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

hey yall....babying my hair after these braids.....I'm scared for this length check update....I do see some progress in my problem spots.  I really need to relax, but I want to give my hair some more tlc....


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

pelohello. Thank you. I am on a Nairobi kick. I used their foam wrap. Amazed never seen anything like it!!!

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> pelohello. Thank you. I am on a Nairobi kick. I used their foam wrap. Amazed never seen anything like it!!!
> 
> Suny



I also use Nairobi foam wrap and I agree, this stuff is AMAZING!!!  My sets will not be the same without it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

KiWiStyle said:


> I also use Nairobi foam wrap and I agree, this stuff is AMAZING!!!  My sets will not be the same without it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Indeed. I remember trying to set and the curls being crunchy. I never have a bad set with this.

Suny


----------



## KiWiStyle

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Indeed. I remember trying to set and the curls being crunchy. I never have a bad set with this.
> 
> Suny



The crazy part is I apply my leave-in, Paul Mitchell super skinny serum and a generous amount of foam wrap and my hair has NEVER been weighed down.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

My hair feels absolutely wonderful this morning. It's cool to the touch in very moisturized. I think I'm ready to start back doing the ghe every night. My hair had a lot of progress within this last stretch so I want to try the baggy method for this next stretch as well.


----------



## growbaby

I had an amazing hair day yesterday. On a 1.5 week old flat iron I dusted my ends, washed with my wen, did a 2 min aphogee reconstructor, DC w/ Ors replenishing for 3hrs (1st 20 mins with heat). Then put in my cant Shea butter leave-in and did 4 Bantu knots. My hair wasn't completely dry this am but I covered my palms in grapeseed oil then took them down, separated, and fluffed  my hair is now lightly waved and softer than a babies bottom  lol


----------



## deedoswell

growbaby said:


> I had an amazing hair day yesterday. On a 1.5 week old flat iron I dusted my ends, washed with my wen, did a 2 min aphogee reconstructor, DC w/ Ors replenishing for 3hrs (1st 20 mins with heat). Then put in my cant Shea butter leave-in and did 4 Bantu knots. My hair wasn't completely dry this am but I covered my palms in grapeseed oil then took them down, separated, and fluffed  my hair is now lightly waved and softer than a babies bottom  lol
> 
> View attachment 198029



Nice job!!!!  Looks soft too!


----------



## HoneyA

Stepping up my game with castor oil to the scalp. That thickens my hair. It also filled in my edges so will add it to this challenge regimen. Still just keeping my hair super moist and protected in an updo.


----------



## itsjusthair88

I can't flat twist, it's frustrating as h*ll because I can twist very well, but my flat twists suck an I know they say "practice" makes perfect, but I hate the manipulation of practicing over and over again. Anyway, I put a new protective style in, but I feel tension (the style has 2 ponytails in the back) and I'm terrified of breakage, so I might take it out. 

Besides that, just chilling, gonna put in some more twists and give my hair a good 3-week break from me, I also want to use my sulphur mix  and GHE to get a little boost before this length check (which is sure to be disappointing)

Sent from my Apple tracking device...I mean "iPhone"


----------



## NikkiQ

I think it is just not meant for me to wash my hair anytime soon. I'm now coming down with a cold or something. I feel like absolute crap right now. Blah!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> I think it is just not meant for me to wash my hair anytime soon. I'm now coming down with a cold or something. I feel like absolute crap right now. Blah!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.[/QUOTE
> 
> Feel better!!!!  You're starting classes!!!  Don't worry about washing hair right now!


----------



## lamaria211

My hair was feeling dry and sort of heavy (like it had products in it but not the right ones) so I tried M&Sing. That really didn't help so I just washed x2 with Wen 613 and taaadaaaa! I'm in love with my hurr again. I don't no why I stopped using it but its back in my life now for good. Plus dh saw an absolutely wonderful deal on qvc the other night and I'm expecting a new bottle very soon. I also got a 32oz of the fig cleanser and fig styling cream!!! I'm so excited. I also used wen 613 as my leave in before I made a little damp bun.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Starting my first nite of the greenhouse effect...again lol. I'm going to try to incorporate this method for the next 3 to 4 months. I will try to do this nightly or at least four times a week. Wish me luck!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:


> I think it is just not meant for me to wash my hair anytime soon. I'm now coming down with a cold or something. I feel like absolute crap right now. Blah!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I hope you feel better NikkiQ


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> I think it is just not meant for me to wash my hair anytime soon. I'm now coming down with a cold or something. I feel like absolute crap right now. Blah!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Make tea using lemon and honey (drink it x3 a day) , get some rest and feel better


----------



## newnyer

lamaria211 said:


> Make tea using lemon and honey (drink it x3 a day) , get some rest and feel better



NikkiQ *cough* don't forget to add a shot of whiskey or rum.   hope you feel better, too!

On another note I'm sitting here appalled & disgusted right now. Me being the cheap chick I am, I decide to wait last minute to buy my favorite weave, hoping that w/ my luck it would go on sale. WELL, with MY luck it's sold out!  I've been staring at that website all week & the one time I get ready to buy it's gone...


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks ladies. I've been taking my vitamin C and Dayquil. Feeling a bit worse this morning and OF COURSE Aunt Flow decided to come today. Just fantastic *sigh*

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## kandiekj100

I did a Henna and Indigo treatment Friday night as planned and then didn't have the energy to do anything else to it the remainder of the weekend. 

I wore my short pixie cut wig yesterday but I really wanted to wear my own hair out. I realized it had been a month since I wore my hair out and I really did miss it. So I cowashed last night and put in my 6 braids with rollers on the ends and am rocking my go-to style, The Braidout, today. I just love being able to feel my scalp. And the hennidigo treatment really has my hair looking a bit shinier and more healthy (at least to me). 

I think I'll flat-iron my hair Saturday night, and rock straight hair on my trip with DH. At least for a day, then I'll probably be back to braidouts and/or buns and probably take a wig or two just in case. 

okay, so I've rampled long enough. except I think I swear I stretched my hair to my bra the other night. I can not believe how close I am. I'm probably do for a tiny trim though. Okay, I'm done, lol.


----------



## naturalagain2

I've been enjoying my straightened hair this week. I'm gonna miss it when I wash this weekend.... I might try to stretch it a extra week. Nah I need to get in at least two tea rinses  before I put my hair in a protective style next weekend.

oh yea I wanted to add that Sevenfold butter by baskbeauty is good! It's just right and fluffy to use on flat ironed hair. It doesn't weigh down my fine hair at all. It gives off a nice shine as well. I've been putting it on my ends mostly when I pin curl at night.


----------



## NikkiQ

Got up the strength to spritz my hair with a little water/oil/leave in mix to at least keep it from drying out too much.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Got up the strength to spritz my hair with a little water/oil/leave in mix to at least keep it from drying out too much.



Get well soon. You might be stressing yourself out and breaking down your immune defenses.  Take it easy lady.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Feel better! NikkiQ

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

NikkiQ said:


> Got up the strength to spritz my hair with a little water/oil/leave in mix to at least keep it from drying out too much.



 Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## GettingKinky

naturalagain2 said:


> I've been enjoying my straightened hair this week. I'm gonna miss it when I wash this weekend.... I might try to stretch it a extra week. Nah I need to get in at least two tea rinses  before I put my hair in a protective style next weekend.



I'm feeling the same way. I'm going to miss my straightened hair, but it's also starting to feel thin so I'm looking forward to more fullness after I go swimming and wash tomorrow.


----------



## polished07

itsjusthair88 said:


> polished07 It's like $65 and no I don't think that is a lot, I think about it like this: we spend so much on products that ultimately don't work and if we can just cut through clutter and get what we need without having to try a million things, in the end, we save money.
> 
> I will definitely keep the thread updated I am excited and nervous...but I know it needs to be done.



Awesome thank for sharing!!!!


----------



## jprayze

Im cowashing or rinsing every day this week (since last Saturday) and bunning.  I'm using either MN or Liquid Gold and heavy sealing with JBCO.  If we have a snow day tomorrow (crossing fingers), I might do a DC.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Guess who did some decent flat twists?!?!?! THIS girl right here. I watched a YT video by "Fusion of Cultures" (AKA Laila) and she gave me 2 very important pieces of advice:
1. Do NOT flat twist on wet hair...which was doing
2. If you're right-handed, flat twist in a clockwise motion (THIS)

I did these two things and they really helped! My flat twists aren't the best (I'm not Afrikan God or anything), but they actually look like something now.

I'm going back and forth about relaxing/texlaxing because at the end of the day; why am I really natural? I asked my mom about the time I was relaxed and she said my hair was fine, it was thick and healthy and I would often stretch (with regular heat usage) my relaxers for 3 months or longer. I'm 80% sure I'm going to texlax, I just need to look around the forums and figure out a new regimen.

Wish my luck and NikkiQ feel better!


----------



## NikkiQ

Friends don't let friends take hair pics with meds in their system


View attachment 2013-03-05 23.37.56.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Tonto

My last length check- it was yesterday. 
Why does it seem do be hard to get to BSL for me? I'm around 5 feet 9 and it seems like my back is so long, while I think that I'm not even that tall.
Someday I wish I was 4 feet nine...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

BSL is so close I can taste it. *Sigh* This time I hope to get there and surpass it. #FingersCrossed


----------



## lamaria211

Just woke up from my 7hr nap lol.
M&S with Bee Mine moisture cream and avocado oil. I'm only going to use a little because I plan on DCing tomorrow!


----------



## Trixie58

hello NikkiQ et al, I am joining. want to make BSL by labor day (6 mos, 3 in, i think thats about right). also focused on growing out my nape breakage, so i am in the thicker fuller hair challenge also.
nothing big--washing and DC'ing when my hair needs it, rinsing with aloe vera juice, using a leave-in, baggying w moisturizer & coconut oil, and using protein treatments here and there. minimal trims. stretching relaxers to every 2 months, so 3 over the time period. also focused on my nape, so NO wrapping, massaging castor oil + infusium 23 into the area. only blow dry the roots when i have a special event, otherwise no heat.


----------



## NikkiQ

Trixie58


----------



## JJamiah

I am so loving that pic @NikkiQ.... all that red hair 
HUH....
I will get there one day. Still pecking along and nothing major to report. For this month each week I will be doing a curlformer set . I bought a new set of curlformers the  extra wide ones I can't wait until they come, because I will use those until I out grow them. I want more of a doobie look, instead of a twirly curl look right now that I am getting with curlformers long and wide. I am going out each weekend this month so I need my hair on point. In between I will do my wash n goes since going to swimm class messes up my doo. 

Any NY,NJ, PA ladies there is a hair expo in Brooklyn, NY on April 20, 2013. If you'd like to come pm me and I will forward you the information. I will definitely be there with bells on


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Friends don't let friends take hair pics with meds in their system
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

growbaby said:


> I had an amazing hair day yesterday. On a 1.5 week old flat iron I dusted my ends, washed with my wen, did a 2 min aphogee reconstructor, DC w/ Ors replenishing for 3hrs (1st 20 mins with heat). Then put in my cant Shea butter leave-in and did 4 Bantu knots. My hair wasn't completely dry this am but I covered my palms in grapeseed oil then took them down, separated, and fluffed  my hair is now lightly waved and softer than a babies bottom  lol
> 
> View attachment 198029


 
Your hair looks so pretty. It looks like a looser braidout. I havent done a bantu set in years! I might try to do that after out length check.


----------



## HoneyA

NikkiQ your hair is looking nice! love the colour!


----------



## Guinan

trinity8mod8 said:


> My first (nice) bun! I did a braid out, oiled my hair and used 2 scrunchies and 2 spin pins. It is not as neat as I would have liked so I will just call it a messy bun lol
> 
> View attachment 197891
> 
> View attachment 197895
> 
> View attachment 197901


 
Your bun looks sooooo juicey Your hair looks soo nice and healthy since your "perm". Did you have to adjust your reggie?


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Friends don't let friends take hair pics with meds in their system
> 
> 
> View attachment 198231
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 
LMBAO!!!! Wow the front of your hair is getting so long. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Guinan

Hey Ladies,

Question, do any of yall have the "u" shape trim. I am sooo in love with how reneice trims hair and I would like (cross fingers) to do it myself for our next length check. Now I googled how to do a "u" shape trim and they said to put your hair in a pony tail and then attached another pony tail holder under the pony tail and slide it down until you get to your ends. I watch prettywitty77 utube channel and notice she trims her hair the same way and has a "u" shape or is trying to get a "u" shape. Does that sound right?

Do any of yall have a "u" shape trim?

Happy Growing Ladies


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello I think once my hair gets a bit longer, I'll start to have my hair trimmed into the U shape if it doesn't do it on it's own. I love how it looks


----------



## mami2010

I washed my hair today then DC and roller set.  Roller setting and drying my hair is taking longer these days.  When I roller set I am seeing longer lengths now ( I have to stretch my arm out further). So I am excited to see what I have accomplished this first length check.


----------



## Mjon912

NikkiQ and everyone else I hope you all feel better and stay better, my dd has a cold as well, no fun
NikkiQ your hair is growing nicely!!!
Tonto your hair looks so close to BSL! You'll be there soon!!!!
Trixie58 hello!!! Good luck on your journey to longer healthier hair =)


----------



## mami2010

I took down my rollers


----------



## KiWiStyle

mami2010 said:


> I took down my rollers



Beautiful curls!!!  A friend bought me those same earrings but without the heart in the center.  I've had them over a year and have yet to figure out what to wear them with, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

Bye-bye straight hair. I'm off to take a surfing lesson.!!!!!!   





My hair won't be straight again until April 25 when I go for my colored cellophane treatment, so this will have to be my March length check.

ETA:  I'm really going to miss my sleek, bouncy ponytail. I wish heat wasn't so damaging, or that roller sets were as quick as a flat iron.


----------



## jprayze

GettingKinky said:


> Bye-bye straight hair. I'm off to take a surfing lesson.!!!!!!
> 
> My hair won't be straight again until April 25 when I go for my colored cellophane treatment, so this will have to be my March length check.



You hair looks great...almost there!


----------



## GettingKinky

mami2010 said:


> I took down my rollers



I love your curls. How long did it take you to set and dry?


----------



## mami2010

GettingKinky said:
			
		

> I love your curls. How long did it take you to set and dry?



30 mins to set and 2 hours to dry


----------



## GettingKinky

Two hours? And your dryer looks like a good one. I just can't imagine doing that once a week. Sigh...I guess straight hair just isn't meant to be for me.


----------



## GettingKinky

LHCF has totally warped my thinking. We went to a luau last night and all the performers have at least MBL hair, but I only considered the ones with WHIP length to have long hair. That's just crazy!


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> Bye-bye straight hair. I'm off to take a surfing lesson.!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 198355
> 
> 
> 
> My hair won't be straight again until April 25 when I go for my colored cellophane treatment, so this will have to be my March length check.
> 
> ETA: I'm really going to miss my sleek, bouncy ponytail. I wish heat wasn't so damaging, or that roller sets were as quick as a flat iron.


 
Well dang GettingKinky your almost BSL. Your hair looks so thick and healthy


----------



## Guinan

mami2010 said:


> I took down my rollers


 
Your curls look so pretty! That's a nice hair dryer you have and kitchen


----------



## KiWiStyle

mami2010 said:


> 30 mins to set and 2 hours to dry



I'm the complete opposite, LOL!  1 hour to set and 25 minutes to dry.  I can't wait to master roller placement.  1 hr start to finish is a dream come true!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> Your curls look so pretty! That's a nice hair dryer you have and kitchen



mami2010 I was thinking the same thing about your kitchen.


----------



## GettingKinky

jprayze said:


> You hair looks great...almost there!





pelohello said:


> Well dang GettingKinky your almost BSL. Your hair looks so thick and healthy



Thanks guys!!

I think I have about an inch to go if I use this bikini to measure. Which means another 10 weeks at least. My hair grows slowly.


----------



## GettingKinky

Arghhh!  I just washed my hair and my stylist got my last texlax waaay to straight. Now I have ~1-2 inches of almost straight roots, 5-6 inches of very lightly texlaxed hair and the rest bonelaxed. 

Next shampoo I'm going to try a protein conditioner to see if the roots will curl up. Otherwise I'm not sure what to do. There's no way I want to try and do a corrective on the middle portion, but these straight roots just don't go with the rest of my hair. 

Grrrrrrr. :-(   :-(     :-(


----------



## bajandoc86

My second set of curlformers is here! It is on and poppin' nah!


----------



## NikkiQ

Hopeflly tomorrow I will feel better so I can wash my freakin hair. My scalp is starting to itch like crazy. Its time...

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Firstborn2

I finally got around to making a sulphur mix. I'm only going to use it on my hairline. I'm hoping it will help my hair to start filling in. Other than that, I haven't done anything special to my hair, keeping it moisturized and in a braided bun...


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> Hopeflly tomorrow I will feel better so I can wash my freakin hair. My scalp is starting to itch like crazy. Its time...
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I hope you feel better soon. Being sick is no fun.


----------



## ImanAdero

Today I put my nearly week old hair into miss Celie braids. I probably have about 20 braids all over my head. 

I'll try to keep them in for another week. 

Next week I'm gonna attempt to cornrow my hair myself and hopefully I'll do them well enough to be able to wear them out of the house.


----------



## isawstars

GettingKinky said:


> Arghhh!  I just washed my hair and my stylist got my last texlax waaay to straight. Now I have ~1-2 inches of almost straight roots, 5-6 inches of very lightly texlaxed hair and the rest bonelaxed.
> 
> Next shampoo I'm going to try a protein conditioner to see if the roots will curl up. Otherwise I'm not sure what to do. There's no way I want to try and do a corrective on the middle portion, but these straight roots just don't go with the rest of my hair.
> 
> Grrrrrrr. :-(   :-(     :-(



GettingKinky. I feel your pain. I loved being texlaxed but I went natural bc of the inconsistency of my texture. Such a pain. Whenever I almost grew out the straight hair, it would happen again. I never tried a protein treatment though. I hope it works out.

I'd like to find out. Let me know.


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks isawstars. I think the protein treatment is just wishful thinking, but I'm going to try it this weekend anyway. I really don't like this straight part. Now I'm just hoping that when its further down the strand it won't look so bad. That's probably wishful thinking too. :


----------



## NikkiQ

Feeling a little better today. I can actually breathe out of my nose again AND I don't sound like a man anymore!  Hair washing will happen today dammit. I can't take this anymore!


----------



## KiWiStyle

ImanAdero said:


> Today I put my nearly week old hair into miss Celie braids. I probably have about 20 braids all over my head.
> 
> I'll try to keep them in for another week.
> 
> Next week I'm gonna attempt to cornrow my hair myself and hopefully I'll do them well enough to be able to wear them out of the house.



I've been on this board for 2 years and just now learned the correct pronunciation of the term (Celie).  I always called them ce(short e)lie braids.  But this post here helped me understand exactly where the term comes from because ImanAdero added Miss before it...Miss Celie Braids.  You really do learn something new everyday!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> Arghhh! I just washed my hair and my stylist got my last texlax waaay to straight. Now I have ~1-2 inches of almost straight roots, 5-6 inches of very lightly texlaxed hair and the rest bonelaxed.
> 
> Next shampoo I'm going to try a protein conditioner to see if the roots will curl up. Otherwise I'm not sure what to do. There's no way I want to try and do a corrective on the middle portion, but these straight roots just don't go with the rest of my hair.
> 
> Grrrrrrr. :-( :-( :-(


 
That used to happen to me when I used to get my hair done at the salon. I learned a couple of things in order for me to texlax my hair the way I wanted. 1. I had to learn to texlax myself or switch to a hair dresser that understood what I meant. My hair dresser just was not understanding the whole concept of texlax. 2. I had to learn my hair type/texture & porosity. This was huge for me. My hair type/texture and porosity is crazie. My hair is all different types of texture & porosity. By me self-relaxing and doing the half and half method, I was able to texturized my hair according to the need. For example, my hair in the front is mainly in the 3's fine/coarse texture, so I know that I don't need to leave the texturizer on to long. The back of my hair is mainly 3c's & 4's. Fine on the sides but very coarse in the middle. 3. I had to switch relaxers. I used to use Mizani BB but it was just too strong for my hair and scalp. I kept getting burned & scabs and it made my hair too straight. 

When my hair dresser got my hair too straight, protein did help alittle. I used Joico Reconstructor shampoo and followed up with Joico reconstructor conditioner. It was still too straight, but not as straight as when she relaxed it.


----------



## jprayze

SO and I are going to try to get our photos taken again this weekend.  He has one request--wear your real hair.  No problem with that really, but I'm trying to limit my direct heat usage and that's the first style I gravitate to...flat iron my hair! 

Right now, I'm wearing a twist out and turned out nicely except I put rollers on the end and it's a bit curlier than I really intended.  Not sure if I want to wear this style for the pics.  Maybe I will get a roller set.  Decisions, decisions, decisions!


----------



## isawstars

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks isawstars. I think the protein treatment is just wishful thinking, but I'm going to try it this weekend anyway. I really don't like this straight part. Now I'm just hoping that when its further down the strand it won't look so bad. That's probably wishful thinking too. :



GettingKinky

Are you going to use a hardcore protein?  like one that needs to dry hard then wash out?  I think that's what I would do.  Or maybe use two eggs and put it on your roots... let it dry?

good luck!


----------



## Mjon912

Happy 1 year restart to my healthy hair journey to me!!!! =) 
Yesterday I PrePoos with my usual oils and honey, washed, conditioned, deep conditioned with Lekair cholesterol plus, a clear rinse and honey, added my leave-ins and sealed, roller set and sat under the dryer, flat ironed my roots and wrapped for bed. (Dang that was a lot just to type lol) I'm loving my natural hair! Almost 29 weeks post and my roots are damn near straight! 



After I took my rollers out, flat ironed for bed and took down my wrap in the AM... The last pic is my comparison pic from March last year to March this year... Woohoo


----------



## Guinan

I was going through my email & I found all these pics of my hair when it was natural. I'm starting to miss it Especially when I found a pic when my hair was blow dried. Maybe going natural might be in my future again

A couple of them is when it was straighten and then the curly ones are with hair gel.


----------



## Guinan

Mjon912 said:


> Happy 1 year restart to my healthy hair journey to me!!!! =)
> Yesterday I PrePoos with my usual oils and honey, washed, conditioned, deep conditioned with Lekair cholesterol plus, a clear rinse and honey, added my leave-ins and sealed, roller set and sat under the dryer, flat ironed my roots and wrapped for bed. (Dang that was a lot just to type lol) I'm loving my natural hair! Almost 29 weeks post and my roots are damn near straight!
> 
> View attachment 198473
> 
> After I took my rollers out, flat ironed for bed and took down my wrap in the AM... The last pic is my comparison pic from March last year to March this year... Woohoo


 
I def see sum growth Your roots are very straight to be 29 wks. I think when I straighten my hair I will roller set(using curlformers) & then flat iron too. Good Job


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> Arghhh!  I just washed my hair and my stylist got my last texlax waaay to straight. Now I have ~1-2 inches of almost straight roots, 5-6 inches of very lightly texlaxed hair and the rest bonelaxed.
> 
> Next shampoo I'm going to try a protein conditioner to see if the roots will curl up. Otherwise I'm not sure what to do. There's no way I want to try and do a corrective on the middle portion, but these straight roots just don't go with the rest of my hair.
> 
> Grrrrrrr. :-(   :-(     :-(



I hate when that happens.  Is it even possible to get consistent results without doing the half/half method and going to a stylist?  If you're doing your entire head in one step, I think it's virtually impossible to not have consistent results.  If someone knows how to do it, please share so I can share the info with my stylist.

My stylist relaxed my hair back in January and although I'm not looking to be texlaxed, I do like some texture in my strands.  She did a really good job with my instructions and leaving my front hairline area texlaxed.  BUT, my nape is bone straight.  My ponytail looks bad back there because its flat and the rest is thick...not a good look.  She even did the mid relaxer protein step and my straight hair didn't revert at all, so it's worth a try but I wouldn't bet in it.

I want to be slightly texlaxed but not completely but I know the only way to get consistent results is to start SR and do the half/half method.  I don't know why, but I'm terrified of self-relaxing.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

Washed and dc done now back to my trusty wig...taking these braids out next week that will be a month of gheing and wigging


----------



## Mjon912

pelohello thanks! Which curl formers do you use, I got the extra thick ones and my hair is to long,it came right out of the end so I can't use them =\


----------



## Trixie58

I got a 1 inch trim yesterday because I was at the salon and after she took blew out my hair, the ends looked horrible. So my deadline is extended to Nov  will post pics soon


----------



## NikkiQ

Hair has been washed and DCing right now. That water felt like HEAVEN!!! *sigh* One happy camper right now 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I've been letting my hair go so today I'm going to deep condition while I clean. and I'm going to mix up some kimmaytube  leave in conditioner because it work so well when I first big chopped

Sent from somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## GettingKinky

isawstars said:


> GettingKinky
> 
> Are you going to use a hardcore protein?  like one that needs to dry hard then wash out?  I think that's what I would do.  Or maybe use two eggs and put it on your roots... let it dry?
> 
> good luck!



I was going to use Mizani Renew Fortifying shampoo and masque, but maybe I need to find something stronger. This one you just leave on for 5-10 minutes and then rinse out.


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> That used to happen to me when I used to get my hair done at the salon. I learned a couple of things in order for me to texlax my hair the way I wanted. 1. I had to learn to texlax myself or switch to a hair dresser that understood what I meant. My hair dresser just was not understanding the whole concept of texlax. 2. I had to learn my hair type/texture & porosity. This was huge for me. My hair type/texture and porosity is crazie. My hair is all different types of texture & porosity. By me self-relaxing and doing the half and half method, I was able to texturized my hair according to the need. For example, my hair in the front is mainly in the 3's fine/coarse texture, so I know that I don't need to leave the texturizer on to long. The back of my hair is mainly 3c's & 4's. Fine on the sides but very coarse in the middle. 3. I had to switch relaxers. I used to use Mizani BB but it was just too strong for my hair and scalp. I kept getting burned & scabs and it made my hair too straight.
> 
> When my hair dresser got my hair too straight, protein did help alittle. I used Joico Reconstructor shampoo and followed up with Joico reconstructor conditioner. It was still too straight, but not as straight as when she relaxed it.



My stylist has done a really good job for the past year ~6 touchups. She puts it in in under 10 minutes and then rinses it out at 10-11 minutes. This time I think she smoothed it a little. My hair must straighten very easily. I can't believe she used to leave it on for 20+ minutes since I can have very straight hair in 10. I wonder if she used a different strength this time, my head started burning very early (I haven't burned since I started texlaxing), but I thought it was because I worked out that morning.  I think I stopped paying attention since she's been doing so well. I'm going to have to be more vigilant going forward since I don't want to try and do it myself.  

BTW your natural hair looks great! Did you start texlaxing because it made your hair easier to manage?


----------



## GettingKinky

KiWiStyle said:


> I hate when that happens.  Is it even possible to get consistent results without doing the half/half method and going to a stylist?  If you're doing your entire head in one step, I think it's virtually impossible to not have consistent results.  If someone knows how to do it, please share so I can share the info with my stylist.
> 
> My stylist relaxed my hair back in January and although I'm not looking to be texlaxed, I do like some texture in my strands.  She did a really good job with my instructions and leaving my front hairline area texlaxed.  BUT, my nape is bone straight.  My ponytail looks bad back there because its flat and the rest is thick...not a good look.  She even did the mid relaxer protein step and my straight hair didn't revert at all, so it's worth a try but I wouldn't bet in it.
> 
> I want to be slightly texlaxed but not completely but I know the only way to get consistent results is to start SR and do the half/half method.  I don't know why, but I'm terrified of self-relaxing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



What's SR?

I'm not holding out hope for the protein, but I have to try. I guess I'm just going to have to get used to it. For now it makes good ponytails sleek roots and a thick pony.


----------



## ImanAdero

So... I have been on a no product buying trip (at least TRYING not to buy anything new)...

But Ebates is having double cash back (8%) on Vitacost... I have been wanting to try Aubrey Organics, which they have... But I feel like I need to use up the other 4 conditioners sitting in my shower before I even THINK of buying a new one.

Oh Product Junkie-ism... I thought I was through with you!


----------



## Guinan

Mjon912 said:


> pelohello thanks! Which curl formers do you use, I got the extra thick ones and my hair is to long,it came right out of the end so I can't use them =\



I have the extra long & extra wide styling kit. I did buy the long & wide & they were too short for the back of my hair but great for the front.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> My stylist has done a really good job for the past year ~6 touchups. She puts it in in under 10 minutes and then rinses it out at 10-11 minutes. This time I think she smoothed it a little. My hair must straighten very easily. I can't believe she used to leave it on for 20+ minutes since I can have very straight hair in 10. I wonder if she used a different strength this time, my head started burning very early (I haven't burned since I started texlaxing), but I thought it was because I worked out that morning.  I think I stopped paying attention since she's been doing so well. I'm going to have to be more vigilant going forward since I don't want to try and do it myself.
> 
> BTW your natural hair looks great! Did you start texlaxing because it made your hair easier to manage?



Thaxs! Those pics r from 2005 & my then hair dresser told me texturizing would make it easier to do my hair & it wasn't a perm but a natural approach to soften my texture. Even though she lied about it being natural, texturizing does make it easier to do my hair.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Put my hair in 4 big ol' fat Celies after detangling and washing out the DC. I used the Bioinfusion balm I bought from Walgreens this past Sunday along with Lustrasilk cholesterol. Made detangling fairly easy.


----------



## Fhrizzball

Forgive the back fat and the too small bra (working on those both), but would like to know if this could be considered BSL or is my bra too high up for that? Also where would MBL be exactly as that is one milestone that I can never seem to understand as wouldn't it be determined by your bra band thickness?







My hair has been a mess as of late due to a box dye job gone bad. I can blame henna on that. As it is, I'm once bitten twice shy of color at the moment so I'm just covering my awefully vibrant edges with headbands as I wait for the color to grow out. I even picked up henna again in hopes of it darkening the color some. The upside is that I'll be able to track my new growth for once.


----------



## NikkiQ

Fhrizzball your bra doesn't look too high at all! Looks like someone is BSL!!! What say you ladies?? Our first graduate??!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Fhrizzball said:


> Forgive the back fat and the too small bra (working on those both), but would like to know if this could be considered BSL or is my bra too high up for that? Also where would MBL be exactly as that is one milestone that I can never seem to understand as wouldn't it be determined by your bra band thickness?
> 
> My hair has been a mess as of late due to a box dye job gone bad. I can blame henna on that. As it is, I'm once bitten twice shy of color at the moment so I'm just covering my awefully vibrant edges with headbands as I wait for the color to grow out. I even picked up henna again in hopes of it darkening the color some. The upside is that I'll be able to track my new growth for once.



Looks like it to me, CONGRATULATIONS Fhrizzball!!  Where did you buy your henna?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Fhrizzball your bra doesn't look too high at all! Looks like someone is BSL!!! What say you ladies?? Our first graduate??!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I thought she was the first graduate but wasn't sure...YEA!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster

Fhrizzball  on making BSL, I think you might be our first one of the year. MBL confuses me too, I think it is half way down your back. For most of us it is a few inches from BSL.

:birthday2 NikkiQ Happy belated birthday, I hope you had a blast celebrating.


----------



## deedoswell

Congratulations Fhrizzball!!!! I'm with Seamonster also; MBL confuses me too!!! But I do think it is a few inches from BSL.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hey Fhrizzball you made it girl!!!! CONGRATULATIONS...and yes, MBL is a very confusing concept for me, and I've found out that MBL and BSL are at the same place for me. 


Congratulations!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Seamonster my birthday was in September  but thanks anyway 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Onhergrind09

Just finished co-washing with Nothing But Cleansing Conditioner, it was my first time using it.  I'm not a huge fan of the scent, but it seemed to work well while I was using it in the shower.  I'm looking for something I can use to dilute my 613 to make it last longer, this might be it, I still have a bottle of As I Am co-wash that I've yet to try.  

Sitting under my bonnet dryer so that I don't got to sleep with wet hair.  It'll be interesting to see how this works for me since I've pretty much been exclusively air drying for over a year.


----------



## Fhrizzball

NikkiQ said:


> @Fhrizzball your bra doesn't look too high at all! Looks like someone is BSL!!! What say you ladies?? Our first graduate??!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.





KiWiStyle said:


> Looks like it to me, CONGRATULATIONS @Fhrizzball!!  Where did you buy your henna?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Aww shucks. It's only my longest layer though so you'll be stuck with me for awhile yet. I got my henna from HennaSook to try out their Red Raj. I think though that I'll try out fromnaturewithlove as I think I can get more bang for my buck. Their henna is currently out of stock though so I'm going to need to find a way to make my henna stretch until then.


----------



## ajargon02

Checking in early. Decided to try my new babyliss on a small section. Doesn look like too much has change in a month.
I will upload photos tomorrow.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Fhrizzball said:


> Aww shucks. It's only my longest layer though so you'll be stuck with me for awhile yet. I got my henna from HennaSook to try out their Red Raj. I think though that I'll try out fromnaturewithlove as I think I can get more bang for my buck. Their henna is currently out of stock though so I'm going to need to find a way to make my henna stretch until then.



I'm glad you're hanging around a bit .  I buy my henna from Henna Sooq as well and I love it. I've never tried the Red Raj though, I'm sticking with the Jamila.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jessicarabbit

Checking in. I haven't been getting on much because of school, kids, etc. lately I've been too busy for anything extra (including messing with my hair everyday). So for the past month or so I've just been pre poo/ washing/ tea rinse/dcing once a week, detangling, then plaiting into about 10 celies until the next week. (Under wigs) I m&s as needed and Saran Wrap every other day. So far I'm loving this Reggie. Minimal breakage, new growth like butta, hair shiny and strong. I pulled my hair and it was touching my bra. So I'm thinking come march 31 when I relax I will b bsl. 


I love simple Reggie's.


----------



## Onhergrind09

Fhrizzball, Congrats!!!


----------



## Mjon912

I've come to the conclusion that I'm getting a relaxer next week... It took me 14 hours to do my hair yesterday =\... I'm about to have another baby and I like to wear my hair straight, I just don't have the time for it, plus I was envying straight hair naturals because of the thickness but looking through my fotki I realized that when my hair was healthy my texlaxed hair was pretty thick... Why am I putting myself through these long annoying wash days when I really don't need to


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Mjon912 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that I'm getting a relaxer next week... It took me 14 hours to do my hair yesterday =\... I'm about to have another baby and I like to wear my hair straight, I just don't have the time for it, plus I was envying straight hair naturals because of the thickness but looking through my fotki I realized that when my hair was healthy my texlaxed hair was pretty thick... Why am I putting myself through these long annoying wash days when I really don't need to



Wow! It has never taken me that long but having to plan a day to do my hair is one of the many reasons I texlaxed. I have the thickness and health as a texlaxer also so I completely understand where you're coming. I took three months to finalize my decision and became obsessed with YouTube videos of relaxed heads.

Congratulations on the baby and you know you have support here whatever you decide.


----------



## Froreal3

Yay! Fhrizzball Congrats on making BSL! MBL would be half your back. Like others said, it's usually a few inches away from BSL.


----------



## Froreal3

As for me, I had these mini braids in, but I took them out today after only a little less than two weeks. I was supposed to keep them in for 6 weeks, but I didn't like the way my ends were hanging out. Even though I pinned them or cornrowed them up, I was scared of the manipulation of my ends even to M&S every other day.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Looks like BSL to me!! Congrats Fhrizzball!! On to MBL now!


----------



## Guinan

Fhrizzball said:


> Forgive the back fat and the too small bra (working on those both), but would like to know if this could be considered BSL or is my bra too high up for that? Also where would MBL be exactly as that is one milestone that I can never seem to understand as wouldn't it be determined by your bra band thickness?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair has been a mess as of late due to a box dye job gone bad. I can blame henna on that. As it is, I'm once bitten twice shy of color at the moment so I'm just covering my awefully vibrant edges with headbands as I wait for the color to grow out. I even picked up henna again in hopes of it darkening the color some. The upside is that I'll be able to track my new growth for once.


 
Congrats on making BSL!!!. How long did it take you to get from APL to BSL?


----------



## Guinan

lindsaywhat said:


> Checking in. I haven't been getting on much because of school, kids, etc. lately I've been too busy for anything extra (including messing with my hair everyday). So for the past month or so I've just been pre poo/ washing/ tea rinse/dcing once a week, detangling, then plaiting into about 10 celies until the next week. (Under wigs) I m&s as needed and Saran Wrap every other day. So far I'm loving this Reggie. Minimal breakage, new growth like butta, hair shiny and strong. I pulled my hair and it was touching my bra. So I'm thinking come march 31 when I relax I will b bsl.
> 
> 
> I love simple Reggie's.


 
That is a simple reggie Question about the Saran Wrap. After you M&S you just wrap your hair with the Saran Wrap? How long do you keep the Saran Wrap on and does your hair get wet?


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:


> Congrats on making BSL!!!. How long did it take you to get from APL to BSL?



^^^^^ I second this question.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Mjon912 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that I'm getting a relaxer next week... It took me 14 hours to do my hair yesterday =\... I'm about to have another baby and I like to wear my hair straight, I just don't have the time for it, plus I was envying straight hair naturals because of the thickness but looking through my fotki I realized that when my hair was healthy my texlaxed hair was pretty thick... Why am I putting myself through these long annoying wash days when I really don't need to


 
Do you know what relaxer/texturizer you will be using? I have the same sentiment. Even though I LOVED being natural, I was just too much work for me. I might go back to being natural, but for right now, I'm enjoying my texturized hair. I can't wait to see pics

Congrats on the new little one


----------



## Guinan

Happy Friday Ladies!!

2morrow is my hair wash day & I can't wait. The curls lasted alittle over a week; especially in the back of my hair. The front is a different story. So I am going to work on making the front curls last longer. I think it has something to do with the way I set it for bed. 

2morrow I am going to deep deep deep condition my hair and do my weekly protein. Since I've started doing weekly protein, I've noticed less shedding and breakage. I also alternate between a sulfate protein shampoo and a non-sulfate moisturizing shampoo. 

I'm excited about our upcoming length check. Mainly cause I want to test out my new flat iron and I plan on cutting my hair to make the "u" shape. Hopefully this wont be disaster. I plan on just trimming in a "u" shape at each length check. I will def post pics of the outcome (as you can see I LUV posting pics).

Happy Growing Ladies!


----------



## jessicarabbit

pelohello said:


> That is a simple reggie Question about the Saran Wrap. After you M&S you just wrap your hair with the Saran Wrap? How long do you keep the Saran Wrap on and does your hair get wet?



Yep I just m&s, wrap the Saran Wrap around my head (2 sheets of it), put a shower cap over that then a dug rag or wig cap. I leave it on overnight and the whole next day, and when I take it off my hair is damp.


----------



## jessicarabbit

pelohello said:


> Happy Friday Ladies!!
> 
> 2morrow is my hair wash day & I can't wait. The curls lasted alittle over a week; especially in the back of my hair. The front is a different story. So I am going to work on making the front curls last longer. I think it has something to do with the way I set it for bed.
> 
> 2morrow I am going to deep deep deep condition my hair and do my weekly protein. Since I've started doing weekly protein, I've noticed less shedding and breakage. I also alternate between a sulfate protein shampoo and a non-sulfate moisturizing shampoo.
> 
> I'm excited about our upcoming length check. Mainly cause I want to test out my new flat iron and I plan on cutting my hair to make the "u" shape. Hopefully this wont be disaster. I plan on just trimming in a "u" shape at each length check. I will def post pics of the outcome (as you can see I LUV posting pics).
> 
> Happy Growing Ladies!



I excited about the length check too! I miss my hair!


----------



## NikkiQ

Love being able to log on and put up our first BSL goal reacher! Congrats Fhrizzball


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> Love being able to log on and put up our first BSL goal reacher! Congrats Fhrizzball



I was really happy too: bsl is a bear, so glad fhrizzball broke the ice


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Not posting much these days, but dropping by to say hey and congrats Fhrizzball for making BSL! 

Glad Spring is near, hoping for a growth spurt by June. Doing wash n gos mostly, and my shedding is down from last Fall  keep up the good work, Ladies!


----------



## felic1

lindsaywhat... Do you use the saran wrap instead of a shower cap type baggie? Thanks!


----------



## Mjon912

Fhrizzball CONGRATS on BSL!!!!
pelohello thanks, I'm going to return my curlformers, I haven't gotten the hang of them and I like the ones that have the biggest curl but they are to short...Oh Well
KaramelDiva1978 it's crazy, if I could just sit and do my hair it wouldn't take that long but between the whole process of doing hair, then having to take care of my 2year old, cook, clean, try to spend some time with my honey, it's to long, one of the reasons I stopped relaxing was because I hated the process but I'll take a long process once every 4 months over every 2weeks any day...Thank You
pelohello I've got a small jar of silk elements with olive oil under my bathroom sink still...I wonder if I had it since before aug is it still good??? I just use that, regular strength and add some jojoba oil and relax in sections...and Thank You


----------



## Fhrizzball

Aww thankies. Hopefully by summer I can be full BSL. These layers are driving me crazy. It took forever to reach BSL because I would get to BSB and then keep having setbacks. I think i was doing too much with my hair via twistiing so right now I'm just doing low manipulation styles and upping my moisture and it's been retaining pretty well. It took almost 2 years for that to happen sadly enough. Let's just hope my retention keeps up as I can't wait to have a summer growth spurt right about now. If i'm lucky Wl might even be in my future this year even though that's about 4 inches away.

Can't wait for our first checkin though to see other join the finish line with me!


----------



## Sholapie

Fhrizzball congrat!! Well done 

I've added another wig to my collection of 1 wig lol doing my first wash and condition with cornrows later today


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> SO and I are going to try to get our photos taken again this weekend. He has one request--wear your real hair. No problem with that really, but I'm trying to limit my direct heat usage and that's the first style I gravitate to...flat iron my hair!
> 
> Right now, I'm wearing a twist out and turned out nicely except I put rollers on the end and it's a bit curlier than I really intended. Not sure if I want to wear this style for the pics. Maybe I will get a roller set. Decisions, decisions, decisions!


 
Heat threat averted...I'm doing a twist out and letting it air dry.  Close one!


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats Fhrizzball!!!! Your hair looks awesome!


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, been bogged down with work. Just checking in

congrats Fhrizzball 

a while back I was obsessed with length checking my hair, now I really couldnt care less lol. Im not even looking forward to my end of march length check ... not in a bad way. Just that everything seems ok so Im just gonna let my hair do what its gotta do.


----------



## jessicarabbit

felic1 said:


> lindsaywhat... Do you use the saran wrap instead of a shower cap type baggie? Thanks!



I use both! I wrap my hair with Saran Wrap. 2 layers, then put the shower cap on top. My hair is really damp when I remove it


----------



## newnyer

Congratulations Fhrizzball!!! Can't wait til I'm where you are!  

As for me, still have my sew in appt set for next week. But I noticed today that I have some breakage at my nape.  I wear buns everyday, & try to move them around to each side every few days, but I probably should start making them a little higher.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Soooooo...made an appointment to get a press tomorrow, somebody please help me!!!! What should I do to prep!?!?!??!?!

Here's what I have in mind:
-shampoo with something...IDK yet (LOL this isn't starting off well)
-A light protein (somebody tell me what qualifies as a light protein? Maybe GPB with egg added?)
-overnight DC with everything that is moisturizing.

Homegirl who is doing it promised to be gentle, and I am bringing my own combs and such, I will detangle as much as possible before I get there and put it in some twists. I am getting it blow-dried and pressed, but I wanted to ask for a roller-set and press, hat do ya'll think? I don't like bone-straight hair anyway. 

I don't know, I'm so nervous about this, I might just cancel. It's just that I'm flying to New York for a big job interview next week and I want to wear it straight. I'm contemplating also because I already made my appointment to get it straightened for the March 31st length check, but this might have to be it for me. I'm nervous as h*ll, like I am having an anxiety attack just thinking about it after seeing people on here talk about having heat damage from just a few press' over a year or 2 period. 

Somebody please help me/talk me out of it.


----------



## nemi95

I'm in!!

*Current hair length* - APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Transitioning *- when fully natural I'm thinking about applying a texturizer. 

*BSL goal month* - September 2013 

*Current Reggie and styling choices* - Currently I shampoo/DC once a week and usually wear a twist out for 2-3 days, then bun for 2-3 days. Wash, air dry then flatiron. Prefer wearing my hair straight, but don't want to apply heat weekly so I alternate weeks. I m&s every other night. The products I use depend on my hair style. I like to use Bonacure Sealed Ends or Elastica QP Olive Oil and Mango when my hair is straight and I can use something heavier when I have a twist out. 

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
Trying more protective styles. I think buns are boring and I loose a lot of hair in the detangling process after a twist out/braid out. I will try NJoy's sulfur mix for 1 month & I'm looking for a replacement for my Nioxin vitamins. 

I will post a picture tomorrow. Right now my hair is getting a DC.


----------



## Guinan

itsjusthair88 said:


> Soooooo...made an appointment to get a press tomorrow, somebody please help me!!!! What should I do to prep!?!?!??!?!
> 
> Here's what I have in mind:
> -shampoo with something...IDK yet (LOL this isn't starting off well)
> -A light protein (somebody tell me what qualifies as a light protein? Maybe GPB with egg added?)
> -overnight DC with everything that is moisturizing.
> 
> Homegirl who is doing it promised to be gentle, and I am bringing my own combs and such, I will detangle as much as possible before I get there and put it in some twists. I am getting it blow-dried and pressed, but I wanted to ask for a roller-set and press, hat do ya'll think? I don't like bone-straight hair anyway.
> 
> I don't know, I'm so nervous about this, I might just cancel. It's just that I'm flying to New York for a big job interview next week and I want to wear it straight. I'm contemplating also because I already made my appointment to get it straightened for the March 31st length check, but this might have to be it for me. I'm nervous as h*ll, like I am having an anxiety attack just thinking about it after seeing people on here talk about having heat damage from just a few press' over a year or 2 period.
> 
> Somebody please help me/talk me out of it.



Don't be nervous! Try it out, hair should be fun. While she is doing ur hair, if she starts to do sumthing cray cray, stop her & correct her. I think with ur protein & dc u should be fine.

Good luck on ur job interview! 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## itsjusthair88

pelohello said:


> Don't be nervous! Try it out, hair should be fun. While she is doing ur hair, if she starts to do sumthing cray cray, stop her & correct her. I think with ur protein & dc u should be fine.
> 
> Good luck on ur job interview!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Thanks, sometimes this forum makes me paranoid as heck  I did a henna treatment mixed with some protein stuff, I shampoo'd with diluted TJ's Tea Tree Tingle in an applicator bottle and I'm going to DC overnight, tea rinse in the morning and maybe even blow dry my self, so I can use the tension method and then go and get it pressed.

I'm nervous...but, going for it b/c I miss actually _enjoying_ my hair lol

But you're right, I need to chill out and just go get my hair done. lol


----------



## Saga

Just purchased another bottle of hairfinity, been meaning to repurchase since last year but other things take priority over hair sometimes (shrug). Anywho, gonna see if I can get cornrowed up tomorrow morning/afternoon then slap this new wig on. This is probably the last cheap wig I'll be buying for a while (meaning BSS wigs). From now on i wanna invest in wigs made of high quality virgin hair so that I can get my bang for my buck and wont have to waste time "reviving" a wig that's on it's last leg.


----------



## jessicarabbit

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Just purchased another bottle of hairfinity, been meaning to repurchase since last year but other things take priority over hair sometimes (shrug). Anywho, gonna see if I can get cornrowed up tomorrow morning/afternoon then slap this new wig on. This is probably the last cheap wig I'll be buying for a while (meaning BSS wigs). From now on i wanna invest in wigs made of high quality virgin hair so that I can get my bang for my buck and wont have to waste time "reviving" a wig that's on it's last leg.



What kinda results did you get from hairfinity?


----------



## Angel of the North

pelohello said:


> I was going through my email & I found all these pics of my hair when it was natural. I'm starting to miss it Especially when I found a pic when my hair was blow dried. Maybe going natural might be in my future again
> 
> A couple of them is when it was straighten and then the curly ones are with hair gel.



pelohello I love your hair, it looks so lovely natural, I'm missing my natural hair too 



Trixie58 said:


> I got a 1 inch trim yesterday because I was at the salon and after she took blew out my hair, the ends looked horrible. So my deadline is extended to Nov  will post pics soon



Trixie58 I'm getting my trim on Wednesday, I'm hoping I've done enough to prevent too much needing to be trimmed off. 



Fhrizzball said:


> Forgive the back fat and the too small bra (working on those both), but would like to know if this could be considered BSL or is my bra too high up for that?



Congratulations Fhrizzball!!! You look BSL to me 



Mjon912 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that I'm getting a relaxer next week... *It took me 14 hours* to do my hair yesterday =\... I'm about to have another baby and I like to wear my hair straight, I just don't have the time for it, plus I was envying straight hair naturals because of the thickness but looking through my fotki I realized that when my hair was healthy my texlaxed hair was pretty thick... Why am I putting myself through these long annoying wash days when I really don't need to



Mjon912 At bolded  I would have probably cut it off at the 6 hr stage  That sure is the last thing you need right now.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Trying to decide if I could safely relax tomorrow.  Took my braids out two weeks ago.  Been bunning and treating it...I need to get this new growth under control.  Dang I'm 3 months post. I relaxed December 5.


----------



## Angel of the North

I'm getting my TU on Wednesday, I'm gonna do an aphogee 2-step treatment tomorrow to prepare. I'm excited to see my progress but I won't be upset if I don't make BSL at the first length check, I'm primarily focused on the health of my hair and I'm thinking I can afford to lose the last of the thin ends, I want to be healthy BSL not rats tails BSL 

NikkiQ glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## JulietWhiskey

Posting to update my regimen:

~*Current hair length:* APL
~*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Natchal
~*BSL goal month:* December, 2013
~*Current Reggie and styling choices:* Cowash weekly with Trader Joe's Tingle Treat Conditioner; DC weekly on dry hair with heat for at least 60 minutes with Giovanni Nutrafix Conditioner, Giovanni Ultramoist Conditioner, Essential Wholesale Hair Masque, glycerin, EVCO, EVOO, Hemp oil, and Apricot oil. Detangle, rinse and after hair has air dried for a bit, spray with Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin Restructizer, style hair with Texas Natural Supply Lotion Creme Base I Concentrate with added glycerin and seal with Texas Natural Supply Natural No Petroleum Gellie. Moisturize with TNSLCB1 (either as spray with distilled water and glycerin or lotion) and seal with TNSNNPG daily. Wear hair in twists and twist-outs.
*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?:* I might purchase some more honequat and SAA to add to my DC.  And I'm considering using the Texas Natural Supply Hair Gel Base as a moisturizing spritz by putting some in a spray bottle with distilled water.
*~Post a beginning picture:* Not gonna happen. I know for a fact that one of the women I work with lurk on this board! But I ain't got to lie to kick it!


----------



## NikkiQ

nemi95


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Just washed my hair with vo5 and it feels so good. I washed it so good this time it was like a stylist did it. Currently air drying in a ponytail. Definitely gonna retouch soon. Probably in time for the length check.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0

Got two inches trimmed today. Please consider this my march length check


----------



## BraunSugar

Congrats Fhrizzball!!!!!!!!!!!

So I went to Sally and they had this stuff buy 2 get 1 Free...







It's semi-permanent so I'm not violated my color rule. I'm hair bored so I thought this might make things a little more fun.


----------



## Froreal3

BraunSugar be sure to post pics!

Last night I dced with AOGPB for about an hour. After I washed it out I was too tired to do anything else, so I will M&S this morning. Think I will use Bee Mine Luscious and GSO.


----------



## Foxglove

Took out my cornrows an dc'ed and steamed last night. I'm going to set my hair free this weekend and go wigless for the first time in 6 weeks


----------



## jprayze

BraunSugar said:


> Congrats Fhrizzball!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So I went to Sally and they had this stuff buy 2 get 1 Free...
> 
> It's semi-permanent so I'm not violated my color rule. I'm hair bored so I thought this might make things a little more fun.



I think I'm in violation...I sprayed a little of this on my hair this am!  My hair has just gotten so dark. :-(


----------



## NikkiQ

Awww snap! We're gonna have another red head up in here!


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> Heat threat averted...I'm doing a twist out and letting it air dry.  Close one!



For the last few days, I've been trying to figure out what to do with my hair for this weekend.  I plan to wear my Twistout today but I didn't twist last night.  I didn't even put my bonnet on!  And We have a picture appt at 1:40 so now I'm my old faithful..the Dominican salon.  I just have to admit that I'm one of those naturals who wears their hair straight most of the time.  I like the flexibility of going back and forth and I got one too many relaxer burns.

SN: don't you love when the salon is too busy and they give you a free DC?

Ok pics...a little before and after 

March 2012






March 2013






This is how I woke up and I didn't even try to fix it






It makes me happy seeing steady progress.

Once I get my hair done, I will post my pics which will be my March length check.


----------



## Sholapie

Blairx0 beautiful! Your hair is very glossy and thick. Nice results!


----------



## Sholapie

jprayze great progress! Love your hair colour and the curls.


----------



## jprayze

Thanks Sholapie!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

So i think i may have added another member to LHCF. My stepsister has been watching all the crazy hair things i've done and has watched my progress. She just recently decided to go on a healthy hair journey and has been asking questions about products and health care in general. I told her what my regimen was like and encouraged her to join. She said she would so we'll see. She loved the bantu knot out i did for her by the way


----------



## itsjusthair88

I straightened my hair (or rather, had it straightened) and here it is. I didn't trim because I just trimmed last week. Have a good weekend ladies!

Please excuse the back fat! LOL, I'm working on it ladies, I lost 2 inches around the waist this month!!!

Sent from my Apple tracking device...I mean "iPhone"


----------



## NikkiQ

Came out great hair twin! See? You had no reason to be nervous after all itsjusthair88


----------



## GettingKinky

Blairx0 said:


> Got two inches trimmed today. Please consider this my march length check
> View attachment 198695



Looking good Blairx0!  So shiny!


----------



## GettingKinky

itsjusthair88 said:


> I straightened my hair (or rather, had it straightened) and here it is. I didn't trim because I just trimmed last week. Have a good weekend ladies!
> 
> Please excuse the back fat! LOL, I'm working on it ladies, I lost 2 inches around the waist this month!!!
> 
> Sent from my Apple tracking device...I mean "iPhone"



Your hair came out great!  How did you lose the 2 inches from your waist?  I've been trying to lose weight, but I love to eat.


----------



## GettingKinky

I have a question for anyone who has tried both ApHogee 2 min and AOGPB. Which do you like better and why?  Is AOGPB as thick as the HSR?


----------



## growbaby

Attempted my first French braid, I ddnt use a brush or comb and I tucked and pinned the bottom, I'm pretty proud lol.. Wearing it to run errands


----------



## MicheePrings

growbaby said:


> Attempted my first French braid, I ddnt use a brush or comb and I tucked and pinned the bottom, I'm pretty proud lol.. Wearing it to run errands



Looks really pretty

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> Came out great hair twin! See? You had no reason to be nervous after all itsjusthair88



Thanks NikkiQ but I'm not worried about the hair at it's straight stage, I'm worried about _after_ I wash my hair, the potential heat damage and my ends are kind of rough at the moment. But thank you...(I can't take a compliment lol )



GettingKinky said:


> Your hair came out great!  How did you lose the 2 inches from your waist?  I've been trying to lose weight, but I love to eat.



GettingKinky Thank you, I lost the inches by doing intermittent fasting and changing out my meals for green smoothies. That has helped A LOT.


----------



## Froreal3

@itsjusthair88 You're so close!
@growbaby your braid is so big and shiny. I like how it came out. Better than what I'd have done.
@jprayze Your hair came out cute.
@BraunSugar Did you put the color in yet?


----------



## theNaturalWonders

Great progress everyone

So hard to check in regularly but I am staying on this challenge!!

Have been using scurl on my braids and baggying almost every night and this is working for me. Also I am doing tea rinses. This has reduced shedding dramatically.

Have made a decision to see  dontspeakdefeat for my sew-in in April. Cant wait!! Will post pics of my progress when she blows out and trims my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair obsession is slowly driving me crazy, and getting the iPhone app has only made it worse. (I'm currently posting while waiting in line at Home Depot.)  I've decided to build a garden box and grow vegetables to take my mind off my hair.   I don't have a green thumb at all, but this will give me something new to obsess over.


----------



## Angel of the North

You ladies are really doing a great job, I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's updates and progress reports at the first length check, there's going to be some serious hair porn up in here. I've stopped using heat except on relaxer day, so I will take my pic for the first length check when I get my TU but I won't post until the end of March. My relaxer days (I relax 3 x a year) pretty much coincide with the length check dates so this way I can avoid the use of straighteners unnecessarily. 

I really believe my hair can benefit from avoiding direct heat, I'm trying to work on my thickness, retention and the health of my strands and ends. I think I have some heat damage, I'm gradually cutting it out, while working on keeping the NG as healthy as I can, eventually I will be back to a fully healthy head of hair.

Why is it that whenever you're about to have a TU, your scalp itches like crazy? erplexed I'm trying so hard not to scratch but I know I'm gonna forget myself and get caught out or scratch it in my sleep and get the shock when the relaxer touches my scalp. Burning on relaxer day? Ain't nobody got no time for that!!! 

growbaby I love the thickness even though it's giving me hair anorexia   you would never guess it was your first attempt, you did a great job.

itsjusthair88 You look like you're about to graduate real soon, your hair is looking really healthy 

jprayze Your hair is looking good, I love the colour. I totally understand what you mean with having the choice to bounce between your curls and straight hair. With all the NG I have coming through, I can really see my natural texture coming through and I'm really missing my natural hair.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Froreal3 said:


> itsjusthair88You're so close!



Thanks @Froreal3 



theNaturalWonders said:


> Great progress everyone
> 
> So hard to check in regularly but I am staying on this challenge!!
> 
> Have been using scurl on my braids and baggying almost every night and this is working for me. Also I am doing tea rinses. This has reduced shedding dramatically.
> 
> Have made a decision to see  dontspeakdefeat for my sew-in in April. Cant wait!! Will post pics of my progress when she blows out and trims my hair.



@theNaturalWonders can't wait to see your install, DSD is a great stylist!



GettingKinky said:


> My hair obsession is slowly driving me crazy, and getting the iPhone app has only made it worse. (I'm currently posting while waiting in line at Home Depot.)  I've decided to build a garden box and grow vegetables to take my mind off my hair.   I don't have a green thumb at all, but this will give me something new to obsess over.



@GettingKinky preach the gospel! I 'm switching from hair obsession to health obsession; what is the point of having banging hair if I don't whip this body into shape?! Good luck on the garden, it is very rewarding to eat food that you've grown, and easier than you think 



Angel of the North said:


> You ladies are really doing a great job, I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's updates and progress reports at the first length check, there's going to be some serious hair porn up in here. I've stopped using heat except on relaxer day, so I will take my pic for the first length check when I get my TU but I won't post until the end of March. My relaxer days (I relax 3 x a year) pretty much coincide with the length check dates so this way I can avoid the use of straighteners unnecessarily.
> 
> I really believe my hair can benefit from avoiding direct heat, I'm trying to work on my thickness, retention and the health of my strands and ends. I think I have some heat damage, I'm gradually cutting it out, while working on keeping the NG as healthy as I can, eventually I will be back to a fully healthy head of hair.
> 
> Why is it that whenever you're about to have a TU, your scalp itches like crazy? erplexed I'm trying so hard not to scratch but I know I'm gonna forget myself and get caught out or scratch it in my sleep and get the shock when the relaxer touches my scalp. Burning on relaxer day? Ain't nobody got no time for that!!!
> 
> I love the thickness even though it's giving me hair anorexia   you would never guess it was your first attempt, you did a great job.
> 
> You look like you're about to graduate real soon, your hair is looking really healthy
> 
> Your hair is looking good, I love the colour. I totally understand what you mean with having the choice to bounce between your curls and straight hair. With all the NG I have coming through, I can really see my natural texture coming through and I'm really missing my natural hair.



@Angel of the North Thank you! I'm just trying to get like you  Can't wait to see your touch up/length check!

Well ladies, I learned a few things about myself today with my hair "out":
1. I HATE wearing my hair down: I'm paranoid that everytime I turn my head the ends are rubbing and drying and breaking. 
2. I feel self-conscious...am I tossing it around too much? Does it look messy? etc.
3. I am suffering some SERIOUS breakage in the back, my hair is just as long as it was back in December, almost THREE months ago!!! I have got to figure out how to combat this breakage!!!
4. I have SERIOUS hair-anorexia...I mean, I still feel like I'm SL!!! Granted, my hair is curled in a way that it is kind of bunched up at the ends, but damn! When am I going to feel like I have long hair?!

In short, my hair was down for exactly 1 hour and 32 minutes before I walked to a Walgreens (I was working an event for a client) and bought a Goody clip and its been up ever since. I'm in my nightly pin curls now, we'll see how I fare tomorrow.

Night! And can't wait to see everybody else's length checks!!!


----------



## glamazon386

Redid the curls on the top of my head. Twists still look good so I'm rocking with this style for another week.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Yesterday I was talking hair with my niece and sister in law. they are both transitioning. 
to prove that our hair can grow long and  fast, we did an impromptu length check. I'm close to bsl. Il have to take pics later

Sent from somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## Phaer

Hi LHCF sisters, I have been working late at my job, because we've had 1 trial or 
 other since January. Attach are recent photos. The quality are not the best, but here goes nothing.


----------



## polished07

Hey ladies I'm seeing some fab progress! I did a length check and my back layer is a little over 9 inches middle of my head is 10 inches and the sides are 8 and the front (bang) is 6 bc of heat damage but that's another story I will be continuing strict protective styling did a puff bun this weekend but now I'm back in a beehive braided up for my new kinky straight lace wig that should be here tomorrow! 

SN: I have some breakage at the part I left my hairline out so I won't be leaving any hair out and will be babying it with JBCO and du grow oil I try to use the test of my BeeMine growth oil but is there a expiration date I've had it for awhile.... Also why when your hair be doing do good u get a setback ugh! It's frustrating :-(


----------



## polished07

Wanted to share my puff bun excuse the I think im cute stare down lol


----------



## GettingKinky

Nice bun polished07. How do you get your edges so smooth?  This is one of my problem with my buns.


----------



## Fhrizzball

GettingKinky said:


> My hair obsession is slowly driving me crazy, and getting the iPhone app has only made it worse. (I'm currently posting while waiting in line at Home Depot.)  I've decided to build a garden box and grow vegetables to take my mind off my hair.   I don't have a green thumb at all, but this will give me something new to obsess over.



I know the feeling. Good luck with your gardening. I did that when I had more space and i'm as far away from green thumb as one could get. Root type vegetables like potatoes, sweet potatoes and carrots are pretty fool proof. Onions can grow with ease too. If you're going to do fruits watch out for melons as they spread like wildfire.


----------



## polished07

GettingKinky said:


> Nice bun polished07. How do you get your edges so smooth?  This is one of my problem with my buns.



Thank! I used to swear by Hicks edge control but I use cream of nature Argan oil edge control it works the same and half the price


----------



## Meritamen

Hello ladies, I'm back after a short hiatus. Tried to stay away but I like hanging out in this part of the interwebs too much.  I've become much more serious about making it to BSL. APL has proven to be a rite of passage for me (I'm unsure if I'm even still APL after a 1" trim thanks to SSKs) and I don't want to go through setback after setback on my way to BSL. So I have pretty much put my hair on lockdown. It's wigs for me all the way to full BSL!


----------



## NikkiQ

Been doing a lot of thinking lately about if I want to change up my reggie a bit. Do I wanna incorporate cowashing back into my reggie again? Be more consistant with the LOC method? It's time for a change and I have no idea what it should be.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Cut my hair this morning...that is all. Probably going to have to drop out of the challenge and join the APL challenge...-_-


----------



## GettingKinky

^^^^^^
How much did you cut?  Are you happy with the results?


----------



## GettingKinky

So I have now washed my hair twice since my over processed texlax. My roots aren't perfectly straight, but they are probably 75% straight and the rest of my texlaxed hair is only about 20% straight. The nice thing about the straighter part is that I can get it perfectly straight by putting it into a wet bun or ponytail and it is smoother and silkier than the rest of my hair. The downside is that it is thinner than the rest of my texlaxed hair and I'm not sure if it will go together as it grows out. Now I have a decision to make in 15 weeks when I go for my touch up. Should I continue with the 75% straight or go back to the old way and just have a straight-ish section along the length.  erplexed


----------



## Cattypus1

GettingKinky said:


> So I have now washed my hair twice since my over processed texlax. My roots aren't perfectly straight, but they are probably 75% straight and the rest of my texlaxed hair is only about 20% straight. The nice thing about the straighter part is that I can get it perfectly straight by putting it into a wet bun or ponytail and it is smoother and silkier than the rest of my hair. The downside is that it is thinner than the rest of my texlaxed hair and I'm not sure if it will go together as it grows out. Now I have a decision to make in 15 weeks when I go for my touch up. Should I continue with the 75% straight or go back to the old way and just have a straight-ish section along the length.  erplexed



I have the exact same situation going on.  I texlaxed last summer and then did a 6 month stretch. When I texlaxed in January I got a little too straight and now I have a visibly kinky-ish section in the middle of my strands. I don't really worry about how it looks right now because I Twistout 99% of the time. I've been trying to decide what to do when I touch-up next month.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I'm about to crack open my Wen 613! I got it about a week ago but it wasn't 'wash' time yet. Welp, today's the day. Any tips for a first time Wen 613 user?


----------



## Froreal3

itsjusthair88 said:


> Cut my hair this morning...that is all. Probably going to have to drop out of the challenge and join the APL challenge...-_-



Girl, why?


----------



## NikkiQ

itsjusthair88 said:


> Cut my hair this morning...that is all. Probably going to have to drop out of the challenge and join the APL challenge...-_-



itsjusthair88 what in the world did you do??!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Been doing a lot of thinking lately about if I want to change up my reggie a bit. Do I wanna incorporate cowashing back into my reggie again? Be more consistant with the LOC method? It's time for a change and I have no idea what it should be.



I love both the mid-week CW and moisturizing using the LOC method.  It just makes sense to me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

itsjusthair88 said:


> Cut my hair this morning...that is all. Probably going to have to drop out of the challenge and join the APL challenge...-_-



Oh Lawd :-O!  Why did you cut? What is the length now?  Were you bored, experimenting, mad at the time...what??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar

Alright guys... I colored my hair last night. For anybody that missed it, I bought some Beyond The Zone semi-permanent color.

This is my clean, product-free, dry hair :







I put the color on my dry hair and left it on overnight. Here are the results:











Beyond The Zone got mostly bad reviews online, but it seems like it worked very well for me. The final test will be to see how quickly it fades. Manic Panic lasts for months in my hair. If this does the same, I'll be switching to this since it's cheaper.


----------



## NikkiQ

Well you know I love it BraunSugar 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> Ok here's a pic with my length check shirt.  My layers are growing out.  I think that BSL (top of bra strap) is 6.5 and MBL is 8.5.



So when I checked on 2/15 (left pic), I said BSL was 6.5.  Yesterday I got some curls in my hair so I pulled a piece down and it looks close.  Once the curls fall, I will take a bra pic and let y'all know for sure!


----------



## praisedancer

So, is anyone as excited as I am for the length check at the end of this month???


----------



## itsjusthair88

GettingKinky said:


> ^^^^^^
> How much did you cut?  Are you happy with the results?



@GettingKinky Nope, but at this point, it's whatever...I have no idea how much I cut, I just cut where I saw ugly ends



Froreal3 said:


> Girl, why?



Umm...because I needed a trim....I guess?



NikkiQ said:


> what in the world did you do??!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



@NikkiQ I cut it, I hated it and I cut it, I don't feel good, or bad, just whatever...the ends were absolutely gross this morning, so I cut it. I have to drop out, there is no way I'm going to make BSL now.

BraunSugar That is a really pretty colour!


----------



## lamaria211

Did a Marathon DC (13hrs) with Silk Elements cholesterol, ors replenishing, and Aphogee 2 min) rinsed and washed with Wen


----------



## newnyer

jayjaycurlz said:


> I'm about to crack open my Wen 613! I got about a week ago but it wasn't 'wash' time yet. Welp, today's the day. Any tips for a first time Wen 613 user?



Nope but tell me how it goes for you.   I've been considering that purchase for awhile now.


----------



## Kerryann

Took down my wig braids....planning on washing tomorrow


----------



## BraunSugar

jprayze said:


> So when I checked on 2/15 (left pic), I said BSL was 6.5.  Yesterday I got some curls in my hair so I pulled a piece down and it looks close.  Once the curls fall, I will take a bra pic and let y'all know for sure!
> 
> 
> View attachment 198927



That looks like you are there to me!


----------



## ProtectiveStyling

Hey ladies! Just took another sew in out. I'm going to trim about 1/2 inch off tomorrow and get another sew in Wednesday for another 8 weeks. I'm getting really close to BSL and super excited!

Sorry if pic side ways. I'm on my phone.


----------



## GettingKinky

IndifinableJoli said:


> Hey ladies! Just took another sew in out. I'm going to trim about 1/2 inch off tomorrow and get another sew in Wednesday for another 8 weeks. I'm getting really close to BSL and super excited!
> 
> Sorry if pic side ways. I'm on my phone.



You have a gorgeous head of hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

jprayze said:


> So when I checked on 2/15 (left pic), I said BSL was 6.5.  Yesterday I got some curls in my hair so I pulled a piece down and it looks close.  Once the curls fall, I will take a bra pic and let y'all know for sure!
> 
> 
> View attachment 198927



Your hair grows so fast. Is that the MN or do you just grow fast naturally?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Just finished giving my mane some tlc with a nice long dc after cowashing and i must say my hair is very happy right now!!!


----------



## jprayze

GettingKinky said:


> Your hair grows so fast. Is that the MN or do you just grow fast naturally?



Well I've never been this long in adulthood.

I wasn't really seeing any consistent growth until I started using MN last March, but at the same time I started taking better care of my hair and working on finding a regimen.  Before, I think I had a normal growth rate and little to no retention!

Right now I'm doing a lot for growth and I can't even isolate what's the standout.
MN mixed with jojoba, grapeseed and EOs every other day
Liquid gold hair oil (sulfur) on off days 

I started upping my water Intake in 2013 tremendously.  Sometimes I would go a day without any!  My diet has been much better so far this year as well!

Been somewhat consistent with my vitamins since I joined the challenge 
I'm currently taking viviscal mostly 1x/day, sometimes to two (going to switch to marine collagen).
Calcium/vitamin D (I was deficient)
Fish oils
Multivitamin 
Just started maca root (idk if it helps with hair growth at all)

A little long winded, but the answer is my hair is growing at a faster rate than normal but I can't pinpoint a specific reason.


----------



## Damaged but not out

I wanna do that chicoro protein treatment.


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> So when I checked on 2/15 (left pic), I said BSL was 6.5. Yesterday I got some curls in my hair so I pulled a piece down and it looks close. Once the curls fall, I will take a bra pic and let y'all know for sure!
> 
> 
> View attachment 198927


 

I think you might be there already!!  I def gonna be more deligient(sp) in applying my MN and taking my vitamins.


----------



## Guinan

polished07 said:


> Wanted to share my puff bun excuse the I think im cute stare down lol


 
You look so regal. Very Pretty too.


----------



## crlsweetie912

polished07 said:


> Wanted to share my puff bun excuse the I think im cute stare down lol



BEAUTIFUL
polished07

I didn't relax this weekend...Maybe I will hold out a few weeks and be fresh for Easter...
My hair has SIGNIFICANT new growth.  Bunning and tying down with a scarf has saved my life.
I DC'd with the New ORS masque and it feels heavenly....I can make it two more weeks!


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> My hair obsession is slowly driving me crazy, and getting the iPhone app has only made it worse. (I'm currently posting while waiting in line at Home Depot.) I've decided to build a garden box and grow vegetables to take my mind off my hair. I don't have a green thumb at all, but this will give me something new to obsess over.


 

Yessss!!! I am completely obsessed. I'm glad that I discovered curlformers, cause now I've been pinning my hair up and leaving it alone. I'm so obsessed that it's to the point where I think I'm balding on my right side. I'm trying to enjoy my hair and have fun with it but its soooo hard when I'm soooo concerned about gaining length. I don't know how those WL ladies do it.


----------



## Guinan

itsjusthair88 said:


> Cut my hair this morning...that is all. Probably going to have to drop out of the challenge and join the APL challenge...-_-


 
Say it aint so. How much did you cut? It will grow back, healthier and stronger.


----------



## naturalagain2

I thought I would be able to hold out 2wks with this straighten hair but my scalp is starting to itch too bad. I'm getting a protective style this Saturday to last me a month so I guess I'll cowash at least 2x this week to get some good moisture in.

I put amla & brahmi oil on my scalp and hair this morning and put it in a bun. I plan to cowash and dc tonight.


----------



## NikkiQ

All this lovely hair Lord!!    

**Question of the Day!!!**  haven't done one of these in a while 

Is the reggie you started the year with the same one you're using now? Have you made any changes? If so, what were they? If not, is there anything you've been contemplating on changing/adding?


----------



## crlsweetie912

NikkiQ said:


> All this lovely hair Lord!!
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!**  haven't done one of these in a while
> 
> Is the reggie you started the year with the same one you're using now? Have you made any changes? If so, what were they? If not, is there anything you've been contemplating on changing/adding?



I'm pretty much on the same reggie...I didn't imagine that I would be bunning this much.  But I must protect my hair at all costs!


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**  haven't done one of these in a while
> 
> Is the reggie you started the year with the same one you're using now? Have you made any changes? If so, what were they? If not, is there anything you've been contemplating on changing/adding?



MY reggie is basically the same, Ive made only 1 change.

I tending to wash every 2 weeks instead of every week, right now its because of work load, but my hair and seem to be doing well. 

also incorporating more ayurvedic powders into my reggie (but Id planned to do that anyway)

I tried washing with just aritha powder on saturday and it was awesome


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> All this lovely hair Lord!!
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!**  haven't done one of these in a while
> 
> Is the reggie you started the year with the same one you're using now? Have you made any changes? If so, what were they? If not, is there anything you've been contemplating on changing/adding?



I have changed mine a little.  It seems like my hair sheds alot when I M&S with the LOC method!!  So now I just use conditioner and oil - no liquid.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> Well I've never been this long in adulthood.
> 
> I wasn't really seeing any consistent growth until I started using MN last March, but at the same time I started taking better care of my hair and working on finding a regimen.  Before, I think I had a normal growth rate and little to no retention!
> 
> Right now I'm doing a lot for growth and I can't even isolate what's the standout.
> MN mixed with jojoba, grapeseed and EOs every other day
> Liquid gold hair oil (sulfur) on off days
> 
> I started upping my water Intake in 2013 tremendously.  Sometimes I would go a day without any!  My diet has been much better so far this year as well!
> 
> Been somewhat consistent with my vitamins since I joined the challenge
> I'm currently taking viviscal mostly 1x/day, sometimes to two (going to switch to marine collagen).
> Calcium/vitamin D (I was deficient)
> Fish oils
> Multivitamin
> Just started maca root (idk if it helps with hair growth at all)
> 
> A little long winded, but the answer is my hair is growing at a faster rate than normal but I can't pinpoint a specific reason.



jprayze what form of maca root do you take? I purchase the capsules and the powder over the weekend to help balance my dangerous PMS hormones.  Girl I cannot stomach that powder!  I've taken it with tea, yogurt (had to throw it out) and I even tried to chase the powder alone but vomited for 10 minutes straight.  I'm back to taking the capsules but I have this bag of powder I spent my money on.  The taste is so strong that it completely takes over the flavor of whatever you put it in.  Do you have any suggestions??!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HoneyA

NikkiQ said:


> All this lovely hair Lord!!
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!**  haven't done one of these in a while
> 
> Is the reggie you started the year with the same one you're using now? Have you made any changes? If so, what were they? If not, is there anything you've been contemplating on changing/adding?



My basic regimen is the same but for about 2 weeks now I have been oiling my scalp with castor oil. In the past, when I had processed hair, my hair got noticeably thicker and heavier with consistent castor oil application  Every touch up day was a nice surprise  

I also moisturise more now. Before 1x a day at night was fine. Now most days I moisturise 2x a day. I think I retained quite a bit since October 2012 when I BCed so I need more moisture than I did then. I've cut down even more on manipulation as well.

I started taking flaxseed oil capsules and I still need to get my HSN vits. Thinking of taking some hair vitamins for the rest of the year. I am hoping to be at bottom of bra strap by the end of the year.


----------



## HoneyA

BraunSugar your hair is beautiful. Love that colour!


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> All this lovely hair Lord!!
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!**  haven't done one of these in a while
> 
> Is the reggie you started the year with the same one you're using now? Have you made any changes? If so, what were they? If not, is there anything you've been contemplating on changing/adding?



Finger detangling changed my routine. I haven't even trimmed my ends once this year because I would need to comb my hair to do a trim. Also I style my hair less, and the styles are boring because I am only using my fingers. 

I added henna to the herbs I use, so I am having to revamp my products. Thinking I may not need as much protein with henna. Hoping I get this henna right I heard some people see retention with it while others get breakage.


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> jprayze what form of maca root do you take? I purchase the capsules and the powder over the weekend to help balance my dangerous PMS hormones.  Girl I cannot stomach that powder!  I've taken it with tea, yogurt (had to throw it out) and I even tried to chase the powder alone but vomited for 10 minutes straight.  I'm back to taking the capsules but I have this bag of powder I spent my money on.  The taste is so strong that it completely takes over the flavor of whatever you put it in.  Do you have any suggestions??!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Hey!  I'm taking the capsules.  How much powder did you use?  I read some ppl said they were able to mix it in smoothies with good results.

Some ppl say it tastes malty?


----------



## itsjusthair88

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh Lawd :-O!  Why did you cut? What is the length now?  Were you bored, experimenting, mad at the time...what??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle I was frustrated, I do all of this stuff tomy hair to baby it and take care of it and it still looks like crap the 3 times a year I straighten it. I'm just tired of the hard work not paying off 



pelohello said:


> Say it aint so. How much did you cut? It will grow back, healthier and stronger.



pelohello IDK...A lot? I have no idea at this point, not interested in my hair anymore, it's too much work for minimal pay-off. Thank you, I'm sure it will, I just won't be watching it anymore.


----------



## SimJam

itsjusthair88 sorry you are feeling frustrated with your hair. I know sometimes we can feel discouraged when we sacrifice a lot and dont see the results we wish to see and in the time we wish to see them

this doesnt mean that there were no results. Hopefully you never feel this way again, but if you do, dont do anything rash girrrrrrrrl chiiiile !!!!!

you may just have to let it be for a while (wear it in a bun and tucked away) and then re-evaluate your regimen and be happy and improve on any little gains you may be able to find.

and sometimes we just have to work with what we have, the front of my hair is thin and grows really slowly, Ive stopped trying to make it do what it aint gonna do and just focus on the rest of my hair and general health.


----------



## keranikki

NikkiQ said:


> All this lovely hair Lord!!
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!*  haven't done one of these in a while
> 
> Is the reggie you started the year with the same one you're using now? Have you made any changes? If so, what were they? If not, is there anything you've been contemplating on changing/adding?



My reggie is pretty much the same except I do not use poo as much. I'm down to once a month. I still co-wash and dc once a week, m&s every other day, and water, water, water.  My hair is like a plant! I just started taking biotin supplements to see if it will help with hair growth.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> All this lovely hair Lord!!
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!** haven't done one of these in a while
> 
> Is the reggie you started the year with the same one you're using now? Have you made any changes? If so, what were they? If not, is there anything you've been contemplating on changing/adding?


 
I'm liking my 2013 reggie so far, but I'm going to do some tweaks to it.  I like the liquid gold sulfur and MN, but I'm doing a lot.


----------



## NikkiQ

So it looks as though I didn't completely shake this cold and it appears to be getting worse. Ugh! Why won't this go away???! I'm still gonna cowash my hair today though. Ain't no getting around that.


----------



## BraunSugar

NikkiQ said:


> All this lovely hair Lord!!
> 
> **Question of the Day!!!**  haven't done one of these in a while
> 
> Is the reggie you started the year with the same one you're using now? Have you made any changes? If so, what were they? If not, is there anything you've been contemplating on changing/adding?



I changed mine. I now detangle my hair BEFORE washing with a shampoo or cleanser. When I did it after washing, my hair would be badly tangled even if I washed it braids. Now I detangle, braid each section, wash, rinse, DC (if needed) or just apply my leave-in and I'm done!



HoneyA said:


> BraunSugar your hair is beautiful. Love that colour!



Thank you!


----------



## Onhergrind09

This might just all be in my head, but ever since I bought the French Stabalizer my hair has felt like it needs to be washed and conditioned with Roux which is similar to French Stabilizer.....so it follows logically that I should try the French Stabilizer out, even though I haven't had any chemical service done to my hair recently .  That's my logic and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## lamaria211

Whose volunteering to drive me to Sally's for some Aphogee 2 step!!!


----------



## Saga

Got my hair braided up this weekend. I don't think I'm gonna go back to the same place because the braids came out nice and they don't hurt but she felt the need to blow dry my already blown-out hair. I don't mind the extra heat, but she was soooo rough. I had to stop her a few times. That was the first time I had been to a salon in years, I'm not about to let all this hard work I put into growing my hair go to waste just because a stylist/braider can't take simple directions.


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> All this lovely hair Lord!!
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!*  haven't done one of these in a while
> 
> Is the reggie you started the year with the same one you're using now? Have you made any changes? If so, what were they? If not, is there anything you've been contemplating on changing/adding?



I've tweaked my reggie just a tiny bit. I use baking soda instead sulfate free poo and I rinse every time with ACV. So far I like it. 

I'm thinking about adding LOC to my reggie.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=323671 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle[/USER];18045509]jprayze what form of maca root do you take? I purchase the capsules and the powder over the weekend to help balance my dangerous PMS hormones.  Girl I cannot stomach that powder!  I've taken it with tea, yogurt (had to throw it out) and I even tried to chase the powder alone but vomited for 10 minutes straight.  I'm back to taking the capsules but I have this bag of powder I spent my money on.  The taste is so strong that it completely takes over the flavor of whatever you put it in.  Do you have any suggestions??!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Have you tried it in a smoothie? Bananas can help mask the taste. Try making a smoothie with the yogurt and adding some bananas and fruit you like to see if that helps.


----------



## jessicarabbit

Yep my Reggie has changed. I'm 100% wigs with celies underneath. Wash/dc/pre poo once a week. M/s and needed.  
At the start of the year it was almost daily cowashing and daily ms'ing, buns. 
I discovered that my hair breaks alot and is realllly fragile when wet. Its been so shiny and healthy since my new Reggie.


----------



## KiWiStyle

faithVA said:


> Have you tried it in a smoothie? Bananas can help mask the taste. Try making a smoothie with the yogurt and adding some bananas and fruit you like to see if that helps.



I'll have to try the bananas because I have to consume this stuff.  Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

For those of you needing encouragement on your  hair journey....

View attachment 199001

...your journey is your own and that means at your own pace and time. Chin up, you'll get there ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

i'm just checking in ladies.  going to do a protein treatment tonight or early in the morning.  i realized that the products i was using aren't really protein treatments and my hair could use some protein.  i am going to try the motions cpr and see how that works.  it seems like i will be in a bun when i deliver.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> All this lovely hair Lord!!
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!*  haven't done one of these in a while
> 
> Is the reggie you started the year with the same one you're using now? Have you made any changes? If so, what were they? If not, is there anything you've been contemplating on changing/adding?



Very few things in my regimen today are the same as a year ago.  There are soo many to name but here are a few changes that I now do:

- henndigo treatments
- most of my products are different today.
- Rollersetting

I'm contemplating transitioning to texlaxed but I am certainly not close to making that decision.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright

LinSaywhat. I am on the same protocol. It worked before so it should work again!  Hoping for at least APL by summer. If I stay focused, u may make BSL by year end!  HHJ!


----------



## Angel of the North

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day!!!**  haven't done one of these in a while
> 
> Is the reggie you started the year with the same one you're using now? Have you made any changes? If so, what were they? If not, is there anything you've been contemplating on changing/adding?



I've missed QOTD  

My regimen is still the same one I started out with at the beginning of the year. I plan on adding some products with cones in the summer just to see if my relaxed hair prefers cones, I never used cones on my natural hair and used pretty much natural products except for ORS replenishing con and Aphogee 2 min. The only other plans I have are to start wigging it again (I may leave that till autumn) and some future product trials and changes when I've run down my current stash.


----------



## NikkiQ

Cowashed the hair today and Ooooooooohhhhh it felt good feeling that water on my scalp!!! May do this a few times a week (3 at the most). Applied some leave in and now it's air drying while I play around with my store. Gotta love a little me time.


----------



## mbib0002

Urgh! I have been in this challenge with you guys on the side lines. I never post but I just had to get this out of my chest cause I'm beyond mad.

I'm am finally at APL, been wearing weaves for years and finally decided to wear my hair out. Last week my hair shed so much that I decided to get braids yesterday.

The braider was soo sweet, gentle, did not braid too tight and not too small and did everything I wanted her to do. She gained my trust though the entire thing. When she was done she wanted to trim the fly away, and I let her after she assured me she won't cut my hair.Anyways, I was a happy camper yesterday, went home and bragged about my new favorite braider.

Fast forward to today, I noticed while she was trimming the fly aways, she cut some of the twist and, as a result, cut some of my hair. I was beyond pissed. I started crying. So far I've found about 7 twists with nicks in the actual twist which includes my hair. I've taken out 3 and my hair was in there, nicely sliced. 2 were about 3 inches, one was like 6 inches. 

I went to the owner of the salon (mother of my braider) and so much happened today, I'm tired. Surmise that I plan on suing cause she had a bad attitude. 

I can't tell how bad my hair looks overall, but I'm dreading taking the entire twists out to find out.... Well, I guess we'll see what happened


----------



## mbib0002

Attached pics so u guys can see














 There are more cut twist but I don't feel like taking them out


----------



## GettingKinky

mbib0002

I'm so sorry to hear that. I can only imagine how you're feeling. What did the braider say?  Or did you only talk to the owner? I'm hoping that when you take your hair out the damage is all hidden.


----------



## Froreal3

DanceOnTheSkylines That sucks. Did you go to the place in BK?

mbib0002 Wow, that's not good. It looks like she made a bad mistake...an honest one, but a bad one nonetheless. Maybe it won't show.


----------



## mbib0002

Thanks. That's my hope too. The braider wasn't there, the owner (mother) said she would take it all out and give me my money back or she would take out the cut hair, rebraid and not give me my money back. My sister (a lawyer) felt she should give me my money back regardless, but owner refused. Well, my sister is more bad a*s than me, and she said I should sue and she will help me. But I feel bad cause the braider was extremely nice, but the mom was nice initially but then had an attitude and even said it could be possible I went home and cut my hair out myself wth?!

People there made me feel I am over-reacting, but I don't think I am. I mean, do you guys think I should expect "some" of my hair to go with the fly-aways?



GettingKinky said:


> @mbib0002
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that. I can only imagine how you're feeling. What did the braider say? Or did you only talk to the owner? I'm hoping that when you take your hair out the damage is all hidden.


----------



## mbib0002

I'm now calmer and looking through all the twists, consoling myself that not all the twist were cut, granted I can't look at the back of my head nor see closer to the root in the back. I do know it was an honest mistake like you said, it was the worse mistake ever. I'll wear it for about 2 months and hopefully get enough growth to camouflage the cut up ends. Why me?!


----------



## Saga

Froreal3 said:


> DanceOnTheSkylines That sucks. Did you go to the place in BK?
> 
> mbib0002 Wow, that's not good. It looks like she made a bad mistake...an honest one, but a bad one nonetheless. Maybe it won't show.



I went somewhere closer by me because the only free day I had was saturday and on saturday she's not open till 12pm. I tried calling that morning just to check but no one picked up so I'm assuming the scheduled times were right. Going at 12 wouldn't have left me enough time to do the other errands I had that day, especially since I don't know what her clientele is like, meaning if there was a long line. I went to some africans on utica but I'm gonna go to nene next time.


----------



## Froreal3

Dang. Honestly, i'd have just went on YouTube and tried to do it myself. You're under a wig right? So aesthetics don't matter.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Onhergrind09

mbib0002, I'm so sorry that happened to you! Unfortunately with hair dresser we haven't had a previous experience with, we don't know about the damage until it's already done.  Luckily you hair will grow back and you'll know not to trust them anymore, I say take your money and run!

In other news, I figured out what was going on with my hair, turns out my shower filter needs to be replaced, no wonder my staple products weren't working as great as they usually do, smh.


----------



## NikkiQ

So I looked at the Liquid Gold hair products people had been mentioning lately. Great ingrediants and I want to give it a try,but $10 for shipping out here? I don't think so!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:


> Is the reggie you started the year with the same one you're using now? Have you made any changes? If so, what were they? If not, is there anything you've been contemplating on changing/adding?


I've basically have gone back to a tweaked version of my original wig regimen that helped to grow my hair to SL for the first time in my life. Instead of doing weekly shampoo washes and rebraiding I am keeping the braids in for two months at a time. I go to my hair stylist to get my hair braided up in a beehive instead of doing it myself. She has gotten my braids down flatter than I ever could. I plan to cowash either once a week or every other week but I moisturize (with Qhemet APHC/BRBC) and seal (with coconut or almond oil) every few days as usual. 
I will give my hair a one week rest in-between braid downs. Taking down my cornrows for a good shampoo wash and rocking a bun before having my stylist braid me up again.


----------



## mbib0002

Urgh! I really don't mean to be a bug but this braider really chopped my hair. Just took out a braid that didn't look nicked but found a long (8 inches) piece of hair, took out another found a 2 inch piece of my hair , took out another and nothing was cut.... I'm really hoping I can get through this without going mentally crazy (and I didn't even get my money back! I'm definitely suing this people Ughhh)

Gosh, I pray and hope my hair doesn't look too thin. I was already worried it was thin before I sat in that chair yesterday.


----------



## Saga

Froreal3 said:


> Dang. Honestly, i'd have just went on YouTube and tried to do it myself. You're under a wig right? So aesthetics don't matter.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



I have attempted myself, but the braids never come out secure. If all else fails I'll just go back to wearing twists or individual braids under my wigs, I just wanted to get cornrows cause I felt like they last longer, keep me from messing with the ends of my hair, and make my wig look nice and flat instead of all bumpy-like


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> So it looks as though I didn't completely shake this cold and it appears to be getting worse. Ugh! Why won't this go away???! I'm still gonna cowash my hair today though. Ain't no getting around that.



U better be careful! Remember I had that superflu like 3 weeks ago? Well it never fully went away and I found out today it has settled into my lungs and I now have pneumonia :-(


----------



## Evolving78

feel better Nik!


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> So I looked at the Liquid Gold hair products people had been mentioning lately. Great ingrediants and I want to give it a try,but $10 for shipping out here? I don't think so!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Aww that's messed up!  Any trip back home planned soon?


----------



## KiWiStyle

growbaby said:


> U better be careful! Remember I had that superflu like 3 weeks ago? Well it never fully went away and I found out today it has settled into my lungs and I now have pneumonia :-(



That's awful, praying for your speedy recovery.  I was at Target' in Sunday and the grocery store yesterday and people all over were hacking all over the place.  I remember walking around holding my nose around the culprits and wanting to hurry and get home.  I don't want to get sick because I have no one to take care if me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

hair feels nice.  i am going to use the motions CPR again thursday.  i used my PM super skinny serum and my cantu leave-in to air dry. hair is in a bun.


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> U better be careful! Remember I had that superflu like 3 weeks ago? Well it never fully went away and I found out today it has settled into my lungs and I now have pneumonia :-(


 
If it doesn't get any better by the end of the week, I'll have to make my way to medical on base to see what they can do for me erplexed




jprayze said:


> Aww that's messed up! Any trip back home planned soon?


 
Was planning on going home next month, but I can always ship it to my mom and then have her ship it to me. That's such a pain though. And I don't understand why companies want to charge SO much to ship here when technically it is part of the states. Using USPS to ship here costs the same as shipping to any other state so why it's $4 to ship to LA and $10 to ship here from NC is just ridiculous.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> hair feels nice.  i am going to use the motions CPR again thursday.  i used my PM super skinny serum and my cantu leave-in to air dry. hair is in a bun.



PM SSS gives my air dried hair a magical look!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> If it doesn't get any better by the end of the week, I'll have to make my way to medical on base to see what they can do for me erplexed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was planning on going home next month, but I can always ship it to my mom and then have her ship it to me. That's such a pain though. And I don't understand why companies want to charge SO much to ship here when technically it is part of the states. Using USPS to ship here costs the same as shipping to any other state so why it's $4 to ship to LA and $10 to ship here from NC is just ridiculous.


 
Yes, that's just crazy!!!  Hope you feel better.


----------



## texasqt

NikkiQ said:


> All this lovely hair Lord!!
> 
> *Question of the Day!!!*  haven't done one of these in a while
> 
> Is the reggie you started the year with the same one you're using now? Have you made any changes? If so, what were they? If not, is there anything you've been contemplating on changing/adding?



Just yesterday I opted to blow dry on low. It took an hour but I think it takes that long on the high setting anyway. Previously, I lowered the flatiron temp to 340 still doing one slow pass (that took another hour). Everything else is the same. Will see if this helps my hair in anyway. I'm about 2 inches away from BSL.


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> PM SSS gives my air dried hair a magical look!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i haven't used it in awhile and it worked well. it kept my ends from getting poofy.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 you ready to pop yet woman??


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> shortdub78 you ready to pop yet woman??



NikkiQ
i'm going in a week early, so i will be heading to the hospital this friday.  i am trying to take it easy, so i can make it to friday!  i'm going in at 5:30am.  i might be terribly out of it, so i probably won't get back with you ladies until sunday, or monday.  plus i got a cheap arse phone anyway!


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> NikkiQ
> i'm going in a week early, so i will be heading to the hospital this friday.  i am trying to take it easy, so i can make it to friday!  i'm going in at 5:30am.  i might be terribly out of it, so i probably won't get back with you ladies until sunday, or monday.  plus i got a cheap arse phone anyway!



Good luck, lady. Please let us see pics of your new little one.


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> NikkiQ
> i'm going in a week early, so i will be heading to the hospital this friday.  i am trying to take it easy, so i can make it to friday!  i'm going in at 5:30am.  i might be terribly out of it, so i probably won't get back with you ladies until sunday, or monday.  plus i got a cheap arse phone anyway!



aww, you are almost at the finish line!


----------



## theNaturalWonders

itsjusthair88 what happened??

i was this close to cutting my hair on sunday . i was ready to pull out the clippers to shave it down to a caesar  

everything was fine until i rinsed out my DC. my hair got unraveled from the twists i put in while in the shower and my hair tangled like nobody's business which resulted in more breakage than i would have liked. lesson learned. my hair absolutely needs to be in braids when i wash and DC. 

i seriously was going to cut all my hair off and drop out of the challenge. i made 2 consult appointments with 2 stylists to do so this weekend. that's how frustrated i was. the time and energy spent doing my hair was unnecessary. with 3 kids all under the age of 6; full time work; part time school-i just don't have the time to spend on my hair. i am contemplating texlaxing when i hit my 5 year anniversary.


----------



## theNaturalWonders

shortdub78 you and baby will be in my prayers this week


----------



## Evolving78

theNaturalWonders said:


> shortdub78 you and baby will be in my prayers this week



aww!  thank you very much!


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> NikkiQ
> i'm going in a week early, so i will be heading to the hospital this friday.  i am trying to take it easy, so i can make it to friday!  i'm going in at 5:30am.  i might be terribly out of it, so i probably won't get back with you ladies until sunday, or monday.  plus i got a cheap arse phone anyway!



How exciting, a new life will be born!!  Praying for your successful delivery and a speedy recovery.  Can't wait to see pics of your new bundle .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## glamazon386

My scalp is itchy. I think I may take my hair down and wash it tonight.


----------



## Seamonster

shortdub78 said:


> NikkiQ
> i'm going in a week early, so i will be heading to the hospital this friday.  i am trying to take it easy, so i can make it to friday!  i'm going in at 5:30am.  i might be terribly out of it, so i probably won't get back with you ladies until sunday, or monday.  plus i got a cheap arse phone anyway!



What a blessing, said a prayer for you two.


----------



## Mjon912

growbaby and NikkiQ I hope your guys feel better soon! 
texasqt your hair looks great!!!
shortdub78 GOOD LUCK DOLL!!! How'd you decide to wear your hair
theNaturalWonders we must have both been going though it this weekend cuz I was ready to relax, it took me way to long to do my hair, I went out and bought a relaxer to! Thankfully I cooled off and will be returning it .... What do you do to your hair


----------



## Evolving78

Mjon912 said:


> shortdub78 GOOD LUCK DOLL!!! How'd you decide to wear your hair



i am just going to bun it.  i spent all of the church's money on this kid coming!  i'm still buying random stuff.


----------



## gforceroy

Double post from another thread: Hi ladies! I haven't posted in a while. I had a setback, a lot of breakage in the back of my head which discouraged me from posting  . I have been keeping my hair hidden. I took a break from MN and I have been using JBCO on my edges (and problem areas :/ ) I think it has been working so far. I also am taking some different vitamins, I haven't noticed a difference in my hair yet get but my skin looks better! Hopefully by the summer my hair will be recovered  .


----------



## NikkiQ

gforceroy Sorry to hear that! Do you know what may have caused the breakage?


----------



## theNaturalWonders

Mjon912 said:


> growbaby and NikkiQ I hope your guys feel better soon!
> texasqt your hair looks great!!!
> shortdub78 GOOD LUCK DOLL!!! How'd you decide to wear your hair
> theNaturalWonders we must have both been going though it this weekend cuz I was ready to relax, it took me way to long to do my hair, I went out and bought a relaxer to! Thankfully I cooled off and will be returning it .... What do you do to your hair



I am glad you are returning it I am sticking it out for another year and hopefully I may have a change of heart to avoid texlaxing.

I wear a upart wig. My hair is braided in the back and my hair is left out on the sides and top. I stopped flat ironing a month ago so I do the tension method on my leave out and pull it back into a half up half down style. Its boring but it works for me.


----------



## Meritamen

Waiting for my wig tape to come in tomorrow. Been wearing my wig, every time the wind blows I feel like it's telling on me since the cap is too big.
Looks like I am going to have to cowash today. My scalp is itching pretty badly and I don't want to cause problems so early into this braid down from scratching so much. I don't know why my scalp refuses to calm down in the winter time. I never seem to have this issue any other time of year.


----------



## Froreal3

@shortdub78 Wow, sending good vibes your way!
@NikkiQ You poor thing. You need to go ahead and head to the dr. Seems like you've been sick way too long. Feel better. 
@texasqt I'm really feeling your flat iron.


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:


> NikkiQ
> i'm going in a week early, so i will be heading to the hospital this friday.  i am trying to take it easy, so i can make it to friday!  i'm going in at 5:30am.  i might be terribly out of it, so i probably won't get back with you ladies until sunday, or monday.  plus i got a cheap arse phone anyway!



Congratulations and good luck


----------



## Angel of the North

Getting my TU tomorrow and I can't wait 



mbib0002 said:


> Fast forward to today, I noticed while she was trimming the fly aways, she cut some of the twist and, as a result, cut some of my hair. I was beyond pissed. I started crying. So far I've found about 7 twists with nicks in the actual twist which includes my hair. I've taken out 3 and my hair was in there, nicely sliced. 2 were about 3 inches, one was like 6 inches.



mbib0002 I can't believe this happened to you, I hope the damage is minimal and that you can recover quickly.

growbaby and NikkiQ I hope you get well soon 



shortdub78 said:


> NikkiQ
> i'm going in a week early, so i will be heading to the hospital this friday.  i am trying to take it easy, so i can make it to friday!  i'm going in at 5:30am.  i might be terribly out of it, so i probably won't get back with you ladies until sunday, or monday.  plus i got a cheap arse phone anyway!



shortdub78 I hope everything goes perfectly for you, big hugs to you and baby, I love how you're planning to be back by Monday , I look forward to seeing pics of the little one


----------



## Evolving78

Angel of the North said:


> Getting my TU tomorrow and I can't wait
> 
> shortdub78 I hope everything goes perfectly for you, big hugs to you and baby, I love how you're planning to be back by Monday , I look forward to seeing pics of the little one



thank you and i hope so too!  hopefully i will be out of the hospital. i will be recovering from surgery.  i will post a pic for you ladies if he doesn't look like alien nation! 

good luck on the touch up and please post some pics!


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78 said:


> thank you and i hope so too!  hopefully i will be out of the hospital. i will be recovering from surgery.  i will post a pic for you ladies if he doesn't look like alien nation!
> 
> good luck on the touch up and please post some pics!



safe & speedy recovery!!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

texasqt said:


> Just yesterday I opted to blow dry on low. It took an hour but I think it takes that long on the high setting anyway. Previously, I lowered the flatiron temp to 340 still doing one slow pass (that took another hour). Everything else is the same. Will see if this helps my hair in anyway. I'm about 2 inches away from BSL.



Wow, u did a great job flat ironing! Ur hair looks thick & healthy

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> So I looked at the Liquid Gold hair products people had been mentioning lately. Great ingrediants and I want to give it a try,but $10 for shipping out here? I don't think so!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I hope u feel better

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Just finished moisturizing and sealing. Currently pinned up and under my bonnet. So boring i know lol yet simple.


----------



## ImanAdero

Okay, I've been doing better with my biotin...

I don't think it's actually working lol, but it's all good. 

I'm realizing more and more I don't really HAVE a regimen. I wash occasionally, I deep condition occasionally... I keep it in braids, buns, stretched, wigged. 

I feel like after all this time I should have something set especially since my friends always ask me questions! I'll figure something out one of these days to do consistently.


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> So when I checked on 2/15 (left pic), I said BSL was 6.5.  Yesterday I got some curls in my hair so I pulled a piece down and it looks close.  Once the curls fall, I will take a bra pic and let y'all know for sure!



Hey ladies...tried to take a bra pic but I was too ashamed of my back fat.  Seriously that needs to be a priority for me.  Anyway I took a look at the shirt and felt where the top of my bra strap is and I think 7 on my length check shirt is really BSL so I have about .5 more to go.  The bottom is 8...or MBL.  SO helped me with my previous measurements :-/

Hoping to claim BSL by the June length check.  In the meantime, I would love to get my hair in crochet braids because I need to stop looking at my hair like did you grow yet?  But I'm trying save money...and I don't know how to do them myself so...I have to see what my next 'free' style is (at home).


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

jprayze said:


> Hey ladies...tried to take a bra pic but I was too ashamed of my back fat.  Seriously that needs to be a priority for me.  Anyway I took a look at the shirt and felt where my bra strap is and I think 7 on my length check shirt is really BSL so I have about .5 more to go.



Congrats on all that growth jprayze that .5 inch will be here in no time


----------



## jprayze

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Congrats on all that growth jprayze that .5 inch will be here in no time



Thanks!  The vits are helping!


----------



## bajandoc86

Dear God, 

I pray for continued blessing on shortdub78, her little one and her extended family. May she have a smooth and incident free delivery, and have a healthy bouncing baby to hold, care for and love. I also ask for a recovery without complications. 

We thank you for the love and support she has had thus far.

Amen!


----------



## growbaby

Ok this is very random I know but I was looking through my Bday pics from 3 weeks ago and saw this picture. IS THAT MY HAIR?! Laying on my BACK!? I'm super shocked on how long it looks lol. Thank u ladies for motivating me everyday to keep on going. (excuse my post 2 margaritas face) haha


----------



## jprayze

growbaby said:


> Ok this is very random I know but I was looking through my Bday pics from 3 weeks ago and saw this picture. IS THAT MY HAIR?! Laying on my BACK!? I'm super shocked on how long it looks lol. Thank u ladies for motivating me everyday to keep on going. (excuse my post 2 margaritas face) haha



And it's only going to get longer!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

growbaby said:


> Ok this is very random I know but I was looking through my Bday pics from 3 weeks ago and saw this picture. IS THAT MY HAIR?! Laying on my BACK!? I'm super shocked on how long it looks lol. Thank u ladies for motivating me everyday to keep on going. (excuse my post 2 margaritas face) haha



Your hair is indeed laying on your back!! Keep it up growbaby


----------



## Guinan

growbaby said:


> Ok this is very random I know but I was looking through my Bday pics from 3 weeks ago and saw this picture. IS THAT MY HAIR?! Laying on my BACK!? I'm super shocked on how long it looks lol. Thank u ladies for motivating me everyday to keep on going. (excuse my post 2 margaritas face) haha
> 
> View attachment 199149


 
Woo Hoo!!! You got some hang time going on!


----------



## gforceroy

NikkiQ said:


> gforceroy Sorry to hear that! Do you know what may have caused the breakage?



Hmm, I am not sure, I have been keeping my regimen consistent. I do switch up products a lot though, I might be a product junkie lol. The water here is hard but the only problem I noticed is scalp build-up...maybe it's coating my hair too? But I alternate between a chelating and clarifying shampoo sometimes.


----------



## NikkiQ

nevermind.the urge has passed.


----------



## polished07

growbaby said:


> Ok this is very random I know but I was looking through my Bday pics from 3 weeks ago and saw this picture. IS THAT MY HAIR?! Laying on my BACK!? I'm super shocked on how long it looks lol. Thank u ladies for motivating me everyday to keep on going. (excuse my post 2 margaritas face) haha



Yes ma'am it's def resting peacefully on your back looking luscious lol! Get it ;-) 

I'm going through all of these hair products that I don't use I'm gonna put myself on a no spend $ on hair product challenge and use up the stuff I still love! I've been working out and keeping my hair on cornrows under my wig someone else is Wigging as a ps style how is it working for you? What's your regi? Thanks in advance ?


----------



## NikkiQ

Got a good workout in today and sweated like a BEAST in my head so I will probably condish cleanse today in the shower.


----------



## Angel of the North

So I got my TU today, after a trim of about an inch or slightly more, I took a bra pic and I appear to still be at BSB  on the plus side my thin ends have gone 

I am giving myself till August to get to BSL , I will post the pic on the official length check date.


----------



## polished07

True life! Thought I'd share lol!


----------



## KiWiStyle

polished07 said:


> True life! Thought I'd share lol!



I just saw this on FB, LOL!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HoneyA

I just had someone measure my hair at the back and apparently it has shot right past APL and is almost at BSL . I asked her to check it again. Since the first update is March 31, I'll wait to see where it stretches comfortably on that date. I'll claim full BSL when my hair reaches the bottom of bra strap so I still have a few months to go yet. This is encouraging though!


----------



## polished07

I lol'd so hard at that lol


----------



## Guinan

polished07 said:


> True life! Thought I'd share lol!



This is soooo true, lmao

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero

Blew out my hair using the tension method then cornrowed it. Not sure if I'll keep the cornrows in, but I actually like how I did them. 

Pictures of blowout and cornrows:


----------



## Guinan

ImanAdero said:


> Blew out my hair using the tension method then cornrowed it. Not sure if I'll keep the cornrows in, but I actually like how I did them.
> 
> Pictures of blowout and cornrows:



You & ur hair r gorg! U look like ur losing weight too. I wish I could do the tension method. My dryer is busted & the attachment always pops off.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

ImanAdero said:


> Blew out my hair using the tension method then cornrowed it. Not sure if I'll keep the cornrows in, but I actually like how I did them.
> 
> Pictures of blowout and cornrows:



BEAUTIFUL...you and the hair!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

M&S while cruising Ebay before bed. 18 days til our first check in ladies!!!


----------



## Evolving78

bajandoc86 said:


> Dear God,
> 
> I pray for continued blessing on shortdub78, her little one and her extended family. May she have a smooth and incident free delivery, and have a healthy bouncing baby to hold, care for and love. I also ask for a recovery without complications.
> 
> We thank you for the love and support she has had thus far.
> 
> Amen!



AMEN!  thank you!


----------



## newnyer

So got my sew in installed today.  I think I'm going to get it cut a little but otherwise I like it.  Must be careful to keep my edges intact...I was playing around today with my bun trying to make it smaller for work & could feel tension on my edges.  Anywho, the stylist took some pics so here ya go!  (She could've warned me my bra strap was out all willy nilly though LOL).


----------



## Seamonster

newnyer That sew in is gawgeous! I love the pony  Do you have a photo of the length because it just looks APL in the front. Maybe you should wear it down for  a few weeks to avoid extra tension until your hair grows out a little. Where did you get it done? Who was your stylist?


----------



## jprayze

newnyer said:


> So got my sew in installed today.  I think I'm going to get it cut a little but otherwise I like it.  Must be careful to keep my edges intact...I was playing around today with my bun trying to make it smaller for work & could feel tension on my edges.  Anywho, the stylist took some pics so here ya go!  (She could've warned me my bra strap was out all willy nilly though LOL).



Your sew-in turned out wonderfully!


----------



## Jobwright

newnyer your hair looks beautiful. I don't think I have seen a sew in so flat. Your stylist did a GREAT job!


----------



## Guinan

newnyer said:


> So got my sew in installed today.  I think I'm going to get it cut a little but otherwise I like it.  Must be careful to keep my edges intact...I was playing around today with my bun trying to make it smaller for work & could feel tension on my edges.  Anywho, the stylist took some pics so here ya go!  (She could've warned me my bra strap was out all willy nilly though LOL).



Wow, she did a great job. It looks sooo real.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

newnyer said:


> So got my sew in installed today.  I think I'm going to get it cut a little but otherwise I like it.  Must be careful to keep my edges intact...I was playing around today with my bun trying to make it smaller for work & could feel tension on my edges.  Anywho, the stylist took some pics so here ya go!  (She could've warned me my bra strap was out all willy nilly though LOL).



I'm so confused!!!  That is no way a sew in :-O?!  This is the most beautiful and natural sew in I've ever seen!  Where did she start the braids/the tracks??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newnyer

Seamonster said:


> newnyer That sew in is gawgeous! I love the pony  Do you have a photo of the length because it just looks APL in the front. Maybe you should wear it down for  a few weeks to avoid extra tension until your hair grows out a little. Where did you get it done? Who was your stylist?



Thanks ya'll! It's actually waist length in the back & right below the boobs (sorry! LOL) in the front.  I think she just cropped the pic a bit.  The bun is kinda heavy so I'll have to work w/ it to see if it's really worth keeping the length.  Got it done in New Orleans by a stylist named Latonya (Glam Suite).


----------



## newnyer

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm so confused!!!  That is no way a sew in :-O?!  This is the most beautiful and natural sew in I've ever seen!  Where did she start the braids/the tracks??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



The braids were startedd from the front and done in a semi circle pattern, and they were pretty small.  She was very meticulous in how she layed the tracks...even started over 1 or 2 tracks over to get it right. Of course she started laying the tracks from the back first. Hope I'm explaining that right. LOL


----------



## crlsweetie912

newnyer said:


> Thanks ya'll! It's actually waist length in the back & right below the boobs (sorry! LOL) in the front.  I think she just cropped the pic a bit.  The bun is kinda heavy so I'll have to work w/ it to see if it's really worth keeping the length.  Got it done in New Orleans by a stylist named Latonya (Glam Suite).



It' looks AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

ImanAdero said:


> Blew out my hair using the tension method then cornrowed it. Not sure if I'll keep the cornrows in, but I actually like how I did them.
> 
> Pictures of blowout and cornrows:



You're blowout looks awesome!! I love it.


----------



## isawstars

I've been wearing my hair straight and loving it!  

Currently sporting high buns and the Southern Tease bun.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

newnyer said:


> So got my sew in installed today.  I think I'm going to get it cut a little but otherwise I like it.  Must be careful to keep my edges intact...I was playing around today with my bun trying to make it smaller for work & could feel tension on my edges.  Anywho, the stylist took some pics so here ya go!  (She could've warned me my bra strap was out all willy nilly though LOL).



Your sew in is poppin lol. She did a wonderful job. This looks so friggin natural. Im in total awe!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

So I'm starting to get used to my over processed roots (I look like I'm reverse transitioning). On the plus side my buns look great because the edges are sleek and the bun is full. 

I've started using the LOC method on my hair every morning. Water, EVOO, DB transitioning cream. So far I like it. 


My gardening books arrived yesterday so I now have less time to obsess over my hair which is a very good thing. And I'm getting a puppy in 8 weeks, it was just born on Monday!!! So I have a lot to keep my mind off hair.


----------



## PureSilver

I'm hanging in there but i have a lil breakage in my crown. Hoping to get to full BSL by June.


----------



## NikkiQ

newnyer She did an AMAZING job!!!! May have to look her up next time I'm home. My hair could use a good break right now.


----------



## Meritamen

Welp using tape did not help much. I hate wasting money. I really like my wig, just wish I had ordered it in a smaller sized cap. Lesson learned.


----------



## jprayze

GettingKinky said:


> So I'm starting to get used to my over processed roots (I look like I'm reverse transitioning). On the plus side my buns look great because the edges are sleek and the bun is full.
> 
> I've started using the LOC method on my hair every morning. Water, EVOO, DB transitioning cream. So far I like it.
> 
> 
> My gardening books arrived yesterday so I now have less time to obsess over my hair which is a very good thing. And I'm getting a puppy in 8 weeks, it was just born on Monday!!! So I have a lot to keep my mind off hair.


 
Yes, that new puppy will keep you plenty busy!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Condish cleansed the Celies and followed it up with some regular cowashing goodness. Trying to get into the routine of cowashing twice a week. So far, so good. I do need to order some vits though.


----------



## Kerryann

amla brahmi and coconut milk last  night and surely enough i fell asleep with it until this morning...now im under the dryer dcing...then i will do some twist air dry that sucker  and get it braided again tomorrow for my wig


----------



## Realhairdontcare

newnyer said:


> So got my sew in installed today.  I think I'm going to get it cut a little but otherwise I like it.  Must be careful to keep my edges intact...I was playing around today with my bun trying to make it smaller for work & could feel tension on my edges.  Anywho, the stylist took some pics so here ya go!  (She could've warned me my bra strap was out all willy nilly though LOL).



Looks really nice and natural. The stylist did a good job!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Realhairdontcare

I detangled my hair awhile ago with the mane and tale detangler and it was my first time using it but I like it so I will use it for the remainder of my stretch. I took a couple pics of my hair after to show how it looks at almost 4 months post. I will post them later tho. My phone has been acting up today.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Got so wrapped up in cooking and finishing up a paper for a class that I forgot that I was letting my Celies dry a little under my twisty turban thing. Completely forgot to put on LI! Well I just applied a little to be on the safe side and prior to putting it on, my hair was nearly dry and SUPER soft! Color me surprised.


----------



## NikkiQ

Sending out good vibes and prayers for shortdub78 and her little one today. It's the big day!!


----------



## naturalagain2

yeah well....that wash I was suppose to do Monday night....didn't happen lol. Been too busy. I'm in the process of buying a house and hardly have anytime to think. I have to wash tonight though I will be getting my hair braided tomorrow for my protective style.


----------



## NikkiQ

Congrats on buying a house naturalagain2!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Sending out good vibes and prayers for shortdub78 and her little one today. It's the big day!!



Yes! I thought about her on Wednesday...shortdub78 i'm praying that delivery is as smooth as your new baby's bottom, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2

NikkiQ said:


> Congrats on buying a house naturalagain2!!



Thanks NikkiQ! I'm so excited and nervous at the same time


----------



## Carmelella

ImanAdero said:
			
		

> Blew out my hair using the tension method then cornrowed it. Not sure if I'll keep the cornrows in, but I actually like how I did them.
> 
> Pictures of blowout and cornrows:



Gorgeous!!!  Are you graduating already???


----------



## NikkiQ

Debating on when to do wash day. Tomorrow, Sunday or Monday. Gotta see what craziness is planned this weekend for St. Pat's Day.


----------



## Trixie58

Hey everyone, checking in. I am going next weekend for a full sew-in. I saw a ton of breakage lately, in the crown. I have been struggling with my nape as you all know, but that seems to be growing back. However, my crown is suddenly extremely coarse at the root (a completely different texture from the rest of my roots, which are soft)...and there are pieces that have broken down to the NG. It is ridiculous. So i am giving my hair a break and hoping that if i moisturize the braids and take care of my hair under the sew-in, i can recover in several months, at least to the point where my nape has filled in and the crown is coming back. I may cut the crown several inches once I finish the sew-in so it will not have the current thinness. I have had this problem with the crown before, but it grew out...but now back to square one. This time I know I have to keep the crown area moisturized and sealed every nite otherwise it will break in chunks. It's not a good look right now but hopefully a 3 month sew-in will keep me sane and allow it to fill in without me staring at it in the mirror every night. Meanwhile, the hair that i do have left seems to be growing well after the most recent trim.


----------



## ImanAdero

Carmelella said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Are you graduating already???



Thanks! And ::sigh:: I'm triflin and need to get my life together. Hopefully by years end though!


----------



## ImanAdero

Carmelella said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Are you graduating already???



Oh wait... Did you mean from the challenge? Lolol my hair is layered and its technically longer in front than the back. 

I'm at BSB, but not BSL quite yet. I give myself until August to get to full BSL.


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero said:


> Thanks! And ::sigh:: I'm triflin and need to get my life together. Hopefully by years end though!


 


ImanAdero said:


> Oh wait... Did you mean from the challenge? Lolol my hair is layered and its technically longer in front than the back.
> 
> I'm at BSB, but not BSL quite yet. I give myself until August to get to full BSL.


 
 ImanAdero you are something else!


----------



## BraunSugar

Hope everyone's weekend goes well. I'll be wearing a braidout.


----------



## Sholapie

After wigging it for 2 weeks I'm letting my scalp breathe for a few days then back to wigging. I hope I can build up to wearing wigs for longer lengths of time before needing a break.

I really need to find a staple leave in. I'm thinking of a liquid one, my hair gets greasy/stringy looking really easily. 

Thoughts are with you shortdub78 and the new lovely addition to your family!


----------



## ImanAdero

ROFLMAO! I really thought she was talking about school lo. 

Anyway doe... I bought a new wig. And I really like it. It still looks a little fake with the kind of hair it is... Nothin a brush can't fix. Love it!


----------



## KiWiStyle

ImanAdero said:


> ROFLMAO! I really thought she was talking about school lo.
> 
> Anyway doe... I bought a new wig. And I really like it. It still looks a little fake with the kind of hair it is... Nothin a brush can't fix. Love it!



It looks way better on you than the model ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Wigs always look so natural on you ImanAdero. I dig it


----------



## GettingKinky

ImanAdero you look great in that wig. 


Here are the benefits of over processed roots. Sleek edges and a thick pony. Too bad there is no way to keep it this way. Although I like the way my roots lookl I hate the way they feel.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

TOM came today so I might straighten my hair since DH can't sweat it out for at least another 7 days l lol. If I do it, I'll be back with pics.

Sent from somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## jprayze

Bunning since yesterday...that is all!  Have a great weekend BSLers!


----------



## jprayze

GettingKinky said:


> ImanAdero you look great in that wig.
> 
> Here are the benefits of over processed roots. Sleek edges and a thick pony. Too bad there is no way to keep it this way. Although I like the way my roots lookl I hate the way they feel.



Pretty pony!


----------



## naturalagain2

I'm going to get my hair braided/twisted in a protective style later this morning. So I prepoo'd (again lol) with amla/brahmi oil overnight. Then I shampooed with CON w/Argan oil shampoo, followed up with my tea rinse (fenugreek, nettle leaf, slippery elm, marshmallow root, and AVJ) let that sit for a few minutes then put MD Coconut Apricot Creme Conditioner on top now I'm under the dryer for 15 mins. Then I will rinse out and blow dry my hair before my appt.


----------



## NikkiQ

Perfect day for some bunning. Running errands, it's windy out, and in the 80s. Yup...bun it is.


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> Perfect day for some bunning. Running errands, it's windy out, and in the 80s. Yup...bun it is.



I love the 80s!  It's on my 60-something here and I'm thankful for that. I love spring.


----------



## NikkiQ

This bad boy is staying in until Monday!

View attachment 2013-03-16 11.13.14.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> This bad boy is staying in until Monday!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



That bun is huge! Is it all your hair?


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> That bun is huge! Is it all your hair?



I wish!!!  I'm using my satin covered sock bun.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Froreal3

@ImanAdero that wig looks really cute on you!

@GettingKinky I know you didn't like the results of your touch up, but that pony is swanging and your roots look great!

@NikkiQ Girl I was about to say...."DAMN that bun is huge!" It's still cute...your secret is safe with us. 

As for me: Dcing right now with AOHSR. After I shampoo that out I will spray with  Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer and add my leave in and  oil on top of that. I'm very curious as to how this will do in my hair.

...and I got my NJoy mix and my Hair Therapy Wrap today. Just ordered them  both yesterday. I love Amazon Prime (for the therapy wrap). Waiting on my SD Vanilla Silk and End-tegrity ends serum and I will be good to go!


----------



## NikkiQ

I need to figure out what moisturizer I can buy to replace my beloved Shea Moisture Yucca and Aloe Thickening Growth Milk that is almost gone with no replacement bottles in my stash. I've checked all the Walgreens here and they have all the other SM products,but not that.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> I need to figure out what moisturizer I can buy to replace my beloved Shea Moisture Yucca and Aloe Thickening Growth Milk that is almost gone with no replacement bottles in my stash. I've checked all the Walgreens here and they have all the other SM products,but not that.



Awww I know that's disappointing to have to replace one of your staples!


----------



## Guinan

Froreal3 said:


> @ImanAdero that wig looks really cute on you!
> 
> @GettingKinky I know you didn't like the results of your touch up, but that pony is swanging and your roots look great!
> 
> @NikkiQ Girl I was about to say...."DAMN that bun is huge!" It's still cute...your secret is safe with us.
> 
> As for me: Dcing right now with AOHSR. After I shampoo that out I will spray with  Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer and add my leave in and  oil on top of that. I'm very curious as to how this will do in my hair.
> 
> ...and I got my NJoy mix and my Hair Therapy Wrap today. Just ordered them  both yesterday. I love Amazon Prime (for the therapy wrap). Waiting on my SD Vanilla Silk and End-tegrity ends serum and I will be good to go!



I will be ordering my njoy mix soon. I swear this will be the last product I buy. Let us know how u like it.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

I'm doing pretty good 2day. I ate right, took my vits & no smoking I'm also dc overnite in prep for my curlformer set 2morrow.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> I need to figure out what moisturizer I can buy to replace my beloved Shea Moisture Yucca and Aloe Thickening Growth Milk that is almost gone with no replacement bottles in my stash. I've checked all the Walgreens here and they have all the other SM products,but not that.



Have u tried scurl or making sum rose water? Oh or maybe ors leave in. That sucks did they stop making it?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks Froreal3. I've started to accept my touch up results. I can't change them so I may as well make the best of it. 

pelohello good for you not smoking. Keep it up!!


----------



## Froreal3

I see that a plastic cap and a towel have nothing on the Hair Therapy wrap. The conditioner was invisible, completely soaked into my hair once I took the plastic cap off. I'm gonna keep this up.

I also applied the NJoy mix. Sitting with a baggy on. I don't think I will try the overnight baggy thing. Last time I did that, my hair was mushy. Instead I'll keep the baggy on for an hour or so, then take it off. I'll apply it every other day.


----------



## jprayze

Another week of straight hair (buns) and then I think I will pull out my wig for a while.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I just ordered the NJoy blend. I haven't truly used a growth enhancer that I liked since BT so I'm really looking forward to using this one.  Especially since the summer is when I get my usual growth spurt.


I've been SUPER lazy with my grass lately. I did a heavy protein to curb some breaking (uber stressful time in my life right now) and it helped. I broke out the glycerin and water and so far so good. I've been rocking these plists (plaits at the root and twists the rest of the way down)  for about two weeks now. I need to do my hair.... but I can wig it. Besides... I JUST did my nails... and for some reason, natural oils and manicures don't mix.


----------



## lamaria211

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> I just ordered the NJoy blend. I haven't truly used a growth enhancer that I liked since BT so I'm really looking forward to using this one.  Especially since the summer is when I get my usual growth spurt.
> 
> I've been SUPER lazy with my grass lately. I did a heavy protein to curb some breaking (uber stressful time in my life right now) and it helped. I broke out the glycerin and water and so far so good. I've been rocking these plists (plaits at the root and twists the rest of the way down)  for about two weeks now. I need to do my hair.... but I can wig it. Besides... I JUST did my nails... and for some reason, natural oils and manicures don't mix.



I'm going to order from njoy on Tue. I bought some JBCO yesterday, I'll use that until I get njoys mix.
Today I'm DCing on dry hair for a few hours with AO HSR


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> Have u tried scurl or making sum rose water? Oh or maybe ors leave in. That sucks did they stop making it?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


 
I've never used S-Curl before. I have used another "juice" when I was transitioning,but not since becoming fully natural. I'd have to see if I could find it here. I don't think they stopped making it. There are just a lot of things that the island doesn't get that is already in stores in the states. Like I had to get foundation sent here b/c they don't even have the line here


----------



## NikkiQ

Totally not hair related,but I just took my first statistics quiz and got B!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Total hair pampering day!!!! Excited to say the least!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:


> Totally not hair related,but I just took my first statistics quiz and got B!!!



Congrats lady!!! I hear statistics is crazy hard lol. Keep it up!


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ nice job on your stats quiz


I think gardening is helping with my hair obsession. I usually start wash day as soon as I get up on Sunday. Today I started working on building my garden box. I would have finished but I ran out of nails. I'll start wash day later this afternoon. Here's my garden box. It's not the prettiest but it will hold the dirt.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Totally not hair related,but I just took my first statistics quiz and got B!!!



Congrats!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

DH decided he wanted to check out a mall we haven't been to before today. There was a Sally's and Lord y'all...I almost cried. They had SO much stuff in there! This is definitely the one I'll be going to from now on. Here's what I got. My reward from DH for my B 

View attachment 2013-03-17 15.40.02.jpg

And bonus: Sally's has all their clearance products an extra 50% off so the Curl Care shampoo was only $3!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> @NikkiQ nice job on your stats quiz
> 
> 
> I think gardening is helping with my hair obsession. I usually start wash day as soon as I get up on Sunday. Today I started working on building my garden box. I would have finished but I ran out of nails. I'll start wash day later this afternoon. Here's my garden box. It's not the prettiest but it will hold the dirt.


 
GettingKinky you did a great job building that box! Looks really good. Any idea what you're going to plant in there?


----------



## BraunSugar

NikkiQ said:


> DH decided he wanted to check out a mall we haven't been to before today. There was a Sally's and Lord y'all...I almost cried. They had SO much stuff in there! This is definitely the one I'll be going to from now on. Here's what I got. My reward from DH for my B
> 
> View attachment 199843
> 
> And bonus: Sally's has all their clearance products an extra 50% off so the Curl Care shampoo was only $3!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Let me know how you like that cholesterol NikkiQ


----------



## NikkiQ

BraunSugar said:


> Let me know how you like that cholesterol NikkiQ



Will do. I'll be using it tomorrow. I'll let you know how it compares to the LustraSilk cholesterols.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was really focused today and finished my whole wash day ( from the time I first started applying my AOHSR DC until the time my hair was air drying in 2 ponys) in 55 minutes!!  Next time I may take a bit longer though. I think I should let my hair dry a bit before I comb it so it won't be a prone to breakage. 

NikkiQ I'm not exactly sure yet what I'm going to plant in my garden box. I want to grow squash and eggplant and tomatoes, but I'm not sure my backyard gets enough sun for that so I may do spinach, collards and other greens.


----------



## growbaby

Hey ladies! Been missin for a few days but that's bcuz I'm in Disneyland!  I only brought my moisturizer and OCO but my hair is holdin up well.. My bf completed my banana clip pony n took this pic  



Does anyone else's hair change color as the sun comes out? (Warmer months)


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> Totally not hair related,but I just took my first statistics quiz and got B!!!



Congrats on that B - good job!!!  Stats scared me in school!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> Hey ladies! Been missin for a few days but that's bcuz I'm in Disneyland!  I only brought my moisturizer and OCO but my hair is holdin up well.. My bf completed my banana clip pony n took this pic
> 
> View attachment 199855
> 
> Does anyone else's hair change color as the sun comes out? (Warmer months)


 
growbaby I love the texture of your pony. Very cute! My hair used to lighten up in the summer before I started to dye my hair,but that was so long ago now


----------



## Meritamen

I have come to the sad realization that my scalp may not like coconut oil. It started to itch horribly for a few days so I had to shampoo then cowash. I noticed that whenever I apply coconut oil to my cornrows my scalp would begin to itch within minutes. I stopped using it instead moisturizng and sealing with Qhemet AOHC and haven't had much itching. I hope that I'm wrong but while I'm trying to keep these braids in for a while I won't take my chances.


----------



## Tonto

So... I decided to take exercise seriously in order to stimulate my growth.
30 min of abs, cardio and strength everyday. I guess I guess the 3 hours requirement of physical activity per week. I hope to see some results in 3-4 months and get to that bsl lol


----------



## glamazon386

Flexi rodded my hair this morning. Hoping it lasts until the end of the week. 

Did a wash and go on Thursday fir the first time in almost a year. And here's a quick do I threw together Friday morning when my twist out was a mess.


----------



## daae

Hair is so frustrating.


----------



## Phaer

Detangled with a comb for the first time in months, cut ssks and trimmed hair. Lost a lot of hair, but I feel good of where I am and my goal for this year.


----------



## GettingKinky

daae said:


> Hair is so frustrating.



Why do you say that? Anything in particular?


----------



## GettingKinky

What a great ponytail. This is what I want!!


----------



## daae

GettingKinky said:


> Why do you say that? Anything in particular?



Hair seems not to benefit with everything I do to It
I just want long hair and prove to others that I can do it


----------



## NikkiQ

daae said:


> Hair seems not to benefit with everything I do to It
> I just want long hair and prove to others that I can do it


 
daae what is your reggie like? You know hair growth takes times and won't be rushed for ish! A watched pot never boils so maybe you should put your hair away for a bit and focus on other things to not drive yourself hair crazy.


----------



## NikkiQ

Got up this morning as a woman on a mission. Did some reading for school, washed 2 loads of laundry,wore the puppies out playing outside and now...it's me time. I've unleased the beast. The bun it down, the hair has exploded all over my head. It's wash time. Gonna try the Curl Care poo I got yesterday.


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay. It's time for a rant you guys.

I used the Dr. Miracles Curl Care shampoo and sweet baby JESUS that smell is absolutely frikkin HORRIBLE!!! Overbearing,overpowering,medicated,minty hot mess! And I washed my hair in the sink. Imagine what steam from the shower would do to it! I would've passed out up in there. Bad smell and it wasn't that great for my hair. Total epic failure!

The Proclaim cholesterol is lightly scented and thick as hell BraunSugar. A little goes a long way. I have relatively thick hair and even coated my hair barely put a dent in the top of it. I can see I'll have this jar around for quite some time.


----------



## JosieLynn

Meritamen said:


> I have come to the sad realization that my scalp may not like coconut oil. It started to itch horribly for a few days so I had to shampoo then cowash. I noticed that whenever I apply coconut oil to my cornrows my scalp would begin to itch within minutes. I stopped using it instead moisturizng and sealing with Qhemet AOHC and haven't had much itching. I hope that I'm wrong but while I'm trying to keep these braids in for a while I won't take my chances.



i have definitely had the same problem, I'm pretty sure i'm allergic


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Im in the middle of a nice DC right now under my hooded dryer. I did a protein treatment as well beforehand. Today is a lazy day so that means i have time to pamper my tresses lol. 
NikkiQ Im sorry that poo didnt work for you. The only product i like from dr miracles is the scalp balm and i havent even used it in a while. I havent seen many reviews on their products either.


----------



## koolkittychick

Haven't posted in a while, but I thought I would pop in to give an update since the first check-in is only a couple of weeks away.  Had a minor setback about a month ago; got lax in my weekly washes and DCs and I suffered a moisture/protein imbalance that took a while to reign back in. I'm back on track, but not before I lost a patch in my right temple to breakage.  I have been able to camouflage it okay, since I don't wear "pulled back tight" styles and my density has improved (yay supplements!), but it still bothers me. Since the breakage is right at the line of demarcation, it'll be hard to blend 2" of hair into the 17" to 19" of hair surrounding it once I do my touch up, especially since I mostly wear my hair up and away from my face ("baby hairs" don't go that far back ).

I have decided to try self-relaxing again March 30, if only to use up the rest of the relaxer I have (why waste the money?). To prepare for it, I will do two "practice runs" this Wednesday and Saturday using thick deep conditioner as the "stand in" for the relaxer. That way I can work on getting my application time down so I can have more time for smoothing, plus I will get some extra conditioning in before the touch up.  

Hope everyone is doing well, and I'm looking forward to seeing all of your progress in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Kerryann

My hair is really getting on my nerves


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Whats wrong Kerryann


----------



## daae

NikkiQ said:


> daae what is your reggie like? You know hair growth takes times and won't be rushed for ish! A watched pot never boils so maybe you should put your hair away for a bit and focus on other things to not drive yourself hair crazy.



NikkiQ

My reg

DC with Aubrey GPB/ORS replenshing pak one/AO HSR/Aussie moist twice a week
Use PP oil. use jojoba oil/WGO
Wash once a week
Moisturise with water using loc method (1x - 2x per day)
Finger comb
Trim/dust every 3 months/as needed


Try to monitor it as my hair didn't grow much last year becuase i didn't monitor it.

my hair is just difficult.


----------



## Kerryann

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Whats wrong Kerryann



I'm just not happy with it at all. The one side long and one side short ish is plaguing me like a **** and I just can't figure it out. I also refuse to cut to even it out because its going to grow back the same way


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Kerryann said:


> I'm just not happy with it at all. The one side long and one side short ish is plaguing me like a **** and I just can't figure it out. I also refuse to cut to even it out because its going to grow back the same way



My hair does the same thing. My right side always outgrows my left side. Each side is growing though which is good. So what i do is keep my ends clipped and let my hair do its thang. Plus i stretch my relaxers now and its helped alot. My hair is thicker and you can barely tell one side is longer.


----------



## NikkiQ

Did my Celies a bit smaller this time so I can evenly distribute my moisturizer. Gonna try to be more consistant with using the LOC method and see how my hair reacts to it.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Meritamen

JosieLynn said:


> i have definitely had the same problem, I'm pretty sure i'm allergic



Nooooo!  Coconut oil was my first love. It did great things for my hair, no other oil can compare.


----------



## NikkiQ

My Lord! The only red hair I have left is in the braids! Everything else is my natural color. Ohhh this is just not kosher. Come on BSL so I can dye my hair again!

View attachment 2013-03-18 23.42.56.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

NikkiQ said:


> Did my Celies a bit smaller this time so I can evenly distribute my moisturizer. Gonna try to be more consistant with using the LOC method and see how my hair reacts to it.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I keep reading about this LOC method. can I get cliff notes in what it is?

Sent from somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## ImanAdero

HeChangedMyName said:


> I keep reading about this LOC method. can I get cliff notes in what it is?
> 
> Sent from somewhere over the rainbow



Same. I know L is for leave in and O is for oil... What's the C?


----------



## growbaby

ImanAdero said:


> Same. I know L is for leave in and O is for oil... What's the C?



Cream I think


----------



## HeChangedMyName

Oh ok I do that already. I thought I was missing out on something

Sent from somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## Seamonster

GettingKinky said:


> What a great ponytail. This is what I want!!


GettingKinky
Do you mean you want a weave like that? I can see two or three layers of tracks/clipins in the crown on the photo?

Do you mean you want your hair streaked with blonde highlights and deep low lights? I love the way her color is done.

Do you mean you want your natural hair to be that long and thick? If so, me too. Although I am assuming she got the thickness from adding clip in weave to her natural hair, I would still like to try to get my natural hair that thick and long.


----------



## jessicarabbit

ImanAdero said:


> Same. I know L is for leave in and O is for oil... What's the C?



L-liquid (water or water based moisturizer)
O- oil
C- cream


----------



## jessicarabbit

Its Starting to get too hot for wigs


----------



## Evolving78

hey BSL sisters!  i just came home yesterday evening.  my delivery was successful and i had a beautiful bouncing baby boy!  he was 7lbs 12oz. he was so active the whole time.  when the doctors were preforming the c-section they saw him moving and kicking in the womb.  he came out kicking, crying, and peeing!   he was a hungry little something too!  he was sucking on his thumb and fingers like his life depended on it!

i will share more and try to post a pic.  i didn't take any pictures, but his dad did.  he wasn't able to come home with me last night though.  they kept him to finish is series of meds and for observation.  he had a lot of nasal congestion that was messing with his breathing.  it was heart breaking leaving him.  i went to the special care nursery often or they would bring him to my room for us to spend time together.  he is such a sweet, hungry little baby!  

the nurse has him on a wonderful feeding schedule and i plan to stick with it.  he takes 4oz and sleeps for about 4 hours.  but he turns into a monster when he wakes up!  

he knows the sound of my voice!  it's very calming to him.  

as for me, my recovery seems to be going ok so far.  since i got home, i have been trying to take it easy, but i can't help myself.  plus, my little rugrats bombarded me!   they told me they missed me, then turned around and starting asking for stuff!

i tried my best to look decent in the hospital daily.  i got up, showered, combed my hair, and put a little makeup on.  it made me feel better.  my hair is holding up fine.  i have just been keeping it in my bun.  i plan to wash Wed.


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> hey BSL sisters!  i just came home yesterday evening.  my delivery was successful and i had a beautiful bouncing baby boy!  he was 7lbs 12oz. he was so active the whole time.  when the doctors were preforming the c-section they saw him moving and kicking in the womb.  he came out kicking, crying, and peeing!   he was a hungry little something too!  he was sucking on his thumb and fingers like his life depended on it!
> 
> i will share more and try to post a pic.  i didn't take any pictures, but his dad did.  he wasn't able to come home with me last night though.  they kept him to finish is series of meds and for observation.  he had a lot of nasal congestion that was messing with his breathing.  it was heart breaking leaving him.  i went to the special care nursery often or they would bring him to my room for us to spend time together.  he is such a sweet, hungry little baby!
> 
> the nurse has him on a wonderful feeding schedule and i plan to stick with it.  he takes 4oz and sleeps for about 4 hours.  but he turns into a monster when he wakes up!
> 
> he knows the sound of my voice!  it's very calming to him.
> 
> as for me, my recovery seems to be going ok so far.  since i got home, i have been trying to take it easy, but i can't help myself.  plus, my little rugrats bombarded me!   they told me they missed me, then turned around and starting asking for stuff!
> 
> i tried my best to look decent in the hospital daily.  i got up, showered, combed my hair, and put a little makeup on.  it made me feel better.  my hair is holding up fine.  i have just been keeping it in my bun.  i plan to wash Wed.



Praise God everything went well!  I can't wait to see lil man.  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 said:


> hey BSL sisters!  i just came home yesterday evening.  my delivery was successful and i had a beautiful bouncing baby boy!  he was 7lbs 12oz. he was so active the whole time.  when the doctors were preforming the c-section they saw him moving and kicking in the womb.  he came out kicking, crying, and peeing!   he was a hungry little something too!  he was sucking on his thumb and fingers like his life depended on it!
> 
> i will share more and try to post a pic.  i didn't take any pictures, but his dad did.  he wasn't able to come home with me last night though.  they kept him to finish is series of meds and for observation.  he had a lot of nasal congestion that was messing with his breathing.  it was heart breaking leaving him.  i went to the special care nursery often or they would bring him to my room for us to spend time together.  he is such a sweet, hungry little baby!
> 
> the nurse has him on a wonderful feeding schedule and i plan to stick with it.  he takes 4oz and sleeps for about 4 hours.  but he turns into a monster when he wakes up!
> 
> he knows the sound of my voice!  it's very calming to him.
> 
> as for me, my recovery seems to be going ok so far.  since i got home, i have been trying to take it easy, but i can't help myself.  plus, my little rugrats bombarded me!   they told me they missed me, then turned around and starting asking for stuff!
> 
> i tried my best to look decent in the hospital daily.  i got up, showered, combed my hair, and put a little makeup on.  it made me feel better.  my hair is holding up fine.  i have just been keeping it in my bun.  i plan to wash Wed.



Congrats on the arrival of your little blessing!!!


----------



## Seamonster

shortdub78 said:


> hey BSL sisters!  i just came home yesterday evening.  my delivery was successful and i had a beautiful bouncing baby boy!  he was 7lbs 12oz. he was so active the whole time.  when the doctors were preforming the c-section they saw him moving and kicking in the womb.  he came out kicking, crying, and peeing!   he was a hungry little something too!  he was sucking on his thumb and fingers like his life depended on it!
> 
> i will share more and try to post a pic.  i didn't take any pictures, but his dad did.  he wasn't able to come home with me last night though.  they kept him to finish is series of meds and for observation.  he had a lot of nasal congestion that was messing with his breathing.  it was heart breaking leaving him.  i went to the special care nursery often or they would bring him to my room for us to spend time together.  he is such a sweet, hungry little baby!
> 
> the nurse has him on a wonderful feeding schedule and i plan to stick with it.  he takes 4oz and sleeps for about 4 hours.  but he turns into a monster when he wakes up!
> 
> he knows the sound of my voice!  it's very calming to him.
> 
> as for me, my recovery seems to be going ok so far.  since i got home, i have been trying to take it easy, but i can't help myself.  plus, my little rugrats bombarded me!   they told me they missed me, then turned around and starting asking for stuff!
> 
> i tried my best to look decent in the hospital daily.  i got up, showered, combed my hair, and put a little makeup on.  it made me feel better.  my hair is holding up fine.  i have just been keeping it in my bun.  i plan to wash Wed.



That is great news, and that 4 hours of sleep sounds pretty good too! Great!


----------



## KiWiStyle

HeChangedMyName said:


> I keep reading about this LOC method. can I get cliff notes in what it is?
> 
> Sent from somewhere over the rainbow



L=Liquid, I=Oil, C=Cream.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> hey BSL sisters!  i just came home yesterday evening.  my delivery was successful and i had a beautiful bouncing baby boy!  he was 7lbs 12oz. he was so active the whole time.  when the doctors were preforming the c-section they saw him moving and kicking in the womb.  he came out kicking, crying, and peeing!   he was a hungry little something too!  he was sucking on his thumb and fingers like his life depended on it!
> 
> i will share more and try to post a pic.  i didn't take any pictures, but his dad did.  he wasn't able to come home with me last night though.  they kept him to finish is series of meds and for observation.  he had a lot of nasal congestion that was messing with his breathing.  it was heart breaking leaving him.  i went to the special care nursery often or they would bring him to my room for us to spend time together.  he is such a sweet, hungry little baby!
> 
> the nurse has him on a wonderful feeding schedule and i plan to stick with it.  he takes 4oz and sleeps for about 4 hours.  but he turns into a monster when he wakes up!
> 
> he knows the sound of my voice!  it's very calming to him.
> 
> as for me, my recovery seems to be going ok so far.  since i got home, i have been trying to take it easy, but i can't help myself.  plus, my little rugrats bombarded me!   they told me they missed me, then turned around and starting asking for stuff!
> 
> i tried my best to look decent in the hospital daily.  i got up, showered, combed my hair, and put a little makeup on.  it made me feel better.  my hair is holding up fine.  i have just been keeping it in my bun.  i plan to wash Wed.



shortdub78 congratulations on your bouncing, kicking, sucking, peeing...BABY BOY!!!  I'm sorry you had to go home without him but you'll have him ALL to yourself very soon!  Rest up lady .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Awww yay @shortdub78! I am so happy that everything went so smoothly. Congrats on your new little blessing girl. I can't wait to see him


----------



## deedoswell

shortdub78 said:


> hey BSL sisters!  i just came home yesterday evening.  my delivery was successful and i had a beautiful bouncing baby boy!  he was 7lbs 12oz. he was so active the whole time.  when the doctors were preforming the c-section they saw him moving and kicking in the womb.  he came out kicking, crying, and peeing!   he was a hungry little something too!  he was sucking on his thumb and fingers like his life depended on it!
> 
> i will share more and try to post a pic.  i didn't take any pictures, but his dad did.  he wasn't able to come home with me last night though.  they kept him to finish is series of meds and for observation.  he had a lot of nasal congestion that was messing with his breathing.  it was heart breaking leaving him.  i went to the special care nursery often or they would bring him to my room for us to spend time together.  he is such a sweet, hungry little baby!
> 
> the nurse has him on a wonderful feeding schedule and i plan to stick with it.  he takes 4oz and sleeps for about 4 hours.  but he turns into a monster when he wakes up!
> 
> he knows the sound of my voice!  it's very calming to him.
> 
> as for me, my recovery seems to be going ok so far.  since i got home, i have been trying to take it easy, but i can't help myself.  plus, my little rugrats bombarded me!   they told me they missed me, then turned around and starting asking for stuff!
> 
> i tried my best to look decent in the hospital daily.  i got up, showered, combed my hair, and put a little makeup on.  it made me feel better.  my hair is holding up fine.  i have just been keeping it in my bun.  i plan to wash Wed.



 Thank God everything went well!!!  Congrats!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

HeChangedMyName said:


> I keep reading about this LOC method. can I get cliff notes in what it is?
> 
> Sent from somewhere over the rainbow


 


ImanAdero said:


> Same. I know L is for leave in and O is for oil... What's the C?


 
HeChangedMyName and ImanAdero it means

L- Liquid (water, leave in spray, etc)
O-Oil (any kind you want)
C-Cream (creamy moisturizer of some sort)


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78 said:


> hey BSL sisters! i just came home yesterday evening. my delivery was successful and i had a beautiful bouncing baby boy! he was 7lbs 12oz. he was so active the whole time. when the doctors were preforming the c-section they saw him moving and kicking in the womb. he came out kicking, crying, and peeing!  he was a hungry little something too! he was sucking on his thumb and fingers like his life depended on it!
> 
> i will share more and try to post a pic. i didn't take any pictures, but his dad did. he wasn't able to come home with me last night though. they kept him to finish is series of meds and for observation. he had a lot of nasal congestion that was messing with his breathing. it was heart breaking leaving him. i went to the special care nursery often or they would bring him to my room for us to spend time together. he is such a sweet, hungry little baby!
> 
> the nurse has him on a wonderful feeding schedule and i plan to stick with it. he takes 4oz and sleeps for about 4 hours. but he turns into a monster when he wakes up!
> 
> he knows the sound of my voice! it's very calming to him.
> 
> as for me, my recovery seems to be going ok so far. since i got home, i have been trying to take it easy, but i can't help myself. plus, my little rugrats bombarded me!  they told me they missed me, then turned around and starting asking for stuff!
> 
> i tried my best to look decent in the hospital daily. i got up, showered, combed my hair, and put a little makeup on. it made me feel better. my hair is holding up fine. i have just been keeping it in my bun. i plan to wash Wed.


 

CONGRATULATIONS!!! So happy that you had a safe delivery.


----------



## NikkiQ

I know we have a few other preggers ladies in here. shortdub78 and winona had their bundles of joy already. How are you feeling Kerryann??


----------



## growbaby

Hey ladies! 

I'm super excited to see all the babies! I love newborns.

How are we all doing ? Less than 2 weeks until our 1st check-in! I'm pumped to see some beautiful hair.

As for me I think I've decided to start texlaxing after under processing 5 months of new growth 4 weeks ago. It's not bothering me at all and I like it. I have other under processed areas from a couple other relaxers and I don't experience breakage from the different textures so I think I'm gonna go ahead and go for it. I'm no longer gonna stretch to 5 months tho just to be safe. I will be texlaxing every 12 weeks and work my way up from there. Are there any texlaxed aspiring BSL'ers here?? I would love to see some texture shots and see the difference from my hair and texlaxed heads


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby I think that Ms. pelohello is a texlaxer too if I'm not mistaken

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Guys if I'm just above APL could I join this thread? I'm straightening this week to know or sure but my V stretches a little past APL in the shower but as a texlaxer, it doesn't stretch as much dry.


----------



## NikkiQ

TheNDofUO said:


> Guys if I'm just above APL could I join this thread? I'm straightening this week to know or sure but my V stretches a little past APL in the shower but as a texlaxer, it doesn't stretch as much dry.



Absolutely TheNDofUO! We welcome all challengers 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## growbaby

TheNDofUO said:


> Guys if I'm just above APL could I join this thread? I'm straightening this week to know or sure but my V stretches a little past APL in the shower but as a texlaxer, it doesn't stretch as much dry.



Texlaxer?! Ur the answer to my prayers LOL come on in


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

shortdub78 said:


> hey BSL sisters!  i just came home yesterday evening.  my delivery was successful and i had a beautiful bouncing baby boy!  he was 7lbs 12oz. he was so active the whole time.  when the doctors were preforming the c-section they saw him moving and kicking in the womb.  he came out kicking, crying, and peeing!   he was a hungry little something too!  he was sucking on his thumb and fingers like his life depended on it!
> 
> i will share more and try to post a pic.  i didn't take any pictures, but his dad did.  he wasn't able to come home with me last night though.  they kept him to finish is series of meds and for observation.  he had a lot of nasal congestion that was messing with his breathing.  it was heart breaking leaving him.  i went to the special care nursery often or they would bring him to my room for us to spend time together.  he is such a sweet, hungry little baby!
> 
> the nurse has him on a wonderful feeding schedule and i plan to stick with it.  he takes 4oz and sleeps for about 4 hours.  but he turns into a monster when he wakes up!
> 
> he knows the sound of my voice!  it's very calming to him.
> 
> as for me, my recovery seems to be going ok so far.  since i got home, i have been trying to take it easy, but i can't help myself.  plus, my little rugrats bombarded me!   they told me they missed me, then turned around and starting asking for stuff!
> 
> i tried my best to look decent in the hospital daily.  i got up, showered, combed my hair, and put a little makeup on.  it made me feel better.  my hair is holding up fine.  i have just been keeping it in my bun.  i plan to wash Wed.



Congrats on that healthy baby boy shortdub78 we are happy to hear that the both of you are doing ok. Looks like you are gonna have your hands full with this one lol!


----------



## GettingKinky

Seamonster said:


> GettingKinky
> Do you mean you want a weave like that? I can see two or three layers of tracks/clipins in the crown on the photo?
> 
> Do you mean you want your hair streaked with blonde highlights and deep low lights? I love the way her color is done.
> 
> Do you mean you want your natural hair to be that long and thick? If so, me too. Although I am assuming she got the thickness from adding clip in weave to her natural hair, I would still like to try to get my natural hair that thick and long.



I mean I want my hair to be that long and thick. I think I have about a year to go for the length. I'm not sure if I'll ever get the thickness.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> @growbaby I think that Ms. @pelohello is a texlaxer too if I'm not mistaken
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 
growbaby, yup I'm a texlaxer I texlax using Linange Shea Butter Texturizer. I was suppose to texlax every 3mths, but I feel like I dont have enough NG to so I'll try to do it every 6mths to once a year depending on how my hair feels.


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ I'm here with this little person invading and taking over my body....oh it's a girl and I will be 6 months in a few days


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats shortdub78 on you little bundle of joy. I'm so happy for you and your family. I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## GettingKinky

growbaby I'm transitioning from bonelaxed to texlaxed. I stopped bonelaxing in Dec 2011. I've finally settled on 16 weeks between touch ups. My stylist does mine and she leaves it in for 10 minutes total time. I think my texture comes out close to my natural hair. But if she smooths it even a little it comes out almost perfectly straight.


----------



## growbaby

pelohello said:


> growbaby, yup I'm a texlaxer I texlax using Linange Shea Butter Texturizer. I was suppose to texlax every 3mths, but I feel like I dont have enough NG to so I'll try to do it every 6mths to once a year depending on how my hair feels.





GettingKinky said:


> growbaby I'm transitioning from bonelaxed to texlaxed. I stopped bonelaxing in Dec 2011. I've finally settled on 16 weeks between touch ups. My stylist does mine and she leaves it in for 10 minutes total time. I think my texture comes out close to my natural hair. But if she smooths it even a little it comes out almost perfectly straight.



Thanx ladies! I'm super excited about texlaxing I cut off more then half of my over processed nape 2 months ago texlaxed (under processed) my 5 months of new growth then cut the remaining relaxed ends and I love how it looks.


----------



## TheNDofUO

growbaby said:


> Texlaxer?! Ur the answer to my prayers LOL come on in



I'm an accidental texlaxer. My hair NEVER fully processes.. Okay maybe once in the past 3 years...


----------



## TheNDofUO

I really hope this link works... 
My hair wet:








Ooops.. huge. sorry!


----------



## Guinan

growbaby said:


> Thanx ladies! I'm super excited about texlaxing I cut off more then half of my over processed nape 2 months ago texlaxed (under processed) my 5 months of new growth then cut the remaining relaxed ends and I love how it looks.
> 
> View attachment 200247


 
Our hair is similar! Attached is my hair after a fresh texturizer.


----------



## Guinan

TheNDofUO said:


> I really hope this link works...
> My hair wet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops.. huge. sorry!


 
I can't see it


----------



## Guinan

Kerryann said:


> @NikkiQ I'm here with this little person invading and taking over my body....oh it's a girl and I will be 6 months in a few days


 

Congrats on having a girl!!!


----------



## growbaby

pelohello said:


> Our hair is similar! Attached is my hair after a fresh texturizer.



Beautiful !


----------



## Kerryann

pelohello said:


> Congrats on having a girl!!!



Thanks I have one already and her hair is intimidating so I'm scared this time around 3 of us now perplexederplexed


----------



## Cattypus1

Congratulations shortdub78 on your bouncing baby boy!  Speedy recovery wishes coming your way, take it easy.


----------



## cottoncoily

I'm currently in yarn braids. I plan on taking them out this weekend (it will be 10 weeks). Depending on how my hair looks (retention, my ends, any knots/tangles, etc.), I might keep this as my go to protective style...I'll post pics this weekend


----------



## NikkiQ

Did you do them yourself cottoncoily?


----------



## NikkiQ

Just LOC'd the hair down. That African Pride oil mixture I got Sunday smells great! I kept sniffing my hands after putting it on


----------



## ajargon02

ajargon02 said:


> Checking in early. Decided to try my new babyliss on a small section. Doesn look like too much has change in a month.
> I will upload photos tomorrow.











I am gonna have to get a length check shirt. That will make this easier. The blue one is the starting point. The white one is folded @ the bra strap. Doesn't look like anything has changed. It's tough for me 2 take these pics w/o Dh help


----------



## ajargon02

ajargon02 said:


> I am gonna have to get a length check shirt. That will make this easier. The blue one is the starting point. The white one is folded @ the bra strap. Doesn't look like anything has changed. It's tough for me 2 take these pics w/o Dh help


Sry 4 the crappy pic


----------



## felic1

shortdub78...Wonderful! You and little man will be at home with the rest of the family in no time. I am glad that all went well. Congratulations!


----------



## cottoncoily

NikkiQ said:


> Did you do them yourself cottoncoily?



My sister did them for me...one of the perks of having a stylist in the family. I wouldn't have the patience to do them myself. 12 hrs over 4 days


----------



## Meritamen

So I don't think I'm going o make it to even a month with these cornrows in. My scalp is itchy and I already cut the thread. Going to try to keep these in until the weekend and see if I can make it another week after that.


----------



## Froreal3

shortdub78 said:


> hey BSL sisters!  i just came home yesterday evening.  my delivery was successful and i had a beautiful bouncing baby boy!  he was 7lbs 12oz. he was so active the whole time.  when the doctors were preforming the c-section they saw him moving and kicking in the womb.  he came out kicking, crying, and peeing!   he was a hungry little something too!  he was sucking on his thumb and fingers like his life depended on it!
> 
> i will share more and try to post a pic.  i didn't take any pictures, but his dad did.  he wasn't able to come home with me last night though.  they kept him to finish is series of meds and for observation.  he had a lot of nasal congestion that was messing with his breathing.  it was heart breaking leaving him.  i went to the special care nursery often or they would bring him to my room for us to spend time together.  he is such a sweet, hungry little baby!
> 
> the nurse has him on a wonderful feeding schedule and i plan to stick with it.  he takes 4oz and sleeps for about 4 hours.  but he turns into a monster when he wakes up!
> 
> he knows the sound of my voice!  it's very calming to him.
> 
> as for me, my recovery seems to be going ok so far.  since i got home, i have been trying to take it easy, but i can't help myself.  plus, my little rugrats bombarded me!   they told me they missed me, then turned around and starting asking for stuff!
> 
> i tried my best to look decent in the hospital daily.  i got up, showered, combed my hair, and put a little makeup on.  it made me feel better.  my hair is holding up fine.  i have just been keeping it in my bun.  i plan to wash Wed.



Yaaay! Congratulations! So glad everything went well.


----------



## NikkiQ

Meritamen said:


> So I don't think I'm going o make it to even a month with these cornrows in. My scalp is itchy and I already cut the thread. Going to try to keep these in until the weekend and see if I can make it another week after that.



Meritamen have you used a braid spray or anything to soothe your scalp? Maybe cowash them.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## bajandoc86

shortdub78 CONGRATS!!!! Ohhh I  babies, especially chunky greedy ones. LOL!

I am so happy everything went relatively well. *bighug*


----------



## Incognitus

I flat ironed my hair yesterday and discovered that my hair reached about 2 inches past the top of my bra strap. At first, I was like  Then, I inspected my hair and was like  My ends looked damaged (ssks galore, split ends) and so I had to trim it a bit. I went a little overboard on the trim  (kinda addicting) and had to stop myself. Now the right side is a little shorter than the left.  Now my hair is just grazing the top of my bra strap. To make matters worse, my ends STILL don't look right! What the heck?!!!

At this point, I want to be at FULL BSL, with *thick*, *healthy *ends.


*~Current hair length:* grazing BSL
*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Natural
*~BSL goal month:* FULL BSL by December 2013
*~Current Reggie and styling choices:* I've been doing absolutely NOTHING these past 6 months 
*~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?:* DC 1-2x week, LOC method, PS via cornrows under a wig, Apply either OCT, MN, *or* NJoy mix 3x a week.
*~Post a beginning picture:* Will post as soon as I get someone to take pic for me. (People look at you strange when you ask them to take pics of your hair while you stretch it...lol.



>


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Hi Ladies!!!
Wow there had been a LOT of activity in here!! I love this group, it always feels like I'm coming home. 

Congratulations on the baby boy shortdub78!! I hope he's home in no time. A similar situation happened with my son, he swallowed amniotic fluid at delivery and ended up in the NICU. We both went home after 4 days so hang in there and catch on your sleep.

growbaby, I too am a texlaxer since I relaxed after being natural last June and I love my texture and the thickness I retain. I've never been one who liked thin, see-through relaxed ends so this is perfect.

Here's my hair wet:


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies, just a quick check-in.  Just on a whim last night I decided to do a yogurt dc. Used 1 single serve yogurt, 1 tbs molasses 2 tbs honey. I wanted  to eat up that mess soooooo bad lol.

Anyhoo slapped that on then went under my heat therapy wrap for 30 mins. I really liked it. My hair is soft and fluffy. 

Congrats shortdub78  !!

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Incognitus! 

11 days til length check time ladies!!!  I can't wait to see everyone's progress. I know it's gonna be awesome! 

I had a hair dream last night (of course) and when I did a length check around the summer, I was well below BSL already. *sigh* I wish that comes true


----------



## TheNDofUO

Just got some samples from HAIRVEDA in the post. I'm looking for a new moisturiser/butter. I got Whipped Clouds, Almond Glaze, Green Tea butter and Vatika frosting. Which is your favourite?


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Incognitus!
> 
> 11 days til length check time ladies!!!  I can't wait to see everyone's progress. I know it's gonna be awesome!
> 
> I had a hair dream last night (of course) and when I did a length check around the summer, I was well below BSL already. *sigh* I wish that comes true



I won't do my length check until the second week of April when I relax.  I am always disappointed on relaxer day when I have just recently straightened for a length check, the element of surprise is gone.  Relaxer day is like the gold medal of stretching as it is in the Olympics...hard work paying off day.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:


> @Meritamen have you used a braid spray or anything to soothe your scalp? Maybe cowash them.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


I ended up moisturizing my hair and that seemed to stop the itching. Guess my scalp was dry.  Going to cowash this weekend and see if I can go another week. Want to see if I can make it at least a month.


----------



## BGT

Relaxing this weekend at 12 weeks. Excited for the results.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

My update will be a week late I have a wedding on the 6th of April and I will straighten and trim my hair and then post pics. 

Congrats shortdub78 !!!


----------



## Angelicus

I wouldn't say I had a setback but I did a big cut. Many of you know one side grows so much longer than the other. I kind of evened it out.

So back to square one.

Sent from my LHCF App.


----------



## NikkiQ

How much did you cut Angelicus??


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Angelicus said:


> I wouldn't say I had a setback but I did a big cut. Many of you know one side grows so much longer than the other. I kind of evened it out.
> 
> So back to square one.
> 
> Sent from my LHCF App.



Its going to be all good. You've inspired me to go ahead and do some end clipping myself. We are going to make our goal even still and have great ends too!!!

Suny


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

All this talk about end clipping is making me want to go and buy some new scissors for my ends. My old one is lost so off to the BSS i go.


----------



## Evolving78

thank you ladies!  so much love in this challenge!

he is here now with me and the first night wasn't too bad.  i was such a mess bringing him home.  i cried pretty much at every song on the radio!   i felt so emotional and so blessed. i went through a lot of things throughout my pregnancy and now it's over.  new life begins for me and my little family!

thank you all for you kinds words and support!  things like that can move mountains in someone's life.

oh, i was able to shower and wash my hair!   it's in a bun, nothing special still. i still could use a stronger protein treatment.  hopefully, i can get to the beauty supply store.


----------



## jprayze

This week I'm wearing a wash n go using MJ's pillow soft curls.  I love the consistency of it (lotion) and the way my hair feels and looks (very natural).  But the smell...my hair smells Downy Fresh.  It's not a bad smell, but it so strong!  Still, I think this is my wash n go staple.  I'm finding it frustrating that I need a different staple for every style.  Today I have more shrinkage than yesterday, but I rushed out this morning and didn't take as much time with applying the product and smoothing.  

Maybe this weekend, I will try a roller set.  I actually have some free time on my hands and the best part about doing my hair at home, it's FREE!


----------



## NikkiQ

I really think my recent "healthy kick" is benefiting my hair as well. Working out 5 days a week, eating healthier, drinking lots of water, and taking my vitamins. Cowashed today after 45min on the elliptical. Nothing felt better than that water let me tell ya! One my hair dries, I'm gonna clip a little off the ends of each braid. Last trim was NYE so it's about time for a dust


----------



## GettingKinky

Here's my braided bun. I like the bun (although I wish it were bigger) but from the front it looks so boring. I need to learn to flat twist or something to make the front look cute.


----------



## growbaby

I stretched some hairs to BSL!!! 0.o


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> I stretched some hairs to BSL!!! 0.o



Pictures growbaby!! We wanna see!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Meritamen

growbaby said:


> I stretched some hairs to BSL!!! 0.o


C'mon you know the drill... ics:


----------



## lamaria211

growbaby said:


> I stretched some hairs to BSL!!! 0.o



From looking at your previous pics I thought you were already there. Congratulations!


----------



## Beamodel

I just cut two inches. So I'm going back to using mega tek to get my length back...


----------



## polished07

I wanted to trim this week bc of the farmers almanac but I forgot I'll do it next month I had a bad day yesterday so I took my cornrows down and washed my hair which made me feel better still boo loving Mixed chicks deep condish  I sectioned my hair and airdromes overnight before braiding it back up for my wig made my rows smaller ill take down at length check time it's the end of march right? 

When's the next length check after that ?


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 said:


> I wanted to trim this week bc of the farmers almanac but I forgot I'll do it next month I had a bad day yesterday so I took my cornrows down and washed my hair which made me feel better still boo loving Mixed chicks deep condish  I sectioned my hair and airdromes overnight before braiding it back up for my wig made my rows smaller ill take down at length check time it's the end of march right?
> 
> When's the next length check after that ?



Next 2 are March 31st and the end of June.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

DCing on dry hair overnight with Shea Moisture Deep treatment mask and EVOCO. I love the way this DC feels going on. I'm gonna rinse tomorrow after work


----------



## BraunSugar

I trimmed about an inch last night. I now feel pretty confident that my ends are in better condition. I won't be pulling out the scissors again until summer.


----------



## NikkiQ

Looks like a lot of us are on the same page with freshening up our ends 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## growbaby

Meritamen said:


> C'mon you know the drill... ics:



Hahaha ok ok.., I thought I'd be able to sneak in unseen with that 1 liner lol. Here is a pic! I think I'll be able to claim it undoubtedly w/ 1 more inch  .. This is makin me wana straighten for out check-ins!


----------



## Froreal3

growbaby said:


> Hahaha ok ok.., I thought I'd be able to sneak in unseen with that 1 liner lol. Here is a pic! I think I'll be able to claim it undoubtedly w/ 1 more inch  .. This is makin me wana straighten for out check-ins!



Girl you know how we roll! Anyway your hair is beautiful and looks BSL from this angle. You are a sneeze away!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

growbaby said:


> Hahaha ok ok.., I thought I'd be able to sneak in unseen with that 1 liner lol. Here is a pic! I think I'll be able to claim it undoubtedly w/ 1 more inch  .. This is makin me wana straighten for out check-ins!



U will probably be able to claim at Length check.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Looks like a lot of us are on the same page with freshening up our ends
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Wow according to the morrocco method, the spring equinox is the perfect time to trim!

March 20-21 — Spring Equinox 
are the best dates to cut for spring and the ultimate dates for shaving one's head.

Also these days are the March dates for Root Work.  These dates work directly with the roots to shock the entire growth cycle, effectively aiding your hair and scalp in all aspects of hair growth and scalp improvement.

So guess who will be doing a little dust tonight?  After this, the scissors are going away.


----------



## polished07

Bump that I'm gonna act least trim the ends of these braids! I need some spring equinox magic lol


----------



## Softerlove

I really need to post a update pic & trim my hair, Friday!  When I'm back in the country!


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> Hahaha ok ok.., I thought I'd be able to sneak in unseen with that 1 liner lol. Here is a pic! I think I'll be able to claim it undoubtedly w/ 1 more inch  .. This is makin me wana straighten for out check-ins!
> 
> View attachment 200511


 
Ain't no sneaking in here talking about you are reaching BSL without us noticing young lady  You know better! I think the next time you straighten you will definitely be able to claim BSL. I'll be ready to put your graduation month next to your name the minute it happens too


----------



## deedoswell

polished07 said:


> Bump that I'm gonna act least trim the ends of these braids! I need some spring equinox magic lol



I need it too!!!   I'm going to trim my ends this weekend!!

growbaby - you are touching that BSL!!!!  I'm sure you will be comfortably there by next weeks check-in!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

I need to email my photo from my phone....
I'm a little discourage.
But I realize I shouldn't be.
I gained SIGNIFICANT progress on my problem spots (temple and crown) while I was in braids.
But not much length.
I should be happy with that, but it always seems I get around this point and hit a standstill.  I'm still pushing.  I haven't given up!!!!!


----------



## laylaaa

I'm due for a trim this weekend. Cant wait til these starved ends are gone but it still sucks to lose hard won length! 

On the upside, I noticed that my crown is a lot thicker as a result of protective styling, essential oils and CO. I found a picture from my first week or something, completely forgot about it (so no progress anxiety) and I was pleasantly surprised this morning by the big improvement.


----------



## NikkiQ

Workout done and head is drenched right now!! Ugh. Nothing a little condish cleansing can't cure. What what!


----------



## DaLady82

I also did a trim. About 1 to 1.5 inches. I am seriously thinking about transitioning again. I did love my natural hair, I just didn't know how to deal with my extremely course texture. It was so freaking thick and crazy course at the same time. And those ssks. But I think I can do better now thanks to lhcf. I just might. Only 9 weeks post, so we will see. Oh, this time if I go through with it, no big chop. I still can't believe I did that.


----------



## SimJam

^^^^ dooo itttt ^^^^ come join us


----------



## NikkiQ

I am LOVING this African Pride Olive Miracle oil that I got. Seals my hair very nicely and smells great to boot. Definitely a winner.


----------



## GettingKinky

Has anyone noticed that their hair is easier to detangle when using the LOC method to moisturize?  I think the oil must make my hair a little more slippery.


----------



## Saga

Ik I'm gonna have to trim when I take down these cornrows. I am NOT looking forward to it. *sigh*


----------



## Evolving78

still in my bun.  nothing to report.  people keep asking me do i need anything from the store.  i really want somebody to get me a protein treatment.  is that bad thing to ask for?


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> Has anyone noticed that their hair is easier to detangle when using the LOC method to moisturize?  I think the oil must make my hair a little more slippery.



I luv the loc method. I use the loc method when dc

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78 said:


> still in my bun.  nothing to report.  people keep asking me do i need anything from the store.  i really want somebody to get me a protein treatment.  is that bad thing to ask for?



Naw u deserve it

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Workout done and head is drenched right now!! Ugh. Nothing a little condish cleansing can't cure. What what!



I need to up my workout game. Ill be 30 in 4mths & like my body to be in shape wit my hair.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Hiya ladies,

I am really tryin hard to resist straighting my hair this week. I kinda wanna do a pamper thing this weekend; mani/pedi, eyebrows done & straighten my hair. But ill resist & wait until our length check. 

On a side note, I cannot get my eating under control, so I decided to sign up with herbalife. Has anyone tried it? I tried the OT section but there wasn't a lot of info. My coworker lost so much weight & is maintaing w/ ww. We shall see if it works for me! I def let y'all know.

Happy growing!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Apparently DH and crew all want to go to the beach this weekend. Guess I'll be busting out the bun again, but putting it higher. Might try the top bun this time.


----------



## Angelicus

NikkiQ said:


> How much did you cut Angelicus??



NikkiQ, Maybe 1 inch on one side, probably 2.5 inches on the longer side. But at least I feel less OCD now that I have cut it.


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> Apparently DH and crew all want to go to the beach this weekend. Guess I'll be busting out the bun again, but putting it higher. Might try the top bun this time.



I'm so jealous. I love the beach. You are living in my paradise.


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> I'm so jealous. I love the beach. You are living in my paradise.



Girl I would never suggest living here lol. It would be nice to visit,but I absolutely hate living here. I don't speak Spanish well (you have to speak it to get a job) and everyone here thinks I'm Dominican or PRican so they just start speaking Spanish to me and ignore DH.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## deedoswell

shortdub78 said:


> still in my bun.  nothing to report.  people keep asking me do i need anything from the store.  i really want somebody to get me a protein treatment.  is that bad thing to ask for?



No it's not a bad thing to ask for!!! Hopefully someone will not only get it for you but do it for you too!!!  You just had a baby you deserve to be pampered!!!


----------



## Carmelella

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Girl I would never suggest living here lol. It would be nice to visit,but I absolutely hate living here. I don't speak Spanish well (you have to speak it to get a job) and everyone here thinks I'm Dominican or PRican so they just start speaking Spanish to me and ignore DH.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Well I live NYC in a basically 98% Dominican community and I have the same problem, lol. It's an isolating feeling.  This move is temporary for u right?


----------



## NikkiQ

Carmelella said:


> Well I live NYC in a basically 98% Dominican community and I have the same problem, lol. It's an isolating feeling.  This move is temporary for u right?



3 LONG years!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> Girl I would never suggest living here lol. It would be nice to visit,but I absolutely hate living here. I don't speak Spanish well (you have to speak it to get a job) and everyone here thinks I'm Dominican or PRican so they just start speaking Spanish to me and ignore DH.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Aww I'm sorry you don't like living there.  Aside from the language part do you like it? Have you tried Rosetta Stone to work on your Spanish?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

So I washed and dc'ed my grass. I forgot that I haven't actually combed my hair in about um...... three weeks. I lost between a golf ball to tennis ball amount of hair. Mostly shed. I used Vatika oil to prepoo with and while my hair felt FABULOUS my scalp is cursing me out in several foreign languages. 

I used the split ender that I bought from a member here... and it works. My hair felt alot better afterwards. I did use medium to high heat for a blow out. I don't want to be a "straightened" natural but I may not have a choice. The different textures do battle and my shrinkage is kinda crazy. I am kinda frustrated with my hair and my PCOS so I'm leaving it alone. It seems to be thriving in twists, under wigs. I just wanted to co-wash often but meh... maybe when it's warmer and my system isn't in so much chaos. *sigh*


----------



## daae

Woo my bun is tiny!


----------



## Kerryann

Washed, dc and now I'm trying a twist out with flexirods at the ends....I want a curly fro tomorrow lets see how this works. Unfortunately I'm sitting under the dryer to dry the sucker because cold tomorrow I refuse to have wet hair


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hey ladies, seems I haven't posted here in a bit. Just read through and saw we have some BSL ladies-congrats! So I've gone ahead and self-relaxed my hair. I was just glad my hair didn't fall off my hair like it did in my dreams 
Anyway here's what it looked like when I was all done. Still a ways away from BSL but I'm loving the thickness.


----------



## jprayze

Heat damage is real y'all.  I have one bit of hair on my right side that is not only very straight but also thin.  The rest of the hair is bouncy curls, so I just tucked it behind my ear.  Good news is I have about 4 inches at the root that looks like my natural texture.  So I trimmed it just a bit and I will wait for it to grow out and try to give that side some extra love.  I will probably do some protein this weekend.  Now more determined to limit heat in 2013, wish I could go hard core with it!  Going to try a flexi rod this weekend.


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> Aww I'm sorry you don't like living there.  Aside from the language part do you like it? Have you tried Rosetta Stone to work on your Spanish?


 
GettingKinky nope. Besides the pretty beaches and rainforests and caves to explore, I don't go anywhere often. I'm always stuck in the house. The few people we do know are also military so we all don't get to hang like we want to. It's tough going from New Orleans to here. Still struggling with adjusting.


----------



## NikkiQ

**Question of the Day**
(or weekend.whichever lol)

Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!


----------



## jessicarabbit

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day*
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!



Relaxer, flat iron, and my lenght check shirt


----------



## NikkiQ

lindsaywhat you're gonna do it all up! I can't wait to see your results.


----------



## Phaer

Beamodel said:


> I just cut two inches. So I'm going back to using mega tek to get my length back...



Thanks for reminding me. I still have 2/3 of a bottle left. Time to dig it out. I cut my limpy bsl strands and I want them back (better) by summer.


----------



## jessicarabbit

Girl yeah

I'm excited to see all y'all's progress. We've really been putting in the work in this challenge


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day*
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!



I'm doing my LC in mid-April after my salon relaxer.  I always have my stylist flat iron my hair then i'll either use my bra or LC t-shirt OR both.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!



I might have to do my length check this weekend; it's time to wash and love on my hair.  Plan on flat-ironing tomorrow so will do mine with bra (and some pull testing too!  )


----------



## laylaaa

Where do you guys get your length check shirts?


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!




I will probably flat iron and do the bra.


----------



## Phaer

I will just do a stretched. I am probably right where I started, considering the cut and shed hair. We are finally getting a breather at work, so I don't have to work so many hours, this means I can go back to obsessing about my hair. Lol. I will be more diligent in my hair growth regiment.


----------



## NikkiQ

laylaaa said:


> Where do you guys get your length check shirts?


 
laylaaa I think a few ladies order shirts from here:


http://hairlistainc.spreadshirt.com/length-check-C109105


But I'm way too cheap so I just made my own


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!


Don't know if I will be able to a length check this go around. I prefer just pulling on a section in the back, sides, and front on scretched hair.


----------



## longhairdreaming

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!


 
Did my relaxer and flat iron today so that'll be my check-in .


----------



## NikkiQ

longhairdreaming said:


> Did my relaxer and flat iron today so that'll be my check-in .



Can't believe you did you first relaxer in 10 years! It came out great!!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## laylaaa

NikkiQ Thank you! 

Too lazy to make my own, too cheap to buy one. lol


----------



## newnyer

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day*
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!



Won't be able to do my length check until May when I take this sew in out.  It'll probably be a blow out because I don't plan on getting a relaxer for awhile longer.  It's crazy that I already miss my hair. LOL. Anyway, if all goes well...right after I take out my sew in I'm getting some twists in for my girls' trip- right now the plan is a week in Puerto Rico---NikkiQ that means I'm probably coming your way honey!!


----------



## NikkiQ

newnyer said:


> Won't be able to do my length check until May when I take this sew in out.  It'll probably be a blow out because I don't plan on getting a relaxer for awhile longer.  It's crazy that I already miss my hair. LOL. Anyway, if all goes well...right after I take out my sew in I'm getting some twists in for my girls' trip- right now the plan is a week in Puerto Rico---NikkiQ that means I'm probably coming your way honey!!



Ohh snap! What part are y'all going to? San Juan?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## newnyer

NikkiQ yea that'll probably be the main spot & we'll do some day trips in other areas during the week.  The deets haven't been planned out yet though.  It's a shame the 1st thing I wanted to figure out is what I wanted to do w/ my hair. LOL!  But I just need a vacay!


----------



## praisedancer

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!


 
I'm actually excited for length check, I haven't flat ironed my hair since December, but I will flat iron it for the length check.


----------



## Seamonster

I am sticking with just pulling a few hairs down and trying to figure out how long my hair is?


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day*
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!



I'll probably attempt a pull text then after many unsatisfying pics ill straighten 1 area. Then after having just 1 area straightened go ahead n straighten the rest.. Smh LOL


----------



## Mjon912

Washing my hair today, lets see how this goes. . . Currently prepooing, about to wash that out and then deep condition


----------



## itsjusthair88

So....I didn't fully drop out (because drama queens/big babies don't just quit, we just cry/drama it out for a little while and then keep it pushing )

So while my hair is A LOT shorter, like barely APL , I'm still going to try and thug it out (and by "thug it out" I mean protective styling 24/7 and start using a daily sulphur mix). I want to do a set of mini twists and I needed to stretch my hair, so I finally took the leap and did African Threading and I LOVED IT!!! I will keep this in for a week and then do my mini twists next weekend 


Here are some pics and what not...















On a side note NikkiQ I wanted to hug you, I loved 17 years of my LIFE at the whims of the armed forces and me (and my family) we understand the feelings of alienation and loneliness you get when you move to a foreign place. I know it will get better, trust me, I've been there. I would suggest taking up a Spanish class to not only learn, but meet people and have something to focus on. My mom was adamant about us learning, so I speak Spanish and French and a bit of German now and I thank her everyday!!! Chin up


----------



## Froreal3

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day*
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!



I'll do a pull test with my length check shirt. I already know im nowhere near Bsl yet. I hope to be by August.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

laylaaa said:


> Where do you guys get your length check shirts?



laylaaa i got mine from spreadshirt.com. Type in "length check" in the search designs box.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!


 

I usually flat iron my hair and compare it to past pics using a strip shirt. I'm hoping I made sum progress. I think I am going to straighten my hair this weekend. I signed up with Herbalife to lose sum lbs so I wanna "doll" myself up abit.


----------



## daae

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!



I do want to flat iron but i'm terrible at it.
Pull test it is.


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day*
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!



My last salon appointment was Feb 28 and my next isn't until April 25th so I guess I'll do a pull test for the official check in or maybe just wait until the 25th.


----------



## GettingKinky

@itsjusthair I'm so glad you didn't leave us!! If you are near APL you can make it.


----------



## laylaaa

Froreal3 said:


> laylaaa i got mine from spreadshirt.com. Type in "length check" in the search designs box.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF




Thanks 


I cut my hair on 13th/Jan so I'll wait until 13th/April to check in officially. Until then, I'm going to step my game up.


----------



## NikkiQ

Taking the Celies down just to put them back into 4 big braids to stretch to bun this weekend.

Does anybody else get that "holy crap! I'm really working on reaching BSL" moment? I do everytime I check into this thread. Like wow! I can't believe it.


----------



## BraunSugar

NikkiQ said:


> Taking the Celies down just to put them back into 4 big braids to stretch to bun this weekend.
> 
> Does anybody else get that "holy crap! I'm really working on reaching BSL" moment? I do everytime I check into this thread. Like wow! I can't believe it.



Other people are the reason I noticed. DH & my MIL have both commented on how much it has grown. My son loves to pull it whenever it's in an out style, so I guess I have his attention too. 

It does make me happy though. This is the longest my hair has ever been since I was a child. My hair was about midback length and relaxed and I signed up for swimming lessons. That chlorine chewed my hair up! I was clueless about hair care too (like a lot of us were), and sadly nobody really knew how to deal with my hair while I was swimming. I never bounced back from that. CBL was "long" for me. I'm finally in a good place.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day*
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!



First NikkiQ big hug to you for doing the wifey thing and having a hard time adjusting. It will get better! And then by that time you won't want to leave. Hang in there and if you ever wanna meet in NOLA I am an hour away, just holla!

Ok so I'll be doing my LC next Thursday after my relaxer and roller wrap. I could probably go another 4 weeks but my stylist was concerned about how much hair I shed during the deep conditioning. But I'm glad the stretches are easier. I will use my trusty LC shirt and maybe pull a little because my ends will be curled. Seeing the BF next weekend so hair must be flawless!!


----------



## NikkiQ

I actually booked my flight home the other day KaramelDiva1978. I'm coming in for French Quarter Fest and I can't WAIT to pig out and drink my a$$ off!


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day*
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!



Blow dry on cool, flat iron, length-check tee shirt.


----------



## jprayze

I length checked earlier this month, so I'll probably won't length check again until June.  Trying to go until June for my next time using direct heat too.  In June, SO and I are going to a Juneteeth ball and I'm already thinking of style options...going to start looking on here at the wedding/formal hair threads.


----------



## NikkiQ

I ended up flat twisting and bantu knotting the ends instead of 4 fat braids to stretch my hair for tomorrow. Looks goofy as all get up,but I'm just gonna sleep with it. Not leaving the house like this 

View attachment 2013-03-22 20.38.07.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

I'll length check when I TU in may @6 months post. Side note; I've been really loving my hair since switching to all natural products. My fav lines are Darcys and Shescentit!


----------



## jprayze

lamaria211 said:


> I'll length check when I TU in may @6 months post. Side note; I've been really loving my hair since switching to all natural products. My fav lines are Darcys and Shescentit!



I love shescentit!  No more Wen lamaria211?


----------



## Mjon912

Today was my wash day and it wasnt half as bad as last time, I'm happy I didn't relax! My hair feels so soft and smooth... I wash and set and flat ironed my roots/ natural hair... I'm excited about our length check, in sure I'm still APL since I keep cutting but hopefully I'll be full APL soon then BSL!!!


----------



## texasqt

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day*
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!



I can't wait!!! I always flat iron and I wear a tank that I'm hoping my hair will touch to indicate BSL. (see avi) I've taken several length check pictures wearing this tank so I can make a comparison. I also have a birthmark in the same area on my back. 



NikkiQ said:


> ...Does anybody else get that "holy crap! I'm really working on reaching BSL" moment? I do everytime I check into this thread. Like wow! I can't believe it.



ME!!! Just this week I called my sis and was like "OMG I'm getting close to BSL!"  I don't know what was so different about this week's flat iron but I'm amazed. Never had hair this long and to see it continue to grow is really a big deal. For some reason I believed my hair would stop at a certain length but its growing and growing. It's been years in the making but it will be a reality this year! HHJ


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> I actually booked my flight home the other day KaramelDiva1978. I'm coming in for French Quarter Fest and I can't WAIT to pig out and drink my a$$ off!



Ok so you KNOW we have to meet up right??!!! The Strawberry Festival is that weekend in Pontchatoula and I will be there on Saturday. Unless you wanna meet Saturday and I can do strawberries on Sunday. Gotta get it in "fat full" aaaalllll weekend!!


----------



## NikkiQ

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Ok so you KNOW we have to meet up right??!!! The Strawberry Festival is that weekend in Pontchatoula and I will be there on Saturday. Unless you wanna meet Saturday and I can do strawberries on Sunday. Gotta get it in "fat full" aaaalllll weekend!!


 
I'm probably going out every day while I'm home (except for Thursday) so just let me know. I'm doing some much needed shopping too for stuff to ship back here. You know I gotta get my Tony's and Community Coffee


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> I'm probably going out every day while I'm home (except for Thursday) so just let me know. I'm doing some much needed shopping too for stuff to ship back here. You know I gotta get my Tony's and Community Coffee



Cool! I'm messaging you my phone and ask will my boo thang to come in town that weekend. Party goes down if he's here or not! Whoop whoop!! Girl don't forget the Camellia red beans too. Eeerbody's red beans are NOT created equal!! LOL Look forward to it.


----------



## NikkiQ

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Cool! I'm messaging you my phone and ask will my boo thang to come in town that weekend. Party goes down if he's here or not! Whoop whoop!! Girl don't forget the Camellia red beans too. Eeerbody's red beans are NOT created equal!! LOL Look forward to it.



Yeah girl. The PRican beans are NOT the business 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## cottoncoily

I finally took my yarn braids out...I love these things so much so I plan on putting them back in in a couple weeks. I used my "length check" t-shirt to check my progress but from here on I'm going to use a tape measure as well. Stats: R Nape- 10" L Nape- 9.5" Above Ear on both sides 10" Bangs- 13"

Pics: Current length, Yarn braids, Length beginning of Dec











ETA: My current length accidently uploaded twice, I'll fix it when I get on a computer


----------



## NikkiQ

cottoncoily you're BSL woman!! 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## buddhas_mom

I'm posting my length check early because I won't be around next week. I have a neuronanatomy test to study for! So here's my starting pic from December and my current length. I'm not sure why my hair has decided to start growing in a V shape but ill leave it for now. I'll cut when I hit BSL.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

buddhas_mom said:


> I'm posting my length check early because I won't be around next week. I have a neuronanatomy test to study for! So here's my starting pic from December and my current length. I'm not sure why my hair has decided to start growing in a V shape but ill leave it for now. I'll cut when I hit BSL.



Looking good!! Closing in on BSL!! I can't wait to see mine next week. My hair has always grown in a "V" even when its had a blunt cut. I just think the back is growing faster. 

Can't wait to poo and condition today. Me and DD.


----------



## Guinan

buddhas_mom said:


> I'm posting my length check early because I won't be around next week. I have a neuronanatomy test to study for! So here's my starting pic from December and my current length. I'm not sure why my hair has decided to start growing in a V shape but ill leave it for now. I'll cut when I hit BSL.



Ur getting sooo close! Great growth & retention.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

cottoncoily said:


> I finally took my yarn braids out...I love these things so much so I plan on putting them back in in a couple weeks. I used my "length check" t-shirt to check my progress but from here on I'm going to use a tape measure as well. Stats: R Nape- 10" L Nape- 9.5" Above Ear on both sides 10" Bangs- 13"
> 
> Pics: Current length, Yarn braids, Length beginning of Dec
> 
> ETA: My current length accidently uploaded twice, I'll fix it when I get on a computer



I 2nd that, u look bsl to me too congrats!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

The flat twists and bantu knots did a great job stretching my hair this morning. No bun yet. Just put it all in a super high ponytail.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

I think I have a new boo...the palmers Olive oil deep conditioner.  I bought a pack from Walmart and it was so thick and creamy.  I love a thick DC.   Slip was nice and detangling was easy,

I'm supposed to be trying some type of roller set today once I'm in for the day...


----------



## cottoncoily

NikkiQ said:


> cottoncoily you're BSL woman!!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.




Idk, I'm hesitant to claim it!! I'll give myself a couple more inches before I make it official. After this next round of yarn braids, I'll straighten & see


----------



## GrowAHead

Ya'll I'm trying the Hairveda DC for the first time today - Hopefully things will go well!


----------



## jessicarabbit

Hey ladies....

Just used neutrogena triple moisture hair mask and omgggg my hair is so soft and fluffy and deranged....I wish u didn't have to put my celies in. Eh, one more week.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Getting ready to clarify and dc. Supposed to be going out with some of the ladies so i dont really know what to do to my hair. I dont use heat so i need a cute heatless style. I love my bantu knot outs but im kinda tired of that same look. Maybe i should try a braid out..


----------



## gvin89

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day*
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!



Hey Ladies! I've been MIA for a minute...trying to get it together. Maintained a KISS regimen during pregnancy...now I'm in the final stretch - only 3 weeks to go! I hope to do a pull test length check next week and then go into braid extensions.  I've been in flat twists or 2-strands for the most part since January...I rarely wear my hair out. I hope to be apl by the time I take my braids out in June so that I can truly focus on reaching bsl by Dec. I know I need to up my m&s game, but ps is the best thing ever!!!!! 

Hope you ladies are all doing well in your journeys.....


----------



## lamaria211

jprayze said:


> I love shescentit!  No more Wen lamaria211?



Oh yessss Wen. i gave up my staple leave ins, conditioners and moisturizers for all natural products but my Wen is here to stay


----------



## Cattypus1

lamaria211 said:


> Oh yessss Wen. i gave up my staple leave ins, conditioners and moisturizers for all natural products but my Wen is here to stay



Right there with ya, girl!  Wen is my hair obsession!


----------



## jprayze

Cattypus1 said:


> Right there with ya, girl!  Wen is my hair obsession!



I always wanted to try it...


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

^^^^me too


----------



## GettingKinky

I love, love, love the LOC method of moisturizing! I do it every morning before bunning my hair and it feels so soft and smooth. This is my hybrid bun/ponytail. I think it's my favorite bun so far because I don't look bald when I wear it. (And it's super easy)


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky that is a gorgeous pony bun. Its so thick and healthy.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Cattypus1

GettingKinky said:


> I love, love, love the LOC method of moisturizing! I do it every morning before binning my hair and it feels so soft and smooth. This is my hybrid bun/ponytail. I think it's my favorite bun so far because I don't look bald when I wear it. (And it's super easy)



That is so pretty!


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ Cattypus1 Thanks ladies.


----------



## HoneyA

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!



Whenever I check in, I think I'll have to do a pull test. I promised to stay off heat until I reach my goal length for maximum retention.


----------



## Meritamen

GettingKinky said:


> I love, love, love the LOC method of moisturizing! I do it every morning before bunning my hair and it feels so soft and smooth. This is my hybrid bun/ponytail. I think it's my favorite bun so far because I don't look bald when I wear it. (And it's super easy)


Whoa, your hair is a beautiful dark black. What did you use or is it your natural shade?


----------



## Froreal3

GettingKinky said:


> I love, love, love the LOC method of moisturizing! I do it every morning before bunning my hair and it feels so soft and smooth. This is my hybrid bun/ponytail. I think it's my favorite bun so far because I don't look bald when I wear it. (And it's super easy)



Yes! You are wearing that bun!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

gvin89 how much longer until your bundle of joy comes??


----------



## Realhairdontcare

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day*
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!



I always do a pull test with my length check shirt. This time I wanted to do it on freshly relaxed hair and still pull the curled ends a little but I may not get my relaxer like I planned this week so if not i will do my normal pull test with the length check shirt but on blown out hair and I may compare previous length checks based on how much length I may have this time around.


----------



## NikkiQ

Today is beach day (unless DH decides to flake like he has been lately). We went and chilled at a bar on the beach yesterday afternoon and I wore my high stretched pony out with a headband. I got so many head nods from people it was ridiculous. If I didn't look Spanish before, I sure did yesterday. Today this mess is gonna be tucked away in a bun.


----------



## Mjon912

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!



Flat iron, that's right in the middle of my wash days so the flat iron job I just did will have to do


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Today is beach day (unless DH decides to flake like he has been lately). We went and chilled at a bar on the beach yesterday afternoon and I wore my high stretched pony out with a headband. I got so many head nods from people it was ridiculous. If I didn't look Spanish before, I sure did yesterday. Today this mess is gonna be tucked away in a bun.



Did you take a pic of your pony?!?


----------



## NikkiQ

I tried to jprayze but none of them came out too good. I'll take another one today before I bun it up. A bunch of the ladies here are DYING to see me wear my hair out. I told them that's a negative. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Cattypus1 said:


> Right there with ya, girl!  Wen is my hair obsession!



Ditto!! Back on my Wen Fig grind and finishing a wee bit of WVM. Can't wait to see new summer fragrances.


----------



## jprayze

Pic of my first flexi rod as a natural



I did this really fast.  Next time I will add a few more flexirods especially at the top.  The setting lotion I used didn't even any hold at all and I didn't dilute it.  It was something someone gifted to me.  Next time, I will use lotta body with olive oil.  I will probably do it next weekend.


----------



## Froreal3

^It came out cute! Very soft and fluffy.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

Froreal3 said:


> ^It came out cute! Very soft and fluffy.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



Thank you.  Lets see how long it lasts...


----------



## TheNDofUO

I guess I can formally join now!

Q estions

~Current hair length
APL
 ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd 
Texlaxed
~BSL goal month 
I dunno. Dec? Early 2014?
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Wigging 24/7 1 wash day a week. Texlax every 16 weeks
 ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
Stay wigging
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I love your hair jprayze


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

TheNDofUO said:


> I guess I can formally join now!
> 
> Q estions
> 
> ~Current hair length
> APL
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
> Texlaxed
> ~BSL goal month
> I dunno. Dec? Early 2014?
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices
> Wigging 24/7 1 wash day a week. Texlax every 16 weeks
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
> Stay wigging
> ~Post a beginning picture



You are really close to BSL!!! You will get there in no time. The ladies in here are very welcoming and encouraging. HHJ!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

Meritamen said:


> Whoa, your hair is a beautiful dark black. What did you use or is it your natural shade?



Thanks Meritamen My hair is naturally pretty dark, but every 8 weeks I get a black cellophane rinse to cover my grays. My last one was 3 weeks ago so I don't think it's worn off yet. 




Froreal3 said:


> Yes! You are wearing that bun!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF




Froreal3 Thanks!


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> Today is beach day (unless DH decides to flake like he has been lately). We went and chilled at a bar on the beach yesterday afternoon and I wore my high stretched pony out with a headband. I got so many head nods from people it was ridiculous. If I didn't look Spanish before, I sure did yesterday. Today this mess is gonna be tucked away in a bun.



I wanna see your ponytail! Pictures???


----------



## NikkiQ

Here ya go ladies!

View attachment 2013-03-24 14.08.03.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ Aye! Tienes pelo muy bonito! Eres puertorriquena, mami? 

*i know my spanish is jacked* haha


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> Here ya go ladies!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I want to go to the beach...(green with envy). Love the poof-pony!


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> Here ya go ladies!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I love the pony!  And I don't care what you say about PR, that looks like paradise to me.  I am so jealous that you are on the beach and I'm stuck inside doing taxes. :-(


----------



## GettingKinky

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^ Aye! Tienes pelo muy bonito! Eres puertorriquena, mami?
> 
> *i know my spanish is jacked* haha



LOL!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^ Aye! Tienes pelo muy bonito! Eres puertorriquena, mami?
> 
> *i know my spanish is jacked* haha



No clue what you said lol. All I can recognize is muy bonito and I think you're asking if I'm Puerto Rican lol

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Here ya go ladies!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Gurl you look hot!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

Dusted today...


----------



## daae

NikkiQ
Looks lovely
I'm so jelly
Its _still_ freezing here


----------



## Froreal3

NikkiQ said:


> No clue what you said lol. All I can recognize is muy bonito and I think you're asking if I'm Puerto Rican lol
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



You got it.  I can imagine that gets old. The pony puff looks great though and the color goes with your tan. So jelly about the beach!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright

Ahhhhh Paradise!  I'll trade places with you for a week. Nothing but cold rain, homework (even on the weekend...booooo for my kids) and cooking dinner here. Laying on the beach with the sun and water would be perfect right now!  Thank God for the blessing NikkiQ Although I wish I could be where you are hair wise (Im transitioning) and location wise, I am grateful. But man, that weather looks perfect!


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Here ya go ladies!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



You & ur hair look great. Sooo jealous, the weather man is saying snow next week

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

I'm starting to get discouraged ladies. I straighten my hair & there's no difference in length. I'm trying to stay positive, but I feel like throwing in the towel & cutting it in a bob for the summer.

On the plus side, I guess, I successfully(sp) cut my hair like the "reneice" trim. I still have more to cut but will do that @ our next length check.

Will post pics 2morrow

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> I love, love, love the LOC method of moisturizing! I do it every morning before bunning my hair and it feels so soft and smooth. This is my hybrid bun/ponytail. I think it's my favorite bun so far because I don't look bald when I wear it. (And it's super easy)



Dangggg that bun looks thick!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Bantu knots is what im rocking until our length check and i will be doing a pull test due to my being in the hardcore no heat challenge


----------



## Angel of the North

newnyer said:


> So got my sew in installed today.



newnyer That sew in looks amazing, really natural and looks great on you.

shortdub78 Congratulations on the safe arrival of your baby boy, I'm so happy everything went well, wishing you a quick recovery and I can't wait to see him

bajandoc86 Loving your bun in your siggy



NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> (or weekend.whichever lol)
> 
> Since length check time is just 9 days away (if you can't check in then, it's absolutely fine. post whenever you're ready  ) how are you ladies planning on measuring? Pull test? Flat iron? Blow out? Comparing hairstyles? Length check shirt? There are so many options!!



I flat iron on relxer days for my LC. This time I've taken a bra pic, I also intend to take a LC t-shirt pic to compare to the last one. When the time comes for the June LC, I will do a pull test as I will be half way through a 5 month stretch.



itsjusthair88 said:


> So....I didn't fully drop out (because drama queens/big babies don't just quit, we just cry/drama it out for a little while and then keep it pushing )



itsjusthair88 I'm happy to hear you're still with us, I'm sure your hair will grow back real soon, even better than before.



NikkiQ said:


> Does anybody else get that "holy crap! I'm really working on reaching BSL" moment? I do everytime I check into this thread. Like wow! I can't believe it.



Sometimes I feel like I'm working way too hard to get to BSL, I've found the last few months a little tougher because I was so aware of how hard I've been working. I'm actually going to simplify my regimen when I've used up most of my product stash, I want a KISS reggi and I don't want to be so conscious of the fact that I'm growing my hair, I want to enjoy my hair journey.  



jprayze said:


> Pic of my first flexi rod as a natural



jprayze Your hair looks great, it came out really nice, good job.

NikkiQ Your high pony looks so cute, It's giving me a missing my natural hair moment


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> I'm starting to get discouraged ladies. I straighten my hair & there's no difference in length. I'm trying to stay positive, but I feel like throwing in the towel & cutting it in a bob for the summer.
> 
> On the plus side, I guess, I successfully(sp) cut my hair like the "reneice" trim. I still have more to cut but will do that @ our next length check.
> 
> Will post pics 2morrow
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Don't cut your hair!!!!  Your hair is so beautiful and I'm sure it's growing. It's just harder to tell as it gets longer.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic

What do I do after a garlic treatment?


----------



## DaLady82

Ok, so I ordered some sulfur and some EOs. Will be my first time trying my own sulfur mix. Tried MTG last year but DH and I both could not take the smell. I wanna do this mix because I really want this BSL and by the way it's going so far, I'm not gonna make it. So,hopefully all goes well.


----------



## DaLady82

pelohello said:


> I'm starting to get discouraged ladies. I straighten my hair & there's no difference in length. I'm trying to stay positive, but I feel like throwing in the towel & cutting it in a bob for the summer.
> 
> On the plus side, I guess, I successfully(sp) cut my hair like the "reneice" trim. I still have more to cut but will do that @ our next length check.
> 
> Will post pics 2morrow
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



U know what, I always wanna cut my hair. I dream about it all the time. But the only thing that really keeps me trying to get it growing is the fact that my hair is just above apl and this is the longest it's ever been. And I really wanna see just how far I can take this and then when I am satisfied, maybe then I will chop it off. I really wanna see what this stuff can do cause I was one of those chicks who never could get my hair past my shoulders and I was so content with it like that for a long time. 
Also, my length didn't change either cause I did a trim. But by Dec 2013, this hair on my head will be BSL or better.


----------



## bajandoc86

.....wrong thread.....


----------



## ImanAdero

Ohemgee my head itches so much! I NEED to wash ASAP!

This is getting ridiculous. Let me go run some tea tree oil on my scalp.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just finished wash day. I got a late start since I had to do my taxes :-(
Then I got lazy and watched TV after I put my DC in. And then I cooked dinner while my hair dried a little so I could detangle. I've finally got it air drying in ponytails. I think I took over 4 hours start to finish. Here are my air drying ponytails.


----------



## Saga

I took down my cornrows a and all I can say is FREEDOOOOM!


----------



## Trixie58

So im bak. Depressed!!! The breakage in my hair has gotten really bad, seems like over the last week or two. I got my hair done before i left for vacation, and my stylist mentioned severe breakage. So ive been analyzing my hair since them and there is breakage everywhere. The nape is the worst but tonite afterni washed it, i can see that its growing bak fine now that ive stopped wrapping. The problem is there are little breakage pieces everywhere else. I mean u comb thru a chunk of hair, u see at least a little section thats like 1-2 inches long (im APL). Ive been scouring the boards for answers. I think my nape we figured out (the wrapping), bur everything else im thinking could be heat damage from a dominican blowout, stress, or maybe just mishandling as my hair has grown out. Anyway i am getting it relaxed on wednesday bc i can not stand any further breakage at my crown and the new growth is so coarse and tight that i dont want to try to stretch. It has only been 6 weeks but omg. Well all i can do is try to nurse my hair back and remind myself that i get breakage all the time but i ignore it and it catches up. Its just harder this tile bc the breakage is everywhere, not just one little spot. I am so depressed i want to cry.


----------



## HoneyKitt

Hey folks, I am officially a "newbie" but been lurking for years.


My current length is APL. I have been natural 5 yrs (a few setbacks if you may). I plan to get to BSL by July/Aug 2013. My current regime is Co wash once a week (on weekends). Seal ends every other day with shea butter oil. Moisturizer (mixed with 1 part water) sprayed on my hair daily. DC once a week (usually in the middle of the week). Scalp massages 2X a week with pure olive oil. Hot olive oil treatments once a month. Heat once a Month.


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello said:


> I'm starting to get discouraged ladies. I straighten my hair & there's no difference in length. I'm trying to stay positive, but I feel like throwing in the towel & cutting it in a bob for the summer.
> 
> On the plus side, I guess, I successfully(sp) cut my hair like the "reneice" trim. I still have more to cut but will do that @ our next length check.
> 
> Will post pics 2morrow
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Girl stop! Don't you dare! It's probably just thickening. Leave your hair be.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

HoneyKitt said:


> Hey folks, I am officially a "newbie" but been lurking for years.
> 
> My current length is APL. I have been natural 5 yrs (a few setbacks if you may). I plan to get to BSL by July/Aug 2013. My current regime is Co wash once a week (on weekends). Seal ends every other day with shea butter oil. Moisturizer (mixed with 1 part water) sprayed on my hair daily. DC once a week (usually in the middle of the week). Scalp massages 2X a week with pure olive oil. Hot olive oil treatments once a month. Heat once a Month.



Welcome!  Your regimen sounds similar to mine except the heat.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## HoneyKitt

Froreal3 said:


> Welcome! Your regimen sounds similar to mine except the heat.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF




Thank you! 

Prior to Jan 2013, I have not had any heat on this hair for a lil over 4 yrs. I also know that too much heat can cause breakage. I find that once a month heat doesn't damage my hair considering I use heat protectant and the overall health of my hair. I am slowly heat training my hair (similiar to what Aaliyah did to her hair, after what I have researched) but I won't use heat as often. But I also taking very good care of this hair by upping the intake of water and of course, having a restrictive diet.


----------



## Saga

Trying out a new method of drying/stretching my hair tonight. 4 flat twists with Bantu knots at the ends. Hope I get good results in the afternoon when I wake up before work


----------



## NikkiQ

I did that the other day DanceOnTheSkylines. It worked out great,but my hair was already slightly stretched from being in Celies all week.

Thanks for all the compliments ladies! The weather was pretty nice yesterday compared to the off and on raining for the past few days. I definitely ended up leaving a few shades darker yesterday, but it's okay. I'll be nice and tan for my trip home  The hair got lots of compliments yesterday. My friend that owns a bar on the beach even gave me a free drink b/c I let him touch it lmao. It will be getting washed today though. That's for sure. That salt water was no joke!


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!!

This post is pic heavyyyy!!

I'm feeling alittle better about my hair. THANK GOODNESS I take progress pics of my hair everytime I do a length check, because yesterday I really felt like cutting off my hair and starting over. Based on the pics from Jan to today, I believe I gained more thickness and very very little growth. I tried to keep my bra at the same place it was last time but I couldn't get it right. I really use the green/white strip shirt to measure my growth. I've been thinking of getting a length check shirt.

I really like the cut that I gave myself. I really wanted the "reneice" look bad so I went to youtube & found these utubers, habioku & prettywitty77, that have the "u" shape trim. It was fairly simple. I plan on cutting more at next length check, to even it up a bit.

Some of the pics are before the trim, so you can get an ideal how much I had to cut. My ends were racket(sp), btw. Then I attached some comparison pics.

I think moving forward, I am really going to up my game as far as eating right, not smoking, stop stressing, more sleep, drinking water, lowering alcohol intake, taking vitamins & exercising. I really don't think I could do anything else hair wise, but my lifestyle def needs a change. 

Happy Growing Ladies!


----------



## jprayze

pelohello

Your 2 month progress is great and your hair looks strong and healthy.


----------



## NikkiQ

Looking good pelohello! 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

So yesterday I had DH do a quick pull test for me yesterday and asked him where the hair fell on the flower on my back. He kept asking me which flower which annoyed me to no end. He said it was past the one in the middle. I said "well how close to my bra strap?" He said "hmmm...about an inch?" I freaked and said "bulls&*~$! Where's my phone?!" Grabbed my phone and made him take a pic. I don't see an inch,but this mess blew my freakin mind! Its not my official check in since its not the clearest pic so I'll have him take another next weekend. 

View attachment 2013-03-24 12.51.41.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> So yesterday I had DH do a quick pull test for me yesterday and asked him where the hair fell on the flower on my back. He kept asking me which flower which annoyed me to no end. He said it was past the one in the middle. I said "well how close to my bra strap?" He said "hmmm...about an inch?" I freaked and said "bulls&*~$! Where's my phone?!" Grabbed my phone and made him take a pic. I don't see an inch,but this mess blew my freakin mind! Its not my official check in since its not the clearest pic so I'll have him take another next weekend.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Yay NikkiQ!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> Yay NikkiQ!!!



I guess the "healthier" me really is paying off lol

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm bored 



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> I'm bored
> 
> View attachment 201265
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I see a difference in comparison to the first pull near the flower!!!  Great progress!


----------



## NikkiQ

deedoswell said:


> I see a difference in comparison to the first pull near the flower!!!  Great progress!



Thanks!! I sent the pic to my bestie and my girl that's a stylist and they both want to flat iron it lol

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello your hair has definitely grown. I'm glad you're feeling better and you aren't going to cut your hair. 

NikkiQ- your hair has grown a lot too. Seeing all this progress makes me so happy. Getting a free drink with your hair is pretty cool. 

Trixie58- I'm sorry to hear about your breakage, but it seems like you've figured out the reason and are on the way to growing it back. I think you have the right attitude, ignore it and before you know it , it will be back. 

Welcome HoneyKitt!!


----------



## Trixie58

GettingKinky said:


> @pelohello your hair has definitely grown. I'm glad you're feeling better and you aren't going to cut your hair.
> 
> @NikkiQ- your hair has grown a lot too. Seeing all this progress makes me so happy. Getting a free drink with your hair is pretty cool.
> 
> @Trixie58- I'm sorry to hear about your breakage, but it seems like you've figured out the reason and are on the way to growing it back. I think you have the right attitude, ignore it and before you know it , it will be back.
> 
> Welcome @HoneyKitt!!



GettingKinky, well after I had a nervous breakdown last nite I took a breath and got advice on the Thicker Hair forum. The advice is to not relax and to do protein, moisturize and seal, and protective style. so I am going to move some money around and get a sew-in and do no manipulation no heat for 6 months or so. I think it is the quickest and maybe only way to allow the hair to grow back in and get a healthy head of hair again.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Trying out a new method of drying/stretching my hair tonight. 4 flat twists with Bantu knots at the ends. Hope I get good results in the afternoon when I wake up before work



I tried this method the other night and my hair was very stretched when I woke up.


----------



## gvin89

NikkiQ said:


> @gvin89 how much longer until your bundle of joy comes??



NikkiQ....3 weeks!  I'm due April 15th.  Funny things my other 2 came exactly 1 week early so I'm predicting somewhere during the 2nd week of April.  We are just patiently waiting now...trying to get last minute things together.


----------



## NikkiQ

gvin89 said:


> NikkiQ....3 weeks!  I'm due April 15th.  Funny things my other 2 came exactly 1 week early so I'm predicting somewhere during the 2nd week of April.  We are just patiently waiting now...trying to get last minute things together.



Aww we're gonna have another LHCF baby soon!!! Not too much longer now. Let the countdown begin

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Noticed something today.
My hair has always been super porous (probably damage)
Poof's at the slightest hint of water or moisture.
Today I'm wearing my hair half up half down and it's snowing and raining like crazy here.
And I can't find my umbrella.
I have been in and out of the weather and my hair has drooped a LITTLE, but still has lots of curl, bounce and shine even though it got wet.  I think that's a sign that my hair has gotten healthier!
:reddancer:


----------



## GettingKinky

Today I'm wearing a braid out pony. I'm still loving LOC.


----------



## polished07

S/O to NikkiQ for posting that good hairinsp in IG land )))!

When I post for length check I think I'll do a pull test I prob won't do any heat until my graduation in May (still on the fence about that) been slacking on my vits but keeping my hair protected and braided up using wigs still. Also been working out 4/5 days since I joined a gym and I finally ordered a nutribullet today so I cant wait to see the benefits juicing does for my overall health so things are going great I'm ready to hit BSL and beyond ;-) 

Also those who keep their hair braided up what's your fave braid spray for moisture? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 I love African Royal's BRX spray from Sally's. Light but till very moisturizing. And talk about the best cure for an itchy scalp!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## naturalagain2

One week in for my protective style. Enjoying not doing my hair. 3 more weeks to go!


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> Here ya go ladies!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Looks great NikkiQ 



Froreal3 said:


> ^^^ Aye! Tienes pelo muy bonito! Eres puertorriquena, mami?
> 
> *i know my spanish is jacked* haha



Tu espanol es muy bueno Froreal3, pienso que ella parece que Dominicana...Claro que si, muy bonita.



pelohello said:


> I'm starting to get discouraged ladies. I straighten my hair & there's no difference in length. I'm trying to stay positive, but I feel like throwing in the towel & cutting it in a bob for the summer.
> 
> On the plus side, I guess, I successfully(sp) cut my hair like the "reneice" trim. I still have more to cut but will do that @ our next length check.
> 
> Will post pics 2morrow
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



pelohello your hair is so beautiful!!! Don't get discouraged!!!



Angel of the North said:


> I flat iron on relxer days for my LC. This time I've taken a bra pic, I also intend to take a LC t-shirt pic to compare to the last one. When the time comes for the June LC, I will do a pull test as I will be half way through a 5 month stretch
> 
> @itsjusthair88 I'm happy to hear you're still with us, I'm sure your hair will grow back real soon, even better than before.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like I'm working way too hard to get to BSL, I've found the last few months a little tougher because I was so aware of how hard I've been working. I'm actually going to simplify my regimen when I've used up most of my product stash, I want a KISS reggi and I don't want to be so conscious of the fact that I'm growing my hair, I want to enjoy my hair journey.



Thank you Angel of the North you are always so encouraging. I agree with needing to go back to a KISS reggie, and putting the whole "hair growing" thing in the back of my mind. That might help.



Trixie58 said:


> So im bak. Depressed!!! The breakage in my hair has gotten really bad, seems like over the last week or two. I got my hair done before i left for vacation, and my stylist mentioned severe breakage. So ive been analyzing my hair since them and there is breakage everywhere. The nape is the worst but tonite afterni washed it, i can see that its growing bak fine now that ive stopped wrapping. The problem is there are little breakage pieces everywhere else. I mean u comb thru a chunk of hair, u see at least a little section thats like 1-2 inches long (im APL). Ive been scouring the boards for answers. I think my nape we figured out (the wrapping), bur everything else im thinking could be heat damage from a dominican blowout, stress, or maybe just mishandling as my hair has grown out. Anyway i am getting it relaxed on wednesday bc i can not stand any further breakage at my crown and the new growth is so coarse and tight that i dont want to try to stretch. It has only been 6 weeks but omg. Well all i can do is try to nurse my hair back and remind myself that i get breakage all the time but i ignore it and it catches up. Its just harder this tile bc the breakage is everywhere, not just one little spot. I am so depressed i want to cry.



Trixie58 I am so sorry about your breakage, I can relate. I am having breakage in the nape area that I am trying to get under control. I think stretching your relaxer a bit more is a good idea and trying to get the breakage under control and then relaxing. Good luck!



GettingKinky said:


> Today I'm wearing a braid out pony. I'm still loving LOC.



GettingKinky I think I want to try the LOC method, what are you using? It's Lotion/Oil/Cream, right?

I did semi-mini twists last night, in about 2.5 hours, which made me feel like freakin' Xena, Warrior Princess  and I pulled my sulphur mix out, got some EVOO, Rosemary oil and Peppermint oil. Should I add anything else? I am hoping to get back on track to make BSL by the end of the summer and MBL by December.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Just came from the health foods store and purchased some more extra virgin coconut oil. I absolutely love my EVCO. This is one oil I will not give up...EVER!! I use it for almost everything like dc's, HOTs, ghe, and to seal with. Its one of a kind i tell ya


----------



## Trixie58

itsjusthair88 said:


> Looks great @NikkiQ
> 
> 
> 
> Tu espanol es muy bueno @Froreal3, pienso que ella parece que Dominicana...Claro que si, muy bonita.
> 
> 
> 
> @pelohello your hair is so beautiful!!! Don't get discouraged!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Angel of the North you are always so encouraging. I agree with needing to go back to a KISS reggie, and putting the whole "hair growing" thing in the back of my mind. That might help.
> 
> 
> 
> @Trixie58 I am so sorry about your breakage, I can relate. I am having breakage in the nape area that I am trying to get under control. I think stretching your relaxer a bit more is a good idea and trying to get the breakage under control and then relaxing. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> @GettingKinky I think I want to try the LOC method, what are you using? It's Lotion/Oil/Cream, right?
> 
> I did semi-mini twists last night, in about 2.5 hours, which made me feel like freakin' Xena, Warrior Princess  and I pulled my sulphur mix out, got some EVOO, Rosemary oil and Peppermint oil. Should I add anything else? I am hoping to get back on track to make BSL by the end of the summer and MBL by December.



Thank you itsjusthair88. That is what I am going to do--stretch it. I am not getting a relaxer, I'm going to get a sew-in and hopefully the damaged areas will fill in after several months. I've had sew-ins before and they were great, so hopefully I will have good results and turn it around. I am going to join a sew-in challenge if i can find one.


----------



## GettingKinky

itsjusthair88 said:


> GettingKinky I think I want to try the LOC method, what are you using? It's Lotion/Oil/Cream, right?


  @itsjusthair LOC = liquid oil cream. The liquid could be a lotion but it should be water based. I just use water for my L.


----------



## GettingKinky

Double post


----------



## Saga

NikkiQ said:


> I did that the other day DanceOnTheSkylines. It worked out great,but my hair was already slightly stretched from being in Celies all week.




It worked out ok, I still ended up blowing out my hair though because my strands are fine and always try to matt when I let them airdry.


----------



## FroFab

I have totally been slacking in the hair arena.  It seems its hard to keep focus when I'm focused on exercise.  In any case I was PSing under a wig for about a month and it helped with not manipulating the hair and I feel like I got some growth too.  I stretched a piece  and am still short of bsl but I'm having issues with dcing.  Lately when using ORS I'm having leftover residue on my hair and scalp after what I consider to be fairly long rinsing.  I'm about to invest in a different DC and see what's up any suggestions?


----------



## NikkiQ

FroFab said:


> I have totally been slacking in the hair arena.  It seems its hard to keep focus when I'm focused on exercise.  In any case I was PSing under a wig for about a month and it helped with not manipulating the hair and I feel like I got some growth too.  I stretched a piece  and am still short of bsl but I'm having issues with dcing.  Lately when using ORS I'm having leftover residue on my hair and scalp after what I consider to be fairly long rinsing.  I'm about to invest in a different DC and see what's up any suggestions?



I've been using different LustraSilk cholesterols (and the Proclaim cholesterol I got last week) along with Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisture Treatment,my holy grail Curl Junkie DCs and Silicon mix. All work great for me and no residue FroFab

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

Double post


----------



## itsjusthair88

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Just came from the health foods store and purchased some more extra virgin coconut oil. I absolutely love my EVCO. This is one oil I will not give up...EVER!! I use it for almost everything like dc's, HOTs, ghe, and to seal with. Its one of a kind i tell ya




I LOVE coconut oil!!! It is my holy grail of LIFE, I use it to cook, to moisturize (makes me smell good), for me hair...everything! I LOVE IT!!!



Trixie58 said:


> Thank you @itsjusthair88. That is what I am going to do--stretch it. I am not getting a relaxer, I'm going to get a sew-in and hopefully the damaged areas will fill in after several months. I've had sew-ins before and they were great, so hopefully I will have good results and turn it around. I am going to join a sew-in challenge if i can find one.



That's awesome Trixie58 I'm sure you will get it under control in no time. There is definitely a sew-in challenge, I just saw it on the first page recently. Look it up and get to growing girl!!!



GettingKinky said:


> @itsjusthair LOC = liquid oil cream. The liquid could be a lotion but it should be water based. I just use water for my L.



Thanks GettingKinky I might try that, although I'm not sure how to do it since I've gone back to my mini-twists method... erplexed I'll figure it out, thanks!


----------



## TheNDofUO

I used ORS Nourishing pak thingy. I'm in love. Be advised that my hair is a protein-phile but this tops replenishing easily. And I'm going to test it against CON intensive con. Amazing conditioner. Slip like you've never seen


----------



## ImanAdero

On a happy note: I did a pull test (which I will so come length check day) and in one of my bras I am BSL! It's not my original BSL/MBL bra, so I'll still be around in the challenge haha, but I'm excited!

I know I won't get my hair professionally straightened and trimmed until after my half in April, so hopefully I'll be closer in my other bra. 

As for after LC day... I'm gonna braid my hair. I think I'll have one of my sorors braid it, or I'll pay to pay to get it done at a shop. I COULD braid it myself, I just don't FEEL like it... Although I could do some Marley twists myself... Hmmmmm...

Anywho, I need to do SOMETHING! I am OVER my hair right now lol


----------



## ImanAdero

PS-

What creams do you all use for this LOC method?

And how often do you do it? I'm thinking of adding it to my regimen.


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero said:


> On a happy note: I did a pull test (which I will so come length check day) and in one of my bras I am BSL! It's not my original BSL/MBL bra, so I'll still be around in the challenge haha, but I'm excited!
> 
> I know I won't get my hair professionally straightened and trimmed until after my half in April, so hopefully I'll be closer in my other bra.
> 
> As for after LC day... I'm gonna braid my hair. I think I'll have one of my sorors braid it, or I'll pay to pay to get it done at a shop. I COULD braid it myself, I just don't FEEL like it... Although I could do some Marley twists myself... Hmmmmm...
> 
> Anywho, I need to do SOMETHING! I am OVER my hair right now lol


 
And where is our picture ImanAdero??

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero said:


> PS-
> 
> What creams do you all use for this LOC method?
> 
> And how often do you do it? I'm thinking of adding it to my regimen.



I use my Shea Moisture Yucca and Aloe thickening milk and I do it every day or every other day. I've definitely seen a difference since starting it.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

ImanAdero said:


> PS-
> 
> What creams do you all use for this LOC method?
> 
> And how often do you do it? I'm thinking of adding it to my regimen.



I use Darcy Botanicals lemongrass transitioning cream. I've been doing it every morning, but I could probably drop down to every other day.


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ said:


> And where is our picture imanAdreo??
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



It's only a handful of strands, but they touch!

This isn't my official check in bra, but it's a semi milestone!


----------



## Froreal3

ImanAdero said:


> PS-
> 
> What creams do you all use for this LOC method?
> 
> And how often do you do it? I'm thinking of adding it to my regimen.



I m&s every other night. I use Bee Mine Luscious, Darcy's Cocoa Bean Hair Whip or Pumpkin Seed condish over grapeseed and water as my L.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster

@ ImanAdero  How exciting, looking forward to your official length check!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

TheNDofUO said:


> I used ORS Nourishing pak thingy. I'm in love. Be advised that my hair is a protein-phile but this tops replenishing easily. And I'm going to test it against CON intensive con. Amazing conditioner. Slip like you've never seen



I can't wait for them to begin selling it in larger quantities ....this stuff is amazing. Especially so for me because I absolutely looovvveeee bananas and its smells so good it should be edible!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

GettingKinky said:


> Today I'm wearing a braid out pony. I'm still loving LOC.



That's it I'm trying this this morning. If it wasn't so cold outside I'd use water but I'm going to find water based moisturizer and be back to post results. Going up in a bun today so shouldn't be that bad. Maybe I'll use Tresseme Aloe for the liquid. Be back ladies!


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> I'm bored
> 
> View attachment 201265
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 
Thats alot of growth!! I want to flat iron your hair


----------



## Guinan

ImanAdero said:


> PS-
> 
> What creams do you all use for this LOC method?
> 
> And how often do you do it? I'm thinking of adding it to my regimen.


 
I use the LOC method when I am DC. For example:

L: Either water or rose water
O: Walnut Oil
C: Herbal Essence Hello Hydration


----------



## Guinan

itsjusthair88 said:


> I LOVE coconut oil!!! It is my holy grail of LIFE, I use it to cook, to moisturize (makes me smell good), for me hair...everything! I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome @Trixie58 I'm sure you will get it under control in no time. There is definitely a sew-in challenge, I just saw it on the first page recently. Look it up and get to growing girl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @GettingKinky I might try that, although I'm not sure how to do it since I've gone back to my mini-twists method... erplexed I'll figure it out, thanks!


 
How do you apply the coconut oil on your skin. Do you mix it with anything or you just straight apply it. I'm looking for a natural "lotion" type moisturizer for the summer. I used to use shea butter but it never really penetrated my skin and it left my skin oily and slimey.


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> Thats alot of growth!! I want to flat iron your hair


 
 Nope! I had to tell them both yesterday to back up off me now. Why in the world would I flat iron my hair in April just to go hang outside at a festival all weekend? Goof troop I swear.


----------



## RayRayFurious

Been a hot minute since I've updated. I think last time was in the APL '12 thread.

Well, I reached APL and I believe I am just a few inches, if not less, from the very beginning of BSL.

I got my hair blown out Jan. 31 for my bridal shower that weekend. Here is it before being styled. You can go to my album to see the comparison between this blow out and Oct. 31's. The arrow in the picture shows where my hair stops as it is a dark background.






This is it styled, the next day...and pin-curled overnight.





I am not a big, crazy heat person, but I had a bridal shower (and my family's not seen my hair straight since being natural) and then I got married a month later, so I do have a tiny bit of heat damage in the front. I knew it could happen and I accept the responsibility of the risk. I don't regret it because my hair was "laid to the gods" for my wedding and I loved it. Plus, I think I may do a little something different for summer...cut? Color? Who knows!







When I find a non-copyright picture of my wedding day hair, I will post it.


----------



## NikkiQ

Your hair is looking GORGEOUS RayRayFurious! Congrats on getting married lady. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Evolving78

just checking in. trying my best to keep my hair on my head.  sick as a dog.  that's all i got.


----------



## GettingKinky

shortdub78 said:


> just checking in. trying my best to keep my hair on my head.  sick as a dog.  that's all i got.



Feel better soon


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

shortdub78 I hope you feel better soon.  

~~~~~~~~

I just started NJoy's challenge. I'm going to do it for two months and see what happens. It doesn't smell bad but I still am able to catch whiffs of the sulfur, however my bff (who is able to smell a gnat peeing on cotton at forty paces) says that he smells nothing until he's on my scalp lol. No itching at all. I want to co-wash but it's just too cold.


----------



## deedoswell

shortdub78 said:


> just checking in. trying my best to keep my hair on my head.  sick as a dog.  that's all i got.



Hope you feel better soon!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> just checking in. trying my best to keep my hair on my head.  sick as a dog.  that's all i got.



shortdub78 your health and little man come first. Hair second. Slather that mess with some oil,keep you a bonnet on,and get well soon lady!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## RayRayFurious

NikkiQ said:


> Your hair is looking GORGEOUS @RayRayFurious! Congrats on getting married lady. Can't wait to see the pics!



Thank you!


----------



## newnyer

About to wash this sew in today. It's definitely time...i've been doing the hoodpat on my head for the list two days...u know what I'm talking about (or have seen it)..... LOL Patting my head with the palm of my hands to stop the itchies. LOL


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> just checking in. trying my best to keep my hair on my head.  sick as a dog.  that's all i got.



Feel better shortdub78

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> I'm bored
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



How did I miss this.  That's some great growth/retention and your hair isn't fully stretched in this pic!!  I can't wait to see all the updates roll in over the next few weeks!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> just checking in. trying my best to keep my hair on my head.  sick as a dog.  that's all i got.



Sorry you're not feeling well...how is baby boy?  Is he home yet?


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> How did I miss this. That's some great growth/retention and your hair isn't fully stretched in this pic!! I can't wait to see all the updates roll in over the next few weeks!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I know I'm anxious to see everybody's too! Especially yours KiWiStyle. All them super cute buns and braided do's you been showing us.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> I know I'm anxious to see everybody's too! Especially yours KiWiStyle. All them super cute buns and braided do's you been showing us.



I'm looking forward seeing a mere hint of unicorn hair, lol!  If not, there is always the next stretch or the stretch after that, or ...after that!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm looking forward seeing a mere hint of unicorn hair, lol!  If not, there is always the next stretch or the stretch after that, or ...after that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Where in the heck is the unicorn hair?!!


----------



## glamazon386

Still hanging in there. Thinking about getting my hair braided on Friday.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Where in the heck is the unicorn hair?!!



I don't know but I sure hope it starts to show up sooner rather than later...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm sure some unicorn hair will be poppin up in here during this length check

*looks at ImanAdero and growbaby  *


----------



## Froreal3

Did a length check. Good news is my hair is a full inch longer than it was a month ago. Still have about 3 inches to go to hit BSL. Will post pics when i get to my comp.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

Froreal3 said:


> Did a length check. Good news is my hair is a full inch longer than it was a month ago. Still have about 3 inches to go to hit BSL. Will post pics when i get to my comp.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



 One inch in one month!! I'm so jealous. I don't even get half that :-( 

Do you take special vitamins or use MN or some other "special sauce" on your hair???  Spill your secrets


----------



## HeChangedMyName

NikkiQ said:


> I'm sure some unicorn hair will be poppin up in here during this length check
> 
> *looks at ImanAdero and growbaby  *



When do we check in again? I've been lazy, I have tons if ssk and I'm afraid tu ready check my length

Sent from somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## NikkiQ

HeChangedMyName said:


> When do we check in again? I've been lazy, I have tons if ssk and I'm afraid tu ready check my length
> 
> Sent from somewhere over the rainbow



First one is on Sunday,but if you're not really feeling it this go round then skip it girl 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

LOC is what's up!! Yes the bizness. Used CON Lemongrass leave in, Coconut oil and Wen Fig. Oh yeah no dry head over here moisture to the fullest. I really couldn't wrap my head around the concept to think it would work. I could probably moisturize every other day like this. Staple in my  regimen just when I thought it was foolproof! TY divas for posting your wonderful reviews.

shortdub78 I wish you were here in the boot so I could slap some moisture and cornrows in that head and tie down with a satin scarf so you can rest. I'm so sorry your catching the blues Hun. Is the baby prince home yet? Hang in there lady ..it gets better. We're rooting for you.

NikkiQ uh Ms. Nikki we need some straight hurr pitchas! No teasing allowed! LOL

We gon start a riot in here!!!

I wanna stretch my relaxer y'all but I wanna wear my hair straight with the BF this weekend. Decisions decisions decisions.


----------



## NikkiQ

Y'all and this straightening mess!  I'll flat iron a little piece for the length check. Deal? Lol

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Froreal3

GettingKinky said:


> One inch in one month!! I'm so jealous. I don't even get half that :-(
> 
> Do you take special vitamins or use MN or some other "special sauce" on your hair???  Spill your secrets



GettingKinky Lol. I had been using MN up to about 3 weeks ago actually. Last length check was Feb 18th. My hair is actually diff lengths, but they all grew an inch. My longest area went from 9 to 10. Shortest from 7 to 8.

Last week i started NJoy's sulfur mix. Too soon to tell with that one though.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## jessicarabbit

I'm so ready for this on Friday


----------



## bajandoc86

The likelihood of me participating in this length check is zero.  I don't think my hair has done much. 

I'll keep trucking on till end of June length check. But by then I may be braided up for the summer. LOL.


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> Y'all and this straightening mess!  I'll flat iron a little piece for the length check. Deal? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Yes! I have been waiting for this, whoopie party time 



Froreal3 said:


> GettingKinky Lol. I had been using MN up to about 3 weeks ago actually. Last length check was Feb 18th. My hair is actually diff lengths, but they all grew an inch. My longest area went from 9 to 10. Shortest from 7 to 8.
> 
> Last week i started NJoy's sulfur mix. Too soon to tell with that one though.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



Runs into kitchen grabs sulfur, and makes note to pick up Njoy's sulfur mix as soon as stash is depleted. Ya'll not gonna get to keep all the unicorn hair to yourselves 



bajandoc86 said:


> The likelihood of me participating in this length check is zero.  I don't think my hair has done much.
> 
> I'll keep trucking on till end of June length check. But by then I may be braided up for the summer. LOL.



Winter length check is always so dismal; can we get a picture of one of your pretty hairstyles for length check day? How are you wearing your hair for Easter?


----------



## jprayze

GettingKinky said:


> One inch in one month!! I'm so jealous. I don't even get half that :-(
> 
> Do you take special vitamins or use MN or some other "special sauce" on your hair???  Spill your secrets



I usually get one inch a month consistently using MN.  Maybe a little more.  My current mix is jojoba, grapeseed and some EOS.  My best mix was simple-- MN with wild growth oil, peppermint oil and a bit of grapeseed oil.


----------



## jprayze

Since I already did a straight length check earlier this month, I'm going to attempt to do a wash n go compare using the same products and see if there is a difference.  Might be hard because of shrinkage.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhhh it's Wednesday already ladies! Just a few more days until check in time. I have a question about it though (but I won't make it QOTD).

For the length checks that you don't feel comfortable participating in, how about you post a picture of a style that you have been working on or perfected since the beginning of the challenge? Seamonster had a good idea telling bajandoc86 to post a pic of her GORGEOUS hair.


----------



## TheNDofUO

NikkiQ since I've just joined I'll post a picture of my completed wig. Made it from a cap a closure and tracks


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Ahhhh it's Wednesday already ladies! Just a few more days until check in time. I have a question about it though (but I won't make it QOTD).
> 
> For the length checks that you don't feel comfortable participating in, how about you post a picture of a style that you have been working on or perfected since the beginning of the challenge? Seamonster had a good idea telling bajandoc86 to post a pic of her GORGEOUS hair.



That's easy, I've been working on my rollersets so I'll do one last set for this stretch.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newnyer

Ooooh my scalp feels so much better today! I got lazy last night, waited until the last minute, so didn't do everything I wanted for how long I wanted to do it...but I at least got some diluted shampoo then conditioner in between these tracks & blowdried on cool setting to get underneath the net as much as possible. Just put into a braided bun this morning like I've done for work since I got the install....but my own hair




feels so much better I tell ya!


----------



## NikkiQ

That's so pretty newnyer!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

newnyer said:


> Ooooh my scalp feels so much better today! I got lazy last night, waited until the last minute, so didn't do everything I wanted for how long I wanted to do it...but I at least got some diluted shampoo then conditioner in between these tracks & blowdried on cool setting to get underneath the net as much as possible. Just put into a braided bun this morning like I've done for work since I got the install....but my own hair
> 
> feels so much better I tell ya!



That bun is GORGEOUS!!!  How did you do it. I need details. How long is your hair to make a bun like that?


----------



## GettingKinky

When I was a little girl my mom used to do my hair every day in 2 or 3 braids (with bobbles). I used to always wish my braids were thicker and juicier. She took good care of my hair, but she would brush it while it was dry with a denman type brush every day. So I would lose like a golf ball amount of hair every day. 

Now when I braid my hair at night my braids are starting to look like the thick juicy ones I wanted way back then. 

Excuse the sweat I just finished my insanity workout.


----------



## bajandoc86

Seamonster & NikkiQ that's a great idea. You guys are too sweet!


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> I'm sure some unicorn hair will be poppin up in here during this length check
> 
> *looks at ImanAdero and growbaby  *



Hahaha idk about unicorn hair.. But I ammmmmm excited to LC! .. I've been told I may need to wear my hair 1/2 up 1/2 down for the dance show I'm in next weekend so I guess I just have to straighten  (pretending to be upset about it lol)


----------



## janeemat

I thought that I joined this already, but did not see my name.  So I am officially in since I just got a fresh cut getting rid of all of straggly ends. 

~Current hair length - *Between shoulder and APL
*~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - *Relaxed*
~BSL goal month -* December 2013*
~Current Reggie and styling choices - *Cowashing 2-3 days a week*. *Bunning for a year (personal challenge)*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? - *Cowashing more*
~Post a beginning picture - *See Avatar*


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> Since I already did a straight length check earlier this month, I'm going to attempt to do a wash n go compare using the same products and see if there is a difference.  Might be hard because of shrinkage.



FYI-- SSI papaya curly soufflé made my hair shrink BAD.  Not for wash n gos or twistouts.


----------



## newnyer

GettingKinky said:


> That bun is GORGEOUS!!!  How did you do it. I need details. How long is your hair to make a bun like that?



Thanks! My weave is pretty long (i'd say MBL to WL) so this method seems to be best to get it into a neat & smaller bun.  I french braid each side of my head and about 3 Celies in the back to keep it neat. Then I just use 1 elastic band to put into a mult-braid pony, then get to pinning. I only need to use about 2 to 3 pins because the braids hold it all together a lot better IMO.


----------



## GettingKinky

newnyer said:


> Thanks! My weave is pretty long (i'd say MBL to WL) so this method seems to be best to get it into a neat & smaller bun.  I french braid each side of my head and about 3 Celies in the back to keep it neat. Then I just use 1 elastic band to put into a mult-braid pony, then get to pinning. I only need to use about 2 to 3 pins because the braids hold it all together a lot better IMO.



I knew there was a legitimate reason that I needed longer hair.


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> Sorry you're not feeling well...how is baby boy?  Is he home yet?



he is doing well and he is at home!

thank you ladies for the well wishes.  i kind of just lurk right now, but give me a chance to get back right.


----------



## NikkiQ

OT (as usual) but I just finished taking one of my finals and I got a 94 ladies!!  The other 3 classes are gonna be a killer so if I go MIA this week, it's because I have a midterm in medical terminology to take and a midterm paper for mythology to finish up


----------



## nazjha

Cattypus1 said:


> Where in the heck is the unicorn hair?!!





KiWiStyle said:


> I'm looking forward seeing a mere hint of unicorn hair, lol!  If not, there is always the next stretch or the stretch after that, or ...after that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





KiWiStyle said:


> I don't know but I sure hope it starts to show up sooner rather than later...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





NikkiQ said:


> I'm sure some unicorn hair will be poppin up in here during this length check
> 
> *looks at ImanAdero and growbaby  *



Lol what is this unicorn hair you guys speak of??


----------



## Froreal3

newnyer (why am I always reading this as new new yorker?) smh. Anyway, that braided bun is very cute! That is your own hair or did you add a piece?

GettingKinky Yes, your twists are luscious. I'm jealous. Mine will never look that thick. 

NikkiQ You go girl! I'm about to head back to school myself. *sigh* I have a long road ahead of me.


----------



## Froreal3

Here is the length check pic. The first one is Feb 18th and the second and third are from yesterday 3-26. I retained an inch of growth. Yay. Hopefully this continues w/NJoy's sulfur mix. BSL for me is the top of the purple shirt because I wear my bra at MBL.


----------



## newnyer

Froreal3 said:


> newnyer (why am I always reading this as new new yorker?) smh. Anyway, that braided bun is very cute! That is your own hair or did you add a piece?
> 
> You actually got my username right! I joined LHCF when I first moved to New York, and was of course a newbie to the HHJ world........ soooooo new + New Yorker (NY'er) = newnyer. So you were right. Now that I've recently moved I prob should change but it's nostalgic.    And guuuuurrrl naw that ain't my hair. LOL! I have a long sew in weave right now.   If I had that kind of hair right now I would be fired right now due to unnecessarily utilizing all my time in front of the darn mirror. I ain't ready....LOL...wait-just kidding hair Gods...I'm ready.


----------



## Froreal3

newnyer lol i knew it. Im from Bed Stuy so....yeah. Lol

I need to learn how to do that style...maybe with some braiding hair.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah

Froreal3 said:


> newnyer lol i knew it. Im from Bed Stuy so....yeah. Lol
> 
> I need to learn how to do that style...maybe with some braiding hair.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



I am from Bed-Stuy too..

Sent from my (SPH-L710) Galaxy III using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

^^
Small world. I moved to ATL 2 years ago. I miss home. All my fam is there.  Should be visiting this summer though.

Eta: reppin Marcy!  
Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah

Froreal3 said:


> ^^
> Small world. I moved to ATL 2 years ago. I miss home. All my fam is there.  Should be visiting this summer though.
> 
> Eta: reppin Marcy!
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



I lived in Stuyvesant Gardens (no dam garden trust..lol)...Marcy pool used to be the bizness back in the day...lol

Sent from my (SPH-L710) Galaxy III using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah

Todays hair...lol

Sent from my (SPH-L710) Galaxy III using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

^^
Truthat!

Eta: very cute!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Time to LOC it up for the night before I do a little bit more studying. Trying to figure out when to flat iron my piece for my official length check this time around. Probably on Saturday or Sunday since I don't think we're hitting the beach up this weekend.


----------



## polished07

I think I'm gonna pass this LC I really want to surprise myself and see how long I can keep this boughetto beehive I got going on for my wigs phillyjampiet and SistaWRealHair from YT got me thinking I might be able to pull this Wigging it thing off until June, wash, dc and wear my hair up in a puff one day and braid back up for 3-4 wks we shall see! Hopefully I'm doing ok my ends look good and I've been LCOing every other day then baggy (on those nites) and castor oiling on alternate nites can't wait to see everyone's progress you all are great motivation #NTD lol!


----------



## GettingKinky

Froreal3 said:


> GettingKinky Lol. I had been using MN up to about 3 weeks ago actually. Last length check was Feb 18th. My hair is actually diff lengths, but they all grew an inch. My longest area went from 9 to 10. Shortest from 7 to 8.
> 
> Last week i started NJoy's sulfur mix. Too soon to tell with that one though.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF





jprayze said:


> I usually get one inch a month consistently using MN.  Maybe a little more.  My current mix is jojoba, grapeseed and some EOS.  My best mix was simple-- MN with wild growth oil, peppermint oil and a bit of grapeseed oil.




I would try MN but I know DH would think I was bat s*%t crazy!!  I have to think about that one some more before I try it. 



NikkiQ said:


> OT (as usual) but I just finished taking one of my finals and I got a 94 ladies!!  The other 3 classes are gonna be a killer so if I go MIA this week, it's because I have a midterm in medical terminology to take and a midterm paper for mythology to finish up



Congrats!!  94 is awesome!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> OT (as usual) but I just finished taking one of my finals and I got a 94 ladies!!  The other 3 classes are gonna be a killer so if I go MIA this week, it's because I have a midterm in medical terminology to take and a midterm paper for mythology to finish up



That's great NikkiQ!!  You're a regular ol' smarty pants!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks ladies!! I'm far from a smarty pants though. I think its pure luck,prayer and miracle 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks ladies!! I'm far from a smarty pants though. I think its pure luck,prayer and miracle
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



LMBO!!  I think you underestimate yourself...I do the same thing ;-).  I'm planning to go back to school this year as well but I'm not sure if I'll start in the Summer or Fall.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itsjusthair88

pelohello said:


> How do you apply the coconut oil on your skin. Do you mix it with anything or you just straight apply it. I'm looking for a natural "lotion" type moisturizer for the summer. I used to use shea butter but it never really penetrated my skin and it left my skin oily and slimey.



pelohello I mix it with almond oil and it solidifies while stored, but then I take it out and place it in the shower and by the time I get out, it's liquid. While I'm still a bit wet, I put it on...I feel like 



shortdub78 said:


> just checking in. trying my best to keep my hair on my head.  sick as a dog.  that's all i got.



shortdub78 I am so sorry you feel bad, get your health together!



Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> I just started NJoy's challenge. I'm going to do it for two months and see what happens. It doesn't smell bad but I still am able to catch whiffs of the sulfur, however my bff (who is able to smell a gnat peeing on cotton at forty paces) says that he smells nothing until he's on my scalp lol. No itching at all. I want to co-wash but it's just too cold.



Iluvsmuhgrass I am using her old mix (only because I happen to have all of the contents laying around the house) and I hope it works out for me! My only problem is, my hair is in twists and the oil seems to be sliding down my twists, like I can smell the end of a twist and it smells like rosemary??? I'm worried. 



NikkiQ said:


> OT (as usual) but I just finished taking one of my finals and I got a 94 ladies!!  The other 3 classes are gonna be a killer so if I go MIA this week, it's because I have a midterm in medical terminology to take and a midterm paper for mythology to finish up





NikkiQ said:


> Thanks ladies!! I'm far from a smarty pants though. I think its pure luck,prayer and miracle
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



NikkiQ No babe, you ARE a smarty pants! GO YOU!!!! 

I'm boring. My hair is in twists and I use the LOC method these days, and NJoy's old sulphur mix. That is all. Told you, I'm boring, lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> LMBO!!  I think you underestimate yourself...I do the same thing ;-).  I'm planning to go back to school this year as well but I'm not sure if I'll start in the Summer or Fall.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle I'm already figuring out what classes to take for the rest of the year. The next 8 week session starts in May. Gonna be another killer.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

itsjusthair88 said:


> pelohello I mix it with almond oil and it solidifies while stored, but then I take it out and place it in the shower and by the time I get out, it's liquid. While I'm still a bit wet, I put it on...I feel like
> 
> shortdub78 I am so sorry you feel bad, get your health together!
> 
> Iluvsmuhgrass I am using her old mix (only because I happen to have all of the contents laying around the house) and I hope it works out for me! My only problem is, my hair is in twists and the oil seems to be sliding down my twists, like I can smell the end of a twist and it smells like rosemary??? I'm worried.
> 
> NikkiQ No babe, you ARE a smarty pants! GO YOU!!!!
> 
> I'm boring. My hair is in twists and I use the LOC method these days, and NJoy's old sulphur mix. That is all. Told you, I'm boring, lol.



itsjusthair88 hey sometimes "boring" is the best for your hair. Trying dozens of new products and techniques would murder any progress I made.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> KiWiStyle I'm already figuring out what classes to take for the rest of the year. The next 8 week session starts in May. Gonna be another killer.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



This could be good because it can help growing hair to not feel like watching paint dry.  I've been finding other things to focus on myself, it helps break the monotony of growing hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> This could be good because it can help growing hair to not feel like watching paint dry.  I've been finding other things to focus on myself, it helps break the monotony of growing hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That's exactly why I had the reaction I did when DH took my pic. I had been in such a routine with school,working out,LOCing my hair,and usual duties around the house that I didn't even think much when it came to my hair besides moisturize and take my vits.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'll be 3 years post relaxer next month ladies! I can't believe it's been that long already. Even though I didn't do anything last month for my 2 year nappiversary, I'm debating on what I should do to "celebrate" 3 years.


----------



## felic1

shortdub78, you don't have a fever do you?


----------



## Evolving78

felic1 said:


> shortdub78, you don't have a fever do you?



i had one for several days.  i ended going to the ER.  it ended up being bronchitis again.  i have been washing my hands like crazy and wearing a mask.  the gave me the Zpak? and i finished it yesterday.


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> i had one for several days.  i ended going to the ER.  it ended up being bronchitis again.  i have been washing my hands like crazy and wearing a mask.  the gave me the Zpak? and i finished it yesterday.



I hope you feel better?  Did I miss pictures of the baby?


----------



## NikkiQ

Just got done condish cleansing and cowashing after a monster workout. Braids were loose at the root already before washing them. Probably take them down Saturday and bun it again.


----------



## DaLady82

My length check. 






Starting pic 




Before trim




After trim 3/24/13


Not much change. And please excuse the dirty mirror.


----------



## DaLady82

So sorry but I don't know how to get the pics side by side.


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:


> I'll be 3 years post relaxer next month ladies! I can't believe it's been that long already. Even though I didn't do anything last month for my 2 year nappiversary, I'm debating on what I should do to "celebrate" 3 years.



Blow out!!!!! That's a party all by its lonesome!


----------



## polished07

I had to get on this length check *thirsting*! I have braids in still but I circle braid the top and braid the back down I DC's on dry hair and rinse and LCO'd please excuse le' backfat I'm working on that (that's gonna be good progress to see too my backfat leaning out as we go). 

Dec is the first slightly blown out second is Today braided up and I've trimmed a little but looks the same I decided I'll compare braided picks since that's gonna be my PS for the year anyway


----------



## growbaby

shortdub78 said:


> i had one for several days.  i ended going to the ER.  it ended up being bronchitis again.  i have been washing my hands like crazy and wearing a mask.  the gave me the Zpak? and i finished it yesterday.



I finished my Z-pak on the 16th of this month and felt pretty much back to normal on the 19th. It's almost over! Lol hope u feel better soon.


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 said:


> Blow out!!!!! That's a party all by its lonesome!


 
Yeah I may have to blow it out and have DH take a few pics. Flat iron a piece in the back (again) and compare to where I was when I stopped relaxing.


----------



## Carmelella

Over 3 months post relaxer... Back to washing in sections.  Trying so hard to avoid manipulation and stretch w/o breakage. For the past two weeks I had to up the protein because I was getting some while detangling  . I'm about 1.5inches I think past APL.   BSL needs to get here ASAP


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> i had one for several days.  i ended going to the ER.  it ended up being bronchitis again.  i have been washing my hands like crazy and wearing a mask.  the gave me the Zpak? and i finished it yesterday.



Bless your heart...Feel better soon, lady. It really sucks that you're not feeling well and you can't enjoy your little prince.  Big Hug and best wishes for a speedy recovery comin your way.


----------



## lamaria211

i have not had enough energy to pamper my hair at all this past week. my M&S game has been slack, plus i didnt do my midweek dc. This coming weekend DH and i are taking a mini vacation so i probably wont be touching it till at least another week. Next weekend im going all out
P.S. im super excited we bought me a new car today!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> i have not had enough energy to pamper my hair at all this past week. my M&S game has been slack, plus i didnt do my midweek dc. This coming weekend DH and i are taking a mini vacation so i probably wont be touching it till at least another week. Next weekend im going all out
> P.S. im super excited we bought me a new car today!!!



Mini vaca and a new car?? Congrats lamaria211!!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

Hopefully I will get my crochet braids in tomorrow so that I can PS thru April.


----------



## gvin89

So I got my hair braided in small box braids. I'm excited to have a low maintenance ps....all I have to do is m&s. Bad thing is pregnesia got the best of me and I forgot to take pics of my LC, but I look to be 2 inches away from APL. I hope to have a nice growth spurt and claim APL by next LC in June when I come out these braids.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I have to dig down deep and flat iron for my LC this weekend

Sent from somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## jprayze

gvin89 said:


> So I got my hair braided in small box braids. I'm excited to have a low maintenance ps....all I have to do is m&s. Bad thing is pregnesia got the best of me and I forgot to take pics of my LC, but I look to be 2 inches away from APL. I hope to have a nice growth spurt and claim APL by next LC in June when I come out these braids.


 
That's a great PS for this busy time!  Any pics of your braids?


----------



## NikkiQ

My goodness. IDK about yall, but I'm excited to see some length checks/hairstyle milestone pics up in here this weekend!!!


----------



## trinity8mod8

I didn't want to straighten my hair until I reach BSL, but I have a few pics of a style that I have been doing lately. I just learned how to flat twist my hair, and next I want to try cornrowing. This is a twist out that I wore for the past two days.











I will try to include a length update in a couple of days of my hair pulled down in the back.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ohhhh I LOVE it trinity8mod8! How long did you practice your flat twists? I can't do those to save my soul


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> My goodness. IDK about yall, but I'm excited to see some length checks/hairstyle milestone pics up in here this weekend!!!



I know!!  Looking at all the swinging hair is pumping me up!!!  2 weeks, 5 days to go!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell

trinity8mod8 Wow I love your twist out!


----------



## trinity8mod8

NikkiQ thanks! I'm really proud of myself for actually trying. I was watching videos for weeks trying to learn how to cornrow and trying to visualize where to place my fingers lol. I practiced cornrowing on my husbands hair and I finally got it, but I couldn't do it on my hair so I thought practicing flat twisting was the next best thing  In the photos was my second try before it actually clicked for me on how to do it better.

If you want to try, it is actually easier to try to hold one strand in your fingers and then pick up a section and twist it around that and then let the first section go, instead of trying to hold both sections, which is what I was doing at first.


----------



## NikkiQ

It's been rainy and gloomy all day. Haven't even taken my bonnet off and I probably won't anytime soon  Why get cute when I'm not going anywhere and I had a medical terminology midterm exam to take? No thanks!

OT: I aced that exam too. BOOM! I was so excited that I took a pic of the screen when the score popped up. Sad huh?


----------



## growbaby

Hey ladies,

I've decided to crack down on my regimen n stop doing the minimum n start goin hardcore. For 3 days now I've been sure to take my vitamins, apply my sulfur mix (haven't done that since 2012), M&S EVERY morning and night, scalp massages, drinking over 60 ounces of water a day, and I will be going to the store later to day to get some MN to add to my mix. Anxious to get BSL out of the way and have long hair!


----------



## jprayze

growbaby said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I've decided to crack down on my regimen n stop doing the minimum n start goin hardcore. For 3 days now I've been sure to take my vitamins, apply my sulfur mix (haven't done that since 2012), M&S EVERY morning and night, scalp massages, drinking over 60 ounces of water a day, and I will be going to the store later to day to get some MN to add to my mix. Anxious to get BSL out of the way and have long hair!



Sounds like a good plan!  I'm getting a little anxious to so it's time to hide my hair for a whole.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm going to up my protein treatments, both heavy and light treatments.  My fine strands are just breaking left and right.  I bought some Nexxus Energencee yesterday to see how my hair responds to it...something has got to give.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm going to up my protein treatments, both heavy and light treatments. My fine strands are just breaking left and right. I bought some Nexxus Energencee yesterday to see how my hair responds to it...something has got to give.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I hope the protein helps stop the breakage KiWiStyle! That just reminded me that I need to do a treatment soon. It's been 6 weeks.


----------



## GettingKinky

trinity8mod8 your hair is so juicy and shiny. I love it. 

NikkiQ you are just a regular scholar acing all your exams!

Here's my half up half down braid out. I won't have an LC picture until end of April so this will have to do. I took these in the bathroom at work   so they're not the greatest.


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky your hair looks great! I love a nice thick braid out.


----------



## jessicarabbit

Got my touch up today. Got burned and was in a lot of pain; almost makes me wanna go back natural. 
Anyways, I'll post LC pics as soon as I get home.


----------



## NikkiQ

lindsaywhat said:


> Got my touch up today. Got burned and was in a lot of pain; almost makes me wanna go back natural.
> Anyways, I'll post LC pics as soon as I get home.


 
Oh no lindsaywhat!! Sorry to hear that you were in pain  I hope you're okay. Those relaxer burns can be a beyotch!


----------



## jprayze

trinity8mod8 said:


> I didn't want to straighten my hair until I reach BSL, but I have a few pics of a style that I have been doing lately. I just learned how to flat twist my hair, and next I want to try cornrowing. This is a twist out that I wore for the past two days.
> 
> I will try to include a length update in a couple of days of my hair pulled down in the back.



What products did you use?


----------



## jessicarabbit

NikkiQ said:


> Oh no lindsaywhat!! Sorry to hear that you were in pain  I hope you're okay. Those relaxer burns can be a beyotch!



Lol thanks and they are...all on my  side edges :-/

I took my LC pic but I won't post til the 1st. I guess I'm just excited lol


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm going to up my protein treatments, both heavy and light treatments.  My fine strands are just breaking left and right.  I bought some Nexxus Energencee yesterday to see how my hair responds to it...something has got to give.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I have that, I had forgotten about it.  Did the tea rinse stop working?


----------



## Cattypus1

lindsaywhat said:


> Got my touch up today. Got burned and was in a lot of pain; almost makes me wanna go back natural.
> Anyways, I'll post LC pics as soon as I get home.



Noooo...I've used PM tea tree shampoo to make my scalp feel better.  It always does the trick.


----------



## trinity8mod8

jprayze oh i just saw your question. I already had olive/almond oil and shea butter on my hair (from a previous braidout) before I wet it in the shower. Then I added Tresemme Naturals conditioner to comb through and detangle before twisting.

I usually add shea butter each time I braid or twist my hair, but I didn't this time because I wasn't sure how it would turn out. That's why my roots are already getting frizzy cause I just added conditioner.


----------



## itsjusthair88

For some strange reason, my twists no longer want to stay twisted. Which is strange because I wore twists almost exclusively the 2nd year of my HHJ and I do the double twist method Nonie uses, but there are still a few that are not doing what I want them to...so frustrating.

Anyway, I didn't M&S nor use my sulfur mix last night because I got sidetracked...so I will make sure to do that tonight before I go to bed. I have also been drinking my water and getting my green smoothies in and exercising. I hope all of this will help me get to freakin' BSL...

@trinity8mod8 I love your permed hair, it looks so healthy and beautiful!


----------



## Angel of the North

pelohello said:


> I'm starting to get discouraged ladies. I straighten my hair & there's no difference in length. I'm trying to stay positive, but I feel like throwing in the towel & cutting it in a bob for the summer.
> 
> On the plus side, I guess, I successfully(sp) cut my hair like the "reneice" trim. I still have more to cut but will do that @ our next length check.



pelohello hang on in there girl, I understand how you feel, I didn't feel like I made any progress when I did my first LC pic, I will be able to really see when I take one on Sunday with my LC shirt.



Froreal3 said:


> Girl stop! Don't you dare! *It's probably just thickening*. Leave your hair be.Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



This is exactly what I'm hoping is happening right now with me



shortdub78 said:


> just checking in. trying my best to keep my hair on my head.  sick as a dog.  that's all i got.



shortdub78 Hope you get well soon, not what you need right now 



Froreal3 said:


> Did a length check. Good news is my hair is a full inch longer than it was a month ago. Still have about 3 inches to go to hit BSL. Will post pics when i get to my comp.



Froreal3 Congratulations, you're well on way 



NikkiQ said:


> Ahhhh it's Wednesday already ladies! Just a few more days until check in time. I have a question about it though (but I won't make it QOTD).
> 
> For the length checks that you don't feel comfortable participating in, how about you post a picture of a style that you have been working on or perfected since the beginning of the challenge? Seamonster had a good idea telling bajandoc86 to post a pic of her GORGEOUS hair.



NikkiQ That's a great idea, I'm unsure if I will be participating in the June LC (I may do a pull test) I'm quite liking the idea of getting a surprise in August after a 19 and half week stretch, the August LC is a couple of days after my next stretch

Congratulations on getting those grades all the studying and hard work has paid off, keep it up 



trinity8mod8 said:


> I didn't want to straighten my hair until I reach BSL, but I have a few pics of a style that I have been doing lately. I just learned how to flat twist my hair, and next I want to try cornrowing. This is a twist out that I wore for the past two days.



trinity8mod8 Your twist out looks gorgeous, your curls are popping



itsjusthair88 said:


> *For some strange reason, my twists no longer want to stay twisted*. Which is strange because I wore twists almost exclusively the 2nd year of my HHJ and I do the double twist method Nonie uses, but there are still a few that are not doing what I want them to...so frustrating.



itsjusthair88 could it be because of the cut you recently had and your ends are blunt/healthy so they won't hold in the twists?


----------



## jprayze

I've been trying different pack DCs.

I really like this one for moisture:  http://happilyevernatural.com/2012/...live-oil-formula-organi-gro-deep-conditioner/

And tonight I just tried hot six oil protein treatment.  I don't know what kind of protein it would be considered (mild, heavy etc) but I had no shedding in my comb when I detangled and no more than 10 hairs on my hand.  I was impressed.  One pack is 2 applications.  I keep in on for 15 minutes under a plastic cap.  It had a nice cherry smell...not overpowering.  I bought it from Sally's but I didn't see it on their website.  This is the only link I could really find online.   http://texasbeautysupplies.com/bb256.html

KiWiStyle you might want to try it.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> I've been trying different pack DCs.
> 
> I really like this one for moisture:  http://happilyevernatural.com/2012/09/04/product-review-palmers-olive-oil-formula-organi-gro-deep-conditioner/
> 
> And tonight I just tried hot six oil protein treatment.  I don't know what kind of protein it would be considered (mild, heavy etc) but I had no shedding in my comb when I detangled and no more than 10 hairs on my hand.  I was impressed.  One pack is 2 applications.  I keep in on for 15 minutes under a plastic cap.  It had a nice cherry smell...not overpowering.  I bought it from Sally's but I didn't see it on their website.  This is the only link I could really find online.   http://texasbeautysupplies.com/bb256.html
> 
> KiWiStyle you might want to try it.



I was reading this post and thought to myself, "hmmm" I should try this...then I kept reading and saw your suggestion, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

lindsaywhat said:


> Got my touch up today. Got burned and was in a lot of pain; almost makes me wanna go back natural.
> Anyways, I'll post LC pics as soon as I get home.



Geez, I don't miss those relaxer burns.  Can't wait to see your results!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> I have that, I had forgotten about it.  Did the tea rinse stop working?



The tea rinses are working on the shedding...I'm noticing breakage again.  This always happens as I near the end of my 12 week stretch. I've been reading a lot on how fellow fine hair ladies grow beyond APL and I learned incorporating weekly protein is key.  I know I'm not protein sensitive so I think I can handle it; light, medium and heavy.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itsjusthair88

Thanks Angel of the North I was actually thinking that my "blunt-er" (still not blunt lol) ends may be the culprit.


----------



## jessicarabbit

jprayze said:


> I've been trying different pack DCs.
> 
> I really like this one for moisture:  http://happilyevernatural.com/2012/09/04/product-review-palmers-olive-oil-formula-organi-gro-deep-conditioner/
> 
> And tonight I just tried hot six oil protein treatment.  I don't know what kind of protein it would be considered (mild, heavy etc) but I had no shedding in my comb when I detangled and no more than 10 hairs on my hand.  I was impressed.  One pack is 2 applications.  I keep in on for 15 minutes under a plastic cap.  It had a nice cherry smell...not overpowering.  I bought it from Sally's but I didn't see it on their website.  This is the only link I could really find online.   http://texasbeautysupplies.com/bb256.html
> 
> KiWiStyle you might want to try it.



That protein treatment sounds yummy. I may have to cop that


----------



## Seamonster

Speaking of protein I am using Claudie's reconstructor for the first time. I added henna to my routine last month, and had been avoiding protein until I figured it out. Well I started getting breakage after  a month of no heavy protein, so I am easing up my protein. 

Kinda doing the works for Easter, pre poo'd with my onion mask, washed with my favorite dandruff shampoo mixed with a little una poo, and co washed with CD chocolate in preparation for my curlformers.

Hoping I can get a tumeric mask in so my skin is as healthy as my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

**Question of the Day/Weekend!!!**

Since tomorrow is Easter, what is everyone doing with their hair? Anyone busting out a cute new style for the first time or sticking with something you're already really good at?


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day/Weekend!!!*
> 
> Since tomorrow is Easter, what is everyone doing with their hair? Anyone busting out a cute new style for the first time or sticking with something you're already really good at?



I don't attend church and Easter will be no difference.  One of these days we'll start going but for now, it's same ol' hair for me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HeChangedMyName

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day/Weekend!!!*
> 
> Since tomorrow is Easter, what is everyone doing with their hair? Anyone busting out a cute new style for the first time or sticking with something you're already really good at?



I plan to flat iron...I'm not sure where that will fit amongst the egg hunt, birthday party, preparing dinner and doing girls hair......i need help !

Sent from somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> I don't attend church and Easter will be no difference.  One of these days we'll start going but for now, it's same ol' hair for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



More than my hair twin...


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> More than my hair twin...



I guess so ...I'm not proud of not going but nor am I ashamed, it is what it is.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day/Weekend!!!*
> 
> Since tomorrow is Easter, what is everyone doing with their hair? Anyone busting out a cute new style for the first time or sticking with something you're already really good at?



As I type, I'm getting my hair blow dried to be corn rowed for my crochet braids.  Not really for Easter, just a happy coincidence . I'm certainly not big on the commercialism of Easter or any other holiday, but I appreciate the time of reflection and time spent with family.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> I guess so ...I'm not proud of not going but nor am I ashamed, it is what it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Exactly...nuff said.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> As I type, I'm getting my hair blow dried to be corn rowed for my crochet braids.  Not really for Easter, just a happy coincidence . I'm certainly not big on the commercialism of Easter or any other holiday, but I appreciate the time of reflection and time spent with family.



"but I appreciate the time of reflection and time spent with family."  YEP ME TOO!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day/Weekend!!!**
> 
> Since tomorrow is Easter, what is everyone doing with their hair? Anyone busting out a cute new style for the first time or sticking with something you're already really good at?



Not me.  Same thing - bunning it!


----------



## keranikki

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day/Weekend!!!**
> 
> Since tomorrow is Easter, what is everyone doing with their hair? Anyone busting out a cute new style for the first time or sticking with something you're already really good at?



I'm not doing anything special.  Nevermind, I already did when I pressed my hair this week.  I guess I'll wear it out


----------



## deedoswell

Hi ladies, wanted to submit my March LC - going to be busy this evening and tomorrow.  Can't wait to check in on Monday and see all the lovely progress.

I have my longest layer (a few hairs ) touching the bra but don't want to claim it until the rest catch up!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

deedoswell you're gonna be claiming BSL REAL soon!  I should type next to everyone's name when they said they were aiming for BSL and when they actually hit it b/c there are some people that are gonna hit it WAY sooner than they expect


----------



## keranikki

I'm posting my progress a day early.  I'm rethinking my goal of reaching BSL by 31 Dec.  My longest layer is currently shoulder length and I realistically do not see myself reaching BSL.  I don't want to drop out the challenge completely, for I've learned a lot from the ladies in this challenge; but I do want to stay true to myself and not have delusions of grandeur.  Doing this check-in has allowed me to assess my current regimen (I need to make some changes). I pressed my hair to do my length check and noticed that my ends were a little on the dry side.  Used ORS Anti-breakage Creme on ends and twisted my hair into bantu knots.  Hope it helps.


----------



## NikkiQ

keranikki just stay in here and participate as if it was your milestone challenge. Doesn't matter if it's APL or BSL. We're here to be part of your journey and cheer you on 

What changes in your reggie were you thinking of making?


----------



## jprayze

keranikki said:


> I'm posting my progress a day early.  I'm rethinking my goal of reaching BSL by 31 Dec.  My longest layer is currently shoulder length and I realistically do not see myself reaching BSL.  I don't want to drop out the challenge completely, for I've learned a lot from the ladies in this challenge; but I do want to stay true to myself and not have delusions of grandeur.  Doing this check-in has allowed me to assess my current regimen (I need to make some changes). I pressed my hair to do my length check and noticed that my ends were a little on the dry side.  Used ORS Anti-breakage Creme on ends and twisted my hair into bantu knots.  Hope it helps.



Maybe you need to DC more.  Do you M&S?


----------



## keranikki

jprayze- I M&S about once a week.  

NikkiQ- I'm thinking about dropping shampoo period from my regimen.  I currently use a As I Am cleansing pudding or Shea Moisture shampoo.  I will use my Paul Mitchell condish as my poo and ORS mayo as my DC.  I also need to consistently take my vitamins (multi, biotin, fish oil).


----------



## daae

Finally APL!


----------



## NikkiQ

So here is my official length check ladies! DH took pics for me but he cut my bra out of the picture b/c he said "it was too low". Then step back fool! *sigh* Good help is hard to find. I did my best taking a pic and compared it to my starting pic. Sorry the comparison is so small.


----------



## daae

NikkiQ

Great growth! You can see how far your hair has gone past the flower


----------



## jprayze

The crochet braider couldn't do it with the hair I got.  Now I have these cornrows in and wondering what to do!


----------



## NikkiQ

Here's the length check from our beloved pookaloo83!

View attachment 2013-03-30 15.22.20.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## daae

*March length check*


My First picture is from December 2012
My second is from March 2013

Finally hit APL!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Sweet Mother of God!!  I just rinsed my DC out and my hair literally felt like the finest silk in the world!!!  The only thing I did differently this wash was use Nexxus Emergencee Reconstructor.  My hair is air drying right now using the scarf method so the final analysis isn't in yet.  Today's regimen:

finger detangled

Washed with WEN 613

Applied Reconstructor, let sit with cap for 10 minutes with heat and another 15 minutes w/o the cap. Times are approximations.

Rinsed and lightly shampoo with Giovanni smooth as silk moisture poo.

Sprayed tea on scalp and did not rinse.

Steam DC with mix of: Joico MRB, EVOO, EVCO and QB Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm.

I don't think my hair ever felt this great, in fact I didn't want to get out the shower because I wanted to keep gliding my hands over my hair, lol.  My hair was completely detangled before I applied my leave-in at almost 10 weeks post!!  I'm so giddy!

I'll report back after I m&s after my hair dries.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> So here is my official length check ladies! DH took pics for me but he cut my bra out of the picture b/c he said "it was too low". Then step back fool! *sigh* Good help is hard to find. I did my best taking a pic and compared it to my starting pic. Sorry the comparison is so small.



Looking good girlfriend!!  Now do you see considerable growth???  

Keep them coming ladies!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> Looking good girlfriend!!  Now do you see considerable growth???
> 
> Keep them coming ladies!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yeah I see it now KiWiStyle  I'm still keeping my goal at September to make it to BSL.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm so bored with my hair. Nothing really changes day to day. I'm tired of waiting for it to get long. I need something to take my mind off it.  Gardening isn't doing it, and I don't get my puppy for 5 more weeks. What do you guys do to stop thinking about your hair?


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> The crochet braider couldn't do it with the hair I got.  Now I have these cornrows in and wondering what to do!



Just grabbed my old faithful LF wig.  Great braids for a wig!


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> I'm so bored with my hair. Nothing really changes day to day. I'm tired of waiting for it to get long. I need something to take my mind off it.  Gardening isn't doing it, and I don't get my puppy for 5 more weeks. What do you guys do to stop thinking about your hair?



I have school mostly and lately I've been attempting to get better at applying makeup...even though I don't go anywhere 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

GettingKinky said:


> I'm so bored with my hair. Nothing really changes day to day. I'm tired of waiting for it to get long. I need something to take my mind off it.  Gardening isn't doing it, and I don't get my puppy for 5 more weeks. What do you guys do to stop thinking about your hair?



I run around so much that I have to squeeze hair in.  About to get in the car and drive about 2 hrs to visit my parents.

ETA:  I need to stay home and declutter my basement, but that's no fun!


----------



## Cattypus1

I just did my official length-check...I am so sad. I'm afraid I haven't recovered from my set back last spring. I haven't lost any length so I know it's growing but my ends are so incredibly thin. I used my LC tee and I have some thin scraggly ends trying to touch between the 2&3 but most of the weight is at the 1.  I don't even want to post the pick because I want to go get a haircut right this second.


----------



## NikkiQ

@cattypus1 you better not go get a haircut! It's gonna be okay. Just trim those ends and start fresh. Baby those ends after the trim and get back in the game.


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> *Question of the Day/Weekend!!!*
> 
> Since tomorrow is Easter, what is everyone doing with their hair? Anyone busting out a cute new style for the first time or sticking with something you're already really good at?



Not doing anything special. Hair is in a wash and shingle.

NikkiQ you had some great growth!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

Currently doing a DC .. Flat iron soon


----------



## polished07

KiWiStyle said:


> I don't attend church and Easter will be no difference.  One of these days we'll start going but for now, it's same ol' hair for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



This is like I said it out my own mouth! 

I will be doing my girls hair to get ready for the week but that's really it


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:


> keranikki just stay in here and participate as if it was your milestone challenge. Doesn't matter if it's APL or BSL. We're here to be part of your journey and cheer you on
> 
> What changes in your reggie were you thinking of making?



Reasons why I love NikkiQ and this challenge


----------



## jessicarabbit

Here's my official LC, I'm pleased with my progress:


----------



## praisedancer

So here's my LC, 1st pic is Dec 31, 2nd pic is today Mar. 30 Where my bra stops at is MBL for me since I have a long torso, so my BSL is BSB


----------



## NikkiQ

Great progress ladies!! Looking good. Can't wait to see more pics rolling in later on!!


----------



## Seamonster

keranikki said:


> I'm posting my progress a day early.  I'm rethinking my goal of reaching BSL by 31 Dec.  My longest layer is currently shoulder length and I realistically do not see myself reaching BSL.  I don't want to drop out the challenge completely, for I've learned a lot from the ladies in this challenge; but I do want to stay true to myself and not have delusions of grandeur.  Doing this check-in has allowed me to assess my current regimen (I need to make some changes). I pressed my hair to do my length check and noticed that my ends were a little on the dry side.  Used ORS Anti-breakage Creme on ends and twisted my hair into bantu knots.  Hope it helps.



 on reaching SL, the other layers will get there soon. Full SL is long hair to me, and it always will be! I too think you can make APL this year.
 Upon looking at your routine and hair, I would highly recommend you up your m&s from weekly to daily, maybe add a mid week reconstructor. The dye is fighting with the health of your hair, it is not a dryness issue; it is a protein bond issue. Glad you caught it in time.


daae said:


> Finally APL!



 and you did for Easter, that is great




NikkiQ said:


> So here is my official length check ladies! DH took pics for me but he cut my bra out of the picture b/c he said "it was too low". Then step back fool! *sigh* Good help is hard to find. I did my best taking a pic and compared it to my starting pic. Sorry the comparison is so small.



And our fearless leader is the first unicorn of the March Length check. Amazing growth  Oh my, that is some beautiful hair.



NikkiQ said:


> Here's the length check from our beloved pookaloo83!
> 
> View attachment 202029
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



OMG, pookaloo83 made BSL 




daae said:


> *March length check*
> 
> 
> My First picture is from December 2012
> My second is from March 2013
> 
> Finally hit APL!



 Great job



GettingKinky said:


> I'm so bored with my hair. Nothing really changes day to day. I'm tired of waiting for it to get long. I need something to take my mind off it.  Gardening isn't doing it, and I don't get my puppy for 5 more weeks. What do you guys do to stop thinking about your hair?



Research something, start a business, Do something scandalous for spring break! Get crafty, Spring cleaning, bake home made bread, baking, learn how to make home made marinara sauce, shine your shoes, donate clothes, sell something on ebay, Go to a tea house with a friend, go window shopping then thrifting for the looks you liked. 

Most importantly, put a post it note by your mirror that says something nice like 'my hair looks good' so you can see it every time you need a boost.


----------



## NikkiQ

Unicorn hair??? Oh come on now Seamonster  I am FAR from that!


----------



## Seamonster

lindsaywhat said:


> Here's my official LC, I'm pleased with my progress:
> 
> 
> View attachment 202099



lindsaywhat Are you claiming BSL yet, because you made it!  On to MBL, little ninja unicorn


----------



## NikkiQ

Thinking about slathering my hair in some oil before bed so tomorrow I can finger detangle and remove shed hair, shampoo, protein treat, DC, detangle again and braid it back up. We aren't doing anything tomorrow but vegg out around the house so it's a good day to pamper my hair.


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day/Weekend!!!**
> 
> Since tomorrow is Easter, what is everyone doing with their hair? Anyone busting out a cute new style for the first time or sticking with something you're already really good at?



Nada!!! I am doing homework and NOT going to Church...



deedoswell said:


> Hi ladies, wanted to submit my March LC - going to be busy this evening and tomorrow.  Can't wait to check in on Monday and see all the lovely progress.
> 
> I have my longest layer (a few hairs ) touching the bra but don't want to claim it until the rest catch up!!!



WTG deedoswell your hair is beautiful and healthy! You are *this* close to BSL!!!



daae said:


> *March length check*
> 
> 
> My First picture is from December 2012
> My second is from March 2013
> 
> Finally hit APL!



Hey now daae WTG girly!!! Congrats 



NikkiQ said:


> So here is my official length check ladies! DH took pics for me but he cut my bra out of the picture b/c he said "it was too low". Then step back fool! *sigh* Good help is hard to find. I did my best taking a pic and compared it to my starting pic. Sorry the comparison is so small.



DAAAAAAMN hair twin!!! Girl, you will be at BSL this summer, bump September NikkiQ



GettingKinky said:


> I'm so bored with my hair. Nothing really changes day to day. I'm tired of waiting for it to get long. I need something to take my mind off it.  Gardening isn't doing it, and I don't get my puppy for 5 more weeks. What do you guys do to stop thinking about your hair?



I've recently taken up jogging GettingKinky and that takes up so much energy, and by the time I get home I am too out of breath to do anything about hair...so that helps LOL 



lindsaywhat said:


> Here's my official LC, I'm pleased with my progress:



Amazing progress lindsaywhat!!!

No LC for me, my hair still sucks  But I've been using the Njoy sulfur concotion and the LOC method on my twists and I'm planning a protein treatment for when I take these twists down in 2 weeks.

Everybody else, your hair looks AMAZING!!!! Can't wait to see you all make BSL!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Stop being so hard on yourself itsjusthair88! We all know your hair is gonna bounce back quicker than you think. Talk like that again ya hear me and see what happens


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> Stop being so hard on yourself @itsjusthair88! We all know your hair is gonna bounce back quicker than you think. Talk like that again ya hear me and see what happens



Oh sorry...NikkiQ I meant it well, I've come to terms with my hair life....please don't whoop me, my sensitive self can't take it


----------



## jessicarabbit

Seamonster said:


> lindsaywhat Are you claiming BSL yet, because you made it!  On to MBL, little ninja unicorn



aw thanks,
Idk if i wanna move on yet, I'm so comfortable here lol


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> I just did my official length-check...I am so sad. I'm afraid I haven't recovered from my set back last spring. I haven't lost any length so I know it's growing but my ends are so incredibly thin. I used my LC tee and I have some thin scraggly ends trying to touch between the 2&3 but most of the weight is at the 1.  I don't even want to post the pick because I want to go get a haircut right this second.



Don't be sad, just do what you have to do but please don't trim it all at once.  I had the same problem because my nape was recovering from damage so it was much shorter than the rest of my hair.  Once it started to grow, my hemline was  still left thin and see through.  I have been SLOWLY trimming my crown hair to even my hemline and now I have less than an inch left to trim which I won't be doing any time soon.  My retention isn't what it should be because I've been cutting it regularly for over a year which has done wonders for the appearance of my hair.  I'm on a no trim regimen for 2013, only dusting.  

We still want to see pics but I guess that won't happen, lol.  Chin up lady, things like this is just apart of our own individual journeys.  Trust me, it was painful cutting my progress every few months to even my hemline but it had to be done and I wanted to do it before I hit APL.  

Aren't you texlaxed??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> @cattypus1 you better not go get a haircut! It's gonna be okay. Just trim those ends and start fresh. Baby those ends after the trim and get back in the game.



I was having a mini meltdown and it was making me very sad. I know you're right and its a good thing tomorrow is Sunday and a holiday or the haircut would have happened.  I'm going to trim my ends, probably back to the 1 on my shirt and keep on keepin on.  Thanks for the support, I needed a virtual hair-hug.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Here is my current LC pic...im 5 weeks post and did a pull test due to the No Heat Challenge sooooo here goes lol


----------



## NikkiQ

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Here is my current LC pic...im 5 weeks post and did a pull test due to the No Heat Challenge sooooo here goes lol



Almost there SincerelyBeautiful!! 

Seeing all this gorgeous and healthy hair is making me so happy right now! I'm so proud of you guys already. And even if you may not be exactly where you hoped,just believe that you will get there. Keep chuggin along with us!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## BGT

I'll try to take a picture tomorrow but I THINK I'm BSL.  If not now, I definitely will be by my next touch up.


----------



## GettingKinky

I love seeing all the updates. Everyone's hair looks so good, and you all are making such great progress. I may break down and buy a LC t-shirt so I can document my progress better. I know my hair is longer but I never take pictures in the same shirt so I can see how much longer

Off topic - I went to visit the puppies today and they are soo cute. I can't wait until I can take one home. Once that happens I'm sure my hair obsession will become manageable. As it is I am pretty busy, but whenever I have any down time, and I mean even a few minutes, I'm on this site or wondering when my hair will reach BSL or wondering if I should stay texlaxed, or go natural, or back to bonelaxed. I am driving myself crazy!  It's nice to know that there are other crazy hair obsessed people out there. It makes me feel a little less like a weirdo.


----------



## Froreal3

March Length Check:

First pic is end of Dec/January 1st. Second is February 18th. Last three are last week or so. I retained an inch from Feb to now, but I definitely see thickening going on. I have about 2, maybe 2.5 inches to BSL (the top of the purple shirt). Yeah, I measured.  So, hopefully I can claim between *June*  and August.


----------



## NikkiQ

As I'm reading about you getting your puppy visit in this weekend and about how cute they are GettingKinky, this happens.


View attachment 2013-03-31 08.24.20.jpg


Prepare yourself to be a pillow no matter how big it gets 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## koolkittychick

I did my relaxer touch up last night after a 13-week stretch. I still haven't got the hang of it yet; came out underprocessed in a lot of places, plus I ended up burned. Ironically, I got burned in the places where the relaxer stayed on for the least amount of time (in the front) while the back, where it was on for the longest, was fine. I based the hell out of the back and I guess not enough in the front, probably because I was tired at that point (the whole prep time for the relaxer took about five hours!).

My hair did have more thickness and body than when I get it done at the salon, but I think that is due to the different vitamins I am taking and the techniques I am using to minimize breakage.

I am going to wait 5 weeks to give my scalp a chance to heal, and then I will go back to my stylist to get a corrective so I can even out these crazy textures. As it stands, I really can't wear my hair out without using heat, and I don't want to undo the progress that I've made with my hair with that kind of damage. 

As far as length, I have made good progress. I don't see any thinning or breakage in my hemline, and if you could see my shoulder blades, I would be at just about BSB.  Since I wear my bras so low, BSL is still a ways off, but not as far as I thought; I'm thinking maybe the end of September if all goes well!  And by the end of Dec, I may even be sneaking up on MBL, or at least be close enough so I can taste it! 

Since it didn't happen if there aren't pictures, I will post some later today once I have found some heat protectant and my flatiron to give a quick run through my hair. Congrats on the beautiful progress I am seeing with all the ladies in this challenge!!  Happy Easter/Passover/Hair Growing everyone!


----------



## ilong

Froreal3 - your growth and retention are great!!  Congratulations!


----------



## TheNDofUO

As i said I've already LCed so I'm was making a wig to continue my PS well - here it is


----------



## NikkiQ

Looks very natural TheNDofUO! You did a great job making that wig!!!


----------



## TheNDofUO

Thanks NikkiQ until I can grow unicorn hair I'll sew it on a wig cap


----------



## laylaaa

This might be a really silly question but for LCs, you're just supposed to pull the hair down your back and not down your chest right? My hair is BSL at the back **if so** but APL at the front. Is it only the hair at the front that counts? So confused!


----------



## Froreal3

laylaaa said:


> This might be a really silly question but for LCs, you're just supposed to pull the hair down your back and not down your chest right? My hair is BSL at the back **if so** but APL at the front. Is it only the hair at the front that counts? So confused!



laylaaa Most use the nape/back area.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## laylaaa

Froreal3



Froreal3 said:


> laylaaa Most use the nape/back area.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF




thanks.  completely forgot I had layers! I won't be claiming BSL for another month and a half or so though.


----------



## ImanAdero

Yay for progress! The picture on the left is from 2/8/13. The picture on the right from today. 

I think the biotin is really helping! I definitely have had some good growth in the past month. (Started taking biotin for a month, this photo is from a month and a half ago). 

Here ya go! I think I have an inch ago until I'm FULLY there! Woohooooooooo!


----------



## NikkiQ

Awww suki now ImanAdero!! You'll be there by May!


----------



## KiWiStyle

ImanAdero said:


> Yay for progress! The picture on the left is from 2/8/13. The picture on the right from today.
> 
> I think the biotin is really helping! I definitely have had some good growth in the past month. (Started taking biotin for a month, this photo is from a month and a half ago).
> 
> Here ya go! I think I have an inch ago until I'm FULLY there! Woohooooooooo!



Great progress ImanAdero and it looks like you wear your bra low!!!  You will be there in a blink of an eye!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

ImanAdero said:


> Yay for progress! The picture on the left is from 2/8/13. The picture on the right from today.
> 
> I think the biotin is really helping! I definitely have had some good growth in the past month. (Started taking biotin for a month, this photo is from a month and a half ago).
> 
> Here ya go! I think I have an inch ago until I'm FULLY there! Woohooooooooo!



Lowest bra ever! I'd say ur there lady, congrats !


----------



## MicheePrings

Here is my length check for March ladies. The first pic is from Dec 29, flat ironed hair, and measurments I have from Jan 3 is 10 inches after my trim. March 29 measurement is 11 inches, so I have 1.5 inches to go for BSL (12.5 inches for me) in my longest layer 

Dec 29





March 29


----------



## NikkiQ

MicheePrings uhh....you look BSL already to me!


----------



## nemi95

I don't have anyone to take my pic, but I put on my LC shirt and I'm at #7. BSL for me is #9. Only 2 more inches! I'll post a pic as soon as I figure out how to set the timer on my camera.


----------



## growbaby

Soooo my chi decided to break 1/2 way through my flat iron.. Smh. Idk what I'm gonna do. These 1/2 done pics will have to do lol


----------



## ItsSunniDee

Hey Ladies,

Here to give my length check, although I'm pretty sure I've done this wrong.. lol

I trimmed a bit in January, But nothing Crazy, But my starting photo was in the front and wet, and this one is in the back and dry. Oh well, at least for the next check I will have a proper photo to start from.

I was successful in improving my water intake and cleaning up my diet. I've resumed taking my biotin, and am upping my veggie intake, Will see if it makes a difference. I'm stubbornly holding out for my goal of BSL by december.. lol Although I am barely about to grace APL soon.

Anyhow, You lovely ladies are an inspiration!

January 2013





March 2013


----------



## TheNDofUO

There some ninjas in this thread... Trying to stay undercover as APL. Claim it girls!


----------



## koolkittychick

So I tried to take a pic by myself with my camera timer, and I could never get back to my spot and comb all my hair straight down before the camera went off.  Oh well, this will have to do. I'm posting my length checks from Oct, Dec and today for comparison. Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Froreal3

ImanAdero said:


> Yay for progress! The picture on the left is from 2/8/13. The picture on the right from today.
> 
> I think the biotin is really helping! I definitely have had some good growth in the past month. (Started taking biotin for a month, this photo is from a month and a half ago).
> 
> Here ya go! I think I have an inch ago until I'm FULLY there! Woohooooooooo!



Girl stop. You are BSL. Congrats! Your bra is the beginning of MBL ma'am.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

growbaby said:


> Soooo my chi decided to break 1/2 way through my flat iron.. Smh. Idk what I'm gonna do. These 1/2 done pics will have to do lol



Love your hair.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

I was applying my LOC after washing my hair and I could feel my hair on my back so I decided since it's LC day I should post a picture. My hair is already starting to dry and shrink up in this picture I can't wait until I get it flat ironed on the 25th so I can do a real LC.


----------



## SimJam

Here's my measly update. Actually maybe got half an inch. Well ..... here's to next quarter.

Congrats to all the ladies who reached BSL and had great growth 

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero

Froreal3 said:


> Girl stop. You are BSL. Congrats! Your bra is the beginning of MBL ma'am.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



But...

I don't wanna go...

::tears::


----------



## SimJam

Ugghhhhhh darn pic wont attach.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## nemi95

I haven't officially joined this, but I would like to. Attached is my pic from 12/31/12 and another from today 03/31/2013.


~Current hair length - about 6.5 on the LC shirt. APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - texlaxed transitioning to natural
~BSL goal month - i thought i would make it in April, but my hubby cut off 1.5" in Dec.  New goal month is Sept 2013. 
~Current Reggie and styling choices - varies. I like to wear my hair straight, but don't want all the heat. I alternate with a straight week and a low manipulation style. I will start Bikram Yoga class tomorrow, so I'll probably bun the whole month of April. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? M&S every other night, I bought Njoy hair growth oil and will be using this several times a week, I take prenatal vitamins, Biotin and Calcium. My goal is to get in 96oz of H20 a day and I'm at about 60oz a day (I'm working on it). I try to keep  my styles low manipulation, unfortunately I don't do too well with protective syles.... Maybe i'll try to work on this. 
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Here a quick length check, seems like I've been stuck in the same place forever.
1st pic was 12/2012, second pic was taken today.


----------



## praisedancer

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Here a quick length check, seems like I've been stuck in the same place forever.
> 1st pic was 12/2012, second pic was taken today.
> 
> View attachment 202353



Looking good


----------



## BraunSugar

Alrighty guys. I decided not to use any heat on my hair for the length check because I'm working out a lot now and I didn't want to waste my time. I dusted and trimmed my hair between the start of the year and now so I didn't expect to have gained any length. No problem at all. My ends are definitely better and that's all I care about. 


Starting Pic








Length Check







There will be no more scissors until the end of Summer so if my next length check looks like this, feel free to slap me.


----------



## daae

BraunSugar

Your hair is fab!


----------



## daae

Double post


----------



## Froreal3

ImanAdero said:


> But...
> 
> I don't wanna go...
> 
> ::tears::



 Aw Im sure nobody is kicking you out. The rest of us common folk need inspiration and  material. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar

daae said:


> @BraunSugar
> 
> Your hair is fab!



Thank you! I was gonna skip posting my pics, but said forget it, I'm posting regardless!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

growbaby said:


> Soooo my chi decided to break 1/2 way through my flat iron.. Smh. Idk what I'm gonna do. These 1/2 done pics will have to do lol



Can i have your waist....tis all

Suny


----------



## Froreal3

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Here a quick length check, seems like I've been stuck in the same place forever.
> 1st pic was 12/2012, second pic was taken today.



You have great growth. I can tell by the tattoo.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Seamonster

Here is my length check, I think I might be grazing APL, but I am not sure. I length checked on dry hair with a butter, and it kept slipping out of my hands, this is the best I can do for now.

It is new to be taking a picture with a bra,  my bra is so far down there it is hard to get it into the shot.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

HeChangedMyName said:


> *~Current hair length*
> my hair is only 8.5". That's 22 months worth of growth(12 of which I was transitioning) and two trims during that time. when I BC'd I had 4" sooooo i am consistently @ .5" per month without doing anything extra.  This will be a challenge for sure.
> *~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
> Natural
> *~BSL goal month*
> I am at about 3 inches from BSL in the back so I guess that if I can grow and retain the max, I will reach it by June/July
> *~Current Reggie and styling choices*
> Wash and go mostly using cowashing and only using poo when my hair _needs_ it.  I wear my hair in a puff pretty much daily.  Since I have a ton of shrinkage(probably 75%,  I don't really need to hide my hair anywhere, it doesn't brush my clothes unless I force it to.
> *~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?*
> I need to pay attention to my ends and massage my scalp,  I need more satin pillowcases and to protect my hair with a bonnet(I've outgrown mine and I need a new one
> *~Post a beginning picture*
> I will this weekend, I am planning on flat ironing to bring in the new year.



I had planned to flat iron my hair this weekend, but I didn't have time.  I'm not even going to bother posting a picture because I'm MAD   my hair "looks" like the same length when I stretched it.  So I whipped out my tape measure, because i know that can't be the case. . .right?  Well, I've only gained .5"  which means that my hair is not retaining length.  I'm pretty sure it is these dang SSK that I keep having to trim off.  

Only a half an inch in three months!!!  I am NOT pleased.


----------



## BraunSugar

HeChangedMyName said:


> I had planned to flat iron my hair this weekend, but I didn't have time.  I'm not even going to bother posting a picture because I'm MAD   my hair "looks" like the same length when I stretched it.  So I whipped out my tape measure, because i know that can't be the case. . .right?  Well, I've only gained .5"  which means that my hair is not retaining length.  I'm pretty sure it is these dang SSK that I keep having to trim off.
> 
> Only a half an inch in three months!!!  I am NOT pleased.



Don't be mad. Progress is progress. The next three months will be better.


----------



## polished07

Congrats to all the BSL grads even the ninjas who will be MBL grads by Summer! Lol


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 said:


> Congrats to all the BSL grads even the ninjas who will be MBL grads by Summer! Lol



You see all these ladies that are SUPER close to BSL already right??!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## growbaby

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Can i have your waist....tis all
> 
> Suny



Hahahaha thanks for the compliment


----------



## Angel of the North

Congratulations ladies, some excellent progress 

I'm late posting my LC pic as things have gotten super busy for me IRL, I will be back to post  before the weekend.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

BraunSugar said:


> Don't be mad. Progress is progress. The next three months will be better.




Thanks.

so my friend encouraged me to measure again, and to do it in more than just the one place in the back.  I'm so glad I did. I have some 9.5" and some 10" hair.  That puts me on track with average growth.

The problem now is that the back is getting longer and it does tend to touch my clothes more.  I've been wearing sweaters in the office and I think that is eating up my ends.


Also, these SSK's.  I have to figure out a physical hair regimen.  My products are fine.  I don't want to change them, but I know for a fact that I don't detangle nearly enough, and that I fell back into my habit of wearing my hair in a wash n go, nearly all the time.  

I am married with four kids(including a 1 year old) and I work full time.  I don't have the hours of time that I would need to invest in detangling more frequently or stretching my hair with various techniques.  

What can I do.  I'm all up on the board this evening asking for advice.  lol

How can I cut my detangling time down?  

I already limit combing/brushing my hair,  what can I do to stretch my hair that is fast and low manipulation?

My hair isn't very tough, so wearing it in pony/buns usually damages that place where it is banded, even when I move it around.  What else can I do?


----------



## KiWiStyle

You ladies are showing out with all this BSL hair!!! Congrats to all the grads and good luck to all the ladies who are just a sneeze away from reaching BSL!  For the rest of "us" who are tugging along, lets use these ladies as inspiration as we inch our way to BSL for the remainder of the year.  April 17th can't get here soon enough!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

HeChangedMyName said:


> Thanks.
> 
> so my friend encouraged me to measure again, and to do it in more than just the one place in the back.  I'm so glad I did. I have some 9.5" and some 10" hair.  That puts me on track with average growth.
> 
> The problem now is that the back is getting longer and it does tend to touch my clothes more.  I've been wearing sweaters in the office and I think that is eating up my ends.
> 
> Also, these SSK's.  I have to figure out a physical hair regimen.  My products are fine.  I don't want to change them, but I know for a fact that I don't detangle nearly enough, and that I fell back into my habit of wearing my hair in a wash n go, nearly all the time.
> 
> I am married with four kids(including a 1 year old) and I work full time.  I don't have the hours of time that I would need to invest in detangling more frequently or stretching my hair with various techniques.
> 
> What can I do.  I'm all up on the board this evening asking for advice.  lol
> 
> How can I cut my detangling time down?
> 
> I already limit combing/brushing my hair,  what can I do to stretch my hair that is fast and low manipulation?
> 
> My hair isn't very tough, so wearing it in pony/buns usually damages that place where it is banded, even when I move it around.  What else can I do?



Can you do cornrows? Wigs? Medium braids/twists in updos? Pin up styles? Sounds like you are not protecting your ends enough. How is your m&s game? I'm always in pinned up braids or twists. I only take em down to m&s every other night. Every week i finger detangle before reinstalling.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ growbaby @ ImanAdero BraunSugar beautiful heads of hair BSL bound. I gotta go back in the thread to find more LC's. I think we'll have it made by summer!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Here's mine





















Slowly but surely getting there. Hopefully by August I'll make it.


----------



## NikkiQ

okay so we got growbaby and MicheePrings at BSL, but ain't claiming it. We got ImanAdero that's a low bra wearer that's really BSL, but she doesn't wanna go. Who else am I missing??


----------



## deedoswell

Congrats everyone on your progress!!!  By the end of this year we will all be BSL and half way to MBL!!!  Everyone's hair looks healthy and happy!!!


----------



## Curlywurly10

Here's my LC! For some reason I didn't take a pic at the beginning of Jan, so these pics are from Oct 30th, and then today..

Does my bra strap look like it's in the normal place?


----------



## NikkiQ

It looks normal to me Curlywurly10 but I can't really talk. I've been told I wear mine low too


----------



## lexxi

So I haven't really been on the boards at all I've been so busy with work and family being in the hospital I really don't have any updates I've been in my wig for awhile now because of the crazy weather 50 one day , snowing the next, than raining the next day my hair can't keep up with the weather so the pics I do have is a 3/4 wig and a wash and go from end of jan I think. Pretty much my routine is wash once a week and flat iron once a week and I roller set or just wear a scarf of my hair and usually it's pull it back or braid it depending if I feel like getting jazzy lol. I will have a update though this weekend I plan on taking the wig down and doing mini twist hopefully the weather will level out later this month

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Danewshe

@Curlywurly10

Why have you got your brastrap going round your waist?? You'll be bsl and waist length all at the same time.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Curlywurly10 said:


> Here's my LC! For some reason I didn't take a pic at the beginning of Jan, so these pics are from Oct 30th, and then today..
> 
> Does my bra strap look like it's in the normal place?



Yep, it looks really low to me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell

Curlywurly10 I agree with KiWiStyle - your bra strap looks pretty low to me. You look BSL already to me.


----------



## Damaged but not out

So I'm going to kinda hide my hair till June. 
Only big twists(12-14) pinned up everyday for 2 months. On nights i go out I might attempt a twistout. Might. 

I will be clay washing monthly(instead of weekly)
DC weekly per usual but I will be using greek yogurt and mayo, alot. I have run out of Aubreys won't be able to restock till June
ACV weekly rinses. 
Henna every 4-6weeks

Lets hope I can kick start a healthy growing environment for the summer months.


----------



## MicheePrings

NikkiQ said:


> MicheePrings uhh....you look BSL already to me!



I think where my bra is on my back can be subjective, that's why I use the measurement of 12 inches as BSL for myself. The majority of my layers are still around APL though

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> okay so we got growbaby and MicheePrings at BSL, but ain't claiming it. We got ImanAdero that's a low bra wearer that's really BSL, but she doesn't wanna go. Who else am I missing??



Hahaha if they not goin I'm stayin put! I'm not claiming anything until I can flat iron my whole head! Lol


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I'm feeling a little bit better. The last two days have been "I hate my fine hair" days. Truth is, I love my grass. It's just so fine that my twists/braids look sooooo thin. But when it's out it's big. *sigh* But leaving it out leads to dryness and tangled ends. I'm just questioning wanting/needing long lengths at this point in my journey. I want long hair but what good is it if I'm always wearing it up and never enjoying it? I'm missing my shorter fro that sported an awesome twist out. The looser textures at the perimeter and back of my head literally are straight to wavy with heavier products. And  they're not heat damaged.... it's just that fine. When I wash, it kinks up but as soon as castor oil or a heavy moisturizer hits it. It just falls over lol. erplexed

I'm not going to do anything drastic. I'm going to DC soon and just wait for everything to balance out.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

NikkiQ said:


> okay so we got growbaby and MicheePrings at BSL, but ain't claiming it. We got ImanAdero that's a low bra wearer that's really BSL, but she doesn't wanna go. Who else am I missing??



Ok THIS was what I needed!!    Girl thank you for that laugh!


----------



## jessicarabbit

Wore my hair down for the first time since I've started my hhj, felt weird lol. 
A couple people asked if it was really mine. 
When I walked into one of my classes this girl asked "is that your real hair?" and the whole class got quiet and looked. 
I'm gonna cowash and dc today and I'm going right back to 100% protective styling til June.


----------



## jprayze

lindsaywhat said:


> Wore my hair down for the first time since I've started my hhj, felt weird lol.
> A couple people asked if it was really mine.
> When I walked into one of my classes this girl asked "is that your real hair?" and the whole class got quiet and looked.
> I'm gonna cowash and dc today and I'm going right back to 100% protective styling til June.



First time...wow!  You have great discipline!


----------



## jessicarabbit

jprayze said:


> First time...wow!  You have great discipline!



Lol yeah I don't really wanna wear it out til I have a "big reveal" at WSL lol. 
Til then I still feel like my hair is short


----------



## Curlywurly10

deedoswell said:
			
		

> Curlywurly10 I agree with KiWiStyle - your bra strap looks pretty low to me. You look BSL already to me.





			
				Danewshe said:
			
		

> @Curlywurly10
> 
> Why have you got your brastrap going round your waist?? You'll be bsl and waist length all at the same time.



 I thought it was a bit low! It could be cos that particular bra is now a bit tight!! Not sure I'm BSL yet though and I have a lot of layers so I won't be claiming for a while yet. I'd like to flat iron to check, but I'm on a no heat challenge until Sept.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Curlywurly10 said:


> I thought it was a bit low! It could be cos that particular bra is now a bit tight!! Not sure I'm BSL yet though and I have a lot of layers so I won't be claiming for a while yet. I'd like to flat iron to check, but I'm on a no heat challenge until Sept.



Girl by the time you straighten in September you'll be WL already, lol!  Seriously!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

How many of you guys are in the MBL challenge already?? B/c I think a LOT of you ladies need to be up in there if you aren't already. I see lots of MBL grazers and claimers by the end of the year


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> How many of you guys are in the MBL challenge already?? B/c I think a LOT of you ladies need to be up in there if you aren't already. I see lots of MBL grazers and claimers by the end of the year



This is code for, GET OUT!  Just kidding, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ said:


> How many of you guys are in the MBL challenge already?? B/c I think a LOT of you ladies need to be up in there if you aren't already. I see lots of MBL grazers and claimers by the end of the year



Okay I am...

But it's my BSL/MBL bra lol. 

So for now I'm claiming BSB, in my official bra I'm not BSL though. 

I'm actualy in BSL, MBL and WL lol. I figure if I can try to be all 3 lol


----------



## NikkiQ

I tried joining MBL, but was never added to the list so I'm just viewing from the sidelines. I wanna make sure I graze BSL before I jump over to anything else. 

I think there is a serious case of CLBW (Chronic Low Bra Wearing) going on in here and I too suffer from CLBW.


----------



## polished07

KiWiStyle said:


> This is code for, GET OUT!  Just kidding, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You ain't gotta go home but...u gotta get the heck outta here j/k lol!!!!


----------



## BraunSugar

MicheePrings said:


> I think where my bra is on my back can be subjective, that's why I use the measurement of 12 inches as BSL for myself. The majority of my layers are still around APL though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



My hair is 12 inches and not BSL.  I can't claim it until about 14 inches.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

BraunSugar said:


> My hair is 12 inches and not BSL.  *I can't claim it until about 14 inches. *



 *cough* LIES *cough* 

Several of y'all look as if you're already at BSL! It's inspiring me! Claim it!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> I tried joining MBL, but was never added to the list so I'm just viewing from the sidelines. I wanna make sure I graze BSL before I jump over to anything else.
> 
> I think there is a serious case of CLBW (Chronic Low Bra Wearing) going on in here and I too suffer from CLBW.



i'm in that challenge.  i hope i make it by winter or at least the end of the year.  i would love to make WL, but i am too scissor happy for that.


----------



## polished07

lindsaywhat said:


> Lol yeah I don't really wanna wear it out til I have a "big reveal" at WSL lol.
> Til then I still feel like my hair is short



I'm trying to get like you! I'm trying my best to keep it under wraps it so hard to hide it though!


----------



## JJamiah

In about 4 weeks I will be getting a much needed cut.. these swimming classes are no joke  NO joke! burn...BUrn... burn...


----------



## Seamonster

I think I may have made APL again, and all I want to do is cut. Starting to love some layers, but I have way too many. Some how it seems like my hair grows in layers so I am constantly fighting to get blunt ends.

 It has been 3 months since I trimmed because I am scared I will cut off all my progress. At the same time I am scared that if I don't trim soon my hair won't look as thick. If I just had the self control to dust. I am thinking I may forgo this trim, and then I am sure to have enough hair to safely trim at the June length check. 

Trying to decide when to cut another couple of layers out? Should I wait until after summer growth spurt to cut some layers out? What do you guys think? Is anyone else struggling with unwanted layered growth?


----------



## KiWiStyle

polished07 said:


> You ain't gotta go home but...u gotta get the heck outta here j/k lol!!!!



I say this ALL the time, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

NikkiQ said:


> I tried joining MBL, but was never added to the list so I'm just viewing from the sidelines. I wanna make sure I graze BSL before I jump over to anything else.
> 
> I think there is a serious case of CLBW (Chronic Low Bra Wearing) going on in here and I too suffer from CLBW.



I suffer from this too, but at least I admit the problem...

That is the first step ladies. Admit the problem. 

Do we need a CLBW anonymous?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Seamonster said:


> Is anyone else struggling with unwanted layered growth?



Yes.  I can get a blunt cut but it will be back in layers in about 3-4 months because that's how my hair grows. I've decided to embrace it instead of fight it. I was really tempted to pull my hair in a low ponytail and just chop but decided against it.


----------



## growbaby

Ok my whole head is straightened  this is my official BSL bra. What do u all think?


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> How many of you guys are in the MBL challenge already?? B/c I think a LOT of you ladies need to be up in there if you aren't already. I see lots of MBL grazers and claimers by the end of the year



I'm not exactly sure where MBL is. I think I'll just wait for you to start the waist length challenge next year NikkiQ.


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> Ok my whole head is straightened  this is my official BSL bra. What do u all think?
> 
> View attachment 202621


 
What do I think? I think we're gonna be labeling you a BSL Samurai and kicking you out soon growbaby 



GettingKinky said:


> I'm not exactly sure where MBL is. I think I'll just wait for you to start the waist length challenge next year @NikkiQ.


 
I think there's already a WL 2014 challenge


----------



## daae

growbaby

Your hair is so pretty.


----------



## Seamonster

I must say this is the best length check ever! This thread has been popping with hair candy everyday. Can't wait for the next one.

growbaby We think you have beautiful BSL length hair; I think you are a unicorn


----------



## Froreal3

growbaby well my thirsty self will be claiming when one strand hits...talkin bout "lead hairs" and ish. 

So you already know my opinion. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell

growbaby said:


> Ok my whole head is straightened  this is my official BSL bra. What do u all think?
> 
> View attachment 202621



Claim it!!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> What do I think? I think we're gonna be labeling you a BSL Samurai and kicking you out soon growbaby
> 
> I think there's already a WL 2014 challenge



But I want to be in your WL challenge (whine, whine). You host the best challenges.


----------



## deedoswell

GettingKinky said:


> But I want to be in your WL challenge (whine, whine). You host the best challenges.



She sure does!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Awww thanks ladies!!! 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

I don't see a waist length 2014. And if there is one you can make yours for 2015 and we can all be ninjas (or shoguns) for a year. We'll all have full WL with beautiful ends.


----------



## growbaby

Hahaha u guys are hilarious.. FINE! I guess I can claim it  partly b/c someone asked me if I was wearing extensions about an hour ago. I was like nah girl, but in my head like "YES THANK YOU!" Lol


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> I don't see a waist length 2014. And if there is one you can make yours for 2015 and we can all be ninjas (or shoguns) for a year. We'll all have full WL with beautiful ends.



And then we'll have to have a WL meet up or something lol

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> Hahaha u guys are hilarious.. FINE! I guess I can claim it  partly b/c someone asked me if I was wearing extensions about an hour ago. I was like nah girl, but in my head like "YES THANK YOU!" Lol



See?? Ain't no denying it growbaby! You're officialy a BSL samurai!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Here is my length check. The first pic is a comparison between my starting pic and now and the second pic is today's length check along with a length check in a tank top. I hope the pics don't come out sideways because I am uploading from the app on my phone.


----------



## newnyer

Awwwwww shiggity! Nice hair ladies!!! You know, I was all sad because I can't really participate with you guys w/ the length checks, being in a PS & all, but remembered I took my own personal lc back in February that I never shared.....so I'll just include it for now- & just patiently twiddle my thumbs until the next go round when I can update my most current length.  So I KNOW I'm going to need a trim after I take out my current sew-in in 8 weeks....hopefully even w/ the trim I'll be sitting pretty at BSL. Girl can dream!  Oh, & yea....I see I wear my bra a lot higher than some of ya'll...some of ya'll low bra wearers are definitely in denial about being @ BSL already! LOL. I'm planning to claim BSB when my hair reaches the top of my bra, & BSL when it reaches the bottom.  Help me out ladies...seems about right huh??

FEBRUARY PICS:











Sorry for the bad angles/pics...I originally just took these for myself to see where I was at!


----------



## Seamonster

I think there's already a WL 2014 challenge[/QUOTE]

No there isn't, I just checked and it is waiting for you. We have been growing together for 2 years now, we can't stop now!  How can I do this without raven cellie updates from PR. 



Froreal3 said:


> growbaby well my thirsty self will be claiming when one strand hits...talkin bout "lead hairs" and ish.
> 
> So you already know my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



I am thirsty too; if a hair ever touches WL I am claiming. Everybody is going to side eye me but :reddancer:



GettingKinky said:


> But I want to be in your WL challenge (whine, whine). You host the best challenges.



Yes,  host the wl 2014. Let's show them why there is an L in LHCF.



NikkiQ said:


> And then we'll have to have a WL meet up or something lol
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Let's call it 'the unicorn meeting'; I would be willing to sacrifice a winter vacation in PR celebrating with an appropriate Island beverage


----------



## Seamonster

NikkiQ said:


> What do I think? I think we're gonna be labeling you a BSL Samurai and kicking you out soon growbaby
> 
> Yes, but if they don't treat you right in that MBL challenge you come back home, samarai.


----------



## nazjha

I got you guys on the next length check!!! I am still in my protective style and would like to be for at least two more weeks.I just did my length check about 6 weeks ago and I don't believe it'll be a "big" difference you know??
But I am LOVING you guys length checks, I neeeed more!!! lol


----------



## lamaria211

Congrats ladies great progress I won't be doing a length check till I TUe I may


----------



## KiWiStyle

Seamonster said:


> I think there's already a WL 2014 challenge



[/QUOTE]No there isn't, I just checked and it is waiting for you. We have been growing together for 2 years now, we can't stop now!  How can I do this without raven cellie updates from PR.

I am thirsty too; if a hair ever touches WL I am claiming. Everybody is going to side eye me but :reddancer:

Yes,  host the wl 2014. Let's show them why there is an L in LHCF.

Let's call it 'the unicorn meeting'; I would be willing to sacrifice a winter vacation in PR celebrating with an appropriate Island beverage [/QUOTE]

WL 2014??  What happened to MBL, lol???  Ya'll are cracking me up...I'm probably just making full APL in this challenge and you're already planning a 2014 WL meet-up!  Ain't no body leaving me behind so y'll better chill out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle  Ain't nobody leaving you behind. It went from MBL to WL since there's already a MBL challenge for this year and no WL for next year. Now yall know I ain't startin that WL challenge anytime soon and I gotta be BSL before that happens.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> KiWiStyle  Ain't nobody leaving you behind. It went from MBL to WL since there's already a MBL challenge for this year and no WL for next year. Now yall know I ain't startin that WL challenge anytime soon and I gotta be BSL before that happens.



Isn't a 2014 WL challenge for our group a setup to fail??  There isn't a 2014 MBL challenge so you can host that...or are we skipping MBL because its close to WL anyway?  I'm just thinking that its going to take many of us every bit of 2013 to meet the BSL goal, I'm stressing out already just thinking of WL in 2014.  

I'm off to suck down my vitamins, exercise rigorously, consume green smoothies non-stop and apply some growth oil so I can catch up to all the first quarter graduates.  I'm going to be in here like The Little Engine That Could, lol!  WAIT UP!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> Isn't a 2014 WL challenge for our group a setup to fail??  There isn't a 2014 MBL challenge so you can host that...or are we skipping MBL because its close to WL anyway?  I'm just thinking that its going to take many of us every bit of 2013 to meet the BSL goal, I'm stressing out already just thinking of WL in 2014.
> 
> I'm off to suck down my vitamins, exercise rigorously, consume green smoothies non-stop and apply some growth oil so I can catch up to all the first quarter graduates.  I'm going to be in here like The Little Engine That Could, lol!  WAIT UP!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Woosah woman. It was just a thought. Nothing is set in stone. I'm not trying to set anything up for everyone to fail at.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Woosah woman. It was just a thought. Nothing is set in stone. I'm not trying to set anything up for everyone to fail at.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I know you're not...I'm calm (high pitched voice)! I'm just freaking out because I'm already racing to keep up with you guys, I've been a slow grower in the past, hopefully with my new lifestyle change, that has changed as well.  I'm known to say what I'm thinking so don't take my opposition to a 2014 MBL Challenge as serious as it sounds.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

folks showin out in this thread! congrats growbaby !

KiWiStyle

where can i find nexxus emergencee? (did i spell that right) i have been looking for it and can't find it.  i ended up just getting some Aphogee 2 min.


----------



## deedoswell

newnyer said:


> Awwwwww shiggity! Nice hair ladies!!! You know, I was all sad because I can't really participate with you guys w/ the length checks, being in a PS & all, but remembered I took my own personal lc back in February that I never shared.....so I'll just include it for now- & just patiently twiddle my thumbs until the next go round when I can update my most current length.  So I KNOW I'm going to need a trim after I take out my current sew-in in 8 weeks....hopefully even w/ the trim I'll be sitting pretty at BSL. Girl can dream!  Oh, & yea....I see I wear my bra a lot higher than some of ya'll...some of ya'll low bra wearers are definitely in denial about being @ BSL already! LOL. I'm planning to claim BSB when my hair reaches the top of my bra, & BSL when it reaches the bottom.  Help me out ladies...seems about right huh??
> 
> FEBRUARY PICS:
> 
> View attachment 202705
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202707
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202709
> 
> Sorry for the bad angles/pics...I originally just took these for myself to see where I was at!



My bra sits about where yours does.  So IMO I would say BSB top of bra and BSL bottom of bra could be accurate.  When I reach the bottom of my bra (hopefully soon!!!) I will claim it as BSL.


----------



## NikkiQ

How are you feeling shortdub78??


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> How are you feeling shortdub78??




i struggling to get better.

here is a pic of the baby!


----------



## ajargon02

BraunSugar said:


> Length Check
> 
> There will be no more scissors until the end of Summer so if my next length check looks like this, feel free to slap me.



ITA! I struggle w/ the abuse of scissors! I just have to put them down & step away! 
So I made a length check shirt. 
Since I am only 5'3" bsl is 10 in from my nape. I am currently at 8, so 2 inches to go! That was very encouraging! Mbl is 12 so I guess
I am not that far off! 

I know if I keep up my "thriver" regimne, that I will be at mid back by years end!


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> i struggling to get better.
> 
> here is a pic of the baby!



My heart melted!  Look at him!
I wish I was near you so I could help out and you could get some rest.
Praying you feel better soon....


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> i struggling to get better.
> 
> here is a pic of the baby!



Awwwww look at that bundle of cuteness!!!! He is so handsome shortdub78 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> i struggling to get better.
> 
> here is a pic of the baby!



Ooh he is so precious!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> folks showin out in this thread! congrats growbaby !
> 
> KiWiStyle
> 
> where can i find nexxus emergencee? (did i spell that right) i have been looking for it and can't find it.  i ended up just getting some Aphogee 2 min.



shortdub78 You can pick it up at some Walgreens and CVS stores. Walmart may have it too.  Online you can pick it up at Amazon.com.  It's the Nexxus Emergencee Strengthening Polymeric Reconstructor. 

Go to Walgreens.com
Type in search box: nexxus Emergencee 
Results: find at a store 
Type in your zip code to find where it's in stock.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

crlsweetie912 said:


> My heart melted!  Look at him!
> I wish I was near you so I could help out and you could get some rest.
> Praying you feel better soon....



i wish you were too!  this birthday sucks being sick.  my step mom told me that i might just have chronic bronchitis.  this was my second time getting it and i can't get rid of my cough.  my chest still feels congested.


----------



## jprayze

Shortdub he is adorable!

Ladies we are all starting this challenge off right...beautiful and healthy.

New PS this week...faux bun.


----------



## deedoswell

shortdub78 said:


> i struggling to get better.
> 
> here is a pic of the baby!



Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## deedoswell

jprayze said:


> Shortdub he is adorable!
> 
> Ladies we are all starting this challenge off right...beautiful and healthy.
> 
> New PS this week...faux bun.
> 
> View attachment 202789



I like that faux bun!!!


----------



## deedoswell

shortdub78 - hope you feel better soon.  Try to rest as much as you can!


----------



## jprayze

deedoswell said:


> I like that faux bun!!!



Thanks!  Thought it would take Bunning to another level to cover my bun up.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> Thanks!  Thought it would take Bunning to another level to cover my bun up.



Good idea jprayze!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

growbaby said:


> Hahaha u guys are hilarious.. FINE! I guess I can claim it  partly b/c someone asked me if I was wearing extensions about an hour ago. I was like nah girl, but in my head like "YES THANK YOU!" Lol


 
Don't forget to change your siggy growbaby...and post another pic of your hair


----------



## trinity8mod8

LC:



Not much progress since January


----------



## Froreal3

Seamonster said:


> I think there's already a WL 2014 challenge


 

I am thirsty too; if a hair ever touches WL I am claiming. Everybody is going to side eye me but :reddancer:

[/QUOTE]

 That's right honey. We will be :reddancer: gone with the wind fabulous...twirling and whipping our one strand in ppls faces. 

shortdub78 your baby is adorable. Congrats again. I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## kandiekj100

So here is my length check. I relaxed my hair at about a week shy of a 6 month stretch.

I don't know if there is much difference b/w this pic and the one from the end of January in my signature. I've also done a bit of dusting of my ends since taking this pic.


----------



## NikkiQ

More and more lovely heads of hair popping up left and right! I'm so loving this. Looking good ladies.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Froreal3 said:


> That's right honey. We will be :reddancer: gone with the wind fabulous...twirling and whipping our one strand in ppls faces.



   YOU are hilarious!!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm stuck trying to figure out how to wear my hair while I'm back home for a week. I'm gonna be outside most of the time during the day so wearing it out just ain't gonna work. I guess I'll be bunning as usual *sigh* I hate humidity.


----------



## GrowAHead

NikkiQ said:


> What do I think? I think we're gonna be labeling you a BSL Samurai and kicking you out soon growbaby
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's already a WL 2014 challenge




BSL Samurai!  Love it


----------



## kandiekj100

What about a puff? Or a high bun with headband? Or two flat twists, a la dutch braid style? I think those could work Nikki.


----------



## NikkiQ

kandiekj100 said:


> What about a puff? Or a high bun with headband? Or two flat twists, a la dutch braid style? I think those could work Nikki.


 
I stand the chance of having my hair molested by friends and randoms when I wear a puff in downtown New Orleans so I'm not even gonna bother with that. Can't rock the flat twists look. I have a large forehead so wearing anything that makes me look like I have no hair makes it look even worse . I'll figure something out.


----------



## kandiekj100

NikkiQ said:


> I stand the chance of having my hair molested by friends and randoms when I wear a puff in downtown New Orleans so I'm not even gonna bother with that. Can't rock the flat twists look. I have a large forehead so wearing anything that makes me look like I have no hair makes it look even worse . I'll figure something out.


 
mini twists or mini braids perhaps? Or wig that bad boy up?


----------



## NikkiQ

kandiekj100 said:


> mini twists or mini braids perhaps? Or wig that bad boy up?


 
I'm not the best braider or twister so I always end up with fluffy ends and it's WAY too hot to wear a wig outside during a festival. I'd pass out


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

A bun with a few twists/coils for bangs?


----------



## GettingKinky

shortdub78 said:


> i struggling to get better.
> 
> here is a pic of the baby!



He is adorable shortdub78. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> i struggling to get better.
> 
> here is a pic of the baby!



What a doll baby! Hope mom and baby will soon be feeling fine.


----------



## TheNDofUO

I need to wash my hair but I have **** to do


----------



## ImanAdero

TheNDofUO said:


> I need to wash my hair but I have **** to do



Today is DEFINITELY wash day for me. I think I haven't washed my hair in like 3 weeks 0_0 which is forever for me.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm going to attempt some twists and stretch them a la Naptural85. Not today though. Too lazy to get started with that right now


----------



## DaLady82

Read something from another thread(dont remember which one) that got me thinking. Does it make a big difference using professional scissors versus any old pair you find around the house. I have always used whatever pair I could get my hands on. Am I making matters worse by doing this?


----------



## g.lo

hey ladies do you have space for one more challenger? please!


----------



## ilong

DaLady82 said:


> Read something from another thread(dont remember which one) that got me thinking. Does it make a big difference using professional scissors versus any old pair you find around the house. I have always used whatever pair I could get my hands on. Am I making matters worse by doing this?


 
DaLady82 - I am not a hair professional but I would vote - you may be causing harm using "any scissors". Seems like centuries ago, I did professional dressmaking and tailoring. Dressmaker shears were the absolute "first and primary tools of the trade" . Those shears would never be used on ANYTHING else excepting fabric (and not all fabrics) as they had to make quick, clean, precise cuts otherwise they would "gnaw, snag and damage fabric". The same would be true if "any scissors" were used to cut fabric. Virtual death would befall the person who touched my shears. 

I believe hair shears are similar in importance, quality and usage for similar reasons.


----------



## GettingKinky

ilong said:


> DaLady82 - I am not a hair professional but I would vote - you may be causing harm using "any scissors". Seems like centuries ago, I did professional dressmaking and tailoring. Dressmaker shears were the absolute "first and primary tools of the trade" . Those shears would never be used on ANYTHING else excepting fabric (and not all fabrics) as they had to make quick, clean, precise cuts otherwise they would "gnaw, snag and damage fabric". The same would be true if "any scissors" were used to cut fabric. Virtual death would befall the person who touched my shears.
> 
> I believe hair shears are similar in importance, quality and usage for similar reasons.



I second this. Cutting paper really dulls your scissors dull scissors will fray your hair.


----------



## TheNDofUO

g.lo Sure! There should be an introductory form to fill out on the first page


----------



## nemi95

I've been trying to attach pictures of my LC for 2 days! Whats wrong????


----------



## jprayze

DaLady82 said:


> Read something from another thread(dont remember which one) that got me thinking. Does it make a big difference using professional scissors versus any old pair you find around the house. I have always used whatever pair I could get my hands on. Am I making matters worse by doing this?



I have hair shears that I only use on my hair but not very expensive ones.  I hope they are good enough.


----------



## NikkiQ

I still haven't washed my hair *sigh*

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## TheNDofUO

NikkiQ neither have I


----------



## NikkiQ

g.lo said:


> hey ladies do you have space for one more challenger? please!


 
Come on up in here g.lo! I hope you're ready for this crazy group we got going on up in here


----------



## g.lo

NikkiQ said:


> Come on up in here g.lo! I hope you're ready for this crazy group we got going on up in here







TheNDofUO said:


> g.lo Sure! There should be an introductory form to fill out on the first page



thanks for accepting one more crazy person

here are my deatails: I did the same challenge last year and reached my goal of BSB in  may, but since have been cutting away all my progress because of midshaft splits, extremely dry ends...now that is behind me, I am back.
I suffer from the low bra symptom, so  BSL will be MBl for me (ventilating).

~Current hair length: *APL/BSB*

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural*

~BSL goal month: *July 2013*

~Current Reggie and styling choices: *daily cowash and sulfur mix (since 1st of April), prepoo/shampoo/DC once a week.*, *mainly two stands twist, celie, bun..*

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? *I just added some growth oil and scalp massage*

~Post a beginning picture: *taken April 1st, my hair reaches mark 5 on t-shirt*


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhh yes. We have another CLBW sufferer ladies!! You're amongst a lot of us g.lo. I'm not only the challenge host...I'm also a sufferer


----------



## jprayze

Hey ladies...I'm getting a roller set on tomorrow at the hair school for $12. I love that price! I gave myself 6 direct heat passes for the year and I already used 2; this is rough yall. If my roots look a little too curly/wavy after the roller set, I may do a quick pass with the flat iron in some places, but I'm counting that!


----------



## jessicarabbit

I feel like such a bad girl, I'm wearing my hair In a ponytail with my ends exposed *gasp!*

I sealed my ends heavily this morning so hopefully that keeps em somewhat protected


----------



## Froreal3

I've also been meaning to cowash...

I've been trying to incorporate a second wash day during the week. But after work and the gym, I am just tired. I don't feel like messing with my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky

lindsaywhat said:


> I feel like such a bad girl, I'm wearing my hair In a ponytail with my ends exposed *gasp!*
> 
> I sealed my ends heavily this morning so hopefully that keeps em somewhat protected



I've been wearing a ponytail 2-3 days a week for the last few weeks. I guess I'm a bad girl too.


----------



## jessicarabbit

GettingKinky said:


> I've been wearing a ponytail 2-3 days a week for the last few weeks. I guess I'm a bad girl too.



Lol do u think its gonna hinder retention?


----------



## GettingKinky

lindsaywhat said:


> Lol do u think its gonna hinder retention?



Maybe a little bit, but I want to enjoy my hair. I'm hoping that my dustings every 8 weeks will take care of the damage.


----------



## NikkiQ

After a crazy workout,I decided to cowash my hair loose for the first time in forever. I detangled in the shower and then applied CJ leave in, CJ curls in a bottle and some oil. Talk about heaven!!



View attachment 2013-04-03 14.51.15.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> After a crazy workout,I decided to cowash my hair loose for the first time in forever. I detangled in the shower and then applied CJ leave in, CJ curls in a bottle and some oil. Talk about heaven!!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Ooh, look at all those pretty coils!  Do you know your hair type???

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> Ooh, look at all those pretty coils! Do you know your hair type???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
KiWiStyle I think I'm 4a with 3c and 4b mixed in all over the place


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> After a crazy workout,I decided to cowash my hair loose for the first time in forever. I detangled in the shower and then applied CJ leave in, CJ curls in a bottle and some oil. Talk about heaven!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202991
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



cowashing loose hair is so the business!  i loved it!  i hated i had to wash my hair in sections the longer it got.  

your curls are poppin!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> KiWiStyle I think I'm 4a with 3c and 4b mixed in all over the place



I can tell because I couldn't make them out, their so pretty!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

I've already pulled my hair back with a big loose scrunchy. It'll be like this until tomorrow.


----------



## teysmith

So I think I made BSL. My hair in this picture is towel dried. I don't want to cheat myself so please correct me if I am wrong. I don't want to claim BSL until I am fully there not just scraping bsl. My bra strap may not be where it should be. What do you all think?   And yes I know my bra look crazy lol


----------



## Incognitus

teysmith Girl you are there!  You're past grazing, and you wear your bra low....you are bsl.


----------



## HeChangedMyName

I didn't flat iron, but I did shampoo, dc, and take pics of it stretched.

Sent from somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## ImanAdero

Put my hair in small twists for the first time in a log time! I'm surprised by how long they seem, but because it was done o dry hair, I don't like the ends. They look so small. 

Anywho, I'll steak them in the shower in the morning. 

I'm just happy it took under 3 hours!


----------



## TheNDofUO

GettingKinky said:


> Maybe a little bit, but I want to enjoy my hair. I'm hoping that my dustings every 8 weeks will take care of the damage.



I think ponytails are only damaging when they are long enough to touch your back.
But I've seen many women afraid of the air...


----------



## FroFab

Finally did something productive to this hair other than bun.  Over Easter I decided to stay away from heat as had not been the case during previous Easters (it's been a tradition for me since I was a kid to get it straightened). Instead I washed and conditioned with TJs and sealed with Africa's Best Herbal Oil after my nexus leave in and wore it in varying large twist outs and braid outs.  I only used maybe 6 sections.  But I got lazy one night and just pulled it back into a bun.  Wednesday night I washed with Tresemme Naturals moisturizing poo and condish and used Aussie moist as my leave in.  I put in some small-medium twists which took forever but at least it's properly detangled and moisturized.  Now for the task of trimming a little from each twist.  I had some ssks at the very ends and want to tackle them now before they get out of hand.  

I'm thinking of texlaxing one I get to my goal.  Between mine and my two DDs heads I just don't have the time, motivation, or patience to want to do mine with being focused on growing theirs.


----------



## KiWiStyle

teysmith said:


> So I think I made BSL. My hair in this picture is towel dried. I don't want to cheat myself so please correct me if I am wrong. I don't want to claim BSL until I am fully there not just scraping bsl. My bra strap may not be where it should be. What do you all think?   And yes I know my bra look crazy lol



Well lady, looks like your towel dried textured relaxed hair is scraping BSL.  Straightened hair is another thing...Congratulations, you're FULL BSL!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

teysmith said:


> So I think I made BSL. My hair in this picture is towel dried. I don't want to cheat myself so please correct me if I am wrong. I don't want to claim BSL until I am fully there not just scraping bsl. My bra strap may not be where it should be. What do you all think?  And yes I know my bra look crazy lol


 
Ohhh yeah girl. You're BSL teysmith!!!


----------



## g.lo

teysmith said:


> So I think I made BSL. My hair in this picture is towel dried. I don't want to cheat myself so please correct me if I am wrong. I don't want to claim BSL until I am fully there not just scraping bsl. My bra strap may not be where it should be. What do you all think?   And yes I know my bra look crazy lol



looks Bsl to me, congrats girl!!!

just cowashed my hair and will apply my sulfur later on!


----------



## deedoswell

teysmith said:


> So I think I made BSL. My hair in this picture is towel dried. I don't want to cheat myself so please correct me if I am wrong. I don't want to claim BSL until I am fully there not just scraping bsl. My bra strap may not be where it should be. What do you all think?   And yes I know my bra look crazy lol



  Congrats!!!!  Looks full BSL to me too!!!


----------



## Evolving78

think i am going to leave some texture in my hair the next time i relax.  i need my fine hair to be a little more sturdy..


----------



## kandiekj100

NikkiQ said:


> After a crazy workout,I decided to cowash my hair loose for the first time in forever. I detangled in the shower and then applied CJ leave in, CJ curls in a bottle and some oil. Talk about heaven!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202991
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 
Oh, you are so making me want to color my hair. It's been some years since I've dyed it. Part of my hesitation is that I have wigs that match my color. Even with LF, I like to have a little leave out. My other hesitation is that I think I'm too lazy to do what it takes to take care of double-processed hair. erplexed


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> think i am going to leave some texture in my hair the next time i relax.  i need my fine hair to be a little more sturdy..



This is what I have my stylist do, though I'm not texlaxed.  Last relaxer we texlaxed my bang area so that it can recover from, the rest of my hair is thriving except this area.  Hopefully I'll see that it's made a difference when I relax in two weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

kandiekj100 said:


> Oh, you are so making me want to color my hair. It's been some years since I've dyed it. Part of my hesitation is that I have wigs that match my color. Even with LF, I like to have a little leave out. My other hesitation is that I think I'm too lazy to do what it takes to take care of double-processed hair. erplexed


 
I'm actually itching to dye it again, but I'm gonna hold out for a little while longer. I miss the bright red


----------



## Carmelella

Hey guys!  So you've bee hearing me talk about making my wig and blah blah for the longest.  I made I a while back but attaching it and making it look right without snatching out my hair was a struggle (wig clips r the devil).  I finally created a sewed in mini bobby pin system so I've been wiggling this entire week.  Here are the pics:





















Its a u-part but I wear a scarf or hat when I don't want to blend.  I'm at least 13/14 weeks post. I made it not crazy longer than my hair so that i can go back and forth no problem.  It is alot fuller though.. Maybe i'll cut it. Today I'm doing a HOT, aphogee and DC. Will length check as well.


----------



## NikkiQ

It looks really natural Carmelella! What kind of hair did you use?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Carmelella

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> It looks really natural Carmelella! What kind of hair did you use?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I used senghori shells relaxed rhythms hand tied. If I make another I might use a cheaper store brand if I plan on just doing buns/ponies with a headband.  I have tons of SSNR so I might make a more textured one too.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

My hair was a tad dry last nite so i decided to slap some coconut oil on my hair and did the ghe overnite. This morning my hair was nice and damp the way i like it. After it dried it still felt moist. I think I need to up this method to two or three times a week.


----------



## Kerryann

still here wigging


----------



## gvin89

Braided up over here


----------



## Angelicus

Hair Anorexia. 

I have it.



Cheesy Rice, am I ever going to get there?!


----------



## deedoswell

Carmelella said:


> Hey guys!  So you've bee hearing me talk about making my wig and blah blah for the longest.  I made I a while back but attaching it and making it look right without snatching out my hair was a struggle (wig clips r the devil).  I finally created a sewed in mini bobby pin system so I've been wiggling this entire week.  Here are the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 203047
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 203049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 203053
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 203055
> 
> Its a u-part but I wear a scarf or hat when I don't want to blend.  I'm at least 13/14 weeks post. I made it not crazy longer than my hair so that i can go back and forth no problem.  It is alot fuller though.. Maybe i'll cut it. Today I'm doing a HOT, aphogee and DC. Will length check as well.



I love it!!! Can you make me one!


----------



## GettingKinky

TheNDofUO said:


> I think ponytails are only damaging when they are long enough to touch your back.
> But I've seen many women afraid of the air...



Yesterday I was wearing a sweater and every time I turned my head I felt my ponytail rubbing on my sweater. Today I'm back in a bun. I want to enjoy my hair, but I also want to reach my goals.


----------



## GettingKinky

Angelicus said:


> Hair Anorexia.
> 
> I have it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheesy Rice, am I ever going to get there?!



You said it!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

In not really a PJ, but  I'm thinking of getting AOWC to go along with HSR and then alternating between the 2 for a DC. I keep reading that WC smooths your hair and I like smooth hair. Or maybe I should just leave well enough alone. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## growbaby

4 days down with this straightened hair. 9 more to go.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm going to blow dry my hair this weekend or on Monday and put in some decent size twists. Stretch them like Naptural85 and then wear my hair twisted up on my day of flying back to the states. Probably take them down to go out one night with the girls.


----------



## Froreal3

Cowaahed this morning finally. I just applied Njoy's mix.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## daae

I might have SD 

Will try to use natural remedies and see how that works


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm ready to see the fruits of my labor! I have been so disciplined with my regimen; from weekly washes and CW, DC, daily m&s, daily protective styling, NO direct heat at all, taking vitamins & minerals, eating better, daily green smoothies, exercising...EVERYTHING!!  I'm expecting proof of great growth and retention when I relax in less than two weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SkySurfer

I'm joining! I think I'm a bit past APL ...and have been for a while. Lower layers are very close to BSL.


----------



## NikkiQ

SkySurfer!!


----------



## jprayze

Getting my roller set done at the hair school now.  If I don't take pics tonight, I definitely will tomorrow.

Still working on perfecting my at home technique but in the meantime...this is a cost effective alternative.

ETA:  pics


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> Getting my roller set done at the hair school now.  If I don't take pics tonight, I definitely will tomorrow.
> 
> Still working on perfecting my at home technique but in the meantime...this is a cost effective alternative.
> 
> ETA:  pics



Super cute jprayze! Do you go to different students or the same one?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Super cute jprayze! Do you go to different students or the same one?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I haven't been for a while (almost a year( so it looked like all new faces, but I really like this student so I will request her next time.  She gave me her number too, so I can keep in contact after graduation.


----------



## jessicarabbit

jprayze said:


> Getting my roller set done at the hair school now.  If I don't take pics tonight, I definitely will tomorrow.
> 
> Still working on perfecting my at home technique but in the meantime...this is a cost effective alternative.
> 
> ETA:  pics



Love it jprayze!


I have a question for y'all:
Is it still kinda considered protective styling if I wear it down/ponytail but I have silk shirt on?


----------



## BraunSugar

lindsaywhat said:


> Love it jprayze!
> 
> 
> I have a question for y'all:
> Is it still kinda considered protective styling if I wear it down/ponytail but I have silk shirt on?



I think that would be more of a low manipulation style since the ends are exposed. I could be wrong though.


----------



## BraunSugar

Next month I am going to refresh my hair color. Gonna stick with Beyond The Zone Color Jamz. My hair is still very red. I guess it's goodbye to Manic Panic. We had some good times.


----------



## SkySurfer

NikkiQ said:


> SkySurfer!!



Whhyy thank you!


----------



## NikkiQ

BraunSugar said:


> Next month I am going to refresh my hair color. Gonna stick with Beyond The Zone Color Jamz. My hair is still very red. I guess it's goodbye to Manic Panic. We had some good times.


 
I haven't tried Beyond the Zone's color before. Better than Manic Panic BraunSugar?? Might have to give it a try one day


----------



## NikkiQ

My wash n go pony is still hanging in there. Gonna bun it up tomorrow for beach day. We're going with the group I like to call the "party tornado" so I'm sure they're gonna be acting a fool and splashing people.


----------



## TheNDofUO

I have hair anorexia too! I look at my siggy and I wonder what kind of sorcery made my hair look like that. I still feel CBL in my head


----------



## Carmelella

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> I'm ready to see the fruits of my labor! I have been so disciplined with my regimen; from weekly washes and CW, DC, daily m&s, daily protective styling, NO direct heat at all, taking vitamins & minerals, eating better, daily green smoothies, exercising...EVERYTHING!!  I'm expecting proof of great growth and retention when I relax in less than two weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Can't wait!  Maybe you'll motivate me to do the same lol


----------



## NikkiQ

Ladies that do styles on blown out/dry hair, what products are you guys using to set the style? I don't wanna use anything water based on my hair b/c it will revert,but I want something that will help it stay and look defined.


----------



## growbaby

Hello ladies!

So I figured out why I felt so bamboozled and in denial about reaching BSL. I was a whole inch away just a month ago. So I did a side by side comparison an discovered MY REGIMEN IS WORKING! I grew an inch of hair in 37 days! Woooo \(*o*)/

I know I will be stoned if no pics so here ya go 



Left side 2/23 right side 4/1


----------



## trinity8mod8

growbaby wow that is crazy growth...an inch in 37 days! What did you add to your reggie?! Great progress


----------



## NikkiQ

Uh huh...denial is a disease growbaby. We tried to tell you but NOOOooooooo! Stubborn butt didn't wanna listen 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I love your rollerset jprayze and growbaby your reggie is definitely working!!! You have beautiful hair!!!  Oh yeah, by the way, you are BSL...and in my Martin Lawrence voice I say "You Grow Girl" lol


----------



## jprayze

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I love your rollerset jprayze and growbaby your reggie is definitely working!!! You have beautiful hair!!!  Oh yeah, by the way, you are BSL...and in my Martin Lawrence voice I say "You Grow Girl" lol



Yes good work growbaby!  

Thanks SincerelyBeautiful...I think I will getting these for a while...when I'm not Bunning.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

jprayze said:


> Yes good work growbaby!
> 
> Thanks SincerelyBeautiful...I think I will getting these for a while...when I'm not Bunning.



You have me over here thinking about going to the beauty school here to get a rollerset. Especially since i cant do it myself


----------



## g.lo

growbaby said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> So I figured out why I felt so bamboozled and in denial about reaching BSL. I was a whole inch away just a month ago. So I did a side by side comparison an discovered MY REGIMEN IS WORKING! I grew an inch of hair in 37 days! Woooo \(*o*)/
> 
> I know I will be stoned if no pics so here ya go
> 
> View attachment 203237
> 
> Left side 2/23 right side 4/1



that is amazing growth, now share the secret lady!


----------



## jprayze

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> You have me over here thinking about going to the beauty school here to get a rollerset. Especially since i cant do it myself



Yes try it out.  Roller sets are usually their speciality.


----------



## KiWiStyle

growbaby said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> So I figured out why I felt so bamboozled and in denial about reaching BSL. I was a whole inch away just a month ago. So I did a side by side comparison an discovered MY REGIMEN IS WORKING! I grew an inch of hair in 37 days! Woooo \(*o*)/
> 
> I know I will be stoned if no pics so here ya go
> 
> Left side 2/23 right side 4/1



Girl your hair is amazing!!' This is how I'm thinking my hair will be when it grows up some more.  What is your regimen???  Inquiring minds wants to know so spill the beans lady.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

Thank you all  .. My normal Reggie I just cowash & DC once a week shampoo every 2 weeks take my vits and m&s. the things I changed in march were consistently taking my vitamins, m&s 2x a day and applying my sulfur oil. Sulfur always gives me great growth, idk y I'm always so stop & start with that stuff.


----------



## trinity8mod8

growbaby maybe I should revisit using sulfur oil. I've used it before, but I never saw increased growth from it. What kind do you use? The main problem that I had was it coming off on my pillow. I had to start sleeping with a baggy, but then it would still come off. Do you have that issue or do you apply it differently?

I think shampooing once every two weeks is good too. I read somewhere that even though people wash their hair every week that it normally takes 10 days for our scalps to replenish the sebum. And the lady that started the GHE only washes once per month. I think I'll switch to every 2 weeks as well.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## growbaby

trinity8mod8 said:


> growbaby maybe I should revisit using sulfur oil. I've used it before, but I never saw increased growth from it. What kind do you use? The main problem that I had was it coming off on my pillow. I had to start sleeping with a baggy, but then it would still come off. Do you have that issue or do you apply it differently?
> 
> I think shampooing once every two weeks is good too. I read somewhere that even though people wash their hair every week that it normally takes 10 days for our scalps to replenish the sebum. And the lady that started the GHE only washes once per month. I think I'll switch to every 2 weeks as well.
> 
> Thanks for sharing



I use MTG mixed with JBCO. I put it on very lightly in the morning and massage it in. It's usually not an issue with my pillows by bedtime. That's good to know about shampooing thanx for that.


----------



## g.lo

growbaby, thanks for sharing, I just started using sulfur for the first time, and will check my progress at the end of the month!


----------



## SimJam

TheNDofUO said:


> I have hair anorexia too! I look at my siggy and I wonder what kind of sorcery made my hair look like that. I still feel CBL in my head



This made me literally lol..... and I'm in a public place now ppl be looking at me weird.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

Got my Shescentit purchase today. IM thinking of using the DC tomorrow after work


----------



## KiWiStyle

growbaby said:


> Thank you all  .. My normal Reggie I just cowash & DC once a week shampoo every 2 weeks take my vits and m&s. the things I changed in march were consistently taking my vitamins, m&s 2x a day and applying my sulfur oil. Sulfur always gives me great growth, idk y I'm always so stop & start with that stuff.



I starts taking using a sulfur oil mix over a month ago so hopefully I'll a wonderful surprise when I relax in 1.5 weeks.  Thanks for sharing your regimen.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Ok so i was extremely bored and decided to dust my ends tonite. Im glad i did. My ends look better  I really need to keep up with dusting more often.


----------



## NikkiQ

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Ok so i was extremely bored and decided to dust my ends tonite. Im glad i did. My ends look better  I really need to keep up with dusting more often.



I dusted my ends while in braids a few weeks ago and my hair thanked me for it. Probably won't do it again for a few months.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jessicarabbit

Well back to my Celie plait/wig regimen. This daily cowashing/bunning stuff is not for me


----------



## ronie

Coming out of lurk mode to say thank you for all the hair porn ladies. I enjoyed every progress pictures. Congrats to all the ninjas. Boy this a no BS thread; you can see the dedication.  
Update: enjoying my new natural hair journey. 3 month post BC still going strong. I refuse to LC until maybe August. Been wearing my hair out since the BC, but it's time for some serious PS. So will be getting kinky twists after my birthday at the end of this month. Good luck ladies, and see you at the next length check.


----------



## Seamonster

OMG, I henna'd and am doing a hot with stinky neem oil.   It is the only oil that stops breakage in it's tracks for me. Love the henna color; but I got a little breakage last month with it.


----------



## BraunSugar

I am getting back on top of taking my vitamins regularly. Can't be half stepping. I have to have hair on my brastrap by this next length check or I'm getting rowdy. 



 GIFSoup


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze said:


> Getting my roller set done at the hair school now.  If I don't take pics tonight, I definitely will tomorrow.
> 
> Still working on perfecting my at home technique but in the meantime...this is a cost effective alternative.
> 
> ETA:  pics
> 
> View attachment 203129
> 
> View attachment 203131



very pretty!  maybe i might go to my former school and get one.


----------



## NikkiQ

BraunSugar said:


> I am getting back on top of taking my vitamins regularly. Can't be half stepping. I have to have hair on my brastrap by this next length check or I'm getting rowdy.
> 
> 
> 
> GIFSoup


 
Lawd don't be throwin chairs now BraunSugar


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ I'm in your hometown for a few days. I can't wait to go to central grocery and get a muffuletta. Yum yum!  I love NOLA but this is going to destroy my diet.


----------



## NikkiQ

Awww you're there this weekend?? I'll be there next weekend GettingKinky! I'm gonna try to get KaramelDiva1978 to come meet me Saturday at the fest


----------



## GettingKinky

Yep. I'm here in NOLA right now. I love this place.


----------



## texasqt

Bad news on aiming for BSL...


MY HAIR IS OUTGROWING MY CURLFORMERS! #ohtheagony


----------



## Froreal3

^Good problem to have. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hey ladies! School started back up, so I had to step back from the hair for a while (which was best!). I'm in fat twists, I had some smaller ones in, but for some reason, when I took them out, I was having a few problems with knots in the middle of the twisted hair that I had to work through for a loooong time, and in some instances, I still lost hair! It was very frustrating

I've been using the NJoy sulfur mix (original version) still, but I think I want to switch to MN, we'll see...is anybody else using it? 

I also refreshed my color with a burgundy red color, it's still not super red, but that's okay. That's it for me. Congrats to everyone who made BSL, hope to meet you there by July or September! HHJ, ladies!!!


----------



## Carmelella

Picture update LC 
Length check taken on 11 weeks post hair.. I could of swore i was farther.  Flat ironed but poofy none the less in some pics.  Wrapped hair and added oil to get flatter in the LC shirt pics. My longest layer is 2.5 inches away from bra strap (scraping it) and 3.5 from claiming it? Don't know if I wear my bra high or low , but that's how I wear it so that'll be my reference point.  I'm at line  3.5 on LC shirt. I've had two trims since the start of challenge.















I call this Undeniable APL lol.  It's APL with poofy roots and ends.  B4 I would keep questioning it.


----------



## lamaria211

I will wash my hair tomorrow
I will wash my hair tomorrow
I will wash my hair tomorrow....


----------



## Cattypus1

texasqt said:


> Bad news on aiming for BSL...
> 
> MY HAIR IS OUTGROWING MY CURLFORMERS! #ohtheagony



"Outgrowing" is good!


----------



## Cattypus1

Clarify day, pre-touch up protein...11 weeks post, 1 week to relax.  Got some mad new growth but my length-check last week was not encouraging--at least it feels good and combout is smooth as silk.  Gonna be awhile before I get to BSL but when I get there I won't be having any of these raggedy-a$$ed ends!  Adding some GSO to my regi.


----------



## Meritamen

Just gave my hair a good shampoo wash and deep conditioing. Feels so nice to give my scalp a massage under running water, so relaxing.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Got into a motorcycle wreck tonite. At first i didnt feel much because i wad in shock and traumatized but now my left knee is absolutely killing me. It feels like is gaining weight and i cant stretch my leg. Its swollen and i have a knot above my knee. Yall im terrified to go to the ER. What if they mention something bad like surgery?!?! Your girl does NOT do surgeries. Im afraid to be put to sleep   But on the other hand im afraid to sleep tonite because you know pain is at its worse at nite. Omg...im so nervous and scared but it hurts and im limping....perplexed :/


----------



## lamaria211

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Got into a motorcycle wreck tonite. At first i didnt feel much because i wad in shock and traumatized but now my left knee is absolutely killing me. It feels like is gaining weight and i cant stretch my leg. Its swollen and i have a knot above my knee. Yall im terrified to go to the ER. What if they mention something bad like surgery?!?! Your girl does NOT do surgeries. Im afraid to be put to sleep   But on the other hand im afraid to sleep tonite because you know pain is at its worse at nite. Omg...im so nervous and scared but it hurts and im limping....perplexed :/



So sorry to hear. Go to the hospital now!!! Let some one look at it, be kind but firm about your concerns regarding surgery. Feel better


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Thanks lamaria211 im getting ready to go in a few. Im trying to apply some ice to ease some swelling if possible.


----------



## Seamonster

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Got into a motorcycle wreck tonite. At first i didnt feel much because i wad in shock and traumatized but now my left knee is absolutely killing me. It feels like is gaining weight and i cant stretch my leg. Its swollen and i have a knot above my knee. Yall im terrified to go to the ER. What if they mention something bad like surgery?!?! Your girl does NOT do surgeries. Im afraid to be put to sleep   But on the other hand im afraid to sleep tonite because you know pain is at its worse at nite. Omg...im so nervous and scared but it hurts and im limping....perplexed :/



Please go to the doctor; it could save you a lot of pain so your body can heal faster.


----------



## Carmelella

SincerelyBeautiful said:
			
		

> Got into a motorcycle wreck tonite. At first i didnt feel much because i wad in shock and traumatized but now my left knee is absolutely killing me. It feels like is gaining weight and i cant stretch my leg. Its swollen and i have a knot above my knee. Yall im terrified to go to the ER. What if they mention something bad like surgery?!?! Your girl does NOT do surgeries. Im afraid to be put to sleep   But on the other hand im afraid to sleep tonite because you know pain is at its worse at nite. Omg...im so nervous and scared but it hurts and im limping....perplexed :/



Go to the doctor ASAP, as in now!  If ur bleeding slowly inside your leg you could develop compartment syndrome and LOSE your leg verses a really simple small procedure.  

If something is fractured or torn swelling and inflammation makes any attempt at correcting it much more difficult.  Small procedure turns into huge procedure!

If I'm scaring you, good! Go now! Praying for you!


----------



## jprayze

SincerelyBeautiful come back and let us know how you are feeling and about your hospital visit, we are all praying and thinking of you.


----------



## Froreal3

SincerelyBeautiful

Go to the dr please!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

SincerelyBeautiful I sure hope you took the ladies' advice and went to the doctor. Please keep us posted!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jessicarabbit

Praying for SincerelyBeautiful


----------



## GettingKinky

SincerelyBeautiful please give us an update on your leg and let us know what the doctor said. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Cattypus1

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Got into a motorcycle wreck tonite. At first i didnt feel much because i wad in shock and traumatized but now my left knee is absolutely killing me. It feels like is gaining weight and i cant stretch my leg. Its swollen and i have a knot above my knee. Yall im terrified to go to the ER. What if they mention something bad like surgery?!?! Your girl does NOT do surgeries. Im afraid to be put to sleep   But on the other hand im afraid to sleep tonite because you know pain is at its worse at nite. Omg...im so nervous and scared but it hurts and im limping....perplexed :/



OMG...GoTo the ER. What you don't want is a preventable lifetime condition because you didn't get it taken care of now. Swelling and pain are signs, don't ignore them.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Thanks so much ladies!!! Your prayers helped. I had an xray and found that i have no broken bones  which im happy about. I do, however have a bad sprain and bruising. I just got my crutches and meds so im about to lay down for a while and catch up on some zzzzzzs. Again ladies i really wanna say thanks for your thoughts and prayers!!!!


----------



## Cattypus1

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Thanks so much ladies!!! Your prayers helped. I had an xray and found that i have no broken bones  which im happy about. I do, however have a bad sprain and bruising. I just got my crutches and meds so im about to lay down for a while and catch up on some zzzzzzs. Again ladies i really wanna say thanks for your thoughts and prayers!!!!



Good for you...feel better soon!


----------



## NikkiQ

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Thanks so much ladies!!! Your prayers helped. I had an xray and found that i have no broken bones  which im happy about. I do, however have a bad sprain and bruising. I just got my crutches and meds so im about to lay down for a while and catch up on some zzzzzzs. Again ladies i really wanna say thanks for your thoughts and prayers!!!!


 
So happy to hear that nothing was broken!!  Take it easy and relax so you can have a speedy recovery 

OAN: I've shampooed, used my Aphogee 2min treatment, and applied DC to my hair in 4 sections. It's been on for about 2hrs now and I will leave it on until I shower later this evening. Gonna get a thorough detangle session done before putting it in 4 big braids. Tomorrow it'll be blown out on a cool setting and then put in some twists. I'm PRAYING it comes out looking okay and I have a bit of hang time.This style needs to last me a couple of days while I'm out of town.


----------



## gvin89

SincerelyBeautiful, hope you have a speedy recovery.

Question: anyone washed braids done with kankakelon (sp?)? If so how did it turn out?


----------



## growbaby

gvin89 said:


> SincerelyBeautiful, hope you have a speedy recovery.
> 
> Question: anyone washed braids done with kankakelon (sp?)? If so how did it turn out?



I have washed with kanekalon braids in.. I just gently washed the scalp and let the shampoo suds run down the braids. It went fine for me, took very long to dry tho and they were very heavy and pulling once wet.


----------



## growbaby

SincerelyBeautiful I'm so happy u aren't broken and feeling better. You scared us girl!

In other news my straightened hair ddnt last 2 weeks like I hoped for. I maxed out at 1, my ends were feeling so dry I couldn't ignore that. I'm not having no set back for no1 so I told my choreographer (I'm in a dance show that requires hair to be straight) she just gonna have to deal lol. I gave myself a light/med protein treatment with my hair mayo then cowashed with my Aussie 3 min miracle. Hair feels so much better.

I came to a realization last night as well. I saw other ladies/dancers/friends who were relaxed and natural with damaged hair. I saw small broken hairs all over their backs, chests, and costumes. I then wondered how long it had been since I dealt with that problem and I'm happy to say its been a while  I'm very happy to have my hair healthy balanced and on the right track.


----------



## GrowAHead

SincerelyBeautiful   Great news!  

Hi Ladies - Here is a length check for me - I know it's late but I just straightened my hair a few days ago and I know it'll be awhile before that happens again.  I'm still shooting for BSL by the fall! 

I'm thinking I will wait until I reach the goal to trim my ends - should I suck it up and trim now or wait?

Excuse the bra tag and back fat!  lol


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Here is my late length check as promised. My hair puffed during the wedding ( outdoor wedding) I think I may have made APL finally. Who knows I may make bra strap by December.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

This is as good a start as any!  Due to setbacks and a lack of motivation, I am back at APL, and back on LHCF.

~Current hair length: APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
~BSL goal month: August
~Current Reggie and styling choices: Keeping it simple: twists, twistouts, buns, sets.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?: I'm just going to let my hair do what it does.  I'm working on a super simple reggie, and this time around I'm going to TRY not to obsess over my hair.
~Post a beginning picture: Back later with my starting pic.


----------



## NikkiQ

OMG!!!!!!! Ms_CoCo37!! Where in the heck have you been????


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

NikkiQ said:


> OMG!!!!!!! Ms_CoCo37!! Where in the heck have you been????



Hola CHICA!   You're still as gorgeous as ever! 

After I lost my grandfather last year, I lost all interest in hair.  Then my membership expired and I wasn't feeling all that motivated, so I let it lapse.  I just renewed the other day, and I'm surprised that all of my stats remained.  I thought I was going to have to start from scratch.

I see you're making beautiful progress!  I love the new color!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Hola CHICA!   You're still as gorgeous as ever!
> 
> After I lost my grandfather last year, I lost all interest in hair. Then my membership expired and I wasn't feeling all that motivated, so I let it lapse. I just renewed the other day, and I'm surprised that all of my stats remained. I thought I was going to have to start from scratch.
> 
> I see you're making beautiful progress! I love the new color!


 

Sorry to hear about your grandfather . Glad to have you back in this neck of the woods. I missed seeing those gorgeous curls everyday! And thanks for the compliments. I'm still hanging in there and growing this mop top out   It's time to refresh the color. I got some serious root action going on,but I won't do it until I hit BSL/MBL. They're about the same on me since I wear my bra low.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

NikkiQ said:


> Sorry to hear about your grandfather . Glad to have you back in this neck of the woods. I missed seeing those gorgeous curls everyday! And thanks for the compliments. I'm still hanging in there and growing this mop top out   It's time to refresh the color. I got some serious root action going on,but I won't do it until I hit BSL/MBL. They're about the same on me since I wear my bra low.



Root action means growth! ;-) Are you going to refresh with the same color? 

I need to add a little color to my life but Iz scared...I would be the one to lose patches of hair. T_T


----------



## NikkiQ

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Root action means growth! ;-) Are you going to refresh with the same color?
> 
> I need to add a little color to my life but Iz scared...I would be the one to lose patches of hair. T_T



Yeah. I'm sticking with red for a while. Idk what other colors I would try lol

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

Okay, fresh out of the shower, I just added my starting pix to my post.  BSL for me would be right around the number 5 mark.  I have a ways to go before I get there.  I took a pic of the front and the back.


----------



## TheNDofUO

Right back to wigging. I feel back like my hair is angry that it isn't allowed to see sunshine but doesn't it understand I'm doing this for it?!
I swear hair strands are worse than adolescents...


----------



## NikkiQ

Ms_CoCo37 from your pics, it looks likes you suffer from CLBWS (Chronic Low Bra Wearing Syndrome) too


----------



## Starronda

~Current hair length- *APL*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd- *Natural*
~BSL goal month- *July 2013*
~Current Reggie and styling choices- *Leaving hair alone, DC'ing twice a week, once with protein. *
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?-*More moisturizing and sealing ends and keeping hands out of hair*

Taken 4/7/2013


----------



## NikkiQ

Starronda. Your hair looks BSL already too!  How much further til you hit BSL?


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Starronda. Your hair looks BSL already too!  How much further til you hit BSL?



It sure does!!!


----------



## Starronda

NikkiQ said:


> @Starronda. Your hair looks BSL already too!  How much further til you hit BSL?



 Ha-ha, I wish, but I’m definitely not . I want my hair to naturally sit at BSL without me pulling it to BSL. I have a little  under 2 inches to get there.


----------



## jprayze

So it's 5 days in for my roller set.  It is now pulled into banana clip bun with the curls out on the top.  I think I'm going to do it all over again this week.


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm cranking out the rest of my assignments for the week to turn in before I fly out on Wednesday then I'll be attempting to blow dry my hair straight and putting in a set of twists. I still have NO idea what product to use though b/c I don't want them to revert and I want some hang time and definition when I do take them down.

I talked to my mom this morning and she's so excited I'm coming home. It's been over 3 months and she can't take it  But apparently my sister has told her that my hair has gotten long from stalking my pics on Facebook so now I REALLY need to make sure my hair looks good.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

NikkiQ said:


> Ms_CoCo37 from your pics, it looks likes you suffer from CLBWS (Chronic Low Bra Wearing Syndrome) too



NikkiQ LOLOL!  Girl my torso is so short! I think the number 5 is actually the bottom of my bra. Either way I have a ways to go before I get there.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

NikkiQ said:


> I'm cranking out the rest of my assignments for the week to turn in before I fly out on Wednesday then I'll be attempting to blow dry my hair straight and putting in a set of twists. I still have NO idea what product to use though b/c I don't want them to revert and I want some hang time and definition when I do take them down.
> 
> I talked to my mom this morning and she's so excited I'm coming home. It's been over 3 months and she can't take it  But apparently my sister has told her that my hair has gotten long from stalking my pics on Facebook so now I REALLY need to make sure my hair looks good.



NikkiQ, Naptural85 has a great vid on how she stretches her twists. I've tried it and it worked for me. Here is the link:

http://youtu.be/DT2dt6fG8yQ


----------



## NikkiQ

Yeah Ms_CoCo37 I'm definitely going to give that a try. Too bad I can't fly with my hair still pinned and wrapped lol


----------



## gvin89

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah Ms_CoCo37 I'm definitely going to give that a try. Too bad I can't fly with my hair still pinned and wrapped lol



NikkiQ, plaiting the twists in small sections and using the mesh wrap cap to hold them down works well too.


----------



## SimJam

hay ladies, so I gave myself a well needed trim last night, basically all of my measly 0.5 inch for last quarter lol

but my hair feels awesome 

also blew out my hair on Saturday ..... then it rained all weekend lol. I didn't use a moisture blocker though so I guess thats _mea culpa _


----------



## GrowAHead

Hey ladies - So I saw a few friends this weekend that haven't seen me in awhile and they were like "wow is all of that your hair" and had a talk about how healthy my hair looked.  Made me feel like Tony the Tiger  GGRRRREEEEAAATTT!  lol


----------



## Phaer

GrowAHead said:


> Hey ladies - So I saw a few friends this weekend that haven't seen me in awhile and they were like "wow is all of that your hair" and had a talk about how healthy my hair looked.  Made me feel like Tony the Tiger  GGRRRREEEEAAATTT!  lol



I Love stories like this.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Even though im partially handicap for this week, i attempted to cowash my hair which took forever lol. Now im sitting around under my shower cap deep conditioning. May leave it on for a few hours since im hurting a lil bit. Im just trying to keep my routine strong no matter what. No injury is holding me back from getting to BSL!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Don't push yourself too much SincerelyBeautiful


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:


> Don't push yourself too much SincerelyBeautiful



I wont...PROMISE lol


----------



## SimJam

Ms_CoCo37 you really do look BSL already 

sorry to hear about your loss, thats the thing sometimes life happens, then we have to brush our selves off, re-group and get going


----------



## Evolving78

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> NikkiQ LOLOL!  Girl my torso is so short! I think the number 5 is actually the bottom of my bra. Either way I have a ways to go before I get there.



girl!  go join the MBL challenge!    and take Starronda with you!


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> girl!  go join the MBL challenge!    and take Starronda with you!



You tell em shortdub78!! 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Welcome Ms_CoCo37 and Starronda to the challenge...even though you are both already BSL  lol, we're happy to have you!

So, today I had a revelation: I was jogging (or what I call jogging) and then I went to my car and took my vits and drank some water and it hit me. Between October and Christmas, I had a LOT of growth and retention, like a crazy amount. And I had to think what I was doing at that time. I was working out (not religiously), drinking at least 100oz of H20 a day and taking vitamins _daily_ and I was PS'ing hardcore under wigs and then...? 

I stopped.

Why?

Who knows, but I stopped and I need to pick it back up like yesterday. I really don't want to wear wigs anymore, but I think I am going to just take the L and get my hair in a beehive and grab a new short wig to have fun with. I'm also using NJoy's old sulfur mix and using the LOC method.

I graduate in June, I want to _at least_ get back what I've lost the last 2 months and be back on track to make BSL by my 3rd Nappiversary in October.


----------



## jessicarabbit

Got two new wigs, I love em both. :-D  the black wig picks were taken in store


----------



## NikkiQ

lindsaywhat said:


> Got two new wigs, I love em both. :-D  the black wig picks were taken in store



Well look at you being all sassy! I love them both lindsaywhat 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## SimJam

lindsaywhat said:


> Got two new wigs, I love em both. :-D  the black wig picks were taken in store



They both look cute, I prefer the burgundy one though. And you're just too cute too  !

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

lindsaywhat Those are cute. The black is lovely.


As for me...dusted these ends and dced with AOGPB. Ends were in pretty good shape. Minimal splits and not too many ssks.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## jessicarabbit

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Incognitus

Ok, so I FINALLY got a starting pic. It took me forever to take. I'm a "thick" girl, and it's not that easy for me to bend my arm AND grab hair like most girls here do. I was only able to grab whatever my fingers could touch, before my arm was catapulted back by gravity  I took some pics with bra alone, but I could barely stand to look at it _myself_, let alone post it. Dang, I need to lose this weight!   Now I'm depressed.



>


----------



## NikkiQ

I swear I am the worst twister ever y'all! 

View attachment 2013-04-08 22.54.37.jpg



View attachment 2013-04-08 23.05.56.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Incognitus said:


> Ok, so I FINALLY got a starting pic. It took me forever to take. I'm a "thick" girl, and it's not that easy for me to bend my arm AND grab hair like most girls here do. I was only able to grab whatever my fingers could touch, before my arm was catapulted back by gravity  I took some pics with bra alone, but I could barely stand to look at it _myself_, let alone post it. Dang, I need to lose this weight!   Now I'm depressed.




Don't be depressed Incognitus!!! You are beautiful, I know how you feel (size 18/20 girl here!) but the great thing is, it's never too late to make some changes. I've been slowly incorporating healthy things into my regimen and trying to remove unhealthy practices. It's an uphill battle, but we can do it!!! Let me know if you want to link up on that tip 




NikkiQ said:


> I swear I am the worst twister ever y'all!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



NikkiQ Well then, I must suck too, because my twists look exactly the same...

This afternoon, I had some free time between work and class (and I wanted a nap, don't judge me!), so I used my sulfur mix and the LOC method and baggied while I napped for an hour. I'm learning that my fine strands can NOT take overnight baggying, my hair is straight mush thanks to over-moisturizing, so I am on the lookout for a reconstructer or heaby protein...any suggestions?

I took off the baggy and went to class, now my hair feels great!


----------



## g.lo

oh dear, wash day today and I am already tired before starting!


----------



## KiWiStyle

lindsaywhat said:


> Got two new wigs, I love em both. :-D  the black wig picks were taken in store



These are very pretty on you!  I really love the auburn wig and it frames your face just right.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> I swear I am the worst twister ever y'all!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



NikkiQ what's wrong with them??  The reason they look sparse is because you probably have fine strands, right?  I twist my DD's hair bi-weekly and I have to do a bunch of tiny twists for it to look full and less scalpy.  Your twists looks really good though and a twist out would look fierce!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kandiekj100

I've been wearing my hair down these past couple weeks after relaxing it, just enjoying the length, however it's time to give that up. I figure the only way I'm going to reach my hair goal is by hiding my hair. I have horrible hand-in-hair disease, so it needs to go under a wig. I'll still have hand-in-hair disease, but at least now my hands are playing in the wig, lol. Here's what I'm rocking this week. I had to cut a significant amount of the length and also tried to shape it some. I think I may shorten, but I think I'll wait to do that. 





close up of wig vs my hair


----------



## naturalagain2

I'm going on week 3 1/2 in this protective style. I plan to keep this flat twist updo for another week and a half and then I'll be free!! It seems I got a lot of growth this time around.


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> @NikkiQ what's wrong with them?? The reason they look sparse is because you probably have fine strands, right? I twist my DD's hair bi-weekly and I have to do a bunch of tiny twists for it to look full and less scalpy. Your twists looks really good though and a twist out would look fierce!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
They're all different sizes and fuzzy erplexed


----------



## Evolving78

i haven't washed my hair in a week, but i have been really light with product.  i do plan on washing it some time this week. it's hard right now.  when i am able to take a shower, i gotta be in and out.


----------



## GrowAHead

Am I the only one that gives the computer screen the side eye when our challenge ain't on page 1?  IJS


----------



## GettingKinky

lindsaywhat I love the black wig, you look so cute in it. 

NikkiQ your twists are so fat and juicy!

GrowAHead it's not just you, I hate when I have to go looking for this thread.


----------



## crlsweetie912

lindsaywhat what make/model is the black wig...so cute.


----------



## KiWiStyle

GrowAHead said:


> Am I the only one that gives the computer screen the side eye when our challenge ain't on page 1?  IJS



I'm subscribed so I just go to my subscription page...no searching.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GrowAHead

GettingKinky said:


> lindsaywhat I love the black wig, you look so cute in it.
> 
> NikkiQ your twists are so fat and juicy!
> 
> GrowAHead it's not just you, I hate when I have to go looking for this thread.



Right!


----------



## SimJam

GrowAHead said:


> Am I the only one that gives the computer screen the side eye when our challenge ain't on page 1?  IJS



aint just you, Im also subscribed so I just go straight here if I dont see it on the first page.

I also leave a page up in a special tab just for this thread and hit refresh 

then I may check to see what else is happening on the board.


----------



## NikkiQ

My twists are still pinned and stretching under my satin cap. I'm determined to get some hang time dammit!  Chances are I'm gonna wear them in a ponytail tomorrow under a beanie while I fly.


----------



## Onhergrind09

On Saturday, I relaxed after 14 weeks and then on Monday, I got a Dominican blow-out (which I now regret). I feel like I'm grazing BSL.  My hair has a bit of a wave to it, I couldn't hold the camera and stretch it out at the same time.  What do you guys think?


----------



## NikkiQ

Onhergrind09 said:


> On Saturday, I relaxed after 14 weeks and then on Monday, I got a Dominican blow-out (which I now regret). I feel like I'm grazing BSL.  My hair has a bit of a wave to it, I couldn't hold the camera and stretch it out at the same time.  What do you guys think?



Onhergrind09 you absolutely look like you're gonna be BSL really soon!! You hair looks great! Why do you regret the blow out?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jessicarabbit

Onhergrind09 said:


> On Saturday, I relaxed after 14 weeks and then on Monday, I got a Dominican blow-out (which I now regret). I feel like I'm grazing BSL.  My hair has a bit of a wave to it, I couldn't hold the camera and stretch it out at the same time.  What do you guys think?



Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Seamonster

Onhergrind09 said:


> On Saturday, I relaxed after 14 weeks and then on Monday, I got a Dominican blow-out (which I now regret). I feel like I'm grazing BSL.  My hair has a bit of a wave to it, I couldn't hold the camera and stretch it out at the same time.  What do you guys think?



Pretty hair, your lead hairs are pretty much there, you might make MBL by your next touch up. Go join the MBL challenge, you can do it this year.


----------



## Onhergrind09

NikkiQ, the longer my hair gets, the less I'm liking blow-outs 1) B/c of the intense heat of the blowdryer (I skip the flat iron) 2) b/c of how they up charge for "long" hair and 3) I realize that what I like best is the rollerset, the rest I can live without.


----------



## Evolving78

Onhergrind09 said:


> NikkiQ, the longer my hair gets, the less I'm liking blow-outs 1) B/c of the intense heat of the blowdryer (I skip the flat iron) 2) b/c of how they up charge for "long" hair and 3) I realize that what I like best is the rollerset, the rest I can live without.



i know that heat is no joke.  i have never had a blowout, but i have seen it done.  it's like smoke coming from the dryer.  but your hair is pretty and you need to head to the MBL challenge!


----------



## glamazon386

shortdub78 said:


> i know that heat is no joke.  i have never had a blowout, but i have seen it done.  it's like smoke coming from the dryer.  but your hair is pretty and you need to head to the MBL challenge!



I tried it once on my natural hair when I made it to the 1 yr mark. Never again.


----------



## jessicarabbit

crlsweetie912 said:


> lindsaywhat what make/model is the black wig...so cute.



Thanks', it's manhattan style, "smart"


----------



## Incognitus

itsjusthair88 said:


> Don't be depressed Incognitus!!! You are beautiful, I know how you feel (size 18/20 girl here!) but the great thing is, it's never too late to make some changes. I've been slowly incorporating healthy things into my regimen and trying to remove unhealthy practices.* It's an uphill battle, but we can do it!!!* Let me know if you want to link up on that tip
> 
> 
> 
> This afternoon, I had some free time between work and class (and I wanted a nap, don't judge me!), so I used my sulfur mix and the LOC method and baggied while I napped for an hour. I'm learning that my fine strands can NOT take overnight baggying, my hair is straight mush thanks to over-moisturizing, so I am on the lookout for a reconstructer or heaby protein...any suggestions?
> 
> I took off the baggy and went to class, now my hair feels great!



itsjusthair88
Thank you for the support! It's just been of those days...weeks....heck, months.  I just need to get out of this funk and get back on track!


Whenever I baggy overnight, my scalp always gets this thick buildup....and it's so difficult to get rid of.


----------



## nazjha

Mjon912 said:


> lamaria211  Happy Birthday Doll
> 
> nazjha...good luck on your journey to BSL...do you think the weaves are thinning your hair or is it something else



Mjon912 sorry but I never noticed this post.

I'm not sure the reason why my hair is thinning out I wore weaves before I began my HHJ. It got very consistent 2010 began my hair journey 2012 and thats when I did experience a set back. I said it was from my bunning. The middle of my hair had started to break off and my hair was in the shape of a w but i'm starting to think thats how my hair grows...

I love the weaves and dont want to give them up lol, but it is something I was thinking. Maybe it constantly being in corn rolls?? IDK.


----------



## maninyee

Ladies, I'm seriously struggling with wrapping my hair overnight. I've been using one of those bonnets, but I end up needing to straighten out the bumps in the morning when my hair's straight. How do you guys wrap your hair and with what so that you don't need excess styling? Thanks y'all


----------



## crlsweetie912

maninyee said:


> Ladies, I'm seriously struggling with wrapping my hair overnight. I've been using one of those bonnets, but I end up needing to straighten out the bumps in the morning when my hair's straight. How do you guys wrap your hair and with what so that you don't need excess styling? Thanks y'all



I use an actual scarf not a bonnet.  The tension (I like mine tight and it doesn't bother me plus my hair is super thick) keeps it smooth and flat....A really long rectangular scarf works wonders too...HTH


----------



## maninyee

crlsweetie912 said:


> I use an actual scarf not a bonnet.  The tension (I like mine tight and it doesn't bother me plus my hair is super thick) keeps it smooth and flat....A really long rectangular scarf works wonders too...HTH



How do you wrap the hair underneath it?


----------



## crlsweetie912

maninyee said:


> How do you wrap the hair underneath it?



I thought you were talking about wearing your hair straight.  I wrap mine in a traditional wrap with a larger toothed comb and a soft brush around the edges.


----------



## TheNDofUO

I'm still wigging. Nothing interesting to add really. Wash day on Saturday


----------



## jprayze

Wash day tonight and then maybe a roller set at the beauty school tomorrow.


----------



## newnyer

My net is getting a little looser under my sew in so I can finally feel my braids underneath to cowash/wash. Good thing, too, because even though I've been doing it since I got this weave, now I can tell that I wasn't getting my hair underneath THAT clean (still have oil/residue). I know I won't be able to get it squeaky clean under there...but I don't want too much buildup either.  

I kinda miss my hair though.   I can't wait to be able to cleanse my whole head & do a delicious protein & DC treatment on my whole head. That's so funny to me because before my HHJ I was a weave queen & would not see or feel my scalp for months at a time.  My, how things have changed...


----------



## GettingKinky

Where I live there aren't many black women so most of the hair I see is on this site. Now I've been in NOLA for the past 4 days and I've seen so many bad heads of hair. Dried out NL hair, "ponytails" that barely go past the rubber band, and really bad weaves. I have seen a few nice heads of hair, but they are usually very short relaxed hair and very few women with nice, long hair.


----------



## nazjha

still wigging it, this weekend I plan on taking off my 3/4 ths wig and have a hair day. Its been 2 months since I've seen my hair. I'm readdddddyyyyyy!!! lol *spongebob voice*


----------



## nazjha

maninyee said:


> Ladies, I'm seriously struggling with wrapping my hair overnight. I've been using one of those bonnets, but I end up needing to straighten out the bumps in the morning when my hair's straight. How do you guys wrap your hair and with what so that you don't need excess styling? Thanks y'all



maninyee depends on how straight your hair is. The straighter and smoother (not a word lol) less the chance of having bumps from the scarf.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Incognitus said:


> @itsjusthair88
> Thank you for the support! It's just been of those days...weeks....heck, months.  I just need to get out of this funk and get back on track!
> 
> 
> Whenever I baggy overnight, my scalp always gets this thick buildup....and it's so difficult to get rid of.



Incognitus No problem, we're all in the same fight, right? Have a strong day!

Nothing to report, my twists are still trying to unravel every 10 seconds, and I cut ALL the straight ends, so I'm not sure what is going on 

I'm not going to stress myself over it! I am still on the lookout for a reconstructer and/or a good protein deep conditioner, any suggestions?


----------



## Kerryann

Heck this wig thing is so convenient. i don't know why i didn't start this before


----------



## Evolving78

i just chelated my hair, and did my weekly light protein treatment.  my hair feels good right now.  i will be bunning of course.


----------



## ImanAdero

I almost forgot why I don't two strand twist my hair into small twists anymore... 

I did them like a week ago and they already look OLD. I'm switching them to braids. 

Should take 2 days, but whatever. Needs to be done and my twists can't look insane at this regional conference this weekend.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> Where I live there aren't many black women so most of the hair I see is on this site. Now I've been in NOLA for the past 4 days and I've seen so many bad heads of hair. Dried out NL hair, "ponytails" that barely go past the rubber band, and really bad weaves. I have seen a few nice heads of hair, but they are usually very short relaxed hair and very few women with nice, long hair.



Its crazy you said that. Im in Arkansas and thought the same thing. I now have this issue or should i say obsession with hair. So everywhere I go I look at a womans head. I will shake my head at some and wanna offer advice to others. I just say to myself "wow if she only knew her hair could flourish" lol


----------



## Cattypus1

Touched up tonight...bagged up and ready for my heatcap. Added some oil and reduced my processing time and didn't smooth to continue with my plan to Texlax. Not going to make full BSL before September, I think. I'm okay with a healthier head of hair, though.


----------



## polished07

Kerryann said:


> Heck this wig thing is so convenient. i don't know why i didn't start this before



Man listen get outta my head! Do you mind me asking your Reggie I'm always down to tweak or simplify mines even more! Thanks in advance!


----------



## polished07

Really feeling my progress since I started Wigging it! I see BSL by December in my future if not earlier!


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> Where I live there aren't many black women so most of the hair I see is on this site. Now I've been in NOLA for the past 4 days and I've seen so many bad heads of hair. Dried out NL hair, "ponytails" that barely go past the rubber band, and really bad weaves. I have seen a few nice heads of hair, but they are usually very short relaxed hair and very few women with nice, long hair.



GettingKinky are you still in NOLA?? I just got here today!

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## ImanAdero

Finished! Only took 1 day! Sweet!

Lots of braids. Good lord!


----------



## kandiekj100

I trimmed my hair the the night before last. I cut off easily  1/2 to 3/4 inch, although I didn't measure. As you can see from my siggy pic of my last length check, it was very much needed. After I cut it off, I didn't have the heart to see where my now fell. I assume I easily have gone back to full APL. 

It's alright though. I just have to keep tell myself that I am on a healthy hair journey, and it's not necessarily just length. I thought I could get to BSL by summer, but it may be pushed back a few more months. That's cool.


----------



## ImanAdero

On a random note: I can't WAZiT to straighten my hair at the beginning of next month! A) I'm definitely gonna need a trim and I want to remeasure my strands afterwards. And B) I need a change! Sometimes when I do a pull test, I just imagine my hair staying like that, so long and errthang. 

I'm excited and I'm not even getting it done for another 3 weeks!


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> GettingKinky are you still in NOLA?? I just got here today!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I just left yesterday :-(  I was only there 5 days and I gained 5 pounds. The food is just too good. Have fun!


----------



## Kerryann

polished07 said:


> Man listen get outta my head! Do you mind me asking your Reggie I'm always down to tweak or simplify mines even more! Thanks in advance!



polished07 lol girl its so easy though out the wig on and go...come home and take it off lol im good
Its been about 2 months now since ive been wigging

My reggie
Prepoo with onion, garlic juice and castor oil over night

Wash and dc...sometimes i dc overnight other times i do it under the hooded dryer for 35-45mins

Twist my hair to dry overnight then head to the Africans and they braid it in a neat circle

Every other night i oil my scalp and GHE every night 
For the first 2 weeks i don't wash my hair. After the 2 weeks i wash and dc every week

I keep my braids in for a month 

This has been the easiest thing for me and i hope i can keep it up until the end of the year


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Last nite I thoroughly oiled my hair down with EVCO and did the ghe overnite. Later on i plan on cowashing then maybe a bun or bantu knots idk. I really like ImanAdero braids. I wonder if I could do mines like that. I just wanna keep my hands out my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't popped in much. Here are some pics on how my twists look. The weather is gross here today so this pony is staying in until tomorrow night.

View attachment 2013-04-11 16.11.35.jpg



View attachment 2013-04-11 16.11.50.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

i bought some EVCO. i wonder is that better than virgin?  i was going to buy some jojoba, but i see the price has went up on that oil everywhere.


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 said:


> i bought some EVCO. i wonder is that better than virgin?  i was going to buy some jojoba, but i see the price has went up on that oil everywhere.



Yes I noticed that jojoba was high in GNC.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

shortdub78 said:


> i bought some EVCO. i wonder is that better than virgin?  i was going to buy some jojoba, but i see the price has went up on that oil everywhere.



EVCO is supposed to be better. Its cold pressed. Non refined, no bleach, or deoderants. Its also made without pesticides and best of all its Organic!! HTH!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm 6 weeks post texlax today and I'm like "new growth, what new growth?". I remember a few years ago I was trying to convince my stylist to bonelax me every 5 weeks because I didn't like the way my hair looked 5 weeks post. I can't believe how much my mentality has changed since I started my HHJ.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hey ladies, I haven't been doing much lately; I've been looking around the "fine hair" thread for some inspiration and have decided to add Aphogee 2-step to my Reggie and regular dusting. The LOC method is working really well for me, so I'll keep doing that. Besides that, I am trying a new protective style: it's African threading done to look like large-size twists, a lá "girlsloveyourcurls" on YT. I'm trying this because I've been having a horrible time with twists lately, they are causing tangles and won't stay twisted at the end anymore. These look like twists, but they aren't and hopefully will stay the next 3-4 weeks 

I am hoping to find a protein spray, I have plenty of moisture options. Oh, and I tried a Keratin reconstructer after I prepooed with hot oils (organic virgin CO and EVOO and Castor), but I didn't feel a difference and I still had breakage, although I can chalk that up to still be impatient whenever detangle (oh well, I'll keep working on that). 

That's it, HHJ!!!

Sent from my iPad...so clearly the typos are not my fault


----------



## Cattypus1

GettingKinky said:


> I'm 6 weeks post texlax today and I'm like "new growth, what new growth?". I remember a few years ago I was trying to convince my stylist to bonelax me every 5 weeks because I didn't like the way my hair looked 5 weeks post. I can't believe how much my mentality has changed since I started my HHJ.



I was talking to a coworker about that very thing. She said she used to relax every 4 weeks and believe me, her hair looked exactly like that.


----------



## TheNDofUO

itsjusthair88

Aphogee has a keratin green tea spray.


----------



## HoneyA

TheNDofUO

have you tried the keratin green tea spray? Does your hair feel stronger after you use it?


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ

i just saw your blow out!  love it!


----------



## Evolving78

that coconut oil get my hair feeling right.  i am using NTM silk for a leave-in now besides my moisturizer.  does coconut oil really seal in moisture, or is it more nourishing and penetrate? like jojoba oil didn't sit on top of my hair like avocado did, or any other oil.  it seemed like it penetrated the strands and nourished them.  like how you use a certain product to nourish leather, but it didn't cause coating.


----------



## Jobwright

itsjusthair88  Your modified twists look BEAUTIFUL!  I am looking forward to when my twists look that full!!!


----------



## ronie

NikkiQ Loving your pony twist. I remember last year when your celies wouldn't go into a ponytail without a dozen pins holding them. Look at you now


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't popped in much. Here are some pics on how my twists look. The weather is gross here today so this pony is staying in until tomorrow night.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



Your twists ate so juicy and look at those coiled healthy ends!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell

TheNDofUO said:


> itsjusthair88
> 
> Aphogee has a keratin green tea spray.



I use it all the time and love it!


----------



## itsjusthair88

TheNDofUO said:


> itsjusthair88
> 
> Aphogee has a keratin green tea spray.



Thanks, I'm off to research it now!

Sent from my iPad...so clearly the typos are not my fault


----------



## itsjusthair88

Jobwright said:


> itsjusthair88  Your modified twists look BEAUTIFUL!  I am looking forward to when my twists look that full!!!



Oh thank you! With this method, you can make them appear as thick as you want, just grab a larger section and thread it loosely. I have very fine hair, so I'm always looking for tricks to keep my hair nice and plump looking...HTH!

I can't quote on the iPad but coconut oil, to me, penetrates and helps with moisture. I've been using it for the last month or so and I can really tell the difference. I think once I get my protein down, my hair will be back on track to BSL by my 3rd Nappiversary  

Want to get braids, but since I'm using the sulfur, I'm afraid they will grow out too quickly and I'll be wasting my money, I think I am seeing some good growth, still working on retention. The good thing is, I DON'T have "hands in hair" syndrome, I can go days without touching or worrying about my hair, so leaving it be seems to help. NikkiQ, those twists look fantastic, your hair is getting so thick and long!

Sent from my iPad...so clearly the typos are not my fault


----------



## Seamonster

Jesus give me strength to go on, I did a quick wash and go on the way to happy hour. When I went in the bathroom to check my hair for the madness that a cray cray 4b wash n go can shrink to. My hair looks fabulous! It was a full afro, and had a nice shape. No camera, next time. 

I was tempted to throw in my length growth challenge and just be happy with my short hair. I have to be strong, and stay on course, this is like the price is right, I have to hold out for longer hair.


----------



## Meritamen

It's hot here and with working out now I'm debating if continuing with wigs is going to work. At least now my hair is long enough to rock buns. I'm just too lazy to do my hair everyday. Anyway, I think by mid-summer my hair should be full APL. Yes, progress!


----------



## TheNDofUO

HoneyA

I use a lot of protein when it comes to DCing so I focus on moisture with my leave ins. But it's very popular with a lot of people


----------



## lamaria211

Nikkyq i lurrrv ya twist!!!


----------



## Carmelella

Onhergrind09 said:


> On Saturday, I relaxed after 14 weeks and then on Monday, I got a Dominican blow-out (which I now regret). I feel like I'm grazing BSL.  My hair has a bit of a wave to it, I couldn't hold the camera and stretch it out at the same time.  What do you guys think?



Jealousy and envy shall get me nowhere ( repeat 10 times to self) :silly: ur hair is gorgeous!


----------



## SkySurfer

So throughout all this back to back crochet braiding I actually didn't realise that I made BSB in my lowest layer. The bottom of my brassiere is about an inch below that, so I will hopefully make BSL in the next few months, though I'm giving myself till the end of the year to get as many layers there as possible.


----------



## keranikki

Had my hair in twists for almost two weeks. I got tired of my dry ends and just cut them off (1/8" to 1/4"). OMG, my hair is lush now. What a difference a trim can make! Pre-pooed hair w/olive oil and ORS. Finger detangled hair, platted, then washed hair w/AIA cleansing pudding. Used Dermorganics intensive repair protein conditioner, then drenched hair with VO5 condish to loosen platts. Hair looks and feels great. I wore it today, but plan on twisting it tomorrow.


----------



## maninyee

I relaxed last night and my hair felt pretty good, but I think I need to stretch my relaxers more. Considering a sew in for summer before going back to school. There's a salon in ATL that does weaves for hair growth, so I'll be calling them up soon. What other protective styles do you guys like?


----------



## NikkiQ

Heyyyy ladies!!!! I'm having a blast here in New Orleans. I took my twists down yesterday and I never got so many compliments from random people. I'll try to post more pics of my hair later.


----------



## polished07

Kerryann Awesome I'm thinking about having the Africans braid me up! My homegirl just suggested it because I can't get my braids neat enough and I always end up having to take them down after washing :-( and I started using the same concoction well only garlic/Evoo/JBCO bc my hair was shedding like crazy last month but I did a molasses treatment and my hair is good!  I think I'll get my hair braided by them in a couple weeks right now I'm wearing twists


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:


> Heyyyy ladies!!!! I'm having a blast here in New Orleans. I took my twists down yesterday and I never got so many compliments from random people. I'll try to post more pics of my hair later.



Ka-ute!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

polished07 said:


> Kerryann Awesome I'm thinking about having the Africans braid me up! My homegirl just suggested it because I can't get my braids neat enough and I always end up having to take them down after washing :-( and I started using the same concoction well only garlic/Evoo/JBCO bc my hair was shedding like crazy last month but I did a molasses treatment and my hair is good!  I think I'll get my hair braided by them in a couple weeks right now I'm wearing twists



polished07 girl if anybody else do my braids my scalp will be on fire plus my braids last longer. 1 month is good for me then i can take it down and wash


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm doing my pre relaxer wash/protein regimen right now.  I decided to use Nexxus Emergencee again seeing that I had near flawless results two weeks ago.  I'm going to let my hair air dry as usual and wear two breads, one on each side to keep my hair soft and detangled until Wednesday which is my relaxer day.  I have no where important to be between now and then so I'm good, i just have to throw on a satin headband when I'm out.  Wish me luck ladies, I'm far behind you guys so I'll probably only be full APL when I relax, which I'm totally cool with. 

Here is a link to where I purchase my satin and silk headbands from.  These things are perfect and lifesavers!!
http://www.etsy.com/shop/wasijiru

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Currently got my hair in bantu knots. Im wearing a knot out later tonite since im hanging out with friends later on. Im still on crutches and found out yesterday i had a bloodclot in my knee. Ohwell...i know it felt way better after meds was shot into it lol. Now im trying to enjoy a pedicure  have a nice day!!!


----------



## Carmelella

Just bought nexxus emergency for my next relaxer.  $35 for 16 oz!! I'm switching from ORS to hawaiian silky regular lye.  Hoping this will be better for fine strands.

Doing the pre sectioning and twisting ends method, using an application brush instead of rattail comb, basing ends with Vaseline.  This better be the best damn relaxer ever!!   

And may cut side bangs. 

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Froreal3

Cowashed, dced with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk under Hair Therapy Wrap. Moisturized and sealed LOC method with Darcy's Pumpkin Seed and GSO/EVOO. Added a bit of SD End-Tegrity Serum to ends. Oiled scalp with NJoy's new mix and baggied for a couple hours.

*whew*

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## JosieLynn

So I've been subscribed to this thread for awhile in hopes that I would quickly graduate out of the APL challenge. Well I have reached APL but giving it a few more months to fill out before I fully leave. But I still wanted to post in here officially. So I am a 4-something with low-medium density and very fine strands. I'm claiming APL so I have another 4 in until I reach BSL so I'm hoping to be there or very close by December. 

My regimen currently is PS 95% of the time through bunning with some added fingercomber hair wrapped around for a bigger bun and then on the weekends I wear a half wig with a small amount of front hair out in a flat twist-out. I wash my hair weekly with LuvNaturals hair care line and seal my hair with the leave-in, Shea and matcha butter by Belle Butters and an oil like jojoba with castor oil for the ends. 

I air-dry in two strand twists and take them out to make my buns for work and on Fridays I flat twist my hair together to fit under my wig cap and leave the first two rows flat twisted to wear out and combine with the wig. 


In the last photo I'm in the peach jacket wearing my half wig on Easter


----------



## Evolving78

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Currently got my hair in bantu knots. Im wearing a knot out later tonite since im hanging out with friends later on. Im still on crutches and found out yesterday i had a bloodclot in my knee. Ohwell...i know it felt way better after meds was shot into it lol. Now im trying to enjoy a pedicure  have a nice day!!!



please get better soon!

washing my hair today.  nothing special.  my tired lookin bun as usual.


----------



## mami2010

I have been so busy outside of this forum.  I missed this thread a lot.  Hope all is well here.  I missed posting an update for end of March.  I am still caring for my hair in mostly wigs and roller set every once in awhile.  I just got done braiding my hair for my wig wearing this week.  I sure will be updating in June that is my birthday month and will be getting a nice trim then and my hair straighten.


----------



## daae

Putting in extensions


----------



## itsjusthair88

Meritamen said:


> It's hot here and with working out now I'm debating if continuing with wigs is going to work. At least now my hair is long enough to rock buns. I'm just too lazy to do my hair everyday. Anyway, I think by mid-summer my hair should be full APL. Yes, progress!



Meritamen THIS is why I stopped wigging it, no matter how cold it was outside (I walked during my commute), the wig made me so hot, I would be sweating and looking crazy by the time I made it anywhere, the wig made me too hot! And YAY progress 



SkySurfer said:


> So throughout all this back to back crochet braiding I actually didn't realise that I made BSB in my lowest layer. The bottom of my brassiere is about an inch below that, so I will hopefully make BSL in the next few months, though I'm giving myself till the end of the year to get as many layers there as possible.



Congratulations on making BSB SkySurfer



maninyee said:


> I relaxed last night and my hair felt pretty good, but I think I need to stretch my relaxers more. Considering a sew in for summer before going back to school. There's a salon in ATL that does weaves for hair growth, so I'll be calling them up soon. What other protective styles do you guys like?



maninyee Pics?



NikkiQ said:


> Heyyyy ladies!!!! I'm having a blast here in New Orleans. I took my twists down yesterday and I never got so many compliments from random people. I'll try to post more pics of my hair later.



NikkiQ You look so cute! Can't wait to see more pics!!!



KiWiStyle said:


> I'm doing my pre relaxer wash/protein regimen right now.  I decided to use Nexxus Emergencee again seeing that I had near flawless results two weeks ago.  I'm going to let my hair air dry as usual and wear two breads, one on each side to keep my hair soft and detangled until Wednesday which is my relaxer day.  I have no where important to be between now and then so I'm good, i just have to throw on a satin headband when I'm out.  Wish me luck ladies, I'm far behind you guys so I'll probably only be full APL when I relax, which I'm totally cool with.
> 
> Here is a link to where I purchase my satin and silk headbands from.  These things are perfect and lifesavers!!
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/wasijiru
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle you are really going to make me spend my last $30 on this Nexxus Emergencee!!! It sounds like what I might need at this point. I can't wait to see your TU!



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Currently got my hair in bantu knots. Im wearing a knot out later tonite since im hanging out with friends later on. Im still on crutches and found out yesterday i had a bloodclot in my knee. Ohwell...i know it felt way better after meds was shot into it lol. Now im trying to enjoy a pedicure  have a nice day!!!



SincerelyBeautiful I hope you feel better!!!



Carmelella said:


> Just bought nexxus emergency for my next relaxer.  $35 for 16 oz!! I'm switching from ORS to hawaiian silky regular lye.  Hoping this will be better for fine strands.
> 
> Doing the pre sectioning and twisting ends method, using an application brush instead of rattail comb, basing ends with Vaseline.  This better be the best damn relaxer ever!!
> 
> And may cut side bangs.
> 
> Wish me luck!!



Carmelella I hope the relaxer went well and you had lots of progress!



Froreal3 said:


> Cowashed, dced with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk under Hair Therapy Wrap. Moisturized and sealed LOC method with Darcy's Pumpkin Seed and GSO/EVOO. Added a bit of SD End-Tegrity Serum to ends. Oiled scalp with NJoy's new mix and baggied for a couple hours.
> 
> *whew*
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF




LOL Froreal3 I'm sure it was all worth it and your hair is feeling great right now.



JosieLynn said:


> So I've been subscribed to this thread for awhile in hopes that I would quickly graduate out of the APL challenge. Well I have reached APL but giving it a few more months to fill out before I fully leave. But I still wanted to post in here officially. So I am a 4-something with low-medium density and very fine strands. I'm claiming APL so I have another 4 in until I reach BSL so I'm hoping to be there or very close by December.
> 
> My regimen currently is PS 95% of the time through bunning with some added fingercomber hair wrapped around for a bigger bun and then on the weekends I wear a half wig with a small amount of front hair out in a flat twist-out. I wash my hair weekly with LuvNaturals hair care line and seal my hair with the leave-in, Shea and matcha butter by Belle Butters and an oil like jojoba with castor oil for the ends.
> 
> I air-dry in two strand twists and take them out to make my buns for work and on Fridays I flat twist my hair together to fit under my wig cap and leave the first two rows flat twisted to wear out and combine with the wig.
> 
> 
> In the last photo I'm in the peach jacket wearing my half wig on Easter



JosieLynn Congrats on making APL, you'll be at BSL in no time!

I'm still in my African threaded "twists" and I am loving it, a few of them came out because I wasn't firm enough with the wrapping, but they keep their shape, so no worries about looking too crazy. I was messing with one that came out and my hair felt SOOOOOO SOFT and I was wondering what I did different. 

Well, I prepooed with EVOO, organic Coconut oil and a little honey, I shampooed with SM African Black soap and I used a little keratin protein condish I got, then instead of using a moisturizing DC, I decided to use SM Deep Treatment Masque and coconut oil and threaded it up. 

It feels pretty good now and yesterday I found out that SM's Moisture mist has silk protein as the 4th ingredient, so that may be a good protein mist for me, so I will be experimenting with that for a while. That's all, HHJ!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

Wash day is 95% done. I'm air drying in ponytails. Once  it's mostly dry I will detangle. I was so tempted to snip off the end of my ponytail (1/2 inch) yesterday because I didn't like the way it felt. I'm glad I didn't. I really believe that just because your hair feels rough doesn't mean you need to cut it, you just have to give it a little TLC. But the temptation is always there so far I have been able to fight it and stick to my dusting schedule.


----------



## NikkiQ

Me and my bestie both ended up bunning it last night. She's natural too.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Me and my bestie both ended up bunning it last night. She's natural too.
> 
> View attachment 204955


 
Your bun looks great; so does your bestie's!


----------



## jessicarabbit

Got a sew in yesterday. I plan to keep it in for 6 weeks. I will probably apply a castor oil mix to my scalp every other day and i will keep it washed, deep conditioned, and styled once a week. Nothing more nothing less.  After the 6 weeks I will take down, leave my hair out for a week (bun), dust, then go back under sew in for another 4 weeks. By that time it'll be time to relax again and do our June check in!


----------



## GettingKinky

I just saw a woman at the grocery store with celie braids. I was so tempted to ask her if she's a member of LHCF.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Wanna wash but im tired and my knee is swollen a bit. May just wait until tomorrow...sighs


----------



## nemi95

I haven't done much with my hair. Last week I washed, air dried and flat ironed. I washed again on Saturday and did a braid out and that's it! I haven't been moisturizing! Oh the horror! 
I'm going to bikram yoga after work tomorrow so I think I'll slather my hair in dc and put a baggie and scarf on for class. That will be a 90min DC! I'll wash and bun after that. Tues I'll do the same. Wed I'll co-wash, air dry, and flat iron.


----------



## Tonto

I am staying away from heat like it was the devil. Wigging and weaving for the entire year. I don't want my hair to see the sunshine or to be burnt during Summertime. I want retention. I also have a question for the natural ladies; how do you manage to keep you ends stretch to avoid that bulk or that knotty effect on the ends? It's hard ya'll :-(


----------



## Froreal3

Tonto said:


> I am staying away from heat like it was the devil. Wigging and weaving for the entire year. I don't want my hair to see the sunshine or to be burnt during Summertime. I want retention. I also have a question for the natural ladies; how do you manage to keep you ends stretch to avoid that bulk or that knotty effect on the ends? It's hard ya'll :-(



What bulk at the ends? Tonto 
Just make sure you detangle properly and keep it in a ps.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Two more day until I relax!!  I usually get this mysterious itch the week I relax but nothing.  I'm happy for that because I don't like patting my head all day, lol.  My hair has been in two Celie braids for a week now, I can't take this anymore, I need to look cute again.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BGT

Just now doing my update. Stretched for 10 weeks and gave myself a small trim. This pic is from last night. It's hard to see in the newest picture but BSL for me is around the "and". I should definitely be there with my next TU.


----------



## kandiekj100

Thanks to @NikkiQ and her fabulous color, I bought a box color yesterday. It supposed to be a burgundy color. I have not colored it yet though. I guess I'm scared. Scared of damage if I don't keep up with protein and added moisture treatments and scared of color I'll get because of the henna. I've read to wait a couple weeks to a month or two. It has been more than a month since my last henna, so it should be fine. Maybe this weekend. Maybe sooner.


----------



## deedoswell

BGT said:


> Just now doing my update. Stretched for 10 weeks and gave myself a small trim. This pic is from last night. It's hard to see in the newest picture but BSL for me is around the "and". I should definitely be there with my next TU.



Great growth!!! I'm sure you will be there very soon!!


----------



## GettingKinky

BGT. Wow, you got a lot of growth.


----------



## NikkiQ

Checking in to make sure my BSL ladies that may be close to or in Boston are okay!!


----------



## BGT

deedoswell said:


> Great growth!!! I'm sure you will be there very soon!!





GettingKinky said:


> BGT. Wow, you got a lot of growth.



Thanks! Protective styles and co-washing did it.


----------



## trinity8mod8

I straightened my hair today because I am going to trim about 1-2 inches off and I wanted to see how long it was before I cut it. I've decided that I am going to transition back to natural because I really like wearing protective styles, but I can't get twists and braids to stay for very long. Also, I think the perm made my hair overly porous. Here are pics of my straight hair:


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> Checking in to make sure my BSL ladies that may be close to or in Boston are okay!!



I was Born in Boston and this makes me so sad. I second that.


----------



## itsjusthair88

I took the African threaded "twists" down to do the LOC method with water (condish & a bit of AOJ added in), seal with EVCO and then SM restorative conditioner on the top. Then I really twisted my hair in preparation of a nice twist-out for this weekend's event (dinner Thursday/a gallery opening Friday/brunch bday party on Sunday). I haven't worn my hair "out" in a while, so we'll see...

And I hope all the Boston ladies are doing well! Please check in!


----------



## Evolving78

trinity8mod8 said:


> I straightened my hair today because I am going to trim about 1-2 inches off and I wanted to see how long it was before I cut it. I've decided that I am going to transition back to natural because I really like wearing protective styles, but I can't get twists and braids to stay for very long. Also, I think the perm made my hair overly porous. Here are pics of my straight hair:
> 
> View attachment 205119
> 
> View attachment 205121
> 
> View attachment 205123
> 
> View attachment 205125
> 
> View attachment 205127



you don't need to cut that much off.  just a light dusting, unless you are going to be doing mini chops while transitioning?


----------



## Cattypus1

trinity8mod8 said:


> I straightened my hair today because I am going to trim about 1-2 inches off and I wanted to see how long it was before I cut it. I've decided that I am going to transition back to natural because I really like wearing protective styles, but I can't get twists and braids to stay for very long. Also, I think the perm made my hair overly porous. Here are pics of my straight hair:



Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## GettingKinky

trinity8mod8 I am drooling over your hair. It looks so shiny and healthy!


----------



## KiWiStyle

trinity8mod8 said:


> I straightened my hair today because I am going to trim about 1-2 inches off and I wanted to see how long it was before I cut it. I've decided that I am going to transition back to natural because I really like wearing protective styles, but I can't get twists and braids to stay for very long. Also, I think the perm made my hair overly porous. Here are pics of my straight hair:



Gorgeous hair!!  

BTW, when I first started my hhj, my hair was severely porous.  During the strand test, my hair would float all the way to the bottom, lol.   I just did another strand test a few weeks back and I was shocked to learn I'm now either low or normal porosity, the strand sat (not floated) on top of the water.  I account this to using Roux Porosity control conditioner in my weekly DC.  I backed off of it since so I can at least be/stay normal.  I wasn't surprised because my last relaxer back in January, my stylist commented on how shiny my hair was.  I equate shiny hair to flat cuticles .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey guys...I am feeling a bit over my hair. Have been for the last month.  I think it's definitely time to braid it up. My retention has been meh....I don't feel like doing anything with it. Over it. This isnt my 'growing time' of the year...but still. Usually when I get like this, I need a break.

Box braids coming up. Likely this week.

Will soon post some of the styles I wore recently as part of my 'length check/update'.


----------



## trinity8mod8

shortdub78 yeah I like doing mini chops. I guess it gets me mentally prepared lol. I cut my hair from shoulder to chin length before I did the big chop. I just cut my hair to shoulder length but I won't cut it any shorter. Here's my new length:



Cattypus1 and GettingKinky thanks ladies

KiWiStyle thanks for the info. I will look into porosity control conditioner. I can tell that my hair is overly porous now because it absorbs so much water that it feels very heavy, but it won't retain the moisture and then it would get super dry. And if I used a butter or conditioner to try to keep the moisture in it would just get overly greasy. Then I try to protective style to get it out of the way and it unravels.


----------



## KiWiStyle

trinity8mod8 said:


> shortdub78 yeah I like doing mini chops. I guess it gets me mentally prepared lol. I cut my hair from shoulder to chin length before I did the big chop. I just cut my hair to shoulder length but I won't cut it any shorter. Here's my new length:
> 
> Cattypus1 and GettingKinky thanks ladies
> 
> KiWiStyle thanks for the info. I will look into porosity control conditioner. I can tell that my hair is overly porous now because it absorbs so much water that it feels very heavy, but it won't retain the moisture and then it would get super dry. And if I used a butter or conditioner to try to keep the moisture in it would just get overly greasy. Then I try to protective style to get it out of the way and it unravels.



Yeah my hair would air dry in what seems like only a few minutes.  Now I'm like, dang it ain't dry yet, lol.  And like you said, it would get super wet super fast.  The Roux PC Shampoo is awesome too.  It has sulfates in it which I normally don't bother with but I promise you, my hair feels great every time after I use it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Decided to cowash today and followed it up with a nice DC. Added my leave in and sealed and then twisted into a low bun. Nothing fancy lol


----------



## GettingKinky

I was completely ignoring my hair goal of giving up my brush to smooth my edges when making buns and ponytails. But now I'm tired of seeing broken hairs in my brush and i don't want my edges to get thin so I'm changing my ways. This morning I used my wide tooth comb, followed by my medium tooth comb, my hands, and a spray bottle of water and it turned our wearable. I'm going to try and keep this up.


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> I was completely ignoring my hair goal of giving up my brush to smooth my edges when making buns and ponytails. But now I'm tired of seeing broken hairs in my brush and i don't want my edges to get thin so I'm changing my ways. This morning I used my wide tooth comb, followed by my medium tooth comb, my hands, and a spray bottle of water and it turned our wearable. I'm going to try and keep this up.



Your pony is just beautiful!!  Dreaming of the day...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Went shopping for things to ship back to PR today and picked up some Shea Moisture and Nubian Heritage or whatever its called that was on clearance.  I was VERY tempted to buy another dye because my color is just nonexistent now, but I'm gonna hold out until I hit BSL.


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks KiWiStyle! This braidout pony has been my staple when I don't feel like wearing a bun.


----------



## nazjha

i took out u part wig on thursday,washed and straigtened my hair. I had my wig sewed on for 7.5 weeks and soooo excited to see my inch of growth!!!
What I got: HORRIBLE ENDS!!! Which I was upset about but I knew it was just a matter of time, its been ten months since the last time I dusted. So, not going to crazy I trimmed about....1/2 inch off oh and the right side is slightly longer but oh well. I deal with that later. Excuse my "dead awkward" looking hand lol and the american eagle band. lol I wear boxers around the house.

Before Trim:


After Trim:






My ends look sparse and see through but it is only because my middle grows faster then my back does and my middle is longer than the hair on the bottom. So the back just hasn't caught up to the middle in length.

Regime into next hair update June 30th:
Hair braided under  my 3/4ths wig for the next 5 weeks, take the wig off wash and deep condition, allow hair to breathe for a week then back under the wig until check in time.

Originally my goal was to real BSL by June 30th buuuut due to my ends...we shall see. Happy Hair Growing!!!


----------



## kinky curlygenie

Hi ladies just checking in, iv had a few dusting sessions bt I have not had the time or the energy for my hair, iv had soo much uni wrk n now iv got lots more work to do. At the mo iv got crotchet braids but I'm thinkin of gting a wig bc I'm really lazy my hair looks like okay condition. I hope every1 is still on thr path to BSL i c a lot of ladies that are looking really close soo well done Xx


----------



## g.lo

added some silk peptide powder to my Dc, oh boy my hair feels like butta! first time trying this!


----------



## Seamonster

nazjha Looks like your left side made BSL, so the rest is sure to make it by June.  this is very exciting!


----------



## ImanAdero

Got some cutting shears so I will do a nice dusting when I take these braids out. I plan to take a quarter inch off braid by braid. 

Hopefully the girl who does my hair won't need to trim more than I already have (in 3 weeks haha)


----------



## daae

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey guys...I am feeling a bit over my hair. Have been for the last month.  I think it's definitely time to braid it up. My retention has been meh....I don't feel like doing anything with it. Over it. This isnt my 'growing time' of the year...but still. Usually when I get like this, I need a break.
> 
> Box braids coming up. Likely this week.
> 
> Will soon post some of the styles I wore recently as part of my 'length check/update'.



Been feeling like this too.  Nearly done with my braids!


----------



## nazjha

Seamonster said:


> nazjha Looks like your left side made BSL, so the rest is sure to make it by June.  this is very exciting!



lol Seamonster yeah I noticed.Hopefully the rest will to *fingers crossed* but I won't be satisfied until my back reaches bsl which probably wont be until december. :/


----------



## grace4et

Current hair length-above apl

Relaxed

BSL goal month-sept

Current Reggie and styling choices-i find that only dusting my ends here and there and mostly after a  relaxer helps me to retain length and cowash and deep condition weekly  then air dry in a bun. i never do full trims but this is what works for  my hair. i used to get dominican wash and sets and let them blow dry  only the roots but ive been staying away from the heat as of around late  february and using above method and have a nice amount of new  growth.....will post pics after next relaxer mid or end of may in june

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?-I cut out blow dryers, hooded dryers between relaxers

sorry cant figure out how to post pic in this post but it is attached


----------



## mscece1

Checking in ladies, I flat ironed my hair tonight so I thought I'd post my progress thus far. I did trim off 1 inch a little over a month ago. My ends were dry and nasty, I really need  to step up my dc treatments. 

The first pic was in October the second was taken tonight.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

Sorry Ladies!  I'm all late to the party.  I just had an aha moment and remembered how to find the mentions in my profile. DUH!

SimJam, shortdub78, NikkiQ, itsjusthair88, Thank you for the warm welcome and no I'm not BSL...yet.  My profile pic (blue shirt) was taken a year ago.  I really need to change it so I'm not deceiving anyone. 



SimJam said:


> @Ms_CoCo37 you really do look BSL already
> 
> sorry to hear about your loss, thats the thing sometimes life happens, then we have to brush our selves off, re-group and get going


 


shortdub78 said:


> girl! go join the MBL challenge!  and take Starronda with you!


 


NikkiQ said:


> You tell em @shortdub78!!
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.


 


itsjusthair88 said:


> Welcome @Ms_CoCo37 and @Starronda to the challenge...even though you are both already BSL  lol, we're happy to have you!
> 
> So, today I had a revelation: I was jogging (or what I call jogging) and then I went to my car and took my vits and drank some water and it hit me. Between October and Christmas, I had a LOT of growth and retention, like a crazy amount. And I had to think what I was doing at that time. I was working out (not religiously), drinking at least 100oz of H20 a day and taking vitamins _daily_ and I was PS'ing hardcore under wigs and then...?
> 
> I stopped.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Who knows, but I stopped and I need to pick it back up like yesterday. I really don't want to wear wigs anymore, but I think I am going to just take the L and get my hair in a beehive and grab a new short wig to have fun with. I'm also using NJoy's old sulfur mix and using the LOC method.
> 
> I graduate in June, I want to _at least_ get back what I've lost the last 2 months and be back on track to make BSL by my 3rd Nappiversary in October.


 
itsjusthair88, now that you've made your revelation I'm sure you'll get to your goal in June.  What is the LOC method?


----------



## NikkiQ

Ms_CoCo37 the LOC method is using Liquid Oil  and Cream to moisturize your hair. I use it and Love it!!!

OAN today is another fly day. Bittersweet leaving but I'm ready to get back to my hubby and fur babies. Plus my head is itching like crazy!!!


----------



## Evolving78

mscece1 said:


> Checking in ladies, I flat ironed my hair tonight so I thought I'd post my progress thus far. I did trim off 1 inch a little over a month ago. My ends were dry and nasty, I really need  to step up my dc treatments.
> 
> The first pic was in October the second was taken tonight.



you got some good growth there!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

NikkiQ said:


> Ms_CoCo37 the LOC method is using Liquid Oil  and Cream to moisturize your hair. I use it and Love it!!!
> 
> OAN today is another fly day. Bittersweet leaving but I'm ready to get back to my hubby and fur babies. Plus my head is itching like crazy!!!



NikkiQ, I'm definitely gonna have to try the LOC method. It sounds like something my hair would love. What kind of cream do you use?


----------



## NikkiQ

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> NikkiQ, I'm definitely gonna have to try the LOC method. It sounds like something my hair would love. What kind of cream do you use?



I use Shea Moisture yucca and aloe thickening milk. My hair loves that stuff.


----------



## naturalagain2

4 weeks in this protective style. I'm ready to take this out this weekend!


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle

what time is your appointment?  i really wanna know how it turns out. i would love to go to a stylist, but i am really scared.  not scared of them ruining my hair, but scared of what they might think of how i have been caring for it.  i guess that is just paranoia.  the last time i went to a stylist, she didn't have anything bad to say, but that was last year in the summer.  

i just hear a lot of stories of stylists criticizing or trying to find something wrong with their client's practices.  i remember years ago, i got laughed at for requesting a consultation, asking a stylist to dust my hair, coming into the salon with an oil prepoo treatment ( i used to like to sit under the dryer for 10 mins with it before i got washed) etc...

plus, i have been really trying to work on the condition of my hair since my last touchup to make sure it is strong enough to handle a stylist.  see i am very gentle with my hair, but no matter how gentle a stylist is, they will not be as gentle as me.  i don't want someone causing breakage detangling my hair.


----------



## Mjon912

Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA, with baby no. 2 due in May me and the Hubby thought now would be a perfect time to take the first steps to starting our own business =\ so crazy!!!! My life is all over the place right now! 
I totally missed our length check =(... Next time I wash my hair I'm going to go back and read through the thread, I'm sure everyone is making great progress!!! Happy Hair Growing Ladies =)


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> what time is your appointment?  i really wanna know how it turns out. i would love to go to a stylist, but i am really scared.  not scared of them ruining my hair, but scared of what they might think of how i have been caring for it.  i guess that is just paranoia.  the last time i went to a stylist, she didn't have anything bad to say, but that was last year in the summer.
> 
> i just hear a lot of stories of stylists criticizing or trying to find something wrong with their client's practices.  i remember years ago, i got laughed at for requesting a consultation, asking a stylist to dust my hair, coming into the salon with an oil prepoo treatment ( i used to like to sit under the dryer for 10 mins with it before i got washed) etc...
> 
> plus, i have been really trying to work on the condition of my hair since my last touchup to make sure it is strong enough to handle a stylist.  see i am very gentle with my hair, but no matter how gentle a stylist is, they will not be as gentle as me.  i don't want someone causing breakage detangling my hair.



shortdub78 My appointment is at 1p. I just prepped my hair; thoroughly finger detangled in four sections and applied roux porosity control conditioner and chi silk infusion to my length and organix coconut milk anti-breakage serum on my ends only to prevent relaxer run off over processing and breakage. My hair is now in four Celie braids and ready for her to quickly and easily manipulate my hair.

I looove my stylist, she is sweet as pie.  She is very knowledgable about taking care of hair and is very, very receptive to knew practices.  There are a few things she does that a I don't agree with but she kindly make adjustments at my request.  She believes in the mid-relaxer moisture step oppose to protein and she loves high heat but will turn that flat iron down to 100 if I asked, lol.  I asked before my last relaxer if I could bring my Aphogee 2-minute for a the relaxer mid-step and she was so appreciative that I had the discussion in private before my appointment and even said if she liked it, she may implement it herself.  

Also, if I say cut, she'll cut..,if I say trim, she'll trim and if I say dust, she'll dust.  She turns me toward the mirror when she cuts and she shows me the products she uses and explains their purpose.  She is always on-time and if she is late by a few minutes she'll call me before my appointment and more importantly, she doesn't over book, EVER!  I'm usually out in 2 hours but then again my appointments are usually weekdays early mornings.  Once I needed a specific time and she told me I might have to sit because she already had a client at that time and would fit me in, then asked if that was ok.  As for relaxer application, she does EXACTLY what you ask.  When i first started going to her my nape was all damaged and breaking at lightening speed...not any more!  my last relaxer, i discussed strengthening the front of my hair so we texlaxed the front area and will continue to do so until its long and strong enough to handle the relaxer staying in longer. I highly recommend her if anyone is in the Chicago area.  The salon is in the hood and isn't the best looking but it's not the worse either.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

Three days in a row without using a brush!  I'm being good . I wish i had figured this out sooner, I think my edges are going to thank me. 

On the other hand I've worn a ponytail for at least a week now and my hair is constantly rubbing on my shirt. I don't see short broken hairs, but I'm sure I'm hurting my retention. But I am just sooo sick of buns. I have to let my hair be at least a little free.


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78 My appointment is at 1p. I just prepped my hair; thoroughly finger detangled in four sections and applied roux porosity control conditioner and chi silk infusion to my length and organix coconut milk anti-breakage serum on my ends only to prevent relaxer run off over processing and breakage. My hair is now in four Celie braids and ready for her to quickly and easily manipulate my hair.
> 
> I looove my stylist, she is sweet as pie.  She is very knowledgable about taking care of hair and is very, very receptive to knew practices.  There are a few things she does that a I don't agree with but she kindly make adjustments at my request.  She believes in the mid-relaxer moisture step oppose to protein and she loves high heat but will turn that flat iron down to 100 if I asked, lol.  I asked before my last relaxer if I could bring my Aphogee 2-minute for a the relaxer mid-step and she was so appreciative that I had the discussion in private before my appointment and even said if she liked it, she may implement it herself.
> 
> Also, if I say cut, she'll cut..,if I say trim, she'll trim and if I say dust, she'll dust.  She turns me toward the mirror when she cuts and she shows me the products she uses and explains their purpose.  She is always on-time and if she is late by a few minutes she'll call me before my appointment and more importantly, she doesn't over book, EVER!  I'm usually out in 2 hours but then again my appointments are usually weekdays early mornings.  Once I needed a specific time and she told me I might have to sit because she already had a client at that time and would fit me in, then asked if that was ok.  As for relaxer application, she does EXACTLY what you ask.  When i first started going to her my nape was all damaged and breaking at lightening speed...not any more!  my last relaxer, i discussed strengthening the front of my hair so we texlaxed the front area and will continue to do so until its long and strong enough to handle the relaxer staying in longer. I highly recommend her if anyone is in the Chicago area.  The salon is in the hood and isn't the best looking but it's not the worse either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



pm her info. i don't mind the hood as long as there are no men in there smokin weed and watchin porn/shootin craps in the back!   yes that has happened before..... this one shop i went to on 107th halsted.  i love her, but i couldn't go back!


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> pm her info. i don't mind the hood as long as there are no men in there smokin weed and watchin porn/shootin craps in the back!   yes that has happened before..... this one shop i went to on 107th halsted.  i love her, but i couldn't go back!



Oh no, it's nothing like that, lol!  It's decent.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

i need to hurry up and rinse this conditioner out.  i am not trying to get mushy head! i had it in for about 40 mins.  i don't have the type of hair where i can leave conditioner in all day.


----------



## daae

finished my braids!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Been doing some research on tea rinses and ayurvedics. Anyone uses these? If so what and how?? TIA


----------



## newnyer

daae said:


> finished my braids!



Pics or it didn't happen. Lol


----------



## newnyer

Need to wash and DC thi	s weave reallt soon...but I only have enough energy to cowash....IF I can even do that. :-(


----------



## jprayze

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Been doing some research on tea rinses and ayurvedics. Anyone uses these? If so what and how?? TIA



Black tea is the BEST for shedding!  I like to spray it on under my DC and rinse it all out.  You can also spray a bit more during the final rinse.  I'm real simple with this stuff; I also use green and chamomile from time to time.

The caffeine in green tea should also help with shedding but it's not as much as black.  Caffeine is also supposed to stimulate growth as well, guess I should put a pot of tea on right now 

I also have peppermint tea that I haven't used yet.  When I have fresh herbs like rosemary, I will throw them in while my tea is brewing.


----------



## KiWiStyle

APRIL Length Check:  

Back from the salon and I'm so disappointed I could literally cry :-(.  My hair didn't grow in 12 weeks!  12 weeks!!  Either that or it has been breaking the whole time.  My hair is super healthy and no split ends, WTF!  Besides see thru ends which i'm trying to decide if i should even it now or continue to dust until its all even (about 1").  My profile picture was taken the end of December-2012, this is my hair today:
View attachment 205367
I know I said I would make full APL but I was looking for a little surprise, I'm surprised alright.  I feel like I have gotten nowhere fast...I do everything right, EVERYTHING and I can't seem to benefit from all my hard work, dedication and discipline.  

BSL for me is line 7/8 top/bottom of bra, at this rate, there is no way I'm going to make my goal in December.  

I'm off to drink my Bailey's and soak on my sorrows :-(.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

Hey ladies just sharing my week in hair so far.  Finally getting used to no heat!  But planning to flat iron next week for MBL length check then no more heat until June 

Washngo and then banana clip bun


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

jprayze said:


> Black tea is the BEST for shedding!  I like to spray it on under my DC and rinse it all out.  You can also spray a bit more during the final rinse.  I'm real simple with this stuff; I also use green and chamomile from time to time.
> 
> The caffeine in green tea should also help with shedding but it's not as much as black.  Caffeine is also supposed to stimulate growth as well, guess I should put a pot of tea on right now
> 
> I also have peppermint tea that I haven't used yet.  When I have fresh herbs like rosemary, I will throw them in while my tea is brewing.



Thanks jprayze I actually went and purchased some black and green tea but didnt wanna use them til I had more info on how to use. How often are you applying your rinse?


----------



## jprayze

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Thanks jprayze I actually went and purchased some black and green tea but didnt wanna use them til I had more info on how to use. How often are you applying your rinse?



I don't do it hardly as often as I should.  I would like to do it biweekly.


----------



## NikkiQ

Finally home after the longest day of flying I've had in a LONG time!!! I sat next to this guy on the flight from Miami to San Juan that LOVES natural hair.  He kept touching it. I let him...he was GAWJUS!!!


----------



## GrowAHead

shortdub KiWiStyle

How many people in this challenge live in the Chi? We may have to coordinate a meet up!


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> APRIL Length Check:
> 
> Back from the salon and I'm so disappointed I could literally cry :-(.  My hair didn't grow in 12 weeks!  12 weeks!!  Either that or it has been breaking the whole time.  My hair is super healthy and no split ends, WTF!  Besides see thru ends which i'm trying to decide if i should even it now or continue to dust until its all even (about 1").  My profile picture was taken the end of December-2012, this is my hair today:
> 
> I know I said I would make full APL but I was looking for a little surprise, I'm surprised alright.  I feel like I have gotten nowhere fast...I do everything right, EVERYTHING and I can't seem to benefit from all my hard work, dedication and discipline.
> 
> BSL for me is line 7/8 top/bottom of bra, at this rate, there is no way I'm going to make my goal in December.
> 
> I'm off to drink my Bailey's and soak on my sorrows :-(.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I feel your pain(BIG HUG)...the very reason I've not posted my length-check.  I really made me sad but I know my hair is in good shape I just didn't get the length I was expecting.  I think we can still make our goals if we keep the faith...and our regis. Tomorrow is my anniversary and we're going to celebrate but I've decided to straighten my hair and actually do the length-check and live with the results, whatever they are.


----------



## Cattypus1

GrowAHead said:


> shortdub KiWiStyle
> 
> How many people in this challenge live in the Chi? We may have to coordinate a meet up!



awwww...I don't. I want to come, too!


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay I don't think I'm going to last until this weekend to wash my hair. My scalp is cursing me out something fierce right now. If nothing else, I'll cowash or condition cleanse it tomorrow.


----------



## deedoswell

KiWiStyle said:


> APRIL Length Check:
> 
> Back from the salon and I'm so disappointed I could literally cry :-(.  My hair didn't grow in 12 weeks!  12 weeks!!  Either that or it has been breaking the whole time.  My hair is super healthy and no split ends, WTF!  Besides see thru ends which i'm trying to decide if i should even it now or continue to dust until its all even (about 1").  My profile picture was taken the end of December-2012, this is my hair today:
> View attachment 205367
> I know I said I would make full APL but I was looking for a little surprise, I'm surprised alright.  I feel like I have gotten nowhere fast...I do everything right, EVERYTHING and I can't seem to benefit from all my hard work, dedication and discipline.
> 
> BSL for me is line 7/8 top/bottom of bra, at this rate, there is no way I'm going to make my goal in December.
> 
> I'm off to drink my Bailey's and soak on my sorrows :-(.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Healthy hair....no split ends! Leave it alone - no cutting!  I know exactly how you feel but you know when you hair is healthy or not - you know your hair -and it looks good to me.  Leave it alone.  Just keep doing what you've been doing.  Have that Bailey's, wrap your hair up and forget about it!


----------



## deedoswell

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Been doing some research on tea rinses and ayurvedics. Anyone uses these? If so what and how?? TIA



I just started back on the tea rinses because my hair was shedding a lot!  Seems to have calmed down some.  I just ordered brahmi powder and alma.  this will be my first time using....so hopefully my hair will like it.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

deedoswell said:


> I just started back on the tea rinses because my hair was shedding a lot!  Seems to have calmed down some.  I just ordered brahmi powder and alma.  this will be my first time using....so hopefully my hair will like it.



Please let me know how you like the Brahmi and Alma powders. I want to try these as well as Bhringraj and Shikakai powder.


----------



## lamaria211

Mjon912 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA, with baby no. 2 due in May me and the Hubby thought now would be a perfect time to take the first steps to starting our own business =\ so crazy!!!! My life is all over the place right now!
> I totally missed our length check =(... Next time I wash my hair I'm going to go back and read through the thread, I'm sure everyone is making great progress!!! Happy Hair Growing Ladies =)



congrats on the baby and the buisness. i no what you mean, after baby #3 im lucky if i get to DC once a week and posting is hit or miss. The best of luck to you!


----------



## mscece1

KiWiStyle, I understand your frustration sometimes I don't see any growth at all for a couple of months and then out of the blue I will have a major spurt. I'm sure you will make your goal by the end of the year don't give it. I often have to remind myself its a journey not a race


----------



## jprayze

mscece1 said:


> @KiWiStyle, I understand your frustration sometimes I don't see any growth at all for a couple of months and then out of the blue I will have a major spurt. I'm sure you will make your goal by the end of the year don't give it. I often have to remind myself its a journey not a race


 
ITA...plus the summer growth spurt is coming.


----------



## deedoswell

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Please let me know how you like the Brahmi and Alma powders. I want to try these as well as Bhringraj and Shikakai powder.



I will.  I'm excited about trying them....they should be arriving sometime next week!


----------



## daae

newnyer said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. Lol



Will post pics later.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhhh! Feeling completely overwhelmed today. Gotta try to unpack, catch up on school work for the week, and try to get the house back in order. You know that SOs/DHs can never keep a house clean the way you like it  I'm thinking of washing my hair tonight in the shower and letting the DC sit overnight. My hair kinda needs it.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> I feel your pain(BIG HUG)...the very reason I've not posted my length-check.  I really made me sad but I know my hair is in good shape I just didn't get the length I was expecting.  I think we can still make our goals if we keep the faith...and our regis. Tomorrow is my anniversary and we're going to celebrate but I've decided to straighten my hair and actually do the length-check and live with the results, whatever they are.



Yes, I remember you going thru this last month. I'm cautiously optimistic I can meet my goal thanks to the encouragement from some of the fab ladies here.  I second keeping the faith .  

Happy Anniversary!!  How many years?? Be sure to post your results.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> awwww...I don't. I want to come, too!



Sure, why not!?!?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

deedoswell said:


> Healthy hair....no split ends! Leave it alone - no cutting!  I know exactly how you feel but you know when you hair is healthy or not - you know your hair -and it looks good to me.  Leave it alone.  Just keep doing what you've been doing.  Have that Bailey's, wrap your hair up and forget about it!



and that's exactly what I did.  I had my Bailey's, put my hair up and said *** it, it is what it is.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

mscece1 said:


> KiWiStyle, I understand your frustration sometimes I don't see any growth at all for a couple of months and then out of the blue I will have a major spurt. I'm sure you will make your goal by the end of the year don't give it. I often have to remind myself its a journey not a race



This is true, I'm working on managing my expectations.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> ITA...plus the summer growth spurt is coming.



I know my DD get a huge summer growth spurts and now I'm hoping I will too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

I couldn't wait. I had to wash this mess. It felt like that shampoo session took FOREVER! I guess that's how you know your hair is getting longer when it takes longer to shampoo and apply DC.


----------



## itsjusthair88

KiWiStyle said:


> APRIL Length Check:
> 
> Back from the salon and I'm so disappointed I could literally cry :-(.  My hair didn't grow in 12 weeks!  12 weeks!!  Either that or it has been breaking the whole time.  My hair is super healthy and no split ends, WTF!  Besides see thru ends which i'm trying to decide if i should even it now or continue to dust until its all even (about 1").  My profile picture was taken the end of December-2012, this is my hair today:
> 
> I know I said I would make full APL but I was looking for a little surprise, I'm surprised alright.  I feel like I have gotten nowhere fast...I do everything right, EVERYTHING and I can't seem to benefit from all my hard work, dedication and discipline.
> 
> BSL for me is line 7/8 top/bottom of bra, at this rate, there is no way I'm going to make my goal in December.
> 
> I'm off to drink my Bailey's and soak on my sorrows :-(.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I know how you feel, and all I can say is, I'm sorry and give you a big hug. You didn't have any setbacks and it may just be the winter is being stingy (it's definitely being stingy with me). I think in the Spring and Summer, you will see a LOT more growth.

We've made it this far, I know we can make it to BSL! 

I just wanted to show the bun I did today on stretched hair with some Marley hair added.

Sent from my iPad...so clearly the typos are not my fault


----------



## KiWiStyle

itsjusthair88 said:


> I know how you feel, and all I can say is, I'm sorry and give you a big hug. You didn't have any setbacks and it may just be the winter is being stingy (it's definitely being stingy with me). I think in the Spring and Summer, you will see a LOT more growth.
> 
> We've made it this far, I know we can make it to BSL!
> 
> I just wanted to show the bun I did today on stretched hair with some Marley hair added.
> 
> Sent from my iPad...so clearly the typos are not my fault



Thanks itsjusthair88 ;-).  I love that style!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## laylaaa

Cut off 2.5"... :/ I meant to do just 1" but I got carried away. But on the upside, I only have 3" out of the original 8" left to grow out now so it's all good. Time flies when you're natural!


----------



## GettingKinky

jprayze said:


> Hey ladies just sharing my week in hair so far.  Finally getting used to no heat!  But planning to flat iron next week for MBL length check then no more heat until June
> 
> Washngo and then banana clip bun



jprayze I love your no heat styles. I think you're right, getting used to no heat requires a mindset change. Before I started my HHJ, if every hair wasn't in place I didn't think my hair was presentable. Therefore I dry combed it every day and used my curling iron every day . Now I'm much more relaxed and don't feel the need to control my hair as much, but getting to this point took time and there were days I had to force myself to go out even though my hair wasn't 100% the way I wanted it.


----------



## GettingKinky

KiWiStyle  as long as your hair is healthy, which it sounds like it is, length will come. Enjoy your drink and forget your hair for awhile.


----------



## growbaby

I've been in the same 2 flat twists bunned at the back for 4 days now  ... So proud


----------



## mami2010

Some pics, I've been so busy with so many things. I have a min to post some pics for you ladies.   Miss y'all


----------



## Evolving78

mami2010 said:


> Some pics, I've been so busy with so many things. I have a min to post some pics for you ladies.   Miss y'all



wow!  i am proud of you lady!  i can't wait for you to make MBL!  is hubby pulling on that?  don't answer that!


----------



## mami2010

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> wow!  i am proud of you lady!  i can't wait for you to make MBL!  is hubby pulling on that?  don't answer that!



Thanks!!! Lol you wicked


----------



## NikkiQ

That was one of the best detangling sessions I've ever had! I used Proclaim cholesterol and this Bioinfusion DC I picked up from Walgreens a few months back. Braiding it up now. I feel like a clean and normal human being again. Amazing what clean hair does to a person


----------



## GettingKinky

I go to my stylist every 8 weeks for a color cellophane treatment to color my grays and usually by week 8 I really need it. My next appointment is next Thursday but I barely have any gray!!  I think it's because I completely gave up shampoo and reduced my washing frequency from 2x to 1x per week. I'm so happy maybe I can have my appointments every 10 weeks. Since I get my touch up every other time that would mean I stretch 20 weeks instead of 16!!


----------



## NikkiQ

I've decided for my Dirty Thirty birthday (idk why my friends are calling it that but whatever) that I'm taking a trip to St. Croix for the weekend and I want to take a water flipping action pic like growbaby with BSL hair...and dammit I will be BSL!


----------



## GettingKinky

mami2010 your arms and back are awesome!!   What kind of workout do you do?  Heavy weights?


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes, I remember you going thru this last month. I'm cautiously optimistic I can meet my goal thanks to the encouragement from some of the fab ladies here.  I second keeping the faith .
> 
> Happy Anniversary!!  How many years?? Be sure to post your results.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you...20 wonderful years!  We went zip lining at the only underground zip lines in the world. We had a ball!


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Sure, why not!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Since I'm not in Chi-town I gonna need some notice...LOL


----------



## GettingKinky

Off topic- but does anyone here use Aubrey Organics skin care products?  I'm thinking I put all this effort into using natural hair care products, I should put as much care an effort into my skin care. Their products are a bit pricey, but maybe they are worth it.


----------



## Seamonster

KiWiStyle so glad you are feeling better, I really dreaded doing a winter length check because it is so lackluster. So I followed my length check with a pomegranate blackberry cadillac margarita with a grand marnier chaser. My hair appeared to have grown a lot more by the time I finished the cocktail so I had another to seal it in; Now I am back on track to make my hair goals for the year. 

@gettinkinky Ltown has some yummy sounding skin products for sale.


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> Thank you...20 wonderful years!  We went zip lining at the only underground zip lines in the world. We had a ball!



congrats to you and hubby on 20 years!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

Morning!  Just checking in.  I've been doing the Terressentials Mud Wash Detox all week.  I actually made a wonderful tea spritzer and I've been using that combined with some oils I made.  The teas were made with horsetail, nettle, linden flower, lavendar and Bergamot EO.  It is divine!!!!  I think I may have found my new staple.


----------



## Saga

Pulled one of my twists down the other day and found out that I am only an inch and some change away, an iiiiiinch!!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Pulled one of my twists down the other day and found out that I am only an inch and some change away, an iiiiiinch!!!!


 
DanceOnTheSkylines, I love your mini twists!  I so want to do them, but I'm a lazy slug.  I just need to bite the bullet and do them.  How long did it take for you to do yours?


----------



## Saga

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> DanceOnTheSkylines, I love your mini twists!  I so want to do them, but I'm a lazy slug.  I just need to bite the bullet and do them.  How long did it take for you to do yours?



Thanks girl! This time I did loose-strand twists, which are about 3x the size of my mini-twists. Any twists usually take a day or two for me, but that's because I take a lot of breaks. I'd say you can do them in 5 hours depending on their diameter, how stretched your hair is, and the length of your hair. If you get tired, just throw it up in a pony tail and continue the next days. You don't have to dedicate a whole day if you're short of time.


----------



## NikkiQ

Me and my Celies have been reunited and it feels so Goooooooood! Sorry. I just had to sing it as I typed it. In a good mood. It's Friday and yesterday's wash session was one of the best I've ever had. Barely any shed hairs. No broken pieces. Gotta get back in the groove of taking my vits. Mom usually has Biotin that I can take, but she was fresh out so I slacked off. If I wanna make BSL by my birthday (and perhaps MBL by the end of the year since I am a CLBW sufferer and BSL and MBL are about the same anyway), I need to get back into the game!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Goodmorning ladies!!! On my way out to go shopping. Just thought i would share a pic of my hair this AM!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Goodmorning ladies!!! On my way out to go shopping. Just thought i would share a pic of my hair this AM!!!



Cute!!! How do you have it pinned on the side?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Here is another


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:


> Cute!!! How do you have it pinned on the side?



Thanks  I twisted it up on the side and back using hair pins.


----------



## itsjusthair88

This morning I had enough time to put in a set of chunky twists...I just can't wear my hair loose anymore, it takes too much manipulation and me and 2nd day hair have a nonexistent relationship.

Anyway, I did another round of Henna and this one didn't turn out as well, I think it was because of the mix I used, but that's okay; lost a little hair, but I know it was because I keep putting off that protein treatment. I'm going to bite the bullet and go buy the Aphogee.

HHJ!

Sent from my iPad...so clearly the typos are not my fault


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> I've decided for my Dirty Thirty birthday (idk why my friends are calling it that but whatever) that I'm taking a trip to St. Croix for the weekend and I want to take a water flipping action pic like growbaby with BSL hair...and dammit I will be BSL!



I'm tooooo pumped to see that pic! .. I was just thinking about that last week and I'm super ready to take another water hair flip pic and see the length difference


----------



## crlsweetie912

I couldn't upload pictures for anything. Late length check...


----------



## mami2010

GettingKinky I do very heavy weights for a female... My husband makes me push myself to the max. 

Day 1 - chest
Day 2 - back and bicep
Day 3 - shoulders and triceps
Day 4 - legs 

After legs one off day then start back with day one. Cardio as needed since my body fat is low.


----------



## Guinan

mami2010 said:


> GettingKinky I do very heavy weights for a female... My husband makes me push myself to the max.
> 
> Day 1 - chest
> Day 2 - back and bicep
> Day 3 - shoulders and triceps
> Day 4 - legs
> 
> After legs one off day then start back with day one. Cardio as needed since my body fat is low.



I think ima have to copy that reggie. How long do u do it for? Do u use free weights, the machines or both?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## mami2010

pelohello said:
			
		

> I think ima have to copy that reggie. How long do u do it for? Do u use free weights, the machines or both?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



About 1 hour each session... I do free weights and machines. I can message you the full details.


----------



## daae

Gosh, i suck at braiding my hair.


----------



## growbaby

Took down my flat twists of 5 days and cowashed with Aussie 3 min moist and went to work. So a relaxed wash N go? It's dry now I like the look.


----------



## NikkiQ

In order to combat these SSKs I'm going to blow dry and flat iron my hair once a month.  Plus I want my Christmas flat irons to last longer before fluffing up. I gotta stop being so paranoid about using heat.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Guinan

mami2010 said:


> About 1 hour each session... I do free weights and machines. I can message you the full details.



Yes, please do thank u!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> In order to combat these SSKs I'm going to blow dry and flat iron my hair once a month.  Plus I want my Christmas flat irons to last longer before fluffing up. I gotta stop being so paranoid about using heat.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



I'm starting back 2 flat ironing too! I've been getting lots of knots. So ima flat iron & just pony it.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## daae

New braids

Eek.


----------



## polished07

I need to just speak and believe BSL is coming soon!!!! Took this pic today think I'm gonna try and surprise myself come June no more faux checking for length until then


----------



## Froreal3

Checking in: Nothing new to report. Been oiling with NJoy's new mix every night. I try to co-wash twice a week, but most times it has been once (or shampoo). Sunday night, I co-washed, Dced with SD Vanilla Silk under a Hair Therapy Wrap, moisturized and sealed with Darcy's Pumpkin Seed and GSO with a little SD End-Tegrity serum on the ends. 

Last night, I did a quick co-wash, moisturized with Darcy's Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream and sealed with GSO.

Today I did a nice hard workout. I'm beat...ready for bed.


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello- where have you been hiding? 


mami2010- how heavy is heavy? I do P90X, but my arms still have a ways to go to look like yours. 

growbaby- I like your relaxed wash-n-go


----------



## jprayze

Think I'm going to throw this semi-perm color on my hair tonight.  I didn't even but it y'all, it was given to me so...I guess I will use it.

Wash day/night is starting now.


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> pelohello- where have you been hiding?
> 
> mami2010- how heavy is heavy? I do P90X, but my arms still have a ways to go to look like yours.
> 
> growbaby- I like your relaxed wash-n-go



Lol, I've been in lurker mode & consumed w/ the entertainment side of lhcf; it helps take my mind off my hair

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> Think I'm going to throw this semi-perm color on my hair tonight.  I didn't even but it y'all, it was given to me so...I guess I will use it.
> 
> Wash day/night is starting now.



All done.  Hair twisted.  Twistout tomorrow


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> Lol, I've been in lurker mode & consumed w/ the entertainment side of lhcf; it helps take my mind off my hair
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



pelohello me too!  I've been venturing to the health area and now I've been lurking in the skin care area. I need a reggie for my face. I should give it at least as much attention as my hair.


----------



## ojemba

ojemba said:


> This would be a leap for me but If I get 6 inches this year I should be very close to BSL again but now natural .
> I am currently shoulder length
> Natural
> I plan to wear ps for the most part of the year with maybe 1-2 week breaks
> I will co-wash every weeks or 2 max
> Moisturize every other day with spritz
> I will dust ends as needed.
> I will do a deep protein and moisture treatment before each PS
> PS of choice are full head weaves and braids.
> 
> 2013 Starting length
> 
> Current PS until March



Hey ladies I had to go back to find my first post because I wasn't sure if I had officially joined this challenge. 

Since me last post my hair has growning pretty good. I'm oiling my scalp every night with Njoys new oil and I've committed to PS until Dec. combined with eating better, working out and drinking lots of water I think I can make it.

March length check




April length check




I plan to Wear wigs with my hair braided in a beehive. I'll be cowashing 2x per week and plan to keep beehive for 4-6 weeks. 

This is my current wig - rpgshow ps000-s


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> pelohello me too!  I've been venturing to the health area and now I've been lurking in the skin care area. I need a reggie for my face. I should give it at least as much attention as my hair.



Yesss! I'm obsessed w/ the health & skin section. From reading those boards, I decided 2 start taking cholera(sp). I'm still reading that thread though. I've also started making my own face & body exfoliates. I really like the threads with the body transformations too. Its def helping me not to obsess over my hair, however every now & then I think I'm balding cause of all my shedding, lol.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> I've decided for my Dirty Thirty birthday (idk why my friends are calling it that but whatever) that I'm taking a trip to St. Croix for the weekend and I want to take a water flipping action pic like growbaby with BSL hair...and dammit I will be BSL!



I like that "dirty thirties". For my 30, me & my sis r going 2 Jamaica. I wanted 2 go 2 spain, but my sissy didn't want to. Its hard planning a bday for 2 people, we're identical twins. Ill have 2 post a pic of me & my sis one day, well if she let's me. We look alike, but slightly different.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> I like that "dirty thirties". For my 30, me & my sis r going 2 Jamaica. I wanted 2 go 2 spain, but my sissy didn't want to. Its hard planning a bday for 2 people, we're identical twins. Ill have 2 post a pic of me & my sis one day, well if she let's me. We look alike, but slightly different.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


 

Ooooh Jamaica??!! You guys are gonna be so close pelohello!! You hear that bajandoc86??


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> Yesss! I'm obsessed w/ the health & skin section. From reading those boards, I decided 2 start taking cholera(sp). I'm still reading that thread though. I've also started making my own face & body exfoliates. I really like the threads with the body transformations too. Its def helping me not to obsess over my hair, however every now & then I think I'm balding cause of all my shedding, lol.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



pelohello We must think alike. I just ordered some chlorella from amazon and I was just wondering where I could buy jars to keep my homemade face scrubs. And I'm resisting the urge to turn into a PJ with face products, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy the AO cleanser and mask and sunscreen.


----------



## NikkiQ

3 more days til 3 years post relaxer!!!


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> 3 more days til 3 years post relaxer!!!



Wow!  That is really quite an accomplishment.  Congratulations, your hair is beautiful.


----------



## NikkiQ

Cattypus1 said:


> Wow!  That is really quite an accomplishment.  Congratulations, your hair is beautiful.



Thanks Cattypus1! It feels like it flew by too. Can't wait to see how long it is when I make it 3 years post BC.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

i got this oil in my head and it is itchin!  i need to relax, but time is just not allowing me to do it.


----------



## bajandoc86

pelohello That;s awesome! Where you guys plan to stay...north coast or negril?

I know its not the typical tourist area but y'all should check out Portland. It is the most beautiful parish imho.


----------



## newnyer

Okay....I'm trying not to go into serious panic mode but I THINK I may have a bald spot from the past tension of this weave. Actually, I'm almost sure of it but partial denial is the only thing that is keeping me sane right now. :-(  It's in the one spot in the front of my horseshoe part where it was a little sore when I first got it sewn in...but after a few days it loosened up so I never paid attention.  So today I'm washing & DC'ing my leave out & started peeping my hair a little thin in that area & starting investigating...and I feel straight scalp!!! Pleaaassse don't let this be bad...please, please... 
I'll take a pic as soon as I get back to my house.  I'm so sad right now though, because my hair is already thinner than i'd like, lawd knows I can't cover a bald spot. *cry*

ETA: I don't even want to post this pic....it's CLEARLY a bald spot there. My 1st instinct would be to take this weave out ASAP...but #1 it's not even tight anymore so tension is no longer an issue- so how would it help @ this point anyway? & #2 I'm now scared that I may not even be able to cover up this spot w/o this weave right now.    I'm gonna go lie down...I'm depressed now.


----------



## keranikki

newnyer said:


> Okay....I'm trying not to go into serious panic mode but I THINK I may have a bald spot from the past tension of this weave. Actually, I'm almost sure of it but partial denial is the only thing that is keeping me sane right now. :-(  It's in the one spot in the front of my horseshoe part where it was a little sore when I first got it sewn in...but after a few days it loosened up so I never paid attention.  So today I'm washing & DC'ing my leave out & started peeping my hair a little thin in that area & starting investigating...and I feel straight scalp!!! Pleaaassse don't let this be bad...please, please...
> I'll take a pic as soon as I get back to my house.  I'm so sad right now though, because my hair is already thinner than i'd like, lawd knows I can't cover a bald spot. *cry*
> 
> ETA: I don't even want to post this pic....it's CLEARLY a bald spot there. My 1st instinct would be to take this weave out ASAP...but #1 it's not even tight anymore so tension is no longer an issue- so how would it help @ this point anyway? & #2 I'm now scared that I may not even be able to cover up this spot w/o this weave right now.    I'm gonna go lie down...I'm depressed now.



Take a deep breath. .. and relax.  Okay. I would take the weave out just so you can see the full extent of the damage.  Also,  just because the weave isn't tight anymore doesn't mean it's not giving tension on the weak area. Before you take the weave out,  I would buy a wig that would work for your active lifestyle to cover your hair while you nurse it back to health.  Stay patient,  stay calm,  please don't stress,  and your hair will how back stronger in no time. 
I've been where you are at right now, except my bald spot was on the front left side of my head. For a while I had no way to cover it up (allergic to most wigs), but I was able to use fat braids to cover it up as my hair grew.


----------



## Guinan

bajandoc86 said:


> pelohello That;s awesome! Where you guys plan to stay...north coast or negril?
> 
> I know its not the typical tourist area but y'all should check out Portland. It is the most beautiful parish imho.



I def take a look @ portland. My coworker keeps telling me iwe should go 2 ocho rios(I think that's what its called)

I'm excited, I can't wait. We're booking it in may (bday is not till july). I'm in full weightloss mode

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

newnyer said:


> Okay....I'm trying not to go into serious panic mode but I THINK I may have a bald spot from the past tension of this weave. Actually, I'm almost sure of it but partial denial is the only thing that is keeping me sane right now. :-(  It's in the one spot in the front of my horseshoe part where it was a little sore when I first got it sewn in...but after a few days it loosened up so I never paid attention.  So today I'm washing & DC'ing my leave out & started peeping my hair a little thin in that area & starting investigating...and I feel straight scalp!!! Pleaaassse don't let this be bad...please, please...
> I'll take a pic as soon as I get back to my house.  I'm so sad right now though, because my hair is already thinner than i'd like, lawd knows I can't cover a bald spot. *cry*
> 
> ETA: I don't even want to post this pic....it's CLEARLY a bald spot there. My 1st instinct would be to take this weave out ASAP...but #1 it's not even tight anymore so tension is no longer an issue- so how would it help @ this point anyway? & #2 I'm now scared that I may not even be able to cover up this spot w/o this weave right now.    I'm gonna go lie down...I'm depressed now.



I 2nd that w/ buying a wig, till ur spot recovers. I had 2 VERY noticeable bald spots on both sides of my head (near the ears) due to a bad relaxer from my stylist. To help it recover, I massage JBCO on it for one month & then switch to MN & WGHO. I also avoided ANYTHING that would cause tension to my hairline. So I mainly wore braidouts. The one bald spot have recovered, almost completly but the one on the other side is slowly recovering. Its still present but not as noticeable.

(((Hugs))) I hope this helps & please don't get discouraged.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

My hair has been officially wash & lightly blow dried. Can anyone spot the smile?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> My hair has been officially wash & lightly blow dried. Can anyone spot the smile?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I can kinda see a smile under all that gorgeous hair pelohello 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was fooling around with my ponytail, making loops and tucking the ends in, and I kind of like the resulting bun. I may actually wear this out.  I tried to get a big picture, but it's hard to see detail in dark hair. 

newnyer   I agree with the wig suggestion while you nurse your hair back. 

pelohello I see the smile it made me smile.


----------



## Seamonster

I finally cracked and did a trim. Thought I was cutting off an eight of an inch, but I actually cut off between 1/2 to 1 inch. Gotta love natural hair. Glad I waited 3 months to trim, next trim I am going to make sure I only cut an 1/8 of an inch. May try to wait 4 months for my next trim.


----------



## Firstborn2

I typed out a long paragraph hit enter and lost everything Anyway I was saying, It's been awhile since I've posted in this thread. I've been traveling for the past month and my hair has not suffered in the least. I've kept it braided and mosturized. I've gotten some good growth and for the first time I actually feel like I will make BSL by the end of the year. I'm excited


----------



## newnyer

Ok, after I laid down for a bit and distracted myself with some mind numbing movies I relaxed a lil bit. LOL. Still highly pissed. But I thought about it and this is definitely not my first setback & I've bounced back before...this is my first set back since my HHJ began.:-( I think that's why I was so upset. Before I would've just slapped some gel or another weave to hide the bald spot & kept it moving. LOL. Thanks keranikki & pelohello for the advice & encouragement.  I'm going to take this weave out first thing next week (on 24 hour call right now) & see what I'm working with.  It's a little hard to wear wigs @ work because of what I do daily, but I'll figure something out if I can't hide it.  Definitely going to be buying some more of NJoy's sulfur mix & replenish my castor oil stash.  Now that I've calmed down...here is my pic.


----------



## newnyer

I also see that there's a smaller spot on the exact opposite side of the horseshoe...but it's not as big & not nearly as thin.  *sigh* oh well.


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello said:


> My hair has been officially wash & lightly blow dried. Can anyone spot the smile?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



You are grinnin like the Chesire cat honey! ...as you should be w/all that gawgus hurr! pelohello

newnyer (hug)...you will bounce right back.

GettingKinky Whatever that looptyloop is that you did came out really cute.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## JosieLynn

So I went out of town for a conference this weekend with my fam. Decided I'd wear my hair down, it's not an often occurrence. So I flat twisted from the center and bantu-knotted the ends and the resulting curly fro came. All I used was a spray bottle with water and a touch of gylcerin, Luv Naturals Leave-In, and my Belle Butters Green Tea and Matcha Shea Butter, then at night I just put the flat twist back up, pretty quick! I had quite a few compliments and even had a lady at ULTA compliment me and ask me how I accomplished the style, she was rocking a pretty fierce burgundy afro puff. Weekend hair was a success! Now I plan on washing it today and doing some major pampering, hot oil, DC the works!


----------



## SelahOco

I love seeing all your pictures!  Very pretty, happy, long haired ladies


----------



## NikkiQ

newnyer said:


> Ok, after I laid down for a bit and distracted myself with some mind numbing movies I relaxed a lil bit. LOL. Still highly pissed. But I thought about it and this is definitely not my first setback & I've bounced back before...this is my first set back since my HHJ began.:-( I think that's why I was so upset. Before I would've just slapped some gel or another weave to hide the bald spot & kept it moving. LOL. Thanks @keranikki & @pelohello for the advice & encouragement. I'm going to take this weave out first thing next week (on 24 hour call right now) & see what I'm working with. It's a little hard to wear wigs @ work because of what I do daily, but I'll figure something out if I can't hide it. Definitely going to be buying some more of NJoy's sulfur mix & replenish my castor oil stash. Now that I've calmed down...here is my pic.
> 
> View attachment 205863


 
newnyer the advice the ladies gave you is perfect. I've seen the wonders that castor oil has worked on others that had some thin spots so this should work great for you. I'm just happy that you saw it and decided to do something before it lingered around for a while. We'll be in here to support you. Now we got 2 things to cheer for-when you make BSL and when you successfully fill in your spot!


----------



## Guinan

newnyer said:


> I also see that there's a smaller spot on the exact opposite side of the horseshoe...but it's not as big & not nearly as thin.  *sigh* oh well.



Thank u for sharing these pics, I know it was hard to do. Do u take vitamins? If not, I would add that into the reggie.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Is it sad that I haven't taken this satin cap off in a couple days now? *sigh* I just have no desire to look cute anymore


----------



## newnyer

pelohello Gurl I did feel some kinda way about posting those pics last night... I was so embarassed. Then I slapped myself back into reality-this is a hair forum, right? LOL if ANYBODY can understand my plight it's ya'll- & ya'll would give me more sound advice & encouragement than anybody else I know.  I know we've seen a lot of setbacks here & some worse than mine. So yea NikkiQ- I'll be posting LC AND "bald spot watch" from here on out. LOL (tryna laugh about this shiznit-maybe too early. LOL)
Anyway, I take mutivitamins, but not nearly as consistent as I should be. Not anymore! I'm going to set a timer to remind myself everyday, now.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Today is wash day!!!! I clarified, then used my moisturizing shampoo and followed it with a moisturizing cowash. Im now sitting under my hooded dryer DCing with a light protein conditioner. Im currently 8 weeks post and my NG is thick as thieves but im managing it very well. Usually at this time i have just a little NG but with me back on Hairfinity its growing twice as fast but im not complaining


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

I have missed so much here!! NikkiQ I'm so sorry we didn't meet I had no plans to go out of town, that trip was the definition of spontaneous. Y'all I looked at the calendar on Thursday and all but fell over that I hadn't shampooed my hair in three weeks!!! It has been LOC and French braid or bun....zero thought to the process.

Anyhow that nonsense ended on yesterday when I returned from the gym--a good clarifying wash and four hour deep condition. I think my hair sang a tune last night. The boyfriend and I workout four days a week and he has me learning to Chicago Step. My schedule is a fool plus he's in town this week!

Anyway no hair neglect and healthy ends. I still hope to be BSL by late summer.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

growbaby said:


> Took down my flat twists of 5 days and cowashed with Aussie 3 min moist and went to work. So a relaxed wash N go? It's dry now I like the look.



Loving this!! Its warm and the season for braidouts and wash n go's. I have hair in four braids with rollers on my ends. I plan to rock a braidout all week.


----------



## FroFab

I've been twisted up for the last couple of weeks and focused on fitness.  I've tried to use a spritz of water, conditioner (Tresemme Naturals for moisture), and Africa's best oils.  I've cowashed at least twice per week and washed once per week (usually after my heaviest day).  Now I'm going through each twist and finger detangling, removing shed hair and retwisting.


----------



## ImanAdero

newnyer said:


> Ok, after I laid down for a bit and distracted myself with some mind numbing movies I relaxed a lil bit. LOL. Still highly pissed. But I thought about it and this is definitely not my first setback & I've bounced back before...this is my first set back since my HHJ began.:-( I think that's why I was so upset. Before I would've just slapped some gel or another weave to hide the bald spot & kept it moving. LOL. Thanks keranikki & pelohello for the advice & encouragement.  I'm going to take this weave out first thing next week (on 24 hour call right now) & see what I'm working with.  It's a little hard to wear wigs @ work because of what I do daily, but I'll figure something out if I can't hide it.  Definitely going to be buying some more of NJoy's sulfur mix & replenish my castor oil stash.  Now that I've calmed down...here is my pic.



I know it's sad :: BUT you can always do a swoop bang with the other side!!! And definitely wigs! that'll be great! All hope is not gone! I can already see lots of style choices!

Keep your chin up and just nurse that spot!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

After rinsing out my dc, i applied my cantu leave in and sealed with my evco. This time i twisted each section and put the twists in bantu knots. May not touch for a couple days and do the GHE for added moisture during those days.


----------



## ImanAdero

All these dang on acronyms: 


Someone explain GHE to me please? Lol


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero said:


> All these dang on acronyms:
> 
> Someone explain GHE to me please? Lol



ImanAdero GHE stands for Green House Effect.  Ladies take a plastic conditioning cap and wear it on their head to trap in the heat released from their head. Some use extra moisturizers or oils, some don't.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

I found a way to pass the time in the shower while I let the conditioner sit on my hair-- a body scrub!!  I made one from a mix of sugar and olive oil. My skin feels great and my hair is well conditioned. Win-win!


----------



## Angelicus

GettingKinky said:


> I found a way to pass the time in the shower while I let the conditioner sit on my hair-- a body scrub!!  I made one from a mix of sugar and olive oil. My skin feels great and my hair is well conditioned. Win-win!



GettingKinky , I do the SAME thing! Great minds, great minds! 

Well my hair looks really short because I am 4 months post-relaxer. I'm trying not to think about length. I am going to wake up early in the morning and roller set my hair-- the curly look helps me not think about the length.

I hate wearing buns but I am considering braids for the summer. Still debating on it.


----------



## ImanAdero

Thanks NikkiQ!


I swear its something new all the time an if I miss a day on here I don't know what y'all talkin bout lol. 

On another note: This biotin is the truth (I think). 

I have been taking it since February. And I SWEAR I have a whole 2 inches of growth. I might have to trim it (well I will), but hey that's okay!!! 

Also, I THINK it's the biotin. It might just be a placebo effect, although I'm pretty sure my hair doesn't grow THAT fast. Not sure if I want to stop for 2 months to compare if it actually does make my hair grow faster lol. I think I'll just keep my brain thinking that the biotin is working (which for my nails it actually is. They're so much stronger). 

I had coffee and now am just awake so I'm doing random stuff... Like measuring pieces of hair lol.


----------



## growbaby

Since last weeks protective style was so successful I decided to co-cleanse with my wen tonight then DC'd for 2.5 hrs with my ORS replenishing condish. Then applied my leave-ins n gave myself my very 1st attempt of French braids  (on myself). I will make these last until Thursday at least. I will style the length of the braids into a bun


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> Since last weeks protective style was so successful I decided to co-cleanse with my wen tonight then DC'd for 2.5 hrs with my ORS replenishing condish. Then applied my leave-ins n gave myself my very 1st attempt of French braids  (on myself). I will make these last until Thursday at least. I will style the length of the braids into a bun



Totally random question growbaby how big are the plugs in your ear? That's a cute size.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## naturalagain2

My hair has gotten much thicker with less heat and protective styles. I took my hair out of the flat twist updo I had for the past month this weekend. Friday and Sat. I prepoo'd with Amla & Brahami oil. Last night I shampoo'd with Organix Coconut Milk shampoo, DC'd with ORS Hair Mayo, then did a tea rinse with Catnip, Oatstraw, and Slippery Elm. 

Then I moisturized my hair with Cantu Shea Butter Curl Activator Creme, Sweet Simplicity Hair Styler, and BASK Tapioca Creme. My hair came out soft. 

I put my hair in a ponytail w/ a banana clip since my hair didn't completely dry. I put CON w/ Argan oil Edges gel on my edges (really like this when I smooth it with a toothbrush). I probably will twist again tonight for a twistout tomorrow since my hair will be nicely stretched.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Been wearing wash n gos for the past two months....I'm starting to get bored. Gonna try to do some flat twists later. I'm so style challenged...comes from 20 years of wearing my hair straight and wrapped. Hair hangs too much for puffs (my 3c nape won't cooperate). I need help, LOL.

On a good note, been drinking Bamboo Tea for the past week and my skin looks great. Gonna finish my 2-month supply and see if it has any effect on my grown/retention. Next official length check for me will be my 3-year nappiversay in early June.

I want some Rhassoul Clay....'Tis all.


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> Totally random question growbaby how big are the plugs in your ear? That's a cute size.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Lol they're a size 8. I've been at an 8 for 3 years now, I'm satisfied with the size


----------



## Tonto

Not really a bulk, Idk how to formulate that (English is my second language). It becomes frizzy at the ends and it seems like a lot of SSKs


----------



## GettingKinky

growbaby your french braid bun is so cute. Whenever I make french braids they never look good enough to leave the house. But now I'm inspired to practice.


----------



## NikkiQ

Got back into my workouts again today. I think that really does help out with hair growth with the whole increased blood flow and all. Now if only I can look like mami2010


----------



## bajandoc86

My slicked back bun + textured pompadour in lieu of a length check.





Yea I am still disgruntled about my hair. *kiss teeth*


----------



## NikkiQ

Girrrrrrl with that gorgeous style, how could you still be upset bajandoc86?? I'd trade with you any day!!!


----------



## ImanAdero

bajandoc86 said:


> My slicked back bun + textured pompadour in lieu of a length check.
> 
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/bajandoc86/media/workhair-april2013copy.jpg.html
> 
> Yea I am still disgruntled about my hair. *kiss teeth*



Is this all you? Or a Marley bun? Either way, you must teach me!!! I love this style!


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ  Thanks hunny! It's just I need to stop messing with it for a bit.

ImanAdero Thank you! It's all mine  I was running late for work this morning and didn't take pics as I was going along (which was my initial plan). But this was done from an old flat twist updo. Imma try to take pics when I take it down tomorrow.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

Hi Ladies!  Just popping in to see what's going on and to share my very first mini-twists install with my fellow BSL seekers.

I posted a link below if anyone is interested.  Now I'm off to catch up on the thread to see what you ladies have been up too. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=18288871#post18288871


----------



## NikkiQ

Ms_CoCo37 they came out great!!!!!!!!! How long are you gonna keep them in??


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

NikkiQ said:


> Ms_CoCo37 they came out great!!!!!!!!! How long are you gonna keep them in??



NikkiQ, Thank you girl! I was so scared they would turn out jacked up.  All spacey with the parts showing (because that's usually how they turn out...)


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

bajandoc86 said:


> My slicked back bun + textured pompadour in lieu of a length check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I am still disgruntled about my hair. *kiss teeth*



bajandoc86, this is beautiful!  I need to be this creative.


----------



## blueberryd

MyAngelEyez~C~U  where are you getting your bamboo tea?  I think I want to try this


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

blueberryd, I ordered online from Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AUZDJCG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## blueberryd

^^Thanksss so much!  I'm off to order


----------



## NikkiQ

blueberryd said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U where are you getting your bamboo tea? I think I want to try this


 


MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @blueberryd, I ordered online from Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AUZDJCG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 


blueberryd said:


> ^^Thanksss so much! I'm off to order


 
Aww snap! We ordering stuff?? I wanna order stuff! What does this tea do MyAngelEyez~C~U?


----------



## deedoswell

Jumping in on the tea conversation!  I drink the bamboo tea everyday - it is high in silica.  I love it!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay somebody better get to spillin the beans on the benefits of this tea now!


----------



## KiWiStyle

I ordered it before and loved the flavor, I need to order more but for the high silica benefits.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> I ordered it before and loved the flavor, I need to order more but for the high silica benefits.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
What does it taste like?  I'm always worried about taste.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> What does it taste like?  I'm always worried about taste.



I cannot compare it to any one thing. I just enjoyed how smooth is, not strong at all. Maybe like green tea but much milder and not robust.  I drink my teas without sweeteners because I really like the natural flavored and aroma...EXCEPT black teas, ugh. 

Q&A from the company:http://bambooleaftea.net/faq/

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell

KiWiStyle said:


> I cannot compare it to any one thing. I just enjoyed how smooth is, not strong at all. Maybe like green tea but much milder and not robust.  I drink my teas without sweeteners because I really like the natural flavored and aroma...EXCEPT black teas, ugh.
> 
> Q&A from the company:http://bambooleaftea.net/faq/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



 I agree. It is a very different flavor - but nothing like straight up black teas.  When you get used to it you will love it.  

I have been drinking it for about maybe 6 months now and I do notice my skin is smoother and my nails grow like crazy.  So many other internal benefits for silica so I assume it helps with hair also.


----------



## NikkiQ

Holy crap. I almost forgot today is my 3 year post relaxer anniversary!!!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ!!!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ
congrats!

for the ladies that use henna or hair color, where are you rinsing your hair at? sink, or shower?  i want to color my hair at home, but don't want black dye running down my back in the shower. i also don't want to have to deal with tangles from rinsing in the sink.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

The Bamboo tea has the highest amount of silica in a plant form (350mg per 6oz cup/1tea bag). It's suppose to help restore elasticity to skin, strengthen nails and promote increased growth in hair and nails. Has a smooth taste. I have replaced my daily cup of coffee with this tea, and it has no caffeine. Works well has a tea rinse. I'm hoping to see good results with my skin and hair.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

shortdub78 said:


> NikkiQ
> congrats!
> 
> for the ladies that use henna or hair color, where are you rinsing your hair at? sink, or shower?  i want to color my hair at home, but don't want black dye running down my back in the shower. i also don't want to have to deal with tangles from rinsing in the sink.



I rinse henna in the shower with no problems. Rinses well, and I've never dyed my back


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

shortdub78 said:


> NikkiQ
> congrats!
> 
> for the ladies that use henna or hair color, where are you rinsing your hair at? sink, or shower?  i want to color my hair at home, but don't want black dye running down my back in the shower. i also don't want to have to deal with tangles from rinsing in the sink.



Repeat post


----------



## Seamonster

I rinse my henna in the sink, and then do a tub soak.

My ends have been doing well since I did the trim, no more breakage for three days.


----------



## laylaaa

shortdub78 said:


> NikkiQ
> congrats!
> 
> for the ladies that use henna or hair color, where are you rinsing your hair at? sink, or shower?  i want to color my hair at home, but don't want black dye running down my back in the shower. i also don't want to have to deal with tangles from rinsing in the sink.




Shower!  What about making 4-6 two strand twists to avoid tangling, rinsing most of the dye out in the sink and _then_ switching to the shower once the water starts to run clear-ish?



I think I will flatiron soon - I've only used heat once all year and most of last year so I'm curious about the results. I have to give away my new GHDs though because they don't even have temperature control and I'm not undoing my progress after 3 passes!!!


----------



## jprayze

deedoswell & KiWiStyle I will be ordering some this weekend (or sooner)!  Thanks for the great reviews.


----------



## g.lo

Just checking in! Overnight prepoo with coconut and olive oil! If I don't feel lazy will henna tomorrow !


----------



## NikkiQ

Had another great workout today. So much so that my head was drenched in sweat and I had to condish cleanse and cowash. Super yucky, but it's much better now. Not going to shampoo until this weekend unless we go hiking to the waterfalls again. If that's the case, Celies and a hat will be worn all weekend.


----------



## Evolving78

really mad at myself for using that comb attachment last summer.  it really did a number  on the top of my head.


----------



## naturalagain2

Cowash last night to get some moisture in my strands before getting my sew-in tomorrow. I cowashed with Aussie Moist man I forgot how good that condish was! It moisturized my hair so well! 

Note so self: Do not stray away from bask products!! Those are the only products that help me airdry in soft shiny hair so well that's easy to manipulate when it dries. My roots lay down much better with these products and gives my hair such a soft look. Not to mention they smell heavenly!! I got to buy some more sevenfold butter blend before it goes out for the season.


----------



## Kerryann

Why does everything seems like such of a task to me ugh.
I realize my hair is breaking in the front from coloring so that's a wrap and never happening again. i haven't checked my length which is good i might have pulled a few strands but that's it still can hardly tell.

I think i will will be missing Junes length check too


----------



## deedoswell

shortdub78 said:


> NikkiQ
> congrats!
> 
> for the ladies that use henna or hair color, where are you rinsing your hair at? sink, or shower?  i want to color my hair at home, but don't want black dye running down my back in the shower. i also don't want to have to deal with tangles from rinsing in the sink.



I hate to do it but I use the sink.


----------



## GettingKinky

I made a ponytail holder from a silky opaque trouser sock. It's working well so far. I'll see if I pull out any hair when I take it out. 

The socks were $2.99 and I can probably make at least 20 hair ties.


----------



## deedoswell

shortdub78 said:


> really mad at myself for using that comb attachment last summer.  it really did a number  on the top of my head.



Dang!!!! my daughter and I just started using one!!!!  Now I'm scared to continue!  And, I really like it!


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:


> Holy crap. I almost forgot today is my 3 year post relaxer anniversary!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Congrats! I know your excited time flies! I can't wait to see what my hair looks like at 3 yrs post next year!


----------



## coolsista-paris

All right im back in.
I was in this thread,then longest layers hit bsl so i moved to mbl.
As i trimmed back to apl here i am .

ACCEPT ME BACK s'il vous plait !!

Aiming for bsl again


----------



## gvin89

So I had my baby on Monday and we are at home adjusting to life. I hope to get back to my BSL routine in a few weeks.


----------



## jprayze

gvin89 said:


> So I had my baby on Monday and we are at home adjusting to life. I hope to get back to my BSL routine in a few weeks.



Congrats!!!  Enjoy your little one


----------



## deedoswell

gvin89 said:


> So I had my baby on Monday and we are at home adjusting to life. I hope to get back to my BSL routine in a few weeks.



 congrats new baby!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

gvin89 said:


> So I had my baby on Monday and we are at home adjusting to life. I hope to get back to my BSL routine in a few weeks.


 
Yay!!! Congrats gvin89


----------



## Froreal3

gvin89 said:


> So I had my baby on Monday and we are at home adjusting to life. I hope to get back to my BSL routine in a few weeks.



Yay! Congrats gvin89. You have a new little girl?


----------



## kinky curlygenie

gvin89 said:
			
		

> So I had my baby on Monday and we are at home adjusting to life. I hope to get back to my BSL routine in a few weeks.



Aww congratulations hugs


----------



## JosieLynn

was trying to stick with this PS routine year long but danggit the spring and warmer months are coming and i've got the itch to wear my hair out....I need to just braid it back up! But i'm sooooo torn!!!

I need some encouragement! i'm afraid that if i don't keep up with this PS regimen that i'll never reach my goals, this nice weather is so tempting smh


----------



## Guinan

gvin89 said:


> So I had my baby on Monday and we are at home adjusting to life. I hope to get back to my BSL routine in a few weeks.



Congrats on the baby!!!!!! 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

gvin89 said:


> So I had my baby on Monday and we are at home adjusting to life. I hope to get back to my BSL routine in a few weeks.



@givin89, congratulations on your new little mini-givin!


----------



## gvin89

Froreal3 said:


> Yay! Congrats gvin89. You have a new little girl?



Yes Froreal3...a baby girl with hair on her head already!


----------



## GettingKinky

gvin89 congrats on the baby!!


Braidout ponys. I never know what I'm going to get. But I like today's result.


----------



## Seamonster

coolsista-paris said:


> All right im back in.
> I was in this thread,then longest layers hit bsl so i moved to mbl.
> As i trimmed back to apl here i am .
> 
> ACCEPT ME BACK s'il vous plait !!
> 
> Aiming for bsl again



I missed you, glad to have you back. Do you have any pictures of the new haircut to share? I bet you are loving those freshly trimmed ends. 



gvin89 said:


> So I had my baby on Monday and we are at home adjusting to life. I hope to get back to my BSL routine in a few weeks.



 Enjoy your baby


----------



## jprayze

So I'm finally got some Wen!  Anxious to try it but it won't be a few weeks.

Hope to length check this weekend to gauge how far I am and what I need to get to BSL by June.  

A few changes--Taking a break from MN for the month of May.  No problems with it, just like to take breaks.  Will be using the liquid gold sulfur oil as my growth aid for the entire month.

Did not reorder viviscal.  Replaced it with 2000mg of MSM in my vitamin regimen. Really taking that for the associated health benefits but if hair growth comes as a result, I will not complain!  But I don't want any change in my hair texture as some have reported.

Haven't flat ironed since March 9.  Almost 7 weeks...a nice stretch for me not using heat. Hoping that I had good growth since then.  Going for flat iron tonight and then no more until June.

Been wearing wash n gos, banana clip buns and twistouts.  Here's pics from this week:


----------



## longhairdreaming

gvin89 said:


> So I had my baby on Monday and we are at home adjusting to life. I hope to get back to my BSL routine in a few weeks.


 
Congrats on the baby!


----------



## Kerryann

oh lawd my momma bc'd yesterday and was going through the motions last night lol


----------



## ImanAdero

I can't wait to see my hair around July... I just cant wait to wear it in its BSL/MBL glory!

Claiming it now!


----------



## NikkiQ

Just LOCO'd the hair. Added an extra layer of oil at the end to add a bit more protection to my ends. I'm dedicated to this journey so I gotta figure out what works best for this mop top.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> gvin89 congrats on the baby!!
> 
> Braidout ponys. I never know what I'm going to get. But I like today's result.



Very pretty. I've been doing the braidout bun too. How do you get the front to look so smooth? I always have to wear a headband when I wear the braidout pony b/c of all the lumps. Do u comb out the braidout before putting it in a pony?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> Very pretty. I've been doing the braidout bun too. How do you get the front to look so smooth? I always have to wear a headband when I wear the braidout pony b/c of all the lumps. Do u comb out the braidout before putting it in a pony?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



pelohello. I don't start my braids (I only put in 2) very close to my scalp so that part doesn't get so wavy. When I put in my ponytail I spray the front with water and comb it first with a wide tooth comb then a fine tooth comb and smooth with my hands. I used to just use a brush but I gave them up because I was breaking hairs. Also my last texlax was over processed so my edges are a bit straighter than normal. :-(


----------



## EasypeaZee

Hiii I was hoping to join you guys!! My longest layers were grazing APL about two months ago so hopefully by September or earlier I plan to reach BSL here is my starting picture. As of right now I'm currently in braids keeping my hair protected and my hands out of it and I want to keep them in for as long as possible. When I take the braids out I will take another picture with my bra lol sorry guys. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Carmelella

I did a touch up two weeks ago with Hawaiian silky lye two weeks.  I was so under processed although I left it on for a while it wasn't worth updating but now the two textures are bothering me.  I did like that it didn't strip or bleach my hair so I'm thinking of doing a corrective with it today.  With the two textures I feel like I'm getting mid strand breakage  for the summer I want to do more cowashes and airdrying but I can't with these textures.


----------



## NikkiQ

to the challenge EasypeaZee!!


----------



## newnyer

Looking forward to this weekend's hair plans!  Since my hair is looking mighty thin now I'm going back to my henna treatments. It's just gonna be me and my hair this weekend for some much needed TLC. Lol. Planning to clarify, henna, and DC, airdry, rub some oil in my lil baldie spots and put this bad boy right back into a bun.  I'm hoping that'll give my hair a little life and myself some motivation from this setback. 
Oh, & I've been ON IT with my multi vits this week & still have some Nioxin pills left. Once those are finished, I'm thinking of going back to Hairfinity. I remember getting some good noticeable growth w/ my hair when I used to take them. And my nails were just gawjus.  That's motivation alone. LOL


----------



## Seamonster

Doing a henna treatment, it really relaxes me. Might take a henna nap


----------



## GettingKinky

I went to my stylist today for my color cellophane treatment. She noticed that my color still hasn't washed out from 8 weeks ago. I'm not sure if it lasted longer because I got a touch up last time or because of my baking soda shampoo. She thinks it might be the baking soda. 

At any rate here is my length check. My hair is curled so I had to pull it. If I pull it I can make it touch BSL, but I'm not claiming it until it reaches without pulling.


----------



## jprayze

@GettingKinky Once your hair is straight w/o curled, it looks like you will be there.

I got my hair done yesterday and it is curled right now too and I was pulling, but I will wait until the curls fall and see where I am this weekend.


----------



## jprayze

My hair is longer on one side!  Is it growing faster on that side?  Better retention?   It was uneven, but now it's really sprinting past the rest of the hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> I went to my stylist today for my color cellophane treatment. She noticed that my color still hasn't washed out from 8 weeks ago. I'm not sure if it lasted longer because I got a touch up last time or because of my baking soda shampoo. She thinks it might be the baking soda.
> 
> At any rate here is my length check. My hair is curled so I had to pull it. If I pull it I can make it touch BSL, but I'm not claiming it until it reaches without pulling.



Gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> My hair is longer on one side!  Is it growing faster on that side?  Better retention?   It was uneven, but now it's really sprinting past the rest of the hair.



I can see it.  Are you planning to let it do its thing or even it out?  That longer side is just about there if your hair was straight.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm wearing my hair out for the third day in a row AND I trimmed 1/4 - 1/2 inch off my longest layer in the back and probably 1/8" off the sides.  For the first time, I'm in a "whatever it's just hair mood".  

I got the biggest compliment from DH today!  He just looked at me, smiled and said, "You're so beautiful, I love what you're doing to yourself".  So I asked, "like what and he responds, "like the hair and the body".  I have to admit, I am looking kinda cute lately...I think the clearer complexion is helping too.  Earlier in the week I went to grab the mail, I walked back in the house and my daughter said, "you look different".  My hair was down then too, it's the hair ladies, the hair is giving me life!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero

I bought the boxed Shea Moisture. I dunno if I'm gong to do it, or if I'm going to return it. I'll have to figure out...

My hair gets Sooooooo dry from coloring. So I'm nervous! I think I know how to do better with my hair these days... But still...

I gotta think about it.


----------



## jprayze

[USER=323671 said:
			
		

> KiWiStyle[/USER];18307515]I can see it. Are you planning to let it do its thing or even it out? That longer side is just about there if your hair was straight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I don't what to do.  The stylist was talking about it yesterday...saying how much longer it was.  I will see how drastic it looks when it's straight.  I will probably end up gradually correcting it with each trim until it's even.


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero said:


> I bought the boxed Shea Moisture. I dunno if I'm gong to do it, or if I'm going to return it. I'll have to figure out...
> 
> My hair gets Sooooooo dry from coloring. So I'm nervous! I think I know how to do better with my hair these days... But still...
> 
> I gotta think about it.


 
What color did you get ImanAdero?


----------



## naturalagain2

jprayze Don't cut it!! I'm sure the rest will catch up. Your hair is pretty.
GettingKinky your hair is beautiful as well.

I got my sew in yesterday and I love it!! I hope I still love it when I co wash it and wear it curly in a few weeks. I gotta make sure I take good care of my leave out so I don't get a setback.


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ I got the dark auburn one. Although I might exchange it for the bright auburn, I just know that one has more lifting that it needs to do.


----------



## GettingKinky

KiWiStyle what are you doing to get a clearer complexion. My face is my current project

jprayze your hair looks so pretty I think you plan to gradually even up the long side is a good idea. You don't want to do anything drastic. Especially since you can't see it when you PS or wear your no heat styles.


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero said:


> @NikkiQ I got the dark auburn one. Although I might exchange it for the bright auburn, I just know that one has more lifting that it needs to do.


 
Well you know I'm a fan of any shade of auburn. I haven't used the SM color before,but I haven't heard anything bad about them since they've come out. Keep us posted on how is comes out ImanAdero


----------



## NikkiQ

Took my Celies down, put my hair in 4 sections, then LOC'd and braided each section again while lightly detangling. I love that my braids KINDA hang past SL now.


----------



## Seamonster

jprayze said:


> I don't what to do.  The stylist was talking about it yesterday...saying how much longer it was.  I will see how drastic it looks when it's straight.  I will probably end up gradually correcting it with each trim until it's even.



I lurk on LHC thread where a lot of ladies have uneven hemlines much more drastic than yours, and they were able to correct it by trimming half their growth every month or quarter. Their results were pretty amazing.



NikkiQ said:


> Took my Celies down, put my hair in 4 sections, then LOC'd and braided each section again while lightly detangling. I love that my braids KINDA hang past SL now.



I can't wait to see your celies hanging to SL  I constantly dream about having SL twist.


----------



## jprayze

[USER=327887]Seamonster[/USER];18309425 said:
			
		

> I lurk on LHC thread where a lot of ladies have uneven hemlines much more drastic than yours, and they were able to correct it by trimming half their growth every month or quarter. Their results were pretty amazing.
> 
> I can't wait to see your celies hanging to SL  I constantly dream about having SL twist.



Thanks for the encouragement.  I ended up going to the hair cuttery because I found more splits than a little once I really inspected my hair.  Some of the strands even had white tips on the very end.  So this will be the first trim and I will take another look in June when I wear it straight again.


----------



## kinky curlygenie

Seriously need to gt back on my vitamins i always get really good growth wth vits but I'm a little lazy. What vits are u ladies taking atm??


----------



## itsjusthair88

Hey everybody! I don't have length checks or unicorn hair to show, but I did recently take my graduation pics and wanted to share them. I was going to straighten for it, but then I remembered something a poster said in that thread about actress Teyonnah Parris and how us naturals always flock to straight hair for special occasions.

Soooo....I did a regal bun, I love the look. I also broke down and purchased Aphogee's keratin reconstructer and the green tea and keratin spray

Sent from my iPad...so clearly the typos are not my fault


----------



## Cattypus1

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hey everybody! I don't have length checks or unicorn hair to show, but I did recently take my graduation pics and wanted to share them. I was going to straighten for it, but then I remembered something a poster said in that thread about actress Teyonnah Parris and how us naturals always flock to straight hair for special occasions.
> 
> Soooo....I did a regal bun, I love the look. I also broke down and purchased Aphogee's keratin reconstructer and the green tea and keratin spray
> 
> Sent from my iPad...so clearly the typos are not my fault



Congrats on your graduation!


----------



## Evolving78

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hey everybody! I don't have length checks or unicorn hair to show, but I did recently take my graduation pics and wanted to share them. I was going to straighten for it, but then I remembered something a poster said in that thread about actress Teyonnah Parris and how us naturals always flock to straight hair for special occasions.
> 
> Soooo....I did a regal bun, I love the look. I also broke down and purchased Aphogee's keratin reconstructer and the green tea and keratin spray
> 
> Sent from my iPad...so clearly the typos are not my fault



congrats lady!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

kinky curlygenie said:


> Seriously need to gt back on my vitamins i always get really good growth wth vits but I'm a little lazy. What vits are u ladies taking atm??



Hairfinity, biotin, womens one a day and hoping to incorporate some fish oil


----------



## ImanAdero

kinky curlygenie said:


> Seriously need to gt back on my vitamins i always get really good growth wth vits but I'm a little lazy. What vits are u ladies taking atm??



I just recently added biotin and I don't know if its because I'm actually measuring length I have literally gotten an inch of growth per month. 

Again it may be My mind playing tricks on me, but oh we'll! I hope it keeps up!


----------



## itsjusthair88

Thanks Cattypus1 and shortdub78 I am very excited!!!


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> I don't what to do.  The stylist was talking about it yesterday...saying how much longer it was.  I will see how drastic it looks when it's straight.  I will probably end up gradually correcting it with each trim until it's even.



Mines is doing the same thing. My sides r growing faster than my middle section. Idk if its from the way I trimmed it last month. I trimmed it 2xs last month. I plan on trimming again in july.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hey everybody! I don't have length checks or unicorn hair to show, but I did recently take my graduation pics and wanted to share them. I was going to straighten for it, but then I remembered something a poster said in that thread about actress Teyonnah Parris and how us naturals always flock to straight hair for special occasions.
> 
> Soooo....I did a regal bun, I love the look. I also broke down and purchased Aphogee's keratin reconstructer and the green tea and keratin spray
> 
> Sent from my iPad...so clearly the typos are not my fault



You look so pretty! Congrats on graduating!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

GettingKinky said:


> I went to my stylist today for my color cellophane treatment. She noticed that my color still hasn't washed out from 8 weeks ago. I'm not sure if it lasted longer because I got a touch up last time or because of my baking soda shampoo. She thinks it might be the baking soda.
> 
> At any rate here is my length check. My hair is curled so I had to pull it. If I pull it I can make it touch BSL, but I'm not claiming it until it reaches without pulling.



GettingKinky, it's beautiful! I feel you on the not claiming BSL until it reaches on its own. I'm waiting on the same thing. Your hair looks very healthy!


----------



## jprayze

This stylist ended up being a SHS and cutting off more than I would have like.  I have to stop being so spontaneous and stop and think.  How much can happen in a day?  SMH  I thought I was very explicit.  My ends were split, but it was more than I wanted trimmed at that time. It was more like a cut.  I've already got you should have done this or that from people I talked to.  And I should have.  I should have been more vigilant in making sure she wasn't cutting too much.  I have to find someone I can TRUST.  I used to cut my hair off with no regard.  I BC'd 3 times and didn't care, but I worked HARD for _this_ hair. **tear**

Trying to look on the bright side...Hopefully the new ends will help with retention and I did have some heat damaged ends that weren't really looking the best when I wash n go.  They are probably gone now.  At least, it was good lunar cutting day for strength.  I'm not posting a pic because I don't even want to look at it or share it.   I'm praying that since I know more of what it takes now to grow healthy hair, that I will regain the length quickly.  I know a lot of ladies bounce back from a SHS like NikkiQ did last year.  So hopefully I will be able to make BSL this year, but it will be later than I thought.  I know my hair will be back better than ever eventually but now I feel like   I'm going to have to work even harder, but I won't drop out of this challenge!


----------



## Cattypus1

jprayze said:


> This stylist ended up being a SHS and cutting off more than I would have like.  I have to stop being so spontaneous and stop and think.  How much can happen in a day?  SMH  I thought I was very explicit.  My ends were split, but it was more than I wanted trimmed at that time. It was more like a cut.  I've already got you should have done this or that from people I talked to.  And I should have.  I should have been more vigilant in making sure she wasn't cutting too much.  I have to find someone I can TRUST.  I used to cut my hair off with no regard.  I BC'd 3 times and didn't care, but I worked HARD for this hair. **tear**
> 
> Trying to look on the bright side...Hopefully the new ends will help with retention and I did have some heat damaged ends that weren't really looking the best when I wash n go.  They are probably gone now.  At least, it was good lunar cutting day for strength.  I'm not posting a pic because I don't even want to look at it or share it.   I'm praying that since I know more of what it takes now to grow healthy hair, that I will regain the length quickly.  I know a lot of ladies bounce back from a SHS like NikkiQ did last year.  So hopefully I will be able to make BSL this year, but it will be later than I thought.  I know my hair will be back better than ever eventually but now I feel like   I'm going to have to work even harder, but I won't drop out of this challenge!



Good for you, girl!  Keep your head up, I'm sure it's not nearly as bad as you think. Your ends are probably in great shape now.  It is so hard to find a stylist you can trust.  Good luck.


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> This stylist ended up being a SHS and cutting off more than I would have like.  I have to stop being so spontaneous and stop and think.  How much can happen in a day?  SMH  I thought I was very explicit.  My ends were split, but it was more than I wanted trimmed at that time. It was more like a cut.  I've already got you should have done this or that from people I talked to.  And I should have.  I should have been more vigilant in making sure she wasn't cutting too much.  I have to find someone I can TRUST.  I used to cut my hair off with no regard.  I BC'd 3 times and didn't care, but I worked HARD for this hair. **tear**
> 
> Trying to look on the bright side...Hopefully the new ends will help with retention and I did have some heat damaged ends that weren't really looking the best when I wash n go.  They are probably gone now.  At least, it was good lunar cutting day for strength.  I'm not posting a pic because I don't even want to look at it or share it.   I'm praying that since I know more of what it takes now to grow healthy hair, that I will regain the length quickly.  I know a lot of ladies bounce back from a SHS like NikkiQ did last year.  So hopefully I will be able to make BSL this year, but it will be later than I thought.  I know my hair will be back better than ever eventually but now I feel like   I'm going to have to work even harder, but I won't drop out of this challenge!



jprayze how much did she cut??!! Just remember that your progress has been amazing so you'll bounce back from this with no problem. If I can do it, I KNOW you can!! 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## jprayze

Ok I will post so you all can see what we are dealing with


----------



## mami2010

Hello Ladies,

My braidout then I washed and flat ironed.


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:


> Got back into my workouts again today. I think that really does help out with hair growth with the whole increased blood flow and all. Now if only I can look like @mami2010



NikkiQ  Im here to help if you need any tips and tricks. Hair and working out is my passion and would be glad to assist anyone.

I have not had too much time to jump on this thread so inbox me if you ever need.


----------



## NikkiQ

mami2010 said:


> NikkiQ  Im here to help if you need any tips and tricks. Hair and working out is my passion and would be glad to assist anyone.
> 
> I have not had too much time to jump on this thread so inbox me if you ever need.



I need all the tips you got mami2010 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## ImanAdero

jprayze


I'm not gassing or trying to incite you, nor am I trying to make you more upset... But you need to ask for a refund. She cut waayyyyuu more than you asked for. 

Hatin a$$ b!tch! How trifling!

We can roll up on her in these Internet streets, or in the least write bad reviews if her salon has a website. 

Sorry this happened to you, BUT you'll be backl and beyond where you were before you even know it. Put the hair away so you won't stress over it and just enjoy having healthy ends!


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> Ok I will post so you all can see what we are dealing with



I can't see ur pic b/c I'm on my mobile, but I'm sooo pissed for u! I know how hard u worked on ur hair. It will grow back!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## HoneyA

jprayze yep, I'd be heated too. Maybe she was trying to make your hair all one length, even. Stylists love to do that. In future, do you think you could start to do your own trims/dustings?


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> Ok I will post so you all can see what we are dealing with



Ok I just saw ur pic, yes she did cut off too much, but I still think u will be able to reach bsl by the end of the year. You always have great retention & growth. Plus the summer is coming.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> Ok I will post so you all can see what we are dealing with



Wow...she wasn't just scissor happy. She was cut crazy!!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

jprayze
Im sorry this has happened to you. She defintely cut off a good bit. However, we are here to cheer you on. You have made great progress and i know you will continue to do so. Hope you feel better about it soon!


----------



## crlsweetie912

I'm so sorry that happened to you jpraze....


----------



## growbaby

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hey everybody! I don't have length checks or unicorn hair to show, but I did recently take my graduation pics and wanted to share them. I was going to straighten for it, but then I remembered something a poster said in that thread about actress Teyonnah Parris and how us naturals always flock to straight hair for special occasions.
> 
> Soooo....I did a regal bun, I love the look. I also broke down and purchased Aphogee's keratin reconstructer and the green tea and keratin spray
> 
> Sent from my iPad...so clearly the typos are not my fault



Thank you for this!! I take my grad pictures next week and am struggling how I want to style.


----------



## jprayze

ImanAdero said:


> jprayze
> 
> 
> I'm not gassing or trying to incite you, nor am I trying to make you more upset... But you need to ask for a refund. She cut waayyyyuu more than you asked for.
> 
> Hatin a$$ b!tch! How trifling!
> 
> We can roll up on her in these Internet streets, or in the least write bad reviews if her salon has a website.
> 
> Sorry this happened to you, BUT you'll be backl and beyond where you were before you even know it. Put the hair away so you won't stress over it and just enjoy having healthy ends!


 


pelohello said:


> I can't see ur pic b/c I'm on my mobile, but I'm sooo pissed for u! I know how hard u worked on ur hair. It will grow back!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


 


HoneyA said:


> @jprayze yep, I'd be heated too. Maybe she was trying to make your hair all one length, even. Stylists love to do that. In future, do you think you could start to do your own trims/dustings?


 


NikkiQ said:


> Wow...she wasn't just scissor happy. She was cut crazy!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


 
I think she was trying to get my hair one length, to the shortest layer. I told her I was growing up my layers and I just wanted her to trim just the splits and do not try to recut my hair into ta layered style. I told her I was in the process of growing my hair out and my goal was to GROW it out all one length. So yeah she translated to make it all one length today. I made the fatal mistake, I wasn't facing the mirror when she started and it was downhill from there.

I will be writing a complaint to the management.

My SO is getting frustrated because he doesn't understand why I am so upset. He said you live and you learn. I said Don't you see all those products on the counter? Don't you see me on the hair board making updates and researching? I'm supposed to go see him tomorrow and I am so unmotivated to take the trip now. It's like this cut drained the energy out of me. *He said you ain't Samson.* Ahhh Men!  Also, said you act like something _really_ bad happened to you.  I said people have different priorities in life and what they care about and my hair is something that I care about.  (In my head, I'm singing if you don't know me by now...)

Yeah I have to come up with a PS where I don't have to see this. Maybe I will get a sew-in, but I have to make sure it doesn't cause me a setback. Sometimes you get a cut and you enjoy it while it lasts, knowing that your hair will grow out soon. But I can't enjoy it because I didn't ask for it. I already told my mom don't make a big deal about it because she has the tendency to make people feel worse. As of matter of fact, when I go see her I will just wear my bonnet.

I usually twist my hair and do dustings, but yes, I need to do my trims myself as well. It will be a longgg time before I left anyone come near my head with scissors.  I see why most of us are DIYers.  I would have done better to go to the beauty school because at least, they are observed and most of the time, they err on the side of caution.

I'm going to go finish packing and hopefully the trip will take my mind off of this mess. Getting over the initial disappointment...will probably focus on my makeup this weekend and try to distract myself

Thanks ladies!  You all are the absolute best...your support and encouragement is amazing.


----------



## GettingKinky

itsjusthair88 Congrats on graduating!! What's next for you?

Ms_CoCo37. Thanks!  

jprayze   I'm so sorry she cut so much hair I know it's not what you wanted. On the plus side your blunt ends look great and your hair grows so fast it will be back before you know it.


----------



## jprayze

GettingKinky said:


> @itsjusthair 88 Congrats on graduating!! What's next for you?
> 
> @Ms_CoCo37. Thanks!
> 
> @jprayze  I'm so sorry she cut so much hair I know it's not what you wanted. On the plus side your blunt ends look great and your hair grows so fast it will be back before you know it.


 
Thanks!  I pray so.


----------



## blueberryd

Alllmoost there!  I'm excited because I think I'm actually going to hit BSL by December 2013---this was a pretty aggressive goal for me since I just recently hit APL!  On a sad note, iwent heat crazy and got dominican blow outs 2 weeks in a row...i think i've gotten some heat damage...my natural curls aren't popping like they used to.  Perhaps I just need a good protein/steam treatment...


----------



## Evolving78

blueberryd said:


> Alllmoost there!  I'm excited because I think I'm actually going to hit BSL by December 2013---this was a pretty aggressive goal for me since I just recently hit APL!  On a sad note, iwent heat crazy and got dominican blow outs 2 weeks in a row...i think i've gotten some heat damage...my natural curls aren't popping like they used to.  Perhaps I just need a good protein/steam treatment...



very pretty!  and you will make BSL this summer.


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze

Hugs! you know we go through some setbacks around here, but we always make a great comeback!


----------



## Evolving78

i'm playing beauty shop now, sitting here with this conditioner in my hair.  i'm going to rinse it out in 15 mins.  

i, rinsed, washed, and rinsed my hair in the sink, but i am going to rinse this conditioner out in the shower.  

i did color my hair with Jazzing Bluest Black.  i hope it comes out nice.  that stuff is so runny.

i relaxed my hair too.  that is my last time doing that on my own and i mean it!  even if i just have to pay somebody to just do the relaxer process and i style my hair at home.  i probably overprocessed, underprocessed, etc...  i did use my porosity control conditioner.

i think i will flat iron my hair tonight if my baby lets me.


----------



## GettingKinky

blueberryd you are soooo close!  You'll be there in no time!


----------



## Evolving78

i hope i gained some kind of length.  my hair is still drying. i plan on giving myself a very light dusting once i straighten my hair.


----------



## jprayze

I'm going buy some SheScentIt products while the sale is going on.  The avocado conditioner and jojoba hemp shampoo are my faves and they have ceramides.  I told my SO to buy them for me to make me feel better.


----------



## Evolving78

ok here is my update pic.  if i pull down my strands, i am a tiny bit over my bra/shirt.  but i will claim BSL in July as long as there are no setbacks.
Jan 2013






April 2013


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 said:


> ok here is my update pic.  if i pull down my strands, i am a tiny bit over my bra/shirt.  but i will claim BSL in July as long as there are no setbacks.
> Jan 2013
> 
> April 2013



Awesome progress lady!  And with new baby!!!


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze said:


> Awesome progress lady!  And with new baby!!!



thank you lady!  i'm trying to hold on to this hair.  some days i just want to hack it off, but i really wanna see how far i can go in this journey.

did you order your products?


----------



## NikkiQ

Looking good blueberryd and shortdub78!! Yall will be claiming BSL at our next length check then we're kicking you out to the MBL challenge

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## jprayze

shortdub78 said:


> thank you lady!  i'm trying to hold on to this hair.  some days i just want to hack it off, but i really wanna see how far i can go in this journey.
> 
> did you order your products?



Products ordered.  I bought my staples and I'm going to try another of the SSI leave ins-- coco creme.  Now I have everything I need, no more product purchases for a while.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> I don't what to do.  The stylist was talking about it yesterday...saying how much longer it was.  I will see how drastic it looks when it's straight.  I will probably end up gradually correcting it with each trim until it's even.



Sounds like a good plan.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> This stylist ended up being a SHS and cutting off more than I would have like.  I have to stop being so spontaneous and stop and think.  How much can happen in a day?  SMH  I thought I was very explicit.  My ends were split, but it was more than I wanted trimmed at that time. It was more like a cut.  I've already got you should have done this or that from people I talked to.  And I should have.  I should have been more vigilant in making sure she wasn't cutting too much.  I have to find someone I can TRUST.  I used to cut my hair off with no regard.  I BC'd 3 times and didn't care, but I worked HARD for this hair. **tear**
> 
> Trying to look on the bright side...Hopefully the new ends will help with retention and I did have some heat damaged ends that weren't really looking the best when I wash n go.  They are probably gone now.  At least, it was good lunar cutting day for strength.  I'm not posting a pic because I don't even want to look at it or share it.   I'm praying that since I know more of what it takes now to grow healthy hair, that I will regain the length quickly.  I know a lot of ladies bounce back from a SHS like NikkiQ did last year.  So hopefully I will be able to make BSL this year, but it will be later than I thought.  I know my hair will be back better than ever eventually but now I feel like   I'm going to have to work even harder, but I won't drop out of this challenge!



I feel your pain and your hair will thank you for it.  You have really fast growth so you'll be back where you were in no time!  Split ends are the devil so the cutter may have done more good than harm.  It's possible the shorter side may have had serious splits and was breaking off...now all your hair can grow thick and strong!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

now i gotta get cross wrapping thing tight!  i really wanna be able to wear my hair down for a couple of days if i choose to.


----------



## Froreal3

jprayze

Aw man...(((hugs))) Now that i see the pic, i see she took a ton off! I'm pissed for you because I know how hard you've been working at this....with MN and all. Like i said in that thread, just keep at your regimen. You know what works and i know you will end up retaining at least 5" by the end of the year with the MN.

Eta: shortdub78 You look there to me but since you know better than me, i say you are super close! Just another month it seems.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

thanks ladies!

and that dang color didn't take!  my hair is dark brown.  i want Blue Black!  i will just go to a professional or do a perm color.  i can't do rinses and semi.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was just measuring to see how long my hair has to get to cover my girls without me pulling on it. I need to grow at least 6 more inches. Given my growth rate of 5 inches a year and periodic trims it will take me another 18 months to get there. This journey will never end.  I hope you plan on hosting a bunch more challenges NikkiQ

shortdub78. You're basically there.


----------



## Evolving78

GettingKinky said:


> I was just measuring to see how long my hair has to get to cover my girls without me pulling on it. I need to grow at least 6 more inches. Given my growth rate of 5 inches a year and periodic trims it will take me another 18 months to get there. This journey will never end.  I hope you plan on hosting a bunch more challenges NikkiQ
> 
> shortdub78. You're basically there.



i want my hair to cover my girls too!  that's my goal for the year.  my hair is hanging out around my cleavage now.  i would love to claim it now, but on this board, you gotta be WL to claim BSL!


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> thanks ladies!
> 
> and that dang color didn't take!  my hair is dark brown.  i want Blue Black!  i will just go to a professional or do a perm color.  i can't do rinses and semi.



Hairtwin I use the Ion demipermanent color from sallys.......it works really well.


----------



## jprayze

It looks like Im at least 3 inches from APL :-/


----------



## JosieLynn

Been feeling pretty overwhelmed with school, work and just life in general for awhile now and it's all coming to a head. Today is my only day to just BREATHE and my head needs a washing...but I'm contemplating just a co-wash and calling it a day. I want nothing but to crawl UNDER the bed for awhile. Smh


----------



## GettingKinky

Even though I know my hair has grown this year, I was starting to feel like I will forever be 1 inch away from BSL. (See the 1st picture)  I know this is partially because I got a "relaxer straight" flat iron in January and I haven't done it again since then. So I went back and put together pictures of my progress over 2012 just to remind myself to be patient and that length will eventually come. I'm getting my new puppy next week so hopefully that will take my mind off hair for awhile. Although I see all you new moms still here so maybe not.


----------



## baddison

Still in this challenge, and still hoping to be BSL by December 2013.

Got some thickness this time around, so hopefully with the next relaxer there will be some length too.


----------



## Cattypus1

Finally, my length-check...it actually looks shorter than my last check-in. I'm going to chalk that up to my lack of skills in dusting...I might have been too aggressive, at least I hope that's what it was. 



I think my hair was just below the metal bracket which connects the strap to my bra at my last length check and I still have the huge hole in my hemline due to my setback last year. I lost a lot of hair at my crown then. My hair is in good shape it just looks evil when straight. Going back to my twist outs.  The good news is that I think I got my hendigo mix exactly right!   Keeping a hair journal is helping a lot because I can review to see what worked and what didn't.


----------



## itsjusthair88

pelohello said:


> You look so pretty! Congrats on graduating!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Thank you pelohello



growbaby said:


> Thank you for this!! I take my grad pictures next week and am struggling how I want to style.



Oh way to go growbaby congratulations!!! I really enjoyed the bun, the only problem was, I couldn't wear the cap...which was fine because it was borrowed (my cap and gown don't get here for another 2 weeks!). On graduation day itself, I have no idea what I am going to do



GettingKinky said:


> @itsjusthair88 Congrats on graduating!! What's next for you?



Thanks GettingKinky I am moving to New York City 

I am sorry about your cut, jprayze it's so hard to deal with a setback, but you still have the summer growth spurt to go, I think you can bounce back!


----------



## jprayze

[USER=285954]itsjusthair88[/USER];18315505 said:
			
		

> I am sorry about your cut, jprayze it's so hard to deal with a setback, but you still have the summer growth spurt to go, I think you can bounce back!



Thanks...I really am encouraged that the hair that is left is good, healthy, and thicker than when I started my HHJ.  Also thinking I can reach my hair goals faster now because I wont be doing as much experimenting, I know what works for my hair and what doesn't.  I also have cut my heat usage down a lot.  Just call me the comeback kid! ;-)


----------



## lamaria211

gvin89 said:


> So I had my baby on Monday and we are at home adjusting to life. I hope to get back to my BSL routine in a few weeks.



Congratulations ;-)


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> Finally, my length-check...it actually looks shorter than my last check-in. I'm going to chalk that up to my lack of skills in dusting...I might have been too aggressive, at least I hope that's what it was.
> 
> View attachment 206719
> 
> I think my hair was just below the metal bracket which connects the strap to my bra at my last length check and I still have the huge hole in my hemline due to my setback last year. I lost a lot of hair at my crown then. My hair is in good shape it just looks evil when straight. Going back to my twist outs.  The good news is that I think I got my hendigo mix exactly right!   Keeping a hair journal is helping a lot because I can review to see what worked and what didn't.



i need to go back and look at the pics because it looks longer to me.  i am going to go back to my journal too, so i can keep tabs on what i'm doing.


----------



## NikkiQ

Lord I'm away from the comp for a day and come back to all this hair up in here???? Yall are giving me LIFE like a proud mama!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Finally, my length-check...it actually looks shorter than my last check-in. I'm going to chalk that up to my lack of skills in dusting...I might have been too aggressive, at least I hope that's what it was.
> 
> View attachment 206719
> 
> I think my hair was just below the metal bracket which connects the strap to my bra at my last length check and I still have the huge hole in my hemline due to my setback last year. I lost a lot of hair at my crown then. My hair is in good shape it just looks evil when straight. Going back to my twist outs.  The good news is that I think I got my hendigo mix exactly right!   Keeping a hair journal is helping a lot because I can review to see what worked and what didn't.




xu93texas your hair looks great!!  I think you'll make BSL before December, what's your goal day.  You are officially my hair twin because my hair straight isn't the picture of beauty either, lol and I have decided to incorporate more dusting in my regimen.  I thought I could avoid them but my fine, tangly hair demands regular trim maintenance.


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle that's Cattypus1 picture lol

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## laylaaa

How often do you ladies trim? I trimmed for the third time this month yesterday and I'm finding myself soooo addicted to seeing blunt ends but I know it's bad for progress  in the long run. 


Would once a month be fine?


----------



## NikkiQ

laylaaa said:


> How often do you ladies trim? I trimmed for the third time this month yesterday and I'm finding myself soooo addicted to seeing blunt ends but I know it's bad for progress  in the long run.
> 
> Would once a month be fine?



Once a month is too often. You're cutting off all your progress laylaaa. Dusting every other month or trim a couple times a year is all my hair needs.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

laylaaa said:


> How often do you ladies trim? I trimmed for the third time this month yesterday and I'm finding myself soooo addicted to seeing blunt ends but I know it's bad for progress  in the long run.
> 
> 
> Would once a month be fine?



i dust once a month, but i'm scissor happy!  i cut about 1/8-1/4 of an inch or less. i could have made MBL by now if i would just lay off.  my ends aren't my problem either.


----------



## laylaaa

shortdub78 said:


> i dust once a month, but i'm scissor happy!  i cut about 1/8-1/4 of an inch or less. i could have made MBL by now if i would just lay off.  my ends aren't my problem either.




1/8th a month sounds quite doable.  Do you trim on curly or blown out hair btw?




NikkiQ said:


> Once a month is too often. You're cutting off all your progress laylaaa. Dusting every other month or trim a couple times a year is all my hair needs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.




Oh, okay. It's because I hadn't trimmed whatsoever since a salon visit almost 7 months ago. In total, I think I cut two, almost three inches but they were worthless and damaged from colour processing so it's okay I hope. 

Can you still dust if you have layers? My goal is to have a nice blunt BSL but because of my natural growth pattern and a stylist messing up my hair BAD, I have drastically different lengths all over the place.  My crown and nape grow almost an inch a month of dryer, different texture hair but my front sides hit an inch in three months, if that.


----------



## Evolving78

laylaaa said:


> 1/8th a month sounds quite doable.  Do you trim on curly or blown out hair btw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay. It's because I hadn't trimmed whatsoever since a salon visit almost 7 months ago. In total, I think I cut two, almost three inches but they were worthless and damaged from colour processing so it's okay I hope.
> 
> Can you still dust if you have layers? My goal is to have a nice blunt BSL but because of my natural growth pattern and a stylist messing up my hair BAD, I have drastically different lengths all over the place.  My crown and nape grow almost an inch a month of dryer, different texture hair but my front sides hit an inch in three months, if that.



my hair grows in layers.  when i am natural, i trim in twists.  when i am relaxed, i trim with straight hair.   if you want blunt BSL, you need to trim on dried straight hair.  and don't wait that long again to trim.


----------



## Guinan

laylaaa said:


> How often do you ladies trim? I trimmed for the third time this month yesterday and I'm finding myself soooo addicted to seeing blunt ends but I know it's bad for progress  in the long run.
> 
> Would once a month be fine?



I trim every 3mths, using the feye method. My hair grows in layers too. I did trim 2xs last month, so my next trim won't be until the end of july. I usually trim on straight hair, in order to get accurate results. 

Sometimes I will dust if I notice any splits or breakage in between the 3mths.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

laylaaa said:


> How often do you ladies trim? I trimmed for the third time this month yesterday and I'm finding myself soooo addicted to seeing blunt ends but I know it's bad for progress  in the long run.
> 
> Would once a month be fine?



Whoa! Three times? I agree with NikkiQ. Even once a month is too often. If you only grow 1/2" per month, you won't go anywhere. Try once every 2 or 3 months and only 1/4" off.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Dced with AOGPB, then shampooed and followed it with SD Razzberry Affair. Currently under a Heat Therapy Wrap smelling like raspberry cake and enjoying a chocolate croissant while DD is napping. 

Ahh...feel like I'm in a spa...this must be what heaven is like.


----------



## jprayze

Froreal3 said:


> Dced with AOGPB, then shampooed and followed it with SD Razzberry Affair. Currently under a Heat Therapy Wrap smelling like raspberry cake and enjoying a chocolate croissant while DD is napping.
> 
> Ahh...feel like I'm in a spa...this must be what heaven is like.



Awww sounds like a great experience


----------



## mami2010

@NikkiQ 
Hyacinthe
gvin89
BraunSugar
KiWiStyle
ronie
nemi95


I know this is BSL 2013 but I've been getting questions about diet and exercise which is also need for awesome hair growth.  With that being said here it goes. Maybe I will start a thread in the fitness section and tag whoever wants to join. Thank this post and I will tag you when I create the thread.

For  my workout people if you don't use this yet I recommend it.  Muscle  Milk and Ultra fuel for a great pre and post workout shake and before  bed if you wish. Its pre digested and gets to the system quick for  maximum recovery to build and repair.   Mix the two together and it tastes great.  I've been using this for  years and love it.  With the muscle milk since I am a female I only use  one scoop. More than that the body will not absorb it.  And the ultra I  use one scoop before gym and 2 scoops after gym.

 Pre Workout Shake: 1 scoop muscle milk 1 scoop ultra fuel
 Post Workout Shake: 1 scoop muscle milk 2 scoop ultra fuel

 And sometimes before bed: 1 scoop muscle milk and 2 scoops ultra fuel

 This really helps your body to recover and not have so much soreness the next day and will replenish your muscles.

  I get good prices at Allstarhealth.com the Muscle milk 5.5lbs  is $30 and  last me for two months and the Ultra fuel 1500 grams is $10 and last  about 1 month.  Sometimes I do swap out muscle milk for Bsn Syntha 6 - 5.5  for $40 and lasts for 2 months.

 I know a lot of tips and tricks so don't be afraid to ask for any advice.

You all have helped me with my hair so why not I help you with your diet and exercise.


----------



## NikkiQ

mami2010 do you ever mix them with anything else? Like fruit or almond milk?


----------



## ImanAdero

Praise The Lord I will be getting my hair pressed this week and trimmed!!! Yes Lord! I am too hype. I might even get some curls!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhh a fresh clean scalp and new Celies...even though they don't look it 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Gettin' ready To wash my hair and scalp but not sure what to pre-poo with...hmmm


----------



## coolsista-paris

Seamonster said:


> I missed you, glad to have you back. Do you have any pictures of the new haircut to share? I bet you are loving those freshly trimmed ends.
> 
> Heyyyy thanks .im missed you too and this great group thats always available. ;-)
> 
> i enjoyed my ends as soon as hubby finished trimming!
> 
> Im gonna add à pic from my computer tomorrow.
> 
> im in braids now . Did them friday night... Im trying this personnal challenge. Extension braids 1.month and à half (if my fine hair stays correct and presentable in them)..then 1 month bunning my own hair. Ill alternate like that until december.
> I.might try à weave to see how that goes but...i really dont trust stylists here....i wish i could weave alone


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I been waiting all day to cowash my hair. I just get so excited. I even went on a conditioner haul today  so I will definitely get started on that in a sec following a nice DC. 

Totally forgot that my grandma has a red rose bush in her front yard until i seen her with some rose petals in a bowl of water. Boy oh boy did some sparks go off lol. I immediately resarched rose water again and its benefits then on how to make it. Yep, im going to make some tomorrow for my new moisturizing spritz for my NG. Super happy right now!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

Now y'all know I BEEN b**ching about how my hair isn't growing yadda yadda. Well she did put me in my place. 

I wore a braidout to church, came home and slept on it and it got all shrunken. So I slapped on a headband and just separated the braidout a bit. I didn't comb it out, stretch it out, nada.

And lo and behold...





Excuse my armpit.

So yah. Imma hush now. LOL.


----------



## crlsweetie912

bajandoc86 said:


> Now y'all know I BEEN b**ching about how my hair isn't growing yadda yadda. Well she did put me in my place.
> 
> I wore a braidout to church, came home and slept on it and it got all shrunken. So I slapped on a headband and just separated the braidout a bit. I didn't comb it out, stretch it out, nada.
> 
> And lo and behold...
> 
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/bajandoc86/media/allfrodput2.jpg.html
> 
> Excuse my armpit.
> 
> So yah. Imma hush now. LOL.



Wow!  Great job!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Yeah go on and hush up now bajandoc86. See what happens when you wanna be all stubborn and not listen to anybody???


----------



## bajandoc86

crlsweetie912 Thank you!

NikkiQ *hangs head in shame* When I wore the braidout on Saturday I was so aware of my ends touching my back. So now I know for sure I need to keep it pinned up etc and wear 'out' styles less. 

If I showed you the other pics while I was trying to style her tonight.  I honestly was like...where did all this hair come from?!


----------



## jprayze

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I been waiting all day to cowash my hair. I just get so excited. I even went on a conditioner haul today  so I will definitely get started on that in a sec following a nice DC.
> 
> Totally forgot that my grandma has a red rose bush in her front yard until i seen her with some rose petals in a bowl of water. Boy oh boy did some sparks go off lol. I immediately resarched rose water again and its benefits then on how to make it. Yep, im going to make some tomorrow for my new moisturizing spritz for my NG. Super happy right now!!!



Oh yes I cannot wait for my roses to bloom.  I even planted 2 rose bushes in my boyfriend's yard this weekend.  Lol


----------



## newnyer

Whew my hair feels like it's gonna be happy!   Clarified, henna'd and now I'm dc'ing. Prolly will go under the steamer the last 15 min before rinsing. I think this was the easiest rinse out of henna I've ever had! The only difference was that I added honeyquat in the henna & tressemme instead of VO5 to rinse out. 
I was SO tempted to break out the indigo I bought awhile ago. I'm so torn though because I LOVE the red tint henna gives me...but I know darker hair can give the illusion of thicker hair-which I need A LOT. Darker hair looks "aiight" on me too though.  Maybe next time.  Do any of you indigo ladies notice any more benefits in your hair afterwards (besides the color)? Like, does it strengthen/thicken your strands more than henna alone?


----------



## NikkiQ

They're getting a bit longer. Idk what I'm gonna do when we go back to the states and I have to actually leave the house again. I'm getting spoiled to not doing my hair. 



Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

NikkiQ said:


> They're getting a bit longer. Idk what I'm gonna do when we go back to the states and I have to actually leave the house again. I'm getting spoiled to not doing my hair.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



NikkiQ, those are some nice juicy plaits you got there!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> NikkiQ, those are some nice juicy plaits you got there!



Why thank ya Ms_CoCo37! That's how I judge if my hair is growing. If they look thicker or longer, I'm tickled lol

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## lucky8502

Hello
I would like to join the challenge, I am so close to BSL that I can taste it!
~Current hair length *APL*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd *Natural*
~BSL goal month *December*
~Current Reggie and styling choices *simple puff and very simple reggie wet hair slightly every morning and put deep conditioner in hair and put in loose puff. repeat the next day*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? *I will straighten my hair for the first time since going natural 2-3 yrs ago so I can whip my hair back and forth ( but gently as not to cause breakage  *
~Post a beginning picture *I am in the middle of doing twist but as soon as I take them out I will post a picture*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

NikkiQ said:


> Why thank ya @Ms_CoCo37! That's how I judge if my hair is growing. If they look thicker or longer, I'm tickled lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


 
NikkiQ, that's a good way to gauge your progress.  I'm doing the same thing with my twists.  For some reason, my crown is so slow to catch up with the rest of my hair, so I would like to see the twists in that area plump up a bit.

lucky8502, welcome to the challenge!


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> mami2010 do you ever mix them with anything else? Like fruit or almond milk?





			
				NikkiQ said:
			
		

> mami2010 do you ever mix them with anything else? Like fruit or almond milk?



NikkiQ
Yes sometimes I do.... Each Saturday I go to the market and pick up some fresh fruits. Pineapple, banana, watermelon, mango and then make a fruit salad.  I then freeze the fruits per serving, and when I make my shakes I use the frozen fruits as my ice so my shake don't taste watered down from regular ice.  I also use coconut milk or coconut cream and it tastes almost like piña colada without the vodka though.... Feel free to add the vodka if u wish... Lol kidding... By all means avoid alcohol while working out it will give you less energy on your next workout and breakdown your body even more.


----------



## NikkiQ

mami2010 said:


> @NikkiQ
> Yes sometimes I do.... Each Saturday I go to the market and pick up some fresh fruits. Pineapple, banana, watermelon, mango and then make a fruit salad. I then freeze the fruits per serving, and when I make my shakes I use the frozen fruits as my ice so my shake don't taste watered down from regular ice. I also use coconut milk or coconut cream and it tastes almost like piña colada without the vodka though.... Feel free to add the vodka if u wish... Lol kidding... *By all means avoid alcohol while working out it will give you less energy on your next workout and breakdown your body even more*.


 
See that's my downfall. Out here, good rum is really cheap and I like to have myself an adult beverage or 2 on the weekends


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm gonna start blowing my hair out and flat ironing it at the beginning of every month. Since I did it this month on the 8th, I might as well keep that schedule going. I want to be able to get it flat ironed for Christmas and it not revert in a day. Plus me and these SSKs are about to go toe to toe up in here.


----------



## GrowAHead

So I was in a wedding this weekend and got my hair done by a stylist (for the first time in over a year) And she flat ironed and trimmed my raggedy ends! I was SOOO Excited.  (even though I thought the flat iron temp was a little high )  So you know I had to come straight here to post pics!

I'm 13 weeks post right now so I'm hoping to gain a little more before I relax in late May/Early June.


----------



## NikkiQ

Looks great GrowAHead!


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> They're getting a bit longer. Idk what I'm gonna do when we go back to the states and I have to actually leave the house again. I'm getting spoiled to not doing my hair.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Those celies are loooong and thick. Nice! NikkiQ


----------



## bajandoc86

GrowAHead said:


> So I was in a wedding this weekend and got my hair done by a stylist (for the first time in over a year) And she flat ironed and trimmed my raggedy ends! I was SOOO Excited.  (even though I thought the flat iron temp was a little high )  So you know I had to come straight here to post pics!
> 
> I'm 13 weeks post right now so I'm hoping to gain a little more before I relax in late May/Early June.



Beautiful shiny hair!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

GrowAHead said:


> So I was in a wedding this weekend and got my hair done by a stylist (for the first time in over a year) And she flat ironed and trimmed my raggedy ends! I was SOOO Excited.  (even though I thought the flat iron temp was a little high )  So you know I had to come straight here to post pics!
> 
> I'm 13 weeks post right now so I'm hoping to gain a little more before I relax in late May/Early June.



I love your hair GrowAHead its nice and thick and looks very healthy!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

GrowAHead said:


> So I was in a wedding this weekend and got my hair done by a stylist (for the first time in over a year) And she flat ironed and trimmed my raggedy ends! I was SOOO Excited.  (even though I thought the flat iron temp was a little high )  So you know I had to come straight here to post pics!
> 
> I'm 13 weeks post right now so I'm hoping to gain a little more before I relax in late May/Early June.



Double post


----------



## GrowAHead

Thanks Ladies!!!    I can't wait until we are all swanging BSL hair!


----------



## NikkiQ

I want to treat myself to a large order of new products to try, but I'm too cheap and to scared to order anything


----------



## kinky curlygenie

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I want to treat myself to a large order of new products to try, but I'm too cheap and to scared to order anything




Just do it, I'm the same so I try to do product sprees to a minimum. But I do love when Iv gt everything stocked up. ATM I have hardly anything I'm waitiing til I have a free day to go shopping. 

I have just taken down my crochet braids - oh lawdy it's taken forever and now I can't b bothered to wash il do that tomorrow eve  !! 

Nikki what were u thinking of buying???maybe look at reviews from the ladies on here if your too scared to buy


----------



## NikkiQ

kinky curlygenie said:


> Just do it, I'm the same so I try to do product sprees to a minimum. But I do love when Iv gt everything stocked up. ATM I have hardly anything I'm waitiing til I have a free day to go shopping.
> 
> I have just taken down my crochet braids - oh lawdy it's taken forever and now I can't b bothered to wash il do that tomorrow eve  !!
> 
> Nikki what were u thinking of buying???maybe look at reviews from the ladies on here if your too scared to buy



Saw a few things at Curl Mart that I've wanted to try and heard good things about like a few Oyin and Jessiecurl products.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Seamonster

Oyin and Jessicurl have some great products and you will love them. Jessicurl was my first all natural product. I won it in the naturally curly contest; turned me into a product junkie


----------



## Seamonster

mami2010 said:


> NikkiQ
> Yes sometimes I do.... Each Saturday I go to the market and pick up some fresh fruits. Pineapple, banana, watermelon, mango and then make a fruit salad.  I then freeze the fruits per serving, and when I make my shakes I use the frozen fruits as my ice so my shake don't taste watered down from regular ice.  I also use coconut milk or coconut cream and it tastes almost like piña colada without the vodka though.... Feel free to add the vodka if u wish... Lol kidding... *By all means avoid alcohol while working out it will give you less energy on your next workout *and breakdown your body even more.



You had me going until the bolded; how much fruit is used per serving? What size is a serving?

eta: wish I had some of that cheap rum for my vitamin drink/pina colada


----------



## kinky curlygenie

Oh no youv just reminded me that I need some of Jesse's products I love the baby butter thing I had a sample and it smelt awesome, plus it kept my hair looking shiny but not greasy- ** sneaks off to write up my wish list


----------



## glamazon386

Still here. On week 5 with a weave.


----------



## tiffjust2002

Hey ladies,
Just checking in with a pic. 



This is freshly washed hair with no product, that ish is BARELY touching but I'mma go ahead and claim it.


----------



## Tonto

update: After wearing Fanta (my wig) for a moment, I had a weave for 2 weeks; however, I had my cornrows for 4 weeks. I took my weave out last Wednesday and now I don't really know what to do to my hair. I think I'm gonna go back to my wig or maybe get another one. My hair has never been that long in the front. I didn't want to do a length check for the back. I will be waiting for October-November to see if it's closer to bsl than before


----------



## JosieLynn

so i did what i said i would never do, went ahead and bought weave....just bought virgin peruvian hair in "body wave" and a lace wig closure from Rosa Hair Products on http://www.aliexpress.com/store/502658 

Planning on making a u-part wig with a closure and wearing it for the rest of the summer....i don't want to be tempted to wear my hair out because I am famous for the afro puff in the summer and that is when ALL the breakage happens  so i've bit the bullet and made this large investment...being a broke grad student is real smh but i'm going to get my money's worth, I will be taking care of this hair VERY well and wearing it on and off for possibly a year or until the tracks fall off 

Now i'm anxiously awaiting my hair!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

tiffjust2002 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Just checking in with a pic.
> 
> View attachment 207099
> 
> This is freshly washed hair with no product, that ish is BARELY touching but I'mma go ahead and claim it.


 
Alright now tiffjust2002! I see you and them pretty curls lady. Go on and claim your BSL 



Tonto said:


> update: After wearing Fanta (my wig) for a moment, I had a weave for 2 weeks; however, I had my cornrows for 4 weeks. I took my weave out last Wednesday and now I don't really know what to do to my hair. I think I'm gonna go back to my wig or maybe get another one. My hair has never been that long in the front. I didn't want to do a length check for the back. I will be waiting for October-November to see if it's closer to bsl than before


 
Tonto if your hair is that long in the front, I bet it's pretty damn close to BSL in the back!!


----------



## jessicarabbit

Hey y'all just checking in! Im still in this sew in. I got it cut into a short a line bob. Love it. Thanks to my job (trade secret), they wash, dc an Style my hair once a week using salon brand products (for free!) so my hair has been shiny and swangin everyday. 
Anyway, I've also been noticing some new growth coming in. I'm about 1 month post.


----------



## NikkiQ

lindsaywhat said:


> Hey y'all just checking in! Im still in this sew in. I got it cut into a short a line bob. Love it. Thanks to my job (trade secret), they wash, dc an Style my hair once a week using salon brand products (for free!) so my hair has been shiny and swangin everyday.
> Anyway, I've also been noticing some new growth coming in. I'm about 1 month post.



Lawd lindsaywhat can I have your job???

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## ImanAdero

I don't think my hair really grew in the last month :-(

I'll have to see what it looks like tomorrow and compare it to November's hair pic.


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero said:


> I don't think my hair really grew in the last month :-(
> 
> I'll have to see what it looks like tomorrow and compare it to November's hair pic.



Can't wait to see the pics so you can get a whoopin like bajandoc86. Stop doubting that your hair grew. I'm sure it did.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ said:


> Can't wait to see the pics so you can get a whoopin like bajandoc86. Stop doubting that your hair grew. I'm sure it did.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



I know... ::hangs head in shame::

On another note: does anyone else's strands feel softest when their hair is absolutely filthy? My scalp is itching like crazy, but my hair feels soooooo soft lol.


----------



## growbaby

Hello beautifuls, just coming to share that my hair is STILL growing faster than ever these days (well for the past 2 months at least). Again, the only thing I added was using my sulfur mix a minimum of 4x a week. I've also been doin something else as well. after poking around in the inversion thread (the grow an inch a week), I've been inverting my head 4 mins a day for a week every 2 weeks since late march. I've never had growth like this and I can't honestly say which of the 2 is contributing but something is working! 1st pic is February 24th I believe and the second from tonight. HHJ!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

growbaby said:


> Hello beautifuls, just coming to share that my hair is STILL growing faster than ever these days (well for the past 2 months at least). Again, the only thing I added was using my sulfur mix a minimum of 4x a week. I've also been doin something else as well. after poking around in the inversion thread (the grow an inch a week), I've been inverting my head 4 mins a day for a week every 2 weeks since late march. I've never had growth like this and I can't honestly say which of the 2 is contributing but something is working! 1st pic is February 24th I believe and the second from tonight. HHJ!



I saw the inversion YouTube video and debated trying it. How many minutes do you do it for each day? Sulphur mix didn't work for me, but congratulations in your progress!! BSL goal met!!


----------



## Evolving78

i had to look all over for that garlic shampoo. i hope it works.  i gotta get some garlic pills too. i forgot to get some tea, but i think i may have some at home.  i am going to use it today.


----------



## Guinan

growbaby said:


> Hello beautifuls, just coming to share that my hair is STILL growing faster than ever these days (well for the past 2 months at least). Again, the only thing I added was using my sulfur mix a minimum of 4x a week. I've also been doin something else as well. after poking around in the inversion thread (the grow an inch a week), I've been inverting my head 4 mins a day for a week every 2 weeks since late march. I've never had growth like this and I can't honestly say which of the 2 is contributing but something is working! 1st pic is February 24th I believe and the second from tonight. HHJ!
> 
> View attachment 207133
> 
> 
> View attachment 207135


 
I've been doing the inversion thing too and have noticed some growth. I do the modified version of it. I cant remember the ytuber I got it from, but its basically you bend your head over your sink as if you are about to wash your hair for 4-6min every day. And your suppose to oil your scalp prior to the inversion.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

ImanAdero said:


> I don't think my hair really grew in the last month :-(
> 
> I'll have to see what it looks like tomorrow and compare it to November's hair pic.


 


NikkiQ said:


> Can't wait to see the pics so you can get a whoopin like @bajandoc86. Stop doubting that your hair grew. I'm sure it did.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


 
ImanAdero, NikkiQ is absolutely right!  You may be very pleasantly surprised when you do your length check.  Make sure you come back and let us know.



growbaby said:


> Hello beautifuls, just coming to share that my hair is STILL growing faster than ever these days (well for the past 2 months at least). Again, the only thing I added was using my sulfur mix a minimum of 4x a week. I've also been doin something else as well. after poking around in the inversion thread (the grow an inch a week), I've been inverting my head 4 mins a day for a week every 2 weeks since late march. I've never had growth like this and I can't honestly say which of the 2 is contributing but something is working! 1st pic is February 24th I believe and the second from tonight. HHJ!
> 
> View attachment 207133
> 
> 
> View attachment 207135


 
growbaby, congratulations on your beautiful progress!  I can't wait to do my next length check.  I wish my back looked like yours!  I have roll city going on back here.   So I will be wearing my length check tee.  Can't be scaring folks.  On another note, I'm going to have to look into this inversion thing to see what it's about.



shortdub78 said:


> i had to look all over for that garlic shampoo. i hope it works. i gotta get some garlic pills too. i forgot to get some tea, but i think i may have some at home. i am going to use it today.


 
shortdub78, if you're looking for a good garlic conditioner to go with your shampoo, I LOVE Alter Ego!  It's a little expensive but to me it has been worth it.  



pelohello said:


> I've been doing the inversion thing too and have noticed some growth. I do the modified version of it. I cant remember the ytuber I got it from, but its basically you bend your head over your sink as if you are about to wash your hair for 4-6min every day. And your suppose to oil your scalp prior to the inversion.


 
pelohello, how long have you been doing this?

I'm on week 2 of my mini twists and they're still looking good.  I have a few in the back that have loosened.  I'll just re-do those.  Not sure if I will make it to third week though...


----------



## NikkiQ

Time to LOC the hair up!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## growbaby

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I saw the inversion YouTube video and debated trying it. How many minutes do you do it for each day? Sulphur mix didn't work for me, but congratulations in your progress!! BSL goal met!!



Thank you! I do it for 4 minutes, I just lay on my bed & hang my head.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

*sneaks off to the inversion thread*


----------



## newnyer

Aww lawd...ya'll gonna have me hanging my head over my bed while I sleep now to get some growth. LOL

ETA: so I went ahead & did a last minute indigo treatment the other night.  I didn't really get to see my hair down & dry bc I put it up in a bun so quickly, but I can say that my hair is definitely black now & looks a lot shinier!


----------



## theNaturalWonders

the 30th day and i have pics and a review to share.

as i mentioned before i was planning to get a sew in from dontspeakdefeat however i was so petrified of getting a sew in that i decided to not go through with it. plus the constant changing with my work schedule and babysitting arrangements--i couldn't set a date and time. why was i petrified you ask? i had a major setback 3 years ago with a sew in that when i took down the install my hair was literally coming out in fistfuls. i swore to never get a weave again and i ventured off to lace wigs and slowly regrew my hair back. dontspeakdefeat was so kind and understanding--i decided to still visit her for a mini length check and an overdue trim. i must say i absolutely love dontspeakdefeat!! she was extremely patient, kind, honest, funny, understanding--GENTLE!!! i have fine hair but it is very dense and she took care of every strand on my head. i was so amazed and i thank God for answering my prayers. yes i did pray for her on my way to her shop. i prayed my desires specifically and i received exactly what I asked for and then some. she gave me a few list of products that she felt would work well with my hair and i plan to purchase them right away. 

right now my longest layer reaches my shoulder blades(the lowest part) so i am about 3 inches away from BSL. if i follow her suggestions/advice i should reach it by this fall.

on to the pics
now i don't know why these are showing up sideways. i have been trying to fix it but it's not working. my apologies

shruken state






blow out





blow out





back section flat iron-after trim


----------



## theNaturalWonders

my hair is currently braided up with horseshoe and sides out for my upart. will be wearing a full kinky curly wig in 2 weeks. i plan to take down the braids in two months. i am def going to try the inversion method for the whole 2 months as well as njoy's growth oil to see if it works for me.

HHG everyone!!!


----------



## Damaged but not out

So I have given up all hope on length this year. I am shedding like a puppy, I have cut 3 inches in the last 4 months, with the intention of cutting 3 more before September. 

I am happy to be 2 inches from BSL....i better be happy since its apparently my official length for 2013.


----------



## Meritamen

Happy to hear you had a great experience at the salon theNaturalWonder. I also go to her salon for a press and trim and have had a great experience every time. I walk out of there feeling like a goddess!  Wish I had the money for sew-ins because she is the only person I would trust to do them since she trained under Reniece.

So an update on my hair... I haven't done much with besides wear my wigs or put it in a bun. I still moisturize and seal as needed because I am trying to keep every cm That grows. Will probably post a length check pic in a few weeks since I am coming up on 2 1/2 years on this journey since my big chop.


----------



## TheNDofUO

My favourite hair moment of the week is when you've just shampoo'd your hair and you put your DC on and it melts into your hair... aahhhh


----------



## Carmelella

Cowshed and air dried this morning.  So simple.  I still think I enjoy my hair more when it's fluffy and big.  My ponytail on straight hair this week was so anorexic looking.  

I had did a correction relaxer with Hawaiian silky regular lye relaxer 2 weeks after I first did my touch up.  I left it on for maximal time and my hair is still texlaxed! The end result is exactly what I wanted but it took two applications using max plus time.  I like that it doesn't seem to bleach my hair or dry it out.  Should I stick with it and plan for a longggg application time or should I go to super? Just worried that super will be too super, lol.

After cowashing and air drying today



Results after 'corrective' using max time. 




So for any 4bs who just want to lighten their texture I say 1 APPLICATION of Hawaiian silky regular lye would be perfect for u.


----------



## mami2010

double post
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chloes-Fitness-Fashion-Hair-and-Beauty/135071450016158


----------



## Kerryann

i've been cowashing for the last 2 weeks and leaving this sucker alone. Im really praying to hit at least MBL by the years end but we will see. After this baby comes trust i will be doing the inversion to see if it works. 

Really though i could use an inch a month im not even greedy for the inch in 1 week just a month would have me smooth sailing


----------



## ImanAdero

So...


I love it!!! I have no idea how much she trimmed because it took a while, BUT she was cutting literally like an 8th of an inch by an 8th of an inch. So it's still long, not BSL yet, but summers end. 

It's curled to last so these Don't show true length.


----------



## jprayze

ImanAdero said:


> So...
> 
> I love it!!! I have no idea how much she trimmed because it took a while, BUT she was cutting literally like an 8th of an inch by an 8th of an inch. So it's still long, not BSL yet, but summers end.
> 
> It's curled to last so these Don't show true length.



Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## bajandoc86

ImanAdero    Accckkkk!! Gorgeous hair hun!


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero said:


> So...
> 
> I love it!!! I have no idea how much she trimmed because it took a while, BUT she was cutting literally like an 8th of an inch by an 8th of an inch. So it's still long, not BSL yet, but summers end.
> 
> It's curled to last so these Don't show true length.



Lawd it's GAWJUS!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

All this hair porn being posted today! Well I'm gonna post my crazy pic  decided to blow out my hair and band it in an attempt to keep it stretched and hopefully a bit more straight for tomorrow. They look skinny as hell, but they are much longer than they were a few months ago  may make BSL by sometime this summer. I'll post a length check tomorrow.

ETA: I had three banded ponytails in, the two you see in the pic and one in the back, LOL.


----------



## jprayze

Hi ladies! All your pics the last few days have been beautiful!!!

I regrouped a bit with my hair goals and whatnot.  Right now my goal is to get back to APL by the June length check.  If I can do that, I can get to BSL by the end of the year or very close!

I don't like this length flat ironed so I've been doing daily cowashing and wet Bunning since Monday.  Trying to keep it simple!

I was thinking about a sew-in, but I have read TOO many bad experiences.  I personally have had no bad experiences with braids, so that may be my next move.


----------



## Guinan

More hair porn! Guess who learned how 2do fishtail braids? Me! I watched naptural85 tutorial. Its not perfect, but wearable. This might be my new summer style. I can't wait to try it out on a braidout.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @ImanAdero, @NikkiQ is absolutely right! You may be very pleasantly surprised when you do your length check. Make sure you come back and let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> @growbaby, congratulations on your beautiful progress! I can't wait to do my next length check. I wish my back looked like yours! I have roll city going on back here.  So I will be wearing my length check tee. Can't be scaring folks. On another note, I'm going to have to look into this inversion thing to see what it's about.
> 
> 
> 
> @shortdub78, if you're looking for a good garlic conditioner to go with your shampoo, I LOVE Alter Ego! It's a little expensive but to me it has been worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> @pelohello, how long have you been doing this?
> 
> I'm on week 2 of my mini twists and they're still looking good. I have a few in the back that have loosened. I'll just re-do those. Not sure if I will make it to third week though...


 
I've been doing the inversion for about 3-4wks. I think this week makes it 4.


----------



## NikkiQ

There is some major hair porn action going on up in here!! *brown chicken brown cow*


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:


> More hair porn! Guess who learned how 2do fishtail braids? Me! I watched naptural85 tutorial. Its not perfect, but wearable. This might be my new summer style. I can't wait to try it out on a braidout.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I'm loving those fishtail braids!!  My hair is far too fine with low-med density so I'm not going to embarrass myself by attempting it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

ImanAdero said:


> So...
> 
> I love it!!! I have no idea how much she trimmed because it took a while, BUT she was cutting literally like an 8th of an inch by an 8th of an inch. So it's still long, not BSL yet, but summers end.
> 
> It's curled to last so these Don't show true length.



Oooh-weee!!!  Na that's some gorgeous and lush hair!!!  I love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Finally got around to making my rose water. I added some Wild Growth Oil and WGO light oil and put in one of my old s-curl bottles. I used it this AM on my new growth to keep it moist. Its been pretty hot here in the south and me and sweaty hair...No Bueno!!! Dont need the salt eating away at my hair so frequent cowashing plus this rosewater should assist with the sweat issue.


----------



## JosieLynn

theNaturalWonders said:


> my hair is currently braided up with horseshoe and sides out for my upart. will be wearing a full kinky curly wig in 2 weeks. i plan to take down the braids in two months. i am def going to try the inversion method for the whole 2 months as well as njoy's growth oil to see if it works for me.
> 
> HHG everyone!!!



where did you find your wig? I've been looking for a nice kinky curly wig, and what's the inversion method?


----------



## mami2010

Hey ladies,

All is well, I am trying to outreach more women about hair care, fitness, beauty, confidence boosting and much more. I would like to share this with my BSL 2013 ladies.  All others who would want info about my diet and exercise I will be updating info here also. So I am sending you all an open invitation. All are welcome.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chloes-Fitness-Fashion-Hair-and-Beauty/135071450016158
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chloe...35071450016158


----------



## NikkiQ

mami2010 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> All is well, I am trying to outreach more women about hair care, fitness, beauty, confidence boosting and much more. I would like to share this with my BSL 2013 ladies.  All others who would want info about my diet and exercise I will be updating info here also. So I am sending you all an open invitation. All are welcome.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chloe...35071450016158



I just clicked on the link and FB said the page is unavailable mami2010

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## HoneyA

Carmelella How did you get this big, fluffy look after your co-wash? Did you air dry in braids or with loose hair?


----------



## Carmelella

HoneyA said:


> Carmelella How did you get this big, fluffy look after your co-wash? Did you air dry in braids or with loose hair?



I air dried with loose hair then ponied when it was 75% done.  While it was wet I put just a smidge.. Really.. Of coconut oil on it.  Today I cowashed again and did 4 two strand twists ( the ones that look like corn rows and web under the dryer.  I'll post pics later.


----------



## HoneyA

Carmelella said:


> I air dried with loose hair then ponied when it was 75% done.  While it was wet I put just a smidge.. Really.. Of coconut oil on it.  Today I cowashed again and did 4 two strand twists ( the ones that look like corn rows and web under the dryer.  I'll post pics later.



Nice! It looks good. Thick and healthy... I haven't tried air drying on loose hair because I am afraid of tangles but I may try your method.


----------



## g.lo

OMG, the hair over here,


----------



## mami2010

NikkiQ try this https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chloes-Fitness-Fashion-Hair-and-Beauty/135071450016158


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^That worked!


----------



## itsjusthair88

Loving all this beautiful hair in here!!!! I just wanted to pop in and show my latest protective style: super huge Senegalese twists with curled ends. They are about the width of my pinky finger and go to my waist. They took about 6 hours only and then I woke up and dipped the ends.

I LOVE THEM!!!

Sent from my iPad...so clearly the typos are not my fault


----------



## NikkiQ

SOooooo cute itsjusthair88!!!! So jealous that I don't have the skill to braid/twist my own hair like that!


----------



## Saga

I wanna hurry up and put my hair back in my loose-strand twists. My hair shrinks up like a mug and it's getting on my nerves because when it's shrunken it rejects moisture. Oil pretty much just sits on it and water is basically like pouring a 8oz glass on the sahara.

Plus, with the twists I get to play with my length! That's always good.
We'll see if I can detangle it tonight (probably not gonna happen) and blow it out sometime this week so that the twisting process can commence this weekend. 

I used to go through withdrawals from not wearing my hair loose, now I'm experiencing protective style withdrawals


----------



## itsjusthair88

NikkiQ said:


> SOooooo cute @itsjusthair88!!!! So jealous that I don't have the skill to braid/twist my own hair like that!



Thanks @NikkiQ You can do it, I watched 2 YT videos, bought $25 worth of Kanekalon hair and had at it! It's super easy!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Just misted my NG with my rosewater mix and moisturized and sealed my hair. Its super soft and cool to the touch. Up in a bun now with my satin bonnet on top. Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## NikkiQ

The Celies are coming out tomorrow for a puff or bun all weekend. One of my best friends is flying in to visit for the weekend so I'm gonna be away from the comp for a few days ladies plus I start a new session of classes on Monday. Got 4 of them this time around. Yikes!!


----------



## lamaria211

not sure anymore if im stretching or transitioning. im now 6 months post, and at a stand still.


----------



## DaiseeDay

I straightened my hair after 7 months and I think i'm almost there, I'm gonna do my hair fresh for my B-day this weekend and will post pics. I finally found a flat ironing technique that works!


----------



## gvin89

I'm still in braids...my new growth is quickly sneaking up. Trying to get 4 more weeks out of them, but probably need my edges redone.

My 2 year nappaversary (post BC) is Saturday! I didn't think I would make it, but I am loving my natural hair and so does my family.


----------



## NikkiQ

How are you and the baby doing @gvin89???


----------



## gvin89

NikkiQ said:


> How are you and the baby doing @gvin89???



NikkiQ, we are good! She's a good sleeper so I get rest as well! My physical recovery is coming along so I can now focus on preventing post partum shedding or at least getting ahead of it.

Best of luck to you with this next round of classes...4 is a pretty heavy load.


----------



## NikkiQ

gvin89 said:


> NikkiQ, we are good! She's a good sleeper so I get rest as well! My physical recovery is coming along so I can now focus on preventing post partum shedding or at least getting ahead of it.
> 
> Best of luck to you with this next round of classes...4 is a pretty heavy load.



That's good to hear. Don't forget to share a pic of that bundle of cuteness. Just sayin.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

I ordered some Naturelle Grow products last night. I love ordering stuff from other Etsy people. Hopefully its as good as other ladies on the board claim it is. Still looking to order more.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## gvin89

NikkiQ said:


> That's good to hear. Don't forget to share a pic of that bundle of cuteness. Just sayin.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Ooooooh NikkiQ, I thought I did!!! So sorry!

Birthday



1 week old


----------



## NikkiQ

gvin89 said:


> Ooooooh NikkiQ, I thought I did!!! So sorry!
> 
> Birthday
> 
> 1 week old



Awwwwwwwww gvin89!!!! I wanna eat her up! Look at all that hair.  She is gorgeous mama!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

gvin89

i would be all under her neck!   she is too cute!


----------



## ImanAdero

gvin89 awwwwww what a cutie! So precious!


On another note: I didn't feel like my hair was long until when my stylist was flat ironing my hair and it took her a while to go down my hair. It felt so good! LMAO. 

I'm worrisome about WL hair if I ever get there!

Here is my hair and gives a better shot of what the length looks like now. It's still not quite BSL, but come August/July It is absolutely mine.


----------



## Guinan

gvin89 said:


> Ooooooh NikkiQ, I thought I did!!! So sorry!
> 
> Birthday
> 
> 1 week old



Omg she is too cuttteee!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

gvin89 you're gonna have to get ready to head to the shooting range for this one hunty lol. She is adorable!!! 

ImanAdero your hair is nice and lush!! You are really growing girl  beautiful hair indeed!!


----------



## deedoswell

I've been MIA for a few days - and have to say I missed a lot of beautiful hair pics and beautiful baby pics!!!!

Can't miss a day in this challenge!!!


----------



## Froreal3

NikkiQ said:


> I ordered some Naturelle Grow products last night. I love ordering stuff from other Etsy people. Hopefully its as good as other ladies on the board claim it is. Still looking to order more.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



So did I. I'd like to experience her legendary shipping

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## GettingKinky

gvin89 your daughter is too cute for words.


----------



## g.lo

this is today's length check (pic 2), pic 1 was taken 1st of April.
sorry for my DD and I bad photographic skills


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

gvin89 said:


> Ooooooh NikkiQ, I thought I did!!! So sorry!
> 
> Birthday
> 
> 1 week old



@givin89, she's so precious with that round little pie face like my daughter's.  so sweet! I almost miss those days...almost.


----------



## gvin89

Thank all you ladies!!!  She's my little lovebug! DH already talking about him & his "little friend" when our daughters become old enough to date. Lol!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Just did my very first tea rinse...Yay!!!! I used Earl Grey black tea and let it sit on my hair for 15 min with a plastic cap. I rinsed then cowashed it out with VO5 moisture milks and followed that with Suave black raspberry and white tea condish. Im thinking i should have been tried tea rinsing lol. Ladies that tea rinse, how often are you doing it?


----------



## NikkiQ

Hey ladies!! Picked up my friend and ended up venturing into Plaza Las Americas (biggest mall I've ever freakin seen) and ran across a little BSS. They had a ton of Dominican products and I finally picked up some CON argan oil products. I got the sulfate free shampoo and a leave in conditioner. I will give them a try next wash day.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies!! Picked up my friend and ended up venturing into Plaza Las Americas (biggest mall I've ever freakin seen) and ran across a little BSS. They had a ton of Dominican products and I finally picked up some CON argan oil products. I got the sulfate free shampoo and a leave in conditioner. I will give them a try next wash day.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



That mall sounds like fun!


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> That mall sounds like fun!



It was amazing jprayze! A 2 story Forever21 just did me in.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## jprayze

You ladies are so quiet today!  What a difference a week makes!  I'm smiling again, wearing my Twistout  

Giving hair lots of TLC but not focusing too much.  Hoping my regrowing period will be short.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

Hi ladies! Nothing much to report here. Still sporting my twists, but I think I may take them down... If I'm not too lazy. T_T


----------



## gvin89

Anyone using flaxseed gel? I think I want to try finger coils on my dd but need a holding product.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Didnt do too much to my strands either. Just misted my NG with my rosewater and then moisturized and sealed. Up in my bonnet like always


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay idk wtf is going on lately with people being all up in my hair!!!! First the hot guy on the plane (not complaining) but today 2 other randoms at the beach bar today completely molested my hair and scalp. Ughhhh!!!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Im.in braids and loving it! With extensions. Getting.some hair holidays by not having to do much but moisturize.

Faster prepared to go to work. Love it. Normally not allowed to braid at work but f..k that discrimination . I.braided anyway and thats that!

Im keeping thèm in for either 4 to 6 weeks. Then my own hair for à month. Then rebraid or conrow or weave (didnt weave for over 8 years)...
I hope this reggie will get be back to.bsl. Retaining is hard for me and this fine hair.


----------



## JosieLynn

coolsista-paris how did you used to weave? I'm looking to start try wearing a u-part, excited to have something different for a change


----------



## g.lo

i did my monthly hard core protein yesterday, wearing a high bun today.


----------



## Kerryann

washed and put castor oil with aloe vera juice in my hair over night yesterday..
Just cowashed it and now dcing


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

gvin89 said:


> Ooooooh NikkiQ, I thought I did!!! So sorry!
> 
> Birthday
> 
> 1 week old



She's so beautiful!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> Okay idk wtf is going on lately with people being all up in my hair!!!! First the hot guy on the plane (not complaining) but today 2 other randoms at the beach bar today completely molested my hair and scalp. Ughhhh!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


 
You need a "Don't touch my hair" T-shirt!!! Folks just don't know how to act-- weave checking on the slick! Lol

Getting ready for a "Hair Day" today, got to get me and dd's hair shampooed and deep conditioned and I am past due for a henna treatment. The grey hair is trying to take over my hairline and I just cannot have that foolishness going on! I'm 5 weeks post and have been so busy between work, kids finishing school, trying to pack up to move and the boyfriend visiting more often. I've been getting to do my hair every two weeks and while its not suffering--I haven't pulled off a sexy, flowy 'do besides a braidout! I'm killing buns these days. After a deep henna, I'm going to do a rollerset and love on my hair some over the next few days.  After all, I feel another 12 week stretch coming on this texlax.

Is it just me or is anyone else have insane weather? It was in the 70's this week, 50's on yesterday and 40's today! The water park was supposed to open this weekend and we're pulling out scarves.....REALLY? This is NOT May in da boot!

Have a great hair weekend ladies!

P.S-- I just remembered that my 1 year relaxed hairversary is June 9th....mmmm I'll have to do something special!


----------



## GettingKinky

I just LOC'd my hair for the first time since I got it straightened a week ago. It was so thirsty!!  I can't believe I never used to moisturize my hair and use a curling iron on it every day. No wonder it never grew longer than collarbone length.


----------



## lamaria211

Gonna treat my hair to a spa day this weekend starting with an overnight prepoo, a Wen wash, a reconstructor then a nice long warm DC. Some yummy leave ins and sealing with 100%pure Argan oil ;-). IM so busy with working and motherhood I never get a chance to pamper myself anymore.and I miss all of you guys.


----------



## Carmelella

NikkiQ said:


> Okay idk wtf is going on lately with people being all up in my hair!!!! First the hot guy on the plane (not complaining) but today 2 other randoms at the beach bar today completely molested my hair and scalp. Ughhhh!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Cuz it's so lush!! . that smoldering red is just calling out to them!


----------



## gvin89

lamaria211 said:


> Gonna treat my hair to a spa day this weekend starting with an overnight prepoo, a Wen wash, a reconstructor then a nice long warm DC. Some yummy leave ins and sealing with 100%pure Argan oil ;-). IM so busy with working and motherhood I never get a chance to pamper myself anymore.and I miss all of you guys.



Tell me about it...seems like I don't know what's going on with anyone. Hope to get back in the mix now. 

I actually miss my hair...I'm ready to get out of these braids and pamper my hair.


----------



## coolsista-paris

JosieLynn said:


> coolsista-paris how did you used to weave? I'm looking to start try wearing a u-part, excited to have something different for a change



I used to do straight weaves with some of my hair out (i was relaxed.then)

Now...i if i do à weave i want it closed no hair out. I m thinking of doing one with bangs. It may look better (saw that on à feW girls). i liked it.

I remember how i used to scratch my head so bad !lol maybe cause i wasnt moosturizing underneath (i knew nothing about hair  care then)...


----------



## glamazon386

Still here. Going into my 6th week with this weave. Hoping I'll get some good growth by the time I take it out.


----------



## Froreal3

Today was wash day. I prepooed overnight with EVOO, then washed with Amala Cream Rinse, DCed with Sitrinillah, and will finally do the LOCB with Aphogee Green Tea spray, Avosoya oil, Whipped Creme Ends Hydration, and Almond Glaze.


----------



## lamaria211

gvin89 said:


> Ooooooh NikkiQ, I thought I did!!! So sorry!
> 
> Birthday
> View attachment 207441
> 
> 
> 1 week old
> View attachment 207439



Gorgeous baby girl. congrats!


----------



## NikkiQ

Back from dropping the bestie off at the airport and doing some damage at the outlet mall. Time to get back to focusing on my hair again. Wash day will be tomorrow and I can't wait!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## newnyer

I don't know why I keep taking breaks from henna. It really makes my hair stronger. I've been researching the Nioxin system 3 a little now to see if that really helps with thinner looking hair as it claims. Gotten mixed reviews though so still looking.


----------



## jessicarabbit

Took my sew in out early, I missed my hair. 

Sigh, I'm in set back city. 
My hair is a lot thinner and my ends are jacked. 
Now I'm just gonna baby my hair like crazy. 
For our June check up, instead of relaxing I may just flat iron. 
I'm low key thinking about shaving it all off and just starting over natural


----------



## BraunSugar

I messed around and let my subscription lapse!!! Had to renew quick! 

NikkiQ I found a replacement for my Lustrasilk Mango & Shea Butter cholesterol. I'm using Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol. It is the truth!!! It does have mineral oil in it BUT it's far down on the ingredient list. It's very rich and thick and makes my hair feel so good. I think I paid a little over $2 for it at Walgreens.


----------



## NikkiQ

BraunSugar said:


> I messed around and let my subscription lapse!!! Had to renew quick!
> 
> NikkiQ I found a replacement for my Lustrasilk Mango & Shea Butter cholesterol. I'm using Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol. It is the truth!!! It does have mineral oil in it BUT it's far down on the ingredient list. It's very rich and thick and makes my hair feel so good. I think I paid a little over $2 for it at Walgreens.



Really??! Walgreen you say? Hmmm...

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

lindsaywhat said:


> Took my sew in out early, I missed my hair.
> 
> Sigh, I'm in set back city.
> My hair is a lot thinner and my ends are jacked.
> Now I'm just gonna baby my hair like crazy.
> For our June check up, instead of relaxing I may just flat iron.
> I'm low key thinking about shaving it all off and just starting over natural


 
lindsaywhat  Don't be discouraged lady! Let's just figure out what will help bring your hair back to the condition you want it. No shaving!


----------



## Lurkee

Hey girls, I have an update. 

I have not relaxed this year at all and so due for a touch up. I flat ironed my hair today and saw this!  I am quite pleased with my hair. I know I have a "tail" and I cut it but it grows back this way so I am going to leave it. I hope by Dec to be a full BSL.


----------



## Guinan

lindsaywhat said:


> Took my sew in out early, I missed my hair.
> 
> Sigh, I'm in set back city.
> My hair is a lot thinner and my ends are jacked.
> Now I'm just gonna baby my hair like crazy
> For our June check up, instead of relaxing I may just flat iron.
> I'm low key thinking about shaving it all off and just starting over natural



Don't shave! Baby ur hair till its back to its glory again, & plus it might not be 2 bad. Do you know what caused the set back? Do u think its the weave?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Lurkee said:


> Hey girls, I have an update.
> 
> I have not relaxed this year at all and so due for a touch up. I flat ironed my hair today and saw this!  I am quite pleased with my hair. I know I have a "tail" and I cut it but it grows back this way so I am going to leave it. I hope by Dec to be a full BSL.



I wouldn't cut the tail either ur hair looks great. When r u touching up or r u transitioning?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Lurkee

pelohello said:


> I wouldn't cut the tail either ur hair looks great. When r u touching up or r u transitioning?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Thank you  I'm hoping to touch up in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## newnyer

lindsaywhat said:


> Took my sew in out early, I missed my hair.
> 
> Sigh, I'm in set back city.
> My hair is a lot thinner and my ends are jacked.
> Now I'm just gonna baby my hair like crazy.
> For our June check up, instead of relaxing I may just flat iron.
> I'm low key thinking about shaving it all off and just starting over natural



I agree...don't shave. Sorry to hear about this....I know the feeling all too well with my sew in setback just a few weeks ago. Bald spots in my already low density fine hair and everything! :-(  
The good thing is you have a lot of supportive ladies on this thread...and I'm positive you'll be back on the HHJ in no time.  Although I had a clear setback, & my hair is thinner...I noticed that after a few washings, babying my hair, and a henna treatment, my hair isn't as terrible as it was after the initial shock when I 1st took the weave out.  DEFINITELY not where I need to be, & yes I know I'll be frustrated w/ my thin ends for awhile, but I have a lot more hope now that I'll be back by summer's end.  Just give it a little time sweetie.


----------



## NikkiQ

Finished off one bottle of biotin today. I think I'm gonna order some other hair,skin, nail vitamins before I finish off the 2nd bottle. Nothing fancy though


----------



## jessicarabbit

newnyer thanks for the support, i feel a bit better!


----------



## jessicarabbit

pelohello

i think my strands just cant handle the heaviness and tension of the sew in itself (the braids, the pulling of the braids when brushing/combing, the thread, etc). everytime i get a sew in i have this issue. ive officially learned my lesson that no matter who does the sew in for me my fine hair just cant handle it.


----------



## jessicarabbit

Lurkee said:


> Hey girls, I have an update.
> 
> I have not relaxed this year at all and so due for a touch up. I flat ironed my hair today and saw this!  I am quite pleased with my hair. I know I have a "tail" and I cut it but it grows back this way so I am going to leave it. I hope by Dec to be a full BSL.




congrats on bsl! looks great
OT i like your nail polish lol


----------



## Lurkee

lindsaywhat said:


> congrats on bsl! looks great
> OT i like your nail polish lol



I am not claiming BSL yet.  I need a few more strands to touch my bra.


----------



## JosieLynn

does anyone that wears weaves or u-part wigs work out intensely on a daily basis? I'm prepping myself for when I make this wig hopefully this week but I just started doing some circuit training so I anticipate working out and sweating 6 days a week, and I know when wearing wigs or weaves we have to make sure our hair doesn't stay damp, just wanted to know how you ladies deal with that


----------



## Evolving78

gonna do the Aphogee 2 step today or tomorrow.  i don't like breakage.  i'm on repair mode, so my hair can be strong and healthy for my next relaxer.  i'm just not good at being a DIY when it comes to relaxing my own hair.  i'm sloppy and slow.  oh i had a difficult time putting my clothes on over my head.  my hair was down and kept getting caught and tangled up.  my baby like to grab my hair and it takes everything to get his tiny paws off of it.  oh and my SO keeps laying on my hair. i have to tie it up when sleeping next to him.


----------



## Guinan

^^^I've been noticing breakage with my hair too. I decided to up my moisture and keep my hair bunned. I was doing weekly protein using aphogee 2min and joico reconstructor shampoo. But I think I might have too much protein. So I plan on doing protein either every 2 weeks or once a month. I'm hoping I caught it in time and didnt cause a set back.


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> ^^^I've been noticing breakage with my hair too. I decided to up my moisture and keep my hair bunned. I was doing weekly protein using aphogee 2min and joico reconstructor shampoo. But I think I might have too much protein. So I plan on doing protein either every 2 weeks or once a month. I'm hoping I caught it in time and didnt cause a set back.



yeah i plan on just sticking to bunning too.  my hair does fine with heat, but i just don't feel like bothering with it when it is down.  i used too much product in my hair Saturday and it caused my hair to become sticky while it was still damp.  my strands were just snapping off when i was finger detangling.  i lost several strands.


----------



## Kerryann

Just sprayed my hair with aloe vera juice mixed with a little castor oil


----------



## Kerryann

So I purchased these lets see the results by years end

http://www.vitacost.com/neocell-super-collagen-type-1-and-3-powder-6600-mg-7-oz

http://www.vitacost.com/buried-treasure-hair-skin-and-nails-complete


----------



## Evolving78

i bought some ORS pudding and detangling spray for my DD.  i just used it and i really like it so far.  we will see how it does this evening when she gets home from school.  i really wanted something that would detangle her hair and smooth/hold it without drying it out.

so if anyone is looking for a new detangling spray, i'll keep you posted on how well it does this week.


----------



## NikkiQ

Hair is washed and DC is on in 4 sections. I used the CON sulfate free moisture and shine shampoo with argan oil. I gotta say....I LOVED how my hair after using it! Didn't feel stripped. Very soft and curls were poppin. This may be a keeper for me ladies


----------



## jprayze

I am also a member of set back city!  I try not to think about it too much.  And I was considering a sew-in, but I cannot take that risk on my fine hair.

I'm going to a gala and I have to find a formal style, even better if I can find one that doesn't use direct heat.  I was thinking about a roller set up do...I need to find some pics for inspiration.


----------



## growbaby

Took my grad pics yesterday. Styled my hair in a low "bun" style with a flat twist in the front. I had to find a style that looked ok with and without the hat.


----------



## NikkiQ

Gorgeous growbaby! I love the hair and your makeup looks amazing too!! I wanna see these pics whenever you get them back. Look at me demanding pics like I'm somebody crazy aunt or something


----------



## jprayze

Beautiful bun and congratulations growbaby!


----------



## Evolving78

shampooed my hair with that garlic shampoo.  i had to stop and get my children situated, so my hair air dried.  my hair feels really soft right now.  this stuff doesn't strip your hair at all.  now i am about to do this Aphogee 2 step treatment.


----------



## deedoswell

shortdub78 said:


> gonna do the Aphogee 2 step today or tomorrow.  i don't like breakage.  i'm on repair mode, so my hair can be strong and healthy for my next relaxer.  i'm just not good at being a DIY when it comes to relaxing my own hair.  i'm sloppy and slow.  oh i had a difficult time putting my clothes on over my head.  my hair was down and kept getting caught and tangled up.  my baby like to grab my hair and it takes everything to get his tiny paws off of it.  oh and my SO keeps laying on my hair. i have to tie it up when sleeping next to him.



Ooooooooh the pains of long hair!!!!  I love it!!


----------



## koolkittychick

Congrats on graduating, growbaby, and what a lovely bun-do you created! Looks great with or without your mortarboard.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Last nite i got a chance to cowash and dc. I used Nexxus Humectress to dc with. Im liking it so far. My hair feels light and fluffy. I applied my leave in and sealed then put on my bonnet. Today i ended up spritzing my hair and sealing then ended up in a nice headband with a wash n go look to it. When i get back home i need to thaw out my rosewater and make another batch.


----------



## Evolving78

growbaby congrats surga! pretty juicy bun too!

i am now dc'ing under the dryer for 20 mins.  just rinsed out the 2 step treatment.  my hair felt really strong, but not like straw.  i proceeded with shampooing out the residue of the treatment with my garlic shampoo, followed by a quick rinse out with my Tresemme Naturals conditioner.

after i dc, i'm gonna rinse, tee shirt dry, and lightly apply my leave-ins.  my hair will be back in a bun.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ohh yeah. Some pigtail action going on at the end of wash day



Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

i just didn't feel like showing my squirrel face today, but this was my hair this past Sunday.  i think i am just going to bun it for awhile.  i'm not in the mood to put in the effort to wear it down.  i will be happy when my hair can cover my boobs!


----------



## NikkiQ

It looks so pretty shortdub78!! And I'm gonna shake you with this "squirrel face" nonsense. We've all seen your face woman. There is no way you would look like a squirrel even if you tried!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> It looks so pretty shortdub78!! And I'm gonna shake you with this "squirrel face" nonsense. We've all seen your face woman. There is no way you would look like a squirrel even if you tried!



ok i will stop!   i just see myself looking like a cartoon squirrel at times, but i will stop it.  thank you for the compliment and the kick in the pants.

oh i did get weave checked!  i don't know if it counts, but my aunt asked how did i get my hair that long and my grandmother said it was a weave.  i told them it was all mine.  then my aunt said it must be due to pregnancy, but i said i had grown my hair out before.  plus, i didn't get any extra growth or spurts during my pregnancy.  i have the same growth rate and was shedding like crazy for 7 months.


----------



## deedoswell

shortdub78 said:


> ok i will stop!   i just see myself looking like a cartoon squirrel at times, but i will stop it.  thank you for the compliment and the kick in the pants.
> 
> oh i did get weave checked!  i don't know if it counts, but my aunt asked how did i get my hair that long and my grandmother said it was a weave.  i told them it was all mine.  then my aunt said it must be due to pregnancy, but i said i had grown my hair out before.  plus, i didn't get any extra growth or spurts during my pregnancy.  i have the same growth rate and was shedding like crazy for 7 months.



That cracks me up!! Everyone has a "reason" for your hair being long!  I don't wear my hair out often; so I've had my daughters ask me: "is that bun all your hair"!  I love it.


----------



## naturalagain2

I'm already getting tired of this sew-in and it's only been about two weeks almost! I love the hair but don't like my leave out. I should have just left the front out and not all around. Another thing is the hair isn't as curly as my hair so wearing it as a wash and go like I had planned wanted is out. It blends well with my blow dried hair. I'm gonna take this out in a week and make it into a wig. It will be fabulous for that.


----------



## NikkiQ

I know we have a long way to go until our next length check, but I'm feeling pretty confident that we're gonna have a lot of you guys graduating to BSL Samurai status when the time rolls around


----------



## NikkiQ

Everyone is mighty quiet. Where is everybody??!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ said:


> Everyone is mighty quiet. Where is everybody??!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



We here!!!!

My hair is still straight-ish... I sweat in my sleep :-( so the back and sides are reverting. My hair line is also getting a lol fuzzy because my shower cap doesn't cover my big ol' head. 

But right now I have a cute lil top knot bun going on and I'll probably braid out/bun for the rest of the week to make the sheen last. I'll wash next year and go back to regular life (exercising etc).


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Everyone is mighty quiet. Where is everybody??!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


 
I'm here. I'm not feeling too well today. My stomach is killing me I really hope I don't throw up. Soon as I get off of work, I am going to take some bayer and drink some ginger ale and go right to bed. 

My hair is holding up. I cut up an old dress and used it as a head wrap and I twisted my hair up in the back and I have my curls framing my face. I will post pics 2morrow.


----------



## Guinan

Here's the pics ladies.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> I'm here. I'm not feeling too well today. My stomach is killing me I really hope I don't throw up. Soon as I get off of work, I am going to take some bayer and drink some ginger ale and go right to bed.
> 
> My hair is holding up. I cut up an old dress and used it as a head wrap and I twisted my hair up in the back and I have my curls framing my face. I will post pics 2morrow.



Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jprayze

I need some new style ideas. Not sure what to do.  Maybe some new buns on my now shorter hair.  Seems like I'm tired of everything.  Think I might start roller setting.


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> I need some new style ideas. Not sure what to do.  Maybe some new buns on my now shorter hair.  Seems like I'm tired of everything.  Think I might start roller setting.



What about a cute flat twist style jprayze?

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Angel of the North

Hi Ladies , I've been MIA for a while, IRL things are kind of hectic right now  I've managed to keep up to date with most of the threads but I'm still 4 (long) pages behind on this one, you only have to turn your back for a minute and there's like 10 pages to catch up  I'm missing not being able to participate fully 

There's been some great progress going on up in here, I've really enjoyed all of your length check pics. Congratulations to all of you who have crept up on/are creeping up on your length goals like the ninjas you are 

As for myself now that's another story  I've simplified my regimen somewhat and have a strategy to get through my stash while adding the products I want to try and locking down my staples. I have had a few bouts of laziness but I'm coming out of it, today I clarified my hair, DC'd with ORS hairepair and then blow dried and gave myself a dusting with my splitender, I'm planning to dust again with my scissors at the beginning of July. I want to do a protein treatment this weekend too, so I will be trying the komaza protein treatment for the first time.

When I got my TU in March, my hair had not progressed as much as I had hoped but it is getting there slowly  My shorter layers are catching up nicely with the rest of my hair and my ends no longer look thin, I'm hoping I'm getting some thickness too. As I said before, I want to stop focusing so hard on length and focus on health and staples instead, this way I can avoid any disappointments and get back to enjoying my HHJ. I'm patiently waiting for BSL to come and hit me in the face when I least expect it  I'm about 1.5 inches away though.


----------



## GettingKinky

growbaby I love that style!

shortdub78 is that a roller set?  It came out great!

I've been away for awhile because I finally got my new puppy! She is certainly keeping my mind off my hair which is great. Between her and work my mind is 110% occupied.


----------



## GettingKinky

Double post


----------



## JosieLynn

started on my wig yesterday! making a u-part with a closure that i added an elastic band to. First time i've ever done this and it's been going pretty smoothly. Only thing I will say is that my fingers hurt  lol but i finished sewing one bundle on and started sewing on the second bundle. Took some progress photos....i'm excited for how this will look in the end


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Very natural looking hair JosieLynn! Can't wait to see it when it's all done


----------



## Evolving78

GettingKinky said:


> growbaby I love that style!
> 
> shortdub78 is that a roller set?  It came out great!
> 
> I've been away for awhile because I finally got my new puppy! She is certainly keeping my mind off my hair which is great. Between her and work my mind is 110% occupied.



aww you got a new fur baby! congrats mommy! 

thanks!  i used the flat iron to curl my hair and touched up the next day with some hot rollers.  i haven't done a roller set in almost a year.


----------



## mami2010

My rollerset a few days ago. Enjoyed it but its gone now.  Just rolled up the front and let the back hair dry and pinned up the back.


----------



## lamaria211

My hair really needed everything I did to it this past weekend. Its so soft and moisturized, I think I might do the exact same routine next weekend


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> What about a cute flat twist style @jprayze?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


 
I have to learn how...off to youtube!


----------



## NikkiQ

Time for vitamins and LOCing the hair down! I think next wash day will be when I blow out and flat iron my hair. I know it's gonna take me forever and it's not gonna last long, but I need to stop being so scared of heat.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:


> Time for vitamins and LOCing the hair down! I think next wash day will be when I blow out and flat iron my hair. I know it's gonna take me forever and it's not gonna last long, but I need to stop being so scared of heat.



NikkiQ

Im afraid of heat too!! I havent touched a flat iron in over a year. I have a CHI at home and can not even begin to tell you where it is lol. I hid it from myself. I think im going to finally straighten my hair in December though. Im actually ready and mentally prepared for it


----------



## GettingKinky

shortdub78 said:


> aww you got a new fur baby! congrats mommy!
> 
> thanks!  i used the flat iron to curl my hair and touched up the next day with some hot rollers.  i haven't done a roller set in almost a year.



Yep. I got my fur baby and I'm in love   she's so adorable even though she doesn't let me sleep at night. I need to get a good awake picture of her.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

shortdub78 said:


> ok i will stop!   i just see myself looking like a cartoon squirrel at times, but i will stop it.  thank you for the compliment and the kick in the pants.
> 
> oh i did get weave checked!  i don't know if it counts, but my aunt asked how did i get my hair that long and my grandmother said it was a weave.  i told them it was all mine.  then my aunt said it must be due to pregnancy, but i said i had grown my hair out before.  plus, i didn't get any extra growth or spurts during my pregnancy.  i have the same growth rate and was shedding like crazy for 7 months.



shortdub78, gorgeous curls ma'am!  As far as the squirrel goes, better a squirrel than a hog head which is what I see every time  I look in the mirror. T_T 

I'll be glad when I can drop some of this weight. Then you all will get tired of seeing my mug.


----------



## Evolving78

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> shortdub78, gorgeous curls ma'am!  As far as the squirrel goes, better a squirrel than a hog head which is what I see every time  I look in the mirror. T_T
> 
> I'll be glad when I can drop some of this weight. Then you all will get tired of seeing my mug.



well we can work on the weight thing too! my mom was teaching me how to pose to hide the fat!   i really wanna lose 15 pounds this month. and 15 next month.


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> Yep. I got my fur baby and I'm in love  she's so adorable even though she doesn't let me sleep at night. I need to get a good awake picture of her.


 
GettingKinky she is ADORABLE!!!!!!!! OMG! I love a brindle puppy. What did you name her?


----------



## ajargon02

JosieLynn said:


> does anyone that wears weaves or u-part wigs work out intensely on a daily basis? I'm prepping myself for when I make this wig hopefully this week but I just started doing some circuit training so I anticipate working out and sweating 6 days a week, and I know when wearing wigs or weaves we have to make sure our hair doesn't stay damp, just wanted to know how you ladies deal with that



I wear both at times. With the half wig, I don't sew in. I just braid or twist my hair underneath, and I have attached wig clips to secure it. I only do curly wigs, so I can blenx my hair if needed. Usually, I just do a pretty braid pattern in the front, so I can put it on and go. 
When working out ot in the summer, I rinse or co-wash daily from my head sweating. So in the summer, I avoid sew-ins all together. Maybe someone else can chime in 2 give ad ixe. Good luck!


----------



## texasqt

I used the $2 Lekair Cholesterol Plus conditioner from Walmart...it was just what my hair needed! Go figure!

Does anyone else use this stuff?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

shortdub78 said:


> well we can work on the weight thing too! my mom was teaching me how to pose to hide the fat!   i really wanna lose 15 pounds this month. and 15 next month.



shortdub78, your mom needs to give me a couple of lessons because not matter which way I turn, all I see is a ChunkyMonkey. LOL!

You could totally get rid of 15 lbs in a month as long as you're disciplined...unlike a certain someone I know...

Ms_CoCo37 <-----


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

GettingKinky said:


> Yep. I got my fur baby and I'm in love   she's so adorable even though she doesn't let me sleep at night. I need to get a good awake picture of her.



GettingKinky, how cute is she! How big will she get?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Just cowashed and followed it up witha tea rinse and a nice DC. Now about to put in my cantu and seal with coconut oil. 

Totally random: but has anyone tried this conditioner?? Omg...this stuff is the bomb diggity!!!! It smells delicious and it has great slip. I LOVE this conditioner and its now a staple for me as a cowash.


----------



## NikkiQ

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Just cowashed and followed it up witha tea rinse and a nice DC. Now about to put in my cantu and seal with coconut oil.
> 
> Totally random: but has anyone tried this conditioner?? Omg...this stuff is the bomb diggity!!!! It smells delicious and it has great slip. I LOVE this conditioner and its now a staple for me as a cowash.



I saw it and almost grabbed it! You're making me wish I got it now lol

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:


> I saw it and almost grabbed it! You're making me wish I got it now lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Girl my hair is in Hair Heaven!!! And to top it off, all I can smell is my hair and this yummy scent. Oooooh weeeee, i think you're gonna love it!!!


----------



## newnyer

I'm	 SO READY for my VACAY NEXT WEEK!!!!! Well...except I have no idea what to do with my hair. Have some great NG and I'm fighting not to get my touch up until after my trip. Oh well, maybe by the time I touch down I'll be so full of rum I won't care. LOL. BORICUA BABY!

ETA: plus I got this 2 pack (yes, I said 2...not quite a 6 yet but we'll get there). Rep Reebok is the business! CHILE ya'll won't be able to tell me NOTHING next week!


----------



## Seamonster

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> shortdub78, gorgeous curls ma'am!  As far as the squirrel goes, better a squirrel than a hog head which is what I see every time  I look in the mirror. T_T
> 
> I'll be glad when I can drop some of this weight. Then you all will get tired of seeing my mug.



I will take either a squirrel head with the pretty full cheeks, in trade for this gaut chicken head on an extra mile long neck. 

mami2010 you look fabulous, that make up and hair is so cute

texasqt I am using le cair too, works great after henna

ETA: the gaut look comes with that extra attention from the doctor-where they casually ask me if I think I am fat during the check up


----------



## growbaby

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Just cowashed and followed it up witha tea rinse and a nice DC. Now about to put in my cantu and seal with coconut oil.
> 
> Totally random: but has anyone tried this conditioner?? Omg...this stuff is the bomb diggity!!!! It smells delicious and it has great slip. I LOVE this conditioner and its now a staple for me as a cowash.



I should try it! The shampoo is my staple, idk y I haven't tried the matching conditioner yet. Smh


----------



## gvin89

What are you ladies cowashing with? Do you use products with silicones? My DD & I are having a bout with super dry hair so I want to start cowashing for awhile. We are 4a/b if that matters....


----------



## Evolving78

gvin89 said:


> What are you ladies cowashing with? Do you use products with silicones? My DD & I are having a bout with super dry hair so I want to start cowashing for awhile. We are 4a/b if that matters....



Tresemme Naturals Moisturizing conditioner.  you will love it.  no cones and great slip!


----------



## glamazon386

texasqt said:


> I used the $2 Lekair Cholesterol Plus conditioner from Walmart...it was just what my hair needed! Go figure!
> 
> Does anyone else use this stuff?



I used to use this back when I was relaxed and stretching. Kept my new growth nice and soft.


----------



## Lurkee

shortdub78 said:


> Tresemme Naturals Moisturizing conditioner.  you will love it.  no cones and great slip!



Co sign for this one.


----------



## gvin89

shortdub78 said:


> Tresemme Naturals Moisturizing conditioner.  you will love it.  no cones and great slip!



shortdub78 & Lurkee - Thank you! I will pick some up!


----------



## NikkiQ

Took the Celies down today and put my hair in a braid out pony. It feels so soft! I'm loving it, but its gonna either end up in 4 big braids or in a bun

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## growbaby

So I'm walkin around in public lookin a hot mess lol but getting the most compliments ever smh (white ppl never see big hair) I washed last night bc I have a show today, DC then sprayed a liquid leave-in .. Sat down to do some hw and passed out! Woke up and only had time detangle the front and lightly moisturize and leave. Lol oh well.


----------



## NikkiQ

Big hair don't care growbaby


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> Big hair don't care growbaby



Hahaa im gonna have to just start saying that when ppl comment on it today. I tried to bun it but this new growth is not allowing it to look any type of presentable.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

growbaby said:


> I should try it! The shampoo is my staple, idk y I haven't tried the matching conditioner yet. Smh



Yes ma'am you should!!! Now i gotta try the shampoo since you mentioned it. If its as good as the condish then im on it


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies just stopping by to say hi. im so blah abt my hair may not even renew my membership at the end of the month .... meh


----------



## g.lo

doing an overnight Henna!


----------



## lamaria211

Going to DC today on dry hair with either Beautiful Textures Rapid Repair DC or SE MegaSilk moisturizing DC


----------



## NikkiQ

SimJam said:


> Hay ladies just stopping by to say hi. im so blah abt my hair may not even renew my membership at the end of the month .... meh


 
Whoa now SimJam! What's wrong???


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ her name is Kenzi. 

Ms_CoCo37 she is going to be a big girl ~100 pounds. I think in another 2 months she'll already be 50 pounds. I wish she would stay small longer.  I love picking her up and carrying her around.

I'm so warped up with her I don't even pay attention to my hair. It's just in a bun. That's probably for the best.


----------



## Cattypus1

GettingKinky said:


> NikkiQ her name is Kenzi.
> 
> Ms_CoCo37 she is going to be a big girl ~100 pounds. I think in another 2 months she'll already be 50 pounds. I wish she would stay small longer.  I love picking her up and carrying her around.
> 
> I'm so warped up with her I don't even pay attention to my hair. It's just in a bun. That's probably for the best.



Too cute. Love puppy paws!


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam don't make me give you a NikkiQ butt whooping nah! I totally understand that blah feeling tho.


----------



## NikkiQ

You better let her know bajandoc86!


----------



## Angelicus

Having hair anorexia again and feeling just a little down. I know this feeling is going to pass...


----------



## Guinan

SimJam said:


> Hay ladies just stopping by to say hi. im so blah abt my hair may not even renew my membership at the end of the month .... meh


 
You can't leave us!!


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> @NikkiQ her name is Kenzi.
> 
> @Ms_CoCo37 she is going to be a big girl ~100 pounds. I think in another 2 months she'll already be 50 pounds. I wish she would stay small longer. I love picking her up and carrying her around.
> 
> I'm so warped up with her I don't even pay attention to my hair. It's just in a bun. That's probably for the best.


 
She's adorable. Congrats fur mama!


----------



## Guinan

Angelicus said:


> Having hair anorexia again and feeling just a little down. I know this feeling is going to pass...


 
I suffer from that too. Sometimes I feel like my hair is a twa. Hopefully once we reach BSL it will pass


----------



## NikkiQ

Took my 2 fat braids down. It stretched my hair out so much. I love it! Just posted a "big hair don't care" pic of it on IG  I attempted to do a double flat twist style along the front, but it wouldn't stay as tight as I wanted it, but I left it anyway. Gonna end up bunning it up again today.


----------



## Evolving78

Angelicus said:


> Having hair anorexia again and feeling just a little down. I know this feeling is going to pass...



i feel bald at the moment.  i hope i get some good growth this summer.  my PP shedding is beginning, but nothing too bad so far.  i think i stated that in this thread already?

i think i will wash my hair today instead of tomorrow.  i just feel like having some water on my head.


----------



## Meritamen

Have the urge to dye my hair but am afraid of box dyes. Can't decide if I want to go red with henna or black with henna/indigo.


----------



## NikkiQ

FINALLY! My Naturelle Grow products arrived today. Everything smells so good! I'll try out the moisturizer and DC next week and see how it goes along with the cleanse. Fingers crossed!


----------



## deedoswell

Meritamen said:


> Have the urge to dye my hair but am afraid of box dyes. Can't decide if I want to go red with henna or black with henna/indigo.



Love, love, love black with henna/indigo.  I need to do that real soon!


----------



## mami2010

Seamonster  Thank you so much!


----------



## Cattypus1

Tried Bantu knots on slightly damp hair. EPIC FAILURE!


----------



## Blairx0

I rarely post here because I am over in the setting to Sucess thread, but i wanted to come in and say I'm still on track to reaching bsl this year

.happy growing ladies


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Just wanted to say I Love S-curl!!!! My new growth is very happy :-D Thats all folks lol


----------



## coolsista-paris

shortdub78 said:


> i just didn't feel like showing my squirrel face today, but this was my hair this past Sunday.  i think i am just going to bun it for awhile.  i'm not in the mood to put in the effort to wear it down.  i will be happy when my hair can cover my boobs!
> 
> http://s195.photobucket.com/user/sh...3-4abb-98c6-0ef0153f46a5_zps507eb5da.jpg.html



I love it ! Beautiful hair.


----------



## coolsista-paris

All right. First of all im back from my romantic weekend in venice. It was Great !!!!just hubby and i. Kids stayed with grandparents. Loved this romantic time.
Last time we stayed just thé 2 of us was before our first son...thats 2008! 
so we took our time and appreciated it. Felt weard (no.running to school and nursery to pick up both our sons  before 6:30 pm every day.. Had some rest from that running all over town lifestyle. 3 days no stress ;-) 

Now hair talk.

I said i had cut my hair back to apl from bsl on longest layers.

Here is à pic (last month i think):



Ive been in braids since 2 weeks.



Did these médium box braids in 4 hours. I did not want to deal with spending time on my hair. I also hate taking them out so.... It was thé right size for me.


----------



## Evolving78

coolsista-paris
Blairx0

such pretty hair!

ok i was wrong about my PP shedding.  it was really coming out when i detangled my hair.  and it took me an hour to detangle my hair.  i had to moisturize/detangle small sections.  now my hair is in a bun.  yeah, i don't think i will be doing much else to my hair until the shedding subsides.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 have you still been using your garlic shampoo?


----------



## nazjha

I have the HUGEST urge to take out my weave and wear my hair out but I'm trying to stay strong and in a protective style up until our update day...but its so hard 
Instead of getting another 3/4 wig install i decided its summer time anyway might as well get the twist box braids, and besides this head hasn't seen a relaxer since december 2012, so I am not trying to deal with it


----------



## coolsista-paris

nazjha said:


> I have the HUGEST urge to take out my weave and wear my hair out but I'm trying to stay strong and in a protective style up until our update day...but its so hard
> Instead of getting another 3/4 wig install i decided its summer time anyway might as well get the twist box braids, and besides this head hasn't seen a relaxer since december 2012, so I am not trying to deal with it



Hold on Hold on. Leave your hair alone    RETENTION


----------



## jprayze

ImanAdero said:


> We here!!!!
> 
> My hair is still straight-ish... I sweat in my sleep :-( so the back and sides are reverting. My hair line is also getting a lol fuzzy because my shower cap doesn't cover my big ol' head.
> 
> But right now I have a cute lil top knot bun going on and I'll probably braid out/bun for the rest of the week to make the sheen last. I'll wash next year and go back to regular life (exercising etc).



I meant to suggest earlier to wear 2 shower caps and let them overlap so no hair is exposed.  I have even worn 3 being overly cautious!


----------



## jprayze

coolsista-paris said:


> All right. First of all im back from my romantic weekend in venice. It was Great !!!!just hubby and i. Kids stayed with grandparents. Loved this romantic time.
> Last time we stayed just thé 2 of us was before our first son...thats 2008!
> so we took our time and appreciated it. Felt weard (no.running to school and nursery to pick up both our sons  before 6:30 pm every day.. Had some rest from that running all over town lifestyle. 3 days no stress ;-)
> 
> Now hair talk.
> 
> I said i had cut my hair back to apl from bsl on longest layers.
> 
> Here is à pic (last month i think):
> 
> Ive been in braids since 2 weeks.
> 
> Did these médium box braids in 4 hours. I did not want to deal with spending time on my hair. I also hate taking them out so.... It was thé right size for me.



Ahhhh the fact that you vacation in Venice makes me jealous but in my good way . So glad u and hubby had a good time!  Your braids are very nice...good job!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhh come on BSL!! 



Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> shortdub78 have you still been using your garlic shampoo?



NikkiQ

i use it twice a week.  i was going to do a tea rinse, but i forgot to make some and take it with me in the shower.  i plan on washing my hair again Monday or Tuesday, so i'll make sure to do the rinse.


----------



## GettingKinky

So this is what LHCF has done to me. I'm going to give my puppy her first bath today and I spent last night looking for recipes for homemade puppy shampoo. 

No surprise the various recipes have all the usual suspects, ACV, baking soda, aloe vera, glycerin, etc. but lots of them have lavender dish soap. Apparently lavender is a flea repellant. Who knew?  I just don't know what else is in dish soap. Off to research more.

ETA: dish soap has SLS. Guess I won't be using that.


----------



## coolsista-paris

jprayze said:


> Ahhhh the fact that you vacation in Venice makes me jealous but in my good way . So glad u and hubby had a good time!  Your braids are very nice...good job!



Thank you. I hate braiding but its great to have some rest from every day manipulation.

Hubby and i absolutely loved it!  venice is something to experement. No cars,no trains...just water and bridges everywhere! 
So we walked like 7 hours per day. At least i eliminated calories after eating pizza,pasta,ice cream and drinking cocktails! Lol


----------



## keranikki

GettingKinky said:


> So this is what LHCF has done to me. I'm going to give my puppy her first bath today and I spent last night looking for recipes for homemade puppy shampoo.
> 
> No surprise the various recipes have all the usual suspects, ACV, baking soda, aloe vera, glycerin, etc. but lots of them have lavender dish soap. Apparently lavender is a flea repellant. Who knew?  I just don't know what else is in dish soap. Off to research more.
> 
> ETA: dish soap has SLS. Guess I won't be using that.



Use Dr. Bronner's Lavender Castille Soap instead. You can get a good deal on it at Target or the Vitamin Shoppe.


----------



## GettingKinky

keranikki said:


> Use Dr. Bronner's Lavender Castille Soap instead. You can get a good deal on it at Target or the Vitamin Shoppe.



Thanks keranikki!  I'm off to Target!


----------



## NGraceO

Geesh!!! I totally would've thought I'd have achieved BSL by now, but a few unexpected trims equal setback


----------



## jprayze

NGraceO said:


> Geesh!!! I totally would've thought I'd have achieved BSL by now, but a few unexpected trims equal setback



You are still well on your way!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

I have been looking for months for a jar to transfer my AOHSR into to make it easier to apply my DC. Today I was in Sally's and they had jars!  I've looked there so many times before and they never had them.  I am so happy, I bought 2!!!


----------



## JosieLynn

Finally finished my wig! Wore it to work yesterday after doing a flexi-rod set in photo 1 and then wore it today after setting it with Bantu knots. Still getting used to it. Haven't had super straight hair in years lol but I really like this as a protective style. Hoping it'll push me through to BSL


----------



## jprayze

Went out with my trusty old wig tonight


----------



## NikkiQ

Rocked a pretty cute puff today to a beer fest and will probably wear the same or a bun tomorrow to the beach. Looking forward to wash day on Monday though.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## bajandoc86

I have loved my hair over the last couple days....all the styles were done on stretched hair (from the curlformers). I am waiting to post them like next week. Think I done posted too much in everyday already for the last week. LOL.


----------



## ronie

bajandoc86 said:


> I have loved my hair over the last couple days....all the styles were done on stretched hair (from the curlformers). I am waiting to post them like next week. Think I done posted too much in everyday already for the last week. LOL.



Off to look at thread, lol. I always like your different styles. I actually plan to have my mother try one of your 2 strand twist styles on me next week lol. It's from an old post when your hair was much shorter, which is the length I am at now.


----------



## NikkiQ

Happy Mother's Day to all of the mommies in here! You guys are truly blessed and appreciated 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

Ladies happy mothers day. I couldn't take it more so I texlaxed today


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

lamaria211 said:


> Ladies happy mothers day. I couldn't take it more so I texlaxed today



Hahaaha...girl I'm on the same page. I tried to be strong but these roots are stronger...got pictures to pose for..about to get mine in

Suny


----------



## Evolving78

^^can't wait to see the pics ladies!  and happy mommy's day to all of the mommies and fur baby mommies!

i am going to treat myself to some products today.  i am going to revisit Nexxus and get some conditioner since i am running low, and i found where the carry Emergencee in my area.  a lot of the Walgreens were out of stock, but the one 2 mins away has some.

i wish it was wash day so i can try them out, but i will wait for Tuesday.  i am going to wash my DD's hair a little later. oh i am going to get some JBCO i am going to get the scented one.  do i need to mix it with anything to make it more lighter?  i plan on using it on my edges and scalp when doing an or using it on my new growth.


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy Mother's Day!!

I have no idea how to style my hair once I rinse out this DC.... I don't wanna do curlformers, too lazy to flat twist, don't wanna do two strand twists, not interested in doing braids for a braidout. I don't know ladies....I don't know.


----------



## coolsista-paris

bajandoc86 said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!
> 
> I have no idea how to style my hair once I rinse out this DC.... I don't wanna do curlformers, too lazy to flat twist, don't wanna do two strand twists, not interested in doing braids for a braidout. I don't know ladies....I don't know.



BANTU knots?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

shortdub78 said:


> ^^can't wait to see the pics ladies!  and happy mommy's day to all of the mommies and fur baby mommies!
> 
> i am going to treat myself to some products today.  i am going to revisit Nexxus and get some conditioner since i am running low, and i found where the carry Emergencee in my area.  a lot of the Walgreens were out of stock, but the one 2 mins away has some.
> 
> i wish it was wash day so i can try them out, but i will wait for Tuesday.  i am going to wash my DD's hair a little later. oh i am going to get some JBCO i am going to get the scented one.  do i need to mix it with anything to make it more lighter?  i plan on using it on my edges and scalp when doing an or using it on my new growth.



I put mine jbco in the roots only bottle. I don't even have to take my bun down to apply it.

Suny


----------



## GettingKinky

So I made a couple of tweaks to wash day. 

First I put my AOHSR in a jar. That made applying it for my dry DC much easier. 

Second I tried AOGPB. I'm not sure if I like it or the smell, but I'll keep it in my rotation along with Kenra and Aphogee 2 minute. If I grow to like it maybe it can become my only conditioner.


----------



## Froreal3

I had a fun and busy weekend so I wore my hair out for the first time in months.  It was out for two whole days.  This was a twist out puff. I'm pleased with my progress.  Mt hair was soft and fluffy.  Love Hairveda Almond Glaze.  

Will try my Naturelle Grow stuff today and put my hair back up into pinned up twists. Sorry for the sideways pics.  Forgot to turn my phone. 











Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Evolving78

ok ladies, maybe i was being cheap today, or that i spent too much money in Walgreens. btw, they did not have my stuff in stock!  so i went to a bss that carries some of everything.  well they wanted $10 for the JBCO, $22 for the Nexxus Humectress, and $16 for the Emergencee.  i just didn't want to spend that much.  oh, but i did buy some garlic pills.  i wanna buy this cute top for my weight loss goal outfit.  i got too much to do with my coins than spend it on some dang conditioner and oil.  i am usually not cheap and money is no object when it comes to my hair.  i just didn't play on spending money on pizza and crap, plus hair products. 

ok rant over.


----------



## Evolving78

ok i might just get the treatment tomorrow and the conditioner.  i will get the JBCO another day.  i really want to see how this treatment will work.  folks say it's better than Aphogee.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Treated my hair to a nice wash and dc. After rinsing out the conditioner I towel dried my hair and applied my leave in. Sealed and wore a wash and go. Very simple but very relaxing on this Mother's Day!!


----------



## lamaria211

IM in the middle of reading the Science of Black Hair. So IM probably going to be tweaking my reggie to incorporate all the things that IM learning.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

You got it...i take its worth the money if it has you thinking of changes....getting me a copy

Suny


----------



## Cattypus1

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> You got it...i take its worth the money if it has you thinking of changes....getting me a copy
> 
> Suny



Totally worth the money!  I downloaded the Kindle version about a year ago and read it cover to cover. It's my hair bible!


----------



## NikkiQ

It's wash day and I can't wait!!! IDK why I'm so excited to wash my hair this week, but I will be flat ironing it tomorrow. I know it won't look fantastic, but who cares. It's just gonna end up braided right back up anyway


----------



## naturalagain2

I took that sew-in out and on Saturday I prepoo'd with Amla and Brahmi oil. 

Last week my brother came to visit from Canada and gave me some of his hair products. He has been talking about how people he had sample his products have been raving about it. I was a little skeptical about it working for my hair. I tried it this weekend and let me tell you I think HE HAS A WINNER! He just made the organic shampoo and condish for right now. To name a few ingredients it has horsetail, nettle, calendula, hemp seed oil, sage, and korean ginseng. I want to try it a few more times before I have a true verdict but I think my brother has a winner!! Next time I wash I want to DC with it to see how that works. 

I DC'd after with MD Honey Peach Syrup DC and Vatika Frosting on top. Then I used BASK hair milk and twisted to air dry about 85% then I added bask Tapioca hair creme and a little of the java bean & honey hair balm on top, retwisted and did bantu knots. My hair came out so soft and smells wonderful.


----------



## NikkiQ

Giving the Naturelle Grow DC a try today. It was very creamy and smelled great!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Froreal3

NikkiQ said:


> Giving the Naturelle Grow DC a try today. It was very creamy and smelled great!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



NikkiQ I liked the dc. It made my hair really soft. It wasn't anything different from SD vanilla silk or Sitrinillah,  but it did have great slip. I loved the moisturizer though. It smells nice and just glided onto my hair. I almost didn't want to seal it with a grease.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Guinan

I did a braidout on blown(sp) dried hair. Prior 2 braiding I used eco styler gel. I think I caused more harm but it sho' looked nice I will probably cowash either 2morrow or wed. I used the tension method & an attachment on sum parts. My hair was sooo matted & clump 2gether in the middle of my hair. Def gonna have 2 reevaluate my styling reggie.

I took pics (I know how we do around here). My hair started 2 frizz by the end of the day.

HHJ

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Froreal3 said:


> @NikkiQ I liked the dc. It made my hair really soft. It wasn't anything different from SD vanilla silk or Sitrinillah, but it did have great slip. I loved the moisturizer though. It smells nice and just glided onto my hair. I almost didn't want to seal it with a grease.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


 
Froreal3 I'm not sure about the DC. It didn't do anything special to my hair that I can't get from cholesterol by itself. Now I do have the moisturizer and really liked how soft and moisturized it left my hair this weekend even after being at the beach all day yesterday. 



pelohello said:


> I did a braidout on blown(sp) dried hair. Prior 2 braiding I used eco styler gel. I think I caused more harm but it sho' looked nice I will probably cowash either 2morrow or wed. I used the tension method & an attachment on sum parts. My hair was sooo matted & clump 2gether in the middle of my hair. Def gonna have 2 reevaluate my styling reggie.
> 
> I took pics (I know how we do around here). My hair started 2 frizz by the end of the day.
> 
> HHJ
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


 
well hellllooooooo pelohello! Lookin all sassy lady. I like it!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

While playing with my braids, I realized that I left a piece of hair out. Hate when that happens! Well I was bored so I flat ironed it. I'm doing the rest tomorrow. I was excited so I sent the pic to my friends  I love that they understand my hair obsession and cheer me on. They all think its so long. Wait til they see me at the end of the year. Boom! 



Sorry its sideways you guys 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ graduation pics as promised! ..... I also added a photo that i love so much from my senior photoshoot (Dance Major) hair was in a braid-out.


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> NikkiQ graduation pics as promised! ..... I also added a photo that i love so much from my senior photoshoot (Dance Major) hair was in a braid-out.



Love, love, LOVE growbaby!! They came out great. You look gorgeous and the hair is just on point! Lawd I feel like my baby sister is graduating 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## newnyer

Aww growbaby thanks for sharing...you look great! That dance pic is fierce girl!!!

I don't know why I'm such a procrastinator..it's a sickness really. LOL.  Here I am washing & dc'ing my hair while packing for my flight in a few hours! Eek!   Next time I'll do better. (side eyes myself)


----------



## TheNDofUO

Froreal3

I just bought almond glaze, the smell is unreal


----------



## Evolving78

i got three major knots in my hair and i don't know how i am going to get them out.  i have been working on them since yesterday.  i tried to give MN a try and it created these horrible knots.  i pray i get them out.  they are not in spots i can hide.  if i cut them out, they will leave me two visible 2 inch spots.  i will have to cut all of my hair off.

let this be a lesson to everyone to just stick with what works.


----------



## Guinan

growbaby said:


> @NikkiQ graduation pics as promised! ..... I also added a photo that i love so much from my senior photoshoot (Dance Major) hair was in a braid-out.


 
WoW, that's an awesome pic with the split!


----------



## gvin89

growbaby, I absolutely love your pics. Congrats on the graduation and may God bless your future. I won't be mad if I see you on So You Think You Can Dance!

shortdub78, have you tried conditioners and a hair pin?


----------



## Evolving78

gvin89 said:


> shortdub78, have you tried conditioners and a hair pin?



i have and trying everything!  it really feels so hard and matted up


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> i have and trying everything!  it really feels so hard and matted up



Motions moisture plus?


----------



## mshoneyfly

shortdub78 said:


> i have and trying everything!  it really feels so hard and matted up



What about water and vo5 in a spray bottle??  Or  do you have any glycerin?


----------



## Evolving78

i have tried three detangling sprays, oils, serum, and tresemme conditioner.  i started using a hair pin.  it's so hard, it feels like dried gum in my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

and the conditioner is making my hair wet, so trying to untangle this knot is causing breakage.  i am trying to be as gentle as possible.


----------



## deedoswell

shortdub78 said:


> and the conditioner is making my hair wet, so trying to untangle this knot is causing breakage.  i am trying to be as gentle as possible.



Not that it is "gum" but - if it's similar - used to use ice to freeze it and then an oil to slide the frozen pieces out of the hair.  May sound crazy and I'm reaching but I can understand your frustration!


----------



## Evolving78

thanks ladies.  those knots are still in there and now i gotta go up to my son's school.  i was told not to cut it.  if i do cut it, ya'll won't see me for a lonnngggg time.  there is one knot that i know i can get out and it is at the top close to the crown.  the other one is up under it that is as tangled and hard as bricks.  that is the one that i don't think i can undo it.  please pray for me!


----------



## NikkiQ

Hoping that you can get the knot worked out shortdub78!


----------



## growbaby

shortdub78 said:


> thanks ladies.  those knots are still in there and now i gotta go up to my son's school.  i was told not to cut it.  if i do cut it, ya'll won't see me for a lonnngggg time.  there is one knot that i know i can get out and it is at the top close to the crown.  the other one is up under it that is as tangled and hard as bricks.  that is the one that i don't think i can undo it.  please pray for me!



 I'm so sorry.. I'm praying.. I have experienced matting and from reading posts in the past about other ladies who have dealt with knots the best advice I can give is to stay patient. If u work on the knots and get frustrated just take a break, it may take longer to get rid of but hopefully you can save as much hair as possible.


----------



## MileHighDiva

shortdub78 drench the knots and your fingers in EVCO.  HTH!


----------



## ImanAdero

shortdub78 use peanut butter? I know you said it's not gum, but I read that peanut butter gets gum out of hair before. 

Hope you get it out!

And here's my Hair Of The Day: my puff looks splendid if I must say so myself. It's big and fluffy.


----------



## NikkiQ

So...I cut like 2 to 3 inches of hair today. After the light flat ironing, I could see exactly how bad my ends were and how many SSKs I had. Shockingly enough I wasn't all that sad about it. 




After the cut and humidity taking over. Its still within reach of BSL. I know it'll grow back.



Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

ladies, my SO said it looks like something is in there, and my son said it's gum!  so i am going to try some oil first, then some peanut butter.  i wish i had some Skin So Soft.  thanks for helping me.  ya'll know how hard i have worked to get to this length. if i do have to cut it, i am going to get one of those old school mullet cuts.  i will just have to bring that back!  don't laugh, i'm serious, i'm not about to lose all of my length just to keep up with the trends!


----------



## Seamonster

shortdub78 The kids have already brought the mullet back; it is called scene hair, quite edgy and cute now. Hope you can get the knot out. I think it usually takes a couple of days to loosen up a knot. 

NikkiQ Your hair is still nice and thick. It will grow back in no time.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yeah I got a few inches to go now lol



Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## tiffjust2002

NikkiQ said:


> Ahhh come on BSL!!
> 
> View attachment 208589
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


 

So close


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> i got three major knots in my hair and i don't know how i am going to get them out.  i have been working on them since yesterday.  i tried to give MN a try and it created these horrible knots.  i pray i get them out.  they are not in spots i can hide.  if i cut them out, they will leave me two visible 2 inch spots.  i will have to cut all of my hair off.
> 
> let this be a lesson to everyone to just stick with what works.



Porosity Control has great slip, you might try that.


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> Hoping that you can get the knot worked out shortdub78!



I second that, lady!  :Group hug:


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> ladies, my SO said it looks like something is in there, and my son said it's gum!  so i am going to try some oil first, then some peanut butter.  i wish i had some Skin So Soft.  thanks for helping me.  ya'll know how hard i have worked to get to this length. if i do have to cut it, i am going to get one of those old school mullet cuts.  i will just have to bring that back!  don't laugh, i'm serious, i'm not about to lose all of my length just to keep up with the trends!



Noooooo...not the mullet!


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> Noooooo...not the mullet!



either that or cut it all off.  it is so hard and solid.  i can't even see it.  it is really wrapped up in my hair.

NikkiQ congrats on the growth!


----------



## Evolving78

ok here is a pic of the damage.  i just couldn't take it anymore and my scalp is on fire right now.  i do have some hair to cover the spots, but i won't be wearing my hair down for awhile.  now that i have removed the mess, it doesn't look like gum.  i think the MN did it.


----------



## GettingKinky

growbaby you look AMAZING so beautiful!!!  Congratulations on graduating. 

shortdub I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Any idea how gum got in your hair?


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> ok here is a pic of the damage.  i just couldn't take it anymore and my scalp is on fire right now.  i do have some hair to cover the spots, but i won't be wearing my hair down for awhile.  now that i have removed the mess, it doesn't look like gum.  i think the MN did it.



Oh my...what the heck is MN?


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> Oh my...what the heck is MN?



yeast infection cream. i was going to try it for a month or so to see if it would work for me, and that mess must have turned on me like a rabid dog!


----------



## NikkiQ

Holy hell shortdub78!!!! I am SO sorry that mess did that to you girl!!!!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Holy hell shortdub78!!!! I am SO sorry that mess did that to you girl!!!!



the knots look melted...  i can't go through no more mess with my hair.  this is just too much drama.


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> yeast infection cream. i was going to try it for a month or so to see if it would work for me, and that mess must have turned on me like a rabid dog!



I'm so, so sorry.  That's awful!


----------



## GrowAHead

shortdub78 said:


> the knots look melted...  i can't go through no more mess with my hair.  this is just too much drama.



Sorry to hear that!  you'll bounce back though.  The force of the reggie is strong in you shortdub78  (I watched star wars this weekend)


----------



## Evolving78

my hair is still not right.  i washed it last night and it matted up on me so tough, i had to do a little more cutting and trimming.  i used so much Argan oil serum that could have lasted me for another year or two.  i see i can't use any detangling sprays or conditioners.   i had to remove a lot of shed hairs too.  i have my hair in two buns right now.  the next time i will wash will be this weekend, but i'll only be doing a cowash.  my new growth feels a bit on the wild side too.  i cut off about an inch from my ends.  

my SO asked if i wanted to get my hair done.  a stylist wouldn't have tried to save my hair.  i was so tempted to cut it to SL myself!

i will just be bunning it throughout this summer.  i'll just hurt my feelings trying to wear it down.


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78, I am soooo sorry that happened to you! From the looks of the hair in the pics, it was def a big clump & would be darn near impossible to get out w/o cutting them out. Just baby those spots & it will grow back in no time.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> my hair is still not right.  i washed it last night and it matted up on me so tough, i had to do a little more cutting and trimming.  i used so much Argan oil serum that could have lasted me for another year or two.  i see i can't use any detangling sprays or conditioners.   i had to remove a lot of shed hairs too.  i have my hair in two buns right now.  the next time i will wash will be this weekend, but i'll only be doing a cowash.  my new growth feels a bit on the wild side too.  i cut off about an inch from my ends.
> 
> my SO asked if i wanted to get my hair done.  a stylist wouldn't have tried to save my hair.  i was so tempted to cut it to SL myself!
> 
> i will just be bunning it throughout this summer.  i'll just hurt my feelings trying to wear it down.



Besides the MN, had you done anything differently that would have caused your hair to behave this way? Your hair had been on a roll lately.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## naturalagain2

shortdub78 sorry that you had a mishap. I hope you can get back on track over the summer!


Yesterday I wore my hair in a bun. I moisturized my hair today with cantu curl activator cream and sealed with sweet simplicity hair styler and put it back in a bun. That was a good combo. I don't care for how the cantu coats my hair though. But I will use it for bunning and see how it goes.


----------



## ronie

Once my post partum shedding started, my hair would tangle up just like that as soon as water touches it. That was pre lhfc, so  was going to the dominican salon, and they will just rip the tangle off with a comb. I was getting bald by the week. The shampoo girl, one week, just could not take it anymore, and called out the owner to explain how my hair has been matting lately. They tried everything, and they just had to cut that day. After that incident, i went online searching for detangling products, then found out about post partum shedding, then later on in my search i found lhcf. I would say wash your hair in small sections from now, and be very careful to remove all shed hair before you wet your hair. Your regimen has been great, as evidenced by your progressing beautiful hair, so you  will get over this setback soon.


----------



## Evolving78

ronie
NikkiQ

ronie is right! i agree the shed hairs played a major role.  i had applied the MN to my scalp with an applicator bottle and massaged it in.  next thing i know i had these crazy hard knots in my hair.  

i guess i will have to use oil to detangle before my wash and clip my hair in small sections.  my hair doesn't stay in twists.  i hate washing my hair in sections.  it seems like such a hassle.

oh i did start taking garlic pills.  we will see in a month if it will help some.  and it seems like as soon as my baby turned 2 months, the shedding started.  using it happens around 3 or 4 months.

thank you ladies as usually for being so supportive.  i am sorry i missed all of the wonderful progress posts everyone is making.  

if i didn't have ya'll i would have been at the barber shop.


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> ronie
> NikkiQ
> 
> ronie is right! i agree the shed hairs played a major role.  i had applied the MN to my scalp with an applicator bottle and massaged it in.  next thing i know i had these crazy hard knots in my hair.
> 
> i guess i will have to use oil to detangle before my wash and clip my hair in small sections.  my hair doesn't stay in twists.  i hate washing my hair in sections.  it seems like such a hassle.
> 
> oh i did start taking garlic pills.  we will see in a month if it will help some.  and it seems like as soon as my baby turned 2 months, the shedding started.  using it happens around 3 or 4 months.
> 
> thank you ladies as usually for being so supportive.  i am sorry i missed all of the wonderful progress posts everyone is making.
> 
> if i didn't have ya'll i would have been at the barber shop.



Hair twin I had horrible pop shedding and hair loss after all three of my boys and Motions CPR was a LIFESAVER for my hair!


----------



## GettingKinky

My ends were looking awful after I air dried on Sunday. They were all tangly and rough and bushy. I was tempted to snip them off, but I just dusted last week. So I LOC'd them, combed them with a fine tooth comb and put my hair up in 2 bantu knots. This morning I have nice smooth, well behaved ends!  I think I need to change my air dry process. Drying in 2 loose ponytails isn't getting me the results I want. 

shortdub78 ronie I'm so glad you guys figured out the issue with shortdub's hair. This board is awesome!


----------



## deedoswell

shortdub78 I knew the ladies on here would find an answer!  You have thick beautiful hair and will recover from this - if that happened to me with my thin stuff I would definitely have had to do major cutting!!!  So glad you are on the road to recovery now that you found the cause!


----------



## Evolving78

crlsweetie912 said:


> Hair twin I had horrible pop shedding and hair loss after all three of my boys and Motions CPR was a LIFESAVER for my hair!





GettingKinky said:


> My ends were looking awful after I air dried on Sunday. They were all tangly and rough and bushy. I was tempted to snip them off, but I just dusted last week. So I LOC'd them, combed them with a fine tooth comb and put my hair up in 2 bantu knots. This morning I have nice smooth, well behaved ends!  I think I need to change my air dry process. Drying in 2 loose ponytails isn't getting me the results I want.
> 
> shortdub78 ronie I'm so glad you guys figured out the issue with shortdub's hair. This board is awesome!





deedoswell said:


> shortdub78 I knew the ladies on here would find an answer!  You have thick beautiful hair and will recover from this - if that happened to me with my thin stuff I would definitely have had to do major cutting!!!  So glad you are on the road to recovery now that you found the cause!



thanks ladies!  and yes hair twin, you know i bought that because of you.  i haven't used it in a while.  i will get that and the moisture plus.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Got my tea brewing for this weeks tea rinse


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Dropping out of this challenge. Just cut back to a smidge above APL  Happy growing, ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Dropping out of this challenge. Just cut back to a smidge above APL  Happy growing, ladies!



Awww we hate to see you go! I'm not taking your name off the list though. I'm gonna hold onto the hope that you'll be back 


SN: hair in twists. Will keep them in until tomorrow then moisturize and bun for the weekend.



Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ughhhh why are my pictures showing up so freakin small now??!!


----------



## TheNDofUO

The problem with hardcore PSing is that I feel like I don't have anything to say since my regimens so simple


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

TheNDofUO said:


> The problem with hardcore PSing is that I feel like I don't have anything to say since my regimens so simple



Sometimes I feel the same way!!


----------



## ImanAdero

Hair washed. 


Used this shampoo bar from Lush Cosmetics... Not sure how I felt about it. I'll have to try it again. My hair felt squeaky clean... But not exactly stripped... But it was in braids, so I'm not entirely sure...

Dep conditioned with the Loreal Ceramide conditioner. 

Then got out the shower... LOC'd with water (duh haha), then used almond oil then on one aide I used my Shea radiance... But on the OTHER I tried Paul Mitchell's The Conditioner... And I must say, I need a better method of testing things out... Because I think I like it, but I'm not really sure considering I'd already out the oil on my hair... It's like I don't knowbifnits good because there's already so much stuff in my hair...

Lastly used Nothing But pudding for a little hold. 

Taking the braids out (if they're dry) tomorrow. Otherwise these 6 braids will be pulled back into a unfortunately unprofessional style.


----------



## TheNDofUO

ImanAdero Have you tried their r&b/rnb moisturiser? it's supposed to have formulated for kinky/curly hair.


----------



## ImanAdero

TheNDofUO said:


> ImanAdero Have you tried their r&b/rnb moisturiser? it's supposed to have formulated for kinky/curly hair.



TheNDofUO,

Is that a Shea butter like mix? I tried it in the store, but again... It was on already moisturized hair... So ITHINK it works... But it felt nice on my hair.


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! What's up?

Been wearing my hair in a flat twist updo so far...unlikely that I will take it down this weekend.

In other news....I got accepted in the postgrad residency programme to do Anaesthesia & Intensive Care!!   I'll be starting in July...all nervous and excited all at the same time.


----------



## Evolving78

so so scared to wash my hair.  it seems i am going to have to finger detangle my hair daily to remove shed hairs.


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey ladies! What's up?
> 
> Been wearing my hair in a flat twist updo so far...unlikely that I will take it down this weekend.
> 
> In other news....*I got accepted in the postgrad residency programme to do Anaesthesia & Intensive Care!!*   I'll be starting in July...all nervous and excited all at the same time.


 
    WTG bajandoc86!! Congrats lady!




shortdub78 said:


> so so scared to wash my hair. it seems i am going to have to finger detangle my hair daily to remove shed hairs.


 
Just take your time thoroughly detangling before you wash. Are you gonna do a pre-poo with oil or anything to help with detangling shortdub78?


----------



## Evolving78

^^^yes!  i plan on drenching my hair in oil and doing a prepoo treatment.  right now i gotta remove much as possible.  i feels some knots trying to form now.  the new growth and shedding is not working together.


----------



## NikkiQ

How many days/weeks post relaxer are you shortdub78?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

shortdub78 said:


> ^^^yes!  i plan on drenching my hair in oil and doing a prepoo treatment.  right now i gotta remove much as possible.  i feels some knots trying to form now.  the new growth and shedding is not working together.



The it's a 10 is a great leave in. I swear it melts tangles. The Sally version is good also. Maybe try changing your dc. I'm loving the loreal ceramide con.....softens new growth. Also try detangling air dried hair. I lose less when my hair is not wet

Suny


----------



## Guinan

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey ladies! What's up?
> 
> Been wearing my hair in a flat twist updo so far...unlikely that I will take it down this weekend.
> 
> In other news....I got accepted in the postgrad residency programme to do Anaesthesia & Intensive Care!!   I'll be starting in July...all nervous and excited all at the same time.



Yay!!! That's freakin awesome!! Congrats

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Congrats bajandoc86!!!! You are making big moves lady


----------



## coolsista-paris

TheNDofUO said:


> The problem with hardcore PSing is that I feel like I don't have anything to say since my regimens so simple


 
i feel exactly the same way!! My reggie is so simple that i have nothing to say

I am sooo bored with this hair.

Im looking for new protective styles.  im gonna take down these braids next week. Wear my hair like 2 weeks then, wig time again.


----------



## coolsista-paris

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey ladies! What's up?
> 
> Been wearing my hair in a flat twist updo so far...unlikely that I will take it down this weekend.
> 
> In other news....I got accepted in the postgrad residency programme to do Anaesthesia & Intensive Care!!   I'll be starting in July...all nervous and excited all at the same time.


 
congrats !!


----------



## bajandoc86

Thank you so much ladies!! I am stoked! One more step along the path to becoming a pediatric anaesthetist & intensivist.


----------



## lamaria211

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey ladies! What's up?
> 
> Been wearing my hair in a flat twist updo so far...unlikely that I will take it down this weekend.
> 
> In other news....I got accepted in the postgrad residency programme to do Anaesthesia & Intensive Care!!   I'll be starting in July...all nervous and excited all at the same time.



Congrats dear!

My hair has been super dry since my TU so IM DCing now with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk, Wen 613 and Raw honey


----------



## jprayze

Hey ladies!  I just keep looking at this pic from February...how fast can I get back here? 



Only good thing is the hair should be all one length or closer to it when it grows back.  Still hoping for APL by end of June.

The liquid gold hair growth oil isn't impressing me as a growth aid.  

My vitamin List is good, but Im not taking anything specifically for hair.  I'm only taking vitamins and supplements for overall health which will also benefit my hair health/growth.

As far as products, Really just sticking to my staples right now.  But I do have some new stuff to try and of course, I will tell y'all ALL about it.

Question for you all:  any experiences with tree braids?


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> How many days/weeks post relaxer are you shortdub78?



sorry getting back so late.  i am 3 weeks post and it is rough.  normally it doesn't start getting wacky until 6 weeks or so.  i usually relax 8-10 weeks.


----------



## coolsista-paris

shortdub78 said:


> sorry getting back so late. i am 3 weeks post and it is rough. normally it doesn't start getting wacky until 6 weeks or so. i usually relax 8-10 weeks.


 

I hope your hair goes better.  Maybe this Mn just messed up the normal reaction of your hair.

In any case, we always catch up our mistakes and learn. Your hair is gonna turn fine in no time.  your hair is beautiful


----------



## naturalagain2

Put Amla/Brahmi oil on my scalp and hair. I also put Vatika Frosting on my hair as well. Those instantly makes my hair smooth. I put a lot on and did a scalp massage as I usually do when I prepoo. I put my hair in a bun for the day. When I return home this afternoon I plan to shampoo with my brother's shampoo (NuENZ organic shampoo) and then do a henna treatment.


----------



## JosieLynn

Still wearing the wig, I am loving how easy it has been to "do my hair" in the morning before work. The regimen for my hair right now is moisturizing it 2x a day, once before i put on the wig and once after i take it off at night. Finally figured what curl style to put in the wig as well. Did a bantu knot out and just let it continue to fall throughout the week, it looks really natural. Probably won't wash my hair for another week since i'm not putting in a ton of product or manipulation. Then i'll wash and DC in the cornrows and take my hair out of the braids at the end of the month for that wash day.


----------



## glamazon386

Took my weave down this morning. Washed my hair and put it in 2 flat twists for now.


----------



## Evolving78

jprayze said:


> Hey ladies!  I just keep looking at this pic from February...how fast can I get back here?
> 
> View attachment 209403
> 
> Only good thing is the hair should be all one length or closer to it when it grows back.  Still hoping for APL by end of June.
> 
> The liquid gold hair growth oil isn't impressing me as a growth aid.
> 
> My vitamin List is good, but Im not taking anything specifically for hair.  I'm only taking vitamins and supplements for overall health which will also benefit my hair health/growth.
> 
> As far as products, Really just sticking to my staples right now.  But I do have some new stuff to try and of course, I will tell y'all ALL about it.
> 
> Question for you all:  any experiences with tree braids?



i'm sure you will get back there.  you know what works and what doesn't.


----------



## NikkiQ

Lord yall why my mom called me talking about MN!!!?? She said a friend of her coworker came over and she had hair down to her butt. So they asked what she uses. The lady told them monistat,vagisil and sulfur 8 grease. My mom asked if I knew about it. I said yeah and I tried it. You know she had the nerve to get mad at me for not telling her?!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:


> Lord yall why my mom called me talking about MN!!!?? She said a friend of her coworker came over and she had hair down to her butt. So they asked what she uses. The lady told them monistat,vagisil and sulfur 8 grease. My mom asked if I knew about it. I said yeah and I tried it. You know she had the nerve to get mad at me for not telling her?!!



Bahahahaha thats funny!! Well at least your mom actually thinks its ok. My mom was looking at me like I was a mad woman lol.


----------



## daae

2 inches away from BSL


----------



## daae

Front of my hair is growing way slower than other areas...


----------



## keranikki

Being in the military already restricts what I can do as far as styling my hair.  I currently have twists in my hair,  but someone higher ranking thought I had dreads. Having dreads are against regulation.  I told her they were twists but she just scoffed! My twists haven't been in my hair for a week yet! Yes,  they are a little frizzy, but I work out,  I sweat, and humidity is the devil. Sigh. I just needed to vent. 
I'm going to take these twists out and use my Curlformers for a while until I figure out what else to do.


----------



## NikkiQ

Continuing to stretch my hair out since I half a$$ flat ironed my hair with braids. Got 4 really moisturized fat Celies right now. I think I need a new silk/satin scarf. The elastic band on this one is starting to effect my edges around my temples. That's no bueno!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

coolsista-paris said:


> I hope your hair goes better.  Maybe this Mn just messed up the normal reaction of your hair.
> 
> In any case, we always catch up our mistakes and learn. Your hair is gonna turn fine in no time.  your hair is beautiful



thank you honey! i having a decent wash day/detangling session today. i detangled my hair with coconut oil and removed as much shed hairs as possible.  i baggied my hair for several hours.  after that i used my garlic shampoo and used tresemme naturals as a rinse out.  i dc'ed with motion's moisture plus conditioner.  man, that stuff is thick and very creamy.  it softened my new growth.  i rinsed and applied tresemme again to as a final rinse.  it took me 2 hours to detangle my hair.  i had so much shedded hair to remove.
 you are right, that MN did a number on me.  i got some JBCO and i am going to massage my scalp with it once a week.  really hope things turn around for me by the end of the year.  i am entering my own bun challenge.


----------



## coolsista-paris

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Bahahahaha thats funny!! Well at least your mom actually thinks its ok. My mom was looking at me like I was a mad woman lol.



Lol . It does seem crazy to people


----------



## coolsista-paris

shortdub78 said:


> thank you honey! i having a decent wash day/detangling session today. i detangled my hair with coconut oil and removed as much shed hairs as possible.  i baggied my hair for several hours.  after that i used my garlic shampoo and used tresemme naturals as a rinse out.  i dc'ed with motion's moisture plus conditioner.  man, that stuff is thick and very creamy.  it softened my new growth.  i rinsed and applied tresemme again to as a final rinse.  it took me 2 hours to detangle my hair.  i had so much shedded hair to remove.
> you are right, that MN did a number on me.  i got some JBCO and i am going to massage my scalp with it once a week.  really hope things turn around for me by the end of the year.  i am entering my own bun challenge.



Wow 2 hours detangling and all. At least you'vera gotten rid of them.tangles and shed hairs. From now just stay away from.mn and keep up the efforts,being gentle it will all be in order. Massage that scalp Well and no stress. 

Im thinking of bkt or something like that. qod,elixir,design essentials....

Still researching and looking for.more info before taking any décisions


----------



## lamaria211

so sine my TU i am now able to pull my hair from the backso happy. ill have to wait till DH gets home to help me take some LC pics


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> thank you honey! i having a decent wash day/detangling session today. i detangled my hair with coconut oil and removed as much shed hairs as possible.  i baggied my hair for several hours.  after that i used my garlic shampoo and used tresemme naturals as a rinse out.  i dc'ed with motion's moisture plus conditioner.  man, that stuff is thick and very creamy.  it softened my new growth.  i rinsed and applied tresemme again to as a final rinse.  it took me 2 hours to detangle my hair.  i had so much shedded hair to remove.
> you are right, that MN did a number on me.  i got some JBCO and i am going to massage my scalp with it once a week.  really hope things turn around for me by the end of the year.  i am entering my own bun challenge.



That Motions Moisture Plus is some good stuff.  I'm out and missing it.
My hair is coming to something fierce. I washed today and the amount I lost is alarming. I've been under so much stress. Gotta get a plan together.


----------



## NikkiQ

Whooooo! Finally got it in a damn banana clip yall!


----------



## Evolving78

crlsweetie912 said:


> That Motions Moisture Plus is some good stuff.  I'm out and missing it.
> My hair is coming to something fierce. I washed today and the amount I lost is alarming. I've been under so much stress. Gotta get a plan together.



crlsweetie912

imma need you to get back on your A game asap!  both of us can't be around here looking crazy with our hair falling out! 

that conditioner really did take the kinks out.  glad you put me back on!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Whooooo! Finally got it in a damn banana clip yall!



Yaasss Gawd Nessa!  your edges is laid in that banana clip girl! 
i believe that is a great accomplishment in the natural realm!


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> Yaasss Gawd Nessa!  your edges is laid in that banana clip girl!
> i believe that is a great accomplishment in the natural realm!


 
HUGE accomplishment for me shortdub78!! Girl I fought with this thing trying to get it closed and when it finally snapped in place, I started shaking it like nobody's business


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Whooooo! Finally got it in a damn banana clip yall!



This looks great!  Wonderful job!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:


> Whooooo! Finally got it in a damn banana clip yall!



Love it mama!!!!


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Whooooo! Finally got it in a damn banana clip yall!



This looks great!  Wonderful job!!!


----------



## jprayze

Protein and moisture Dry DC and then going to get a roller set at the beauty school!


----------



## jprayze

Duplicate post]


----------



## jprayze

My phone went crazy!  Dupe post


----------



## Guinan

Just bought a chi air flat iron from target. I'm excited to use it. I bought a cheapie flat iron from sallys a couple of months ago, its ok but I really love how straight the chi gets my hair

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Whooooo! Finally got it in a damn banana clip yall!



Beautiful!!!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks ladies!!! I'm totally loving it. DH didn't even notice of course. He's so clueless.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

pelohello said:


> Just bought a chi air flat iron from target. I'm excited to use it. I bought a cheapie flat iron from sallys a couple of months ago, its ok but I really love how straight the chi gets my hair
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I love my CHI!!!


----------



## Guinan

Y'all I've been having the worst time w/ my hair. I did a curlformer set on thurs but didn't realize that I didn't throughly wash my hair & my hair came out silver due to flakes & the hair gel. & prior 2 putting in the set I had lots of matting.

I plan on flat ironing 2day to see how much damage I caused, cause I wasn't gentle when removing the matting.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I love my CHI!!!



Yeah!!  I was trying 2 wait for it 2 go on sale @ pennys. My sis was able 2 get a chi for 70 bucks a couple of yrs ago. But I did save five bucks, since I used my target card.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

pelohello said:


> Yeah!!  I was trying 2 wait for it 2 go on sale @ pennys. My sis was able 2 get a chi for 70 bucks a couple of yrs ago. But I did save five bucks, since I used my target card.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I happened to luck upon my chi. One of my classmates is a stylist/barber and she had just got one. Well, turns out that one of her male friends brought her a new one without her knowledge soooo she just passed me the one she purchased as a gift to me  Lucky right?? LOL cause i know they are expensive!!!


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> Continuing to stretch my hair out since I half a$$ flat ironed my hair with braids. Got 4 really moisturized fat Celies right now. I think I need a new silk/satin scarf. The elastic band on this one is starting to effect my edges around my temples. That's no bueno!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Turn it inside-out. I can't stand the way elastic feels on my neckline and around my face. It might be my imagination but I think it makes me itch. I started turning it inside-out because it was leaving a mark on my face and the itching stopped.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Turn it inside-out. I can't stand the way elastic feels on my neckline and around my face. It might be my imagination but I think it makes me itch. I started turning it inside-out because it was leaving a mark on my face and the itching stopped.



Cattypus1 it's funny you says that, lol.  I just recently turned my satin bonnet inside out because the outside texture had become a lot more smoother than the inside.  It seemed to snag at my hairline and hair when taking it off.  Problem solved ).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Just got back from running errands. Got a few compliments on my hair (in Spanish) but I gotta tell ya ladies...I can feel it on the back of my neck and close to my shoulders and it's freaking me out a bit. I didn't even want to sit back in the truck b/c I was afraid of it rubbing on the head rest  I need help!


----------



## jprayze

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I happened to luck upon my chi. One of my classmates is a stylist/barber and she had just got one. Well, turns out that one of her male friends brought her a new one without her knowledge soooo she just passed me the one she purchased as a gift to me  Lucky right?? LOL cause i know they are expensive!!!



You all are gonna make me pull my chi out!


----------



## NikkiQ

Time to braid the hair back up. Might wear the banana clip to the beach tomorrow, but that's a BIG might. IDK if I want salt water killing my hair. We'll see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## nemi95

pelohello said:


> Yeah!!  I was trying 2 wait for it 2 go on sale @ pennys. My sis was able 2 get a chi for 70 bucks a couple of yrs ago. But I did save five bucks, since I used my target card.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Costco sells it about once a year. I got mine for $55 at Costco 2 years ago.


----------



## BraunSugar

Went to the BSS to get some more Ultra Sheen Duo Tex and saw that they marked it up to $12.49. It was $5 when I bought it 2 months ago. I left. Looks like I'll be going to a diff BSS from now on because, no.


----------



## NikkiQ

Damn BraunSugar! They didn't even try to jack the price up on the slick by like $1. These fools went all or nothing. Guess they don't want to keep their loyal customers. Damn shame


----------



## Kerryann

I totally forgot to take a progress pic before getting my braids done yesterday again...so I will miss the next length check again


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> crlsweetie912
> 
> imma need you to get back on your A game asap!  both of us can't be around here looking crazy with our hair falling out!
> 
> that conditioner really did take the kinks out.  glad you put me back on!



Lol...I thought about that. i don't know what the heck imam do.  I'm out of almost all my staples....I need a sugar daddy!!!  Lol


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I will be dc-ing and flat ironing my hair today. Gotta look good for Grandma's b-day BBQ. I'm thinking to pre-poo with vatika frosting, wash with Terressentials LCL and maybe dc with Vanilla Silk (depends on if my hair feel moisturized after LCL. If so, then I'll use a bit of VS Wheatgerm Condish as a LI), apply heat protectant then blow dry on coll and flat iron. 

I missed the last length check so I'm curious to see where I'm at now. Just taking a little peek ahead of the next length check.


----------



## GettingKinky

TheNDofUO said:


> The problem with hardcore PSing is that I feel like I don't have anything to say since my regimens so simple



I feel exactly the same. But I'm still anxious sometimes because I want my hair to be BSL and beyond already.


----------



## BraunSugar

NikkiQ said:


> Damn BraunSugar! They didn't even try to jack the price up on the slick by like $1. These fools went all or nothing. Guess they don't want to keep their loyal customers. Damn shame



I was too done! It doesn't cost that much ANYWHERE. I might have gone for an extra dollar or two and just complained to myself, but they jumped $7!!! And you are giving me the same size, same ingredients, and nothing extra? They can have a million seats.


----------



## itsjusthair88

I've been pretty boring since I put in these Senegalese twists. They are lasting pretty well, but they got fuzzy really quickly, the crazy part is, the older and fuzzier they get, the more compliments I seem to get. I am keeping them in until a week before my big move and then I'm getting a flattwist updo of some sort for my 1st few weeks at my internship and then I'm getting a Dominican blowout for my graduation on June 15th...after that, it has to go back up, I've been warned about straight hair and the NY summer.

The next length check is coming up right? I'm already nervous lol

Sent from my iPad...so clearly the typos are not my fault


----------



## jprayze

The donut is back until further notice!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Clarified with my ORS creamy aloe shampoo and followed up with Elasta QP conditioning shampoo. After rinsing I did a rinse out with Dove intensive care conditioner (this has been in my stash for a long while so i need to use it up). I DCed with Nexxus humectress mixed with coconut oil, olive oil, and honey. I also tried something new by adding the contents of 2 of my Hairfinity supplements in my DC as well. After letting it sit for a few hours I rinsed. Now im air drying a bit before applying my cantu and sealing with coconut oil which I absolutely love!!! Ok enough rambling  have a great day ladies!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

itsjusthair88 the next one is at the end of next month. Nothing to be nervous about.

So we went to Playa Sucia today and it was absolutely GORGEOUS!! The water was turquoise so I had to get in. I played the cute girl role and didn't go any deeper than my boobs so my hair wouldn't get wet (I wore the banana clip again). After a big wave came in and just drenched the bottom of my hair, I said screw it and had a ball. Tomorrow is wash day and I am very much so looking forward to it. Not sure if I want to keep using the CON shampoo I have that I'm really liking or give the Naturelle Grow cleanse a try. Decisions decisions.


----------



## polished07

I'm strictly p'sing too! I've put my Havanas back in until I can find time to to get some expressions kanekelon (sp?) hair for sengalese twists. I've been stalking this chic on IG onedo05 whose hair I always freaking luv! I'm gonna rock those until July fourth weekend so I want to try and do them this upcoming weekend so I can get a good wear out of them well see I may get last and slap my wig back on lol


----------



## isawstars

Hey ladies... it's been a while... lol.

I've been inspired by the "can you wash n go to BSL" thread so that's what I've been doing the the past few weeks.  I'm still loving my texlaxed hair.  Sometimes I feel like I'm still natural because I have so much texture.  

Today I DCed with Aubrey Organics for a couple hours while cleaning the house, then shampooed my scalp only, then followed up with Wen.  Then used extra wen for a leave-in conditioner that has a soft hold.


----------



## GettingKinky

I left my AOHSR DC on for hours (about 5) today instead of my usual 15-30 minutes and my hair came out so soft. I may start putting I on Saturday night and doing overnight DCs.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I used Sally's GVP Paul Mitchell The conditioner leave-in and Matrix conditioning Balm.  I'm returning both today because my hair felt like hay until I M&S.  I'm sticking to my staples from here on out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Damaged but not out

Hair has finally stopped shedding. Just need to control this anaemia, and i might have some retention to show for 2013!


----------



## Guinan

isawstars said:


> Hey ladies... it's been a while... lol.
> 
> I've been inspired by the "can you wash n go to BSL" thread so that's what I've been doing the the past few weeks. I'm still loving my texlaxed hair. Sometimes I feel like I'm still natural because I have so much texture.
> 
> Today I DCed with Aubrey Organics for a couple hours while cleaning the house, then shampooed my scalp only, then followed up with Wen. Then used extra wen for a leave-in conditioner that has a soft hold.


 


WoW congrats on texlaxing!!! What texturizer/relaxer did you use?


----------



## Damaged but not out

NikkiQ

You are in Puerto Rico right? When I go home I wet my hair daily at the sea( and I am at the sea sometimes for 5hours a day). I use castor oil and a cheap condish( vo5 moisture milks) to coat my hair. Then co-wash(mostly just rinse with plain water though)when i get home. 

Or

Not sure how it is in PR but at home there are usually rastas selling aloe at the beach(u can usually hustle some for free though). Rub in, leave in for like 20 mins rinse out with sea water or plain water.

I  use aloes a lot at home. Something about aloe and sea air/water is a nice combo.


----------



## Guinan

Hey Ladies!!

My hair has been acting up. Lots of breakage and shedding. So I'm thinking its time to relax again. I really wanted to relax every 6mths but I'm causing more harm than good. On a positive note, my hair has been growing like  weeds but b/c of breakage and not being gentle with my hair, I've had to cut about an 1/2 an inch a month. So in total I've cut about 2-3inches off. 

I have my hair straight now, so if I do relax it will be either this Thursday or this weekend. 

I really need to re-evalute my reggie and PS reggie. I feel like I'm doing way to much & I keep jumping on too many bandwagons. I trying to figure out what is working but b/c I'm doing so much I have no clue. Something is working but I don't know what it is. 

I also need to work on my product list. The main thing I'm confused with is the protein. Like what are light to mild proteins??? I know that the 2step is a heavy protein. I have no idea when to use the heavy ones. I have been using (I'm hoping) a light protein every other week. I use Aphogee 2min & the Jcoico reconstructor.

Any suggessions?


----------



## naturalagain2

Saturday I shampooed my hair with Joico Moisture Recover Shampoo and then followed up with NuENZ Organic shampoo. Then did a henna treatment mixed with VO5, Aussie Moist condish, and honey (next time I want to add a oil maybe that will help with slip when rinsing it out). I cowashed it out with V05 passion fruit smoothie condish and DC'd with AOHSR (completely different DC than I had plan). I added V05 to it before detangling and rinsed. 

Sunday my hair was still feeling hard to the touch so I cowashed with Tresemme Naturals Condish. Then I did a final tea rinse with horsetail, Marshmallow Root, & Slippery Elm. Sealed with Vatika Frosting and moisturized styled my hair for a braid out  with Bask Hair Milk, Tapiocia Hair Cream, and Sevenfold Hair Butter. My hair is so soft and moisturized.


----------



## NikkiQ

Damaged but not out said:


> @NikkiQ
> 
> You are in Puerto Rico right? When I go home I wet my hair daily at the sea( and I am at the sea sometimes for 5hours a day). I use castor oil and a cheap condish( vo5 moisture milks) to coat my hair. Then co-wash(mostly just rinse with plain water though)when i get home.
> 
> Or
> 
> Not sure how it is in PR but at home there are usually rastas selling aloe at the beach(u can usually hustle some for free though). Rub in, leave in for like 20 mins rinse out with sea water or plain water.
> 
> I use aloes a lot at home. Something about aloe and sea air/water is a nice combo.


 
Damaged but not out Yeah I'm in PR. There aren't any guys out here trying to sell aloe unfortunately. They try to sell you everything else though . I normally wear my hair up in a high bun or puff so the water is never really an issue. I just wanted to be cute yesterday and it ended up getting splashed. I'll keep oil and condish routine in mind next time though. Thanks!




pelohello said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> My hair has been acting up. Lots of breakage and shedding. So I'm thinking its time to relax again. I really wanted to relax every 6mths but I'm causing more harm than good. On a positive note, my hair has been growing like weeds but b/c of breakage and not being gentle with my hair, I've had to cut about an 1/2 an inch a month. So in total I've cut about 2-3inches off.
> 
> I have my hair straight now, so if I do relax it will be either this Thursday or this weekend.
> 
> I really need to re-evalute my reggie and PS reggie. I feel like I'm doing way to much & I keep jumping on too many bandwagons. I trying to figure out what is working but b/c I'm doing so much I have no clue. Something is working but I don't know what it is.
> 
> I also need to work on my product list. The main thing I'm confused with is the protein. Like what are light to mild proteins??? I know that the 2step is a heavy protein. I have no idea when to use the heavy ones. I have been using (I'm hoping) a light protein every other week. I use Aphogee 2min & the Jcoico reconstructor.
> 
> Any suggessions?


 
pelohello I think a light to mild protein would be the AO GPB conditioner. It is FANTASTIC!! I had a bottle and absolutely loved it. Why I never ordered another bottle is beyond me, but I used it on a regular basis before and after my BC and my hair loved me for it.


----------



## Damaged but not out

^^^ dont forget sea spray is also the enemy.


----------



## naturalagain2

pelohello I know the 2 min reconstructor is light. The Joico I consider medium. I only use protein 1 or 2 a month and I only use light/medium ones (I'm too scared to try the heavy ones). You can usually tell when you need protein when your hair is too soft to the touch or when detangling it feels like your ends may want to break even when your being gentle.


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> My hair has been acting up. Lots of breakage and shedding. So I'm thinking its time to relax again. I really wanted to relax every 6mths but I'm causing more harm than good. On a positive note, my hair has been growing like  weeds but b/c of breakage and not being gentle with my hair, I've had to cut about an 1/2 an inch a month. So in total I've cut about 2-3inches off.
> 
> I have my hair straight now, so if I do relax it will be either this Thursday or this weekend.
> 
> I really need to re-evalute my reggie and PS reggie. I feel like I'm doing way to much & I keep jumping on too many bandwagons. I trying to figure out what is working but b/c I'm doing so much I have no clue. Something is working but I don't know what it is.
> 
> I also need to work on my product list. The main thing I'm confused with is the protein. Like what are light to mild proteins??? I know that the 2step is a heavy protein. I have no idea when to use the heavy ones. I have been using (I'm hoping) a light protein every other week. I use Aphogee 2min & the Jcoico reconstructor.
> 
> Any suggessions?



i broke down and used that Aphogee 2 step and it helped.  i knew to shampoo that residue out afterwards and i used Tresemme naturals for a conditioner rinse before i dc'ed.  my hair was good.  it's been about 2 weeks since i used it.  i haven't had problems with the breakage.  i mean can't get away from breakage, but it's more under control.  i will be using the 2 min maybe next week. the next time i use the 2 step will be before or after i relax, so in between that time i will use the 2min.  i think you should go ahead and relax too.  i'm all for stretching, but if it is doing more harm that good, you shouldn't have to suffer to prove something.


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> My hair has been acting up. Lots of breakage and shedding. So I'm thinking its time to relax again. I really wanted to relax every 6mths but I'm causing more harm than good. On a positive note, my hair has been growing like  weeds but b/c of breakage and not being gentle with my hair, I've had to cut about an 1/2 an inch a month. So in total I've cut about 2-3inches off.
> 
> I have my hair straight now, so if I do relax it will be either this Thursday or this weekend.
> 
> I really need to re-evalute my reggie and PS reggie. I feel like I'm doing way to much & I keep jumping on too many bandwagons. I trying to figure out what is working but b/c I'm doing so much I have no clue. Something is working but I don't know what it is.
> 
> I also need to work on my product list. The main thing I'm confused with is the protein. Like what are light to mild proteins??? I know that the 2step is a heavy protein. I have no idea when to use the heavy ones. I have been using (I'm hoping) a light protein every other week. I use Aphogee 2min & the Jcoico reconstructor.
> 
> Any suggessions?



Relax, relax relax...no seriously, you need to relax your hair NOW!  I tried to stretch to 16 weeks maybe twice before but quickly learned that 12 weeks max is that thin line between a healthy stretch and a disastrous stretch.  Know the difference and never cross the line.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kandiekj100

Got a much needed trim on Thursday. I didn't have the heart to look. Although she didn't cut much, at all, I felt like I BC'd (dramatic much) I was getting a weave put in and I figured it was the perfect time to just go ahead and get rid of those bad ends. Although I didn't look, I felt it and it honestly it felt sooooo much better. I'm glad I did it.  

So here is my weave. My goal is to keep it in for 6 weeks to 2 months. I'm not good at keeping these sorts of things in my hair, but I'm going to give the 'ol college try. 

Here's a pic of my installation.


----------



## jprayze

kandiekj100  love it!  I still trying to decide if I want to get one.  I'm going to a gala in June and I think it would give me more options as well as hide my hair.


----------



## kandiekj100

jprayze said:


> @kandiekj100 love it! I still trying to decide if I want to get one. I'm going to a gala in June and I think it would give me more options as well as *hide my hair*.


 
Thanks!! Yeah, that's what I wanted. I just wanted to not fuss with it for a while and let it do it's thing. 

I left the perimeter out all around (front, sides and back) and a U out in the front for my part. I can put my hair in a low pony and not have to worry about track showing. I wanted to be able to put in a hight pony, but it was my cousin's first time and the braid and sewing didn't allow for that option. I'm still pretty stoked that I can do the pony at all. It really does lend a bit of realness to it.


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> Damaged but not out Yeah I'm in PR. There aren't any guys out here trying to sell aloe unfortunately. They try to sell you everything else though . I normally wear my hair up in a high bun or puff so the water is never really an issue. I just wanted to be cute yesterday and it ended up getting splashed. I'll keep oil and condish routine in mind next time though. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pelohello I think a light to mild protein would be the AO GPB conditioner. It is FANTASTIC!! I had a bottle and absolutely loved it. Why I never ordered another bottle is beyond me, but I used it on a regular basis before and after my BC and my hair loved me for it.




AO GPB conditioner is exactly what I use.  I love it.   mild enough to use every wash.  Now that I think about it I need to order more!!


----------



## Damaged but not out

Combing( comb detangling) my hair after 51 days. I don't really even feel the need to but, i figure it cant hurt.


----------



## NikkiQ

Damaged but not out 51 days??!!! Ooooh Lord have mercy girl! My hair would fall clean out of my head if I didn't use a comb for that long


----------



## Damaged but not out

^^ yea i used to think than no combing thing was insane, but finger detangling really does work.

 I've had 3 sets of twists(2 big, one mini), cpl weeks of braid outs/twistouts/bantu knot-outs. Blink, throw a few buns in. Somehow i got to 51 days, and I could go longer but next week i'm going to henna so i will comb now.


----------



## naturalagain2

Damaged but not out Have you noticed any ssk's since not combing?


----------



## isawstars

pelohello said:


> WoW congrats on texlaxing!!! What texturizer/relaxer did you use?



pelohello
Thanks! 

She used Affirm (mild).


----------



## Damaged but not out

Sure, but mostly from lint/fuzz from my sweaters. I'm of the camp that SSKs will always happen, you just have to learn how to limit them and how to deal with them when they happen.

Also I grew up natural, so the amount of knots I have now are nothing compared to what I dealt with(and how i dealt with them, "comb/yank & rip"method)before. 

It takes me 15 minutes to comb and plait my hair, compared with the 40-60 minutes of drama I used to deal with pre-LHCF.



eta. lint is the real evil of winter.


----------



## NikkiQ

Just got done rinsing my DC out. Had it in a few hours. Also did a protein treatment today since I used heat last week. Curls bounced right back. I used the Proclaim cholesterol and the Naturelle Grow DC together. Pretty easy to detangle with, but not a combo that I would shout from the mountain tops. Now it's time to braid it all up. Celie time!!


----------



## BraunSugar

Today I'm going to do a gelatin protein treatment. I'll see how it goes and report my findings.


----------



## keranikki

Going to the field was rough on my hair. I bought Loreal Everclear Hydracharge shampoo and Aussie 3 Minute Miracle condish, then washed my hair in twists this past  Saturday. Talk about take city! But my hair was so soft from that Aussie condish, my tangles came out easy. I tried to retwist my hair,  but that was an epic fail. After getting from the range, I finished taking my twists out.  There was sand everywhere! Gosh that stuff is a pickle to remove. I posted earlier that I was going to take my twists out and use Curlformers, but decided against it for now.  I'm going to flat iron my hair instead. Will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Guinan

BraunSugar said:


> Today I'm going to do a gelatin protein treatment. I'll see how it goes and report my findings.



Ummm...sounds interesting. Can't wait to read the deets!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero

I just put my hair in a fish tail braid. It's not neat, but it will do. 

It actually wasn't as hard as I thought it would be.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Made a new moisturizing spray for my NG. I used mostly water, a lil rosewater, olive oil, castor oil, and vitamin e oil. I also added a small bit of VO5 moisture milks in passion fruit smoothie. I like the texture of the mix i made. It reminds me of s-curl a bit.


----------



## NikkiQ

Nothing like the feeling of fresh, clean hair and a new set of Celies to help me sleep like a baby! I had a hair dream though (of course). I was home with the family for Christmas and I did my big end of the year blow out and flat iron. My hair was pushing WL and my family all kept weave checking me. It was wonderful!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Nothing like the feeling of fresh, clean hair and a new set of Celies to help me sleep like a baby! I had a hair dream though (of course). I was home with the family for Christmas and I did my big end of the year blow out and flat iron. My hair was pushing WL and my family all kept weave checking me. It was wonderful!



i stay having that dream!   hopefully, it will come true for us by the end of the year!


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> i stay having that dream!   hopefully, it will come true for us by the end of the year!



Girl I sure hope so shortdub78 lol. I gotta get to BSL first. Taking forever!!!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Damaged but not out

naturalagain2 said:


> Damaged bt not out Have you noticed any ssk's since not combing?



Whoops this post was the reply!



Damaged but not out said:


> Sure, but mostly from lint/fuzz from my sweaters. I'm of the camp that SSKs will always happen, you just have to learn how to limit them and how to deal with them when they happen.
> 
> Also I grew up natural, so the amount of knots I have now are nothing compared to what I dealt with(and how i dealt with them, "comb/yank & rip"method)before.
> 
> It takes me 15 minutes to comb and plait my hair, compared with the 40-60 minutes of drama I used to deal with pre-LHCF.
> 
> 
> 
> eta. lint is the real evil of winter.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Nothing like the feeling of fresh, clean hair and a new set of Celies to help me sleep like a baby! I had a hair dream though (of course). I was home with the family for Christmas and I did my big end of the year blow out and flat iron. My hair was pushing WL and my family all kept weave checking me. It was wonderful!



I've had dreams like this.  It was so real, I woke up looking for my WL hair.  For I minute I knew what having WL hair felt like .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

i will be getting started on my coconut oil prepoo detangling session in a few.i washed my hair in six sections last time.  i wasn't feeling that very much.  i am going to try 4.  i am going to do a tea or coffee rinse instead of using my garlic shampoo.  i plan on cowashing today.  i do need to run to target to get some more Tresemme Naturals.  i like those aligator clips!  i got the small ones.


----------



## lamaria211

I think today I might CW with Wen Fig then Loreal sulfate free Reparative condish


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 where you been lady? You haven't been posting as much lately. We miss your butt around here!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## nemi95

Oh no! I'm experiencing my 1st and hopefully only setback this year. I've been wearing my hair in a WNG or a braidout with a headband for the past couple of weeks. I did my monthly flat iron last night and my edges are bad! There is major breakage. I think its from the cotton headbands I've been wearing. How could I be so careless, I know cotton robs moisture. I always tell other people to keep cotton away from their hair, but this one slipped by me. For those of you who wear headbands, what brand do you wear, what is it made of and where do you get it from?


----------



## nemi95

I know everyone is different, but does anyone find that the length from APL to BSL is only about 3in? Or is it just me and my bra is worn high?


----------



## Evolving78

nemi95 said:


> I know everyone is different, but does anyone find that the length from APL to BSL is only about 3in? Or is it just me and my bra is worn high?



i think mine is about 4 inches, but 3 inches from BSB.



nemi95 said:


> Oh no! I'm experiencing my 1st and hopefully only setback this year. I've been wearing my hair in a WNG or a braidout with a headband for the past couple of weeks. I did my monthly flat iron last night and my edges are bad! There is major breakage. I think its from the cotton headbands I've been wearing. How could I be so careless, I know cotton robs moisture. I always tell other people to keep cotton away from their hair, but this one slipped by me. For those of you who wear headbands, what brand do you wear, what is it made of and where do you get it from?



i would use satin headbands that you can find in target, walmart, sally's, etc... you can tie them.  i also used cut up pantyhose, or those goody elastic bands.


----------



## laylaaa

nemi95 said:


> I know everyone is different, but does anyone find that the length from APL to BSL is only about 3in? Or is it just me and my bra is worn high?




I think you might be wearing yours high, mine's 4 or almost 5 inches. 


good fit vs bad fit.


----------



## growbaby

Hey ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA, graduation was Saturday and I spent allllllll Sunday moving/driving back home. I got a TU on Friday and I need a MAJOR trim. I want to go get it trimmed into a U shape (I think my hair is finally long enough to do it) but I sadly don't trust anyone :-( hopefully I figure something out soon.


----------



## nemi95

laylaaa said:


> I think you might be wearing yours high, mine's 4 or almost 5 inches.
> 
> good fit vs bad fit.



Lol.... I'm very particular with my bras. I actually order from bravissimo and freya in Europe because the place by my house charges a $25 surcharge more per item if you get it from them. I have to get song good pics. Something still isn't right.


----------



## Froreal3

nemi95 said:


> I know everyone is different, but does anyone find that the length from APL to BSL is only about 3in? Or is it just me and my bra is worn high?



It's about that long for me,  but it seems like it's taking forever.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## laylaaa

nemi95 said:


> Lol.... I'm very particular with my bras. I actually order from bravissimo and freya in Europe because the place by my house charges a $25 surcharge more per item if you get it from them. I have to get song good pics. Something still isn't right.




Bravissimo are really good, I didn't know they shipped abroad! Maybe you just have a shorter torso to leg ratio... everyone's different and all.


----------



## lamaria211

nemi95 said:


> I know everyone is different, but does anyone find that the length from APL to BSL is only about 3in? Or is it just me and my bra is worn high?



Mine is like 4" I think I wear my.bra to low. 
I decided to Wen wash now IM DCing with Beautiful Textures rapid repair DC.


----------



## kinky curlygenie

nemi95 said:
			
		

> I know everyone is different, but does anyone find that the length from APL to BSL is only about 3in? Or is it just me and my bra is worn high?



Mine seems like 4or 5 and let me telll you it's taking me agessssss to get there it feels like this stage is the longest because of how low my bra sits


----------



## Curlygirly9

Todays wash n go with shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and flax seed gel.
100% dry


----------



## Evolving78

no tea rinses for me anymore at this time!  i am not going to fight this shedding thing anymore.  i did that tea rinse and it didn't do anything but piss me off for wasting my time!

i think i am going to use my Cantu shea butter when i am combing my hair out during detangling.  my hair seems to soak up the NTM quickly.  i am still not done and got a lot more to go, but had to stop to straighten up and start dinner.


----------



## koolkittychick

nemi95 said:


> I know everyone is different, but does anyone find that the length from APL to BSL is only about 3in? Or is it just me and my bra is worn high?


I wish! Because I wear my bra so low it is more like 6 inches, which is like a whole year's growth for me. That means with 100% retention, I may be able to reach it by fall of this year, and with a couple of tiny trims by the end of this year. I guess it works out though, because the bottom of my bra strap is MBL, and WL is 2 or 3 inches from that, so next year will mean great progress for me in terms of reaching my goals of WL and beyond.


----------



## KiWiStyle

koolkittychick said:


> I wish! Because I wear my bra so low it is more like 6 inches, which is like a whole year's growth for me. That means with 100% retention, I may be able to reach it by fall of this year, and with a couple of tiny trims by the end of this year. I guess it works out though, because the bottom of my bra strap is MBL, and WL is 2 or 3 inches from that, so next year will mean great progress for me in terms of reaching my goals of WL and beyond.



Good point!  I believe my bra strap is neither high or low.  The difference between APL & BSL is at least 4 inches for me I think.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

My bra is too high. I probably won't comfortably claim bsl until I'm closer 2 mbl.

I'm currently doing the inversion method. Hopefully it will help me get sum great growth.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm a low bra wearer myself. I'll have DH measure the distance for me tomorrow and I'll let you know. I think it's about 4 or 5 inches.


----------



## lamaria211

pelohello said:


> My bra is too high. I probably won't comfortably claim bsl until I'm closer 2 mbl.
> 
> I'm currently doing the inversion method. Hopefully it will help me get sum great growth.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Inversion? Do tell?


----------



## Meritamen

Mmm looks like this summer I will have to do a mid-week cowash. Gave my hair a good wash and am now deep conditioning with Joico Moisture Recovery Deep Treatment. This stuff is awesome. Mmmm may do some cornrows for a braid out tomorrow.


----------



## jprayze

This Friday makes 8 weeks since my 'big chop'!  I want to see how things are going now.  I haven't paid much attention to how it was growing.  I may flat iron this weekend.  Just hope that if I get it done, I can get it to last 2 weeks!


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow it's been 8 weeks already jprayze?? Man time is flying by isn't it??


----------



## KiWiStyle

Meritamen said:


> Mmm looks like this summer I will have to do a mid-week cowash. Gave my hair a good wash and am now deep conditioning with Joico Moisture Recovery Deep Treatment. This stuff is awesome. Mmmm may do some cornrows for a braid out tomorrow.



Yes! Joico Moisture Recovery treatment is my baby daddy.  Although its suppose to be for course hair, it makes my fine hair very, very happy!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!

I decided to relax tomorrow. I'm really excited. I feel like I can start new. A couple of days ago I gave myself a very big trim. So with this relaxer and the trim, I can start fresh. The only thing I need to work on is finding the right products for my hair and the right PS when I am deep in a strech(sp). After I relax 2morrow, I plan on wearing a braidout, w/ only the front out and the back pinned up and then on Sat I am going to Chelate/Neutralize again and then flat iron my hair (I will def post sum pics) so that I can get an accurate look at my length and even up any uneveness(sp). 

HHJ


----------



## Guinan

lamaria211 said:


> Inversion? Do tell?


 
It's when you lay up side down for about 3-6 min for a week. I do mines at kitchen sink. I act like I'm washing my hair but I just keep my head tilted. I tried to lay up side down on my bed, but I kept getting dizzy.


----------



## Guinan

growbaby said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA, graduation was Saturday and I spent allllllll Sunday moving/driving back home. I got a TU on Friday and I need a MAJOR trim. I want to go get it trimmed into a U shape (I think my hair is finally long enough to do it) but I sadly don't trust anyone :-( hopefully I figure something out soon.
> 
> View attachment 210033
> 
> View attachment 210035


 
I attempted to cut my hair in a "u" shape, but its looks more like a "V". I still love the shape of it. I watched utubers prettywitty77 & habioku. You basically put your hair in two pigtails and trim and then one pony tail and trim. When I intially did it I didnt trim enough, b/c I was afraid that I would make a mistake. I trimmed again a couple of days ago, so I'm hoping that the "u' or "v" is visible. I really like it b/c it makes the hemline look thicker. If you do decide to do it on your own, do alittle at a time.


----------



## naturalagain2

double post


----------



## naturalagain2

I'm getting sick of these straight ends  (heat damage from 2011/ beginning of 2012). My hair has improved a lot but my curly styles do not look or feel right. I usually dust my ends but I think next week I'm going to make an appt and get 1/2" to an 1" cut off. I feel my hair will be all the better for it.


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> This Friday makes 8 weeks since my 'big chop'! I want to see how things are going now. I haven't paid much attention to how it was growing. I may flat iron this weekend. Just hope that if I get it done, I can get it to last 2 weeks!


 


NikkiQ said:


> Wow it's been 8 weeks already @jprayze?? Man time is flying by isn't it??


 

OOPS...it's only been 4 weeks..........LOL....can't count


----------



## lamaria211

growbaby said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA, graduation was Saturday and I spent allllllll Sunday moving/driving back home. I got a TU on Friday and I need a MAJOR trim. I want to go get it trimmed into a U shape (I think my hair is finally long enough to do it) but I sadly don't trust anyone :-( hopefully I figure something out soon.



Your hair looks fabulous!


----------



## Kerryann

loving my braids


----------



## glamazon386

Still here. Been wearing an updo all week.


----------



## keranikki

I straightened my hair with my new age electric hot comb at a whopping 450ºF and it still didn't get my hair straight. That's a lot of heat for my fine hair with any other hair tool. I'm going to CW this weekend and straighten my hair again with my old school electric hot comb. 
On the bright side,  my hair is so healthy! I'm pretty proud of myself. I want to thank you guys for all your posts and pics. #hugs


----------



## Tonto

I have this updo since Monday, two days ago. I just took it down to record a tutorial and I put it back up. I trimmed my hair, those ends were too rough. Now I guess after my birthday- May 30th- I will go back to wearing my wig aka Fanta- second picture-  but this is how my afro looks like- 3rd picture


----------



## Kerryann

Braids I luv these


----------



## BraunSugar

I tried the gelatin protein treatment. It worked great! I will continue to do this. I mixed 1 packet of gelatin in 16oz of water and put it into a spray bottle. I left it on for 20 minutes, then rinsed well. Worked better than Duo Tex.


----------



## NikkiQ

Just used a little Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa repair and extend hair butter on my ends. A little dab will do ya. And oooh it smells good!


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

BraunSugar said:


> I tried the gelatin protein treatment. It worked great! I will continue to do this. I mixed 1 packet of gelatin in 16oz of water and put it into a spray bottle. I left it on for 20 minutes, then rinsed well. Worked better than Duo Tex.



Is that like a protein treatment?


----------



## BraunSugar

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Is that like a protein treatment?



  Yes


----------



## NGraceO

2 months hurry up and pass, I need that INCH!!! So I can  hopefully claim BSL!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NGraceO said:


> 2 months hurry up and pass, I need that INCH!!! So I can  hopefully claim BSL!!!



LOL, you'll get there mama...a watched pot never boils .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm finally to the point where my buns are big enough that I don't feel bald when I wear them and I'm lazy enough to wear them 99.9999% of the time. I rarely have the energy to braid my hair before bed for a braid out. I just need to find a better way to secure my ends. Tucking them back into my hair band is not the best thing for them. Today I tried a barrette and it seemed to work ok. When I try spin pins my hair is just too poufy, I can't get it to lay flat enough. How do you guys secure your ends when you wear a bun?


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky I use a bobby pin just to hold it in place then wrap a stretchy headband around my bun to make it a little cuter and to hold everything in place more.


----------



## Evolving78

i was in target and forgot my conditioner! i will be cowashing this weekend.  i will be working on giving my hair as much slip as possible.  i would like to wash my hair once a week, since there is so much detangling going on.  but i would have to ease up on product usage and M&S every other day.


----------



## deedoswell

Henna for me this weekend!!!!  I think I need a more moisturizing conditioner than I used last time or maybe I just need to keep the conditioner on a little longer than I did.  My hair felt strong but not that soft?


----------



## KiWiStyle

deedoswell said:


> Henna for me this weekend!!!!  I think I need a more moisturizing conditioner than I used last time or maybe I just need to keep the conditioner on a little longer than I did.  My hair felt strong but not that soft?



I always DC with a combination of Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm, Roux Porosity Control Conditioner, QB Honey Hydrating Balm, sesame oil, EVOO and my mix of grape seed/safflower oils.  (Being very light handed on the oils). I then steam in all the goodness.  I did a henna treatment on the weekend and decided to DC without heat for a few hours and the results were the same...soft silky, easy to detangle hair.  For me, I can never do an overnight DC with this combo because I will get moisture overload.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

think i will go back to nioxin shampoo and conditioner for fine chemically treated hair. i can't use heavy conditioners at this point.  but i just read a review that the ingredients have changed.  i really liked that stuff back 8 years ago.


----------



## Guinan

The front of my hair is officially texturized! Now on to the back. The back of my hair though is alittle wet. Hopefully it won't mess me up

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell

KiWiStyle said:


> I always DC with a combination of Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm, Roux Porosity Control Conditioner, QB Honey Hydrating Balm, sesame oil, EVOO and my mix of grape seed/safflower oils.  (Being very light handed on the oils). I then steam in all the goodness.  I did a henna treatment on the weekend and decided to DC without heat for a few hours and the results were the same...soft silky, easy to detangle hair.  For me, I can never do an overnight DC with this combo because I will get moisture overload.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks KiWiStyle - I have the Roux, EVOO and a mix of safflower and grape seed, need to get the others!!!!


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> lamaria211 where you been lady? You haven't been posting as much lately. We miss your butt around here!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.




I just saw this. Ive been working 50+ hours a week and taking care of 3 boys Ive not had the time for my hair and you guys that ide like to but im here and will be. Ninja - Samurai for the long hall!
I miss you too:blowkiss:


----------



## growbaby

Trimmed!! Took off about 1.5 inches.. Now I'm .75in away from BSL. U couldn't kick me out for long! Lol, loving my blunt ends! (Excuse the boobies)


----------



## Guinan

Finally finished my hair bout 30 min ago. Not much growth since I did a mini chop over a course of 3mths. My goal is to not trim my hair unless I need too & do dustings in between. On the bright side, my hair has gotten thicker. Trying 2 stay positive  I will try 2 post pics 2morrow.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

growbaby said:


> Trimmed!! Took off about 1.5 inches.. Now I'm .75in away from BSL. U couldn't kick me out for long! Lol, loving my blunt ends! (Excuse the boobies)



Looks good! Did u do it urself?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> I'm finally to the point where my buns are big enough that I don't feel bald when I wear them and I'm lazy enough to wear them 99.9999% of the time. I rarely have the energy to braid my hair before bed for a braid out. I just need to find a better way to secure my ends. Tucking them back into my hair band is not the best thing for them. Today I tried a barrette and it seemed to work ok. When I try spin pins my hair is just too poufy, I can't get it to lay flat enough. How do you guys secure your ends when you wear a bun?



I use hair clips for my buns. Like butterfly clips.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

pelohello said:


> Looks good! Did u do it urself?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Yes I watched the prettywitty vid like u suggested, thank you


----------



## KiWiStyle

growbaby said:


> Trimmed!! Took off about 1.5 inches.. Now I'm .75in away from BSL. U couldn't kick me out for long! Lol, loving my blunt ends! (Excuse the boobies)



Beautiful and healthy and shiny hair!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

growbaby said:


> Trimmed!! Took off about 1.5 inches.. Now I'm .75in away from BSL. U couldn't kick me out for long! Lol, loving my blunt ends! (Excuse the boobies)



Oooh im so jealous


----------



## NikkiQ

Your trim came out great growbaby!! Is that the U you wanted?

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> Your trim came out great growbaby!! Is that the U you wanted?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Not exactly but it looks a hell of a lot better than before lol


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> I use hair clips for my buns. Like butterfly clips.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



@ Pelohello Do you use a ponytail holder and a clip?   If not how do you keep the pulled back hair slicked down and not poufy?


----------



## coolsista-paris

I am finally taking these extension braids out. My hair seems stronger. And seems like ive retained. Cant wait to have à better look. 
For thé first time it is not dry nor greasy dry. Feels good and strong.
I used braid spray when needed (sulfur 8) i had No itching at all for once. And this time i slept with à bonnet to protect hair at night. O mostly did updos with thé braids. When i bunned,i pulled thé braids at.hairline to loosen them .

Im.gonna wear my hair for 2 weeks then wig i guess. I might straighten not sûre yet. I will dust too.

And start exercising regulary. Hope all this will help me out.


----------



## coolsista-paris

growbaby said:


> Trimmed!! Took off about 1.5 inches.. Now I'm .75in away from BSL. U couldn't kick me out for long! Lol, loving my blunt ends! (Excuse the boobies)



Beautiful healthy hair !


----------



## Evolving78

GettingKinky said:


> @ Pelohello Do you use a ponytail holder and a clip?   If not how do you keep the pulled back hair slicked down and not poufy?



GettingKinky
ok!  now i get what you are saying.  you want your hair more sleek/slicked down.

you will have to use some type of ponytail holder to get more tension.  when  i want my hair more sleek, i use a satin ponytail holder or a silicon/rubber elastic band/ponytail holder from Goody.  i only do that if i am trying to e a little more fancy with my bun.  i don't do that on a daily basis because i don't want to cause unwanted tension/breakage.


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> @ Pelohello Do you use a ponytail holder and a clip? If not how do you keep the pulled back hair slicked down and not poufy?


 
Yes, I use an outch-less ponytail holder and then clip the actually pony up with a butterfly clip.


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies,

As promise here are the pics from my latest texturizer. I used Linange Shea Butter Texturizer and did the half-half method. For the front I left it on for about 15-20 min and for the back I left it in for 12-15 min. I did the mid-step protein (Aphogee), then a neutralizing conditioner and then a neturalizing/Chelating shampoo. I then air-dried and flat ironed.

Last week, I cut about an inch off, and for the last 2mths I had cut another inch off. I have a hard time telling whats damaged or just dry ends, so I am making a personal goal to not trim unless needed. I am soooo happy I relaxed instead of waiting like a usually do. I relaxed at 19-20wks. I keep wanting to strech my relaxers for 6mths but my hair keeps telling me NOOOOOOOO!!!

So for this strech my PS will be buns & curlformers. I am going to hold-off on braid-outs unless I have an acne breakout & need to cover my face

The 1st pic is a Jan-Mar 2013 comparison. The rest are from yesterday. I think I made sum good progress since Jan, but not too much since March.

Happy Growing


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhh! Everytime I see pics of your hair pelohello I just wanna jump through the screen and take it for myself! It's so lush and healthy. I love it


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello

love it! it looks so lush!

i'm on the hunt today for another deep conditioner.  i need one that will melt into my hair and that is light, but does the job.  i don't want it runny though.  i may get some more Mizani MoisturFusion.  i am going to wash my hair early in the morning tomorrow.


----------



## g.lo

I am just trying the whole komaza line today, from shampoo to styler.
So far so good, I have used their protein treatment, and really like it! it is creamy, not runny like the others, although it hardens while using heat, the hair is left soft and strong.
will try a curly fro for tomorrow!


----------



## Evolving78

g.lo said:


> I am just trying the whole komaza line today, from shampoo to styler.
> So far so good, I have used their protein treatment, and really like it! it is creamy, not runny like the others, although it hardens while using heat, the hair is left soft and strong.
> will try a curly fro for tomorrow!



i would like to treat that type of treatment.  the Aphogee is too runny and it gets sticky/hard quickly.  i want to do another treatment by the end of next month.  i may order it this weekend.

i had to breakout the denman brush today.  i decided to remove some tangles and shed hairs to prep my hair for tomorrow's cowash.  i m&s each section, combed through with my jumbo rake comb, and went a second round with my denman.  i still have a few more sections to go.  i also did a light dusting.  i have been dusting my hair a lot the past couple of weeks.

i see i gotta use some type of comb or brush during the week to keep my hair from becoming a tangled mess. plus, it helped me to evenly distribute product better.


----------



## NikkiQ

Took the Celies down and threw my hair into a high pony. Gonna stretch it overnight in 4 big braids like always and figure out how to wear it for the rest of the weekend.

Anybody else feels like their routine has gotten boring? Mine feels like lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## g.lo

shortdub78, I was surprised, I was expecting it to be a spray, but it is a cream
I think this week end they having 15% sales for memorial day!


----------



## Seamonster

Lately my wash and goes have been coming out really nice. It is so hard for me to keep on my cover my hair journey now that my hair looks nice. Still I think if covering my hair for 5 months thickened it up, what will a whole year do for me? I must be strong...


----------



## glamazon386

Took my updo down last night bc it started looking frizzy. I'll be rocking this bun for the next few days.


----------



## jprayze

glamazon386 said:


> Took my updo down last night bc it started looking frizzy. I'll be rocking this bun for the next few days.



Nice waves ;-)


----------



## jprayze

Oh yes, I'm still a contender in this challenge!  Went to a new Dominican salon in my area, got a nice treatment that the stylist said she is using as well because she wants longer hair and more hair.  I said so do I!!!  And they were not rough at all!  Here are my pics!

1 month ago 



Today 

As you can tell I love it!


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> Oh yes, I'm still a contender in this challenge!  Went to a new Dominican salon in my area, got a nice treatment that the stylist said she is using as well because she wants longer hair and more hair.  I said so do I!!!  And they were not rough at all!  Here are my pics!
> 
> 1 month ago
> 
> Today
> 
> As you can tell I love it!



Nice!!  Yes, I can tell you are definitely feeling yourself, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2

I cowashed my hair tonight w/ WEN Sweet Almond Mint and now I'm DC'ing under the dryer for 30 mins with Bask Cacao Bark DC. It smells like a chocolate malt. I don't even care for chocolate like that but I love the smell. This is my first time trying it. I can't wait to see what it does to my hair. I love the other bask products so I'm sure I should like this.
I plan to do a wet bun (I want to master this so bad)!


----------



## Cattypus1

jprayze said:


> Oh yes, I'm still a contender in this challenge!  Went to a new Dominican salon in my area, got a nice treatment that the stylist said she is using as well because she wants longer hair and more hair.  I said so do I!!!  And they were not rough at all!  Here are my pics!
> 
> 1 month ago
> 
> Today
> 
> As you can tell I love it!



Very, very nice. I love your color.


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohelloand jprayze. Looking good!


NikkiQ I'm am definitely finding my hair routine boring but I think that may be a good thing.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Very, very nice. I love your color.



Yes, that color is everything!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GrowAHead

NikkiQ said:


> Took the Celies down and threw my hair into a high pony. Gonna stretch it overnight in 4 big braids like always and figure out how to wear it for the rest of the weekend.
> 
> Anybody else feels like their routine has gotten boring? Mine feels like lather, rinse, repeat.



Yes! I feel like same routine over and over. Consistency is supposed to breed results so I hope these hair follicles know I'm expecting BSL by year end!!


----------



## Angelicus

Well, today I got a relaxer. I am really hoping that I am close to BSL now. As you all know I have severe hair anorexia and every time I get closer to my goal, I have to trim (i.e., one side growing EXTREMELY longer than the other). 

I want to take a picture but I am so skurred.  What if I am not there yet? Do I take the picture with wet or dry hair? Styled or straight hair?

Who am I kidding! I won't be satisfied until my curled/roller set hair is BSL (I guess that's MBL for everyone else).


----------



## GettingKinky

Angelicus said:


> Well, today I got a relaxer. I am really hoping that I am close to BSL now. As you all know I have severe hair anorexia and every time I get closer to my goal, I have to trim (i.e., one side growing EXTREMELY longer than the other).
> 
> I want to take a picture but I am so skurred.  What if I am not there yet? Do I take the picture with wet or dry hair? Styled or straight hair?
> 
> *Who am I kidding! I won't be satisfied until my curled/roller set hair is BSL* (I guess that's MBL for everyone else).



Angelicus That's what I want too. The closer I get to BSL the more I want.


----------



## ImanAdero

So I want extensions this summer... And I could probably so them myself, but I might just  keep these thick braids in. 

I have about 35 braids in my hair. And I might just keep this up rather than paying someone to do extensions neatly. Also I'm thinking of cowashing this summer, so this braids thing may be easy. 

LOC glad I found out what it is from y'all because my hair loves it!

I made a spritz with water, a little tea tree and a little olive oil. 
I use either my African Pride Oil or Grapeseed or coconut. 
And I'm trying to use products so I either use Giovanni direct leave in or Jane Carter twist n lock butter. 

Thanks so much y'all! My hair has been feeling awesome.


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> Oh yes, I'm still a contender in this challenge!  Went to a new Dominican salon in my area, got a nice treatment that the stylist said she is using as well because she wants longer hair and more hair.  I said so do I!!!  And they were not rough at all!  Here are my pics!
> 
> 1 month ago
> 
> Today
> 
> As you can tell I love it!



Ur curls r beautifulllll!! Do u find ur hair growing more even since the trim?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Took the Celies down and threw my hair into a high pony. Gonna stretch it overnight in 4 big braids like always and figure out how to wear it for the rest of the weekend.
> 
> Anybody else feels like their routine has gotten boring? Mine feels like lather, rinse, repeat.



I need to get into a good routine. I feel like my routine is all over the place. I think my hair thrives on boring

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Angelicus said:


> Well, today I got a relaxer. I am really hoping that I am close to BSL now. As you all know I have severe hair anorexia and every time I get closer to my goal, I have to trim (i.e., one side growing EXTREMELY longer than the other).
> 
> I want to take a picture but I am so skurred.  What if I am not there yet? Do I take the picture with wet or dry hair? Styled or straight hair?
> 
> Who am I kidding! I won't be satisfied until my curled/roller set hair is BSL (I guess that's MBL for everyone else).



Gurl u know how we's is round hurr. We'll take any pics u would like 2 share. Don't be scurred

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

Seamonster said:


> Lately my wash and goes have been coming out really nice. It is so hard for me to keep on my cover my hair journey now that my hair looks nice. Still I think if covering my hair for 5 months thickened it up, what will a whole year do for me? I must be strong...



be strong girl! i totally understand!

jprayze
very lovely!


----------



## NikkiQ

Glad to know that I'm not the only one bored with my routine. But I guess it's true. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. 

Still in 4 braids at the moment and probably will be all day. I started wearing a different satin bonnet to get away from the elastic band on the other one I wore all the time. It was a pretty wide band too so there was no way to avoid it rubbing along my edges.


----------



## Guinan

Ot, I just booked my 30th bday trip 2 jamaica!! I am super excited!!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## g.lo

My bantu knot out today (humidity killed it)


----------



## Lurkee

g.lo said:


> My bantu knot out today (humidity killed it)



Gorgeous! You look great.


----------



## Cattypus1

g.lo said:


> My bantu knot out today (humidity killed it)



Cute with a capital C!  Trying a Bantu knot out today myself...again. This time with clean, mostly dry hair. We'll see...


----------



## NikkiQ

g.lo said:


> My bantu knot out today (humidity killed it)


 
Alright now Ms. Thang!!!!! You look great g.lo!


----------



## Seamonster

^ cute bantu knot out, but you actually just look good.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Cute with a capital C!  Trying a Bantu knot out today myself...again. This time with clean, mostly dry hair. We'll see...



Fingers crossed for you!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

Oh heck last night i had a dream  i sat in a chair and when i got up i started hollering because someone gave me a relaxer smdh. It was relaxed at the roots and texlax at the ends. The only good thing about this was my hair was at least 3 inches away from hip length


----------



## g.lo

Kerryann said:


> Oh heck last night i had a dream  i sat in a chair and when i got up i started hollering because someone gave me a relaxer smdh. It was relaxed at the roots and texlax at the ends. The only good thing about this was my hair was at least 3 inches away from hip length




it should be called dreamare.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Kerryann said:


> Oh heck last night i had a dream  i sat in a chair and when i got up i started hollering because someone gave me a relaxer smdh. It was relaxed at the roots and texlax at the ends. The only good thing about this was my hair was at least 3 inches away from hip length



I have those nightmares on occasion.  That ish feel real, lol.  I dreamed my sister (my old stylist) relaxed me bone straight and cut my hair.  Talk about devastation.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Look;



I'm so excited. Whoever it was that suggested the almost dry hair is a genius!  My phone does not do it justice.




This was after the curl loosened. Found a new GoTo style.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Look;
> 
> I'm so excited. Whoever it was that suggested the almost dry hair is a genius!  My phone does not do it justice.
> 
> This was after the curl loosened. Found a new GoTo style.



Nice, You have some deep waves!!  I have never tried Bantu knots...

..my 10 year old does them on her doll before she knew what they were.  One day she was like, "look mommy".  I said who taught you to do that and she said nobody, I just tried it.  I was like girl that's a Bantu knot out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Nice, You have some deep waves!!  I have never tried Bantu knots...
> 
> ..my 10 year old does them on her doll before she knew what they were.  One day she was like, "look mommy".  I said who taught you to do that and she said nobody, I just tried it.  I was like girl that's a Bantu knot out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Next time I'm going to try fewer parts...I had ten but they loosened quite nicely. Don't know what I'm going to do to sleep. Probably wake up lookin all crazy...LOL


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Next time I'm going to try fewer parts...I had ten but they loosened quite nicely. Don't know what I'm going to do to sleep. Probably wake up lookin all crazy...LOL



Can you pin curl them?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Can you pin curl them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



If I knew how I bet I could...LOL...I'm going to pineapple and hope for the best.  I might have to learn how to pin curl.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Cattypus1 said:


> If I knew how I bet I could...LOL...I'm going to pineapple and hope for the best.  I might have to learn how to pin curl.



Pincurling is soooo easy; just twirl a "chunk" around each finger and use your other hand to hold the twirl in place and pull your finger out of it, hold the twirly bit flat to your head and then slide a duck clip or a large bobby pin and voila! There are tons of ways to do pincurls, but when I wear Bantu knot outs on straightened, this is how I maintain them, HTH!

Well, I am staring to think I am hovering around my terminal length, between APL and BSB. I am not complaining nor whining, but I really think this. My hair cannot seem to get pass this length. I wore braids for the last month, took it down today and the hair stopped at the same place. I'm putting braids back in and I'm not going to do the next check-in, I've found that not worrying about my hair is the best thing for me.

Have a good weekend ladies!!!

Sent from my iPad...if you are ignorant, bigoted, childish or mean-spirited, please don't respond to my posts. Thanks.


----------



## Froreal3

Feel like my hair is not growing.  It looks like the same length from months ago.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> If I knew how I bet I could...LOL...I'm going to pineapple and hope for the best.  I might have to learn how to pin curl.



Pin curls are very easy.  I don't know the official way to make them but I do mine as if I'm winding a garden hose but I start at the base and make circles until I get to the end, making sure to hold the hair in place as you go.  Then you just use a bobby pin to secure it.  The pineapple method flattens my curls on the sides.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> Pin curls are very easy.  I don't know the official way to make them but I do mine as if I'm winding a garden hose but I start at the base and make circles until I get to the end, making sure to hold the hair in place as you go.  Then you just use a bobby pin to secure it.  The pineapple method flattens my curls on the sides.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes that's exactly how I do it as well.  My hair has been holding up very well since Friday.


----------



## Guinan

Froreal3 said:


> Feel like my hair is not growing.  It looks like the same length from months ago.



Maybe its getting thicker. With summer coming, ur growth spur will kick in

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Pin curls are very easy.  I don't know the official way to make them but I do mine as if I'm winding a garden hose but I start at the base and make circles until I get to the end, making sure to hold the hair in place as you go.  Then you just use a bobby pin to secure it.  The pineapple method flattens my curls on the sides.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That is exactly what happened to me...must learn to do pin curls...LOL...I look a HAM this morning.


----------



## Evolving78

g.lo said:


> My bantu knot out today (humidity killed it)



Hawtness!  i'm feelin it!


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> Look;
> 
> View attachment 210587
> 
> I'm so excited. Whoever it was that suggested the almost dry hair is a genius!  My phone does not do it justice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 210595
> 
> This was after the curl loosened. Found a new GoTo style.



that came out very nice!


----------



## Trixie58

Hey everyone. I am suffering from a setback where about 2 months ago my hair broke off all around my head. I have a huge chunk in the back that is 3 inches long and my crown is a HAM, with uneven pieces 1-2 inches long sticking up (see pic of me in the long sleeve shirt--that is my breakage chunk). My nape is 1-2 inches shorter than the rest of my hair. There is also just random one inch pieces scattered thru the rest of my head (many of u kno my story).

So when this happened i cut  from APL to SL and got a couple layers in, the. Weaved it up. Over that 6 weeks i saw about 2 inches of growth, as i Have been furiously taking growth aids, drinking vitamin water and working out. The tank pic is before the see in, the bra pic is after. So progress but i have been so depressed about this i cant see straight. I got a relaxer last week and my hair is so flimsy and dead and i hate looking at the breakage, so i cornrowed it myself and i plan to wig it for the next 3 months.

Not exactly the purpose of this forum but anyone have any words of encouragement? I could start a new thread if anyone thinks thats necessary. Just looking for someone who maybe went thru the same thing and has some advice. I was about 1-2 inches below APL and well on my way to BSL when this all happened.


----------



## Evolving78

it seems like i need a whole day for my hair just to detangle and get knots out.  i had to put some heat to my hair just to get a better handle on it.  i had my flat iron on 200.  i still put it up in a bun.

i bought a couple of conditioners yesterday.  i got Tresemme Naturals Volumizing, Nioxin 3 conditioner, Mizani Moisturefuse silk cream,  Rusk smoothing leave-in conditioner.  i also but some more mizani silk bath shampoo.  i need some more hair candy.  i guess i am going to have to order some.


----------



## NikkiQ

Trixie58 said:


> Hey everyone. I am suffering from a setback where about 2 months ago my hair broke off all around my head. I have a huge chunk in the back that is 3 inches long and my crown is a HAM, with uneven pieces 1-2 inches long sticking up (see pic of me in the long sleeve shirt--that is my breakage chunk). My nape is 1-2 inches shorter than the rest of my hair. There is also just random one inch pieces scattered thru the rest of my head (many of u kno my story).
> 
> So when this happened i cut from APL to SL and got a couple layers in, the. Weaved it up. Over that 6 weeks i saw about 2 inches of growth, as i Have been furiously taking growth aids, drinking vitamin water and working out. The tank pic is before the see in, the bra pic is after. So progress but i have been so depressed about this i cant see straight. I got a relaxer last week and my hair is so flimsy and dead and i hate looking at the breakage, so i cornrowed it myself and i plan to wig it for the next 3 months.
> 
> Not exactly the purpose of this forum but anyone have any words of encouragement? I could start a new thread if anyone thinks thats necessary. Just looking for someone who maybe went thru the same thing and has some advice. I was about 1-2 inches below APL and well on my way to BSL when this all happened.


 
Trixie58 don't feel discouraged. A lot of ladies around here have had set backs. I know there are a few in here that either have overcome a set back or currently bouncing back from one. They'll chime in soon I'm sure. Tell us your reggie and maybe we can help suggest some things to do that may help you out a bit. Just don't give up.


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> it seems like i need a whole day for my hair just to detangle and get knots out.  i had to put some heat to my hair just to get a better handle on it.  i had my flat iron on 200.  i still put it up in a bun.
> 
> i bought a couple of conditioners yesterday.  i got Tresemme Naturals Volumizing, Nioxin 3 conditioner, Mizani Moisturefuse silk cream,  Rusk smoothing leave-in conditioner.  i also but some more mizani silk bath shampoo.  i need some more hair candy.  i guess i am going to have to order some.



I am such a huge PJ...I'm ready to run to the store right now!


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Trixie58 don't feel discouraged. A lot of ladies around here have had set backs. I know there are a few in here that either have overcome a set back or currently bouncing back from one. They'll chime in soon I'm sure. Tell us your reggie and maybe we can help suggest some things to do that may help you out a bit. Just don't give up.



Absolutely!  We specialize in bouncing back around here!


----------



## Cattypus1

Trixie58 said:


> Hey everyone. I am suffering from a setback where about 2 months ago my hair broke off all around my head. I have a huge chunk in the back that is 3 inches long and my crown is a HAM, with uneven pieces 1-2 inches long sticking up (see pic of me in the long sleeve shirt--that is my breakage chunk). My nape is 1-2 inches shorter than the rest of my hair. There is also just random one inch pieces scattered thru the rest of my head (many of u kno my story).
> 
> So when this happened i cut  from APL to SL and got a couple layers in, the. Weaved it up. Over that 6 weeks i saw about 2 inches of growth, as i Have been furiously taking growth aids, drinking vitamin water and working out. The tank pic is before the see in, the bra pic is after. So progress but i have been so depressed about this i cant see straight. I got a relaxer last week and my hair is so flimsy and dead and i hate looking at the breakage, so i cornrowed it myself and i plan to wig it for the next 3 months.
> 
> Not exactly the purpose of this forum but anyone have any words of encouragement? I could start a new thread if anyone thinks thats necessary. Just looking for someone who maybe went thru the same thing and has some advice. I was about 1-2 inches below APL and well on my way to BSL when this all happened.



What happened?!  Can you identify the source?  I had a huge setback last spring before I knew what a HHJ was. It happened when I switched from lye to no-lye without knowing it. I didn't know the difference but my hair sure did. I didn't see the hair coming out but I saw a couple of strands hanging on the drain trap when I pulled them I got this huge clump of hair where my hair had been going down the drain and I didn't know it. I'm still recovering.  I have mostly APL hair with some 3-4 inch parts in the crown.  Don't be discouraged. You gotta find the source and eliminate it.


----------



## Guinan

Trixie58 said:


> Hey everyone. I am suffering from a setback where about 2 months ago my hair broke off all around my head. I have a huge chunk in the back that is 3 inches long and my crown is a HAM, with uneven pieces 1-2 inches long sticking up (see pic of me in the long sleeve shirt--that is my breakage chunk). My nape is 1-2 inches shorter than the rest of my hair. There is also just random one inch pieces scattered thru the rest of my head (many of u kno my story).
> 
> So when this happened i cut  from APL to SL and got a couple layers in, the. Weaved it up. Over that 6 weeks i saw about 2 inches of growth, as i Have been furiously taking growth aids, drinking vitamin water and working out. The tank pic is before the see in, the bra pic is after. So progress but i have been so depressed about this i cant see straight. I got a relaxer last week and my hair is so flimsy and dead and i hate looking at the breakage, so i cornrowed it myself and i plan to wig it for the next 3 months.
> 
> Not exactly the purpose of this forum but anyone have any words of encouragement? I could start a new thread if anyone thinks thats necessary. Just looking for someone who maybe went thru the same thing and has some advice. I was about 1-2 inches below APL and well on my way to BSL when this all happened.



(((HUGS))). I had a set back last july when my hairdresser left the relaxer in too long & caused 2 bald spots @ both of my temples. Don't lose faith. They have grown in completly but they r making progress. I agree w/ the other post, can u pinpoint where the damage is coming from?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> That is exactly what happened to me...must learn to do pin curls...LOL...I look a HAM this morning.



Lol, I'm sure a very cute ham.  I usually just bring the flattened sides to the middle but that defeats the purpose of the Bantu knot.  We live and we learn.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

[USER=353889]pelohello[/USER];18460859 said:
			
		

> Ur curls r beautifulllll!! Do u find ur hair growing more even since the trim?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Thanks!  As much as I hated that trim, my retention seems to be on point now!  And my hair looks a lot better.  It's finding that happy medium...right now I don't what to see scissors again for the rest of the year but I definitely want to keep my ends happy.  I've been dusting the front sides a bit because they are heat damaged.  All my trims and dusting have been on a good lunar day and I think that is helping.  The big trim was on a strengthen day.


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> Ot, I just booked my 30th bday trip 2 jamaica!! I am super excited!!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I went to Jamaica for my 30th too (2 years ago)!  Had a ball!!!


----------



## keranikki

Trixie58 said:


> Hey everyone. I am suffering from a setback where about 2 months ago my hair broke off all around my head. I have a huge chunk in the back that is 3 inches long and my crown is a HAM, with uneven pieces 1-2 inches long sticking up (see pic of me in the long sleeve shirt--that is my breakage chunk). My nape is 1-2 inches shorter than the rest of my hair. There is also just random one inch pieces scattered thru the rest of my head (many of u kno my story).
> 
> So when this happened i cut  from APL to SL and got a couple layers in, the. Weaved it up. Over that 6 weeks i saw about 2 inches of growth, as i Have been furiously taking growth aids, drinking vitamin water and working out. The tank pic is before the see in, the bra pic is after. So progress but i have been so depressed about this i cant see straight. I got a relaxer last week and my hair is so flimsy and dead and i hate looking at the breakage, so i cornrowed it myself and i plan to wig it for the next 3 months.
> 
> Not exactly the purpose of this forum but anyone have any words of encouragement? I could start a new thread if anyone thinks thats necessary. Just looking for someone who maybe went thru the same thing and has some advice. I was about 1-2 inches below APL and well on my way to BSL when this all happened.



It seems the last relaxer really stripped your hair. I suggest co-washing for a while coupled with a deep moisture treatment. When your hair starts feeling more moisturized, start adding your protein treatment to your regimen.
I had two setbacks three months ago: the first was my ends were fried so I had to trim almost 2" off and the second was my crown hair was stagnant because I was treating it wrong. I was too rough with the hair. Once I trimmed my ends and gave my crown some tlc, my hair has bounced back. 
Stay patient, stay calm, and don't give up. You'll be back to APL by December.


----------



## mami2010

I got a trim so my BSL Goal may have to change. erplexed

I was so scared to get this trim but it was a must I can get the hair back plus more once the damaged ends are gone.


Before Trim







After Trim


----------



## Trixie58

keranikki said:


> It seems the last relaxer really stripped your hair. I suggest co-washing for a while coupled with a deep moisture treatment. When your hair starts feeling more moisturized, start adding your protein treatment to your regimen.
> I had two setbacks three months ago: the first was my ends were fried so I had to trim almost 2" off and the second was my crown hair was stagnant because I was treating it wrong. I was too rough with the hair. Once I trimmed my ends and gave my crown some tlc, my hair has bounced back.
> Stay patient, stay calm, and don't give up. You'll be back to APL by December.



jprayze, Cattypus1, NikkiQ, pelohello, thank you all. My theory is dominican blowouts. I stretched my relaxer but was still going to get dominican blowouts and my hair snapped at the line of demarcation. That is why there are pieces 1-2 inches long. I was going thru a phase where i thought the blowouts were ok as long as i didnt wrap my hair (wrapping tends to break my hair) and only blew the roots rather than my whole head, but i was very mistaken. Plus i thought they were using protein treatments on my hair but they were not, their conditioners left me protein deprived which didnt help. The last relaxer may have overprocessed me too, im not sure. I was using designer touch no-lye.
I will never go back to dominican blowouts obviously. My hair grew nicely with the sew in, almost too nicely...my hair was lumpy and my tracks were hanging off after 4 weeks lol. I took it out but i got a relaxer thinking i would have enough progress to begin to nurse my hair without a weave. I was wrong; my hair still needs to be hidden if nothing else for my own sanity. i cant weave it again since i just relaxed. My solution has been to do some cornrows myself that are minimally tight and wig it up. I plan to do this for three months; obviously no relaxer and no heat over this period, and ill go back to DIY. Wash with alter ego garlic shampoo or keracare bain oleo relax or CON, dc with emergencia (bought it in london i dont remember who its by, but when the breakage happened my hair was shedding out of control and this stuff stopped it), or nunaat karite hair mask, or aussie moist depending on how my hair feels, rinse with aloe vera juice, and protein treat with nexxus emergencee when i need to. Leave in chi keratin spray and paul mitchell the conditioner, along with sweet almond oil and air dry.
At night spray the cornrows with water plus infusium 23 or and seal with an oil mix (olive, wild growth, and sweet almond oil) or nourish and shine, and massage in JBCO to all the broken areas. Sleep in a silk scarf then in the morning slap on my wig cap and wig and go. I dont plan to take down the cornrows till wash day. After two months ill go get the cornrows done by the woman who weaved me so at that point i wont have to take them down at all for the last 6 weeks or so. We will all look at my hair after 3 months and decide what to do.
Any adjustments to this reggie be great. I love all the encouragement. since the breakage is everywhere and sooooo short is feels really impossible for it to all grow back  and over the first 6 weeks ALL my hair grew so thei breakage didnt "catch up" at all if that makes sense. I thought about cutting again but decided not to.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Lol, I'm sure a very cute ham.  I usually just bring the flattened sides to the middle but that defeats the purpose of the Bantu knot.  We live and we learn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yeah, so cute I had to cowash and now I'm going for the bush woman look and workin' it (on my deck where no one can see me...LOL). I'm going for the Bantu knots again...bigger parts and then my first stab at pin curls...wish me luck.


----------



## Cattypus1

Trixie58 said:


> jprayze, Cattypus1, NikkiQ, pelohello, thank you all. My theory is dominican blowouts. I stretched my relaxer but was still going to get dominican blowouts and my hair snapped at the line of demarcation. That is why there are pieces 1-2 inches long. I was going thru a phase where i thought the blowouts were ok as long as i didnt wrap my hair (wrapping tends to break my hair) and only blew the roots rather than my whole head, but i was very mistaken. Plus i thought they were using protein treatments on my hair but they were not, their conditioners left me protein deprived which didnt help. The last relaxer may have overprocessed me too, im not sure. I was using designer touch no-lye.
> I will never go back to dominican blowouts obviously. My hair grew nicely with the sew in, almost too nicely...my hair was lumpy and my tracks were hanging off after 4 weeks lol. I took it out but i got a relaxer thinking i would have enough progress to begin to nurse my hair without a weave. I was wrong; my hair still needs to be hidden if nothing else for my own sanity. i cant weave it again since i just relaxed. My solution has been to do some cornrows myself that are minimally tight and wig it up. I plan to do this for three months; obviously no relaxer and no heat over this period, and ill go back to DIY. Wash with alter ego garlic shampoo or keracare bain oleo relax or CON, dc with emergencia (bought it in london i dont remember who its by, but when the breakage happened my hair was shedding out of control and this stuff stopped it), or nunaat karite hair mask, or aussie moist depending on how my hair feels, rinse with aloe vera juice, and protein treat with nexxus emergencee when i need to. Leave in chi keratin spray and paul mitchell the conditioner, along with sweet almond oil and air dry.
> At night spray the cornrows with water plus infusium 23 or and seal with an oil mix (olive, wild growth, and sweet almond oil) or nourish and shine, and massage in JBCO to all the broken areas. Sleep in a silk scarf then in the morning slap on my wig cap and wig and go. I dont plan to take down the cornrows till wash day. After two months ill go get the cornrows done by the woman who weaved me so at that point i wont have to take them down at all for the last 6 weeks or so. We will all look at my hair after 3 months and decide what to do.
> Any adjustments to this reggie be great. I love all the encouragement. since the breakage is everywhere and sooooo short is feels really impossible for it to all grow back  and over the first 6 weeks ALL my hair grew so thei breakage didnt "catch up" at all if that makes sense. I thought about cutting again but decided not to.



Sounds like you have a good plan and quite an arsenal. As for the catch up, only a "metal" condish will catch it up. Doesn't sound like you're ready for a BC so you've got a plan to baby it and cover it while it regains strength. Once the patches are long enough to blend you may want to consider layers. Just a thought.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Here i am again girls.
so yesterday i finished taking my braids out and straightened (did not come out as i wanted, i used low heat....and it ended up frizzing so i put it in a bun after...)
i still need to find out a way to straighten fine hair and giving it more bounce...

ok pictures (i cut my hair back to apl 2 months ago) these pics are from yesterday:













hopefully ill get closely back to bsl in december. i hope at least touching it.

im thinking of keratin treatment to reduce frizz when i straighten.


----------



## Trixie58

Cattypus1 said:


> Sounds like you have a good plan and quite an arsenal. As for the catch up, only a "metal" condish will catch it up. Doesn't sound like you're ready for a BC so you've got a plan to baby it and cover it while it regains strength. Once the patches are long enough to blend you may want to consider layers. Just a thought.



Cattypus1 i am still considering a chop actually but i was hoping the short pieces would fill in without it. Ive had some short pieces in the past and they would always eventually disappear but it has never been this extreme And this many pieces. Maybe i should go ear length. 

i already had a couple layers cut in, but a lot of layers generally doesn't work for my hair because its so thin. It makes it look like i have 1 strand of hair  if you're ok with my plan to cover it and baby it i will send u pics in 3 months after i relax again and get your recommendation for next steps.


----------



## felic1

shortdub78...how are you and little man doing? Fine I hope!!


----------



## Cattypus1

Trixie58 said:


> Cattypus1 i am still considering a chop actually but i was hoping the short pieces would fill in without it. Ive had some short pieces in the past and they would always eventually disappear but it has never been this extreme And this many pieces. Maybe i should go ear length.
> 
> i already had a couple layers cut in, but a lot of layers generally doesn't work for my hair because its so thin. It makes it look like i have 1 strand of hair  if you're ok with my plan to cover it and baby it i will send u pics in 3 months after i relax again and get your recommendation for next steps.



Just remember to get that balance of moisture and protein. I'm not really a cover-er...I had a bad experience with a wig and can't make myself do it again.  For me, If I couldn't find a way to style-camouflage it I would go BC.  Give your hair a brake from the wig too to you'll wear off your edges.  I think you'll be fine...keep the faith, lady.


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> I went to Jamaica for my 30th too (2 years ago)!  Had a ball!!!



I'm supa excited! The resort I'm staying @ got mixed reviews, but one of my friends went to this resort & had a ball. I'm staying @ the riu in montego bay. Where did u stay @?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> Thanks!  As much as I hated that trim, my retention seems to be on point now!  And my hair looks a lot better.  It's finding that happy medium...right now I don't what to see scissors again for the rest of the year but I definitely want to keep my ends happy.  I've been dusting the front sides a bit because they are heat damaged.  All my trims and dusting have been on a good lunar day and I think that is helping.  The big trim was on a strengthen day.



Yea I promised myself not to trim until my next relaxer. I cut off all my progress, but I really wanted to lose the thinner pieces & get a better u shape. By my trimming my hemline appears thicker.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

coolsista-paris said:


> Here i am again girls.
> so yesterday i finished taking my braids out and straightened (did not come out as i wanted, i used low heat....and it ended up frizzing so i put it in a bun after...)
> i still need to find out a way to straighten fine hair and giving it more bounce...
> 
> ok pictures (i cut my hair back to apl 2 months ago) these pics are from yesterday:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/20130525215805jpgbis.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/20130525220729.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/20130525220854.jpg/
> 
> hopefully ill get closely back to bsl in december. i hope at least touching it.
> 
> im thinking of keratin treatment to reduce frizz when i straighten.



I think you'll make it by dec my ends frizz too(only on the right side). I think its b/c sum of my products have too much glyercin. I noticed after I use protein I have less frizz.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

mami2010 said:


> I got a trim so my BSL Goal may have to change. erplexed
> 
> I was so scared to get this trim but it was a must I can get the hair back plus more once the damaged ends are gone.
> 
> Before Trim
> 
> After Trim



U can def bouce back. U will be able to retain better with the stronger ends.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar

My hair is about half an inch above my bra strap! I won't be doing any more checking until mid summer, but it's nice to know that my hair is making progress!


----------



## Carmelella

Oh my gah,.. i've been so busy i didn't even realize that my membership had expired.  I'm back now.  But still trying to work out a set back!  Before my last relaxer i though i was getting breakage because i stretched too long, but i've relaxed and i have the same problem.  I've trimmed twice since then but the breakage is mid shaft or like 2 inches up.  overall my length seems to be increasing but wtf!!  I think its the combination of the hair processing and the heat.  Mostly the heat since it started before i relaxed.

so far i've done two nexxus emergencees.. one sitting in  my head right now.  gonna deep condition, wash and set and avoid the darn it flat iron!!  When i get some time  maybe i'll get another weave b/c my retention was amazing with that.  no worries.  sigh.  Overall i'm 2-3 inches from BSL at my longest layers.


----------



## Angel of the North

Saturday was wash day. I co-washed, DC'd with matrix biolage fortetherapie and tried out the technique of rinsing out the DC with a rinse out conditioner (I read about it in a thread last week) I cant say I noticed anything different although the using the aphogee 2-min helped with detangling as the fortetherapie had no slip whatsoever. I will continue to use this method for some time to see if I notice any improvements, it will help with using up some of my stash too.

I moisturised my hair with a creamy leave in, sealed with grapeseed oil and then double sealed with avocado butter. I baggied my ends as they look like they need a little TLC, I'm planning on dusting in a couple of weeks. I'm loving avocado butter, it has definitely earned HG status, I love using it to seal or double seal, I'm in love.

I'll be 11 weeks post on Wednesday, I have a lot of regrowth but it is behaving itself for now, my hair seems to be doing okay. I've started taking the Priteva hair vitamins again and after completing my first week, I have confirmed that I am no allergic to them. I've started slow on one a day and will move on to 2 a day within the next 2-3 weeks. I try to stay away from growth aids as I am not willing to risk any setbacks just to see if they work. I decided to give Priteva a try as the ingredients didn't look like they contained anything that could cause any problems.

You ladies are looking great and doing a fantastic job with your hair, I'm loving all the progress updates and pics


----------



## coolsista-paris

pelohello said:


> I think you'll make it by dec my ends frizz too(only on the right side). I think its b/c sum of my products have too much glyercin. I noticed after I use protein I have less frizz.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Im crossing.fingers to make it.with all of you.  

I used apoghee green tea spray too. I think the heat was not enough and this time i really went.light on products. But maybe fine hair needed à.little.more to give weight. 

Ill try again next time until i get it right (im trying to avoid salons..they will burn this fine hair of mine)


----------



## Evolving78

felic1 said:


> shortdub78...how are you and little man doing? Fine I hope!!



we are hanging in there.  he is getting so big.  he is already in 6-12 mos clothing!  he is on the lengthy side, so he isn't just some fat juicy thing.  postpartum is getting the best of me.  i had to go to the ER several days ago. i need to go to the dentist to see what is going on with my teeth, and my hair is coming out all over the place.  i hope i get relief soon.  pregnancy does such a number on the body, mind, and spirit.

felic1
thanks for checking in on us!

here is the little booger!


----------



## Guinan

^^^he is soooo cute. I wanna squeeze those cheeks.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahhhh cute baby alert!!! He's adorable shortdub78!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> Ahhhh cute baby alert!!! He's adorable shortdub78!





pelohello said:


> ^^^he is soooo cute. I wanna squeeze those cheeks.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



thanks ladies!  he is a talker too!  he will talk your ear off! he had the nerve to try and hold a conversation at 4am!  gotta love him!


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> we are hanging in there.  he is getting so big.  he is already in 6-12 mos clothing!  he is on the lengthy side, so he isn't just some fat juicy thing.  postpartum is getting the best of me.  i had to go to the ER several days ago. i need to go to the dentist to see what is going on with my teeth, and my hair is coming out all over the place.  i hope i get relief soon.  pregnancy does such a number on the body, mind, and spirit.
> 
> felic1
> thanks for checking in on us!
> 
> here is the little booger!
> http://s195.photobucket.com/user/sh...3-486c-98a7-aa529443a1a1_zpsfb142c98.jpg.html



What a cutie pie. I just want to eat him up!  I hope you get to feeling better girl...of course, that beautiful head of hair will recover.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> we are hanging in there.  he is getting so big.  he is already in 6-12 mos clothing!  he is on the lengthy side, so he isn't just some fat juicy thing.  postpartum is getting the best of me.  i had to go to the ER several days ago. i need to go to the dentist to see what is going on with my teeth, and my hair is coming out all over the place.  i hope i get relief soon.  pregnancy does such a number on the body, mind, and spirit.
> 
> felic1
> thanks for checking in on us!
> 
> here is the little booger!
> http://s195.photobucket.com/user/sh...3-486c-98a7-aa529443a1a1_zpsfb142c98.jpg.html



He is the cutest and juiciest thing ever!!!  

Are you taking calcium supplements.  Ask your doctor if it'll be ok.  Our babies snatch all our calcium and if you don't have enough for both of you, you will be left with nothing because little man will get his.  Of course assuming you're breast feeding.  I hope things get better for you really fast.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> I'm supa excited! The resort I'm staying @ got mixed reviews, but one of my friends went to this resort & had a ball. I'm staying @ the riu in montego bay. Where did u stay @?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I stayed at the Riu at Ochos Rios!  We loved the Riu...the food and drinks were great.  And the staff was wonderful!  Soooo how are you going to wear your hair???  

I got a flexirod Mohawk done, but it will couldn't stand the heat and water of the trip!  By the last 2 days of the trip I was struggling to try to make it look good.  Last year in Dominican Republic, I started with a twist out but it too couldn't stand the elements either!  My hair felt so dry with the sun just beating down!!! This year, I going to Cabo San Lucas and think I'm going to get some tree braids but I don't want to be too hot!


----------



## jprayze

Angel of the North said:


> Saturday was wash day. I co-washed, DC'd with matrix biolage fortetherapie and tried out the technique of rinsing out the DC with a rinse out conditioner (I read about it in a thread last week) I cant say I noticed anything different although the using the aphogee 2-min helped with detangling as the fortetherapie had no slip whatsoever. I will continue to use this method for some time to see if I notice any improvements, it will help with using up some of my stash too.
> 
> I moisturised my hair with a creamy leave in, sealed with grapeseed oil and then double sealed with avocado butter. I baggied my ends as they look like they need a little TLC, I'm planning on dusting in a couple of weeks. I'm loving avocado butter, it has definitely earned HG status, I love using it to seal or double seal, I'm in love.
> 
> I'll be 11 weeks post on Wednesday, I have a lot of regrowth but it is behaving itself for now, my hair seems to be doing okay. I've started taking the Priteva hair vitamins again and after completing my first week, I have confirmed that I am no allergic to them. I've started slow on one a day and will move on to 2 a day within the next 2-3 weeks. I try to stay away from growth aids as I am not willing to risk any setbacks just to see if they work. I decided to give Priteva a try as the ingredients didn't look like they contained anything that could cause any problems.
> 
> You ladies are looking great and doing a fantastic job with your hair, I'm loving all the progress updates and pics



Avocado butter sounds like I need it in my life!  Where do you get it from?


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> What a cutie pie. I just want to eat him up!  I hope you get to feeling better girl...of course, that beautiful head of hair will recover.





KiWiStyle said:


> He is the cutest and juiciest thing ever!!!
> 
> Are you taking calcium supplements.  Ask your doctor if it'll be ok.  Our babies snatch all our calcium and if you don't have enough for both of you, you will be left with nothing because little man will get his.  Of course assuming you're breast feeding.  I hope things get better for you really fast.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



thanks ladies.  i know i need to up my calcium.  i thought about breastfeeding, but decided not too.  plus, i did try for a few days and he didn't want anything to do with me!


----------



## GettingKinky

shortdub78 your son is so cute!!!  I guess that's how he gets away with having conversations at 4 am.


----------



## lamaria211

I think i may be getting a weave next week. my sis is visiting from NY and she's an awesome stylist. I feel like ever since i started using all natural hair products my hair has gotten spoiled and anytime i use something non all natural my hair feels heavy and coated. i have way to many non natural products to throw away so im really trying to find a way to use them both. i really need to hide my hair for a month at least because my hand in hair disease is at its worst these days. today after i finish DCing i might braid or plait it up and rock a wig for the rest of the week.


----------



## Evolving78

GettingKinky said:


> shortdub78 your son is so cute!!!  I guess that's how he gets away with having conversations at 4 am.



i must have hit the blog button by accident!  thank you girl!


----------



## FroFab

Between vacations and exercising, I've been slipping.  I'm the worst at keeping up with challenge check ins but I'm trying ladies.  Anyway, I took my twists down and rocked twist outs and buns for about two weeks.  Now my hair is feeling a little dry and brittle so I'm going to DC and maybe twist or cornrow/wig it for a few weeks.  A stretched length check has me at just about at BSB in my longest layers so hopefully I can keep my growth.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> thanks ladies.  i know i need to up my calcium.  i thought about breastfeeding, but decided not too.  plus, i did try for a few days and he didn't want anything to do with me!



I had that happen to me with my last child, the demand was high but supply was non-existent, lol.  I had to gone ahead and formula feed...and wouldn't you know it, my supply came in a week later.  By that time she was like, no thanks, you should have had it when I wanted it, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell

Henna/Indigo my hair this weekend.  Used KiWiStyle DCing advice and hair turned out super soft!!!!  Decided to do a trim - needed it bad - trimmed off abut 1-1/2 inches.  Soooooooooooooo, I may have to move my BSL date to at least August.  (wait I don't remember what date I challenged myself with when I started??)  Anyway, I hate to trim when I'm in a growth challenge but those ends had to go!


----------



## KiWiStyle

deedoswell said:


> Henna/Indigo my hair this weekend.  Used KiWiStyle DCing advice and hair turned out super soft!!!!  Decided to do a trim - needed it bad - trimmed off abut 1-1/2 inches.  Soooooooooooooo, I may have to move my BSL date to at least August.  (wait I don't remember what date I challenged myself with when I started??)  Anyway, I hate to trim when I'm in a growth challenge but those ends had to go!



I'm glad it worked for you.  That DC mix is so good I should bottle it. Yeah those evil ends...I did most of my trimming last year, at least 3 inches. Did you do a henndigo or a two step henna/indigo???  How did the color turn out??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Trixie58

Cattypus1 said:


> Just remember to get that balance of moisture and protein. I'm not really a cover-er...I had a bad experience with a wig and can't make myself do it again. For me, If I couldn't find a way to style-camouflage it I would go BC. Give your hair a brake from the wig too to you'll wear off your edges. I think you'll be fine...keep the faith, lady.


 
thank you girlie. pelohello, jprayze, NikkiQ, keranikki, I think I'm just going to chop it all to chin length. My short chunk in the back is actually neck length now so it will (almost) even me out to chop it all to my chin. After taking out my cornrows to wash and condition today, I realized that there's just too many broken spots to deal with without it constantly bothering me. I have been posting insane posts on LHCF since March trying to deal with this and i'm sure all of you will be relieved too for me to just cut 

Chin length is short for me, but it's better than the alternative of nights worried about what to do, where my hair will be in 6 months, whether to layer, etc. My hair grows about 2 inches a month with viviscal so hopefully it wont take too long to grow back out. Will post pics after the cut.


----------



## jprayze

Trixie58 said:


> thank you girlie. pelohello, jprayze, NikkiQ, keranikki, I think I'm just going to chop it all to chin length. My short chunk in the back is actually neck length now so it will (almost) even me out to chop it all to my chin. After taking out my cornrows to wash and condition today, I realized that there's just too many broken spots to deal with without it constantly bothering me. I have been posting insane posts on LHCF since March trying to deal with this and i'm sure all of you will be relieved too for me to just cut
> 
> Chin length is short for me, but it's better than the alternative of nights worried about what to do, where my hair will be in 6 months, whether to layer, etc. My hair grows about 2 inches a month with viviscal so hopefully it wont take too long to grow back out. Will post pics after the cut.



2 months with viviscal???  Wow!  

If you think it will give you peace of mind, by all means go ahead and cut.


----------



## Trixie58

jprayze said:


> 2 months with viviscal??? Wow!
> 
> If you think it will give you peace of mind, by all means go ahead and cut.


 
yea a lot of it is mental....stress from staring at the breakage is too much . plus i have trouble setting hair goals with this much breakage.

lol yea viviscal plus prenatals makes my hair grow that fast. just have to focus on retention. i will need to gingerly exit my subscription from this challenge tho, seeing everyone get to BSL will be depressing once i chop!


----------



## deedoswell

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm glad it worked for you.  That DC mix is so good I should bottle it. Yeah those evil ends...I did most of my trimming last year, at least 3 inches. Did you do a henndigo or a two step henna/indigo???  How did the color turn out??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks!!!  Yeah you should bottle it because I noticed a big difference than the last time I hennaed!  I did a two step henna/indigo.  I did dark brunette (for grays) the grays are almost an auburn color and the dark brunette looks almost black and I love the color - in about two more days it should look even better!


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello said:


> Maybe its getting thicker. With summer coming, ur growth spur will kick in
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Fingers are crossed.  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Angel of the North

jprayze said:


> Avocado butter sounds like I need it in my life!  Where do you get it from?



It really is some great stuff! I order it from the natural stores on ebay, I got some  mango butter too and it's nice, but I much prefer the avocado butter.


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello said:


> I'm supa excited! The resort I'm staying @ got mixed reviews, but one of my friends went to this resort & had a ball. I'm staying @ the riu in montego bay. Where did u stay @?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



pelohello sooo jelly!  Have fun!

trixi58 Good luck with everything.  You will get past this. 

jprayze I'm glad you're hair is doing better after that shs.

shortdub78 Lil man is adorable! Make sure mama is Ok though.  Look into supplements and natural herbs or vitamins. Pp can be no joke.  (((Hugs)))

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## itsjusthair88

I put some box braids in yesterday; took me about 5 hours, they are smaller and go to my waist.

Sent from my iPad...if you are ignorant, bigoted, childish or mean-spirited, please don't respond to my posts. Thanks.


----------



## jessicarabbit

Welp, thanks to a scissor happy stylist, My BSL hair is back to above apl. I'm so so depressed. I don't even wanna get back on here for a while. My hair had NEVER been that long before. Ughhhh!!!!


----------



## jessicarabbit

So I may get box braids for the summer....does anyone have and good box braid reggies/tips/stories?


----------



## keranikki

lindsaywhat said:


> Welp, thanks to a scissor happy stylist, My BSL hair is back to above apl. I'm so so depressed. I don't even wanna get back on here for a while. My hair had NEVER been that long before. Ughhhh!!!!



What was their excuse for cutting so much off?! That's about 4" of hair!


----------



## jessicarabbit

keranikki said:


> What was their excuse for cutting so much off?! That's about 4" of hair!



My hair grows in a V and she decided (without telling me) to even out the V.


----------



## keranikki

lindsaywhat said:


> My hair grows in a V and she decided (without telling me) to even out the V.



Wow! Stylists can be quite cocky! To just assume you know what the customer wants. Smh, I'm sorry hun.


----------



## keranikki

lindsaywhat said:


> My hair grows in a V and she decided (without telling me) to even out the V.



Double post,  sorry.


----------



## polished07

Got 3 more months before I relocate to a new city and about that much time (a little over) for this good growth spurt! Taking my vits faithfully, drinking water and working my butt off in the gym I'm on it I need a good 3 inches to make BSL I'm praying for 4 in case I need a trim


----------



## Seamonster

shortdub78 Start drinking nettle tea if you can tolerate the taste, it has loads of calcium and easily digestible vitamins. He is adorable.


----------



## Trixie58

lindsaywhat said:


> Welp, thanks to a scissor happy stylist, My BSL hair is back to above apl. I'm so so depressed. I don't even wanna get back on here for a while. My hair had NEVER been that long before. Ughhhh!!!!



You'll be back BSL in no time and it will be BSL with lovely strong ends! Don't give up.


----------



## jprayze

lindsaywhat said:


> Welp, thanks to a scissor happy stylist, My BSL hair is back to above apl. I'm so so depressed. I don't even wanna get back on here for a while. My hair had NEVER been that long before. Ughhhh!!!!



I was just there a month ago!  And I really shed some tears!!!  But my hair is growing back well already.  I do believe that it won't take long for either you or I to get back to where we were and exceed that.  This will be faster because we know what to do and won't have to do as much trial and error with products etc.


----------



## Tatilove

Trixie58 said:


> Hey everyone. I am suffering from a setback where about 2 months ago my hair broke off all around my head. I have a huge chunk in the back that is 3 inches long and my crown is a HAM, with uneven pieces 1-2 inches long sticking up (see pic of me in the long sleeve shirt--that is my breakage chunk). My nape is 1-2 inches shorter than the rest of my hair. There is also just random one inch pieces scattered thru the rest of my head (many of u kno my story).
> 
> So when this happened i cut  from APL to SL and got a couple layers in, the. Weaved it up. Over that 6 weeks i saw about 2 inches of growth, as i Have been furiously taking growth aids, drinking vitamin water and working out. The tank pic is before the see in, the bra pic is after. So progress but i have been so depressed about this i cant see straight. I got a relaxer last week and my hair is so flimsy and dead and i hate looking at the breakage, so i cornrowed it myself and i plan to wig it for the next 3 months.
> 
> Not exactly the purpose of this forum but anyone have any words of encouragement? I could start a new thread if anyone thinks thats necessary. Just looking for someone who maybe went thru the same thing and has some advice. I was about 1-2 inches below APL and well on my way to BSL when this all happened.



Hiii! I also went through the same thing in January. My breakage was worst than yours. I think I was closer to BSL. And in one day, I went from almost bsl to ear length hair. I couldn't even tie a ponytail as my hair was way too short. When I tried to wear a ponytail, hair was sticking out everywhere. It was a real nightmare I tell ya. Now it has been over 4 months, and I just got my first relaxer since the incident. My hair has grown between 2.5 and 3 inches. Now I have enough hair to even tuck back when I do a ponytail. I have to say that not relaxing for 4 months helped a lot, but then my hair started breaking, so I could no longer stretch my relaxer.

My biggest issue though, is that my hair is still uneven. A simple trim might not do the trick, I need an actual hair cut. But I just don't want to go back to the place where I can't even tie my hair because it's too short.
Last week, I decided to start my own hair regimen. It's nothing too elaborate, as I'm new to this whole new world of hair care. So for now I just moisturize my hair every single day, so that if I can gain another 2.5 or 3 inches by the end of the summer, I will  finally be able to get that haircut. My goal is to reach bra strap length again by this time next year (about June 2014). It seems far, but you'd be surprised how much time flies.

Sooo you are not alone sweets. In fact, you have someone who's hair is even more distressed than yours. But it's nothing a little time and care can't fix.


----------



## Tatilove

Trixie58 said:


> My hair grows about 2 inches a month with viviscal



TWO inches a month??! Wowza! What is viviscal and where can I get it?


----------



## Evolving78

Seamonster said:


> shortdub78 Start drinking nettle tea if you can tolerate the taste, it has loads of calcium and easily digestible vitamins. He is adorable.



thank you!  i will look into that this week!


----------



## naturalagain2

I think I'm going to do a mini BC to get rid of the heat damage. It should be about 2 or 3 inches cut off. I'm don't really feel bad about it either. I ready to get back to full looking twistouts, wng's, and braidouts with out putting a perm rod on the ends. I'm gonna cut down on the heat too particularly flat ironing my hair. I made an appt for Friday.


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> I stayed at the Riu at Ochos Rios! We loved the Riu...the food and drinks were great. And the staff was wonderful! Soooo how are you going to wear your hair???
> 
> I got a flexirod Mohawk done, but it will couldn't stand the heat and water of the trip! By the last 2 days of the trip I was struggling to try to make it look good. Last year in Dominican Republic, I started with a twist out but it too couldn't stand the elements either! My hair felt so dry with the sun just beating down!!! This year, I going to Cabo San Lucas and think I'm going to get some tree braids but I don't want to be too hot!


 
I think I'm going to do a curlformer set and pin it up and then take it down for my b-day. Maybe I'll get a sun hat to help protect my hair from the sun. I plan on snorkling(sp) too, so hopefully my hair will hold up.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Internet has been off so i been missing alot. I miss u ladies I do know that much. Im going off to catch up cause i know this thread stay poppin'. Later ladies!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:


> I think I'm going to do a curlformer set and pin it up and then take it down for my b-day. Maybe I'll get a sun hat to help protect my hair from the sun. I plan on snorkling(sp) too, so hopefully my hair will hold up.



pelohello are you natural??  I did a curlformers set on dd over the weekend and it turned out wonderful!  The only thing was, she went to wash up...not shower but wash up because I didn't want humidity to get to her hair.  Well you can guess what happened, lol.  Her curls were pretty for 20 minutes and then POOF.  My child was do disappointed.  I uses a leave-in, moisturized and setting lotion.  

This was after curlformers:
View attachment 210829

This is 20 minutes later:
View attachment 210833

I'm still laughing!!  I didn't mind so much because this was our first attempt, plus her hair remains insanely soft and stretched...and she loves her big hair.  

Any advice to get a longer hold?  I'm thinking because she sat under the dryer, maybe we should do overnight the next time....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

KiWiStyle said:


> @pelohello are you natural?? I did a curlformers set on dd over the weekend and it turned out wonderful! The only thing was, she went to wash up...not shower but wash up because I didn't want humidity to get to her hair. Well you can guess what happened, lol. Her curls were pretty for 20 minutes and then POOF. My child was do disappointed. I uses a leave-in, moisturized and setting lotion.
> 
> This was after curlformers:
> View attachment 210829
> 
> This is 20 minutes later:
> View attachment 210833
> 
> I'm still laughing!! I didn't mind so much because this was our first attempt, plus her hair remains insanely soft and stretched...and she loves her big hair.
> 
> Any advice to get a longer hold? I'm thinking because she sat under the dryer, maybe we should do overnight the next time....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I'm texlax. I use Eco Styler Gel (the olive colored one) to keep the hold. Prior to applying the hair gel, I M&S. I used ytuber mahogoneycurls method.


----------



## Guinan

KiWiStyle said:


> @pelohello are you natural?? I did a curlformers set on dd over the weekend and it turned out wonderful! The only thing was, she went to wash up...not shower but wash up because I didn't want humidity to get to her hair. Well you can guess what happened, lol. Her curls were pretty for 20 minutes and then POOF. My child was do disappointed. I uses a leave-in, moisturized and setting lotion.
> 
> This was after curlformers:
> View attachment 210829
> 
> This is 20 minutes later:
> View attachment 210833
> 
> I'm still laughing!! I didn't mind so much because this was our first attempt, plus her hair remains insanely soft and stretched...and she loves her big hair.
> 
> Any advice to get a longer hold? I'm thinking because she sat under the dryer, maybe we should do overnight the next time....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I install them around 12 and sit under the dryer for about 3hrs and then let them air dry until 6-8pm. 

The end result looked soooo cute and you can tell she really liked the hairstyle. I think the gel will help. Its soft enough but has good hold.


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:


> I'm texlax. I use Eco Styler Gel (the olive colored one) to keep the hold. Prior to applying the hair gel, I M&S. I used ytuber mahogoneycurls method.



Thanks, I'll check her out today.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:


> I install them around 12 and sit under the dryer for about 3hrs and then let them air dry until 6-8pm.
> 
> The end result looked soooo cute and you can tell she really liked the hairstyle. I think the gel will help. Its soft enough but has good hold.



She probably can't do more than 1.5 hours so I'll do that and then air dry about 5-6 hours.  I have a Pibbs 516 so maybe that will lessen the time under the dryer as well. I have the olive Eco styler gel but I bought some QB Honeybush Tea Soft Gel today, maybe I should take it back.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> pelohello are you natural??  I did a curlformers set on dd over the weekend and it turned out wonderful!  The only thing was, she went to wash up...not shower but wash up because I didn't want humidity to get to her hair.  Well you can guess what happened, lol.  Her curls were pretty for 20 minutes and then POOF.  My child was do disappointed.  I uses a leave-in, moisturized and setting lotion.
> 
> This was after curlformers:
> View attachment 210829
> 
> This is 20 minutes later:
> View attachment 210833
> 
> I'm still laughing!!  I didn't mind so much because this was our first attempt, plus her hair remains insanely soft and stretched...and she loves her big hair.
> 
> Any advice to get a longer hold?  I'm thinking because she sat under the dryer, maybe we should do overnight the next time....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle
if any of those products had humecants in them, humidity will take over and you won't get the hold you want.  i would just deep conditioner, a serum and use a light gel or setting lotion.  no leave-ins or moisturizers.


----------



## laylaaa

Does anyone have any good tips for  gentle but time effective detangling?  I'm on my 5th day of a wash n' go and I regret everything.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> KiWiStyle
> if any of those products had humecants in them, humidity will take over and you won't get the hold you want.  i would just deep conditioner, a serum and use a light gel or setting lotion.  no leave-ins or moisturizers.



That could very well be the issue.  I'll have to check for glycerin in the ingredients when I get home.  Her hair was super soft, bouncy  and moisturized...almost felt damp but it was dry.  We're talking on 4b hair.  I really don't want to use serums because I plan to continue to CW often.  I realized her hair ends are crunchy if I don't moisturize properly...will a moisturizer be ok as long as there is no glycerin??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78, after u relax & its time 2 wash ur hair, do u use protein, chelate, neutralize or moisture? Does that make sense, lol? 

This week I'm washing my hair & I can't remember if ur suppose to do a light protein or moisture. Like I was going to shampoo w/ joico reconstructor shampoo, condition for 2-5min w/ joico reconstructor, rinse & then dc w/ Herbal essence.

TIA!!! 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> pelohello are you natural??  I did a curlformers set on dd over the weekend and it turned out wonderful!  The only thing was, she went to wash up...not shower but wash up because I didn't want humidity to get to her hair.  Well you can guess what happened, lol.  Her curls were pretty for 20 minutes and then POOF.  My child was do disappointed.  I uses a leave-in, moisturized and setting lotion.
> 
> This was after curlformers:
> 
> This is 20 minutes later:
> 
> I'm still laughing!!  I didn't mind so much because this was our first attempt, plus her hair remains insanely soft and stretched...and she loves her big hair.
> 
> Any advice to get a longer hold?  I'm thinking because she sat under the dryer, maybe we should do overnight the next time....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



What a cutie!


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> shortdub78, after u relax & its time 2 wash ur hair, do u use protein, chelate, neutralize or moisture? Does that make sense, lol?
> 
> This week I'm washing my hair & I can't remember if ur suppose to do a light protein or moisture. Like I was going to shampoo w/ joico reconstructor shampoo, condition for 2-5min w/ joico reconstructor, rinse & then dc w/ Herbal essence.
> 
> TIA!!!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



pelohello
i rinse, use Aphogee 2 min, rinse, use Mizani Chelating Neutralizing shampoo 3 times, then i use a moisturizing shampoo, moisturizing dc.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> What a cutie!



Thanks .  I just birthed her, she is her daddy's child.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Didn't get a chance to wash my hair earlier today because of a ridiculous amount of school work. Well I couldn't take it anymore so I washed it not too long ago and now have DC on it. Gonna leave it on overnight, wash in the morning and braid it up.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks .  I just birthed her, she is her daddy's child.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



They always are...sad to say.   I have one of those...she is 30+.


----------



## ImanAdero

Cowshed and loc method. 


Still in braids. I'll probably redo them in a a week.


----------



## tiffjust2002

Checking in, I flat ironed my hair a few days ago and took this pic today

oh yeah it's official in my book 



and just for kicks this was taken in April 2011 *started from the bottom now we here* sings in my head


----------



## jprayze

tiffjust2002 said:


> Checking in, I flat ironed my hair a few days ago and took this pic today
> 
> oh yeah it's official in my book
> 
> and just for kicks this was taken in April 2011 *started from the bottom now we here* sings in my head



Congratulations!!!  Your progress is wonderful.


----------



## NikkiQ

tiffjust2002 said:


> Checking in, I flat ironed my hair a few days ago and took this pic today
> 
> oh yeah it's official in my book
> 
> View attachment 210923
> 
> and just for kicks this was taken in April 2011 *started from the bottom now we here* sings in my head
> View attachment 210925


 
Oooh tiffjust2002! Yup it's official like a referee with a whistle girl


----------



## glamazon386

Been sick the past few days with a sinus infection. My hair desperately needs to be washed but this headache is killing me.


----------



## KiWiStyle

tiffjust2002 said:


> Checking in, I flat ironed my hair a few days ago and took this pic today
> 
> oh yeah it's official in my book
> 
> and just for kicks this was taken in April 2011 *started from the bottom now we here* sings in my head



Boo-Yow!!! Congratulations, your hair is beautiful!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2

Cowashed my hair last night with Tresemme Naturals condish, left a little in and also moisturized with scurl, then sealed with sweet simplicity hairstyler concentrating on my ends. Then I bunned. 

I'm starting to change my mind about cutting off all my heat damage . I was looking at my hair last night and it's not that bad. I cut a lot of it off over the past year plus I like that I can put my hair in a bun. I really don't want to cut off too much and I can't bun anymore. I think I'm gonna tell my hair dresser to only take off about 1/2 inch.


----------



## RayRayFurious

Hey ladies! Just checking in. Hope everyone is doing well! 

I am back to where I was when I posted awhile ago after my trim. I've been spending the past few days braiding my hair up. I'm hoping to rock this set most (if not all) of the summer. It's the first time doing braids, so they're not perfect, but I saved $250 and my edges. 

Here's what I did:


Pre-pooed with Generic (Sally's brand of John Mitchell) Tea Tree Oil Conditioner with a hot oil treatment of grapeseed oil
Washed with Organix Shea Butter shampoo
Deep conditioned with Generic Joico K-Pack
Moisturized with Shea Moisture Milk and sealed with grapeseed oil
Dried with my Red hairstyler/blow dryer
As I braid, I apply a little Shea Moisture Curling Smoothie to the root and strands and some Eco Styler to the root to smooth it

It sounds like a lot, but I'm trying to be careful so I don't have to do my hair for the next month+! 

In process:






I still have about two rows to finish in the middle but should be done tonight.

How I'm rocking them today:


----------



## NikkiQ

Fabulous as usual RayRayFurious


----------



## GettingKinky

tiffjust2002 Congrats! Your hair looks great.  


I just did my first overnight DC. I put it in around 3pm yesterday and was too lazy to wash it out. I think I really need this I'm 13 weeks into my stretch and my roots are very dry.


----------



## NikkiQ

DC has been rinsed out, hair has been detangled and braids are in. I shed like crazy though. Looks like I shaved one of my dogs in the shower. Ugh!


----------



## lamaria211

Wen washed now DCing with Beautiful textures rapid repair D.C.


----------



## Cattypus1

tiffjust2002 said:


> Checking in, I flat ironed my hair a few days ago and took this pic today
> 
> oh yeah it's official in my book
> 
> and just for kicks this was taken in April 2011 *started from the bottom now we here* sings in my head



Very nice...


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> That could very well be the issue.  I'll have to check for glycerin in the ingredients when I get home.  Her hair was super soft, bouncy  and moisturized...almost felt damp but it was dry.  We're talking on 4b hair.  I really don't want to use serums because I plan to continue to CW often.  I realized her hair ends are crunchy if I don't moisturize properly...will a moisturizer be ok as long as there is no glycerin??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle
i had to search for this post!   yes as long as it doesn't contain any humectants.  like there is this pomade that i like that i would use for twists, but later my twists would get puffy.  it had soy wax in it and that is a humectant too. Hair Dew by Oyin Handmade doesn't have any glycerin in it!

she is a cutie coco puff!


----------



## Evolving78

i think i am going to wash my wig tonight and wear it tomorrow.  i got a few other wigs, but they look like straight up wigs on me.  they have been in a box for over a year.  i wish i had the energy to go get replacement wig instead of having to wash mine out.

who am i kidding, i will just rock my bun...


----------



## mami2010

pelohello Thank you, I can wait to bounce back at least my ends will be healthier.


----------



## maninyee

I've noticed after my last few trips to the salon that my hair dresser and I just aren't on the same page. I want growth & healthy, but she really treats my hair so badly. My mom thinks she's a good stylist though... what do you guys think I should do? Should I go back to relaxing at home or find another stylist?


----------



## NikkiQ

How comfortable are you with doing your own relaxers maninyee? I wouldn't go back to that particular stylist. If you don't feel too comfortable doing them yourself, see if someone can refer you to a new one in your area.


----------



## Tatilove

maninyee said:


> I've noticed after my last few trips to the salon that my hair dresser and I just aren't on the same page. I want growth & healthy, but she really treats my hair so badly. My mom thinks she's a good stylist though... what do you guys think I should do? Should I go back to relaxing at home or find another stylist?



 If your hair gets better treatment at home then it does at the salon, then you're paying money to someone to destroy your beautiful mane. Before you leave her, you can try explaining to her what yout goals are first. Then if you don't see changes in the way she treats your hair, there will be no reason to keep going to that hairdresser.


----------



## Trixie58

Chopped. There is still a crapload of breakage at my crown and the back middle of my head.  I couldnt bear to go as short as the breakage, my hair would be like an inch long. My broken hair still has four-five inches of catchup now. But i dont know if i can handle another chop 6 months from now. Does anyone know if my breakage spots will ever catch up on their own?

Anyway thoughts/comments appreciated. Bra is before, yellow shirt is after. About a 3-4 inch chop.


----------



## Seamonster

Trixie58 if you do mini trims of the broken hair, it will start to blend with the rest of your hair over the next 3-5 months. As long as it is healthy, it will become a part of the normal cycle of shed vs growing hair. So I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Angelicus

Well I think I hit a milestone. My airdried hair is at BSL. I will now start posting in the MBL thread because my goal is to have BSL hair when curled/MBL hair when air-dried. Thank you everyone who listened to all my whining and helped me along the way.


----------



## PureSilver

My my plans to get to BSL by June 2013 has been foiled because i suffered a major setback and i did a small trim i will post an update pic as soon take this sewin down. Hoping to do that next week.

My new date to hit BSL is December 2013 and i have all the will to make it work.


----------



## Incognitus

I wonder if I can get to full  bsl by this mid-Aug.... *sigh*


----------



## NikkiQ

***Question of the Day***
(I know...it's been a while!)

We're at the half way mark now ladies! Well almost. How is everyone feeling about their original date for making BSL? Have you changed your date? Moved it up or back? Why?


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> ***Question of the Day***
> (I know...it's been a while!)
> 
> We're at the half way mark now ladies! Well almost. How is everyone feeling about their original date for making BSL? Have you changed your date? Moved it up or back? Why?


 
I was cautious so I made my original date December 31st any way. I think I can still make if I get back to APL in June.


----------



## naturalagain2

NikkiQ said:


> ***Question of the Day***
> (I know...it's been a while!)
> 
> We're at the half way mark now ladies! Well almost. How is everyone feeling about their original date for making BSL? Have you changed your date? Moved it up or back? Why?



Don't really know yet I keep going back on forth. I'm debating whether to do a trim of 1" or 2" or maybe more  on Friday to get rid of the remaining heat damage I have. I would be BSL by Dec 31st if I only cut a little at a time like I've been doing over the past year. But I'm getting sick of the straight look on my natural styles at the ends. I may have to move my date to early next year unless I have some significant growth over the next six months.


----------



## Evolving78

i changed my date to June i think. i keep having nasty setbacks, so now i am just going to say December.


----------



## g.lo

I am being positive and keep my date to july to be be BSL/MBL! having palpittions just thinking of it! I don't want to think to much about it!


----------



## JosieLynn

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> (I know...it's been a while!)
> 
> We're at the half way mark now ladies! Well almost. How is everyone feeling about their original date for making BSL? Have you changed your date? Moved it up or back? Why?



So since I entered this challenge a little later, like late March I think I made my original date for BSL December, but I've been doing really well keeping my hair up in PS and sticking to my routine. So if it keeps growing like it did for me to reach APL I might actually make BSL earlier. I only had 3 in to BSL in March which means I might actually see some layers at BSL by like September. That would be awesome


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> (I know...it's been a while!)
> 
> We're at the half way mark now ladies! Well almost. How is everyone feeling about their original date for making BSL? Have you changed your date? Moved it up or back? Why?



I've been changing my BSL date since I got on this site haha. 

But I really am sticking with August and making sure I'm doing my due diligence to get there. I'm BASICALLY there now, but I will definitely be there by August. 

I always seem to have splits so I moved to August to give myself space and time to make BSL even with trimming.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> (I know...it's been a while!)
> 
> We're at the half way mark now ladies! Well almost. How is everyone feeling about their original date for making BSL? Have you changed your date? Moved it up or back? Why?



I think I chose Dec as my bsb length meet date and right now im sticking with it. My hair loves to be left alone so if I can do that till then I think ill make my goals!


----------



## RayRayFurious

I don't think I made a formal date but I think I can be full BSL by December.


----------



## koolkittychick

NikkiQ said:


> ***Question of the Day***
> (I know...it's been a while!)
> 
> We're at the half way mark now ladies! Well almost. How is everyone feeling about their original date for making BSL? Have you changed your date? Moved it up or back? Why?


I think I set my date for full BSL by December, and though I vacillate back and forth with exactly when it will happen, I think I am still on track to be fully, indisputably BSL by December, MBL is it reaches to the bottom of my bra strap. I must say though, it's just beginning to "feel" long to me, especially when I let it down and it brushes against my upper back; it makes me feel like a princess, as corny as that sounds! And the last time I wore it out at work (it was the first time I tried a successful braidout), I got so many compliments on the style and length (many were shocked to find I had so much hair!) that I blushed publicly, but secretly swelled with pride that all my hard work and hair-hiding sacrifice is paying off.


----------



## Guinan

I hope we all make bsl 2gether & start the mbl thread 2gether. My goal was july 21 (bday), but I don't think ill get 3-4inchs in 2mths. So I'm at least hoping by jan 1.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North

Angelicus said:


> Well I think I hit a milestone. My airdried hair is at BSL. I will now start posting in the MBL thread because my goal is to have BSL hair when curled/MBL hair when air-dried. Thank you everyone who listened to all my whining and helped me along the way.



Angelicus Congratultions, I think you should stick around till you reach BSL curly though 



NikkiQ said:


> ***Question of the Day***
> (I know...it's been a while!)
> 
> We're at the half way mark now ladies! Well almost. How is everyone feeling about their original date for making BSL? Have you changed your date? Moved it up or back? Why?



Initially my goal was to get to get to BSL by the first length check but that didn't happen . I went back to find my original post and compared where I was then to where I am now. It's kind of funny because I was feeling all meh about the growth of my hair, having serious bouts of hair anorexia and not being able to bare the thought any length checks, but it has not been as bad as I thought.

In my OP I stated that I was 3-4 inches away from BSL, at the last length check I reported that I was around 1.5 away from BSL  and that is with a trim , so yeah there's been some progress  I knew I wasn't going to do the second length check because I'll be too far into my stretch by then but my next TU is scheduled for a couple of days before the August one. I have changed my goal date to August and feel hopeful I can make it to MBL by the end of the year.

In other news, I've finally gotten my act together and got back to co-washing mid-week, I've actually just finished a co-wash. I did LCOB with my beloved grapeseed oil and avocado butter and I'm air drying in a single braid, I'm planning on wearing some sort of braid out up do when I go out tomorrow evening.


----------



## maninyee

NikkiQ & Tatilove, thanks for the advice guys. I'll try to find another stylist


----------



## gvin89

I's FREE!!!  Got my hair styled today after almost 10 weeks in box braids. That shampoo was fantastic and right on time...I almost fell asleep! Flat twists going to one side and ending in 2 strands is the style for the week.


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm gonna stick with my goal of making BSL in September for my birthday. Even though I cut a good bit off a few weeks ago, I'm staying positive lol

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

koolkittychick said:


> I think I set my date for full BSL by December, and though I vacillate back and forth with exactly when it will happen, I think I am still on track to be fully, indisputably BSL by December, MBL is it reaches to the bottom of my bra strap. I must say though, it's just beginning to "feel" long to me, especially when I let it down and it brushes against my upper back; it makes me feel like a princess, as corny as that sounds! And the last time I wore it out at work (it was the first time I tried a successful braidout), I got so many compliments on the style and length (many were shocked to find I had so much hair!) that I blushed publicly, but secretly swelled with pride that all my hard work and hair-hiding sacrifice is paying off.



you don't sound corny at all!  i am aiming for full BSL too.  i am BSB and i am pretty much at BSL, but i am going to just humble myself until i get everything back under control.  

but i still feel like i have short hair or like i still don't have enough to do a lot of the things i would like to comfortably.  i don't want to have to force my hair into certain hairstyles.  like i really want to wear a high bun without a lot of work.


----------



## bajandoc86

I dont know about BSL in 2013  I was hoping maybe some hairs would scrape BSL by Sept. Yah, No. So...grazing BSL Dec 31, 11:59 pm.


----------



## gvin89

bajandoc86 said:


> I dont know about BSL in 2013  I was hoping maybe some hairs would scrape BSL by Sept. Yah, No. So...grazing BSL Dec 31, 11:59 pm.



I feel you...realistically I don't think I'll get there. I think anemia is affecting my growth rate - it has decreased noticeably.


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> (I know...it's been a while!)
> 
> We're at the half way mark now ladies! Well almost. How is everyone feeling about their original date for making BSL? Have you changed your date? Moved it up or back? Why?



I think I said December simply because it's the end of the year. I don't know if I will make it by then but I do hope to be at least half way there. I haven't set a new date, just figuring I'll make it sometime in early 2014.


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> ***Question of the Day***
> (I know...it's been a while!)
> 
> We're at the half way mark now ladies! Well almost. How is everyone feeling about their original date for making BSL? Have you changed your date? Moved it up or back? Why?



Yay QOTD!!

I think I originally said December, but I think if I get my hair flat ironed I may be there at my next touch up in 3 weeks  

But now I want my hair to reach BSL unstretched -- I want to get out of the shower on wash day and know for sure it's BSL.  And I may trim a bit when I get my touch up so I think December is still the right time.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> (I know...it's been a while!)
> 
> We're at the half way mark now ladies! Well almost. How is everyone feeling about their original date for making BSL? Have you changed your date? Moved it up or back? Why?



My date was our anniversary August 6...I'm still hopeful. I need about 3-4 inches. I plan to stick to that date. Think i will length check tomorrow...to keep hope alive!!!

Suny


----------



## Seamonster

Hmmm, my longest layer is grazing APL, I think? At the end of June I will have an idea when I can expect to reach BSL. My crown is grazing neck length and I want that APL yesterday. 

All that matters is I am happy with my growth, my hair is getting thicker. My wash n go is chin length, wonder if it will be Neck or shoulder length by the end of the year. Growing natural hair is something new everyday.


----------



## coolsista-paris

I'll say i might reach my goal in december. Because fine hair is à pain in thé butt to retain i dont want to excite myself too much.

i.had cut my hair.to apl 2 months ago and its now à little past that. So i hope this bsl will happen.

Im.still wearing my flat ironned hair (i had dusted last week).

Ill keep dusting every 8 weeks.  hope to retain.


----------



## BraunSugar

To answer the QOTD: I should be comfortably resting at BSL by Septemberish. Maybe sooner? Not gonns sweat it though.

And I totally missed my BC anniversary.  It was May 29. Oh well.


----------



## NikkiQ

Taking the Celies down today to slap the hair into a bun after M&Sing. Gotta figure out how to braid the hair down flat for this weekend. We're supposed to go zip lining on Sunday for a birthday celebration and I don't think the helmets will fit over my hair unless it's as flat as possible


----------



## Evolving78

gvin89 said:


> I feel you...realistically I don't think I'll get there. I think anemia is affecting my growth rate - it has decreased noticeably.



gvin89
you taking your prenatals and iron?


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm the little engine that could around here. My  air dried hair is exactly 3 inches from the top of my bra.  I figured if I grow the average of 1/2" per month between June and November, I will meet my goal. Seeing that I grow less than the average monthly rate, I can make the difference up in December.  If I am to make BSL by 12/31, I have to be very strict with my regimen.  All I need is the Summer growth spurt to help a sista out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LadyRaider

I don't think I'm even APL yet. I just didn't want to be held back and wanted to go on with you cool kids. Sigh...

Hey... do y'all still use conditioner to "weigh down" your hair to keep your curl pattern? I used to do that and get pretty curls. But sometimes cheap conditioner has a funny "soap" smell. So I prefer to wash out the conditioner now. 

But now I don't get those big pretty curls. I just get um... my fuzzy curls. 

Sometimes I care. Sometimes I don't. 

What do y'all think? What conditioners do any of y'all use to stay in your hair like that?


----------



## NikkiQ

LadyRaider said:


> I don't think I'm even APL yet. I just didn't want to be held back and wanted to go on with you cool kids. Sigh...
> 
> *Hey... do y'all still use conditioner to "weigh down" your hair to keep your curl pattern?* I used to do that and get pretty curls. But sometimes cheap conditioner has a funny "soap" smell. So I prefer to wash out the conditioner now.
> 
> But now I don't get those big pretty curls. I just get um... my fuzzy curls.
> 
> Sometimes I care. Sometimes I don't.
> 
> What do y'all think? What conditioners do any of y'all use to stay in your hair like that?


 
LadyRaider I think a few ladies still do that, but I've never really tried it before. I always relied on gel. I'm too scared to try anything else and end up with a head of tangles. Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## Evolving78

dreading washing my hair, but it's gotta be done.  i removed two handfuls of hair before i put a plastic cap on for my oil treatment.  i am sitting under my bonnet dryer now.  i am going to use my mizani shampoo and my Nioxin conditioner.  i need something as light as possible.  the heavier the conditioner, the more it causes my strands to matt together.  i don't want no all night detangling session either.  and i am going to lightly flat iron my hair.  i still plan on wearing my bun.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo

I have a question and decided to ask it here because most of y'all have been APL before or is now while in the APL Challenge thread most of them are trying to get to APL...
I measure my hair by the front since it's easier for me (I rarely straighten my hair), how long is APL in the front? Do I need to wait until it is directly at my armpits in the front?

View attachment 211275

Here is my hair now...or should I just wait until I straighten it to check the back?


----------



## polished07

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm the little engine that could around here. My  air dried hair is exactly 3 inches from the top of my bra.  I figured if I grow the average of 1/2" per month between June and November, I will meet my goal. Seeing that I grow less than the average monthly rate, I can make the difference up in December.  If I am to make BSL by 12/31, I have to be very strict with my regimen.  All I need is the Summer growth spurt to help a sista out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



This sound like it came from out my head! In sticking to my regi I need those 3 inches plus it would be nice to make BSL by my 2 year nappiversary 37 month relaxer free mark !


----------



## Incognitus

NikkiQ said:


> ***Question of the Day***
> (I know...it's been a while!)
> 
> We're at the half way mark now ladies! Well almost. How is everyone feeling about their original date for making BSL? Have you changed your date? Moved it up or back? Why?




I think I'll technically be BSL by my goal (mid-August). Sometimes I wonder if I'll ever get that thick, full look. No matter how long it gets, my hair always seems so flimsy....


----------



## GrowAHead

NikkiQ said:


> ***Question of the Day***
> (I know...it's been a while!)
> 
> We're at the half way mark now ladies! Well almost. How is everyone feeling about their original date for making BSL? Have you changed your date? Moved it up or back? Why?



We'll see... I have only 2 relaxers left this year if I space them 14-16 weeks apart and I  maintain my reggie I'm still hoping for BSL by the end of the year. I have a little over an inch til BSL I think.  

I don't know how I'll feel at BSL, but right now I have hair-anorexia BAD


----------



## KiWiStyle

polished07 said:


> This sound like it came from out my head! In sticking to my regi I need those 3 inches plus it would be nice to make BSL by my 2 year nappiversary 37 month relaxer free mark !



polished07 you'll get those 3 inches and then some!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kinky curlygenie

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> **Question of the Day**
> (I know...it's been a while!)
> 
> We're at the half way mark now ladies! Well almost. How is everyone feeling about their original date for making BSL? Have you changed your date? Moved it up or back? Why?



So i think I'm on my way to BSL- Im still abwt 2inches away but my hair has got a bit thicker and my hair seems to be on the mend after a recent setback!! My hair was shedding ridiculously and I'm not a heavy shedder so I knew sumthin was up  

I think my original goal date was untill the end of year bit I was secretly hoping to be a bit closer but I can't complain too much though. I'm thinking maybe September that il reach BSL at normal growth - if I get a growth spurt then sooner  fingers crossed !!!!


----------



## Guinan

Hey ladies,

Well I'm considering switching to natural products. So I'm gradually replacing my old hair products w/ natural ones. So far I switched to a natural leave-in. It has shea butter & coconut oil in it. I decided 2 switch 2 more natural products, cause I feel like my hair is not responding well 2 reg products. I bought the leave-in from martindales, a natural market. It was alittle pricey, 11.99.  Its by Allafia. I really like the ingredients.

Any of u ladies use naturAl products? If so, any recommendations/suggestions?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

*********** I was trying to attach a pic of the ingredients, but its not letting me.


Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

pelohello said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Well I'm considering switching to natural products. So I'm gradually replacing my old hair products w/ natural ones. So far I switched to a natural leave-in. It has shea butter & coconut oil in it. I decided 2 switch 2 more natural products, cause I feel like my hair is not responding well 2 reg products. I bought the leave-in from martindales, a natural market. It was alittle pricey, 11.99.  Its by Allafia. I really like the ingredients.
> 
> Any of u ladies use naturAl products? If so, any recommendations/suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I converted over to using all natural products my favorite lines are
Shescentit, Bee Mine, Silk Dreams, Darcys and Marie Dean. all the products i have from those lines i love 
Darcys pumpkin seed condish is heaven sent, so are marie deans thick creamy moisturizers and masks. ooh i forgot about curl junkie and aubrey organics i love those to. i have so many non natural products that im going to use up a few of them and give the rest to friends and family (my sis is a stylist so she'll get the bulk) its a great decision to use all natural stuff for hair and body inside and out. Good luck

oh and if your hair is not responding to your old products you should try clarifying or chelating first. HTH


----------



## laylaaa

NikkiQ said:


> ***Question of the Day***
> (I know...it's been a while!)
> 
> We're at the half way mark now ladies! Well almost. How is everyone feeling about their original date for making BSL? Have you changed your date? Moved it up or back? Why?




I'm chopping 1.5 to 2" on June 13th so my original date of October 1st has to go but it's no biggie because BSL is going to be my present to myself on Christmas Day.


----------



## Guinan

lamaria211 said:


> I converted over to using all natural products my favorite lines are
> Shescentit, Bee Mine, Silk Dreams, Darcys and Marie Dean. all the products i have from those lines i love
> Darcys pumpkin seed condish is heaven sent, so are marie deans thick creamy moisturizers and masks. ooh i forgot about curl junkie and aubrey organics i love those to. i have so many non natural products that im going to use up a few of them and give the rest to friends and family (my sis is a stylist so she'll get the bulk) its a great decision to use all natural stuff for hair and body inside and out. Good luck



Thanks for the suggestions! I was looking @ the silk dreams line. I want to try out there conditioners w/ the protein in it. Where do u get the other products from? Have u noticed any difference in your hair since switching to better quality products? How do u handle the cost of the products? I think that's my biggest issue. I'm hoping that since the quality is better, I won't have to use as much, like I would reg products.

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## maninyee

NikkiQ said:


> ***Question of the Day***
> (I know...it's been a while!)
> 
> We're at the half way mark now ladies! Well almost. How is everyone feeling about their original date for making BSL? Have you changed your date? Moved it up or back? Why?



My goal date has been christmas, and it's still the same. I really need a relaxer but right now it looks like about 1.5 inches away!


----------



## lamaria211

pelohello said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! I was looking @ the silk dreams line. I want to try out there conditioners w/ the protein in it. Where do u get the other products from? Have u noticed any difference in your hair since switching to better quality products? How do u handle the cost of the products? I think that's my biggest issue. I'm hoping that since the quality is better, I won't have to use as much, like I would reg products.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.



No problem i like questions
I get all my natural handmades online or Target (they have Shea moisture i love their poo) Target also has Jane Carter. I love my hair so much more since using all natural products. It feels, looks and grows a whole lot healthier. The cost of natural products really bother me because even when i bought non natural products i spent a lot on them Kerastase, Keracare and Wen to name a few and those arent cheap. You get what you pay for. ZI would wait for sales and dont over do it, im a pj but its not necessary to have 30 deep conditioners find what works for you and buy on sale and in bulk it will be a lot cheaper that way


----------



## KiWiStyle

lamaria211 said:


> No problem i like questions
> I get all my natural handmades online or Target (they have Shea moisture i love their poo) Target also has Jane Carter. I love my hair so much more since using all natural products. It feels, looks and grows a whole lot healthier. The cost of natural products really bother me because even when i bought non natural products i spent a lot on them Kerastase, Keracare and Wen to name a few and those arent cheap. You get what you pay for. ZI would wait for sales and dont over do it, im a pj but its not necessary to have 30 deep conditioners find what works for you and buy on sale and in bulk it will be a lot cheaper that way



Good advise.  I also want to add that if you can wait, purchase them during Black Friday sales.  That way if you didn't like the product, you didn't pay full price.  OR buy sample sizes whenever possible.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> My date was our anniversary August 6...I'm still hopeful. I need about 3-4 inches. I plan to stick to that date. Think i will length check tomorrow...to keep hope alive!!!
> 
> Suny


 

Ok, this picture is huge I tried everything to upload it but ohhh well, here it is. I have a few scrappy ends that are touching the top of my linty bra...uggghhhh.....lol....

I am so excited it looks like I only need about 2 inches til BSL, I am refusing any trims and I am sticking to my August date!!!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ
i am dropping out of this challenge.  i had some huge knots and haven't been to sleep in the past 24 hour because of them.  i got fed up and cut my hair into a graduated bob.  i am NL and i am ok with that.  now i gotta go back to wrapping and roller setting.  no more bunning.  the shedding was just taking over and i couldn't deal anymore.

if you ladies don't mind, i would still like to hang out?  i won't be joining any other challenges. i am just going to enjoy my new length.


----------



## Evolving78

i will post pics soon!


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78 said:


> i will post pics soon!



What!!!

I can't wait to see the pics! I luvvvvvvv bobs. I wore one for 3yrs till I decided to grow my hair.


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> NikkiQ
> i am dropping out of this challenge.  i had some huge knots and haven't been to sleep in the past 24 hour because of them.  i got fed up and cut my hair into a graduated bob.  i am NL and i am ok with that.  now i gotta go back to wrapping and roller setting.  no more bunning.  the shedding was just taking over and i couldn't deal anymore.
> 
> if you ladies don't mind, i would still like to hang out?  i won't be joining any other challenges. i am just going to enjoy my new length.



I love bobs. I'll bet it is just too cute. You've got to do what's best for you. Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> I love bobs. I'll bet it is just too cute. You've got to do what's best for you. Glad you're enjoying it.



Cattypus1
pelohello

here is the pic of my new do!


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1
> pelohello
> 
> here is the pic of my new do!
> 
> http://s195.photobucket.com/user/sh...3-4831-9b84-577ad14da383_zpsebd548b1.jpg.html



Looks so healthy, beautiful!


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1
> pelohello
> 
> here is the pic of my new do!



Luvvvv it! It looks so healthy. I can't believe you did that urself.


----------



## NikkiQ

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1
> pelohello
> 
> here is the pic of my new do!
> 
> http://s195.photobucket.com/user/sh...3-4831-9b84-577ad14da383_zpsebd548b1.jpg.html



It looks great shortdub78!!! I hate that you're leaving us though.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> Looks so healthy, beautiful!



it feels healthy and i am loving my ends!  i straight went Angela Bassett Waiting To Exhale on my hair at 4something in the morning!


----------



## Evolving78

NikkiQ said:


> It looks great shortdub78!!! I hate that you're leaving us though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



you know i tried!  everybody is going to have hair down to their butt crack and i will be trailing along, but it's all good.  i feel better and it seems my shedding magically went away today. i hope it doesn't return tomorrow!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Nothing really new to report. I have been cowashing up to four times a week and wearing wash n gos. Its just so simple to do and since its hot, im getting lazy so keeping it simple is top priority!


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> it feels healthy and i am loving my ends!  i straight went Angela Bassett Waiting To Exhale on my hair at 4something in the morning!



Oh my...that could have ended badly, it looks like you did a great job. I love it!


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> Luvvvv it! It looks so healthy. I can't believe you did that urself.



thank you!
ikr!  i put my hair in a ponytail and started hacking away!  the stylist i went to trimmed the hairs i missed. i told her just to clean it, don't take any length away.

my hair feels extremely light. not weighed down at all and stayed stuck in my lipglass!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

shortdub78

I usually just lurk in here, but I had to come out of hiding to tell you that your hair is FIERCE! Frickin' FABULOUS! The shine, the shape, the cut.......


----------



## Evolving78

EnExitStageLeft said:


> shortdub78
> 
> I usually just lurk in here, but I had to come out of hiding to tell you that your hair is FIERCE! Frickin' FABULOUS! The shine, the shape, the cut.......



thank you! i'm trying to get my grown woman on like you!


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> (I know...it's been a while!)
> 
> We're at the half way mark now ladies! Well almost. How is everyone feeling about their original date for making BSL? Have you changed your date? Moved it up or back? Why?



I'm thinking positive to be BSL in the back December!


----------



## freckledface

shortdub78 u look good girl *snap snap*


----------



## polished07

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1
> pelohello
> 
> here is the pic of my new do!
> 
> http://s195.photobucket.com/user/sh...3-4831-9b84-577ad14da383_zpsebd548b1.jpg.html



I was just trying to keep up! This thread is swift your hair looks so healthy and lush!


----------



## GettingKinky

shortdub78 I love your haircut!  I'm sure it will be much easier to manage with all the PP shedding. I'm glad you're still going to hang out with us, but that shorter sleek cut is tempting me to relax and cut. I'm just going to have to hide my hair.


----------



## ImanAdero

Washing and going. 


I'll braid it before bed, but right now I'm channeling young Michael Jackson.


----------



## Evolving78

freckledface said:


> shortdub78 u look good girl *snap snap*





polished07 said:


> I was just trying to keep up! This thread is swift your hair looks so healthy and lush!





GettingKinky said:


> shortdub78 I love your haircut!  I'm sure it will be much easier to manage with all the PP shedding. I'm glad you're still going to hang out with us, but that shorter sleek cut is tempting me to relax and cut. I'm just going to have to hide my hair.



thank you ladies! you ladies are like family! and i just wanna see all of the progress and encourage you ladies like you encourage me!  GettingKinky, yes hide your hair!


----------



## Seamonster

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1
> pelohello
> 
> here is the pic of my new do!



Although I miss your hair because I have been watching it grow for 1 1/2 years; You look beautiful. I love the new haircut. Ooh, I bet your ends are so healthy.


----------



## Incognitus

I'm sure this has been asked before, but I wondering if Hairfinity is worth it.... What's the final concensus?


----------



## Seamonster

Looking at shortdubs new beautiful haircut got me thinking my hair cut is kinda wretched. Wish I had a stylist I could trust to even my hair up without hacking me into a setback.


----------



## Meritamen

I feel like I need a haircut but ain't no way am I going to cut shorter than APL ever! I just want to thicken up my hemline but it will have to wait until after I pass BSL. Anyway, I did a black rinse on my hair and I like it. Next time I need to use two boxes to really saturate my hair. The rinse got rid of the brown tinge and so now it looks like a natural black shade. I'm not brave enough to use the permenates yet.


----------



## NikkiQ

For today's zip lining adventure, the hair is in big braids with a bandana on. Hopefully the helmet can still fit over all of this


----------



## Evolving78

Meritamen said:


> I feel like I need a haircut but ain't no way am I going to cut shorter than APL ever! I just want to thicken up my hemline but it will have to wait until after I pass BSL. Anyway, I did a black rinse on my hair and I like it. Next time I need to use two boxes to really saturate my hair. The rinse got rid of the brown tinge and so now it looks like a natural black shade. I'm not brave enough to use the permenates yet.


i wanted blue black or even jet black so bad and she wouldn't do it.  she said it would look harsh and not natural.  well that was the look as was going for!  i love jet black hair!  it's so dramatic!  i have pulled off black many times and love it!



Seamonster said:


> Looking at shortdubs new beautiful haircut got me thinking my hair cut is kinda wretched. Wish I had a stylist I could trust to even my hair up without hacking me into a setback.



i was nervous about her evening my hair up for me.  i prayed she wouldn't give me a pixie cut!

thank you for the wonderful compliment! i saved the cut hair and put it in a baggy.  i hope to be BSL by 2015?....erplexed but i am going to enjoy this grow out. i would like to be a nice full SL be the end of the year.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1
> pelohello
> 
> here is the pic of my new do!
> 
> http://s195.photobucket.com/user/sh...3-4831-9b84-577ad14da383_zpsebd548b1.jpg.html



shortdub78 I'm sorry you have to drop out of this challenge :-(.  On a more positive note and in the words of my brother in-law, that bob is SMOKIN'!!!  Your hair is swangin' gorgeous, the color, the shine!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

I have to find a faster way to apply my DC. The relaxer method takes too long and I can tell that I am starting to get too lazy to keep it up. 

NikkiQ have fun zip lining!  Good luck with the helmet.


----------



## Phaer

Hi all! I've been mia due to work, but I now have to go back and read every post since April (oy ve). I've been in a serious hide my hair personal challenge, I installed kinky twist, I will remove at the end of June, post pictures and re-install.  I removed a twist and did a pull test, and it touched my bra strap. I am not celebrating in case when I take out my twists, I have to cut, or in case I just happened to pull the one piece of hair that reaches my bra strap.  In any case, I am still allowing myself the full year to reach bsl.


----------



## ImanAdero

I don't know if its the last time I straightened my hair... But my texture isn't actually 3C/4A. More like 4A/4B. There MIGHT be some 3C in the back. But it's actually not very coilly at all. More so cottony. 

Hmmm... The more you know lol. 

Still washing and going.


----------



## Guinan

So excited, I can see my "V" when my hair is curly!!


----------



## GettingKinky

When I pull on my hair it reaches the bottom of my bra strap! But I'm not going to post a picture because 

1) I'm not coordinated enough to pull on my hair and take a picture 
2) I'm not going to claim BSL until it reaches without pulling 

Maybe I'll be there if I flat iron after I get my touch up in a few weeks.  Just in time for our June check in.


----------



## glamazon386

I just length checked my blow dried hair  and I'm about 2.5 inches away. I thought I was closer than than for some reason.


----------



## Meritamen

I don't know what happened and I'm not complaining but I think my hair just went through, or is going through, a growth spurt. I don't know if it from having a better diet or that the summer is when my hair grows faster but I'll take it.  I guess I'm at full APL now. BSL doesn't seem too far away but let's not get carried away with excitement. 


shortdub78 said:


> i wanted blue black or even jet black so bad and she wouldn't do it.  she said it would look harsh and not natural.  well that was the look as was going for!  i love jet black hair!  it's so dramatic!  i have pulled off black many times and love it!


Jet black looks awesome plus it makes hair look incredibly healthy too. I haven't decided which kind of black I want. I went to the store with the mind of getting black dye not realizing that there are more options besides jet black. lol For now I just wanted to get rid of the brown tinge in my hair.


----------



## LadyRaider

I went to Ulta yesterday for some Tresseme Naturals to have some cheap conditioner to leave in my hair sometimes. 

I also kind of wanted to try the Ouidad Co-Wash. It's so expensive though, so I chickened out. I asked about something similar and she didn't, but she gave me THREE free ouidad products. Wow! 

Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 2.5 oz
12 minute Deep Treatment 2.5 oz
 Heat and Humidity Gel 6 oz.

WOW!

On my receipt the Deep Treatment was 26.00! (discounted to 0.0)

I think I paid 12 dollars for a 2.5 oz of the Heat and Humidity Gel at Sephora!

I hit the hair care jackpot!


----------



## lamaria211

Got my hair braided by my Sis today(just my own hair) going to try and keep them in for at least 2 weeks hopefully longer


----------



## Froreal3

Just shampooed and did a quick dc with Vanilla Silk...smells divine. Sprayed a bit of Aphogee Green Tea and used Darcy's Pumpkin Seed condish as my leave in. Grapeseed for the O in LOC. Now airdrying in some Celies. May do some twists with braided roots when I have time. But I will most likely throw it in a bun in the am because I have to get up for work.

As for yesterday's question, I think I may reach BSL in September.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## NikkiQ

Heyyy ladies! Zip lining was amazing today!!!! It was so much fun and the helmet fit 







Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Incognitus said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but I wondering if Hairfinity is worth it.... What's the final concensus?



I love hairfinity!!! I have thicker hair that is noticeably more healthy. My new growth has grown in much faster as well. Hth!!!


----------



## jprayze

lamaria211 said:


> Got my hair braided by my Sis today(just my own hair) going to try and keep them in for at least 2 weeks hopefully longer



Did you get minibraids?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

shortdub78 said:


> Cattypus1
> pelohello
> 
> here is the pic of my new do!
> 
> http://s195.photobucket.com/user/sh...3-4831-9b84-577ad14da383_zpsebd548b1.jpg.html



I love love love it! Bobs are perfect summer time dos! I hope the shedding finally stops and I definitely think we need you to hang around in here. You'll be enjoying your cut and before you know it, it'll be growing out on you.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I love hairfinity!!! I have thicker hair that is noticeably more healthy. My new growth has grown in much faster as well. Hth!!!



Honestly I didn't think it worked. I tried it for three months straight and didn't notice an increase in length. I would check out the overall reviews. For some I believe they are attributing their average 1/2 inch of growth to HairFinity. It may give you the 1/2 inch faster but not additional growth IMO. My hair personally responded very well to GNC's hair, skin, and nails. I got them on sale and have been very pleased. I hope that review helps you.

Happy Hair Growth to you!

I'm sorry  SincerelyBeautiful, I meant to reply to Incognitus.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> (I know...it's been a while!)
> 
> We're at the half way mark now ladies! Well almost. How is everyone feeling about their original date for making BSL? Have you changed your date? Moved it up or back? Why?



I think my original date may have been August or October? I don't remember now, but since the boyfriend and I are talking about getting married November 1st I REALLY REALLY want to make BSL and beyond by then.  Like I've put myself on a strict 5 month hair challenge of no slip-ups straight protective styling and m&s until then. I don't mind sacrificing enjoying for the summer to be bangin and swangin for November!  So far no setbacks so hopefully I'll be fine.


----------



## naturalagain2

Well Friday my hair dresser wouldn't let me cut all my heat damage off. She told me that it varies throughout my hair but it's more on the right side. She said that it still curls and felt that we should continue to gradually cut it off. She said I have up to 2" in some areas so I told her to give me a 1/2" trim all around. She DC'd my hair and I told her to bun it after blowdrying and trimming me. I went home and did a bantu knot out for the weekend.

Last night I put my hair in twist. I bunned it so it would hide the straight ends. I plan to wear it until Sunday then wear a twist out. This morning I put Rosemary Growth essentials pomade on my scalp.


----------



## Evolving78

naturalagain2 said:


> Well Friday my hair dresser wouldn't let me cut all my heat damage off. She told me that it varies throughout my hair but it's more on the right side. She said that it still curls and felt that we should continue to gradually cut it off. She said I have up to 2" in some areas so I told her to give me a 1/2" trim all around. She DC'd my hair and I told her to bun it after blowdrying and trimming me. I went home and did a bantu knot out for the weekend.
> 
> Last night I put my hair in twist. I bunned it so it would hide the straight ends. I plan to wear it until Sunday then wear a twist out. This morning I put Rosemary Growth essentials pomade on my scalp.



wow!  she wanted to work with your hair and not just cut if off?  you got a good one!  i'm happy for you!  the stylist i had didn't wanna recommend any products to me.  i'm like help a sista out! i'm trying to get my hair in order.  i always recommend product to my clients.  i want them to continue working on what we are trying to achieve.  i don't want what they do at home to be counterproductive to what i do.  plus i feel like clients are walking billboards!  i would still come to her 2x a month and come to her for my relaxer.


----------



## KiWiStyle

naturalagain2 said:


> Well Friday my hair dresser wouldn't let me cut all my heat damage off. She told me that it varies throughout my hair but it's more on the right side. She said that it still curls and felt that we should continue to gradually cut it off. She said I have up to 2" in some areas so I told her to give me a 1/2" trim all around. She DC'd my hair and I told her to bun it after blowdrying and trimming me. I went home and did a bantu knot out for the weekend.
> 
> Last night I put my hair in twist. I bunned it so it would hide the straight ends. I plan to wear it until Sunday then wear a twist out. This morning I put Rosemary Growth essentials pomade on my scalp.



She's a good stylist. My dd's hair was damaged by a stylist and I made the decision to trim over time as well.  Her length has since thanked me for it.  Like your hair, her hair was damaged in only some spots but some areas had damage all the way to the scalp.  I was so made I cussed for over a month about about it and vowed to never ever let anyone else touch her hair again.  Her hair could be more than three inches longer than what it is now.  It's been just over 1 year and she still have some long straight strands and ends. I think one more inch and most if not all of her ends will be thick and lush!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> Heyyy ladies! Zip lining was amazing today!!!! It was so much fun and the helmet fit
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



I love zip lining and so want to do it outside. My SO and I did it in the underground caverns. It was amazing.


----------



## NikkiQ

Underground caves??! OOooh I bet that was awesome Cattypus1


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Morning ladies! I have been cowashing like crazy for the past week. My new growth is outta control and my hair has like three different textures going on in there lol. Im maintaining pretty well though. I cowashed and deep conditioned today now im rocking a wash n go. I love wash n go's and i still love my knot outs!!


----------



## Guinan

Hey Ladies!!

I finally washed my hair yesterday. I've have been re-evaluating my reggie/products and I was reading the ingredients of my HE Hello Hydration conditioner & realized it is not a DC I have been using it as a DC since Feb. The conditioner is great but as soon as my hair dries it becomes dry. So I looked in my stash & saw that I still had some Queen Helene & used that. 

Today my hair looks & feels AMAZING!!! For the 1st time yesterday, I did a ACV rinse using Braggs & it made my hair feel so good. I also tried out my new natural leave-in from Alaffia(sp). That stuff is AMAZING too! My hair is sooo moisturized & soft. I think this will be my def staple for a leave-in. lamaria211, I really loving these natural products. Once I run out of my Queen Helene I plan on looking for a natural DC or make my own. I think I'll give Silk Dream a try. My hair is def responding better & differently using more of natural products. 

Happy Growing Ladies!!


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> Underground caves??! OOooh I bet that was awesome Cattypus1



Yes, it really was. I'm dying to do it in a rain forest somewhere. Ever since I saw Medicine Man that has been on my bucket list. Where did you zip line?


----------



## NikkiQ

Cattypus1 said:


> Yes, it really was. I'm dying to do it in a rain forest somewhere. Ever since I saw Medicine Man that has been on my bucket list. Where did you zip line?


 
Cattypus1 we were at Toro Verde in the middle of the island here. It was great.


----------



## gvin89

For my swimmers - do you all clarify after each swim session? DD will swim weekly during camp and I'm trying to figure out the best way to handle her hair. I will probably cornrow it at 2 week intervals or just do it every week. I welcome any suggestions you all may have.


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> Cattypus1 we were at Toro Verde in the middle of the island here. It was great.



Did you take more pics...I know this is off topic but I'd love to see them.


----------



## NikkiQ

Cattypus1 said:


> Did you take more pics...I know this is off topic but I'd love to see them.


----------



## Cattypus1

Thank you so much!


----------



## NikkiQ

You're welcome Cattypus1! I just uploaded the pics from my camera onto FB. It was so gorgeous out there.


----------



## NikkiQ

Guess I'll finally get around to washing my hair today. Every time I think about doing something different with it, I always talk myself out of it and say "eh...I'll just stick to my braids"


----------



## Evolving78

gvin89 said:


> For my swimmers - do you all clarify after each swim session? DD will swim weekly during camp and I'm trying to figure out the best way to handle her hair. I will probably cornrow it at 2 week intervals or just do it every week. I welcome any suggestions you all may have.



there is a swim cap that keeps water out.  i would get a regular swim cap and this special swim cap.  i will get Nonie in here for the info!

Nonie, remember that swimming cap you posted about a year or two ago?


----------



## gvin89

shortdub78 said:


> @gvin89
> you taking your prenatals and iron?



shortdub78, I take my prenatals, but not my iron . I'm a slacker and need to get it together.


----------



## Evolving78

gvin89 said:


> shortdub78, I take my prenatals, but not my iron . I'm a slacker and need to get it together.



get on that!  i think taking that iron saved my life when i started hemorrhaging.


----------



## NikkiQ

*sigh* Really thinking about getting a BKT soon. These SSKs are taking over my hair and no matter what I do, they keep coming. I love my natural hair, but I don't think I can deal with this for much longer.


----------



## keranikki

NikkiQ said:


> *sigh* Really thinking about getting a BKT soon. These SSKs are taking over my hair and no matter what I do, they keep coming. I love my natural hair, but I don't think I can deal with this for much longer.



What's a BKT?


----------



## NikkiQ

keranikki it's a Brazilian Keratin Treatment


----------



## daae

such pretty pictures NikkiQ


----------



## DaLady82

NikkiQ said:


> keranikki it's a Brazilian Keratin Treatment



Wow. See how much I know. I figured it meant box kit texturizer. (Probably spelled wrong)


----------



## Nonie

shortdub78 said:


> there is a swim cap that keeps water out.  i would get a regular swim cap and this special swim cap.  i will get Nonie in here for the info!
> 
> Nonie, remember that swimming cap you posted about a year or two ago?



shortdub78, gvin89, I talk about that cap (thanks to LatterGlory) in this post but you may find the whole thread useful *gvin89*. This is the link to the thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=611571


----------



## keranikki

NikkiQ said:


> keranikki it's a Brazilian Keratin Treatment



I did a BKT once. I used Silk Elements from Sally's Beauty Supply. It worked pretty well for DIY. It's just a lot of work!


----------



## Incognitus

I've had my hair braided in a beehive for about 8 weeks now, and I'm afraid to unbraid it! I'm scared of the breakage and tangles that may await me.... Any tips?

Will oiling my hair before unbraiding it help at all?


----------



## keranikki

Incognitus said:


> I've had my hair braided in a beehive for about 8 weeks now, and I'm afraid to unbraid it! I'm scared of the breakage and tangles that may await me.... Any tips?
> 
> Will oiling my hair before unbraiding it help at all?



Yes it will! I prefer olive oil. If you want something a little lighter try coconut. If your hair is fine, try grapeseed oil.


----------



## lamaria211

Incognitus said:


> I've had my hair braided in a beehive for about 8 weeks now, and I'm afraid to unbraid it! I'm scared of the breakage and tangles that may await me.... Any tips?
> 
> Will oiling my hair before unbraiding it help at all?



Use your fav oil and condish mix and put on a plastic cap for an hr or two before you try and take them out. HTH
Come back and tell me how it goes whichever method you decide because my hair is also braided and im trying to keep them in for as long as possible


----------



## Guinan

Moisturized & sealed tonight. Tis All


----------



## BraunSugar

NikkiQ said:


> *sigh* Really thinking about getting a BKT soon. These SSKs are taking over my hair and no matter what I do, they keep coming. I love my natural hair, but I don't think I can deal with this for much longer.



You gotta do whatever is convenient for you.  I'm looking into some options for myself. I may try a BKT or some kind of smoothing treatment.  I'm not going to wear my hair straight, but I want something that makes my hair more manageable for me.


----------



## ImanAdero

Converted the twists I put in into braids. This will in a week or two be converted into extension Janet Jackson-esque braids OR Marley twists. 

Just gonna LOC through it all.


----------



## gvin89

Nonie said:


> shortdub78, gvin89, I talk about that cap (thanks to LatterGlory) in this post but you may find the whole thread useful gvin89. This is the link to the thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=611571



Thanks shortdub78 & Nonie. I appreciate the info!


----------



## Incognitus

NikkiQ said:


> *sigh* Really thinking about getting a BKT soon. *These SSKs are taking over my hair and no matter what I do, they keep coming. *I love my natural hair, but I don't think I can deal with this for much longer.





BraunSugar said:


> You gotta do whatever is convenient for you.  *I'm looking into some options for myself. I may try a BKT or some kind of smoothing treatment.*  I'm not going to wear my hair straight, but I want something that makes my hair more manageable for me.



NikkiQ BraunSugar

Ditto and Ditto. I keep on trimming off the SSKs, only for them to come back...and have to trim _again_.  At this rate, my hair is going to stay this length forever. It seems like I had so much more retention at the  beginning of my HHJ. It's made me tempted to look into texlaxing (which I really don't want to do). Maybe a BKT, but all I know about BKTs is that sometimes your hair does not revert back. I need to research BKTs and other smoothing options (didn't know others existed).


----------



## Angel of the North

Co-washed my hair on Sunday, DC'd and LCOB (this has been doing wonders for protecting my ends). I thought I needed to dust but my ends still unravel when I put my hair in a single braid, I will probably dust in 3-4 weeks. I am still trying out rinsing out my DC with a rinse out conditioner after letting the DC cool for 10 - 15 mins, I've noticed that my hair has more slip and I feel like I'm getting more out of my DC. I will be able to access if there is an overall improvement to the condition of my hair after doing this for a longer period of time.

I want to start co-washing 3 x per week as the weather has started to improve, I'm hoping this will help me to keep my NG tame and increase my moisture levels (it will be a bonus if it helps in the growth dept. too). Increasing the co-washing will also help me to use up products.

I am still taking the Priteva and yesterday I increased to 2 a day, it's only been a couple of weeks, so far the most obvious thing I have noticed is that I hardly lost any hair on wash day, the Priteva is the only thing I can attribute that to. My NG is really manageable (I'm 12 wks post), I don't know if this is down to the new DC method I'm using or if the Priteva has anything to do with that as well. I hope I continue to see improvements.


----------



## NikkiQ

Incognitus said:


> @NikkiQ @BraunSugar
> 
> Ditto and Ditto. I keep on trimming off the SSKs, only for them to come back...and have to trim _again_.  At this rate, my hair is going to stay this length forever. It seems like I had so much more retention at the beginning of my HHJ. It's made me tempted to look into texlaxing (which I really don't want to do). Maybe a BKT, but all I know about BKTs is that sometimes your hair does not revert back. I need to research BKTs and other smoothing options (didn't know others existed).


 
I'm browsing the BKT threads on here to see which ones the ladies are raving about that are formaldehyde free. I just need something to help making dealing with my hair and these knots a lot easier. Out here, the humidity kills any style I do and I don't want to see what kind of mess will happen if I start to wash n go more.


----------



## jprayze

Good morning! Seems like I haven't checked in for a while. I started drinking bamboo leaf tea this month. Glad to get the silicia in without taking another supplement. Hoping it will give me a boost to get back to APL by the end of the month, so I can work on BSL for the remainder of the year.


----------



## deedoswell

Hi!!!  I'm just checking in also.  Been busy; mom not well.  So, I'm going to go back about three thread pages and see what I missed!  Last time I posted I had trimmed my hair so I think I might pass this months length check and wait for the next.


----------



## Evolving78

deedoswell said:


> Hi!!!  I'm just checking in also.  Been busy; mom not well.  So, I'm going to go back about three thread pages and see what I missed!  Last time I posted I had trimmed my hair so I think I might pass this months length check and wait for the next.



i hope your mommy gets better soon.


----------



## deedoswell

shortdub78 said:


> NikkiQ
> i am dropping out of this challenge.  i had some huge knots and haven't been to sleep in the past 24 hour because of them.  i got fed up and cut my hair into a graduated bob.  i am NL and i am ok with that.  now i gotta go back to wrapping and roller setting.  no more bunning.  the shedding was just taking over and i couldn't deal anymore.
> 
> if you ladies don't mind, i would still like to hang out?  i won't be joining any other challenges. i am just going to enjoy my new length.



Of course we don't mind you hanging out with us!!!  I know how you feel.  Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do!  Enjoy your new style!


----------



## naturalagain2

I oiled my scalp this morning with my oil mix. Then moisturized my twist with bask hair milk and sealed my ends with sweet simplicity hair styler (I love this stuff).


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

This is absolutely beautiful! I would stay outside if my surroundings looked like this!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> *sigh* Really thinking about getting a BKT soon. These SSKs are taking over my hair and no matter what I do, they keep coming. I love my natural hair, but I don't think I can deal with this for much longer.



After two years and one month, my head landed in a bucket of lye and came out texlaxed. I have never looked back and I enjoy my hair way more.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Hey Ladies!
Everyone's hair looks great!! Even if you've had to trim more than you wanted, you're still keeping hair health at the top of the list and that's most important. 

I've learned a valuable lesson of swimming at 9 weeks post
 Can u say tangled and knots city?? Didn't matter that I deep conditioned for hours, my hair was mad!!! I did the best detangle I could and a 
rollerset.

I will try to keep my roots fairly straight until I self texlax on Saturday. Y'all it was something fierce and crunchy! My bf looked and shook his head...literally there were no words for this hard mess!!


----------



## growbaby

gvin89 said:


> For my swimmers - do you all clarify after each swim session? DD will swim weekly during camp and I'm trying to figure out the best way to handle her hair. I will probably cornrow it at 2 week intervals or just do it every week. I welcome any suggestions you all may have.



I clarify every time, i mix 1/2 part clarifying shampoo and 1/2 moisturizing poo in my hands.


----------



## Froreal3

I think I'm happy my twists are shoulder length and I have a pony tail, which I had never had before, but I'm greedy. I want more.











Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Incognitus

NikkiQ said:


> I'm browsing the BKT threads on here to see which ones the ladies are raving about that are formaldehyde free. I just need something to help making dealing with my hair and these knots a lot easier. Out here, the humidity kills any style I do and I don't want to see what kind of mess will happen if I start to wash n go more.



@NikkiQ I spent the wee hours of the morning searching through the various BKT threads. I couldn't find too many pics of naturals who did a BKT. I'm still a bit confused. I want my hair to revert, but I want to be able to wear it straight with body (kind of like in pics below).










I still have a few questions, like:

How often can/should you apply a BKT?
How long does the effects last?
When I do weekly cowash or wash hair, do I have flat iron again or does it remain straight?


----------



## kinky curlygenie

Incognitus said:
			
		

> @NikkiQ I spent the wee hours of the morning searching through the various BKT threads. I couldn't find too many pics of naturals who did a BKT. I'm still a bit confused. I want my hair to revert, but I want to be able to wear it straight with body (kind of like in pics below).
> 
> I still have a few questions, like:
> 
> How often can/should you apply a BKT?
> How long does the effects last?
> When I do weekly cowash or wash hair, do I have flat iron again or does it remain straight?



You have the same idea as I do because I wouldn't want to wear my hair straight all the time. Iv been toying with the idea of using BKT but not sure just yet!! 

From what I have read it seems that this treatment can last up to 3months. You have to wait 3-4 days before you wet the hair wash etc but after that you are free to wash/cowash as much as you like but you must use sulphate free shampoo. I'm not sure whether you use blowdry or flatiron to get the straightness back?? Hopefully other ladies will chime in but that's what iv read so far but there are threads on here some where- gd luck and let me know if you decide to go for it  hhg


----------



## NikkiQ

Found out yesterday that while I'm home for July 4th, my old promo boss wants me to work a few events for Essence. Lawd yall I haven't did a promo in over a year!! Time to find a good wig again


----------



## keranikki

kinky curlygenie said:


> You have the same idea as I do because I wouldn't want to wear my hair straight all the time. Iv been toying with the idea of using BKT but not sure just yet!!
> 
> From what I have read it seems that this treatment can last up to 3months. You have to wait 3-4 days before you wet the hair wash etc but after that you are free to wash/cowash as much as you like but you must use sulphate free shampoo. I'm not sure whether you use blowdry or flatiron to get the straightness back?? Hopefully other ladies will chime in but that's what iv read so far but there are threads on here some where- gd luck and let me know if you decide to go for it  hhg



NikkiQ, after you mentioned wanting to get a BKT, I did some research of my own. There seems to be three types of BKTs: formaldehyde, formaldehyde free, and 30 day kits. The formaldehyde versions (Inoar) keep your hair mildly straight for up to 12 weeks. Formaldehyde free (Design Essentials) allows your hair to be curly or straight, doesn't change curl pattern, and lasts up to 12 weeks. The 30 day kits (Silk Elements) allows your hair to be curly or straight, but only lasts roughly 4 weeks. Hope this helps.  HHJ!


----------



## Guinan

Getting ready to cowash. I'm pre-conditioning with Amla Oil for 30 min w/ a shower cap, then I'm going to cowash with HE hello hydration. 

I went to my local natural market (I'm addicted) & saw that they sell redmound clay. Has anyone used it for their hair? If so, any reviews?

I'm trying to decide if a mid-week cowash is necessary for my hair. Even though my hair likes it, I'm trying to figure out if its necessary if I'm still getting the same results w/o the extra fuss. We'll see

HHJ!


----------



## NikkiQ

keranikki said:


> @NikkiQ, after you mentioned wanting to get a BKT, I did some research of my own. There seems to be three types of BKTs: formaldehyde, formaldehyde free, and 30 day kits. The formaldehyde versions (Inoar) keep your hair mildly straight for up to 12 weeks. Formaldehyde free (Design Essentials) allows your hair to be curly or straight, doesn't change curl pattern, and lasts up to 12 weeks. The 30 day kits (Silk Elements) allows your hair to be curly or straight, but only lasts roughly 4 weeks. Hope this helps. HHJ!


 
keranikki thank you SO much for that info!!! I definitely will look into Design Essentials and Silk Elements. I don't want anything permanent and want the option of wearing my hair curly. Off to find reviews!


----------



## fifigirl

Current Length
SL
Texture - Relaxed
BSL goal month- DECEMBER
Current Regime
Daily- moisturise and seal with oils.....I do this sometimes twice a day if I feel my hair is thirsty
Prepoo once a week with castor oil, coconut oil, grape seed oil or hair trigger
Shampoo once a week with Aphogee deep moisture
Deep Condition with heat using Silk Dreams Vanilla Dream moisture OR ORS Hair Mayonnaise OR Aphogee 2 step
I practise GHE every other day
Massage castor oil on my scalp every other day
Styling choices - buns, braid outs, pony tails.....may try wigs at some point
Practicing no direct heat since May 10th and therefore air dry my hair
Take vitamins to optimize my hair growth- using Perfectil hair, skin and nails at the moment but starting GNC ultra nourish next week as soon as it's delivered.
What do you plan on changing to make it to BSL?
I intend to stretch my relaxers as I used to retouch every 6-8 weeks but I'm aiming for 10-12 weeks now.
I will have to send my pictures in when I get to work tomorrow as I tried to upload on my iPad but was unable to

Wish me luck everyone!


----------



## KiWiStyle

fifigirl said:


> Current Length
> SL
> Texture - Relaxed
> BSL goal month- DECEMBER
> Current Regime
> Daily- moisturise and seal with oils.....I do this sometimes twice a day if I feel my hair is thirsty
> Prepoo once a week with castor oil, coconut oil, grape seed oil or hair trigger
> Shampoo once a week with Aphogee deep moisture
> Deep Condition with heat using Silk Dreams Vanilla Dream moisture OR ORS Hair Mayonnaise OR Aphogee 2 step
> I practise GHE every other day
> Massage castor oil on my scalp every other day
> Styling choices - buns, braid outs, pony tails.....may try wigs at some point
> Practicing no direct heat since May 10th and therefore air dry my hair
> Take vitamins to optimize my hair growth- using Perfectil hair, skin and nails at the moment but starting GNC ultra nourish next week as soon as it's delivered.
> What do you plan on changing to make it to BSL?
> I intend to stretch my relaxers as I used to retouch every 6-8 weeks but I'm aiming for 10-12 weeks now.
> I will have to send my pictures in when I get to work tomorrow as I tried to upload on my iPad but was unable to
> 
> Wish me luck everyone!



Good luck and welcome to the challenge fifigirl!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

fifigirl!!


----------



## ImanAdero

My hair is snapping like crazy. 


I think I need to get a good protein treatment in next time I wash. 

And no more washing and going. I so wish I could, but I feel like my hair is paying a small price for not putting my hair in a style.


----------



## jprayze

I was going to get my hair done, just a roller set but I've been working out so much that there's no need.  Smh!  I am trying to wear a bikini in Mexico for labor day weekend.  Pray for me!

My blow out lasted 2 weeks but just barely.  My ends are still nice and blunt from the trim.  My mom weave checked me bc they were so blunt lol 

I think I will use Wen for the first time tonight and then do my regular Twistout for the weekend!


----------



## lamaria211

Loving the simplicity of my corn braids. I just spray n seal every day!


----------



## growbaby

Just did a HOT followed by aphogee 2 min reconstructor now under the dryer with a deep conditioning masque.. My hair has been put on the back burner for the last 3 weeks


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm gonna give the Silk Elements KeraPro Smoothing kit a try. Pretty good reviews and I have nothing to lose. I'm over fighting these knots and frizz all the time.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> I was going to get my hair done, just a roller set but I've been working out so much that there's no need.  Smh!  I am trying to wear a bikini in Mexico for labor day weekend.  Pray for me!
> 
> My blow out lasted 2 weeks but just barely.  My ends are still nice and blunt from the trim.  My mom weave checked me bc they were so blunt lol
> 
> I think I will use Wen for the first time tonight and then do my regular Twistout for the weekend!



I feel asleep last night.  No Wash Day!  I will tonight.  I'm going to brew some tea for a tea rinse.  Yay!!!  I think I will do a regular black tea today.


----------



## naturalagain2

Gonna try to go another week with these two strand twist. I put Rosemary growth essential pomade on my scalp and put my twist in a banana clip this morning. I ordered some wooden and buffalo horn hair forks today. I can't wait to try them!


----------



## NikkiQ

This is supposed to be the time of the month where I try to blow out and/or flat iron my hair. But let's be honest here...I suck at straightening my hair. And I don't think it's really gonna make that big of a difference if I try to introduce my hair to heat or not. When it gets done for Christmas, more than likely it's gonna fluff up like always.


----------



## Seamonster

ImanAdero Did you do something new to your hair to cause to snap off?


----------



## NikkiQ

Any hair plans this weekend ladies?? Everybody has been so quiet today!


----------



## ImanAdero

Seamonster 


I think it's because I did a wash and go. (And only put it in a puff and slept in an oversized cap as opposed to braiding it up). 

So it knots I try I take it out, it snaps. Otherwise I didn't so anything differently other then the wng.


----------



## Seamonster

^ I never understood how people could just pineapple and go to sleep without getting knots and tangles. Even when I wear a wash n go it gets moisturized, sealed, placed in three large plaits, and covered in a silk or baggy before bed.


----------



## fifigirl

Last night was my wash day so I washed my hair and Dc'd with Aphogee Protein treatment as I noticed my hair needed some protein as I didn't treat it after my relaxer over 3 weeks ago. Went under my hooded dryer for about 10 minutes on highest setting. Rinsed it out and DC'd again with Silky dreams vanilla dream mixed with coconut oil to add some moisture, sat under my hooded dryer for 15 more minutes and then washed it off. My hair felt stronger but moisturized. I air dried after using doogro leave in conditioner it whilst sitting in front of my standing fan and then used some Shea butter onthe length, tucked it in using some bob pins to hold it in place, tied my silk scarf and went to bed. 
I'm very happy with how healthy my hair feels.


----------



## Incognitus

Okay, after hours of research I've narrowed my BKT choice down to QOD Max Organiq or Design Essentials. Now I just have to get a list together of the compatible shampoos, conditioners, and leave-ins. I wonder if a sulfur mix will interfere with a BKT. Hmm, off the research...


----------



## jprayze

I need braids or a weave because I feel like I dont have the time to style my hair anymore!

Hoping to get tree braids by the end of this month...


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Big hair plans today: a much needed relaxer at ten weeks three days post! Its going down as soon as I get off work. A delicious deep condition to boot and I should be great. May even flat iron my hair, who knows. Anyway, I'm good and ready!


----------



## Froreal3

My hair is in medium/small twists, so I think I will try to keep these in for a few more days. I co-washed the other day, so that made them start to look a little ratty. I can never co-wash my hair in twists and expect them to stay looking good.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Any hair plans this weekend ladies?? Everybody has been so quiet today!



I know! Where's everybody?? Sunday I plan on shampooing & DCing. Trying to decide if I should use 2min Aphogee & ACV. 

My hair seems to be growing. The front of my hair is starting to touch my cleavage. Hopefully I can keep the retention by the time I relax in September. It always seems like my hair will grow but by the time I do an official length check, the retention just disappears. 

HHJ


----------



## Guinan

We need sum hair porn! Anyone have any new styles, old styles, blow outs wng etc... I need my fix


----------



## keranikki

NikkiQ said:


> Any hair plans this weekend ladies?? Everybody has been so quiet today!



I'm currently pre-pooing my hair with V05 Moisture Milk conditioner, Aussie 3 minute miracle,  and olive oil. I plan on using a different BKT this time,  the Ion Smooth Solutions (formaldehyde free). Compared to Silk Elements, it's supposed to last longer, up to 12 weeks. I'll keep you posted on how it comes out.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yesss!!!! Please keep us updated keranikki! I wanna see pics too.


----------



## keranikki

Incognitus said:


> Okay, after hours of research I've narrowed my BKT choice down to QOD Max Organiq or Design Essentials. Now I just have to get a list together of the compatible shampoos, conditioners, and leave-ins. I wonder if a sulfur mix will interfere with a BKT. Hmm, off the research...



Sodium Chloride breaks down the BKT, avoid shampoos & conditioners with this ingredient.


----------



## koolkittychick

just took down my hair from a two-day old bun to finger detangle and pre-poo before I wash, and I must say I am feeling it today.  Just for giggles I measured my growth from the roots to the line of demarcation between texlaxed and bone straight hair, and in the seven months and change since I have been doing my own hair, it has grown 4.5 inches, and even 5 inches in some areas, which has beat my usual half inch per month by quite a bit. 

When it's loose, my hair in the front nestles comfortably in my cleavage to go down and hit the bottom of my bra strap, and when I sit in front of a fan (as I am wont to do in this hot weather), I get the sexy super model effect where my hair brushes against my upper arms and shoulders before blowing back, and that makes me feel Gone-With-the-Wind fabulous! 

The back, however, where length checks count, is another story.  While there is progress, and I love the feel of it falling  comfortably between my shoulder blades, it is still a ways from BSL, even on my highest sitting bra.  Though now when I gently tug on the "leader hairs" I can come to within an inch or two of the top of my bra, so I'm close!

I think today since I have the time I will do a roller set and lightly flat iron the roots for an unofficial length check for some encouragement. Still deciding whether I should start to transition now or grow to waist, cut it back to BSL for maximum thickness and go from there. I keep vacillating between yes or no, but I'll figure it out eventually.

Will post pics of the results when I'm done!


----------



## NikkiQ

Picked up some ACV today at the store. Gonna try to give myself a REALLY good cleanse soon. I think my hair needs it.


----------



## Guinan

Just got back from CVS & purchased sum Shea moisture. I bought the raw Shea butter moisture retention shampoo & raw Shea butter restorative conditioner. I'm gonna see how my hair likes it. I plan on using the conditioner as a deep conditioner. I also bought mill creek jojoba conditioner, for protein. 

If my hair doesn't agree with these products I'm going to try silk dream line. I should know in about a month.


----------



## GettingKinky

Hi All-

I have been really lazy with my hair. I still DC and wash it once a week, but I wear it in a bun every day. I'm 14 weeks post so my roots are really thick, only two more weeks until my touch up yea!   The good thing is that my puppy is keeping me so busy that I never have time to obsess about my hair growing. The bad thing is that she's keeping me so busy that I haven't worked out  in weeks. :-(


----------



## Angel of the North

Incognitus said:


> Okay, after hours of research I've narrowed my BKT choice down to QOD Max Organiq or Design Essentials. *Now I just have to get a list together of the compatible shampoos, conditioners, and leave-ins.* I wonder if a sulfur mix will interfere with a BKT. Hmm, off the research...



Incognitus Do you mind posting the info when you have found it the info? I've been interested in BKT for a while but have also wondered about this.



NikkiQ said:


> Any hair plans this weekend ladies?? Everybody has been so quiet today!



NikkiQ Congratulations on your promo job, can't wait to see pics of your wigs 

I'm planning on clarifying, co-washing and Dc'ng and toying with doing a protein treatment but, I might hold out on that for now as my hair is doing okay and I'm not losing much shed hair at all. I will rinse DC with a rinse-out conditioner after leaving the DC to cool, I've done this for the last couple of weeks and I think it is helping me to retain more moisture and my NG is so soft, but time will tell (I'm 12 and a half weeks post). I will LCOB and bun for the week, I'm planning on co-washing on Tuesday and Thursday too.

pelohello Tomorrow I will post a couple of pics of what my hair looks like in a spin pin bun (someone asked for some of thes some time ago, but I can't remember who) and the braid out pony I did last week.


----------



## Starronda

Finally made bsl! Picture in my signature since I didn't know how to upload it.


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats Starronda!!!


----------



## polished07

Starronda said:


> Finally made bsl! Picture in my signature since I didn't know how to upload it.



Go girl yassss ma'am! Congrats!


----------



## Angel of the North

Starronda said:


> Finally made bsl! Picture in my signature since I didn't know how to upload it.



Congratulations on reaching BSL Starronda!!!


----------



## Guinan

Starronda said:


> Finally made bsl! Picture in my signature since I didn't know how to upload it.



Congrats you look closer to MBL, to me


----------



## NikkiQ

Starronda said:


> Finally made bsl! Picture in my signature since I didn't know how to upload it.



Whooooo yeah!! Congrats Starronda!! You'll be MBL in a split second.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Starronda said:


> Finally made bsl! Picture in my signature since I didn't know how to upload it.



Beautiful!! I'm right with everyone else when I say MBL is a close second if you're not already there. Beautiful progress!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

June update looks like I'll make it by year end. Please don't let me have any setbacks!! Trim coming in my near future. I was skeptical about trying the Silk Elements Lye Olive Oil relaxer but I love it. Processed quickly and perfectly.


----------



## MizzBFly

Congrats Starronda,  I remember how stoked I was, well I'm still stoked to have reached BSL. After setbacks and trims , we did have to pass below shoulder blade( which I never knew existed until I was stuck there) lol, but whew what an achievement- we know we got our remedy/ technique together honey!! MBL here we come!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Incognitus

Angel of the North said:


> @Incognitus Do you mind posting the info when you have found it the info? I've been interested in BKT for a while but have also wondered about this.



Angel of the North

I could not find any specific list. Basically do *not* use products with sodium chloride or sulfates in the ingredient list. I have also deduced that using a sulfur mix should be okay since Keratin is a type of protein high in Sulfur...


----------



## fifigirl

Starronda said:


> Finally made bsl! Picture in my signature since I didn't know how to upload it.



Congrats Starronda! Can't wait to get there!


----------



## Guinan

Just got back from the gym! Getting ready for wash day now. I'm testing out my new Reggie.
1. Shampoo (in section of 4s w/o water), then rinse w/ water
2. Apply protein conditioner (2-10 min), then rinse
3. DC (30-60 min), rinse
4. Apply ACV, then rinse

I'm testing to see if I should do the ACV & protein weekly, biweekly or monthly.

HHJ


----------



## Guinan

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> View attachment 212431
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 212433
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 212435
> 
> June update looks like I'll make it by year end. Please don't let me have any setbacks!! Trim coming in my near future. I was skeptical about trying the Silk Elements Lye Olive Oil relaxer but I love it. Processed quickly and perfectly.



Your well on your way. I'm crossing my fingers too. NO SET BACKS!


----------



## lamaria211

[/ATTACH]

My everyday wig style and the braids im rocking underneath


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

pelohello said:


> Your well on your way. I'm crossing my fingers too. NO SET BACKS!



Thank you lady!! Lord knows I'm trying! Avoiding heat like the plague! LOL. Your fly new cut doesn't make it easy for me to avoid the itch!


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 that is one hot wig!! I need details! I need to find one for next month. I gotta look good now.


----------



## jprayze

lamaria211 said:


> My everyday wig style and the braids im rocking underneath



Beautiful!


----------



## Guinan

lamaria211 said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> My everyday wig style and the braids im rocking underneath



Gawjus!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Think I'm about to DC on dry hair for an hour then hop in the shower, rinse it out, shampoo with my sulfate free poo, and maybe use my ACV rinse since pelohello got me wanting to use it


----------



## keranikki

I finally finished my BKT using Ion Smooth! Lessons learned:
1) Do hair in sections. Wash whole head in plaits, then undo each section to blow dry, add product, then blow dry again. It will make the process longer, but it will keep you from going over your time. I definitely went over my time. 

2) Not all flat irons are created equal. Just because a flat iron claims it can reach 450ºF doesn't mean it can. I found that out the hard way. 

3) Follow the directions exactly. I felt I didn't have enough product on my hair, so after I followed the application procedure from the box, I decided to rub some more product in my hair. Bad decision. My ends ended up dry and crunchy from protein overload. I had to cut 1/2"of hair all around. (I was also due for a trim, so I won't hold the product fully responsible)

Here are the results:


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

keranikki said:


> I finally finished my BKT using Ion Smooth! Lessons learned:
> 1) Do hair in sections. Wash whole head in plaits, then undo each section to blow dry, add product, then blow dry again. It will make the process longer, but it will keep you from going over your time. I definitely went over my time.
> 
> 2) Not all flat irons are created equal. Just because a flat iron claims it can reach 450ºF doesn't mean it can. I found that out the hard way.
> 
> 3) Follow the directions exactly. I felt I didn't have enough product on my hair, so after I followed the application procedure from the box, I decided to rub some more product in my hair. Bad decision. My ends ended up dry and crunchy from protein overload. I had to cut 1/2"of hair all around. (I was also due for a trim, so I won't hold the product fully responsible)
> 
> Here are the results:



It came out really good!! Now you have versatility! Great job. I desperately need another flat iron. I'm torn between Sedu and FHI.


----------



## Angel of the North

So I washed my hair on Sunday as planned, had the worst time ever detangling! I used Osmo conditioning treatment mask, no slip whatsoever, half hour later and all that hair I've been raving about not losing this week (thanks to Priteva) was sitting right there in my comb , I have one more use of this conditioner, I shall mix it up with some oil and hopefully add a little slip, then it's good-bye for good. 

Here are the pics I promised, the first one is my bun using one large spin pin, I was between 6-7 weeks post. The second and third pics are of the braid out pony-tail I did 2 wore two weeks ago.


----------



## Cattypus1

Angel of the North said:


> So I washed my hair on Sunday as planned, had the worst time ever detangling! I used Osmo conditioning treatment mask, no slip whatsoever, half hour later and all that hair I've been raving about not losing this week (thanks to Priteva) was sitting right there in my comb , I have one more use of this conditioner, I shall mix it up with some oil and hopefully add a little slip, then it's good-bye for good.
> 
> Here are the pics I promised, the first one is my bun using one large spin pin, I was between 6-7 weeks post. The second and third pics are of the braid out pony-tail I did 2 wore two weeks ago.



I want that hair!


----------



## NikkiQ

Well after taking an HOUR in the shower to do my hair, I think it's safe to say I won't be doing anything in 8 sections ever again. Talk about a pain in the butt!


----------



## Angel of the North

NikkiQ said:


> Well after taking an HOUR in the shower to do my hair, I think it's safe to say I won't be doing anything in 8 sections ever again. Talk about a pain in the butt!



NikkiQ I've never washed my hair in sections before but, I always think about how I'm going to manage with washing my hair when it gets to BSL and beyond, if I'm unable to wash my hair the way I do now, I'm going to have to wash in sections. I'm assuming the more hair you have the more sections you'll need to separate your hair into? I'm absolutely dreading this .


----------



## NikkiQ

Angel of the North said:


> @NikkiQ I've never washed my hair in sections before but, I always think about how I'm going to manage with washing my hair when it gets to BSL and beyond, if I'm unable to wash my hair the way I do now, I'm going to have to wash in sections. I'm assuming the more hair you have the more sections you'll need to separate your hair into? I'm absolutely dreading this .


 
Angel of the North I usually DC, rinse and detangle in sections but never shampoo. I think washing in 4 sections as my hair gets longer will still work for me. I was gonna try Naptural85's beach curl method she posted not too long ago but that crap took too long


----------



## NikkiQ

keranikki said:


> I finally finished my BKT using Ion Smooth! Lessons learned:
> 1) Do hair in sections. Wash whole head in plaits, then undo each section to blow dry, add product, then blow dry again. It will make the process longer, but it will keep you from going over your time. I definitely went over my time.
> 
> 2) Not all flat irons are created equal. Just because a flat iron claims it can reach 450ºF doesn't mean it can. I found that out the hard way.
> 
> 3) Follow the directions exactly. I felt I didn't have enough product on my hair, so after I followed the application procedure from the box, I decided to rub some more product in my hair. Bad decision. My ends ended up dry and crunchy from protein overload. I had to cut 1/2"of hair all around. (I was also due for a trim, so I won't hold the product fully responsible)
> 
> Here are the results:
> 
> 
> View attachment 212505
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 212507


 
keranikki I love it! This is just making my decision to do it that much easier.


----------



## glamazon386

Been wearing my hair pinned up the past few days. My twist out was a mess from the humidity.   I wasn't really feeling it but I've been getting compliments all weekend. *shrugs*


----------



## texasqt

Washed yesterday and flat ironed today. Trimmed and cut my bangs up to my nose. I never think my hair is doing anything until I compare pics. Here's my latest update. I should make BSL by the end of the year if I can keep the scissors away.


----------



## Starronda

pelohello said:


> Congrats you look closer to MBL, to me



Thanks! Hoping to be there by the end of the year


----------



## Starronda

MizzBFly said:


> Congrats @Starronda,  I remember how stoked I was, well I'm still stoked to have reached BSL. After setbacks and trims , we did have to pass below shoulder blade( which I never knew existed until I was stuck there) lol, but whew what an achievement- we know we got our remedy/ technique together honey!! MBL here we come!!! Yay!!!



I remember being stuck at shoulder blade FOREVER lol. For some reason I just couldn't get past it. I'm going to try to stay with what I'm doing and have no setbacks. I'll see you at MBL girl!!!!


----------



## Guinan

I LOVING all the pictures ladies!!

I trying to fight the urge to straighten my hair. My goal is to not straighten until my next relaxer in Sept. 

I have been researching Aloe Vera Juice. I think I'm going to buy some this weekend. I plan on using the AVJ @ every wash and use ACV once a month. The AVJ seems to be more gentle and I can leave it in my hair. I will be using the AVJ as a final rinse. My hair seems to be responding really well to the ACV, but I don't want to press my luck; since it can be alittle acidic.

Anyone else use AVJ? How do you mix yours? I plan on using 4oz of water and 4oz of ACJ. 

HHJ


----------



## NikkiQ

20 more days til our next check in ladies!!! I can't wait to see everyone's progress


----------



## NikkiQ

Wow...yall are silent up in here today!!


----------



## newnyer

I'll break my long silence!  Hey ladies!!! I've been out of the game for a bit,  but I'm still hanging! Got my relaxer a few weeks ago and it was no surprise that my ends looked jacked,  so I had to get a much needed trim. I'm pretty much in the same spot I was my last relaxer now. So I'm thinking I won't make true BSL until the end of the year now.  But hey,  lesson learned,  right? No sew ins for me for awhile. .. and I'm baby'ing my lil setback bald spots. LOL. Im actually not that mad about the trim because i have to admit, it looks a lot healthier without those scraggly ends.  I'm just getting a tad frustrated that my hair was growing so well and so fast before, and now i've hit this wall and seem to have been stuck at this same length for AGES.  I'll post a pic after my next wash in the next couple of days since I didn't really participate in our last length check (I think I didn't?). Ya'll still give me life!  smooches!


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> 20 more days til our next check in ladies!!! I can't wait to see everyone's progress



Oh lord sorry but i will miss this one too because i will be in braids still..... i really need to make bsl and im trying hard i feel stuck so protective styling will help a sister out. I really do need for my left side to catch up to my right so my arse will most likely keep my hair tucked away


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^That's fine Kerryann. As long as you keep us up with your progress along the way. How long are you keeping these braids in?


----------



## Kerryann

Its been 3 weeks now. I'm supposedly giving birth July 1st so I guess August 1st will be the take down


----------



## Angel of the North

I contacted a seller on ebay and done a deal, I got a sample of 18 different natural butters (I didn't know there were so many) for £20 including postage, I can't wait to try them all. I will probably choose the 6 best ones for my hair and stick with them but, for now I'm excited about the possibilities.


----------



## GettingKinky

When I get my touch up in 9 days I'm going to get my first real trim in 2 years. I've been dusting every 8 weeks but I think this will be 1/2-1 inch. At my last appointment my hairdresser said I should get a trim next time I come in because my hair was pretty tangly. My first thought was "no way!!!" but now I'm thinking I should do it. Plus I will get rid of some of my bonelaxed ends. But I will make sure she shows me before she cuts. No way I'm taking off more than an inch.


----------



## Froreal3

Happy for the next check in. Not sure how much it's grown. I've been using Njoy's sulfur mix so hopeful for additional growth/retention. I just cocleansed with HV Amala Cream Rinse in my twists after working out. Felt great.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## keranikki

Happy for the check in. My hair recovered from my last setback, even with the 1/2" I cut off this past Sunday. 
I'm still recovering from my overprocessed BKT. I've been using my oil concoction on my ends and its slowly bringing my hair back to life. I just oiled and wrapped my hair for bed, so I hope I wake up to tamed ends. Good night!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ohh had another fantastic hair dream you guys! It was our end of the year final check in and about 90% of you guys all posted pics of full BSL/MBL hair. I was SO tickled!!!


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies,

I forgot to mention that I finally tried Shea Moisture. I tried the raw shea butter shampoo and the conditioner. I LUVed the shampoo. The conditioner I liked. I still looking for a natural deep conditioner, but for now I will continue w/ the Shea Moisture conditioner. I think I'll try the Bee Mine line, after I'm done w/ the conditoner. It's a little pricey, so I think I stretch(sp) it by adding oils. My hair feels soooo soft & moisturized since switching to more natural products. I don't have to M&S everyday any more and my hair doesnt feel like hay. 

I'm excited about our next length check. I'll have to do a pull test, since I made a promise to myself that I wont be using heat until my next relaxer.

HHJ


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

NikkiQ said:


> Ohh had another fantastic hair dream you guys! It was our end of the year final check in and about 90% of you guys all posted pics of full BSL/MBL hair. I was SO tickled!!!



I like your dreams!!!


----------



## Guinan

Here's pics of my new & improved moistured hair

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Ooooh pelohello! It's so shiny and juicy lookin if that makes any sense


----------



## kandiekj100

Not sure if I'll be out of the weave by the next length check time. I wanted to go until the end of July, but I do miss my hair. Also the weave is starting to get a bit tangled. Maybe that just means I'm due for a deep condition. I'll try that, but if the tangles don't stop, I'll probably be out of this hurr in time for the next length check.


----------



## jprayze

pelohello Your hair looks so lush...WOW!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Hi ladies, I just wanted to share my newest creation for my protective style catalog (giggles).
My hair is so oily and not feeling or looking right so I decided to put it away in style until I wash tomorrow. This is what instantly came to mind. I love it!!  Again, if I was trying to go out and be cute this would not have happened.  

View attachment 212683
View attachment 212685
View attachment 212687
View attachment 212689
View attachment 212691
View attachment 212693
View attachment 212695

I'm not going any where but if I were I'd make it more neat.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello I agree with NikkiQ your hair looks lush and juicy!!

KiWiStyle- that's a cool protective style. I would wear that anywhere.


----------



## NikkiQ

Cowashed my braids today after my workout. Still wrapped up in a shirt right now. Might take it down in a bit and M&S. Sometimes I think I'm way too style challenged to have natural hair.


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> Ohh had another fantastic hair dream you guys! It was our end of the year final check in and about 90% of you guys all posted pics of full BSL/MBL hair. I was SO tickled!!!



Yes!!!  That's my kind of dream!!!  I think I already posted this but this length check won't show any progress for me because I trimmed about 1-1/2 inches about two weeks ago - but I'm still in it!!!  I think I need about two inches and hoping and praying I can get it by the end of the year.


----------



## Froreal3

shortdub78 did I miss something? You said in another thread that you bced? 

pelohello Your hair is so luscious. love it.

Starronda Congrats on making BSL!


----------



## Evolving78

Froreal3 said:


> shortdub78 did I miss something? You said in another thread that you bced?



well i cut off about 7 inches of hair. now it's in a bob. so yeah, i would consider that a big chop!


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> well i cut off about 7 inches of hair. now it's in a bob. so yeah, i would consider that a big chop!



What!!!!!   What happened sis?


----------



## Evolving78

crlsweetie912 said:


> What!!!!!   What happened sis?



my hair was scream Give Us Free!  it was so tangled, knotted, and matted, that i just gave up and chopped it off in the bathroom at 4am a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Froreal3

shortdub78 said:


> my hair was scream Give Us Free!  it was so tangled, knotted, and matted, that i just gave up and chopped it off in the bathroom at 4am a couple of weeks ago.



Damn, I know you mentioned pp shedding, but I didn't think it was that bad. I didn't see you mention it here so I thought I was tripping.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## crlsweetie912

shortdub78 said:


> my hair was scream Give Us Free!  it was so tangled, knotted, and matted, that i just gave up and chopped it off in the bathroom at 4am a couple of weeks ago.



A couple of weeks!  Aww man!  But you will reach your goal before you know it.  My boys did a number on me too...


----------



## Evolving78

Froreal3 said:


> Damn, I know you mentioned pp shedding, but I didn't think it was that bad. I didn't see you mention it here so I thought I was tripping.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



yeah girl!  i posted a pic and everything!   it was so bad and it was so much hair coming out.  it didn't help that i was just under processed.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to share my newest creation for my protective style catalog (giggles).
> My hair is so oily and not feeling or looking right so I decided to put it away in style until I wash tomorrow. This is what instantly came to mind. I love it!!  Again, if I was trying to go out and be cute this would not have happened.
> 
> I'm not going any where but if I were I'd make it more neat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



So cute...


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> So cute...



Thank you Cattypus1!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2

I put the rosemary growth pomade on my scalp this morning. I think tonight I'm going to put perm rods on the ends of my twist and do a twist out tomorrow for my oldest baby 5th grade graduation and luncheon.


----------



## NikkiQ

I was asked last night why do I always have my hair up. I never wear my hair loose or curly or straight. As much as I would love to do that, humidity would just MURDER anything I do with my hair around here. So sad *sigh*


----------



## jprayze

Wash N Go with miss Jessie's pillow soft curls...love it  I sampled the jelly soft product and it didn't work for me.


----------



## NikkiQ

Lord the struggle is real yall!! Put my hair in a ponytail this morning after taking my Celies out. Just got done working out and my once sorta sleek, stretched hair is now a shrunken MESS!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

^^^the joy of being natural lol. Thats why i debate everday whether to keep texlaxing or go natural.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Lord the struggle is real yall!! Put my hair in a ponytail this morning after taking my Celies out. Just got done working out and my once sorta sleek, stretched hair is now a shrunken MESS!



This is why I can't go natural.  Caring for for one 4a/b head is enough for me, I need the ease of wash & go with my relaxer because my dd's hair take all my energy.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

2morrow's cowash day!! I plan on prepooing w/ olive oil for 30min and then co-rinse w/ Nature's Gate Tea Tree conditioner.


----------



## daae

i don't think imma make BSL this year....early next *if* i'm lucky.


----------



## NikkiQ

Why do you think that daae?


----------



## daae

NikkiQ

I haven't seen much, if any growth from the last length check to now, and the front of my hair has not changed in length, if my hair behaves like this it's very unlikely i'll achieve BSL this year. I'll still stick around on the challenge though.


----------



## daae

Maybe i've reached my terminal length.


----------



## kinky curlygenie

Hey ladies I'm seeing lots of gpod updates and lovely lush hair *drool* so I think I need to step it up because I've had a little trim because of ssks and splits :-( so all that I retained this month is down the drain. Hey ho I'm still in the running if I can keep away from the scissors  

I cleansed and gave my hair a good DC, m&s and let it airdry. I am trying to document my hair through photos so pics to come on our next length check -( it may be a stretched pic as I don't want to straighten my hair until august, wish my luck) hhg ladies


----------



## Curlygirly9

Washed hair today with shea moisture curl & shine shampoo. Used tresemme naturals vibrantly smooth conditioner as my leave in. Applied some watered down Krystal eco styler gel for braid out bun tomorrow.


----------



## fifigirl

Kiwi style your hair's gorgeous! Wish I had patience to style my hair......these days I just plait it in two, tuck them in and go my way


Just washed my hair....changed my regime a bit. Been reading the science of hair and working on my oh levels. Used Castilla liquid soap in citrus orange to wash my hair. Prepooed before that for an hour with coconut oil and ORS replenishing conditioner.  My hair felt sooo soft and manageable. Rinsed out liquid soap and put on Roux porosity control for 10 mins, rinsed out and right now, under my hooded dryer  Dcing with Rhaoussol Clay, honey, cocoa and coconut oil. My hair smells soooo yummy. Feels like I'm feeding it


Air dried my hair




And then I used bendy rollers. Will go to bed like that with a satin cap and hopefully wake yp to some nice curls in the morning!


----------



## Froreal3

daae said:


> Maybe i've reached my terminal length.



I doubt it daae. What is your reggie?  Products and styles...

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## BraunSugar

daae said:


> Maybe i've reached my terminal length.



@daae Why do you say that?

ETA: I saw your posts on the previous page. I doubt that you have reached your terminal length. Maybe it's something in the regimen or styling that can be tweaked to help you get some results.


----------



## Guinan

I am officially on a product timeout! I went to trader joes and bought the tea tree tingle conditioner, the nourish spa conditioner and a gallon of AVJ. I then went to another natural market & bought another bottle of leave in by alaffia & Griffey remedy restorative conditioner. Natural & Organic hair products are mad expensive! The griffin remedy was 9 bucks for 8oz. I really wanted to try it as a DC b/c the ingredients looked amazing! I got the TJ products for my cowashes.


----------



## Guinan

I just thoroughly read the ingredients in the nourish spa conditioner & it's has parabens  

Since it was so cheap, I think I'll gift it to my sissy


----------



## Guinan

daae said:


> Maybe i've reached my terminal length.



I agree what the other ladies said. I doubt you reached ur terminal length. Please post ur Reggie, so that we can help & see if anything needs to be omitted or added. R u natural or relaxed?


----------



## NikkiQ

Nevermind...


----------



## BraunSugar

NikkiQ said:


> Another epic failure of a flat iron
> 
> View attachment 212889
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 212891
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Stuff like this is the reason I don't even bother!  My hair always looks like yours, like a nice blow out.  Your hair is looking great though!


----------



## Kerryann

For a failed flat iron it looks good


----------



## lamaria211

Did a 45min DC on dry hair with Matrix Biolage Fortetherapie condish mixed with Wen 613. Then CWd with HE Tousle me Softly.... Loving my corn rows btw!


----------



## NikkiQ

BraunSugar said:


> Stuff like this is the reason I don't even bother!  My hair always looks like yours, like a nice blow out.  Your hair is looking great though!



The humidity just murdered my hair lol. This is why I don't even try often.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ I like you flat iron results and you are so pretty!


----------



## coolsista-paris

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> ^^^the joy of being natural lol. Thats why i debate everday whether to keep texlaxing or go natural.



Im debating whether to keep natural or start texlaxing . :-/


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> @NikkiQ I like you flat iron results and you are so pretty!


 
Thanks GettingKinky!!


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> Another epic failure of a flat iron
> 
> View attachment 212889
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 212891
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Still it looks nice and healthy to me!


----------



## Nonie

NikkiQ, what products did you use after your wash and before you flat ironed?

Also how do you apply them?


----------



## Nonie

Deleted dupe


----------



## NikkiQ

Nonie said:


> @NikkiQ, what products did you use after your wash and before you flat ironed?
> 
> Also how do you apply them?


 
Nonie It was an impromptu flat iron session. I had my hair in braids with a bit of CON strength and shine leave in with argan oil for a few days. I cowashed in braids on Tuesday with Tresemme Naturals after working out. And I applied a bit of IC heat protectant in sections before flat ironing.


----------



## Nonie

[USER=252932]NikkiQ[/USER];18558039 said:
			
		

> Nonie It was an impromptu flat iron session. I had my hair in braids with a bit of CON strength and shine leave in with argan oil for a few days. I cowashed in braids on Tuesday with Tresemme Naturals after working out. And I applied a bit of IC heat protectant in sections before flat ironing.



I think one of the problems is not DCing well so hair is full of moisture before you flat iron. Also may people apply protectant or products in general by pouring product in hand and rubbing hands together than grabbing a chunk of hair and applying it. I don't agree with doing things like that. To be sure your hair is fully sealed/protected by heat protectant, you need to work on your hair relaxer application style: ie part a very narrow section, meticulously apply protectant using fingers so both sides of narrow section are well coated before running flat iron over that section.

Also I think you need to have clean hair. IMO CWing moisturizes and doesn't clean as well as shampoo. You probably had so much buildup that protectant didn't adhere well to your hair so you had gaps that allowed moisture in.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Nonie said:


> I think one of the problems is not DCing well so hair is full of moisture before you flat iron. Also may people apply protectant or products in general by pouring product in hand and rubbing hands together than grabbing a chunk of hair and applying it. I don't agree with doing things like that. To be sure your hair is fully sealed/protected by heat protectant, you need to work on your hair relaxer application style: ie part a very narrow section, meticulously apply protectant using fingers so both sides of narrow section are well coated before running flat iron over that section.



^^^ I agree with using fingertips to apply heat protectant.  I flat ironed yesterday and began by applying the serum to my hands, rubbing them together then applying.  I realized that it seemed like most of my hair wasn't bring coated so I would pump the serum on my finger and spread it between my thumb, index and middle fingers and then applied it from root to tip. I added more to my ends as needed. I did this for each sectioned, inch by inch.  My hair is super straight and moisturized.  Of course I don't have natural hair but...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Nonie said:


> I think one of the problems is not DCing well so hair is full of moisture before you flat iron. Also may people apply protectant or products in general by pouring product in hand and rubbing hands together than grabbing a chunk of hair and applying it. I don't agree with doing things like that. To be sure your hair is fully sealed/protected by heat protectant, you need to work on your hair relaxer application style: ie part a very narrow section, meticulously apply protectant using fingers so both sides of narrow section are well coated before running flat iron over that section.
> 
> Also I think you need to have clean hair. IMO CWing moisturizes and doesn't clean as well as shampoo. You probably had so much buildup that protectant didn't adhere well to your hair so you had gaps that allowed moisture in.


 
Nonie I shampoo and DC my hair weekly and only CW every blue moon. But I'll keep that in mind for next time. I doubt there will be a next time for a while though. I don't use heat very often.


----------



## NikkiQ

Guys...I'm in Puerto Rico in a house with no air conditioner, windows wide open, and humidity. It doesn't matter what techniques I use for flat ironing my hair, it will fluff up.


----------



## BGT

My last TU on March 23 I was grazing BSL. I'm wearing twists now, but I think after my next TU, I will be full BSL!


----------



## NikkiQ

BGT said:


> My last TU on March 23 I was grazing BSL. I'm wearing twists now, but I think after my next TU, I will be full BSL!



Can't wait to see BGT!!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ, you got sum great growth! With the color it's easy to see that ur hair is def growing. 

OT, what do u use on your skin? It's absolutely glowing! Very pretty


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> NikkiQ, you got sum great growth! With the color it's easy to see that ur hair is def growing.
> 
> OT, what do u use on your skin? It's absolutely glowing! Very pretty



Really?? Never had anyone ask about my skin before. I use Clean & Clear facial wash and I usually wear BB cream and tinted moisturizer if I go anywhere.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## ImanAdero

Braided my hair all by myself!!!!!


The parts could be straighter and I did it on dirty hair, but oh we'll! I'll try to keep it in a week.


----------



## keranikki

NikkiQ said:


> Guys...I'm in Puerto Rico in a house with no air conditioner, windows wide open, and humidity. It doesn't matter what techniques I use for flat ironing my hair, it will fluff up.



I understand honey! I love PR, but that humidity will get you every time.


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero said:


> Braided my hair all by myself!!!!!
> 
> 
> The parts could be straighter and I did it on dirty hair, but oh we'll! I'll try to keep it in a week.


 
I think it looks great ImanAdero...crooked parts (which I can't see), dirty hair, and all. I love it!


----------



## keranikki

Just wanted to give an update on my BKT, using ION Smooth. Depending on your hair type, you may not be able to wear your hair curly. I CW'd my hair this morning and found out my hair is even more confused then I originally thought. My bang area is straight, side edges are slightly wavy, nape has spiral curls, and the rest of my head has a mix of wavy/curly hair.  Bottom line,  I can't wear a wng. ION Smooth is a good product if you are going wear your hair straight the whole time. My hair is soft, manageable,  and strong. 
I will not purchase this product again after I finish it. I had better results wearing my hair curly with Silk Elements BKT.


----------



## NikkiQ

Have you tried any braid/twist outs yet keranikki?


----------



## keranikki

NikkiQ said:


> Have you tried any braid/twist outs yet keranikki?



Not yet. I was to busy whipping my hair back and forth while I was wearing it straight, lol. I'll try it this weekend and post picks.


----------



## NikkiQ

My hair has been in a low bun since I "flat ironed" it last night. I think I'm gonna attempt a twist and curl tonight. If it looks horrible, it'll end up in a puff or bun


----------



## lamaria211

so i ordered from bee mine on 6/11 and got my stuff today! today marks day one of my personal bee mine growth serum challenge


----------



## laylaaa

*The Good:* I made BSL this morning! 


My GP put me on a few supplements for my severe case of anaemia recently. It made me quite ill as it's one of "has to get worse before it gets better" things but the silver lining was that in the past 4 weeks, my hair has grown 2.5" instead of my usual rate of 0.4 to 0.6"


*The Bad (depending on how you look at it):


*I am back to APL already.  I'm really glad I had that growth spurt but my old ends were so sickly from colouring and years of poor care and health that the difference in appearance was too much for me to manage. 


*The Excellent: *


I finally have a ponytail that can be seen without a microscope 




(Will attach pics in a second post because it won't let me attach in this one for some reason)


----------



## laylaaa

Pics as promised! Onwards and upwards, health and hair wise.


----------



## bajandoc86

I got a lil scissor happy when I blow dried on a whim last night.

About making BSL in 2013...LOL. I doubt I'll make it, and honestly I am fine with that. My ends are fabulous! Imma be braiding it up this summer, just for a change.

I'm enjoying my mane.


----------



## jprayze

laylaaa said:


> The Good: I made BSL this morning!
> 
> My GP put me on a few supplements for my severe case of anaemia recently. It made me quite ill as it's one of "has to get worse before it gets better" things but the silver lining was that in the past 4 weeks, my hair has grown 2.5" instead of my usual rate of 0.4 to 0.6"
> 
> The Bad (depending on how you look at it):
> 
> I am back to APL already.  I'm really glad I had that growth spurt but my old ends were so sickly from colouring and years of poor care and health that the difference in appearance was too much for me to manage.
> 
> The Excellent:
> 
> I finally have a ponytail that can be seen without a microscope
> 
> (Will attach pics in a second post because it won't let me attach in this one for some reason)



2.5!!!  Now that's a growth spurt!  You will be back at BSL before you know it!!!


----------



## daae

pelohello said:


> I agree what the other ladies said. I doubt you reached ur terminal length. Please post ur Reggie, so that we can help & see if anything needs to be omitted or added. R u natural or relaxed?



pelohello

In celies 100%
Do not touch hair apart from moisturising and washing etc
Moisturise 1x week
DC 1x week
Wash 1x every 2 weeks
Protein as needed
Dust every 2months or so.

Diet is good.


----------



## Froreal3

daae said:


> @pelohello
> 
> In celies 100%
> Do not touch hair apart from moisturising and washing etc
> Moisturise 1x week
> DC 1x week
> Wash 1x every 2 weeks
> Protein as needed
> Dust every 2months or so.
> 
> Diet is good.



What products? DC, leave in, shampoo? Are you shampooing every week or cowashing?
You are only moisturizing once a week. You may need to do it more often. Spritz your ends or hair and seal. Despite being in Celies, your hair may need extra moisture during the week.

Do you wash in braids, sections or loose?

What is your porosity and density?

Do you have hard water?

You may just be watching a pot...your hair is growing w/out you noticing. You may be checking too often. These are all considerations.


----------



## daae

Froreal3 
Meant once a day.(moisturising)

Used AO condish...stopped because of cost. Don't co wash. I feel it leaves my hair grubby.

now use aussie moist/ors replen pak

Used to wash in braids, don't because it kills my back, i condition in braids though.

I have hard water, but i clarify once a month. The last time i length checked was end of march.

I like to check regularly so i have some growth at the end of the year, so if i'm going wrong i can rectify it.


----------



## ImanAdero

lamaria211 said:


> so i ordered from bee mine on 6/11 and got my stuff today! today marks day one of my personal bee mine growth serum challenge



Please key me know how you like it!  

Unfortunately I haven't been keeping up with my biotin, but I'm gonna start that back up again too.


----------



## beautyintheyes

laylaaa said:


> The Good: I made BSL this morning!
> 
> My GP put me on a few supplements for my severe case of anaemia recently. It made me quite ill as it's one of "has to get worse before it gets better" things but the silver lining was that in the past 4 weeks, my hair has grown 2.5" instead of my usual rate of 0.4 to 0.6"
> 
> The Bad (depending on how you look at it):
> 
> I am back to APL already.  I'm really glad I had that growth spurt but my old ends were so sickly from colouring and years of poor care and health that the difference in appearance was too much for me to manage.
> 
> The Excellent:
> 
> I finally have a ponytail that can be seen without a microscope
> 
> (Will attach pics in a second post because it won't let me attach in this one for some reason)



Wait! Dis colourig really do damage im worried now! Lol


----------



## Cattypus1

xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe

Hey Buddies,
I bought some QB Honeybush Tea soft gel and some Darcy's Coconut Lemongrass transitioning cream. Haven't used the Darcy's yet but the Honeybush Tea soft gel is lovely!  There is a Natural Hair Care store here in the Ville and since my silk dreams have ended I had to have something to ease my pain...can't wait to try Darcy's. 

shortdub78...has your order arrived yet?  If so, do you love it?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Cattypus1

You're going to love it.


----------



## lamaria211

daae said:


> pelohello
> 
> In celies 100%
> Do not touch hair apart from moisturising and washing etc
> Moisturise 1x week
> DC 1x week
> Wash 1x every 2 weeks
> Protein as needed
> Dust every 2months or so.
> 
> Diet is good.



Maybe you shouldnt dust so often, thats the only thing i see that could be the culprit. hth


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Ended up cowashing my hair today and followed it up with a black tea rinse and a good dc. I let air dry and put it up in a high bun for now.


----------



## NikkiQ

Nevermind...


Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

ImanAdero I really like your braids. I think they look very nice.


----------



## Evolving78

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey Buddies,
> I bought some QB Honeybush Tea soft gel and some Darcy's Coconut Lemongrass transitioning cream. Haven't used the Darcy's yet but the Honeybush Tea soft gel is lovely!  There is a Natural Hair Care store here in the Ville and since my silk dreams have ended I had to have something to ease my pain...can't wait to try Darcy's.
> 
> shortdub78...has your order arrived yet?  If so, do you love it?



i haven't gotten anything yet and my order is still ON Order. think i will shoot an email or something.  i have been patient and waited long enough.  the only thing that bothers me is that when i first ordered, the site stated it would take 5-10 business days.  a week later, it changed to 7-14 business day.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey Buddies,
> I bought some QB Honeybush Tea soft gel and some Darcy's Coconut Lemongrass transitioning cream. Haven't used the Darcy's yet but the Honeybush Tea soft gel is lovely!  There is a Natural Hair Care store here in the Ville and since my silk dreams have ended I had to have something to ease my pain...can't wait to try Darcy's.
> 
> shortdub78...has your order arrived yet?  If so, do you love it?



I'm glad you found some really good replacements for the SD.  How do you plan to use the Transitioning cream??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> i haven't gotten anything yet and my order is still ON Order. think i will shoot an email or something.  i have been patient and waited long enough.  the only thing that bothers me is that when i first ordered, the site stated it would take 5-10 business days.  a week later, it changed to 7-14 business day.



Yes that's problematic.  Keep us posted.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Cattypus1 said:


> xu93texas KiWiStyle shortdub78 yoli184 Altruisticoam EnExitStageLeft soonergirl SunySydeofLyfe
> 
> Hey Buddies,
> I bought some QB Honeybush Tea soft gel and some Darcy's Coconut Lemongrass transitioning cream. Haven't used the Darcy's yet but the Honeybush Tea soft gel is lovely!  There is a Natural Hair Care store here in the Ville and since my silk dreams have ended I had to have something to ease my pain...can't wait to try Darcy's.
> 
> shortdub78...has your order arrived yet?  If so, do you love it?



Yeah you!! I want to try the db transitioning. Not like there aren't a hundred reviews i want yours!!!

Suny


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> i haven't gotten anything yet and my order is still ON Order. think i will shoot an email or something.  i have been patient and waited long enough.  the only thing that bothers me is that when i first ordered, the site stated it would take 5-10 business days.  a week later, it changed to 7-14 business day.



I really think it did say 5-10 days when I ordered but I didn't know for certain so I didn't argue the point.  You've been very patient, I hope your order arrives soon.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm glad you found some really good replacements for the SD.  How do you plan to use the Transitioning cream??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



LOL...I don't know yet. I was thinking of using it as a leave-in but I was kind of hoping you could help with that.... I know you like Darcy's, do you use the transitioning cream?  It's supposed to do nice things for resistant new growth. Time will tell.


----------



## Cattypus1

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Yeah you!! I want to try the db transitioning. Not like there aren't a hundred reviews i want yours!!!
> 
> Suny



I'm going to cowash tonight and try it as a leave-in...I'm exclusively in twist outs since I'm 9+ weeks post. I hope I'll love it, it's supposed o to nice things for new growth.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> LOL...I don't know yet. I was thinking of using it as a leave-in but I was kind of hoping you could help with that.... I know you like Darcy's, do you use the transitioning cream?  It's supposed to do nice things for resistant new growth. Time will tell.



Yes when I had it, I used it exclusively to keep my NG & LOD in check.  I didn't buy it again because I'm just to lazy to M&S my NG regularly. I like the ease of spraying my NG better with the s curl much better and I can keep it up.  

You can go on Darcy's website to check for product reviews.  Maybe others have some ideas as to how else to use it.  If I remember correctly, it may be too heavy as a leave-in, I don't think it's water based but I could be wrong.  If you do the LOC method you can use it for the 'c'ream either on your length or just your ends.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

shortdub78 said:


> i haven't gotten anything yet and my order is still ON Order. think i will shoot an email or something.  i have been patient and waited long enough.  the only thing that bothers me is that when i first ordered, the site stated it would take 5-10 business days.  a week later, it changed to 7-14 business day.



What site is this shortdub78?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Evolving78

Froreal3 said:


> What site is this shortdub78?
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Silk Dreams. i have been checking my status all day and nothing has changed.  it will be 14 business days next week Tuesday.  i didn't send an email yet because i am trying to give it time.  but i am getting impatient.  i want my products!  i've been wanting to try them for over a year and finally got the nerve to order.  i ordered a lot of stuff too for me to be just trying this stuff out.


----------



## Guinan

daae said:


> pelohello
> 
> In celies 100%
> Do not touch hair apart from moisturising and washing etc
> Moisturise 1x week
> DC 1x week
> Wash 1x every 2 weeks
> Protein as needed
> Dust every 2months or so.
> 
> Diet is good.



I see you do protein when needed. When was the last time u did a protein treatment? And u moisturize once a week? Does ur hair feel dry in between? I only moisturize 2x a week, but my hair doesn't feel dry in between that time. Can u list the products u use. Are u getting breakage? If so, is it a snap then break? If so u need moisture. If its a breakage that u pull then it breaks, then u need protein ( please please correct me if I am wrong ladies)


----------



## Angel of the North

lamaria211 said:


> Maybe you shouldnt dust so often, thats the only thing i see that could be the culprit. hth



daae How much hair are you dusting off at a time?



shortdub78 said:


> Silk Dreams. i have been checking my status all day and nothing has changed.  it will be 14 business days next week Tuesday.  i didn't send an email yet because i am trying to give it time.  but i am getting impatient.  i want my products!  i've been wanting to try them for over a year and finally got the nerve to order.  i ordered a lot of stuff too for me to be just trying this stuff out.



shortdub78 I would get in touch, they may not be aware there is a problem and at least it gives them a chance put it right sooner rather than later when you're all out of patience. As a first time customer, they'll want your experience to be delightful to ensure you come back. I hope you get it sorted soon, can't wait for your reviews, I've been looking at this line for a while, There's a lot of great reviews about it.


----------



## daae

Angel of the North

Very little. I cut just on top of the split end.


----------



## Evolving78

hey ladies, it's 5am and i just checked the website and email.  it has been shipped, so hopefully i will get it some time next week.  i will do a wash review and then i will use the products for a week to see how my hair likes them.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Good morning!!! Im super excited because im on my way to NOLA to start my vacay. Tomorrow its on the ship I go!! Nothing fancy done to my hair its in a high bun for now. Will check back with you ladies later.


----------



## jprayze

Morning ladies!  I'm in the hair salon getting an Updo for a formal event tonight.  You know pics are coming!  Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> hey ladies, it's 5am and i just checked the website and email.  it has been shipped, so hopefully i will get it some time next week.  i will do a wash review and then i will use the products for a week to see how my hair likes them.



It's about time!  Hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

today makes one month since in braids have been installed and god knows i get antsy to take ish out but i have about another month and a half tpo keep this sucker in so pray for me


----------



## Cattypus1

shortdub78 said:


> hey ladies, it's 5am and i just checked the website and email.  it has been shipped, so hopefully i will get it some time next week.  i will do a wash review and then i will use the products for a week to see how my hair likes them.



Yay!  Can't wait to see your reviews!


----------



## Froreal3

shortdub78 said:


> hey ladies, it's 5am and i just checked the website and email.  it has been shipped, so hopefully i will get it some time next week.  i will do a wash review and then i will use the products for a week to see how my hair likes them.



Did you order during a sale?  If so, that may be why. Her products are excellent. It will be worth it   Matter fact, I just ran out of VS and I will reorder soon.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3

So I did a quick nape length check with my measuring tape and it seems I'm 1" away from BSL, which is 11" on me. I will do pics with the length check shirt and all that during the end of month check in. Hopefully I will have that last inch by September *cough*August*cough* 

At least I'm making slow but steady progress. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Evolving78

Froreal3 said:


> Did you order during a sale?  If so, that may be why. Her products are excellent. It will be worth it   Matter fact, I just ran out of VS and I will reorder soon.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



i didn't see anything on sale and i ordered way after mother's day.  hope they are good and don't be all hyped up like WEN.


----------



## jprayze

I will post later after my makeup but here's my inspiration and some actuals


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> I will post later after my makeup but here's my inspiration and some actuals



Cuuute!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

jprayze said:


> I will post later after my makeup but here's my inspiration and some actuals



I love it!!


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> I will post later after my makeup but here's my inspiration and some actuals
> 
> 
> View attachment 213161
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 213163
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 213165



Gorg!! Very pretty


----------



## glamazon386

Finally washed my hair after almost 2 weeks . Hoping this style holds up until I get my Havana twists on Sunday

Products used - Nairobi foam wrap to set the style and a little EcoStyler gel for the edges


----------



## Froreal3

^Awesome. Love your waves.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## jprayze

Back to show my make up and excited about a new temporary hair look.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> Back to show my make up and excited about a new temporary hair look.



LOL, girl you are too fancy!  Did you do your own make-up??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver

I last took my vitamins on Thursday. I will start again tomorrow. Well i did my second flat iron today in my 3years two months and 2 days of being natural. I did a small length check 1/4 way through the process but since my hair reverts in seconds i don't have pics of my whole head.

Yes i know i  should not be using heat  but i really needed to cheat today. See pic below. I'm closer to *BSL *than i thought.


----------



## BraunSugar

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> I last took my vitamins on Thursday. I will start again tomorrow. Well i did my second flat iron today in my 3years two months and 2 years of being natural. I did a small length check 1/4 way through the process but since my hair reverts in seconds i don't have pics of my whole head.
> 
> Yes i know i  should not be using heat  but i really needed to cheat today. See pic below. I'm closer to *BSL *than i thought.


SUNSHINE BABY Go grow buddy! You are close!!!


----------



## laylaaa

Does anyone here use Joico products?





SUNSHINE BABY You're a fingertip away,  I bet you'll be there by the next time you use heat!!


----------



## Meritamen

laylaaa said:


> Does anyone here use Joico products?


I use Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm. It is fantastic I deep condition with it and then detangle. The comb slides right through like a knife through butter. I usually mix it with a good cheapie, like an Organix deep conditioner, just so it lasts a bit longer since it's pricey. It smells nice too.


----------



## lamaria211

DC,d overnight with Darcy's pumpkin, about to apply my Bee Mine growth serum and tie it down!


----------



## KiWiStyle

laylaaa said:


> Does anyone here use Joico products?
> 
> SUNSHINE BABY You're a fingertip away,  I bet you'll be there by the next time you use heat!!



I swear by Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.  I have fine, low density hair but I still prefer it. I usually add other things to it which makes my hair super moist but its fantastic alone too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

laylaaa said:


> Does anyone here use Joico products?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUNSHINE BABY You're a fingertip away,  I bet you'll be there by the next time you use heat!!



I used to. My fav was the reconstructor shampoo & conditioner. It's a great protein treatment.


----------



## PureSilver

laylaaa said:


> @SUNSHINE BABY You're a fingertip away,  I bet you'll be there by the next time you use heat!!



laylaaa I sure hope its not another 3 years two months and two days before i do, maybe i will build up the courage to do so at least 2X per year. Once i get my regimen down pat along with becoming more educated on the proper techniques for flat ironing and hair care.

Yep i'm still learning.


----------



## fifigirl

Quite sad today.......had to let go of half an inch of my hair. I'm about 6 weeks post relaxer and stretching for 12-16 weeks. Noticed my hairs been tangling of recent and I put it down to split ends. It was making my ends look real rough as well. So I went to the salon to rollerset my hair. I had the Stylist dust off the split ends for me.
The good part is my hair looks healthier and I'll know by my next wash if it did any good.
In the meantime, I have to learn how to rollerset my hair myself and I intend to buy rollers for my hair as I don't like how my hair was combed at the salon. I guess I shall look up YouTube.
I really shouldn't feel down as we all say 'healthy hair over length' but arrrrrgggghhhhh!!! I am so upset? Need to grow 2 inches in a month! Any advice?


----------



## Angel of the North

fifigirl said:


> Quite sad today.......had to let go of half an inch of my hair. I'm about 6 weeks post relaxer and stretching for 12-16 weeks. Noticed my hairs been tangling of recent and I put it down to split ends. It was making my ends look real rough as well. So I went to the salon to rollerset my hair. I had the Stylist dust off the split ends for me.
> The good part is my hair looks healthier and I'll know by my next wash if it did any good.
> In the meantime, I have to learn how to rollerset my hair myself and I intend to buy rollers for my hair as I don't like how my hair was combed at the salon. I guess I shall look up YouTube.
> I really shouldn't feel down as we all say 'healthy hair over length' but arrrrrgggghhhhh!!! I am so upset? Need to grow 2 inches in a month! Any advice?



Don't feel sad you did something good today, I understand how you must be feeling, I just took off half an inch tonight too. I figured that I'd rather lose half an inch now than 2-3 inches later, that's a positive in my book.


----------



## Cattypus1

fifigirl said:


> Quite sad today.......had to let go of half an inch of my hair. I'm about 6 weeks post relaxer and stretching for 12-16 weeks. Noticed my hairs been tangling of recent and I put it down to split ends. It was making my ends look real rough as well. So I went to the salon to rollerset my hair. I had the Stylist dust off the split ends for me.
> The good part is my hair looks healthier and I'll know by my next wash if it did any good.
> In the meantime, I have to learn how to rollerset my hair myself and I intend to buy rollers for my hair as I don't like how my hair was combed at the salon. I guess I shall look up YouTube.
> I really shouldn't feel down as we all say 'healthy hair over length' but arrrrrgggghhhhh!!! I am so upset? Need to grow 2 inches in a month! Any advice?



If you figure out how to get 2 inches a month you could bottle that and make a mint!


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> LOL, girl you are too fancy!  Did you do your own make-up??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks I went to the MAC store...I had an allergic reaction to the lipstick later that night!  My skin is overly sensitive!!!  I've worn the lip glass for years, but the addition of the lipstick and liner gave me major problems!  Guess I will be headed to the makeup thread!


----------



## jprayze

And finally These are pics from the actual event...a Juneteenth gala with my honey 

Lighting wasn't the best in the pics but we had a blast!  And my hair is safely tucked away.  Hopefully this will last until the end of the week.


----------



## ronie

jprayze that second picture of you too is so beautiful. Your smiles are so contagious. And i love the top of your dress... i'm a sucker for lavender, lol.


----------



## fifigirl

Thanks for your encouragement Angel of the North.......Cattypus1 I had to break out in laughter at your comment! Really if wishes were horses....


----------



## jprayze

ronie said:


> jprayze that second picture of you too is so beautiful. Your smiles are so contagious. And i love the top of your dress... i'm a sucker for lavender, lol.



Thank you!  I love dressing up lol


----------



## naturalagain2

Friday Night i Prepoo'd with Amla/Brahmi/Vatika Oil, put my hair in a bun and plastic cap over it. (I love prepooing w/ this oil mix my hair is always soft and smooth!)

Sat. I ended up clarifying my hair with Kenra Clarifying Shampoo (first time trying it and it was really good; it will replace my suave clarifying shampoo since its a chelating shampoo as well). Then I DC'd w/ ORS Replenishing Conditioner under the dryer for 15 mins. Rinsed well with warm water then applied Vatika Frosting let it sit for 10 mins for an oil rinse. After added tresemme naturals condish to help with detangling and rinsed. Used Bask hair milk as a leave in a sealed with grapeseed oil and airdried in twist overnight. 

I ended up not doing a braid out but did two flat twist on the front and bun the back. Plan to wear this protective style all week.

I must have needed a protein treatment my hair feels nice and smooth and not so thin feeling. It looks full too. I think the no heat has been helping too.


----------



## NikkiQ

Wash day for me and I'm pretty happy about it. Of course after finger detangling I had to do a quick length check. I'm pretty shocked considering I cut 2 inches off last month. 



Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Froreal3

jprayze Looks like yall had a lot of fun! You look adorable.
NikkiQ You're doing awesome! You'll definitely be there by year's end.


----------



## polished07

jprayze said:


> And finally These are pics from the actual event...a Juneteenth gala with my honey
> 
> Lighting wasn't the best in the pics but we had a blast!  And my hair is safely tucked away.  Hopefully this will last until the end of the week.



You both look Fab!!!!


----------



## Incognitus

jprayze Such a pretty purple!!


----------



## Guinan

jprayze, yall look soooo nice & happy. Your whole look, looks beautiful!


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Wash day for me and I'm pretty happy about it. Of course after finger detangling I had to do a quick length check. I'm pretty shocked considering I cut 2 inches off last month.
> 
> View attachment 213433
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


 
WoW, your growth is AWESOME!! I was trying to see how I'm going to do a length check w/o heat, but I still cant get my arm pull positioned right w/o unintentionally leaning my head back.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

ronie said:


> jprayze that second picture of you too is so beautiful. Your smiles are so contagious. And i love the top of your dress... i'm a sucker for lavender, lol.



I was thinking the same thing... look at that love!!! Its written all over yalls faces

Suny


----------



## jprayze

Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments!


----------



## laylaaa

Meritamen said:


> I use Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm. It is fantastic I deep condition with it and then detangle. The comb slides right through like a knife through butter. I usually mix it with a good cheapie, like an Organix deep conditioner, just so it lasts a bit longer since it's pricey. It smells nice too.





KiWiStyle said:


> I swear by Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.  I have fine, low density hair but I still prefer it. I usually add other things to it which makes my hair super moist but its fantastic alone too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





pelohello said:


> I used to. My fav was the reconstructor shampoo & conditioner. It's a great protein treatment.




Thanks  I'm toying with going back to sulphates and silicones this fortnight just to see what suits my hair best and I always wanted to try Joico. Part of me suspects natural isn't _necessarily _better... a good product is a good product imo.



Might be a setback in waiting, might be freedom at last from funny smelling organic stuff. Who knows!


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> jprayze, yall look soooo nice & happy. Your whole look, looks beautiful!



it's nice to have somebody put that smile on your face!  you look very pretty!


----------



## PureSilver

fifigirl You could try using cayenne pepper or making to oil to accelerate your hair growth.


----------



## Evolving78

laylaaa said:


> Does anyone here use Joico products?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



joico had too much protein in it for me, but other ladies on the board really like it. i had the moisture recovery line.


----------



## fifigirl

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> fifigirl You could try using cayenne pepper or making to oil to accelerate your hair growth.



Yea.....I'm reading up on MN. Thinking of mixing it with castor oil and using on my scalp every other day. In fact I started it tonight as I had a tube of Daktarin. Hopefully that should work along with DCing. I thought of adding cayenne to the mix but I'm scared of an allergic reaction


----------



## NikkiQ

Didn't braid my hair up after wash day. *gasps* shocking I know since I'm so predictable  But I decided to try to wear it curly this week so I did a wash n go. Not sure how I feel about wearing my curly hair down just yet. It just shrinks up to NL and it looks weird to me.


----------



## Angel of the North

NikkiQ said:


> Didn't braid my hair up after wash day. *gasps* shocking I know since I'm so predictable  But I decided to try to wear it curly this week so I did a wash n go. Not sure how I feel about wearing my curly hair down just yet. It just shrinks up to NL and *it looks weird to me*.



Sorry NikkiQ I'm not biting, I bet it looks hot, I was just admiring your hair in the length check you just posted, thinking how great your wash and goes must look. Somebody gave me a compliment yesterday IRL which I questioned, they said when we look at ourselves, we don't get the same views/angles others see, I understand exactly what they meant. On a different note, great progress, that grew back quick


----------



## ImanAdero

So these braids are starting to look tired...


But I'll make sure I keep them in so on Thursday I can have a nice braid/twist out.


----------



## GettingKinky

Two more days until my touch up. Last time I was there, 8 weeks ago,  she said I needed a trim.  If she brings it up again I'll let her do but if not I'll leave it alone. I'm not sure if I need it or not. Part of me wants nice even ends and part of me want to keep every last millimeter of growth.

 I didn't buy the mizani honey shield so I have to figure out what I'm going to use to protect my ends during the touch up. Maybe olive oil + serum. I can't wait to see if/how much my hair has grown!!


----------



## Guinan

^^^me too


----------



## Evolving78

well i am bald headed compared to you ladies in here, but i am really going to work on keeping my hair healthy and strong.  i am going to fight with myself to get back into roller setting.  i don't wanna hear nothing coming out of my stylist mouth, but nice things.  i got some good quality products in my stash and i won't be messing with any hardcore protein ever again.  i will not be doing my own relaxers anymore. 

i am still shedding like crazy though. it's a ball full of hair daily.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> well i am bald headed compared to you ladies in here, but i am really going to work on keeping my hair healthy and strong.  i am going to fight with myself to get back into roller setting.  i don't wanna hear nothing coming out of my stylist mouth, but nice things.  i got some good quality products in my stash and i won't be messing with any hardcore protein ever again.  i will not be doing my own relaxers anymore.
> 
> i am still shedding like crazy though. it's a ball full of hair daily.



shortdub78 im joining your pity party.  Well I guess I would be next in line.   I am grateful for my continued length retention but my fine hair doesn't allow me to enjoy my hair as much as I would like.  I think I'll have to be WL before I have a decent size bun, smh.  

I hope that shedding subsides soon.  Try not to stress about it, it'll only get worse.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78 im joining your pity party.  Well I guess I would be next in line.   I am grateful for my continued length retention but my fine hair doesn't allow me to enjoy my hair as much as I would like.  I think I'll have to be WL before I have a decent size bun, smh.
> 
> I hope that shedding subsides soon.  Try not to stress about it, it'll only get worse.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



are you kidding me?  you have done so many styles and i would just wear my tired little bun.  i was such a scary cat and i always felt i needed more hair to pull off what you have accomplished!

as far as the shedding, i'm not bothered by it like i was before.  my hair doesn't get tangled and knotted up anymore, so that is a plus.


----------



## fifigirl

I'm still mooning over my lost half an inch! I'm trying every trick to grow my hair. Tonight I mixed Sulphur 8 with my tube of MN and oiled my scalp. Then I wrapped it up in a plastic bag, tied my scarf and going to bed like this. My scalp is all tingly. I'm thinking it better tingle so I get some hair growth by hook or by crook! I know I sound desperate....sob! I think I need a shrink to deal with how I'm feeling right now. I'm NOT trimming my hair till the end of 2013. I'll prolly have a breakdown if I trimmed again.


----------



## Kerryann

I haven't trimmed in so long but at the end of the year i will trim


----------



## Guinan

I'm getting excited bout this upcoming length check, cause I really want to see if this inversion thing really works. I have been "officially" doing the inversion 2xs a week on my wash days. Hopefully I've gained the 1-2ins I had trimmed a couple of months ago.


----------



## Kerryann

I hope the inversion works because in another 2 weeks I will start..preggos can't get down


----------



## NikkiQ

About to super M&S my hair and try to put it in some braids or something. I'm so bored with my hair right now. I wish I could get some braids or something, but there's no one out here that can do it and I'm incredibly style challenged.


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ did I miss the picture of your wash n go?  I'm dying to see what it looked like. 

jprayze you look so pretty and happy at your gala. Isn't it nice to have a reason to dress up?


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> NikkiQ did I miss the picture of your wash n go?  I'm dying to see what it looked like



No I didn't post one. I didn't like any pic from any angle so I deleted them all. I took this pic after I gave up on it and put it in a pony



Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## jprayze

GettingKinky said:


> NikkiQ did I miss the picture of your wash n go?  I'm dying to see what it looked like.
> 
> jprayze you look so pretty and happy at your gala. Isn't it nice to have a reason to dress up?



Thanks!  Yes absolutely!  So much fun preparing for it.

NikkiQ love the pony!


----------



## Froreal3

fifigirl said:


> I'm still mooning over my lost half an inch! I'm trying every trick to grow my hair. Tonight I mixed Sulphur 8 with my tube of MN and oiled my scalp. Then I wrapped it up in a plastic bag, tied my scarf and going to bed like this. My scalp is all tingly. I'm thinking it better tingle so I get some hair growth by hook or by crook! I know I sound desperate....sob! I think I need a shrink to deal with how I'm feeling right now. I'm NOT trimming my hair till the end of 2013. I'll prolly have a breakdown if I trimmed again.



@fifigirl It will go back quickly. Half an inch is nothing, especially with MN. It worked for me when I was using it. I probably had 3/4" to an inch a month.

Right now I'm using NJoy's sulfur mix, so I stopped MN. I might alternate weeks with MN and her mix starting in July though. I want at least another 3-4 inches by the end of the year.

NikkiQ Your pony puff is juicy, girl! As a 4a/b girl, I don't like wash and goes.  Mine would have been in a puff too.


----------



## fifigirl

NikkiQ said:


> About to super M&S my hair and try to put it in some braids or something. I'm so bored with my hair right now. I wish I could get some braids or something, but there's no one out here that can do it and I'm incredibly style challenged.




I feel you NikkiQ....thinking of doing same too. Human hair braids so I can wash twice weekly still and DC easily n my hair can breath


----------



## fifigirl

Froreal3 said:


> @fifigirl It will go back quickly. Half an inch is nothing, especially with MN. It worked for me when I was using it. I probably had 3/4" to an inch a month.
> 
> Right now I'm using NJoy's sulfur mix, so I stopped MN. I might alternate weeks with MN and her mix starting in July though. I want at least another 3-4 inches by the end of the year.
> 
> NikkiQ Your pony puff is juicy, girl! As a 4a/b girl, I don't like wash and goes.  Mine would have been in a puff too.



Thanks Foreal! I'm very glad to hear from someone it worked for. How many times a week did you use it for?


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ that bun


----------



## Guinan

For my upcoming Jaimaica trip, I decided to put some Sengelese(sp) twist in. I will be using Marley Hair. I plan on putting them in right before my trip.

Random Hair Thought: I decided that if I'm not atleast close to MBL by the end of next year, I am going to go back to wearing my bob w/ bangs. I used to lovvvveeee that style. I'm really starting to miss my hair & I'm really tired of PS 24/7 w/o any notice of a difference in length. I miss playing w/ color too.


----------



## NikkiQ

Took the braids down and slicked it back into a bun. Hair is still super moist from last night. Added a bit more oil on my ends before putting it away. This will probably be my routine for the rest of the week.


----------



## Kerryann

pelohello said:


> For my upcoming Jaimaica trip, I decided to put some Sengelese(sp) twist in. I will be using Marley Hair. I plan on putting them in right before my trip.
> 
> *Random Hair Thought: I decided that if I'm not atleast close to MBL by the end of next year, I am going to go back to wearing my bob w/ bangs. I used to lovvvveeee that style. I'm really starting to miss my hair & I'm really tired of PS 24/7 w/o any notice of a difference in length. I miss playing w/ color too.*


*
*
Girl i was saying the same thing to myself. My hair has become a serious arse chore


----------



## PureSilver

NikkiQ said:


> Took the braids down and slicked it back into a bun. Hair is still super moist from last night. Added a bit more oil on my ends before putting it away. This will probably be my routine for the rest of the week.



This is exactly what i did this morn


----------



## cottoncoily

I just got out of Marley/kinky twists (I used both kinds of hair) this past weekend. I kept them in for a month bc I felt like it was hindering my growth for a number of reasons. 

Right now I'm in box braids with my real hair. I kept them in a ponytail bc my hair is so fine & they look thin. Hopefully they'll last for the next 2 weeks and hopefully by the end of August, I'll be full bsl right before I put my yarns back in


----------



## NikkiQ

sorry the pics are so gigantic! erplexed

Before bun







After bun


----------



## PureSilver

@NikkiQ  Lovely, your texture is so pretty. I never noticed it before. 

Should i post my bun too

Its not quite like yours but a bun non the less


----------



## NikkiQ

Yes!! You know we like hair pics in here SUNSHINE BABY


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ said:


> sorry the pics are so gigantic! erplexed
> 
> Before bun
> 
> After bun



Just looking at your color... Your growth is amazing!!!

Keep it up challenge master!


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero said:


> Just looking at your color... Your growth is amazing!!!
> 
> Keep it up challenge master!



Thanks ImanAdero! I'm trying to catch up to you and that gorgeous head of hair you got going on.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

I bought the GVP version of chi silk infusion yesterday. I'm going to use it before my relaxer tomorrow. It's more runny than I imagined it would be. I thought the consistency would be more like a serum.


----------



## polished07

PM M& S done after cowashing my mini braids now I'm figuring out if I want to baggy my ends while I sleep and its damp?


----------



## lamaria211

I just rinsed out Aussie 3 minute DC, I put it on dry hair under my wig at work today! That Bee Mine growth serum makes my hair so dry I'm going to have to incorporate CWing.


----------



## ImanAdero

Length check is 2 weeks away?


Just wondering because I'm about to put my hair away... But I guess I can wait lol


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero said:


> Length check is 2 weeks away?
> 
> Just wondering because I'm about to put my hair away... But I guess I can wait lol



ImanAdero yeah its 2 weeks away but you could always do it early, after the date or skip it all together.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## fifigirl

Washed my hair last night as I intend to braid my hair today. Was really tired as I'd been out all day so I Prepooed for 30 minutes with heated Olive oil, washed my scalp with Dr Bronners Castilla soap in honey and lemon. I only did one wash and focused on my scalp and let the water run through my hair. Then I conditioned with Giovanni Deep moisture conditioner. I did not go under my dryer as I was really exhausted so I wore my shower cap for about 5 minutes and then rinsed it off.

Carefully wrung water off my hair and then wrapped hair round an old t shirt and went to bed. Woke up this morning to about 80% dry hair. Used my Giovanni leave in conditioner and air drying it before I go to work. 
I am really pleased with my hair as it still is very soft and though I didn't have strength to comb whilst conditioning, I noticed that I had no tangles so I'm pleased at the hair lost from trimming as my hair is healthier, looks better and is tangle free.

Here's a pic of my air dried hair. Will load pics of my braids once I'm done. Forgive my looks, no makeup and I look a mess!




Here's the hair I'm going to fix.....looking forward to fixing as I'm obsessed with touching my hair these days






Question Ladies, need to know, do you prepoo when you have braids on? Cos I'm planning to wash and DC with heat prolly on sat since I had no energy last night


----------



## jprayze

I still have the same style in...it's holding up so well and I just get up and go!  Maybe I will wash over the weekend but its staying in tact so far.  In the meantime, I am going to get some info on tree braids at the braid salon.  I think i want that to be my next protective style.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> I still have the same style in...it's holding up so well and I just get up and go!  Maybe I will wash over the weekend but its staying in tact so far.  In the meantime, I am going to get some info on tree braids at the braid salon.  I think i want that to be my next protective style.



jprayze what are tree braids??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FroFab

Maybe I'll take down these cornrows I've had since June 1st in two weeks.  I put cornrows with no hair added and wore them out for two weeks in a bun, now I've busted out the Motown Tresses H. Volta wig to wear over them for the next two weeks.  I've gotten many compliments and need to go and buy about two more.  Other than that I've been cowashing 3x/week with Tresemme Naturals for Moisture and sealing with castor oil.  If I need a scalp cleanse sometimes I'll use Trader Joe's NS but other than that I'm very low maintenance this summer.  I'm thisclose to BSL...here's to another two weeks before a length check.


----------



## jprayze

[QUOTEKiWiStyle;18593913]jprayze what are tree braids??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF[/QUOTE]

Basically this is what I know about tree braids

There are 2 kinds of Tree braids: (1) extensions are braided into cornrows with hair strategically left out to give the appearance of microbraids

(2) hair is braided in single individual braids just llike standard micros except hair is left out in in a fishbone like pattern to hide braid and give fullness

I'm going for the first kind.  I've seen them done with straight and curly hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> [QUOTEKiWiStyle;18593913]jprayze what are tree braids??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Basically this is what I know about tree braids

There are 2 kinds of Tree braids: (1) extensions are braided into cornrows with hair strategically left out to give the appearance of microbraids

(2) hair is braided in single individual braids just llike standard micros except hair is left out in in a fishbone like pattern to hide braid and give fullness

I'm going for the first kind.  I've seen them done with straight and curly hair.[/QUOTE]

Thanks, they sound nice!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero

I kinda just rolled my hair today (took out my tired cornrows) and I like it! 

Put a headband on it and I really like it!


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> [QUOTEKiWiStyle;18593913]jprayze what are tree braids??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Basically this is what I know about tree braids

There are 2 kinds of Tree braids: (1) extensions are braided into cornrows with hair strategically left out to give the appearance of microbraids

(2) hair is braided in single individual braids just llike standard micros except hair is left out in in a fishbone like pattern to hide braid and give fullness

I'm going for the first kind.  I've seen them done with straight and curly hair.[/QUOTE]

I just researched tree braids and found a phenomenal braider in my area.  Thanks jprayze for the information, I was going to get medium box braids but I love this much, much better.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^VERY cute ImanAdero!! Sassy and work professional. Love it. Do you remember how you did it so you can recreate it again?


----------



## KiWiStyle

ImanAdero said:


> I kinda just rolled my hair today (took out my tired cornrows) and I like it!
> 
> Put a headband on it and I really like it!



Beautiful hair and style ImanAdero!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Back in a bun today. Loving this mucho. I may get some S-Curl for the L in my LOC method. I've juiced before using Care Free Curl and Hawaiian Silky when I was transitioning and my hair loved. Think it may be time to revisit it. JJamiah swears that I'm BSB but I don't think so just yet. If I keep my moisture and protein balance right, then hopefully I make BSL by September. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Froreal3

fifigirl said:


> Thanks Foreal! I'm very glad to hear from someone it worked for. How many times a week did you use it for?



I used it every day straight not mixed with oils. It took me from a little below shoulder to apl in about 2 months. Some people report headaches using it straight. I don't have a sensitive scalp. fifigirl

Eta jprayze got amazing growth from it as well.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## keranikki

This BKT has allowed me to wash and go this past week and I'm loving it. Some of my hair is still straight  but started to wave up slightly. I did a twist out this past weekend, but I didn't allow my hair to dry all of the way. #silly goose I'm going to try again this weekend.


----------



## BraunSugar

Yesterday I did an oil rinse with coconut oil. It was the truth! I'm doing one every wash now.

I also noticed that there _is_ a difference between regular coconut oil and the extra virgin kind on my hair. I have to always use extra virgin.


----------



## BraunSugar

Here's my length check photo:


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> Basically this is what I know about tree braids
> 
> There are 2 kinds of Tree braids: (1) extensions are braided into cornrows with hair strategically left out to give the appearance of microbraids
> 
> (2) hair is braided in single individual braids just llike standard micros except hair is left out in in a fishbone like pattern to hide braid and give fullness
> 
> I'm going for the first kind. I've seen them done with straight and curly hair.


 
I just researched tree braids and found a phenomenal braider in my area. Thanks @jprayze for the information, I was going to get medium box braids but I love this much, much better.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF[/QUOTE]

That's awesome!  I bought some synthetic hair that I want to use...it is sort of wavy/curly.



Froreal3 said:


> I used it every day straight not mixed with oils. It took me from a little below shoulder to apl in about 2 months. Some people report headaches using it straight. I don't have a sensitive scalp. @fifigirl
> 
> Eta @jprayze got amazing growth from it as well.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


 
Yes and I just started using it again this month....this time straight like Froreal3 said.  That's how I got the best growth with MN.  The only thing is right now I am in a style that prevents me from getting to my scalp so I had to take a break anyway.


----------



## NikkiQ

BraunSugar said:


> Here's my length check photo:


 
Looking good BraunSugar!! I love that color


----------



## GettingKinky

ImanAdero I like your bun/twist style!!

I did a braid out for the first time in months. It took me 20 minutes to moisturize, detangle and put in 5 braids. :-(  No wonder I don't do this so often any more.  I'm 16 weeks post touch up and 18.5 months into my transition to texlax. I like the thickness the texlax gives me but I love the shininess and lack of frizz of the bonelaxed ends. Maybe I'll start texlaxing a little bit straighter. Or maybe I'll start using cones again. I don't know what to do. 

When I pull on my hair it's below the top of my bra strap!


----------



## GettingKinky

BraunSugar. Looking good!  You and NikkiQ are definitely hair twins.


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> @BraunSugar. Looking good! You and @NikkiQ are definitely hair twins.


 
 You think so GettingKinky?? I thought the same thing, but I think her curls are a bit more defined than mine are.


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^VERY cute ImanAdero!! Sassy and work professional. Love it. Do you remember how you did it so you can recreate it again?



It was really easy! Just loosely flat twisted the two aides of my head, pinned it in the back so it wouldn't come undone and pushed a headband back to create a little hump and make it look more donut than two separate flat twists. 

Dasssit!


----------



## chelseatiara

NikkiQ

I would like to join this challenge!

Today I am officially Apl/a half an inch above because I also trimmed today.
I made a length check video rather than a starting/update pic.. I hope thats okay 

http://youtu.be/8S1jeUPYjO4

~Current hair length-APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd-Natural
~BSL goal month-December
~Current Reggie and styling choices- I listen to my hair needs and adjust accordingly...I mostly do twist outs though..
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?- I plan on take much better care of my ends now that my hair is longer..
~Post a beginning picture-explained in the paragraph


----------



## NikkiQ

That's perfectly fine with me chelseatiara!  to the challenge!!!


----------



## RayRayFurious

I took my braids out last weekend. I know...only three weeks. But I was in and out of the ocean water so much and washing my scalp, so they looked pretty messy. I can't stand going to work looking messy, so I took them out.

I twisted my hair up and threw a wig on. I'm in swim class and training for a half marathon. I need to look professional/neat while doing all this activity and I believe this might be the best way for now.

I have an appointment Saturday to get some cornrows to rock under the wigs. And I just ordered two more that should arrive next week.


----------



## BraunSugar

NikkiQ said:


> You think so @GettingKinky?? I thought the same thing, but I think her curls are a bit more defined than mine are.



NikkiQ I think we're hair twins too. Maybe we are fraternal twins instead of identical, but I think we are pretty close.


----------



## fifigirl

Froreal3 said:


> I used it every day straight not mixed with oils. It took me from a little below shoulder to apl in about 2 months. Some people report headaches using it straight. I don't have a sensitive scalp. fifigirl
> 
> Eta jprayze got amazing growth from it as well.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Wow! Going to do this then!


----------



## NikkiQ

Cowashed the hair today. Check out the roots!! I'm kinda liking the ombre effect that's going on lol 







And here's my official length check pic. It's a bit early b/c I'm gonna be flying back to NOLA soon after length check day and I'm gonna have it twisted and hidden away for a few days before I leave. DH is getting better at taking pics


----------



## fifigirl

Had braids done....hopefully this will stop my compulsion for playing with my hair non stop

Rocking my braids


----------



## JJamiah

NikkiQ you are bsb lady. Not BSL yet, but definitely BSB.. YOu just don't wanna claim it. I am claiming it.. Nikkiq is BSB.. LOL

I can't wait until I get back there woman.
and you and Ms. Sugar are definitely hair twins, I thought it was you until I see someone else name attached to it.. LOL


----------



## NikkiQ

Nope. Not claiming anything JJamiah!


----------



## Guinan

JJamiah said:


> NikkiQ you are bsb lady. Not BSL yet, but definitely BSB.. YOu just don't wanna claim it. I am claiming it.. Nikkiq is BSB.. LOL
> 
> I can't wait until I get back there woman.
> and you and Ms. Sugar are definitely hair twins, I thought it was you until I see someone else name attached to it.. LOL



I 2nd that u look bsb 2me too


----------



## Guinan

I found the hair cut I think I'm gonna get either @ the end of this year or next year. I might even get the same color; but just @ the front of my hair & a little darker.


----------



## Guinan

& this one is the bangs that I want to go with the other pic.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Going back to work after 10 months is hard. I've neglected my hair all week hiding it under a wig. If i wasn't so sleepy id moisturize....i don't see it happening. Shame....

Suny


----------



## NikkiQ

Can BSB mean "between shoulder blades" instead of below? I'm not quite below yet.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## JJamiah

BSB I always thought was Below shoulder blades. (that was for me) But the shoulder blades are the points to me...


----------



## JJamiah

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=420662


----------



## NikkiQ

JJamiah said:


> BSB I always thought was Below shoulder blades. (that was for me) But the shoulder blades are the points to me...



See I think of BSB as completely past the entire shoulder blade all together

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## JJamiah

I think for the rest of the year I am going to do some updo's.

I will save the braided updo's for when I am not working out for a few weeks because I lost a bit of hair. 

I am going to do some Gel up pony tails that I will break down once a week.  
I want to see how this goes. It definitely gives me some time to not have to be bothered with it. I love MoHawks and Updo's and Buns. 

Any who that is my random thoughts..


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> & this one is the bangs that I want to go with the other pic.



You're going to cut your hair???


----------



## GettingKinky

I was just telling my hair dresser that my texlaxed hair is a lot of work since it's so thick and that maybe I should bonelax it, and she said "but it's doing so well". I love her. I may even let her trim my hair, but not if she's still wrapped up in the Heat-Spurs game. 

She's only curling people's hair during time outs so she doesn't burn them. I'm going to be here all night.  She loves the heat.


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> I was just telling my hair dresser that my texlaxed hair is a lot of work since it's so thick and that maybe I should bonelax it, and she said "but it's doing so well". I love her. I may even let her trim my hair, but not if she's still wrapped up in the Heat-Spurs game.
> 
> She's only curling people's hair during time outs so she doesn't burn them. I'm going to be here all night.  She loves the heat.



Well she should be in a good mood now since they won 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Nonie

[USER=252932]NikkiQ[/USER];18597381 said:
			
		

> Can BSB mean "between shoulder blades" instead of below? I'm not quite below yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



No, as that would be a vague length. 

Shoulder blades are these big triangular bones and being "between" makes no sense as a marker because a measure of length has to be a definite point through which you can draw a horizontal line for hair to fall to. 







The hair at the center of your head when stretched down or hanging down fall between shoulder blades from the time it leaves collar-bone, through APL, through BSB...and even when that hair reaches MBL and beyond. Because of its position on your head, every time you pull it down to check length,  it passes between shoulder blades coz they are on either side. So the first B in BSB as a length milestone cannot stand for "between"; it has to stand for "below" as that is what makes sense. 

The day your hair passes an imaginary horizonal line running across your back and touching the bottom of those triangular bones, then you can claim BSB. Until then you are between APL and BSB. Just like when you leave CBL and before you reach APL, you are between CBL and APL.


----------



## Nonie

[USER=252932]NikkiQ[/USER];18597715 said:
			
		

> See I think of BSB as completely past the entire shoulder blade all together
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



And that is what JJamiah is saying too: below means you have passed them. I think when she says shoulder blades are the point for her she means as opposed to using bra whose position can be changed:


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I made that post as a joke.I know that there is no such length milestone as "between shoulder blade". I just said it since I don't want to claim BSB.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Nonie

[USER=252932]NikkiQ[/USER];18598537 said:
			
		

> ^^^I made that post as a joke.I know that there is no such length milestone as "between shoulder blade". I just said it since I don't want to claim BSB.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Gotcha! I thought you were serious coz I didn't see any  or "LOL" or other indicators that you were kidding. My bad.


----------



## ImanAdero

fifigirl said:


> Had braids done....hopefully this will stop my compulsion for playing with my hair non stop
> 
> Rocking my braids



Love these! This is gonna be my hair in July/August. And I will pay to get them done.

I just hope my head doesn't look huge with them in because I have so much damn hair. 

Yep.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I haven't been keeping up with too much. My regimen has been pretty lazy. Mostly twists/plaits under my wig or buns. My crown is being a problem area. I don't usually get tangles but they've been worse than normal.

I'm looking for more natural alternatives to gel. Any recommendations? I've used Original Moxie's Just Gel and it was pretty great.... until I washed it out... my hair felt weird and crispy. No breakage though. It held better than I thought it would.


----------



## fifigirl

I'm looking for more natural alternatives to gel. Any recommendations? I've used Original Moxie's Just Gel and it was pretty great.... until I washed it out... my hair felt weird and crispy. No breakage though. It held better than I thought it would.[/QUOTE]

Try Aloe Vera gel or Ecostyler gel....I haven't tried Ecostyler but I know a lot of ladies recommend and use that without having any issues


----------



## NikkiQ

Nonie said:


> Gotcha! I thought you were serious coz I didn't see any  or "LOL" or other indicators that you were kidding. My bad.


 
It's okay Nonie! You know we love your input though. You always have a way to clear things up for everyone.


----------



## JosieLynn

So it's been awhile since I've posted. Mainly been lurking while my head is under this wig. Routine has been pretty dull, just wash weekly and DC and flat twist and wear a wig out. Moisturizing evry other day and sometimes a midweek cowash. I've been wearing my hair out on the weekends but I think I'm finally getting bored with the wig. Plus I almost melted yesterday from the heat. So hopefully this weekend I will put in some marley twists and wear those until August.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ohhhhhhh bun how I love you. So easy to do. I can go from looking a hot mess to kinda decent in less than 5min.


----------



## jprayze

Loved my gala 'do and it hung in there for the whole work week!  I think it's time for me to say goodbye this weekend while I have time to actually wash my hair...perhaps tomorrow.  I'm thinking some protein and tea rinse is in order.   I have 2 weeks to condition and treat my hair before my tree braids.  I will blow dry my hair before the braid installation...it won't be as straight as when it's flat ironed but I will do that for my length check.


----------



## Killahkurlz

Hello ladies 
I finally joined  and just before work so I'm rushing.
So here's the sitch real quick

~Current hair length
Longest layers (back) grazing bsl
Sides grazing apl
Crown about sl
Front about an inch below my chin
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
natural 
~BSL goal month
I want to be full bsl, longest layers of course, by dec 2013
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Recently I've bought a soft bonnet dryer and have started hot oil treatments with coconut oil.and castor oil mix and dc with heat every wash day which is either once a week or two. I shampoo every wash day with tropical isle living (same company that makes jbco) Jamaican all natural black castor oil shampoo with Shea butter which I add tea tree oil to. (If ure on a moisture regimen or u need moisture, u MUST try this shampoo. MUST and it's 100°/. natural )
Condition with either organic root stimulator Olive oil professional replenishing conditioner or coconut oil and honey.
I'm also trying to massage my scalp with castor oil and tea tree oil every other day to two days.
For styling, I moisturize with water and Cantu Shea butter leave in mix (I want to try adding aloe Vera juice) then seal with my Shea butter mix
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
I want to faithfully hot oil treatment or dc every wash day. Also faithfully massage my scalp with oil. I tend to get dry scalp.
This week I've started bunning and plan on doing a bunning challenge until December as well.

ok ladies. off to work.


----------



## polished07

Nonie said:


> And that is what JJamiah is saying too: below means you have passed them. I think when she says shoulder blades are the point for her she means as opposed to using bra whose position can be changed:



I like that picture I'm always needing visuals to help me


----------



## polished07

Took my mini braids down since I got my phytospecific products I'm ready to try I'm gonna bun or flat twist for the next week until the holiday weekend travels ill put the mini braids back in and slap my trusty kinky straight wig on  I did my 2yrs post relaxer length check vid 5 months late I had forgot till someone asked me to update lol! So this is my length at 29 months post relaxer almost 2.5 yrs! And 17 months post BC fully natural.....this is my June length check differences are not much my hair is dry in the June pic and wet in the April growth I don't see much growth I did trim 1/2 inch using the farmers almanac though in May


----------



## NikkiQ

Killahkurlz!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

I chickened out and didn't get my hair trimmed yesterday. I will dust while it's still straight before I wash it next week. 

Here's my hair after my stylist curled it. It's BSL but until the curls fall, I won't be able to show it. Now I'm greedy and I want BSL hair when it's curled or unstretched.


----------



## NikkiQ

***Question of the Day***

Okay since there has been a bit of talk about BSB and BSL, I wanted to ask you ladies...

Are you reaching for BSB or BSL?


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:


> ***Question of the Day***
> 
> Okay since there has been a bit of talk about BSB and BSL, I wanted to ask you ladies...
> 
> Are you reaching for BSB or BSL?



I'm aiming for BSL which for me is about BSB. I keep my bra band level with the under bustline. That is the exactpoint of my goal, to have a full hemline there.


----------



## keranikki

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> 
> Okay since there has been a bit of talk about BSB and BSL, I wanted to ask you ladies...
> 
> Are you reaching for BSB or BSL?



I'm reaching for BSL. My bra strap falls about 1" below BSB for me. Now I don't think I'll make it in December, but I will continue to push for it.


----------



## koolkittychick

NikkiQ said:


> ***Question of the Day***
> 
> Okay since there has been a bit of talk about BSB and BSL, I wanted to ask you ladies...
> 
> Are you reaching for BSB or BSL?


I am reaching for BSL, which to me is the bottom of my brastrap, which *on* me is right at or 1" above MBL, depending on the bra.


----------



## naturalagain2

^^I want BSL which will be MBL for me the way my bra fits.


----------



## Froreal3

NikkiQ said:


> ***Question of the Day***
> 
> Okay since there has been a bit of talk about BSB and BSL, I wanted to ask you ladies...
> 
> Are you reaching for BSB or BSL?


 
BSL on me is the same as MBL, so I'm aiming for that in December. In August to September I'm aiming for BSB (which is about two inches away from MBL). Yeah, it's confusing.


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> 
> Okay since there has been a bit of talk about BSB and BSL, I wanted to ask you ladies...
> 
> Are you reaching for BSB or BSL?



Reaching BSL by Dec I have no idea where I'm at in relation to the goal I just know 13 inches is BSL on me and I have 3 more to go end goal is WSL which is 16 now my issue is the crown area as its longer but will take forever to reach BSL


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay I'm not sure if I did this right or not (Nonie help!) but here's what I did in regards to my current length.


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> 
> Okay since there has been a bit of talk about BSB and BSL, I wanted to ask you ladies...
> 
> Are you reaching for BSB or BSL?



BSL is nearly MBL for me. I'm for the most part BSB, but I wanna make BSL


----------



## GettingKinky

Top of my bra strap is BSB bottom of my strap is at least an inch below BSB and maybe MBL. But I don't really know what MBL is. In any case I want the bottom of my bra strap.


----------



## Incognitus

Froreal3 said:


> @fifigirl It will go back quickly. Half an inch is nothing, especially with MN. It worked for me when I was using it. I probably had 3/4" to an inch a month.
> 
> Right now I'm using NJoy's sulfur mix, so I stopped MN. I might alternate weeks with MN and her mix starting in July though. I want at least another 3-4 inches by the end of the year.
> 
> @NikkiQ Your pony puff is juicy, girl! As a 4a/b girl, I don't like wash and goes.  Mine would have been in a puff too.


 
fifigirl I added MN to my Njoy mix. I hope they works well together.


----------



## NikkiQ

Almost time to M&S the hair up for the night. Got a few parties this weekend so I'll be sticking with the bun the entire time.

Any hair plans for you ladies??


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> Okay I'm not sure if I did this right or not (Nonie help!) but here's what I did in regards to my current length.



Your soooo close to bsb i can taste it
im rocking corn braids right now ill post my lc when i take them down in about another month i love them


----------



## newnyer

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day**
> 
> Okay since there has been a bit of talk about BSB and BSL, I wanted to ask you ladies...
> 
> Are you reaching for BSB or BSL?



Reaching for BSL here! Although I think in the beginning of this challenge I was reaching for BSB- ya'll know hair anorexia is a beast!  I think my torso is shorter or I just wear my bra a little high so I'm claiming when I reach the bottom of my bra strap. My hair must be allergic to my bra or something though lol...cuz I swear it has been lingering in the same spot (about 2 inches above) for a millenium now. I think I'll be comfortably at BSB in about an inch though...so I guess that's something.  *shrug*


----------



## Killahkurlz

NikkiQ said:


> Killahkurlz!!!



Thank u


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:


> Okay I'm not sure if I did this right or not (Nonie help!) but here's what I did in regards to my current length.



We are at the same spot the bottom of your bra is what I consider BSL that's my Dec goal!


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 said:


> We are at the same spot the bottom of your bra is what I consider BSL that's my Dec goal!



I hope to be BSB by September since idk if I can make it to BSL by then.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm slowly realizing that with long, straight, jet black hair I look like an aging hippie (it's sad and funny at the same time). I should probably cut face framing layers but that seems like a hassle and I'm not sure how it will look when I wear it curly. Maybe highlights would help, but I'm sure my hair would suffer if I do that. I'm not sure why I want long hair when it's not that flattering on me. :-(


----------



## GettingKinky

Double post.


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:


> I hope to be BSB by September since idk if I can make it to BSL by then.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



I think you will!


----------



## Killahkurlz

polished07 said:


> We are at the same spot the bottom of your bra is what I consider BSL that's my Dec goal!



Same here. I think we can make it! If I can retain every inch I may even pass bsl by Dec


----------



## Killahkurlz

GettingKinky said:


> I'm slowly realizing that with long, straight, jet black hair I look like an aging hippie (it's sad and funny at the same time). I should probably cut face framing layers but that seems like a hassle and I'm not sure how it will look when I wear it curly. Maybe highlights would help, but I'm sure my hair would suffer if I do that. I'm not sure why I want long hair when it's not that flattering on me. :-(



Y not cut it curly?


----------



## Killahkurlz

Ok so ive figured out how to upload photos.

Here r three recent photos of my hair


----------



## Killahkurlz

Tonto said:


> I am staying away from heat like it was the devil. Wigging and weaving for the entire year. I don't want my hair to see the sunshine or to be burnt during Summertime. I want retention. I also have a question for the natural ladies; how do you manage to keep you ends stretch to avoid that bulk or that knotty effect on the ends? It's hard ya'll :-(



Omg I need help with this too.  keeping my ends stretched.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> ***Question of the Day***
> 
> Okay since there has been a bit of talk about BSB and BSL, I wanted to ask you ladies...
> 
> Are you reaching for BSB or BSL?



I decided to change my short term goal to bsb. I need something closer to obtain to I feel like bsl is such long distance; & I don't want to get discourage.


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> You're going to cut your hair???



Yeah probably @ the end of either this year or next year. I keep trying to change my mind, but I'm really starting to get annoyed w/ my hair. Maybe it's a mood that I'm in. I miss playing w/ it. It's weird b/c when I wasn't actively trying to grow my hair & was going to a horrible hair stylist, my hair was a inch or 2 pass bsl. I used to bleach & perm like every other month. 

But now, it's like my hair will not grow. Well we see after this length check.


----------



## Guinan

Killahkurlz said:


> Ok so ive figured out how to upload photos.
> 
> Here r three resent photos of my hair



I  ur hair!


----------



## Nonie

NikkiQ said:


> Okay I'm not sure if I did this right or not (Nonie help!) but here's what I did in regards to my current length.



Looks like you did it right NikkiQ. I would just do away with BSL. BSB is what we use in lieu if BSL because bra strap positions change so using body parts gives a better measure. After BSB comes. MBL, WL, HBL, TBL, BL,...and so on:


----------



## Killahkurlz

thank you!  it's a  lot of work


----------



## GettingKinky

Killahkurlz you and your hair are so cute!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Nonie said:


> Looks like you did it right NikkiQ. I would just do away with BSL. BSB is what we use in lieu if BSL because bra strap positions change so using body parts gives a better measure. After BSB comes. MBL, WL, HBL, TBL, BL,...and so on:



I just checked and BSB is BSL (top of bra) for me.  My back fat doesn't allow clarity for BSB length checks so I'll stick with BSL.  I have got to get rid of this fat.


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle I have to move/"flex" my shoulder blades in order for them to be seen in pics b/c of my back fat


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> KiWiStyle I have to move/"flex" my shoulder blades in order for them to be seen in pics b/c of my back fat



LOL, I did that too....and I had dd help locate them.  Her response, "yeah, you can't see them on your back", lol.  I have to feel for them....just sad.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

Killahkurlz said:


> thank you!  it's a  lot of work



Killahkurlz smh u are my instagram friend why didnt i know that u are a lhcf head


----------



## Kerryann

u know what all this bra confusion is confusing me because the placement of my bra changes all the time depending on what bra it is. So wherever my hair lands Dec.31st that's my goal length. Granted it better be close to mbl lol


----------



## polished07

Kerryann said:


> u know what all this bra confusion is confusing me because the placement of my bra changes all the time depending on what bra it is. So wherever my hair lands Dec.31st that's my goal length. Granted it better be close to mbl lol



My sentiments exactly so should this be considered the BSB challenge I like the idea of having a landmark to go by and BSB is closer than BSL also so is this why they say WL in 4 yrs of growth? APL 2 yrs BSL 3yrs and WL in 4 yrs they always omit MBL is that bc it's too close to BSL and WL????


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 said:


> My sentiments exactly so should this be considered the BSB challenge I like the idea of having a landmark to go by and BSB is closer than BSL also so is this why they say WL in 4 yrs of growth? APL 2 yrs BSL 3yrs and WL in 4 yrs they always omit MBL is that bc it's too close to BSL and WL????


 
No it's gonna stay the BSL challenge. No matter where we all individually wear our bras, whether high or low, getting to the point where your hair reaches your bra is a milestone in my eyes. We can claim BSB or BSL. It doesn't really matter to me, but I'm looking forward to hitting both. Most people skip MBL because it's like right smack dab in the middle of BSL and WL. I know that MBL is maybe an inch or 2 from both for me.


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:


> No it's gonna stay the BSL challenge. No matter where we all individually wear our bras, whether high or low, getting to the point where your hair reaches your bra is a milestone in my eyes. We can claim BSB or BSL. It doesn't really matter to me, but I'm looking forward to hitting both. Most people skip MBL because it's like right smack dab in the middle of BSL and WL. I know that MBL is maybe an inch or 2 from both for me.



Ok. I always wondered why no one never includes MBL in anything....I wonder how long it will take for me to get to MBL from BSL I need to look at Nonie diagram again but first things first making it to BSL


----------



## Nonie

polished07 said:


> Ok. I always wondered why no one never includes MBL in anything....I wonder how long it will take for me to get to MBL from BSL I need to look at Nonie diagram again but first things first making it to BSL



polished07, my diagram does not have BSL because depending on how you wear your bra, BSL could be same as APL or come after MBL. It is too unstable. 







Also a thick bra strap vs a skinny one changes BSL positionn. Too unreliable.

Who doesn't include MBL? I thought everyone aimed for that after BSB. Depending on your torso length, MBL could be closer to BSB or closer to WL:


----------



## newnyer

Yea, I agree that BSL is more of a personal milestone for me than an accurate one ;-). For me BSB is coming soon but MBL is about 5 inches from that.  Being able to look forward to something in between (BSL) should keep me motivated. 
I usually just refer to one particular bra (I call her 'ol trusty LOL) when doing my BSL length checks because like someone else said- all my bras lie differently on my back.


----------



## BraunSugar

NikkiQ said:


> ***Question of the Day***
> 
> Okay since there has been a bit of talk about BSB and BSL, I wanted to ask you ladies...
> 
> Are you reaching for BSB or BSL?



I'm going for BSL. i'm already at BSB and every bra I own is below BSL on my body. I'm claiming BSL once my hair is touching my bra strap. When my hair starts growing over it, I'll be comfortable moving on to focus on MBL. 

I'm not skipping MBL for my own sanity because I think it will probably be sometime at the end of next year before I am close to WL. Hitting another milestone before then will keep me encouraged.


----------



## Guinan

just came from target and got sum shea moisture deep conditioning mask. i cant wait to try it. i plan on washing my hair 2morrow. i dont think ima do the protein 2morrow. ive been noticing alittle breakage, so ima focus on moisture. i dont know if im causing the breakage or if it too much protein, so to err on the safe side, ima relax on the protein. The reason why i dont know if im causing the breakage is b/c when i wear my hair out, i spend the whole day grabbing at my hair to get rid of my shed hairs.

i dont know whats better, wait on wash days to remove shed hairs on keep hand in hair and remove shed hairs all day.


----------



## BraunSugar

pelohello said:


> just came from target and got sum shea moisture deep conditioning mask. i cant wait to try it. i plan on washing my hair 2morrow. i dont think ima do the protein 2morrow. ive been noticing alittle breakage, so ima focus on moisture. i dont know if im causing the breakage or if it too much protein, so to err on the safe side, ima relax on the protein. The reason why i dont know if im causing the breakage is b/c when i wear my hair out, i spend the whole day grabbing at my hair to get rid of my shed hairs.
> 
> *i dont know whats better, wait on wash days to remove shed hairs on keep hand in hair and remove shed hairs all day.*



Unless the shed hairs are causing you problems with tangling or something like that before wash day, I would wait.


----------



## Evolving78

i was BSB once...it's ok...give me a year!


----------



## Froreal3

Man, when do these length checks get easier?  I measured my hair and seems to heave retained about an inch since the last time I checked (April 28), but I still haven't mastered the nape pull down yet. Smh...

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Guinan

Just finished shampooing my hair. Currently air drying it a bit before I apply my DC. I'm trying out the shea moisture DC. I'll DC for an hour & then do a final rinse using ACV. I think I'm going to flat iron my hair 2morrow. If I do ill def post pics.


----------



## polished07

BraunSugar said:


> I'm going for BSL. i'm already at BSB and every bra I own is below BSL on my body. I'm claiming BSL once my hair is touching my bra strap. When my hair starts growing over it, I'll be comfortable moving on to focus on MBL.
> 
> I'm not skipping MBL for my own sanity because I think it will probably be sometime at the end of next year before I am close to WL. Hitting another milestone before then will keep me encouraged.



I'm not gonna skip MBL either girl I need that motivation and that's my June 2014 (Wedding Goal  ) but there are hardly never challenges for MBL I was just stating what ppl tend to focus on I always see WL in 4 yrs or so on YT and here


----------



## jprayze

polished07 I can't wait to have a wedding date!  Congrats!


----------



## Nonie

polished07 said:


> I'm not gonna skip MBL either girl I need that motivation and that's my June 2014 (Wedding Goal  ) but there are hardly never challenges for MBL I was just stating what ppl tend to focus on I always see WL in 4 yrs or so on YT and here



polished07, why do you guys keep saying that folks skip MBL? Been here going on 10 years and I have never heard of anyone skipping MBL, unless y'all are starting a new trend. And MBL challenges exist. What are you guys talmbout?

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=606385

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=488414

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=486812

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=420188


----------



## polished07

Nonie said:


> polished07, why do you guys keep saying that folks skip MBL? Been here going on 10 years and I have never heard of anyone skipping MBL, unless y'all are starting a new trend. And MBL challenges exist. What are you guys talmbout?
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=606385
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=488414
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=486812
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=420188



Maybe it's what I see year-2 APL year 3- BSL year 4 - WL 

WSL in 4 yrs this, WSL in 4 yrs that.....this is what I see if I see something MBL it's someone's final goal maybe bc mines is WSL in 4 yrs that what I see. And I haven't been here that long but this goes beyond LHCF but I see there are challenges and I will be participating bc that is my June goals


----------



## polished07

jprayze said:


> polished07 I can't wait to have a wedding date!  Congrats!



Thanks girl! It adds pressure to growing this hair having an event I wish to have my hair a certain length for


----------



## BraunSugar

Nonie I'm in the MBL challenge myself.  I have seen people saying there is no difference in MBL & WL on their bodies, or that it is so close that they just go to WL. I dunno how they are built, but on my body there is a place for MBL. I think it may have something to do with some people not knowing where their natural waist sits, but that is a discussion for another day.


----------



## Nonie

BraunSugar said:


> @Nonie I'm in the MBL challenge myself.  I have seen people saying there is no difference in MBL & WL on their bodies, or that it is so close that they just go to WL. I dunno how they are built, but on my body there is a place for MBL. I think it may have something to do with some people not knowing where their natural waist sits, but that is a discussion for another day.



It may be true of them. We once had a discussion about the position of the waist vs the navel and some people have it at the navel while my waist is above. I think people with a short torso might have waist close to midback

In this other chart I created, distance from BSB to MBL is about the same as MBL to WL:





But if you look at the lady below, BraunSugar her waist is so high that it looks like it could be at MBL:


----------



## Froreal3

Ok. Apparently my hair wasn't as stretched as it could have been. Here is my length check. I'm about one inch away from my goal, which is the top of the purple shirt. On the length check shirt I was at the 6 at the end of April. Now it is at the 8. Oh and please excuse the few strands I'm pulling in one of the pics. It's a little more than that...I'm still working on my behind the back hair grab. 

ETA: Pics under my phone siggy are from the last check.











Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## fifigirl

Incognitus said:


> fifigirl I added MN to my Njoy mix. I hope they works well together.



I hope so too as well


----------



## jprayze

Froreal3 said:


> Ok. Apparently my hair wasn't as stretched as it could have been. Here is my length check. I'm about one inch away from my goal, which is the top of the purple shirt. On the length check shirt I was at the 6 at the end of April. Now it is at the 8. Oh and please excuse the few strands I'm pulling in one of the pics. It's a little more than that...I'm still working on my behind the back hair grab.
> 
> ETA: Pics under my phone siggy are from the last check.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Great growth!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Nonie said:


> It may be true of them. We once had a discussion about the position of the waist vs the navel and some people have it at the navel while my waist is above. I think people with a short torso might have waist close to midback
> 
> In this other chart I created, distance from BSB to MBL is about the same as MBL to WL:
> 
> http://images55.fotki.com/v1618/photos/3/31573/1292267/NonSkeletalHairGrowthChart-vi.jpg
> 
> But if you look at the lady below, BraunSugar her waist is so high that it looks like it could be at MBL:



Well this would explain the agony it took me to get from SL to APL, there's a huge gap.  

View attachment 214275
In this picture the middle of my bra sits almost exactly at BSB so that and BSL is one in the same for me.  I would say my torso is long which is why the distance between MBL and WL for me is greater than most.  It was the same for NL to SL, I have this long giraffe neck.  Now I'm really understanding why I'm the little engine that could around here, my 5.7" frame is to blame.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Killahkurlz

newnyer said:


> Yea, I agree that BSL is more of a personal milestone for me than an accurate one ;-). For me BSB is coming soon but MBL is about 5 inches from that.  Being able to look forward to something in between (BSL) should keep me motivated.
> I usually just refer to one particular bra (I call her 'ol trusty LOL) when doing my BSL length checks because like someone else said- all my bras lie differently on my back.



Lmbo @ ol trusty


----------



## Killahkurlz

pelohello said:


> just came from target and got sum shea moisture deep conditioning mask. i cant wait to try it. i plan on washing my hair 2morrow. i dont think ima do the protein 2morrow. ive been noticing alittle breakage, so ima focus on moisture. i dont know if im causing the breakage or if it too much protein, so to err on the safe side, ima relax on the protein. The reason why i dont know if im causing the breakage is b/c when i wear my hair out, i spend the whole day grabbing at my hair to get rid of my shed hairs.
> 
> i dont know whats better, wait on wash days to remove shed hairs on keep hand in hair and remove shed hairs all day.



U should definitely wait till wash day or even u moisturize.  Picking n ur hair HAS to mess up ur styles right?


----------



## Killahkurlz

Nonie said:


> polished07, why do you guys keep saying that folks skip MBL? Been here going on 10 years and I have never heard of anyone skipping MBL, unless y'all are starting a new trend. And MBL challenges exist. What are you guys talmbout?
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=606385
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=488414
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=486812
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=420188



Lmbo hitem with the facts


----------



## NikkiQ

So...how is everyone? You guys having a good weekend? Trying to get everyone back on track with reaching the next milestone here. Let's not dwell on MBL and all of that. Let's stay focused on what we're here for. I don't want anyone thinking about MBL/WL and getting worried about when that will happen. We're all in this journey together and supporting each other here and now. Don't stress over it. Just keep doing what you're doing and it will happen


----------



## Kerryann

Nikkli i will be damed if i dont reach bsl by the years end. We have 6 more months left in the year so im gonna make it if it kills me


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> So...how is everyone? You guys having a good weekend? Trying to get everyone back on track with reaching the next milestone here. Let's not dwell on MBL and all of that. Let's stay focused on what we're here for. I don't want anyone thinking about MBL/WL and getting worried about when that will happen. We're all in this journey together and supporting each other here and now. Don't stress over it. Just keep doing what you're doing and it will happen



Agreed!  I'm barely passed APL so you know I'm not thinking about MBL and beyond.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> So...how is everyone? You guys having a good weekend? Trying to get everyone back on track with reaching the next milestone here. Let's not dwell on MBL and all of that. Let's stay focused on what we're here for. I don't want anyone thinking about MBL/WL and getting worried about when that will happen. We're all in this journey together and supporting each other here and now. Don't stress over it. Just keep doing what you're doing and it will happen



i definetely needed to read this. i am really trying not to get discouraged.


----------



## Guinan

well, i just finished straightening my hair. trying to stay positive & be grateful that i at least i have sum hair on my head  i will post pics on monday. there really isnt a difference; especially since i took my last length pic last month when i relaxed my hair. my next length check will be in sept when i relax. i also did a light dusting.


----------



## Killahkurlz

Kerryann said:


> Nikkli i will be damed if i dont reach bsl by the years end. We have 6 more months left in the year so im gonna make it if it kills me



Ditto! Agreed! 
Today is my wash day :/ but I have a new bun style I want to try


----------



## Killahkurlz

Double post


----------



## polished07

Kerryann said:


> Nikkli i will be damed if i dont reach bsl by the years end. We have 6 more months left in the year so im gonna make it if it kills me



Lmao you always say what I'm thinking!!!!! Haha! 

NikkiQ Ok no more MBL talk I'm just a future oriented type of person! But as with all my goals I won't talk Ill just DO and focus on hitting my goal of BSL by December 31st, 2013 lol


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 said:


> Lmao you always say what I'm thinking!!!!! Haha!
> 
> @NikkiQ Ok no more MBL talk I'm just a future oriented type of person! But as with all my goals I won't talk Ill just DO and focus on hitting my goal of BSL by December 31st, 2013 lol


 
We're all thinking ultimately thinking about our final goals, but I don't want people getting hung up on making MBL when we're not even BSL/BSB yet. It will get people discouraged.


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:


> We're all thinking ultimately thinking about our final goals, but I don't want people getting hung up on making MBL when we're not even BSL/BSB yet. It will get people discouraged.



That's understandable. I don't want to get ppl riled up as I stated before Ill focus on BSL which is what are here for


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello. Don't get discouraged. My hair always looks longer after a touch up vs just being straightened. I'm sure it will look much longer in Sept.


----------



## NikkiQ

Participating in Noche de San Juan tonight at the beach and I think I may try something different with my hair. Maybe a curly faux hawk or something. IDK. Since it's a special occasion/island tradition, I wanna make sure I do it right with cute hair


----------



## newnyer

I started back on Hairfinity this week. Ordered a 2 month supply but thought about it and I probably will order one more month to bring me to my next length check. Think I'll do a wash, light protein, & dc today. 
I passed by an Indian grocery store yesterday near my house (never noticed it before), and I got SO excited...want to see what kind of hair goodies they have in there- I ran out of henna last month so this is just in time!


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> pelohello. Don't get discouraged. My hair always looks longer after a touch up vs just being straightened. I'm sure it will look much longer in Sept.



Thanks! I really hope it does. I'm putting Senegalese twists in next month, so that should help my hair compulsion


----------



## ImanAdero

I think I'm gonna wash my hair today. I went horseback riding yesterday and I still feel like my head is dirty.


----------



## Killahkurlz

Well I think it's safe to say I'm bsb


----------



## newnyer

Yayyyy killakurlz!!! Congrats! On to BSL!!  

I stopped by that Indian Grocery store today...that place is gonna get me in trouble I see.   Bought 1 Jamila henna, 1 Karishma henna (never tried it before), indigo, & sime Brahmi/Amla hair oil. Should have read the ingredients on the oil though before I purchased. ..mineral oil is listed 1st.  oh well. I think I may go back for the pure almond oil (seemed like a great price) & the Brahmi powder.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm  trying sock bun curls tonight. Since my hair is straight I didn't spritz it with water so I'm not sure it will turn out. And the bun is cute enough that DH doesn't complain when I wear it to bed.


----------



## laylaaa

Does anyone know how I can stop getting those awful kinks in my hair from my hair bands? How do you keep your hair up? I'm trying to keep my hair off my shoulders but I hate buns..... help please!


----------



## Kerryann

Its hot as hell and my braids is irritating the heck out of me because its butt length i just cant


----------



## Guinan

Here are pics of my length check. I dont know how I feel about them. But to be positive, I'm really happy with my pony tail I dont see an ounce of difference. I'm really hoping I see SOMETHING by Sept. I think my expectations arent realistic. I keep comparing my length to everyone else's. I'm so afraid that I wont make BSL this yr & have to be in the repeat & not know anyone 

One of the comparisons is from April and the other one is from last month.


----------



## jade998

~Current hair length
Just below Armpit lenght
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Texlaxed
~BSL goal month
31st of December - Looking for full BSL
~Current Reggie and styling choices
Deep condition 1 x a week with conditioner (any moisturizing one and castor oil for 1 hour
Oil scalp with caster oil on wash day
Apple cider rinse before deep conditioning
Mid week moisturize with castor oil and coconut oil mixture 
Bunning for the next 6 months
No Heat at all - if need to get straight, roller set instead
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?
Take my viatmins - Multivitamin each day
~Post a beginning picture
Best recent picture that I have, I will post one from the back on the next wash day
[IMG]http://i40.tinypic.com/ic456t.png[/IMG]


----------



## gvin89

Hope you ladies are doing well...I've been wearing protective styles (flat twists updos) since taking my braids down. Love getting up and just going about my day. The style usually lasts 2-3 weeks. Hoping this will get me close to bsl, but I don't think I'll make it before December.


----------



## naturalagain2

Sat. Night I put amla/brahmi/vatika oil on my scalp and hair put it in a bun with conditioning cap
Sun. afternoon I cowashed with WEN Sweet Almond Mint
I only had a little bit of MD honey peach syrup so I mixed it with Vatika Frosting and AOHSR and DC with heat for 30mins
Forgot to add: I did a tea rinse as a final rinse
Used my leave-in Bask hair milk & Tapioca Hair Cream sealed with Sevenfold Hair Butter then air dried in twist
Then braided my hair for a braid out


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello, IDK what you're talking about because you've definitely retained/grown some from May to now. It's only been one month...so that little piece past the green line is great! It looks right on track...1/2" or so. You are watching grass grow! lol


----------



## newnyer

naturalagain2 said:


> Sat. Night I put amla/brahmi/vatika oil on my scalp and hair put it in a bun with conditioning cap
> Sun. afternoon I cowashed with WEN Sweet Almond Mint
> I only had a little bit of MD honey peach syrup so I mixed it with Vatika Frosting and AOHSR and DC with heat for 30mins
> Forgot to add: I did a tea rinse as a final rinse
> Used my leave-in Bask hair milk & Tapioca Hair Cream sealed with Sevenfold Hair Butter then air dried in twist
> Then braided my hair for a braid out



Why did I get hungry while reading this? LOL! Sounds yummy!


----------



## Evolving78

laylaaa said:


> Does anyone know how I can stop getting those awful kinks in my hair from my hair bands? How do you keep your hair up? I'm trying to keep my hair off my shoulders but I hate buns..... help please!



get some claw clips.  i have different kinds.  since i can't bun anymore, i can use those if i wanna put my hair up.


----------



## Kerryann

polished07 said:


> Lmao you always say what I'm thinking!!!!! Haha!
> 
> NikkiQ Ok no more MBL talk I'm just a future oriented type of person! But as with all my goals I won't talk Ill just DO and focus on hitting my goal of BSL by December 31st, 2013 lol



polished07 girl 6 months is a good amount of time to tweak and fix products and oils to boost the growth.... think about it thats 3 inches if we protective style the whole time. 3 inches will land me where i want and need to be.

Its also summer some people get that super growth now so u can probably add another inch on to the 3 and make that 4.


----------



## Killahkurlz

newnyer said:


> I started back on Hairfinity this week. Ordered a 2 month supply but thought about it and I probably will order one more month to bring me to my next length check. Think I'll do a wash, light protein, & dc today.
> I passed by an Indian grocery store yesterday near my house (never noticed it before), and I got SO excited...want to see what kind of hair goodies they have in there- I ran out of henna last month so this is just in time!


 
I take hairfinity vitamins also.  I think they work pretty well.



Kerryann said:


> Its hot as hell and my braids is irritating the heck out of me because its butt length i just cant


 
Last summer I learned summer time is not a good time for butt long braids lol


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello you are definitely longer than you were last month. You are reaching into that green stripe!

My sock bun curls didn't work at all. :-(I guess I need to wet my hair a bit. I didn't want it to frizz up but I'm not feeling this stick straight hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

Whooo! Been recovering from last night's festivities all day. My poor puff is smushed right now. I'll be washing it tomorrow. Got dunked in the ocean last night by some drunk friends and it's so salty right now. Ugh.


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> pelohello you are definitely longer than you were last month. You are reaching into that green stripe!
> 
> My sock bun curls didn't work at all. :-(I guess I need to wet my hair a bit. I didn't want it to frizz up but I'm not feeling this stick straight hair.



Froreal3 & GettingKinky, thanks ladies! I need to stop being antsy & just relax on this whole HJ & enjoy the ride


----------



## ImanAdero

So...


I'm gonna go ahead and claim BSL. I have about a half inch to solidify it, but what the hell. 

Y'all can't kick me out though...


----------



## JosieLynn

ImanAdero congrats!!


----------



## coolsista-paris

(also posted on fine hair thread):

 All right ladies. So i tried airdrying again,it camé out kinda good.

 pics :

Hair in pre poo 

View attachment 214383


Air dried in these twists
View attachment 214385

Attached them to stretch Well
View attachment 214387

Dry hair
View attachment 214389

Dry ponytail
View attachment 214391

Cornrows for wig
View attachment 214393


Back to lace front (dont mind my work décoration at thé back lol)
View attachment 214395


----------



## jprayze

Trying to decide if I will flat iron this weekend for length check...I may just skip this one.   But I have to do something to my hair for this weekend...so Idk.  When I pulled my hair, I'm still maybe a half inch shy of APL.  I have a long way to go.


----------



## coolsista-paris

jprayze said:


> Trying to decide if I will flat iron this weekend for length check...I may just skip this one.   But I have to do something to my hair for this weekend...so Idk.  When I pulled my hair, I'm still maybe a half inch shy of APL.  I have a long way to go.



You can do it for sûre ! Keep doing what works. Babying those ends.


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero said:


> So...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go ahead and claim BSL. I have about a half inch to solidify it, but what the hell.
> 
> Y'all can't kick me out though...


 
You better claim that BSL woman!!! Ain't nobody kickin you out either ImanAdero. Just gonna name you as another BSL Samurai though


----------



## coolsista-paris

ImanAdero said:


> So...
> 
> I'm gonna go ahead and claim BSL. I have about a half inch to solidify it, but what the hell.
> 
> Y'all can't kick me out though...



Congrats !!!!  great for you. I need to get there by december!


----------



## NikkiQ

Hair has been washed and currently under a plastic cap with DC on. Gonna leave it on for a few hours, detangle, and braid. Going back to NOLA next week so I gotta decide if I wanna wash it again before I go and let my friend blow dry/flat iron it again like she did for Christmas, go to Sally's and pick up the SE smoothing kit and do it before I go, or say screw it and rock wigs the whole time.


----------



## Froreal3

Congrats! ImanAdero & Killahkurlz


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried sock bun curls again, this time on damp hair, and once again they were a failure. :-( 

 I think I am totally over straight hair. I like smooth and shiny just not straight. Now I've messed up my hair for my length check, but at least I got a ponytail with some body.


----------



## keranikki

Currently pre-pooing with III Sisters nourishing treatment and apricot oil. I plan to wash, DC (moisture), air dry,  and flat iron. My ends have been very frizzy since my BKT:'( but I'm going to fix this problem with some serious moisture. I will do my final rinse with ACV and green tea to see if it will help close the cuticle on my ends. 

NikkiQ, honey I hear you. Decisions,  decisions, decisions. .. sorry, I'm no help lol


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Hola chicas!!!! I have finally made it back to the US of A. I had fun in the carribean sun now its back to business lol. So for the seven days i spent on 3 different islands, i took very good care of my naps. I mostly wore wash n go's and wet buns. I made sure to wash/cowash when needed and i moisturized and sealed daily. I also tried Wen for the first time and fell in love!!! So now im gonna start ordering it from now on with my other staples as well. I have also still been loyal to my Hairfinity while on vacay too...Yay me!!!

OAN: I took a pic of one of my good friends hair while on vacay since i knew you ladies love hair porn. Her ponytail is HL.


----------



## jprayze

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Hola chicas!!!! I have finally made it back to the US of A. I had fun in the carribean sun now its back to business lol. So for the seven days i spent on 3 different islands, i took very good care of my naps. I mostly wore wash n go's and wet buns. I made sure to wash/cowash when needed and i moisturized and sealed daily. I also tried Wen for the first time and fell in love!!! So now im gonna start ordering it from now on with my other staples as well. I have also still been loyal to my Hairfinity while on vacay too...Yay me!!!
> 
> OAN: I took a pic of one of my good friends hair while on vacay since i knew you ladies love hair porn. Her ponytail is HL.



Welcome back!  That pony is drool worthy!


----------



## glamazon386

Havana Twists installed for my vacation


----------



## NikkiQ

I love em glamazon386!! Did you do them yourself??


----------



## glamazon386

NikkiQ said:


> I love em glamazon386!! Did you do them yourself??



Thanks Nikkiq! No I went to a shop and had them done. A young lady I went to middle school with has her own natural hair salon. She also did my hair for my birthday.


----------



## polished07

ImanAdero said:


> So...
> 
> I'm gonna go ahead and claim BSL. I have about a half inch to solidify it, but what the hell.
> 
> Y'all can't kick me out though...



Owwwww Congrats!!!!!


----------



## polished07

pelohello said:


> Here are pics of my length check. I dont know how I feel about them. But to be positive, I'm really happy with my pony tail I dont see an ounce of difference. I'm really hoping I see SOMETHING by Sept. I think my expectations arent realistic. I keep comparing my length to everyone else's. I'm so afraid that I wont make BSL this yr & have to be in the repeat & not know anyone
> 
> One of the comparisons is from April and the other one is from last month.



I agree girl you got some great growth before it was above the green line now it's pass it in a V !


----------



## KiWiStyle

ImanAdero said:


> So...
> 
> I'm gonna go ahead and claim BSL. I have about a half inch to solidify it, but what the hell.
> 
> Y'all can't kick me out though...



Woo Hoo!!  Congrats on making BSL!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JosieLynn

GettingKinky said:


> I tried sock bun curls again, this time on damp hair, and once again they were a failure. :-(
> 
> I think I am totally over straight hair. I like smooth and shiny just not straight. Now I've messed up my hair for my length check, but at least I got a ponytail with some body.



 I WISH I could get my ponytail to look that big! shrinkage is a BEAST with my head, smh I think your hair looks nice and full!

So what are sock bun curls? I've never heard of them


----------



## Seamonster

ImanAdero & Killahkurlz   It has been awhile since someone made it. Thanks for posting it keeps me encouraged. 

NikkiQ I think you should let your friend do the smoothing treatment in nola. She is really good with hair, and it will come out better. Also you might be able to get more products for your hair there. 

In other news, I found one piece of hair that makes bsb under running water. No picture because as soon as I got out the shower it isn't that long. Hopefully my longest layer will make BSL for our September length check. Oh summer growth spurt - where are you?


----------



## Incognitus

Finally did my own cornrows!! This is only my 2nd attempt, so don't laught at me. I swear it took me forever. I paused after every 2 braids.  Now I don't have to pay a ridiculous $40 just for cornrows under my wigs.


----------



## GettingKinky

JosieLynn said:


> I WISH I could get my ponytail to look that big! shrinkage is a BEAST with my head, smh I think your hair looks nice and full!
> 
> So what are sock bun curls? I've never heard of them



Here's a link to a YouTube video. Basically you put your hair in a sock bun while slightly damp and sleep in it. It's supposed to make nice soft curls. 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=3FV-YO46E8Y&desktop_uri=/watch?v=3FV-YO46E8Y


----------



## Mjon912

HEY LADIES!!! I missed you guys!!! I'm back =)... Hopefully... my life went into over drive basically overnight and I didn't have time to get on here =\ I'm going to try to set aside a few mins every few days to check out this thread... 
Basically im still at APL... I'm actually a little past but I keep trimming my ends every month so I have very little progress. I am almost 11 months Into my transition to natural!!! I'm so proud of myself! I hope everyone is still making progress toward our BSL goal, I hope to get there by dec, since I had my son I've been back using my sulfer8/Monistat mix, not every day more like once a week if I remember... Anyway hopefully I can get a chance to catch up with what's been going on and every bodies progress in the next few Days...
Happy Hair Growing Ladie


----------



## Evolving78

well this pp shedding has my edges on vacation.


----------



## GettingKinky

Welcome back Mjon912!!


----------



## Guinan

glamazon386 said:


> Havana Twists installed for my vacation



Your hair looks GREAT!! That's the size that I want. How long did that take and what kinda of hair did they use?


----------



## Guinan

ImanAdero said:


> So...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go ahead and claim BSL. I have about a half inch to solidify it, but what the hell.
> 
> Y'all can't kick me out though...



Congrats on making BSL!!!!


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!

I did a braidout on my flat iron hair. It seems like every time I straighten my hair it either rains or its super humid; & it did both this week. 2morrow, I plan on cowashing and doing a braidout. I'm trying to prep my hair for its hibernation I decided that if I do a good enough sengelese twist, then I will wear that for the remainder of the year, as my PS. 

For those of you that use braids, twist etc... with extentions, do you still DC and MS while in the braids, twists etc...?

HHJ


----------



## Killahkurlz

What is MS? I've seen that term around


----------



## NikkiQ

Killahkurlz it's moisturize and seal


----------



## fifigirl

Last night was wash day for me so I prepooed with Grapeseed oil for over an hour and washed my scalp with Aphogee Deep Moisture Shampoo, rinsed out and used my Roux Porosity on my scalp and hair and wore a shower cap for like 5 minutes. Rinsed out and used Hair Mayonnaise mixed with Hair trigger and placed all through my braids. Wore my shower cap again and wrapped it in a thick scarf that I use for placing my shower cap and fell asleep whilst reading a Jeffrey archer novel. So I deep conditioned for 2 hours. Woke up and rinsed out the conditioner and then tied and old tshirt over my braids, used a hair band to secure it and went to bed. 
woke up this morning to almost dry braids and sprayed some infusium leave in on it. Air-dried it. I lost a few braids - about 4 but good thing I know how to braid. Once my hair is completely dry will re-braid. My hair feels nice and soft and properly conditioned. At the moment I'm at work so applied my MN on my scalp and massaging my scalp while working.....yes, I like to multi task.
I'm really rocking my braids though! Trying to think of my next Protective style. Washing braids is too much hard work. Though I recently bought magnetic rollers so might go back to washing and setting each week. Its much easier to take care of my real hair than in braids


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> well this pp shedding has my edges on vacation.



shortdub78 They'll return soon.  Have you tried JBCO?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## fifigirl

pelohello said:


> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> I did a braidout on my flat iron hair. It seems like every time I straighten my hair it either rains or its super humid; & it did both this week. 2morrow, I plan on cowashing and doing a braidout. I'm trying to prep my hair for its hibernation I decided that if I do a good enough sengelese twist, then I will wear that for the remainder of the year, as my PS.
> 
> For those of you that use braids, twist etc... with extentions, do you still DC and MS while in the braids, twists etc...?
> 
> HHJ


 
Yes I did and even prepooed.....my hair thanked me for it. But I think washing your braids once a week especially in my case where the whole extension wasn't braided would cause your braids to be weak. However I would rather have weak braids than hair that's not well conditioned and nourished.


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> shortdub78 They'll return soon.  Have you tried JBCO?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



yes i have. i bought a bottle a some time ago.


----------



## glamazon386

pelohello said:


> Your hair looks GREAT!! That's the size that I want. How long did that take and what kinda of hair did they use?



Thanks! It took about 2 hours to actually braid. She used the finger comber hair. She said she used about 2 packs.


----------



## lamaria211

just rinsed out my overnight DC of SD vanilla silk mixed with raw honey and EVOCO, sprayed on some CD black vanilla leave in and now im about to airdry.


----------



## NikkiQ

Have you guys ever used Sabino Moisture Block and if so, how did it work for you? I forgot I had some in here and was wondering if it could help keep my hair from fluffing up so much after I flat iron it.


----------



## glamazon386

NikkiQ said:


> Have you guys ever used Sabino Moisture Block and if so, how did it work for you? I forgot I had some in here and was wondering if it could help keep my hair from fluffing up so much after I flat iron it.



I used it back in 2008 when it first came out. Nothing to write home about. I get better results from John Frieda's frizz ease serum and I can buy that from the drugstore.


----------



## keranikki

NikkiQ said:


> Have you guys ever used Sabino Moisture Block and if so, how did it work for you? I forgot I had some in here and was wondering if it could help keep my hair from fluffing up so much after I flat iron it.



No never used or heard if it. Let me know how it works. PR humidity requires olive oil while hair is wet, air dry, put a little more olive oil, then flat iron on med-high heat with 2-3 passes on 1/4"thick hair. You have a lot of hair! It's going to take a while.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yeah keranikki I have a lot of hair and it's a pain in the butt at times!!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I'm in the process of flat ironing my hair right now. *sigh* wooooo. And I'm testing out a new product sample. The smell is NOT the business.... but my hair feels pretty good.

(It's the Original Moxie Shape Shifter Reforming Creme)

Looks like I'm getting closer. Not full BSL by a long shot but.... yeah closer than what I was. Will post pics later.


----------



## NikkiQ

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> I'm in the process of flat ironing my hair right now. *sigh* wooooo. And I'm testing out a new product sample. The smell is NOT the business.... but my hair feels pretty good.
> 
> (It's the Original Moxie Shape Shifter Reforming Creme)
> 
> Looks like I'm getting closer. Not full BSL by a long shot but.... yeah closer than what I was. Will post pics later.



Iluvsmuhgrass look at that hair!!! When are you gonna claim it??

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## lexxi

I seriously suck at challenges I need to challenge myself to come on here more often. 

So I have been in and out of wigs since the beginning of the year and than beginning of may I      wore a sew in until this past Sunday. I had the worst detangling session because I went over my one month rule it took me about three hours to section and detangle. I still have not dyed my hair because I bought hair chalk so that's my new best friend. 


1st pic-length check stole from my IG cause I deleted the pic from my phone last night by accident 
2nd & 3rd- 2nd sew in and the 3rd 3/4 wig

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## fifigirl

Hi all! How are you Ladies doing?
This morning I sprayed in a mix of Infusium and water on my braids and topped with Talia Waajid Protective mist bodifier. I also applied and massaged MN on my scalp as I mean this hair growth whether it likes it or not.
For the past 2 days I have also been incorporating exercise to my lifestyle to get more benefits. I hate exercise though so I do 15-20 minutes of High intensity interval training. I am finding this works for me as it gets my heart pumping and I feel great afterwards. I found through my research that you keep burning fat 24 hours later which is what I want so this suits me just fine....additional benefit is that it helps my hair grow!!! Yay!
I am also trying to eat healthier following the Paleo diet principles but I do cut myself some slack and have some treats once in a while....like last night I had a glass of white wine and did not feel guilty about it and even had a little piece of lemon tart and chocolate cake (little tho) and I woke up lighter than the day before.
I have been dreaming of BSL hair this week! I am haunted by it, so i'm going to do everything within my power to attain it!


----------



## NikkiQ

fifigirl sounds like you got a good routine going now. If you keep this up, you'll see results soon! I do the Paleo diet for the most part. It's more of a modified Paleo diet b/c I gotta have my grains every now and then. I'm a carb junkie 

lexxi the 2nd and 3rd pics aren't all your hair??? Man they look SO natural!!


----------



## polished07

fifigirl I love that talliah wajiid protective mist the consistency is perfect for my hair. And working out and eating right has definitely helped my hair (even though I've been slacking this week) HIIT workouts are thee best I got a lot of results w Turbofire but now I like to run (stress reliever) so haven't really done it in a while, I find incorporating protein shakes has also help my hair too  

Finally decided to wash dc and blow dry my hair this am I wanted to give myself a baby trim but my ends are looking good still so ill wait a couple weeks till the farmers almanac days hit for all of you who trim based on these days I took a pic as a reminder.


----------



## g.lo

hi All, haven't been posted on the hair forum lately! truth is I am really bored with my hair and feel like cutting it!
i think I will hide it till december by doing twist, box braids!!


----------



## NikkiQ

You better not cut that hair g.lo!


----------



## Carmelella

Relaxed and henna'd last week. The henna made a huge difference.  My hair feels so soft and thick.  I also tried amla oil and I'm loving it.  Not greasy at all if u use just a tad. I may henna again over the weekend.

Did a quick check and I think I'm just two inches away from BSL. Will do an official check over the weekend.


----------



## fifigirl

NikkiQ said:


> @fifigirl sounds like you got a good routine going now. If you keep this up, you'll see results soon! I do the Paleo diet for the most part. It's more of a modified Paleo diet b/c I gotta have my grains every now and then. I'm a carb junkie
> 
> @lexxi the 2nd and 3rd pics aren't all your hair??? Man they look SO natural!!


 
Thanks NikkiQ for the thread, encouragement and lovely, positive ladies on this thread! We shall all get there by December
P.S I do grains once in a while. Cant give up my freshly baked white bread


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Soooo i will not participate in the next length check because i decided to get some senagelese twist installed today. Im getting it done as i type. I just got tired of doing my hair especially with this 18 week post relaxed head lol. I will be taking care of my hair with these braids though. I have learned to moisturize and seal my braids as well as wash them. I brought some Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 aa my braid moisturizer so i will see how it goes. Will post pics of finished hair when done!! Later Gators!!


----------



## Guinan

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Soooo i will not participate in the next length check because i decided to get some senagelese twist installed today. Im getting it done as i type. I just got tired of doing my hair especially with this 18 week post relaxed head lol. I will be taking care of my hair with these braids though. I have learned to moisturize and seal my braids as well as wash them. I brought some Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 aa my braid moisturizer so i will see how it goes. Will post pics of finished hair when done!! Later Gators!!



I can't wait to see ur pics


----------



## Guinan

I do not feel like cowashing today, so I think ima skip it this week. I will probably wear my hair in a top knot bun for the remainder of the week.


----------



## NikkiQ

Wore my hair in a big fluffed out puff today after taking down the Celies. I actually like this look a lot. Balances out how big my head and forehead are


----------



## Tonto

Still have my sew in. Gonna remove it on the 29th. I wonder if I will henna that day too... 
I decided to follow a strict regimen to be able to get to BSL by the end of this year. I believe in it. I should figure out how to get my scalp to normal (ACV rinse) and get this hair longer that it has never been. I take care of my hair better when I don't have a weave...but I have two wigs for Winter time, this hair is not seing the snow especially when it's -16 and below... 
So yeah, motivation, TLC, good diet, a bit of exercise, lods of water, prayers and patience.
I'm about to go write my regimen for the next month...


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

NikkiQ said:


> Iluvsmuhgrass look at that hair!!! When are you gonna claim it??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



I dunno....I'm not there yet. See this was the blow out. It still feels a little short to me.  Not to mention that my edges are fuzzy as all outdoors. *sigh*


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! I just been lurking in the background these days. Having fun with my hurr.

How y'all doing?


----------



## NikkiQ

Counting down to the next check in in 3 days bajandoc86!!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ Oh snap! 3 days from now?! Ermm, yah....see y'all in September.


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> Wore my hair in a big fluffed out puff today after taking down the Celies. I actually like this look a lot. Balances out how big my head and forehead are



Any pictures? NikkiQ


----------



## chelseatiara

Braided updos-----> Yes! Great protective style and great way to beat the heat!


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> Any pictures? @NikkiQ


 
Yup! I took a pic. I'll post it sometime soon GettingKinky


----------



## GettingKinky

I guess I can claim it, but it doesn't feel real. And as soon as I wash it today it's going to shrink a few inches above BSL.


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> I guess I can claim it, but it doesn't feel real. And as soon as I wash it today it's going to shrink a few inches above BSL.


 
 Yeahhhhh GettingKinky you better claim it! Your hair looks fantastic.


----------



## NikkiQ

Here's a pic of the hair. Going in a bun in a minute though.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey ladies! I just been lurking in the background these days. Having fun with my hurr.
> 
> How y'all doing?



Ok now you KNOW you need to hook a sistah up with a tutorial on your blog updo! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## NikkiQ

I think I'm gonna do wash day on tomorrow to prep my hair to be flat ironed next week. I know...a little far in advance. I want to revisit the threading I did before. Gonna wash,DC and detangle as usual then thread/band my hair in 2 sections. Take it down the next day, blow it out and reband it in smaller sections. Leave them in until I fly out on Tuesday and MAYBE flat iron that night or the next day. Not sure yet. Still working out the details a bit.

Any hair plans for you guys this weekend??


----------



## jprayze

I joined the no heat summer challenge!  No direct heat until September.  At the beauty school getting a roller set now.  I did a DC with SSI avocado con yesterday...I love that stuff!


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> I guess I can claim it, but it doesn't feel real. And as soon as I wash it today it's going to shrink a few inches above BSL.



Yes you can go ahead and claim it...CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Mjon912

NikkiQ your hair looks so pretty!!! Looks like I came back just in time for check-in

GettingKinky your hair looks great! Go ahead and claim BSL CONGRATS!!!! I think your def there


----------



## GettingKinky

I just got the nicest hair compliment from the older black woman at the car rental counter. She said "you have a nice head of hair there. These days when you see someone with that much hair it usually belongs to someone else". 

That just made my day. I may even start wearing my hair puffy straight more often


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> I guess I can claim it, but it doesn't feel real. And as soon as I wash it today it's going to shrink a few inches above BSL.



Congrats on making BSL


----------



## Killahkurlz

Have had my hair in the same protective style for about 3 days. Now I'm baggying with my organic root stimulator Olive oil replenishing conditioner. Trying to decide what my next style is going to be.


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:


> Here's a pic of the hair. Going in a bun in a minute though.



Lovely full puff!


----------



## MrsIQ

NikkiQ said:


> Here's a pic of the hair. Going in a bun in a minute though.



Beautiful puff!


----------



## Froreal3

fifigirl said:


> Hi all! How are you Ladies doing?
> This morning I sprayed in a mix of Infusium and water on my braids and topped with Talia Waajid Protective mist bodifier. I also applied and massaged MN on my scalp as I mean this hair growth whether it likes it or not.
> For the past 2 days I have also been incorporating exercise to my lifestyle to get more benefits. I hate exercise though so I do 15-20 minutes of High intensity interval training. I am finding this works for me as it gets my heart pumping and I feel great afterwards. I found through my research that you keep burning fat 24 hours later which is what I want so this suits me just fine....additional benefit is that it helps my hair grow!!! Yay!
> I am also trying to eat healthier following the Paleo diet principles but I do cut myself some slack and have some treats once in a while....like last night I had a glass of white wine and did not feel guilty about it and even had a little piece of lemon tart and chocolate cake (little tho) and I woke up lighter than the day before.
> I have been dreaming of BSL hair this week! I am haunted by it, so i'm going to do everything within my power to attain it!



fifigirl Are you on the health and fitness board?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm SO ready to start seeing some more length checks so I can mark more of you guys off as BSL Samurais


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> I joined the no heat summer challenge!  No direct heat until September.  At the beauty school getting a roller set now.  I did a DC with SSI avocado con yesterday...I love that stuff!



No length check but here's my current roller set.  I think I will like it even better tomorrow when it falls a bit.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> Here's a pic of the hair. Going in a bun in a minute though.



Lurrrv yo puff!


----------



## bajandoc86

Iluvsmuhgrass Which updo? LOL....thanks for the compliment tho! 

In lieu of a length check for the end of this quarter, here's a pic of my latest 'do.





More pics in the everyday thread...http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=527413&page=160


----------



## keranikki

bajandoc86 said:


> Iluvsmuhgrass Which updo? LOL....thanks for the compliment tho!
> 
> In lieu of a length check for the end of this quarter, here's a pic of my latest 'do.
> 
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/bajandoc86/media/CurlformerUpdoPompcopy.jpg.html
> 
> More pics in the everyday thread...http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=527413&page=160



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Incognitus

jprayze said:


> I joined the no heat summer challenge! No direct heat until September. At the beauty school getting a roller set now. I did a DC with SSI avocado con yesterday...I love that stuff!


 
jprayze Are you relaxed or natural? If natural, how did the beauty school student handle your natural hair? If relazed, NVM.


----------



## Trixie58

Tatilove said:


> Hiii! I also went through the same thing in January. My breakage was worst than yours. I think I was closer to BSL. And in one day, I went from almost bsl to ear length hair. I couldn't even tie a ponytail as my hair was way too short. When I tried to wear a ponytail, hair was sticking out everywhere. It was a real nightmare I tell ya. Now it has been over 4 months, and I just got my first relaxer since the incident. My hair has grown between 2.5 and 3 inches. Now I have enough hair to even tuck back when I do a ponytail. I have to say that not relaxing for 4 months helped a lot, but then my hair started breaking, so I could no longer stretch my relaxer.
> 
> My biggest issue though, is that my hair is still uneven. A simple trim might not do the trick, I need an actual hair cut. But I just don't want to go back to the place where I can't even tie my hair because it's too short.
> Last week, I decided to start my own hair regimen. It's nothing too elaborate, as I'm new to this whole new world of hair care. So for now I just moisturize my hair every single day, so that if I can gain another 2.5 or 3 inches by the end of the summer, I will  finally be able to get that haircut. My goal is to reach bra strap length again by this time next year (about June 2014). It seems far, but you'd be surprised how much time flies.
> 
> Sooo you are not alone sweets. In fact, you have someone who's hair is even more distressed than yours. But it's nothing a little time and care can't fix.



Tatilove i am just now seeing this! For some reason i dont get notified all the time when folks reply to me.
Wow 2.5-3 inches is great progress. It's probably even longer now. I am sure ur hair will grow back in thicker and longer as well. I am trying to stretch my relaxer as well, that is good advice. I have a sew-in and i plan to braid it up and wig it when i take the sew in out. Your reggie seems to be working though. How is the breakage recovering these days?


----------



## polished07

bajandoc86 said:


> Iluvsmuhgrass Which updo? LOL....thanks for the compliment tho!
> 
> In lieu of a length check for the end of this quarter, here's a pic of my latest 'do.
> 
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/bajandoc86/media/CurlformerUpdoPompcopy.jpg.html
> 
> More pics in the everyday thread...http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=527413&page=160



This is Gorg!!!


----------



## keranikki

I'm over this BKT! I can't get any moisture to my ends, they are so dry! :'( I'm washing this stuff out with some regular shampoo with sodium chloride in it. Wish me luck!


----------



## Evolving78

keranikki said:


> I'm over this BKT! I can't get any moisture to my ends, they are so dry! :'( I'm washing this stuff out with some regular shampoo with sodium chloride in it. Wish me luck!



i hope it works out!  report back!


----------



## fifigirl

Was thinking to myself yesterday as I played with my NG from one of my braids which had become weak how more and more during my hair journey I am learning about my hair. At the moment I have some tangible new growth and I'm 6 weeks post relaxer. When I was uneducated about my hair, I would have gone to the salon unaware that I was just 6 weeks post relaxer and I'd have retouched my hair. I felt NG meant retouch or I wouldn't be able to handle my hair.
And it's all thanks to all the lovely ladies out there who blog and forums like this which exist to to encourage us black girls to grow out our hair.
On my journey, I am learning so much about my hair. Learning to Love my hair, thats from someone who used to rely on weaves 24/7. I used to think my new growth was unruly but that's cos I didn't understand it. All the poor hair needed was to be taken care of, deep conditioned once or twice a week, moisturized and sealed. And it is thriving! 
No wonder my hair growth was always so insignificant....and to think I imagined that my hair was healthy .......smh. Ignorance!


----------



## jprayze

Incognitus said:


> jprayze Are you relaxed or natural? If natural, how did the beauty school student handle your natural hair? If relazed, NVM.



I'm natural 3b/c and she seemed a bit daunted lol...I heard a few sighs.  My strands are mostly fine and thin but its pretty Dense in the back.  But she wasn't rough with my hair just took her time and sectioned it off.  It took a while to roll, almost an hour.  It takes me about the same...I thought she was going to be faster.  She rolled nice and tight though...roots are pretty straight and she put a little edge control on the edges.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

keranikki said:


> I'm over this BKT! I can't get any moisture to my ends, they are so dry! :'( I'm washing this stuff out with some regular shampoo with sodium chloride in it. Wish me luck!



Let us know how it comes out!  I hope that's just a temporary dilemma, seems like you've been enjoying the versatility.


----------



## NikkiQ

keranikki said:


> I'm over this BKT! I can't get any moisture to my ends, they are so dry! :'( I'm washing this stuff out with some regular shampoo with sodium chloride in it. Wish me luck!


 
Awww keranikki that sucks! Hope it works out for you. Do you think your ends are dry b/c you put the extra product on it from the kit?


----------



## newnyer

It's henna/wash & dc day!  I'll do my length check today,  too. Not really excited about that part though. Lol. Loving seeing everybody else's!


----------



## cottoncoily

cottoncoily said:


> I finally took my yarn braids out...I love these things so much so I plan on putting them back in in a couple weeks. I used my "length check" t-shirt to check my progress but from here on I'm going to use a tape measure as well. Stats: R Nape- 10" L Nape- 9.5" Above Ear on both sides 10" Bangs- 13"
> 
> Pics: Current length, Yarn braids, Length beginning of Dec
> 
> View attachment 201001
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 200993
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 200995



Just an update. I don't have any quality pics at this moment but if I decide to blow my hair out today (I'm still debating) I'll post some. On my "length check" t-shirt I'm now at 8" compared to the end of March I was slightly above 7. I also measured with a measuring tape. Today's Stats: R Nape-11" L Nape-10.5" Above R Ear-13" Above L Ear- 12.5" Bangs-14" 

I still want another inch to comfortably claim it. Hopefully by the end of August *crosses fingers*


----------



## Incognitus

keranikki said:


> I'm over this BKT! I can't get any moisture to my ends, they are so dry! :'( I'm washing this stuff out with some regular shampoo with sodium chloride in it. Wish me luck!


 

keranikki Hopefully it all works out for you! What type of BKt did you use?


----------



## Onhergrind09

Hi All,
   I've been MIA for the longest (graduating law school and studying for the bar), but since I relaxed yesterday after a 12 week stretch, I figured I'd check in and get everyone's input.  So my hair is air dried, and I was going to flat iron it, but then I realized that was more effort than I wanted to put forth.  So my question is am I BSL? I know I'm not the full BSL I want to be by the end of the year, but I think I've hit BSL, hairorexia is real guys, lol.  When I stretch my hair out, the middle section reaches past the bottom of my bra strap.  I have 2 pics one stretched, one not.


----------



## koolkittychick

Onhergrind09 said:


> Hi All,
> I've been MIA for the longest (graduating law school and studying for the bar), but since I relaxed yesterday after a 12 week stretch, I figured I'd check in and get everyone's input.  So my hair is air dried, and I was going to flat iron it, but then I realized that was more effort than I wanted to put forth.  So my question is am I BSL? I know I'm not the full BSL I want to be by the end of the year, but I think I've hit BSL, hairorexia is real guys, lol.  When I stretch my hair out, the middle section reaches past the bottom of my bra strap.  I have 2 pics one stretched, one not.


I say claim it girl! Congrats on achieving BSL!  And more importantly, congrats on graduating law school! I wish you much success on your bar exam.


----------



## NikkiQ

Uh oh yall....we got another BSL Samurai up in here!!! Congrats Onhergrind09


----------



## Froreal3

I'll be out of town for a while (going back home to NY), so I'm not sure how I'll be able to dc and all that good stuff. My hair is still in flat twists in front and a bun in the back. I have been wearing my hair out (the back anyway) more than usual this week. Although I haven't seen breakage or anything, I think I'm ready to have it be back in twists.


----------



## Froreal3

Onhergrind09 Congrats on graduating! That is huuuuge. Also congrats on making BSL!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Onhergrind09 said:


> Hi All,
> I've been MIA for the longest (graduating law school and studying for the bar), but since I relaxed yesterday after a 12 week stretch, I figured I'd check in and get everyone's input.  So my hair is air dried, and I was going to flat iron it, but then I realized that was more effort than I wanted to put forth.  So my question is am I BSL? I know I'm not the full BSL I want to be by the end of the year, but I think I've hit BSL, hairorexia is real guys, lol.  When I stretch my hair out, the middle section reaches past the bottom of my bra strap.  I have 2 pics one stretched, one not.



Congratulations on making BSL moreover, a huge congrats on graduating law school...you're on a roll lady!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

You know what ladies? We got one AMAZING group of women up in here. Doctors, lawyer, business owners, moms, wives, movers and shakers, students...I'm so absolutely enamored by you guys on a daily basis


----------



## daae

Wish my hair would stop flying


----------



## Guinan

Onhergrind09 said:


> Hi All,
> I've been MIA for the longest (graduating law school and studying for the bar), but since I relaxed yesterday after a 12 week stretch, I figured I'd check in and get everyone's input.  So my hair is air dried, and I was going to flat iron it, but then I realized that was more effort than I wanted to put forth.  So my question is am I BSL? I know I'm not the full BSL I want to be by the end of the year, but I think I've hit BSL, hairorexia is real guys, lol.  When I stretch my hair out, the middle section reaches past the bottom of my bra strap.  I have 2 pics one stretched, one not.



You are def BSL!! Congrats!!! & congrats on graduating law school! thats an amazing accomplishment!!!


----------



## Guinan

currently DC. Im trying out a new conditioner, Griffen Remedy. I dont really like it, cause i just used it and half the bottle is already gone. Im not really heavy handed with products. I do like the smell of it though. Due to my pockets getting tight, Im thinking of using trader joe's tea tree conditioner as my co-rinse and deep conditioner. 

HHJ


----------



## keranikki

shortdub78
KaramelDiva1978
NikkiQ

I tried so hard to wash this stuff out:'( After five washes, I just conditioned my hair really heavy and plaited it up in eight braids. I had a nice braid out this evening. I'm going to keep washing and conditioning until this stuff is gone. Next time I'll stick with what I know and use Silk Elements Smoothing System.


----------



## keranikki

Incognitus said:


> keranikki Hopefully it all works out for you! What type of BKt did you use?



I used Ion Smooth Solutions from Sally's Beauty Supply. If you have multiple textures in your head (type 3/4), I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

bajandoc86 said:


> Iluvsmuhgrass Which updo? LOL....thanks for the compliment tho!
> 
> In lieu of a length check for the end of this quarter, here's a pic of my latest 'do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in the everyday thread...http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=527413&page=160



This is it!! I saw it on your blog and fell in LOVE!! I must try this... but I need to know HOW   

This would be a great one to wear to SO's celebration or our anniversary dinner.


----------



## coolsista-paris

I totally forgot about length check in june. Ill post thé récent pics (im in cornrows under wig and avoiding heat) :

This one is last week:




Sorry for it being wrong side(cell phone). This was taken end of may :




Im.avoiding heat and still trying to make my mind up  ( texlaxing or not). I sooo feel like it.


----------



## jprayze

Went to the beach and the weekend was not kind to my roller set.  I didn't even swim.  Probably will try to put it in an updo if I can.


----------



## Angel of the North

Hi ladies great progress pics and updates, I can't wait to see more , I haven't been posting much lately so I have a lot to tell you 

So today is wash day, I clarified, moisture poo and co-washed. I DC'd using nexxus humectress (old formula) mixed with safflower oil. I'm not that keen on safflower oil and I've noticed that when I mix it with my conditioners, I get no slip whatsoever. I'm pretty sure the humectress used to give me a good amount of slip so I'm thinking the culprit is the safflower oil. I'm going to use my Bee Mine luscious balance cream for the first time, it looks and smells great, I love the deja's hair milk so I'm expecting great things, I've gone for the island mango scent which I love, I couldn't really handle the coconut scent, it doesn't even smell like coconut . I'm using sunflower oil and olive butter to seal.

My update:
So I mentioned some time ago I was trying to simplify my regimen, this is going really well. I basically stripped it back to basics and then reincorporated steps and techniques back in, I no longer prepoo, there are only two more steps I want to put back in, a bi-weekly ACV rinse and a monthly HOT. I'm also getting through my stash, I only have six of the old rinse out/DC conditioners left. There are still a good few  products I want try but I'm going to do this gradually. 

I've been taking Priteva for a little over a month now and I think I'm seeing results, as I started taking them quite late in this stretch I don't think I can accurately measure the growth since starting them, I do believe that the priteva is having a good effect on my hair. I'm getting less shedding, my hair feels stronger and I do feel like my hair has grown. When I get my next touch up, I will be able to check if there is a different amount of regrowth during the full duration of my stretch and compare it to what I normally get without taking the priteva. 

Now for the good news, I saved the best for last. I'm 15 and a half weeks post, I have about 1.5-2 inches of NG and I think I'm BSL (I can't believe I just typed that, it felt so good ). So before I washed my hair and while I had DC on, I did a pull test, I don't know if this bra is just higher than all my other ones or if my hair has really made it. I will post pics later, in the bra i'm wearing now and the bra I took my last LC pic in, that will give us something to compare it to. I'm home alone at the moment and I'm no good at taking self pics so you'll have to give me a little time. Just to be clear, I'm not planning on claiming it until the next LC, by then it should be fuller but I'm not going to lie I'm excited  Sorry for the long post but I just had to share


----------



## Guinan

[USER=150910 said:
			
		

> Angel of the North[/USER], 18649217]Hi ladies great progress pics and updates, I can't wait to see more , I haven't been posting much lately so I have a lot to tell you
> 
> Congrats on making bsl
> 
> I can totally relate about the reggie thing. I did the same thing with my Reggie. I just wish I wouldn't done that 6mths ago. I discovered the my hair works best with natural products, AVJ & ACV.


----------



## NikkiQ

Washed and DC'd the hair yesterday. Let it air dry in 6 braids overnight. Going to take them down tonight, blow dry them and band them to keep it as straight as possible until I flat iron on Tuesday or Wednesday. More than likely it'll be Wednesday. I hope I can claim BSB by the end of July and BSL by the end of September. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Carmelella

JUNE LENGTH CHECK


Below I believe is the beginning of the challenge. 


Below is april 15 2013 in the Left column and 6/30/13 in the right column



Below the Red shirt is 1 yr ago, june/july 2012 and the other two pics are from yesterday.  I've done several self trims in between so I'm satisfied with the retention. 



Below june 30th 2013.  I hope to be full BSL by october?

Just started henna in my regimen and I love it.  Once I get to bsl I'll get a professional trim to even it out cuz obviously I'm cutting in crazy ways 

View attachment 215293


----------



## Carmelella

A bigger one


----------



## Curlywurly10

Hello ladies!

I'm living on a ship at the moment and the Internet is rubbish so I haven't been able to keep up with this thread as much as I'd like. But I am still doing the challenge! Here is my June update.  The first pic was taken two days ago, second pic was the last length check in March. Last time I was told my bra was too low so I have used a different one for this length check. My target for BSL is Sept. Congrats on all your progress ladies!


----------



## JJamiah

I am going for BSB, MBL and WL.. Which should be where I will hang out for a while...

Doesn't seem like my hair is growing (Hubby is reminding me I cut it.., Well I was swimming & needed those ends off) Anywho... I hope by the end of the year I am atleast BSB, and next year touching WL....


----------



## newnyer

Where is 'Ol Trusty?!! I need to take a moment to put up my laundry and straighten up this darn house because I can't find my length check bra anywhere.  Lol..danm shame.


----------



## ItsSunniDee

Good Afternoon Ladies,

Just updating with my photos. I cut the biotin i was taking because i was frustrated with the skin issues, I also wasn't using my usual shampoo, but i've gone back to my Jason Naturals Biotin Shampoo and Conditioner and my hair and scalp is much happier. I think I may be able to claim APL now, but i'm not sure, i havent pressed my hair in a while due to not wanting to stress my new growth, still working on my alopecia resolution.

March




June


----------



## KiWiStyle

ItsSunniDee said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies,
> 
> Just updating with my photos. I cut the biotin i was taking because i was frustrated with the skin issues, I also wasn't using my usual shampoo, but i've gone back to my Jason Naturals Biotin Shampoo and Conditioner and my hair and scalp is much happier. I think I may be able to claim APL now, but i'm not sure, i havent pressed my hair in a while due to not wanting to stress my new growth, still working on my alopecia resolution.
> 
> March
> http://s1209.photobucket.com/user/itssunnidee/media/march2013-haircheck_zps54303cec.jpg.html
> 
> June
> http://s1209.photobucket.com/user/itssunnidee/media/JuneLength_zpsbdc22426.jpg.html



Well dang lady!!!  Your hair grew leaps and bounds from March-June!! Keep doing what you're doing because its working!  

Congrats on making APL for sure and closing in on BSL!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## koolkittychick

Posting my length check update. Thought I had had a set back two weeks ago when I tried to use a deep conditioner with shea butter in it (apparently, my hair DOES NOT like shea butter), but I was able to regroup and go into extreme hair babying mode to not lose any hair to dryness and breakage. Also thought I could try for a six-month stretch, but I heard so much popping of strands and saw so many SSKs while I detangled last night that I know it was time for a touch up at 13 weeks post.

I did my own touch up this morning using the last of my ORS lye in normal strength, and thanks to preparting and basing with a scalp protectant heated up to a semi-liquid state, I was able to do my whole head with no burns, but because I may have been overzealous with the scalp protectant, I ended up just as textlaxed as the previous two times I tried to self-relax. This would be great if I wanted to be textlaxed, but I prefer a straighter look.

So now I will attempt a 16-week stretch to October, then go back to my stylist and see if she can get a more uniform texture throughout my head.  I will just have to reign her in if she wants to get scissor happy with my ends. Even though it's been 9 months since my last trim, my ends are looking pretty good since I hardly ever wear my hair down anyway. I don't care for the blunt look anyway, so I'm fine with them, and I will just tell her that I will hop out of the chair and walk out without paying, smock and all, if she comes at me with scissors during my appointment! 

Anyway, here is my pic, taken today after I relaxed, neutralized, deep conditioned and towel-dried my hair. Please excuse the fat; I am working on that.  I am so close to BSL I can taste it. Hopefully by the next length check I'll be there, but I should definitely be there by December. I'm heading into uncharted territory with my hair y'all, and it feels great! Many thanks to you ladies for your support and advice; I never would have made it this far without you.


----------



## fifigirl

Hi Ladies, I'm sorry won't be able to do a length check till mid August as I'm in braids and won't retouch and stretch my hair till then.
In the meantime, I Prepooed my hair yesterday with grapeseed oil, olive oil and castor oil heated and massaged into my hair and scalp. Then I washed my scalp with Castile soap, deep conditioned for 2 hours with a mixture of hair trigger, Giovanni deep moisture and silk dreams vanilla silk dreams. Rinsed off and then air dried my hair. Later used Giovanni  leave in conditioner and infusium. My hair feels soft and moisturized although my braids are falling out.


----------



## Angel of the North

Okay I'm back, the good news is according to the bra I'm wearing today, I am scraping BSL, the bad news is that when compared to my official BSL bra, I still have about another 1-2 inches to go  I'm not going to post the official LC bra pic, I will post that at the next LC.

I was feeling so good about my hair that I did a little dusting earlier this evening, I'm glad I did it even though I only dusted about 4 weeks ago, I just felt like I needed it. I'm planning on getting a TU at the end of July,  I will be 19 and a half weeks post and I can't wait to see how much it would have grown by then,I will be getting a little trim but I'm sure I will be there by the August length check. I'm still feeling good about my hair, I can definitely see progress.

I've posted some shots of my NG as I know that it is responsible for a little shrinkage which is affecting the length, even when I pulled it down, I still didn't feel like I had stretched it as far as I could but I didn't want to be pulling too hard with all that NG and causing myself any breakage.


----------



## Mjon912

Just did my best braid out ever today... So proud of myself... I used Hawaiian Silky and Hot7Oil and did 3 braids last night going back and took it out this morning... It looks really pretty on my natural hair, my relaxed hair looks kind of thin so I tucked the ends under... This might be my new fave summer protective style












Angel of the North CONGRATS YOU LOOK BSL to me!!!


----------



## deedoswell

Congrats to all the June BSLs
Great progress to everyone. 

Here is my end of June pic - below my sig pic. I took it last weekend (wash weekend). I mentioned before, I trimmed almost two inches off in May.  I'm right back were I started from!  I'm now hoping to meet BSL sometime in the fall.


----------



## deedoswell

Mjon912 said:


> Just did my best braid out ever today... So proud of myself... I used Hawaiian Silky and Hot7Oil and did 3 braids last night going back and took it out this morning... It looks really pretty on my natural hair, my relaxed hair looks kind of thin so I tucked the ends under... This might be my new fave summer protective style
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 215381
> 
> 
> View attachment 215373
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 215375
> 
> Angel of the North CONGRATS YOU LOOK BSL to me!!!




Nice braid-out!!! And cute baby!!!!


----------



## Angel of the North

Mjon912 said:


> Angel of the North CONGRATS YOU LOOK BSL to me!!!



Thank you Mjon912, it really does look convincing, the only problem is that the band of every other bra I own sits 1.5-2 inches below this one  I will be looking to claim it officially in August, providing there are no setbacks


----------



## polished07

Congrats to all the BSL grads! This is sooooo inspiring!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

All you guys posting these pics of this gorgeous hair yall rockin!!! Whooo buddy we got some swangin hair up in here


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Here's my june update! The first one is from April and the second one is from today. I think I'll be full BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## Guinan

Mjon912 said:


> Just did my best braid out ever today... So proud of myself... I used Hawaiian Silky and Hot7Oil and did 3 braids last night going back and took it out this morning... It looks really pretty on my natural hair, my relaxed hair looks kind of thin so I tucked the ends under... This might be my new fave summer protective style
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 215381
> 
> 
> View attachment 215373
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 215375
> 
> Angel of the North CONGRATS YOU LOOK BSL to me!!!



That baby is sooooooo cute & u did a great job on your braidout.


----------



## newnyer

Alrighty,  wanted to take these pics with my laptop but I knew I would procrastinate if I waited any longer.  Lol.  I'd say I'm about an inch from BSB, and since I'm not claiming BSL until I reach the bottom of my bra strap. .. about 3 inches from BSL. What say you??  Excuse the horrible lighting/angle of the pics ladies...




Eta: okay I don't know why it posted 3 of the same pic and I can't for the life of me erase from my phone for some reason. ..sorry!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

New month ladies!! We're that much closer to our goal!!!


----------



## Froreal3

Congrats to all the June BSL grads!! Whoo hoo!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ughhhhhh....does anyone wanna come blow my hair out for me please?? I'm totally dreading this lol


----------



## keranikki

Finally had my WH take a length check photo for me. I'm feeling meh. I can't be too disappointed for I did have a setback in March and I did trim about a 1/2" off at the beginning of June. If I make it to APL by the end of August, I will be a happy woman! At least it would give me confidence that I could possibly make it to BSB by Dec 13.

The first pic is my current LC. The second is my last LC during my setback. It seems I'm recovering my length only to trim away at it later. I'm hiding my hair until Dec.:'(


----------



## keranikki

NikkiQ said:


> Ughhhhhh....does anyone wanna come blow my hair out for me please?? I'm totally dreading this lol



Woo honey, that would be an expensive ticket for a blow out! Lol


----------



## Carmelella

newnyer said:


> Alrighty,  wanted to take these pics with my laptop but I knew I would procrastinate if I waited any longer.  Lol.  I'd say I'm about an inch from BSB, and since I'm not claiming BSL until I reach the bottom of my bra strap. .. about 3 inches from BSL. What say you??  Excuse the horrible lighting/angle of the pics ladies...
> 
> Eta: okay I don't know why it posted 3 of the same pic and I can't for the life of me erase from my phone for some reason. ..sorry!!!



I think ur right.  With ur arm down pic it looks like 1 inch away from the top to me . 

Does any 1 I know how to make pictures look bigger on an Android phone. I can only see them small.


----------



## jprayze

keranikki said:


> Finally had my WH take a length check photo for me. I'm feeling meh. I can't be too disappointed for I did have a setback in March and I did trim about a 1/2" off at the beginning of June. If I make it to APL by the end of August, I will be a happy woman! At least it would give me confidence that I could possibly make it to BSB by Dec 13.
> 
> The first pic is my current LC. The second is my last LC during my setback. It seems I'm recovering my length only to trim away at it later. I'm hiding my hair until Dec.:'(



Don't fret!  I'm with you.  Hopefully I will be APL by the end of August too.  I Didn't even do a LC this time around.


----------



## newnyer

I probably should be posting in the MBL thread since I am technically still in that challenge but at the rate I'm going all those ladies look like unicorns to me and I start feeling like I'm bald headed.  LOL

Eta: I miss my stylist in NYC. That lady had my hair feeling tight and right and my hair was growing so fast then!  I wonder what I'm doing so differently now on my own?


----------



## bajandoc86

Day 1 of residency. Tired as all heck. On 24 hr duty. I should be reading something medical...but instead I'm tryna figure out how I can get my hair washed/dc etc in the time I have tomorrow. LOL. 

I am determined to get through these yrs of residency looking fly as hell. Hair did/nails did/makeup on point. I ain't gonna let them get me down!


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I've already updated my hair in NJoys Thread but since my 2013 hair goal is Full BSL - I gotta update here also 

March/May/July


----------



## newnyer

TheEspressoHair said:


> I've already updated my hair in NJoys Thread but since my 2013 hair goal is Full BSL - I gotta update here also
> 
> March/May/July



Wow GREAT growth!!


----------



## fifigirl

TheEspressoHair said:


> I've already updated my hair in NJoys Thread but since my 2013 hair goal is Full BSL - I gotta update here also
> 
> March/May/July
> 
> View attachment 215595
> View attachment 215599
> View attachment 215597



Your hair's growing like a weed! Great growth!


----------



## jprayze

TheEspressoHair said:


> I've already updated my hair in NJoys Thread but since my 2013 hair goal is Full BSL - I gotta update here also
> 
> March/May/July



This is awesome!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

TheEspressoHair said:


> I've already updated my hair in NJoys Thread but since my 2013 hair goal is Full BSL - I gotta update here also
> 
> March/May/July



Whoa!! That's amazing growth  TheEspressoHair! 

At the airport flying back to the states again ladies. Checking in with my stylist to see if she cam squeeze me in for a blow out while I'm here. Fingers crossed!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Guinan

Cowashing today I have waaayyyyy too much eco styler gel in my hair & my hair fees to hard.


----------



## Guinan

TheEspressoHair said:


> I've already updated my hair in NJoys Thread but since my 2013 hair goal is Full BSL - I gotta update here also
> 
> March/May/July
> 
> View attachment 215595
> View attachment 215599
> View attachment 215597



wow, u got sum great/retention going on!! What is your reggie? I see u use the njoy's oil, do you think that helped with your growth?


----------



## naturalagain2

Double Post....


----------



## naturalagain2

Here is my length check. Please excuse the mess I call my hair. I had just finished taking out big twist after blow drying my hair via the tension method so that's why it looks all over the place 





I just cut off a half of inch last month...don't see much of an improvement on length but my hair is getting thicker it seems....(I hope ).


----------



## Guinan

naturalagain2 said:


> Here is my length check. Please excuse the mess I call my hair. I had just finished taking out big twist after blow drying my hair via the tension method so that's why it looks all over the place
> 
> View attachment 215649
> 
> View attachment 215651
> 
> I just cut off a half of inch last month...don't see much of an improvement on length but my hair is getting thicker it seems....(I hope ).


 
I see improvement Your hair def looks thicker and it looks like ur passing APL in the 2nd pic.


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!

Well I didnt cowash yesterday, so I am hoping to do it today or tomorrow. I'm actually probably going to shampoo my hair b/c of the gel. I'm starting to like this bunning thing. It's very low maintence(sp), I just hope the gel doesnt cause a problem. 

I plan on buying some hempseed oil today. I will be using it as a sealant after I apply my leave-ins. The hempseed will be replacing my Avocado oil. 

HHJ


----------



## NikkiQ

Greetings from New Orleans ladies!!! So happy to be home. Getting the hair flat ironed on Friday and I can't wait to see how it looks. I bought the Sabino Moisture Block with me so she could use it.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Killahkurlz

When is the next length check?


----------



## NikkiQ

Killahkurlz said:


> When is the next length check?



September Killahkurlz

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:


> September Killahkurlz
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Omg september! I need growth spurt plus best retention ever!


----------



## DaLady82

Just wanted to share that I'm not doing at length check this time around. Not much difference since I trimmed about 3 weeks ago. It is growing but I hate my ends so I have been trimming a lot.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm positing a picture of my self-flat iron job I took on June 11th.  I'm really bad at getting close to my roots out of fear of burning my scalp. I decided not to flat iron again for the sake of this LC 3 weeks later so this picture serves as my Official June LC Photo.

View attachment 215813

I have about 2.5 more inches before I reach the top of my bra, I feel I can comfortably claim BSL by December 31st.  I'm getting a medium box braid set hopefully next week so I can stretch my relaxer 5-6 months.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm positing a picture of my self-flat iron job I took on June 11th.  I'm really bad at getting close to my roots out of fear of burning my scalp. I decided not to flat iron again for the sake of this LC 3 weeks later so this picture serves as my Official June LC Photo.
> 
> I have about 2.5 more inches before I reach the top of my bra, I feel I can comfortably claim BSL by December 31st.  I'm getting a medium box braid set hopefully next week so I can stretch my relaxer 5-6 months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I like thé result of your flat iron . Its does look good.

I want to flat iron but i said im staying off heat for à while. I need to let my hair thicken up à bit and avoid split ends, although i dust.


----------



## KiWiStyle

coolsista-paris said:


> I like thé result of your flat iron . Its does look good.
> 
> I want to flat iron but i said im staying off heat for à while. I need to let my hair thicken up à bit and avoid split ends, although i dust.



Yes me too.  I only flat iron 5-6 times per year.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

KiWiStyle said:


> Yes me too.  I only flat iron 5-6 times per year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I used to flat iron like twice à year (at thé beginning of journey). Then it became about 6 times à year. 

I used thé blow dryer (tension method )every wash day (every 2 weeks). Im backing off and learning how to air dry again. ..hopefully i would loooove to reach bsl by december. 
Ive started exercising.

I wonder if exercising is thé reason why my nails are strong,better and growing longer like before. And this without taking vitamins.  (i might get back to maxi hair for this summer). I never know when is thé perfect time to take hair vitamins.. Anytime all year?


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm positing a picture of my self-flat iron job I took on June 11th.  I'm really bad at getting close to my roots out of fear of burning my scalp. I decided not to flat iron again for the sake of this LC 3 weeks later so this picture serves as my Official June LC Photo.
> 
> I have about 2.5 more inches before I reach the top of my bra, I feel I can comfortably claim BSL by December 31st.  I'm getting a medium box braid set hopefully next week so I can stretch my relaxer 5-6 months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Pretty, pretty, pretty!


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm positing a picture of my self-flat iron job I took on June 11th.  I'm really bad at getting close to my roots out of fear of burning my scalp. I decided not to flat iron again for the sake of this LC 3 weeks later so this picture serves as my Official June LC Photo.
> 
> I have about 2.5 more inches before I reach the top of my bra, I feel I can comfortably claim BSL by December 31st.  I'm getting a medium box braid set hopefully next week so I can stretch my relaxer 5-6 months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Looking good!  Great Progress!


----------



## KiWiStyle

coolsista-paris said:


> I used to flat iron like twice à year (at thé beginning of journey). Then it became about 6 times à year.
> 
> I used thé blow dryer (tension method )every wash day (every 2 weeks). Im backing off and learning how to air dry again. ..hopefully i would loooove to reach bsl by december.
> Ive started exercising.
> 
> I wonder if exercising is thé reason why my nails are strong,better and growing longer like before. And this without taking vitamins.  (i might get back to maxi hair for this summer). I never know when is thé perfect time to take hair vitamins.. Anytime all year?



I take my vits year round but if I were to take a break I'd do it in the Summer because of the growth spurts during the warmer months.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

Yes I'm another all year round vitamin taker.  And finally my nails are benefitting too.


----------



## Chameleonchick

I have been wearing my own hair in updos for the past month. I think it's better than having my extension braids/twists installed.


----------



## jprayze

Chameleonchick said:


> I have been wearing my own hair in updos for the past month. I think it's better than having my extension braids/twists installed.



Do you have any pics?  U know we love pics around here.


----------



## Guinan

Wash day I hoping my fav natural market is open today so that I can buy sum hempseed oil. 

Happy 4th of July


----------



## GettingKinky

I just dusted my hair for the second time in two weeks. After the first dusting I could still see white tips on the ends of my hair. This time I cut off at least 1/4 inch but I only divided my hair in 4 sections to do it. It's probably all uneven now, but the ends feel better and less tangly. I think I really should cut more but I'm getting nervous about it.


----------



## newnyer

I REALLY want some Sengalese twists for the summer but after that sew in debacle I'm terrified.


----------



## ImanAdero

Going to put in some braids next week. Maybe 2 weeks...

I'm sick of my hair and its been in a boring top knot for the past week. 

Plus I need to trim my hair. So as I braid (big braids) ill probably snip my ends. (Especially since the next time I PLAN on going to the salon is in Late October.


----------



## Blairx0

I know I missed the lengeth check, but I flat ironed for my birthday. Now that the fireworks and my birthday are done here are some pics

These are pics from my march 2013 flat iron and trim which too me back to Apl








This is today 7/4/13







Happy hair growing. I will make the next check in.

Also feel free to stop by The blog for products and Reggie 

herampersandhim.com/category/the-bigger-the-hair/


----------



## Guinan

newnyer said:


> I REALLY want some Sengalese twists for the summer but after that sew in debacle I'm terrified.



Dont be scurred Do you think you can install them yourself? I plan on putting sum sengalese twists in, in about 2wks.


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies,

I finally washed my hair yesterday and my scalp & ends feels sooooo much better. I let my hair airdry completely before applying my leave-ins and braiding my hair, so my hair came out more wavy than curly. 

This weekend I plan on washing my hair, mild protein and DCing.


----------



## Froreal3

Oiled my scalp and undid my twists for a twist out pony puff for an anniversary date with hubby. Will wash my hair this evening and put it back up in twists.







Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## fifigirl

Happy Anniversary Forreal! Hope you and hubby had fun last night..


----------



## Killahkurlz

So today is wash day.  The past week ive had my hair n med twists n a bun. Wore a.twist out on afro day then pinned that n2 a bun the next day (yesterday.) Was supposed to b getting mini braids today but I've been having too much fun so my hair isn't prepared lol. Sooo I need to figure out how I will have my hair for vacation :'(
Prepooing with EVCO today.  Last two wash days I've been dcing.  Want to.change it up


----------



## jprayze

Happy Saturday!  I got up early for wash day.  Prepooed with oils and washed with Wen for the 2nd time.  I have to say I like it but I don't love it at least not yet.  The best part was I had a few pumps to my hair (after rinsing) for leave in and my hair felt better than DCing. So I will continue to use this bottle and decide whether to repurchase.  

After that I applied a bit of liquid gold hair growth oil to my scalp and twisted my hair with miss Jessie's curly pudding.  I put Mag rollers on the ends and now I'm letting it airdry.  I hope my twist out turns out good!


----------



## BraunSugar

I have hair touching my bra strap now. I'm pretty sure I'll be fully grazing BSL for the next length check. Once I get there I will probably dust and then leave my hair alone for the rest of the year.

This is so weird because I swear I look bald headed. I need help.


----------



## praisedancer

I didn't forget to check-in, my laptop screen is broken, I should be able to post pics next week. Happy hair growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

My senagalese twists that I put in a bun. I love it and I have gotten so many compliments. The good thing for me is, I don't have to comb my hair everyday. Just keep them moisturized and clean as needed and I'm good to go


----------



## KiWiStyle

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> My senagalese twists that I put in a bun. I love it and I have gotten so many compliments. The good thing for me is, I don't have to comb my hair everyday. Just keep them moisturized and clean as needed and I'm good to go



They're sincerely beautiful!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

Baby is here hair is on the back burner. 8 weeks in braids now and god only knows I give these braids 1 more month even though they are hanging on for dear life


----------



## Cattypus1

Kerryann said:


> Baby is here hair is on the back burner. 8 weeks in braids now and god only knows I give these braids 1 more month even though they are hanging on for dear life



Congrats!  Boy or girl?


----------



## Kerryann

Cattypus1 said:


> Congrats!  Boy or girl?



Thank u it's a girl


----------



## Guinan

Kerryann said:


> Baby is here hair is on the back burner. 8 weeks in braids now and god only knows I give these braids 1 more month even though they are hanging on for dear life



Congrats on ur bundle of joy!!!


----------



## Angel of the North

Kerryann said:


> Baby is here hair is on the back burner. 8 weeks in braids now and god only knows I give these braids 1 more month even though they are hanging on for dear life



Congratulations on the arrival of your little princess


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats Kerryann!


I'm finally washing my hair after 2.5 weeks (don't judge I kept thinking I was going swimming). My scalp is sooo itchy.  I'm sitting with my DC on right now.  I can't wait to get in the shower and scrub my scalp.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Kerryann said:


> Baby is here hair is on the back burner. 8 weeks in braids now and god only knows I give these braids 1 more month even though they are hanging on for dear life



Congrats on your new bundle of JOY Kerryann!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Kerryann said:


> Baby is here hair is on the back burner. 8 weeks in braids now and god only knows I give these braids 1 more month even though they are hanging on for dear life



Congrats sis!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## lamaria211

I'm taking my corn rows out next weekend so ill do my LC then. I've been using my Bee Mine growth serum everyday religiously so I'm hoping to be pleasantly surprised by some decent growth!


----------



## Seamonster

Congratulations on your beautiful bundle of joy! Kerryann!!


----------



## fifigirl

Kerryann said:


> Thank u it's a girl



Congrats Kerryann!

Prepooed this weekend with a mix of EVOO, JBCO and Hair trigger. Washed with Aphogee deep moisture shampoo. Did a Peppermint tea rinse and rinsed off. Conditioned with Paul Mitchell skinny daily conditioner, rinsed off and DC'd with a mix of Hair mayonnaise, 2 tbsp roux porosity control, some coconut oil and a tsp of hair trigger. DC'd overnight with shower cap, cling film and scarf. Woke up in the morning and washed out DC. 
Air dried and then added Giovanni leave in cond and sealed with castor oil. I'm going to have to take my braids off come Friday as not only is it rough, a lot of strands are coming off from the washing. I do have some new growth so I'm happy about that. Been massaging my mix of sulphur 8 and MN every other day. Tried using MN straight but I experienced headaches so decided to mix and not had an issue since then.

Hope everyone's experiencing some growth!


----------



## kandiekj100

Just checking in. I have not done a length check yet. It's been super rainy in FL lately and I have not straightened my hair. I'd rather not just do a pull test since all my other pictures are on straightened hair. Hopefully, this week. 

To be honest, I'm not looking too forward to it. With my much needed trim, a month and a half ago, I'd be lucky to be at BSB again.


----------



## keranikki

Kerryann said:


> Baby is here hair is on the back burner. 8 weeks in braids now and god only knows I give these braids 1 more month even though they are hanging on for dear life



Congratulations!


----------



## polished07

Kerryann Congrats Mama on the baby girl! Awe! Yes hair can wait! 

I haven't done much this week finally found a perfect combination for moisture using water/beautiful textures leave in/ oils to seal keep my hair good for my whole trip 5 days I just reup'd today, bc I didn't bring my stuff with me. Ill be back to MS my minibraids every other day and I've been using phyto's thinning hair treatment and my trouble spots are growing in great! 10 more week to go we shall see!


----------



## ImanAdero

I just oiled my whole head and put it in twists. My hair felt so matted. Lord I'll never get to full BSL if I keep up what I'm doing. 


Tonight I'll sleep in a plastic cap and baggy over night. Probably wont cowash in the Morning because its just been so dang on tangled...

Next week I MUST do something more protective to this mane. These buns aren't working for me with working out because my hair just mattes on the inside of the bun. 

If it wasn't so hot with so much humidity, I'd wear wigs... But that's not happening so maybe a twisted style and I'll trim my ends so my twists don't knot up so bad? Or maybe I'll finally sit down and do these braids... OR I'll pay someone else to so them... Yeah probably that lol


----------



## coolsista-paris

Oh m'y...im back after some trouble(cell phone was stolen thursday)...all pics and vidéos of my sons inside.Im pissed


----------



## naturalagain2

Friday Night I prepoo'd w/ Amla/Brahmi/Vatika oil
Saturday I added the last of my V05 Moisture Milks Strawberry & Tresemme Naturals Condish let it sit for a while and dry detangled my hair
Then I cowashed with WEN Sweet Almond Mint
Was suppose to DC w/ Bask Cacao Bark but felt I needed a light protein and DC'd with MD Coconut Creme Condish w/ heat for 15mins. I also had my tea under the DC (chamomile/Fenugreek/Marshmallow Root/Slippery Elm/Vatika Oil/AVJ).

I did a perm rod set. I think I need an hour and a half to two hours to dry but ran out of time after an hour and had to take them out. So my set didn't dry all the way. I hate it cause some of the curls that dried looked so pretty. I'm going to try it again on Thursday.


----------



## Kerryann

Thanks guys its greatly appreciated


----------



## KiWiStyle

As of this past Saturday, I will be in 4 Celie braids underneath my wig for the next six weeks.  I'll be 12 weeks post on Wednesday which is my usual stretch time but I decided to stretch longer.  I'm going to try my hand at CW every three days and doing a weekly ACV rinse on my scalp during these six weeks along with a weekly steam DC.  My goal is to be within an inch of grazing BSL in time for our September LC.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

Kerryann said:


> Baby is here hair is on the back burner. 8 weeks in braids now and god only knows I give these braids 1 more month even though they are hanging on for dear life



Congrats!! Dont word about those braids. After giving birth(2) i was soooo lady and tiréf That i had ledt  m'y braids on for âges.  Take care of Baby and havé à good Time With her


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> As of this past Saturday, I will be in 4 Celie braids underneath my wig for the next six weeks.  I'll be 12 weeks post on Wednesday which is my usual stretch time but I decided to stretch longer.  I'm going to try my hand at CW every three days and doing a weekly ACV rinse on my scalp during these six weeks along with a weekly steam DC.  My goal is to be within an inch of grazing BSL in time for our September LC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You always inspire me.  I was almost ready to jump in that jar of Texturizer and you remind me of my goal to make 16 weeks my stretch.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> You always inspire me.  I was almost ready to jump in that jar of Texturizer and you remind me of my goal to make 16 weeks my stretch.



I'm glad I can inspire you to stick to the plan.  You have 3 more weeks to go, right??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm glad I can inspire you to stick to the plan.  You have 3 more weeks to go, right??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yep. Gonna get my silk dreams on tonight. This stuff smells so good I don't know what to use first.


----------



## KiWiStyle

That'll be my next purchase in the fall!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TheNDofUO

Hi, guys I'm back. I've been away for ages. Anyway I'm texlaxing in 2 days at 15 weeks. I was going to stretch for 16, but my birthdays next week so...


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

I know I am late to join but I still have a few months left, right?! 

~Current hair length SL, an inch away from APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd Natural
~BSL goal month December. I need all the time I can get!
~Current Reggie and styling choices Right now I am wearing Marley Twists until the end of summer and then I will be wear wigs. I wash 1x a week and DC after every wash. Twist my hair using the Deep Moisture method and oil my scalp every other day and spritz hair with Infusium 23 and S-curl. I also take Viviscal vitamins.
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Just going to be consistent!
~Post a beginning picture



My hair is at the 3, DH's fingers are in the way. APL is at the 4 and BSL is at the 6 I believe.


----------



## Guinan

TheNDofUO said:


> Hi, guys I'm back. I've been away for ages. Anyway I'm texlaxing in 2 days at 15 weeks. I was going to stretch for 16, but my birthdays next week so...



Happy early bday fellow cancer!! Mines in on 21. I was gonna texlax but did it too early so I'm gonna rock sum braids for my bday

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I know I am late to join but I still have a few months left, right?!
> 
> ~Current hair length SL, an inch away from APL
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd Natural
> ~BSL goal month December. I need all the time I can get!
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices Right now I am wearing Marley Twists until the end of summer and then I will be wear wigs. I wash 1x a week and DC after every wash. Twist my hair using the Deep Moisture method and oil my scalp every other day and spritz hair with Infusium 23 and S-curl. I also take Viviscal vitamins.
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Just going to be consistent!
> ~Post a beginning picture
> http://s1212.photobucket.com/user/erinwestphal/media/0399-1.jpg.html
> My hair is at the 3, DH's fingers are in the way. APL is at the 4 and BSL is at the 6 I believe.
> http://s1212.photobucket.com/user/erinwestphal/media/0388.jpg.html



Welcome!!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## keranikki

I'm 2x lazy right now! Need to braid my hair, but currently bunning. I will still M&S every morning before I bun.

ImanAdero, how long were you bunning? Roughly, how long should one bun before matting becomes an issue?


----------



## TheNDofUO

pelohello said:


> Happy early bday fellow cancer!! Mines in on 21. I was gonna texlax but did it too early so I'm gonna rock sum braids for my bday
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Crab Hi5! I'm probably going to wear a wig. I'm typical like that.


----------



## ImanAdero

keranikki said:


> I'm 2x lazy right now! Need to braid my hair, but currently bunning. I will still M&S every morning before I bun.
> 
> ImanAdero, how long were you bunning? Roughly, how long should one bun before matting becomes an issue?



keranikki I run so as soon as I sweat my hair just shrivels up and says, "Id like to tangle today!" Lol so it's really just my laziness that causes it to matte. So every 2 days I have to take down, finger comb... Etc.


----------



## FroFab

Still rocking my cornrows under a short wig.  I'm debating whether to take them out and blow dry now for a length check or wait just wash and re-braid and wait until next month since that was my goal for hitting bsl?  I am trying to avoid heat as much as possible since the humidity undoes all my efforts anyway.


----------



## Killahkurlz

ImanAdero said:


> I just oiled my whole head and put it in twists. My hair felt so matted. Lord I'll never get to full BSL if I keep up what I'm doing.
> 
> Tonight I'll sleep in a plastic cap and baggy over night. Probably wont cowash in the Morning because its just been so dang on tangled...
> 
> Next week I MUST do something more protective to this mane. These buns aren't working for me with working out because my hair just mattes on the inside of the bun.
> 
> If it wasn't so hot with so much humidity, I'd wear wigs... But that's not happening so maybe a twisted style and I'll trim my ends so my twists don't knot up so bad? Or maybe I'll finally sit down and do these braids... OR I'll pay someone else to so them... Yeah probably that lol



U can twist the hair then bun the twists

I just bought some folic acid yesterday. Adding those to my regimen.


----------



## growbaby

growbaby said:


> Trimmed!! Took off about 1.5 inches.. Now I'm .75in away from BSL. U couldn't kick me out for long! Lol, loving my blunt ends! (Excuse the boobies)



Ok ladies, sorry I've been MIA lately. Summer break has seriously been a break lol. But I'm back, and here to show that almost 7 weeks later from my last post (which was my last trim) I am back to BSL


----------



## KiWiStyle

growbaby said:


> Ok ladies, sorry I've been MIA lately. Summer break has seriously been a break lol. But I'm back, and here to show that almost 7 weeks later from my last post (which was my last trim) I am back to BSL


To me you look to be MBL...and your hair isn't fully straightened.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## soonergirl

pelohello said:


> Happy early bday fellow cancer!! Mines in on 21. I was gonna texlax but did it too early so I'm gonna rock sum braids for my bday
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Happy Birthday Cancers!! Mine is the 20th... Okay I'm done, back to hair...


----------



## praisedancer

Here's my check in pic


----------



## growbaby

KiWiStyle said:


> To me you look to be MBL...and your hair isn't fully straightened.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Woah! Noway girl. Thanks for the compliment tho  I don't think my bra is that low.

ETA: I do hope to be closing in on it by summers end


----------



## TheNDofUO

Oh, I know we weren't on the second page!


----------



## Guinan

soonergirl said:


> Happy Birthday Cancers!! Mine is the 20th... Okay I'm done, back to hair...



Happy Early Birthday:bouncegre:bouncegre!!! Cancers in the house!


----------



## KiWiStyle

growbaby said:


> Woah! Noway girl. Thanks for the compliment tho  I don't think my bra is that low.
> 
> ETA: I do hope to be closing in on it by summers end



OOOOKAAAAY, lol. Your bra is that low, plus your hair isn't straightened.  It could be me though because I need other people to tell my own length for me.  I have that hairoexia (sp) disease going on around here.

ETA: ok so maybe I am wrong.  I just took another look and saw your hair in relation to your shoulder blades soo...I think my bra is entirely too high, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## fifigirl

Looking forward to taking my braids out on Friday! I have missed my hair. But the great part is the NG. My NG excites me....my hair has grown and I think it's my sulphur 8 and MN mix! I am 8 weeks post relaxer and Lord knows how much growth I've had as I can't measure it due to shrinkage. I am looking forward to relaxing mid August, hoping I can deal with my NG till then. In the meantime, I make sure I M&S twice a day and I use my MN mix every other day. 
Style wise I'm thinking of rollersetting this weekend. Planning to do this myself so I'll watch a couple of videos. Intend to do a length check in August when I retouch.


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!

Cowashing 2morrow. I plan on prepooing with sum Hempseed oil for about 30min and then cowashing w/ TJ tea tingle conditioner & then do a braid out on air dried hair. 

2morrow, Ima get my hair products for my install of my sengelese twist. I plan on using Curls Passion Fruit to "set" the twist for a smoother appearance. I've been trying to decide what to bring with me on vacay next week to cowash my hair with. I will be in Jamaica for 4days & ill probably get my hair wet. I want to bring a couple of travel size shampoos & conditioners. Maybe I'll get sum travel bottles from Target and just fill them up with my usual products. I think I'll get the travel size of aloe vera gel, since thats suppose to be very moisturizing.

HHJ


----------



## felic1

Hello July Birthday Ladies!! My birthday is on July 21. Have a great one!!


----------



## Guinan

felic1 said:


> Hello July Birthday Ladies!! My birthday is on July 21. Have a great one!!



OMG, we have the same b-day 11 more days!!!


----------



## Guinan

I finally tried hempseed oil 2day. I like it. It made finger detangling easier and it wasn't too heavy. I can't wait to try it with my DC! This might be a keeper in my Reggie.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Everyone's progress looks so good!! Wow, talk about summer growth spurts!  I'm still over here bunning and French braiding my way to MBL by December I hope.  I need a baby trim on my ends, but otherwise I'm co-washing and moisture and sealing like no tomorrow.  Went to YouTube and found the leave-in mixture for Hello Hydration, glycerin and water.  Hair feeling like silk!  I think this concoction is a keeper!  So glad I have my staples down pat and am in a good "hair place".


----------



## coolsista-paris

I shampood last night. Air dried (this Time haïr came out fine and not dry but it was kinda oily). I think maybe i used to much vatika oil.  I Will use léss next Time.  Wish i could twist but that gives m'y fine haïr knots. So, i néed to think of à new ps.


----------



## GettingKinky

Good morning everyone!

Not much is up with me. Just daily bunning and using LOC to stay moisturized, but not as religiously as I used to. I need to stay on top of my hair. I want to get to unstretched BSL. 

On the other hand I have a white coworker who has hair the same length as mine. We were both growing our hair out but she cut hers to SL over the weekend and it looks so cute. I actually think she looks better with shorter hair. In fact many times when I see someone cut their hair they often look better with it shorter. It makes me think.....


----------



## Guinan

I just got my eyebrows done and the place that I go to, you have to lay down to get them done. When I got up there was a huge oil stain on the table from my hair The waxer didnt seem bothered. 

So excited to cowash tonight. I bought a new conditioner that i want to try.


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello lmao. We've all been there!

GettingKinky Um...don't even think about it! We all peeped that recent thread of yours...no scissors! 

No, but seriously if you feel like you look bettrr, it's your hair.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Everyone's progress looks so good!! Wow, talk about summer growth spurts! I'm still over here bunning and French braiding my way to MBL by December I hope. I need a baby trim on my ends, but otherwise I'm co-washing and moisture and sealing like no tomorrow. Went to YouTube and found the* leave-in mixture for Hello Hydration, glycerin and water.* Hair feeling like silk! I think this concoction is a keeper! So glad I have my staples down pat and am in a good "hair place".


 
Yum please share this recipe!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Kerryann said:


> Baby is here hair is on the back burner. 8 weeks in braids now and god only knows I give these braids 1 more month even though they are hanging on for dear life


 
Congrats Kerryann!  Yes, baby takes priority right now!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Yum please share this recipe!


 
This YouTuber makes it, but there's no particular amount, yet its easy to do.  Mine came out perfect and it works very well on my daughter's very coarse hair too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lL7rvqOF0U

Hope this helps!


----------



## GettingKinky

Froreal3-  even though I think shorter hair looks good, I have no plans to cut mine anytime soon. I want to see how long I can get it to grow. I may add some face framing layers.


----------



## naturalagain2

Prepoo'd my hair this morning w/ my amla/brahmi/vatika oil mix.
Shampoo'd w/ NuEnz organic shampoo
Dc'd w/ bask cacaco bark 
Rinsed out w/ Tresemme naturals condish
Use giovanni direct leave in and sealed w/ grapeseed oil
Did a perm rod set using keracare setting lotion (I looovve this so much more than lottabody)


----------



## fifigirl

Froreal3 said:


> fifigirl Are you on the health and fitness board?
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



No, I'm not.....maybe I should check it out? That's if I have time outside of my hair obsession.


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!

I didnt get the chance to cowash, but I did M&S yesterday and braided my hair for my braid out. I noticed alittle breakage this morning, so I think I have too much protein or b/c I'm wearing my hair out and it maybe rubbing against my shirt. But to err on the safe side, I will probably do a light dusting this weekend and DC for a couple of hours instead of my usual 1hr. I will be trying out my new conditioner. I'm hoping to use it as a new DC. It was only 9.99 for 32oz. I thought the TJ conditioner was going to be my new DC but it didnt have that wow factor for me. However, the TJ conditioner works great as a cowash conditioner.

HHJ


----------



## Kerryann

man i finally got a chance to oil my scalp and spray theses hanging arse braids this morning.
i swear if i saw me on the street i would say dam she cant take her braids out  a few more weeks to go


----------



## deedoswell

felic1 said:


> Hello July Birthday Ladies!! My birthday is on July 21. Have a great one!!



Yay!!!!  Happy early Birthday!  My birthday is on July 28th!


----------



## deedoswell

GettingKinky said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Not much is up with me. Just daily bunning and using LOC to stay moisturized, but not as religiously as I used to. I need to stay on top of my hair. I want to get to unstretched BSL.
> 
> On the other hand I have a white coworker who has hair the same length as mine. We were both growing our hair out but she cut hers to SL over the weekend and it looks so cute. I actually think she looks better with shorter hair. In fact many times when I see someone cut their hair they often look better with it shorter. It makes me think.....




I always get thoughts of shorter hair when summer rolls around!


----------



## Mjon912

I'm a little late with the length check but here mine is.. Still APL ... Womp Womp



I trim my ends every month because I am transitioning to natural but I think my June trim will be the last one until September or October... I'm going to focus on growth for a while or I'm never going to make BSL


----------



## GettingKinky

Mjon912 said:


> I'm a little late with the length check but here mine is.. Still APL ... Womp Womp
> 
> View attachment 217193
> 
> I trim my ends every month because I am transitioning to natural but I think my June trim will be the last one until September or October... I'm going to focus on growth for a while or I'm never going to make BSL



Your bra looks really low to me Mjon912


----------



## jprayze

GettingKinky said:


> Your bra looks really low to me Mjon912



Yep it's about as low as mine!  You will be BSL and MBL at the same time.


----------



## NikkiQ

Heyyyy ladies! I'm baaaaaaack!!!! Missed me?? 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## 4bslbound

I did, NikkiQ and I'm only a lurker, lol! I'm quietly waiting for your length check  I love seeing the updates in this thread!


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Heyyyy ladies! I'm baaaaaaack!!!! Missed me??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Welcome back!! Can wait to c ur hair.


----------



## Froreal3

Back from my vacation. I tried to take care of my hair. I think I did pretty well, although I wore it out more often. I managed to shampoo and DC last week and I m&sed throughout the week. 

Today or tomorrow I will probably wash, DC, and put my hair back into some medium twists for the week.


----------



## lamaria211

Washed this morning with Nairobi Detox poo, now DCing with Kera Care Humecto, Shescentit honey rinse condish, raw honey and coconut oil. ill rinse out my DC in about 2hrs, add Carols Daughter black vanilla and Darcys Transitioning cream as my leave ins. I havent decided if im going to air dry or blow dry yet, but if i blow dry ill add PM super skinny serum first. will definitely post my lc later today!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

I am going to try not to length check my hair until the end of August. Seems like its taking forever to grow, but you know the whole watched pot thing....yea that's me right now!


----------



## DaLady82

I'm trying to check in more. I am more of a lurker. 

Right now I am trying out mini twist. Well I suppose they really aren't mini. But I am transitioning and this is the only thing that's working for me right now. I honestly don't think I will make BSL this year cause I have to trim often since transitioning cause my ends r horrible. But who knows, I might just make it.


----------



## Guinan

Froreal3 said:


> Back from my vacation. I tried to take care of my hair. I think I did pretty well, although I wore it out more often. I managed to shampoo and DC last week and I m&sed throughout the week.
> 
> Today or tomorrow I will probably wash, DC, and put my hair back into some medium twists for the week.



Welcome back


----------



## NikkiQ

While I was home back in the states, I had my hair blown out and flat ironed by the same stylist as before. Well after she was done, she decided that I needed a little bit of a trim. She did a really light dusting and said that I need another few inches cut off. My heart sank when she told me. So come Christmas ladies, I'm getting it cut back a good bit. I know I won't make BSL this year but I'm still gonna chug along.


----------



## Froreal3

Looks good NikkiQ Why do you need another few inches off? Your ends look fine.


----------



## NikkiQ

Froreal3 said:


> Looks good @NikkiQ Why do you need another few inches off? Your ends look fine.


 
They looked pretty frayed in person after she flat ironed it. I could see what she was talking about. I think I'm gonna get layers cut so I don't have to lose a ridiculous amount of hair all at once.


----------



## Froreal3

NikkiQ It's crazy to think that as a natural, I won't necessarily know the true condition of my hair unless I straighten. I mean, it looks and feels fine to me. There is not excessive breakage or anything.

Did you know about the condition of your ends prior to flat ironing? If so, how could you tell?


----------



## NikkiQ

Froreal3 I usually smooth my fingers over my ends slowly to feel for splits and knots when it's in it's natural state. And since I wear my hair braided a lot, I can see the ends a lot easier then too.


----------



## Angel of the North

As posted in the MBL and HL-TBL threads

I didn't wash my hair last week but, I co-washed 3 times during the last week. I am going to wash my hair on Sunday, I'll clarify as I'm planning on trying a new conditioner. I'm currently 17 and a half weeks post and my next touch up is scheduled for the 27th in 2 weeks time. I'm looking forward to my TU, I have so much NG it is crazy, people have been asking me if my hair is natural . I've been using olive butter on my ends and I'm loving it, it's been keeping them nice and soft, I'm really hoping that I won't need to get too much trimmed off, I dusted twice last month , my ends seem okay at the moment though.



NikkiQ said:


> They looked pretty frayed in person after she flat ironed it. I could see what she was talking about. I think I'm gonna get layers cut so I don't have to lose a ridiculous amount of hair all at once.



NikkiQ This is exactly what I was going to suggest, I can see where your ends look a little dry, but the damage does not seem like a lot it just looks like it's in layers, it's probably your hairs natural layers. As you said there's no need to cut off ridiculous amounts hair unnecessarily, you're still in the game


----------



## ojemba

I stalked this thread for a while since I was in the APL challenge. I'm officially joinin this challenge. I hope to be at least BSB by dec 2013

Jan 2013 starting pic





July 2012 





Next stop BSB


----------



## NikkiQ

ojemba!


----------



## keranikki

Currently pre-pooing with evaporated milk and coconut oil (ran out of coconut milk). Then I'll wash SM shampoo and condition with Aussie Moist. Don't know if I'll bun or twist my hair up yet. I'll check in a little later.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> While I was home back in the states, I had my hair blown out and flat ironed by the same stylist as before. Well after she was done, she decided that I needed a little bit of a trim. She did a really light dusting and said that I need another few inches cut off. My heart sank when she told me. So come Christmas ladies, I'm getting it cut back a good bit. I know I won't make BSL this year but I'm still gonna chug along.



 I had the same problem back in jan. I cut about 1/2 inch to a inch every month until I was satisfied with the condition of my hair. I think layers is a good idea, so that u still have sum length. Do u know where the breakage is coming from?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

I'd like to join.  I keep getting kicked out of my challenges so I figure if I jump in here I should be able to stick with you guys for the rest of the year though I do not believe I'll be making bsl by the last day.

~Current hair length  *I guess sl or something*
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd  *natural*
~BSL goal month *maybe the end of the year?*
~Current Reggie and styling choices  *shampoo when I want with aussie moist poo, cond with aussie moist cond. Water rinse when ever.  I use sallys generic biolage cond balm as a leave in and slap some mixed oil in there every now and again.  Air dry and usually just wear my hair in a pony puff looking thing*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? *nothing.  This is the same reggie that got me to crackin length before I shaved off my hair may '12.  So I'me sticking with what I know works*
~Post a beginning picture


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> I had the same problem back in jan. I cut about 1/2 inch to a inch every month until I was satisfied with the condition of my hair. I think layers is a good idea, so that u still have sum length. Do u know where the breakage is coming from?



that's what happened to me when i went back to a relaxer 2011.  i had to cut off 2 inches.  i guess i wasn't trimming enough off.  now with the huge cut i had recently, i am good with my ends right now.  i try my best to stay on top of dusting.  and yes, it's only been 6 weeks, but i lightly dust my ends frequently. i do an oil treatment every wash, and i am not doing my own relaxers anymore.

NikkiQ
don't feel bad about having to eventually cut your hair!  it is growing nicely!


----------



## Guinan

shortdub78 said:


> that's what happened to me when i went back to a relaxer 2011.  i had to cut off 2 inches.  i guess i wasn't trimming enough off.  now with the huge cut i had recently, i am good with my ends right now.  i try my best to stay on top of dusting.  and yes, it's only been 6 weeks, but i lightly dust my ends frequently. i do an oil treatment every wash, and i am not doing my own relaxers anymore.
> 
> NikkiQ
> don't feel bad about having to eventually cut your hair!  it is growing nicely!



Yup! I dust frequently too I think that was why my hair was breaking off in the middle, b/c I wasn't trimming enough & I was stretching my relaxers too long. How often do you dust? I dust either once a month or every other month.


----------



## glamazon386

On week 3 with my twists. Going to get them touched up on Thursday.


----------



## lamaria211

My LC I'm about 2-2.5" from bsb feeling bald!


----------



## glamazon386

Froreal3 said:


> NikkiQ It's crazy to think that as a natural, I won't necessarily know the true condition of my hair unless I straighten. I mean, it looks and feels fine to me. There is not excessive breakage or anything.
> 
> Did you know about the condition of your ends prior to flat ironing? If so, how could you tell?



When I need a trim I start to have issues with tangling. The comb will catch at the ends.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

glamazon386 said:


> When I need a trim I start to have issues with tangling. The comb will catch at the ends.




Yup, same here.  Plus my curls dont curl quite right if I need a trim. Like my hair will get stupid frizzy even though I've had the same reggie for ever and a day.  That's when I know I need a trim if I havent straightened.

But for me, if my hair gets to that point I usually need a serious trim where as if I flat iron I can see that I need a trim a lot sooner.

But I also dont trim very often.  I cut usually once or twice a year.  Since the BC I havent cut or trimmed at all.


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> I had the same problem back in jan. I cut about 1/2 inch to a inch every month until I was satisfied with the condition of my hair. I think layers is a good idea, so that u still have sum length. Do u know where the breakage is coming from?


 
pelohello no I have no clue where the breakage is coming from. I'm tempted to say screw it and cut it all off now. Kinda over the whole thing now 


 to our crazy crew Mz.MoMo5235


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> pelohello no I have no clue where the breakage is coming from. I'm tempted to say screw it and cut it all off now. Kinda over the whole thing now
> 
> 
> to our crazy crew Mz.MoMo5235



Noooooooooo, don't cut it all off!  It looks thick and healthy.  I had to cut mine a month ago just to get rid of rough ends - I was thinking of cutting mine back to shoulder length - but decided to hang in there - at least for awhile.  You will be fine.  Just do the layers!!


----------



## deedoswell

I think I need to dust more often too.  Maybe I will start a monthly routine.


----------



## NikkiQ

deedoswell said:


> Noooooooooo, don't cut it all off! It looks thick and healthy. I had to cut mine a month ago just to get rid of rough ends - I was thinking of cutting mine back to shoulder length - but decided to hang in there - at least for awhile. You will be fine. Just do the layers!!


 
deedoswell I'm thinking about cutting it back to SL actually. I don't wanna hold onto these ends for a few more months and then the splits move further up the hair, ya know?


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> deedoswell I'm thinking about cutting it back to SL actually. I don't wanna hold onto these ends for a few more months and then the splits move further up the hair, ya know?



You can do that or you can cut 1/2" to 1" now and then every 6 weeks and do regular protein treatments. That was the advice given to a lot of ladies that had the Komaza Analysis. 

I do agree you should do something between now and December to keep them from spreading.


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^^That's good advice faithVA. I may just cut an inch today after I wash and detangle and do that every time I do a protein treatment.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ, def gradually cut if you want to preserve sum length. I attach a pic so you can see the breakage I had this year. The pic is from Jan of this year. My current hair pic is in my avatar. I had alot of breakage due to streching my relaxers too long, not enough protein, not enough trimming etc... It took me about 4mths to remove the damage.


----------



## NikkiQ

I wish I could figure out what caused my breakage. Maybe not enough moisture on my ends? Need to get a better sealer/sealant (?) for them? Better products? IDK. My stylist said when she gets to work, she's gonna send me a pic of a treatment she suggests I use between now and Christmas when she can cut my hair in layers for me. I'm gonna order it ASAP no matter what it is.


----------



## Guinan

Here's a bigger pics. I just realized the avatar pic is kinda small. Don't be discouraged! you'll be surprise how fast ur hair grows back, once the damage is gone. NikkiQ.


----------



## NikkiQ

I sure hope so pelohello


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> I wish I could figure out what caused my breakage. Maybe not enough moisture on my ends? Need to get a better sealer/sealant (?) for them? Better products? IDK. My stylist said when she gets to work, she's gonna send me a pic of a treatment she suggests I use between now and Christmas when she can cut my hair in layers for me. I'm gonna order it ASAP no matter what it is.



Do you do protein treatments after you apply your color? I haven't been following you that much this year. No longer remember your regi.


----------



## NikkiQ

faithVA said:


> Do you do protein treatments after you apply your color? I haven't been following you that much this year. No longer remember your regi.


 
Yeah I do protein treatments and up my moisture after coloring faithVA but I haven't colored since September and don't plan on it for a while. My reggie has been shampoo, DC, detangle and braid once a week. LOC nightly. Wear puffs and buns on weekends before I do my weekly routine again. I've done 2 major trims this year myself already. Protein treatments every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah I do protein treatments and up my moisture after coloring faithVA but I haven't colored since September and don't plan on it for a while. My reggie has been shampoo, DC, detangle and braid once a week. LOC nightly. Wear puffs and buns on weekends before I do my weekly routine again. I've done 2 major trims this year myself already. Protein treatments every 6-8 weeks.



Ok. I don't have any other ideas that might be related to you. But if I think of anything I will let you know.


----------



## NikkiQ

So I went ahead and trimmed about an inch or so off my ends when I detangled. And of course put in my braids



Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Guinan

I'm practicing installing my twists, but they r coming out bumpy. I'm off to stalk utube to see what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> I wish I could figure out what caused my breakage. Maybe not enough moisture on my ends? Need to get a better sealer/sealant (?) for them? Better products? IDK. My stylist said when she gets to work, she's gonna send me a pic of a treatment she suggests I use between now and Christmas when she can cut my hair in layers for me. I'm gonna order it ASAP no matter what it is.



I just started using Organix Nourishing coconut anti-breakage serum, for the same issue


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> I just started using Organix Nourishing coconut anti-breakage serum, for the same issue



Where do you get it from lamaria211?

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> Where do you get it from lamaria211?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



I got mine from Walgreens, but they sell it everywhere CVS, Walmart, Target..


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> I got mine from Walgreens, but they sell it everywhere CVS, Walmart, Target..



Ok. I'll check Walgreens and Wal-Mart. No CVS or Target here

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ perhaps think about a more long term protective style? Definitely don't just chop it all off... But perhaps getting some braids or getting Senegalese twists might keep your hands out of your hair/help you think less about your hair?


I only say that because I know thats what I'm doing lol. Getting my hair professionally braided with extensions this Wednesday so I don't have to do anything to my hair for the rest of the summer. 

Tomorrow I'll trim/dust my ends so I can get rid of some of these splits I know I have. It's not ALL over, but I haven't trimmed since I got it done beginning of May and I'm not getting my hair straightened again until mid to late October. 

Gotta get my mid year hair do that I can still run with!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

NikkiQ you dont want to do anything drastic...  unless you're a tad crazy like me lol

I know when I moved to India my hair had a fit at first.  Like the first six months my hair was just breaking and shedding like crazy!  But my nails were also breaking and becoming brittle.  So I knew it was  a diet issue and was able to fix it after a while.

Do you notice any other changes like with your nails or skin?  If not just have patience, do what faith said to do (cause it sounds like a good idea).  Try to protective style on weekends too instead of puffs cause that can be harsh on hair too. And just take it slowly.  Your hair will either eventually adjust or you will realize what the issue is


----------



## jprayze

ImanAdero said:


> NikkiQ perhaps think about a more long term protective style? Definitely don't just chop it all off... But perhaps getting some braids or getting Senegalese twists might keep your hands out of your hair/help you think less about your hair?
> 
> I only say that because I know thats what I'm doing lol. Getting my hair professionally braided with extensions this Wednesday so I don't have to do anything to my hair for the rest of the summer.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll trim/dust my ends so I can get rid of some of these splits I know I have. It's not ALL over, but I haven't trimmed since I got it done beginning of May and I'm not getting my hair straightened again until mid to late October.
> 
> Gotta get my mid year hair do that I can still run with!



I think a long term protective style is a good idea as well.  I'm still planning to get tree braids.


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero and jprayze long term PS is a good idea. Too bad there is no one out here that knows how to do anything like that. Maybe when I move back home I can do that. I told my best friend yesterday that I was thinking about going back to weaves for a bit to give myself a break

Mz.MoMo5235 nails and skin are fine, but you're right. I may have to stop with the puffs for a bit too. I do have to say that my hair felt better after that little trim yesterday. I'm gonna keep pampering my ends and do little trims from here until all the damage is gone.

Thanks for all the great advice ladies! You guys are the best


----------



## NikkiQ

My stylist FINALLY texted me today to tell me the name of the product she wants me to try out. All she said was that it was a moisturizing treatment by Mizani. Anybody has any clue which one she's talking about?? I'm up for giving it a try.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Oh I used to love me some mizzani h2o rose water hair dress (i think that's the name) ugh, makes me wish I wasnt broke


----------



## NikkiQ

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Oh I used to love me some mizzani h2o rose water hair dress (i think that's the name) ugh, makes me wish I wasnt broke


 

Mz.MoMo5235 I just saw that one too. I'm guessing it's pretty darn good huh?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

I really want to leave my current twists in until August and not touch my hair but they are looking a bit raggedy...I am planning on re doing the front row just to get it looking somewhat better, but I'm not sure these babies are gona last me another 2 weeks! How are ladies keeping their hair twisted/braided for months at a time???


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Mz.MoMo5235 I just saw that one too. I'm guessing it's pretty darn good huh?



That stuff works!! & alittle goes a long way. Mizani has a day time & night time treatment. The rose h2o is the nighttime treatment & I forget the name of the other one, but u can use it however u want to. I use the h2o when ever I wear my hair straight & when my ends feels funny.


----------



## Guinan

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I really want to leave my current twists in until August and not touch my hair but they are looking a bit raggedy...I am planning on re doing the front row just to get it looking somewhat better, but I'm not sure these babies are gona last me another 2 weeks! How are ladies keeping their hair twisted/braided for months at a time???



From what I gathered from utube. By diluting ur shampoo, shampoo in sections & not shampooing too frequently; seems to help the twists/braids last longer.


----------



## ImanAdero

Used the As I Am Cowash tonight and now my hair is in 4 fat twists. Sealed the water with Grapeseed oil (which feels amazing).

Really excited to get these braids tomorrow. Definitely hope they're not done TOO tightly and really hope it takes no more than 4 hours... I'm hype about it though. Ready for a new look.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

NikkiQ Its called Mizani Rose H2O Conditioning Hairdress

Just like pelohello said the stuff is good!  However now that I think about it my natural hair only liked it when my hair was straightened.  It was "aight" for when I wore my hair curly but I had to use a lot more of it and because of the cost why spend that much when cheaper stuff works better on my curly hair.  But it was a godsend for my straight hair and you only needed a small amount so it lasted FOREVER!!!!  And that's when I still wore my hair straight most of the time and washed twice a week.

And I also just remembered why I stopped using it!  Its not cause I'm broke lol (I always have money for hair some how lmfao) Its because I was almost out and the place I used to buy it from closed (not many black salons here that sell good stuff.  They all sell crap with a picture of Africa on it and boost the price up to hell) so I switched to CD and got the healthy hair butter and it worked for me just like the mizani but it seemed to help my ends better.  But in all honest that could have been due to the fact I stopped using heat that much and wore my hair curly most of the time. 

So I really like both.  I was paying like $20 for my mizani and then started getting it on amazon for $12'ish-$15'ish for 8oz.  the CD HHB I would get straight from CD or QCV when they had a sell and its about $17 for 8oz reg price but I always wait for a sale to get it since it last so long.

I should break that bad boy out next time I get that urge straighten 

I'M SO GLAD YOU REMINDED ME OF ALL OF THIS!!!


----------



## FroFab

Finally took down my cornrows and I know I'm not BSL...especially after the setback of detangling.  Ugh!  I tried to be gentle and take my time but there were a few two inch long pieces that came from knots that were not shed hair.  

Maybe I should invest specifically in a detangling product.  Any suggestions?


----------



## NikkiQ

Just finished M&Sing my braids. Now I'm browsing Sally's website to find some good products to try out to help with these ends. I'm gonna get the Organix anti-split product lamaria211 mentioned and maybe pick up Mz.MoMo5235 fav Mizani product. She's got me super intrigued about it


----------



## polished07

I have been totally fuss free with my hair life has gotten so busy this summer with the move and last min wedding stuff to do while I'm here. I have been rocking my fave kinky straight wig when I have to go somewhere and MS'ing at nite. I've been bagging 3 x per week and bagging when I work out the heat from my workouts and the sweating is a great combination. I've had the same mini braids in for 2 weeks now they are still good so Ill take them out this week bc I don't have to go into the hospital until next thurs......


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

pelohello said:


> From what I gathered from utube. By diluting ur shampoo, shampoo in sections & not shampooing too frequently; seems to help the twists/braids last longer.


 
Thanks for the advice pelohello. I have been diluting my shampoo and shampooing in sections but I wash once a week. I think maybe I will stretch it out for 2 weeks now instead and see how that goes. I only have 2 weeks left before I am taking these out so hopefully I don't get too raggedy looking before then!


----------



## Kerryann

so i took out my braids and twisted my own hair as i took them out
this will be my do for the next 3 weeks....my left side needs some extra care because this woman clipped some of my hair she braided it


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello up in the Everyday hair thread stuntin on em with those super cute twists! I see you lady!!!


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> pelohello up in the Everyday hair thread stuntin on em with those super cute twists! I see you lady!!!



NikkiQ, thanks!! I didnt feel like posting pics on all the threads I frequent It feels soooo good not to have to worry about my hair for awhile. I hope to keep these in until Sept.


----------



## NikkiQ

Gonna LOC the hair tonight before bed. Gotta try to keep up with babying my hair. I'm focused man!! lol


----------



## ImanAdero

Hair has been braided! Boo yah!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

I just ordered a full lace wig from wigsroyal.com. My first full lace. I'm excited! This will be my protective style after these twists come out in August.


----------



## g.lo

Finally attempted some havana twist ( medium size), I needed a change! either do a protective style or cut my hair


----------



## NikkiQ

AH-MAZING!! You ladies are killin it with these twists and braids. Love em!!! How long are yall gonna keep em in? pelohello ImanAdero g.lo


----------



## jprayze

All these beautiful braided and twisted ladies...I want to join in!!!


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ, I was planning on keeping them in till sept, but now I'm thinking of keeping them in for 2wks. They r alittle 2 heavy or mayb I have 2 get used 2 them.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

How r all the other ladies wearing y'all braids or twists. B/c mines r so thick, I've been wearing it half up & half down. Kyssmyhair has great tutorials on how 2 style ur braids/twists. I tried the nefeterri(sp); which I plan on wearing while I'm @ the beach. Def check the videos out ladies, the styles r so easy & cute

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## kinky curlygenie

Okay so I havent been in here in a lul while but I finally gt the app on my phone woop woop.

Ive changed my regimen a lil as it getting hotter so my hair feels icky after a few days. I have done a mini yrim and I gt a lot if dusting because my ends look real bad. But im slowing closing in on BSL. 







Sorry about the pics- not the beat at taking pics on the phone


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> @NikkiQ, I was planning on keeping them in till sept, but now I'm thinking of keeping them in for 2wks. They r alittle 2 heavy or mayb I have 2 get used 2 them.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


 

Yes, you do have that heavy feeling for the first week or so, but it goes away.


----------



## ImanAdero

Right now mine are kinda up and down. When they loosen up ill put them in a bun and such but for now I can't really lift them up LMBO!

NikkiQ I plan to keep them in AT LEAST until September (since I paid someone to do them). If I did them myself is still keep them in through mid August, but since I paid they gots ta stay in.


----------



## Guinan

Well Ladies I start my vacay 2morrow. I will be in Jamaica for four days. I will chat w/ yall next week.


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> Yes, you do have that heavy feeling for the first week or so, but it goes away.



jprayze, good, I was starting to get paranoid that the braids were going to weigh my hair out (if that makes sense)


----------



## Killahkurlz

pelohello said:


> How r all the other ladies wearing y'all braids or twists. B/c mines r so thick, I've been wearing it half up & half down. Kyssmyhair has great tutorials on how 2 style ur braids/twists. I tried the nefeterri(sp); which I plan on wearing while I'm @ the beach. Def check the videos out ladies, the styles r so easy & cute
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


 
Since today is hot I've put mine up in two pony tails


----------



## g.lo

NikkiQ said:


> AH-MAZING!! You ladies are killin it with these twists and braids. Love em!!! How long are yall gonna keep em in? pelohello ImanAdero g.lo



hopefully 4 weeks! i am not used to extension, will see
i was in the mood and did my DD hair, much chunkier than mine! those marley hair are so light and look so natural


----------



## jprayze

[USER=353889]pelohello[/USER];18748489 said:
			
		

> jprayze, good, I was starting to get paranoid that the braids were going to weigh my hair out (if that makes sense)



I know exactly what you mean.  You wonder if its too heavy for your hair.  Have fun in Jamaica!


----------



## KiWiStyle

g.lo said:


> hopefully 4 weeks! i am not used to extension, will see
> i was in the mood and did my DD hair, much chunkier than mine! those marley hair are so light and look so natural



These are gorgeous!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ojemba

pelohello said:


> How r all the other ladies wearing y'all braids or twists. B/c mines r so thick, I've been wearing it half up & half down. Kyssmyhair has great tutorials on how 2 style ur braids/twists. I tried the nefeterri(sp); which I plan on wearing while I'm @ the beach. Def check the videos out ladies, the styles r so easy & cute
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF







I wore my braids down for the first six weeks. I had the front hairline done over and sewed up. She didn't use any hair pins. I'll keep it like this for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## NikkiQ

ojemba said:


> I wore my braids down for the first six weeks. I had the front hairline done over and sewed up. She didn't use any hair pins. I'll keep it like this for the next 6 weeks.



Okay Ms. ojemba I can't handle you serving it up in those pictures like that. Killing em!!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

Double post


----------



## Gryphyn

Whew...this thread seems to get the most post of all the length challenges! I'm still hoping to make it by end of the year, but _realistically_...probably this time next year  My hair just doesn't grow the way I thought. It's like it grow-grow-stop (even up)...grow-grow-stop (even up)...  it takes forever


----------



## jprayze

Up late dry DCing with ORS hair mayo for 15 mins.  Brewed some bamboo tea for the final rinse.  Will do twists for a twist out if I don't fall asleep


----------



## Angelicus

I'll be back on this challenge. I hate men so I'm gonna cut my hair in half. :-( I can't stand my hair. Not satisfied with it long nor short.

Sent from my phone using LHCF app.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Now I want braids!!! :'(

But they charge too much out here.  I'll just keep froing out and ponying it up lol

edit: I want to make it to bsl buy the end of the year but I pay have bitten off more than I can chew with this challenge.  But we'll see.  With all my water and cardio and monsoons humidity I hope a get one more month of a growth spurt and see where I'm at then.  But I might have to hang around until the beginning of next year


----------



## MileHighDiva

Drops in thread!  Angelicus, you betta' not cut your hair!  That will be cause for a


----------



## ojemba

NikkiQ said:


> Okay Ms. ojemba I can't handle you serving it up in those pictures like that. Killing em!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Thank you NikkiQ I plan to wear PS until I'm full BSL. I'll alternate between extension braids, twisting my own hair and cornrows under wigs. Even if I don't get there by Dec I definitely want to be there by my 2 years BC April 2014.


----------



## NikkiQ

Back in my bun today. Really M&S'd the ends before putting it up. Whenever I get a chance to go back home, I think I'm gonna find someone to install some twists, braids or a sew-in.


----------



## Killahkurlz

I have my hair n small twists and they're n a pony tail. This heat is making it easy to keep my hair off my shoulders  happy summer!


----------



## Killahkurlz

Kiwi said:


> Whew...this thread seems to get the most post of all the length challenges! I'm still hoping to make it by end of the year, but realistically...probably this time next year  My hair just doesn't grow the way I thought. It's like it grow-grow-stop (even up)...grow-grow-stop (even up)...  it takes forever



I stopped trying to even up my hair long ago. I never wear it straight so u can't tell. 
I'm waiting until my hair is a length I want to shape it how I'd like


----------



## JJamiah

I can't wait until my hair grows back. So far right now, it is great to have it off my neck but I am not a happy camper.

I hope to be BSB by December. At the moment it doesn't seem like an attainable goal but I know I will get my hair back if I just stop cutting it.


----------



## glamazon386

Got my Havana twists touched up yesterday hoping to get another month out of them


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> Well Ladies I start my vacay 2morrow. I will be in Jamaica for four days. I will chat w/ yall next week.



Have fun!  I'm so jealous pelohello


----------



## GettingKinky

I haven't washed my hair with shampoo in at least 5 months I just use baking soda, but my scalp is really dry since my touch up 4 weeks ago and I'm thinking I may try shampoo this weekend. Or maybe shampoo will just make it worse. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> I haven't washed my hair with shampoo is at least 5 months I just use baking soda, but my scalp is really dry since my touch up 4 weeks ago and I'm thinking I may try shampoo this weekend. Or maybe shampoo will just make it worse. I'm not sure what to do.



GettingKinky maybe if you use a moisturizing shampoo or sulfate free shampoo it'll help with your scalp without making it any dryer.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Killahkurlz said:


> I stopped trying to even up my hair long ago. I never wear it straight so u can't tell.
> I'm waiting until my hair is a length I want to shape it how I'd like




I'm the same way.  Growing out from a baldie and I am not stressing me strands over these natural layers and other craziness going on.  As long as its healthy, I'mma leave my hair be lol


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'm the same way. Growing out from a baldie and I am not stressing me strands over these natural layers and other craziness going on. As long as its healthy, I'mma leave my hair be lol


 
Yea I'm not worried about my hair being even either. You would only be able to tell with straight hair, which I never wear. Maybe when I reach my ultimate hair length goal I will even it up then.
BTW with having different hair layers and such, how are you ladies doing your length checks? By the longest layer or the shortest?


----------



## keranikki

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Yea I'm not worried about my hair being even either. You would only be able to tell with straight hair, which I never wear. Maybe when I reach my ultimate hair length goal I will even it up then.
> BTW with having different hair layers and such, how are you ladies doing your length checks? By the longest layer or the shortest?



I go by the longest layer. It never occurred to me to even use my shortest layer. Hmmm... maybe I'll reassess my goals after Dec 13.


----------



## Killahkurlz

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Yea I'm not worried about my hair being even either. You would only be able to tell with straight hair, which I never wear. Maybe when I reach my ultimate hair length goal I will even it up then.
> BTW with having different hair layers and such, how are you ladies doing your length checks? By the longest layer or the shortest?



I do my longest layer lol. It's the most exciting


----------



## NikkiQ

Yall I still haven't ordered any hair products yet. What is wrong with me??? The PJ in me would buy everything that wasn't nailed down when I didn't need it. Now I need it and I'm just over here taking my sweet time. Someone shake me please!


----------



## DaLady82

Well, after looking at pelohello twist, I really wanna try them out and see what happens. Now I have to see if I can do em myself. If I can't do em, it's not gonna happen. Hope it goes well.


----------



## glamazon386

pelohello said:


> How r all the other ladies wearing y'all braids or twists. B/c mines r so thick, I've been wearing it half up & half down. Kyssmyhair has great tutorials on how 2 style ur braids/twists. I tried the nefeterri(sp); which I plan on wearing while I'm @ the beach. Def check the videos out ladies, the styles r so easy & cute
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Half up and half down


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Yea I'm not worried about my hair being even either. You would only be able to tell with straight hair, which I never wear. Maybe when I reach my ultimate hair length goal I will even it up then.
> BTW with having different hair layers and such, how are you ladies doing your length checks? By the longest layer or the shortest?



I just take pix from different angles and let others tell me when I'm kicked out of the challenge for reaching said length 

I wont start to even out my layers til I'm mbl. At that time I may take a break and maintain mbl until everything else catches up...  Or I may continue to ignore and grow. I wear my hair straight once in a blue moon so I really dont care.

Now if the longest layer starts to look wispy then I'll start chopping things up


----------



## nazjha

I need HELP. This past week I have been doing Bantu knots. I put them in before bed and take them down when I am ready to head out. I do them on dry relaxed hair. 

My problem: they don't last. I put no product on my hair, I wonder if that's the problem. 

Here's a few pictures: 




Today, and a hour later. But I was outside walking after it had rained. 



Couple of days ago


----------



## growbaby

**Sneaks in**


I think I'm full BSL 



Love u guys

**sneaks out**


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> **Sneaks in**
> 
> I think I'm full BSL
> 
> Love u guys
> 
> **sneaks out**



growbaby get back up in here!!!! You're looking like MBL to me!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> growbaby get back up in here!!!! You're looking like MBL to me!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Um yes MBL!


----------



## Meritamen

I don't think my hair has been retaining much length due to breakage. I  have noticed newer breakage along the perimeter and in the back part of  my crown. _UGHHHH!_ APL is really kicking my butt; it is proving to  not only be hard to achieve but also to grow past!
My course of  action is to put my hair on lock-down and protective style with wigs for  the rest of the year. Yesterday, I washed my hair with diluted sulfate  shampoo and then deep conditioned with Joico K-Pak Reconstructor  followed up with the Moisture Recovery Balm. Don't know if the  Reconstructor really did anything maybe I need something stronger?  Still, I'm too scared to use Aphogee.
After all that I moisturized  with Qhemet Biologics AOHC and then cornrowed my hair up. I hope to keep  the braids in for a month at a time. Let's see how that goes.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

growbaby you are for sure below shoulder blade.  Better work it girl!


----------



## NikkiQ

I may be tripping but ever since I trimmed that extra inch off, my hair feels so much better!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

Gonna slather some cholesterol on my hair tonight and let it just sit and soak in until wash day tomorrow. May get DH to take another length check pic to see where I am now after the 2 trims I've had recently. If I'm anywhere past APL I'll be pretty happy.


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> growbaby get back up in here!!!! You're looking like MBL to me!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Lol thanks ladies! Noway am I MBL tho. My towel is sitting at WL I don't think it's the correct distance between MBL n WL. I do think ill be MBL in about 2 inches tho.


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> Lol thanks ladies! Noway am I MBL tho. My towel is sitting at WL I don't think it's the correct distance between MBL n WL. I do think ill be MBL in about 2 inches tho.


 
Ehhhh idk about 2 inches growbaby. Maybe an inch at the most. You're pretty freakin close


----------



## GettingKinky

I have been off my hair game for the last 4 weeks. Between traveling and out of town visitors I haven't had time to give it TLC. Today I finally DC'd and had my normal wash day. Now I just need to get back to exercising and eating right. I forgot how much work a puppy is and I'm just exhausted. But she's super cute so it's worth it.


----------



## NikkiQ

Awwww look at that face GettingKinky!!! See that look is what gets me every time. When I see that, I wanna adopt every dog I see.


----------



## Killahkurlz

growbaby said:


> **Sneaks in**
> 
> I think I'm full BSL
> 
> Love u guys
> 
> **sneaks out**



Congratulations!! Lol


----------



## NikkiQ

DH was being a pain in my butt so I took the pic myself. At least I can still do my own length checks. Gotta look at the bright side I guess. 



Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## FroFab

I spent a week letting my hair rest outside of the braids and wigs now I'm back on it.  My hair is definitely longer as my braids are at APL but my strands feel so thin.  Maybe it's age and/or hormones, but I'm tossing around the idea of trying henna to improve the thickness of my strands.


----------



## FroFab

Here's a length shot with braids; I'll be wearing these mostly under a wig but they look decent without so I can wear them to the pool or around the house and still feel good.  I had to stretch them cause they get a wonky when they're new.


----------



## Angel of the North

Hi ladies, loving all the twists and braid styles you guys are sporting.

growbaby congratulations, I too agree you look like you are at MBL

NikkiQ how far away are you from BSL in inches? From your pic it looks like 3-4. Hurry up and order those hair products 

I'm getting my TU on the 27th, I'm hoping (and praying) that I will be BSL or at least grazing it by the time I've had a trim. I will be babying my ends and trying to keep my hair moisturised, we've been having a heatwave in London the last couple of weeks, I've been short on time and haven't been able to co-wash in between wash days and my hair felt really dry when I was washing it yesterday.


----------



## NikkiQ

Angel of the North I don't think any products will help me get 3-4 inches by the end of the year. It'll take a miracle pill for that to happen


----------



## naturalagain2

This weekend I washed with NuEnz Organic Shampoo/DC'd with Curl Junkie Repair Me (first time trying it and I like it so far)/then DC w/ Bask Cacao Bark then blow dried my hair with Aveda Damage Control and USC.

Then I got some twist put in w/ Marley hair added. Don't have to do my hair for a while. I'm so glad, was getting tired of doing it and the humidity mess it up. 

I made moisturizing spray that I plan on using daily: Water/AVJ/Tresemme Naturals Condish/Grapeseed oil/Lavender oil (love this mix its very moisturizing and it smells so good)


----------



## NikkiQ

Hair is freshly washed and DCing in sections. I used cholesterol, CJ Deep Fix, and Silicone Mix. Gonna leave this on for a few hours so it can work it's magic then braid it up again tonight. Fingers crossed that these products will kick start the road to recovery for my ends.


----------



## Froreal3

Didn't get to wash and try my new SD products like I wanted to. I had a ton of homework. Anyway, I will try to do it tonight. 

growbaby You are definitely close to MBL...maybe an inch.

NikkiQ You are still past APL, so that's great!


----------



## growbaby

Ok I was commin here thinkin I was gonna prove everyone wrong and show i still need 2 in to get to MBL by posting this picture : 





Then to get a secondary confirmation I measured my back ( bottom of neck to tailbone ) and it measured to 20 in. So my hair should fall at least at the 10in. mark to technically be MBL. WELL my un-straightened (including 1.5 in. of newgrowth) hair stretches to exactly 10 in.... Soooooo imma just ignore everything, stick to my stubborn ways & say I still need an inch or 2 to feel comfortable and y'all better leave me alone! Hahaha  
<3 you


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> Ok I was commin here thinkin I was gonna prove everyone wrong and show i still need 2 in to get to MBL by posting this picture :
> 
> 
> View attachment 218365
> 
> 
> Then to get a secondary confirmation I measured my back ( bottom of neck to tailbone ) and it measured to 20 in. So my hair should fall at least at the 10in. mark to technically be MBL. WELL my un-straightened (including 1.5 in. of newgrowth) hair stretches to exactly 10 in.... Soooooo imma just ignore everything, stick to my stubborn ways & say I still need an inch or 2 to feel comfortable and y'all better leave me alone! Hahaha
> <3 you


 
Yeah so...should I say "I told you so" now or do you want me to wait until you finally accept it growbaby?


----------



## deedoswell

jprayze said:


> Um yes MBL!





growbaby said:


> Ok I was commin here thinkin I was gonna prove everyone wrong and show i still need 2 in to get to MBL by posting this picture :
> 
> 
> View attachment 218365
> 
> 
> Then to get a secondary confirmation I measured my back ( bottom of neck to tailbone ) and it measured to 20 in. So my hair should fall at least at the 10in. mark to technically be MBL. WELL my un-straightened (including 1.5 in. of newgrowth) hair stretches to exactly 10 in.... Soooooo imma just ignore everything, stick to my stubborn ways & say I still need an inch or 2 to feel comfortable and y'all better leave me alone! Hahaha
> <3 you



You're funny!!!  Girl you better go ahead and claim MBL!!!  Looks great!


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> Yeah so...should I say "I told you so" now or do you want me to wait until you finally accept it growbaby?



Hahaha waiting will be much appreciated.


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> Hahaha waiting will be much appreciated.


 
It's been 2.5hrs. Is that a long enough wait? 

I TOLD YOU SOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Froreal3

growbaby said:


> Ok I was commin here thinkin I was gonna prove everyone wrong and show i still need 2 in to get to MBL by posting this picture :
> 
> 
> View attachment 218365
> 
> 
> Then to get a secondary confirmation I measured my back ( bottom of neck to tailbone ) and it measured to 20 in. So my hair should fall at least at the 10in. mark to technically be MBL. WELL my un-straightened (including 1.5 in. of newgrowth) hair stretches to exactly 10 in.... Soooooo imma just ignore everything, stick to my stubborn ways & say I still need an inch or 2 to feel comfortable and y'all better leave me alone! Hahaha
> <3 you



Aw man...if we were in a court of law...


----------



## NikkiQ

Now Froreal3 don't give me any ideas. BSL Court!


----------



## Froreal3

LOL ^^^ Hands NikkiQ a gavel.


----------



## Killahkurlz

I have some breakage in my kitchen! I have no idea what happened :'( noooo my longest layer :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Killahkurlz

growbaby said:


> Ok I was commin here thinkin I was gonna prove everyone wrong and show i still need 2 in to get to MBL by posting this picture :
> 
> Then to get a secondary confirmation I measured my back ( bottom of neck to tailbone ) and it measured to 20 in. So my hair should fall at least at the 10in. mark to technically be MBL. WELL my un-straightened (including 1.5 in. of newgrowth) hair stretches to exactly 10 in.... Soooooo imma just ignore everything, stick to my stubborn ways & say I still need an inch or 2 to feel comfortable and y'all better leave me alone! Hahaha
> <3 you



Yes I feel like where that pic says mbl is should b bsl and nbtwewn bsl and wl should b mbl


----------



## Froreal3

Killahkurlz said:


> I have some breakage in my kitchen! I have no idea what happened :'( noooo my longest layer :'( :'( :'(


 
Damn, what do you think happened? You sure it's breakage? How is the tension in that area with your protective styles?

I noticed what I hope is just additional shedding or breakage during today's wash and detangle. I used shampoo rather than cowash because I wanted to definitely get rid of any build up since I had a new product to try. I used SD Mocha Silk, which is a mild protein treatment. Then I followed that up with one of her moisturizing Dcers (Shea What! Deux). My hair is really soft. I did detangle with the Shea What Deux in while my hair was wet...which I don't usually do. Well, I'll just keep babying my hair like I always do and stick to detangling after it dries to 50% with my leave in. 

Think I'll put some medium twists in this weekend.


----------



## GettingKinky

I had a horrible dream last night!!   In my dream I went out of town for a special event and let a stylist give me a chin length bob. It looked great and at first I was so happy and then I realized I couldn't be lazy and put it in a bun and that I would have to "do" my hair every day. And I had no idea how that would fit in with my workout routine. At that point I was inconsolable. I was so happy when I woke up and realized it was just  a dream. Moral of the story- even though I think I want shorter hair, I don't think I could handle it.


----------



## GettingKinky

growbaby- you have advanced so far beyond BSL. I'm just happy you still hang around with us.   I won't make you claim MBL (even though we can all plainly see that you are.)    ;-)


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

growbaby said:


> Ok I was commin here thinkin I was gonna prove everyone wrong and show i still need 2 in to get to MBL by posting this picture :
> 
> 
> View attachment 218365
> 
> 
> Then to get a secondary confirmation I measured my back ( bottom of neck to tailbone ) and it measured to 20 in. So my hair should fall at least at the 10in. mark to technically be MBL. WELL my un-straightened (including 1.5 in. of newgrowth) hair stretches to exactly 10 in.... Soooooo imma just ignore everything, stick to my stubborn ways & say I still need an inch or 2 to feel comfortable and y'all better leave me alone! Hahaha
> <3 you




Sorry to give you the bad news but you are grazing mbl hun.

They so cute then they're in denial


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

Changing my protective style from Marley twists to wigs. Gona use Lady P's regimen and a few growth aids to help. I'm about an inch away right now from APL. Don't think I will be making BSL by December


----------



## growbaby

GettingKinky said:


> growbaby- you have advanced so far beyond BSL. I'm just happy you still hang around with us.   I won't make you claim MBL (even though we can all plainly see that you are.)    ;-)



Lol thanks.  I like u guys too much! This is the liveliest thread on all of LHCF 




Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Sorry to give you the bad news but you are grazing mbl hun.
> 
> They so cute then they're in denial



Haha it isn't bad news I just ddnt want to be one of those who claimed something before it was their time. If u guys remember I was in denial about BSL too


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby you were in denial about APL too if I'm not mistaken 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> growbaby you were in denial about APL too if I'm not mistaken
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Hahahaha I was! I wasn't gonna bring that up too LOL


----------



## NikkiQ

Boy boy boy...denial is a disease around here. Yall gonna be WL talking about grazing BSL and stuff


----------



## faithVA

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Sorry to give you the bad news but you are grazing mbl hun.
> 
> They so cute then they're in denial




  Really?


----------



## NikkiQ

Just locked the hair down for the night. Felt really good afterwards. Finally got DH to take a pic for me. It's on my phone so I'll post it in a bit. He said "I thought you cut your hair" which made me feel good


----------



## NikkiQ

Here's the pic guys. Sorry its so dark, but you can see DH's pasty pale hand and that's where the hair ends. So I say about 3" to BSL. What do you guys think?



Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## keranikki

NikkiQ said:


> Here's the pic guys. Sorry its so dark, but you can see DH's pasty pale hand and that's where the hair ends. So I say about 3" to BSL. What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



I agree, roughly 3"


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Still in senagalese twists!!! May take them down if not this weekend then for sure next weekend.


----------



## Killahkurlz

NikkiQ said:


> Here's the pic guys. Sorry its so dark, but you can see DH's pasty pale hand and that's where the hair ends. So I say about 3" to BSL. What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



I think ull b close to bsl if not bsl by dec

Planning on doing a green house treatment before work


----------



## mamaline

NikkiQ said:


> Here's the pic guys. Sorry its so dark, but you can see DH's pasty pale hand and that's where the hair ends. So I say about 3" to BSL. What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Looks like 3" to me. I agree that you'll probably be grazing BSL, if not actually BSL, by December.


----------



## coolsista-paris

growbaby said:


> Ok I was commin here thinkin I was gonna prove everyone wrong and show i still need 2 in to get to MBL by posting this picture :
> 
> Then to get a secondary confirmation I measured my back ( bottom of neck to tailbone ) and it measured to 20 in. So my hair should fall at least at the 10in. mark to technically be MBL. WELL my un-straightened (including 1.5 in. of newgrowth) hair stretches to exactly 10 in.... Soooooo imma just ignore everything, stick to my stubborn ways & say I still need an inch or 2 to feel comfortable and y'all better leave me alone! Hahaha
> <3 you



Wow! You are doing very well!!  Id. Also say mbl or réally réally close!


----------



## coolsista-paris

Hey ladies !!  I exceptionally flat ironed my hair last saturday for a wedding.   i checked my length and i réally hope to be a little past bsl in december. My initial goal was bsb as its very very near to bsl on me (its as if bsb arrives at my bra So i réally dont know what to say) 


Pics (bsb, near bsl) 

(i néed to past that by december if this fine hair retains anything): 







Sorry for thé pics being on the sides,dont know how to modify that. :-( Im Still learning about use of this i phone ...


----------



## NikkiQ

Hmmm...5 months to get 3 inches?? Idk ladies. I need to pull a miracle out of my butt for that to happen 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Killahkurlz

NikkiQ said:


> Hmmm...5 months to get 3 inches?? Idk ladies. I need to pull a miracle out of my butt for that to happen
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Do u take any vitamins?


----------



## NikkiQ

Killahkurlz said:


> Do u take any vitamins?



Only biotin Killahkurlz

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

I don't know what going on, but I had another bad hair dream last night. This time I went swimming the day after a touch up and when I was drying my hair after washing it, I lost a whole quadrant of my hair at the root. It was horrible. I was trying to do a comb over to cover it. I may have to look up some dream interpretation papers and see what this all means.


----------



## NikkiQ

Took my 2 big chunky braids down this morning and boy were they soft! Still kinda damp from LOCing the hair down last night, but still super soft. Did a whole lot of hair shaking and flipping before I finally put it in a bun. I don't get to enjoy the hair like that and act silly that often so I took full advantage of it. Granted my dogs looked at me like I was crazy, but who cares


----------



## mamaline

GettingKinky said:


> I don't know what going on, but I had another bad hair dream last night. This time I went swimming the day after a touch up and when I was drying my hair after washing it, I lost a whole quadrant of my hair at the root. It was horrible. I was trying to do a comb over to cover it. I may have to look up some dream interpretation papers and see what this all means.


 
Maybe you are stressed or worried about your hair. I read that sometimes you dream about the things that worry you even if you don't realize that you are worried about them.


----------



## jprayze

I'm doing no heat ALLLLL summer! Nothing like restricting yourself to make you want to do something! LOL


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> Hmmm...5 months to get 3 inches?? Idk ladies. I need to pull a miracle out of my butt for that to happen
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Do you, or have you, tried sulphur? It works for a lot of ppl for fast growth, including me.


----------



## deedoswell

growbaby said:


> Do you, or have you, tried sulphur? It works for a lot of ppl for fast growth, including me.



growbaby - Just curious; internal (MSM) or external sulphur?  I've used it externally and it really didn't help me but when I started MSM I've noticed faster growth.  You have had some amazing results!


----------



## growbaby

deedoswell said:


> growbaby - Just curious; internal (MSM) or external sulphur?  I've used it externally and it really didn't help me but when I started MSM I've noticed faster growth.  You have had some amazing results!



Thank you! I do both, whenever I get a kick in the tail to buckle down on my Reggie ill always take my vitamins religiously (which have 500 mg of MSM) which leads me to do my topical sulphur mix (MTG & JBCO). Or vice versa (sulphur leads me to take vitamins) so I normally do them at the same time.


----------



## Froreal3

NikkiQ said:


> Hmmm...5 months to get 3 inches?? Idk ladies. I need to pull a miracle out of my butt for that to happen
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


 
You can get three inches...at least 2.5.


----------



## deedoswell

growbaby said:


> Thank you! I do both, whenever I get a kick in the tail to buckle down on my Reggie ill always take my vitamins religiously (which have 500 mg of MSM) which leads me to do my topical sulphur mix (MTG & JBCO). Or vice versa (sulphur leads me to take vitamins) so I normally do them at the same time.



Hmmmm, I've never done both.  Just may have to pull out my mix to get over the road block I'm having to BSL!!


----------



## coolsista-paris

jprayze said:


> I'm doing no heat ALLLLL summer!  Nothing like restricted yourself to make you want to do something!  LOL



Im also doing nô heat except maybe roller set .im So bad at rollersetring that it Will never Côme out the straightest ever,it Will stretch my hair well though.

i straightended last saturday like mentionned above,just for a wedding thén il Try flat ironning in december to see if there is a change. 

I had cut my hair to apl in march or april. The above pic is last week so im kinda happy but it seems sooooooooo hard to go past bsb/bsl for me. Ive Been wondering if ive hit my final length.....im always stuck at this point.


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> Do you, or have you, tried sulphur? It works for a lot of ppl for fast growth, including me.



growbaby no I haven't really tried sulphur products since I've been natural. Does the MTG work well for you? Or do you like the vitamins more?

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> growbaby no I haven't really tried sulphur products since I've been natural. Does the MTG work well for you? Or do you like the vitamins more?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



If I had to choose, I believe that MTG is the greater benefit for my hair. I always get nice noticeable growth. When I 1st started my HHJ I was consistently on vitamins then after 4 moths I started MTG and noticed an awesome growth spurt.


----------



## coolsista-paris

growbaby said:


> Thank you! I do both, whenever I get a kick in the tail to buckle down on my Reggie ill always take my vitamins religiously (which have 500 mg of MSM) which leads me to do my topical sulphur mix (MTG & JBCO). Or vice versa (sulphur leads me to take vitamins) so I normally do them at the same time.



Ive always wanted to Try mgt ,and making a sulphur mix. I might Try in september -oct or So. 

I havé to Read more about the whole think. 
I triéd taking msm but dont know how much i should take for it to work


----------



## Angel of the North

Can somebody please tell me: Why is it that the week before my TU my head itches like I've got fleas? I never get this any other time, I keep having to stop myself from scratching 

NikkiQ I still think you can make it, your hair is growing back really fast


----------



## Killahkurlz

NikkiQ said:


> Only biotin Killahkurlz
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



That doesn't give u close to an inch per month? Have u tried hairfinity?


----------



## NikkiQ

Killahkurlz said:


> That doesn't give u close to an inch per month? Have u tried hairfinity?



An inch a month?? Whoo child I wish I did get an inch per month from biotin!! 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby how much MTG are you mixing with JBCO? I'm on amazon now browsing and may just bite the bullet and order stuff now.


----------



## GettingKinky

Angel of the North said:


> Can somebody please tell me: Why is it that the week before my TU my head itches like I've got fleas? I never get this any other time, I keep having to stop myself from scratching



This happens to me too!  I partially think it's because during that week I pay attention whenever I scratch my head whereas the rest of the time, if it itches I just scratch without thinking about it.


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> growbaby how much MTG are you mixing with JBCO? I'm on amazon now browsing and may just bite the bullet and order stuff now.



3/4ths MTG and 1/4 JBCO
All in an 8ounce bottle


----------



## Killahkurlz

What is MTG?


----------



## NikkiQ

Killahkurlz it stands for Mane Tail Grow


----------



## NikkiQ

Of course I find the all the products I want (for now) on Amazon and they won't ship the MTG, my vatika coconut oil, or my hair vitamins. *sigh*


----------



## Froreal3

Just applied some of NJoy's new growth oil on my scalp and some SD RCA on my length. My hair was feeling a little dry, hence the RCA. I'll let it sit...I'm scared to do an overnight because my strands are on the finer side. We will see.  #experimentation


----------



## Killahkurlz

Just washed my hair. Deep conditioning now. Going to band my hair then do medium twists.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Of course I find the all the products I want (for now) on Amazon and they won't ship the MTG, my vatika coconut oil, or my hair vitamins. *sigh*



NikkiQWhy won't they ship them??  I'm thinking of getting some MTG.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle said:


> NikkiQWhy won't they ship them??  I'm thinking of getting some MTG.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle there's a lot of products that they won't ship here. Certain hair products, beauty products, nail polish, etc. Its ridiculous. And I don't want to keep shipping stuff to my mom then have her ship it here.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> KiWiStyle there's a lot of products that they won't ship here. Certain hair products, beauty products, nail polish, etc. Its ridiculous. And I don't want to keep shipping stuff to my mom then have her ship it here.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Oh I forgot you're in PR.  Yeah that sucks :-(.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Killahkurlz

NikkiQ said:


> Killahkurlz it stands for Mane Tail Grow



Ooooh ok ic


----------



## Angelicus

I cut my hair again in a fit of rage. I think it is at APL. I will take a picture of my new starting point as soon as my NJoy sulfur oil arrives by mail.


----------



## Killahkurlz

Angelicus said:


> I cut my hair again in a fit of rage. I think it is at APL. I will take a picture of my new starting point as soon as my NJoy sulfur oil arrives by mail.



I never understood y girl's attack their hair when they're upset


----------



## Angel of the North

Angelicus said:


> I cut my hair again in a fit of rage. I think it is at APL. I will take a picture of my new starting point as soon as my NJoy sulfur oil arrives by mail.



I think we need to confiscate your scissors girl, that's a lot of cutting you been doing lately. 

What happened to make you cut your hair again so soon?


----------



## NikkiQ

Angelicus said:


> I cut my hair again in a fit of rage. I think it is at APL. I will take a picture of my new starting point as soon as my NJoy sulfur oil arrives by mail.


 
*sits Angelicus down in the intervention chair* Girl...we're here with you today to let you know that we love you and we care about you. So we want to let you know that we are here to help you. This scissor intervention is coming at the right time for you. If you promise to THROW AWAY THE SCISSORS, you will recover and make it to BSL in no time. What do you say?


----------



## Angelicus

NikkiQ said:


> *sits Angelicus down in the intervention chair* Girl...we're here with you today to let you know that we love you and we care about you. So we want to let you know that we are here to help you. This scissor intervention is coming at the right time for you. If you promise to THROW AWAY THE SCISSORS, you will recover and make it to BSL in no time. What do you say?



Le sigh. I'm sorry. I won't cut again. I really want long hair now. Seriously. I regret it and I am ready to start a new journey with you guys and gals! Thank you.


----------



## Froreal3

Angelicus... Weren't you waist length? Your hair looked great in your old siggy on the boat.


----------



## NikkiQ

Was starting to feel lazy but I had to get my butt in gear so I can get the hair ready for bed. No half stepping for me!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

I found a new bun I want to try. It doesn't look too hard, but I'm not sure if I have enough hair. I hope I do because I really like it. 

http://beautyreform.com/reform-school/img_0213/


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

^^^  How do you even do that bun?


----------



## GettingKinky

^^^
This link has the details. I just tried it and I think it probably works better with MBL hair, but I'm going to keep practicing. 

http://thebeautydepartment.com/2012/09/double-rope-braid-bun/


----------



## ImanAdero

For those of y'all in braids: have y'all used sea breeze to clean your scalps?

If so, do you use it straight? Or dilute it? 

My scalp needs a refresher and I don't feel like washing yet lol ::


----------



## jprayze

ImanAdero said:


> For those of y'all in braids: have y'all used sea breeze to clean your scalps?
> 
> If so, do you use it straight? Or dilute it?
> 
> My scalp needs a refresher and I don't feel like washing yet lol ::



I've never used it in braids.  I typically wash after the first 2 weeks.  And Cowash/wash as needed afterwards.


----------



## gvin89

ImanAdero said:


> For those of y'all in braids: have y'all used sea breeze to clean your scalps?
> 
> If so, do you use it straight? Or dilute it?
> 
> My scalp needs a refresher and I don't feel like washing yet lol ::



Never tried it but I know ladies who have. They used it straight. I've used dry shampoo before, but didn't feel it worked well enough to recommend that either.


----------



## Seamonster

Here is a length check video in twist. A bus driver slammed the door on me, and I am really having a hard time with my length checks. Really hate to miss taking my length every 3 months. But on the bright side; hoping six months of growth is incredible.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axqhgYWAlrM


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

I received my wig, now just need to get it styled. Can't wait to wear it out!


----------



## GettingKinky

Why did I spend 15 minutes trying this bun this morning knowing if it didn't come out I wouldn't have time to fix it or take it out before work? It's ok but I think longer hair or putting the ponytails closer together would make it better. I may try one more time before waiting for MBL hair.


----------



## naturalagain2

Looks Good GettingKinky!


----------



## NikkiQ

I think my hair is very happy with the trims and the recent LOCing I've been doing. I mixed some water, SM yucca and aloe thickening milk, CON strength and shine leave in, and the rest of my SSI leave in. Plus I've switched back to my Elasta QP (I think that's the right spelling lol) anti-breakage oil moisturizer.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

I am officially ready to join this challenge.  At 15 weeks post, my hair is APL... Once I relax at 20 weeks (Aug 31st), I will be past APL, on my way to full APL (all over - hair used to be in layers) and BSL in length by years end or a few months into next year... Only time will tell.

~Current hair length: APL 
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Relaxed.
~BSL goal month: Dec 2013
~Current Reggie and styling choices

-Pre-poo 1x weekly with oils and conditioner
-Poo 1x weekly with sulfate free poo
-Cowash 1x weekly 
-DC 2x weekly
-Steam 2x/ week with (1)shampoo prepoo and with (2)co-wash DC.
-M/S Nightly (very lightly)
-Rollerset Weekly
-Protective Styles of Choice:  Bunning and Flexi Sets

~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL? Increasing my moisture (very porous) and limiting my heat.  I don't use too much heat (usually just my roots after 10+ weeks post rollersets).  But I do run it across a frizzy set every so often.  But with length will hopefully come more styling options without any heat at all (knot-outs, twist-outs, etc).  

~Post a beginning picture:  Will post once I relax at the end of August.   But to hold its place, I have attached a pic for the meantime.


----------



## Froreal3

Yay! @DominicanBrazilian82 Welcome! Must be the ceramides. 

GettingKinky Looks great! I see no flaws.


----------



## coolsista-paris

GettingKinky said:


> Why did I spend 15 minutes trying this bun this morning knowing if it didn't come out I wouldn't have time to fix it or take it out before work? It's ok but I think longer hair or putting the ponytails closer together would make it better. I may try one more time before waiting for MBL hair.



I find it pretty. I think i Will néed to add extensions as Im fine haired. If i was Wl maybe not on néed of extensions


----------



## NikkiQ

DominicanBrazilian82!! Sounds like a pretty freakin good reggie you got there.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## jprayze

My puff today!


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I want to add ceramides to my regimine.  I'm thinking of getting either wheat germ oil or hemp seed oil to replace my EVOO. Any recommendations?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

I know nothing about those oils or ceramides in general. I keep hearing about them but every time I lurk in one of those threads and start reading I feel all  lol

What is it that THEY actually do? GettingKinky


----------



## mamaline

GettingKinky said:


> I think I want to add ceramides to my regimine.  I'm thinking of getting either wheat germ oil or hemp seed oil to replace my EVOO. Any recommendations?



Grapeseed oil is a great oil. I seal with if every day. It's doesn't have a smell, it's pretty light, and it contains ceramides.


----------



## GettingKinky

Mz.MoMo5235 from what I understand, ceramides help keep the cuticle of your hair healthy resulting in smooth hair. And if your cuticles lay down nicely your hair tangles less. I figure it doesn't hurt to try. 

mamaline I've heard good things about grape seed oil. Maybe I'll pick some up next time I'm at the store.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

GettingKinky said:


> I think I want to add ceramides to my regimine.  I'm thinking of getting either wheat germ oil or hemp seed oil to replace my EVOO. Any recommendations?





Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I know nothing about those oils or ceramides in general. I keep hearing about them but every time I lurk in one of those threads and start reading I feel all  lol
> 
> What is it that THEY actually do? GettingKinky





mamaline said:


> Grapeseed oil is a great oil. I seal with if every day. It's doesn't have a smell, it's pretty light, and it contains ceramides.



You ladies should join us/research in the 2013 Ceramides Challenge.  Ceramides are a great way to repair the structure of your shaft.  They occur naturally in our strands and their main job is to hold the scales of the cuticle together.  If you have dull, lackluster hair, many times it could be that your natural occurring ceramides are missing.  Adding natural ceramides to your regimen (Grapeseed Oil, Hemp Seed Oil, Sunflower Oil, Rice Bran Oil, Safflower Oil, Soybean Oil, etc) will help to restore the natural properties to the hair.  

Synthetic ceramides (higher concentration) are a great way to restore health to damaged hair (especially relaxed hair).  You probably already have some products with these ingredients:  2-oleamido or 1-3 octadecanedio.  These are synthetic versions of ceramides.

Oh and how could I forget Wheat Germ Oil... Some of your fellow BSL Challengers have noticed great improvements with ceramides (and are also a part of the challenge).

Do a quick google search on the benefits of ceramides or check the first post of the Challenge thread.  Many bloggers have awesome information on why these should, without question, be a part of your regimen.  I hope to see you ladies in the challenge!  GettingKinky Mz.MoMo5235 mamaline


----------



## NikkiQ

Any hair plans this weekend ladies??


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

NikkiQ said:


> Any hair plans this weekend ladies??


 
I am currently pre-pooing my hair. I am going to wash and DC and then braid it up in about 8-10 braids using Lady P's deep moisture method and then HOPEFULLY be able to rock my new wig!  I just need to play around with it some.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

NikkiQ said:


> Any hair plans this weekend ladies??



I'm supposed to wash, condition and detangle this hot mess I call hair.  But I'm really not feeling up to it.  This new kitten is tiring!


----------



## keranikki

NikkiQ said:


> Any hair plans this weekend ladies??


 
I called my self pre-pooing with coconut milk/oil and avocado oil.  After rinsing out my pre-poo my hair felt dry, so I used DermOrganic Treatment Masque, then Aussie 3-minute miracle.  I totally forgot to wash my hair with shampoo.  My hair feels great!  I may do it again next week and see how my scalp and hair feels.  If it still feels this great, I'll switch from using shampoo 1/week to 1/month for clarifying.  Currently allowing my hair to air dry before I plait it up.


----------



## coolsista-paris

GettingKinky said:


> I think I want to add ceramides to my regimine.  I'm thinking of getting either wheat germ oil or hemp seed oil to replace my EVOO. Any recommendations?



You CAN also find ceramide conditionner . I found one hère un France that gives me soft hair and it has lots of strip +its like 5 € . Franck provost. 

Or you CAN buy ceramide in bottles like you buy essential oils. I bought that and used to add drops to my produits.


----------



## NikkiQ

Stumbled across a stylist back in New Orleans that focuses solely on natural hair and can do a PS in the blink of an eye! When I go back, I'm totally going to her for some twists, braids or a sew in. Leaning more towards the sew in though.


----------



## mamaline

NikkiQ said:


> Any hair plans this weekend ladies??


 
I was planning on doing either a flexirod set on wet hair or a bantu knot out, but I got a migraine in the middle of wash day. So I guess I'll probably do a flexirod set on my air dried hair in the morning.


----------



## NikkiQ

Looking forward to wash day on Monday. Ready to baby my hair.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

Totally babied my hair today. After washing and DCing I slathered it in braid sections with Aussie moist DC, followed by Carol's daughter Monoi oil and the sealing then Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair butter. Hoping to leave my hair like this until end of August without redoing the braids. We'll see...


----------



## jprayze

I used my Wen...I'm really liking it!  Roller set last nite...will take out this am.

I wanted to also say that with a length pull check, I'm back at APL sooo time to push to BSL!


----------



## fifigirl

I'm still going strong....been busy and had issues with my Internet connection but I'm still caring for my hair. Took my braids off and I've had a weave for about 2 weeks. I'm finding weaves tough to take care of, so looks like I can only carry them for 2 weeks. Taking my weave down today and then will wash and deep condition my hair. Think I may rollerset my hair.
In the meantime, I am so proud of myself as tomorrow, I'll be entering my 11th week Post relaxer. Who would have ever thought I could go so long without having relaxer on my hair? I think the key is to PS once the hair gets due.


----------



## Meritamen

So I was going to flat iron my hair but was dismayed by how rough my ends were from single strand knots. I need a good hair cut of about an inch. I may ask my stylist to even things up a bit too. I don't know if I will still be able to make BSL by years end depending how this goes.


----------



## NikkiQ

Been rocking a bun on stretched out hair and all week while LOCing it up at night with my liquid mix, Elasta QP oil moisturizer, and an olive oil mix I got from Sally's. My hair is one happy mama right now. Tomorrow is wash day and I gotta figure out what DC to use. I finished off a bottle of CJ DC last wash day and I'm rather sad about it. I loved that stuff! May need to take another trip to Sally's soon and pick up some SE megasilk moisture treatment. I haven't used any since I ran out over a year ago.


----------



## ImanAdero

Week and a half in these braids. I'm gonna find ways to dress them up without looking like a teenager. 

Then again I don't really look my age anyway, but still. These braids I look like a baby.

And I still need to wash my hair ::


----------



## GettingKinky

Today for the first time I felt like I was really APL. After I washed my hair and wrapped a towel around me, my hair got caught in the towel. This is the first time my unstretched hair got caught in the towel. I guess this means I won't feel BSL until my hair gets caught in my bra strap. I think I have a long way to go.


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> I think I want to add ceramides to my regimine.  I'm thinking of getting either wheat germ oil or hemp seed oil to replace my EVOO. Any recommendations?



I just started using hempseed oil to seal my conditioner. So far I like it. I tried to use it to seal in my moisturizer but the oil leaves behind a smell. My two fav oils are avocado and walnut oils. I use the avocado oil to seal in my moisturizer & the walnut oil I use to seal in my conditioner (alternating with the hempseed oil).


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> I just started using hempseed oil to seal my conditioner. So far I like it. I tried to use it to seal in my moisturizer but the oil leaves behind a smell. My two fav oils are avocado and walnut oils. I use the avocado oil to seal in my moisturizer & the walnut oil I use to seal in my conditioner (alternating with the hempseed oil).



What do you mean by seal in your conditioner?  Is this while you're DCing so it gets rinsed out?


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> What do you mean by seal in your conditioner?  Is this while you're DCing so it gets rinsed out?



I apply my DC & then coat (seal) the DC with the hempseed oil. I believe its the loc method but I do the oil as the last step

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

^^^^
If hempseed oil really smells that bad maybe I'll just mix it in with my DC. It will make my AOHSR last longer.


----------



## NikkiQ

Yayyyyyyyyy! It's wash day!  Can yall tell I'm happy about it??  I remember when I used to HATE washing my hair. It was so annoying and I would do anything to avoid it, but now...it's the highlight of my week. Which is kinda sad when you think about it. Any who, I talked to the stylist back home about getting my hair done and she's so sweet yall! I'm very excited about it.


----------



## mamaline

NikkiQ said:


> Yayyyyyyyyy! It's wash day!  Can yall tell I'm happy about it??  I remember when I used to HATE washing my hair. It was so annoying and I would do anything to avoid it, but now...it's the highlight of my week. Which is kinda sad when you think about it. Any who, I talked to the stylist back home about getting my hair done and she's so sweet yall! I'm very excited about it.


 
I used to love wash day, and now I hate it lol.


----------



## NikkiQ

Whaaaaa????? Why mamaline?? All that hair too much to handle?


----------



## mamaline

NikkiQ said:


> Whaaaaa????? Why @mamaline?? All that hair too much to handle?


 
It's just a lot to try to fit in my day between work, school, and being a single mom to a toddler while my boyfriend is deployed. I'm about to get a sew-in next week though, so hopefully that'll cut down the hassle.


----------



## NikkiQ

mamaline said:


> It's just a lot to try to fit in my day between work, school, and being a single mom to a toddler while my boyfriend is deployed. I'm about to get a sew-in next week though, so hopefully that'll cut down the hassle.


 
Oh wow! Yeah you do have a lot on your plate. Props to you for being able to handle all of that with grace lady.


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> Yayyyyyyyyy! It's wash day!  Can yall tell I'm happy about it??  I remember when I used to HATE washing my hair. It was so annoying and I would do anything to avoid it, but now...it's the highlight of my week. Which is kinda sad when you think about it. Any who, I talked to the stylist back home about getting my hair done and she's so sweet yall! I'm very excited about it.



Before my HHJ wash day was just ho hum, then after I started my HHJ I loved wash day because I was experimenting. Now that I have my routine down, wash day is back to being ho hum. In fact applying the AOHSR to dry DC before hand is a bit tedious (it's thick and hard to spread). I'm hoping that once I start mixing it with oil (one with ceramides) it will go quicker. Once I'm in the shower, wash day is only ~20 minutes and that includes doing a body scrub, but putting the DC takes 20-30.

What do you love about wash day NikkiQ?


----------



## mamaline

GettingKinky said:


> Before my HHJ wash day was just ho hum, then after I started my HHJ I loved wash day because I was experimenting. Now that I have my routine down, wash day is back to being ho hum. In fact applying the AOHSR to dry DC before hand is a bit tedious (it's thick and hard to spread). I'm hoping that once I start mixing it with oil (one with ceramides) it will go quicker. Once I'm in the shower, wash day is only ~20 minutes and that includes doing a body scrub, but putting the DC takes 20-30.
> 
> What do you love about wash day @NikkiQ?


 
Oooohhh maybe I should do a dry DC before washing my hair. That would save time. Do you shampoo your hair after you do the DC?


----------



## JosieLynn

So this is kinda late but i've been out of town for the past week and really busy the week before, but on July 21st I made 3 years natural!!!! 

and yesterday after getting back I took my marley twists down that I did, only had them in for about 3 weeks, but I can't seem to get them as tight as I would like. So now my hair is in a pin-up style and i'll prolly rock that for the week while I figure out what my next protective style should be. I'm leaning towards a sew-in since it's about to start getting cooler again with fall coming....idk though, might put the marley twists back in for another month.


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> Before my HHJ wash day was just ho hum, then after I started my HHJ I loved wash day because I was experimenting. Now that I have my routine down, wash day is back to being ho hum. In fact applying the AOHSR to dry DC before hand is a bit tedious (it's thick and hard to spread). I'm hoping that once I start mixing it with oil (one with ceramides) it will go quicker. Once I'm in the shower, wash day is only ~20 minutes and that includes doing a body scrub, but putting the DC takes 20-30.
> 
> What do you love about wash day @NikkiQ?


 
GettingKinky the feeling of playing in my hair is SO relaxing to me and knowing that I'm doing my part in making sure my hair is healthy makes me feel good.


----------



## NikkiQ

Congrats on 3 years and counting JosieLynn!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

mamaline said:


> Oooohhh maybe I should do a dry DC before washing my hair. That would save time. Do you shampoo your hair after you do the DC?



I do shampoo and do a rinse out conditioner after I do the dry DC. I was never able to get into DCing after shampooing because I hate getting in and out of the shower. mamaline


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats on 3 years JosieLynn!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I finally took my braids out and I did a quick pull test and it seems the part I stretched reached to the bottom part of my bra strap. But I know it's not there yet. I have to keep in mind that I will texlax soon depending on how I feel and I also have to keep in mind that my ends will need clipping as well. This weekend will make me 24 weeks post and it's the longest I have stretched my relaxers. I wanted to try to stretch for a year but I think it may be a bit much. (Sighs) this journey is exactly that...a journey lol


----------



## jprayze

Results of my roller set.  Roots didn't get that straight but who cares???  No heat ;-)


----------



## GettingKinky

Very cute jprayze

How long did it take to dry?


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> ^^^^
> If hempseed oil really smells that bad maybe I'll just mix it in with my DC. It will make my AOHSR last longer.


 
It doesnt smell too bad; it's like an annoying smell, like a sweet old walnut smell (if that makes sense).  I have a very sensitive nose


----------



## jprayze

GettingKinky said:


> Very cute jprayze
> 
> How long did it take to dry?



Thanks!  I slept in the rollers Overnight...i say it was dry in about 8 to 9 hours


----------



## GettingKinky

jprayze said:


> Thanks!  I slept in the rollers Overnight...i say it was dry in about 8 to 9 hours



How can you get comfortable enough to sleep in rollers?  Whenever I try I have a horrible night.


----------



## lamaria211

Hello ladies, ive been mostly staying safe under my wig. I did the Aphogee 2 step treatment this past weekend and it came out wonderfully, super soft, strong moisturized hair! im about to M&S with Bee Mine luscious and Optimum 6n1


----------



## Angel of the North

Okay ladies I got my TU done on Saturday as planned, the good news was My hair had grown, the bad news was I still had to take an inch off despite dusting in between. My stylist did say she felt I was doing all the right things and that it was paying off 

I think I had a mini setback caused by using the Bee Mine luscious on my ends, it really dried them out although it was great for my NG, I will NEVER use it on my ends again but will continue to use it on my NG when I'm deep into a stretch.

I'm so sick of having to cut my progress off erplexed, I'm hoping for better results next time round.

As promised here's my LC pics, these pics were taken a couple of hours ago (2.5 days after my TU) I've had my hair in a ponytail for the last 2 days so it is not sitting flat but I have no intentions of using straighteners for the LC. I expect to be BSL when I get my next TU in December.

 OT: pelohello how was your vacation?


----------



## NikkiQ

Angel of the North sorry to hear that you had to get your hair trimmed back when you didn't know you needed it, but you're SO close! You're gonna be there so soon. That trim is just gonna leave you with fresh healthy ends when you hit BSL in a month or so


----------



## Angel of the North

Thank you NikkiQ, I'm close enough that I can taste it, I just feel if I hadn't taken my eye off the ball I'd be there already. I only used the luscious balance cream on my ends for about 2-3 weeks, I was sealing with sunflower oil and then going over the ends with olive butter. I didn't realise it was the luscious cream causing the dryness of my ends, but I knew something was wrong, I feel like I should have known or done something. I'm back to using deja's milk and my hair is very happy, as I said before luscious can only be used on my NG in future. I won't be doing any LC until Dec, so I'm hoping for a nice surprise


----------



## lamaria211

Angel of the North said:


> Okay ladies I got my TU done on Saturday as planned, the good news was My hair had grown, the bad news was I still had to take an inch off despite dusting in between. My stylist did say she felt I was doing all the right things and that it was paying off
> 
> I think I had a mini setback caused by using the Bee Mine luscious on my ends, it really dried them out although it was great for my NG, I will NEVER use it on my ends again but will continue to use it on my NG when I'm deep into a stretch.
> 
> I'm so sick of having to cut my progress off erplexed, I'm hoping for better results next time round.
> 
> As promised here's my LC pics, these pics were taken a couple of hours ago (2.5 days after my TU) I've had my hair in a ponytail for the last 2 days so it is not sitting flat but I have no intentions of using straighteners for the LC. I expect to be BSL when I get my next TU in December.
> 
> OT: pelohello how was your vacation?



Your so close babe, be happy you'll be there in no time


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried to wear a braid out today, but I think I'm to the point in my transition (about half relaxed half texlaxed) that the ends look too thin, but I'm not going to cut off ~8 inches of hair so I guess I'm done with braid outs :-(


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> I tried to wear a braid out today, but I think I'm to the point in my transition (about half relaxed half texlaxed) that the ends look too thin, but I'm not going to cut off ~8 inches of hair so I guess I'm done with braid outs :-(



GettingKinky yeah you better not chop those ends off too early!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Guinan

Angel of the North said:


> Okay ladies I got my TU done on Saturday as planned, the good news was My hair had grown, the bad news was I still had to take an inch off despite dusting in between. My stylist did say she felt I was doing all the right things and that it was paying off
> 
> I think I had a mini setback caused by using the Bee Mine luscious on my ends, it really dried them out although it was great for my NG, I will NEVER use it on my ends again but will continue to use it on my NG when I'm deep into a stretch.
> 
> I'm so sick of having to cut my progress off erplexed, I'm hoping for better results next time round.
> 
> As promised here's my LC pics, these pics were taken a couple of hours ago (2.5 days after my TU) I've had my hair in a ponytail for the last 2 days so it is not sitting flat but I have no intentions of using straighteners for the LC. I expect to be BSL when I get my next TU in December.
> 
> OT: @pelohello how was your vacation?


 
It was soooooo relaxing. The beach & the resort was beautiful. The staff were so friendly, they went out of their to ensure that everyone on the resort enjoyed themselves. I did get sick the last 2 days of my vacay, but I still managed to have a good time. Here's a couple of pics from my vacay The 2nd pic is of me & my twin sis.

I was surprised how well my twist held up with all the water activities I did in Jamaica. I was so afraid that the twist were going to slip out while I was in the ocean

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> It was soooooo relaxing. The beach & the resort was beautiful. The staff were so friendly, they went out of their to ensure that everyone on the resort enjoyed themselves. I did get sick the last 2 days of my vacay, but I still managed to have a good time. Here's a couple of pics from my vacay The 2nd pic is of me & my twin sis.
> 
> I was surprised how well my twist held up with all the water activities I did in Jamaica. I was so afraid that the twist were going to slip out while I was in the ocean
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



So glad you had a great time!  U two look beautiful.   I'm sure the men in Jamaica loved seeing double lol


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello Jamaica looks gorgeous! You and your sis are definitely double trouble looking all pretty and stuff.


----------



## daae

putting braids in.


----------



## NikkiQ

Didn't get a chance to do my hair yesterday since DH was off and wanted to take the pups to the beach so I just washed and DC'd the hair. Moment of silence for the end of the giant jar of Proclaim cholesterol and Silicone Mix DC. You guys will be missed...and replaced very soon.


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello you and your sister look so pretty!


----------



## jprayze

GettingKinky said:


> How can you get comfortable enough to sleep in rollers? Whenever I try I have a horrible night.


 
You are absolutely right.  I was wondering why I was so sleepy the next day!  smh


----------



## NikkiQ

Finished off wash day with a little Ouidad moisture lock leave in and my beloved buddies...the Celies! I really like that leave in. Really happy I picked it up when I did.


----------



## Angel of the North

lamaria211 said:


> Your so close babe, be happy you'll be there in no time



lamaria211 Thank you, I'm hanging on in there 



pelohello said:


> It was soooooo relaxing. The beach & the resort was beautiful. The staff were so friendly, they went out of their to ensure that everyone on the resort enjoyed themselves. I did get sick the last 2 days of my vacay, but I still managed to have a good time. Here's a couple of pics from my vacay The 2nd pic is of me & my twin sis.
> 
> I was surprised how well my twist held up with all the water activities I did in Jamaica. I was so afraid that the twist were going to slip out while I was in the ocean
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Your pics are lovely, you and your sis look  gorgeous, I didn't realise you were a twin, I've got twins too although mine are boys. I'm glad you had a great time, sorry you were sick for the latter part, but you seemed to have made the most of it with all the water activities and all


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> GettingKinky yeah you better not chop those ends off too early!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



I may have hide my scissors or my hair. These relaxed ends look ridiculous.


----------



## Meritamen

I gave my hair a good shampoo wash, deep conditioned, and then moisturized with Qhemet AOHC. My hair feels so much softer and in better shape. I swear no matter what awful things I do to it Qhemet always fixes it. Now if only I could stop forgetting to make my hair appointment...


----------



## polished07

Finally took my mini braids out after 4 weeks lets just say It felt amazing letting my hair down and washing my hair! I decided to an impromptu length check one by myself which I felt wasn't accurate and the other with my teen helping me out let just say I'm gonna keep up with the hiding my hair under wigs and push for making it to BSL! I need to find my vits so I can start back using them!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

I WANT TO GO TO JAMAICA


----------



## GettingKinky

polished07 your bra looks pretty low to me. I think you may already be BSL.


----------



## jprayze

My plan for this weekend (Friday night) is to roller set on extra large rollers ala Dominican style under the hooded dryer and wrap afterwards and see how straight I can get my hair.  I will be using silicon mix products.  Should be interesting.  At least I will get my hair stretched out for a nice bun and maybe I can do some sort of unofficial LC just to see how my growth is doing.

I have finally gotten quite a few staples and I've gotten to the point that I don't have to try many new things.  Too risky!  I'm starting to find out what works for my hair and I'm going with it!


----------



## KiWiStyle

polished07 said:


> Finally took my mini braids out after 4 weeks lets just say It felt amazing letting my hair down and washing my hair! I decided to an impromptu length check one by myself which I felt wasn't accurate and the other with my teen helping me out let just say I'm gonna keep up with the hiding my hair under wigs and push for making it to BSL! I need to find my vits so I can start back using them!



Girl that bra is sitting at MBL, lol...you're already BSL or knocking on its door at best!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Looks like we have another member that suffers from LBW syndrome. polished07 you're probably BSL already woman. I mean at least claim BSB!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Looks like we have another member that suffers from LBW syndrome. polished07 you're probably BSL already woman. I mean at least claim BSB!!



LOL!  What does the 'W' stand for??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

KiWiStyle Low Bra Wearer


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> KiWiStyle Low Bra Wearer



Duh, of course!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## polished07

Lol see now I'm normally able to spot a member of the lbw gang guess I'm joining them ok I think I'll wait to call BSB because my back is contorted weird when I did my check and its just making it when my daughter helped me and shoot for BSL the lbw way by December! I'm hype BSL used to be my first ultimate goal can't believe I'm so close! Thanks ladies!


----------



## GettingKinky

It took 3 days of trying but I finally got my transitioning braid out to work. I had almost given up on wearing my hair out ever again. I think it was 3 nights of 3 braid patterns that finally did it. I'm wearing it out and every co-worker is commenting. I think because it keeps getting bigger as the day goes on. I may need to pull it into a ponytail.


----------



## jprayze

It looks great GettingKinky!


----------



## daae

The braiding saga has ended.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

GettingKinky I LOVE IT!!!!

daae  Who is that girl in your siggy???  I see her in a couple of peoples siggy doing different things


----------



## daae

Mz.MoMo5235

Azealia Banks in her harlem shake video.


----------



## mamaline

I can't wait until next week when I blow dry my hair in preparation for my sew-in. I'm curious to see what length I am now and I wanna see what my ends look like. If they look bad, it's going to be hair to fight the urge to cut.


----------



## NikkiQ

Morning all! Had a battle with the internet for most of yesterday evening so with tje free time, I took down my Celies, moisturized and put it into 2 fat braids. About to take them down and put into a bun.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Kerryann

I can't break my arm trying to take pics of the back but this is my updat on funky dirty hair smh


----------



## NikkiQ

Kerryann if your hair is that long in the front, you GOTTA be close to BSL in the back!


----------



## Guinan

I'm still rocking my braids. I'm luving the ease of the braids. All I have to do is wake up and go. I re-did some of the back of my hair b/c I noticed some matting. I think I may take them out next week and re-install. I would have wore my braids for about 3wks. I think the next time I re-install them I will do them smaller, shorter and closer to the root. I was so afraid that I was going to pull my hair too much that I didnt start the braid until its was about an inch of hair exposed.


----------



## Guinan

Kerryann said:


> I can't break my arm trying to take pics of the back but this is my updat on funky dirty hair smh


 
Your hair looks sooo fluffy and soft. Your probably already BSL if not really close.


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> It took 3 days of trying but I finally got my transitioning braid out to work. I had almost given up on wearing my hair out ever again. I think it was 3 nights of 3 braid patterns that finally did it. I'm wearing it out and every co-worker is commenting. I think because it keeps getting bigger as the day goes on. I may need to pull it into a ponytail.


 
Looks good I wear braidouts about 99% of the time. I braid my hair into 4 tight pigtails; two in the front and two in the back. I then leave about and inch of hair on the ends loose so that I can tuck it under the rubber band(if that makes sense). When I want a more curly braidout I do it on wet hair and then M&S. If I want it to be more wavy than curly I air dry my hair until about 95%, then M&S.


----------



## Kerryann

I am bsl somewhat but I will wait until December to claim anything


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

Back to cowashing!  I haven't co-washed in a few months.  I'm home today so I decided to give my moisture a little boost.  I will flexi-set after and wear a cute curly set.  I love big hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Kerryann said:


> I am bsl somewhat but I will wait until December to claim anything



Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!  BTW, you'll be MBL by December, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

KiWiStyle said:


> Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!  BTW, you'll be MBL by December, lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl Oh how I wish


----------



## polished07

Kerryann said:


> Girl Oh how I wish



Yep I agree your hair is beautiful! You'll be claiming MBL by December!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Kerryann said:


> Girl Oh how I wish



You must have already wished, hoped, dreamed and prayed because you'll be there at this rate.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

KiWiStyle said:


> Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!  BTW, you'll be MBL by December, lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





polished07 said:


> Yep I agree your hair is beautiful! You'll be claiming MBL by December!



Thank u guys


----------



## NikkiQ

I've decided that I'm gonna get my red weave again. I felt so super sassy with that hair! I had red and light brown mixed together so it wasn't too smack you in the face bright. Very excited!


----------



## ImanAdero

It's bad... I'm over these braids already. 


AND IT'S ONLY BEEN 2 WEEKS!!!!

::cries::

AlSO: I'm about to take one of these braids at on my temple out and just rebraid it without the extension. She braided it with too much hair so it is too heavy on that SMALL hair piece it's braided to. 

I'll get my life together. I told myself this needed to last until September.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Hey y'all!!! Ok I'm currently 6 months post relaxer and decided to take a few pics of my new growth. That shrinkage is a beast I tell ya.


----------



## NikkiQ

Another bun, another day.

How you ladies rockin those lovely manes??


----------



## Cattypus1

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Hey y'all!!! Ok I'm currently 6 months post relaxer and decided to take a few pics of my new growth. That shrinkage is a beast I tell ya.



Nice, you in a transition?


----------



## growbaby

Just mixed up some more of my moisturizer, applied my sulfur oil, moisturized, & sealed with GREASE! (Gasp) lol it's a trial run.. Ill see how my hair feels in a few hrs.


----------



## NikkiQ

growbaby said:


> Just mixed up some more of my moisturizer, applied my sulfur oil, moisturized, & sealed with GREASE! (Gasp) lol it's a trial run.. Ill see how my hair feels in a few hrs.



GREASE?!??! Sound the alarm!!!!  What kind of grease are you using?

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> GREASE?!??! Sound the alarm!!!!  What kind of grease are you using?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



LOL. Trusty ol' blue magic. Hopefully it'll magically save my hair from the dry feeling its had lately.


----------



## jprayze

I always keep a jar on blue magic for some reason but I don't use it often.


----------



## growbaby

jprayze said:


> I always keep a jar on blue magic for some reason but I don't use it often.



What kind of results do you get when u do use it? Is it the reason y u don't use it often?


----------



## NikkiQ

I don't think I've ever used Blue Magic before. We were always a B&B family


----------



## jprayze

growbaby said:


> What kind of results do you get when u do use it? Is it the reason y u don't use it often?



I just use it for heavy sealing if my hair is really feeling dry.


----------



## growbaby

Is anyone getting their summer growth spurt? I thought I was getting mine but after measuring I only have about 1.5-1.75 inches of NG now at 11 weeks post. I mean that's SLIGHTLY over the .5 in average but not a growth spurt I don't think. Only thing I AM noticing is an unruly thick/dense consistency of NG. It is becoming ridiculous... Anyone else seeing thickness instead of length? It could be due to my sulfur oil mix (includes JBCO) but man this stuff is unusually tough lol.


----------



## Froreal3

NikkiQ said:


> Another bun, another day.
> 
> How you ladies rockin those lovely manes??



I'm rocking these medium twists in an updo. It's been about 9 days. On Sunday I will take them out, shampoo, and put them back in for the week. I find them easier to co-wash, moisturize and style over wearing my hair loose.


----------



## maninyee

Just got a relaxer and straightened my hair for the first in forever. Crazy to think how far I've come since the picture in my avi. Just an inch or two from bra strap length now!


----------



## Angel of the North

I've been wearing my hair in a ponytail for the best part of the week but I did wear it down on Thursday though. I think I'm ready to go back to my buns now, the feeling of freshly relaxed hair.... I also want to up my game for the rest of this year, use steam when DCing get the HOTs in and baggy my ends more often. I'm hoping it will make a positive difference.


----------



## ImanAdero

Wearing these braids in a top knot. 


I am losing my patience with these things though. I washed yesterday and then put oil on them...

I feel like they stink.

Edit: just realized it didn't all post. 

Anywho, I plan to spray them with a braid spray. I also plan to take them out gradually so that when I finally get to Dwptember, it's not a 5 hour ordeal to take them out.


----------



## jprayze

I really want to roller set my hair tonight but...I'm sleepy!

I ended up having the quickest wash day ever and throwing my hair in a few twists.  Hopefully the twist out looks decent.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Cattypus1 said:


> Nice, you in a transition?



I honestly thought about it but no I'm gonna texlax sometimes around noon today. I'm afraid


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

maninyee said:


> Just got a relaxer and straightened my hair for the first in forever. Crazy to think how far I've come since the picture in my avi. Just an inch or two from bra strap length now!



Pics pretty please


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> I really want to roller set my hair tonight but...I'm sleepy!
> 
> I ended up having the quickest wash day ever and throwing my hair in a few twists.  Hopefully the twist out looks decent.



I ended up taking the twists out in the am.  They were still a little damp so I ended up pinning it up.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> I ended up taking the twists out in the am.  They were still a little damp so I ended up pinning it up.



That's really pretty and a really good bad hair day ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> That's really pretty and a really good bad hair day ;-).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you...ended up with a good PS


----------



## NikkiQ

I think this bun and I are gonna be really good friends this weekend. Beach plans for tomorrow and Monday so I will be rockin this bad boy until Tuesday.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I just finished relaxing/texlaxing after a 6 month stretch which you guys seen the NG pics. I'm now DCing. I plan to apply my leave in and heat protectant and air dry. Then I'm going to apply argon oil to sections of my hair and flat iron for the first time in almost two years!! I will also clip my ends accordingly and pics will then follow  hope you all enjoy your day!!!


----------



## jprayze

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I just finished relaxing/texlaxing after a 6 month stretch which you guys seen the NG pics. I'm now DCing. I plan to apply my leave in and heat protectant and air dry. Then I'm going to apply argon oil to sections of my hair and flat iron for the first time in almost two years!! I will also clip my ends accordingly and pics will then follow  hope you all enjoy your day!!!



Almost 2 years!!!  Wow!


----------



## NikkiQ

Goodness!! 2 years SincerelyBeautiful??? That's amazing! How do you normally wear it since you don't flat iron it often?


----------



## NikkiQ

Don't even feel like taking my hair down tonight for bed  Gonna just take the bun out, moisturize my ends, and braid it up. Boom. Done.


----------



## Meritamen

I need to cowash but can't be bothered at the moment. *_sigh_*


----------



## KiWiStyle

It took everything in me to moisturize and seal my hair today, at 15 weeks post I just wasn't in the mood.  I can't wait to texlax in another week or so!  In all honesty, the S in S-Curl stands for SUPER because it tamed my NG like its nobody's business.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BGT

I just took my sew in out after 6 weeks and I'm 19 weeks post! After my next TU and trim, I should definitely be full BSL.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Yayyyyy!!! That's awesome to hear BGT! Can't wait to see pics.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> My plan for this weekend (Friday night) is to roller set on extra large rollers ala Dominican style under the hooded dryer and wrap afterwards and see how straight I can get my hair.  I will be using silicon mix products.  Should be interesting.  At least I will get my hair stretched out for a nice bun and maybe I can do some sort of unofficial LC just to see how my growth is doing.
> 
> I have finally gotten quite a few staples and I've gotten to the point that I don't have to try many new things.  Too risky!  I'm starting to find out what works for my hair and I'm going with it!



I was supposed to roller set last nite but was just too tired.  I will hopefully post results if it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## FroFab

I'm getting restless in these braids but I want to keep my hair protected and away from my own hands until the end of the summer.


----------



## jprayze

At FroFab why are you restless?


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> It took everything in me to moisturize and seal my hair today, at 15 weeks post I just wasn't in the mood.  I can't wait to texlax in another week or so!  In all honesty, the S in S-Curl stands for SUPER because it tamed my NG like its nobody's business.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



15 weeks!  Nice work Kiwi!


----------



## mamaline

For once I am excited about wash day tomorrow. I guess it's because I am going to blow dry my hair, which I never do, but I seriously can't wait lol.


----------



## Froreal3

Planning on washing, Dcing, m&sing, then putting in a new set of twists (if I ever get around to finishing this homework).

jprayze I'm looking into trying roller sets for when I want to wear my hair straighter. Are you natural?


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> 15 weeks!  Nice work Kiwi!



Thanks Cattypus1!  I did it with the help of my new wig so I didn't have to style or blend textures.  I plan to order the Califa moisturizing spray, I hear it's better than s-curl...we shall see.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

Froreal3 said:


> Planning on washing, Dcing, m&sing, then putting in a new set of twists (if I ever get around to finishing this homework).
> 
> jprayze I'm looking into trying roller sets for when I want to wear my hair straighter. Are you natural?



Yes I'm natural!  Trying this roller wrap process...I know it won't be flat iron straight but it will be straighter. I'm finishing up now so I will post results.


----------



## lamaria211

I just rinsed out my overnight DC of Darcys pumpkin condish. I used Aphogee green tea and the provitamin leave in now im air drying to about 80% before i blowdry.


----------



## FroFab

jprayze I have been looking at blogs and instagrams of luscious, big hair and now I want to play in mine.  I'm determined to keep the braids because I don't have enough time and/or lead a lifestyle conducive to maintaining it styles right now.  I can only do.so much with my braids because my hair is fine so my braids are spacey.


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> Yes I'm natural! Trying this roller wrap process...I know it won't be flat iron straight but it will be straighter. I'm finishing up now so I will post results.


 
I think there is a lot of potential with the process, but I need to perfect it much more to get smoother, straighter results.  It wasn't too bad at first, but then my hair kept GROWING...think frizz and puff.. when I went outside!  I guess I will be bunning, but at least I have nice stretched hair.


----------



## Lurkee

I need to start posting more in here. It has been a minute..

I gave myself a cut again and I am back at APL. It looks like it will take another year to reach BSL. I am 4 inches away  I wonder where I would be now if I never cut my hair from the beginning of my hair journey. 

I bought myself a half wig but not I am brave enough to wear it work. I initially bought it to help styling when I have to go out but I wish I could wear it daily as a PS till I reach full BSL.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ said:


> Goodness!! 2 years SincerelyBeautiful??? That's amazing! How do you normally wear it since you don't flat iron it often?



NikkiQ
I usually wear Bantu knot outs, buns, braid outs, or I get some type of singles done. I also started incorporating wash n go's since my hair has more texture now. I just try not to think about the heat. It's hard I tell ya lol!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Ok so I said I would post pics of my hair. They are not the best pics because I was taking them myself but I tried lol... Don't judge lol!!! 












Please excuse my body fat  I'm working on that next lol


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> I think there is a lot of potential with the process, but I need to perfect it much more to get smoother, straighter results.  It wasn't too bad at first, but then my hair kept GROWING...think frizz and puff.. when I went outside!  I guess I will be bunning, but at least I have nice stretched hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

Looking good ladies!!! Hair is gorgeous 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## JosieLynn

random update, took my marley twists out last week and have been doing pin-up styles but my hair was feeling "blah" so today i decided to do a prepoo of honey, conditioner and supposed to be olive oil but we were fresh out so i used sesame oil. So far it feels absolutely delicious, my curls were popping and shiny, now i'm sitting with it on my hair under a plastic bag and skully, the cheap version of a HOT lol might wash this out tomorrow morning. Still trying to figure out what will be my next protective hairstyle, lately i've been getting annoyed with having to do my hair every other day, but i might just stick with it since it's getting cooler


----------



## ImanAdero

I keep saying this but 4 weeks until these braids come out! Lol

I just want o deep condition my hair without the prospect of my hair matting due to build up at the roots. 

So far I've washed once and used a leave in. Didn't even use a real conditioner. My hair isn't hella dry, so that worked, but dang it!

I need to style these braids so I won't be bored with them.


----------



## jprayze

JosieLynn said:


> random update, took my marley twists out last week and have been doing pin-up styles but my hair was feeling "blah" so today i decided to do a prepoo of honey, conditioner and supposed to be olive oil but we were fresh out so i used sesame oil. So far it feels absolutely delicious, my curls were popping and shiny, now i'm sitting with it on my hair under a plastic bag and skully, the cheap version of a HOT lol might wash this out tomorrow morning. Still trying to figure out what will be my next protective hairstyle, lately i've been getting annoyed with having to do my hair every other day, but i might just stick with it since it's getting cooler



Good reminder...I think I need to bring honey back.  I feel the same way though...annoyed with doing my hair...I will be getting braids sometime this month.


----------



## jprayze

ImanAdero said:


> I keep saying this but 4 weeks until these braids come out! Lol
> 
> I just want o deep condition my hair without the prospect of my hair matting due to build up at the roots.
> 
> So far I've washed once and used a leave in. Didn't even use a real conditioner. My hair isn't hella dry, so that worked, but dang it!
> 
> I need to style these braids so I won't be bored with them.



Yes YouTube some braid styles to mix it up!


----------



## daae

Need to tighten the edges


----------



## GettingKinky

I tried using a different C for my LOC today. Loreal Eversleek Humidity Defying Leave in Creme. I'm hoping if I try a braid out after using this, it won't get all frizzy. I think I'll braid it tonight and see how it turns out


----------



## jprayze

PS for the week-- Used my stretched hair to make a bun with an xtra large donut form.


----------



## fifigirl

Finally at 12 weeks post relaxer! This is the longest I have ever stretched my hair in my life. I shall be doing a protein treatment next week when I take my weave off and then will retouch the next week. I'm looking forward to retouching and finally doing a length check!


----------



## NikkiQ

Day 2 of the beach is over with. Hallelujah! My hair has been bombarded with salt water and I've got some major tan lines. Can't wait to wash this mess tomorrow!


----------



## JosieLynn

So looking into possible protective styles with my own hair I ran into a conundrum...is near BSL hair considered medium length??? Because I realize that some of the shorter hairstyles don't work for me anymore or look super big because I have more hair but I'm not to the point where I can do some of the longer hairstyles...so would I be considered medium length? I know that term is kind of general but it's just something i've been wondering about


----------



## Tonto

I have been bad with my hair for the past 5 days... sleeping without my satin pillow that I forgot to put in my suitcase before traveling... My scalp is flaking and I just want to wash my hair! Tomorrow I'll get back to my place and my hair will get some TLC.
For my length, I am between BSB and BSL. Seems like my back is more than super long smh- I'm around 5'9"-


----------



## BraunSugar

JosieLynn said:


> So looking into possible protective styles with my own hair I ran into a conundrum...is near BSL hair considered medium length??? Because I realize that some of the shorter hairstyles don't work for me anymore or look super big because I have more hair but I'm not to the point where I can do some of the longer hairstyles...so would I be considered medium length? I know that term is kind of general but it's just something i've been wondering about



SL-APL is considered medium length. Your hair is considered long. Even if it isn't "LHCF long".


----------



## GettingKinky

I washed my hair this morning and did a wet/damp bun.  My hair feels great.  I don't know if it's the damp bun or the new leave-in, but I like it! I think I'm going to go hardcore damp bunning for the rest of the year (except for the week after my salon appointments). Then I don't have to decide if I want to cut layers or chop my bonelaxed ends off. 

Unless I have issues, maybe I'll keep this up until I reach WL. I just have to commit to using a trouser sock as a ponytail holder so I don't get breakage. I like the fact that it doesn't cause breakage, but I don't like that the elastic is pretty weak.


----------



## coolsista-paris

i have a  problem and need your advice. my hair has grown as i wanted (im bsb id say,or touching bsl).  my croWn texture has nothing to do With the rest of my head!
the crown is the kinkiest,shortest ,hard to deal with area.i hate that part! 

my crôwn has broken hair (from root) which is really fustrating me. it needs years to catch up te rest. i dont know how that happened.ive been gentle. 

i was thinking if cutting everything back to twa will be the best thing to do,and wiser thing to do? i think nothing is possible to grow it back :

pic (see the spaces) its like that all over the crown :





i keep thinkig of it. it hurts because ive been loving my bsb blowing in the In the wind this week........


----------



## jprayze

coolsista-paris said:


> i have a  problem and need your advice. my hair has grown as i wanted (im bsb id say,or touching bsl).  my croWn texture has nothing to do With the rest of my head!
> the crown is the kinkiest,shortest ,hard to deal with area.i hate that part!
> 
> my crôwn has broken hair (from root) which is really fustrating me. it needs years to catch up te rest. i dont know how that happened.ive been gentle.
> 
> i was thinking if cutting everything back to twa will be the best thing to do,and wiser thing to do? i think nothing is possible to grow it back :
> 
> pic (see the spaces) its like that all over the crown :
> 
> i keep thinkig of it. it hurts because ive been loving my bsb blowing in the In the wind this week........



I wouldn't cut to twa...you have made too much progress!  Just baby your crown and you could make gradual trims and try to catch it up eventually (slowly).


----------



## ojemba

Hi ladies. Last week I took a PS break because I had to attend a training for my job. My twist out looked great for the 4 days I wore it out. On Sunday I put in box braids w/out extensions. This should last 3 weeks.


----------



## coolsista-paris

jprayze said:


> I wouldn't cut to twa...you have made too much progress!  Just baby your crown and you could make gradual trims and try to catch it up eventually (slowly).



thanks for the advice. do you really think its possible to catch up? i feel like only a big chop can work. 
but then as you said ive made much progress for this fine hair to ever hit bsb/bsl !

im thinking more and more of texlaxing it. i never wear a fro (it will tangle like hell and break)! 
im still documenting on options to wear straight hair.......

this hair is a pain in the butt!


----------



## KiWiStyle

coolsista-paris said:


> i have a  problem and need your advice. my hair has grown as i wanted (im bsb id say,or touching bsl).  my croWn texture has nothing to do With the rest of my head!
> the crown is the kinkiest,shortest ,hard to deal with area.i hate that part!
> 
> my crôwn has broken hair (from root) which is really fustrating me. it needs years to catch up te rest. i dont know how that happened.ive been gentle.
> 
> i was thinking if cutting everything back to twa will be the best thing to do,and wiser thing to do? i think nothing is possible to grow it back :
> 
> pic (see the spaces) its like that all over the crown :
> 
> i keep thinkig of it. it hurts because ive been loving my bsb blowing in the In the wind this week........



I wouldn't cut it either.  If the cause of the breakage isn't resolved then it'll just do the same exact thing.  I have an area just above my nape that is short....one day I took out my magnifying mirror and noticed splits everywhere, some strands with multiple splits.  I searched and destroyed until my eyes went crossed eyed and I know there are many more.  It's wasn't about just  trimming my ends because the splits were mid strand too.  

You're going to have to determine how wide the breakage area is and maybe have someone search for end and mid-strand splits.  It's a daunting task but it has to be done.  I'm relaxed and this are was also very rough and drier than the rest if my hair. My advise is to trim it (I know, I know), go hard on M&S and keep a watchful eye on it. I'm still trying to figure out what's causing it for me, maybe mine is over processed or under processed, I'm not sure but I hope you find the cause of yours.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lurkee

coolsista-paris said:


> i have a  problem and need your advice. my hair has grown as i wanted (im bsb id say,or touching bsl).  my croWn texture has nothing to do With the rest of my head!
> the crown is the kinkiest,shortest ,hard to deal with area.i hate that part!
> 
> my crôwn has broken hair (from root) which is really fustrating me. it needs years to catch up te rest. i dont know how that happened.ive been gentle.
> 
> i was thinking if cutting everything back to twa will be the best thing to do,and wiser thing to do? i think nothing is possible to grow it back :
> 
> pic (see the spaces) its like that all over the crown :
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220411
> 
> i keep thinkig of it. it hurts because ive been loving my bsb blowing in the In the wind this week........



I agree with what KiWiStyle said. Sometimes, we have naughty areas of our hair that needs more tlc than others. I will not sacrifice the length and progress of all other parts because of it. Your hair looks great btw


----------



## polished07

coolsista-paris said:


> i have a  problem and need your advice. my hair has grown as i wanted (im bsb id say,or touching bsl).  my croWn texture has nothing to do With the rest of my head!
> the crown is the kinkiest,shortest ,hard to deal with area.i hate that part!
> 
> my crôwn has broken hair (from root) which is really fustrating me. it needs years to catch up te rest. i dont know how that happened.ive been gentle.
> 
> i was thinking if cutting everything back to twa will be the best thing to do,and wiser thing to do? i think nothing is possible to grow it back :
> 
> pic (see the spaces) its like that all over the crown :
> 
> i keep thinkig of it. it hurts because ive been loving my bsb blowing in the In the wind this week........



Don't you dare cut your hair! This happened to me but worse! I had a upart wig with a closure that I made too tight and the band pulled every hair it was against our in my front crown area ! I mean it was shiny bald traction alopecia I was devastated I started reading the traction alopecia thread and used JBCO with peppermint oil 3 times a day with massage and it started to fuzz in but not fill in so Phytospecific had a sale I saw on IG and I ordered their thinning hair treatment for coarse hair and my hair grew in after 4 weeks use it's a 12 week program and it was like 28-30 bucks on sale but my hair is short but filling in since my hair is thick I can camouflage it once I get done I will prob reorder and go back to JBCO /pep I haven't used that bc I wanted to see how the phyto worked alone here are pics:


----------



## polished07

Oh I wanted to also say that in the pics the first one is after using the JBCO for a couple months my hair was bald before it and the second pic is after 1 month of phyto I really hope this helps


----------



## mamaline

I did a dry DC and washed my hair Sunday. I blow dried it which was a total fail. I don't know if I had my hopes up too high (or maybe I did it wrong), but my blow dried hair looked just like my air dried hair. My hair still feels super soft today though. I realized that I am happy with my hair the length that is now. Of course I'd like to grow it longer, but I'm still happy right now. I get my sew-in today. I'm so nervous and excited. I haven't had a sew in in like 3 years.


----------



## GettingKinky

coolsista-paris If it were me, I wouldn't give myself a twa unless I wanted a twa. Most of your hair is so long, I would find a way to hide/disguise the short part while babying it back to health.


----------



## jprayze

polished07 said:


> Oh I wanted to also say that in the pics the first one is after using the JBCO for a couple months my hair was bald before it and the second pic is after 1 month of phyto I really hope this helps



Wow your results are phenomenal!  The phyto is the truth!


----------



## coolsista-paris

KiWiStyle
Lurkee
polished07  (thanks for the compliment  )
GettingKinky

thanks a lot for all your advice.

All right then instead of cutting back to 0 i will try to search and destroy (its gonna be hard, i have no one available to help me except hubby...i dont think he will have all the patience to s&d, although he did my trims)...

so im gonna s&d, try babying this crown like crazy. and maybe try out what you said polished07 (those products are gonna be in a try list). even my edges will like them.

im gonna need some PATIENCE, its gonna take long to catch up the rest of the length.

i now understand why it looks like i have less volume in the middle of my head when i wear it down.


----------



## KiWiStyle

coolsista-paris said:


> KiWiStyle
> Lurkee
> polished07  (thanks for the compliment  )
> GettingKinky
> 
> thanks a lot for all your advice.
> 
> All right then instead of cutting back to 0 i will try to search and destroy (its gonna be hard, i have no one available to help me except hubby...i dont think he will have all the patience to s&d, although he did my trims)...
> 
> so im gonna s&d, try babying this crown like crazy. and maybe try out what you said polished07 (those products are gonna be in a try list). even my edges will like them.
> 
> im gonna need some PATIENCE, its gonna take long to catch up the rest of the length.
> 
> i now understand why it looks like i have less volume in the middle of my head when i wear it down.



I have thin ends because of my distressed area, just imagine when my nape was jacked up too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

I'm in my 2nd month of drinking bamboo tea, anyone seeing any results yet?  hair or skin???


----------



## coolsista-paris

KiWiStyle said:


> I have thin ends because of my distressed area, just imagine when my nape was jacked up too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
in the pics you dont seem to have fine hair.it looks nice and full to me.

still trying to make up my mind (relax-texlax or stay natural when i prefer straight hair for less breakage....)


----------



## coolsista-paris

jprayze said:


> Wow your results are phenomenal! The phyto is the truth!


 
yeah phyto looks good ! see her good results


----------



## Cattypus1

coolsista-paris said:


> i have a  problem and need your advice. my hair has grown as i wanted (im bsb id say,or touching bsl).  my croWn texture has nothing to do With the rest of my head!
> the crown is the kinkiest,shortest ,hard to deal with area.i hate that part!
> 
> my crôwn has broken hair (from root) which is really fustrating me. it needs years to catch up te rest. i dont know how that happened.ive been gentle.
> 
> i was thinking if cutting everything back to twa will be the best thing to do,and wiser thing to do? i think nothing is possible to grow it back :
> 
> pic (see the spaces) its like that all over the crown :
> 
> i keep thinkig of it. it hurts because ive been loving my bsb blowing in the In the wind this week........



I had breakage in exactly the same area. I had a setback last year when I switched relaxers.  That area always got the relaxer first and therefore always was exposed the longest. I rinsed a bunch of hair down the drain at that Touchup. It took me a bit to figure out where it was coming from.  I resisted the urge to shave my head and started my HHJ.  It is growing in quite nicely and since I'm mostly in twist outs or Bantu knot outs you can't tell how thin my ends look.  I've also changed where I start applying my relaxers.  It will grow back. The trick is to find a style at doesn't call attention to he crown.


----------



## NikkiQ

Had a pretty good wash day. Decided to try something new. Did my usual shampoo,DC,and detangle. But instead of Celies, I applied my leave in and sealed my ends with this Nubian Heritage butter that has been sitting in my stash for a while now, put my hair in 4 big twists for a few hours, then slapped my hair in a bun. My hair is SOOOOoooo soft! Can't wait to see what it'll be like tomorrow when it fully dries.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

So after farting around in the SL thread they got me thinking of trying to do a roller set.  I havent done one since I was w'hip length so I dunno if I'll even know how to manage with out contorting me self around lol. I'm used to have plenty of hair to work with and being this length just has be confused as to what I can do.  I still havent even tried a bun because I dont want to disappoint my self.  I guess I traumatized my self a bit when I tried my first pony tail and failed lmao


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

By the way...  Any one want a really bad kitten before I choke him?!?!?  OMG!!!!


----------



## growbaby

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> By the way...  Any one want a really bad kitten before I choke him?!?!?  OMG!!!!



LOL only if you'll trade for an even worse 1 yr old pup!


----------



## NikkiQ

Heyyy...what is going on with these unruly fur babies?? 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## growbaby

NikkiQ said:


> Heyyy...what is going on with these unruly fur babies??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



They're evil I tell ya! Lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

growbaby said:


> They're evil I tell ya! Lol



That is exactly it!!!  I swear while I'm at work someone is giving this cat crack!!!  And when I finally taught him scratching is a no no, he starts biting!!!  He is my first cat.  I'm a dog person.  I've had a dog non-stop since I was 16.  I get them and they get me.  I lost my mind getting this kitten.

Now I'm stuck with this crack head for the next 12-15 years!!!!  My goodness!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

The bun held up in my sleep yall! I made it loose enough where it could move around if it wanted to. Hair is still super soft. I think I like this new routine instead of braiding it up just to take it down to bun the next day.


----------



## growbaby

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> That is exactly it!!!  I swear while I'm at work someone is giving this cat crack!!!  And when I finally taught him scratching is a no no, he starts biting!!!  He is my first cat.  I'm a dog person.  I've had a dog non-stop since I was 16.  I get them and they get me.  I lost my mind getting this kitten.
> 
> Now I'm stuck with this crack head for the next 12-15 years!!!!  My goodness!!!!



LOL CRACKHEAD hahaha. My pup is just too smart for his own good so he gets bored easily and does stuff he knows he's not supposed to, I.e. climb on tables n eat children's dinners, territorial peeing, getting into the trash. Chewing up all my expensive panties!! ... Woosah, hopefully his behavior changes a little after I fix him.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Decided to take a random texture pic of how my wash n go looks after I texlaxed.


----------



## KiWiStyle

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Decided to take a random texture pic of how my wash n go looks after I texlaxed.



Nice!!  Do you smooth your hair while texlaxing with you hands or a comb OR just let the relaxer sit before rinsing?  

SincerelyBeautiful

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

KiWiStyle said:


> Nice!!  Do you smooth your hair while texlaxing with you hands or a comb OR just let the relaxer sit before rinsing?
> 
> SincerelyBeautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle 
Thanks  I apply with an applicator brush and I smooth with my hands only. I smooth each section for about 20-25 seconds then rinse all the relaxer out.


----------



## KiWiStyle

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> KiWiStyle
> Thanks  I apply with an applicator brush and I smooth with my hands only. I smooth each section for about 20-25 seconds then rinse all the relaxer out.



Thanks...how many sections do you make?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FroFab

Maintaining these braids with Loreal Sulfate Free Camilia leave in conditioner and castor oil sealant daily.  I love castor oil.  My only worry is if the pool has been doing anything to my strands.  I got the chlorine shampoo and all but it seems too harsh to use everyday so I generally try to just rinse or use a mild poo in needed.  I'm just keeping track of how my ends feel since those are loose for about an inch or two. Between exercising and going to the pool/beach I hope these braids are the right thing.


----------



## Killahkurlz

NikkiQ said:


> The bun held up in my sleep yall! I made it loose enough where it could move around if it wanted to. Hair is still super soft. I think I like this new routine instead of braiding it up just to take it down to bun the next day.



What kind of bun?


----------



## daae

New braids.


----------



## NikkiQ

Killahkurlz said:


> What kind of bun?



Just a regular old sock bun 



Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Mjon912

Hey ladies, I've been rocking braids for a while now, I wash, blow dry or air dry and braid and leave them for about 2weeks, undo and wash again... I want to try to wash my hair with the braids in them, let it dry and then redo the braids... Does anyone have any tips, oh and I'm 1 yr into my transition to natural if that makes a difference


----------



## NikkiQ

Mjon912 since you're gonna redo them after you wash them and won't really worry about them frizzing up too much, I would just do the same routine you do when you wash your hair loose. To make it easier though, you can always dilute some shampoo in a squeeze bottle with water. That way you can get to your scalp easier.


----------



## jprayze

Nice braids daae!  

Right now I'm trying to decide what style braids I am getting!  I'm thinking a medium box braid.


----------



## Cattypus1

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> That is exactly it!!!  I swear while I'm at work someone is giving this cat crack!!!  And when I finally taught him scratching is a no no, he starts biting!!!  He is my first cat.  I'm a dog person.  I've had a dog non-stop since I was 16.  I get them and they get me.  I lost my mind getting this kitten.
> 
> Now I'm stuck with this crack head for the next 12-15 years!!!!  My goodness!!!!



Girl, you are cracking me up!  I have a crazy kitty too. He jumped up on top of my shower door while I was in the shower and wouldn't get off. He's mostly good though...I have one of those giant cages for when he's not. If I catch him in my living room or up on my table or counters he goes to jail...my DH calls him Otis when he is in jail...LOL


----------



## lamaria211

Been bunning all week. just moisturized with SSI honey rinse condish and sealed with coconut oil. now im rocking a baggy


----------



## daae

jprayze

Thank you!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> Girl, you are cracking me up!  I have a crazy kitty too. He jumped up on top of my shower door while I was in the shower and wouldn't get off. He's mostly good though...I have one of those giant cages for when he's not. If I catch him in my living room or up on my table or counters he goes to jail...my DH calls him Otis when he is in jail...LOL



LOL!!  Tell Otis, SUP with the head nod, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

I just bought grapeseed oil. I'm going to start mixing it into my AOHSR for dry DCing. and using it to seal instead of EVOO.  I hope ceramides live up to all the hype. 

I just received my order of AOHSR from vitacost, it's 44% off!


----------



## NikkiQ

Took the bun down, LOC'd the hair, and put it in 2 big braids. Same ish, different day 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Cattypus1 said:


> Girl, you are cracking me up!  I have a crazy kitty too. He jumped up on top of my shower door while I was in the shower and wouldn't get off. He's mostly good though...I have one of those giant cages for when he's not. If I catch him in my living room or up on my table or counters he goes to jail...my DH calls him Otis when he is in jail...LOL




Lol mine is named Moshi.  I got him a kitty jail too now!  Driving me up the wall!  My brother calls him Dennis the menace lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

I keep forgetting to try and put my hair in a bun and see if I can actually do one lol.

I swear I dont have enough hair to even be in this challenge but people insisted I do.  I dont know if its hair anorexia or what but I cant do ANYTHING with my hair but do wng and wear it in a pony tail.

I think I'd feel handicapped if I even tried to braid it lol


----------



## Cattypus1

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Lol mine is named Moshi.  I got him a kitty jail too now!  Driving me up the wall!  My brother calls him Dennis the menace lol



His real name is Snowshoe (big paws) he's really a big sweetie pie.  I hope Moshi learns how to behave...they are really pitiful in jail.


----------



## Cattypus1

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I keep forgetting to try and put my hair in a bun and see if I can actually do one lol.
> 
> I swear I dont have enough hair to even be in this challenge but people insisted I do.  I dont know if its hair anorexia or what but I cant do ANYTHING with my hair but do wng and wear it in a pony tail.
> 
> I think I'd feel handicapped if I even tried to braid it lol



I'm APL and my buns look anorexic. Can't do em.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

growbaby said:


> LOL CRACKHEAD hahaha. My pup is just too smart for his own good so he gets bored easily and does stuff he knows he's not supposed to, I.e. climb on tables n eat children's dinners, territorial peeing, getting into the trash. Chewing up all my expensive panties!! ... Woosah, hopefully his behavior changes a little after I fix him.



@growbaby I'm not gonna lie to you... The dog I got when I was 16 had a thing for the Vicki secrets til the day she died.  IJS

Some habits they just stick with lol.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Cattypus1 said:


> His real name is Snowshoe (big paws) he's really a big sweetie pie.  I hope Moshi learns how to behave...they are really pitiful in jail.



Yeah, when he's in jail he shouts for the warden then falls asleep lol.  he actually about to go to jail right now!  He needs to be happy he's adorable when he's being good lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm APL and my buns look anorexic. Can't do em.




Glad I'm not alone in this lol


----------



## Mjon912

NikkiQ have you done this, did you end up with tangles and knots when taking the braids out?


----------



## NikkiQ

Mjon912 said:


> NikkiQ have you done this, did you end up with tangles and knots when taking the braids out?



Yes I've done it before especially when my hair was cornrowed and I wanted to keep them in for weeks so I can wear my wigs. Never really had any problems with it. I just made sure that I used some condish with some good slip in the shower, rinsed it out and took them down one at a time to detangle with leave in and braid right back up.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I just finished my pre-relaxer wash and I'm exhausted, it took forever and a day to detangle. My hair seems to be in pretty good condition but I think I lost more hair than usual.  I made 16 weeks post today and I'm so over this wig and ready to relax!!  

Here is my hair ball...is yours larger or smaller??
View attachment 220571

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

GettingKinky said:


> I just bought grapeseed oil. I'm going to start mixing it into my AOHSR for dry DCing. and using it to seal instead of EVOO.  I hope ceramides live up to all the hype.
> 
> I just received my order of AOHSR from vitacost, it's 44% off!



GettingKinky I really like GSO. Gives a great shine. I want to try safflower because I think it has higher ceramide content. 

And Great on that deal!


As for me, I just oiled my scalp with NJor's Growth oil, sprayed some Hairveda Hydrasilica Mist and sealed that in with a little Hairveda Green Tea Butter. I'm under a baggy for the rest of the night.


----------



## GettingKinky

KiWiStyle that hairball is smaller than my usual amount. I think you're doing really well. 

I've been damp bunning for the past two days and my hair feels so moisturized. I'm going to try and keep this going but maybe every third day I'll do a dry bun to give my hair some time to dry.


----------



## Seamonster

Here are some more twist length check pics


----------



## Guinan

KiWiStyle said:


> I just finished my pre-relaxer wash and I'm exhausted, it took forever and a day to detangle. My hair seems to be in pretty good condition but I think I lost more hair than usual.  I made 16 weeks post today and I'm so over this wig and ready to relax!!
> 
> Here is my hair ball...is yours larger or smaller??
> View attachment 220571
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Mine is wayyyyyy larger.


----------



## Guinan

Checking in! This week has been hectic due to work. I just finished taking out my braids. I plan on detangling, DC & then braid my hair for a braid out. I also think I'm going to flat iron my hair this weekend.


----------



## deedoswell

GettingKinky said:


> KiWiStyle that *hairball is smaller than my usual amount. I think you're doing really well.
> *
> I've been damp bunning for the past two days and my hair feels so moisturized. I'm going to try and keep this going but maybe every third day I'll do a dry bun to give my hair some time to dry.



I agree!  Same here.  On wash day mine is about twice that!


----------



## Froreal3

Checking in: Tonight I will try to wash my hair. I've been under the weather, so I haven't done anything to it except oil my scalp and m&s every other day. I want to get a DC in.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Thanks ladies for answering!  I guess I'm getting paranoid in the last days of my stretch, I need to woo-sah.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## g.lo

I took down my Marley twist after 3 weeks!! My hair was so matted omg.Well, I guess I have to look for another type of protective style!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Thanks ladies for answering!  I guess I'm getting paranoid in the last days of my stretch, I need to woo-sah.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I have a confession to make.  I've been super lazy with my hair except for massaging my hairline and applying castor oil.

I haven't washed my hair in three weeks.  It's in 8 twists with two flat twists on the frontal perimeter of my head. I've been moisturizing when I think of it and sealing by using castor oil on my ends. Yesterday, I took each twist down to remove shed hair at first by hand... but as my hair is getting longer, finger detangling doesn't seem to be thorough enough. What I mean is, I don't get them all and they get wrapped around my hair  so I've started using aTangle Teaser. VERY gently and in small sections as I have fine hair. I ended up with a golfball sized loose ball of shed hair. I got up to the roots so I should be good for a bit. I'll report again later on how well it does over time. 

I just started using NJoy oil on my scalp again with overnight baggying. I like the oil but I've realized that when I'm heavy handed with it, I itch. But when I'm light handed with it, I don't seem to have any problems. I just started using this during the week so I won't be able to go for so long without washing. I think that I will straighten on my birthday or anniversary.


----------



## growbaby

I've had my hair in 6 plaits since Sunday  that's a record for me. I've been moisturizing them 2x a day with my liquid mixture and then covering the ends with cantu leave-in conditioner. I plan on taking them out either tomorrow night or Saturday morning.


----------



## Lurkee

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks ladies for answering!  I guess I'm getting paranoid in the last days of my stretch, I need to woo-sah.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Will you be self relaxing KiWiStyle? Like others said the hair ball is tiny.


----------



## Lurkee

growbaby said:


> I've had my hair in 6 plaits since Sunday  that's a record for me. I've been moisturizing them 2x a day with my liquid mixture and then covering the ends with cantu leave-in conditioner. I plan on taking them out either tomorrow night or Saturday morning.



growbaby, how are you wearing your hair out if you have plaits in them?


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> I just finished my pre-relaxer wash and I'm exhausted, it took forever and a day to detangle. My hair seems to be in pretty good condition but I think I lost more hair than usual.  I made 16 weeks post today and I'm so over this wig and ready to relax!!
> 
> Here is my hair ball...is yours larger or smaller??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It depends on how patient I am...if I'm good then smaller or about the same size, if I'm bad and rush through the detangle then forget a out it...I'll snatch my own head bald!


----------



## growbaby

Lurkee said:


> growbaby, how are you wearing your hair out if you have plaits in them?



Honestly, haven't really left the house lol. The few times I did I just quickly threw on my 1/2 wig (over my satin bonnet) and had the front of the wig relatively close to my hairline (about 2-3 inches away) and covered where my hair and the wig meets with a headband.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> It depends on how patient I am...if I'm good then smaller or about the same size, if I'm bad and rush through the detangle then forget a out it...I'll snatch my own head bald!



Girl you don't snatch it bald, LMBO!!  I feel like I was sliding tons of long strands out my head, I was like whole-up!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Can't believe it's only been 3 weeks since my last protein treatment. Next one will be done at 6 weeks with maybe another inch or so cut off. My ends seem to be doing a lot better since I've been babying the crap out of them.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Cattypus1 said:


> I had breakage in exactly the same area. I had a setback last year when I switched relaxers.  That area always got the relaxer first and therefore always was exposed the longest. I rinsed a bunch of hair down the drain at that Touchup. It took me a bit to figure out where it was coming from.  I resisted the urge to shave my head and started my HHJ.  It is growing in quite nicely and since I'm mostly in twist outs or Bantu knot outs you can't tell how thin my ends look.  I've also changed where I start applying my relaxers.  It will grow back. The trick is to find a style at doesn't call attention to he crown.




oh my goodness! ive just thought of this but i always wear my bun at the same spot. at work we are forced to wear a chignon/bun.
i wonder if it has something to do With this extreme breakage?

im gonna need to force muself on weaves at Work...no protective style is tolerated at work (braids not allowed but i do them anyway-what are they gonna do,fire me? nope )

i Will search and destroy tonight or on sunday.

im happy that you found your solution and that its growing back fine.
i hope i can fix this extreme breakage :-/


----------



## Guinan

My hair still has too much protein. So tonight I plan on DC overnight with HH & hempseed oil. I plan on flat ironing my hair on Sunday to see if there is any damage from the braids & the protein overload. It doesn't seem to be; as I haven't had an increase of breakage. My hair just feels hard & dry, even when it's wet. I will def only do protein once a month, instead of weekly.

What do y'all ladies do when u have too much protein?


----------



## Guinan

g.lo said:


> I took down my Marley twist after 3 weeks!! My hair was so matted omg.Well, I guess I have to look for another type of protective style!



I just took down my marley twists too! I had alittle matting but it wasnt too bad. I think what helped was that I M&S with AVJ & avocado oil while my hair was in the twists. Another thing that helped was that as I was taking down the twists, I oiled my hands and hair with olive oil.


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> My hair still has too much protein. So tonight I plan on DC overnight with HH & hempseed oil. I plan on flat ironing my hair on Sunday to see if there is any damage from the braids & the protein overload. It doesn't seem to be; as I haven't had an increase of breakage. My hair just feels hard & dry, even when it's wet. I will def only do protein once a month, instead of weekly.
> 
> What do y'all ladies do when u have too much protein?



I usually bump up the moisture to balance it out. M&S daily if not twice daily. DC with a super moisturizing condish like SE megasilk moisture treatment or any Curl Junkir DC.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Jobwright

pelohello said:


> My hair still has too much protein. So tonight I plan on DC overnight with HH & hempseed oil. I plan on flat ironing my hair on Sunday to see if there is any damage from the braids & the protein overload. It doesn't seem to be; as I haven't had an increase of breakage. My hair just feels hard & dry, even when it's wet. I will def only do protein once a month, instead of weekly.
> 
> What do y'all ladies do when u have too much protein?



If your hair and scalp can tolerate Scurl, it helped me a lot when I was approaching protein overload.  I baggied with it so my hair stayed damp for several hours.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Jobwright said:


> If your hair and scalp can tolerate Scurl, it helped me a lot when I was approaching protein overload.  I baggied with it so my hair stayed damp for several hours.



I agree, S-Curl has my hair super moist even if I just put it on my NG. It will pull moisture from your mouth if it has to.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

coolsista-paris said:


> oh my goodness! ive just thought of this but i always wear my bun at the same spot. at work we are forced to wear a chignon/bun.
> i wonder if it has something to do With this extreme breakage?
> 
> im gonna need to force muself on weaves at Work...no protective style is tolerated at work (braids not allowed but i do them anyway-what are they gonna do,fire me? nope )
> 
> i Will search and destroy tonight or on sunday.
> 
> im happy that you found your solution and that its growing back fine.
> i hope i can fix this extreme breakage :-/



I had to stop bunning for that very reason.  The guy who cuts my hair always knew when I had been wearing a pony tail and exactly which position. Good luck on your S&D.


----------



## GettingKinky

I was lazy 2 nights ago and M&S'd my ends with just water and EVOO and they came out crunchy :-(

Last night I did the full LOC on my ends and they came out great!  I don't know why I tried to save 2 seconds by skipping the C step. Never again


----------



## NikkiQ

You better not go the short route again GettingKinky


----------



## daae

Wrong thread.


----------



## ImanAdero

I see I have a number of split ends in the back, altjough none SO bad that they will ruin all progress. After I take these braids down ( which I've already started doing lol), I'll trim my hair myself and deep condition my hair like nobody's business. 

I did take one out to do a pull test lol. I'll show y'all (my boobs actually look bigger 0_0)


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

This must be the months of "ends issues".  I did a light dusting last week and will clip the remainder (S & D) after I relax my hair tonight and henna (if I can stay awake long enough to both).  My braids were looking stringy and fuzzy by the ends, so I had to cut off about a 1/2" and a bit more in some places.  Hopefully, I will make that up and then some after this 9 week relaxer tonight.

Let's keep it growing ladies--this is just a temporary setback to make a MAJOR comeback!!

You ladies look great!  I must slow down (I've just moved) and come through more often.


----------



## Froreal3

I finally washed my hair this morning after about two weeks in my ratty twists. I used Naturelle Grow Lemon Detox and it got my oil buildup pretty well. I did a quick 10 minute DC and then left in NG Moisturizer, sealed with GSO. Felt great to finally have a clean scalp and hair. I'm about to put in some flat twists in front and medium twists in the back.


----------



## NikkiQ

ImanAdero looking good there. Can't wait to see a length check in the back. You're probably inching close to MBL by now

KaramelDiva1978 yeah we've been having a string of ends issues up in here, but you're right...we're all gonna bounce back from it very soon. Excited to see length checks from everyone at the end of next month. Well those of you who choose to. I likes my hair porn! 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## polished07

Finally put my hair in mini braids ill keep these in for about 3-4 weeks and then take down and repeat! I'm itching to start using heat back in my regimen but I'm gonna stay on task the goal is BSL by Dec so Ill stay focused if anything ill prob tension blow dry on low heat/ cool before braiding back up to introduce heat stretching to my hair I think I wanna wear it straight this winter we shall see though


----------



## NikkiQ

Sounds like a good plan polished07 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Guinan

I'm about to start my finger detangling process. Hopefully I'll be done in 2hrs. Then I plan on DC w/ alittle salt to help with the protein overload.

HHJ ladies


----------



## NikkiQ

Being super hair lazy today. I'm still rockin the big braids and silk scarf right now  Tomorrow is yet another beach day so I'll take it down tomorrow. Maybe let the curls be free for a bit. I've noticed that since I wear my hair up so much when we go out, the sun has lightened my hair up big time.


----------



## GettingKinky

It's Saturday and I'm wearing a big bushy ponytail


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Last nite I pre pooed with EVOO and this morning i cowashed with Aussie Moist. I also did the Aphogee 2 min. I did a DC with added oils and honey under a plastic cap for an hour and after rinsing and air drying about 50% I applied Cantu leave in and put it up in a damp bun. I will moisturize and seal tonite as usual and put into twists until in the morning.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm making the commitment to using trouser socks as ponytail holders. I've said it before, but this time I'm serious. I'm tossing all my goody rubber bands today.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

GettingKinky said:


> It's Saturday and I'm wearing a big bushy ponytail




I LOVE IT!!!!  I cant wait to be there!!! :notworthy


----------



## jprayze

Washed my hair in the shower and grabbed a hold of something touching back and it was my hair!  lol. Jumped out to look in the mirror and I'm about an inch beyond APL in the back.  Braids installed in 2 weeks and I can't wait to see my flat ironed hair after the braids come out 

I'm drinking bamboo tea, taking my vits, sulfur oil on my scalp and also using MN.  Something is working!  Hmmm am I missing anything?


----------



## GettingKinky

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I LOVE IT!!!!  I cant wait to be there!!! :notworthy



Thanks!


----------



## GettingKinky

jprayze your hair grows so fast!  I'm green with envy.


----------



## jprayze

[USER=377491]GettingKinky[/USER];18837721 said:
			
		

> jprayze your hair grows so fast!  I'm green with envy.



I want your ponytail!


----------



## Onhergrind09

Sooooo....I got bored with my hair and there wasn't much I could do to it but henna and cut it.....so, that's exactly what I did  . I took off three inches most places except for the front sides where I took off 4-4.5 inches, I forgot how nice blunt ends look, I'm enjoying it! I'm now a smidgen past full APL and plan to make it back to BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## bajandoc86

I been so MIA....work has been kicking my BUTT. 

Hope all you ladies are going great!


----------



## GettingKinky

Onhergrind09 said:


> Sooooo....I got bored with my hair and there wasn't much I could do to it but henna and cut it.....so, that's exactly what I did  . I took off three inches most places except for the front sides where I took off 4-4.5 inches, I forgot how nice blunt ends look, I'm enjoying it! I'm now a smidgen past full APL and plan to make it back to BSL by the end of the year.



I love your cut!! I may cut mine in the front like that. You wear your bra super low... You'll be a normal bra wearer's BSL in no time.


----------



## polished07

jprayze said:


> Washed my hair in the shower and grabbed a hold of something touching back and it was my hair!  lol. Jumped out to look in the mirror and I'm about an inch beyond APL in the back.  Braids installed in 2 weeks and I can't wait to see my flat ironed hair after the braids come out
> 
> I'm drinking bamboo tea, taking my vits, sulfur oil on my scalp and also using MN.  Something is working!  Hmmm am I missing anything?



Do tell about the bamboo tea?! After my move I have some making up to do for the last month not taking my vits like I should


----------



## GettingKinky

I added grapeseed oil to my AOHSR dry DC. There are so many benefits I wish I had started doing this sooner. 
-- it thins the HSR so it's faster and easier to apply
--the bottle of HSR will last longer
--more slip so detangling was faster and easier
--I added ceramides to my reggie

I'm just a happy camper all around. I hope I still like it after I wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Froreal3

^^You will start seeing that great ceramide shine. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Guinan

Protein overload has gone bye-bye!!! My hair feels sooo good & looks sooo much better. I had to go back to my old favs which was HH hello hydration, queen Helene, shea butter, coconut oil & shea moisture deep conditioning mask. I mixed that all together & then added 2 tablespoon of sea salt. I was going to flat iron my hair, but I think I will wait. I want to do a couple more cowashes next week, plus I'm going to ocean city, Maryland next weekend & I know I'll be getting my hair wet.


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> Washed my hair in the shower and grabbed a hold of something touching back and it was my hair!  lol. Jumped out to look in the mirror and I'm about an inch beyond APL in the back.  Braids installed in 2 weeks and I can't wait to see my flat ironed hair after the braids come out
> 
> I'm drinking bamboo tea, taking my vits, sulfur oil on my scalp and also using MN.  Something is working!  Hmmm am I missing anything?



Dang ur hair grows fast!!! What Vits r u taking? I think I need to start using my mn again


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> Protein overload has gone bye-bye!!! My hair feels sooo good & looks sooo much better. I had to go back to my old favs which was HH hello hydration, queen Helene, shea butter, coconut oil & shea moisture deep conditioning mask. I mixed that all together & then added 2 tablespoon of sea salt. I was going to flat iron my hair, but I think I will wait. I want to do a couple more cowashes next week, plus I'm going to ocean city, Maryland next weekend & I know I'll be getting my hair wet.



Glad that worked for you! It saved my hair a year ago. I tell anyone that has that issue to try it.


----------



## KiWiStyle

It's official ladies, I'm just now reaching full APL.  I am no longer in denial, I'm ok with where my hair currently is and I've realized I have to take a step backwards because at this rate, BSL isn't happening for me this year.  I cut about an half inch yesterday and will probably cut another half if I can muster the nerve.  

Here are the results from yesterday's relaxer.  
View attachment 220929

I'm  nor happy or sad that it appears that I have very little growth, it is what it is.  I've been pushing and sweating to the finish line with you ladies to somehow only tricking my mind into believing I've reached the finish line every December.  

You ladies have been wonderful and I'll still hop over here to see your progress and congratulate graduates. Good luck ladies....I'm off to find my place in my journey to WL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> It's official ladies, I'm just now reaching full APL.  I am no longer in denial, I'm ok with where my hair currently is and I've realized I have to take a step backwards because at this rate, BSL isn't happening for me this year.  I cut about an half inch yesterday and will probably cut another half if I can muster the nerve.
> 
> Here are the results from yesterday's relaxer.
> 
> I'm  nor happy or sad that it appears that I have very little growth, it is what it is.  I've been pushing and sweating to the finish line with you ladies to somehow only tricking my mind into believing I've reached the finish line every December.
> 
> You ladies have been wonderful and I'll still hop over here to see your progress and congratulate graduates. Good luck ladies....I'm off to find my place in my journey to WL!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You are indeed my hair twin!  Your hair looks great...I've been having a hair meltdown since I did my touchup weeks ago. I recognize that I won't make BSL anytime soon.  Maybe next year...


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> You are indeed my hair twin!  Your hair looks great...I've been having a hair meltdown since I did my touchup weeks ago. I recognize that I won't make BSL anytime soon.  Maybe next year...



Thanks and yes we are hair twins indeed!  I'll meet you in the BSL 2014 challenge (rolls eyes).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

Cattypus1 said:


> I had to stop bunning for that very reason.  The guy who cuts my hair always knew when I had been wearing a pony tail and exactly which position. Good luck on your S&D.



im really gonna need to look for a decent ps at work. the bun was easy and fast to do.

 i wish i can weave on myself..


----------



## coolsista-paris

GettingKinky said:


> It's Saturday and I'm wearing a big bushy ponytail



i love it!!!


----------



## Lurkee

Cattypus1 said:


> You are indeed my hair twin!  Your hair looks great...I've been having a hair meltdown since I did my touchup weeks ago. I recognize that I won't make BSL anytime soon.  Maybe next year...





KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks and yes we are hair twins indeed!  I'll meet you in the BSL 2014 challenge (rolls eyes).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Cattypus1, KiWiStyle, I will also be joining you ladies in BSL 2014. But don't leave yet  

I first reached APL about June last year and over a year later I am still APL. I started my hair journey Feb 2011 with thin NL hair and 2.5 years later, I am still APL!!! I don't know if it my growth rate or being scissor happy but what I do know is that my hair keeps looking better. My hemline is also thickening up. This journey is lifelong for me. Our hair will keep growing ladies


----------



## GettingKinky

Is it wrong that I use goo gobs of AOGPB because I don't really like it and just want to finish the bottle as soon as possible. 

I'm a little sad about it as I was hoping this would become my main conditioner but it doesn't do anything great for my hair and I don't like the smell. :-(

KiWiStyle- why do you need to cut more hair?  Do you have split ends?


----------



## jprayze

[USER=31679 said:
			
		

> polished07[/USER];18837975]Do tell about the bamboo tea?! After my move I have some making up to do for the last month not taking my vits like I should


 
It's a really good source of silica!  And I like getting it in a tea versus taking another vitamin.  Also good for weight loss just because I can drink it without sweetener, so its a good sub for other morning drinks.  I drink 1 cup twice (I re-steep the same tea bag) about 5 days a week; I started in June.  No really noticeable differences in my hair as my whole regi is pretty tight, so I can't distinguish any noticeable difference.  I think my nails are growing healthy and I've been totally neglecting them.  I like it as a tea rinse after ORS hair mayo-- my hair felt amazing and strong.


----------



## jprayze

Lurkee You are totally right...your hair is looking better and healthier as you continue this journey.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I bit off more than I can chew with BSL.  But I will still hang out here to be certain.

When is the next length check in?  I try to do it with challenge schedules instead of on my own randomly or I will length check every 20min lol


----------



## keranikki

I cut my hair again. I was so tired of my raggedy ends. It wasn't getting any better no matter how much I dusted. I pretty much cut all of my progress off, so I'm back to where I started at the beginning of this challenge. .. well sort of. Right now my hair is awesome! It looks healthier, thicker, and I have fewer layers. My hair is so manageable! I may not make BSL, but my hair will be at its healthiest because of this challenge and the wonderful ladies in here! Thanks for all of the advice. I will continue to lurk in here from time to time.


----------



## Cattypus1

keranikki said:


> I cut my hair again. I was so tired of my raggedy ends. It wasn't getting any better no matter how much I dusted. I pretty much cut all of my progress off, so I'm back to where I started at the beginning of this challenge. .. well sort of. Right now my hair is awesome! It looks healthier, thicker, and I have fewer layers. My hair is so manageable! I may not make BSL, but my hair will be at its healthiest because of this challenge and the wonderful ladies in here! Thanks for all of the advice. I will continue to lurk in here from time to time.



I did the same thing myself today...join the club.  See you in MBL2014.  My thin ends will be gone, baby, gone!


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> Is it wrong that I use goo gobs of AOGPB because I don't really like it and just want to finish the bottle as soon as possible.
> 
> I'm a little sad about it as I was hoping this would become my main conditioner but it doesn't do anything great for my hair and I don't like the smell. :-(
> 
> KiWiStyle- why do you need to cut more hair?  Do you have split ends?



No my ends are in pretty good shape but this is why I'm cutting:
View attachment 221007

Aesthetically it looks bad to me.  I'll most likely not cut anymore until the fall because I go hard on protective styling anyway so no one will see it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angel of the North

pelohello said:


> My hair still has too much protein. So tonight I plan on DC overnight with HH & hempseed oil. I plan on flat ironing my hair on Sunday to see if there is any damage from the braids & the protein overload. It doesn't seem to be; as I haven't had an increase of breakage. My hair just feels hard & dry, even when it's wet. I will def only do protein once a month, instead of weekly.
> 
> What do y'all ladies do when u have too much protein?



*


NikkiQ said:



			I usually bump up the moisture to balance it out. M&S daily if not twice daily. DC with a super moisturizing condish like SE megasilk moisture treatment or any Curl Junkir DC.
		
Click to expand...

*
^^^This is what I do



pelohello said:


> Protein overload has gone bye-bye!!! My hair feels sooo good & looks sooo much better. I had to go back to my old favs which was HH hello hydration, queen Helene, shea butter, coconut oil & shea moisture deep conditioning mask. I mixed that all together & then added 2 tablespoon of sea salt. I was going to flat iron my hair, but I think I will wait. I want to do a couple more cowashes next week, plus I'm going to ocean city, Maryland next weekend & I know I'll be getting my hair wet.



pelohello Glad to hear you've sorted out your protein overload. What are the benefits of using sea salt?


----------



## NikkiQ

What in THE world is going on??? I'm gone for the day and people are dropping out the challenge??! Ohhhh this is no bueno!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## yoli184

Cattypus1 said:


> I did the same thing myself today...join the club.  See you in MBL2014.  My thin ends will be gone, baby, gone!




I cut 2 inches off myself thus wont make it to BSL this year (need 3 inches).....unless I get a major growth spurt..
But I just Couldnt stand those bone straight ends anymore. I'm a little over an inch away from APL.  hair is looking full and healthy...


----------



## Guinan

Angel of the North said:


> *
> 
> ^^^This is what I do
> 
> 
> 
> pelohello Glad to hear you've sorted out your protein overload. What are the benefits of using sea salt?*


*

I think the salt breaks up the protein.*


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> What in THE world is going on??? I'm gone for the day and people are dropping out the challenge??! Ohhhh this is no bueno!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



It's like yesterday was National BSL drop out day. Must be something in the air...


----------



## Cattypus1

GettingKinky said:


> It's like yesterday was National BSL drop out day. Must be something in the air...



I think it was more like get a grip and come back to earth day...unless I can get 4 inches by December then I'm out...doesn't mean I won't stop doing the do.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Lurkee said:


> Cattypus1, KiWiStyle, I will also be joining you ladies in BSL 2014. But don't leave yet
> 
> I first reached APL about June last year and over a year later I am still APL. I started my hair journey Feb 2011 with thin NL hair and 2.5 years later, I am still APL!!! I don't know if it my growth rate or being scissor happy but what I do know is that my hair keeps looking better. My hemline is also thickening up. This journey is lifelong for me. Our hair will keep growing ladies



Lurkee you're right it really is a life long journey and this is why I'm not making a big deal about cutting my see thru hemline.  I am making progress but not at the rate to positively keep up with this challenge.  The little engine that could..Can't.  I'm still going to post here because I really like you gals I just can't anymore, my expectations were way to high.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JosieLynn

So are there any people that MBL is actually before they reach BSL? Just did the measuring not too long ago and I'm basically at MBL now because my torso is 20-21" and my hair is 10-11" now and BSL is at least another 2". I was kinda shocked by this info but wanted to know were there others with my short torso issue because I feel like it will feel like forever if my next length goal is WL with no goal inbtween BSL


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> I did the same thing myself today...join the club.  See you in MBL2014.  My thin ends will be gone, baby, gone!



Make that 3 of us...what good is long hair if it doesn't look the best when it's straight and down. You do mean BSL 2014, right?!??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

yoli184 said:


> I cut 2 inches off myself thus wont make it to BSL this year (need 3 inches).....unless I get a major growth spurt..
> But I just Couldnt stand those bone straight ends anymore. I'm a little over an inch away from APL.  hair is looking full and healthy...



Hey buddy, you too?!?  I hate that we have to cut our progress but I'm happy I'm not going thru it alone...we'll get there.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> What in THE world is going on??? I'm gone for the day and people are dropping out the challenge??! Ohhhh this is no bueno!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



*** holds hand up with head down in shame *** 

It was me, I started the whole thing.  I think my post gave other stragglers the nerve to openly acknowledge the ugly truth too.  I really wanted to take this challenge all the way to WL with you ladies.  I feel like a kid transferring to a new school and making new friends, it just doesn't feel right but it has to be done.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

BSL is a lofty goal because we are going (at least for some of us) where have never been, but we will ALL get there.  We do have these challenges, but of course we can't also reach our hair goals in the confines of a calendar year.  I think that some will make both BSL and MBL in 2014 because those goals can be so close and subjective.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> Make that 3 of us...what good is long hair if it doesn't look the best when it's straight and down. You do mean BSL 2014, right?!??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



LMBO...Bigtime TYPO!


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> *** holds hand up with head down in shame ***
> 
> It was me, I started the whole thing.  I think my post gave other stragglers the nerve to openly acknowledge the ugly truth too.  I really wanted to take this challenge all the way to WL with you ladies.  I feel like a kid transferring to a new school and making new friends, it just doesn't feel right but it has to be done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


The Ugly Truth indeed...LOL...I'm glad I can still laugh about it!


----------



## mamaline

I'm also going to have to join the BSL 2014 challenge. I think I'll make BSL this year, but I really need a good trim so I won't be BSL for long.


----------



## GettingKinky

I have a tiny thin (maybe bald) spot on my hairline.  It's right around where I used to part my hair. I guess I need to order some JBCO and see if I can get it to fill in. :-(


----------



## keranikki

GettingKinky said:


> I have a tiny thin (maybe bald) spot on my hairline.  It's right around where I used to part my hair. I guess I need to order some JBCO and see if I can get it to fill in. :-(



It will in time. For now and forever, I would switch my parts every few days. Using the same part for a long period of time causes the area to thin a little, making it a permanent part.


----------



## Killahkurlz

Yesterday I spritzed my twists with my water mix then sealed with my shea butter mix, then did 4 bantu knots to stretch my hair. Then  Oil massaged my hair with jbco.and tea tree then hung over my bed upside down for a few minutes.  
Today I did the massage inversion thing again.  I'm experimenting.  Hair is still slightly damp in bantu knots so I've put a conditioning cap on then put my scarf back on.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks and yes we are hair twins indeed! I'll meet you in the BSL 2014 challenge (rolls eyes).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
*hint *hint NikkiQ, maybe we could all use an encouraging BSL Part II until 6/2014 then go into full blown MBL by December 2014.  I think if most of us make it by June 2014 (that's approx 10 months = 5 inches for avg hairgrowers) we should definitely make MBL by December (another 3 inches).  Maybe we could take a majority vote since the focus is HEALTHY, BSL hair?

What say you?


----------



## Cattypus1

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> *hint *hint NikkiQ, maybe we could all use an encouraging BSL Part II until 6/2014 then go into full blown MBL by December 2014.  I think if most of us make it by June 2014 (that's approx 10 months = 5 inches for avg hairgrowers) we should definitely make MBL by December (another 3 inches).  Maybe we could take a majority vote since the focus is HEALTHY, BSL hair?
> 
> What say you?



What a cool idea...hmmmm


----------



## NikkiQ

KaramelDiva1978 like create another challenge or do a sub-challenge in here?


----------



## GettingKinky

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> *hint *hint NikkiQ, maybe we could all use an encouraging BSL Part II until 6/2014 then go into full blown MBL by December 2014.  I think if most of us make it by June 2014 (that's approx 10 months = 5 inches for avg hairgrowers) we should definitely make MBL by December (another 3 inches).  Maybe we could take a majority vote since the focus is HEALTHY, BSL hair?
> 
> What say you?



I vote that NikkiQ hosts a challenge for 2015. That way we all have 28 months to reach WL with nice healthy ends, no one would feel pressured to keep ends they don't like.  And we could all stay together for a long time.


----------



## KiWiStyle

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> *hint *hint NikkiQ, maybe we could all use an encouraging BSL Part II until 6/2014 then go into full blown MBL by December 2014.  I think if most of us make it by June 2014 (that's approx 10 months = 5 inches for avg hairgrowers) we should definitely make MBL by December (another 3 inches).  Maybe we could take a majority vote since the focus is HEALTHY, BSL hair?
> 
> What say you?



Like a BSL 2013 & 1/2 challenge??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm so confused. A BSL 2013 Part II? 2013 and 1/2? 2015?? Lord what is going on??


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> I'm so confused. A BSL 2013 Part II? 2013 and 1/2? 2015?? Lord what is going on??



We just all want to stay together with you as our leader.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> I'm so confused. A BSL 2013 Part II? 2013 and 1/2? 2015?? Lord what is going on??



Me too NikkiQ, I'm just trying to figure this out. 2015, lol?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> We just all want to stay together with you as our leader.



This is what i wanted to say but couldn't think of it.  Couldn't have put it better myself and besides, I don't want to go to a new school :-(.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> I'm so confused. A BSL 2013 Part II? 2013 and 1/2? 2015?? Lord what is going on??





GettingKinky said:


> We just all want to stay together with you as our leader.





KiWiStyle said:


> This is what i wanted to say but couldn't think of it.  Couldn't have put it better myself and besides, I don't want to go to a new school :-(.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



We are one, lets stay together.  I'm so totally in, I love you guys...my virtual hair sistas!  I don't want to go to a new school either...LOL!  Please let us stay, I'll be good, promise.


----------



## NikkiQ

Let's see what everyone else says. I'm not gonna kick anyone out of here and make them start a new school as KiWiStyle likes to say.


----------



## GettingKinky

KiWiStyle said:


> This is what i wanted to say but couldn't think of it.  Couldn't have put it better myself and besides, I don't want to go to a new school :-(.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I think if we start a 2 year WL challenge we can all stay together. Let's do it!!


----------



## Guinan

Yay!! I like the idea of NikkiQ hosting again! Like the other posters said, maybe we could do & call it "The BSL/WSL Double Threat Challenge" or something 2 that effect. It would have to be a longer challenge though. BSL is sooo subjective. 

I don't want 2 go 2 another school either. I like my classmates

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## polished07

How long does it normally take to get from BSL to MBL I know it varies for everyone but what's the average timeframe? I'm down w whatever you ladies want to that extra time may be good for my hair

ETA: nvm I measured my hair and back extra time is cool!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

NikkiQ said:


> @KaramelDiva1978 like create another challenge or do a sub-challenge in here?


 
Good question, I hadn't really thought that far...but if you do another challenge, then we all have to separate and we're a bit too close-knit for that.  Our group has been more like family than most IMO, but if you do a sub-challenge, again we're encouraged to stay together, keep moving strong together and making BSL/MBL together.

Ladies, feel free to chime to keep our group together...but separate--if that makes any sense.


----------



## mamaline

I'm down for whatever too. WL was never really a goal of mine, but who knows? Maybe it will be one day. I like the idea of having the extra time, because I'm on more of health journey than a length journey.


----------



## NikkiQ

Tapped the send button too soon. Oops!


----------



## NikkiQ

How about for the time being we just focus on maintaining the health of our hair til the end of the year and take it from there? If we make BSL before then, SCORE! If not, its all good in the hood.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> How about for the time being we just focus on maintaining the health of our hair til the end of the year and take it from there? If we make BSL before then, SCORE! If not, its all good in the hood.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Sounds good to me!  I think the 2 year waist length challenge (2015) with check points for BSL and MBL in between sounds like a winner, but let's see what happens by the end of the year!


----------



## JosieLynn

I like the 2 year idea as well, I really like the ladies in this challenge


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

I wouldnt mind hanging out in the part deux challenge.  I mean I just changed schools coming in here! lol 

In all honesty I dont know where I'm at length wise. BSL might be attainable for me this year, it may not.  I'm not sure.  Once I hit BSL I know exactly how long it will take me to hit my other goals because I've already been there.  But I'm new to the shorter lengths so I guess I'm just uncertain.

I should wait for the next length check and then decide if I can actually make it.


----------



## longhairdreaming

Hello Ladies,
I've been lurking mostly but here's my latest length check. I relaxed on August 4 and I'm still a bit off BSL. Hoping to get there my next relaxer at the end of November.


----------



## jprayze

Shrinkage!  I haven't use any direct heat since the end of May.


----------



## deedoswell

Hey, I like the idea of us all staying together.  I'm good with whatever.  I like my classmates too!!!  AND I think I won't feel so pressured to make BSL by the end of the year!  If I do than great if I don't I'm still with my class!


----------



## GettingKinky

longhairdreaming you are SO close!

jprayze your curls are AWESOME! I would kill for curls like yours. 

I think I used too much oil in my dry DC or my baking soda shampoo just can't cut through oil well. My hair is still oily, but it's ok I'm just bunning.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm down for whatever. I think I can make BSL by December.


----------



## fifigirl

I haven't been here in a week as I travelled and I was very sad to see a few members drop out from the Challenge. I love all you ladies and for me, it really was more about encouraging one another, motivating each other and sharing what works amongst ourselves. As I am, I do have some days when I feel BSL is a mirage and there are some days that i'm like my hair is growing and i'm retaining. I think we have to realize it's not a competition...... Some of us will get there and some might not, but we are all going to stick together in this journey! It is what it is, and no matter how upsetting it is just part of life.

On another note, i'm on my 13th week of my stretch. Really not sure if I want to retouch my hair at the moment as I don't feel I cant handle my hair. Going to drag it for another week and then take off my weave and do a Protein treatment. I am afraid of breakage though, so i'm thinking I should first understand my hair as I've never stretched for this long. Stay strong Ladies!


----------



## Honey Bee

I never post in here, but I have a question that's not important enough for a thread of its own, so, here we go:

I've been transitioning to texlaxed and working on my hemline since I joined. Last fall, I started dusting every month. Things are working out nicely. My hair was always around this same length (an inch away from APL), sometimes shorter, but it grows back quickly. My problem has always been my "w" shaped hemline.  I have fine hair and the crown kept breaking. I've since gotten it under control, but I'm still growing out the damage.

So here's the question: why does my hair feel shorter now that it's thicker? It's approximately the same length it always was. It just doesn't feel as long. I don't know if this makes sense, but if it does, please mention me. I'll never find it in this long arse thread.


----------



## fifigirl

NikkiQ said:


> How about for the time being we just focus on maintaining the health of our hair til the end of the year and take it from there? If we make BSL before then, SCORE! If not, its all good in the hood.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


 
Very well said! I totally agree with you!


----------



## Kerryann

jprayze said:


> Sounds good to me!  I think the 2 year waist length challenge (2015) with check points for BSL and MBL in between sounds like a winner, but let's see what happens by the end of the year!



this is a great idea


----------



## NikkiQ

You guys are slick. Trying to get me to host a 2 year challenge. Lord have mercy!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> You guys are slick. Trying to get me to host a 2 year challenge. Lord have mercy!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



uhm yeah lets got with it lol
I'm not going to lie your apl and bsl challenge are the only ones that ive kept up with since joining this board and god knows I've put myself in a lot of challenges but couldn't complete the first month


----------



## ojemba

Ladies I'm really loving my hair in these box braids. I finally hv a style with out extensions that I love. And the best part is I was able to wear my wig when I wanted a different look. I co washed them this weekend and now on week 2. I hope to keep them for 3 weeks. I'm gonna try rock these until the end of the year.


----------



## SimJam

NikkiQ said:


> *How about for the time being we just focus on maintaining the health of our hair til the end of the year and take it from there?* If we make BSL before then, SCORE! If not, its all good in the hood.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


 
hay ladies ... Im back ... lol did u realize I was gone 

that there at the bolded I came off LHCF because I was obsessing about getting to BSL and I lost the joy of enjoying my hair.

but Im back now because I really miss the interaction with this crazy board

Im in mini twists now (just 1 week) and plan to keep them in (re twisting periodically so I dont loc) for about 2 - 3 months


----------



## deedoswell

Honey Bee said:


> I never post in here, but I have a question that's not important enough for a thread of its own, so, here we go:
> 
> I've been transitioning to texlaxed and working on my hemline since I joined. Last fall, I started dusting every month. Things are working out nicely. My hair was always around this same length (an inch away from APL), sometimes shorter, but it grows back quickly. My problem has always been my "w" shaped hemline.  I have fine hair and the crown kept breaking. I've since gotten it under control, but I'm still growing out the damage.
> 
> So here's the question: why does my hair feel shorter now that it's thicker? It's approximately the same length it always was. It just doesn't feel as long. I don't know if this makes sense, but if it does, please mention me. I'll never find it in this long arse thread.



I think I understand what you mean.  But, unfortunately, I can't answer the question.  My hair is thin but when my hair was shorter, as when it was SL, it always felt thicker. I don't know what the correlation is.   I'm sure one of the ladies here will chime in and answer your question.


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> You guys are slick. Trying to get me to host a 2 year challenge. Lord have mercy!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



You figured us out!  You're a great hostess and we're the guest that never go home. I think you're stuck with us.


----------



## Evolving78

GettingKinky said:


> You figured us out!  You're a great hostess and we're the guest that never go home. I think you're stuck with us.



Good, then I can get back in! Lol


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ you don't even have to make it a length challenge. It can just be the "hang out with NikkiQ" thread. Everyone can have their own objective- length, health, support, hanging out with good people.


----------



## mamaline

deedoswell said:


> I think I understand what you mean. But, unfortunately, I can't answer the question. My hair is thin but when my hair was shorter, as when it was SL, it always felt thicker. I don't know what the correlation is. I'm sure one of the ladies here will chime in and answer your question.


 
I have the same problem. The longer my hair gets it seems to get less thick. I think mine is due to my nape and crown which have not caught up with the rest of my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> NikkiQ you don't even have to make it a length challenge. It can just be the "hang out with NikkiQ" thread. Everyone can have their own objective- length, health, support, hanging out with good people.



Ohhhh idk about that now  Maybe a HHJ Cheerleaders group or Healthy WL 2015. We shall see.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## PureSilver

mamaline said:


> I have the same problem. The longer my hair gets it seems to get less thick. I think mine is due to my nape and crown which have not caught up with the rest of my hair.




Hmmm that's something to pay attention to. I realize the longer my hair gets the more defined my pen-spring size curls become. I also think my ends, like that last inch and a half is thinner. Maybe my eyes are crossed which i don't think they are but i will definitely be paying more attention.


----------



## mamaline

PureSilver said:


> Hmmm that's something to pay attention to. I realize the longer my hair gets the more defined my pen-spring size curls become. I also think my ends, like that last inch and a half is thinner. Maybe my eyes are crossed which i don't think they are but i will definitely be paying more attention.


 
Yea, I've been working on babying my nape so it can grow and eventually be as long as the rest of my hair. Hopefully by the end of next year.


----------



## Angel of the North

NikkiQ said:


> How about for the time being we just focus on maintaining the health of our hair til the end of the year and take it from there? If we make BSL before then, SCORE! If not, its all good in the hood.





NikkiQ said:


> You guys are slick. Trying to get me to host a 2 year challenge. Lord have mercy!



NikkiQ  Re: 1st quote; That sounds like a plan!
Re: 2nd quote  


SimJam and shortdub78


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> You guys are slick. Trying to get me to host a 2 year challenge. Lord have mercy!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Did I work?  LOL


----------



## Guinan

ojemba said:


> View attachment 221109
> 
> Ladies I'm really loving my hair in these box braids. I finally hv a style with out extensions that I love. And the best part is I was able to wear my wig when I wanted a different look. I co washed them this weekend and now on week 2. I hope to keep them for 3 weeks. I'm gonna try rock these until the end of the year.



Your braids look great. I luv the color.


----------



## Guinan

I'm sooooo tempted to straighten my hair but I'm really trying to wait until next year. If I do straighten, I will try to wait until our next length check.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

pelohello said:


> I'm sooooo tempted to straighten my hair but I'm really trying to wait until next year. If I do straighten, I will try to wait until our next length check.



I'm tempted to straighten too, especially now that monsoon is over and there is almost no humidity 

Only problem is I've started working out regularly and hard.  So I dont know how to maintain straight hair at this length and work out the way I am.  When I was military I just kept my hair bunned all the time (i was also relaxed back then too soooooo).  Now though?  I think wng are my only options, or wash and ponies.


----------



## Guinan

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'm tempted to straighten too, especially now that monsoon is over and there is almost no humidity
> 
> Only problem is I've started working out regularly and hard. So I dont know how to maintain straight hair at this length and work out the way I am. When I was military I just kept my hair bunned all the time (i was also relaxed back then too soooooo). Now though? I think wng are my only options, or wash and ponies.


 
That's what I'm sticking to also; either WnG's or braidouts. I'm beginning to workout out more and it would be a waste for it to curl up as soon I start running. I think what I'll do is when we have our length check I'll straigten and just do weight lighting while my hair is straight


----------



## NikkiQ

Just took my hair down from yesterday's wash day and put it in a VERY low bun. Virtually no tension with this placement. I like it. I've started noticing that the hair around my right temple is thinning a bit. Not entirely sure why, but I'm happy I noticed it now versus later.


----------



## polished07

I just wanted to come and brag on my mini-me's Bantu knot out! We finally cut the bulk of her relaxed ends (she cried :-( I felt bad but it was needed for the health of her healthy natural hair) and washed and dc'd overnite. Then I blew it out (her request) and did one pass of the flat iron and we used Grapeseed oil! The shine it gave is amazing! She wants to be WSL natural by hs graduation shell be a freshman this year! 

Starting pic: 



I feel bad though bc I cut it uneven hopefully IG will grow out soon and we can't get it professionally even up soon


----------



## jprayze

polished07 come do my hair!


----------



## Froreal3

polished07 Your dd's hair came out great!


----------



## Killahkurlz

polished07 said:


> I just wanted to come and brag on my mini-me's Bantu knot out! We finally cut the bulk of her relaxed ends (she cried :-( I felt bad but it was needed for the health of her healthy natural hair) and washed and dc'd overnite. Then I blew it out (her request) and did one pass of the flat iron and we used Grapeseed oil! The shine it gave is amazing! She wants to be WSL natural by hs graduation shell be a freshman this year!
> 
> Starting pic:
> 
> I feel bad though bc I cut it uneven hopefully IG will grow out soon and we can't get it professionally even up soon



I NEED to do bantu.knots. her hair looks great


----------



## GettingKinky

I want to be able to wear a wash n go, but I don't have the patience to figure out what products would work for me and I don't want to cut off my bonelaxed ends.


----------



## NikkiQ

Been loving this low bun today. Time to take it down, LOC, and braid. Then back up in a bun tomorrow. Lather, rinse, repeat.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Guinan

At work bored anticipating hair wash day tomorrow I think I'm going to DC 2morrow instead of my regular co-wash. Gotta get those extra inches by the end of this year.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

polished07  girl you did good!  Every time I ever tried a bantu knot out I always look like big worm off Friday!!!  And that was with WL hair so I'm not even going to pretend to try it on the four hairs I have now


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Oh yeah I wore a bun today at work!  I was all proud of my self lol 

Not sure if I should wait til Nov to do a length check though.  My Bday is in sept and I usually wear my hair straight on my Bday but I'm really liking my wng now at this length (finally) so I'll probably just do a wng for my Bday too.

I dont know when all the "official" length checks for the diff challenges are supposed to be.  But I just did a length check not that long ago (when ever I joined this group lol) so I dunno


----------



## NikkiQ

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Oh yeah I wore a bun today at work!  I was all proud of my self lol
> 
> Not sure if I should wait til Nov to do a length check though.  My Bday is in sept and I usually wear my hair straight on my Bday but I'm really liking my wng now at this length (finally) so I'll probably just do a wng for my Bday too.
> 
> I dont know when all the "official" length checks for the diff challenges are supposed to be.  But I just did a length check not that long ago (when ever I joined this group lol) so I dunno



You bunned and didn't take long pic???!!! Ohhhh you gon' get it now!  

SNur next length check is at the end of September.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Lol its still in if you want to see the ratchetness that is my bun  

End of Sept works since that's when my Bday is   so I just may wear it straight after all


Also, I went through my old hair album and made my self sad.  I miss my hair   Like my long hair.  It was one thing when I was growing my hair out to new lengths because I didnt know what it was like to be that length so it wasnt as big of a deal.  But to have your goal length and then to start over.  Its kind of lame some days =/

But then I feel bad for missing my hair cause its just hair.  There is so much more important things in life than hair so then I make my self feel more lame.  That's what I get for not working out today and eating 5 cookies!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Lol its still in if you want to see the ratchetness that is my bun
> 
> End of Sept works since that's when my Bday is   so I just may wear it straight after all
> 
> Also, I went through my old hair album and made my self sad.  I miss my hair   Like my long hair.  It was one thing when I was growing my hair out to new lengths because I didnt know what it was like to be that length so it wasnt as big of a deal.  But to have your goal length and then to start over.  Its kind of lame some days =/
> 
> But then I feel bad for missing my hair cause its just hair.  There is so much more important things in life than hair so then I make my self feel more lame.  That's what I get for not working out today and eating 5 cookies!!!!



You better give up that bun picture woman! My birthday is end of September too.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Yeah!!!  LIBRAS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!

Ignore the foreigner in the background.  I always have to have one of the three photo bomb me lol





My ratchet bun, messy kitchen and all lmfao


----------



## GettingKinky

I went for my cellophane treatment and I was so tired and it was getting late so I let my stylist blow dry my hair instead of sitting under the dryer. It feels so dry now. Never again! Blow dryers are not for my hair.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

^ she probably used too high of a heat setting!  I swear stylist go crazy with the blow dryer


----------



## NikkiQ

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Yeah!!!  LIBRAS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!
> 
> Ignore the foreigner in the background.  I always have to have one of the three photo bomb me lol
> 
> http://s697.photobucket.com/user/neekie5235/media/2013 hair/20130814204052389-1.jpg.html
> 
> My ratchet bun, messy kitchen and all lmfao



There is nothing ratchet about that bun. Hush your mouth! Your hair is so shiny and silky.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## GettingKinky

Here's my hair after my stylist curled it. The curls are falling out already. I'm going to try and pin curl it over night. This is the last time my hair will be straight until my touch up in October so I'm not quite synced up with the length check schedule.


----------



## mamaline

Deleted post.


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> Here's my hair after my stylist curled it. The curls are falling out already. I'm going to try and pin curl it over night. This is the last time my hair will be straight until my touch up in October so I'm not quite synced up with the length check schedule.



Ohhhh its so pretty GettingKinky!!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## mamaline

I love this sew-in, but I'm starting to miss my real hair. I plan to wear sew-ins on and off for the rest of the year though to retain as much length as possible before I trim. I'll probably take about a month break in between them.


----------



## jprayze

My ponytail today...is it Friday yet?  Lol 

I love JBCO to seal my ends when I wear my hair curly.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> My ponytail today...is it Friday yet?  Lol
> 
> I love JBCO to seal my ends when I wear my hair curly.



I love your texture and color!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Lol its still in if you want to see the ratchetness that is my bun
> 
> End of Sept works since that's when my Bday is   so I just may wear it straight after all
> 
> Also, I went through my old hair album and made my self sad.  I miss my hair   Like my long hair.  It was one thing when I was growing my hair out to new lengths because I didnt know what it was like to be that length so it wasnt as big of a deal.  But to have your goal length and then to start over.  Its kind of lame some days =/
> 
> But then I feel bad for missing my hair cause its just hair.  There is so much more important things in life than hair so then I make my self feel more lame.  That's what I get for not working out today and eating 5 cookies!!!!



So MzMoMo what is your hair story? Did you BC, have a setback, get attacked by a shs, cut it all off in a fit of jealous rage?  Inquiring minds want to know. ;-)

And your bun is awesome!


----------



## Guinan

I'm about to begin wash day!!! I think I'll wear my braidout out tomorrow.


----------



## Blairx0

NikkiQ

love your siggy pic


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks Blairx0! I think she looks like me (in my head)


----------



## Froreal3

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Lol its still in if you want to see the ratchetness that is my bun
> 
> End of Sept works since that's when my Bday is  so I just may wear it straight after all
> 
> 
> Also, I went through my old hair album and made my self sad. I miss my hair  Like my long hair. It was one thing when I was growing my hair out to new lengths because I didnt know what it was like to be that length so it wasnt as big of a deal. But to have your goal length and then to start over. Its kind of lame some days =/
> 
> But then I feel bad for missing my hair cause its just hair. There is so much more important things in life than hair so then I make my self feel more lame. That's what I get for not working out today and eating 5 cookies!!!!


 
Mz.MoMo5235 Why did you cut your hair? To go natural? Don't worry, we can all be lames together then because at this stage in my life my hair is very important. So, who gon check us?


----------



## Guinan

After watching utuber prettywitty77 hair swap w/ utuber the happyhairshow, Im re-committed to growing my hair. I wish I knew how to add the link. But I think this is it http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=E9mWXE1kWk8

Off to watch this video again! I feel inspired & motivated


----------



## GettingKinky

Pin curls helped get my hair more curly. Seeing my hair out just makes me want it even longer. I need to learn to relax and just enjoy it.


----------



## deedoswell

GettingKinky said:


> Pin curls helped get my hair more curly. Seeing my hair out just makes me want it even longer. I need to learn to relax and just enjoy it.



Yep you sure do need to relax and just enjoy because your hair looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> Pin curls helped get my hair more curly. Seeing my hair out just makes me want it even longer. I need to learn to relax and just enjoy it.



Your hair is beautiful!!!  Yes, enjoy it for a bit and then put it back up so you can enjoy it even more!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> I love your texture and color!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Thanks KiWiStyle!


----------



## growbaby

Ok I can't stop staring at this picture of my moms hair lol. I straightened it a few days ago for her 3rd heat pass of the year (she normally does 4 total) and her hair is beautimus! She's 25 months post relaxer and has 2 inches of relaxed ends left (I trimmed it also). I knew you ladies would appreciate a awesome hair pic.


----------



## GettingKinky

growbaby your mom's hair grows super fast. All but 2 inches of that in 2 years?


----------



## growbaby

GettingKinky said:


> growbaby your mom's hair grows super fast. All but 2 inches of that in 2 years?



Yes! Smh I asked her why she ddnt sprinkle that extra fast growth rate in my genes lol.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

GettingKinky said:


> So MzMoMo what is your hair story? Did you BC, have a setback, get attacked by a shs, cut it all off in a fit of jealous rage?  Inquiring minds want to know. ;-)
> 
> And your bun is awesome!



@GettingKinky
@Froreal3

While I was in India a dear friend of my was diagnosed with breast cancer.  Going through chemo she lost all of her hair.  Now I know for all women losing your hair is tough, but I think it hits black women even harder you know.  I mean so many black women base so much on hair.  She was very depressed about losing her hair.  So I told her I would shave my head and we would be bald together.  Then I donated my hair to make wigs for cancer patience


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

growbaby  your moms hair is lovely!!!!!  

GettingKinky I'm loving the pin curl after pic!!!  Your hair is so pretty!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

And thanks yall for pumping my bun up lol I think it looks crazy all the time.  But after seeing the pic I realized its not as tiny as I thought at least lol I mean seriously I thought I was running around with one of those burger king cini-mini rolls on the back of my head lol.

Hair anorexia is no joke! lol


----------



## GettingKinky

Mz.MoMo5235 that's a wonderfully supportive gesture you made for your friend. Not many women I know, myself included, would be selfless enough to do that. You are my hero!! And missing your hair doesn't make you lame. It makes you human.


----------



## Guinan

I have almost a month until my next relaxer and I can't waittttt!!!! I better be getting close to BSL. After September's length check, I will be able to tell if I can make BSL at the end of this year. I think September's length check will be a make or break for alot of us.


----------



## mamaline

pelohello said:


> I have almost a month until my next relaxer and I can't waittttt!!!! I better be getting close to BSL. After September's length check, I will be able to tell if I can make BSL at the end of this year. I think September's length check will be a make or break for alot of us.


 
Me too!! I just made my appointment for my touch up (Sept. 21). I'm loving this sew-in bob that I have now, but I'm ready for a length check so I can see where I am.


----------



## GettingKinky

I got my first kind of weave check today. 

One of my coworkers today said "your hair is so long". And I said something about how I always wear it up so you can't tell how long it is. And she said I was wondering if you got extensions.


----------



## NikkiQ

Been loving this low bun this week, but with this huge forehead of mine...I need something towards the top of my head to distract people from how big it is!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

NikkiQ said:


> Been loving this low bun this week, but with this huge forehead of mine...I need something towards the top of my head to distract people from how big it is!



EMBRACE THE TYRA FOREHEAD GIRL!!!!  EMBRACE IT!!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

GettingKinky said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235 that's a wonderfully supportive gesture you made for your friend. Not many women I know, myself included, would be selfless enough to do that. You are my hero!! And missing your hair doesn't make you lame. It makes you human.



GettingKinky Thanks... I think the reason why I feel guilty when I miss my hair is because of the reason why I shaved it off to start with.  Like it was for a good reason so I shouldnt miss it.  i dont know, I'm cray lol


----------



## Meritamen

So I went to the salon today and got a much needed cut. I requested a U shaped hemline and love how it turned out. I think I was at full APL but now I think my hair is grazing that length marker. She cut about an inch or so off. It looks so much thicker and fuller now with the new neat hemline. I was going to wait till I made it to BSL but since I've been bored with my hair lately, and was ok with cutting it, I did it early. She took pictures so I'll post them when she sends them to me.
I'm going to start using sulfur oil again so maybe I can reach APL again and be back on my way to BSL.


----------



## Froreal3

Mz.MoMo5235 That is more than commendable. You shouldn't feel guilty about missing your hair at all. That is just a natural process. You're definitely going to be blessed. 

Meritamen Can't wait for pics!

As for me, I took out my twists, did a quick 15 minute protein treatment with SD MSI and am now under a Hair Therapy Wrap with some SD Shea What! Deux. Love how this warm thing feels on my head in this sudden chilly weather.

*Question:* I think I will get a bonnet dryer so that I can experiment with rollersetting. Anyone have any good recs? I don't want to go past $100.00 bucks.  TIA


----------



## Guinan

Meritamen said:


> So I went to the salon today and got a much needed cut. I requested a U shaped hemline and love how it turned out. I think I was at full APL but now I think my hair is grazing that length marker. She cut about an inch or so off. It looks so much thicker and fuller now with the new neat hemline. I was going to wait till I made it to BSL but since I've been bored with my hair lately, and was ok with cutting it, I did it early. She took pictures so I'll post them when she sends them to me.
> I'm going to start using sulfur oil again so maybe I can reach APL again and be back on my way to BSL.




I can't wait to see the pics!!!!


----------



## lamaria211

Putting a jet black rinse in my hair today, and i may even use some heat and blow dry when im done!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Froreal3 said:


> *Question:* I think I will get a bonnet dryer so that I can experiment with rollersetting. Anyone have any good recs? I don't want to go past $100.00 bucks.  TIA



Froreal3

This is the one I used to use before my brother broke it

http://www.sallybeauty.com/bonnet-dryer/SBS-255984,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH


----------



## Froreal3

Mz.MoMo5235 Did you use it for roller sets? How was it? Is it not durable?


----------



## Cattypus1

Question: I think I will get a bonnet dryer so that I can experiment with rollersetting. Anyone have any good recs? I don't want to go past $100.00 bucks.  TIA[/QUOTE]

I just bought this one this week.  I've used it once but so far so good.  
http://www.sallybeauty.com/tourmaline-rollabout-dryer/SBS-255530,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH


----------



## jprayze

Cattypus1 said:


> Question: I think I will get a bonnet dryer so that I can experiment with rollersetting. Anyone have any good recs? I don't want to go past $100.00 bucks.  TIA



I just bought this one this week.  I've used it once but so far so good.
http://www.sallybeauty.com/tourmaline-rollabout-dryer/SBS-255530,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH[/QUOTE]

That looks like a good deal!


----------



## NikkiQ

While out shopping today, I looked all over for a clarifying shampoo...and nothing! Couldn't find a one. What is up with this island man??? I gotta get out of here ASAP.


----------



## Froreal3

Cattypus1 said:


> Question: I think I will get a bonnet dryer so that I can experiment with rollersetting. Anyone have any good recs? I don't want to go past $100.00 bucks.  TIA



I just bought this one this week.  I've used it once but so far so good.
http://www.sallybeauty.com/tourmaline-rollabout-dryer/SBS-255530,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH[/QUOTE]

How is the air circulation?  Do u need to twist around to get the back? Too much heat on crown?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> I have almost a month until my next relaxer and I can't waittttt!!!! I better be getting close to BSL. After September's length check, I will be able to tell if I can make BSL at the end of this year. I think September's length check will be a make or break for alot of us.



You said it pelohello!  I'm getting twists installed next week and I will keep them in until the LC.  After I take them out, I will flat iron and see what I'm working with!


----------



## jprayze

mamaline said:


> Me too!! I just made my appointment for my touch up (Sept. 21). I'm loving this sew-in bob that I have now, but I'm ready for a length check so I can see where I am.



That's what I'm thinking for my next PS after the LC...a sew in Bob.  I always loved bobs!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Froreal3 said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235 Did you use it for roller sets? How was it? Is it not durable?




@Froreal3 I used it only for roller sets and I used the big roller and had a lot of hair at the time and it worked great.  Wasnt as loud as I thought it would be (didnt scare the dogs lol) fit over all the rollers and my head.  I dropped it a few times putting it up and it stood up to it. I used it about 8x over a course of a year.

Then I went to India... I dont have a clue what my brother was doing to it or why he was even touching it but it was broken beyond use   He's bald so I really really dont know wtf he was doing lmfao. Jerk put it up like I wouldnt notice it was broken!  I took it out to try and dry a wet set wrap and that's when things hit the fan 

So if its just you, it will stand the test..  If you have a brother, I cant promise anything ijs

ETA: Oh yeah, I even used to fall asleep with that thing on my head to dry my roller sets.  So its comfortable (but I grew up sleeping in rollers over the weekend to let them dry cause I had a lot of hair and no dryer...  So my comfort may not be the same as yours)


----------



## Cattypus1

Froreal3 said:


> I just bought this one this week.  I've used it once but so far so good.
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/tourmaline-rollabout-dryer/SBS-255530,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH



How is the air circulation?  Do u need to twist around to get the back? Too much heat on crown?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4[/QUOTE]

No twisting at all for me. I love that I could see through the hood without ducking and my eyes KiWiStyle really didn't fry.


----------



## fifigirl

Yesterday was wash day, so Prepooed with hair trigger and coconut oil heated and some drops of tea tree oil. Then washed my hair with Aphogee deep moisture shampoo and then did a protein treatment with Aphogee Protein conditioner, as I want to relax my hair at the end of the week.
My hair had over 13 weeks of undergrowth and combing it was a menace as I noticed a lot of shedding? Anyway, I ended up in the salon today to have my hair straightened out for me with a flat iron spica at least manage the hair during the week.
Took a pic of the back of my hair, apparently it's grown longer. My hair tho looks a bit thinner at the ends. I want to believe its cos of the undergrowth. I'll get to know when I finally relax it


----------



## mamaline

jprayze said:


> That's what I'm thinking for my next PS after the LC...a sew in Bob.  I always loved bobs!



You should do it. I love this bob so much I had thoughts of cutting my hair. Then I came back to reality lol. If I want short hair I can always just weave it up again.


----------



## keranikki

Completed my wash day. I tried my first shampoo bar. .. didn't like it. Too drying! I tried a new conditioner called Belnouvo Avocado&Shea. This may be a keeper. My hair was so soft! I sealed with rice bran oil and flat ironed my hair with a wet to dry flat iron. It came out well, but I still have some ends I need to cut. I dusted my ends today to alleviate some of the frizziness. I'll twist my hair tonight for a twist-out bob tomorrow. I will continue to rock this style until I grow out the frizzies.


----------



## jprayze

I have to take some time this week to prepare my hair for my twists install on Saturday.  Definitely an extra DC is in order.


----------



## NikkiQ

Lord yall I can't WAIT to wash and DC my hair!! I've been going through so much lately that my hair has taken a back seat to all the drama. I need this pamper day.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## ImanAdero

No like seriously... These braids need to be gone. Only problem is I need to keep these for a web series I'm in (which is kinda cool) and for continuity's sake, I can't take them out yet. 

I'm taking more and more out though so I need to be careful I don't take too many out lol. 

Had them in for a month though... I can last through the end of the month. I think I can, I think I can, I think I can.


----------



## naturalagain2

I haven't been in here for a minute! I've been doing nothing hair related...been enjoying these twist extensions! I've been moisturizing daily with my homemade moisturizing mix. It's been about 4 wks this past Sat. so i got hair washed, my edges and the top of my head redone. I should be good for another month!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ohhhh clean hair feels lovely!! Took my time to sorta finger detangle and remove shed hairs before I got started. The fro was HUGE after doing that for almost an hour while watching Law & Order


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Wash day for me was yesterday. I normally keep it simple which was no exception to yesterday's wash. I did dc under a hooded dryer with a plastic cap on that's the only change I made. Usually I just dc with plastic cap on for about an hour without heat. After applying my leave in, I sealed with castor oil and threw my hair up into a high bun.


----------



## gvin89

Washed and conditioned today. I actually blew it dry and how mini twists installed. Will see how long they last. First time having twists done on dry hair.


----------



## SimJam

Hay ladies. here are my mini twists. Ive had them in for 2 weeks now. washed them once. I love them.

hoping to keep them in till the end of september.


----------



## SimJam

gvin89 said:


> Washed and conditioned today. I actually blew it dry and how mini twists installed. Will see how long they last. First time having twists done on dry hair.


 
yay another mini twister 

I got mine done on lightly blowdried hair (how I always get my twists done)


----------



## gvin89

SimJam said:


> yay another mini twister
> 
> I got mine done on lightly blowdried hair (how I always get my twists done)



What's your maintenance regimen? I want to see if this is something I can keep up. I can probably refresh them myself...a little at a time


----------



## mamaline

ImanAdero said:


> No like seriously... These braids need to be gone. Only problem is I need to keep these for a web series I'm in (which is kinda cool) and for continuity's sake, I can't take them out yet.
> 
> I'm taking more and more out though so I need to be careful I don't take too many out lol.
> 
> Had them in for a month though... I can last through the end of the month. I think I can, I think I can, I think I can.


 
What's the web series called?


----------



## SimJam

gvin89 said:


> What's your maintenance regimen? I want to see if this is something I can keep up. I can probably refresh them myself...a little at a time


 
gvin89 right now I moisturize and seal (mostly my just ends) every other day or as needed
I use a water based moisturizer (right now its HQS greasless moisture) under castor oil

at night I do 3 corn rows so my hair is wavy in the morning.

I washed and DCd them once and they still look good (major surprise). My hair tangles and tries to loc easily so Ive been randomly detangling and retwisting some of the twists however after my next wash I'll re-do all the twists myself ... also a little at a time


----------



## mamaline

I was going to wait until the end of the year to get the big trim that I need, but I think I might do it after my relaxer next month. There really is no point in waiting.


----------



## NikkiQ

So while I was rinsing out my DC in the shower, I always tend to leave out this one piece of hair! Well today after I got out the shower, I was telling DH about how I do it every time and told him to pull to see how long it was. He said a foot long. I said "haha like a $5 foot long?" He looked at me and said "No really...it's pretty long honey. Of course I whipped off my shirt (no I'm not a freak. my shirt is black and couldn't see my hair against it) and said "TAKE A PICTURE!!"







I'm bouncing back from that 1" cut/trim/whatever you wanna call it last month. I guess the trim and constant bunning is working for me. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> So while I was rinsing out my DC in the shower, I always tend to leave out this one piece of hair! Well today after I got out the shower, I was telling DH about how I do it every time and told him to pull to see how long it was. He said a foot long. I said "haha like a $5 foot long?" He looked at me and said "No really...it's pretty long honey. Of course I whipped off my shirt (no I'm not a freak. my shirt is black and couldn't see my hair against it) and said "TAKE A PICTURE!!"
> 
> I'm bouncing back from that 1" cut/trim/whatever you wanna call it last month. I guess the trim and constant bunning is working for me. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!!



I have the same center piece in my nape that always sticks out when I make two braids.  It's weird and its super long too, just like yours.  Keep up the good work, BSL by DEC is calling your name!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gvin89

Here are mine....maybe I should pull one to see how long.


----------



## lamaria211

NikkiQ said:


> So while I was rinsing out my DC in the shower, I always tend to leave out this one piece of hair! Well today after I got out the shower, I was telling DH about how I do it every time and told him to pull to see how long it was. He said a foot long. I said "haha like a $5 foot long?" He looked at me and said "No really...it's pretty long honey. Of course I whipped off my shirt (no I'm not a freak. my shirt is black and couldn't see my hair against it) and said "TAKE A PICTURE!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bouncing back from that 1" cut/trim/whatever you wanna call it last month. I guess the trim and constant bunning is working for me. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!!




Im sorry was there hair in that pic lol... im floored by that tatlove it


----------



## NikkiQ

lamaria211 said:


> Im sorry was there hair in that pic lol... im floored by that tatlove it



 thanks lamaria211! I have my entire right side covered with the same flowers.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## gvin89

NikkiQ said:


> So while I was rinsing out my DC in the shower, I always tend to leave out this one piece of hair! Well today after I got out the shower, I was telling DH about how I do it every time and told him to pull to see how long it was. He said a foot long. I said "haha like a $5 foot long?" He looked at me and said "No really...it's pretty long honey. Of course I whipped off my shirt (no I'm not a freak. my shirt is black and couldn't see my hair against it) and said "TAKE A PICTURE!!"
> 
> I'm bouncing back from that 1" cut/trim/whatever you wanna call it last month. I guess the trim and constant bunning is working for me. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!!



Your hair is growing fast! Beautiful! BSL awaits!


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ, WOW!!! I was not expecting that. Your hair has almost doubled in length. That trim served your hair justice. You got me wanting to trim.

gvin89 & SimJam yall's twists are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies,

Since it's so humid out I've been wearing my hair in the navy bun. Last Saturday's hair wash was a bit of a mess. I had a huge knot/matting on the left side of my temple. I didn't notice it until I was in the shower rinsing out the shampoo. I thought I was going to have to cut that whole area off. But thank goodness, I waited until it was damp/dry, applied some olive oil & gently detangle the knot/matting. I think before I shampoo, DC etc... I need to thoroughly detangle.

HHJ


----------



## g.lo

NikkiQ said:


> So while I was rinsing out my DC in the shower, I always tend to leave out this one piece of hair! Well today after I got out the shower, I was telling DH about how I do it every time and told him to pull to see how long it was. He said a foot long. I said "haha like a $5 foot long?" He looked at me and said "No really...it's pretty long honey. Of course I whipped off my shirt (no I'm not a freak. my shirt is black and couldn't see my hair against it) and said "TAKE A PICTURE!!"
> 
> I'm bouncing back from that 1" cut/trim/whatever you wanna call it last month. I guess the trim and constant bunning is working for me. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!!




 NikkiQ, need the full reggie, don't be shy on details!!!
go girl!


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> So while I was rinsing out my DC in the shower, I always tend to leave out this one piece of hair! Well today after I got out the shower, I was telling DH about how I do it every time and told him to pull to see how long it was. He said a foot long. I said "haha like a $5 foot long?" He looked at me and said "No really...it's pretty long honey. Of course I whipped off my shirt (no I'm not a freak. my shirt is black and couldn't see my hair against it) and said "TAKE A PICTURE!!"
> 
> I'm bouncing back from that 1" cut/trim/whatever you wanna call it last month. I guess the trim and constant bunning is working for me. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!!



I see you growing girl!!!!


----------



## ImanAdero

mamaline said:


> What's the web series called?



mamaline it's called Common Threads. It's currently still in production (why I still have these braids in lol) but I think the director said it should be ready in November. I'm super excited about it though.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ahh had to rush out the door this morning to bring the pups to the vet since I overslept! Didn't get a chance to bun so I left my hair in the 2 braids, put a satin bonnet on top and threw on a crochet beanie. I swear I love those things. I'm gonna stock up on them when I move back home.


----------



## Froreal3

^^I love beenies too! I rocked my blk one all winter.  Btw your hair has definitely grown. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## NikkiQ

Debating on what hair products to pack and bring with me home to NOLA. Think I may leave a majority of it here and just pick up some new stuff there if I need it. I may lose my mind being able to purchase hair products again without searching from here to Timbuktu for it


----------



## NikkiQ

Took the braids out and put the bun in. 12hrs of travel tomorrow. This is gonna be a tiring day yall!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

NikkiQ I just took note of your location!  How is PR doing?  What you doing there?  Been thinking about moving out there but the fam says the economy is no good and should stay my narrow behind in the states (they obviously still see me as a 16 y/o cause there isnt anything narrow about anything on me now  )


----------



## NikkiQ

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> NikkiQ I just took note of your location!  How is PR doing?  What you doing there?  Been thinking about moving out there but the fam says the economy is no good and should stay my narrow behind in the states (they obviously still see me as a 16 y/o cause there isnt anything narrow about anything on me now  )



My DH is in the military and got stationed here. I have to agree with your family. Unless you speak Spanish fluently, you're not gonna have any luck finding a job. Which the jobs are far and in between anyway. I've been here for over a year and despite all the experience I have, I couldn't even get a job on base...and I'm a military wife!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

NikkiQ said:


> My DH is in the military and got stationed here. I have to agree with your family. Unless you speak Spanish fluently, you're not gonna have any luck finding a job. Which the jobs are far and in between anyway. I've been here for over a year and despite all the experience I have, I couldn't even get a job on base...and I'm a military wife!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.




Yeah but I'm a Rican, I figured I'd find work easy because not only am I Rican but my English doesnt have an accent.

I remember about 10yrs ago I was offered a job at a resort because I would be able to deal with tourist and they would feel more comfortable with me because I speak like "them"  I was like   Yall know I'm American born right? lol 

But I was young and up some dudes butt so I didnt do it lol 

But I've been thinking about going back.  But if its that's bad I may need to to stay my black behind in anti black folk Arizona lol


----------



## Kerryann

So am i the only one that realizes the braid salons are getting more expensive because they realized more people are going natural and are going to them for protective styles

I wanted to get some marley twist not long at all and the woman told me $130 i was floored because thats  just $20 shy of some a$$ length braids i got done at that same salon 1yr ago


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Kerryann said:


> So am i the only one that realizes the braid salons are getting more expensive because they realized more people are going natural and are going to them for protective styles
> 
> I wanted to get some marley twist not long at all and the woman told me $130 i was floored because thats  just $20 shy of some a$$ length braids i got done at that same salon 1yr ago



YAAASSSSSS GIRL!!!!!  They tryna rob us I tell you!  I tried going to get braids done to get through that weird phase of growing from bald (too long to be short and sassy but too short to hide it!) and I was floored by prices too!!!  I said "for all that I'm just gonna walk around like a toddler who just woke up for a few months" and I did...  No shame


----------



## FemmeFatale

I am hoping and praying that I hit full BSL by the end of the year, this is where I'm at now after taking down an install from May..I need to be more consistent with taking my vitamins.


----------



## Jobwright

FemmeFatale. I think you will make it if you are not already there!  Can't see the back, so you must be trying to get the front there?


----------



## fifigirl

Finally I retouched my hair yesterday! I did a length check. I was a little over shoulder length in May and now my hair's grown a little over armpit length now. I didn't do a length check in June when I chopped about half an inch - three quarters tho, but in my opinion, I have been able to retain some length. 
Stretching doggedly till December, and feverently hoping I will be BSL by then!
Here's some pics, I had my hair flat ironed a bit to do the length check


----------



## ronie

FemmeFatale said:


> I am hoping and praying that I hit full BSL by the end of the year, this is where I'm at now after taking down an install from May..I need to be more consistent with taking my vitamins.




Nice


----------



## fifigirl

Thinking of starting hairfinity tablets to up my hair game and trying NJ's sulphur mix which I ordered. Think it will work? Cos I really want to have some major growth by december


----------



## FemmeFatale

Jobwright said:


> FemmeFatale. I think you will make it if you are not already there!  Can't see the back, so you must be trying to get the front there?



I have no idea since I just took out a weave after 3.5 months and haven't relaxed yet. BSL has been a dream for so long that it's actually hard to claim. I'll know for sure once I relax and dust.


----------



## fifigirl

FemmeFatale said:


> I am hoping and praying that I hit full BSL by the end of the year, this is where I'm at now after taking down an install from May..I need to be more consistent with taking my vitamins.



FemmeFatale what vitamins are you using?


----------



## KiWiStyle

FemmeFatale said:


> I am hoping and praying that I hit full BSL by the end of the year, this is where I'm at now after taking down an install from May..I need to be more consistent with taking my vitamins.



Seriously?!?  All that hair looks like it could be floor length when straightened!!  Your hair is soo beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

fifigirl said:


> Finally I retouched my hair yesterday! I did a length check. I was a little over shoulder length in May and now my hair's grown a little over armpit length now. I didn't do a length check in June when I chopped about half an inch - three quarters tho, but in my opinion, I have been able to retain some length.
> Stretching doggedly till December, and feverently hoping I will be BSL by then!
> Here's some pics, I had my hair flat ironed a bit to do the length check



Great retention!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FemmeFatale

fifigirl said:


> FemmeFatale what vitamins are you using?



Biotin, B complex, ALA and a multivitamin from Women One a Day. I also drink green smoothies but that was only a month ago.


----------



## FemmeFatale

KiWiStyle said:


> Seriously?!?  All that hair looks like it could be floor length when straightened!!  Your hair is soo beautiful!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle I'm relaxed (well last one was 4/28/13) so only my new growth is not straightened. I really hope so though, well mid back, lol.


----------



## Kerryann

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> YAAASSSSSS GIRL!!!!!  They tryna rob us I tell you!  I tried going to get braids done to get through that weird phase of growing from bald (too long to be short and sassy but too short to hide it!) and I was floored by prices too!!!  I said "for all that I'm just gonna walk around like a toddler who just woke up for a few months" and I did...  No shame



I am truly over the braids prices at this moment str8 highway robbery


----------



## polished07

FemmeFatale said:


> I am hoping and praying that I hit full BSL by the end of the year, this is where I'm at now after taking down an install from May..I need to be more consistent with taking my vitamins.



Hol up Hol up (yes Hol not hold!!!) ok I see a major case of hair anorexia! You have to be bsl already girl!


----------



## Carmelella

FemmeFatale said:


> I am hoping and praying that I hit full BSL by the end of the year, this is where I'm at now after taking down an install from May..I need to be more consistent with taking my vitamins.



Quit playin.  That has got to be mid back.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

FemmeFatale Girl I think you're there...  You got hair delusions too?  Its ok, a lot of us here do lol


----------



## coolsista-paris

oops double post. 

the next post is correct


----------



## coolsista-paris

hey girls!

did i tell you i was planning to relax my natural bsb hair? (id like to in september after my vacation).

im scared and excited...still searching and documenting (stylist or do it myself, phyto relaxer or another...hoW long to leave it on as i dont want bone straight, scared to mess up but then stylits can mess you up too)!!

oh my !!! and also ignoring peoples comments (you re not stong enough,you give up what god gave you, you'll regret, your fine hair will fall out....bla bla bla)!! 

mannnnnn is just hair!


----------



## JosieLynn

So I tried Amla oil yesterday, and it felt nice. Basically used it as a pre-poo/HOT and then just shampooed. Didn't even do a DC and it felt nice so I just put my LI and some Argan oil and did celie braids. Hope my hair doesn't feel too dry when I take them out. I've been doing really good with keeping my hair moisturized and have been doing buns to work. Just wanted to see if I could try something new. I usually do pin-up styles but I've been trying to master the bun since my hair has gotten longer and I think I've got it. I'm just glad that I can make buns with all my own hair and it not look SUPER skimpy. 

Also looking to straighten my hair with a rollerset come end of challenge time. I should be grazing BSL at the least but I'm hoping for more. I've been doing really well with my retention.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

coolsista-paris said:


> hey girls!
> 
> did i tell you i was planning to relax my natural bsb hair? (id like to in september after my vacation).
> 
> im scared and excited...still searching and documenting (stylist or do it myself, phyto relaxer or another...hoW long to leave it on as i dont want bone straight, scared to mess up but then stylits can mess you up too)!!
> 
> oh my !!! and also ignoring peoples comments (you re not stong enough,you give up what god gave you, you'll regret, your fine hair will fall out....bla bla bla)!!
> 
> mannnnnn is just hair!



I hate the ignorant comments about relaxed vs natural. I just wish everyone could just come to the agreement that it is just hair and whether its relaxed or natural shouldn't matter. As long as its healthy I see no reason to discriminate. I think no texture is better than the other in my opinion. I love looking and reading about all textures of hair. And I believe you should do what you want with your hair no matter the comments. I'm texlaxed and thought about going natural and when I told people this some looked at me like I was crazy while others encouraged it. But at the end of the day it's my decision and I chose to keep texlaxing because it works for me. So basically I'm saying screw the negative comments and do what's best for YOUR healthy hair journey!!


----------



## GettingKinky

Nothing much going on here. My hair is still straight from going to the salon last week. I'm wearing it in a ponytail bun. When I wear a regular ponytail the ends look too thin. I get tempted to chop off my bonelaxed ends,but I won't.


----------



## jprayze

Almost time for my twist install on Saturday.  I did a cholesterol DC with apricot oil on dry hair this morning.  I will probably do another DC tomorrow, detangle really well and put my hair in some large twists to stretch.  I always try to give my hair a little extra TLC before a long-term PS.  I need to decide what will be my moisturizer while I have the twists in.  I really don't want to purchase anything.


----------



## coolsista-paris

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I hate the ignorant comments about relaxed vs natural. I just wish everyone could just come to the agreement that it is just hair and whether its relaxed or natural shouldn't matter. As long as its healthy I see no reason to discriminate. I think no texture is better than the other in my opinion. I love looking and reading about all textures of hair. And I believe you should do what you want with your hair no matter the comments. I'm texlaxed and thought about going natural and when I told people this some looked at me like I was crazy while others encouraged it. But at the end of the day it's my decision and I chose to keep texlaxing because it works for me. So basically I'm saying screw the negative comments and do what's best for YOUR healthy hair journey!!



you are so positive and thats great! 

i was all proud if my futur plans of relaxing until hubby spoke... " noooo your not gonna relax,its not you, hold on to it"

i was like ....kinda tired of hearing people talk and now him too against it. ohhhhh come on !!

i explained its my hair and i want to change after 5 years natural and ive learnt a lot in order for my relaxed hair to do well.

i asked "what your gonna stop loving me because of a relaxer? im still the same is just hair"

its kinda dispointing to feel excited of something...on your own. :-( 

i am not telling him when i will do it! that way stop my motivation....


----------



## g.lo

coolsista-paris said:


> you are so positive and thats great!
> 
> i was all proud if my futur plans of relaxing until hubby spoke... " noooo your not gonna relax,its not you, hold on to it"
> 
> i was like ....kinda tired of hearing people talk and now him too against it. ohhhhh come on !!
> 
> i explained its my hair and i want to change after 5 years natural and ive learnt a lot in order for my relaxed hair to do well.
> 
> i asked "what your gonna stop loving me because of a relaxer? im still the same is just hair"
> 
> its kinda dispointing to feel excited of something...on your own. :-(
> 
> i am not telling him when i will do it! that way stop my motivation....



Feel your pain! At the end of the day it is your hair and do what will make you happy! I am sure you will be able to take care of your relaxed hair!


----------



## polished07

I'm itching to straighten my hair! Ugh but the Lil hair goddess in me is saying be patient and wait till December or January :-(


----------



## JosieLynn

Soooo it's lowkey hard getting photos of my hair on my own lol but I think I'm grazing BSB! Did this randomly and realized it seemed be to equal or a little past my shoulder blades. It's the little victories lol

ETA: I REALLY hate that this thing flips my pictures :-(


----------



## Froreal3

Picked up the LCL Beauty dryer. It is backordered, but will ship on or around 9/2. I hope I like it.

So, my hair is doing it's normal thing. It is in twists as usual. Flat twists in the front and  large singles in the back with braided roots. I will probably rock a twist out today for work. I never wear it out at work, so I'm sure I will get some looks.


----------



## ImanAdero

Can anyone recommend a good soft hooded dryer?

I think that might be a good investment for my deep conditions.


----------



## GrowAHead

ya'll... I haven't posted in awhile but I had to step in for this. I'm getting ready to touch up my hair this weekend and figured I'd do a length check at the same time.... HOW BOUT MY LENGTH CHECK BRA BROKE IN HALF???? 

It's the bra in my pic and I'm hurt!  Over here mourning my length check bra


----------



## mamaline

GrowAHead said:


> ya'll... I haven't posted in awhile but I had to step in for this. I'm getting ready to touch up my hair this weekend and figured I'd do a length check at the same time.... HOW BOUT MY LENGTH CHECK BRA BROKE IN HALF????
> 
> It's the bra in my pic and I'm hurt! Over here mourning my length check bra


LMBO that is too funny!! (sorry to laugh at your pain).


----------



## kandiekj100

GrowAHead said:


> ya'll... I haven't posted in awhile but I had to step in for this. I'm getting ready to touch up my hair this weekend and figured I'd do a length check at the same time.... HOW BOUT MY LENGTH CHECK BRA BROKE IN HALF????
> 
> It's the bra in my pic and I'm hurt! Over here mourning my length check bra


 
I feel your pain girl. My last few length checks have been in the same bra. And I'd hate to lose it b/c I think I'd feel like my length check would no longer be comparing apples to apples, since each bra sits differently. 

You'll be alright though. Just pick yourself by your brastrap (lol, I kill me) and you better be back (no pun intended) here with the length check pic.


----------



## GrowAHead

kandiekj100 said:


> I feel your pain girl. My last few length checks have been in the same bra. And I'd hate to lose it b/c I think I'd feel like my length check would no longer be comparing apples to apples, since each bra sits differently.
> 
> You'll be alright though. Just pick yourself by your brastrap (lol, I kill me) and you better be back (no pun intended) here with the length check pic.


----------



## JerriBlank

FemmeFatale said:


> I am hoping and praying that I hit full BSL by the end of the year, this is where I'm at now after taking down an install from May..I need to be more consistent with taking my vitamins.


 

Zzzayumm! Your hair is goreous and huge!!
*pervert whistles and goes back into lurk mode*


----------



## ojemba

So I made 3 weeks in my plaits. I washed and conditioned plaits and re-did each individual one over. I'm good for another 3 weeks. Like I stated in my last post I'm really liking this look. Hope to stick with it until Dec


----------



## Guinan

washed and semi DC today. I only shampooed the front of my hair and only DC the back of my hair (i know weird). I was under time restraint so I figured that the back of my hair needed the extra moisture. I braided my hair in 4's and plan on rocking a black beanie (even to the club).


----------



## Froreal3

I like the way this Komaza Califia spray and Califia Moisturizing Cream make the hair at the roots feel. The roots tend to be dry for some reason.


----------



## Duchess007

I'm in!  

~Current hair length: APL
~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
~BSL goal month: December '13
~Current Reggie and styling choices: I'm twisting and bunning like crazy!  Have been alternating two months of micro-braids with about four months of medium 2-strand twists (5 days at a time) and henna. I co-wash once or twice a week and mud-wash twice a month. Oh, and I henna once a month when not in braids. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?: I've been using homemade hair stuff and VO5 exclusively. Although I am resigned to being a naturally slow grower, I want to try some of the products I see mentioned on here and see if that speeds my growth. I will be keeping my homemade mud wash and whipped shea mix in the regimen, tho!
~Post a beginning picture




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

Welcome Duchess007!

I'm in process of getting my twists installed


----------



## jprayze

They are in!  Can't wait to play around with them!


----------



## mamaline

Duchess007 said:


> I'm in!
> 
> ~Current hair length: APL
> ~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
> ~BSL goal month: December '13
> ~Current Reggie and styling choices: I'm twisting and bunning like crazy!  Have been alternating two months of micro-braids with about four months of medium 2-strand twists (5 days at a time) and henna. I co-wash once or twice a week and mud-wash twice a month. Oh, and I henna once a month when not in braids.
> ~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to BSL?: I've been using homemade hair stuff and VO5 exclusively. Although I am resigned to being a naturally slow grower, I want to try some of the products I see mentioned on here and see if that speeds my growth. I will be keeping my homemade mud wash and whipped shea mix in the regimen, tho!
> ~Post a beginning picture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Welcome. How do you make your whipped Shea butter mix? I've been thinking about making one.


----------



## KiWiStyle

jprayze said:


> They are in!  Can't wait to play around with them!



Cute!!  Be sure to post the cute little styles you make with them!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Meritamen

I'm sad I haven't received that photos yet so I can't post anything.  Anyway, I still think my hair is either right at or close to APL so it seems that even with the haircut I didn't lose as much as I thought. The routine with my hair has been pretty same ol' same old thing. I just keep my hair in cornrows and wear my wig.


----------



## Carmelella

Dealing with way too many textures on my head now. My attempts at texlaxing has caused me mid strand breaks.  Now I dont ev3n know if henna was a good move.  My hair feels dry. Sigh.

Tomorrow I want to relax and I dont know if a protein treatment is a good or bad idea.  :/


----------



## Duchess007

Here's my recipe, mamaline:

Almond Shea Whip: 1 c. cocoa butter, melted 3 c. shea butter, softened  1.5 c. coconut oil 1 c. mango butter .5 c. murumuru butter .5 c. cupuacu butter .5 c. olive oil .25 c. almond oil .25 c. apricot kernel oil .25 c. castor oil .25 c. grapeseed oil .25 c. jojoba oil .25 c. safflower oil .25 c. vegetable glycerin 2 T argan oil 2 T babassu oil 1 T coffee oil 1 T vitamin e 1 t tea tree oil 10 drops basil oil 10 drops lavender oil 10 drops rosemary oil

You can also add fragrance, if you like.

Since this makes a big batch, I like to store the extra in the fridge in these jars from the Dollar Tree.







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

ImanAdero said:


> Can anyone recommend a good soft hooded dryer?
> 
> I think that might be a good investment for my deep conditions.



I love my Carel from Sally's!  It gets real hot too and I have the comfort of watching TV and whatever else. Be sure to my the insurance. I'm on my second one with no problems. Its at least four years old.


----------



## jprayze

Duchess007 said:


> Here's my recipe, mamaline:
> 
> Almond Shea Whip: 1 c. cocoa butter, melted 3 c. shea butter, softened  1.5 c. coconut oil 1 c. mango butter .5 c. murumuru butter .5 c. cupuacu butter .5 c. olive oil .25 c. almond oil .25 c. apricot kernel oil .25 c. castor oil .25 c. grapeseed oil .25 c. jojoba oil .25 c. safflower oil .25 c. vegetable glycerin 2 T argan oil 2 T babassu oil 1 T coffee oil 1 T vitamin e 1 t tea tree oil 10 drops basil oil 10 drops lavender oil 10 drops rosemary oil
> 
> You can also add fragrance, if you like.
> 
> Since this makes a big batch, I like to store the extra in the fridge in these jars from the Dollar Tree.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That sounds yummy!  A lot of ingredients to gather though


----------



## Duchess007

jprayze said:


> That sounds yummy!  A lot of ingredients to gather though



I started with just Shea, then it became Shea, mango butter, cocoa butter, coconut oil, almond oil, olive oil, glycerine, rosemary oil, and vitamin E. Then, it became a monster. 

As I started trying different oils for different things, I just kept adding. Try the version above, or scale back to your tried and true oils. If it starts with Shea, it will be awesome. ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Had a hair nightmare dream last night. It was really weird.

For some reason a patch in the back/right side of my head had completely broken off. It was like two inches long. I was looking in the mirror and grabbed it like "Noooooooo!" But the weird part is the rest of my hair was like butt length and I grabbed it up in a pony tail to try and cover the chewed up area. My mother (who's passed on) and someone else were helping me take length check pics and I liked the way the hair just hung down and was swinging. My hair was bone straight like I had flat ironed or something. So I rocked a Chicoro looking pony tail and kept it moving. Then I woke up and was like, "Oh good, my hair is fine...but it isn't butt length either!"


----------



## mamaline

Dealing with my new growth seriously literally makes my head hurt.


----------



## FroFab

I had to go back and check my posts to figure out when I put these braids in   it has been over a month

I have no intention on taking them out within the next week either. Maybe after Labor Day sometime.


----------



## SimJam

yeah umm Im so done whith these mini twists.

I took them out over the weekend .... took me 5 hours !!!!!! my hair was soooo tangled. Im still finding knots when I do my hair.

uggggg

this is my hair today


----------



## Duchess007

SimJam said:


> yeah umm Im so done whith these mini twists.
> 
> I took them out over the weekend .... took me 5 hours !!!!!! my hair was soooo tangled. Im still finding knots when I do my hair.
> 
> uggggg
> 
> this is my hair today



Daaaang... that's a long time!  Your hair looks super cute today, tho.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kinky curlygenie

Atm I have crochet braids in too keep my hair out the way. Ive had them in a week and already im bored!!!!!! I have been using castor oil so il see how that goes. How are you ladies?


----------



## BGT

After my TU and trim, i'm just 1 inch from BSL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## polished07

Ok so my move to CT has went smoove but this hard water ain't cutting it! I'm pissed I didn't expect to come out here and get a setback I need to research shower head softeners but from what I see they are expensive as heck and we have enough to pay for Im not trying to be mean but I haven't seen even a handful of healthy hair out this way I feel like I'm in the twilight zone of ate up hair I've only seen non black women with healthy long hair so far


----------



## Jobwright

polished07 said:


> Ok so my move to CT has went smoove but this hard water ain't cutting it! I'm pissed I didn't expect to come out here and get a setback I need to research shower head softeners but from what I see they are expensive as heck and we have enough to pay for Im not trying to be mean but I haven't seen even a handful of healthy hair out this way I feel like I'm in the twilight zone of ate up hair I've only seen non black women with healthy long hair so far



I bought a Sprite water filter from Lowes for both showers. Super easy to install and it was only about $20.  I could immediately tell the difference in my skin and hair.  Check Lowes.  You should be able to find something.


----------



## Froreal3

I took out a twist last night and my ends felt quite dry. Not sure why. Maybe it's the new sulfur pomade I'm trying. NJoy's oil never made my hair dry, so I'm not sure if it is really the sulfur. *shrug* 

It might be that I used Vanilla Silk (has proteins) to DC and added Aphogee Green Tea as as leave in underneath my Komaza products. Usually I use a protein free DC prior to spraying the Aphogee, but this time I didn't. I probably won't do that again.  I baggied with some Komaza Califia spray and Califia moisturizing cream last night and my ends look/feel better this morning. If they feel dry by the end of the day, I'll probably do a quick mid week DC with NG Herbal Blends, Sitrinillah, or Shea What! Deux


----------



## GettingKinky

My 9 weeks of NG is acting all cute. I think it's trying to convince me to transition. But I have a section of hair that is just barely texlaxed and I'm not a huge fan, so I'm sure my NG is just trying to fool me.


----------



## Guinan

My hair is soooo tangled and matted. I started detangling yesterday. I will def wash my hair today. I hope I didnt cause a set back.


----------



## ImanAdero

I'm currently on a no buy (after buying the soft hood dryer and Shea Moisture's Coconut& Hibiscus moisture milk) but I figured I'd pass this along after seeing it on the curlbox IG


----------



## naturalagain2

Still in my twist extensions moisturizing daily. 5 weeks in. I will keep them in for 3 more weeks. I ask my friend/hairdresser to make me a wig out of the Brazilian bohyme hair I have. I plan to rock that when it gets cold.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Hey ladies! Ended up doing an overnite DC and not on purpose lol. I cowashed late last nite and after applying my DC and cap I kinda fell asleep. I rinsed out this morning and applied my leave in. My hair is soft, light, and fluffy in my wash n go for today. I will more than likely bun later because its way too hot down here in the south


----------



## polished07

Jobwright said:


> I bought a Sprite water filter from Lowes for both showers. Super easy to install and it was only about $20.  I could immediately tell the difference in my skin and hair.  Check Lowes.  You should be able to find something.



Thanks so much girl! I have been researching all night I'm going out to get one this week


----------



## Froreal3

Did a quick 10-15 minute DC with Sitrinillah while in the shower. I like the ease of washing my twists, but they come out so messy when I'm done. Oh well. They are being braided/pinned up anyway.


----------



## Guinan

Just finished washing my hair. Wasnt able to DC. I had alittle breakage from neglecting my hair & I had to cut out sum knots. I think I'm going to dust my ends tonight.


----------



## bajandoc86

I am all braided UP!!!   *twerk*


----------



## Froreal3

^^^^ Very pretty!


----------



## NikkiQ

Heyyyyy ladies!!!!  

I'm sorry I've been MIA lately. I recently moved back to the states to start working again and I'm still trying to get all settled in. My phone decided to just die on me yesterday so I'm without my LHCF app until my new phone arrives and fighting my step dad to use this laptop has been a serious battle. He lucky I love him b/c I was about ready to take him out!!!

I'm gonna do my best to check in with you ladies as much as I can until I get my phone in and hopefully buy a new laptop with my first paycheck


----------



## Kerryann

ImanAdero said:


> I'm currently on a no buy (after buying the soft hood dryer and Shea Moisture's Coconut& Hibiscus moisture milk) but I figured I'd pass this along after seeing it on the curlbox IG



girl this steamer aint worth it. This has got to be one of the worst investments as a natural


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> Heyyyyy ladies!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry I've been MIA lately. I recently moved back to the states to start working again and I'm still trying to get all settled in. My phone decided to just die on me yesterday so I'm without my LHCF app until my new phone arrives and fighting my step dad to use this laptop has been a serious battle. He lucky I love him b/c I was about ready to take him out!!!
> 
> I'm gonna do my best to check in with you ladies as much as I can until I get my phone in and hopefully buy a new laptop with my first paycheck



Welcome back!!  Are you in the back in the states for good?


----------



## Guinan

bajandoc86 said:


> I am all braided UP!!!   *twerk*


 
Your twists are gorg!!!! I can't wait to see the styles ur gonna slay us with.


----------



## Guinan

I hope I'm not dusting my hair too much. I dusted last night b/c I had a couple of fairy knots and I figured if I have a couple, there are probably more. I hope I'm not hindering my rentention by dusting too much. 

When yall see too many knots & splits, do yall dust or S&D?


----------



## polished07

Kerryann said:


> girl this steamer aint worth it. This has got to be one of the worst investments as a natural



Do tell! I was inching towards getting one for the upcoming cold months!


----------



## Froreal3

NikkiQ said:


> Heyyyyy ladies!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry I've been MIA lately. I recently moved back to the states to start working again and I'm still trying to get all settled in. My phone decided to just die on me yesterday so I'm without my LHCF app until my new phone arrives and fighting my step dad to use this laptop has been a serious battle. He lucky I love him b/c I was about ready to take him out!!!
> 
> I'm gonna do my best to check in with you ladies as much as I can until I get my phone in and hopefully buy a new laptop with my first paycheck


 
Welcome back home!


----------



## Duchess007

pelohello said:


> I hope I'm not dusting my hair too much. I dusted last night b/c I had a couple of fairy knots and I figured if I have a couple, there are probably more. I hope I'm not hindering my rentention by dusting too much.
> 
> When yall see too many knots & splits, do yall dust or S&D?



I dust once a quarter MAX and use search and destroy in-between as necessary. I can be a little scissor-happy, so I have to set clear boundaries. I have to do the same with hair regimens, too. Otherwise, I'm like "This doesn't work!" mid-way through a DC.  :-D  I'm impatient.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe

bajandoc86

Whats the name of ur website???
I could have sworn i bookmark it

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

pelohello thanks hun! I am itching to get to styling...I got all kind of ideas. Let the fun begin! Lol!

Hyacinthe it's http://www.fortheloveofmyfro.com


----------



## mamaline

I want to take out this sew-in, but then again I don't. I want to take out next weekend, because I start Airman Leadership School in 2 weeks and I don't want them to say anything about the bob being out of regs. I really, really don't feel like dealing with my hair though and my touch up isn't until Sept 21. Decisions, decisions lol.


----------



## Guinan

I wonder how accurate are pull length checks? I did a pull mini LC & I'm getting excited cause I see alittle growth  I think it's b/c I'm eating more fruits & veggies.


----------



## Curlygirly9

Just touched up my roots today w/ texturizer. I haven't done a length check for a few months now. I wanted to wait until my b-day next month but I just couldn't resist.
I never made it past APL and now I'm about an inch away from BSL!!!!!  
Can't wait to post a pic for the next check in. I'm currently DC'ing with Aussie Moist 3 Min Miracle.


----------



## GettingKinky

I can't believe I spent $14 for 2 oz of Chi silk infusion.  The Sally's knock off is waaay cheaper but it has alcohol in it. This stuff better be like liquid gold.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Started back using MN as of today. I experienced shedding the first time I used it so now that I have incorporated tea rinses, I'm hoping this will help combat it. I plan on using this once daily or every other day until the end of December. I'm definitely hoping this will give me the boost I need to reach BSL which is only 2-3 inches away!!!


----------



## Froreal3

GettingKinky said:


> I can't believe I spent $14 for 2 oz of Chi silk infusion.  The Sally's knock off is waaay cheaper but it has alcohol in it. This stuff better be like liquid gold.



They had it at a BSS for 19, almost 20. I was like


----------



## GettingKinky

Froreal3 said:


> They had it at a BSS for 19, almost 20. I was like



I just found 6oz for $17 on amazon. I'm taking my 2oz bottle back to Ulta


----------



## Froreal3

GettingKinky said:


> I just found 6oz for $17 on amazon. I'm taking my 2oz bottle back to Ulta


 

Oh, well this bottle was 6 oz. for $20. I was still like "Umm, no."


----------



## GettingKinky

I just organized all my products. I got rid of all my pre-HHJ stuff except my curling irons and stocked up on all my staples. I'm set to go on cruise control for a long time now. I just have to resist all urges to buy the next holy grail product or change my reggie.


----------



## jprayze

On vacation and my BFF styled my twists!  Masquerade ball here we come!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

jprayze said:


> On vacation and my BFF styled my twists!  Masquerade ball here we come!!!



Very nice!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

jprayze - I like it!

It's been so quiet here lately. What's everyone up to? I've been wearing my "flower bun" the last few days.


----------



## JosieLynn

GettingKinky that's a really cute bun, how did you make it?


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks JosieLynn

I put my hair in a pony tail then I seperate the ponytail into 5 sections. Then I take one section and twist it and make a loop with it and pin the end of the hair to the base of the ponytail with a bobby pin l. Then I repeat that on each of the remaining 4 sections. It's really easy!


----------



## g.lo

I washed and Dc my hair this morning, an cut about 3 inches off
I still believe in miracle so will still be hanging in here.
I have been itching to big chop for a while and if I didn't cut those inches off today, i know for sure i would have chopped in the nearest future.
2.5 years ago I suffered from a very severe post partum shedding (even my eyelashes went missing). the areas that was severely affected was my crown, sides and edges. I had bald patches, really horrible and depressing.
Although my edges grew back, i found that some hairs took over a year to start growing back. My density went from high to low which was ok when my hair was shorter, bu tnow  that is longer, styling is a dilemma and  my twist out look thin and just .
My hair is fine, but i used to have lots of it.
With this big trim, it looks much better and I am at peace with myself.
i will be opting for low manipulation style till december (loose twist, that i will hopefully keep for 4 weeks)

I include pic of the post partum ( in these pics, it's bad but not that bad as the hair started growing back)


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> jprayze - I like it!
> 
> It's been so quiet here lately. What's everyone up to? I've been wearing my "flower bun" the last few days.



I've been thinking the same thing. I'm still hanging in there. 2morrow I plan on DC & doing a braidout.


----------



## GettingKinky

g.lo I'm glad you are recovering from your post partum shedding. I didn't realize it could be so severe. Do you have picture after your 3 inch trim?


----------



## g.lo

GettingKinky said:


> g.lo I'm glad you are recovering from your post partum shedding. I didn't realize it could be so severe. Do you have picture after your 3 inch trim?



I will post a pic tomorrow , probably do a length check !


----------



## newnyer

HEY LADIES!!!!! I have been just lurking in and out of LCHF for SO long, because I wasn't really feeling my hair at all, but I've missed you guys!  Update: I got a relaxer last week after a 12 week stretch.  I've done 12 weeks before... & even though the time flew by my hair was crying for help...I started to get a lot of breakage towards the end of it and it was hard to manage because of dryness no matter how much I M&S.  I wasn't sure of the reason...but I made a vow to get out of my lazy rut and start back paying attention to my hair.  I have been SO tired of wearing buns every single day, even on night's out but I seemed to have lost the motivation to do anything with my hair.
I also switched up relaxers.  The stylist was using some brand she favored the last two applications.  I wasn't familiar with the brand, but this time I asked her to apply Mizani BB--and so far I love it.  Although my hair was a little straighter than I usually like...it's been so soft, bouncy and moisturized!

Today is wash day:  I started w/ a coconut oil prepoo, then did a quick protein treatment since it's my first wash post relaxer, now I'm DC'ing w/ Alter Ego mixed w/ Alma, Brahmi, & Maka powder and a dash of honeyquat.  First time using this mix so we'll see how it goes!  I'll keep you updated and will get a pic in after washing.  Trying to decide what I'm going to do with my hair after that- since it's experiment day I may have a go at a rollerset again...I haven't practiced that in SO long & I really should try to get that down so I can start doing my own at home.  The last time I took a peek at my length (after the relaxer), it looks like I'm full BSB w/ about 2 inches to go until BSL.  I thought I'd be making it a lot sooner...but hey...as long as I make it!  SMOOCHES!


----------



## mamaline

I decided to take my sew-in out. That went surprising well. I didn't have a ton of breakage, and I didn't cut out any of my hair (which were my two fears). Right now I'm deep conditioning my hair. As much as I hate to, I'll probably leave it in overnight. It's late and I'm tired lol.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Hi Ladies,
Glad to see we're on track with our goals! I need to post a LC today, but I've been only doing the basics of my regimen lately, nothing new. My hair is either bunned or in a French braid with the tail tucked in. I still need a trim so I'm scheduling an appointment for my daughter and I in two weeks. 

NikkiQ congratulations on moving back home!! We'll have to plan a NO meet-up now for the Fall. I'd love a Cafe du Monde meet-up with some hot chocolate. 

Speaking of fall ladies, seeing that we ending summer technically this month is anyone thinking of their winter regimen to close the deal on BSL by December 31st?

Fall regimens anyone?


----------



## ImanAdero

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> ...
> 
> Speaking of fall ladies, seeing that we ending summer technically this month is anyone thinking of their winter regimen to close the deal on BSL by December 31st?
> 
> Fall regimens anyone?



I'm going to incorporate more deep conditions. Like actually use the dryer for that GOOD conditioning. I barely do them. So this fall/winter I'm going to step that up. 

Also I think in going to keep this braided style regimen. 2 reasons: my hair has grown so much with them in. And 2) to keep up character continuity in this web series. I DO need to do a better job of washing them and keeping them moisturized, but overall these braids have been a win. Lord knows I'm kinda irritated by it because I hate keeping a style in for long lol, but overall I can't lie, these braids have definitely given me retention. 

I think I'll attempt at doing them myself though as opposed to getting them done so I don't feel obligated to keep them in. 

6 weeks and counting. I'm taking them out after the 8th though! Whooptie whoop!


----------



## BraunSugar

I did a random length check annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd...

I'm at BSL. 

I'm not leaving this challenge until the end of the year though. I am going to straighten it and do a trim. 

I'll post length check pics for the next length check.


----------



## coolsista-paris

hi.

i still havent relaxed... undecided me... some old  threads came out (bkt alternatived and design essentials).

im now documenting on that.... i will try to make my choice some day ( hopefully soon).

i really really need a change!

oh and im dc right now in front of a movie. im gonna rinse ,wash,air dry over night. then look for  a style in the morning for work.


----------



## Kerryann

BraunSugar said:


> I did a random length check annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd...
> 
> I'm at BSL.
> 
> I'm not leaving this challenge until the end of the year though. I am going to straighten it and do a trim.
> 
> I'll post length check pics for the next length check.



Congrats on making bsl


----------



## BraunSugar

Kerryann said:


> Congrats on making bsl



Thank you!


----------



## newnyer

Alrighty, here's my latest. Did a horrible version of a rollerset last night so I tried to wrap it last night to have it lay down a bit more. Welp.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

ImanAdero said:


> I'm going to incorporate more deep conditions. Like actually use the dryer for that GOOD conditioning. I barely do them. So this fall/winter I'm going to step that up.
> 
> Also I think in going to keep this braided style regimen. 2 reasons: my hair has grown so much with them in. And 2) to keep up character continuity in this web series. I DO need to do a better job of washing them and keeping them moisturized, but overall these braids have been a win. Lord knows I'm kinda irritated by it because I hate keeping a style in for long lol, but overall I can't lie, these braids have definitely given me retention.
> 
> I think I'll attempt at doing them myself though as opposed to getting them done so I don't feel obligated to keep them in.
> 
> 6 weeks and counting. I'm taking them out after the 8th though! Whooptie whoop!



What kind of braids do you have? Im thinking braid my hair in cornrows and wig it. I at least wanna see if I can do it for two months or so. I'd love to try the greenhouse effect for a bit.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

BraunSugar said:


> I did a random length check annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd...
> 
> I'm at BSL.
> 
> I'm not leaving this challenge until the end of the year though. I am going to straighten it and do a trim.
> 
> I'll post length check pics for the next length check.



Congratulations!!! I hope I'm right behind you.


----------



## Froreal3

Congrats BraunSugar Can't wait to see pics!

newnyer You look like you're there already. Are you? BTW, what is your workout regimen? I've always wanted to ask. You can pm if you want.


----------



## JJamiah

Wow Ladies we only have 3 more months to go... 
and then we are already into the new years... I am super excited just to see what progress my hair will make. So far, not much progress because I had to cut my hair due to swim classes...
I am going to be braiding up my hair for the next 6 months off and on... It is really about finding the right style that suits my lifestyle... 

I love the corn row Mohawk - finding a braider who listens and does it like I desire is next to nil...

I want single braids... I want proof in their pics... and not to be there all day or prices to be extreme...

I would love a weave.. then again.. I don't know..


----------



## newnyer

Froreal3 said:


> Congrats @BraunSugar Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> @newnyer You look like you're there already. Are you? BTW, what is your workout regimen? I've always wanted to ask. You can pm if you want.


 

The ends of my hair are now touching my bra strap...but since I wear my bra higher than most around this thread...I figured I'd consider myself full BSB (below shoulder blade), and not really claim BSL until I hit the bottom of my bra strap.  SO looks like about 2 inches to go to BSL and about 4 to 4.5 inches to MBL. 

And GIIIRLLL I hope you aren't thinking that's me in my avi. LOL!  I'm in shape but I don't have a six pack like that yet.  Defined abs...but not on her level.  I just found her pic & started using it as motivation & now follow her tumblir for workout regimes from time to time.  I'll PM you her site.


----------



## g.lo

I have my hair in small twist, To help me avoid manipulating my hair!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

I was bored watching TV so I put in about 20 two strand twists. No way would I wear these out of the house. The ends are super thin because they are bonelaxed and the roots are way too puffy. How do people get the part near the roots to look neat?


----------



## Carmelella

My Update:

I relaxed my hair August 26th after a 10 week stretch i think.  It was much needed because I think the cause of my mid strand breakage was all these different textures i have going on  b/c of my attempts at first for tex-laxing.  I could never get consistent results and my hair being so resistant still required too much heat afterwards to make it "manageable"

i used the half and half method and did maybe 2 inches of overlapping at the end. Still dont know what to do about the other textures in the middle of my hair. I also did something cray cray and used ORS normal for the back, and Hawaiin silky super for the front.  I liked the results for the hawaiin silky better.  They both have the same main ingredient.  Did a mid step protein treatment with Nexus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor, nuetralized, then dc'ed.

On sunday i had an event and went to the dominican salon for a wash and set. she blowed it out a little afterwards b/c my roots in the back were still thick   I was loving how flowy my hair was and parts of my v-shape is BSL!!   Not claiming it yet of course,.. More needs to reach there.  Most parts are .5 inches to 1 inch away.

End of year Regimen.
- I think I really need to up my moisture game something serious!
- Twice a week co-wash, air dry, curly stlye, every other day moisture and seal.
- Heat limited to twice a month,.. mostly roller sets.
- Stretch for 8-10 weeks,.. then continue stretch with weave until end of year.

Today: DC'ed for hours, then added oil.  Washed, conditioned, and now air drying in 10 plaits after i MS.


----------



## Cattypus1

Carmelella said:


> My Update:
> 
> I relaxed my hair August 26th after a 10 week stretch i think.  It was much needed because I think the cause of my mid strand breakage was all these different textures i have going on  b/c of my attempts at first for tex-laxing.  I could never get consistent results and my hair being so resistant still required too much heat afterwards to make it "manageable"
> 
> i used the half and half method and did maybe 2 inches of overlapping at the end. Still dont know what to do about the other textures in the middle of my hair. I also did something cray cray and used ORS normal for the back, and Hawaiin silky super for the front.  I liked the results for the hawaiin silky better.  They both have the same main ingredient.  Did a mid step protein treatment with Nexus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor, nuetralized, then dc'ed.
> 
> On sunday i had an event and went to the dominican salon for a wash and set. she blowed it out a little afterwards b/c my roots in the back were still thick   I was loving how flowy my hair was and parts of my v-shape is BSL!!   Not claiming it yet of course,.. More needs to reach there.  Most parts are .5 inches to 1 inch away.
> 
> End of year Regimen.
> - I think I really need to up my moisture game something serious!
> - Twice a week co-wash, air dry, curly stlye, every other day moisture and seal.
> - Heat limited to twice a month,.. mostly roller sets.
> - Stretch for 8-10 weeks,.. then continue stretch with weave until end of year.
> 
> Today: DC'ed for hours, then added oil.  Washed, conditioned, and now air drying in 10 plaits after i MS.



I have the same multi-texture problem for the exact same reason.  The most textured part, smack-dab in the middle of my strand was the result of a no smoothing, 15 minute total processing attempt. I'm actually considering pulling the Texturizer down the strand after my new growth is fully covered. I'm not really getting much breakage there because I'm a conditioning moisture and protein nut and I have been using henna for color. Once I decide what to do with the under processed area, I can be more consistent with my applications. What are you going to do with your different textures?


----------



## GettingKinky

I have a spot in the middle of my strands that's under processed as well. The first time I had my hair texlaxed we only did 5 minutes but it seems like 10 minutes is perfect. I also have a straighter section where we did 10 minutes plus smoothing. My hair is a mess. I'm way too afraid to ask for a corrective. I'm just living with the various textures down the strand. 

On another note in one small section I cut of my bonelaxed ends ~6 inches, and I love my texlaxed hair!   I'm fighting the urge to chop it all off tonight. 6 inches is over a years worth of growth for me so I'm not quite ready to do it. But I think at my next touch up I'll ask her to chop about an inch. I took a picture of the one part I cut.

ETA- I couldn't resist. I cut one part in the middle of my crown too because I know the texture there is different. I don't know how much longer I can hold out. I may have to chop and rejoin the APL challenge. I'm trying to hold out but it's starting to call to me.


----------



## FroFab

g.lo said:


> I washed and Dc my hair this morning, an cut about 3 inches off
> I still believe in miracle so will still be hanging in here.
> I have been itching to big chop for a while and if I didn't cut those inches off today, i know for sure i would have chopped in the nearest future.
> 2.5 years ago I suffered from a very severe post partum shedding (even my eyelashes went missing). the areas that was severely affected was my crown, sides and edges. I had bald patches, really horrible and depressing.
> Although my edges grew back, i found that some hairs took over a year to start growing back. My density went from high to low which was ok when my hair was shorter, bu tnow  that is longer, styling is a dilemma and  my twist out look thin and just .
> My hair is fine, but i used to have lots of it.
> With this big trim, it looks much better and I am at peace with myself.
> i will be opting for low manipulation style till december (loose twist, that i will hopefully keep for 4 weeks)
> 
> I include pic of the post partum ( in these pics, it's bad but not that bad as the hair started growing back)



I could have written this post.  My shedding was horrendous and seeing pictures of my hairline made me cringe.  It's taken over two years and I'm just now seeing the length and a little density return to my hair line.  My hair is overall much thinner but low manipulation has been the way to go for me.


----------



## FroFab

Currently taking down the braids (cornrows and singles) I put in like 6 weeks ago.  I am very near BSL!  I've been super gentle and since I'm not in any rush to get them out I haven't lost much hair...aside from my usual setting.  I've been taking down two at a time then converting them to a twist.  I just love taking down my braids and my hair feels moisturized.


----------



## daae

will try and do an update after i take down these braids.


----------



## GettingKinky

Hurry up and get your new phone and laptop NikkiQ. It's not the same around here without you. :-(


----------



## Tonto

Still waiting for December to do a length check. I'm pretty sure that I'm still between BSB and BSL...


----------



## Guinan

I'm trying to debate on whether or not I want to cut some layers to the front of my hair. I feel like with my hair one length it looks boring. I recently just cut some bangs & I think the layers would add a nice touch


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

So I went on a product haul and may I add I may have went a lil coocoo lol. But it's mainly all staples. I did purchase some Aussie Moist 3min miracle which is a new product and I fought the urge to buy some Shea Moisture products because its buy one get one 50% off. I have hair issues y'all I'm an addict and need to attend Hair Anonymous!!! Lol  anywho I just moisturized and sealed and put into a low bun for bed. Nite nite ladies!


----------



## jprayze

Hey y'all!  Had a blast on vacation.  But just realized I miss the SSI sale :-(. Probably better for my pockets.  Lol. My twists are holding up ok; I lost 2 so far.  I think I will go with braids from now on, they seem to hold better on my hair.  Keeping the braid regi very simple, just M&S and oil my scalp very few days.  It will be 2 weeks Saturday, shooting for a month.  I have a wedding to go to on the 28th...wondering if I should wear them to the wedding or take them out?  Depends on how they look by then.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ImanAdero

Ooohhhh I can't wait to take out these braids. I just made a Shea butter mixture with safflower oil, jojoba oil, castor oil, some of my Shea radiance nourishing hair repaid cream and castor oil. I just mixed it all up, but a little peppermint oil in it to make it smell better and I can't WAIT to use it!

I also am starting to feel for the first time that my hair is long. Again I know in gonna need a good trim when I get my hair done next, but for now, I'm just gonna keep doing what I'm doing with my hair. 

I also think for this last part of the year I'm going to try my hand at rod sets and rolling my hair. I mean, why not?!


----------



## fifigirl

Just an update:
Still on the game of attaining BSL so I have really upped my game. I started taking Hairfinity and I am currently using Njoy's oil. I use it at least 5 times a week and I baggy myhair and sleep over night so my hair has been very moisturized.
I am 2 weeks post relaxer and I've got some good growth already. I try to work out 3 times a week now and eating healthy still, tweaked my diet a bit though.
Thinking I will have my hair braided in about 2 days time as my hands are always in my hair ( big problem) . Aside from washing once a week with shampoo I have started cowashing as I try not to let the sulphur build up in my scalp.
Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## ojemba

Hi ladies,

Still on track with box braids until Dec. I steamed with EVCO then cowashed this past weekend. I'll do that every weekend while I have in the plaits. 

This PS is super care free. While I may not get to BSL by Dec I'm happy to just stick to my regimen and I'm sure I'll get there by my 2 year naturalversary in April 2014.


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> Hey y'all!  Had a blast on vacation.  But just realized I miss the SSI sale :-(. Probably better for my pockets.  Lol. My twists are holding up ok; I lost 2 so far.  I think I will go with braids from now on, they seem to hold better on my hair.  Keeping the braid regi very simple, just M&S and oil my scalp very few days.  It will be 2 weeks Saturday, shooting for a month.  I have a wedding to go to on the 28th...wondering if I should wear them to the wedding or take them out?  Depends on how they look by then.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



Welcome back!


----------



## Guinan

I just did a LC. I will upload comparison pics once I cut my hair back into a V shape. But I did change my siggie pic. I'm still optimistic that I'll make BSL by Jan


----------



## Guinan

Ok, here's my sep LC, the 1st pic is before the cut & the 2nd is after. I noticed sum growth. I need to be in the next white strip on my LC shirt.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello that is great growth girl! You will be there so soon!


----------



## Duchess007

pelohello said:


> Ok, here's my sep LC, the 1st pic is before the cut & the 2nd is after. I noticed sum growth. I need to be in the next white strip on my LC shirt.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Love the book for posture idea!  You're serious about getting clean data. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly

I confess!! Ive been stalkin this thread for inspiration  :lurk:

pelohello nice retention!!


----------



## GettingKinky

jprayze welcome back

pelohello - looking good!

For the past 3 weeks I've added grapeseed oil to my dry DC but I don't think my baking soda shampoo is strong enough to get all the oil out. At first I thought I was going to have to buy real shampoo, but now I kind of like it. My hair is smooth and soft.


----------



## Killahkurlz

Tonight I undid my two side twists and smothered my ends generously with coconut oil.  Then loosely twisted each side back up and wrapped them in conditioning caps before I tied my hair up.  Coconut oil completely saves my hair.  
Ladies who are experiencing dry ends, before you opt to just cut them off, try dipping your ends in coconut oil and letting it sit for awhile.  For my hair there's always a difference.


----------



## NikkiQ

Heyyyyyyyyy ladies!!!! Finally back amongst the land of the living. Got my new phone in this evening and LORD that 10 days without it was torture! So I'll be able to check in a bit more often now. Still no comp, but I'll be buying a new laptop next weekend hopefully. I missed you guys!


----------



## Carmelella

pelohello said:


> Ok, here's my sep LC, the 1st pic is before the cut & the 2nd is after. I noticed sum growth. I need to be in the next white strip on my LC shirt.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Omg. I luv ur hair fullness. After I reach BSL I think ill stay there and keep trimming until most of my hair all over is there so that I can get that thick volumous hair that u have!


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> Ok, here's my sep LC, the 1st pic is before the cut & the 2nd is after. I noticed sum growth. I need to be in the next white strip on my LC shirt.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



You are doing great girl!


----------



## Guinan

Thanks Ladies!!! I was feeling alittle hohum b/c two of my coworkers asked if I cut my hair.

NikkiQ, welcome back!!!!!


----------



## Guinan

Carmelella said:


> Omg. I luv ur hair fullness. After I reach BSL I think ill stay there and keep trimming until most of my hair all over is there so that I can get that thick volumous hair that u have!



That's why I trim in a V b/c it keeps my hemline full.


----------



## deedoswell

pelohello said:


> That's why I trim in a V b/c it keeps my hemline full.



Looks great!!! My hair grows naturally in a V but I have thin hair so it doesn't look anything like your V - beautiful!!!


----------



## JosieLynn

So me and my family are on this 21 day raw food diet and I'm pretty sure it has changed my hair thickness. I have the lowest density of hair and have never had problems with keeping it moisturized but yesterday my hands couldn't run through any of the roots! And it wasn't that it was tangled because I had just washed my hair 2 days before and had it braided up. My roots have never been this tough with me before and the only thing that has changed is my diet. My hair is growing out noticeably thicker. And I'm not used to it at all! Lol


----------



## keranikki

JosieLynn said:


> So me and my family are on this 21 day raw food diet and I'm pretty sure it has changed my hair thickness. I have the lowest density of hair and have never had problems with keeping it moisturized but yesterday my hands couldn't run through any of the roots! And it wasn't that it was tangled because I had just washed my hair 2 days before and had it braided up. My roots have never been this tough with me before and the only thing that has changed is my diet. My hair is growing out noticeably thicker. And I'm not used to it at all! Lol



I noticed the same thing when I minimized the amount of meat and processed foods I eat. I'm slowly trying to cut meat out of my life.


----------



## Guinan

JosieLynn said:


> So me and my family are on this 21 day raw food diet and I'm pretty sure it has changed my hair thickness. I have the lowest density of hair and have never had problems with keeping it moisturized but yesterday my hands couldn't run through any of the roots! And it wasn't that it was tangled because I had just washed my hair 2 days before and had it braided up. My roots have never been this tough with me before and the only thing that has changed is my diet. My hair is growing out noticeably thicker. And I'm not used to it at all! Lol



Ive noticed that too. I've been eating raw now, for almost 3wks. Besides weight loss, I've noticed my hair has gotten thicker & longer.


----------



## GettingKinky

Welcome back NikkiQ!!!!  Are you back in the states for good?


----------



## kinky curlygenie

pelohello said:


> Ive noticed that too. I've been eating raw now, for almost 3wks. Besides weight loss, I've noticed my hair has gotten thicker & longer.



I think I may have to start eating a raw diet but im not sure how I would cope lol I like my food a bit much . I have been contemplating cutting out neat completely so I can detox/ cleanse.  Im not soo keen on a juice diet!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> Welcome back NikkiQ!!!!  Are you back in the states for good?



GettingKinky I sure am. Moved back to New Orleans since I was able to get my old job back. Couldn't pass up that opportunity.

Just got done doing a much needed wash day. I hadn't DC'd or thoroughly detangled my hair since I got here. Just been moisturizing and bunning my life away. Now that things are finally calming down a bit, I need to figure out a good hair schedule soon. I'll be getting it flat ironed once a month to get it better acclimated to being straightened.


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> GettingKinky I sure am. Moved back to New Orleans since I was able to get my old job back. Couldn't pass up that opportunity.
> 
> Just got done doing a much needed wash day. I hadn't DC'd or thoroughly detangled my hair since I got here. Just been moisturizing and bunning my life away. Now that things are finally calming down a bit, I need to figure out a good hair schedule soon. I'll be getting it flat ironed once a month to get it better acclimated to being straightened.



I'm glad you were able to come back I know you weren't really feeling PR. But just because you have a job don't think you can slack off on your LHCF duties. . We need you around here


----------



## NikkiQ

GettingKinky said:


> I'm glad you were able to come back I know you weren't really feeling PR. But just because you have a job don't think you can slack off on your LHCF duties. . We need you around here



Oh no. I won't slack. I had this same job when I hosted the APL challenge too lol


----------



## JosieLynn

kinky curlygenie said:


> I think I may have to start eating a raw diet but im not sure how I would cope lol I like my food a bit much . I have been contemplating cutting out neat completely so I can detox/ cleanse.  Im not soo keen on a juice diet!!!!



That's what I'm doing right now, just a 21 day detox and it hasn't been terrible. Been doing alot of breakfast smoothies, snacks of fresh veggies and fruits and dinners of really large salads. You eat when you're hungry, you can juice if you like and oddly enough I haven't been really craving anything and I'm always satisfied. I occasionally do a "cooked" food but no frying, something like baked zucchini sticks, they're like mozzarella stick substitute. Something like that is my little "cheat" often with dinner.


----------



## GettingKinky

I think I'm going to go hardcore with bunning until the end of the year. I have to keep my bonelaxed ends hidden. I'm tempted to chop them, but the length helps with my buns. 

Here are my buns from the last few days.


----------



## kinky curlygenie

JosieLynn said:


> That's what I'm doing right now, just a 21 day detox and it hasn't been terrible. Been doing alot of breakfast smoothies, snacks of fresh veggies and fruits and dinners of really large salads. You eat when you're hungry, you can juice if you like and oddly enough I haven't been really craving anything and I'm always satisfied. I occasionally do a "cooked" food but no frying, something like baked zucchini sticks, they're like mozzarella stick substitute. Something like that is my little "cheat" often with dinner.



Hmmmm only 21 days, will you go back to normal diet after then or do you reckon you might keep it up? Have you had any other benefits. I know that when I have a good diet my hair, skin and weight wise.


----------



## jprayze

GettingKinky said:


> I think I'm going to go hardcore with bunning until the end of the year. I have to keep my bonelaxed ends hidden. I'm tempted to chop them, but the length helps with my buns.
> 
> Here are my buns from the last few days.



Pretty buns!!


----------



## JosieLynn

kinky curlygenie said:


> Hmmmm only 21 days, will you go back to normal diet after then or do you reckon you might keep it up? Have you had any other benefits. I know that when I have a good diet my hair, skin and weight wise.



In general I'm probably going to keep most of it up. My normal diet didn't include a lot of meat to begin with and mostly fish if that. And i've lost weight...almost 10 lbs with not much working out in the past 2 weeks. My nails are growing like weeds, skin is clearing up, a lot more energy and my mood in general is better. I want to keep this up as long as possible, while going vegan is tough there are a lot of lessons I am taking away from this experience that i will def incorporate in my regular diet.


----------



## brown_skin_poppin

Hey everyone, I think I'll join this challenge. I wanted to hit MBL by December 2013 but I don't think it's going to happen so BSL is the next best thing. Below is a pic i took in June, I won't be doing another length check till December.


----------



## jprayze

I cannot wait to get out of these twists and see how long my hair is!  2 weeks and counting!  Maybe 3 depending on how they hold up!


----------



## GettingKinky

I need to wash my hair but I'm feeling very lazy and the NFL is back.  I love football!!!  I guess I can DC while I watch. 

How are we all the way on the 3rd page?  Where is everyone?


----------



## ImanAdero

Taking out my braids tonight!!!!!


Praise God! Can't wait to let my hair out!


----------



## daae

Will post a mini update later


----------



## daae

Still miles away from BSL.

Whatevs.


----------



## daae

also front of my hair is stagnant for some reason. need to start taking hair and nail tabs.


----------



## jprayze

ImanAdero said:


> Taking out my braids tonight!!!!!
> 
> Praise God! Can't wait to let my hair out!



You did well!  I had my twists in for 2 weeks and Im already thinking about it!


----------



## felic1

daae your hair is coming along. It looks great. I think yours is longer than mine and it was not perfectly straight so it is probably longer than you think!


----------



## LadyRaider

Y'all are looking good! I am going to start taking prenatal vitamins to see if that helps with my hair growth! I am also going to be diligent about using Aphogee once a week and deep conditioning once a week. Hopefully this will help.

Anyone have success with prenatal vitamins?


----------



## ImanAdero

Braids are all out! Finished about 2:15am ::angry face::

Last night I GHE with almond Oil just so I could kinda pre-pop although I guess not really because I didn't wash it this morning. Plan a GOOD wash tonight with a GOOD deep conditioning with my new soft hood bonnet dryer.


----------



## GrowAHead

So this is not a real length check but this weekend my hubby took a shot of my hair and i'm a lot closer than i thought i was.  

This is about 1.5 weeks after a rollerset so my hair is kind of straight but the roots are crinkly - half up half down like high school 

I'm hoping this means I'll have some strands covering that bra strap by December!!!


----------



## Guinan

^^^ur hair looks great! You look BSL if not maybe a smidge till u get there.


----------



## Guinan

For the last half of the challenge I think my ps of choice will be curl former sets & braids. I just need to buy a 2nd pack of curl formers, since my hair is so thick & my hair always get caught when I "thread" the hair through the curl former.


----------



## ImanAdero

pelohello said:


> For the last half of the challenge I think my ps of choice will be curl former sets & braids. I just need to buy a 2nd pack of curl formers, since my hair is so thick & my hair always get caught when I "thread" the hair through the curl former.



I'm actually thinking of rolling my hair tonight. I'll have to let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## ImanAdero

So the roller set it greasy. I used my Shea butter mix and should've used something lighter. And it probably won't last long (gotta exercise tomorrow) but I still think its cute. 

I'll definitely try it again.


----------



## GettingKinky

Very cute ImanAdero!


----------



## jprayze

So I'm taking my twists out next weekend.  It will be one month for the twists and the summer no heat challenge will be complete!  I cannot wait to check my length because I haven't checked it in so long!!!


----------



## ojemba

Very far away from BSL but I'm going  to stay on track and be patient. 

Early length check as I approach my 2nd year since my last Relaxer.  I've been dusting on a regular basis so I'm happy with my ends and thickness.


----------



## Guinan

Still enjoying my straight hair but its starting to puff up a bit. I'm hoping it last until this weekend. I keep LC almost everyday since its straight.

I think this will be the last challenge I join. I think I'll let my hair grow at its own pace, but I'll def keep lurking. If it takes 5yrs for me to get to BSL then so be it. I'm kinda tired of always PS & not enjoying my hair. Next yr I plan on styling & profiling


----------



## NikkiQ

My bestie finally got a chance to flat iron my hair like she's been dying to do. She did it Sunday. Its now Tuesday and its still hanging in there. Granted the ends frizzed up instantly, but I already knew that would happen


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I have come to the conclusion that I cannot do without my Cantu Shea Butter leave in. I have been using this as my leave in as well as a daily moisturizer since the beginning of my hair journey. I have tried different moisturizers to see what other ladies were raving about but I always always seem to come right back to Cantu. It leaves my hair very moisturized and cool to the touch. And since my hair likes protein, it doesn't bother me to use this everyday. This will always be my staple no matter what! Cantu..looks like you're here to stay lol


----------



## nemi95

Well... This app has been acting up on my iPhone 4S so I haven't been on here in awhile. My goal was to make BSL by Sept, but I didn't make it. Maybe January will be the month for me.


----------



## keranikki

nemi95 said:


> Well... This app has been acting up on my iPhone 4S so I haven't been on here in awhile. My goal was to make BSL by Sept, but I didn't make it. Maybe January will be the month for me.



September is not over yet! Also, your bra is quite low.


----------



## NikkiQ

Bun life!


----------



## ImanAdero

The roller set didn't last very long. So now I've put my hair in individual braids. No extensions although I'll probably get a new set of extensions in the near future (maybe the next 2 weeks). 

Just gonna make sure it's moisturized and strong with the GVP Joico K-Pak Reconstructor. Gotta be strong to keep this hair growing going. 

Here are the braids. I'm excited because again, I'm finally seeing length which is really nice!


----------



## Froreal3

keranikki said:


> September is not over yet! Also, your bra is quite low.



Ditto this nemi95 

I was like  at your bra. It's an uncommon shape too.


----------



## Tonto

I have cornrows in right now. It has been two weeks. I washed my hair with them and re-did them. I plan on wearing a sew in with closure for two months and I know I need to prepare my hair for it with some protein treatment and some good deep conditioning.
I'd rather wait for November-December to see if there will be some progress


----------



## NikkiQ

About to make an appointment to go get my hair done by the new stylist I found. Since my hair is already straight, I don't wanna do it again so it may be time for a sew in. Just so I can ignore it for a while.


----------



## Guinan

OT I have been having severe spine pain that started on the back of my neck. After days of dealing with it, I finally went to the doctor. I have a cervical sprain &'have to get an X-ray of my spine to make sure it's no swelling. My doc did give me sum good meds, so the pain is less intense. The pain was so bad, I thought I was gonna faint. 

I wanted to wash my hair this weekend, but I think I'll wait until next week, until the pain subdues. My straight hair is sooo puffy, but I'm digging it.

HHJ


----------



## Cattypus1

pelohello said:


> OT I have been having severe spine pain that started on the back of my neck. After days of dealing with it, I finally went to the doctor. I have a cervical sprain &'have to get an X-ray of my spine to make sure it's no swelling. My doc did give me sum good meds, so the pain is less intense. The pain was so bad, I thought I was gonna faint.
> 
> I wanted to wash my hair this weekend, but I think I'll wait until next week, until the pain subdues. My straight hair is sooo puffy, but I'm digging it.
> 
> HHJ



Feel better, lady.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> About to make an appointment to go get my hair done by the new stylist I found. Since my hair is already straight, I don't wanna do it again so it may be time for a sew in. Just so I can ignore it for a while.




I would love to get a sew in of a cute bob. Do you know how long you want the weave to be?


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> I would love to get a sew in of a cute bob. Do you know how long you want the weave to be?



About BSL or MBL to get used to the length lol. I hope you get better soon pelohello!


----------



## jprayze

pelohello said:


> I would love to get a sew in of a cute bob. Do you know how long you want the weave to be?



I dream of a bob sew in!  I think I may do that for my bday in January!!

1 more week in my twists...my natural hair is getting frizzy with the synthetic but I like playing with it.  Here's today's  style:


----------



## Cattypus1

jprayze said:


> I dream of a bob sew in!  I think I may do that for my bday in January!!
> 
> 1 more week in my twists...my natural hair is getting frizzy with the synthetic but I like playing with it.  Here's today's  style:



Love, love, love...


----------



## NikkiQ

Getting a sew in done Saturday morning. Had to wash and prep the hair today so I got my curls back. Tried taking my length check picture but since I trimmed it again, I couldn't do it on my own. Guess I'll have to skip this one. I'm such a bad challenge host!


----------



## keranikki

NikkiQ said:


> Getting a sew in done Saturday morning. Had to wash and prep the hair today so I got my curls back. Tried taking my length check picture but since I trimmed it again, I couldn't do it on my own. Guess I'll have to skip this one. I'm such a bad challenge host!



Ahhhhh boo! You are not a bad challenge host. See you in and all of your glory in December, lol!


----------



## ilong

@pelohello - I hope you feel better. Also, I don't recall if you take spirulina or chlorella - if you do check with your doctor to see if you can increase the dosage a little - believe me it will help. If you don't take either of those - get some *fresh gingerroot* - peel it, scrape or chop it (as you would carrots) boil it to make tea and drink it. Drink about 2 cups a daily. It is one of the *best* (if not the best ) *NATURAL INFLAMMATORIES*!!! Reducing inflammation - reduces pain. 

For 15 years I was the queen of joint pains. I have been pain free for 6 months taking chlorella, spirulina and drinking gingerroot. During rainy and cold weather, joints naturally stiffen up and Arthur acts a Plain Fool . My joints don't ache anymore when it rains. I love tea and always drink more in the winter months - so I expect to not have any issues this winter. HTH and please feel better.


----------



## Guinan

Thank's ladies. The meds r def working, they just make me sooooo sleepy. ilong, I will def try the chorella. I was taking it but I ran out and I will try the ginger root. I usually prefer natural remedies but b/c the pain was so severe, I had to resort to modern medicine.


----------



## GettingKinky

I don't know if I'm just tired from getting up early to work out and then working long hours, but I'm over my hair obsession. I'm satisfied with my current length. I'll take more if it comes, but at this point I just want to be able to bun and maybe chop off my bonelaxed ends. Otherwise I'm just going into cruise control.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Is it just me or does BSL seem like the hardest length goal to reach?? I just got my relaxer and am under the hair dryer going into my 2nd hour. Oohhh the woes of long hair!! But I'm getting a much needed trim and I'm sure I'll be hovering over BSL AGAIN!! I'm determined to get there and I'm thinking by December 31, 2013 @11:59pm. 

When I leave the salon I'll be headed to GNC to get back on my vitamins and getting to wig it and grow it for this last quarter of the year. BSL or bust!! 

#gameface #notplayingnogames #operationwaistlength #moistureandsealinggoinghard #hashtagginglikeitsInstagram
#lmbo #dryerfryingmybrain

Done being crazy now bye!!


----------



## jprayze

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Is it just me or does BSL seem like the hardest length goal to reach?? I just got my relaxer and am under the hair dryer going into my 2nd hour. Oohhh the woes of long hair!! But I'm getting a much needed trim and I'm sure I'll be hovering over BSL AGAIN!! I'm determined to get there and I'm thinking by December 31, 2013 @11:59pm.
> 
> When I leave the salon I'll be headed to GNC to get back on my vitamins and getting to wig it and grow it for this last quarter of the year. BSL or bust!!
> 
> #gameface #notplayingnogames #operationwaistlength #moistureandsealinggoinghard #hashtagginglikeitsInstagram
> #lmbo #dryerfryingmybrain
> 
> Done being crazy now bye!!



Yes!!!  And we thought APL was bad!  Smh lol We will get there


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello please feel better soon. That sprain sounds awful! 

Currently under the dryer with my first roller set. I hope to do a slightly early LC.


----------



## Froreal3

I think I will be there by December. *lesigh*
Eta: My goal is the line on the purple shirt.  I think I have reached that. Now I want a couple more inches and thickness by December.


Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Kerryann

I purchased these today I hope I love them


----------



## Kerryann

I purchased these today I hope I love them


----------



## growbaby

New growth shot! 17 weeks post, self-relaxing in 30 mins


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Kerryann said:


> I purchased these today I hope I love them



I'm trying to see them.  Are these shampoos and conditioners? I love Vatika products but these are not familiar to me.


----------



## Kerryann

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I'm trying to see them.  Are these shampoos and conditioners? I love Vatika products but these are not familiar to me.



Yes thes are the vatika naturals shampoo and hot oil treaments plus hair masks


----------



## Guinan

Kerryann said:


> I purchased these today I hope I love them



Kerryann, where did u buy them from? I wonder if they have them @ my local Indian store.


----------



## Cattypus1

growbaby said:


> New growth shot! 17 weeks post, self-relaxing in 30 mins



Nice...love it!


----------



## Kerryann

pelohello said:


> Kerryann, where did u buy them from? I wonder if they have them @ my local Indian store.



I bought them from the Indian store in Queens, NY named the Patel Brothers


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Sorry I've been mia guys. No more internet so I can only access from my phone which is not fun.

Any way, not the best length check but I figured it will do lol 



I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Duchess007

Mz.MoMo5235

LOL!!!!! What is your signature in reference to? Hilarious!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Duchess007 said:


> Mz.MoMo5235
> 
> LOL!!!!! What is your signature in reference to? Hilarious!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Bwahahaha it was from a few years ago. Some white dude made a documentary to get some African war lord locked up or something and then he had like a mental break down over it and was outside naked playing with his stuff and cursing at people. It was all over tmz and I got that from a post in a thread about it

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Froreal3

My rollerset looked like a blow out, but I took the opportunity to dust 1/4 to 1/2 inch of my ends.  My ends did look almost as good as the rest of my hair.


----------



## Froreal3

Ok, good news is my hair does grow.  Bad news is I think I'm a slow grower.   This little bit in seven months. 









Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## jprayze

Froreal3 said:


> Ok, good news is my hair does grow.  Bad news is I think I'm a slow grower.   This little bit in seven months.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



But you're almost to BSL, if not there!


----------



## Froreal3

jprayze my goal was the purple shirt line. I consider that BSB/BSL since I wear my bra at more Mbl. I have been using sulfur since March, MN a couple months before that,  and I even had a growth spurt this summer. I ps 100% of the time, keep moisture/protein, eat decently, abd work out. I just thought I would retain more. Now I get why my hair never went past neck length until I began my hhj.  Not sure if I will make my MBL goal by the end of the year. 

Ok enough whining. I'm happy for what I have.


----------



## Duchess007

Froreal3 I feel your pain; I'm a slow grower too. But your hair looks thick and healthy, which is the most important thing.  I have to keep reminding myself this. You and I can be in the two inches a year club together. :-D

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Duchess007

Yay! Cheers to the "dust your ends and remove all progress partnership!"


----------



## Guinan

I'm about to do a braidout on my straight hair. I will be using shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie. I hope I like it. This will be my 1st time using it for a braidout. I was using it as a moisturizer. 

I will post pics 2morrow if it turns out ok.


----------



## Kerryann

My first blow out in months but I have some progress


----------



## Kerryann

..............


----------



## newnyer

Ooooh your hair looks so thick and healthy!


----------



## polished07

Kerryann said:


> ..............



Girl yes!!!!! Get it!


----------



## jprayze

I ready to take these out but until then. I tried another style.  Just trying to get it off my back and I can't wear a bun anymore because I took some of the side twists out.  They were starting to pull on my hair...that's a no no!  I cannot wait to start taking these out; it's been a fun month but I want to see my own hair.  Looking forward to flat ironing for the first time since May


----------



## JosieLynn

Did something new this weekend. Went out for one of my friend's birthday so I blow dried my hair on cool a day after washing it and then made a little bun. Went to the club and it didn't revert as bad as I thought. Then set it in dry flat twists around my head and took those out and wore it like that Saturday and Sunday. The blowdry seems to have helped my hair not tangle as much so it has been way easier detangling and it felt super light and fluffy so I may start doing that every blue moon. 

Didn't have any photos of the bun really but the flat twist out was awesome


----------



## Froreal3

JosieLynn looks like we have similar hair textures.


----------



## GettingKinky

I got out of the shower this morning and my hair grazes BSL unstretched!!  I'll post LC pictures after my touch up on the 10th. 

I've decided to start getting rid of my bonelaxed ends. Every 8 weeks when I go to my stylist I'm going to have her cut an inch. At that rate it will take a year to get rid of them, and my hair will end up about 1.5 inches shorter than it is now. So I guess I won't be joining a length challenge next year.  But I will finally be rid of all my pre-HHJ hair.


----------



## lamaria211

Hey ladies I've been MIA for a while and i won't be as active for the next few months, we're expecting our 4th child in March! So hair has taken a back seat. Im down to washing biweekly ans M&S whenever. Im still close to bsb so i will try.and make it by Dec


----------



## keranikki

lamaria211 said:


> Hey ladies I've been MIA for a while and i won't be as active for the next few months, we're expecting our 4th child in March! So hair has taken a back seat. Im down to washing biweekly ans M&S whenever. Im still close to bsb so i will try.and make it by Dec



Congratulations!!


----------



## Guinan

lamaria211 said:


> Hey ladies I've been MIA for a while and i won't be as active for the next few months, we're expecting our 4th child in March! So hair has taken a back seat. Im down to washing biweekly ans M&S whenever. Im still close to bsb so i will try.and make it by Dec



Congrats!!


----------



## g.lo

lamaria211 said:


> Hey ladies I've been MIA for a while and i won't be as active for the next few months, we're expecting our 4th child in March! So hair has taken a back seat. Im down to washing biweekly ans M&S whenever. Im still close to bsb so i will try.and make it by Dec



Congrats!!


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats lamaria211!

Wow 4 kids! I'm amazed you have time to do your hair at all.


----------



## Froreal3

Congrats lamaria211!

Kerryann your hair is so thick and healthy. Looks great!


----------



## BraunSugar

Froreal3 said:


> Ok, good news is my hair does grow.  Bad news is I think I'm a slow grower.   This little bit in seven months.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225325
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225327
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Girl, that's not a little bit. You are doing good!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

lamaria211 said:


> Hey ladies I've been MIA for a while and i won't be as active for the next few months, we're expecting our 4th child in March! So hair has taken a back seat. Im down to washing biweekly ans M&S whenever. Im still close to bsb so i will try.and make it by Dec



Congrats chica! ^_^

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## naturalagain2

Took my twist extensions out this past weekend. Glad to have my hair back. I will try to get my hair straightened on Friday (hopefully) to see where I'm at....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

I think while I might graze bsl by the end of year I will rejoin for next year and wait til I'm a full blunt bsl to get rid if the natural layers I got from the bald grow out.

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## lamaria211

Thanks ladies i have 3 boys already so everyone pray for a girl. Lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow

lamaria211 said:


> Hey ladies I've been MIA for a while and i won't be as active for the next few months, we're expecting our 4th child in March! So hair has taken a back seat. Im down to washing biweekly ans M&S whenever. Im still close to bsb so i will try.and make it by Dec



I just had to burst in here and say Congrats!!!!!    

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## kandiekj100

So I started texlaxing my hair and now the difference b/w the bone straight hair and the underprocessed hair is bugging me. I had not been having great results with my go-to braidouts and I think the different textures is what is bothering me. It's making the ends of my hair look sparse. As result, I've just been bunning my hair, even though I just put a relaxer in a couple weeks ago. This is usally when I'm wearing my hair down and enjoying it.

I'm not sure what to do. Should I chop off the super straight ends (Might be a good two-three inches) or cut it little by little? I'm just not sure. Maybe I'll hang on to it until the end of the year, after I relax again, and decide then. Looks like I'll be wearing my hair up or hidden until then.


----------



## keranikki

kandiekj100 said:


> So I started texlaxing my hair and now the difference b/w the bone straight hair and the underprocessed hair is bugging me. I had not been having great results with my go-to braidouts and I think the different textures is what is bothering me. It's making the ends of my hair look sparse. As result, I've just been bunning my hair, even though I just put a relaxer in a couple weeks ago. This is usally when I'm wearing my hair down and enjoying it.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do. Should I chop off the super straight ends (Might be a good two-three inches) or cut it little by little? I'm just not sure. Maybe I'll hang on to it until the end of the year, after I relax again, and decide then. Looks like I'll be wearing my hair up or hidden until then.



I would cut a little at a time if the length allows you to bun. If you can still bun if the 2-3" were gone, then just cut it all off.


----------



## FemmeFatale

So I'm back to APL after I had a deep trim.. :-( I happy that my hair is thick and healthy so I'll take that for now. This was after the relaxer and cut.
My issue is that I like my ends nice, even and blunt, smh.


----------



## ImanAdero

EffEmEl!


I feel like my scalp doesn't like castor oil :-(

Unfortunately I put it in my Shea butter mix and although I don't use the mix on my scalp, some must have gotten on my scalp and I was soooo itchy! It was awful!

But I made two batches of the mix ::cries::

Looks like I'll just have to keep using it but be REALLY careful it's just used on my ends.


----------



## Duchess007

Put in smaller twists this time and am hoping to make them last for two weeks. 









Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

Duchess007 these twists look good!!


----------



## jprayze

Who's trimming for the Fall Equinox?  Not me!  Lol. Although it is supposed to be one of the best days to trim, I just cannot bear to trim this time.  I have no idea how my ends look because I still have my twists in, but I want to get a clear picture of how much my hair has grown when I flat iron this weekend.  If I need a trim, I will get it next time I straighten. (Maybe the Oct full moon)


----------



## kandiekj100

^^Maybe I should, since I was debating cutting my hair anyway.


----------



## Guinan

I think I may straighten my hair 2morrow. If I do, I will workout today and workout 
2morrow morning. I havent washed my hair in two weeks.


----------



## lamaria211

Im about 1.5" from bsb if i limit my trimming i will make it! Pics when i get off


----------



## g.lo

Just tried dry finger detangling! Took a long time but virtually no breakage! Might be a keeper!


----------



## g.lo

Kerryann said:


> ..............



Love the fullness


----------



## GettingKinky

kandiekj100 said:


> So I started texlaxing my hair and now the difference b/w the bone straight hair and the underprocessed hair is bugging me. I had not been having great results with my go-to braidouts and I think the different textures is what is bothering me. It's making the ends of my hair look sparse. As result, I've just been bunning my hair, even though I just put a relaxer in a couple weeks ago. This is usally when I'm wearing my hair down and enjoying it.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do. Should I chop off the super straight ends (Might be a good two-three inches) or cut it little by little? I'm just not sure. Maybe I'll hang on to it until the end of the year, after I relax again, and decide then. Looks like I'll be wearing my hair up or hidden until then.



I'm in the exact same situation!! I've decided to trim an inch every 8 weeks and just keep bunning  for the next year until my ends are all trimmed off. I don't think I could handle the shock of cutting off 7 inches all at once.


----------



## Froreal3

Have my hair in my normal twists. Will keep em in for another week. Then I think I will try my Komaza protein strengthener.

Ladies we are in the last quarter...does any1 have any regimen changes to get that last bit of growth for the year or into the new year? I may look into adding silica to my vitamin reggie along with Viviscal. If I can get one inch per month consistently I will be ecstatic.


----------



## ImanAdero

I didn't realize that the GVP Joico Reconstructor had mineral oil in it. Not sure how I feel about it now. I'm still gonna try it because I'm going to need a good protein before I put those individual braids in again next week.


----------



## jprayze

Last style for this set of twists!  I cannot wait to take them out tomorrow.  I'm hoping that the styles detract from the 'oldness'.  





When I first started my HHJ, my fave prepoo was ORSR + honey + oil.  My hair seems to love it.  Wonder why I stopped.  Not having time to prepoo, ORS changed the formula...I need to find  something to use in place of the ORSR in my prepoos.  Preferably something I already own!  (I don't know what's in there) Lol. Does anyone has any suggestions?

Last quarter changes...I have to reevaluate my vitamin plan.

ETA:  I'm going to use SSI avocado condish for my prepoo.  I love that stuff.


----------



## JosieLynn

For this last quarter of the year I think I might stick to strictly bunning and incorporate the cool blowdry every 2 weeks. I'm getting lazy but the blow dried bun I made this week was much less tangled than usual. Plus I live in Chicago and winter could be right around the corner, so no ends can be out. It gets brutally cold here


----------



## keranikki

For this last quarter, I plan to massage my scalp more. I heard about the inversion technique, but it's too much for me (makes me dizzy). Also, I would like to baggie on a regular basis.


----------



## naturalagain2

Not going to be able to get my hair straighten and trimmed on Friday  my hairdresser will be off. Oh well....last night I used my homemade moisturizing spray and used bask silk and honey leave in (love this stuff def. a staple) on top. My hair feels so soft today and moisturized (was starting to feel a tad dry). My braid out looks better too since the water reset my braid out.


----------



## ojemba

Froreal3 said:


> Have my hair in my normal twists. Will keep em in for another week. Then I think I will try my Komaza protein strengthener.
> 
> Ladies we are in the last quarter...does any1 have any regimen changes to get that last bit of growth for the year or into the new year? I may look into adding silica to my vitamin reggie along with Viviscal. If I can get one inch per month consistently I will be ecstatic.


 

In August I challenged myself to wear twist until my 2 year BC Anniversary in April 2014. Thus for the end of 2013 I will continue to twist my hair for 3-4 weeks intervals. I will steam and co-wash every weekend, moisturize and seal then ghe every night, oil scalp with jbco and when i take twist out do a light protein condish and deep condish treatment.  

So far I'm really loving my twist and having that 100% access to my hair.


----------



## Meritamen

I'm not going to make it to BSL by the end pf the year. My hair is not at full APL with much thicker ends this time around thanks to the recent trim. *_sigh_* I just want to be able to do more complex braided and twisted sytles but my hair needs more length.


----------



## GettingKinky

ojemba-  I love your twists in the first picture. How long so they take to do?

jprayze - do you have AOHSR?  I really like it for my prepoo/ dry DC

Here's my bun today. I'm still hardcore bunning.


----------



## Guinan

It feels sooooo good to be able to wash my hair. I currently have DC on it. I'm trying to use up my stash. I'm using shea mositure, moisture retention conditioner and I sealed the conditioner with hempseed oil.

Since I'm wearing my hair down more, I decided to DC 2x's a week instead of once a week. I also decided not to straighten my hair today. I forgot that I had planned on straightening my hair once a month. I'm going to do a braidout on airdried hair. I find that doing braidouts on airdried hair caused less tangles b/c I'm able to remove the shed hairs.

I wonder how much retention I'll achieve since I'm no longer PS. I find it to be a waste to have all this hair but always wearing it in a PS. If I do PS it will only be once a week. I'll keep yall posted with this mini experiment. 

HHJ


----------



## Guinan

Any more LC Ladies?!? Were almost @ the end of September.


----------



## g.lo

pelohello said:


> Any more LC Ladies?!? Were almost @ the end of September.



I did cut my hair the 31st of  august, I took a picture and will do a LC end of month and compare!!!


----------



## jprayze

GettingKinky said:


> ojemba-  I love your twists in the first picture. How long so they take to do?  jprayze - do you have AOHSR?  I really like it for my prepoo/ dry DC  Here's my bun today. I'm still hardcore bunning.



Good suggestion!  I'm going to put it on my try list.


----------



## Guinan

I decided not to do a braidout. I'm gonna rock my airdried hair. My mom hates it but my dad loves it. My hair gets pretty big when I airdry instead of blowdry.

Here the back (my dad took the pic, after minutes of begging)


----------



## Guinan

Here's the front. I think once I add makeup & sum hoop ear rings, I think it'll look better.


----------



## kinky curlygenie

pelohello said:


> I decided not to do a braidout. I'm gonna rock my airdried hair. My mom hates it but my dad loves it. My hair gets pretty big when I airdry instead of blowdry.
> 
> Here the back (my dad took the pic, after minutes of begging)



Oh my it looks beautiful I cant wait till my hair looks big and full


----------



## Jobwright

^^^^^^Me too!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

You're hair is so big and beautiful pelohello. I live it!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

My phone is being the biggest jerk and not letting me see pictures :'(

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Nope, just checked my lc pic. I don't even think I'll be grazing ball lol. I think I bit off more than I can grow.

But I'm sticking with y'all to the end and then hanging around anyone who might not have met it for next year lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## JosieLynn

Decided to do my length check today since my hair was pretty stretched. Plus I've been looking for my length check shirt for awhile and finally found it. So I think I'm a solid BSB reaching line 10 on my shirt. BSL is like 11-12 line so I'm still on track to be at least grazing by the end of the year. My do a slight trim for the new year though so I'm giving myself until March to be full BSL


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello Georgeous hair. So nice and full
GettingKinky you have the best buns. 
ojemba That's your real hair? They look like extension kinky twists! Nice! Love the color too.
JosieLynn, you are definitely on track! Your hair looks full and healthy.
Mz.MoMo5235 Stay stay stay!  You will probably be closer than you think by year's end. You are already APL. Your hair seems like it grows fast so you'll probably be grazing BSB by December.
Meritamen With healthier ends, you will be there in no time.


----------



## Duchess007

Gonna do my length check next Friday. Hoping my twists last that long!




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newnyer

You ladies are getting it in!! Time to wash & dc this hair tonight.  Would love to do something with it to look cute but tbh I don't have any plans & don't know what to do with it anyway so I will prob just put it in a bun. Maybe I'll get fancy & put it in a high bun. LOL!
I have a little bit of NJoys oil so I'll probably put that on my scalp for a few hours before my wash routine tonight.  Also think I'm dusting off my steamer to DC.


----------



## g.lo

Duchess007 said:


> Gonna do my length check next Friday. Hoping my twists last that long!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


your twist are so juicy!!! I will give anything for volume and high density!


----------



## ojemba

Froreal3 said:


> pelohello Georgeous hair. So nice and full
> GettingKinky you have the best buns.
> ojemba That's your real hair? They look like extension kinky twists! Nice! Love the color too.
> JosieLynn, you are definitely on track! Your hair looks full and healthy.
> Mz.MoMo5235 Stay stay stay!  You will probably be closer than you think by year's end. You are already APL. Your hair seems like it grows fast so you'll probably be grazing BSB by December.
> Meritamen With healthier ends, you will be there in no time.



Froreal3 yes it's my real hair no extensions. Lol


----------



## ojemba

GettingKinky said:


> ojemba-  I love your twists in the first picture. How long so they take to do?
> 
> jprayze - do you have AOHSR?  I really like it for my prepoo/ dry DC
> 
> Here's my bun today. I'm still hardcore bunning.



Thank you. It took me about 4 hours total.


----------



## JJamiah

I know I will not be BSL by December, but I will eventually


----------



## Duchess007

JJamiah said:


> I know I will not be BSL by December, but I will eventually



That's how I feel too, but there's still time, so who knows? The most important thing is hair health.  :-D

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newnyer

newnyer said:


> You ladies are getting it in!! Time to wash & dc this hair tonight.  Would love to do something with it to look cute but tbh I don't have any plans & don't know what to do with it anyway so I will prob just put it in a bun. Maybe I'll get fancy & put it in a high bun. LOL!
> I have a little bit of NJoys oil so I'll probably put that on my scalp for a few hours before my wash routine tonight.  Also think I'm dusting off my steamer to DC.



Didn't do anything last night but oil my scalp, put on a shower cap and fall asleep. I would be mad about it...but it was good sleep. LOL. Will try again this morning.


----------



## Guinan

I having a late lunch with sum friends today & I decided to wake up a little early and twist, then bantu knot my air dried hair. I did it yesterday, it it looked sooo nice and full. I forgot to take a pic of it. I will see if one of my friends can take a pic.

I used: aloe vera juice, shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie & sealed with avocado oil. For my edges, I tried out ORS edge control. I really like that stuff. I only have a sample size. I think I will invest in the full size when I get paid.

HHJ.


----------



## Kerryann

Prepooing with hair trigger growth oil....I will be washing it in a few minutes then dc overnight


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello I love ORS Edge control. A little goes a long way and it really slicks my edges...not just holds them...no scarf needed. 

ETA: Not doing anything to my hair this weekend. Will just keep these same medium sized twists in for the next week. I may do a quick-cowash on them tomorrow.


----------



## jprayze

It was really hard for me to get a clear pic of my hair but I think I'm still a contender.  Why is my bra so low?  Lol


----------



## g.lo

jprayze said:


> It was really hard for me to get a clear pic of my hair but I think I'm still a contender.  Why is my bra so low?  Lol
> 
> View attachment 226333



of course you are still a contender. your bra is super low like mine, that is the reason i won't claim bsl but bsb and move to either MBL or WL challenge.


----------



## Mjon912

Hey Ladies... I miss y'all!!!! I'm just updating, currently 13 months post, I totally missed my 1yr anniversary... Washed and set yesterday... 













I can't wait to get these relaxed ends off!!! But my natural hair isn't long enough, It we most likely be another 12-18 months until I'm comfortable withy the length to cut the ends off =(


----------



## GettingKinky

jprayze your bra is way low

I just finished dry DCing and detangling. I'll wash and wet bun tomorrow after my T25 workout.


----------



## Kerryann

I swear laziness is a crime I still have in my dc from last night smdh ........I will rinse it out tomorrow


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> It was really hard for me to get a clear pic of my hair but I think I'm still a contender.  Why is my bra so low?  Lol
> 
> View attachment 226333




Dang ur hair grows fast. I think you could possibly be grazing BSL, by the end of the year


----------



## Guinan

Froreal3 said:


> pelohello I love ORS Edge control. A little goes a long way and it really slicks my edges...not just holds them...no scarf needed.
> 
> ETA: Not doing anything to my hair this weekend. Will just keep these same medium sized twists in for the next week. I may do a quick-cowash on them tomorrow.



Do you sometimes get a white pasted look when u apply too much ORS edge control? I noticed that yesterday.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Cowashed a min ago and I also did a tea rinse as well. I'm now sitting under my hooded dryer getting in a good DC. Next weekend I will be 8 weeks post and I'm thinking about braiding the hair up to hide for the rest of fall and maybe even winter. My hair is doing well so I want to continue  taking good care of it. I have been working out more so maybe that will give me the extra boost I may need!


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello said:


> Do you sometimes get a white pasted look when u apply too much ORS edge control? I noticed that yesterday.



pelohello If I do not distribute it properly it can look like weird like someone superglued the hair down. lol It isn't usually white though.


----------



## jprayze

Thanks ladies for the encouragement!  I will post another pic when the curls fall and hopefully find my length check shirt.  A little over 3 months left! Yes time for a plan!


----------



## Froreal3

jprayze Your bra is even lower than that cami you have on. That is why I made my cami shirt my goal line for BSB/BSL. My bra is really at MBL.


----------



## Guinan

I DC yesterday and then airdried my hair. I then spritz it with AVG & applied shea moisture curls enhancing smoothies & sealed with Avocado oil. I two-strand twisted in 4 sections and then bantu knotted the 4 sections. This morning I released those bantu knots and here is the end results. I wish I could snap a pic of the back.

I like it. By airdrying it before twisting it, creates volume. And I like the fact that I didnt have to use rubber bands to keep the twists in. This is the 3rd week w/ me wearing my hair down.

HHJ


----------



## Guinan

Here's an additional pic. Sorry for double posting. My ipad wont let me upload more than 1 pic


----------



## naturalagain2

Washed my hair this past wknd tried Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner as a prepoo. I love this conditioner!!! No broken hairs after using this! Plan to keep this around. Getting my hair straighten on Thursday. I hope I'm not disappointed with my growth.


----------



## JosieLynn

So I know I did a length check photo the other day but I also like to measure since i've been trying to track my growth this year. And my last measurement was in the beginning of August and it's now late September but I have already gained as much as an inch and a half!  That's crazy to me! It's only been a few weeks since my last measurement and while my front only gained 1/2 an inch every other measurement was over an inch. I know I talked earlier about a 21 day vegan detox I was doing and I wonder if this growth spurt was on account of eating vegan. If it is, I may never go back!  But at this point I only need about an inch or so to reach BSL which is like 13 or 14 in on me.   I'm excited to be this close to my short term goal


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello Your hair is simply georgeous. It looks so soft.

JosieLynn Yay! Good for you! That is a superb growth spurt! 

naturalagain2 Yes AO GPB is really great, especially since you can use it on dry hair.


----------



## g.lo

pelohello said:


> Here's an additional pic. Sorry for double posting. My ipad wont let me upload more than 1 pic



Gorgeous hair!


----------



## GettingKinky

My bald spot on my hairline is starting to make me sad. I was hoping it would go away on it's own, but I guess I need to buy some JBCO and start massaging it at night. 

How long does it take for a bald spot to fill in?  I'm pretty sure mine is from always parting my hair in the same place (which I did for years, but stopped doing many months ago)


----------



## keranikki

GettingKinky said:


> My bald spot on my hairline is starting to make me sad. I was hoping it would go away on it's own, but I guess I need to buy some JBCO and start massaging it at night.
> 
> How long does it take for a bald spot to fill in?  I'm pretty sure mine is from always parting my hair in the same place (which I did for years, but stopped doing many months ago)



Roughly 6-24 months depending on the severity of the spot. Just baby it and be patient. I have the same issue on my edges, because I have to wear a cover every day. What has helped me is moisturizing those particular spots morning and evening.


----------



## lamaria211

GettingKinky said:


> My bald spot on my hairline is starting to make me sad. I was hoping it would go away on it's own, but I guess I need to buy some JBCO and start massaging it at night.
> 
> How long does it take for a bald spot to fill in?  I'm pretty sure mine is from always parting my hair in the same place (which I did for years, but stopped doing many months ago)



My spot was BALD like the palm of your hand it took a year for me to even see peach fuzz


----------



## lamaria211

About .5" for bsb maybe 1.5 for bsl


----------



## Kerryann

Kerryann said:


> I swear laziness is a crime I still have in my dc from last night smdh ........I will rinse it out tomorrow





JosieLynn said:


> So I know I did a length check photo the other day but I also like to measure since i've been trying to track my growth this year. And my last measurement was in the beginning of August and it's now late September but I have already gained as much as an inch and a half!  That's crazy to me! It's only been a few weeks since my last measurement and while my front only gained 1/2 an inch every other measurement was over an inch. I know I talked earlier about a 21 day vegan detox I was doing and I wonder if this growth spurt was on account of eating vegan. If it is, I may never go back!  But at this point I only need about an inch or so to reach BSL which is like 13 or 14 in on me.   I'm excited to be this close to my short term goal





Yes girl I remember I was juicing and my hair was growing like crazy


----------



## kinky curlygenie

GettingKinky said:


> My bald spot on my hairline is starting to make me sad. I was hoping it would go away on it's own, but I guess I need to buy some JBCO and start massaging it at night.
> 
> How long does it take for a bald spot to fill in?  I'm pretty sure mine is from always parting my hair in the same place (which I did for years, but stopped doing many months ago)



I have the same problem at the mo but mine has filled in quite well these last few months.  My areas quite a bit bigger than yours so I felt a little sick when I discovered it . Just make sure you baby that area as other ladies have mentioned and you should be fine.  Yeah and try to mix it up when you part your hair, I think this added to my baldy spot so I do a side pay one day then middle and the other side. Hope it is resolved add quickly as possible hhg


----------



## GettingKinky

keranikki lamaria211 kinky curlygenie

Thanks ladies. I guess I just need to be patient. When I get closer to touch up time the spot is more visible because the hair in front of it is curly so I can't really do a comb over.

Did any of you do massage to help your spot recover faster?


----------



## Froreal3

Co-cleansed my twists after my workout with Naturelle Grow Lemon Detox. Feels good. Used Darcy's Pumpkin Seed condish. Forgot howvgood this stuff is.


----------



## keranikki

GettingKinky, I'm currently using a homemade sulphur mix to help my edges. So far so good! My hair is very fine in these areas and it's low density. The hair is coming back faster on the right side then the left. It is also getting longer in the areas that had not been damaged! I'm super excited!


----------



## NikkiQ

Looking good ladies!!!!

Update on my oh so crazy life: Finally got a laptop  so I'm back in business!!! Get ready for me to come up in here and blow through like a tornado again. I got a sew in done a little over a week ago and I gotta tell yall, as much as I love how it looks...my head is itching like a BEAST!!! I have moisturized and braid sprayed it til I'm blue in the face, but nothing is working. I really hate to have to take it out after only having it in for maybe 2 weeks, but IDK how much more of this I can take. I might just start changing it between buns and wigs til the end of the year.

So...give me the skinny. How are you guys doing??? Don't beat me for being an absentee host


----------



## keranikki

NikkiQ said:


> Looking good ladies!!!!
> 
> Update on my oh so crazy life: Finally got a laptop  so I'm back in business!!! Get ready for me to come up in here and blow through like a tornado again. I got a sew in done a little over a week ago and I gotta tell yall, as much as I love how it looks...my head is itching like a BEAST!!! I have moisturized and braid sprayed it til I'm blue in the face, but nothing is working. I really hate to have to take it out after only having it in for maybe 2 weeks, but IDK how much more of this I can take. I might just start changing it between buns and wigs til the end of the year.
> 
> So...give me the skinny. How are you guys doing??? Don't beat me for being an absentee host



I'm glad your back! As for the itchy scalp, are you possibly allergic to the hair? Every brand processes their hair differently and this could cause a reaction. If you ever get a sew in done again, I would suggest soaking hair in diluted apple cider vinegar. Welcome back hon!


----------



## GettingKinky

Yay NikkiQ is back. I won't beat you for being away as long as you post a picture of your sew in.


----------



## g.lo

NikkiQ said:


> Looking good ladies!!!!
> 
> Update on my oh so crazy life: Finally got a laptop  so I'm back in business!!! Get ready for me to come up in here and blow through like a tornado again. I got a sew in done a little over a week ago and I gotta tell yall, as much as I love how it looks...my head is itching like a BEAST!!! I have moisturized and braid sprayed it til I'm blue in the face, but nothing is working. I really hate to have to take it out after only having it in for maybe 2 weeks, but IDK how much more of this I can take. I might just start changing it between buns and wigs til the end of the year.
> 
> So...give me the skinny. How are you guys doing??? Don't beat me for being an absentee host



Welcome back!!


----------



## Froreal3

Welcome back NikkiQ Definitely post pics of the sew in.


----------



## cherishlove

NikkiQ said:


> Looking good ladies!!!!
> 
> Update on my oh so crazy life: Finally got a laptop  so I'm back in business!!! Get ready for me to come up in here and blow through like a tornado again. I got a sew in done a little over a week ago and I gotta tell yall, as much as I love how it looks...my head is itching like a BEAST!!! I have moisturized and braid sprayed it til I'm blue in the face, but nothing is working. I really hate to have to take it out after only having it in for maybe 2 weeks, but IDK how much more of this I can take. I might just start changing it between buns and wigs til the end of the year.
> 
> So...give me the skinny. How are you guys doing??? Don't beat me for being an absentee host



Hey friend!!!!!


----------



## SimJam

growbaby said:


> New growth shot! 17 weeks post, self-relaxing in 30 mins
> 
> View attachment 225215


 
Thats the only thing I miss about being relaxed .... excitement of seeing that much new growth


----------



## JosieLynn

NikkiQ glad you're back!!!!

So last night I was helping walk my mother through doing some Bantu knots and decided I'd give them another try myself. I did them dry and didn't add anything than what was already in my hair from bunning and I think they came out pretty nice! This might be one of my new wkend styles since that's the only time I ever wear my hair out


----------



## ImanAdero

So I finally tried the GVP Joico Reconstructor from Sally's. 

Not sure I like it. Even after following up with ApHogee's balanced moisturizing conditioner, my hair felt unsoft. I think it's because I haven't used a protein conditioner in a while and I for darn sure haven't used a product with mineral oil in a while, which both have. -____-

So I think I'll give it a try again later to get a real assessment. 

Going back in braids today!


----------



## lamaria211

Did a lil .5" trim yesterday. Won't trim again til at least Dec.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

My recent length check pic taken last week. Doesn't look like I will be BSL by December like  was hoping to be


----------



## Blairx0

NikkiQ

Glad you're back! Now get back on etsy.


----------



## g.lo

JosieLynn said:


> NikkiQ glad you're back!!!!  So last night I was helping walk my mother through doing some Bantu knots and decided I'd give them another try myself. I did them dry and didn't add anything than what was already in my hair from bunning and I think they came out pretty nice! This might be one of my new wkend styles since that's the only time I ever wear my hair out



Tres Jolie! Gorgeous!


----------



## JosieLynn

I'm contemplating either roller setting or flat ironing my hair out around the end of the year but I haven't gone to a salon in at least 3-4 years. Has anyone been able to get the salon-esque super shiny, bouncy hair from straightening their hair at home??


----------



## Tonto

Update: sorry for the state of the mirror, been having some crazy stuffs happening in that bathroom with spray bottles and stuffs. So yeah, here is my update! It's going slowly getting to BSL. I'm hoping to be BSL by the end of this year


----------



## Blairx0

Tonto said:


> Update: sorry for the state of the mirror, been having some crazy stuffs happening in that bathroom with spray bottles and stuffs. So yeah, here is my update! It's going slowly getting to BSL. I'm hoping to be BSL by the end of this year



Your hair is so thick. Lovely!


----------



## Duchess007

OMG that hair!!!!   Beauuuuuutiful.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JosieLynn

Tonto said:


> Update: sorry for the state of the mirror, been having some crazy stuffs happening in that bathroom with spray bottles and stuffs. So yeah, here is my update! It's going slowly getting to BSL. I'm hoping to be BSL by the end of this year



You look virtually there!!!!  You should def have it by December no sweat


----------



## g.lo

Tonto said:


> Update: sorry for the state of the mirror, been having some crazy stuffs happening in that bathroom with spray bottles and stuffs. So yeah, here is my update! It's going slowly getting to BSL. I'm hoping to be BSL by the end of this year



Wow, I would kill to have the fullness of your hair!!! Gawwwwgeous!!

Trop beau!


----------



## Froreal3

Tonto Wow, you have a ton of hair. I think you are pretty much BSL. Can you give a low density sista just a little bit of that hurr?


----------



## Froreal3

JustGROWwithIt said:


> My recent length check pic taken last week. Doesn't look like I will be BSL by December like  was hoping to be



JustGROWwithIt Your curls are very pretty! Don't worry, you will be there by the Spring I bet.


----------



## Killahkurlz

So yesterday I did a rough length viewing and my longest layer reached a tad past my bra strap, although, I wasn't wearing my official length check bra.  I feel like I don't want to claim BSL until my next layer reaches BSL, it's hanging a little below APL....idk, I'll take pics when another challenge I'm in is over at the end of the month....


----------



## Kerryann

This thing gives life...I really suggest u ladies try it because it makes the hair feel so soft and smell so good oh and of course less sheddinh


----------



## Froreal3

Kerryann do you use that as a DC? I've seen it around the forum.


----------



## Kerryann

Froreal3 said:


> Kerryann do you use that as a DC? I've seen it around the forum.



As a DC it's really really good


----------



## kinky curlygenie

Sooo I meant to come in here the other day but I hadn't received my new straighteners. They arrived and I love them  although I still need to work on my  straightening technique. Sorry for the quality of the pic I haven't ft the hang of mirror pictures and angles as of yet 







So I'm glad I'm getting closer but just a little gutted that it wont go straight its like my hair is rebelling against me lol wouldn't surprise me. I'll attempt again in a week or so


----------



## Kerryann

http://www.americanathleticinstitut...ips-on-how-to-make-your-hair-grow-quicker.php

Check this out


----------



## JustGROWwithIt

Froreal3 Thanks! It's growing, slowly but surely!


----------



## deedoswell

Blairx0 said:


> Your hair is so thick. Lovely!



I was just getting ready to say the same thing!  Wish I had at least half of it!!!


----------



## felic1

Kerryann said:


> This thing gives life...I really suggest u ladies try it because it makes the hair feel so soft and smell so good oh and of course less sheddinh


@Kerryann...I thought that I read that you had left your conditioner in longer than usual. Didn't you have a baby or are pregnant? You need your rest. You have a special reason to leave your conditioner in longer than usual!


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> Looking good ladies!!!!
> 
> Update on my oh so crazy life: Finally got a laptop  so I'm back in business!!! Get ready for me to come up in here and blow through like a tornado again. I got a sew in done a little over a week ago and I gotta tell yall, as much as I love how it looks...my head is itching like a BEAST!!! I have moisturized and braid sprayed it til I'm blue in the face, but nothing is working. I really hate to have to take it out after only having it in for maybe 2 weeks, but IDK how much more of this I can take. I might just start changing it between buns and wigs til the end of the year.
> 
> So...give me the skinny. How are you guys doing??? Don't beat me for being an absentee host



Glad you're back!  Still trudging along.  We have a length check the end of this month right?


----------



## Kerryann

felic1 said:


> @Kerryann...I thought that I read that you had left your conditioner in longer than usual. Didn't you have a baby or are pregnant? You need your rest. You have a special reason to leave your conditioner in longer than usual!



Yes I did but this is my second time using it and I really love the way it feels...yes the baby will be 3 months on the 4th. No reason just simple laziness


----------



## NikkiQ

deedoswell said:


> Glad you're back! Still trudging along. We have a length check the end of this month right?


 
deedoswell yes ma'am! Next LC is on September 30th. Since I'm taking this mess out, I should be able to participate in the LC this time around.

Here are a few pics of the sew in ladies.


----------



## NikkiQ

Sorry the pics are so big you guys. They're from a few promos I did since I've been home. Seems to be all I've been doing since I've been back.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ Your sew-in looks so natural!


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks jprayze! Too bad my closure piece already came off


----------



## Tonto

When I think about it, my hair is longer now that I've had it for almost four years than before, when it was relaxed and on my head for 19 years... knowledge is a power.


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> Sorry the pics are so big you guys. They're from a few promos I did since I've been home. Seems to be all I've been doing since I've been back.



U r very pretty


----------



## NikkiQ

Kerryann said:


> U r very pretty



 thank you Kerryann


----------



## jprayze

LC time!!

2/14 LC



A 'big chop' set me back 4/26 (results on the right below)




No trims and 5 months later and I'm back to where I was in Feb.  Actually a little better because my hemline is fuller and even and most ends are touching 5.  Still a bit of curl left in my hair...I pin curl every nite.



6.5 is my BSL number so I have about 1.5 inches left, so I need to retain .5 every month to make end of the year.

8.5 is MBL...so I will see that in 2014!


----------



## Froreal3

jprayze From full shoulder to almost BSB is amazing growth and retention! Your hair looks great!


----------



## g.lo

NikkiQ, you are so pretty, i love your eyebrows!


----------



## jprayze

Froreal3 said:


> jprayze From full shoulder to almost BSB is amazing growth and retention! Your hair looks great!



Thank you!  I have to make sure I continue doing the things that work!  I think the best thing I did was stay away from heat for the summer.  That heat break was everything!


----------



## polished07

Kerryann said:


> http://www.americanathleticinstitute.org/natural-home-remedies/101-tips-on-how-to-make-your-hair-grow-quicker.php
> 
> Check this out



Girl this is bomb! I learned a lot! Alot of the info has been proven right here on Lhcf too! I'm ordering that garlic mask and trying henna for the first time I want the dark brunette color I really want to use it for the benefits my hair is in a funk with this new water situation


----------



## naturalagain2

jprayze Your hair looks good! Great growth!

Last night I prepoo'd w/ the amla/brahmi/vatika oil mix. I'm going to my hairdresser this afternoon to get my hair trimmed and straightened.


----------



## polished07

jprayze said:


> LC time!!
> 
> 2/14 LC
> 
> A 'big chop' set me back 4/26 (results on the right below)
> 
> No trims and 5 months later and I'm back to where I was in Feb.  Actually a little better because my hemline is fuller and even and most ends are touching 5.  Still a bit of curl left in my hair...I pin curl every nite.
> 
> 6.5 is my BSL number so I have about 1.5 inches left, so I need to retain .5 every month to make end of the year.
> 
> 8.5 is MBL...so I will see that in 2014!



AWESOME growth!!! Where did you get your LC shirt from? I need to get one I need to be more accurate this judging by the bra thang aint working


----------



## polished07

Ok so update on my hair I'm really just over my hair I'm not liking how my ends feel even after I've trimmed and I know it's the water but I've been too busy to put my hair first smdh! I knew I would be busy for the next month or so, so I put my hair up in Havana twists well actually more like marley twist bc that's the hair I used. I'm ordering up stuff to get my hair fall cold weather ready and I'm ready to start trying Henna (finally after 2.5 yrs natural lol) I'm introducing garlic back in my regi bc my hair sheds more around this time and I want to try Ayurvedic powders/oils but I'm still researching that Im so close to BSL but I need the top of my hair to grow out its like I have these layers on top that don't want to grow even idk what to do about it :-/ 

I will be continuing PS bc that's helping me with length retention but y'all I want to wear my hair straight I really want to be able to unwrap my hair in the am and go when I hit my desired length but my issue is if I wait to introduce heat when I hit MBL or WL and mess it up I would be so mad at myself! To be honest I just want to be able to make MBL next summer and wear my hair straight in the cold months and curly in hot months is that too much to ask? 

Sorry for the venting I'm just thinking of not being so vested in my hair it's tiresome


----------



## jprayze

polished07 said:


> AWESOME growth!!! Where did you get your LC shirt from? I need to get one I need to be more accurate this judging by the bra thang aint working



Thank you!  Go to spreadshirt.com and search for length check.  They have so many nice ones.


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ you and your sew in look great!

jprayze your growth rate is amazing!!!!

I did a thorough detangling last night. I started with a wide tooth comb and then a medium tooth comb. I didn't lose that much hair. Is it bad that I've stopped checking to see if the hair I lose is shed or broken? I just don't have the energy for that kind of inspection. 

Do you ladies still check all your hairs to see if their shed or broken?


----------



## beautyintheyes

jprayze said:


> Thank you!  I have to make sure I continue doing the things that work!  I think the best thing I did was stay away from heat for the summer.  That heat break was everything!



did your hair get 10 times thicker from the first picture is so what is your seceret! Or was it just the chop you did


----------



## Guinan

I just purchased a conditioner from target. It's called "yes to carrots". I like the way it smells. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Guinan

jprayze said:


> LC time!!
> 
> 2/14 LC
> 
> View attachment 226833
> 
> A 'big chop' set me back 4/26 (results on the right below)
> 
> 
> View attachment 226835
> 
> No trims and 5 months later and I'm back to where I was in Feb.  Actually a little better because my hemline is fuller and even and most ends are touching 5.  Still a bit of curl left in my hair...I pin curl every nite.
> 
> View attachment 226837
> 
> 6.5 is my BSL number so I have about 1.5 inches left, so I need to retain .5 every month to make end of the year.
> 
> 8.5 is MBL...so I will see that in 2014!



Your growth is amazing!! That cut was def helpful. Your hair has gotten soooo much thicker. Are u still using MN?


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ, u look gorg!!! & I luv th sew in. It looks so natural.


----------



## Kerryann

polished07 said:


> Girl this is bomb! I learned a lot! Alot of the info has been proven right here on Lhcf too! I'm ordering that garlic mask and trying henna for the first time I want the dark brunette color I really want to use it for the benefits my hair is in a funk with this new water situation



I'm going to try some of this stuff soon


----------



## Kerryann

Nikki when are u going to post the new challenge


----------



## Guinan

OT, I got my baby hair cut. He looks sooo much better & the place I took him 2 gave a halloween scarf.


----------



## jprayze

Thanks naturalagain2 and GettingKinky!



			
				[USER=347781 said:
			
		

> beautyintheyes[/USER];19015371]did your hair get 10 times thicker from the first picture is so what is your seceret! Or was it just the chop you did


 


			
				[USER=353889 said:
			
		

> pelohello[/USER];19015595]Your growth is amazing!! That cut was def helpful. Your hair has gotten soooo much thicker. Are u still using MN?


 
Yes, it does look and feel a lot thicker.  I think I really needed that cut, although I was bawling!  I think regular use of sulfur (liquid gold) has helped a lot with the thickening.  I'm still using MN, although I've took some breaks here and there.  I used it every other day for the last month and will continue through the end of the year.  Also taking a break from heat has helped a lot!



Kerryann said:


> Nikki when are u going to post the new challenge


 
I want to know that question too...October 31 like normal???



pelohello said:


> OT, I got my baby hair cut. He looks sooo much better & the place I took him 2 gave a halloween scarf.


 
Adorable!!!


----------



## Froreal3

GettingKinky said:


> @NikkiQ you and your sew in look great!
> 
> @jprayze your growth rate is amazing!!!!
> 
> I did a thorough detangling last night. I started with a wide tooth comb and then a medium tooth comb. I didn't lose that much hair. Is it bad that I've stopped checking to see if the hair I lose is shed or broken? I just don't have the energy for that kind of inspection.
> 
> Do you ladies still check all your hairs to see if their shed or broken?




Girl please. I never did that. Aintnobodygottime4dat.  If I see too many short pieces while combing or finger detangling I know something is up.


----------



## NikkiQ

Are we still gonna so the BSL to WL challenge or just MBL and encourage everyone to join?


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> Are we still gonna so the BSL to WL challenge or just MBL and encourage everyone to join?



I'm fine with either. I'll be cutting off my bonelaxed ends all next year so my hair won't get any longer in 2014. Just fuller and healthier. . But I'm going to hang out with you guys wherever you are.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ said:


> Are we still gonna so the BSL to WL challenge or just MBL and encourage everyone to join?




I think MBL, since there is another challenge already for WL 2015 (I think).

I always say Im not going to join another challenge

I think this BSL will be the last challenge I have joined since I won't be renewing my subscription next year. But I never say never.


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Are we still gonna so the BSL to WL challenge or just MBL and encourage everyone to join?



I like BSL to WL.


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> I think MBL, since there is another challenge already for WL 2015 (I think).
> 
> I always say Im not going to join another challenge
> 
> I think this BSL will be the last challenge I have joined since I won't be renewing my subscription next year. But I never say never.



Why aren't you renewing pelohello?


----------



## Froreal3

NikkiQ said:


> Are we still gonna so the BSL to WL challenge or just MBL and encourage everyone to join?



I'm already in the WL 2015, so I'd like an MBL challenge. I want to make full MBL by my bday in March.


----------



## g.lo

I am not planning on joining another challenge so BSL to WSL would fine for me!


----------



## Kerryann

NikkiQ said:


> Are we still gonna so the BSL to WL challenge or just MBL and encourage everyone to join?



I think BSL to MBL would be good because it's not that far off and plus it gives some of us a chance to be full BSL


----------



## jprayze

Kerryann said:


> I think BSL to MBL would be good because it's not that far off and plus it gives some of us a chance to be full BSL



Ok that sounds good!  I will join WL 2015.  I didn't know there was one!


----------



## Curlywurly10

I'm really missing not being able to keep up with what is going on in this challenge, but I work on a ship and the Internet is terrible! You all seem to be doing really well, congrats ladies! I had my one year anniversary a couple of weeks ago so I straightened my hair for the first time in a year. Complete fail in the photo of the back cos my head isn't straight! It's getting there but I have so many layers and I definitely need a trim.


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky said:


> Why aren't you renewing @pelohello?


 
I think I've received all the info that I need to grow my hair and I'm getting tired of the whole relaxed vs natural thing and dark skin vs light skin thing. But I never say never.


----------



## g.lo

Curlywurly10 said:


> I'm really missing not being able to keep up with what is going on in this challenge, but I work on a ship and the Internet is terrible! You all seem to be doing really well, congrats ladies! I had my one year anniversary a couple of weeks ago so I straightened my hair for the first time in a year. Complete fail in the photo of the back cos my head isn't straight! It's getting there but I have so many layers and I definitely need a trim.


You are nearly there!


----------



## naturalagain2

Okay here go my pics. BSL is really MBL for me. From my pics I think I'm BSB or nearly close to it so I'm happy with that. Maybe, I hope, I'm closer to my bra by the end of the year.


----------



## Kerryann

pelohello said:


> I think I've received all the info that I need to grow my hair and I'm getting tired of the whole relaxed vs natural thing and dark skin vs light skin thing. But I never say never.



All of this right here....I feel the same way but I'm staying until I conquered being WL then I'm out... I have a good 6 inches to go


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> I think I've received all the info that I need to grow my hair and I'm getting tired of the whole relaxed vs natural thing and dark skin vs light skin thing. But I never say never.



Dark skin light skin?  I didn't know that was going on here. :-(


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'd like to see a BSL-MBL challenge.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## brown_skin_poppin

KiWiStyle said:


> I'd like to see a BSL-MBL challenge.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I second that, right now I'm grazing BSL


----------



## polished07

I say BSL to MBL as I still need to hit BSL


----------



## lamaria211

Im up for a mbl challenge!


----------



## newnyer

MBL challenge for me. I'll probably stop there and work on my thickness. Besides,  I'll need ya'lls help to try and figure out where MBL is on me, LOL.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Ditto! I'm with everyone else on a BSL to MBL Challenge.  I'm trying to close out the quarter strong over here, but I don't know if I'll make BSL this year.  I don't want to do another LC until end of December.  I just got my trim two weeks ago and it was about 1 1/2 inches, so no progress to share.


----------



## g.lo

I just ordered two wigs today La Jay and Creta girl.
From next week I will be wigging, I am planning on having cornrows, hopefully keep it 4 weeks under my wig. I will still cowash 3 to 4 times a week, let see if it will make any difference in retention.


----------



## Guinan

I'm dying my hair this weekend!! It's a semi perm by clairol. I hope it shows in my hair. I was gonna try shea moisture hair color line, but its permanent.


----------



## Guinan

I also went back to target & bought two more bottles of yes to carrots conditioner. I'm telling y'all this conditioner is dat twerk. I also bought cream of natures perfect edges. Even though I luved the ORS Edge control, no matter what I did I still kept getting white film.


----------



## Guinan

Kerryann said:


> All of this right here....I feel the same way but I'm staying until I conquered being WL then I'm out... I have a good 6 inches to go



I keep telling myself I should just stay until I reach my goal, plus IRL people could care less what I do to my hair & my excitement when I find the world greatest conditioner etc...


----------



## coolsista-paris

hey its been a while i havent posted. i cut my crown back to ear length.... it was a big mess! im still trying to catch up. make it grow back.

the rest of the hair id bsb. 

i dont know if ill make it to bsl.

anyway i wanted to share about the product i tried today. i usually use apoghee 2 min (usually before shampoo as a pre poo, to lazy for dozens of steps for hair wash).
i tried loreal product. its also a reconstructor. i did it after the shampoo.( i also pre pood with olive oil).
the product is great. my hair was strong, not dry, and it has lots lots lots of slip, its soft. it has ceramide too.
it cost me about 3 or 4 euros. bought it in a grocery store.  my hair came out nice and strong.

View attachment 227199

i still wash in sections and i no longer use hair clips( they use to slip while washing). i have found that using bag/ kitchen clips is so much easier and do not move! :

View attachment 227201

are cheap too


----------



## Guinan

Hair has been dyed. I only dyed the front of my hair just in case of breakage. I dyed it in a u shape, so I didnt dye my bottom edges. The color is a very dark red that u probably can't see unless its under light. I will post pics on Monday. 

Right now, I'm tee shirt drying my hair & then plan on applying my DC & let that sit for an hour while I watch Harry potter & the chamber of secrets


----------



## coolsista-paris

pelohello said:


> Hair has been dyed. I only dyed the front of my hair just in case of breakage. I dyed it in a u shape, so I didnt dye my bottom edges. The color is a very dark red that u probably can't see unless its under light. I will post pics on Monday.
> 
> Right now, I'm tee shirt drying my hair & then plan on applying my DC & let that sit for an hour while I watch Harry potter & the chamber of secrets



oh i missed dying my hair . that was way back for me. before starting to work. 

post those pics on monday  ;-) i wanna see ( so does everyone else) yup


----------



## polished07

Question for the naturals how do you all prep your hair for a straightening? I'm getting a blow out/straighten in 2 weeks and I want to try henna before hand for strength and a hint of color (dark brown) but idk what I should do for real besides protein treatment for sure. Thanks in advance ;-)


----------



## jprayze

polished07

I do protein and a moisture condish because I don't really do anything for moisture while my hair is straight.  So I have to get the moisture in beforehand.


----------



## EasypeaZee

Hiiii! I've been so busy with my jobs that I let LHCF fall by the wayside...  but I've been taking care of my hair in the process. I'm in the middle of my Aubrey GPB prepoo but I have a picture from about a month ago and hope that I can still join the challenge. My bra is a little low but I hope it's ok!





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann

pelohello said:


> I keep telling myself I should just stay until I reach my goal, plus IRL people could care less what I do to my hair & my excitement when I find the world greatest conditioner etc...



Reaching my goal has been the only reason I've stayed around for the last year and a half. I don't want to lose my motivation so I have to be here. For some reason Nikki's challenges are the only ones that I've actually completed and totally participated in throughout the entire time.


----------



## jprayze

I went to a wedding yesterday and put my hair in a quick updo.  I pin curled it in small sections the night before.  I did a flat iron curl to just a few sections before pin curling.

ATTACH]227259[/ATTACH]


----------



## coolsista-paris

jprayze said:


> I went to a wedding yesterday and put my hair in a quick updo.  I pin curled it in small sections the night before.  I did a flat iron curl to just a few sections before pin curling.
> 
> ATTACH]227259



looks good! you are pretty too ;-)


----------



## Froreal3

Very pretty jprayze


----------



## jprayze

Thanks ladies!  Not only has my hair grown since LHCF, but it just looks better!  Lol before I was one bad hair day after another.  I didn't know how to care for my natural hair, it was always looking dry and when it was straight it was always puffy. Smh


----------



## jayjaycurlz

*September Update*

Hey everyone!

I'm still in this challenge even though l've been MIA for awhile. Here is my September update. 1st pic is from April, 2nd pic from June and the 3rd pic is from September 27th. I'm aiming for full BSL by December.


----------



## Duchess007

pelohello said:


> I keep telling myself I should just stay until I reach my goal, plus IRL people could care less what I do to my hair & my excitement when I find the world greatest conditioner etc...



^this!  Whenever it's time to henna or mix up another batch of deep conditioner, mud wash, whatever, NOBODY gets it like the lovely ladies of LHCF.  There's a lot of stuff I would have stopped doing by now if I didn't have a sorority of other women to talk to about it and keep me on track.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007

Did my end of September LC, and my bottom layers are BSL.  :-D





Because my hair isn't even all over, I know I won't be full BSL for a while, but it's good to at least see that some growth is happening!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

I'm LOVING all these LC check pics It keeps me motivated


----------



## Guinan

jayjaycurlz & Duchess007, are y'all claiming BSL? Cause y'all look it to me


----------



## Guinan

Unfortunately, you can't really see the hair color in this pic but IRL, its a nice dark red color. Hopefully on Monday I'll be able to get a good pic cause my whole hair will be out. Since I PS once a week now I had to put my twist back in. I couldn't wait till Monday to see the results


----------



## Guinan

Here's another pic. One side is out & the other side is still bantu knotted It still doesn't depict the actually color. I have spent the last hour trying to take an accurate pic of the color to send to my sis, but its just not happening


----------



## jayjaycurlz

pelohello said:


> jayjaycurlz & Duchess007, are y'all claiming BSL? Cause y'all look it to me



 thanks pelohello! I'm only BSL in the back, once the middle of my hair catches up then I'll claim bsl. I'm hoping by March I'll be at full BSL. You can't kick me out of this challenge that easily! I'm here for the long haul.


----------



## NikkiQ

Who up in here that made BSL that I gotta  to make them claim it???!!! 

I'm weave AND braid free now  so I'll be able to do some sort of LC for tomorrow. Currently DCing. Will wash out and put into 4 big braids soon. Debating on wigging it or bunning it tomorrow for work. 9 times out of 10...WIG!


----------



## deedoswell

NikkiQ said:


> Sorry the pics are so big you guys. They're from a few promos I did since I've been home. Seems to be all I've been doing since I've been back.



Nikki, you hair looks great!!!  I love it!


----------



## deedoswell

Ladies looking good!!!  I did a henna over the weekend and my sister said my ends needed a trim, so I trimmed.  I've gotta stop cutting off my progress. So I think I will pass this month's length check - I don't have anything new to show!


----------



## Duchess007

pelohello said:


> jayjaycurlz & Duchess007, are y'all claiming BSL? Cause y'all look it to me



My crown is a couple of inches shorter, so I don't think I can really claim it yet.  When I get to MBL, I'll even it out.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Duchess007 and jayjaycurlz 







If I waited till all my layers to reach BSL, I'd be in this challenge for the next 10 years.  Yall know my greedy butt claimed it with the longest layer alright! 

Claim it! Claim it!


----------



## praisedancer

Length check in, I'm almost there


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay ladies. I did my best to get a decent LC pic for you guys. I think my bestie trimmed more than I thought. It was hard for me to grip my hair.



Crap! Sorry it's sideways guys


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay there we go!


----------



## GettingKinky

Nice progress praisedancer!


----------



## NikkiQ

Just booked an appointment for a cut and color ladies. Its time for a change and these ends need to GO!!


----------



## Froreal3

^^ Don't OD NikkiQ


----------



## NikkiQ

Froreal3 said:


> ^^ Don't OD NikkiQ



 I won't. I just need a few inches cut. These splits are terrible! Idk what coloe to go with either. My usual red or warm it up with a nice brown for the fall/winter.


----------



## GettingKinky

AOGPB is starting to grow on me, but I still don't like the smell. Maybe I should try the lavender ylang ylang version. Has anyone tried it?

I'm looking forward to my touch up and trim on the 10th. I can't decide if I should trim 1 inch or 2. Two inches is almost half a year worth of growth for me so I don't want to take it lightly, but I want these relaxed ends gone.


----------



## g.lo

my LC: first picture was taken 1st of September and the second one today.
I am still hoping to claim back BSB by december.
I have ordered some wigs and will be wigging at least for the next 6 months, my plan is to have my hair cornrows and keep them in for max 6 weeks (never done such a thing before). 
Sorry for the quality of the pictures, taken by may DD


----------



## newnyer

I love LC time!! Pictures galore I tell ya! I did one a little over a month ago but tonight I'm washing & DC'ing so I'll take a pic tonight to add to the collection. I'm so excited to wash this head of mine...it's struggling right now!!


----------



## Blairx0

I spend most of my time in the setting to success thread, but I'm still with you ladies! 

Hope to make it by the close of the year.


----------



## Froreal3

Blairx0 you look like you're there. 

GettingKinky I like AOGPB Ylang Ylang. It is kind of strong. It smells better than the original imo.


----------



## FroFab

I haven't posted in a while but here is a length check for Oct 1st.  Please excuse the crazy hair as I was getting ready to head to the gym and my hair is in some loose transitional twists.  I guess I'm around BSB where the ends of my sports bra cut outs are.  The bottom is super low and that would be like MBL.  I'm 5'10" so I've got a ways to go before the net goal.


----------



## g.lo

one of the  wig I ordered is here and my qhemet products as well 
cowashing today with some ayuverdic teas and will dc friday.
I am officially starting the wig routine on saturday, i really hope my hair can be tucked away for 6 weeks. Hoping to be BSb by december


----------



## NikkiQ

Back in my bun today and boy did I miss it! Gonna rock it for the rest of the week and next week until my hair appointment. I was thinking of having her dye my hair chocolate brown with red streaks. We shall see. I'm pretty excited at the idea of having someone else wash my hair for me lol


----------



## jprayze

I've been having so much fun with my hair straight.  I don't know what to do next, but I know it will have to washed soon.  Maybe I will try the dry shampoo again.


----------



## coolsista-paris

im waiting for my order: msm tabs, maxi hair tabs, giovanni leave in (ive never used a leave in before), jbco.
 i need to order peppermint oil too.

i ordered for my skin too( msm cream). im looking for more stuff. then need to tone up this belly and its stretchmarks.

il gonna be busy with hair and body! 

my hair goal is to grow back my ear length crown, thickén up the entire head and get my edges to fill in where its starting to go....


----------



## Guinan

Morning Ladies!!!

Still rockin my twistouts. I plan on straightening my hair next Thursday. I've been wearing my hair out 6days a week and only PS on Sundays for a month now. Once I straighten, I will be able to tell if there is any significant damage or loss of retention. I'm hoping not, b/c I'm REALLY enjoying my hair. My only problem is I can't keep my hands out of my hair. I havent noticed any unusual breakage.


----------



## coolsista-paris

pelohello said:


> Morning Ladies!!!
> 
> Still rockin my twistouts. I plan on straightening my hair next Thursday. I've been wearing my hair out 6days a week and only PS on Sundays for a month now. Once I straighten, I will be able to tell if there is any significant damage or loss of retention. I'm hoping not, b/c I'm REALLY enjoying my hair. My only problem is I can't keep my hands out of my hair. I havent noticed any unusual breakage.



seems your having fun with your hair!

keep those hands out of your hair! lol


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Hi ladies! Nothing really new to report. Just thought I would check in with a bit of an update. I have been keeping my hair up in a bun for the past two weeks with a Bantu knot out here and there. I have also been cowashing still at least once or twice a week. I always dc consistently with added oils and honey and I moisturize and seal daily. I'm currently 9 weeks post and have been debating on my hard core protective style for the fall. I'm thinking wigs or braids. Wigs seem more time friendly and convenient but I don't wanna walk around with some crazy looking wig that actually looks like a wig lol. Y'all get what I'm saying lol?? Guess I will just have to try different ones until something suits me! Enough rambling for me....carry on


----------



## coolsista-paris

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Hi ladies! Nothing really new to report. Just thought I would check in with a bit of an update. I have been keeping my hair up in a bun for the past two weeks with a Bantu knot out here and there. I have also been cowashing still at least once or twice a week. I always dc consistently with added oils and honey and I moisturize and seal daily. I'm currently 9 weeks post and have been debating on my hard core protective style for the fall. I'm thinking wigs or braids. Wigs seem more time friendly and convenient but I don't wanna walk around with some crazy looking wig that actually looks like a wig lol. Y'all get what I'm saying lol?? Guess I will just have to try different ones until something suits me! Enough rambling for me....carry on



i spent over and hour in a store..... for 1 wig! i really dont want it to look like a wig , so i understand what your saying lol


----------



## Froreal3

I'm still in my twists. Did them larger this time due to lazyness. I think I will start having to moisturize a particular spot on the left side of my crown that doesn't seem like it's retaining or growing as well as the rest of my hair. I will massage this area daily to every other day and make sure moisturizer gets on this particular spot every day. I may try only finger detangling that section as well. We'll see what happens.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm still bunning. I've been doing it almost every day since early August. I'll wear it out for a few days after my touch up then back to buns. They are so easy and now that my hair is long enough I actually really like them. I don't even feel like a librarian.


----------



## Guinan

^^^^I wish my buns looked like that. Even though I have really thick hair, my buns somehow looks pathetic to me.


----------



## Guinan

:bouncegre:bouncegre2morrows my DC/cowash day:bouncegre:bouncegre

The strange thing is the part that I colored is nice and moisturized but the part that I didnt seems dry. So I might start PS 2xs a week instead of once a week. 

My plan for 2morrow is to go to the fruit market to stock up on fruits & veggies, then workout and then DC my hair. For my hair, I plan on prepooing w/ olive oil & then DC with yea to carrots. I think I might do a light dusting. Last week I tried to do the S&D but that was too much for me; my eyes started crossing

I noticed that when I eat more green, my hair grows like a vine, so I'm gonna go back to doing that.


----------



## Guinan

Oh I forgot to mention, that I decided to put highlights in the front of my hair. I'm going to wait until maybe like the end of October to do them, since I just used a semi. I plan on using shea moisture color line. The color will be the ruby red. I read & seen really good reviews on it. I don't mind if it doesn't come out too bright. I'm buying the color this weekend, b/c they are selling like hot cakes. When I went to the target near me, there were only 2 boxes left of that color & one of the boxes was already opened.


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> ^^^^I wish my buns looked like that. Even though I have really thick hair, my buns somehow looks pathetic to me.



I love your navy bun. It's on my list of buns to try.


----------



## NikkiQ

Rocked a high bun today at work. Idk if I can wear this very often though. My head is shaped too funny for it


----------



## keranikki

Oil-washed (or is oil rinse the correct term) my hair with castor oil, then co-washed with Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle. Sealed with RBO. Hair feels strong, soft, and slightly oily. The oil will wear off by the morning.


----------



## Froreal3

GettingKinky  your buns are always juicy. ETA: Fixed your mention. Type from my phone.

@pellohello, I have begun to incorporate more protein into my diet. I drink a shake twice a day. I also want to try one of these green superfood drinks. Seems like a good way to get greens in.


----------



## cherishlove

Froreal3 said:


> @Getting kinky  your buns are always juicy.
> 
> @pellohello, I have begun to incorporate more protein into my diet. I drink a shake twice a day. I also want to try one of these green superfood drinks. Seems like a good way to get greens in.



Getting kinky your buns are always juicy.....,  only on LHCF.  GettingKinky your bun is cute


----------



## D.Lisha

...Lurking...
From the juicy buns to the gorgeous LC pics, you ladies are holding it down in here!


----------



## cherishlove

D.Lisha said:


> ...Lurking...
> From the juicy buns to the gorgeous LC pics, you ladies are holding it down in here!



D.Lisha we started together you're hair is beau.


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> Rocked a high bun today at work. Idk if I can wear this very often though. My head is shaped too funny for it



I feel the same way about high buns. I like the way they look from the front, but I think the back of my head is too flat or something.


----------



## GettingKinky

Froreal3 soldier4hair


Thanks!


----------



## Guinan

Froreal3 said:


> GettingKinky  your buns are always juicy. ETA: Fixed your mention. Type from my phone.
> 
> @pellohello, I have begun to incorporate more protein into my diet. I drink a shake twice a day. I also want to try one of these green superfood drinks. Seems like a good way to get greens in.



I drink a green smoothie every morning. I drink: 1 cup spinach or kale, 1/2 cup strawberries, 2-3bananas, 8oz almond milk and 1tbsp of apple fiber. I really do think that a high fiber/clean eating helps w/ hair growth (besides the other physical benefits) Have you checked out the natural living section? Under the thread "raw/vegan bandwagon", they have really great green smoothie recipes.


----------



## Froreal3

@pellohello yeah I go in there sometimes. I need to get a blender. I will soon.


----------



## polished07

Starting to get cold feet about this blow out next week :-/ got some Curlformers well the bootleg ones from amazon in my hair right now well see how these turn out maybe I can use them once a week to keep my hair stretched


----------



## Froreal3

Cowashed my twists. Will apply my NJoy oil to my scalp, Hairitage Soft Coconut Marshmallow to the length and seal with HH Horsetail Butter.  Love pampering my hair.


----------



## lamaria211

Doing a scalp massage with Bee Mine serum.


----------



## Duchess007

Doing a 4-minute inverted scalp massage with sunflower/rosemary/peppermint oil. Then LCBing. My hair today was in a jumbo twist bun.















Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## g.lo

Duchess007 said:


> Doing a 4-minute inverted scalp massage with sunflower/rosemary/peppermint oil. Then LCBing. My hair today was in a jumbo twist bun.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227987
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227991
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227993
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




your hair is so gorgeous


----------



## polished07

g.lo said:


> your hair is so gorgeous



I agree!!!! Gorg!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Duchess007 said:


> Doing a 4-minute inverted scalp massage with sunflower/rosemary/peppermint oil. Then LCBing. My hair today was in a jumbo twist bun.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Gorgeous!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

Duchess007. You twists are gorgeous!! So thick and juicy.   and I love your hairline.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Decided to get a wig instead of braids! I had my BFF to braid my hair into a beehive and I'm going to try the deep moisture method until December and see what type of results I get. I hope I retain a lot using this method. I will keep using my same regimen while my hair is braided so I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Hi, I too like EastpeaZee have been away from LHCF for some time. I was doing the AP challenge earlier in the year and now I'm ready for the BSL 2013 challenge. I know the year is almost over, but I would like to join for the last few months.

Since summer I've been wig styling, however every week I: 
*rinse my hair with vinegar/water solution,
*moisture daily with Shea Moisture and/or coconut oil/distill water,
*spray with aloe vera water.
Once a month I:
*clarify poo 
*moisture or protein heat treatment (olive/coconut oil or organic mayo),
*then rinse hair with vinegar/water solution
*spray with aloe vera water,
*vitamin E ends,
*seal with coconut oil and shea butter.
Vitamins and Minerals:
*MSM, bee pollen, fish oil, DE and multi vit.,
then I braid it all back up for my wig, except I did do a blow out for the LA hair expo.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

P.s. meant to mention I'm a 4c curl girl and currently APL with hair stretched after a wash/before blow dry.


----------



## Froreal3

Welcome Beautifulwildflower!

After wearing my hair out in a twist out, it felt a little dry so I lightly sprayed with a little diluted Komaza Califia spray, then added some Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends, sealed with Hairveda Almond Glaze. Also massaged my scalp with NJoy's Growth oil, especially my crown. 

I put my hair up in about 10 large braids and put a little EcoStyler on it for a braid out tomorrow. Then this evening I will prepoo with sunflower oil overnight, co-cleanse w/Naturelle Grow Lemon Detox, and DC with the last bit of SD Vanilla Silk. I'll put my hair in some medium flat twists in the front and medium twists in the back w/braided roots.


----------



## JosieLynn

So last night I did a HOT with Amla and black castor oil. Plan on doing a shampoo, protein and DC today. Just trying to figure out what style I want to attempt. The weekend is the only time I have to experiment....think I might just blowdry on cool and do my usual bun or do a dry Bantu knot out. Doubt I'll leave the house much so i can prolly leave the knots in until tomorrow


----------



## Kerryann

Been prepooing since yesterday now I'm about to was and dc


----------



## BraunSugar

Hey guys. Here are my latest "length check" pictures. I'm in the braid/twist/bun for growth challenge so I had to make a starting pic. You obviously can't see my bra here so I don't count this as official for this challenge. When my braids are out, I will take my official pic.


----------



## GreenBloodyShoe

Everyone in here is making such great progress but I still feel bald headed.


----------



## GettingKinky

BraunSugar your hair is so deliciously thick.


----------



## faithVA

BraunSugar said:


> Hey guys. Here are my latest "length check" pictures. I'm in the braid/twist/bun for growth challenge so I had to make a starting pic. You obviously can't see my bra here so I don't count this as official for this challenge. When my braids are out, I will take my official pic.



It may not be official, but it looks like you are there, and will be at MBL by the end of the year.


----------



## BraunSugar

GettingKinky said:


> BraunSugar your hair is so deliciously thick.



Thank you!



faithVA said:


> It may not be official, but it looks like you are there, and will be at MBL by the end of the year.



I hope so. That was my plan for the beginning of the year. I wasn't sure I would make it. The MSM made a big difference for me.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

BraunSugar said:


> Hey guys. Here are my latest "length check" pictures. I'm in the braid/twist/bun for growth challenge so I had to make a starting pic. You obviously can't see my bra here so I don't count this as official for this challenge. When my braids are out, I will take my official pic.



WOOH child! Can't wait to have that much hair again lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Kerryann

This feels good


----------



## jprayze

Twist out on straightened hair.  I only kept the twists in a few hours but I liked the addition of texture.  I really do need to wash soon.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

The "power of Christ..." image from Mz. MoMo 5235 is too funny!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Froreal3 said:


> Welcome Beautifulwildflower!
> 
> After wearing my hair out in a twist out, it felt a little dry so I lightly sprayed with a little diluted Komaza Califia spray, then added some Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends, sealed with Hairveda Almond Glaze. Also massaged my scalp with NJoy's Growth oil, especially my crown.
> 
> I put my hair up in about 10 large braids and put a little EcoStyler on it for a braid out tomorrow. Then this evening I will prepoo with sunflower oil overnight, co-cleanse w/Naturelle Grow Lemon Detox, and DC with the last bit of SD Vanilla Silk. I'll put my hair in some medium flat twists in the front and medium twists in the back w/braided roots.




Thank you. Glad to be back!

Today my son and I went bowling (he's in a junior league) so I decide to make-up my face in pin-up girl style for the first time, I like that era of style. My eyebrows didn't turn out quite the way I had hoped (need to shape better), but I had fun doing it. I'm wearing another short wig that I rinsed with vinegar/water mix then redyed blue on the long side. I'll add pic below. Tonight gonna message scalp with coconut/rosemary mix (quite relaxing) and back in wig tomorrow.


----------



## TheNDofUO

BraunSugar girl, you are there. Graduate already. Don't wait for us


----------



## g.lo

Beautifulwildflower, you remind me of Angela Bassett.


----------



## polished07

I'm going back to my wigs I've been doing to much to my hair it's too late in the game for that I will be going back to my deep moisture method and wiggling up 24/7 till the end of the year I'm trimming today bc my ends feel ugh, braiding up and making a new full bang wig with my closure and Brazilian hair and tightening the band on my kinky straight hair so I can alternate looks I'm just in a funk with this hair ish


----------



## Guinan

Don't feel like doing my hair this weekend, so I'm just wear my old twist out until maybe Tuesday.


----------



## JosieLynn

update on my Amla HOT....that is some super oil. I accidentally made it an overnight HOT but when I went to wash my hair the next morning it took me 3 shampoos to get it where my hair didn't still feel oily and i was sure my scalp was clean lol thankfully even after all that my hair still felt very soft and was easy to detangle...just have to remember 30 min HOT is all i need with the amla lol. Also i ended up blowdrying, straightening and doing a light dusting. I haven't cut/trim/dusted my hair since december of 2012 so i figured it was time and I really didnt have to cut any substantial amount off, at the most in some areas MAYBE an 1/8 in, so i'll wear my hair out today since it's straightened and then it's back to flat-twists and buns for the week. I have a photo of the total amount trimmed as well as a dry flat-twist and bantu-knot out I wore yesterday


----------



## g.lo

officially started my wig reggie, I bought 2 half wigs and loving it. 
The one I am wearing on the pic is called La Jay, it is blending so well with my hair, the colour, the curls, had so many compliments at church today. Loving the wig
I have about 8 cornrows underneath and hoping to keep them in for 4to 6 weeks.


----------



## polished07

g.lo said:


> officially started my wig reggie, I bought 2 half wigs and loving it. The one I am wearing on the pic is called La Jay, it is blending so well with my hair, the colour, the curls, had so many compliments at church today. Loving the wig



Pretty! I wanted to try this wig did you cut it to shape your face!


----------



## g.lo

polished07 said:


> Pretty! I wanted to try this wig did you cut it to shape your face!



Yes I did , it was a bit too long at the back


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

g.lo said:


> @Beautifulwildflower, you remind me of Angela Bassett.


 


Oh my goodness I get that often, but never myself saw the likeness. So today I put our images together and wow I see it now. She is an amazing actress, hope she is just as wonderful in person. When I grow  up I hope to accomplish many wonderful things "through Christ who strengthens me." Thank you.


----------



## Froreal3

g.lo That is really nice! You can't tell it's a wig at all.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

polished07 said:


> I'm going back to my wigs I've been doing to much to my hair it's too late in the game for that I will be going back to my deep moisture method and wiggling up 24/7 till the end of the year I'm trimming today bc my ends feel ugh, braiding up and making a new full bang wig with my closure and Brazilian hair and tightening the band on my kinky straight hair so I can alternate looks I'm just in a funk with this hair ish


 

Hi Polished07, I went to wigs this year for the same reason, doing to much to much hair and watching it grow. I especially like to color (blue cellophane). I get the human hair wigs now so I can color blue and wear 24/7 to give my own hair a break until i reach MBL, hopefully by Dec. 2013.


If you haven't trimmed your ends yet try adding vitamin E oil capsules (pierce with pin) to your oil regimen. Apply from your root to ends to help prevent split ends or nourish already splits ends. Taking it internally adds even more to the benefits since it is an antioxident. I only trim my hair 1/4" 1-2 times a year, if that.


----------



## bajandoc86

So life has gotten so hectic....once I took down my braids I didn't have time to be fiddling with my hair too much. So I decided to go with crochet braids. Why didn't I try these before?! So easy. Protective styling till exams next yr....this makes it a no brainer.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

..........


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

bajandoc86 said:


> So life has gotten so hectic....once I took down my braids I didn't have time to be fiddling with my hair too much. So I decided to go with crochet braids. Why didn't I try these before?! So easy. Protective styling till exams next yr....this makes it a no brainer.


 


I like your hairstlye, beautiful face too!


----------



## ImanAdero

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Thank you. Glad to be back!  Today my son and I went bowling (he's in a junior league) so I decide to make-up my face in pin-up girl style for the first time, I like that era of style. My eyebrows didn't turn out quite the way I had hoped (need to shape better), but I had fun doing it. I'm wearing another short wig that I rinsed with vinegar/water mix then redyed blue on the long side. I'll add pic below. Tonight gonna message scalp with coconut/rosemary mix (quite relaxing) and back in wig tomorrow.


    So this third picture you posted...the short Halle cut-esque one... What's the name of that wig?  I have been wanting a really cute short wig for a long time and I LOVE the look of the one you're wearing!


----------



## ImanAdero

bajandoc86 said:


> So life has gotten so hectic....once I took down my braids I didn't have time to be fiddling with my hair too much. So I decided to go with crochet braids. Why didn't I try these before?! So easy. Protective styling till exams next yr....this makes it a no brainer.  http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/bajandoc86/media/TalkthatTalk2-lhcfcopy.jpg.html



And ummm... What kind of hair did you use for the crochet braids? And ummm... How long did it take to do them?

I need ideas for 7 weeks from now when I take out these braids lol


----------



## ImanAdero

So speaking of braids (sorry for the triple post y'all)

I recently decided that I would try the inversion method just to test it and see if it might work for me. Today was the 7th day so I'm done for the month.... I missed one day. 

Next Tuesday (coming up) will make 2 weeks of braids, so I should see "new growth" right? But I don't want to jump the gun and say I'm going to continue inverting because it just might be the braids loosening up. 

I hope it is working though. I want to blog about this inverting thing. (Although I'll probably blog no matter what. 

The blog has changed its URL too. It's not www.mrnhl.blogspot.com

Just a shameless plug lol. No new info for all you ladies who know more than I do because of this forum, but still take a look if you'd like haha.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Hi Polished07, I went to wigs this year for the same reason, doing to much to much hair and watching it grow. I especially like to color (blue cellophane). I get the human hair wigs now so I can color blue and wear 24/7 to give my own hair a break until i reach MBL, hopefully by Dec. 2013.
> 
> If you haven't trimmed your ends yet try adding vitamin E oil capsules (pierce with pin) to your oil regimen. Apply from your root to ends to help prevent split ends or nourish already splits ends. Taking it internally adds even more to the benefits since it is an antioxident. I only trim my hair 1/4" 1-2 times a year, if that.



i was plànning on buying vitamin e. i didnt know how to use it so i havent purchased yet. i wanted it for hair and skin ( on those stretchmarks ) . 
i need to go agead and buy


----------



## coolsista-paris

i dont understand  Why after airdrying , my hair feels dry the next day. i co washed yesterday ( decided to go back co washing) , air dried, when 90% dry i added spray moisture, oil, and ic fantatia serum that softenes and seals my hair so well. it all felt soft. but today.... feels kinda dry. 

when i used blow dryers  with these same steps , my hair was smoother and less dry. :-/ 

i dont get it! im waiting for my order to arrive ( giovanni leave in) ive never used a leave in. î hope it helps. 

5 years natural ( almost 6) and im still here lost! and stuck at bsb. this is just fustrating and discouraging :-(


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ You need to use a leave in coolsista-paris. The spray moisture doesn't seem to be enough. A creamy/lotiony leave in works best for my fine strands...not too thick. Then I would try heavy sealing the ends with a whipped butter like product or JBCO based. 

Are you protective styling for at least a week? How is your protein/moisture balance? I think I remember you saying that you bun all the time. My strands mat in the middle when I bun too much. Try doing twists or braids pinned up into a bun. Holds the moisture in your hair really well imo. Also try refreshing your hair with the LCO or LOC method every two to three days, then pinning it back up.

ETA: Why are you using a serum and an oil? They're both sealants.


----------



## naturalagain2

Had the BEST Henna day ever yesterday. 
My usual recipe is :Nupur 9 Herbs Henna/ Green tea (or some other type tea I'm feeling)/ 1 cup Conditioner/ 2 Tbsp Oil/ 1 TBSP organic honey. Once finished after 4 hours I dunk my head in a tub of water to get most to the henna out. 
Well this time around I did: Nupur 9 Herbs Henna/ Hibiscus tea (first time using)/ 1/3 cup conditioner (tresemme naturals condish)/ 1 Tbsp Grapeseed oil/ 1 tbsp organic honey.

BEST EVER. This time around I lightly coated my hair with grapeseed oil after shampooing (to help manage it and keep away tangles. I didn't use a plastic cap I used saran wrap (which I think helped it from drying out) and a scarf. MOST IMPORTANTLY I didn't dunk my head in a tub full of water. I washed it out under the shower head making sure to continue smoothing my hair in a downward motion. I think dunking my head in water in the past caused the tangles (I was starting to dread henna treatments due to the tangles). It took me LESS time to rinse out the henna compared to other times I only needed to cowash 3 times (really didn't need to do it that many times but want to make sure it was out) and I was able to mostly FINGER DETANGLE (NEVER BEEN ABLE TO DO THAT)!!!! My hair in the sunlight has this deep red tint due to the hibiscus tea. I love it!!!


OH and Bask Y.A.M Nectar combined with Cacao Bark is the bizness!! The coating was like candy on my hair it was so moisturizing after rinsing it out. I only dc'd with no heat for about 30/40 mins.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

coolsista-paris said:


> i was plànning on buying vitamin e. i didnt know how to use it so i havent purchased yet. i wanted it for hair and skin ( on those stretchmarks ) .
> i need to go agead and buy



Definitely a good investment. I first tried the Vit E capsules and found that i liked the results in both my hair and skin. So i went ahead and bought the Vit E in liquid form at 20,000IU - 2 fluid oz. I used when I started in 2010 transitioning cutting 1/4" - 1/2" of my hair ends at a time. Now I'm completely chemical free. The Vit E saved my hair from breaking off more than it could have and I did not have to do a big chop.    

For my skin I place in my hand 1-2 drops of Vit E alone or in my favorite (natural lotion) and put it on my face at night, on body after a shower and after being in the sun too long. Does wonders for when your 40+ (Oops, I mean 20+, ). 

If you take internally ask an herbalist or vitamin shoppe person on the amount you should take. Add lots of water and vitamins to your diet too.


----------



## bajandoc86

Beautifulwildflower said:


> I like your hairstlye, beautiful face too!



Thank you!!



ImanAdero said:


> And ummm... What kind of hair did you use for the crochet braids? And ummm... How long did it take to do them?
> 
> I need ideas for 7 weeks from now when I take out these braids lol



I used marley braid hair. And it took only 2 hours.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^ You need to use a leave in @coolsista-paris. The spray moisture doesn't seem to be enough. A creamy/lotiony leave in works best for my fine strands...not too thick. Then I would try heavy sealing the ends with a whipped butter like product or JBCO based.
> 
> Are you protective styling for at least a week? How is your protein/moisture balance? I think I remember you saying that you bun all the time. My strands mat in the middle when I bun too much. Try doing twists or braids pinned up into a bun. Holds the moisture in your hair really well imo. Also try refreshing your hair with the LCO or LOC method every two to three days, then pinning it back up.
> 
> ETA: Why are you using a serum and an oil? They're both sealants.


 
i really dont know why i took long before trying a leave in. If it works im gonna be mad at myslef for waiting so long!

i try protective styling but my options are low (at work). Thats why i bunned for months....result : big big breakage at the crown (back to ear length in the middle while the rest is bsb)...rediculous. the first big set back of my entire hair journey. I feel like shaving it sometimes and starting again.

My hair is fine already, now my ponytails are small  because of the crown broken. :-(

To answer your question, i dont know why i put both (oil+ serum) i though putting 2 will give great moisturized results...felt oily and i hate that !

i cant wait to receive my leave in. so what do i do first( it giovanni leave in).

wash, then after rinsing i add directly the leave in (on wet hair or dry)?

should i add the serum on top of the leave in?

Im trying to figure out the order i have to put all this in hair.


----------



## Froreal3

coolsista-paris After shampooing, I usually DC. When I rinse that out, I let it air dry in large twists or huge braids for at least 30 minutes or until it is about 50% dry. There will still be moisture inside the middle of the braids/twists. I add the leave in on damp hair in about 10 sections. Admittedly I am a bit heavy handed, so I have to watch that.  After the leave in, I put some ceramide oil (love these) like sunflower or GSO mixed with EVOO on the length of the hair (still in sections). Then I put a butter or grease on my ends. You can use a serum to seal as well. I have done that but I stopped using cones as not to encourage build up and the need to consistently use the SLS shampoos. 

The moisture usually lasts two to three days before needing to refresh with some more leave in (by itself or diluted with water in a spray bottle). 

So in a nutshell.
Water (liquid)
Leave in/moisturizer (cream)
Seal (oil)

This is the most basic process you need to follow. I have found that heaving sealing my ends with various butters helps immensely.

You need to chill with the bunning. Are you doing it with damp ends? That can definitely cause matting and breakage. I know it is for your job, but can you wear a short wig with your hair in cornrows underneath? Or put your hair up in twists leading to a bun and maybe put a phony bun on top?


----------



## NikkiQ

Life has been so insanely crazy for me lately. I haven't had much time to do anything let alone worry about my hair. Just been wigging it for promos and bunning it during the day for work. I'm looking forward to getting the trim and color this weekend. Maybe this will be the motivation I need to get back into the hair game and try again. It feels like my hair has been in a stand still for months now.

As far as the next challenge ladies, IDK what to do. I see there is a WL challenge already do I don't think a BSL to WL challenge will happen. What do you guys think? MBL? BSL/MBL combo?


----------



## SCarolinaGirl

I'm waiting for a BSL 2014 challlenge! I think I can realistically make BSL next year.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

NikkiQ I say do a combo! I'm only saying this because some of us are feeling a tad doubtful about BSL and some of us are close upon it but may need a tad more time. Also you are a great thread host and I wouldn't want anyone else hosting a MBL thread besides you since I have been apart of your last two challenges!!! Just know I'm the one following the NikkiQ train lol


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Life has been so insanely crazy for me lately. I haven't had much time to do anything let alone worry about my hair. Just been wigging it for promos and bunning it during the day for work. I'm looking forward to getting the trim and color this weekend. Maybe this will be the motivation I need to get back into the hair game and try again. It feels like my hair has been in a stand still for months now.  As far as the next challenge ladies, IDK what to do. I see there is a WL challenge already do I don't think a BSL to WL challenge will happen. What do you guys think? MBL? BSL/MBL combo?



NikkiQ can you do a BSL & 1/2 - MBL 2014 ?  Seeing that we are currently in the official BSL challenge and there are so many stragglers going into 2014.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Okay so BSL/MBL 2014? Or BSL 2.0? I think the combo would be the best of both worlds. Keeps us all together so we can all continue to cheer each other on.


----------



## lamaria211

Ill be rocking this same bun til Fri


----------



## ImanAdero

Do BSL/MBL!

Even though I'm still here to check in and look at all the lovely luscious hair goodness and am BSL... 

I just wanna be with y'all lol

So if you make it MBL I can still be in it! ::big smile::


----------



## ImanAdero

ImanAdero said:


> Do BSL/MBL!  Even though I'm still here to check in and look at all the lovely luscious hair goodness and am BSL...  I just wanna be with y'all lol  So if you make it MBL I can still be in it! ::big smile::



On another note: I want a short wig. I think I saw one in the current MBL thread and I'm kinda over the look of long hair right now but won't want to cut (yet)... So a cute short wig will have to be in my future.


----------



## NikkiQ

So if everyone is on board with BSL/MBL 2014, I'll create it on October 31st as usual. I love that day


----------



## PureSilver

I haven't been as loyal to this thread as i need to be mainly because i'm not doing much with my hair and really the things i need to be doing to get to my goals. I really would love to get sewins done back to back because it has really helped me in my first 21/2 years being natural. So as i have created on my vision board i aim to make MBL in 2014 and i know it is more than possible.

With that said i'll be here with you all for the BSL/MBL 2014 journey and promise to be more present for the rest of this BSL challenge onto the MBL one.

Happy Growing Ladies.


----------



## g.lo

NikkiQ said:


> Okay so BSL/MBL 2014? Or BSL 2.0? I think the combo would be the best of both worlds. Keeps us all together so we can all continue to cheer each other on.



BSL/MBL would be great


----------



## polished07

Thanks so much!!!! I've heard great things about the vit E uses with hair I'm revamping my bit Reggie adding and taking some things out so I'm def gonna look into this!


----------



## polished07

Ok I'm back to wigging did the LOC braided up my hair in about 9 braids with my edges braided down in cornrows to protect them and did about an 1/2 inch trim. I canceled my appt for a blow out and made an appt with a stylist in Harlem who does natural silk presses w/o heat damage found her googling natural hair silk press in NYC her IG is SilkhairNy for December that will be my last length check till MBL bc I'm going into hiding with this head me watching and waiting won't get me there


----------



## Froreal3

Most ppl in here will be BSL in the first few months of the challenge.  

I vote for MBL...but I really don't mind either way.


----------



## polished07

I had to read up I vote for BSL/MBL 2014 I really want most of my hair to reach BSL before claiming that last little layer touching


----------



## naturalagain2

I would like BSL/MBL 2014.


----------



## jprayze

Froreal3 said:


> Most ppl in here will be BSL in the first few months of the challenge.   I vote for MBL...but I really don't mind either way.



I agree that we could just have MBL.  Whoever hasn't made BSL can still join.  I may not make BSL by the end of the year, but will be close.


----------



## newnyer

Ok--If all goes well I'll be MBL around this time next year (please, please, please no setbacks!).  Woah, crazy I even typed that. I was only aiming for APL when I first joined. It's wonderful that I have been on this journey with mostly the same folks since the SL challenge.
Ya'll are the bestest!


----------



## Froreal3

jprayze said:


> I agree that we could just have MBL.  Whoever hasn't made BSL can still join.  I may not make BSL by the end of the year, but will be close.



Yeah, I mean...you don't have to be BSL on December 31st 2013 @ 11:59pm to join the MBL challenge. 

Shoot, you can hit BSL in June and still join.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm cool with whichever. But BSL/MBL would be nice for me since I'll be cutting my hair all next year and I'm just hoping to still be BSL at the end of 2014.


----------



## felic1

I like this thread. I don't care what the new name is. This is fun. Call it what you will!!


----------



## GettingKinky

felic1 said:


> I like this thread. I don't care what the new name is. This is fun. Call it what you will!!



I totally agree. I will be here even if it's a floor length challenge.


----------



## NikkiQ

I didn't think the BSL/MBL challenge would be so hard to decide between. I figured if I did both, that would give everyone a little more breathing room to achieve one or both of the goals by the end of next year. Plus I don't want to alienate anyone from the new challenge if they're not comfortable joining before they hit BSL. IDK ladies.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> I didn't think the BSL/MBL challenge would be so hard to decide between. I figured if I did both, that would give everyone a little more breathing room to achieve one or both of the goals by the end of next year. Plus I don't want to alienate anyone from the new challenge if they're not comfortable joining before they hit BSL. IDK ladies.



Can you create a poll in a separate thread??  That way the majority rules and you don't have to choose, we did.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^Nah I think that would be too much. I'll figure it out. And if people don't like it, I guess they just don't have to join in.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Nah I think that would be too much. I'll figure it out. And if people don't like it, I guess they just don't have to join in.



Agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

NikkiQ said:


> So if everyone is on board with BSL/MBL 2014, I'll create it on October 31st as usual. I love that day



I know I'm late but I'm on board with this

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

So I've been in a hair funk guys. I don't know what my deal is.  It's like I've lost all interest in it. Then I went through some old pix (like 10 yrs ago when I was still relaxed even lol) and I guess I just miss my hair...  Don't know why because most days it was in a bun lol 

I dunno. I'm just having a pity party is all. I'm having one about my nails too lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Froreal3 said:


> Most ppl in here will be BSL in the first few months of the challenge.   I vote for MBL...but I really don't mind either way.



I didn't think of it that way.....good point!!


----------



## Kerryann

Any thread will be good for me so let's go I'm ready I'm ready


----------



## Froreal3

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> So I've been in a hair funk guys. I don't know what my deal is. It's like I've lost all interest in it. Then I went through some old pix (like 10 yrs ago when I was still relaxed even lol) and I guess I just miss my hair... Don't know why because most days it was in a bun lol
> 
> I dunno. I'm just having a pity party is all. I'm having one about my nails too lol
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


 
Mz.MoMo5235 You just miss having long hair and that's ok. Shoot at least you've been there before ...No but seriously you will get back there. You're already APL. By this time next year you will probably be MBL or more.


----------



## Froreal3

I wonder if the current APL 2013 ppl are going to join this one if it is BSL/MBL or will they make their own. That would be a nice, big party!  *too many thoughts* 

ETA: I want this new thread now...can't wait. Nothing like a new year's challenge to keep me on my hair grind.


----------



## Froreal3

Did I tell yall I'm trying out this inversion thing? I'm on day five. Hopefully I get 3/4" to 1". I feel like I definitely need a boost. Wanna start 2014 off right.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Froreal3 said:


> Mz.MoMo5235 You just miss having long hair and that's ok. Shoot at least you've been there before ...No but seriously you will get back there. You're already APL. By this time next year you will probably be MBL or more.



Thanks for understanding. I feel lame for feeling this way though lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## GettingKinky

This is my new favorite bun.


Mz.MoMo5235 :hug: your hair will be back. How long was it before you cut it off?


----------



## ImanAdero

GettingKinky said:


> This is my new favorite bun.



  Can you give a quick tutorial of how you did this? I might want to try with my braids.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

GettingKinky said:


> This is my new favorite bun.
> 
> Mz.MoMo5235 :hug: your hair will be back. How long was it before you cut it off?



I live it!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## GettingKinky

ImanAdero said:


> Can you give a quick tutorial of how you did this? I might want to try with my braids.



ImanAdero

I just do the following:
--put my hair in a ponytail
-- split the pony into two sections
--twist each section
--make a long loop with each twist and pin it in place. So instead of wrapping the twist around the base of the ponytail in a circle, it's more like the twist is folded in half so that it makes a long bun.


----------



## Guinan

Wash day is 2morrow. I plan on doing a mild protein treatment & DC. My ends feel alittle dry. I trimmed my hair again last week. I have a serious problem with cutting my hair. My goal is 2 not trim or even dust until Jan next yr. I have dust or trimmed my hair, sometimes 2xs a month. When ever I feel a snag I trim my whole head

I think ima straighten my hair 2morrow in prep for a before pic for the inversion method. I hope by me doing this inversion, I'll be able to regain the inch I cut off. I was about an half inch to an inch away from BSL, now I'm about 1-2inches away


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky, you have the best buns!! Hair buns


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> GettingKinky, you have the best buns!! Hair buns



LOL!! Thanks!!


----------



## GettingKinky

I just finished prepping for my touch up tomorrow. I thoroughly deranged my hair, applied chi silk infusion and then AOHSR and put it in 6 braids. I just have to figure out how to wear it to work tomorrow so it doesn't get tangled. I can't wait!


----------



## coolsista-paris

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Definitely a good investment. I first tried the Vit E capsules and found that i liked the results in both my hair and skin. So i went ahead and bought the Vit E in liquid form at 20,000IU - 2 fluid oz. I used when I started in 2010 transitioning cutting 1/4" - 1/2" of my hair ends at a time. Now I'm completely chemical free. The Vit E saved my hair from breaking off more than it could have and I did not have to do a big chop.  For my skin I place in my hand 1-2 drops of Vit E alone or in my favorite (natural lotion) and put it on my face at night, on body after a shower and after being in the sun too long. Does wonders for when your 40+ (Oops, I mean 20+, ).  If you take internally ask an herbalist or vitamin shoppe person on the amount you should take. Add lots of water and vitamins to your diet too.



thanks for all this information. i'd love to try both. i also need to mix drops in my msm cream ( experementing on the stretchmarks) lol

but i didnt know it can be taken internally.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Froreal3 said:


> coolsista-paris After shampooing, I usually DC. When I rinse that out, I let it air dry in large twists or huge braids for at least 30 minutes or until it is about 50% dry. There will still be moisture inside the middle of the braids/twists. I add the leave in on damp hair in about 10 sections. Admittedly I am a bit heavy handed, so I have to watch that.  After the leave in, I put some ceramide oil (love these) like sunflower or GSO mixed with EVOO on the length of the hair (still in sections). Then I put a butter or grease on my ends. You can use a serum to seal as well. I have done that but I stopped using cones as not to encourage build up and the need to consistently use the SLS shampoos.  The moisture usually lasts two to three days before needing to refresh with some more leave in (by itself or diluted with water in a spray bottle).  So in a nutshell. Water (liquid) Leave in/moisturizer (cream) Seal (oil)  This is the most basic process you need to follow. I have found that heaving sealing my ends with various butters helps immensely.  You need to chill with the bunning. Are you doing it with damp ends? That can definitely cause matting and breakage. I know it is for your job, but can you wear a short wig with your hair in cornrows underneath? Or put your hair up in twists leading to a bun and maybe put a phony bun on top?



i have not been well following the basis . i always skipped the moisturizer on wash day, thinking that the water from rinsing is moisture and enough. thats why i never tried a leave in. oops and oops :-/

oh the bunning is on pause ( my boss reminds me sometimes "chignon chignon chignon" ...... i cant it broke my crown like crazy and my edges are going more and more back. i dont want that naomi hairline.

for the moment il doing this as a ps: 








boss looked at me wierdly but hey, im still presentable yeesh!

at least im not pulling all on it.

i wont hide that sometimes i just feel like relaxing,getting a short cut for a few months,rocking it,then go back natural when i feel like it. 

crazy huh?


----------



## coolsista-paris

Froreal3 said:


> coolsista-paris After shampooing, I usually DC. When I rinse that out, I let it air dry in large twists or huge braids for at least 30 minutes or until it is about 50% dry. There will still be moisture inside the middle of the braids/twists. I add the leave in on damp hair in about 10 sections. Admittedly I am a bit heavy handed, so I have to watch that.  After the leave in, I put some ceramide oil (love these) like sunflower or GSO mixed with EVOO on the length of the hair (still in sections). Then I put a butter or grease on my ends. You can use a serum to seal as well. I have done that but I stopped using cones as not to encourage build up and the need to consistently use the SLS shampoos.  The moisture usually lasts two to three days before needing to refresh with some more leave in (by itself or diluted with water in a spray bottle).  So in a nutshell. Water (liquid) Leave in/moisturizer (cream) Seal (oil)  This is the most basic process you need to follow. I have found that heaving sealing my ends with various butters helps immensely.  You need to chill with the bunning. Are you doing it with damp ends? That can definitely cause matting and breakage. I know it is for your job, but can you wear a short wig with your hair in cornrows underneath? Or put your hair up in twists leading to a bun and maybe put a phony bun on top?



oh and you said you sometimes use grease, is that any grease? 

i have blue magic coconut grease sitting here for nothing. i find it did seal well and keep moisture,but felt greasy yucky after a few days (heavy handed)?

also with everyone saying "no grease its very bad"i stopped. i only used it on my ends and never on scalp.

i might need to do an apoghee 2 step to fix all this breakage.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^I stopped using products with petrolatum because it would cause me to use SLS shampoo which I'd rather keep out of regular rotation. I use Hairveda Almond Glaze grease. It is excellent for heavy sealing my ends. I have used regular Indian Hemp grease from the BSS with no problems though, so if you have blue magic, I would not hesitate if your ends need help.  Definitely don't use too much. I tend to be heavy handed as well. coolsista-paris

If you keep up that hairstyle and others like it, your hair will be in much better shape. I rather like it. It's very pretty on you. I don't want your job to be in jeopardy because of a hairstyle, but that one is really professional and pulled back so I don't see why it should be a problem. We can't always wear buns and they have to understand that. Look into the phony buns as well as as compromise on some days.


----------



## naturalagain2

Did a flat twist out on old hair. I love the outcome! I like it on old hair than wet hair. The last time I did it on wet hair it came out crunchy and my roots were soo puffy. Also my hair seem to tangle so much despite the fact that I thoroughly detangled prior to putting in the flat twist. I wish I could fix that because I would love to do it on wet hair too.


----------



## jazzygirl225

Getting hair relaxed now....I might have achieved BSL...pics to come


----------



## GettingKinky

I was too stubborn about working out and even though my touch up is tonight I still worked out every morning this week. I'm pretty sure it's going to burn. I promised myself I would never do this again and yet I did. I guess I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=377491 said:
			
		

> GettingKinky[/USER];19078777]I was too stubborn about working out and even though my touch up is tonight I still worked out every morning this week. I'm pretty sure it's going to burn. I promised myself I would never do this again and yet I did. I guess I'm a glutton for punishment.



Did you oil your scalp last night or this morning?


----------



## Guinan

Currently have dye on the front of my hair. The clairol hair dye that I bought two weeks ago, came with a dye refresher. If any color shows I def post pics


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA said:


> Did you oil your scalp last night or this morning?



Not yet. I will when I get to the salon.


----------



## coolsista-paris

i recived my 8oz jamaican black castor oil... this is not as black as i thought it will be, so...w is it real or mixed 50% with white normal castor? 
 and oh :18€ for this small bottle?! îll finish it and buy normal castor oil after....  i remember some black c oil bought from Guadeloupe, it was smelly and black with stuff in it
  sûnny isle. is it really good ( the brand)?


----------



## ImanAdero

coolsista-paris said:


> i recived my 8oz jamaican black castor oil... this is not as black as i thought it will be, so...w is it real or mixed 50% with white normal castor? and oh :18€ for this small bottle?! îll finish it and buy normal castor oil after....  i remember some black c oil bought from Guadeloupe, it was smelly and black with stuff in it   sûnny isle. is it really good ( the brand)?



Hen I bought jbco, it was a dark amber. Not actually black. So it's probably fine. 

I've been using regular castor oil recently and that's been working just fine for me also.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm driving to the salon with the AC turned all the way up, freezing my butt off hoping the pores on my scalp close.


----------



## GettingKinky

Yay!  My relaxer didn't burn. I don't know if it was the AC or the basing or the lighter workout, but I'm happy.


----------



## NikkiQ

Decided I'm gonna stick with the red hair for a while but a bit darker. Maybe along the lines of this.


----------



## coolsista-paris

ImanAdero said:


> Hen I bought jbco, it was a dark amber. Not actually black. So it's probably fine.  I've been using regular castor oil recently and that's been working just fine for me also.



when i finish this bottle im going back to regular castor oil too.  
this 18 eur is too much! i had the same size for under 10eur in regular. and as you said it works just fine ;-) 

i was expecting a bigger bottle but oops. ill watch out next time


----------



## coolsista-paris

GettingKinky said:


> I'm driving to the salon with the AC turned all the way up, freezing my butt off hoping the pores on my scalp close.



lol dont ger sick. cover that neck ;-) 

this made me laugh. closing your pores in the car lol.


----------



## g.lo

NikkiQ said:


> Decided I'm gonna stick with the red hair for a while but a bit darker. Maybe along the lines of this.



That colour is gawgeous!


----------



## g.lo

GettingKinky said:


> I'm driving to the salon with the AC turned all the way up, freezing my butt off hoping the pores on my scalp close.



This is funny!


----------



## Guinan

ok, here's a pic better pic of the color. I still plan on highlighting the front of my hair, sometime in November. I really like the color I just wish it was alittle brighter.


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ, YAS!!!!! That's the color I want. I figured that by lighting my hair alittle, by the time I dye my hair again w/ Shea Moisture Color Line, it should be that color or maybe a little lighter. 

Will you be doing that color yourself or going to the salon? If yourself, which brand do you use? I used the Clariol semi perm.


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky, any pics


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> I'm driving to the salon with the AC turned all the way up, freezing my butt off hoping the pores on my scalp close.



LMBO!!!  The things we do.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

pelohello said:


> NikkiQ, YAS!!!!! That's the color I want. I figured that by lighting my hair alittle, by the time I dye my hair again w/ Shea Moisture Color Line, it should be that color or maybe a little lighter.
> 
> Will you be doing that color yourself or going to the salon? If yourself, which brand do you use? I used the Clariol semi perm.



pelohello I'm going to a salon to get it done this time along with a good trim. If I was doing it myself, I would use the intense auburn for dark hair by Garnier. I've used it before and it worked great!


----------



## kandiekj100

You know what is so funny and devastating at the same time, lol. I just cowashed my hair and I could swear my hair is BSB again. I look in the mirro and my hear looks and feels long. As soon as I bring the camera up to take a pic (or have my son or husband take it), it seems to instantly shrink up and look short as heck, and thus not worthy of showcasing on here.  It's been a while since I did a length check it's time, good or bad. I should have one posted some time this weekend.


----------



## GettingKinky

Here's my hair post touch up. I'll post an LC picture when the curls drop, when I pull it it's BSL but I want it to reach without pulling. Maybe in Dec.

Even though we timed the relaxer and I told her not to smooth, I think she got it too straight again. Ugh. I thought I had this texlax thing figured out, it's been almost 2 years. Sigh..,


----------



## g.lo

Guys, I need your input! How long to you think low manipulation style should be kept in to be effective?  I was planning to wear my cornrows for 4 to 6 weeks for max retention. But after a week it looks already so messy. I have been exercising daily for the past 10 days and rinse my hair daily as well, otherwise my scalp would be so itchy.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

g.lo said:


> Guys, I need your input! How long to you think low manipulation style should be kept in to be effective?  I was planning to wear my cornrows for 4 to 6 weeks for max retention. But after a week it looks already so messy. I have been exercising daily for the past 10 days and rinse my hair daily as well, otherwise my scalp would be so itchy.



I'm going to say six weeks only because that's my weave max. Considering the braids are smaller that has to be the key. Would you braids smaller so you could wash...what about rinsing with a stocking cap to preserve the braids?


----------



## Froreal3

So my little inversion experiment didn't produce any noticeable results. That's ok though. I'mma still get my two inches by December! *positive thinking*


----------



## newnyer

You know you are in a hair rut or hair lazy when coworkers are "excited" to see you in anything besides a bun. I just pinned my hair up in 2 half arse french braids. Lol


----------



## g.lo

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I'm going to say six weeks only because that's my weave max. Considering the braids are smaller that has to be the key. Would you braids smaller so you could wash...what about rinsing with a stocking cap to preserve the braids?



i will do them smaller next time and use stocking cap for rinsing. Thank you


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Froreal3 said:


> Did I tell yall I'm trying out this inversion thing? I'm on day five. Hopefully I get 3/4" to 1". I feel like I definitely need a boost. Wanna start 2014 off right.



Inquiring minds would like to know what is an "inversion" thing??


----------



## Guinan

g.lo, can you do the braids smaller? For me, if I'm PS, I'll leave a style in for about 3-4days. My PS of choice is a pinned up braidout.

GettingKinky, your results came out beautifully!!!!

Froreal3, I'm doing the inversion thing too. I hope I see results. Did you take a before pic? I'm about 1-2inches away from BSL, so I figured if this works, I should be there after I complete the method.


----------



## Guinan

I posted this pic in the inversion thread. I still feel motivated that I can make BSL by the end of the year. I just really need to STAY focused, motivated and determined to make it and STOP messing up my progress with unnecessary trims.


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> I posted this pic in the inversion thread. I still feel motivated that I can make BSL by the end of the year. I just really need to STAY focused, motivated and determined to make it and STOP messing up my progress with unnecessary trims.



You're already touching BSL. Just stay away from the scissors.


----------



## coolsista-paris

g.lo said:


> Guys, I need your input! How long to you think low manipulation style should be kept in to be effective?  I was planning to wear my cornrows for 4 to 6 weeks for max retention. But after a week it looks already so messy. I have been exercising daily for the past 10 days and rinse my hair daily as well, otherwise my scalp would be so itchy.



i have the same issue. my hair is a mess in just 1 Week with ps.  i i wash it ,becomes a mess.

the only ps that doesnt look ragedy is braided up conrows (the one that forms a bun). or crochet braids (no one sees the mess underneath)

im still searching for more ideas of ps..

id love to do individual braids again. lasted 4 weeks. seemed to retain as long as i didnt wear the hair doWn,and slept with a satin scarf. 

im lazy to do them ( i do it myself)....


----------



## mami2010

Been away for awhile, long summer vacation... Did not so so well caring for my hair but I'm back on track.... I think.... Had a few trims and tons of flat ironing...


----------



## Froreal3

@pellohello you look like you're  there. Can't wait to see your results from inversion.


----------



## coolsista-paris

Froreal3 said:


> @pellohello you look like you're  there. Can't wait to see your results from inversion.



im gonna find out what inversion is. you girls are all talking about it. im gonna research.


----------



## Guinan

coolsista-paris said:


> im gonna find out what inversion is. you girls are all talking about it. im gonna research.



coolsista-paris, the inversion method is when you flip ur head upside down w/ warm oil on your scalp. You do this for 4mins a day for a week, once a month. Ur suppose to grow inch after doing this method.


----------



## coolsista-paris

pelohello said:


> coolsista-paris, the inversion method is when you flip ur head upside down w/ warm oil on your scalp. You do this for 4mins a day for a week, once a month. Ur suppose to grow inch after doing this method.



i need to grow inches! especially at the completely broken crown area..  maybe i should give it a try. you never know :-/


----------



## ImanAdero

Inversion didn't really work for me in terms of growing a whole once, and honestly (because I'm in braids) I don't knowing the "new growth" I saw was actually because my hair is growing, or because the braids were looser. 

Either way, it doesn't hurt to try. Make sure you have a measuring tape or something to try and track progress. Pulling wouldn't work (for me that is) because my hair always looks the same to me for pull tests lol. 

Try it out though. It can't hurt.


----------



## coolsista-paris

ImanAdero said:


> Inversion didn't really work for me in terms of growing a whole once, and honestly (because I'm in braids) I don't knowing the "new growth" I saw was actually because my hair is growing, or because the braids were looser.  Either way, it doesn't hurt to try. Make sure you have a measuring tape or something to try and track progress. Pulling wouldn't work (for me that is) because my hair always looks the same to me for pull tests lol.  Try it out though. It can't hurt.




When i do pull rests i seem to be at same length too. 

im lazy to track with measure tape but i better use that if i want to see anything going on.
i think î´ll try it out. ive heard sometimes you only see the result 3 weeks later. dont know why.


----------



## jprayze

Getting my next PS installed and the goal is to keep it in for a month.  It's crochet kinky twists!  My hair is cornrowed and then Marley hair is installed and twisted.  It's supposed to take less time, but we will see.  I like the fact that my hair is completely hidden.  Of course pics are coming.


----------



## NikkiQ

Today is the big day!!! Well not really that big of a day, but I'm finally getting the hair cut and dyed today. I gotta tell yall I'm looking forward to being pampered a bit today. I really need to get out of this hair rut I got going on right now. Maybe it'll be the swift kick in the butt I need to get back on track. My best friend is pushing me to get back into my hair routine, but I've been so busy lately I forget I have hair all together sometimes


----------



## GettingKinky

jprayze
NikkiQ

I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

As most of you know I have decided to wig it out for the rest of the year. I have incorporated the deep moisture method as well while under the wig. My first wig was pretty but it was too long and tangled easy so I went and got a new one. I must say I really love this one. Here is a pic:


----------



## jprayze

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> As most of you know I have decided to wig it out for the rest of the year. I have incorporated the deep moisture method as well while under the wig. My first wig was pretty but it was too long and tangled easy so I went and got a new one. I must say I really love this one. Here is a pic:



I like!  Pretty!


----------



## NikkiQ

Ladies...I'm officially in love with my hair again and found the perfect stylist!


----------



## Duchess007

NikkiQ said:


> Ladies...I'm officially in love with my hair again and found the perfect stylist!



Oooh shiny!  :-D

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

jprayze thank you!! And NikkiQ your hair is gorg!!!


----------



## jprayze

jprayze said:


> Getting my next PS installed and the goal is to keep it in for a month.  It's crochet kinky twists!  My hair is cornrowed and then Marley hair is installed and twisted.  It's supposed to take less time, but we will see.  I like the fact that my hair is completely hidden.  Of course pics are coming.



 These took 5.5 hrs so the time savings was really not there, but I was pleased with the overall result.  I could actually get then shorter than I could if I got trad kinky twists with my hair out.  The goal is to keep these in for 1 month.


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:


> Ladies...I'm officially in love with my hair again and found the perfect stylist!



this is so hot.  the color,the hairstyle, and your tatoo. beautiful!! 

i wish i can dye that color... man cant do anything with this job lol


----------



## coolsista-paris

jprayze said:


> These took 5.5 hrs so the time savings was really not there, but I was pleased with the overall result.  I could actually get then shorter than I could if I got trad kinky twists with my hair out.  The goal is to keep these in for 1 month.



these are so well done. pretty.  its crochet ? wow !!

you look good


----------



## g.lo

NikkiQ said:


> Ladies...I'm officially in love with my hair again and found the perfect stylist!


  Really pretty, did you cut much? 
looks healthy and full


----------



## jprayze

coolsista-paris said:


> these are so well done. pretty.  its crochet ? wow !!  you look good



Thank you!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Ladies...I'm officially in love with my hair again and found the perfect stylist!



NikkiQ WOW, she did a fabulous job!!  It's so pretty, straight, full and bouncy looking.    That's it, I'm going to get a cute curly style like this after my next relaxer, bump the straight look.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007

jprayze said:


> These took 5.5 hrs so the time savings was really not there, but I was pleased with the overall result.  I could actually get then shorter than I could if I got trad kinky twists with my hair out.  The goal is to keep these in for 1 month.



These look fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

g.lo said:


> Really pretty, did you cut much?
> looks healthy and full



g.lo she actually didn't have to trim much at all. She went into my layers really well and trimmed off everything that needed to go. My hair hasn't felt this smooth and soft in forever!


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm ready to go pick up some new products for my hair yall lol. I'm gonna pick up the KeraCare hydrating detangling shampoo that the stylist used yesterday and maybe some new styling products so I can wear my hair out more. I'm motivated!


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:


> I'm ready to go pick up some new products for my hair yall lol. I'm gonna pick up the KeraCare hydrating detangling shampoo that the stylist used yesterday and maybe some new styling products so I can wear my hair out more. I'm motivated!



As I stated before your hair is Gorg! I love it so much I can't wait till my silk press in Dec there's nothing like finding a great stylist!


----------



## GettingKinky

Ok. I'm going to go ahead and claim it, since from here on out my hair will just be getting shorter.


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> Ok. I'm going to go ahead and claim it, since from here on out my hair will just be getting shorter.



Congrats GettingKinky!!!!  Your hair is gorgeous AND you could have called it a while back.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kandiekj100

I finally did a length check last night. I did it on wet hair as it seems I might not be straightening my hair for a w hile. JUst have not desire to. 

After my haircut back this summer, it looks like I'm back to grazing bsb.


Some comparison pictures:

Length check back in March. This is what prompted the haircut. The ends were not looking good at all.


Length check back in January


And this is where my hair was this time last last.


----------



## mami2010

Dusted my ends.... No more dusting for me till January


----------



## tinagreen10

Could someone tell me what is the length of my hair in this picture I took two months ago?  I just finished blow drying and was about to press it.  I have been washing/conditioning every other week and then flat iron. I wrap at night. Exercise, drink water, eat well.  I have started keratin treatments once every six weeks.  I am looking into cellophane treatments.  Does this work? Thanks!


----------



## naturalagain2

Didn't have time to cowash this past weekend. I want to soo bad and looks like I won't be able to do it any time soon. I want to use that butters n bars clay mask soo bad I've had it for a few months now and haven't had time to use it .


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks KiWiStyle!

I NEVER thought my hair would get this long. And now that I'm here, I'm counting the inches to WL.  I need 10 more plus I have 5 inches to cut off so I still have 3-4 years to go to get to the finish line.


----------



## Guinan

I know this is random but I can't believe it's less than 3mths until the new year. This year has gone by crayzie fast.


----------



## Guinan

tinagreen10, you look like your in between CBL and SL. IDK what cellophone treatment are. Have you tried the search engine? Is it similar to a Keratin Treatment?


----------



## Guinan

GettingKinky, I would def claim it!!


----------



## Guinan

mami2010 said:


> Dusted my ends.... No more dusting for me till January


 
mami2010, ok I'm def taking wayyyyyyyy too much off when I dust. This has def put things into perspective for me


----------



## GettingKinky

tinagreen10 I can't see your armpits in the picture so it's hard to say if you're APL or not yet. 

I get tinted cellophane treatments every 8 weeks to cover up my gray. They work for that and they make my hair very shiny, but I don't now if they are good for my hair health or not.


----------



## coolsista-paris

GettingKinky said:


> Ok. I'm going to go ahead and claim it, since from here on out my hair will just be getting shorter.



beautiful! congrats  lucky you


----------



## Kerryann

prepooed with aloe vera plant and hair trigger oil smdh....hair trigger will make u lose all ur freaking hair i refuse to use that ish anymore str8 garbage... i was shedding like hell when i washed my hair


----------



## coolsista-paris

girls..... my hair seems so damaged that im thinking of cutting everything and going for a short relaxed style until i feel ready to grow long hair again.  my har feels softer today since i moisturized last night.(feels softer that usually)But!   i told you my crown broke (cut back to ear length that area), its as if the diameter of that hard hair is growing out and even reaching my front hair,and the back which is usually 4a type. like im attacked or something.  my hair has thinned out on its lengths.... and i cant even twist my hair !! its long only in the outside ,all around my head. like babies when they have no hair in the middle. the texture is all around becoming the same as the crown it seems. feels like im dealing with 2 totally different textures. roots are a forest, ends feel as thin and less hair as if it was relaxed.  so hard to catch up,even with deep conditionning :-( its a mess!  im so confused. first real setback in 5 years.

what do you all think? what  woûld you have done?
i almost took an appointment at the salon last week,to relax and cut.


----------



## g.lo

coolsista-paris said:


> girls..... my hair seems so damaged that im thinking of cutting everything and going for a short relaxed style until i feel ready to grow long hair again.  my har feels softer today since i moisturized last night.(feels softer that usually)But!   i told you my crown broke (cut back to ear length that area), its as if the diameter of that hard hair is growing out and even reaching my front hair,and the back which is usually 4a type. like im attacked or something.  my hair has thinned out on its lengths.... and i cant even twist my hair !! its long only in the outside ,all around my head. like babies when they have no hair in the middle. the texture is all around becoming the same as the crown it seems. feels like im dealing with 2 totally different textures. roots are a forest, ends feel as thin and less hair as if it was relaxed.  so hard to catch up,even with deep conditionning :-( its a mess!  im so confused. first real setback in 5 years.
> 
> what do you all think? what  woûld you have done?
> i almost took an appointment at the salon last week,to relax and cut.



personally I would cut and start fresh, sounds harsh but I always prefer shorter healthy hair than long and damaged. Good luck


----------



## g.lo

GettingKinky said:


> Ok. I'm going to go ahead and claim it, since from here on out my hair will just be getting shorter.



yes Girl, congrats!!
are you planning on cutting


----------



## Guinan

coolsista-paris said:


> girls..... my hair seems so damaged that im thinking of cutting everything and going for a short relaxed style until i feel ready to grow long hair again.  my har feels softer today since i moisturized last night.(feels softer that usually)But!   i told you my crown broke (cut back to ear length that area), its as if the diameter of that hard hair is growing out and even reaching my front hair,and the back which is usually 4a type. like im attacked or something.  my hair has thinned out on its lengths.... and i cant even twist my hair !! its long only in the outside ,all around my head. like babies when they have no hair in the middle. the texture is all around becoming the same as the crown it seems. feels like im dealing with 2 totally different textures. roots are a forest, ends feel as thin and less hair as if it was relaxed.  so hard to catch up,even with deep conditionning :-( its a mess!  im so confused. first real setback in 5 years.
> 
> what do you all think? what  woûld you have done?
> i almost took an appointment at the salon last week,to relax and cut.



I agree, I would cut too. You could do it gradually or all at once. I was having breakage in that area too, so when I 1st noticed it, I started cutting about an inch a month all around so that I can remove the breakage and so that the other areas could catch up. I did that for about 6-7mths. My crown is still shorter than the rest of my hair, but not enough to notice. How bad is it? Can you get away with snipping a little over a time or is it too bad where you need a cut?

Do you know what's causing the breakage? Mines was from stretching my relaxers too long & my protein/moisture was wayyyy off. It took a protein overload to know what moisture/protein balance was.


----------



## newnyer

I don't know why I wait so late in the day to start henna/indigo treatments. Now I'm committed to staying up late tonight.  Lol

I, too,  noticed a good amount of breakage this week in the spot where I usually put my bun.  Thought I moved my buns in different locations enough to avoid tension breakage but I guess not. My hair is so fine...can't really afford to lose too many strands all willy nilly. Oh well...lesson learned.


----------



## GettingKinky

g.lo said:


> yes Girl, congrats!!
> are you planning on cutting



I'm going to be slowly trimming off my bonelaxed ends, 1 inch every 8 weeks.  I have 5-6 inches left to trim so it won't get any longer for a year and it will probably end up a little shorter.   but then all my pre HHJ hair will be gone and maybe I'll be able to wear a wash n go.


----------



## GettingKinky

coolsista-paris I'm not sure what I would do. I've never had hair shorter than NL so I would probably hold on to my length as much as possible or trim gradually. But if you like your hair short I would just bite the bullet and even it out.


----------



## ilong

NikkiQ, jprayze, GettingKinky, kandiekj100

Beautiful heads of hair - thank you for sharing your progress and pics.

Your progress and pics are motivational. 

If only my hair ... - the journey (fight) continues.


----------



## deedoswell

GettingKinky said:


> tinagreen10 I can't see your armpits in the picture so it's hard to say if you're APL or not yet.
> 
> I get tinted cellophane treatments every 8 weeks to cover up my gray. They work for that and they make my hair very shiny, but I don't now if they are good for my hair health or not.



What are "tinted cellophane treatments"?  I need something other than henna and indigo to cover my gray.  I think the henna/indigo is too much for my fine strands!  You hair always looks so healthy and shiny!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris

pelohello said:


> I agree, I would cut too. You could do it gradually or all at once. I was having breakage in that area too, so when I 1st noticed it, I started cutting about an inch a month all around so that I can remove the breakage and so that the other areas could catch up. I did that for about 6-7mths. My crown is still shorter than the rest of my hair, but not enough to notice. How bad is it? Can you get away with snipping a little over a time or is it too bad where you need a cut?  Do you know what's causing the breakage? Mines was from stretching my relaxers too long & my protein/moisture was wayyyy off. It took a protein overload to know what moisture/protein balance was.






pelohello said:


> I agree, I would cut too. You could do it gradually or all at once. I was having breakage in that area too, so when I 1st noticed it, I started cutting about an inch a month all around so that I can remove the breakage and so that the other areas could catch up. I did that for about 6-7mths. My crown is still shorter than the rest of my hair, but not enough to notice. How bad is it? Can you get away with snipping a little over a time or is it too bad where you need a cut?  Do you know what's causing the breakage? Mines was from stretching my relaxers too long & my protein/moisture was wayyyy off. It took a protein overload to know what moisture/protein balance was.



i wanted to catch up but its spreading to different areas making spaces between the areas to cut , its ugly,difficult to deal with and kind of ridiculous :-/ .
i thought id be bsl by december and was so excited but all is down. thats not gonna happen. 

at a time i had my moisture protein balance very good. i did well with reconstructors. but then i bunned a lot!!!  did not moisture as well because i needed to wear stretched hair all the time..   but i dont know why the crown texture is spreding everywhere... 
ive been cutting my hair since 2-4 months but the crown area is just getting worse. 
my hair is natural but if i cut i will relax for a bob cut.  

everytime i touch it i feel like crying. all that  effort for this. crazy hair


----------



## coolsista-paris

newnyer said:


> I don't know why I wait so late in the day to start henna/indigo treatments. Now I'm committed to staying up late tonight.  Lol  I, too,  noticed a good amount of breakage this week in the spot where I usually put my bun.  Thought I moved my buns in different locations enough to avoid tension breakage but I guess not. My hair is so fine...can't really afford to lose too many strands all willy nilly. Oh well...lesson learned.



at least you noticed on time.  i too have fine hair . i was just to tired and shirt of options for styles at work, so...... bun bun bun bun for months at the same spot :-/ 

lesson learned too late for me.


----------



## coolsista-paris

GettingKinky said:


> coolsista-paris I'm not sure what I would do. I've never had hair shorter than NL so I would probably hold on to my length as much as possible or trim gradually. But if you like your hair short I would just bite the bullet and even it out.


  ive never wore a bob cut. im a bit scared to go do it but ive always wanted one at least once in life. ive been stuck at nl for years lol when i wanted long hair....  oh i think if i do it ,hair grows , so when im fed up î´ll let t grow back and i normally will know what to do.  my scalp is hurting a little right now. i really wanted to go to the salon but.....maybe i should wait as i plan on relaxing too.


----------



## GettingKinky

deedoswell


Here's a link to a blog where she explains cellophane treatments. I started doing them to cover my gray and I was afraid of coloring my hair. My stylist told me that it wasn't damaging and safe to do on relaxed hair. 

http://expandingbeauty.blogspot.com/2010/12/cellophane-hair-dye.html?m=1


----------



## NikkiQ

Trying to figure out what else I can do with my hair while it's straight. I've been wearing it in a ponytail since the curls fell. Maybe a twist out? IDK.


----------



## lamaria211

I was manipulating my hair way to much last week so I've decided to put her away for a good 2 or 3 weeks, im rocking corn braids under a wig. Only taking my braids out on weekends for a deep cleaning and a dc. CoWashing mid week if my hair gets to dry


----------



## deedoswell

GettingKinky said:


> deedoswell
> 
> 
> Here's a link to a blog where she explains cellophane treatments. I started doing them to cover my gray and I was afraid of coloring my hair. My stylist told me that it wasn't damaging and safe to do on relaxed hair.
> 
> http://expandingbeauty.blogspot.com/2010/12/cellophane-hair-dye.html?m=1



Thanks much! I'll check it out now!


----------



## jprayze

NikkiQ said:


> Trying to figure out what else I can do with my hair while it's straight. I've been wearing it in a ponytail since the curls fell. Maybe a twist out? IDK.



I did a twist out on straight hair and loved it.  Good idea.


----------



## GettingKinky

jprayze said:


> I did a twist out on straight hair and loved it.  Good idea.



I tried to do a braidout on my straight hair and the waves would t hold. I think I need to start on damp hair, but then it won't be smooth anymore. I have a love/hate relationship with my hair when it's straight.


----------



## NikkiQ

jprayze said:


> I did a twist out on straight hair and loved it. Good idea.


 
jprayze I used a little bit of cantu shea butter leave in and put about 8 two strand twists into bantu knots all over. I hope it comes out okay in the morning. If not...I'm bustin out the banana clip


----------



## Froreal3

I like my twists did the week.  Feel like they are getting longer. 







I got some new Hairitage stuff this week. I am moisturizing and sealing every other day still.  I think I will revisit MN. I think I got good growth from it.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## GettingKinky

Last night I dreamt that I was attempting a wash n go and my curls wouldn't clump. So strange I never wear that style and I wouldn't attempt one until my bonelaxed ends are gone. Plus in the dream a bunch of people were watching me attempt to style my hair.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=377491 said:
			
		

> GettingKinky[/USER];19098369]deedoswell
> 
> 
> Here's a link to a blog where she explains cellophane treatments. I started doing them to cover my gray and I was afraid of coloring my hair. My stylist told me that it wasn't damaging and safe to do on relaxed hair.
> 
> http://expandingbeauty.blogspot.com/2010/12/cellophane-hair-dye.html?m=1



Does it cover your grays well? Did you color it first and then use the cellophane? Or did you just use the cellophane?


----------



## GettingKinky

faithVA

I have my stylist do it. It's just one application so I assume the color is mixed in the cellophane. It covers my grays pretty well. I wash my hair once a week and the grays start to show through after 6-7 weeks.  The color last longer when I get the treatment after a touch up. I guess the relaxer opens the cuticles so the color penetrates better.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=377491 said:
			
		

> GettingKinky[/USER];19104275]faithVA
> 
> I have my stylist do it. It's just one application so I assume the color is mixed in the cellophane. It covers my grays pretty well. I wash my hair once a week and the grays start to show through after 6-7 weeks.  The color last longer when I get the treatment after a touch up. I guess the relaxer opens the cuticles so the color penetrates better.



Thanks. I think I understand.


----------



## Guinan

Confession: I sometimes go back to look at the beginning pics from when we 1st started this challenge. We all have come such a long way! Every time I think my hair is not growing, I like to look at my beginning pic to keep me motivated.


----------



## Guinan

One of the things that I noticed is that in the beginning when I first joined this challenge, I Put down That I will probably Make BSL by March 2013. I don't know where I got that time frame from


----------



## GettingKinky

pelohello said:


> One of the things that I noticed is that in the beginning when I first joined this challenge, I Put down That I will probably Make BSL by March 2013. I don't know where I got that time frame from



I think we are all optimistic at the beginning of the year. But I always try to give myself as long as possible. I'm an optimist about most things but not my hair.


----------



## JosieLynn

Feel like i've been gone from here for so long!  but not much has been going on in the hair department, washed my hair this past week after wearing it relatively straight for a week. With fall/winter coming I'm thinking of straightening my hair maybe once a month and just giving it a week to be straight. Was so glad to see my hair curl up immediately after I wet it, no matter how cautious I am when blow-drying and flat ironing, I think I'm always paranoid that I'll damage my fine hair. But this week it was back to the basic flat-twist bun combo for work. Sidenote: my weekend twistouts have been GLORIOUS!!!!  I'm finally feeling like I have a lot of hair, and it's exciting to see how well my hair has been doing.


----------



## GettingKinky

I know this is the BSL challenge, but this morning I measured the distance from my nape to WL. It's 21 inches. (OMG that's far!!) Given that I grow 5 inches a year and only keep 4 after trims it's going to take me 5 years to have texlaxed WL hair. I'm almost 2 years in so I don't think I'll reach WL until Jan 2017. That seems so far away. Sigh. 

On the other hand, 2 years ago I didn't even believe I could reach APL and that was my ultimate goal. So I should just be happy.


----------



## tinagreen10

pelohello said:


> tinagreen10, you look like your in between CBL and SL. IDK what cellophone treatment are. Have you tried the search engine? Is it similar to a Keratin Treatment?



Product description from amazon.com:
Sebastian Cellophane Clear,A colorless shine that gives hair a mirror gloss reflection. Cellophanes Clear is ideal for all hair types. It seals the cuticle for reflective shine with conditioning benefits. Cellophanes Clear is especially effective after any in salon chemical service like color, straightening or permanent waves. The results are super star sparkling


----------



## kinky curlygenie

Dc'd and put my hair in big twists ready for tomorrow, although I have tomorrow off I think im going to use it to be proactive. Hopefully I can sort through all my hair junk I have a trunk of stuff to sort.  Plus I want some new products - in need of some cholesterol, haven't used that in ages. And need lots of conditioner bc as my hair gets longer im getting through lots of conditioner


----------



## NikkiQ

Been wearing the twisted bantu knot out disaster in a ponytail the past 2 days  Gonna rock this sucker in a bun tomorrow and Saturday then gonna wash it on Sunday. I'm itching to try a wash n go for some reason. Maybe it's the newly trimmed ends got me feeling brave.

the next challenge is targeted to be created on October 31st ladies!!! So one final vote:

A] BSL/MBL 2014
B] MBL 2014

Both will be open to all lengths. I encourage all to join.


----------



## PureSilver

Trimed an inch all around. I'm about 3'' away now. I'm still trying to make it to full BSL for Dec 31st and i'm still contemplating relaxing


----------



## keranikki

NikkiQ said:


> Been wearing the twisted bantu knot out disaster in a ponytail the past 2 days  Gonna rock this sucker in a bun tomorrow and Saturday then gonna wash it on Sunday. I'm itching to try a wash n go for some reason. Maybe it's the newly trimmed ends got me feeling brave.
> 
> the next challenge is targeted to be created on October 31st ladies!!! So one final vote:
> 
> A] BSL/MBL 2014
> B] MBL 2014
> 
> Both will be open to all lengths. I encourage all to join.



A BSL/MBL 2014. I love a 2-fer.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I vote for A-BSL/MBL 2014


----------



## ilong

I'm not a part of this challenge but I would like to join for next year so I hope it's ok if I vote??  (for BSL/MBL).
My streeeeeeeeeeetch goal has been BSL by June.  Being positively optimistic that I will reach my goal in June I would work towards MBL by year end.


----------



## SingBrina

Whoops thought this was the new challenge


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

SingBrina said:


> Whoops thought this was the new challenge


 

You are so right! Healthy hair does start from within. Tell It!



4c - all natural since 2011 
Current length 2" past APL after wash (haven't straightened since spring 2013 so not sure if I reached my goal yet. I'll know in Dec.) 
Challenges: BSL Dec. 2013, Inversion method. 
Goal thick and long (WL by Dec 2014, sooner if inversion method proves positive) hair.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Just found out what the inversion method is and decided to give it a try. If it works I will reach the BSL goal by Dec for sure . On night #4. Anticipation, arrgh!


----------



## Froreal3

MBL. Sorry, I like clear delineations like that. I'm pretty cut and dry.


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> Been wearing the twisted bantu knot out disaster in a ponytail the past 2 days  Gonna rock this sucker in a bun tomorrow and Saturday then gonna wash it on Sunday. I'm itching to try a wash n go for some reason. Maybe it's the newly trimmed ends got me feeling brave.  the next challenge is targeted to be created on October 31st ladies!!! So one final vote:  A] BSL/MBL 2014 B] MBL 2014  Both will be open to all lengths. I encourage all to join.



I'm open to both because they're both ultimately the same in finishing the year off with MBL hair.  However, if I have to choose, I'd vote for BSL/MBL.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm open to both because they're both ultimately the same in finishing the year off with MBL hair.  However, if I have to choose, I'd vote for BSL/MBL.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


  Well said.  I cannot wait for the new challenge!


----------



## g.lo

Bsl/Mbl 2014 soule be great! Can't wait.
Washing my cornrows with the stocking cap made all the difference. I have been rinsing my hair daily due to workout and it is not fuzzy, which is a miracle. I intend to keep the cornrows for 3 to 4 weeks. I am on a mission


----------



## Froreal3

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm open to both because *they're both ultimately the same in finishing the year off with MBL hair*.  However, if I have to choose, I'd vote for BSL/MBL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Really? I read it as some people will want to finish the year with BSL hair and some will have a goal of MBL hair. What was your interpretation NikkiQ?


----------



## KiWiStyle

Froreal3 said:


> Really? I read it as some people will want to finish the year with BSL hair and some will have a goal of MBL hair. What was your interpretation NikkiQ?


  From what I've seen, most are just needing the first quarter of 2014 to reach BSL and maybe a little beyond.  I think the ultimate goal is to keep the group together as some may have had a setback OR are slow growers like myself.  For example, I don't think I should be in a 2014 BSL challenge when I'll graduate the early part of the year.  I literally push myself to graduate with my class...it's a challenge because I am the little engine that could.  It also helps me stay focused on my goal when I'm surrounded by ladies reaching the goal before December.   We don't want to kick anyone when they're down, we want to motivate and encourage.  We're a team and a team that stays together, grow together.  The choice is ultimately NikkiQ so I'm cool with whatever because whether I make MBL or BSL next year, I'm staying with the ladies in this group because I stay motivated here.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

I wasnt planning on joining any challenges next yr, but I think I need the motivation and plus I'll miss yall ladies

NikkiQ, I'm down for whatever. If you build it, I will come


----------



## ilong

KiWiStyle said:


> ...it's a challenge because I am the little engine that could.


 

@KiWiStyle -  me too. 

I need you ladies motivation help push this little engine. AND since I lurk EVERYDAY  I may as well join the party!


----------



## naturalagain2

I don't post a lot but I enjoy reading/watching you all's progress! It's very encouraging to me!!

Meanwhile....I can not wait to cowash my hair! Water has not hit this head in 2 wks. I'm gonna try that Butters N Bars Conditioning mask I hope I love it!


----------



## Evolving78

pelohello said:


> I wasnt planning on joining any challenges next yr, but I think I need the motivation and plus I'll miss yall ladies
> 
> NikkiQ, I'm down for whatever. If you build it, I will come



I Miss this crew too! If I join it will be a Dec goal for sure. But I know it will be a long shot. Ill going in the middle of next year if I make apl by June. I plan to bun for a year.


----------



## NikkiQ

Well I honestly thought that since there are a few of us (myself included) that don't need the entire year to reach BSL, it would be a good way to keep us and those that are striving for MBL all together. I think everyone has the same goal of reaching MBL at the end of the year anyway so why not create a challenge to keep us all together? Whether we're excited that one of us hit BSL or MBL, we're a family that loves to encourage one another.

If making it just straight up MBL would make it less confusing for everyone, I can just do that.


----------



## gvin89

I won't make bsl this year, but would love to be with you all next year so I vote bsl/mbl. You guys provide great motivation to stick with a regimen.  

I'm currently in mini twists...had a slight setback with post partum shedding, but not waddling in it. Will baby my ends and edges for the remainder of the year to see if I can get them back on track.


----------



## polished07

I agree with NikkiQ the end goal is MBL for 2014 and we want to stick together! I've been with you ladies since the APL challenge and if there's a WL challenge after this Ill be there for that (Since that's my goal and maybe many of you too.) So I'm down with either but MBL is less confusing and those who aim for BSL by 2014 end are able to move onto that challenge


----------



## Froreal3

Cool, I can't wait to get whatever challenge it's gonna be started.


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> Been wearing the twisted bantu knot out disaster in a ponytail the past 2 days  Gonna rock this sucker in a bun tomorrow and Saturday then gonna wash it on Sunday. I'm itching to try a wash n go for some reason. Maybe it's the newly trimmed ends got me feeling brave.  the next challenge is targeted to be created on October 31st ladies!!! So one final vote:  A] BSL/MBL 2014 B] MBL 2014  Both will be open to all lengths. I encourage all to join.



I'm in...A


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> From what I've seen, most are just needing the first quarter of 2014 to reach BSL and maybe a little beyond.  I think the ultimate goal is to keep the group together as some may have had a setback OR are slow growers like myself.  For example, I don't think I should be in a 2014 BSL challenge when I'll graduate the early part of the year.  I literally push myself to graduate with my class...it's a challenge because I am the little engine that could.  It also helps me stay focused on my goal when I'm surrounded by ladies reaching the goal before December.   We don't want to kick anyone when they're down, we want to motivate and encourage.  We're a team and a team that stays together, grow together.  The choice is ultimately NikkiQ so I'm cool with whatever because whether I make MBL or BSL next year, I'm staying with the ladies in this group because I stay motivated here.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Thank you, Kiwi.  You've said a mouthful!


----------



## TheRealMe

I would like to join the new challenge. I am currently BSL, striving for MBL next spring. I know I am just now chiming in, but I vote BSL/MBL. I striving to grow past this level and like others, I need all the support I can get.


----------



## polished07

Hey ladies I have a question I know we've went over this before but where are you all measuring BSL status at the top of your bra or the bottom of your bra?


----------



## NikkiQ

polished07 I go for top of the bra. I wear my bra so low that the bottom of the bra is damn near MBL for me


----------



## JessieLeleB

I want to join the thread for next year currently APL and want to be full BSL and touching MBL by Dec '14!


----------



## polished07

NikkiQ said:


> polished07 I go for top of the bra. I wear my bra so low that the bottom of the bra is damn near MBL for me



Ok thanks! It's so hard to judge where to claim what on myself


----------



## ilong

I am going to use this hair chart as my length check.  I am tall with a long neck and long torso... so my journey to a length takes a little longer than most.


----------



## Niknak20

If this challenge rolls over to next yr I would love to join for the BSL/MBL Challenge. I went to my stylist a couple of weeks ago and let her blow dry/flatiron my hair on a higher heat setting (in September I had her do it on very low heat it only looked APL cause it wasn't stretched all the way) but this time it blew my mind to see my hair stretched to BSL. I was so happy  Of course my luck has it that many of my ends were split :/ I went from definitely BSL, to currently grazing BSL (longest tips still touch my brastrap).Goal is to be MBL by my birthday March. Lol I'm trying to be a big girl and keep up w/trims. My stylists suggested half an inch every 3 months? What do you guys think is a good trimming schedule?


----------



## NikkiQ

Niknak20 I used to do dustings/super small trimmings every 3 months or so. The stylist I went to recently said to just listen to your hair and trim when it tells you to. Sometimes you'll need one after 3 months. Other times, you might be able to go 6 months.


----------



## BraunSugar

I'm focused on MBL now even though I keep lurking here because I don't think I'll be at MBL by the end of 2013. I guess I'd vote for the option of BSL/MBL 2014?


----------



## Froreal3

Niknak20 We're both from Brooklyn w/bdays in March.  Congrats on making BSL. March is my MBL goal as well.


----------



## Niknak20

NikkiQ said:


> Niknak20 I used to do dustings/super small trimmings every 3 months or so. The stylist I went to recently said to just listen to your hair and trim when it tells you to. Sometimes you'll need one after 3 months. Other times, you might be able to go 6 months.



Thx for the tip. I hope I can go w/o a trim for more than 3 months. But if not, I'll just do it as necessary.


----------



## Niknak20

Froreal3 said:


> Niknak20 We're both from Brooklyn w/bdays in March.  Congrats on making BSL. March is my MBL goal as well.



Lol. Brooklyn and March bdays= awesomeness. Congrats to you too!


----------



## NikkiQ

Today is gonna be wash day for me! Gonna get an early start on it so I can figure out what I'm gonna do with it. I bought the Keracare hydrating detangling shampoo that the stylist used on me last week. That mess was EXPENSIVE!! Lord I thought I would pass out when I saw the price  But it was awesome last week with melting the tangles in my hair.


----------



## Guinan

The inversion thing works! For those that don't know I had officially started doing and documenting when I do the inversion method. I didnt gain much length, but my hair seems thicker. I think I will be adding this to my Reggie.


----------



## Guinan

Here's the 2nd comparison. I'm really happy with the results. Prior to starting the inversion method I had gave myself, what was supposed to be a dusting, but instead turned into a trim. So I was alittle above the bottom of the green line.


----------



## polished07

pelohello said:


> Here's the 2nd comparison. I'm really happy with the results. Prior to starting the inversion method I had gave myself, what was supposed to be a dusting, but instead turned into a trim. So I was alittle above the bottom of the green line.



I just love your hair!


----------



## BraunSugar

pelohello said:


> Here's the 2nd comparison. I'm really happy with the results. Prior to starting the inversion method I had gave myself, what was supposed to be a dusting, but instead turned into a trim. So I was alittle above the bottom of the green line.



pelohello: You should update your siggy. You aren't APL anymore.


----------



## Froreal3

@pellohello Yay! Nice results. It doesn't look just thicker...it looks longer too. Glad it worked for you. I'm thinking I will try again next month to see if it helps me any.

Today was wash day for me. I will put it in twists again this week and pin them up as usual. Next week I may go ahead and roller set to get a nice stretch before doing my twists.


----------



## NikkiQ

6 Celies right now. Look a mess but man if clean hair and scalp don't make you feel like a million bucks, idk what will


----------



## TheRealMe

pelohello said:


> The inversion thing works! For those that don't know I had officially started doing and documenting when I do the inversion method. I didnt gain much length, but my hair seems thicker. I think I will be adding this to my Reggie.



Wow, your hair is really pretty. What is "inversion"??


----------



## Froreal3

I keep trying to use my BoBeam shampoo bars, but I keep getting a waxy feeling upon rinsing. I guess that means my water is harder than I thought. I mean when I use a regular shampoo I don't get this feeling and my water doesn't leave stains or anything.  I bought a shower filter, but I live in an apt where you can't replace the head unless you take the whole entire arm thingy out of the wall.  I may go ahead and buy some gallons of distilled water and see how they work next week.


----------



## Froreal3

TheRealMe it is when you oil your scalp with warmed/or unwarmed oil for a minute, then hang your head upside down for four minutes to get the blood flowing to your follicles. Some people have had an inch of growth in a week with it. I personally did not see any growth, but I may try it again next month for umm... "hits and giggles."  There are a couple threads about it. Here is the most recent one.


----------



## NikkiQ

Back to my trusty rusty bun. 10 more days til I create the new challenge ladies!!!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

NikkiQ said:


> 10 more days til I create the new challenge ladies!!!



Count me in!


----------



## Guinan

Next month I plan on putting in some box braids and then keeping them in until next year. I'm going to start practicing putting them in with the left over marley hair that I have.


----------



## Guinan

Froreal3 said:


> @pellohello Yay! Nice results. It doesn't look just thicker...it looks longer too. Glad it worked for you. I'm thinking I will try again next month to see if it helps me any.
> 
> Today was wash day for me. I will put it in twists again this week and pin them up as usual. Next week I may go ahead and roller set to get a nice stretch before doing my twists.


 
@Froreal3, I say try it again. The 1st time I did it, it didnt work for me. I think b/c I didnt use any oil, I didnt massage my scalp and I wasnt consistent with the days.


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello Girl I oiled every day with either my NJoy oil or Pomade shop sulfur pomade. I think maybe because I had been massaging every day/every other day anyway, my scalp was like "really though?" 

I will try again in November and make sure I warm the oil even though I don't think this really matters since in the original thread, ppl weren't warming it.


----------



## NikkiQ

***Question of the Day***
(haven't done this in a while)

As we close end on the end of the year ALREADY (geez this year is flying by), what are some things that you learned/discovered about your hair? Anything that helped you thrive? Did you change your reggie all together because of it?


----------



## Cattypus1

QOD...I've learned that bone-skrate is not for me.


----------



## lamaria211

Dcing overnight with queen Helen cholesterol


----------



## polished07

QOD: I've learned that my hair is low porous and that played far greater part in how I care for it than the texture of my natural hair. Also learned that next fall/winter I will play around with heat a little more it's far better than knots and tangled ends


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

QOTD: I have learned that I cannot detangle my hair unless it is dry and a leave in is applied. I also learned that I have low porosity hair and how to deal with that. I ended up incorporating tea rinses this year and I upped my cowashing to twice weekly. Reggie hasn't changed much and it's still pretty simple!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day** (haven't done this in a while)  As we close end on the end of the year ALREADY (geez this year is flying by), what are some things that you learned/discovered about your hair? Anything that helped you thrive? Did you change your reggie all together because of it?



I discovered that my fine strands are just that, they are fine no matter how long I stretch or how much I texlax.    Also, my natural texture is nappy as all getup, wheew!  No/lo heat regimen is my saving grace and NO manipulation.  I did change my regimen...I have gotten extremely hair lazy and only wash, moisturize on an as needed basis.  It's been whatever for about three months now and I think my hair is thanking me for it.  I make sure to spritz my NG and M&S my ends then say whateva!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

QOTD: I learned that the LOC method works well for my hair. I also learned that I should detangle my hair when it's about 80% dry to minimize breakage.


----------



## keranikki

QOD I learned that BKT is not for me. I learned low heat keeps the ssk away. Coconut milk, avocado, and coconut oil is the best protein treatment for me.


----------



## ImanAdero

NikkiQ said:


> **Question of the Day** (haven't done this in a while)  As we close end on the end of the year ALREADY (geez this year is flying by), what are some things that you learned/discovered about your hair? Anything that helped you thrive? Did you change your reggie all together because of it?



As the year closes I have discovered that my ends no longer likes small twists. It makes my heart sooooo sad too.  It just never does well got me though. So in the new year I'll try a different method of making sure the ends of my twists don't get tangled. 

Also, my hair does REALLY well in these extensions. I get growth like nobody's business. So I will make sure I continue to do protective styles in the new year. 

Deep conditioning is a MUST in the new year. 

I never have a strict Reggie. I could've probably been to WL by now if I did (and didn't visit hatin *** stylists but that's neither here nor there). I'm going to try to stand by something more concrete in the new year.


----------



## ImanAdero

Oh and I also learned that I still don't know my hair type lol. I've never really even tried to porosity test. My hair is dense but I have no idea if it's thick or fine... Heck, I don't even know how I'd really type my hair anyway. Sometimes I think it's 3c, then I think it's 4A, 4B and sometimes 4C...

But I guess it's all okay.


----------



## g.lo

I discovered that my hair just like to be left alone. It is not about protective style for me but low manipulation.


----------



## Froreal3

NikkiQ said:


> ***Question of the Day***
> (haven't done this in a while)
> 
> As we close end on the end of the year ALREADY (geez this year is flying by), what are some things that you learned/discovered about your hair? Anything that helped you thrive? Did you change your reggie all together because of it?



I don't think I've learned anything new. Oh yeah, I have some coarser strands in the back of my crown, which I believe I need to finger detangle instead of using a comb and massage every day.


----------



## coolsista-paris

im motivated to do some crochet braids. im having the work hair month in my journey....   ill Wear crochets, take them down end of november then chop my hair . bob cut or pixie....  still looking for salon and the ideal haircut that will suit me.


----------



## naturalagain2

QOD I've learned how to properly prepoo and dry finger detangle before shampooing. It has saved me from becoming so frustrated with tangles after washing. I still have to work on getting better with the finger detangling but I no longer dread wash day.


----------



## KiWiStyle

QOD: how could I have forgotten my biggest lesson of the year.  I learned that I should never leave my roots untouched when prepping my hair for a relaxer.  MASSIVE KNOTS AND MASSIVE AMOUNTS OF LOST HAIR!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero

coolsista-paris said:


> im motivated to do some crochet braids. im having the work hair month in my journey....   ill Wear crochets, take them down end of november then chop my hair . bob cut or pixie....  still looking for salon and the ideal haircut that will suit me.



Go to a wig store and try on short wigs so you can see what a cut might look like on you.


----------



## jprayze

OQD answer:  My hair loves SULFUR!  It really has helped my hair as well as my mom's get thicker.


----------



## coolsista-paris

ImanAdero said:


> Go to a wig store and try on short wigs so you can see what a cut might look like on you.



great idea! 

îlll try wigs on before deciding the right cut.  i better do this right.


----------



## Froreal3

coolsista-paris How did you like the leave in you tried?


----------



## Guinan

QOD: My hair seems to really like being balanced. I try to make sure my protein and mositure are on point.


----------



## ImanAdero

Ughhhhh so over these braids! I've done some cute styles in them, but this half inch of new growth is trying it!

Plus I feel like I should have rebraided the front because they're starting to pull, but I wouldn't do it like the woman who braided before me. 

Anywho... Thinking of warming up my hair color for the winter. I kinda want some auburn-ish chunky highlites on the top layer so my hair stays it's natural color in the back/bottom. 

Can't wait for another 2 weeks when I take my hair out. Yaaaaasssss!!!!!


----------



## Froreal3

Refreshed with HH Liquid Gold Cake Batter and sealed with Hairveda Almond Glaze before putting my twists back up into one big braid. Hair is nice and soft a couple days later. I like this stuff. I am running at about half the bottle now so will definitely purchase more during Blk Friday.


----------



## growbaby

growbaby said:


> Ok I was commin here thinkin I was gonna prove everyone wrong and show i still need 2 in to get to MBL by posting this picture :    View attachment 218365   Then to get a secondary confirmation I measured my back ( bottom of neck to tailbone ) and it measured to 20 in. So my hair should fall at least at the 10in. mark to technically be MBL. WELL my un-straightened (including 1.5 in. of newgrowth) hair stretches to exactly 10 in.... Soooooo imma just ignore everything, stick to my stubborn ways & say I still need an inch or 2 to feel comfortable and y'all better leave me alone! Hahaha   <3 you


  Hey ladies!!  remember this? lol. so I got my inch or 2 and I'm still not "comfortable" just doesnt seem like it looks like MBL to me lol. hair anorexia is too real for me right now. smh.

ETA: pic 

ETAA: you ladies know I trust your judgment lol


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ Yup, you're definitely MBL...only about 3-4 inches to waist or so! 

ETA: Can't wait till I'm there!


----------



## Guinan

growbaby, yup looks like MBL to me too! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Guinan

Can anyone recommend a moisturizing shampoo that is similar to shea moisture, moisture retention shampoo? I LOVEEEE that shampoo but I use so many bottles a month that its getting too pricey. The problem is you dont get enough ounces for the price.


----------



## ImanAdero

growbaby said:


> Hey ladies!!  remember this? lol. so I got my inch or 2 and I'm still not "comfortable" just doesnt seem like it looks like MBL to me lol. hair anorexia is too real for me right now. smh.  ETA: pic  ETAA: you ladies know I trust your judgment lol



Bye girl! growbaby you are DEFINITELY MBL! Congrats!


----------



## PureSilver

QOD-I've learned so much

1. My hair hates mini twists (tangles like a vine)
2. Flat irons and straightening are a NO-GO for me SSK are real
3. Everyday moisturizing and sealing makes my hair too mushy
4. My hair loves Liquid Gold and other sulphur growth aids because they have worked
5. Thick conditioners makes my hair smile
6. Weaves are my best PS gives me the best retention and my hair loves to be left alone


will be back to add more


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

coolsista-paris said:


> im motivated to do some crochet braids. im having the work hair month in my journey.... ill Wear crochets, take them down end of november then chop my hair . bob cut or pixie.... still looking for salon and the ideal haircut that will suit me.


 


ImanAdero said:


> Go to a wig store and try on short wigs so you can see what a cut might look like on you.


 

"coolsista" I enjoy short hairstyles, but don't want to cut my hair to achieve them, so I buy wigs when I want a change. I'm doing a pixie cut wig now (I'll post a pic by Monday) and as "ImanAdero" said it's also a great way to know if a cut is right for you or you might try one on, like it and decide not to cut and continue growing your own hair. That's what I have been doing. 


________________________________________

4c - all natural since 2011 
Current length 2" past APL after wash (haven't straightened since spring 2013 so not sure if I reached my goal yet. I'll know in Dec.) 
Challenges: BSL 2013, Inversion Method


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

What my hair seems to be lovin' is the Shea Moisture "moisture system" the shampoo, conditioner and moisturizer. However, I'll know for sure when I come out of these braids. 

I'm torn because I'm enjoying the wigs, but I wanna play (I mean work) with my own hair. Decisions, decisions. Anyway, I've learned that stress can curb hair progress. Have to work on soothing the mind for next year so I can have thick, long luscurious hair like naptural85 http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=P...feature=player_detailpage&v=wjG5O53VN_U#t=154. Her hair was about the same length as mine in 2010 and now it appears like she is MBL. erplexed, smmh. 


______________________________________


4c - all natural since 2011 
Current length 2" past APL after wash (haven't straightened since spring 2013 so not sure if I reached my goal yet. I'll know in Dec.) 
Challenges: BSL 2013, Inversion Method


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Can anyone tell me how do they do a porosity test? I've been into natural hair care for some time, but have not been able to fully grasp the whole porosity thing knowing if mine is porous or not.

______________________________________


4c - all natural since 2011 
Current length 2" past APL after wash (haven't straightened since spring 2013 so not sure if I reached my goal yet. I'll know in Dec.) 
Challenges: BSL 2013, Inversion Method


----------



## PureSilver

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlr...ethods/quick-easy-hair-porosity-density-tests

*
Determining Hair Porosity*

In the naturally curly world, hair porosity simply refers to the hair’s ability to absorb moisture. Depending on the condition of your hair, your cuticle layers could be very open allowing a lot of moisture to enter. On the opposite side of the spectrum, your hair’s cuticle layers could be very tight and preventing moisture to penetrate it. High porosity means your hair is very porous and allows a lot of moisture in. Low porosity means that your hair is less porous and is resistant to moisture.

How can you determine whether or not your hair is highly porous? There are many ways to test this, but the easiest is to conduct a “floating hair test.”
Take a couple of strands of your hair and drop them into a bowl of water.
Let them sit in the bowel for about two to four minutes.
Observe your hair. If you hair is floating in the water, you have low porosity. If your hair is sinking, you have high porosity.
*
Hair Porosity Care
*
If your hair strands stayed afloat, this means that you have low porosity. Your hair is typically resistant to moisture. This does not mean that your hair is unhealthy; it simply means that you need to help your hair retain moisture. Try using lighter hair products with humectants, and utilize heat! Heat can be your best friend if you have low porosity. Wash and condition your hair with warm water, and deep condition under a hooded dryer (or hold a hair dryer over your head).

If you hair strands sunk in the bowl of water, your hair is highly porous. It easily absorbs moisture and therefore is mostly likely prone to frizz. Highly porous hair requires a little more effort to maintain, but it’s nothing a well planned hair regimen can’t handle! Try adding some protein rich products to your hair regimen, such as an avocado deep conditioner. Porous hair needs protein to fill in the gaps, so look for hair products with proteins such as aloe and wheat protein.


----------



## polished07

Thought I'd do a length check I've been taking MSM skin and nail vits for 3 weeks now along with horsetail and neocell plus my regular vits I'd like to see if it helps my progress or not 



My BC was 2/12 I was EL/NL now I'm a sneeze from BSL in the back I'll be 3 yrs post relaxer in January about 3 more months ))))


----------



## Guinan

I cant wait to wash my hair!!! I've been wearing my hair straight all week but had it tucked away in a hair clip. I think I'll prepoo with some warm jasmine oil and finger detangle tonight. Then 2morrow, I wash and DC.


----------



## daae

Again not much growth

Will not be relying on protective styles with extensions for a while.


----------



## GettingKinky

I haven't washed my hair in 15 days. I need to do something about that ASAP.


----------



## Cattypus1

GettingKinky said:


> I haven't washed my hair in 15 days. I need to do something about that ASAP.


Girl you'd betta be hittin the showers!  You gon be growing potatoes up there..LOL!


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello Did you take advantage of the CVS B1G1 Shea Moisture sale? I decided to pick up the Curl Enhancing Smoothie and matching shampoo. Never tried these before.


----------



## Froreal3

daae Have you ever considered growth aids? Topical or internal? Maybe your hair is getting dried out in the extensions. Do you moisturize them? Ever since I stopped wearing extensions (granted I never moisturized in them since this was before LHCF) I have been able to retain.


----------



## daae

Froreal3

i did try msm, but it gave me terrible nightmares
tried inversion, didn't work
i do take multi-vitamins

Yeah i'm going to stop wearing extensions, i know esp for this time of year they are preferred but i wanna see if it makes any difference.

i can't moisturize as much because it my hair gets dirty quickly while in extensions. i can't wash my hair hair while in braids because i do not have a hood dryer. it will take a few days to dry.


----------



## Froreal3

daae How does your hair do in twists or braids with your own hair? You can easily moisturize and seal them, then pin them up into a style..locking the moisture in for at least 2 days.


----------



## daae

Froreal3 said:


> daae How does your hair do in twists or braids with your own hair? You can easily moisturize and seal them, then pin them up into a style..locking the moisture in for at least 2 days.



Froreal3

my hair looks crazy when i put them in twists or braids with my own hair, unless they are very small(hair tangles at ends when taking them out, not for me.)

ill just try and do twist outs/puff


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Probably not as crazy as you think. It's what helped me most with retention/moisture and my hairstyles are nothing to write home about. I do medium to large twists. In the winter, I wear a beanie with a satin cap underneath. If your job is relaxed like that, I'd suggest it.


----------



## daae

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^Probably not as crazy as you think. It's what helped me most with retention/moisture and my hairstyles are nothing to write home about. I do medium to large twists. In the winter, I wear a beanie with a satin cap underneath. If your job is relaxed like that, I'd suggest it.



FroReal

i look awful with hats lol.
will try when the weather gets harsh.


----------



## Guinan

Froreal3 said:


> pelohello Did you take advantage of the CVS B1G1 Shea Moisture sale? I decided to pick up the Curl Enhancing Smoothie and matching shampoo. Never tried these before.



Froreal3, not yet, I decided to buy beer instead I'll go 2morrow.

I like the curl enhancing smoothie. I use it as a leave-in.


----------



## ImanAdero

Week and a half left in these braids!!!!

Counting down LMBO


----------



## KiWiStyle

pelohello said:


> Froreal3, not yet, I decided to buy beer instead I'll go 2morrow.  I like the curl enhancing smoothie. I use it as a leave-in.



pelohello not everyone can have their priorities straight like you, lol.  Seriously though, if I had to chose between buying hair products and my Cupcake wine, hair would lose every time.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero

You can supposedly use beer in your hair too... ::


----------



## jprayze

ImanAdero said:


> Week and a half left in these braids!!!!  Counting down LMBO



Whenever I get braids, I count down too!  I have 2 weeks, maybe 3 weeks left.


----------



## Cattypus1

KiWiStyle said:


> pelohello not everyone can have their priorities straight like you, lol.  Seriously though, if I had to chose between buying hair products and my Cupcake wine, hair would lose every time.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


what the heck is Cupcake wine?


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cattypus1 said:


> what the heck is Cupcake wine?



This right here...it costs under $12 but I can usually find it for under $10.  I found it at Sam's club for under $8!

View attachment 230903

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## polished07

KiWiStyle said:


> This right here...it costs under $12 but I can usually find it for under $10.  I found it at Sam's club for under $8!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I love this wine!


----------



## NGraceO

ImanAdero said:


> Week and a half left in these braids!!!!  Counting down LMBO



ImanAdero

UGH!!! I  too, am counting down the days until I can get out of these twists. ONE WEEK TILL FREEDOM!! Lol  It's only been five weeks. This seems so short, considering I used to be able to ride this wave for 2 months back in the day.  


Do you have any plans for after they come out?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

polished07 said:


> Thought I'd do a length check I've been taking MSM skin and nail vits for 3 weeks now along with horsetail and neocell plus my regular vits I'd like to see if it helps my progress or not  My BC was 2/12 I was EL/NL now I'm a sneeze from BSL in the back I'll be 3 yrs post relaxer in January about 3 more months ))))


polished07

Your shrinkage is something  else!! Your hair looks like it's in optimum shape.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Meritamen

Patiently waiting for the BSL 2014 challenge to open. I'm not gonna make it this year. My hair hasn't been a top priority and so not much length was retained.
Right now I letting my hair dry a little before doing some cornrows. I straightened my hair last weekend and really had no idea what to do with straight hair styling-wise. I plan to straighten it again in mid-November and after that take a break from heat.


----------



## PureSilver

ImanAdero said:


> You can supposedly use beer in your hair too... ::



 good for strengthening and shedding (stale beer)


----------



## polished07

NGraceO said:


> polished07  Your shrinkage is something  else!! Your hair looks like it's in optimum shape.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks so much! Yes that shrinkage ain't no joke smdh!


----------



## daae

could i claim SB length?







Also my hair suffers terribly from shrinkage as you can see

I might just moisturize once a week, and oil between moisturizing.


----------



## Guinan

^^^yes but I think ur APL


----------



## Guinan

Cowashed 2day. I put 4 braids in & I am currently wearing a beanie to cover my braids. I will probably wear this till Monday, to give my hair a break or at least ME a break from my hair.


----------



## ImanAdero

NGraceO said:


> ImanAdero  UGH!!! I  too, am counting down the days until I can get out of these twists. ONE WEEK TILL FREEDOM!! Lol  It's only been five weeks. This seems so short, considering I used to be able to ride this wave for 2 months back in the day.  Do you have any plans for after they come out?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I am getting my hair did! A good flat iron  maybe warmup my color with chunky auburn/reddish hi lights on my crown. I need something different.


----------



## Kerryann

why do i feel like im at an uncomfortable stage with my hair


----------



## keranikki

Went back to pre-pooing with coconut milk. I'm able to keep a better moisture/protein balance this way. I mixed it with coconut oil, pumpkin seed oil, and avocado butter. My hair felt strong, yet soft. I mixed the left over concoction with ORS Aloe shampoo and peppermint oil. It gave me an invigorating shampoo experience and left my hair feeling really moisturized. 
The mistake I made was using a mixture of castor oil, rice bran oil, aloe vera, Shea butter, and mango butter as a moisturizing dc. My hair was so oily, that I had to lightly wash my hair again. Next time, I'll save the heavier oils for my pre-poo.
Currently air drying my hair in eight twists. I'm thinking of twisting my whole head, instead of bunning. Mind you, I have mentioned twisting my hair well over a month ago and have not attempted it yet. :sigh:


----------



## GettingKinky

Kerryann said:


> why do i feel like im at an uncomfortable stage with my hair



What's going on Kerryann?


----------



## Guinan

Buying my hair for my braids next week. I'm thinking about putting my box braids in either this week or next week. I want to get the hair soon b/c I'll end up spending the money on something else. 

This will be the 1st time I'm putting braids in. I'm going to practice doing the braids with the left over marley hair that I have from my twist. If it doesnt turn out well, then I'll just do the twists instead of the braids. 

I'm too scarred to go to a braider, cause I'm afraid that they will braid too tight.


----------



## daae

A twist out fail kinda day....

my hair is just difficult kmt.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm watching football with my DC in. Going to wash soon, it's been 17 days. Shame on me!


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello said:


> Buying my hair for my braids next week. I'm thinking about putting my box braids in either this week or next week. I want to get the hair soon b/c I'll end up spending the money on something else.
> 
> This will be the 1st time I'm putting braids in. I'm going to practice doing the braids with the left over marley hair that I have from my twist. If it doesnt turn out well, then I'll just do the twists instead of the braids.
> 
> I'm too scarred to go to a braider, cause I'm afraid that they will braid too tight.




Ooo, can't wait for pics!


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello, I don't know how I never tried the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie. It is good for my hair. I need to start getting back to thick creams instead of messing around with these hair lotion type things. I might have finer strands, but they are 4b and need creamy moisturizers. One of the first things I ever loved in my hair was Elasta QP Mango & Olive Oil Moisturizer...also Cantu Shea Butter. I need to get back to stuff like this.


----------



## Guinan

Froreal3, I thought the same thing about the Curl enhancing smoothie. I think what initally turned me off about it was b/c of some of the reviews. Alot of people said that it makes your hair too oily. But I'm soooo happy that I gave it a try. I guess my hair really likes thicker products; especially during the winter. I use it as my leave-in.


----------



## naturalagain2

Plan on getting my hair braided into two milkmaid braids this weekend for a wedding I'm going to. Hopefully it will last me for two weeks and will be a nice protective style too. I wish I could do a protein treatment before getting it done but I doubt I will have time this week.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Can't wait to see pics naturalagain2!


----------



## GettingKinky

naturalagain2 what are milkmaid braids?


I finally washed my hair. I can't believe I went 18 days.  I can't remember the last time I went that long.


----------



## naturalagain2

GettingKinky it's this







but I plan to have my hair more like this so everything is braided:






Froreal3 If it looks straight  I'll take a pic  I plan to add a little hair to make the braids look fatter since my hair is on the finer side.


----------



## jprayze

^^^ I want!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

@ PureSilver, thank you for your response . That was the most simplest and well explained information I have come across yet regarding hair porosity. Based upon the test I have low porosity hair, knowing this will now help me better define my hair regimen.

___________________________________________________


4c - all natural since 2011 

Current length 2" past APL after wash (haven't straightened since spring 2013 so not sure if I reached my goal yet. I'll know in Dec.) 
Challenges: BSL 2013, Inversion Method


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

ImanAdero said:


> Go to a wig store and try on short wigs so you can see what a cut might look like on you.


 


coolsista-paris said:


> im motivated to do some crochet braids. im having the work hair month in my journey.... ill Wear crochets, take them down end of november then chop my hair . bob cut or pixie.... still looking for salon and the ideal haircut that will suit me.


 

Coolsista-paris i go and play with wigs and end up buying them because i either need a break from my hair, a change or just to keep my hands out of my it while i'm letting it grow out. As ImanAdero mentioned, definitely a good way to find out if a look/cut is good for you. 

In fact you may decide not to cut and just where wigs for awhile if your growing your hair out. I'm doing a pixie cut now, here is a pic. How long is your hair now?


----------



## jprayze

Washed my crochet kinky twists for the first time this am.  I prepooed with wild growth hair oil and cleanse my scalp with Diluted V05 clarifying kiwi conditioner,  I tea rinsed with bamboo and peppermint tea.  My scalp feels great and my hair  smells good.  Trying to see just how long I can keep these in.  It all depends on how fast my hair grows I guess...3 weeks Saturday


----------



## kandiekj100

I think my hair is finally closing in on BSL. Before putting in this set of crochet braids, when I pulled my hair it just barely grazed BSL, but I wouldn't feel right claiming it until it touched on it's own. So hopefully I don't do anything crazy and can grow and retain my way to BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## deedoswell

KiWiStyle said:


> This right here...it costs under $12 but I can usually find it for under $10.  I found it at Sam's club for under $8!
> 
> View attachment 230903
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Hhhhm, I think I'm going to have to try that!


----------



## deedoswell

Had the best dream last night just wanted to share.  My hair was in a ponytail high on my head with the biggest, thickest afro puff I've ever seen.  I was loving it!!!  *sigh*


----------



## NGraceO

naturalagain2 said:


> GettingKinky it's this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I plan to have my hair more like this so everything is braided:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Froreal3 If it looks straight  I'll take a pic  I plan to add a little hair to make the braids look fatter since my hair is on the finer side.




that first look is EVERYTHING!!! Its a really cute date look!


----------



## GettingKinky

Once again my texlax touch up got my edges too straight :-(       It only stayed on for 10 minutes with no smoothing. I'm not sure why it's so straight. Next touch up I think I'll put oil on my edges. 

I'm back to bunning until my next salon appointment in early December. The overly straight edges make my buns look nice. :-|


----------



## Froreal3

^^^ 

It seems like you've tried everything to get not so straight results...looks amazing though.


----------



## lamaria211

Did I miss the mbl challenge sign up?  Ive been trimming like a mad woman but I still think ill make bsb by dec.


----------



## Beamodel

I need the MBL challenge in my life. If I stop trimming my hair so often, I can move past BSL and move in the MBL. But at least my ends are healthy.


----------



## GettingKinky

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^
> 
> It seems like you've tried everything to get not so straight results...looks amazing though.



I think my stylist is intent on me having straight edges. I think the oil next time will do the trick. I just have to decide what kind to use.


----------



## polished07

2 more days till our next challenge!!!! Eeeeekkkkk!!!!


----------



## Tonto

Installed a weave on the 26th of this month and plan on keeping it until the 26th of december. After that, I will need a good protein/moisture balance treatment and see where I am at.
Picture: my weave


----------



## MzOptimistic

I'm all in for the MBL Challenge  I'm currently Brastrap. I did reach Midback two years ago but had to start all over due to getting a Blow Out at the Dominicans that took all my hair out in the back. Never again but I'm back at BS and ready to hit MB again Sign me up please.


----------



## Froreal3

Make sure you tag us and link us giddy folk to the new challenge NikkiQ!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

^^^Im super excited!!!!


----------



## Meritamen

NikkiQ said:


> ***Question of the Day***
> (haven't done this in a while)
> 
> As we close end on the end of the year ALREADY (geez this year is flying by), what are some things that you learned/discovered about your hair? Anything that helped you thrive? Did you change your reggie all together because of it?


I have learned to not fix what ain't broke. My hair likes what it likes and only wants what it likes.  Whenever I stray from my routine bad things happen. I don't have to have that can take abuse if I even look at it the wrong way it will do a tap dance right off my head.
It's not like it is hard to care for, it's not like I have to go out and do a rain dance to get my hair to play nice, but I get bored or lazy or just want to try something new hence way I've been stuck at APL for what seems like forever.
I have learned my lesson.  Ready for BSL 2014! Sign me up!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm getting my hair texlaxed on Saturday so I'm just in time for the new challenge beginning photo!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ilong

NikkiQ - Tag me and sign me up!!! This will be my first length challenge and I'm getting two challenges for one!! yay! I'm nervous, excited and waiting!


----------



## SimJam

Im on the short bus this year ..... repeating grade BSL


----------



## Froreal3

SimJam it will be a BSL challenge as well.


----------



## ilong

When are we starting?


----------



## Froreal3

She'll start it today ilong.


----------



## GettingKinky

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm getting my hair texlaxed on Saturday so I'm just in time for the new challenge beginning photo!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Have you always texlaxed KiWiStyle? I thought you relaxed straight.


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> Have you always texlaxed KiWiStyle? I thought you relaxed straight.



You're right I was relaxed straight up until 3 months ago.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

i found the motivation to crochet my hair.
im having fun with it but i hate colleagues touching my hair " is it yours, whats underneath, is it a weave, is it a wig, tina turner. whitney houston,donna summer,etc"

mannnnnn pain in the butt!!!!!!!  let me rock my hair without all the drama!

anyway,here is a pic( took 4 hours),its the second time in my life doing them


----------



## GettingKinky

KiWiStyle said:


> You're right I was relaxed straight up until 3 months ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Welcome to the world of texlaxing you're going to love it.  What made you decide to change?


----------



## Froreal3

coolsista-paris said:


> i found the motivation to crochet my hair.
> im having fun with it but i hate colleagues touching my hair " is it yours, whats underneath, is it a weave, is it a wig, tina turner. whitney houston,donna summer,etc"
> 
> mannnnnn pain in the butt!!!!!!!  let me rock my hair without all the drama!
> 
> anyway,here is a pic( took 4 hours),its the second time in my life doing them
> 
> 
> View attachment 231767



They came out really cute! 4 hours is not long at all.


----------



## Lovestyr

I would like to join this challenge, will post stats soon :yep:


----------



## virtuenow

Um...so..is the BSL/MBL challenge a go?  I was waiting for the start yesterday.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm pretty sure virtuenow. Something must be going on w/NikkiQ. Hope she's ok because she hasn't posted in a bit. All I know is I'm jealous the SL, APL, and even BSL 2014 are on and poppin before us!   I know when we do start, we will be getting it in with this growth!


----------



## jprayze

Froreal3 said:


> I'm pretty sure virtuenow. Something must be going on w/NikkiQ. Hope she's ok because she hasn't posted in a bit. All I know is I'm jealous the SL, APL, and even BSL 2014 are on and poppin before us!   I know when we do start, we will be getting it in with this growth!



Yes we will b getting it in!  I'm just hoping my hair is growing good under these crochet kinkys!  Froreal3 are u in WL 2015?


----------



## Froreal3

jprayze yes girl, I am in WL 2015. I'm hoping to be grazing WL by the end of next year and definitely WL by mid 2015.


----------



## polished07

I think I'm gonna join WL 2015, I really to am aiming for WL in 2015 that will be my WL in 4 years goal being natural we shall see! Let me go check it out!


----------



## g.lo

I am worrying a bit, I hope NikkiQ is Ok, that nothing is wrong with her


----------



## AudraChanell

I need to join this challenge. I'm growing back out and I'm about 1.5" below my shoulder


----------



## faithVA

g.lo said:


> I am worrying a bit, I hope NikkiQ is Ok, that nothing is wrong with her



I was wondering the same thing. I hadn't seen her post in a bit. Did she mention being away for a bit?


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> Welcome to the world of texlaxing you're going to love it.  What made you decide to change?



GettingKinky I made the change because I want stronger hair that doesn't disappear when I flat iron it. My hair is fine and low density so I need all the help I can get without going natural.  My natural texture isn't in my opinion natural worthy.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero

I think I may unfortunately experience a slight setback at my nape and hairline because of these braids. I don't think the front of my head will be so bad, but this back? I already know it's matted at the root. 

Ugh! I'm still BSL for the most part, but I just know this is gonna cause me to have more of a trim. Next time I get these braids done, I'll be more vocal about what products she uses. I don't mind Jam (yes Jam lol) on my crown, but I can't have it used on my nape. 

I should still be okay though.


----------



## Froreal3

^^ImanAdero, your nape might have been fragile for Jam.  Hope it isn't that bad.


----------



## Froreal3

faithVA said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I hadn't seen her post in a bit. Did she mention being away for a bit?



I don't remember her saying she'd be away, but she recently moved back up to the states and I think she started a new job, so maybe that is taking up her time. Sometimes (real) life happens.


----------



## ImanAdero

You know what Froreal3 it ended up not being so bad. I do have a lot of splits in the back, but that will all be taken care of when I get my hair done next week. 

I did have to cut out a tiny dirt hairball or two :-( but all in all it wasn't that bad. 

So all in all, potential crisis averted!

AND my nape feels so much better now that those 3 braids are out lol.


----------



## faithVA

Froreal3 said:


> I don't remember her saying she'd be away, but she recently moved back up to the states and I think she started a new job, so maybe that is taking up her time. Sometimes (real) life happens.



Oh good. I didn't know she was moving stateside. I'm sure she will be back soon. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Honey Bee

Hey, yall. I don't post often but I just wanted to pop in with a little update.

So, I'm, like 15 wks post. I've lost count, last tu was the week after 7/4. This is my longest stretch ever. I can normally squeak it out to 10 wks, but that was the limit. I got the DE Silkening Spray for a length check and- surprise, surprise- I was well past APL.  

I cut back to a teensy bit longer than APL, but my ends are great, that sketchy part in the crown is finally skimming SL, and I grew out my 'W'. Pre-pooing and LOC have been the two biggest helps. Oh, and I started using shampoo every week again. I don't know why, but my fine strands seem happier.

I just might make BSL this year. There are 60 good growing days left.  

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## Cattypus1

Honey Bee said:


> Hey, yall. I don't post often but I just wanted to pop in with a little update.  So, I'm, like 15 wks post. I've lost count, last tu was the week after 7/4. This is my longest stretch ever. I can normally squeak it out to 10 wks, but that was the limit. I got the DE Silkening Spray for a length check and- surprise, surprise- I was well past APL.   I cut back to a teensy bit longer than APL, but my ends are great, that sketchy part in the crown is finally skimming SL, and I grew out my 'W'. Pre-pooing and LOC have been the two biggest helps. Oh, and I started using shampoo every week again. I don't know why, but my fine strands seem happier.  I just might make BSL this year. There are 60 good growing days left.    Good luck, ladies!


got news for ya, lady...you're approaching 18 weeks!  I know because I relaxed on July 10 and I have a counter because I'm anal like that...LOL.  I'm currently 16&1/2 and planning on going 6 months again. Congrats on your longest stretch ever!


----------



## MzOptimistic

Will there be a BSL/MBL Challenge Started? erplexed


----------



## Seamonster

I missed the length check but took this shot at the beginning of Oct. I tried uploading on my phone - still learning the app. I did both sides because I cut my own hair sometimes they are different lengths. Boy that elusive bra seems a long ways away.


----------



## kinky curlygenie

So as we get closer to the end of the year I have been trying my hardest to retain each mm of growth. I did plan to keep my sew-in until at least the end of Nov but I had an allergic reaction so that is or off the window. Later I will try different hair and see if that makes any difference.   not impressed. I see everyone's doing well. Let's do this ladies!! 

Oh can't wait until the new challenge *


----------



## jprayze

Seamonster said:


> I missed the length check but took this shot at the beginning of Oct. I tried uploading on my phone - still learning the app. I did both sides because I cut my own hair sometimes they are different lengths. Boy that elusive bra seems a long ways away.



Seamonster your hair is growing great!!!


----------



## Froreal3

Wore a twist out today. Now I'm about to prepoo, shampoo, DC, and put twists back in.


----------



## Blairx0

Did my weekly routine today and I am loving my hair at the moment. Nothing Luke a clean scalp to get you back in the game


----------



## LivingInPeace

Seamonster said:


> I missed the length check but took this shot at the beginning of Oct. I tried uploading on my phone - still learning the app. I did both sides because I cut my own hair sometimes they are different lengths. Boy that elusive bra seems a long ways away.



Well, your bra is dang near your waist so I guess it would be elusive! 
I was complaining about the same thing and my friend said, "Your bra is realllllllly low!"


----------



## polished07

I'm finding that my curls really love this new simple routine! My ends are juicy and my curls trying come out and play, this is my hair with no product I washed with ORS moisturizing poo sitting here in conditioner now with my heating cap looking at movies with my fiancé. 

Also wanted to share my hairs progress with the phytospecific thinning hair treatment I used it for only 2 months but the product definitely works


----------



## GettingKinky

I swear I just pulled a whole head of hair out of my shower drain. OMG!  It was so gross. I have to get a screen to cover the drain.


----------



## Guinan

^^^I just bought a hair catcher for my shower drain & it def works. I was alittle too late in getting the hair catcher cause now my shower drain is currently clogged. Hopefully I'll have it unclogged by today.


----------



## Blairx0

Getting closer


----------



## Guinan

So I practiced putting in my medium box braids, & it turned out pretty good. I decided not too make them too small, since they are going to be on the longer side. I'm gonna use some of the cream of nature edge control to keep the flyaways at bay. I have off next Monday, so I'm going to do them next weekend. 

For today, I prepoo with warm jasmine oil & then shampooed with shea moisture. After that I DC with HE hello hydration for 2hrs (got distracted watching RHOA). 

I cannot wait to put these braids in. I'm really tired of worrying about doing my hair. I needs a BREAK! Plus I REALLY want to refocus on my fitness & get in shape before the end of the year.

Question for the braiders. What brand of hair do y'all use? I'm was going to use the kanchelon(sp) hair but decided to go with the sassy collection synthetic braid hair from Sally's. It was only a 1.00 since I have a Sally's card.


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello...When I used to braid my hair, I just used regular kanekalon. I haven't done my braids since before my HHJ and now I am paranoid about a possible breakage and thinning edges/aftermath even though I never had that before my HHJ. 

Can't wait to see the install!

@polished07 Looks great! Your hair has really filled in.


----------



## Froreal3

Style for the week.







Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Duchess007

Froreal3 said:


> Style for the week.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero

I can't remember when I posted in here...

Anyway! Took out my braids last night and currently prepping for getting my hair straightened on Wednesday. 

Prepooed by dousing my hair in almond oil after finishing taking out my braids. Then today I Washed with Lush Trichomania shampoo bar. Didn't feel it was enough so I shampooed again with Shea Moisture coconut hibiscus shampoo. 

Currently deep conditioning with a mix of conditioners all mixed together with some honey in it (tresseme moisture something or other, Sally's GVP of JoicoK KPak, safflower oil, 2 different Organix conditioners- keratin and coconut- AND honey... I think that's it). I think I might make this my regular deep conditioner so I can use up my stash quicker by using a little bit of everything. 

I've got it twisted up in Bantu knots with a plastic bag over my head. I'll deep condition for a few hours. Probably cowash tomorrow too. I want as much moisture in my hair as possible before Wednesday.


----------



## Froreal3

Can't wait to see your hair on Wednesday ImanAdero! I bet it's close to MBL now.


----------



## Duchess007

pelohello said:


> Question for the braiders. What brand of hair do y'all use? I'm was going to use the kanchelon(sp) hair but decided to go with the sassy collection synthetic braid hair from Sally's. It was only a 1.00 since I have a Sally's card.




I use the kanekalon hair, too. I tend to leave some out and braid/boil it for texture. Here's a pic:







I'm itching to braid it back up. I'll likely henna weekly for the month leading up to it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## g.lo

polished07 said:


> I'm finding that my curls really love this new simple routine! My ends are juicy and my curls trying come out and play, this is my hair with no product I washed with ORS moisturizing poo sitting here in conditioner now with my heating cap looking at movies with my fiancé.  Also wanted to share my hairs progress with the phytospecific thinning hair treatment I used it for only 2 months but the product definitely works




Wow your Afro is yummy! Need to investigate that photo specific treatment.


----------



## g.lo

Blairx0 said:


> Getting closer



You are there


----------



## g.lo

Like polished07, my hair is really loving this low manipulation/ easy Reggie.
I took my cornrows out after 3 weeks, my hair was soft and feels thicker, I did a quick LC with my new Tee ( had to try it, lol). Bel is on number 6, Bsb is on 5 and I am between 4 and 5! I am really hopefully to reach my goal of BSb by end of December.

Hope hear from NikkiQ


----------



## Guinan

Duchess007 said:


> I use the kanekalon hair, too. I tend to leave some out and braid/boil it for texture. Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232237
> 
> 
> 
> I'm itching to braid it back up. I'll likely henna weekly for the month leading up to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Duchess007, that's looks AMAZING!!!! Ok, since both you & Froreal3, both used the kanchelon hair & it came out great, maybe I'll stop being cheap & get that brand of hair. Duchess007, how many packs of hair did you use?


----------



## Guinan

Froreal3, your hair came out great! & that flower adds a beautiful touch.


----------



## Duchess007

pelohello said:


> Duchess007, that's looks AMAZING!!!! Ok, since both you & Froreal3, both used the kanchelon hair & it came out great, maybe I'll stop being cheap & get that brand of hair. Duchess007, how many packs of hair did you use?



The kanekalon is 1-2 bucks tops. It's only being cheap that made me use it. And I have NO loyalty. I will jump brands for fifty cents. I'm ruthless. 

Here's what is currently in my inventory:




I use about 5 bags every time. I do big hair (plus my hair is thick and my head is large-ish).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

Making progress!! AL.MOST.THERE. I can feel it!!! Just took down my Senegalese twists. Here is Comparison from Feb of this year right after I had taken out a set of the same twists 





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello, it doesn't even matter the brand with this cheap hair. I get a few packs for a few bucks at the BSS. I only use about 2 packs of hair and that's because I do them long. Sometimes I use Yaki, but that is silky eventually my texture shows through it, so I have to wear it up. I don't have that problem with Kanekalon since it looks like a blow out.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

AudraChanell said:


> I need to join this challenge. I'm growing back out and I'm about 1.5" below my shoulder



Cute pic! I love Poison Ivy!



___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: Natural since 2011, I did a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: WL
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

polished07 said:


> I'm finding that my curls really love this new simple routine! My ends are juicy and my curls trying come out and play, this is my hair with no product I washed with ORS moisturizing poo sitting here in conditioner now with my heating cap looking at movies with my fiancé.
> 
> Also wanted to share my hairs progress with the phytospecific thinning hair treatment I used it for only 2 months but the product definitely works



You have some pretty good growth on the top. What did you do to gain the fullness in your top area?


___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: Natural since 2011, I did a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: WL
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary [/QUOTE]


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

polished07 said:


> I'm finding that my curls really love this new simple routine! My ends are juicy and my curls trying come out and play, this is my hair with no product I washed with ORS moisturizing poo sitting here in conditioner now with my heating cap looking at movies with my fiancé.
> 
> Also wanted to share my hairs progress with the phytospecific thinning hair treatment I used it for only 2 months but the product definitely works



Oops, my bad. You already answered that question in the second paragraph. It pays to read the whole thing.



___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: Natural since 2011, I did a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: WL
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary [/QUOTE]


----------



## KiWiStyle

Froreal3 said:


> Style for the week.  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Nice and simple, I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2

My milkmaid braids didn't come out exactly how I wanted it....it's more a french braid but it served it's purpose. It looked cute for the wedding I went to and preformed at. Here is a side snap shot of it.....

 
I had hair added to it and the ends are pinned. I hope to get two weeks out of this style. We'll see since I plan on working out some this week.


----------



## daae

waiting for my clay.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

naturalagain2 said:


> My milkmaid braids didn't come out exactly how I wanted it....it's more a french braid but it served it's purpose. It looked cute for the wedding I went to and preformed at. Here is a side snap shot of it.....  I had hair added to it and the ends are pinned. I hope to get two weeks out of this style. We'll see since I plan on working out some this week.



Very pretty!!!


----------



## koolkittychick

Hi Ladies!

It's been a minute; I let my membership lapse, but then I decided to rejoin and update you guys with my progress and ask a question.

I have made a lot of progress with my growth and retention, but these length milestones are having me confused as to what I should claim. Let me post a few pics to illustrate. The first pic is the start of my current HHJ, around January, 2012. The second pic is from November, 2012, when I juuuust reached APL. The third pic is from three days ago, right after my last relaxer touch up. 

As you can see (pardon the back fat!), I am technically MBL, based on the measurement of my back (from shoulders to the top of my hips), but I am just short of BSL because I pretty much wear my bra reeeeaaally low, like almost to my waist. So which should I claim? BSL? BSB? MBL? It's all so confusing--and a little frustrating. 

On a related note, even though I can see the progress in the pictures, I am still trying to wrap my mind around the concept that my hair is "long," if you can understand that. It still doesn't "feel" long to me, and I definitely wish it was thicker and fuller, but that's not gonna happen with my fine strands.  Nevertheless, it has been an experience exploring this uncharted territory (my hair has never been this long before)--I even had my first "weave check" by a total stranger yesterday, and that was a trip!

Let me know what you think, and happy hair growing ladies!


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Girl, claim the longest length. MBL!


----------



## JosieLynn

Felt like I haven't posted in forever but I'm in a hairstyle rut. I really want to get my hair up and away for the winter but I haven't the foggiest idea what to do! This happens every year almost lol. Been seriously contemplating getting a sew-in even though I like the wig I made last year it's getting kinda old. And then I'd do braids but I've done that every winter for a good while so idk if I want to do them again. :-( so my hair has been in buns out of boredom.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

koolkittychick Girl you are MBL!!! Congrats miss lady!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

Has anyone heard from NikkiQ?


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> Has anyone heard from NikkiQ?



I'm wondering the same thing.  Something has to be up because she wouldn't abandon her challenge like this and besides, she was ecstatic about starting the new challenge.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

^^^Nope and I'm starting to get worried! This is soooo not like her to be MIA for this amount of time.


----------



## KiWiStyle

The last time she posted was on 10/22 when she did the QOTD.  Today makes two weeks since that last post.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

I even pmed her last week...no response. I'm officially worried. It sucks not knowing someone irl sometimes....


Any1 have her fb or something?   Maybe I can check her etsy...


----------



## g.lo

Froreal3 said:


> I even pmed her last week...no response. I'm officially worried. It sucks not knowing someone irl sometimes....  Any1 have her fb or something?   Maybe I can check her etsy...



I am really worried for her and hope nothing negatif is going on


----------



## Froreal3

I just tried looking on FB, but none of the people with her name that I found are her. She probably has her profile private if she is on there. 

ETA: She doesn't have a child and a dog does she?


----------



## polished07

She's on IG but I didn't think to message her Ill see what's up with her

ETA: she posted on there 23 hrs ago and she seems fine maybe she's busy with life I don't want to seem like I'm stalking her so if you want to hit her up on IG she's Snquinn


----------



## daae

i can't wash my hair until my clay gets here

hurry up.


----------



## Froreal3

polished07 said:


> She's on IG but I didn't think to message her Ill see what's up with her
> 
> ETA: she posted on there 23 hrs ago and she seems fine maybe she's busy with life I don't want to seem like I'm stalking her so if you want to hit her up on IG she's Snquinn



Oh well that's great. No need to message her then. Just wanted to make sure she was ok.


----------



## KiWiStyle

polished07 said:


> She's on IG but I didn't think to message her Ill see what's up with her  ETA: she posted on there 23 hrs ago and she seems fine maybe she's busy with life I don't want to seem like I'm stalking her so if you want to hit her up on IG she's Snquinn



Well there you have it, she's fine! Thanks for checking polished07.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks polished07. I'm glad to hear that she's ok.


----------



## jprayze

Yes, glad to hear she's ok too!


----------



## daae

why the hell didn't my reception sign for my package 

KMT.


----------



## Guinan

I'm glad she's ok too! She may just need a break.


----------



## Guinan

daae said:


> why the hell didn't my reception sign for my package
> 
> KMT.


 
daae, what kind of clay is it? Are you going to mix it with anything. I saw on that naptural had a clay wash that I always wanted to try.


----------



## Froreal3

I'm ready for the next challenge. 

*low key wanting to see some hair porn during the initial length check pics.*


----------



## daae

pelohello said:


> daae, what kind of clay is it? Are you going to mix it with anything. I saw on that naptural had a clay wash that I always wanted to try.



pelohello

im waiting for my bentonite clay


im going to mix it with acv. i would with aloe vera too but i can't find it around here.
 I hate online shopping sometimes.


----------



## ImanAdero

[Hair highlighted and flat ironed to the GODS!  Only issue I have is that she didn't trim my layers like she has done in the past (I didn't really ask). She only trimmed the bottom layer, which is still fine.  

I love it! And I will finish the year at LEAST BSL... Not BSB, BSL!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

What do you ladies think about Jada Pinketts new do. Do you think she's too old to sport this stlye; trying to be like her daughter, Willow or a creative inspiration and should continue to not let people and her age define her?






___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

ImanAdero said:


> [Hair highlighted and flat ironed to the GODS! Only issue I have is that she didn't trim my layers like she has done in the past (I didn't really ask). She only trimmed the bottom layer, which is still fine.
> 
> I love it! And I will finish the year at LEAST BSL... Not BSB, BSL!


 



Oooo, very pretty! Congrads on the BSL!



___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## Duchess007

Beautifulwildflower said:


> What do you ladies think about Jada Pinketts new do. Do you think she's too old to sport this stlye; trying to be like her daughter, Willow or a creative inspiration and should continue to not let people and her age define her?



I don't understand why people do this. Why are you shaving the sides off?  

I'm a baby about major cuts, so... more power to her. Not very flattering tho.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Duchess007 said:


> I don't understand why people do this. Why are you shaving the sides off?
> 
> I'm a baby about major cuts, so... more power to her. Not very flattering tho.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

I hear ya about the major cuts. Couldn't do it myself (the ol' mighty hair:notworthy won't let me), but I would do a wig similar to this, tho.

___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## Guinan

ImanAdero, your hair looks so pretty & I love the highlights.


----------



## Guinan

Beautifulwildflower, I like the cut. I think Rihanna pulls it off the best though.


----------



## Seamonster

jprayze said:


> Seamonster your hair is growing great!!!



Thank you



LivingInPeace said:


> Well, your bra is dang near your waist so I guess it would be elusive!
> I was complaining about the same thing and my friend said, "Your bra is realllllllly low!"



That is a good point



Blairx0 said:


> Getting closer
> 
> View attachment 232225



Girl go ahead and claim it, congratulations



koolkittychick said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> It's been a minute; I let my membership lapse, but then I decided to rejoin and update you guys with my progress and ask a question.
> 
> I have made a lot of progress with my growth and retention, but these length milestones are having me confused as to what I should claim. Let me post a few pics to illustrate. The first pic is the start of my current HHJ, around January, 2012. The second pic is from November, 2012, when I juuuust reached APL. The third pic is from three days ago, right after my last relaxer touch up.
> 
> As you can see (pardon the back fat!), I am technically MBL, based on the measurement of my back (from shoulders to the top of my hips), but I am just short of BSL because I pretty much wear my bra reeeeaaally low, like almost to my waist. So which should I claim? BSL? BSB? MBL? It's all so confusing--and a little frustrating.
> 
> On a related note, even though I can see the progress in the pictures, I am still trying to wrap my mind around the concept that my hair is "long," if you can understand that. It still doesn't "feel" long to me, and I definitely wish it was thicker and fuller, but that's not gonna happen with my fine strands.  Nevertheless, it has been an experience exploring this uncharted territory (my hair has never been this long before)--I even had my first "weave check" by a total stranger yesterday, and that was a trip!
> 
> Let me know what you think, and happy hair growing ladies!



Mbl, congrats



ImanAdero said:


> [Hair highlighted and flat ironed to the GODS!  Only issue I have is that she didn't trim my layers like she has done in the past (I didn't really ask). She only trimmed the bottom layer, which is still fine.
> 
> I love it! And I will finish the year at LEAST BSL... Not BSB, BSL!



So pretty, congrats, loving all these Nov graduates



Beautifulwildflower said:


> What do you ladies think about Jada Pinketts new do. Do you think she's too old to sport this stlye; trying to be like her daughter, Willow or a creative inspiration and should continue to not let people and her age define her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
> Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
> Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
> Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary



I think that style is 5 years old, and looks great on her. She looks very youthful and vibrant. The updo is matronly though.


----------



## Kerryann

When is this next challenge coming I'm waiting to sign up .... 
This inversion better work this month and next month 
I will have my braids in next week


----------



## coolsista-paris

girls i might not leave you.

im scared that growing a pixie out will be so long to get back where i am (bsb). so i think i will not cut that short.

i still plan on relaxing my natural hair but i wint do a big cut.


----------



## deedoswell

ImanAdero said:


> [Hair highlighted and flat ironed to the GODS!  Only issue I have is that she didn't trim my layers like she has done in the past (I didn't really ask). She only trimmed the bottom layer, which is still fine.
> 
> I love it! And I will finish the year at LEAST BSL... Not BSB, BSL!



Congrats on BSL and your hair as always looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Guinan

So I finally bought the hair for my braids. I bought 5 jumbo packs of hair, that came to about 8.00. 

I'm currently prepping my hair for the braid install on Saturday. I'm DC under heat & then I'm going to prep my hair for a twist out for 2morrow. My last day to enjoy my hair. Since I have off on Monday, I'm going to braid the front half on Saturday and then the back half on Sunday & Monday. I still need to find a water based leavein. I probably just use AVJ.


----------



## GrowAHead

sooo.. Here is my update.  I'm preggers so my old bras are too tight, but the new ones have a higher back so to avoid a "false positive" I took one of my husbands ties and placed it around my lower chest area (lower boob).  I think I'm pretty close and by my touch up in Dec I should def be able to claim it.  

Next thing I'm nervous about is if 2014 is going to bring crazy post-preggers shedding.. *crossing fingers* :covereyes


----------



## Froreal3

Beautifulwildflower said:


> What do you ladies think about Jada Pinketts new do. Do you think she's too old to sport this stlye; trying to be like her daughter, Willow or a creative inspiration and should continue to not let people and her age define her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
> Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
> Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
> Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary




I just don't like it.


----------



## NGraceO

GrowAHead Such gorgeous hair!!! Go girl!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3

Nice GrowAHead! You definitely look tie strap length!


----------



## polished07

ImanAdero said:


> [Hair highlighted and flat ironed to the GODS!  Only issue I have is that she didn't trim my layers like she has done in the past (I didn't really ask). She only trimmed the bottom layer, which is still fine.  I love it! And I will finish the year at LEAST BSL... Not BSB, BSL!




Girl Yasssss! You have arrived hun in all of your highlighted glory!


----------



## JosieLynn

Finally conceded and did my own weave. First time ever, was thinking of having someone else do it. And then realized I'm most likely nvr paying anyone to do my hair. YouTube is my hair school lol. Just took my wig apart and used the two longer bundles I had from when I made my wig last year. It's pretty good. Plan on keeping it until my birthday in Jan with maybe 1 or 2 take downs for deep cleaning and touch up.


----------



## Froreal3

Nice JosieLynn


----------



## daae

First braid out with grease

Hope my hair looks less shytty.


----------



## GrowAHead

Froreal3 said:


> Nice GrowAHead! You definitely look tie strap length!



HAHA - that's a new one, I'ma have to add it to my siggy... TSL!


----------



## daae

need to drop 40 pounds

sigh


----------



## Guinan

JosieLynn said:


> Finally conceded and did my own weave. First time ever, was thinking of having someone else do it. And then realized I'm most likely nvr paying anyone to do my hair. YouTube is my hair school lol. Just took my wig apart and used the two longer bundles I had from when I made my wig last year. It's pretty good. Plan on keeping it until my birthday in Jan with maybe 1 or 2 take downs for deep cleaning and touch up.


 
JosieLynn, you did a great job!! Did you braid it underneath and then sewed it in? or is it glued?


----------



## Guinan

I am currently rocking an afro today. I let my hair airdry and decided not to do a twistout. If I dont stay too late at work tonigt., I might start braiding tonight. As you can see, I am SUPER EXCITED to braid my hair.


----------



## JosieLynn

@pellohello thanks! And it's sewn down to braids. Just feels weird not being able to reach my hair whenever I want too. That will be the challenge


----------



## Seamonster

Froreal3 said:


> Nice GrowAHead! You definitely look tie strap length!



Congrat on the baby and hair goal.


----------



## Guinan

Braids are a quarter done. This is gonna take me sum time. I'm hoping ill be done by Monday. The only thing that's getting me through this is "the game "maranathon. So far I'm luving the look.


----------



## nemi95

This is me today.... Just a little more, plus I need a trim.


----------



## Froreal3

nemi95 your hair looks great! You're only about an inch from BSL. What is your reggie?


----------



## Froreal3

I think I will start incorporating a modified Crown & Glory method. So far this set of twists has held up better than the others. I think it's because they are smaller with braided roots, but not mini. I will try to leave them in for 2 - 3 more weeks. I will do another set at the end of the month and try to keep them in until the end of the year just in time for the new year. I already moisturize and seal in my twists every other day, but now I'm going to also shampoo/co-cleanse them and Dc in them as well. Everything seems to be easier in twists too.


----------



## SimJam

well Im happy to report that I finally made it to APL    

yes I said APL  Im ecstatic .... really frustrated but ecstatic


----------



## newnyer

I'm hating on all ya'll that have this long healthy BSL hair!! (Not really, I'm actually happy for you, just envious) I mean...wth...I've been chilling between APL and BSL for over a year now...and what makes it worse is my bra strap is actually high! Dang...I just KNEW I'd be trimming/evening up my BSL hair by now...oh well. I mean...APL came so quick- & that was my original hair goal! Lol..okay vent over.  I love the pics btw!! 

Oh and congrats SimJam!!!


----------



## Froreal3

Congrats! SimJam

newnyer You sure you're still at APl? When was your last touch up?


----------



## lamaria211

Ive got my hair super moisturized and covered in oil. I made to big braids and im gonna wear it under a wig for the next month. Im gonna try washing and DCing biweekly from now till the end of the year to avoid manipulation as much as possible!


----------



## Guinan

I'm finally done!!!! I'm sooooo proud of myself. This was my first time doing actual braids with synthetic hair. 

Because I'm uploading these pics from my ipad, I have to upload one @ a time


----------



## Guinan

I decided to wave the ends. The front of my scalp is a little sore, but not as bad as when I used to go to the braid salon.


----------



## Guinan

Last pic. It took me less than 2days to do the braids & only cost me 8.00, as oppose to the 200 the braid salon would charge me for WL braids (might be even more money).

Duchess007 & Froreal3, THANK YOU soooo much for your help with picking out the hair. The kanchelon hair was wayyyy better than the other hair that I got from Sally's. The brand I used is by Vivica fox.


----------



## coolsista-paris

pelohello said:


> I decided to wave the ends. The front of my scalp is a little sore, but not as bad as when I used to go to the braid salon.



you did a good job and had lots of patience to do all that!! doesnt it feel sooooo good to see that you did it all alone and know that from now on you dont have to rely on stylists. and paying all that money!

i learned doing my own braids and im happy i can now. i just prepare some movies,programms and im done. braiding while entertaining myslelf! 

anyway: your braids are nice


----------



## Duchess007

pelohello said:


> Last pic. It took me less than 2days to do the braids & only cost me 8.00, as oppose to the 200 the braid salon would charge me for WL braids (might be even more money).
> 
> Duchess007 & Froreal3, THANK YOU soooo much for your help with picking out the hair. The kanchelon hair was wayyyy better than the other hair that I got from Sally's. The brand I used is by Vivica fox.



Looks AMAZING!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newnyer

Froreal3 said:


> Congrats! SimJam
> 
> newnyer You sure you're still at APl? When was your last touch up?



Well, I'm more like BSB but still need to dust my ends soon. I got my touchup 3 weeks ago and I swear I feel like my hair is at the same spot on my back as it was after my last one. Lol! I have henna in my hair right now and will DC right after, maybe I'll take a pic just to check it out again.


----------



## Cattypus1

newnyer said:


> Well, I'm more like BSB but still need to dust my ends soon. I got my touchup 3 weeks ago and I swear I feel like my hair is at the same spot on my back as it was after my last one. Lol! I have henna in my hair right now and will DC right after, maybe I'll take a pic just to check it out again.


Not to butt In but...gurl, it's on your back, you betta work it!


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello said:


> Last pic. It took me less than 2days to do the braids & only cost me 8.00, as oppose to the 200 the braid salon would charge me for WL braids (might be even more money).
> 
> Duchess007 & Froreal3, THANK YOU soooo much for your help with picking out the hair. The kanchelon hair was wayyyy better than the other hair that I got from Sally's. The brand I used is by Vivica fox.



You're very welcome! They look great! The savings will add up especially if you do several styles a year.


----------



## Froreal3

newnyer said:


> Well, I'm more like BSB but still need to dust my ends soon. I got my touchup 3 weeks ago and I swear I feel like my hair is at the same spot on my back as it was after my last one. Lol! I have henna in my hair right now and will DC right after, maybe I'll take a pic just to check it out again.



Maybe your BSB is like mine...BSL.


----------



## nemi95

Froreal3 said:


> nemi95 your hair looks great! You're only about an inch from BSL. What is your reggie?



Sorry, but I can't see mentions on my Iphone, or maybe I jut don't know how to view them. I don't really have a set Reggie. I try to wash once a week and sometimes I stretch that to 2 weeks , depending on how hard I worked out that week. I clarify once a month with ORS creamy aloe poo, my normal poo is Neutrogena triple moisture. I DC after every was wash with a Giovani Deep Cond mixed with coconut oil and evoo. I air dry then flat iron, or bun while it's wet. I do prefer to wear my hair straight, but I alternate between bunning and flat ironing. I do use the carols daughter heat protectant when I flat iron. For a leave in I use As I Am leave in conditioner and I seal with the Shea butter mixture I made using Naptural85 recipe.
 In the summer I mostly co-washed every other day with As I Am Coconut co wash and I bun wet. I do like to a swim so I I rarely put heat in my hair then. I do live in OC, close to Disneyland and it was 85 degrees today! I may be able to go swimming this week.

My products may change, but the routine stays the same. I have yet to find any product that I'm just in love with.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Question????......I am 4b/c and have been wearing track braids (for wigs) for about 6 months, taking them down once a month to do detail hair care. I find that my ends tangle much and makes it hard for me to rebraid my hair before and after it dries from a wash.

Has anyone been able to retain most of their curl pattern after texlaxing? I like my curl pattern, tho crazy as it is but the tangled ends are becoming too much of a pain. I texlaxed once (whole head), however my hair came out too straight . So, I was thinking maybe I could texlax just my ends about 2"- 4" worth to loosen the curl pattern a little. Any thoughts, tips or advice would be appreciated on the subject .



___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary[/QUOTE]


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

pelohello said:


> Last pic. It took me less than 2days to do the braids & only cost me 8.00, as oppose to the 200 the braid salon would charge me for WL braids (might be even more money).
> 
> Duchess007 & Froreal3, THANK YOU soooo much for your help with picking out the hair. The kanchelon hair was wayyyy better than the other hair that I got from Sally's. The brand I used is by Vivica fox.




I wish it took me only 2 days to braid. With 3 kids (husband included) it takes me a week, Lol. Looks good .

___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## Froreal3

Beautifulwildflower...maybe you just need a dusting/trim or a different style under the wig like individuals.


----------



## jprayze

Well I made it a month in my crochet kinky twists and they are holding up so well, better than regular kinky twists because my 3b/c hair will probably be poking out of the twists trying to escape and my twists would be sliding down from the root...hanging on.  I think when I got them done the regular way, I only kept them in for 3 weeks.  

As far as care and maintenance, I apply liquid gold sulfur oil on my scalp in between my cornrows about everyday.  I prepoo with wild growth oil on my scalp before I Cowash with V05 kiwi clarifying condish which I love.  

pelohello I love your braids. Great job!  I'm really loving hiding my hair now, might get braids next.  I miss my hair but I like the surprise when I take the PS out


----------



## jprayze

Beautifulwildflower What do you use to detangle?


----------



## jprayze

Just sharing updated pics of my hair


----------



## naturalagain2

Well..I've had my protective style in for a week and a half. I won't be able to last until this weekend. I'm going to take these two braids out Wednesday and do another protective style probably two flat twist going into a bun in the back plus I'm in desperate need for a protein treatment.


----------



## Guinan

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Question????......I am 4b/c and have been wearing track braids (for wigs) for about 6 months, taking them down once a month to do detail hair care. I find that my ends tangle much and makes it hard for me to rebraid my hair before and after it dries from a wash.
> 
> Has anyone been able to retain most of their curl pattern after texlaxing? I like my curl pattern, tho crazy as it is but the tangled ends are becoming too much of a pain. I texlaxed once (whole head), however my hair came out too straight . So, I was thinking maybe I could texlax just my ends about 2"- 4" worth to loosen the curl pattern a little. Any thoughts, tips or advice would be appreciated on the subject .
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
> Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
> Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
> Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


[/QUOTE]

Beautifulwildflower, are you smoothing too much? I noticed when I smooth with just my fingers, I have more of a curl pattern than when I would use a comb. What brand of relaxer are you using? If you are using a regular strength one, you may need to add oil/conditioner. If I can think of anything else I'll post


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

jprayze said:


> Beautifulwildflower What do you use to detangle?




I use either Shea Moisture extra moisture or restorative conditioner. When I clarify I use Trader Joe's Nourish Spa conditioner. Sometimes I'll add olive oil and detangling is easy, but my ends just wrap/curl around each other. So when I start track braiding I get the knots on my ends and have to stop braiding to separate the knots. 

I just started using a spray mixture that contains distilled water, aloe Vera, glycerin, coconut oil, olive oil and a dash of Vit. E. Hair is soft and detangling is easy, but my ends, the same. I'll be trimming my ends in a week or so, but my mom's ends do the same thing as mine does even after I trim her hair.

Just curious if texlaxing my ends will solve that issue/??

___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Froreal3 said:


> Beautifulwildflower...maybe you just need a dusting/trim or a different style under the wig like individuals.



I'll be trimming my ends in a week or so, but my mom's ends do the same thing as mine does even after I trim her hair. I will be taking about a month off from wigs in Dec. and I do change my track braid pattern from time to time erplexed.

Just curious if texlaxing my ends will solve that issue/??

___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## Froreal3

^^^I don't think texlaxing the ends is the answer.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

pelohello: I'm actually relaxer free, have been since 2011. The last time I relaxed I used Organic Root Stimulator Relaxer Kit Regular Strength and added olive oil to texlax (did it myself - unable to find salon/someone to do it without experiencing damage), it came out straighter than I wanted. I do prefer Motions relaxer tho, was my first time using Organic Root.

I don't really smooth too much as my goal is to detangle (detangling alone takes a long time) then braid up. 

___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^I don't think texlaxing the ends is the answer.





Oh, burst my bubble why don'tcha, ! It might not be, but what's a frustrated sista to do?? Love my texture, however tired of the battle of the last 2"- 3" of my ends .

___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## Duchess007

Beautifulwildflower said:


> I'll be trimming my ends in a week or so, but my mom's ends do the same thing as mine does even after I trim her hair. I will be taking about a month off from wigs in Dec. and I do change my track braid pattern from time to time erplexed.
> 
> Just curious if texlaxing my ends will solve that issue/??
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
> Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
> Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
> Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary



Your ends are the most fragile part!  Just say no to texlax.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Beautifulwildflower, hows ur protein/moisture balance? I notice when i have 2 much protein my hair is a Knotted & tangly mess.


----------



## Guinan

^^^ when u take down the braids, do u "dry" detangle with oil or do u "wet" detangle with a conditioner? 

When I was natural, I couldn't wet detangle cause it would recurl my hair.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Duchess007 said:


> Your ends are the most fragile part!  Just say no to texlax.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Darn it! I was hoping some would say "yeh girl texlax away" . 


___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

pelohello said:


> Beautifulwildflower, hows ur protein/moisture balance? I notice when i have 2 much protein my hair is a Knotted & tangly mess.




U know pelohello I moisture treat once a month then I protein treat the following month or when I'm coloring. On my ends I usually use vitamin E, coconut /olive oil and aloe Vera juice. 

Ahhhh, you know I just realized that aloe Vera is a protein and I have been spraying it on my hair almost everyday. Tho my hair seems to like it (no tangle issue except for my ends last 2"-3"), I wonder if this is a reason for my ends dilemma erplexed. I'll have to check out that possibility.


___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

pelohello said:


> ^^^ when u take down the braids, do u "dry" detangle with oil or do u "wet" detangle with a conditioner?
> 
> When I was natural, I couldn't wet detangle cause it would recurl my hair.





I dry take down my braids and as much as I use oil it never occurred to me to oil first. However, take down is not hard it's the braid up that's a pain dry or wet.



___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## Froreal3

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Oh, burst my bubble why don'tcha, ! It might not be, but what's a frustrated sista to do?? Love my texture, however tired of the battle of the last 2"- 3" of my ends .
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
> Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
> Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
> Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary



Try doing a moisturizing DC/steam treatment with extra conditioner on your ends. Then use a good thick moisturizer and heavy seal your ends with a thick whipped butter, oil based cream or even grease.


----------



## fifigirl

Hi everyone....good to see everyone staying strong with trying to retain length. I've been MIA but I have kept to my regime completely. Started a few things tho. I started using Njoy's oil in august, started Inversions in September and I recently started taking 5000mg of biotin. 
My hair is currently 13 weeks post relaxer and I've had my braids in for 2 weeks. I intend to carry it till first week of December and then will relax my hair second week. I cant wait to do a length check in December and see how much length I retained and if I made it to BSL!


----------



## GettingKinky

I've been so lazy lately. I usually wash every week but I keep letting it drag out. I think if I'm not home  on Sunday to apply my dry DC I just end up not washing my hair. I may need to simplify and just prepoo with oil instead of dry DC. The AOHSR is so thick it takes so long to put it in. Oil would be much faster.  I wonder how my hair would do if I just skipped that step all together. 

Here's my bun today.


----------



## deedoswell

GettingKinky said:


> I've been so lazy lately. I usually wash every week but I keep letting it drag out. I think if I'm not home  on Sunday to apply my dry DC I just end up not washing my hair. I may need to simplify and just prepoo with oil instead of dry DC. The AOHSR is so thick it takes so long to put it in. Oil would be much faster.  I wonder how my hair would do if I just skipped that step all together.
> 
> Here's my bun today.



I just love your hair - I think I tell you this every time you post a pic!  It is so thick - luv the bun.  

I've been super lazy with my hair too.  I agree the AOHSR is really thick but my hair is thin and I can usually get it almost saturated pretty quickly - I think doing the dry DC though it's harder and sometimes I don't feel as though I've applied all of the conditioner on all of the strands.


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks deedoswell. I never think of my hair as thick, just poufy so it takes up a lot of space. 

I need to just get off my lazy butt and dry DC my hair tonight.  I add grapeseed oil to make the AOHSR thinner and to get my ceramides in. Maybe today I'll even more oil to thin it out more.


----------



## deedoswell

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks deedoswell. I never think of my hair as thick, just poufy so it takes up a lot of space.
> 
> I need to just get off my lazy butt and dry DC my hair tonight.  I add grapeseed oil to make the AOHSR thinner and to get my ceramides in. Maybe today I'll even more oil to thin it out more.




I never thought to do that!!!  I have grapeseed oil. I'll have to try it with my AOHSR next time!


----------



## GettingKinky

deedoswell said:


> I never thought to do that!!!  I have grapeseed oil. I'll have to try it with my AOHSR next time!



I bought plastic jars and put the HSR in them because it's easier to get to and then I just pour in the oil and stir it up. I keep looking for ways to make this quicker and easier.


----------



## Guinan

Question ladies, are any of y'all still waiting on the BSL/MBL challenge to be started? Are we still gonna have that as a challenge or have y'all moved on. I've joined the WL 2015, challenge, but I'm willing to participate in two length challenges if the bSL/MBL challenge is started. 

If one isn't started does someone want to step-in as a temp challenge leader until NikkiQ, comes back or should we just wait it out.

I really hope she's okay


----------



## polished07

pelohello said:


> Question ladies, are any of y'all still waiting on the BSL/MBL challenge to be started? Are we still gonna have that as a challenge or have y'all moved on. I've joined the WL 2015, challenge, but I'm willing to participate in two length challenges if the bSL/MBL challenge is started.  If one isn't started does someone want to step-in as a temp challenge leader until NikkiQ, comes back or should we just wait it out.  I really hope she's okay



I too joined the WL 2015 challenge so Ill be over there with ya!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

pelohello said:


> Question ladies, are any of y'all still waiting on the BSL/MBL challenge to be started? Are we still gonna have that as a challenge or have y'all moved on. I've joined the WL 2015, challenge, but I'm willing to participate in two length challenges if the bSL/MBL challenge is started.  If one isn't started does someone want to step-in as a temp challenge leader until NikkiQ, comes back or should we just wait it out.  I really hope she's okay



I was just patiently waiting on NikkiQ but if we need a stand in we an do that until she returns. I'm sure she wouldn't mind. She knows how anxious we all are


----------



## Duchess007

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I was just patiently waiting on NikkiQ but if we need a stand in we an do that until she returns. I'm sure she wouldn't mind. She knows how anxious we all are



I'll start it tomorrow morning if she hasn't done it already.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Froreal3 said:


> Try doing a moisturizing DC/steam treatment with extra conditioner on your ends. Then use a good thick moisturizer and heavy seal your ends with a thick whipped butter, oil based cream or even grease.




I'll give it a try probably sometime mid December. I'll report the results then.


___________________________________

Natural/Relaxed: a gradual 6" cut til' perm was gone
Current Length: 2" past APL, could be BSL??? Won't be sure until December when I straighten do a length check
Goal Length: Thick WL, or maybe even Hip length
Oil of Choice: Coconut oil, jojoba oil and rosemary


----------



## GettingKinky

I finally applied my dry DC.  I'll wash and damp bun in the morning.


----------



## Froreal3

pelohello said:


> Question ladies, are any of y'all still waiting on the BSL/MBL challenge to be started? Are we still gonna have that as a challenge or have y'all moved on. I've joined the WL 2015, challenge, but I'm willing to participate in two length challenges if the bSL/MBL challenge is started.
> 
> If one isn't started does someone want to step-in as a temp challenge leader until NikkiQ, comes back or should we just wait it out.
> 
> I really hope she's okay



I've moved on to two waist challenges. I want to graze WL in 2014, but I also want full waist in 2015, so I'm in both of those. I will of course join the next challenge that yall are in as well. So I'll be in three length challenges.  

I saw that NikkiQ was on 11/8. No, I wasn't super sleuthing.  I was on my phone on the site and accidentally clicked her username instead of that little blue arrow to see recent posts. So I think she's ok...just busy.


----------



## Froreal3

Duchess007 said:


> I'll start it tomorrow morning if she hasn't done it already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks! Duchess007. I will be too busy, so I definitely didn't need to host nothin.


----------



## Guinan

Duchess007, thanks!!!!!


----------



## ilong

Thanks @Duchess007!!!  Let's go !!! 
I am so excited as this will be my FIRST length challenge!!!


----------



## g.lo

Duchess007 said:


> I'll start it tomorrow morning if she hasn't done it already.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 Thank you, I started feeling like an orphan.


----------



## g.lo

I am still wigging, last time I kept my cornrows in for 3 weeks, when I took them down my hair was soft and no issue at all. I did a LC on 1st of November and I was between mark 4 and 5. Mark 5 is BSb and 8 Mbl.
I left my hair out for about 10 days ( too much manipulation) and I am back in cornrows and this time will push to 4-6weeks.
My next LC will be end of December hopefully I will reach my goal of BSB.


----------



## Meritamen

Ugh! My hair is in bad shape. I need to change my routine up. Sometimes I wish my hair didn't need to be babied because I have been neglecting it and now need another trim. I just grew pass APL. I don't want to be stuck here forever!
So... I am pre-conditioning my hair with neem and camomile oil (my scalp is beyond dry right now) and I am going to cowash for once.


----------



## daae

tried bentonite clay

its nice, but my hair still srunk. no loosening of curls


----------



## Froreal3

daae have you ever tried texlaxing?

I heard henna loosens them in *some* people...but it can make hair super duper dry so you need a moisturizing dc afterward.


----------



## daae

Froreal3

I don't really want to texlax

i would have to find someone who even knows what that is. Most salon people around here will want to make my hair straight..and i don't trust myself to do it properly.

I ve heard things about henna but its wayy too messy...doesn't work for everyone too
I'd probably be the small percentage of people it does not work for lol

I'm not too fussed about it, based on other people's uses of the clay i thought my hair would be looser oh well. Maybe next time ill make the mixture 4.0
My pH strips haven't arrived yet.


----------



## daae

My hair didn't stretch out during application.


----------



## daae

i guess my hair is more defined, but it shrank to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUZcGT1vIr0

my hair is much longer than this.

ill try again next week, i guess.


----------



## Duchess007

Here's the 2014 challenge:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=19235313#post19235313


----------



## GettingKinky

Thanks Dutchess007!


----------



## coolsista-paris

Duchess007 said:


> Here's the 2014 challenge:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=19235313#post19235313



great!! thanks


----------



## jprayze

5 weeks in these crochet kinky twists as of this weekend!  Take out will be 11/22 and I cannot wait!  I want to get a flat twist updo and keep in for 2 more weeks.  So that will be 8 weeks without checking my hair length.  Maybe, just maybe I will be BSL then and that will be my ending pic for this challenge AND starting pic for next challenge.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

jprayze said:


> 5 weeks in these crochet kinky twists as of this weekend!  Take out will be 11/22 and I cannot wait!  I want to get a flat twist updo and keep in for 2 more weeks.  So that will be 8 weeks without checking my hair length.  Maybe, just maybe I will be BSL then and that will be my ending pic for this challenge AND starting pic for next challenge.



I'm trying to get my hair braided up as well. It just seems a lot easier to maintain and it makes it easier for me not to look at or touch my hair. Oh and not to mention the surprise growth you get that you weren't expecting lol!!


----------



## jprayze

^^yes I love that surprise reveal!


----------



## lamaria211

Braided up under my wig still....


----------



## daae

Got my PH strips!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I really am thinking about going to the Africans to get my hair braided....this 15 week post relaxed head is driving me crazy. NG is super thick, tangles are coming like crazy, and I'm cowashing like every other day so I'm sure I'm over manipulating and I don't wanna suffer. I hope I'm able to keep my hair at bay until I make an appointment.


----------



## JosieLynn

Got flat twists under this sew in that I've had for a week now. Going to do a mini "wash" of my hair underneath and basically just make sure my hair is still moisturized. Not sure how often I should be doing things to my hair while it's underneath this weave. But I'm hoping every 2-3 days should be good. Maybe less since it's not really exposed so it's not losing much. Hope this can give my hair the rest to make it to BSL before the end of the year


----------



## GettingKinky

I was good yesterday and did my dry DC and then washed my hair this morning. I was almost lazy because I didn't get home until late, but I did it.


----------



## Mjon912

Hey ladies! I so failed at this challenge this year =\... I just cut my ends a week ago and I'm still at APL... I think I've been doing to much with Having a baby, starting an online business and transitioning to natural... My hair is growing but I HATE to have long thin hair so I keep my ends trimmed, it makes me less neurotic about how my hair looks lol... I'll be joining the 2014 BSL/mlb challenge CONGRATS to all the ladies who have made their goal 



After my nov 9 wash, set and trim =)


----------



## coolsista-paris

just finished my hair. took down crochets... washed, conditionned, i will flat iron tomorrow. and maybe trim AGAIN.... i did so today but my hair is thining like crazy!


----------



## naturalagain2

I cowashed last night with VO5 Shea Cashmere. Tried it for the first time last night and I really like it. That and Passion fruit smoothie is my favorite V05 conditioner so far. Putting heavy oils on my hair after washing and using tea as a final rinse has been really good for my hair so far. Haven't had to use much product after either since heavily oiling my hair, just a little hair dew leave in and MD Apricot Butter and I'm good to go.


----------



## ajargon02

ajargon02 said:


> I am gonna have to get a length check shirt. That will make this easier. The blue one is the starting point. The white one is folded @ the bra strap. Doesn't look like anything has changed. It's tough for me 2 take these pics w/o Dh help



Ok maybe the 3rd time will work. The app is crashing when I try to attach my photos from today. I totally forgot about the summer length check.










Eta - I don't feel as if I am making too much progress, but I am just gonna keep on and I will be back by the end of Dec.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using LHCF, so please be so kind as to ignore any typos that may slip through.  ;-)


----------



## newnyer

I know I'm supposed to think positive thoughts...I know I am...but my fine hair will always give me see through ends I think.  I kind of want to just chop it off at shoulder length to make it look thicker. But I REALLY want to see how long & healthy my hair can grow. Eeek! I think clip ins will be my BFF when I want to wear my hair down.


----------



## KiWiStyle

newnyer said:


> I know I'm supposed to think positive thoughts...I know I am...but my fine hair will always give me see through ends I think.  I kind of want to just chop it off at shoulder length to make it look thicker. But I REALLY want to see how long & healthy my hair can grow. Eeek! I think clip ins will be my BFF when I want to wear my hair down.


  These words were taken directly from my mouth.  I understand what you're feeling, try to hang in there.  I just started texlaxing recently to see if I can grow hair without see through ends but now I'm getting tired of my rough textured texlaxed hair.  When it's flat ironed its great but I usually don't use direct heat.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

KiWiStyle it took me at least a year before I fully embraced my texlaxed hair. I constantly entertained thoughts of going back to bonelaxing. Hang in there- you will probably end up loving it especially once your texlaxed hair makes up about 50% of your length. Then you'll be dying to chop the straight part off.


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> KiWiStyle it took me at least a year before I fully embraced my texlaxed hair. I constantly entertained thoughts of going back to bonelaxing. Hang in there- you will probably end up loving it especially once your texlaxed hair makes up about 50% of your length. Then you'll be dying to chop the straight part off.



Thanks, I needed to hear this!  Hopefully I can last at least a year.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks, I needed to hear this!  Hopefully I can last at least a year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I just took it one touch up at a time. The thing that bothered me most was that my texlaxed hair looked dull compared to my super straight shiny relaxed hair. And when I pulled my hair back into a bun or ponytail, the hair on the top of my head puffed up. But now that I don't have the line of demarcation right on top of my head it's all good.


----------



## KiWiStyle

GettingKinky said:


> I just took it one touch up at a time. The thing that bothered me most was that my texlaxed hair looked dull compared to my super straight shiny relaxed hair. And when I pulled my hair back into a bun or ponytail, the hair on the top of my head puffed up. But now that I don't have the line of demarcation right on top of my head it's all good.



Yes!  That dullness drives me nuts but it's mostly the area just above my nape that's driving me insane.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

Still bunning, but I think I'm going to wear my hair out 3-4 days a week in 2014. I'm going to trim an inch every 8 weeks so I don't need to protect my ends.


----------



## coolsista-paris

i have an appointment at a salon this friday. after 6 years natural and not getting touched by a professional salon im excited!!  ok they will not be doing my hair friday. its the diagnostic first. they check your hair,scalp, tell you what you will need,then they give you the quote. all this is free of course.  if i decide i want to get my hair done after all the information then i take a second appointment o do the hair. its the only salon in Paris that uses Mizani.  it is more expensive than other salons but it seems good. and its at the galeries lafayette ( luxury stores,beautiful decoration,big place) of you ever come to paris,visit it for shopping lovers.


----------



## gvin89

As I mentioned, had my hair straightened so decided to do a length check.  What say you?


----------



## kinky curlygenie

gvin89 said:


> As I mentioned, had my hair straightened so decided to do a length check.  What say you?



Your hair looks lush girl

After a straightening fail I'm dcing and wearing my hair tied up and hidden for this week until the weekend and I will attempt to straighten again. Soooooo frustrating!!! Either I'm doing something wrong or my hair she has a mind of her own - rebellious madame :#
I also wanted to do a henna treat aswell, slightly hooked on henna, I hope I don't over do it though! I really love the results even though is so messy.   
Ahh rant over!!


----------



## coolsista-paris

what do you ladies think of this price:

186$ for relaxing virgin /natural hair at a salon... the details below( they really count everythig alone)!

- relaxer (no lye): 89$
-extra  charge for virgin hair : 23$
-shampoo: 16$
-cut: 24$
-hairstying: 33$

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i had not been in a salon for 6 years so im not used to the prices but isnt this excessive????

i might end up self relaxing........

tell me what you think please


----------



## lamaria211

coolsista-paris said:


> what do you ladies think of this price:
> 
> 186$ for relaxing virgin /natural hair at a salon... the details below( they really count everythig alone)!
> 
> - relaxer (no lye): 89$
> -extra  charge for virgin hair : 23$
> -shampoo: 16$
> -cut: 24$
> -hairstying: 33$
> 
> wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i had not been in a salon for 6 years so im not used to the prices but isnt this excessive????
> 
> i might end up self relaxing........
> 
> tell me what you think please



That price is wayy to high. Keep shopping around


----------



## coolsista-paris

lamaria211 said:


> That price is wayy to high. Keep shopping around



i tried 3 quality salons: not the same brand but all at over 150$ !!

the only cheap ones are at cheap salons in paris with unqualified hairdressers that dont respect basics. my mom lost her apl hair after relaxing it at one of those...   a week after her relaxer the hair all came out and she shaved. people only go there for braids. 

i find it expensive here. maybe i should do it myself then jut go for a cut.


----------



## TheNDofUO

coolsista-paris said:


> i tried 3 quality salons: not the same brand but all at over 150$ !!
> 
> the only cheap ones are at cheap salons in paris with unqualified hairdressers that dont respect basics. my mom lost her apl hair after relaxing it at one of those...   a week after her relaxer the hair all came out and she shaved. people only go there for braids.
> 
> i find it expensive here. maybe i should do it myself then jut go for a cut.



I would just self relax. Those sort of prices? Nope not doing it


----------



## coolsista-paris

TheNDofUO said:


> I solid just self relax. Those sort of prices? Nope not doing it



i told hubby tha price .... his ànswer:
thats 186$ !!

then i was like yup.... and we have to buy christmas gifts.... food and drinks for christmas to celebrate... housing taxes are due for december.... 

they are crazy crazy here! my only solution is to self relax .. ii have to search so hard before next friday( relaxer day)  i dont even know where to start


----------



## NGraceO

coolsista-paris said:


> i told hubby tha price .... his ànswer: thats 186$ !!  then i was like yup.... and we have to buy christmas gifts.... food and drinks for christmas to celebrate... housing taxes are due for december....  they are crazy crazy here! my only solution is to self relax .. ii have to search so hard before next friday( relaxer day)  i dont even know where to start



SELF RELAX!!! Lol . I did that this time last year. Are relaxing or texlaxing?

NGraceO


----------



## coolsista-paris

NGraceO said:


> SELF RELAX!!! Lol . I did that this time last year. Are relaxing or texlaxing?  NGraceO



i think i should relax at about 80-90% . as i plan to wear it mostly straight and avoiding heat ( fine -medium hair)

thats still called relaxer isnt it? 

the salon wasnt capable of answering these questions and they want 186$ ?!


----------



## KiWiStyle

coolsista-paris said:


> what do you ladies think of this price:  186$ for relaxing virgin /natural hair at a salon... the details below( they really count everythig alone)!  - relaxer (no lye): 89$ -extra  charge for virgin hair : 23$ -shampoo: 16$ -cut: 24$ -hairstying: 33$  wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i had not been in a salon for 6 years so im not used to the prices but isnt this excessive????  i might end up self relaxing........  tell me what you think please


  They're charging EXTRA for shampooing?!?  This almost made me curse...so how the heck do they plan to remove the relaxer from your hair??    Is washing the relaxer out optional like the other add-ons??  I'd pass on those greedy, money hungry so-n-so's.  They have a hustle going on and you are about to get hustled.  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

coolsista-paris said:


> i tried 3 quality salons: not the same brand but all at over 150$ !!  the only cheap ones are at cheap salons in paris with unqualified hairdressers that dont respect basics. my mom lost her apl hair after relaxing it at one of those...   a week after her relaxer the hair all came out and she shaved. people only go there for braids.  i find it expensive here. maybe i should do it myself then jut go for a cut.



Well if your only other alternative besides self-relaxing is going to a high priced salon then I'd just eat the cost and then SR after that.  The virgin relaxers can be kinda tricky, I wouldn't trust myself to do my own.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

When I get a touch up + color rinse I pay $120. So although $189 is a bit high I'm not surprised they charge that much for virgin hair.


----------



## coolsista-paris

KiWiStyle said:


> They're charging EXTRA for shampooing?!?  This almost made me curse...so how the heck do they plan to remove the relaxer from your hair??    Is washing the relaxer out optional like the other add-ons??  I'd pass on those greedy, money hungry so-n-so's.  They have a hustle going on and you are about to get hustled.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i was  surpeized at too for the extraa charge shampoo!!! what the heck! 
and that was the only brand using mizani!  mr frank provost is too expensive at the salon for blacks. 
i live the products at the grocery store though ( correct price for good very good ceramide conditionner),but te salon!!!    back at my relaxed days i never heard the price this high :-/ 
that was 6 years ago....


----------



## coolsista-paris

GettingKinky said:


> When I get a touch up + color rinse I pay $120. So although $189 is a bit high I'm not surprised they charge that much for virgin hair.



oh my. im really not used to salons :-(


----------



## coolsista-paris

KiWiStyle said:


> Well if your only other alternative besides self-relaxing is going to a high priced salon then I'd just eat the cost and then SR after that.  The virgin relaxers can be kinda tricky, I wouldn't trust myself to do my own.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i thought is was kinda easy.
i put my conditionner in as if im relaxing. i do 8 sections. 4 at the left side of hair,4 the right side. a do half half method when i dc. 

i really wanted this done the first week of december....... i was excited! but now im here thinking of what to do.  of things i càn spend for christmas with all that money.
i was willing to put 100-120$

im gonna contact a friend and ask for the number of a stylist that used to style at her own appartement.  it was fine then.. she was correct but... does she still do it...... and i wonder how much she will ask me. i also have a dominicàn friend that relaxes a friend if ours but she had a baby just 3 months ago. i am not gonna disturb her. she needs rest.


----------



## shanese21

coolsista-paris said:


> i was  surpeized at too for the extraa charge shampoo!!! what the heck! and that was the only brand using mizani!  mr frank provost is too expensive at the salon for blacks. i live the products at the grocery store though ( correct price for good very good ceramide conditionner),but te salon!!!    back at my relaxed days i never heard the price this high :-/ that was 6 years ago....


ccv
Vcfnq q mm


----------



## ilong

@coolista-paris ITA with the other posters - those prices are utterly ridiculous. I see stylists and hair care professionals taking advantage of ethnic women going "natural " by exploiting it for their profit. 

If we refuse to patronize and support those salons - perhaps they will get the message. 

I don't know about anyone else - but I find these prices insulting and certainly not justifiable.


----------



## coolsista-paris

ilong said:


> @coolista-paris ITA with the other posters - those prices are utterly ridiculous. I see stylists and hair care professionals taking advantage of ethnic women going "natural " by exploiting it for their profit.  If we refuse to patronize and support those salons - perhaps they will get the message.  I don't know about anyone else - but I find these prices insulting and certainly not justifiable.



even going for a wash an style, when you compare a caucasian salon and and a black salon....... its more expensive for blacks..... 

i also find it unfair when a natural goes to an afro salon they tell her " as your natural, its harder to deal with there is an extra charge"  !
that at a salon shouting out their professionalism on doing natural hair :-/
theives


----------



## almond eyes

Coolsista Paris. Co-signing ridiculous though I know this in Europe!!!!

Learn to do it yourself. You can't go wrong as long as you neutralise at least three times leaving one of those lathers on for at least 10 minutes.

Or have someone do it for you but make sure they base your scalp, ears, neck, side burns well and don't go beyond 30 minutes. Remember you are natural so you may need to smooth it well to get the best results especially in the front of your head. And be ware that you may have a resistant head of hair so your relaxed results will never be bone straight which it seems is okay with you. The only thing is that for touch ups you have to be sure not to go over the same parts of your hair again or risk over processing. 

My hair is somewhat resistant. It only got bone straight when my hair dresser smoothed for way too long in the sink one time. I got over processed. Those parts I have been snipping off since last year but now I am fine. That's when I started to do my own relaxers. I used to have a hard time but then I realised that it doesn't have to be perfect and that as long as certain areas were the texture I wanted it didn't matter if the others remained under relaxed. 

I do my own hair and sometimes, ask friends/acquaintances to help me touch up the roots. I tend to like to ensure that the front and middle parts are smoothed and the inside of my hair more texlaxed. 

Also another piece of advice I wish someone had told me. There is no reason that after you relax to have to comb and style it that very day. Fine hair cannot be manipulated too much when wet so be ware. When I said enough was enough with hair salons was after my hair was over processed and my hairdresser after relaxing used a wide tooth comb on my hair while it was soaking wet and a big chunk came out because my hair was too fine and fragile after it had been relaxed. 

Good luck.

Almond Eyes


----------



## ilong

> " as your natural, its harder to deal with there is an extra charge" !


 
coolsista-paris - what these salons are erroneously implying is - african american women's choice to go natural resulted in our growing a different type of hair.    Haven't we been going to salons in past years - getting perms for the first time on "natural hair", getting press & Curl styles on "natural hair"?  Now since there is a growing market for natural hair styles and care, the same hair that had a relaxer applied 10 years ago is now "harder to deal with" so the price is doubled?  

The practices/prices of these salons are beyond greed. Whether an individual can afford to pay these absurd prices r not is not the issue - it is their blatant attempt to capitalize off black women who have to retain the state of their *God given* natural hair".   I would wear twist outs, braid outs, whatever for the rest of my life before I succumb to paying that much money.  Catering these greedy "salons" will only perpetuate more greed. 


I would love to go to one of these salons and pay for a relaxer (not shampooing) and see what would happen.  As I walk out the door of the salon with "relaxer" on my head, the TV news camera crew (which I will have alerted in advance) can get a shot of the service provided at that salon.  I'm sure that type of PR  would (not) be very good for that salon.


----------



## coolsista-paris

ilong said:


> coolsista-paris - what these salons are erroneously implying is - african american women's choice to go natural resulted in our growing a different type of hair.    Haven't we been going to salons in past years - getting perms for the first time on "natural hair", getting press & Curl styles on "natural hair"?  Now since there is a growing market for natural hair styles and care, the same hair that had a relaxer applied 10 years ago is now "harder to deal with" so the price is doubled?    The practices/prices of these salons are beyond greed. Whether an individual can afford to pay these absurd prices r not is not the issue - it is their blatant attempt to capitalize off black women who have to retain the state of their God given natural hair".   I would wear twist outs, braid outs, whatever for the rest of my life before I succumb to paying that much money.  Catering these greedy "salons" will only perpetuate more greed.  I would love to go to one of these salons and pay for a relaxer (not shampooing) and see what would happen.  As I walk out the door of the salon with "relaxer" on my head, the TV news camera crew (which I will have alerted in advance) can get a shot of the service provided at that salon.  I'm sure that type of PR  would (not) be very good for that salon.



just imagine someone does that... goes out with relaxer on head. no shampoo. 
trouble for the salon......


----------



## coolsista-paris

almond eyes said:


> Coolsista Paris. Co-signing ridiculous though I know this in Europe!!!!  Learn to do it yourself. You can't go wrong as long as you neutralise at least three times leaving one of those lathers on for at least 10 minutes.  Or have someone do it for you but make sure they base your scalp, ears, neck, side burns well and don't go beyond 30 minutes. Remember you are natural so you may need to smooth it well to get the best results especially in the front of your head. And be ware that you may have a resistant head of hair so your relaxed results will never be bone straight which it seems is okay with you. The only thing is that for touch ups you have to be sure not to go over the same parts of your hair again or risk over processing.  My hair is somewhat resistant. It only got bone straight when my hair dresser smoothed for way too long in the sink one time. I got over processed. Those parts I have been snipping off since last year but now I am fine. That's when I started to do my own relaxers. I used to have a hard time but then I realised that it doesn't have to be perfect and that as long as certain areas were the texture I wanted it didn't matter if the others remained under relaxed.  I do my own hair and sometimes, ask friends/acquaintances to help me touch up the roots. I tend to like to ensure that the front and middle parts are smoothed and the inside of my hair more texlaxed.  Also another piece of advice I wish someone had told me. There is no reason that after you relax to have to comb and style it that very day. Fine hair cannot be manipulated too much when wet so be ware. When I said enough was enough with hair salons was after my hair was over processed and my hairdresser after relaxing used a wide tooth comb on my hair while it was soaking wet and a big chunk came out because my hair was too fine and fragile after it had been relaxed.  Good luck.  Almond Eyes



i just   contacted my old stylist. price for everything: 81$  thats ok for me. its not at a salon  but at her appartment. its cool too.
next friday im back to relaxed hair. im gonna cut a good amount though.

my stylist said " why dont you do a bresilian keratin treatment instead of relaxing"

ive heard some horror stories with that keratin stuff... what do you all think?


----------



## NGraceO

coolsista-paris said:


> i just   contacted my old stylist. price for everything: 81$  thats ok for me. its not at a salon  but at her appartment. its cool too. next friday im back to relaxed hair. im gonna cut a good amount though.  my stylist said " why dont you do a bresilian keratin treatment instead of relaxing"  ive heard some horror stories with that keratin stuff... what do you all think?



Glad it worked out. As for the BKT, I say: go hard or go home.


----------



## coolsista-paris

NGraceO said:


> Glad it worked out. As for the BKT, I say: go hard or go home.



is it bad? maybe i should just stick to relaxing. i will need less heat i guess


----------



## NGraceO

coolsista-paris said:


> is it bad? maybe i should just stick to relaxing. i will need less heat i guess


. Lol. What I meant by saying go hard or go  home would be: go all the way and relax, or just don't do anything. The BKT has always seemed mysterious and uncertain to me.


----------



## coolsista-paris

NGraceO said:


> . Lol. What I meant by saying go hard or go  home would be: go all the way and relax, or just don't do anything. The BKT has always seemed mysterious and uncertain to me.



llol oh all right lol!! so i will continue and do what i was planning to do. relax! thats in just 6 days!!!
from 6 years natural to relaxer . countdown!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImanAdero

Put my hair is almost 20 chunky twists. Trying the ApHogee keratin/green tea spray I hope it helps with my color.


----------



## NGraceO

ImanAdero said:


> Put my hair is almost 20 chunky twists. Trying the ApHogee keratin/green tea spray I hope it helps with my color.



The name of this leave in vs the ingredient list seems deceptive to me. Tell me how you like it

NGraceO


----------



## Froreal3

ImanAdero said:


> Put my hair is almost 20 chunky twists. Trying the ApHogee keratin/green tea spray I hope it helps with my color.





NGraceO said:


> The name of this leave in vs the ingredient list seems deceptive to me. Tell me how you like it
> 
> NGraceO



The ingredients aren't all natural and what not, but this stuff is really good. Stops light breakage in its tracks. I'm natural with finish strands and use it to give my hair a protein boost when I don't feel like doing a full on protein DC. It only takes a few sprays on each section as well.


----------



## NGraceO

Froreal3 said:


> The ingredients aren't all natural and what not, but this stuff is really good. Stops light breakage in its tracks. I'm natural with finish strands and use it to give my hair a protein boost when I don't feel like doing a full on protein DC. It only takes a few sprays on each section as well.



FroReal Thanks for the review! I wasn't concerned about it being "all natural" (as I'm not fazed by the all-natural ingredient craze), but whether the actual ingredients in the product support the claim the name makes. 

On a second look at the ingredient list, however, I think this product may be worth a try

NGraceO


----------



## coolsista-paris

NGraceO said:


> FroReal Thanks for the review! I wasn't concerned about it being "all natural" (as I'm not fazed by the all-natural ingredient craze), but whether the actual ingredients in the product support the claim the name makes.  On a second look at the ingredient list, however, I think this product may be worth a try  NGraceO



i like it too. it gives my hair some strenth without it being a hard treatment.
i also find that my hair straigthens better when i use this before addind the heat serum.

i like this spray.


----------



## GettingKinky

What do you ladies used to combat frizz. My braidout yesterday frizzed so much and it wasn't even humid :-( 

When I was bonelaxed and used cones and daily heat, I never had frizz. Do I need to use gel or a serum to keep my braidout defined and frizz free?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

GettingKinky said:


> What do you ladies used to combat frizz. My braidout yesterday frizzed so much and it wasn't even humid :-(  When I was bonelaxed and used cones and daily heat, I never had frizz. Do I need to use gel or a serum to keep my braidout defined and frizz free?



I have seen a lot of ladies mention using Grapeseed oil and also a few mentions of Paul Mitchell super skinny serum. Maybe a few ladies can help chime in on this one!


----------



## MayaNatural

Hi ladies,

Did the BSL 2014 merge with BSL/MBL 2014 thread? I can't find the BSL 2014 thread. I probably should join BSL/MBL 2014 because I *cross fingers* should be MBL by the end of 2014.  

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

MayaNatural said:


> Hi ladies,  Did the BSL 2014 merge with BSL/MBL 2014 thread? I can't find the BSL 2014 thread. I probably should join BSL/MBL 2014 because I *cross fingers* should be MBL by the end of 2014.  Thanks.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



MayaNatural
To my knowledge, there is a BSL 2014 challenge, but that was made by the ladies that were in the APL challenge 2013. The follow-up thread for this challenge is the BSL/MBL challenge, just as you asked.

NGraceO


----------



## MayaNatural

NGraceO said:


> MayaNatural To my knowledge, there is a BSL 2014 challenge, but that was made by the ladies that were in the APL challenge 2013. The follow-up thread for this challenge is the BSL/MBL challenge, just as you asked.  NGraceO



I subscribed to the BSL 2014 thread before the BSL/MBL 2014 was created.. Now I can't find the thread on my subscribed list or posting that I made section of my profile. Not sure what happened.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

MayaNatural said:


> I subscribed to the BSL 2014 thread before the BSL/MBL 2014 was created.. Now I can't find the thread on my subscribed list or posting that I made section of my profile. Not sure what happened.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That's strange. I never ventured into that thread, so I have no clue.

NGraceO


----------



## Froreal3

MayaNatural said:


> I subscribed to the BSL 2014 thread before the BSL/MBL 2014 was created.. Now I can't find the thread on my subscribed list or posting that I made section of my profile. Not sure what happened.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That's strange MayaNatural. Have you pmed pearlific1?


----------



## MayaNatural

NGraceO said:


> That's strange. I never ventured into that thread, so I have no clue.  NGraceO



I think I will join BSL/MBL 2014, I don't want to offend anyone by switching..

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural

Froreal3 said:


> That's strange MayaNatural. Have you pmed pearlific1?



No, I couldn't remember the person who started the thread. I will PM her, thank you Froreal3

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

is everyone hanging on the new thread already? i find that we are less in here these days. or is it just me?


----------



## Froreal3

coolsista-paris Yeah most ppl are updating in the new thread.


----------



## ilong

MayaNatural - yes there was definitely a BSL 2014 Challenge thread started the last week in October and people had joined (not me as I had committed to the BSL/MBL challenge).  I don't see the thread any more either.  
I do know that the original APL 2014 thread was changed to APL/BSL 2014 around November 17th, so maybe the BSL 2014 thread was deleted?
Anyhow, we'll see you over at the BSL/MBL thread - glad to  have you - the more the better.


----------



## Froreal3

^^^Yeah the BSL 2014 challenge was started for the APL 2013 ladies. I was a member of that one until I made APL in February and joined this one, but I still lurked.  That is really weird that the thread was deleted.


----------



## MayaNatural

ilong Thank you so much!! I wanted to make sure I wasn't overlooking the BSL 2014 thread. I will join the BSL/MBL 2014 thread  thanks again.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1

For those looking for the single BSL 2014 Challenge:

I received a few messages asking for it to be locked or deleted because there were too many BSL threads and it was confusing for subscribers.  I knew this would happen. An update was posted in BSL 2014 before it disappeared informing challengers that thread would be locked and to consider joining a merged challenge. I apologize if the thread was removed before you saw the message.

HHG


----------



## MayaNatural

pearlific1 said:


> For those looking for the single BSL 2014 Challenge:  I received a few messages asking for it to be locked or deleted because there were too many BSL threads and it was confusing for subscribers.  I knew this would happen. An update was posted in BSL 2014 before it disappeared informing challengers that thread would be locked and to consider joining a merged challenge. I apologize if the thread was removed before you saw the message.  HHG



Thank you so much!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coolsista-paris

Froreal3 said:


> coolsista-paris Yeah most ppl are updating in the new thread.



oh! thanks then im off to that one


----------



## jprayze

So excited about how my hair is thickening up!  #teamsulfur I think I will be BSL once I straighten at the end of the year.


----------



## jprayze

Blow dried and in banana clip. 

Guess I will do a length check soon.


----------



## coolsista-paris

jprayze said:


> So excited about how my hair is thickening up!  #teamsulfur I think I will be BSL once I straighten at the end of the year.



nice! i thought you were relaxed because of those profile pics of yours lol!

yout ponytail is looking thick too ;-) 

keep doing what you do, its working


----------



## Froreal3

jprayze said:


> Blow dried and in banana clipView attachment 234761.
> 
> Guess I will do a length check soon.



What the what?! jprayze Look at that long ponytail!  Can't wait for your LC girlie.


----------



## jprayze

Thanks ladies!  This was after 6 weeks of the crochet kinky twists...love my protective styles.  Started to do another one, but I'm gonna wear my hair straight for a bit I think.


----------



## Guinan

jprayze, your hair has def gotten thicker 

Are you joining us over at the BSL/MBL challenge?


----------



## jprayze

[USER=353889]pelohello[/USER];19293247 said:
			
		

> jprayze, your hair has def gotten thicker  Are you joining us over at the BSL/MBL challenge?



Thanks!  Yes I'm there!  I haven't done my official join post yet, was waiting for a starting pic to go with it.  I'm really hoping I can hit BSL before the year ends and really focus on MBL in 2014.


----------



## Tonto

Removed my weave today and saw this. I know I have some trimming to do, I could notice it when I attempted to flat iron my hair. I'm almost there...
Picture date: Novembre 28-


----------



## g.lo

Tonto said:


> Remove my weave today and saw this. I know I have some trimming to do, I could notice it when I attempted to flat iron my hair. I'm almost there... Picture date: Novembre 28-



Claim it you are there!


----------



## lamaria211

Tonto said:


> Removed my weave today and saw this. I know I have some trimming to do, I could notice it when I attempted to flat iron my hair. I'm almost there...
> Picture date: Novembre 28-



You did it! ! Congrats


----------



## jprayze

Length check coming!  As usual when I get my hair straightened, I get curls.  So once the curls fall a bit, I will be taking a LC pic.  I really can't wait...maybe tonight or tomorrow.

I have to start my BF shopping...first stop shescentit.com . I always keep the jojoba hemp shampoo and avocado condish on hand.


----------



## jprayze

Quote from 9/25



jprayze said:


> LC time!!  2/14 LC  A 'big chop' set me back 4/26 (results on the right below)  No trims and 5 months later and I'm back to where I was in Feb.  Actually a little better because my hemline is fuller and even and most ends are touching 5.  Still a bit of curl left in my hair...I pin curl every nite.  6.5 is my BSL number so I have about 1.5 inches left, so I need to retain .5 every month to make end of the year.  8.5 is MBL...so I will see that in 2014!



  6.5 was my BSL number so I made it!!!

9/25 pic (left) 11/30 pic (right)


----------



## polished07

Congrats jprayze !!!! 

I wanted to share too! I finally took my braids out after 3 weeks I think I will stick to single braids no cornrows bc they make my hair knot up more! But I finally reached BSL! Yayyyy *Twerks in my bed* I transitioned starting jan 2011 and I BC'd in Feb 2012 I will be 2 yrs natural in Feb (tech 3 yrs relaxer free) eeek!


----------



## Froreal3

jprayze said:


> Quote from 9/25
> 
> 
> 
> 6.5 was my BSL number so I made it!!!
> 
> 9/25 pic (left) 11/30 pic (right)
> 
> 
> View attachment 235113





polished07 said:


> Congrats jprayze !!!!
> 
> I wanted to share too! I finally took my braids out after 3 weeks I think I will stick to single braids no cornrows bc they make my hair knot up more! But I finally reached BSL! Yayyyy *Twerks in my bed* I transitioned starting jan 2011 and I BC'd in Feb 2012 I will be 2 yrs natural in Feb (tech 3 yrs relaxer free) eeek!




Whoo hoo!!!! Congrats November BSL graduates jprayze and polished07

I can't wait to see you ladies reach MBL and beyond in 2014!


----------



## polished07

Froreal3 said:


> Whoo hoo!!!! Congrats November BSL graduates jprayze and polished07  I can't wait to see you ladies reach MBL and beyond in 2014!



Thanks girl! I've been chasing BSL since I was relaxed! It's crazy I've never had hair this long or healthy


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Congrats jprayze and polished07!!!! You ladies did it!!  I'm sooo happy for y'all! I can't wait to see what I'm working with at the end of December.

OAN: Still no word or peep from NikkiQ?? I miss that chick!! Hope she is doing well!!


----------



## Blairx0

so what ever happened to NikkiQ


----------



## GettingKinky

Blairx0 said:


> so what ever happened to NikkiQ



I've been wondering the same thing. I hope she's doing well.


----------



## ilong

Congrats Tonto, jprayze polished07


----------



## Guinan

Blairx0 said:


> so what ever happened to NikkiQ



I was wondering the same thing. Its like she vanished into thin air. What confuses me is that she was amp about starting the new challenge & then poof, vanishes. I really hope she & her family r ok. I'm worried about her, b/c she didn't strike me as the type 2 just "disappear". I know she doesn't owe us anything, but I hope she eventually will post something, just 2 let us know she's ok.


----------



## polished07

pelohello said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Its like she vanished into thin air. What confuses me is that she was amp about starting the new challenge & then poof, vanishes. I really hope she & her family r ok. I'm worried about her, b/c she didn't strike me as the type 2 just "disappear". I know she doesn't owe us anything, but I hope she eventually will post something, just 2 let us know she's ok.



Nikki is fine (shes on IG) I think maybe she just isn't thinking about hair right now, like I said before life gets in the way often I know I always pop in and out of Lhcf or I just get into super lurk mode because hair is the last thing I'm thinking about


----------



## jprayze

polished07 said:


> Nikki is fine (shes on IG) I think maybe she just isn't thinking about hair right now, like I said before life gets in the way often I know I always pop in and out of Lhcf or I just get into super lurk mode because hair is the last thing I'm thinking about



That's good to know that she's ok.  And I know how it is to go into super lurk...


----------



## polished07

jprayze said:


> That's good to know that she's ok.  And I know how it is to go into super lurk...




Girl it took me forever to just jump in! Lol I used to be such a creep


----------



## Guinan

polished07 said:


> Nikki is fine (shes on IG) I think maybe she just isn't thinking about hair right now, like I said before life gets in the way often I know I always pop in and out of Lhcf or I just get into super lurk mode because hair is the last thing I'm thinking about



its good 2 know she's doing ok. Hopefully we'll hear from her on lhcf in the near future.


----------



## GettingKinky

I just chopped 2 inches off one tiny section of hair. Fresh ends feels so good. I may have my stylist chop 2 inches off all over when I go in on Thursday.


----------



## JosieLynn

Just booked an appointment on a whim to have my hair straightened at a salon by my house. I hear great things about them and I like their work. I'm hoping to finally get to see how long my hair is since my at home flat iron attempts aren't perfect. NERVOUS!!!!! I haven't let anyone else touch my hair in over 3 years!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky

^^^ I can't wait to see the results. Take good pictures.


----------



## Froreal3

JosieLynn can't wait to see!


----------



## DaLady82

Hi to all. Just wanted to update since I haven't been on here since early September. Sorry I did not post a pic for sept. I'm quite sure I won't be making BSL by the end of this month so maybe I can conquer the next challenge. I've been having major issues with shedding and I think it's time to see a dermatologist. So hopefully next challenge will be better after I figure out my hair issues. I think I have about an inch to an inch and a half to go. But I need some thickness badly. This shedding has got to be fixed. Congrats to all the ladies who made BSL this year. I hope to join you soon.


----------



## JosieLynn

so here are the pictures of my silk press…and while i like the style i'm pretty sure the stylist cut off more than i wanted to cuz of ssk's  THIS is why i don't wear my hair straight, cuz I could care less about the knots, but i'm not 100% sure yet because the curls haven't fallen, but it looks like she might have cut an inch or even more. I'm kinda upset now because that means i won't make BSL by the end of the year like I thought….ughhhhhhhhh


----------



## GettingKinky

Very pretty JosieLynn. I hope when the curls fall you find she hasn't cut too much.


----------



## daae

Definitely not going to make BSL this yr.


----------



## lamaria211

daae said:


> Definitely not going to make BSL this yr.



Dont give up. The fat lady aint singing yet!


----------



## daae

lamaria211 said:


> Dont give up. The fat lady aint singing yet!



thanks  for the encouragement.

my hair doesn't seem to grow, hmm.


----------



## Froreal3

daae said:


> thanks  for the encouragement.
> 
> my hair doesn't seem to grow, hmm.



I agree don't give up. You can get to BSB at least by end of the month, January.


----------



## PureSilver

daae said:


> Definitely not going to make BSL this yr.



Chile you're not alone. I was 1'' away from BSL when i was natural a couple weeks ago. I am now relaxed and BSL is 3 1/2'' away i really wanted to make it to full BSL by Dec 31 but that aint happening again. Well I'll see what happens next relaxer BSL/MBL 2014 challenge.....see you there.


----------



## NGraceO

PureSilver said:


> Chile you're not along. I was 1'' away from BSL when i was natural a couple weeks ago. I am now relaxed and BSL is 3 1/2'' away i really wanted to make it to full BSL by Dec 31 but that aint happening again. Well I'll see what happens next relaxer BSL/MBL 2014 challenge.....see you there.



Of this length check doesn't pan out, we'll form a club.

NGraceO


----------



## PureSilver

NGraceO said:


> Of this length check doesn't pan out, we'll form a club.
> 
> NGraceO



 I feel you, but i'm determined to make it next relaxer. Whats your length NGraceO


----------



## coolsista-paris

PureSilver said:


> Chile you're not alone. I was 1'' away from BSL when i was natural a couple weeks ago. I am now relaxed and BSL is 3 1/2'' away i really wanted to make it to full BSL by Dec 31 but that aint happening again. Well I'll see what happens next relaxer BSL/MBL 2014 challenge.....see you there.



i was near bsl and some layers touching. that as a natural. as you know i did a virgin relaxer in december 7th. i had a cut with that relaxer, so im back to full sl an longest layers touching apl.

when did you relax and when is your next relaxer?


----------



## JosieLynn

It's official. My curls have fallen and it looks like she cut abt 2 inches off in the back. I think she attempted to even my hair out because i know my hair has been growing in layers but it's all pretty even now. Still not too happy about that but there's nothing I can do now but move forward. *sigh* I wish I could've at least had a picture of my hair before she trimmed it. I nvr saw it fully stretched :-( and I'm def not making BSL now. 

Now my main dilemma is what to do with my hair. I've been real impatient with it lately in my PS but after that HAIRCUT I know I need to put it back up into something. Gonna ride out this press as long as it'll last or until I get bored and then put it up. Kinda contemplating using heat more often to keep ssk's away. Those are my worst enemy so I need to keep stretching my hair. Idk I think I'm still in a little shock from the amount of hair she cut.


----------



## NGraceO

PureSilver the last picture in my siggy is the stretched LC I did in the beginning of November. However, i'm waiting on the results from a straightened LC, because that seems more official to me . My hair is grazing BSL, but I'm verrrry hesitant to claim it (i struggle with bouts of hairnorexia)


----------



## Froreal3

JosieLynn said:


> It's official. My curls have fallen and it looks like she cut abt 2 inches off in the back. I think she attempted to even my hair out because i know my hair has been growing in layers but it's all pretty even now. Still not too happy about that but there's nothing I can do now but move forward. *sigh* I wish I could've at least had a picture of my hair before she trimmed it. I nvr saw it fully stretched :-( and I'm def not making BSL now.
> 
> Now my main dilemma is what to do with my hair. I've been real impatient with it lately in my PS but after that HAIRCUT I know I need to put it back up into something. Gonna ride out this press as long as it'll last or until I get bored and then put it up. Kinda contemplating using heat more often to keep ssk's away. Those are my worst enemy so I need to keep stretching my hair. Idk I think I'm still in a little shock from the amount of hair she cut.



 JosieLynn you will get past this. jprayze had that happen earlier this year and she's made BSL this month. Just come on and join us in the BSL/MBL 2014 challenge. You will get that 2 inches back. 

How do you usually wear your hair to get so many SSks?


----------



## JosieLynn

Froreal3 I'm not sure why my hair is so prone to ssk's besides the fact i have super fine strands, I never wear it unstretched or anything. If it's not in a protective styles like wigs, weaves, braids etc, I have it pinned up, or in buns. And I braid my hair up at night, m&s like every other day. So i'm kinda at a loss besides maybe blowdrying the ends on cool instead of letting them air dry before I style


----------



## Froreal3

Yeah, try blowdrying on cool. How often do you dust? JosieLynn?


----------



## JosieLynn

Froreal3 lately i've been dusting around 3 months, i haven't been super consistent with that which might be part of the problem as well. the lady that did my hair told me I might have to dust every month, but that seemed like overkill to me


----------



## Froreal3

IDK I wouldn't dust every month. Do you heavy seal? I don't seem to have many SSks with that. I do have some...but my hair doesn't seem to be riddled with them. They are so hard to see on my hair anyway, so I don't let them bug me.


----------



## JosieLynn

I use castor oil, i haven't been doing it often just because my hair has been up in weaves but i'm going to get back to that, and I usually let them be because my hair is curly 99% of the time, but i think that's why she cut so much so I want to avoid them a little more, because it will probably another 3 years before I get my hair professionally straightened again and I don't want a repeat of saturday


----------



## kandiekj100

I'm another not making it BSL. I cut my hair. Although I made it to BSB and really only had about an inch to go, I just couldn't hold off any longer. I've been having the itch to cut my hair for a while and just finally said to heck with it. 

I also colored it, but you can't see in the pic. I really wanted a deep auburn, but it just didn't take for some reason and looks more link it's just tinted.Maybe it's the henna ends that I have left to grow out, although it has been several months (since Feb I think) since I applied henna.


----------



## jprayze

Froreal3 said:


> JosieLynn you will get past this. jprayze had that happen earlier this year and she's made BSL this month. Just come on and join us in the BSL/MBL 2014 challenge. You will get that 2 inches back.   How do you usually wear your hair to get so many SSks?



Very true!  It was Such a sad day!  Once I got over the initial shock, I just worked really hard to get back.  And for me I didn't use heat at all for months.


----------



## JosieLynn

jprayze I'm thinking of just doing another year of protective styles, that's what finally got me past the APL hump, and since it's mainly the back she evened out i'm hoping it won't take too long and then it'll all be the same length instead of the layers it was growing in. but that might have sealed the fate of my salon itch…never again! lol


----------



## GettingKinky

So I've straightened my hair for the last time this year and put together my progress pictures.  I made it to BSL in June, but I've trimmed quite a bit of my relaxed ends off since then so now I'm barely BSL. But I'm happy to have almost a full head of texlaxed hair, just 2-3 more inches left to trim.


----------



## ilong

GettingKinky - your hair is beautiful.  It's so full, long, thick and shiny, it looks like silk.  Not to mention how healthy it looks.  This would be a FANTASY come true for me - if I had your head of hair!


----------



## ajargon02

ajargon02 said:


> I am gonna have to get a length check shirt. That will make this easier. The blue one is the starting point. The white one is folded @ the bra strap. Doesn't look like anything has changed. It's tough for me 2 take these pics w/o Dh help



Well I won't make bsl by the year's end. But I am getting closer 

**** why does the app crash when I try to attach my pics**** 
Now it wants to behave. .....


----------



## GettingKinky

ilong- you are embarrassing me   all those pictures are taken after visiting my stylist for a tinted cellophane treatment -hence the shine.  Most days my hair is just in a boring bun.


----------



## NikkiQ

Hey ladies. I know it's been a while and I really am incredibly sorry for disappearing on you guys like I did. I should've never left you guys hanging the way that I did, but life truly got in the way. My sanity was pushed to the brink these past few months. I've encountered so many challenges that have been thrown my way and I'm still trying to keep my head above water. It's still a long journey for me to overcome, but I'm trying the best that I can. I try not to burden people with my problems so I tend to vanish and stick to myself in order to get through it all. I promise to do my best to check in with you guys on the board in the future. Again...I am SO sorry!


----------



## Cattypus1

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies. I know it's been a while and I really am incredibly sorry for disappearing on you guys like I did. I should've never left you guys hanging the way that I did, but life truly got in the way. My sanity was pushed to the brink these past few months. I've encountered so many challenges that have been thrown my way and I'm still trying to keep my head above water. It's still a long journey for me to overcome, but I'm trying the best that I can. I try not to burden people with my problems so I tend to vanish and stick to myself in order to get through it all. I promise to do my best to check in with you guys on the board in the future. Again...I am SO sorry!


Life will throw you curve balls.  Glad you're okay and you're back. Please don't be sorry about taking care of what obviously needed taking care of.  I have selfishly missed your posts.  I hope your post means that you've turned the corner on your challenges.  Take care.


----------



## NGraceO

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies. I know it's been a while and I really am incredibly sorry for disappearing on you guys like I did. I should've never left you guys hanging the way that I did, but life truly got in the way. My sanity was pushed to the brink these past few months. I've encountered so many challenges that have been thrown my way and I'm still trying to keep my head above water. It's still a long journey for me to overcome, but I'm trying the best that I can. I try not to burden people with my problems so I tend to vanish and stick to myself in order to get through it all. I promise to do my best to check in with you guys on the board in the future. Again...I am SO sorry!



Agreed. No worries. Be well, and take care of YOU. (And occasionally let OTHERS take care of you too!!)

NGraceO


----------



## GettingKinky

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies. I know it's been a while and I really am incredibly sorry for disappearing on you guys like I did. I should've never left you guys hanging the way that I did, but life truly got in the way. My sanity was pushed to the brink these past few months. I've encountered so many challenges that have been thrown my way and I'm still trying to keep my head above water. It's still a long journey for me to overcome, but I'm trying the best that I can. I try not to burden people with my problems so I tend to vanish and stick to myself in order to get through it all. I promise to do my best to check in with you guys on the board in the future. Again...I am SO sorry!



No apologies are necessary, real life and its challenges are more important than a hair board.  After all you given to us, I know I wouldn't feel burdened if you want to talk about your challenges, but I also understand wanting to keep to yourself and just push through (I'm kind of like that). Take care of yourself and we'll be here when you have the time and energy to come back.


----------



## Froreal3

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies. I know it's been a while and I really am incredibly sorry for disappearing on you guys like I did. I should've never left you guys hanging the way that I did, but life truly got in the way. My sanity was pushed to the brink these past few months. I've encountered so many challenges that have been thrown my way and I'm still trying to keep my head above water. It's still a long journey for me to overcome, but I'm trying the best that I can. I try not to burden people with my problems so I tend to vanish and stick to myself in order to get through it all. I promise to do my best to check in with you guys on the board in the future. Again...I am SO sorry!



Glad you checked in! When we saw you were fine and alive  we stopped worrying.  Glad you're ok and


----------



## GrowAHead

Last hair straight results -


----------



## GettingKinky

Beautiful hair GrowAHead!!


----------



## GrowAHead

Thanks chica!  and DITTO!!!!


----------



## Guinan

NikkiQ, no worries. I'm glad your doing better. I miss your upbeat personality though.


----------



## Guinan

GrowAHead, NICE!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

You ladies have been doing absolutely mind blowing with your hair! I've missed so much and have a lot to catch up on.


----------



## coolsista-paris

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies. I know it's been a while and I really am incredibly sorry for disappearing on you guys like I did. I should've never left you guys hanging the way that I did, but life truly got in the way. My sanity was pushed to the brink these past few months. I've encountered so many challenges that have been thrown my way and I'm still trying to keep my head above water. It's still a long journey for me to overcome, but I'm trying the best that I can. I try not to burden people with my problems so I tend to vanish and stick to myself in order to get through it all. I promise to do my best to check in with you guys on the board in the future. Again...I am SO sorry!



happy to hear you nikki. and to see that you are fine.

no excuses needed. dont worry, we all do understand. im also like that.i become silent and disapear, plus im the type that doesnt speak out about my problems and keep everything deep in me ( thats also hard to hold) but hey: takr your time, please do. 

you will check us out in the new thread whenever you can ;-)


----------



## faithVA

NikkiQ said:


> Hey ladies. I know it's been a while and I really am incredibly sorry for disappearing on you guys like I did. I should've never left you guys hanging the way that I did, but life truly got in the way. My sanity was pushed to the brink these past few months. I've encountered so many challenges that have been thrown my way and I'm still trying to keep my head above water. It's still a long journey for me to overcome, but I'm trying the best that I can. I try not to burden people with my problems so I tend to vanish and stick to myself in order to get through it all. I promise to do my best to check in with you guys on the board in the future. Again...I am SO sorry!



 I'm so glad to see you. I was worried about you and thought about you often. I'm just glad to see that you are back and "OK". Reach out as much as you need to whether IRL or online. You are definitely not a burden.


----------



## RZILYNT

Have not posted or checked in since joining the challenge. But quick length ck below. Have had a few trims but made it.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

RZILYNT said:


> Have not posted or checked in since joining the challenge. But quick length ck below. Have had a few trims but made it.



Very nice! Congratulations on making it!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

NikkiQ The prodigal daughter is back! 

It's been quite a while since I last checked in. My laptop died and went to laptop heaven and I haven't been in the mood to try typing detailed posts on my phone. But, in order for me to stay motivated and on track I need you guys, so here I am. 

I haven't seen much growth progress since I last checked in, at least not to my knowledge. I feel like I'm pretty much where I started last year...and for some strange reason I don't feel too bad about it. 

I've recently made a few discoveries about my difficult mane and I'm pleased with that. Just the other day I did an ACV rinse, followed by a deep mayo and egg conditioner. Then I followed that up with my homemade mud wash, my concoction of good oils and sealed with aloe juice. And my hair absolutely LOVED it! It's so shiny and soft! And get this, the detangling process isn't as horrid as it's been in the past. By Jove I think I may have finally figured my hair out!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

So after posting my last message I got to wondering about my length. With that thought in mind I went upstairs and dug up my measurement tee. I put my bra on over my tee so you can see where BSL falls on me (a little pass #3). I want you to know I nearly broke my arm trying to get these pix. 

As you can see some my hair has passed the #3 mark. Can I just say it's darn hard trying to get an accurate reading on hair that isn't straight or wet. :-/ But there it is nonetheless. Considering I need a trim I'm not going to claim BSL just yet. Besides, I want all of my hair to pass the 3 mark before I go claiming anything.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> So after posting my last message I got to wondering about my length. With that thought in mind I went upstairs and dug up my measurement tee. I put my bra on over my tee so you can see where BSL falls on me (a little pass #3). I want you to know I nearly broke my arm trying to get these pix.   As you can see some my hair has passed the #3 mark. Can I just say it's darn hard trying to get an accurate reading on hair that isn't straight or wet. :-/ But there it is nonetheless. Considering I need a trim I'm not going to claim BSL just yet. Besides, I want all of my hair to pass the 3 mark before I go claiming anything.



I think you made it!!!' You have a lot of beautiful hair on your head!! Congrats!!


----------



## Froreal3

Just finished doing my hair in some two strand twists in the back and large flat twists in the front pinned up.

I think I may blow dry for the end of year LC. I just purchased a Babyliss blowdryer.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Hey Ladies!!

It's been so long since I've posted, but I have stuck my head in occasionally to see all of your wonderful progress!!  I got married on November 30th, so between wedding planning and execution, moving and getting ready to start a new career, I have been ridiculously busy to say the least. 

I've recently seen the need to really give my hair much more TLC and I'm wiping the slate clean and going back to basics.  I lost a bit of hair two relaxers ago and my stylist said it was because my hair was so dry so that caused me to re-evaluate my products and frequency of moisturizing and make the needed adjustments.  With that said I also decided to reintroduce ayurvedic powders to my regimen.  I had success with them in the past and good growth too.

I'll be taking progress pics soon.  I'm about 6 weeks post relaxer and about to get some cornrows because of our upcoming honeymoon.

See you soon ladies!


----------



## BGT

Well, after yesterday's TU, I am officially BSL! I'll be flat ironing my hair for NYE and will post an update pic then!


----------



## ImanAdero

Going to give my final update in a few days and that will also serve as my starting photo for next year's challenges.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

BGT said:


> Well, after yesterday's TU, I am officially BSL! I'll be flat ironing my hair for NYE and will post an update pic then!



BGT, Congratulations on making it to BSL! Looks like all of that hard work paid off.


----------



## jprayze

My final update will be in the early days of 2014.  I will be getting a trim but hopefully stay at BSL.  My birthday is 1/3 and I'm gonna get my next flat iron then.   Hoping to go back to the early days of this thread and do some compares . I can't stress enough...the more pics you take, the better you will feel about your hair journey.  You will be able to see subtle and great changes in the thickness, length and even just the actual quality of the way your hair looks.  I will be back next week with my pics.

Congrats to BGT for making BSL.


----------



## Froreal3

Final update.  End of year flat iron length check.  I will consider myself Bsl now 









Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## GettingKinky

Congrats Froreal3!!!  You definite are BSL


----------



## g.lo

Froreal3 said:


> Final update.  End of year flat iron length check.  I will consider myself Bsl now  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


Claim it, claim it girl ! You  are BSL, you have worked hard for it , it is yours to claim. Rejoicing for you. I will do a LC next week, hopefully I will reach my BSB length


----------



## Froreal3

Thanks ladies!  Honestly I am a little underwhelmed. It seems like my hair did not grow as much since last LC in September. But hey, I'm happy for my progress and what the new year has in store.


----------



## ImanAdero

End of Year update:

Not in my usual BSL bra, but I think it's fair to say I made it and am well on my way to full MBL. I'm still in the 2014 BSL/MBL challenge and will post this photo as my start. The beige bra photo was taken yesterday. The other two are previous LCs. 

It doesn't FEEL like my hair has grown any, but I actually can see that from my last flat iron from the time back in March, my hair is more even... Still slightly layered, but less so. And I can deal with that.


----------



## Froreal3

ImanAdero very nice. I'm jealous of your thickness. You will definitely be MBL early in the new year!


----------



## g.lo

ImanAdero said:


> End of Year update:
> 
> Not in my usual BSL bra, but I think it's fair to say I made it and am well on my way to full MBL. I'm still in the 2014 BSL/MBL challenge and will post this photo as my start. The beige bra photo was taken yesterday. The other two are previous LCs.
> 
> It doesn't FEEL like my hair has grown any, but I actually can see that from my last flat iron from the time back in March, my hair is more even... Still slightly layered, but less so. And I can deal with that.



Drooling over your hair!


----------



## coolsista-paris

Froreal3 said:


> Final update.  End of year flat iron length check.  I will consider myself Bsl now  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



congrats!!! you took really good care of your hair!


----------



## coolsista-paris

Froreal3 said:


> Final update.  End of year flat iron length check.  I will consider myself Bsl now  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



  congrats!!!!! you take very good care of your hair! proof with these great results


----------



## GettingKinky

ImanAdero your hair has definitely grown and it looks beautiful!!!  Congrats on getting to BSL!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Congrats to both Froreal3 and ImanAdero!!! You ladies have made your goal and your hair is beautiful! I'm happy for you guys and may y'all continue to reach your goals!!

OAN: I'm 22 weeks post and I may have to do a pull test just to see where I'm at for our year end LC. I wanted to relax for New Years but I'm also planning on getting some single box braids to help with my stretch so as of now I'm indecisive. So I guess a pull test it will be!


----------



## 3jsmom

Congrats to all that made BSL in 2013


----------



## Angel of the North

I've been MIA for a few months but I'll be back to post my end of year results before moving over to the new to the new thread.

Congratulations to all of you ladies that have hit BSL can't wait to see the rest of the updates.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Hey ladies! Ok so I deceived to relax early so that I wouldn't have to do a pull test plus my hair was just super nappy anyways lol. I had some breakage as well so I had to get my hair trimmed afterwards. I made BSL but my ends were thin so now I'm about an two to three inches from BSL after my ends being catered to soooo here goes my end of the year LC!!!


----------



## jprayze

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Hey ladies! Ok so I deceived to relax early so that I wouldn't have to do a pull test plus my hair was just super nappy anyways lol. I had some breakage as well so I had to get my hair trimmed afterwards. I made BSL but my ends were thin so now I'm about an two to three inches from BSL after my ends being catered to soooo here goes my end of the year LC!!!



Your hair looks great!!!  So nice and healthy and fresh ends for the new year.


----------



## texasqt

BSL 2013 failed. I definitely trimmed too often to keep my ends even. Underneath the white dot is my birthmark that I'm using to mark my BSL if I ever make it to that point. Going to be more consistent with my protein intake and workouts that I slacked on this year and I'm not going to trim until I reach my goal which means hiding my hair cuz I can't stand uneven ends.


----------



## Blairx0

Attached is my year end pic. I would say I made it to bsl. I intended to keep growing my hair, but am not joining the next phase of the challenge. I want to focus on health not lengeth, so I will be on the side lines.


----------



## Blairx0

This pic may be better because ny shoulders are more clear as a reference


----------



## nemi95

I've got one section that is grazing BSL... So disappointed.


----------



## Froreal3

nemi95 said:


> I've got one section that is grazing BSL... So disappointed.



nemi95 


You have layers. You don't like your layers?


----------



## g.lo

Hi all, this a pic from yesterday, I made my goal of BSB. Will never claim bsl because bsl equal MBL for me.
So far happy with my progress


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

Okay, here are my pix. The first pic is the one I took the other day with my bra over my measurement T to give you an idea of where BSL falls on me:



This pic was taken after I straightened, but before I trimmed:





This pic was taken after I did a little trimming:





I wanted to trim more but my hair isn't completely straight and my mom was having a conniption that I had the nerve to put scissors near my head. 

That said, I have technically reached BSL, but, I don't want to claim it just yet. I want more fullness, and I want more of a blunt cut. I did reach my goal of not having to stretch my hair when measuring, but let it fall to the measurement line naturally. I ultimately want healthy long hair, not straggly long hair.

The next time I straighten will likely be in March, and this time around I will get it bone straight. Hopefully by then I will be right where I want to be.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

nemi95 said:


> I've got one section that is grazing BSL... So disappointed.



Your hair looks so healthy!!! And you're BSL to me if not then you're a sneeze away!!!


----------



## nemi95

Froreal3 said:


> nemi95   You have layers. You don't like your layers?



I don't really have a choice. I keep cutting my hair into a blunt cut, but it grows in layers. I want all the back to be BSL. It's more like a V portion is there. I know I should be thankful for what I've got! I only started really taking care of my hair 2 years ago.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Okay, here are my pix. The first pic is the one I took the other day with my bra over my measurement T to give you an idea of where BSL falls on me:  This pic was taken after I straightened, but before I trimmed:  This pic was taken after I did a little trimming:  I wanted to trim more but my hair isn't completely straight and my mom was having a conniption that I had the nerve to put scissors near my head.  That said, I have technically reached BSL, but, I don't want to claim it just yet. I want more fullness, and I want more of a blunt cut. I did reach my goal of not having to stretch my hair when measuring, but let it fall to the measurement line naturally. I ultimately want healthy long hair, not straggly long hair.  The next time I straighten will likely be in March, and this time around I will get it bone straight. Hopefully by then I will be right where I want to be.



I totally understand what you are saying regarding the straggly hair. I wanted a more blunt cut for overall health. I would rather have healthy ends than length anyways. BTW, your hair is very thick which I love and congrats on BSL!!!


----------



## nemi95

Froreal3 said:


> nemi95   You have layers. You don't like your layers?



The layering part is not on purpose. I've had my hair cut several times into a blunt cut, but it grows back in layers.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I totally understand what you are saying regarding the straggly hair. I wanted a more blunt cut for overall health. I would rather have healthy ends than length anyways. BTW, your hair is very thick which I love and congrats on BSL!!!



SincerelyBeautiful, you and I are on the same page. I would love to have a nice blunt cut of healthy long hair. At least we're both headed in the right direction. 

Congrats on your reveal pic! Your hair is looking healthy and you got a good trim to start fresh for the new challenge.


----------



## Angel of the North

Here's my end of year pic, although the bra sits lower than the other bras I've worn in pics throughout the challenge but I'm not claiming it yet, the majority of my bras sit this low or lower.


----------



## jprayze

Final update!

6.5 was my BSL number.  I got a trim and I'm about .5 away from BSL.  I'll take it!  So happy she didn't trim too much.  The goal is to be back to BSL by March or April.  See you in the 2014 challenge!


----------

